# Due in June 2014!(88 sunflowers), 37 (blue), 24 (pink), (48) here!



## confuzion

Decided to post this here for simplicity:

Tell me your due date in June and I'll add you ladies! :flower:



Post-baby Graphic for the group:

https://i.imgur.com/SjZ2t6t.gif


PHP:

[url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2016911-due-june-2014-86-sunflowers-29-blue-18-pink-11-yellow-bumps-2-here.html][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/SjZ2t6t.gif[/IMG][/url]



:flow:*Sunflowers in the World*:flow:

:flow:*February 23, 2014*:flow:
https://lpmm.lilypie.com/h5ypm4.png
BabyMaybe917 -:pink: Ellie born at 25w5d :baby:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

:flow:*February 28, 2014*:flow:
https://lpmm.lilypie.com/3Nscm4.png
Nataliexx -:pink: Ebonee born at 26w1d :baby:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

:flow:*May 5, 2014*:flow:
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/b0ZLm4.png
Hazybaby84 -:pink: Cassidy born at 36w1d :baby:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

:flow:*May 22, 2014*:flow:
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/Rukom4.png
LalaR -:blue: Lewis Joseph born at 37w2d :baby:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

:flow:*May 24, 2014*:flow:
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/i4REm4.png
Ibelieveitwil -:yellow::yellow: the twins born at 37w2d :baby::baby:
~~~~~~
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/uAxpm4.png
Luximummy -:pink: Millie born at 38w4d :baby:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

:flow:*May 26, 2014*:flow:
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/rzBfm4.png
CaliDreaming -:blue: Ethan Kyle born at 39w1d :baby:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

:flow:*May 27, 2014*:flow:
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/TaUGm4.png
ProudMomma2Be -:blue: Nicholas Luke born at 37w3d :baby:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

:flow:*May 29, 2014*:flow:
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/egrHm4.png
jerseyrose -:pink: Jordan Ava born at 38w5d :baby:
~~~~~~
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/vuYEm4.png
1eighty -:blue: Kaiden born at 38w4d :baby:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

:flow:*May 30, 2014*:flow:
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/E59zm4.png
Rel -:pink: Anthea born at 38w4d :baby:
~~~~~~
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/lffkm4.png
Jenniferannex -:pink: Ella born at 39w4d :baby:
~~~~~~
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/YNbDm4.png
jenmcn1 -:yellow: turned :blue: Josiah James born at 38w1d :baby:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

:flow:*June 1, 2014*:flow:
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/mfWam4.png
Tillymoo -:yellow: turned :blue: born at 38w2d :baby:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

:flow:*June 2, 2014*:flow:
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/uzI9m4.png
Sassymom -:blue: Zachary Conner born at 39w3d :baby:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

:flow:*June 4, 2014*:flow:
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/HJ4Um4.png
OpheliaVY -:blue: Jett born at 39w4d :baby:
~~~~~~
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/A11Em4.png
Babym -:yellow: turned :blue: Neave born at 39w3d :baby:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


:flow:*June 6, 2014*:flow:
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/Nikem4.png
Boothh -:yellow: turned :blue: Tobi Fox born at 39w0d :baby:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

:flow:*June 7, 2014*:flow:
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/u4pmm4.png
pdxmom -:pink: Sara born at 40w3d :baby:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

:flow:*June 8, 2014*:flow:
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/VbRtm4.png
Jess812 -:blue: Connor James born at 40w6d :baby:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

:flow:*June 9, 2014*:flow:
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/Lti1m4.png
Exmxb -:blue: Roman born at 39w4d :baby:
~~~~~~
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/f6B2m4.png
Irish girl -:pink: Jessica born at 39w6d :baby:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

:flow:*June 10, 2014*:flow:
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/qqh4m4.png
joeyjo -:blue: Robert Mathew born at 38w5d :baby:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

:flow:*June 11, 2014*:flow:
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/34E5m4.png
saraaa -:blue: Harry born at 39w4d :baby:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

:flow:*June 12, 2014*:flow:
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/qKeem4.png
asmcsm -:pink: Lux Adele born at 40w0d :baby:
~~~~~~
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/IkJPm4.png
My_First -:yellow: turned :pink: Anya born at 37w5d :baby:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

:flow:*June 13, 2014*:flow:
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/b2H6m4.png
sllydrkfsh -:blue: Baby born at 40w2d :baby:
~~~~~~
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/jUJam4.png
Mummafrog -:pink: Demi Lee born at 41w0d :baby:
~~~~~~
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/rT23m4.png
SweetMel -:blue: Owen Connor born at 37w6d :baby:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

:flow:*June 14, 2014*:flow:
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/uLyjm4.png
heather1212 -:pink: Lily Jean born at 41w0d :baby:
~~~~~~
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/Z4TPm4.png
Sizzles -:blue: J born at 40w4d :baby:
~~~~~~
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/KADum4.png
trinity_enigm -:yellow: turned :pink: Alexis Thea born at 40w5d :baby:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

:flow:*June 17, 2014*:flow:
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/CwgRm4.png
Pinkpassion -:pink: Hannah born at 40w4d :baby:
~~~~~~
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/KBFSm4.png
rainbowsun -:blue: born at 40w6d :baby:
~~~~~~
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/V7kSm4.png
LizChase -:blue: Roman Chase born at 40w3d :baby:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

:flow:*June 18, 2014*:flow:
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/12fCm4.png
Frizzabelle -:blue: Freddy born at 40w3d :baby:
~~~~~~
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/mb7wm4.png
justagirl2 -:blue: Coleman Wade born at 38w6d :baby:
~~~~~~
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/sOdam4.png
minni2906 -:pink: Emily Anne born at 38w4d :baby:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

:flow:*June 20, 2014*:flow:
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/9BWSm4.png
kaylacrouch93 -:blue: Ryder born at 39w2d :baby:
~~~~~~
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/iGrdm4.png
catty -:yellow: turned :pink: Evie Jessica born at 40w4d :baby:
~~~~~~
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/aq2Fm4.png
x Zaly x -:yellow: turned :pink: born at 40w3d :baby:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

:flow:*June 22, 2014*:flow:
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/my5qm4.png
Ella_Hopeful -:blue: Baby born at 40w3d
~~~~~~
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/81Pzm4.png
LegoHouse -:blue: Harrison born at 41w2d :baby:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


:flow:*June 24, 2014*:flow:
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/L8qwm4.png
Sqwidge- :yellow: turned :pink: Amelia Jane born at 39w0d :baby:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

:flow:*June 25, 2014*:flow:
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/bBvFm4.png
BlaireUK -:yellow: turned :pink: Phoebe Ava born at 40w6d :baby:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

:flow:*June 27, 2014*:flow:
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/1hyRm4.png
ladyluck8181 -:yellow: turned :blue: Harry Cole born at 39w2d :baby:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

:flow:*June 28, 2014*:flow:
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/pxOzm4.png
2Pups4Kids -:blue: Baby born at 40w0d :baby:
________________________________________


:flow:*Sunflowers in the Womb*:flow:

https://lbdm.lilypie.com/CLR5m5.png
:flow:*June 3rd*:flow:
Hotszott22
Numero1

https://lbdm.lilypie.com/4YxAm5.png
:flow:*June 4th*:flow: 
Korggirl
shaslove :pink:
Haylee
OwlBump :blue:

https://lbdm.lilypie.com/ioLJm5.png
:flow:*June 5th*:flow: 
Izanamie

https://lbdm.lilypie.com/VLnVm5.png
:flow:*June 6th*:flow: 
Gemma_xX

https://lbdm.lilypie.com/GWBZm5.png
:flow:*June 7th*:flow: 
spartysammy 
krystlbear
lilpreciouse :blue:

https://lbdm.lilypie.com/OZ1em5.png
:flow:*June 9th*:flow: 
JAJuly2013 :pink:

https://lbdm.lilypie.com/4H0Em5.png
:flow:*June 10th*:flow:
SoldierWife :blue:

https://lbdm.lilypie.com/TxfEm5.png
:flow:*June 11th*:flow: 
SarahEmily :pink:

https://lbdm.lilypie.com/tmLjm5.png
:flow:*June 13th*:flow: 
Mangoes :blue:

https://lbdm.lilypie.com/vvc7m5.png
:flow:*June 14th*:flow: 
AmyNolan2013
Rozzer :blue:

https://lbdm.lilypie.com/Fce6m5.png
:flow:*June 15th*:flow: 
tozz3

https://lbdm.lilypie.com/92ecm5.png
:flow:*June 17th*:flow: 
lifeisbeauty

https://lbdm.lilypie.com/O2Qdm5.png
:flow:*June 18th*:flow: 
bumpy22 
Linny

https://lbdm.lilypie.com/VjGIm5.png
:flow:*June 19th*:flow: 
Gemini85 :blue:
laurenxs 

https://lbdm.lilypie.com/R79Um5.png
:flow:*June 20th*:flow: 
Sunny Flower

https://lbdm.lilypie.com/ldjCm5.png
:flow:*June 22nd*:flow: 
NandO1
Breavis
lindsaygaye :blue:

https://lbdm.lilypie.com/1AD1m5.png
:flow:*June 23rd*:flow: 
Miss406 :blue:
AussieChick

https://lbdm.lilypie.com/6g9um5.png
:flow:*June 24th*:flow: 
Kerlouet

https://lbdm.lilypie.com/TYHjm5.png
:flow:*June 25th*:flow: 
Bexivillian

https://lbdm.lilypie.com/BvQOm5.png
:flow:*June 26th*:flow:
1babydreamer :blue:
Krissykat1006
JackJack82 :blue:

https://lbdm.lilypie.com/GkLym5.png
:flow:*June 27th*:flow: 
Pinga

https://lbdm.lilypie.com/SDDZm5.png
:flow:*June 28th*:flow: 
sarahuk

https://lbdm.lilypie.com/sKNpm5.png
:flow:*June 29th*:flow: 
Angelcake2013
jenny25

https://lbdm.lilypie.com/LJ67m5.png
:flow:*June 30th*:flow:
lovelyredrose :pink:
Jeslynn :blue:

*Our little ones lost:*

:angel: Hera :angel:
:angel: Leinzlove :angel:
:angel: Radiance :angel:
:angel: ladyluck8181 :angel:
:angel: MissyLissy :angel:
:angel: traylee01 :angel:
:angel: confuzion :pink: :angel:
:angel: vickytoria88 :angel:
:angel: jodiejodie :angel:
:angel: Zooy :angel:
:angel: Picksbaby :pink: :angel: 
:angel: hoping: ) :pink: :angel:
:angel: Kerri28 :pink: :angel:

Here's a banner I made:

https://i43.tinypic.com/e1cj6x.gif


PHP:

[url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2016911-due-june-2014-sunflowers.html][img]https://i43.tinypic.com/e1cj6x.gif[/img][/url]


And another:

https://i44.tinypic.com/2rh0gg1.gif


PHP:

[url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2016911-due-june-2014-sunflowers.html][img]https://i44.tinypic.com/2rh0gg1.gif[/img][/url]


----------



## Hazybaby84

Hi Confuzion, I was hoping someone would lol. In due 1st June, you? :)


----------



## confuzion

June 9th! Just found out today! :)


----------



## Hazybaby84

Congratulations, so not long after mine. :) I found out the 15th and the 16th I confirmed as the first test I wasn't sure if it was a evap.


----------



## luminescent

Hi there ladies!
I got my bfp this morning- yay! Im 13 dpo today. almost exactly a year ago I had a chemical- and here I am back again! fall seems to be a lucky time to conceive haha. Hoping this one sticks, and all of yours do as well :) 
I'm due June 8th


----------



## Hazybaby84

Hi Luminescent and congratulations! :)


----------



## confuzion

Congrats luminescent!

I got pregnant 3rd cycle after we started trying. Then I miscarried. And I've gotten pregnant the third cycle from the miscarriage. Seems 3rd really is the charm for me!!

Do you ladies want me to add your due dates to the sunflower group I listed in the first post?


----------



## luminescent

Congrats to you as well! Yes please, add me! I'll move over there.. I missed the link when I read your post the first time, haha.


----------



## spartysammy

Please add me, I believe I am due sometime around June 7th!


----------



## Wafflewaffle

Wow can't believe we are into June babies now, congrats everyone here :flower:


----------



## Hera

Hi all - I got my BFP earlier today hoping we all have stickers!! Due 6th June (my DD is June 13th *gulp*) reallllllllllly excited! Congrats to you all on the June countdown! X


----------



## confuzion

Hi all of you ladies have been added to the june 2014 sunflower group.

 https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2016887-due-june-2014-sunflowers.html

Feel free to pop in there with updates whenever you want!


----------



## confuzion

Hera said:


> Hi all - I got my BFP earlier today hoping we all have stickers!! Due 6th June (my DD is June 13th *gulp*) reallllllllllly excited! Congrats to you all on the June countdown! X

congrats!!


----------



## Hazybaby84

Yes please, would love to be added. Thank you. :)


----------



## confuzion

Hazybaby84 said:


> Yes please, would love to be added. Thank you. :)

You're already added. You should post in and/or subscribe to the thread so you are sent updates when there is a new post! I just shared a link that I love and think all of you ladies will love there.

ETA: nvm this, see below :)


----------



## confuzion

Nevermind ladies. This thread will be the official group thread as babyandbump already moved it to the group section. I edited the first post to include our due dates!


----------



## confuzion

So ladies. Here's an addictive site I know you will all enjoy:

https://www.askbaby.com/baby-development-pictures.htm

You can put in your due date and see what day to day changes there are on that bean growing inside you!


----------



## jenniferannex

Hi ladies :wave: I'm due June the 3rd :happydance:


----------



## spartysammy

So how is everyone feeling this morning? I don't know about anyone else but my first bathroom trip of the morning is always terrifying, I am so worried that AF will rear her ugly head. Actually every trip to the bathroom is a bit anxiety producing. Anyone else feeling like this?

Wishing everyone a happy, healthy, and sticky 9 months!

Baby dust to all ! :dust:


----------



## confuzion

jenniferannex said:


> Hi ladies :wave: I'm due June the 3rd :happydance:

Welcome Jennifer. Sorry about the confusion. This is the official thread :)


----------



## confuzion

spartysammy said:


> So how is everyone feeling this morning? I don't know about anyone else but my first bathroom trip of the morning is always terrifying, I am so worried that AF will rear her ugly head. Actually every trip to the bathroom is a bit anxiety producing. Anyone else feeling like this?
> 
> Wishing everyone a happy, healthy, and sticky 9 months!
> 
> Baby dust to all ! :dust:

I second that sparty! It's even worse when you've had a miscarriage :( I just keep expecting the worst as I've already experienced it. I lost my first pregnancy at 8 weeks and I'm gonna be in constant fear until I at least pass that milestone.

Who am I kidding, I'll probably still be afraid even after that :haha:


----------



## luminescent

confuzion said:


> spartysammy said:
> 
> 
> So how is everyone feeling this morning? I don't know about anyone else but my first bathroom trip of the morning is always terrifying, I am so worried that AF will rear her ugly head. Actually every trip to the bathroom is a bit anxiety producing. Anyone else feeling like this?
> 
> Wishing everyone a happy, healthy, and sticky 9 months!
> 
> Baby dust to all ! :dust:
> 
> I second that sparty! It's even worse when you've had a miscarriage :( I just keep expecting the worst as I've already experienced it. I lost my first pregnancy at 8 weeks and I'm gonna be in constant fear until I at least pass that milestone.
> 
> Who am I kidding, I'll probably still be afraid even after that :haha:Click to expand...

Feeling exactly the same way! I've had an early miscarriage and one chemical..I've never actually made it past about 6 weeks. Im soo nervous. Hope we're all lucky this time :) 
I used my last FRER when I got my bfp- I will probably go get more today just to see that little line to make me feel better haha.


----------



## Hera

Sorry to hear about your previous ones ladies but having everything crossed for you and all the sunflowers! :) 

I am the same I have a secret stash of preggy tests and will be using at will lol have a lot of water (not wee) sorry TMI?!? So living in dread and spending a lot of time in the bathroom lol.


----------



## jenniferannex

i also have my FX for you both!! 

All i want to do today is eat!!!


----------



## confuzion

luminescent said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spartysammy said:
> 
> 
> So how is everyone feeling this morning? I don't know about anyone else but my first bathroom trip of the morning is always terrifying, I am so worried that AF will rear her ugly head. Actually every trip to the bathroom is a bit anxiety producing. Anyone else feeling like this?
> 
> Wishing everyone a happy, healthy, and sticky 9 months!
> 
> Baby dust to all ! :dust:
> 
> I second that sparty! It's even worse when you've had a miscarriage :( I just keep expecting the worst as I've already experienced it. I lost my first pregnancy at 8 weeks and I'm gonna be in constant fear until I at least pass that milestone.
> 
> Who am I kidding, I'll probably still be afraid even after that :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Feeling exactly the same way! I've had an early miscarriage and one chemical..I've never actually made it past about 6 weeks. Im soo nervous. Hope we're all lucky this time :)
> I used my last FRER when I got my bfp- I will probably go get more today just to see that little line to make me feel better haha.Click to expand...

Loll. Yeah I plan on testing every other day just to see some darkening of my line. I bought a dozen boxes of "answer early" tests (my fav..give me darker lines than FRER) before the +. I hadn't expected to get pregnant so quick. Now I have a bunch of tests just sitting there waiting to be peed on :haha:


----------



## confuzion

And thanks for the support ladies. It's why I needed a group like this! I would go crazy without anyone to talk to! Not telling anyone this time around until after the first tri at least. Not even family. 

How about the rest of you ladies. When do you plan to share your good news?


----------



## jenniferannex

Ive told my boss, best friend, and both parents, oh cant forget DH :haha: i just want to have a scan and get it all out its too exciting!!!


----------



## Hera

I have told just close family - just so they know why I look so bad lol 

All else will have to wait until after scan.


----------



## confuzion

I can barely contain my excitement! It's gonna be hard keeping my mouth shut. But to me it's easier than having to tell family that I've miscarried AGAIN and having everyone feel sorry for me lol. Which means I'm going to have to a lie a lot because everyone is always asking me if I'm pregnant!


----------



## Numero1

I'd love to join this group. I'm due June 3rd with our first!

We haven't told anyone yet because we so nervous about making it past the first several weeks. Our first appointment is October 22nd at 8 weeks. So I was thinking about waiting until then, but I'm so eager to tell my family that I don't know if I can wait that long.


----------



## jenniferannex

Numero1 said:


> I'd love to join this group. I'm due June 3rd with our first!
> 
> We haven't told anyone yet because we so nervous about making it past the first several weeks. Our first appointment is October 22nd at 8 weeks. So I was thinking about waiting until then, but I'm so eager to tell my family that I don't know if I can wait that long.

im also due 3rd june :happydance:

it is hard not to tell people, especially when its immediate family i bet your finding it hard to keep quiet!


----------



## Jess812

Hi ladies, So glad i found this thread :)

I got my BFP on 24th Sept, Cycle 4 of TTC #2 :happydance:

I think im due 8th June, every website says different as i have a long cycle..

looking forward to seeing us all progress :D


----------



## jenniferannex

Hiya Jess :wave:

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## confuzion

Welcome numero1 and jess812! Big congrats to both of you :)


----------



## spartysammy

confuzion said:


> I can barely contain my excitement! It's gonna be hard keeping my mouth shut. But to me it's easier than having to tell family that I've miscarried AGAIN and having everyone feel sorry for me lol. Which means I'm going to have to a lie a lot because everyone is always asking me if I'm pregnant!

Yes, it is hard to not scream it from the roof tops. I have told only my closest friends at this point.


----------



## spartysammy

confuzion said:


> luminescent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spartysammy said:
> 
> 
> So how is everyone feeling this morning? I don't know about anyone else but my first bathroom trip of the morning is always terrifying, I am so worried that AF will rear her ugly head. Actually every trip to the bathroom is a bit anxiety producing. Anyone else feeling like this?
> 
> Wishing everyone a happy, healthy, and sticky 9 months!
> 
> Baby dust to all ! :dust:
> 
> I second that sparty! It's even worse when you've had a miscarriage :( I just keep expecting the worst as I've already experienced it. I lost my first pregnancy at 8 weeks and I'm gonna be in constant fear until I at least pass that milestone.
> 
> Who am I kidding, I'll probably still be afraid even after that :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Feeling exactly the same way! I've had an early miscarriage and one chemical..I've never actually made it past about 6 weeks. Im soo nervous. Hope we're all lucky this time :)
> I used my last FRER when I got my bfp- I will probably go get more today just to see that little line to make me feel better haha.Click to expand...
> 
> Loll. Yeah I plan on testing every other day just to see some darkening of my line. I bought a dozen boxes of "answer early" tests (my fav..give me darker lines than FRER) before the +. I hadn't expected to get pregnant so quick. Now I have a bunch of tests just sitting there waiting to be peed on :haha:Click to expand...


I am sorry to hear about your losses. I have restrained myself from constantly peeing on sticks because I know it will only make my anxiety worse. My DR had me come in for an HCG test today just to confirm my pregnancy. I am so worried that it will come back and say it was all in my head :dohh:


----------



## Numero1

jenniferannex said:


> Numero1 said:
> 
> 
> I'd love to join this group. I'm due June 3rd with our first!
> 
> We haven't told anyone yet because we so nervous about making it past the first several weeks. Our first appointment is October 22nd at 8 weeks. So I was thinking about waiting until then, but I'm so eager to tell my family that I don't know if I can wait that long.
> 
> im also due 3rd june :happydance:
> 
> it is hard not to tell people, especially when its immediate family i bet your finding it hard to keep quiet!Click to expand...

Yes..extremely hard, but that's why I like groups like this. Somewhere I can share my excitement!


----------



## confuzion

How are we doing today ladies? 

So have you girls made appointments yet? I haven't had my confirmation yet but I told my husband to call Monday and make an appointment ASAP. I'm paranoid that my temperatures aren't getting any higher and I'm afraid that I have a progesterone problem. So want to get that sorted before I go crazy. 

Maybe testing every other day is not the best idea because I was not happy with my progression today. Don't think there's a difference in my tests :/ what do you ladies think? Top is 10 DPO and bottom is today at 12 DPO.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## spartysammy

confuzion said:


> How are we doing today ladies?
> 
> So have you girls made appointments yet? I haven't had my confirmation yet but I told my husband to call Monday and make an appointment ASAP. I'm paranoid that my temperatures aren't getting any higher and I'm afraid that I have a progesterone problem. So want to get that sorted before I go crazy.
> 
> Maybe testing every other day is not the best idea because I was not happy with my progression today. Don't think there's a difference in my tests :/ what do you ladies think? Top is 10 DPO and bottom is today at 12 DPO.


Confuzion, I stopped temping and testing the day I found out. I figure the anxiety that the two produce would be just as bad for the baby as well as drive me crazy. I do, however, think your 12 DPO looks a smidge darker :thumbup:

As far as appointments I have two scheduled with two different practices as I am not sure who I want to go to. The first is a mid-wife practice at a hospital with one of the lowest C-section rates in the state, but I will have to pay 10% of whatever my stay costs (I get to see them around 8 weeks). The other is where my PCP already is (they want to see me around 12 weeks) and the have the HIGHEST C-section rate in the state and I have heard are not very friendly to moms who want an all natural birth. But, I won't have to pay a penny. I have a lot of thinking to do...


----------



## confuzion

spartysammy said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> How are we doing today ladies?
> 
> So have you girls made appointments yet? I haven't had my confirmation yet but I told my husband to call Monday and make an appointment ASAP. I'm paranoid that my temperatures aren't getting any higher and I'm afraid that I have a progesterone problem. So want to get that sorted before I go crazy.
> 
> Maybe testing every other day is not the best idea because I was not happy with my progression today. Don't think there's a difference in my tests :/ what do you ladies think? Top is 10 DPO and bottom is today at 12 DPO.
> 
> Confuzion, I stopped temping and testing the day I found out. I figure the anxiety that the two produce would be just as bad for the baby as well as drive me crazy. I do, however, think your 12 DPO looks a smidge darker :thumbup:
> 
> As far as appointments I have two scheduled with two different practices as I am not sure who I want to go to. The first is a mid-wife practice at a hospital with one of the lowest C-section rates in the state, but I will have to pay 10% of whatever my stay costs (I get to see them around 8 weeks). The other is where my PCP already is (they want to see me around 12 weeks) and the have the HIGHEST C-section rate in the state and I have heard are not very friendly to moms who want an all natural birth. But, I won't have to pay a penny. I have a lot of thinking to do...Click to expand...

Lol wish I could do that too sparty! But with my first pregnancy I did that and the blood tests showed my dropping progesterone and I'm just too paranoid and afraid not to! Guess I will just have to wait for blood tests to hopefully put me at ease.

But I totally get where you're coming from. Before even TTC my husband and I did TONS of research about birth and our local options. Last time around we decided to go with a midwifery clinic for the lower c-section rates and the experience (I wouldn't have to be strapped to a bed I can move around, that's important to me). Also don't want them to bully me into either petocin to induce or any pain reliever whatsoever. I want to do it the way women did it for thousands of years.

This time I still want to go to a midwife clinic but maybe not the same one. Even though I loved it there, it's a bit out of the way for us, and there's one closer that I'm going to give a shot before deciding on one.

It stinks that it's not totally free but I'm grateful my husband and I can afford it, and it's what we both feel more comfortable with.


----------



## jenniferannex

confuzion said:


> How are we doing today ladies?
> 
> So have you girls made appointments yet? I haven't had my confirmation yet but I told my husband to call Monday and make an appointment ASAP. I'm paranoid that my temperatures aren't getting any higher and I'm afraid that I have a progesterone problem. So want to get that sorted before I go crazy.
> 
> Maybe testing every other day is not the best idea because I was not happy with my progression today. Don't think there's a difference in my tests :/ what do you ladies think? Top is 10 DPO and bottom is today at 12 DPO.

I won't test again because I know it will make me really anxious!
But I can definatly see the bottom is darker :thumbup:


----------



## Jess812

confuzion said:


> How are we doing today ladies?
> 
> So have you girls made appointments yet? I haven't had my confirmation yet but I told my husband to call Monday and make an appointment ASAP. I'm paranoid that my temperatures aren't getting any higher and I'm afraid that I have a progesterone problem. So want to get that sorted before I go crazy.
> 
> Maybe testing every other day is not the best idea because I was not happy with my progression today. Don't think there's a difference in my tests :/ what do you ladies think? Top is 10 DPO and bottom is today at 12 DPO.

I wouldnt worry heres mine... Pink one and IC are 10 DPO with FMU, next FRER is evening with 4hr hold. then last is 12 DPO with FMU
Then 12 DPO with 2nd FRER
Then this 13 DPO with ebay cheap test, 3 for £1!

Im also ringing Monday to finally book in with Midwives :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







10. morning (1).jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 11









10 evening (1).jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 11









2013-09-26 07.54.10-1.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 11









2013-09-27 20.39.29.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## confuzion

Jess812 said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> How are we doing today ladies?
> 
> So have you girls made appointments yet? I haven't had my confirmation yet but I told my husband to call Monday and make an appointment ASAP. I'm paranoid that my temperatures aren't getting any higher and I'm afraid that I have a progesterone problem. So want to get that sorted before I go crazy.
> 
> Maybe testing every other day is not the best idea because I was not happy with my progression today. Don't think there's a difference in my tests :/ what do you ladies think? Top is 10 DPO and bottom is today at 12 DPO.
> 
> I wouldnt worry heres mine... Pink one and IC are 10 DPO with FMU, next FRER is evening with 4hr hold. then last is 12 DPO with FMU
> Then 12 DPO with 2nd FRER
> Then this 13 DPO with ebay cheap test, 3 for £1!
> 
> Im also ringing Monday to finally book in with Midwives :happydance:Click to expand...

Oh wow ebay test at 13 DPO is about as dark as it gets! lol. Beautiful lines :happydance:

I can't wait to hear how all of your appointments go ladies!


----------



## OpheliaVY

Add me!! June 11th!! Stick June bug baby's!


----------



## confuzion

OpheliaVY said:


> Add me!! June 11th!! Stick June bug baby's!

So glad to have you here!! It's nice moving over with someone from the TTC threads!


----------



## OpheliaVY

confuzion said:


> OpheliaVY said:
> 
> 
> Add me!! June 11th!! Stick June bug baby's!
> 
> So glad to have you here!! It's nice moving over with someone from the TTC threads!Click to expand...

Thanks confuzion!! It was your charts and symptoms that led me to believe I was pregnant!! I stalked you for days! Lol creepy! I can't wait to share this experience with y'all!! I'm super excited and scared at the same time!! I feel for you and those that have miscarried. I would be devastated! I've only told 2 close friends and my hubby of course! We haven't decided on when to tell everyone else. Sigh!!


----------



## Gemma_xX

Hey Ladies :hi:

June 6th for me.. Congratulations to you all!!


----------



## Korggirl

Hi ladies! Congrats to you all! I just had labs done Tues and hcg levels were 18. had them done again Friday and levels were 149! very happy! have had previous miscarriages also! 

so does anyone know how to get right to the thread you are involved in? I keep having to search and search or look in history to find where I was! :shrug:


----------



## jenniferannex

If you click on user cp at the top right hand corner of the page it will take you to all the threads you've commented in :) congratulations to both of you!!! :happydance:


----------



## Korggirl

jenniferannex said:


> If you click on user cp at the top right hand corner of the page it will take you to all the threads you've commented in :) congratulations to both of you!!! :happydance:


oh my goodness! thank you SOOOO MUCH!!


----------



## jenniferannex

Korggirl said:


> jenniferannex said:
> 
> 
> If you click on user cp at the top right hand corner of the page it will take you to all the threads you've commented in :) congratulations to both of you!!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> oh my goodness! thank you SOOOO MUCH!!Click to expand...

You're welcome :D


----------



## ladyluck8181

Hi I'm 2nd June


----------



## SaraEmily

Add me, I'm due June 6th. :)


----------



## confuzion

OpheliaVY said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OpheliaVY said:
> 
> 
> Add me!! June 11th!! Stick June bug baby's!
> 
> So glad to have you here!! It's nice moving over with someone from the TTC threads!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks confuzion!! It was your charts and symptoms that led me to believe I was pregnant!! I stalked you for days! Lol creepy! I can't wait to share this experience with y'all!! I'm super excited and scared at the same time!! I feel for you and those that have miscarried. I would be devastated! I've only told 2 close friends and my hubby of course! We haven't decided on when to tell everyone else. Sigh!!Click to expand...

LOL! It's good to hear that my cycle helped you figure out yours. I've stalked many-a-charts :haha: I think we all do it at some point :shy:


----------



## jenniferannex

SaraEmily said:


> Add me, I'm due June 6th. :)




ladyluck8181 said:


> Hi I'm 2nd June

Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## confuzion

Welcome Gemma_xX, Korggirl, ladyluck8181, and SarahEmily!

Congratulations to all of you and you've been added!


----------



## jenniferannex

Soon there will be a lot of BFPS and a lot more pregnant ladies joining out group :D


----------



## Hotszott22

I'm eager to tell the world too. With DD, I waited until 14 weeks (first U/S) to even tell my parents and DH parents. With DS, we waited until 12 weeks. I find it hard not telling them, but my dad can't keep his mouth shut about stuff like that, and I don't want to have to go "un-telling" people if something happens. Only my DH knows and my good friend (who guessed when we went out for drinks). It makes it easier that my parents are 4 hours away and DHs parents are 10 hours away. We barely see them, so they can't notice any changes. How does everyone plan on breaking the great news when the time comes?


----------



## Korggirl

Hotszott22 said:


> I'm eager to tell the world too. With DD, I waited until 14 weeks (first U/S) to even tell my parents and DH parents. With DS, we waited until 12 weeks. I find it hard not telling them, but my dad can't keep his mouth shut about stuff like that, and I don't want to have to go "un-telling" people if something happens. Only my DH knows and my good friend (who guessed when we went out for drinks). It makes it easier that my parents are 4 hours away and DHs parents are 10 hours away. We barely see them, so they can't notice any changes. How does everyone plan on breaking the great news when the time comes?

My husband and I (mostly my hubbs) want to wait until 12 weeks to overcome that 3 month mark. I've had miscarriages before so thats why. I kinda want to get an early ultrasound to show everyone but I have to find a new doctor too and don't know how he/she will operate. would love the pics though. makes it more....hmm... real:happydance:


----------



## Hera

:thumbup: Congrats to anyone I have missed :) 

Sara & Gemma - I'm June 6th too :) (although DD was due June 3rd and ended up being 13th) 

Confuzion - your second line is definitely darker!! No doubt about it in my eye!! 

I am also calling for appt tomorrow although they won't see me until 8weeks - am a bit worried as with DD I had very dark poas lines but my lines are faint at best at mo and whilst getting a little bit darker aren't wat you would call dark.


----------



## Hazybaby84

Hi Confuzion, how are you?Your line looks definitely darker at 12dpo. 

Hello to all the new ladies and congratulations. :) 

I haven't made or booked any appointments with a midwife as such yet as my gp won't let me till 6 weeks which I can kind of understand. Unfortunately, I don't have a choice in regards to giving birth has I'm high risk in regards to pregnancy.
I do however have a appointment for the EPU for the 11th Oct when I will be 6+5 wks to make sure my beanie baby is in the right place as my last pregnancy in 2011 was ectopic which was medically managed. Thankfully I lost my angel naturally and kept my tube not that makes much difference percentage wise in having another one. 

Right now I am petrified :( and apart from my mum, my oh's mum and a few close friends that I might need if things don't work out. I am not telling anyone else.


----------



## OpheliaVY

Congrats on the new BFP's! June's gonna be a busy month!!


----------



## confuzion

Hi ladies! Hoping you're all doing ravishingly well!

As I am. Feeling good today. My symptoms are still on the milder side but I developed a new one today. Itchy nipples! :shy:

How about you ladies? Any of you battling morning sickness yet?


----------



## shaslove

I'm due June 4th!


----------



## jenniferannex

No morning sickness but I think my hormones are all over the place! Been in a foul mood and everything DH does just really p***es me off!! :haha: he has been irritating me all day!!!!


----------



## confuzion

Hazybaby84 said:


> Hi Confuzion, how are you?Your line looks definitely darker at 12dpo.
> 
> Hello to all the new ladies and congratulations. :)
> 
> I haven't made or booked any appointments with a midwife as such yet as my gp won't let me till 6 weeks which I can kind of understand. Unfortunately, I don't have a choice in regards to giving birth has I'm high risk in regards to pregnancy.
> I do however have a appointment for the EPU for the 11th Oct when I will be 6+5 wks to make sure my beanie baby is in the right place as my last pregnancy in 2011 was ectopic which was medically managed. Thankfully I lost my angel naturally and kept my tube not that makes much difference percentage wise in having another one.
> 
> Right now I am petrified :( and apart from my mum, my oh's mum and a few close friends that I might need if things don't work out. I am not telling anyone else.

We're all praying this pregnancy is in the right spot. Can't wait 10/11 to hear how your scan goes. I'm sure all will be well :hugs:!

Totally understand your fear though.


----------



## confuzion

Lol @ jennifer! My husband has gotten quite a few reprimands from me that I'm sure the poor fella didn't deserve. But he wants a kid so he'll just have to deal with it! lol.


----------



## confuzion

shaslove said:


> I'm due June 4th!

Welcome! and Congrats :)


----------



## shaslove

thanks! we have told everyone-I've tried for four years so it's s huge deal. :)


----------



## confuzion

shaslove said:


> thanks! we have told everyone-I've tried for four years so it's s huge deal. :)

Wow that's amazing! I can imagine you must be over the moon! Did you medicate at all or is it natural?


----------



## jenniferannex

shaslove said:


> I'm due June 4th!

Congratulations!!! :happydance:


confuzion said:


> Lol @ jennifer! My husband has gotten quite a few reprimands from me that I'm sure the poor fella didn't deserve. But he wants a kid so he'll just have to deal with it! lol.

:haha: exactly! They just don't get it. Men would be so much worse if they had to be the ones to carry the baby!


----------



## shaslove

confuzion said:


> shaslove said:
> 
> 
> thanks! we have told everyone-I've tried for four years so it's s huge deal. :)
> 
> Wow that's amazing! I can imagine you must be over the moon! Did you medicate at all or is it natural?Click to expand...

I did Femera (ovulation drug) with an IUI, plus took progesterone for 2 weeks after on our 2 try. BFP 14 DPO.


----------



## confuzion

shaslove said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaslove said:
> 
> 
> thanks! we have told everyone-I've tried for four years so it's s huge deal. :)
> 
> Wow that's amazing! I can imagine you must be over the moon! Did you medicate at all or is it natural?Click to expand...
> 
> I did Femera (ovulation drug) with an IUI, plus took progesterone for 2 weeks after on our 2 try. BFP 14 DPO.Click to expand...

That's fantastic! I know it's tough sometimes to find the right drug. But that's so great that it all worked out for you. Was it your first IUI?


----------



## confuzion

Wait I just realized you 2nd try lol excuse my foggy brain. I'm sleepy 24/7 :haha:


----------



## luminescent

Yay! Congrats to the new ladies here!
I was officially supposed to get AF last night, no sign of her at all. I'm still pretty cautious and am waiting to make an appointment but that made me happy. How's everyone doing today?


----------



## spartysammy

Good Monday morning ladies, back to work for me. Is anyone having any symptoms yet? So far I am still pretty much symptom free which worries me. I still have cramping, very very light nausea, my bowels appear to be slowing down, and fatigue. I feel like I should be more sick by now. Just curious how everyone else is doing?

Sticky beans to everyone :dust:


----------



## 1eighty

due june 8th, pending 12w scan confirmation, as my cycles are all over the place!

congrats ladies <3


----------



## Jess812

luminescent said:


> Yay! Congrats to the new ladies here!
> I was officially supposed to get AF last night, no sign of her at all. I'm still pretty cautious and am waiting to make an appointment but that made me happy. How's everyone doing today?




spartysammy said:


> Good Monday morning ladies, back to work for me. Is anyone having any symptoms yet? So far I am still pretty much symptom free which worries me. I still have cramping, very very light nausea, my bowels appear to be slowing down, and fatigue. I feel like I should be more sick by now. Just curious how everyone else is doing?
> 
> Sticky beans to everyone :dust:

Hi you two, Rang midwife today to make it all official on record! Il receive app in post for between 8-10weeks. Just hope it doesnt drag! 
Ive so many different dates in my head im going to go crazy lol. But midwife said due 4th June so think il just go with that until scan to confirm my dates. :happydance:
Im very fatigue, slight nausea after certain meals. Backache, now very sore boobs but more on night when taken bra off..Slight twinge her and there too. 



1eighty said:


> due june 8th, pending 12w scan confirmation, as my cycles are all over the place!
> 
> congrats ladies <3

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## luminescent

not too many symptoms for me either, as of yet. sore boobs have been around since O, only a bit worse now. I get cramps here and there and I panic for a second but they always go away with no spotting or anything. I've heard that's pretty normal and to be expected?
the only thing out of the ordinary is that I'm extremely thirsty! I didn't used to drink so much water, but now I have to have a glass near me all the time! (which is probably a good thing. it just makes me pee more often! lol)
jess- congrats on confirming it and first appt! makes it feel more real! I'm trying to wait until maybe 6 weeks to call in and get it confirmed, with hopes they might give me an early scan too where I could see HB..because of my previous early miscarriage. my doctor's pretty nice, so I can hope. hehe


----------



## shaslove

spartysammy said:


> Good Monday morning ladies, back to work for me. Is anyone having any symptoms yet? So far I am still pretty much symptom free which worries me. I still have cramping, very very light nausea, my bowels appear to be slowing down, and fatigue. I feel like I should be more sick by now. Just curious how everyone else is doing?
> 
> Sticky beans to everyone :dust:




luminescent said:


> not too many symptoms for me either, as of yet. sore boobs have been around since O, only a bit worse now. I get cramps here and there and I panic for a second but they always go away with no spotting or anything. I've heard that's pretty normal and to be expected?
> the only thing out of the ordinary is that I'm extremely thirsty! I didn't used to drink so much water, but now I have to have a glass near me all the time! (which is probably a good thing. it just makes me pee more often! lol)
> jess- congrats on confirming it and first appt! makes it feel more real! I'm trying to wait until maybe 6 weeks to call in and get it confirmed, with hopes they might give me an early scan too where I could see HB..because of my previous early miscarriage. my doctor's pretty nice, so I can hope. hehe

I am tired! And I have a constant stuffy nose, plus back pain and I am thirsty always.

Glad to be a SAHM right now, I can lay around some. :hugs: to those of you having to work with all this!


----------



## jenniferannex

spartysammy said:


> Good Monday morning ladies, back to work for me. Is anyone having any symptoms yet? So far I am still pretty much symptom free which worries me. I still have cramping, very very light nausea, my bowels appear to be slowing down, and fatigue. I feel like I should be more sick by now. Just curious how everyone else is doing?
> 
> Sticky beans to everyone :dust:

I've only got slight cramping and fatigue, with my 1st pregnancy I had no symptoms atall, I didn't know I was pregnant until I was 8 weeks. Then I s had no sickness, sore boobs or anything like that. So it's completely normal if you don't! You might be on of the lucky ones!! :)



1eighty said:


> due june 8th, pending 12w scan confirmation, as my cycles are all over the place!
> 
> congrats ladies <3

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## Korggirl

jenniferannex said:


> spartysammy said:
> 
> 
> Good Monday morning ladies, back to work for me. Is anyone having any symptoms yet? So far I am still pretty much symptom free which worries me. I still have cramping, very very light nausea, my bowels appear to be slowing down, and fatigue. I feel like I should be more sick by now. Just curious how everyone else is doing?
> 
> Sticky beans to everyone :dust:
> 
> I've only got slight cramping and fatigue, with my 1st pregnancy I had no symptoms atall, I didn't know I was pregnant until I was 8 weeks. Then I s had no sickness, sore boobs or anything like that. So it's completely normal if you don't! You might be on of the lucky ones!! :)
> 
> 
> 
> 1eighty said:
> 
> 
> due june 8th, pending 12w scan confirmation, as my cycles are all over the place!
> 
> congrats ladies <3Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations :flower:Click to expand...


Congratulations! My symptoms, slight af cramps that come and go, hips are starting to hurt! I wonder if my pelvis is stretching already! lol My bowels also were slowed down but if I eat fibrous foods or oatmeal it helps a lot. and LOTS of water!!! nipples are sore to touch, shooting pains occasionally in boobs, frequent urination, was having constant back ache but it is not so bad anymore. ovary pains occasionally, and was having nausea but not so bad the past few days. I do, though, HAVE to take a nap around the same time every day! Even my husband says "About that time now?" when he notices me slowing down and just sitting there staring into space. lol I keep taking preg test to make sure my line continues to get darker! I have my first scan scheduled for next Monday. I would be 5 wks 6 days. Sorry for the novel!


----------



## confuzion

1eighty said:


> due june 8th, pending 12w scan confirmation, as my cycles are all over the place!
> 
> congrats ladies <3

Congrats to you!! :happydance: and welcome :flower:


----------



## confuzion

Not many symptoms here. I'd probably be freaking out if my test this morning at 14 DPO had not satisfied me. I think line is as dark as it gets and I'm officially going to stop testing! Lol.

10, 12,14 DPO
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Korggirl

confuzion said:


> Not many symptoms here. I'd probably be freaking out if my test this morning at 14 DPO had not satisfied me. I think times as dark as it gets and I'm officially going to stop testing! Lol.
> 
> 10, 12,14 DPO

those look Wonderful!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## confuzion

So we called this the new midwifery place this morning and after only speaking to the receptionist we realized this is not the place for us. Told her we wanted to come in earlier than 8 weeks for bloodwork because I miscarried around 8 weeks last time and we want to know where my progesterone is at and she was making like because I was new that they couldn't do that for me. So we're sticking with the old place even if it is a bit out of the way. 

My first appointment is officially set for October 10th so next Thursday at 1 woot!


----------



## jenniferannex

confuzion said:


> Not many symptoms here. I'd probably be freaking out if my test this morning at 14 DPO had not satisfied me. I think line is as dark as it gets and I'm officially going to stop testing! Lol.
> 
> 10, 12,14 DPO

Beautiful lines!!! :happydance:


----------



## OpheliaVY

Those are great lines Confuzion! I took a digi today and it said PREGNANT. I have one more and I'll pee on it in a few days just because I want too, but I'm officially done testing. lol 

I have blood work on Wednesday and my 1st OB appointment on the 29th. It's going to be a very very long month!


----------



## Hazybaby84

Korggirl said:


> jenniferannex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spartysammy said:
> 
> 
> Good Monday morning ladies, back to work for me. Is anyone having any symptoms yet? So far I am still pretty much symptom free which worries me. I still have cramping, very very light nausea, my bowels appear to be slowing down, and fatigue. I feel like I should be more sick by now. Just curious how everyone else is doing?
> 
> Sticky beans to everyone :dust:
> 
> I've only got slight cramping and fatigue, with my 1st pregnancy I had no symptoms atall, I didn't know I was pregnant until I was 8 weeks. Then I s had no sickness, sore boobs or anything like that. So it's completely normal if you don't! You might be on of the lucky ones!! :)
> 
> 
> 
> 1eighty said:
> 
> 
> due june 8th, pending 12w scan confirmation, as my cycles are all over the place!
> 
> congrats ladies <3Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congratulations! My symptoms, slight af cramps that come and go, hips are starting to hurt! I wonder if my pelvis is stretching already! lol My bowels also were slowed down but if I eat fibrous foods or oatmeal it helps a lot. and LOTS of water!!! nipples are sore to touch, shooting pains occasionally in boobs, frequent urination, was having constant back ache but it is not so bad anymore. ovary pains occasionally, and was having nausea but not so bad the past few days. I do, though, HAVE to take a nap around the same time every day! Even my husband says "About that time now?" when he notices me slowing down and just sitting there staring into space. lol I keep taking preg test to make sure my line continues to get darker! I have my first scan scheduled for next Monday. I would be 5 wks 6 days. Sorry for the novel!Click to expand...

Yours symptoms sound quite a bit like mine. I think my SPD has started to kick in, which is already quite painful! I wish my first scan was so soon, I have to wait till I'm 6+5wks :( 

Can I ask how do your ovary pains feel like?


----------



## jenniferannex

OpheliaVY said:


> Those are great lines Confuzion! I took a digi today and it said PREGNANT. I have one more and I'll pee on it in a few days just because I want too, but I'm officially done testing. lol
> 
> I have blood work on Wednesday and my 1st OB appointment on the 29th. It's going to be a very very long month!

Congratulations!!!! :happydance:


----------



## CaliDreaming

I'd like to join. My due date should be June 4. 

I have an early scan coming up next Monday and I'm sooooo nervous. This is my second child and I had forgotten how nerve wracking the first tri can be!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Hazybaby84 said:


> Can I ask how do your ovary pains feel like?

I've had some mild aching in my left ovary from time to time. I have no idea why I'd be having it at this point.


----------



## jenniferannex

CaliDreaming said:


> I'd like to join. My due date should be June 4.
> 
> I have an early scan coming up next Monday and I'm sooooo nervous. This is my second child and I had forgotten how nerve wracking the first tri can be!

Congratulations!! :D


----------



## Hazybaby84

CaliDreaming said:


> Hazybaby84 said:
> 
> 
> Can I ask how do your ovary pains feel like?
> 
> I've had some mild aching in my left ovary from time to time. I have no idea why I'd be having it at this point.Click to expand...

I can quite tell with mine if its my ovary's or not but I have all sorts of twinges going on at the moment. With my dd I was symptomless and I was with my ectopic but this time is completely different so now I'm extra weary about every tug, ache, pull and poke.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Hazybaby84 said:


> CaliDreaming said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hazybaby84 said:
> 
> 
> Can I ask how do your ovary pains feel like?
> 
> I've had some mild aching in my left ovary from time to time. I have no idea why I'd be having it at this point.Click to expand...
> 
> I can quite tell with mine if its my ovary's or not but I have all sorts of twinges going on at the moment. With my dd I was symptomless and I was with my ectopic but this time is completely different so now I'm extra weary about every tug, ache, pull and poke.Click to expand...

It's probably just a normal pregnancy twinge. I was obsessing about ectopics for a time, but then my betas came back really high and doubling so that put my mind at ease about that.


----------



## Korggirl

Hazybaby84 said:


> Korggirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenniferannex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spartysammy said:
> 
> 
> Good Monday morning ladies, back to work for me. Is anyone having any symptoms yet? So far I am still pretty much symptom free which worries me. I still have cramping, very very light nausea, my bowels appear to be slowing down, and fatigue. I feel like I should be more sick by now. Just curious how everyone else is doing?
> 
> Sticky beans to everyone :dust:
> 
> I've only got slight cramping and fatigue, with my 1st pregnancy I had no symptoms atall, I didn't know I was pregnant until I was 8 weeks. Then I s had no sickness, sore boobs or anything like that. So it's completely normal if you don't! You might be on of the lucky ones!! :)
> 
> 
> 
> 1eighty said:
> 
> 
> due june 8th, pending 12w scan confirmation, as my cycles are all over the place!
> 
> congrats ladies <3Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congratulations! My symptoms, slight af cramps that come and go, hips are starting to hurt! I wonder if my pelvis is stretching already! lol My bowels also were slowed down but if I eat fibrous foods or oatmeal it helps a lot. and LOTS of water!!! nipples are sore to touch, shooting pains occasionally in boobs, frequent urination, was having constant back ache but it is not so bad anymore. ovary pains occasionally, and was having nausea but not so bad the past few days. I do, though, HAVE to take a nap around the same time every day! Even my husband says "About that time now?" when he notices me slowing down and just sitting there staring into space. lol I keep taking preg test to make sure my line continues to get darker! I have my first scan scheduled for next Monday. I would be 5 wks 6 days. Sorry for the novel!Click to expand...
> 
> Yours symptoms sound quite a bit like mine. I think my SPD has started to kick in, which is already quite painful! I wish my first scan was so soon, I have to wait till I'm 6+5wks :(
> 
> Can I ask how do your ovary pains feel like?Click to expand...

Hi! my ovary pain sort of feels like throbbing that sometimes shoots pain down my legs to my feet. it's SOOOO weird!!! sometimes it just stays throbbing in that area.


----------



## Hazybaby84

CaliDreaming said:


> Hazybaby84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaliDreaming said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hazybaby84 said:
> 
> 
> Can I ask how do your ovary pains feel like?
> 
> I've had some mild aching in my left ovary from time to time. I have no idea why I'd be having it at this point.Click to expand...
> 
> I can quite tell with mine if its my ovary's or not but I have all sorts of twinges going on at the moment. With my dd I was symptomless and I was with my ectopic but this time is completely different so now I'm extra weary about every tug, ache, pull and poke.Click to expand...
> 
> It's probably just a normal pregnancy twinge. I was obsessing about ectopics for a time, but then my betas came back really high and doubling so that put my mind at ease about that.Click to expand...

That's good, did you ask for them to be done or did they just go ahead with betas as part of their checks for you? I haven't had anything but a scan booked but it feels like a lifetime considering my worries and the fact I will nearly be 7wks.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Hazybaby84 said:


> That's good, did you ask for them to be done or did they just go ahead with betas as part of their checks for you? I haven't had anything but a scan booked but it feels like a lifetime considering my worries and the fact I will nearly be 7wks.

I asked for them to be done. I had consulted with an RE and had had an HSG, which showed that my right tube was possibly blocked. My RE told me if I ever got pregnant to get checked out to be sure it wasn't ectopic. Although we got pregnant after we stopped going to the RE, I still decided to go ahead and have them do the betas and early scans for my peace of mind.


----------



## confuzion

Congrats calidreaming! And welcome :flower:


----------



## Hazybaby84

CaliDreaming said:


> Hazybaby84 said:
> 
> 
> That's good, did you ask for them to be done or did they just go ahead with betas as part of their checks for you? I haven't had anything but a scan booked but it feels like a lifetime considering my worries and the fact I will nearly be 7wks.
> 
> I asked for them to be done. I had consulted with an RE and had had an HSG, which showed that my right tube was possibly blocked. My RE told me if I ever got pregnant to get checked out to be sure it wasn't ectopic. Although we got pregnant after we stopped going to the RE, I still decided to go ahead and have them do the betas and early scans for my peace of mind.Click to expand...

That's good, we don't get much of a choice here. No one really discussed with us what or why it happened last time and once I miscarried they were just like give it two months then try again but I was far too scared to till now. Even now they are like just wait and see but I am really struggling to keep positive.


----------



## Korggirl

CaliDreaming said:


> I'd like to join. My due date should be June 4.
> 
> I have an early scan coming up next Monday and I'm sooooo nervous. This is my second child and I had forgotten how nerve wracking the first tri can be!

soo true!! NERVE WRACKING!!!


----------



## spartysammy

I think I spoke too soon. Starting yesterday I had my first episode of dry heaves and continued nausea throughout the day, triggered mostly by smells. Unfortunately the smell is primarily that associated with the elderly, and I work with the elderly. Today I am waking up with some significant nausea and dry heaves again. Let the fun begin :thumbup:


----------



## OpheliaVY

Oh ladies.. I woke up with terrible cramps last night. It wasn't my ovaries, but directly in the middle. I went to the bathroom and thankfully no blood. Maybe I just need to poo. Hopefully it's just poo pains!I feel just fine now and I think they only lasted for 5 minutes or so. But man oh man it hurts so bad! Of course I spent the morning googling miscarriage symptoms. Blah!


----------



## SaraEmily

Am I the only one worried about NOT cramping? I cramped for like a day and then nothing. With my last pregnancy I felt like my period was coming until I was 6 weeks, so this is a lot different. My boobs also aren't nearly as sore.


----------



## CaliDreaming

SaraEmily said:


> Am I the only one worried about NOT cramping? I cramped for like a day and then nothing. With my last pregnancy I felt like my period was coming until I was 6 weeks, so this is a lot different. My boobs also aren't nearly as sore.

I cramped like that with my first pregnancy too, but this one I've had no cramping at all. That is one symptom I really don't miss!

Don't worry though. You are still very early on and I'm sure your symptoms will come on strong any day now.


----------



## confuzion

I worry whether I'm cramping or not! lol.

Just the day before yesterday I was thinking to myself, I don't feel anything, something must be wrong.

Then yesterday I got a couple of cramps, and I'm like oh no I'm gonna lose this one.

I'm probably driving my poor DH crazy!

So you're definitely not alone ophelia. Though I'm sure you have nothing to worry about :thumbup:


----------



## confuzion

So how are you ladies all feeling today? Still slow on the symptoms here. But I have a foggy brain all day long :wacko:

Anyway, have any of you ladies considered not having any s-e-x during the first trimester?

I hadn't even thought of it until my husband asked an acupuncturist what she could do for me as we were afraid of losing another bean and she said "no heavy lifting, and no sex during the first trimester". As well as recommend some chinese herbal medicine. I did some research, seems to be a difference of opinion. If you've never had a miscarriage, it doesn't seem to be an issue, but if there was a problem with a previous pregnancy, some recommend to wait.

So we decided to wait. It's going to be a tough because our sex life has always been pretty active. I hope it's worth it :shrug:. I think it will at least give me some peace of mind. Because now that I've heard this, I don't think I'd enjoy doing the deed without the worry.


----------



## LuxiMummy

June 9th! :)


----------



## Korggirl

confuzion said:


> So how are you ladies all feeling today? Still slow on the symptoms here. But I have a foggy brain all day long :wacko:
> 
> Anyway, have any of you ladies considered not having any s-e-x during the first trimester?
> 
> I hadn't even thought of it until my husband asked an acupuncturist what she could do for me as we were afraid of losing another bean and she said "no heavy lifting, and no sex during the first trimester". As well as recommend some chinese herbal medicine. I did some research, seems to be a difference of opinion. If you've never had a miscarriage, it doesn't seem to be an issue, but if there was a problem with a previous pregnancy, some recommend to wait.
> 
> So we decided to wait. It's going to be a tough because our sex life has always been pretty active. I hope it's worth it :shrug:. I think it will at least give me some peace of mind. Because now that I've heard this, I don't think I'd enjoy doing the deed without the worry.

Meeee! lol I have read so many places, though, that if you don't have issues with the cervix, etc, then it should be ok. I am so confused. :shrug:


----------



## Korggirl

spartysammy said:


> I think I spoke too soon. Starting yesterday I had my first episode of dry heaves and continued nausea throughout the day, triggered mostly by smells. Unfortunately the smell is primarily that associated with the elderly, and I work with the elderly. Today I am waking up with some significant nausea and dry heaves again. Let the fun begin :thumbup:

:hugs: ok I know you'll think I'm weird but I've never experienced morning sickness. I want to just so I know everything is going ok! I know!!! CRAZY!!!!:haha:


----------



## Mangoes

Hi ladies! I just found out this morning, I'm going for my confirmation this Friday. I should be due around June 13 or so!


----------



## confuzion

Welcome Luximummy and Mangoes! Big Congrats ladies :happydance:


----------



## confuzion

Korggirl said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> So how are you ladies all feeling today? Still slow on the symptoms here. But I have a foggy brain all day long :wacko:
> 
> Anyway, have any of you ladies considered not having any s-e-x during the first trimester?
> 
> I hadn't even thought of it until my husband asked an acupuncturist what she could do for me as we were afraid of losing another bean and she said "no heavy lifting, and no sex during the first trimester". As well as recommend some chinese herbal medicine. I did some research, seems to be a difference of opinion. If you've never had a miscarriage, it doesn't seem to be an issue, but if there was a problem with a previous pregnancy, some recommend to wait.
> 
> So we decided to wait. It's going to be a tough because our sex life has always been pretty active. I hope it's worth it :shrug:. I think it will at least give me some peace of mind. Because now that I've heard this, I don't think I'd enjoy doing the deed without the worry.
> 
> Meeee! lol I have read so many places, though, that if you don't have issues with the cervix, etc, then it should be ok. I am so confused. :shrug:Click to expand...

I'm sure that it is all ok. But I'm feeling extra paranoid with this pregnancy. I don't want to tempt fate. I don't recommend that you ladies follow suit with my crazy :haha:


----------



## luminescent

Yup, I worry about cramping. I usually sneak to the bathroom to make sure it's not AF. And then I worry if I've had no cramping for a while and check to make sure my boobs are still sore. Hahah. Paranoid all around.

We've dtd a couple times already since finding out, and as far as I know we don't plan on waiting, unless we are told otherwise by the doctor.


----------



## confuzion

luminescent said:


> Yup, I worry about cramping. I usually sneak to the bathroom to make sure it's not AF. And then I worry if I've had no cramping for a while and check to make sure my boobs are still sore. Hahah. Paranoid all around.
> 
> We've dtd a couple times already since finding out, and as far as I know we don't plan on waiting, unless we are told otherwise by the doctor.

When are you seeing the doctor?


----------



## shaslove

I've been dealing with nausea & dry heaving all day.


----------



## jenniferannex

confuzion said:


> So how are you ladies all feeling today? Still slow on the symptoms here. But I have a foggy brain all day long :wacko:
> 
> Anyway, have any of you ladies considered not having any s-e-x during the first trimester?
> 
> I hadn't even thought of it until my husband asked an acupuncturist what she could do for me as we were afraid of losing another bean and she said "no heavy lifting, and no sex during the first trimester". As well as recommend some chinese herbal medicine. I did some research, seems to be a difference of opinion. If you've never had a miscarriage, it doesn't seem to be an issue, but if there was a problem with a previous pregnancy, some recommend to wait.
> 
> So we decided to wait. It's going to be a tough because our sex life has always been pretty active. I hope it's worth it :shrug:. I think it will at least give me some peace of mind. Because now that I've heard this, I don't think I'd enjoy doing the deed without the worry.

I'm feeling ok, bad heartburn has appeared out of no where though!! Grrr! And cramping like AF is coming, hate that! But apart from that I'm good! 

I'm the same about DTD until after 12 weeks as it worries me too! With my first pregnancy i was so much more laid back about everything, but this time I'm a worrier! Just can't wait until the 12 week scan! Got my first app with doctor tomorrow morning. I can't even remember what it is they do though?!



LuxiMummy said:



> June 9th! :)

Congratulations!!! :flower:


Mangoes said:


> Hi ladies! I just found out this morning, I'm going for my confirmation this Friday. I should be due around June 13 or so!

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## confuzion

shaslove said:


> I've been dealing with nausea & dry heaving all day.

:nope: hang in there! All worth it in the end!


----------



## confuzion

Jennifer- glad I'm not the only worrier!

Good luck in your appointment. From my recollection from June this yr with my last unsuccessful pregnancy: they just take a urine sample, and when that's positive, a blood sample. They ask all kinds of questions about family medical history. I hadn't had my pap in a while so they did that too. A little poking around to feel your uterus. Nothing too fun or interesting when it's too early to see anything on the scan :/


----------



## JerseyRose

Hi ladies! Id really love to join! Im going by ovulation because I Od on CD20, so that makes me due around 10th of June! :flower:

I got my BFP on 10DPO and the line got darker and darker every day, almost identical to yours confuzion!

Has anyone had blood work? My beta HCG was 120 on 13DPO. Im still pretty nervous though because my last beta HCG that ended in mc was only 54 at 17DPO. The doc is pretty happy because its now double what it was at its best last time so its making me feel pretty positive, but still very cautious! Im going for another blood test next week to make sure theyre rising.

No real symptoms for me yet, just exhaustion in the afternoons.

Weve told close family and really close friends. Basically we told the people that I would want around me if it ended in mc again.

Im really hoping it works out this time! My sister is 11 weeks so it would be a dream come true to go through it all together. We have been trying for 11 months.

I feel on top of the world at the moment! :happydance:


----------



## confuzion

JerseyRose said:


> Hi ladies! Id really love to join! Im going by ovulation because I Od on CD20, so that makes me due around 10th of June! :flower:
> 
> I got my BFP on 10DPO and the line got darker and darker every day, almost identical to yours confuzion!
> 
> Has anyone had blood work? My beta HCG was 120 on 13DPO. Im still pretty nervous though because my last beta HCG that ended in mc was only 54 at 17DPO. The doc is pretty happy because its now double what it was at its best last time so its making me feel pretty positive, but still very cautious! Im going for another blood test next week to make sure theyre rising.
> 
> No real symptoms for me yet, just exhaustion in the afternoons.
> 
> Weve told close family and really close friends. Basically we told the people that I would want around me if it ended in mc again.
> 
> Im really hoping it works out this time! My sister is 11 weeks so it would be a dream come true to go through it all together. We have been trying for 11 months.
> 
> I feel on top of the world at the moment! :happydance:

Congrats and welcome jerseyrose! No bloodwork yet I'll have to wait til next Thursday to find out. I'm really nervous not so much about hcg because that was pretty good for me last time but progesterone :/


----------



## OpheliaVY

Whoa!!! Lots of new people! Congrats everyone!! Confuzion, I also worry about my progesterone levels since my last cycle AF came 6 days after ovulation. So.. I started taking fertility blend and I got a BFP. My question is... Should i stop taking it? The bottle says it recommends stop taking once you become pregnant... But after googling it the vitex in it is used to help progesterone levels and prevent miscarriage in the 1st trimester. I KNOW my dr will tell me to stop taking it, but I'm too scared to but then again I don't want to take anything that's going to hurt the baby. The other ingredients in it is frolic acid, iron, vitamin E, B6 and B12. It's pretty much a prenatal without DHA. I also take my prenatal every night. But I still take 2 fertility blend a day at lunch. It's all natural and I don't see the harm so your ladies opinions and advice is welcome!


----------



## confuzion

Ophelia: the ingredients sound safe. I would continue to take it until you see your doctor and then ask for progesterone suppositories to discontinue using it. When are you going in for your confirmation? 

I wouldn't be too afraid because a luteal phase defect (period coming early after ovulation) usually is what prevents women from getting pregnant or implanting. But you have so I think you're safe in that your body is still sustaining the pregnancy. I think you're in the clear! Don't stress.


----------



## jenniferannex

Congratulations to all the new ladies :happydance:


----------



## Rozzer

Hi all,

I got a brand new bfp today at 9dpo on three different tests (and I just know) so sign me up for 14 June please!

I'm feeling relaxed at the moment but my son came at 29 weeks so I am anticipating a scary journey! Hoping to get in to see the high risk clinic next week...


----------



## Mangoes

luminescent said:


> Yup, I worry about cramping. I usually sneak to the bathroom to make sure it's not AF. And then I worry if I've had no cramping for a while and check to make sure my boobs are still sore. Hahah. Paranoid all around.
> 
> We've dtd a couple times already since finding out, and as far as I know we don't plan on waiting, unless we are told otherwise by the doctor.

This is seriously me down to the last letter. I get worried when I don't feel cramping or sore boobs or spontaneous acid reflux.


----------



## Hera

Symptoms wise I am seemingly the same as everyone else...........I am nauseous most of the day (ginger nuts are my new best friend), my belly is sore (not cramping just aching) and oh my do I look like I've been blown up with a bike pump I am so bloated!! 

Today however I am having a whole new panic attack lol I woke up with seriously outta this world greasy hair and a big ole spot (I never get them) so worried that AF might just pop along instead! 

Congrats to anyone I haven't said hi to yet x:flower:


----------



## jenniferannex

Congratulations Rozzer :happydance:


----------



## Mangoes

I'm so nervous about Friday (my confirmation appt). I'm scared I'll have some horror story that I've seen some women have in which I have a positive HPT but a negative test at the doctor's or that AF comes. I mean, I've had AF since I was 10 so needless to say while she's not pleasant I'm used to having one.


----------



## confuzion

Rozzer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got a brand new bfp today at 9dpo on three different tests (and I just know) so sign me up for 14 June please!
> 
> I'm feeling relaxed at the moment but my son came at 29 weeks so I am anticipating a scary journey! Hoping to get in to see the high risk clinic next week...

YAY! Congrats and Welcome Rozzer :) Hopefully this journey is less scary than you're expecting!


----------



## confuzion

Mangoes said:


> I'm so nervous about Friday (my confirmation appt). I'm scared I'll have some horror story that I've seen some women have in which I have a positive HPT but a negative test at the doctor's or that AF comes. I mean, I've had AF since I was 10 so needless to say while she's not pleasant I'm used to having one.

LOL! I'm the same way. With my last pregnancy after I took the urine test and she comes back in the room, I was like "so it is positive?" Honestly expecting her to say no!


----------



## confuzion

How is everyone feeling today? What's new with you ladies?


----------



## Haylee.

Hi ladies! 

I'm due with #2 on 4th June. I'm so glad I found this thread! 

Today I'm feeling great although when I first woke up I was struggling to keep my eyes open but I'm fine now I'm awake. Had a few cramps when cooking dinner last night so I sat down for 5 and had some water and they went away much to my relief. I remember getting them with ds but they still worry me.

Team :yellow: here! Xx

Haylee


----------



## confuzion

Haylee. said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I'm due with #2 on 4th June. I'm so glad I found this thread!
> 
> Today I'm feeling great although when I first woke up I was struggling to keep my eyes open but I'm fine now I'm awake. Had a few cramps when cooking dinner last night so I sat down for 5 and had some water and they went away much to my relief. I remember getting them with ds but they still worry me.
> 
> Team :yellow: here! Xx
> 
> Haylee

Welcome Haylee! I'm glad you found this thread too! The fatigue is the worst for me. My house is a gigantic mess :nope:

I agree about the cramps and how worrying they can be. But it's all normal so try to relax!


----------



## Haylee.

Thanks confuzion,

DS and I are off to the beach this morning so a little sun bake should help me relax :haha:

Soooo anyone else guilty of still POAS? I am! :dohh: :dohh: I just can't help myself, I know the hook effect will happen soon enough but I just love seeing two lines :rofl:


----------



## SaraEmily

Haylee. said:


> Thanks confuzion,
> 
> DS and I are off to the beach this morning so a little sun bake should help me relax :haha:
> 
> Soooo anyone else guilty of still POAS? I am! :dohh: :dohh: I just can't help myself, I know the hook effect will happen soon enough but I just love seeing two lines :rofl:

I am, but I took my last one this morning. I just wanted to see the line get darker than the control line, and it finally did so no more tests for me.


----------



## OpheliaVY

The fatigue is kicking my butt too!! It hits right after lunch and I'm useless! I seem to snack all day too!! Constantly feeding my face this early and I'm for sure gonna be a whale at the end! Lol


----------



## confuzion

I'm with SaraEmily. No more testing for me. The line got to a satisfying color so I'm done. But I am guilty of obsessively temping and looking at tests I've already taken :shy:

Ophelia - I'm having the opposite problem. My appetite is down the toilet. Haven't had a real meal in days :( I'm worried I'm not giving the baby enough nutrition.

Hope you enjoyed the beach haylee. Wish I could relax me some in the beachy air!


----------



## luminescent

what sort of prenatals are you ladies taking? I wasn't taking any beforehand (this was an unexpected surprise) and I bought some cheap ones (bayer one-a-day women's prenatal) today until I figure out what brand is the best. or if it's sufficient to take the cheapie ones? it has plenty of folic acid which seems to be one of the most important things. share your wisdom! :)


----------



## confuzion

luminescent said:


> what sort of prenatals are you ladies taking? I wasn't taking any beforehand (this was an unexpected surprise) and I bought some cheap ones (bayer one-a-day women's prenatal) today until I figure out what brand is the best. or if it's sufficient to take the cheapie ones? it has plenty of folic acid which seems to be one of the most important things. share your wisdom! :)

I've been taking MegaFood Baby and Me :thumbup:

It's the natural forms of the vitamins derived from organic whole foods. It is a bit pricey but for me (being a big stickler when it comes to what I consume), it is worth it. My husband and I are both strictly organic eaters. No unfermented gluten, no pasteurized anything, no sugar. We're cookoo!


----------



## Mangoes

Today was pretty eventful. I fell asleep on the bus and felt pretty sick after eating a sandwich (I probably ate it too fast). While working, my nipples were on fire and I felt some cramping. When I got home, I noticed one teeny, weeny and I mean itty bitty spot of bright blood. I would have missed it if I weren't paying attention.


----------



## Haylee.

The beach was lovely but a little windy so we didn't stay for long, we also went for a walk along the river so I feel like I've accomplished something by getting out of the house today :haha:

Andrea, I'm taking blackmores pregnancy and breast feeding multi vitamins. Not sure if you can get them in the US as I'm in Australia. Here is a link: https://www.blackmores.com.au/products/pregnancy-breast-feeding-gold

I'm sure the cheap ones are fine! It's better than nothing and will save you $$, it's all probably the same just different packaging anyway!

Mangoes, sorry to hear you had a rough day! I hope your feeling better soon. 

Xx


----------



## luminescent

confuzion and haylee- thank you for the info!
I do work at a natural foods co-op and I didn't even think to look there. I picked up the cheapie ones when I was getting some things at another store! whoops. I don't want to give myself away to coworkers buying prenatals though. hmmm haha.

mangoes- implantation bleed perhaps? I have little cramps once in a while as well.


----------



## Rozzer

We get blackmores in nz Haylee and I think I'll take them too. Have been taking blackmores conceive well gold up until now :)


----------



## Haylee.

Hi Rozzer, I like the blackmores range, the only downfall would be the tablets are quite large and some people may struggle to swallow them. I don't seem to have any trouble though :)

Are you worried about being due in winter? I am! We have a fire place but I think I'll be getting a heater next year x


----------



## luminescent

^ I always forget that our seasons are opposite. here I am excited it'll be early summer when I'm due- perfect weather (I hope)


----------



## jenniferannex

luminescent said:


> ^ I always forget that our seasons are opposite. here I am excited it'll be early summer when I'm due- perfect weather (I hope)

Im glad it will be early summer for me too! I had my first in January and it was freeeeezing! So will be nice to to go for the opposite and have this one in summer! :)


----------



## Haylee.

I had my first early summer and it was great! Night feeds were easy not having to worry about the cold when getting out of bed :) 

It's bed time for me now, I have a lovely bloat after dinner! Can't wait to start showing again! X night all


----------



## spartysammy

Hi ladies I am waking up battling the MS again. Mornings are truly the worst and if I don't force myself to eat through it, it only remains bad throughout the day. I am currently trying to choke down a banana and lemon/ginger tea. My breasts have been starting to hurt more and I am a little bit bloated and still so tired all of the time. However, I must say for all the symptoms I feel great and so happy!


----------



## Hera

luminescent said:


> ^ I always forget that our seasons are opposite. here I am excited it'll be early summer when I'm due- perfect weather (I hope)

I am UK and had 1st DD in June (seems like a good time of yr for me lol) I was hoping for a winter baby as it was SO hot the week DD came out of hospital and we struggled to keep her cool was so scared with temps cus at Birth she had trouble breathing and maintaining temps 

Just a quick q I have had a constant ache in my lower belly since before we found out, not cramping just a underlying niggle - should I be worried? :blush:


----------



## Mangoes

I'm feeling loads better today. I still get a bit icky whenever I eat and my gosh I have so much gas. I never thought I'd feel symptoms this early but I'm happy they don't knock my day.

BUT! I feel the urge to vent. The other night, DH and I were talking with his father, my FIL and he said something that irked me. He basically was talking about how when we have our first child we should just let babies cry it out because if you pick them up all the time they'll become clingy. Guys, you should have seen the look I gave him! The odd bit was that I had just read a study about NOT picking them up will make them clingy.

Thing is, no one knows about our baby yet and we aren't going to start telling people until we get our confirmation. I think the only person I'll tell after that is my mom (who would deserve to know way before everyone else). The only other person who knows is one of my good friends and that's only because she's expecting her second child and has been a darling guide through it all.

But that was annoying to hear, but I pretty much don't plan on leaving my child to cry and cry and cry.


----------



## OpheliaVY

Oh Mangoes - With your 1st baby you're in for a real treat with oodles of unsolicited advice from family and even strangers. It gets a bit unnerving to say the least! Idk how many people told me to let my son cry it out, don't pick him up every time he cries, that baby needs socks, etc. I even had my ex-FIL tell me that I would need to supplement with formula because my boobs weren't big enough to adequately feed him. YEAH! Now I'm not one to take any crap from anyone so I told many family memebers and complete strangers that if I wanted advice I would ask for it. Until then, if I spoil my baby it's my problem. 

Don't be afraid to stand up for yourself and what you think is right for your baby. A lot of women just let others walk over them because they're new and inexperienced. If you nip it in the bud before it gets started you shouldn't have any problems. I'm sure they have the best intentions... but it's your baby.


----------



## Hera

Mangoes said:


> I'm feeling loads better today. I still get a bit icky whenever I eat and my gosh I have so much gas. I never thought I'd feel symptoms this early but I'm happy they don't knock my day.
> 
> BUT! I feel the urge to vent. The other night, DH and I were talking with his father, my FIL and he said something that irked me. He basically was talking about how when we have our first child we should just let babies cry it out because if you pick them up all the time they'll become clingy. Guys, you should have seen the look I gave him! The odd bit was that I had just read a study about NOT picking them up will make them clingy.
> 
> Thing is, no one knows about our baby yet and we aren't going to start telling people until we get our confirmation. I think the only person I'll tell after that is my mom (who would deserve to know way before everyone else). The only other person who knows is one of my good friends and that's only because she's expecting her second child and has been a darling guide through it all.
> 
> But that was annoying to hear, but I pretty much don't plan on leaving my child to cry and cry and cry.

Glad to hear your feeling a bit better and I'm with you on the gas front!! It's attractive being pregnant isn't it!! Lol

Just remember your baby is just that YOURS we had a few people that kept "suggesting" how I bring up my DD it got to me so much I ended up with bouts of depression thinking I was a terrible mother and it still affects me now I'm expecting #2. Now I try to remember to just brush it off and bring my DD up as I see fit. Just take a deep breath and remember your child, your rules!


----------



## Mangoes

OpheliaVY said:


> Oh Mangoes - With your 1st baby you're in for a real treat with oodles of unsolicited advice from family and even strangers. It gets a bit unnerving to say the least! Idk how many people told me to let my son cry it out, don't pick him up every time he cries, that baby needs socks, etc. I even had my ex-FIL tell me that I would need to supplement with formula because my boobs weren't big enough to adequately feed him. YEAH! Now I'm not one to take any crap from anyone so I told many family memebers and complete strangers that if I wanted advice I would ask for it. Until then, if I spoil my baby it's my problem.
> 
> Don't be afraid to stand up for yourself and what you think is right for your baby. A lot of women just let others walk over them because they're new and inexperienced. If you nip it in the bud before it gets started you shouldn't have any problems. I'm sure they have the best intentions... but it's your baby.

You're kidding me, right? He doesn't know that breast size has no bearing on how much milk you produce? I'm sighing so hard right now lol. Don't worry, once we do let the cat out of the bag, there will be no unsoliciticed advice. Which might make DH's grandmother upset because she does like to give advice when no one was asking or talking to her. 

Even before I got pregnant, she had a snide remark about what DH and I would name our children and said children with weird names don't do well in life - even though her doctors have "weird" names and her child, the one with the normal name isn't doing well with his life. She's a nice lady...just a typical elderly woman haha.



Hera said:


> Mangoes said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling loads better today. I still get a bit icky whenever I eat and my gosh I have so much gas. I never thought I'd feel symptoms this early but I'm happy they don't knock my day.
> 
> BUT! I feel the urge to vent. The other night, DH and I were talking with his father, my FIL and he said something that irked me. He basically was talking about how when we have our first child we should just let babies cry it out because if you pick them up all the time they'll become clingy. Guys, you should have seen the look I gave him! The odd bit was that I had just read a study about NOT picking them up will make them clingy.
> 
> Thing is, no one knows about our baby yet and we aren't going to start telling people until we get our confirmation. I think the only person I'll tell after that is my mom (who would deserve to know way before everyone else). The only other person who knows is one of my good friends and that's only because she's expecting her second child and has been a darling guide through it all.
> 
> But that was annoying to hear, but I pretty much don't plan on leaving my child to cry and cry and cry.
> 
> Glad to hear your feeling a bit better and I'm with you on the gas front!! It's attractive being pregnant isn't it!! Lol
> 
> Just remember your baby is just that YOURS we had a few people that kept "suggesting" how I bring up my DD it got to me so much I ended up with bouts of depression thinking I was a terrible mother and it still affects me now I'm expecting #2. Now I try to remember to just brush it off and bring my DD up as I see fit. Just take a deep breath and remember your child, your rules!Click to expand...

I'll definitely stick to that rule. I seriously think the only people I'd take parenting advice from is my good friend and mother, given they had loads of experience haha.


----------



## confuzion

WHOA, sorry you had to deal with that ladies! I'm having my first and don't expect to experience this as my mother-in-law is a darling who never interferes and my FIL is ALWAYS traveling though he never interferes either on the rare occasions he's home. I also live a bit out of the way to see everyone everyday.

But if anyone did try to tell me what to do they would be shut up so fast they wouldn't know what hit them!


----------



## Mangoes

confuzion said:


> WHOA, sorry you had to deal with that ladies! I'm having my first and don't expect to experience this as my mother-in-law is a darling who never interferes and my FIL is ALWAYS traveling though he never interferes either on the rare occasions he's home. I also live a bit out of the way to see everyone everyday.
> 
> But if anyone did try to tell me what to do they would be shut up so fast they wouldn't know what hit them!

Oh wow! I hardly see my FIL, that night was just one of the few times I did. He works strange hours, so I only see him in the wee hours of the morning.

Oh, get this ladies. I just got off the phone with DH and he tells me that his great grandmother asked him if I was pregnant. He told her no, but it threw us for a loop. I haven't seen her in a few weeks.


----------



## confuzion

Mangoes said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> WHOA, sorry you had to deal with that ladies! I'm having my first and don't expect to experience this as my mother-in-law is a darling who never interferes and my FIL is ALWAYS traveling though he never interferes either on the rare occasions he's home. I also live a bit out of the way to see everyone everyday.
> 
> But if anyone did try to tell me what to do they would be shut up so fast they wouldn't know what hit them!
> 
> Oh wow! I hardly see my FIL, that night was just one of the few times I did. He works strange hours, so I only see him in the wee hours of the morning.
> 
> Oh, get this ladies. I just got off the phone with DH and he tells me that his great grandmother asked him if I was pregnant. He told her no, but it threw us for a loop. I haven't seen her in a few weeks.Click to expand...

Old ladies always know :haha: ! They've got magical powers!


----------



## Hera

Mangoes said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> WHOA, sorry you had to deal with that ladies! I'm having my first and don't expect to experience this as my mother-in-law is a darling who never interferes and my FIL is ALWAYS traveling though he never interferes either on the rare occasions he's home. I also live a bit out of the way to see everyone everyday.
> 
> But if anyone did try to tell me what to do they would be shut up so fast they wouldn't know what hit them!
> 
> Oh wow! I hardly see my FIL, that night was just one of the few times I did. He works strange hours, so I only see him in the wee hours of the morning.
> 
> Oh, get this ladies. I just got off the phone with DH and he tells me that his great grandmother asked him if I was pregnant. He told her no, but it threw us for a loop. I haven't seen her in a few weeks.Click to expand...

Ooh my MIL knew the day we got our BFP - we did tell her once we had gotten over the initial are we aren't we as we are very close but the day before she came over and said "ooh you won't be able to do that wen you are pregnant again"!!! Needless to say I dropped the heavy stuff I was carrying like a hot rock!!


----------



## confuzion

So does anyone else find it tough to be on BnB sometimes? Whether it's a new loss in first tri, or CVS positive for Down's, it can get so depressing. Also, it makes me so afraid. Anytime I see a new loss, I'm like oh no I'm next. Especially being that there seems to be so many ladies with recurrent losses on the site!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Yeah sometimes it's scary to hear about miscarriages, or birth defects. I think we are all so nervous in the first tri that we immediately focus on all of the disasters instead of the vast majority of pregnancies that are healthy. It can be hard to accept that there's a lot that is out of our control.


----------



## Rozzer

Haylee - we have a heat pump so should be ok. Ds was born in June but he spent the first 2 months in nicu (due in August).

If anyone gives me advice, I just smile and nod and keep doing what I want.
With my first, who had blood tests every day plus a number of other nasty procedures including a lumbar puncture, I thought he'd been through enough and if he wanted mummy, he got mummy!


----------



## OpheliaVY

I don't look at those threads. It makes me sad. 

Nurse just called with my BW results. HCG 353 and Progesterone 35! She said the HCG was a little on the low side but to come in tomorrow for a redo and as long as they double it should be fine. Progesterone is GREAT though so I'll keep taking my fertility blend. :) Now I have to wait all weekend for the new results. BOO!


----------



## confuzion

OpheliaVY said:


> I don't look at those threads. It makes me sad.
> 
> Nurse just called with my BW results. HCG 353 and Progesterone 35! She said the HCG was a little on the low side but to come in tomorrow for a redo and as long as they double it should be fine. Progesterone is GREAT though so I'll keep taking my fertility blend. :) Now I have to wait all weekend for the new results. BOO!

Yay :happydance: HCG is good! you are still VERY early on. Most people don't even know this early :haha:

And progesterone is fantastic! I'm jealous! I hope mine is just as reassuringly high!


----------



## confuzion

Just looked this up:

*Guideline to hCG levels during pregnancy:

hCG levels in weeks from LMP (gestational age)* :

3 weeks LMP: 5 &#8211; 50 mIU/ml
4 weeks LMP: 5 &#8211; 426 mIU/ml
5 weeks LMP: 18 &#8211; 7,340 mIU/ml
6 weeks LMP: 1,080 &#8211; 56,500 mIU/ml
7 &#8211; 8 weeks LMP: 7, 650 &#8211; 229,000 mIU/ml
9 &#8211; 12 weeks LMP: 25,700 &#8211; 288,000 mIU/ml
13 &#8211; 16 weeks LMP: 13,300 &#8211; 254,000 mIU/ml
17 &#8211; 24 weeks LMP: 4,060 &#8211; 165,400 mIU/ml
25 &#8211; 40 weeks LMP: 3,640 &#8211; 117,000 mIU/ml
Non-pregnant females: <5.0 mIU/ml
Postmenopausal females: <9.5 mIU/ml*

You are on the high end for 4 weeks! That nurse is nuts!


----------



## heather1212

Hi everyone,
I'm due on 4th June with baby no 2.
I'm excited but nervous as it's still early days!


----------



## confuzion

heather1212 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm due on 4th June with baby no 2.
> I'm excited but nervous as it's still early days!

Hi heather! Welcome and congrats!


----------



## OpheliaVY

confuzion said:


> Just looked this up:
> 
> *Guideline to hCG levels during pregnancy:
> 
> hCG levels in weeks from LMP (gestational age)* :
> 
> 3 weeks LMP: 5  50 mIU/ml
> 4 weeks LMP: 5  426 mIU/ml
> 5 weeks LMP: 18  7,340 mIU/ml
> 6 weeks LMP: 1,080  56,500 mIU/ml
> 7  8 weeks LMP: 7, 650  229,000 mIU/ml
> 9  12 weeks LMP: 25,700  288,000 mIU/ml
> 13  16 weeks LMP: 13,300  254,000 mIU/ml
> 17  24 weeks LMP: 4,060  165,400 mIU/ml
> 25  40 weeks LMP: 3,640  117,000 mIU/ml
> Non-pregnant females: <5.0 mIU/ml
> Postmenopausal females: <9.5 mIU/ml*
> 
> You are on the high end for 4 weeks! That nurse is nuts!

Thanks for the reassurance Confuzion!! I was in the middle of googling HCG levels and what it means, when, how much. Text my hubby and bff telling them. I'll try not to stress. According to the chart I'm FINE! She may think I'm further along then I really am. They probably don't get lots of women in at 3 weeks 6.5 days checking levels. lol


----------



## jenniferannex

Hi everyone! Hope you're all well!

I've just finished work and it was the worst day ever!! I only do 6.5 hours on a Thursday but I'm a hairdresser so on my feet all the time. For some reason today I've feel like my whole tummy is being stretched and I feel soooo bloated! Awful! Can't wait for bed!!


----------



## sllydrkfsh

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing well today. My bfp finally sunk in today and I think I'm ready to be added to your group lol. I'm due June 12th. It took so long with baby #1 that I really didn't think I would get a positive this fast lol. Guess it's meant to be and hope all our little beans stick.


----------



## Haylee.

Morning all! 

Feeling good this morning, no nausea yet (touch wood). MS kicked in around 6 week mark first time so I am nervous. Once it started it didn't stop until after I delivered my son :dohh:

Hi heather, I'm due 4th of June too, congratulations! And congrats sllydrkfsh :)

Confuzion - that hcg chart is very interesting. Isn't it amazing how much levels can vary and still mean a viable pregnancy, thank you.

Xx


----------



## JerseyRose

Wow, Ophelia that is a fantastic beta HCG! She must for sure think that you're further on than you are!

When I had my m/c my levels were only 54 at 17DPO (4wks3days) and now that is low! This time around my beta HCG was 120 at 13DPO (3wks6days) and the doctor said he was really happy with that. I am going for another test on Tuesday just to make sure theyre rising. I think the nurse that told you that your levels are low is out of her mind and obviously in the wrong industry! She certainly should never even get you worried or stressed for no good reason! Thats the last thing you need right now!

The doctor told me that my HCG levels says that I was between 4-5 weeks but according to ovulation I was only 3 weeks and 6 days so I was happy with that :happydance:


----------



## confuzion

sllydrkfsh said:


> Hi everyone, hope you are all doing well today. My bfp finally sunk in today and I think I'm ready to be added to your group lol. I'm due June 12th. It took so long with baby #1 that I really didn't think I would get a positive this fast lol. Guess it's meant to be and hope all our little beans stick.

happy to have you here slly!! Congrats again :happydance:


----------



## confuzion

jenniferannex said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you're all well!
> 
> I've just finished work and it was the worst day ever!! I only do 6.5 hours on a Thursday but I'm a hairdresser so on my feet all the time. For some reason today I've feel like my whole tummy is being stretched and I feel soooo bloated! Awful! Can't wait for bed!!

I don't know how you can handle being on your feet for so long!! I just did my dishes which have been piling up for the past couple days (gross I know--and I'm usually a neat freak) and I'm about ready to pass out! Don't know how I'm going to make dinner in this state :nope:


----------



## confuzion

Congrats on your betas jerseyrose!! Keep em coming ladies. I'm loving the bloodwork updates! I can't wait for mine next week!


----------



## jenniferannex

I know confuzion it sucks!! With my 1st pregnancy I only managed to work to 32 weeks as I have SDP, I was going to try and go further this time but I don't think I'll be able too!! :nope: how are you doing? 

Great beta news for you ladies!! I have my blood tests in a couple of weeks! I'm excited too!


----------



## Jess812

Hi confuzion can you change my EDD to the 2nd June please, Thats what my midwife says ATM from LMP so sticking to that until scan... Meaning if thats correct, baby is due 1 day after my sons birthday!!

Gutted dont see midwife until 11th Nov :( seems SO far away! x


----------



## shaslove

My first appointment is 11/7, but my RE is giving me an ultrasound on 10/28.


----------



## Jess812

thats lucky. On the phone they said when i have my midwife appointment they will sort scan date out then. Just hoping it wont be so far away!


----------



## confuzion

Jess812 - due date changed :thumbup:

jennifer - Hope it gets better for you :hugs:. As for me, feeling good. My symptoms are mostly mild which is worrying me. I'm biting my nails til next Thursday the 10th when I finally get my blood drawn. Really nervous about my progesterone.

shaslove - scan date is so soon! You must be excited! :happydance:


----------



## SaraEmily

Just curious, those of you getting blood work, is it because of a previous miscarriage? Because in my area at least, I've never heard of people getting blood work just to check their levels. Is this a UK thing?


----------



## Jess812

SaraEmily said:


> Just curious, those of you getting blood work, is it because of a previous miscarriage? Because in my area at least, I've never heard of people getting blood work just to check their levels. Is this a UK thing?



Im in UK and havent had anything, dont see midwife until im just over 10 weeks :(


----------



## OpheliaVY

SaraEmily said:


> Just curious, those of you getting blood work, is it because of a previous miscarriage? Because in my area at least, I've never heard of people getting blood work just to check their levels. Is this a UK thing?

I'm in the US and I'm getting mine checked just because I'm a freak! lol I think it just depends on your dr. Mine knows I've been trying for a while and I was even on Clomid. I would go in on day 21 to get my progesterone checked to see if I ovulated and when I got the :bfp: I automatically called for more bloodwork to be done.


----------



## Hera

Jess812 said:


> SaraEmily said:
> 
> 
> Just curious, those of you getting blood work, is it because of a previous miscarriage? Because in my area at least, I've never heard of people getting blood work just to check their levels. Is this a UK thing?
> 
> 
> 
> Im in UK and havent had anything, dont see midwife until im just over 10 weeks :(Click to expand...

Same here Jess - if I remember rightly from DD I had 8 week appt where all I did was get some leaflets and booked hospital scan @ 12 weeks


----------



## jenniferannex

I have my midwife appointment at 8 weeks and they do blood tests then :) x


----------



## confuzion

SaraEmily said:


> Just curious, those of you getting blood work, is it because of a previous miscarriage? Because in my area at least, I've never heard of people getting blood work just to check their levels. Is this a UK thing?

Definitely depends on your dr. My midwife's office checks HCG and progesterone at the confirmation and also a week later to make sure HCG is rising properly. And if there's a problem with progesterone (like with my last pregnancy), they had me come in every other day for a blood test.

And I'm in the US.


----------



## krystlbear

...


----------



## confuzion

krystlbear said:


> June 7th as of right now....haven't had my first appointment.

Congrats Krystl! And welcome to our little group :flower:


----------



## shaslove

SaraEmily said:


> Just curious, those of you getting blood work, is it because of a previous miscarriage? Because in my area at least, I've never heard of people getting blood work just to check their levels. Is this a UK thing?

Nope, I got it done also-I think mine may be because I was getting infertility treatment.


----------



## Rozzer

I'm getting mine done because I developed hellp and ds was born at 29 weeks so they are keeping a very close eye on me.
I'm in nz.


----------



## asmcsm

Hello ladies! Mind if I join? Just got my BFP this morning, 5 months after a miscarriage. Super excited but scared at the same time!


----------



## confuzion

asmcsm said:


> Hello ladies! Mind if I join? Just got my BFP this morning, 5 months after a miscarriage. Super excited but scared at the same time!

Welcome Ashlee! We're happy to have you. Congratulations. Me and you are in a similar situation. Hope this is a sticky one for both of us!


----------



## asmcsm

confuzion said:


> Welcome Ashlee! We're happy to have you. Congratulations. Me and you are in a similar situation. Hope this is a sticky one for both of us!

Thank you! Very sorry to hear you experienced the same situation but very glad that you've gotten your rainbow BFP! FX these are the stickiest of beans!


----------



## Haylee.

Welcome and congrats to all the new June ladies! Our group is growing nicely :thumbup:

I didn't get any blood work with my son last time, so I think it will be the same this time. I'll be booking my first appointment for around 8 weeks. I'm in a different state this time around so it will be interesting to see how differently they do things.

Feeling great this morning! My stomach feels like I've done a lot of sit ups, I suppose that's a good thing? 

I bought an ergo baby last night!!! :blush:

I got the bundle of joy so it came with the newborn insert. Exciting! Will be here next week!

Xx


----------



## Mangoes

Hey ladies! I just came back from a busy day. I saw the doctor to confirm the pregnancy. I was seriously thinking that it would come back negative, but man, it really hit me when the nurse announced that I was pregnant. I nearly cried! My husband is still stunned but so excited!!!


----------



## Haylee.

Aww congrats Mangoes! That's lovely news. Glad it went well. Xx


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Hello ladies 
I got my BFP yesterday :) 
I am only 4 weeks but hopefully everything is going to be all right .
We have been trying only two month . I was already pregnant last month but ended up miscarrying .
We have 18 month old boy named Michael 
My due date should be June 14
Happy and healthy pregnancy to all of us :)


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

spartysammy said:


> So how is everyone feeling this morning? I don't know about anyone else but my first bathroom trip of the morning is always terrifying, I am so worried that AF will rear her ugly head. Actually every trip to the bathroom is a bit anxiety producing. Anyone else feeling like this?
> 
> Wishing everyone a happy, healthy, and sticky 9 months!
> 
> Baby dust to all ! :dust:

I know exactly what are you saying . I have had missed miscarriage in dec 2010 at 13 weeks and chemical last month . I am trying not to think about being pregnant until I hear the heartbeat but I guess I am not trying hard enough since I am on pregnancy page :haha:
Every time I go to the bathroom ( which is too often I would say :haha: ) I have to check is everything is all right and to be honest , every time I go I expect bad news . Especially with my lower back ache and occasional abdominal cramping which I had last month before the bleeding started :shrug::cry:


----------



## Haylee.

Welcome ProudMomma and congratulations! Sorry to hear about your loss last month. Sending sticky dust your way. Xx

:dust:

I have eaten a lot today. I feel like I have a never ending appetite. Anyone else?


----------



## Izanamie

Pregnant and due with my rainbow baby June 5th :happydance:


----------



## Haylee.

Congrats Izan! :)


----------



## confuzion

Izanamie said:


> Pregnant and due with my rainbow baby June 5th :happydance:

Congrats :happydance: welcome. Pray it's a sticky one!



Haylee. said:


> Welcome ProudMomma and congratulations! Sorry to hear about your loss last month. Sending sticky dust your way. Xx
> 
> :dust:
> 
> I have eaten a lot today. I feel like I have a never ending appetite. Anyone else?

Not so much. Feeling not so great this morning. My appetite gets worse and worse. Nauseous, coughing, and boy do my nipples hurt!



ProudMomma2Be said:


> Hello ladies
> I got my BFP yesterday :)
> I am only 4 weeks but hopefully everything is going to be all right .
> We have been trying only two month . I was already pregnant last month but ended up miscarrying .
> We have 18 month old boy named Michael
> My due date should be June 14
> Happy and healthy pregnancy to all of us :)

Congrats! And welcome!


----------



## confuzion

Picking my parents up from the airport today. They've been away on vacation. Not feeling so good :nope:. I hope they don't figure me out!


----------



## Mangoes

Haylee. said:


> Aww congrats Mangoes! That's lovely news. Glad it went well. Xx

It was amazing! I'm already looking into which midwife I want!

Congratulations ladies who just got their BFP!


----------



## asmcsm

Haylee. said:


> Welcome ProudMomma and congratulations! Sorry to hear about your loss last month. Sending sticky dust your way. Xx
> 
> :dust:
> 
> I have eaten a lot today. I feel like I have a never ending appetite. Anyone else?

Yes! I ate constantly yesterday. At first I was just snacking to help keep the nausea at bay but then I just couldn't get full so I ate a ton. It's been like that the last couple days


----------



## Mangoes

asmcsm said:


> Haylee. said:
> 
> 
> Welcome ProudMomma and congratulations! Sorry to hear about your loss last month. Sending sticky dust your way. Xx
> 
> :dust:
> 
> I have eaten a lot today. I feel like I have a never ending appetite. Anyone else?
> 
> Yes! I ate constantly yesterday. At first I was just snacking to help keep the nausea at bay but then I just couldn't get full so I ate a ton. It's been like that the last couple daysClick to expand...

You too? I'm normally a pretty okay eater, but now I seem to get full really fast. I couldn't even finish my bowl of cereal and made my husband eat it. I even got bloated from it!


----------



## asmcsm

Mangoes said:


> You too? I'm normally a pretty okay eater, but now I seem to get full really fast. I couldn't even finish my bowl of cereal and made my husband eat it. I even got bloated from it!

I'm sure once the morning sickness picks up I won't be able to eat so much but for now it seems that my appetite has increased. Probably a good thing considering my family's history of morning sickness. Eat while I can!


----------



## Rozzer

I'm exhausted today. We have such a busy day and the thought of getting out of bed makes me want to cry :(


----------



## jenniferannex

Hiy Girls!!

Hope your all well!

Confuzion i hope you feel better soon :flower:

Nice to hear lots of new :bfp:!! congratulations ladies!!!! :D


----------



## Haylee.

Morning everyone! It's Sunday morning here and I am soo tired. We all didn't get out of bed until 8.30am :dance: it's a long weekend here so OH is off tomorrow as well! 

Still no MS. I feel like a ticking time bomb just waiting to go off! I keep telling myself I'm not going to get sick this time :haha: mind over matter? If only :rofl:

Hope you feel better soon confuzion :hugs:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Haylee. said:


> Morning everyone! It's Sunday morning here and I am soo tired. We all didn't get out of bed until 8.30am :dance: it's a long weekend here so OH is off tomorrow as well!
> 
> Still no MS. I feel like a ticking time bomb just waiting to go off! I keep telling myself I'm not going to get sick this time :haha: mind over matter? If only :rofl:
> 
> Hope you feel better soon confuzion :hugs:

Hello , it's 7 pm where I live :haha:
I don't have any symptoms at all . I have had few during the days of conception but it's all gone . I am 5 weeks now . 
I have 18 month old son and I did not have mS with him. I heard you get MS with a girl and nothing with a boy :baby:
Where are you from? :flower:


----------



## SaraEmily

I am SO tired! I don't remember feeling this tired when I was pregnant with my DD, but then again I didn't have an 11 month old to chase around. I have a feeling this pregnancy is going to completely kick my butt.


----------



## rainbowsun

Can I join this group? I've been TTC for a while, with one miscarriage last September, and a lot of medical intervention, but it looks like I'll be due June 11th. 

Even though my two betas came back (very) positive, I am still terrified out of my mind. My ultrasound appointment is this coming Friday, and it seems like a lifetime away. It doesn't help that I'm not experiencing any symptoms. As crazy as it, throwing up would be very comforting right now. I have to keep reminding myself that I'm only 4 weeks 3 days pregnant, but still. How do I keep calm and not go crazy?


----------



## SaraEmily

rainbowsun said:


> Can I join this group? I've been TTC for a while, with one miscarriage last September, and a lot of medical intervention, but it looks like I'll be due June 11th.
> 
> Even though my two betas came back (very) positive, I am still terrified out of my mind. My ultrasound appointment is this coming Friday, and it seems like a lifetime away. It doesn't help that I'm not experiencing any symptoms. As crazy as it, throwing up would be very comforting right now. I have to keep reminding myself that I'm only 4 weeks 3 days pregnant, but still. How do I keep calm and not go crazy?

Congrats! :) I know what you mean about the symptoms. I'm super tired this time but that's my only symptom. With my last I had severe symptoms from early on so this is different for me. I find the best thing is to stay busy and try not to think about the pregnancy all day, because it makes the time drag. But it's easier said than done. Hope you have a happy & healthy 9 months!


----------



## confuzion

rainbowsun said:


> Can I join this group? I've been TTC for a while, with one miscarriage last September, and a lot of medical intervention, but it looks like I'll be due June 11th.
> 
> Even though my two betas came back (very) positive, I am still terrified out of my mind. My ultrasound appointment is this coming Friday, and it seems like a lifetime away. It doesn't help that I'm not experiencing any symptoms. As crazy as it, throwing up would be very comforting right now. I have to keep reminding myself that I'm only 4 weeks 3 days pregnant, but still. How do I keep calm and not go crazy?

Congrats and welcome! I know exactly how you're feeling! I hope that U/S brings you some peace of mind.


----------



## confuzion

Thank you for the well-wishes ladies. This was the longest day EVER. My parents didn't guess. I guess they were too tired from their flight to notice :haha:

BUT my husband told him mom today :nope: 

I know that she won't tell anyone but but... I just wish no one knew yet :cry:

It's still very early in my pregnancy and I feel like it makes it more real when others know, and if I miscarry it'll hurt more somehow. Maybe I'm just being emotional and irrational.

I am EXHAUSTED. It's so nice having you ladies to vent to!


----------



## Haylee.

ProudMomma2Be said:


> Haylee. said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone! It's Sunday morning here and I am soo tired. We all didn't get out of bed until 8.30am :dance: it's a long weekend here so OH is off tomorrow as well!
> 
> Still no MS. I feel like a ticking time bomb just waiting to go off! I keep telling myself I'm not going to get sick this time :haha: mind over matter? If only :rofl:
> 
> Hope you feel better soon confuzion :hugs:
> 
> Hello , it's 7 pm where I live :haha:
> I don't have any symptoms at all . I have had few during the days of conception but it's all gone . I am 5 weeks now .
> I have 18 month old son and I did not have mS with him. I heard you get MS with a girl and nothing with a boy :baby:
> Where are you from? :flower:Click to expand...

I'm from the east coast of Australia :) last night day light sailings started and it didn't even click until my OH said our phones are saying different times! No wonder I was shocked we got out of bed at 8.30am haha, normally it would have only been 7.30am. My phone must of changed itself! :dohh: re MS I was convinced my son was a girl with a lot of hair because of how sick I was and how much heart burn I had but I had a boy who came out basically bald :haha: complete opposite of the old wives tales! :) maybe if I don't get sick this time it means girl? :haha:



SaraEmily said:


> I am SO tired! I don't remember feeling this tired when I was pregnant with my DD, but then again I didn't have an 11 month old to chase around. I have a feeling this pregnancy is going to completely kick my butt.

I have that feeling too.... I really hope this lack of energy is only for first tri :pray:



rainbowsun said:


> Can I join this group? I've been TTC for a while, with one miscarriage last September, and a lot of medical intervention, but it looks like I'll be due June 11th.
> 
> Even though my two betas came back (very) positive, I am still terrified out of my mind. My ultrasound appointment is this coming Friday, and it seems like a lifetime away. It doesn't help that I'm not experiencing any symptoms. As crazy as it, throwing up would be very comforting right now. I have to keep reminding myself that I'm only 4 weeks 3 days pregnant, but still. How do I keep calm and not go crazy?

Hello and welcome rainbow! Sorry to hear about your loss : hugs: huge congrats on your bfp! I use baby and bump to try and pass the time. It keeps me sane when I have nothing to do because that's when I think too much! Good luck!



confuzion said:


> Thank you for the well-wishes ladies. This was the longest day EVER. My parents didn't guess. I guess they were too tired from their flight to notice :haha:
> 
> BUT my husband told him mom today :nope:
> 
> I know that she won't tell anyone but but... I just wish no one knew yet :cry:
> 
> It's still very early in my pregnancy and I feel like it makes it more real when others know, and if I miscarry it'll hurt more somehow. Maybe I'm just being emotional and irrational.
> 
> I am EXHAUSTED. It's so nice having you ladies to vent to!

Aww that wasn't very nice of your hubby to tell his mum! I had to tell my mum for a certain reason so I let OH tell mil and she told _her_ mum, my OHs nan! Who came over and was all congratulation... I was fuming! I didn't want anyone else to know other than our mums. I didn't even want to tell our mums but I needed mums support and couldn't let oh not tell his mum. Mil has blown my trust now! 
Oh sorry for the rant! I'm feeling the same way just worried if something happens it'll just be yet another person we'd have to tell :(


----------



## Rozzer

Hi confuzion,

I must have tested waaayyyy early because according to my dates, due date is actually 16 June. Got my bfp on 2 October at 9dpo :)

Can you pleas change me on the first page? Thanks!


----------



## trinity_enigm

Hi can I join? I feel like I don't quite belong here yet though- AF is only one day late but I've been getting positive tests for the last 6 days although didn't really believe them until AF was actually late! We're only on our 2nd month of trying so don't quite feel we deserve it compared to so many other ladies on here and feel like it could be taken away at any time.

I think our due date is 14th June. I don't have a lot of symptoms-some cramps and a bit of nausea. I've been feeling tired but I think its mainly because I'm not sleeping properly and keep waking up in the night although last week I am blaming my lack of sleep on waking up needing a wee in the night but not letting myself go because it would mess with my FMU :haha:

I look forward to getting to know you all and I will probably ask a lot of questions because this is #1 so I have no experience! In fact one I wanted to ask to any UK ladies how long did you wait to make an appointment with your GP?


----------



## CaliDreaming

confuzion said:


> Thank you for the well-wishes ladies. This was the longest day EVER. My parents didn't guess. I guess they were too tired from their flight to notice :haha:
> 
> BUT my husband told him mom today :nope:
> 
> I know that she won't tell anyone but but... I just wish no one knew yet :cry:
> 
> It's still very early in my pregnancy and I feel like it makes it more real when others know, and if I miscarry it'll hurt more somehow. Maybe I'm just being emotional and irrational.
> 
> I am EXHAUSTED. It's so nice having you ladies to vent to!

Ugh on your dh telling his mom. My hubby has been dying to spill the beans too. He hasn't told anyone yet, but he likes to hint around at it. Like yesterday he was talking to his daughter and asking them what they thought of Nathaniel as a name for a boy. I was like knock it off!

I guess since men aren't as connected to the baby they don't worry about something going wrong as much as we do.


----------



## Hazybaby84

Hi everyone. Congratulations to all the new bfp's! Hope everyone is ok? As for me I will re-post here what I posted earlier today if that's ok, it's to long to re-write. 

That's it, I am now so fed up. 6 weeks today and I should be happy as I find out about 5 days ago that my little bean is in the right place and my ovaries and tubes seem clear after a previous ectopic but I can't enjoy anything! I feel so rough and I can't eat or function properly!

Since the day I ovulated I have had indigestion, acid reflux and little bit of heartburn. Thats 4 weeks non-stop. I have now been constipated on and off for over a week, nearly two which I'm having to take lactulose to help with and that's without the extreme fatigue and nausea that's waking me up from 5am. 

Has anybody else had all this, this bad and starting this early? Someone please tell me this will get better! I can honestly say if I had this with my dd, I would probabily have thought better of trying for number 2. I know that sounds bad and I know I was spoilt by having symptomless pregnancies previously but I hate feeling so bad constantly, I'm so tired and its causing so many arguments. ;(


----------



## Lilpreciouse

could i join please im due 7th june :)


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

confuzion said:


> Thank you for the well-wishes ladies. This was the longest day EVER. My parents didn't guess. I guess they were too tired from their flight to notice :haha:
> 
> BUT my husband told him mom today :nope:
> 
> I know that she won't tell anyone but but... I just wish no one knew yet :cry:
> 
> It's still very early in my pregnancy and I feel like it makes it more real when others know, and if I miscarry it'll hurt more somehow. Maybe I'm just being emotional and irrational.
> 
> I am EXHAUSTED. It's so nice having you ladies to vent to!

I know how you feel . :winkwink: with our first baby my OH was the one telling everyone even though I told him not to . And the worst part is I was never there and suddenly people were running and yelling at me ... CONGRATULATIONS...:dohh: . The only people I told were my parents . And also it's not just their baby so they should respect the decision .
I didn't want any one know about our pregnancy because if something would happened ( I had 1 MMC and one chemical ) everybody would keep asking how am I feeling , when we gonna try again etc . That would just remind me what have happened . That's probably what your fear is . Did you tell your husband your are really not happy with his decision ? :winkwink:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

confuzion said:


> Thank you for the well-wishes ladies. This was the longest day EVER. My parents didn't guess. I guess they were too tired from their flight to notice :haha:
> 
> BUT my husband told him mom today :nope:
> 
> I know that she won't tell anyone but but... I just wish no one knew yet :cry:
> 
> It's still very early in my pregnancy and I feel like it makes it more real when others know, and if I miscarry it'll hurt more somehow. Maybe I'm just being emotional and irrational.
> 
> I am EXHAUSTED. It's so nice having you ladies to vent to!




trinity_enigm said:


> Hi can I join? I feel like I don't quite belong here yet though- AF is only one day late but I've been getting positive tests for the last 6 days although didn't really believe them until AF was actually late! We're only on our 2nd month of trying so don't quite feel we deserve it compared to so many other ladies on here and feel like it could be taken away at any time.
> 
> I think our due date is 14th June. I don't have a lot of symptoms-some cramps and a bit of nausea. I've been feeling tired but I think its mainly because I'm not sleeping properly and keep waking up in the night although last week I am blaming my lack of sleep on waking up needing a wee in the night but not letting myself go because it would mess with my FMU :haha:
> 
> I look forward to getting to know you all and I will probably ask a lot of questions because this is #1 so I have no experience! In fact one I wanted to ask to any UK ladies how long did you wait to make an appointment with your GP?

My due date should also be June 14 th :flower::winkwink:
I am suppose to miss my period tomorrow ( my cycle is 30 days ) so I am still kinda nervous because last my I ended up with chemical pregnancy ( started to bleed one day before period day ) so I hope this one will stick :happydance:

I am from US and here you go for your medical history app at 8 weeks and for a first doc app at 12 weeks . Or at least with my doctor :shrug:
Good luck :baby:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Congrats to all new BFPs ;)


----------



## spartysammy

Good Sunday morning ladies. How is everyone feeling? I am feeling a bit nervous as my symptoms are not as pronounced as they were a few days ago. But I still have a very mild base line nausea, cramps throughout the day, hip pain, and frequent urination. I don't think anything will stop me from worrying until I at least see the midwife on 10-18 but more than that I am desperate for an US. Anyone else feel the same way?


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

spartysammy said:


> Good Sunday morning ladies. How is everyone feeling? I am feeling a bit nervous as my symptoms are not as pronounced as they were a few days ago. But I still have a very mild base line nausea, cramps throughout the day, hip pain, and frequent urination. I don't think anything will stop me from worrying until I at least see the midwife on 10-18 but more than that I am desperate for an US. Anyone else feel the same way?

Oh yes :haha:
I had some symptoms during the time of conception - headaches, backache, nausea , weird taste/ smell thing , boobs hurt . But now it's all gone except my boobs hurt here and there :shrug: and I am crazy horny :haha: ( sorry ) . I have had MMC in 2010 and chemical last month so I can't wait to go to doctors and hear the Babies heartbeat :happydance:
And I didn't even missed my period yet :haha: it suppose to happen tomorrow :blush:


----------



## confuzion

Welcome trinity_enigm and lilpreciouse!

Congrats on your pregnancy ladies!


----------



## confuzion

I think I made it seem like my husband told his mom without my permission. There was a reason that he told her and he asked beforehand and I said it was ok as I don't like disappointing him. But I hinted that I'd rather he didn't. Men don't get hints ladies. I know that to be true now lol. 

Actually feeling pretty ok this morning. My symptoms seemed to be weening. Now I'm going to start worrying (as if there was a point where I wasn't!)


----------



## confuzion

Rozzer said:


> Hi confuzion,
> 
> I must have tested waaayyyy early because according to my dates, due date is actually 16 June. Got my bfp on 2 October at 9dpo :)
> 
> Can you pleas change me on the first page? Thanks!

Sure thing :thumbup:


----------



## confuzion

So how are you all feeling today?


----------



## asmcsm

Confuzion- I flat out told DH not to tell his mom until we at least see a HB this time because I knew he wouldn't take a hint and lat time she decided to tell people without asking us

I'm freaking out over here because I have to wait until Thursday for my first apt and my dr office wouldn't do betas before I see my midwife for liability reasons :growlmad: I'm not feeling my symptoms very much which is stressing me out. I just don't know if I could handle another miscarriage :(


----------



## rainbowsun

Same. I'm slightly queasy and very tired, but other than that, nothing that screams "pregnant". I just wish there was a way of knowing from the get-go if the pregnancy will be viable. These weeks of waiting are just torturous, especially since this is when I miscarried last time around...


----------



## confuzion

asmcsm said:


> Confuzion- I flat out told DH not to tell his mom until we at least see a HB this time because I knew he wouldn't take a hint and lat time she decided to tell people without asking us
> 
> I'm freaking out over here because I have to wait until Thirsday for my first apt and my dr office wouldn't do betas before I see my midwife for liability reasons :growlmad: I'm not feeling my symptoms very much which is stressing me out. I just don't know if I could handle another miscarriage :(

We are totally in sync Ashlee. I also am waiting until Thursday for my first appointment. Also freaking out. I keep thinking how I would feel if I miscarried again and I can't even get myself to imagine it. I can't wait to get some reassurance.


----------



## jenniferannex

Hi all! 

Hope we are all good today!
It's horrible feeling nervous about your first appointment. But FX we all have healthy sticky beans :D


----------



## confuzion

jenniferannex said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Hope we are all good today!
> It's horrible feeling nervous about your first appointment. But FX we all have healthy sticky beans :D

Thank you jennifer :) How are you doing today?


----------



## jenniferannex

confuzion said:


> jenniferannex said:
> 
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> Hope we are all good today!
> It's horrible feeling nervous about your first appointment. But FX we all have healthy sticky beans :D
> 
> Thank you jennifer :) How are you doing today?Click to expand...

I feel surprisingly good! I've been so moody the last few days but today I feel in quite a happy mood! Bet DH is grateful for that :haha:

How are you? X


----------



## confuzion

jenniferannex said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenniferannex said:
> 
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> Hope we are all good today!
> It's horrible feeling nervous about your first appointment. But FX we all have healthy sticky beans :D
> 
> Thank you jennifer :) How are you doing today?Click to expand...
> 
> I feel surprisingly good! I've been so moody the last few days but today I feel in quite a happy mood! Bet DH is grateful for that :haha:
> 
> How are you? XClick to expand...

I'm ok. Trying to get out of my own head. I'm so paranoid. And I feel a bit cranky. My husband is still sleeping (it's almost 1 pm here!) and I feel like going upstairs and pouring water over his head :haha:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

I am feeling all right . Waiting for the AF NOT to show up ...
Also having some cramping here and there today which always makes me feel scared and uncomfortable :( 
No symptoms back yet also .
Don't know how am I suppose to feel about this pregnancy . I am too afraid to feel happy and excited . I am kinda taking it day by day and trying to ,, ignore ,, the fact that I am pregnant ...


----------



## asmcsm

confuzion said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Confuzion- I flat out told DH not to tell his mom until we at least see a HB this time because I knew he wouldn't take a hint and lat time she decided to tell people without asking us
> 
> I'm freaking out over here because I have to wait until Thirsday for my first apt and my dr office wouldn't do betas before I see my midwife for liability reasons :growlmad: I'm not feeling my symptoms very much which is stressing me out. I just don't know if I could handle another miscarriage :(
> 
> We are totally in sync Ashlee. I also am waiting until Thursday for my first appointment. Also freaking out. I keep thinking how I would feel if I miscarried again and I can't even get myself to imagine it. I can't wait to get some reassurance.Click to expand...

We totally are! I'm a little bummed because I know that by Thursday I will still be too early to see a heartbeat, maybe even too early to see a yolk sac which will be hard because I had a blighted ovum before and it will remind me of that but as long as my hcg levels are good and the sac is measuring accordingly then I can stop stressing so much. Though I think ill still have trouble relaxing until I see a HB


----------



## Numero1

Hi Everyone!!

I've had a few nauseous moments, but have managed to keep it down. Smells seem to trigger it. I'm also very tired all the time. I can't seem to get enough sleep. Good thing DH doesn't mind me taking extra naps. 

What's bugging me most is the weight gain, nearly 6 lbs. It's way too early at 5 weeks + 5 days for the scale to be going up so fast. Water weight maybe? I've haven't been eating a lot more than usual. I have been craving a lot of fruit, so I munch on that during the day. I don't know, but it's driving me crazy.


----------



## Rozzer

I've contacted a midwife and they haven't even got back to me. Grr!!

I have time off end of this week and was hoping to see them. Will try again today.

I fainted last night and have been feeling very nauseous. Dh thinks I'm crazy but for some reason I have it in my head we're having twins... :)


----------



## Mangoes

Rozzer said:


> I've contacted a midwife and they haven't even got back to me. Grr!!
> 
> I have time off end of this week and was hoping to see them. Will try again today.
> 
> I fainted last night and have been feeling very nauseous. Dh thinks I'm crazy but for some reason I have it in my head we're having twins... :)

Oh dear! I hope they contact you soon! I still have to apply for medical assistance before I can see a midwife, which isn't so bad and it fairly routine where I live. I hope you feel better dear, if it turns out you're having twins I'll be shocked lol. Rest up! :hugs:

My "symptoms" have worn off for the most part. I've felt perfectly fine since Saturday. All I have are the occasional backache, hip ache and dull cramping. My bb's get sore and maybe some queasiness, but nothing much really. It made me a bit worried though.

I told all of my super close friends and family and even my biological dad (we have a weird relationship). He and his wife were thrilled!


----------



## heather1212

Hi everyone,
Had a rough night with my LO last night, he woke at 2:30am and had trouble getting him back to sleep! Luckily my parents have had him for a few hours today allowing me to have a nice afternoon nap!
If still getting the odd cramping here and there. My nipples really hurt, I'm still breast feeding my LO morning and night and its so painful! Also, can anyone tell me if being pregnant affects breast milk or anything because I'm sure my LO has been feeding more since I'm pregnant!
Has anyone cracked out the maternity trousers yet?? I have! I'm so uncomfortable in my normal jeans, my belly is growing already! Last time I wasn't in maternity trousers until I was 13 weeks!
Hope you ladies are all doing well!


----------



## confuzion

Was trying to get my mind off being pregnant, so I made a new banner for our group :haha:

heather- not sure about pregnancy affecting milk but that sounds rough :hugs:


----------



## Jess812

Like the new image confuzion! :D


----------



## rainbowsun

Confuzion, the new banner is beautiful!

Am I crazy that I keep wanting to POAS, just to see the two lines? With my miscarriage, one of the ways I knew I was in trouble was that only one line showed up after a BFP...


----------



## confuzion

Thank you ladies.

Rainbowsun - Definitely not crazy! But keep in mind that as you get further along, tests will start to get lighter because there's too much hcg in your urine. It's called the hook effect. So if you do keep testing don't freak out just because your line is fainter! So many other factors go into it too - urine concentration etc. I say try to resist the urge!


----------



## Haylee.

Morning all!

Congrats and welcome to all the new sunflowers :hi:

Like the new banner confuzion! I'll add it to my siggy.

Because of time zones I miss out on all the chit chat because I'm asleep :dohh: 
Hope everyone is feeling okay.


----------



## Jess812

Rainbowsun - not at all, Ive still some cheap tests and actually did another the other day just to see the 2 beautiful pink lines! :D

Haylee - Im feeling pretty good thanks, Hope you are?
Im lucky and only got sore boobs atm. Backache gone, no sickness, slight fatigue but was before pregnancy too lol


----------



## confuzion

Haylee. said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Congrats and welcome to all the new sunflowers :hi:
> 
> Like the new banner confuzion! I'll add it to my siggy.
> 
> Because of time zones I miss out on all the chit chat because I'm asleep :dohh:
> Hope everyone is feeling okay.

Aw sorry Haylee :hugs2: We don't mean to chitchat without you :haha:

Feeling good. How are you today?


----------



## rainbowsun

Thanks, guys. I need people like you to tell me I'm not (totally) crazy, because aside from my husband, no one knows, and I am literally jumping out of my skin...


----------



## Jess812

I too havent told many.. Only hubby and you guys! Oh and best friend as shes found out shes expecting too! Were EDD are within a week of each other hehe


----------



## Haylee.

:haha: thanks Hun :) It's okay, It'll work well when I'm up at all hours with a new born :haha: 
I'm well thank you ladies, still no MS yet! Just a whinging 10 month old keeping me on my toes this morning :haha: xx get ready first time mummas! They grow up soo quick


----------



## Haylee.

How exciting Jess! I'd love to be pregnant the same time as a good friend! And have babies together!


----------



## confuzion

I'm really excited to be a first time mom! I wish I could fast forward and be holding my baby :cloud9:


----------



## Jess812

Haylee. said:


> :haha: thanks Hun :) It's okay, It'll work well when I'm up at all hours with a new born :haha:
> I'm well thank you ladies, still no MS yet! Just a whinging 10 month old keeping me on my toes this morning :haha: xx get ready first time mummas! They grow up soo quick




Haylee. said:


> How exciting Jess! I'd love to be pregnant the same time as a good friend! And have babies together!

Know what you mean, my son is just over 2yr 4months! Where does the time go?? :shrug:

Thanks, Its so crazy as first time round she were 10weeks behind me with her daughter, This time i told her the day i got her to test as i just knew she was even had over 11 bfn, and she got her bfp! so even more brilliant for 2nd time round lol x


----------



## rainbowsun

I wish I knew someone IRL who was due around the same time as me. Most of my friends have just had their first, so idk if anyone will be joining me, but it's obviously way too early to know...


----------



## Haylee.

I have a friend who is about to pop with her first but she just moved away! Jess that's even crazier it's happened twice now! Love it :) 

I'm so glad to have you bnb ladies! It makes it so much easier in the newborn days knowing your not the only one getting no sleep :haha:

I was looking at pics of my little man as a newborn last night and it got me so excited to do it all again!!! :cloud9:

ETA: ugh auto correct! I just edited all the errors lol!


----------



## Gemini85

Due the 19th! Bfp at 10dpo. 
I already have a baby who was born 31-5-12
Hence the signature. I was originally due in June!


----------



## luminescent

Hi ladies! I missed like 6 pages so I just had to catch up on all that lol. Apparently I don't check here often enough.
Congrats to the new BFPs :)
And I love the new banner! Will grab it when I'm off my phone!

So I didn't tell you all this before, but my OH didn't know about the pregnancy until today. We are young (well, I am. he is 25), it was unplanned, etc. He was away for a bit and I finally got to see him today again and told him. It went well, he's surprisingly calm and just worried about me but taking it in stride!
Have any of you ladies gone through this? I still have that slight "oops-big mistake" feeling like a teenager would have, I imagine. Not sure how my mom and friends will react.
I'm completely thrilled and hope nothing goes wrong and I end up with a healthy baby, but there's also so much to worry about. I'm glad to be on here though, there's so much of you who will have wonderful advice :)
Sorry- this looks like a novel on my phone!


----------



## confuzion

Gemini85 said:


> Due the 19th! Bfp at 10dpo.
> I already have a baby who was born 31-5-12
> Hence the signature. I was originally due in June!

Welcome Gemini! And a big congrats to you!


----------



## confuzion

luminescent said:


> Hi ladies! I missed like 6 pages so I just had to catch up on all that lol. Apparently I don't check here often enough.
> Congrats to the new BFPs :)
> And I love the new banner! Will grab it when I'm off my phone!
> 
> So I didn't tell you all this before, but my OH didn't know about the pregnancy until today. We are young (well, I am. he is 25), it was unplanned, etc. He was away for a bit and I finally got to see him today again and told him. It went well, he's surprisingly calm and just worried about me but taking it in stride!
> Have any of you ladies gone through this? I still have that slight "oops-big mistake" feeling like a teenager would have, I imagine. Not sure how my mom and friends will react.
> I'm completely thrilled and hope nothing goes wrong and I end up with a healthy baby, but there's also so much to worry about. I'm glad to be on here though, there's so much of you who will have wonderful advice :)
> Sorry- this looks like a novel on my phone!

Glad it seems to be working out with you significant other! 
Last thing you need is stress. This will hopefully bring the two of you closer together!


----------



## Haylee.

Hi Gemini and congrats! 

Hi Andrea! Glad your OH took the news well! I bet you feel a lot better now you've told him :)

I'm sure your parents will be excited Hun! It's a new addition to the family! Even if you don't get a great reaction at first I can tell you once they actually realise it's happening and your having a baby they will be uber excited. It's going to be their grand baby :) will it be the first grand baby for them?
Xx


----------



## Gemini85

Thanks guys!
Oh and luminescent, I think most feel like that regardless of age!
I'm 28, this will be my second but I'm terrified of telling my mum!
Hahaha! X


----------



## luminescent

Haylee. said:


> Hi Gemini and congrats!
> 
> Hi Andrea! Glad your OH took the news well! I bet you feel a lot better now you've told him :)
> 
> I'm sure your parents will be excited Hun! It's a new addition to the family! Even if you don't get a great reaction at first I can tell you once they actually realise it's happening and your having a baby they will be uber excited. It's going to be their grand baby :) will it be the first grand baby for them?
> Xx

Yes it will be. My dad isn't living anymore so it's just my mom and she loooves kids- was a preschool teacher for years and always mentions how excited she is for grand kids- but definitely not expecting one yet. I know things will be alright eventually though.

Gemini- good to know! Haha! Babies are definitely a big change in our lives. I think I'm most worried about the financial aspects. Im sure we'll figure all that out though. We've got time.


----------



## jenniferannex

Morning all!! :wave:

Love the new banner Confuzion, may have to change mine! 

I also have an urge to POAS but I'm having will power not to! It will only make me more anxious and I'm feeling ok at the minute! Try to resist the urge! 

That's sucks about time difference haylee, you'll have to become nocturnal :haha:


----------



## jenniferannex

Congratulations Gemini :happydance:


----------



## 1eighty

grats to the new mommies!

i'm deliberately not doing the fruit ticker this time, i got OBSESSED with the change-over to each week's new fruit and was so disappointed near the end when it didn't change weekly!

so far i have the nausea that i know will evolve to full-blown MS within a week or two, spidey senses nose and phantom smells.

anyone else symptom spotting?


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Good morning . 
So today is the day my AF was originally suppose to show up . I did another test today And there were two very dark pink lines :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
Dark is good right ? Because I remember when I had my MMC I did my first test when I was week late and the second line was barely noticeable :shrug:
So more pink means more hcg right ? :thumbup:
I feel much better now . I also feel just little bit nausea this morning which sucks but makes me feel better :haha: if it makes sense :haha:
I am also very very very emotional . And I mean very :haha:
I cried yesterday several times and couldn't stop , tears were just pouring out of my eyes and when my oh asked me what's going on I just had no answer :haha:
And that also happened this morning . I woke up and started to cry :cry:
I will take is as may be I am expecting a girl and that's why so many emotions :shrug: that would be nice :happydance:

And how are you all feeling ?
Do you also feel like you need to use the bathroom every 15 minutes ? I think I did not have it the first pregnancy at all :dohh:
Also even though I am drinking plenty of fluids my throat feels kinda dry all the time , well may be not all the time but often :shrug:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

1eighty said:


> grats to the new mommies!
> 
> i'm deliberately not doing the fruit ticker this time, i got OBSESSED with the change-over to each week's new fruit and was so disappointed near the end when it didn't change weekly!
> 
> so far i have the nausea that i know will evolve to full-blown MS within a week or two, spidey senses nose and phantom smells.
> 
> anyone else symptom spotting?

I have none of them because I could never figure out how to do them :haha:
I don't have any spotting but I have read a lot about it . If you don't have a lot of pain with it you should be fine . When you going to the doctors ?


----------



## luminescent

I love the fruit tickers- But yes, that might be frustrating farther along as right now I'm exciting to see it change each week haha. Appleseed now!

1eighty- yes, I over-think everything my body is doing and wonder if it's a symptom. Gas? Maybe pregnancy related! ..Or maybe because I had tacos last night. And so on haha. But I have been getting LOTS of twinges/pulling feelings low down- sometimes on the right, sometimes on the left. Must be bean settling in, I hope.
And proudmomma- I'm also peeing every 15 mins. Or it feels like it at least. I can't get through the night anymore without getting up once! Grr


----------



## luminescent

Ooh, I also felt a bit nauseous upon getting out of bed this morning. Felt like I should have something in my stomach, so had a bit of water, toast, and my prenatal and it seemed to go away. Wonder if it's the beginning of ms. Not excited for that symptom one bit!


----------



## 1eighty

ah, i meant keeping an eye out for pregnancy symptoms, rather than spotting :)

another thing i've noticed is a complete inability to spell. i type, and review my post with horror as all these red wriggly lines fill the screen. WTF fingers, just WTF!



ProudMomma2Be said:


> 1eighty said:
> 
> 
> grats to the new mommies!
> 
> i'm deliberately not doing the fruit ticker this time, i got OBSESSED with the change-over to each week's new fruit and was so disappointed near the end when it didn't change weekly!
> 
> so far i have the nausea that i know will evolve to full-blown MS within a week or two, spidey senses nose and phantom smells.
> 
> anyone else symptom spotting?
> 
> I have none of them because I could never figure out how to do them :haha:
> I don't have any spotting but I have read a lot about it . If you don't have a lot of pain with it you should be fine . When you going to the doctors ?Click to expand...


----------



## shaslove

Good morning all!

I am nauseated today. And tired. Busy weekend!


----------



## sllydrkfsh

Jess812 said:


> I too havent told many.. Only hubby and you guys! Oh and best friend as shes found out shes expecting too! Were EDD are within a week of each other hehe

That's awesome! My sister-in-law and I had our sons 12 days apart and they are the best of friends already. Constantly giving each other hugs and kisses ...but they are boys so they still push and shove each other lol :haha:


----------



## confuzion

Hi ladies! Seems I missed a lot of chatter! I, like many of you, have been experiencing the same symptoms. No vomiting but the occasional nausea, but my breasts are sore, my nipples are sore to the touch, peeing too much for comfort, and constantly tired :sleep:

Thankfully my husband has been helping out with the housework. He's doing the dishes as I type this lol. 

I'm happy to have the symptoms though as for my last pregnancy that didn't end well all I had was the fatigue.


----------



## MissyLissy

Can I join? I can hardly believe it. Got my bfp this morning at 14dpo on both a digi and a frer. I just went in for bloods too, and I'm waiting for the nurse to call me back. If all goes well, I'm looking at a June 16th due date! Yay!!!


----------



## Rozzer

MissyLissy said:


> Can I join? I can hardly believe it. Got my bfp this morning at 14dpo on both a digi and a frer. I just went in for bloods too, and I'm waiting for the nurse to call me back. If all goes well, I'm looking at a June 16th due date! Yay!!!

That's a great due date ;) 
Congratulations and welcome, h&h 9 months!


----------



## confuzion

MissyLissy said:


> Can I join? I can hardly believe it. Got my bfp this morning at 14dpo on both a digi and a frer. I just went in for bloods too, and I'm waiting for the nurse to call me back. If all goes well, I'm looking at a June 16th due date! Yay!!!

Of course you can missy! congrats again and welcome!


----------



## jenmcn1

Can I join you ladies? I'm due (around) June 9th. So I will stick with that date for now lol! Expecting baby #3, feeling very blessed, and nervous all at the same time. Hoping this is a healthy baby!


----------



## LegoHouse

EDD June 15th here... My third June baby and my 5th pregnancy due in June! I am super fertile in September lol


----------



## asmcsm

I too have been experiencing the symptoms you ladies have. Yesterday I had a bladder the size of a pea, also last night was SUPER nauseous to the point that I threw up a little in my mouth when I got up too fast eww :? and had to wear my seabands to bed otherwise I was too nauseous to fall asleep. As much as it sucks to feel like crap I'm so happy because like Confuzion said, last pregnancy all I had was fatigue and a few little uterus stretching aches. FX for a sticky this time.

Welcome MissyLissy!


----------



## confuzion

jenmcn1 said:


> Can I join you ladies? I'm due (around) June 9th. So I will stick with that date for now lol! Expecting baby #3, feeling very blessed, and nervous all at the same time. Hoping this is a healthy baby!

My due date (for now) is also the 9th! Welcome and congrats jen!


----------



## jenmcn1

LegoHouse said:


> EDD June 15th here... My third June baby and my 5th pregnancy due in June! I am super fertile in September lol

oh my goodness...I'm having my 3rd June baby too!!! Must be something about September for us?!! lol Congrats!


----------



## confuzion

LegoHouse said:


> EDD June 15th here... My third June baby and my 5th pregnancy due in June! I am super fertile in September lol

Welcome. Congrats on your 5th June due date :haha:


----------



## LegoHouse

jenmcn1 said:


> LegoHouse said:
> 
> 
> EDD June 15th here... My third June baby and my 5th pregnancy due in June! I am super fertile in September lol
> 
> oh my goodness...I'm having my 3rd June baby too!!! Must be something about September for us?!! lol Congrats!Click to expand...

Haha! That's so strange!! It's good them being 6 months between Christmas lol


----------



## LegoHouse

Congrats to you guys too!


----------



## Jess812

sllydrkfsh said:


> Jess812 said:
> 
> 
> I too havent told many.. Only hubby and you guys! Oh and best friend as shes found out shes expecting too! Were EDD are within a week of each other hehe
> 
> That's awesome! My sister-in-law and I had our sons 12 days apart and they are the best of friends already. Constantly giving each other hugs and kisses ...but they are boys so they still push and shove each other lol :haha:Click to expand...

Well with my son, me and my sister found out on the same day we were pregnant. Then figured from scan we were 2 weeks apart! She went 14 days over, had a girl. I woke that morning in labour! Had a boy 2 days later.. theres only 5oz betwee them, also 1 hour on times! 7:29pm & 8:29pm!! So crazy how close everything was. 



MissyLissy said:


> Can I join? I can hardly believe it. Got my bfp this morning at 14dpo on both a digi and a frer. I just went in for bloods too, and I'm waiting for the nurse to call me back. If all goes well, I'm looking at a June 16th due date! Yay!!!




jenmcn1 said:


> Can I join you ladies? I'm due (around) June 9th. So I will stick with that date for now lol! Expecting baby #3, feeling very blessed, and nervous all at the same time. Hoping this is a healthy baby!




LegoHouse said:


> EDD June 15th here... My third June baby and my 5th pregnancy due in June! I am super fertile in September lol




jenmcn1 said:


> LegoHouse said:
> 
> 
> EDD June 15th here... My third June baby and my 5th pregnancy due in June! I am super fertile in September lol
> 
> oh my goodness...I'm having my 3rd June baby too!!! Must be something about September for us?!! lol Congrats!Click to expand...




LegoHouse said:


> Congrats to you guys too!

H&H 9 months to the new comers :flower:

I also got pregnant in Sept with my son!! :haha:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Well it looks like I'm getting kicked out of the June club. I had my first scan today at 6 weeks 1 day and I'm measuring ahead three days. My official due date is now May 29, 2014.

I think I'll just hang around both the May and June threads. I already started to like you ladies!


----------



## LegoHouse

My first was 13 days late and my second was 9 days late.... so I'm aiming for them to actually arrive around the 22nd of June!


----------



## CaliDreaming

LegoHouse said:


> My first was 13 days late and my second was 9 days late.... so I'm aiming for them to actually arrive around the 22nd of June!

Yeah, maybe I'll actually still be a June sunflower after all. I was induced two weeks early with my first because I was having really bad contractions one right after the other but my cervix was closed tight as a drum. I'm hoping that doesn't happen this time and I can go into labor naturally.


----------



## confuzion

CaliDreaming said:


> Well it looks like I'm getting kicked out of the June club. I had my first scan today at 6 weeks 1 day and I'm measuring ahead three days. My official due date is now May 29, 2014.
> 
> I think I'll just hang around both the May and June threads. I already started to like you ladies!

Good news about your scan Cali!! Always better to measure ahead than measure behind :haha:

You're always welcome here regardless of your due date!


----------



## jenniferannex

Congratulations to all the newbies!!! :happydance:

Cali thats great about your scan :D

Hope everyones feeling okay! i felt abit sicky this afternoon but feel fine now, was in a terrible mood before though! felt awful in everything i wear! does anyone else feel like this?

I stopped slimming world a couple of weeks ago but thinking i might go back to try and maintain through my pregnancy! as with Lily i went over the top and ate constantly!


----------



## OpheliaVY

Wow this thread blew up! Lots of June babies! Congrats ladies. 

I just got the results of my bloodwork I had done on Friday (I'll NEVER get tests done on a Friday again. The weekend wait is horrible!) Anyways... 

They went from 363 on 10/2 to the 900's 10/4. I don't remember the exact #. Pregnancy brain already. But they more than doubled so I'm excited! Progesterone is still at 35. 

Now it's just a waiting game until the scan on 10/29. 3 weeks 1 day. I'll never make it!!!


----------



## jenniferannex

OpheliaVY said:


> Wow this thread blew up! Lots of June babies! Congrats ladies.
> 
> I just got the results of my bloodwork I had done on Friday (I'll NEVER get tests done on a Friday again. The weekend wait is horrible!) Anyways...
> 
> They went from 363 on 10/2 to the 900's 10/4. I don't remember the exact #. Pregnancy brain already. But they more than doubled so I'm excited! Progesterone is still at 35.
> 
> Now it's just a waiting game until the scan on 10/29. 3 weeks 1 day. I'll never make it!!!

thats great!! :happydance: bet you cant wait for your scan now!!


----------



## confuzion

OpheliaVY said:


> Wow this thread blew up! Lots of June babies! Congrats ladies.
> 
> I just got the results of my bloodwork I had done on Friday (I'll NEVER get tests done on a Friday again. The weekend wait is horrible!) Anyways...
> 
> They went from 363 on 10/2 to the 900's 10/4. I don't remember the exact #. Pregnancy brain already. But they more than doubled so I'm excited! Progesterone is still at 35.
> 
> Now it's just a waiting game until the scan on 10/29. 3 weeks 1 day. I'll never make it!!!

That's great news :happydance: I bet the scan will be perfect :)


----------



## CaliDreaming

OpheliaVY said:


> Wow this thread blew up! Lots of June babies! Congrats ladies.
> 
> I just got the results of my bloodwork I had done on Friday (I'll NEVER get tests done on a Friday again. The weekend wait is horrible!) Anyways...
> 
> They went from 363 on 10/2 to the 900's 10/4. I don't remember the exact #. Pregnancy brain already. But they more than doubled so I'm excited! Progesterone is still at 35.
> 
> Now it's just a waiting game until the scan on 10/29. 3 weeks 1 day. I'll never make it!!!

Whoa now those are nice strong numbers! Yeah, the days before the scans always seem to pass soooooooo slowly.


----------



## Haylee.

Morning ladies! Congrats to all the new sunflowers! :happydance: 

I got sick this morning! I was weirdly happy :haha: I feel great now though. Off to the hair dresser this morning, I'm going to feel like a new woman. I haven't been since June :blush: 


Jennifer - I'm struggling with what to wear already! I hope it's just because I am super bloated. I get so so frustrated! :hugs:

Ophelia - Great numbers! Sorry you had to wait the weekend tho! 

And on the topic of babies arriving, mine was 11 days early so I have a feeling I'll end up with a May baby. But I'd like to have a June baby so I don't mind going overdue this time... I'm crazy :haha:


----------



## sllydrkfsh

Wow, seems like a lot of you are already having scans. I don't get my first til Nov 20th. My first appt this month is all the paperwork =P. As for symptoms, just tired all the time and have to tinkle every 5 min lol. I hate getting woken up at 4 am just to go :haha:. No MS, didn't have any with my son either, is there anything to those wives tales that tell you if that means its a boy or girl? lol prob not huh :shrug: Waiting to tell them fam, one of hubby's sisters is getting married and don't want to bring it up til after.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

sllydrkfsh said:


> Wow, seems like a lot of you are already having scans. I don't get my first til Nov 20th. My first appt this month is all the paperwork =P. As for symptoms, just tired all the time and have to tinkle every 5 min lol. I hate getting woken up at 4 am just to go :haha:. No MS, didn't have any with my son either, is there anything to those wives tales that tell you if that means its a boy or girl? lol prob not huh :shrug: Waiting to tell them fam, one of hubby's sisters is getting married and don't want to bring it up til after.

I did some research and it says every pregnancy is different 
No matter what symptoms you have . You can have 2 pregnancies with same symptoms and have different gender babies and you can have two pregnancies with different symptoms and babies with same gender :haha:
I hope it's that way because I would love a girl and I am feeling exactly the same as with my son :haha: :shrug:


----------



## LegoHouse

My symptoms this time are completely different to both of my others... I wonder if I'm having an animal instead :rofl:


----------



## Haylee.

:rofl:


----------



## trinity_enigm

This thread moves so quickly!! Congrats to all the newbies hope to see you here for the next 9 months :happydance:

Still not having any major symptoms- a bit tired, tiny bladder but I need to pee all the time anyway and some nausea on and off (although nearly moved up to full blown ms while watching australian masterchef because they decided to show a load of people throwing up on a fish boat- thanks for that! :growlmad:).

Hope you ladies are having lovely days.


----------



## sllydrkfsh

@LegoHouse :rofl: @ProudMomma2Be me too, same exact symptoms as with son and would really love a girl this time. One of each then I'm done...maybe =)


----------



## SaraEmily

I got my first appointment scheduled! It's in 10 days. They're gonna do a dating scan.. I should be 6 weeks 6 days, but my cycles have been around 30 days lately so I'm not sure exactly when I ovulated. I'm just hoping we can see everything well so I can worry less but all these early scan horror stories have made me a bit nervous.


----------



## confuzion

SaraEmily said:


> I got my first appointment scheduled! It's in 10 days. They're gonna do a dating scan.. I should be 6 weeks 6 days, but my cycles have been around 30 days lately so I'm not sure exactly when I ovulated. I'm just hoping we can see everything well so I can worry less but all these early scan horror stories have made me a bit nervous.

I know what you mean! Scary stories on the first tri board. So I'm going to hold out for 8 weeks before I let them scan me as I just would rather not worry for nothing. I'm already worried enough I don't want to add stress!

But hopefully all goes well for you. At almost 7 weeks they should definitely see the heartbeat which should be reassuring :thumbup:


----------



## JAJuly2013

confuzion said:


> Decided to post this here for simplicity:
> 
> Tell me your due date in June and I'll add you ladies! :flower:
> 
> *June 1st* - Hazybaby84
> 
> *June 2nd* - ladyluck8181, jess812
> 
> *June 3rd* - Hotzott22, jenniferannex, Numero1
> 
> *June 4th* - Korggirl, shaslove, CaliDreaming, Haylee, heather1212
> 
> *June 5th* - Izanamie
> 
> *June 6th* - Hera, Gemma_xX, SarahEmily
> 
> *June 7th* - spartysammy, krystlbear, lilpreciouse
> 
> *June 8th* - luminescent, 1eighty
> 
> *June 9th* - Confuzion, Luximummy, jenmcn1
> 
> *June 10th* - jerseyrose, asmcsm
> 
> *June 11th* - OpheliaVY, rainbowsun
> 
> *June 12th* - sllydrkfsh
> 
> *June 13th* - Mangoes
> 
> *June 14th* - ProudMomma2Be, trinity_enigm
> 
> *June 15th* - LegoHouse
> 
> *June 16th* - Rozzer, MissyLissy
> 
> *June 19th* - Gemini85
> 
> Here's a banner I made:
> 
> https://i43.tinypic.com/e1cj6x.gif
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> [url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2016911-due-june-2014-sunflowers.html][img]https://i43.tinypic.com/e1cj6x.gif[/img][/url]
> 
> 
> And another:
> 
> https://i44.tinypic.com/2rh0gg1.gif
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> [url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2016911-due-june-2014-sunflowers.html][img]https://i44.tinypic.com/2rh0gg1.gif[/img][/url]

I'm also due June 9th - could you add me too?


----------



## confuzion

JAJuly2013 said:


> I'm also due June 9th - could you add me too?

Sure thing :thumbup:

Welcome and congrats!!


----------



## SaraEmily

Is anyone else's ticker behind? I should be 5 weeks 3 days, not 2..


----------



## Gemini85

Omg has anyone else's sinuses gone crazy? I'm streaming, I feel like my eyes and teeth are being pushed out! I don't remember this with dd?! 
And I burnt myself in oven. Forgot how accident prone I am in first tri! Mind you it was the car last time...


----------



## JerseyRose

Well I had my second blood test this morning, just waiting for the doc to ring me with my beta results shortly. My numbers were 120 last week so really hoping they're at least 1,000 this time. So nervous! Will let u ladies know! 

My boobs are mega sore and they feel huge! I also get so tired in the afternoons that I almost have to have a nap every day even if it's only half an hour, I just can't keep my eyes open!


----------



## JerseyRose

The doc just called, my beta HCG is now 4,060!! He said my progesterone is 43 which he said is great. I'm soo relieved and couldn't be happier! DH thinks it's twins cos it's so high lol.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

JerseyRose said:


> The doc just called, my beta HCG is now 4,060!! He said my progesterone is 43 which he said is great. I'm soo relieved and couldn't be happier! DH thinks it's twins cos it's so high lol.

That's great !! :happydance:
I have no idea about the numbers and stuff . But the most important thing is the doctor and you are happy with the results :thumbup:
How great it would be to have twins ? :baby::baby:
Do you have any u/s scheduled ? :winkwink:


----------



## confuzion

congrats jerseyrose!! that's fantastic news :happydance:

I hope I see a twin set of sunflowers in this group!!


----------



## asmcsm

JerseyRose said:


> The doc just called, my beta HCG is now 4,060!! He said my progesterone is 43 which he said is great. I'm soo relieved and couldn't be happier! DH thinks it's twins cos it's so high lol.

That's awesome! :happydance:So happy for you! I'm so anxious to get my betas


----------



## Haylee.

Great news Jersey!

My ergo just arrived and I'm in lovee! I put ds in it as he went straight to sleep!

Symptoms for me today: extremely bloated, increased bathroom trips and on/off nausea. Not feeling as tired today :)


----------



## confuzion

Haylee. said:


> Great news Jersey!
> 
> My ergo just arrived and I'm in lovee! I put ds in it as he went straight to sleep!
> 
> Symptoms for me today: extremely bloated, increased bathroom trips and on/off nausea. Not feeling as tired today :)

I looked into that the last time you posted about it, and it will probably be one of the first things that I buy!


----------



## Haylee.

I wish I had gotten it sooner! I've always loved the idea of baby wearing, but never really did it when ds was a newborn, so I am excited to get the new bub in there, You can breastfeed in them too :) I think it's well worth the investment and it may also save us having to buy a double stroller. Wear one, push the other :)


----------



## Rozzer

I had a blood test today, results back in 4 hours. I'm 4 weeks, 1 day and hcg is 390. Yay!
The lady totally butchered my arm, I think she punctured my vein and it makes me want to vomit every time I look at it. Bleurgh!

This would be my second June baby too, ds was born 10 June but he was due 25 August...I don't want another preemie!


----------



## Haylee.

Glad your bloods came back good Rozzer, fingers crossed for a term baby for you this time!

:dust:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

How come everyone here is getting blood tests and I never had one even with my DS ?
Only for the birth defect tests etc but never for hcg level and never so soon . 
I am so happy for all of you ! It seems like everything is going great !
The sooner my doctor is going to see me is 8 weeks for paperwork and 12 weeks for first check up .

And today I am officially late one day !!! ;)


----------



## LegoHouse

I had bloodwork last time because of my miscarriage history but it isnt routine here x


----------



## trinity_enigm

I've just my first appointment with the midwife- it's not until the 22nd so have to wait two weeks but it is when I've got a week off work so no having to give any explanations :)


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

https://lbdf.lilypie.com/Xi3dm4.png

Trying to figure out the ticker thing :D


----------



## JerseyRose

It is routine here to have HCG checked to confirm your pregnancy. I had low levels last pregnancy which resulted in miscarriage so my doc wanted to monitor my levels this time around which is why I had a second blood test today. He's happy now so he's referred me to my ob and I can now set up all my appointments until bub is 6 weeks old.

I don't want twins! I think first time around one baby will be hard enough! DH wants twins but I don't think he realises how much work it will be!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

I wouldn't wanted them myself , but they surely are cute :) . We don't have any help here . And I mean ANY so my OH is working and I am taking care of the household and baby / babies . So I would probably gone crazy if having twins ( which I am sure I don't have :) ) . 
When I had miscarriage before I had mu DS they didn't treat me any special ...
Only after we found out at 17 weeks that my baby has SUA they gave me special monthly u/s . I had more pic.of my baby before he was born that I have pic of myself my whole life :D

And how are you all feeling ladies ? With me is no change . Except I was crazy tired yesterday .
Also I decided t start healthy diet so I don't gain much weight . I started yesterday . It was ok during the day but then I went to bed with grumbling stomach :D 
I am not working this time so I am afraid I would gain too much which I don't want since I just lost 70 pounds ( 32 kg ) . Perfect timing for another pregnancy, right ? :D just lost the weight I wanted and now I can gain it back :D ( hopefully not )


----------



## Jess812

So is anyone else not feeling pregnant?!

Im 6+1 today, only got sore boobs. Not complaining though! I did had backache, tired all time but was before BFP anyway!

Still hard to believe im having another baby! :D


----------



## LegoHouse

I didn't feel pregnant with my son. I feel awful this time :(


----------



## luminescent

congrats on the great blood tests! I'm going to call and make an appointment today, I think.

I'm so sorry to be a downer and rant, but you ladies are the only ones that know about this besides OH. turns out he's not taking it as well as I thought. he actually saw my tests today and was basically like "oh shit, so this is for real?" 
typical man. he had to see it before he freaked out. 
we both work almost full time jobs but not "careers" at all. I'm still going to school. he told me there is no way he can support anyone else financially right now.
which is true- I doubt I can support a baby on my own either- but I also know we'd get help from our parents and families when we needed it. 

I was afraid to tell him how much I want this baby as it would probably scare him more. he was carefully trying to bring up other options (i.e. get rid of it) which I don't even want to consider. that scares me more than having a child. I know he's young and scared and we really don't have the money that people typically do when they are ready for a family, but I'm convinced there's some way to make this work. I don't want to do it alone, but I'm afraid he'll never come around to being excited if that was his initial reaction. :shrug:
I'm trying not to get too stressed out. I just wish this had happened at a better time for us. he's talked about kids, but in the future. he's not dumb, and knows there is a right time and a wrong time. just want it to work out right now!

I'm trying to think positive and maybe back off for a while to give him time to think. anyway, off to work, have a lovely tuesday everyone!


----------



## LegoHouse

If there's one thing I learnt from having my daughter so young it's to not take people's first reactions as how they're going to feel a week, month, year from now. People say and think things when they are anxious and scared that they wouldn't normally say or do. Things will get better and of course you will find a way to manage!


----------



## spartysammy

luminescent said:


> congrats on the great blood tests! I'm going to call and make an appointment today, I think.
> 
> I'm so sorry to be a downer and rant, but you ladies are the only ones that know about this besides OH. turns out he's not taking it as well as I thought. he actually saw my tests today and was basically like "oh shit, so this is for real?"
> typical man. he had to see it before he freaked out.
> we both work almost full time jobs but not "careers" at all. I'm still going to school. he told me there is no way he can support anyone else financially right now.
> which is true- I doubt I can support a baby on my own either- but I also know we'd get help from our parents and families when we needed it.
> 
> I was afraid to tell him how much I want this baby as it would probably scare him more. he was carefully trying to bring up other options (i.e. get rid of it) which I don't even want to consider. that scares me more than having a child. I know he's young and scared and we really don't have the money that people typically do when they are ready for a family, but I'm convinced there's some way to make this work. I don't want to do it alone, but I'm afraid he'll never come around to being excited if that was his initial reaction. :shrug:
> I'm trying not to get too stressed out. I just wish this had happened at a better time for us. he's talked about kids, but in the future. he's not dumb, and knows there is a right time and a wrong time. just want it to work out right now!
> 
> I'm trying to think positive and maybe back off for a while to give him time to think. anyway, off to work, have a lovely tuesday everyone!

Luminescent, I sorry he has been reacting that way. I would just give him sometime to come around. For men becoming a father is much different than for women because we get to carry the baby and bond almost instantly. I can understand his financial fears but I think you are right to back off for a while and give him time to digest this all. :hugs:


----------



## spartysammy

Holy boob pain, my breasts were on fire in the shower this morning and continue to be so. Let's add this to my constant nausea and we should have a very fun Tuesday!


----------



## Boothh

Hi! Can I join please! Done 3 tests and been to the docs this morning and got my booking in tomorrow! 
Abit about me! 
I'm Becki, I'm 24 (just!) and am married to my lovely DH and we have two boys Jesse aged 4 and Teddy who is almost 17 months!
We had a long struggle to get our youngest baby and I had 4 mcs so were being very cautious at the moment. I also had hyperemesis last pregnancy so my doc has already prescribed me anti sickness meds as I'm already feeling horrible!
I think I'll be due around the 8th of June, going off lmp but ill be having a c section!

Hope everyone is doing okay!

I already recognise Lego house from last pregnancy ;) x


----------



## LegoHouse

Boothh said:


> Hi! Can I join please! Done 3 tests and been to the docs this morning and got my booking in tomorrow!
> Abit about me!
> I'm Becki, I'm 24 (just!) and am married to my lovely DH and we have two boys Jesse aged 4 and Teddy who is almost 17 months!
> We had a long struggle to get our youngest baby and I had 4 mcs so were being very cautious at the moment. I also had hyperemesis last pregnancy so my doc has already prescribed me anti sickness meds as I'm already feeling horrible!
> I think I'll be due around the 8th of June, going off lmp but ill be having a c section!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing okay!
> 
> I already recognise Lego house from last pregnancy ;) x

Oooo hey you! Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## LegoHouse

I just did the second test in the pack. Definitely both :bfp: lol


----------



## Boothh

LegoHouse said:


> I just did the second test in the pack. Definitely both :bfp: lol

Congratulations to you too! How are you feeling? Am I right in thinking you were taking aspirin too last time? 
I did a pound shop dip last night, this morning and then went and got an frer! Got one left but I'm pretty sure it's blaring pink positive haha xx


----------



## LegoHouse

Mine were £2.99 for two from the chemist. Going to do a digi tomorrow I think. They're really dark so I'm sure they're right... I've been sick for a week already. Started aspirin today. Took aspirin the whole way through to 36 weeks with Oliver, but taking it until 40 weeks this time as he was followed out by a blood clot the size of his head :( x

How are you feeling???? x


----------



## Boothh

LegoHouse said:


> Mine were £2.99 for two from the chemist. Going to do a digi tomorrow I think. They're really dark so I'm sure they're right... I've been sick for a week already. Started aspirin today. Took aspirin the whole way through to 36 weeks with Oliver, but taking it until 40 weeks this time as he was followed out by a blood clot the size of his head :( x
> 
> How are you feeling???? x

Felt nauseous for a few days but just thought I was coming for. With something, only realised when Stuart said my boobs have grown and I had a massive argument with MIL at the weekend and my mum said yesterday 'are you pregnant?' Because it's not like me to kick off anymore haha! I took them to 36 weeks too and started them today! Hoping to hold out on my sickness meds as long as I can but iv been gagging all day today and no appetite. Not sure if it's in my head though! Are you on Facebook? x


----------



## LegoHouse

My breasts are super sore and Oliver is still breastfeeding. It feels like he has blades in his mouth lol. Yeah I have Facebook, message me your email for it xxx


----------



## Boothh

Ahh don't envy you! My boobs arnt that bad yet, just usual pre period tenderness! Ill pm you! X


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Jess812 said:


> So is anyone else not feeling pregnant?!
> 
> Im 6+1 today, only got sore boobs. Not complaining though! I did had backache, tired all time but was before BFP anyway!
> 
> Still hard to believe im having another baby! :D

Me me me me me ! I don't feel pregnant! My boobs are little bit sore here and there and if I don't eat for longer period of time I get Just little but nausea but that's it :shrug: I feel the same. Yeah may be except the major bloat which just makes me look fat , not pregnant :haha:


----------



## 1eighty

luminescent - we had nothing. we were living at my mother's having just moved back to the country. DH got a job 2 weeks before LO was born. we were given a pram (with infant car seat), moses basket and bedding, clothes, small selection of toys, bottles and steriliser from a friend of mine who knew we were expecting and saved everything from her babies. more clothes from another friend of mine from her nephew. my grandparents set aside money which bought him a high chair, cot, safety gates, and other bigger things that weren't necessarily "needs" but which we wanted for him. i've been scouring gumtree, freegle, freecycle, and local buy/swap/sell groups on facebook and have kitted him out with travel cot, walker, jumperoo and other things for next to nothing compared to RRP. his first proper shoes are second hand, from eBay. his clothes continue to be second hand, from a local travelling market. "new" items are almost always on sale in supermarkets, or from places like Primark. his grandad is always on the lookout for cheap things that he might need or want for birthdays, christmas etc and every time he comes around it's with clothes for his next growth spurt (found in the sales).

you can do this on a budget. you just have to be resourceful, and he just has to man up.


edit: just found a car seat for the minion - birth to 4 years, brand new, £15 (unwanted gift from MIL). it can be done on a budget!


----------



## confuzion

Luminescent : So sorry for what you're going through :hugs2:. Don't worry about financials as all will work itself out. I hope your OH comes around. For us, motherhood begins when that test turns positive. For men, a lot of the times it takes holding the baby in their arms. First reactions are not indicative. Give him time like you said. Good luck to you.

Rozzer: congrats on the blood test, I get mine this week eek! Can't wait.

Boothh: welcome and congratsss!!! :happydance:

Jess812: As this is my first pregnancy, it all feels so surreal. I feel more like I'm sick than growing a human being. Don't think it has fully sunk in yet :haha:


----------



## sllydrkfsh

Luminescent - I agree with the other ladies. Give him some time to come around and it can definitely be done on a budget. I don't think you can fully be prepared anyway, I thought we had everything mapped out with the first one and nothing went according to plan but it all worked itself out. You can do it, I'm sure everything will be fine. :hugs:


----------



## Boothh

sllydrkfsh said:


> Luminescent - I agree with the other ladies. Give him some time to come around and it can definitely be done on a budget. I don't think you can fully be prepared anyway, I thought we had everything mapped out with the first one and nothing went according to plan but it all worked itself out. You can do it, I'm sure everything will be fine. :hugs:

This!
And my Now DH had a very bad reaction to finding I was pregnant with out eldest! You just need time for everything to sink in :hugs:


----------



## 1eighty

confuzion said:


> For us, motherhood begins when that test turns positive. For men, a lot of the times it takes holding the baby in their arms.

SO TRUE. DH still can't think about minion too much as it overwhelms him, but he'll be great, just as he was with taylor. he doesn't think of minion as being there yet though, can't conceive of it (pardon the pun).

i'm sure that the FOBs with doubts just need a little time to get out of the shellshocked phase - certainly crossing extremities for that :)


----------



## Boothh

To be fair I think I'm still in the shell shock phase though iv only known 24 hours! One minute I'm really excited the next I'm like Sh!t what am I gonna do with 3 kids! Lol x


----------



## luminescent

Thank you all, that really does make me feel a bit better. I'm just feeling like the "bad guy" now for wanting to keep this pregnancy and putting us in a sticky financial situation. I guess I just expected him to be excited immediately which was silly. It's true that I already feel like a protective mom, but to him it's just lines on a pee stick that mean trouble! 

1eighty- thank you for all the info! I know it can be done, it just seems so overwhelming at this point.


----------



## LegoHouse

Boothh said:


> To be fair I think I'm still in the shell shock phase though iv only known 24 hours! One minute I'm really excited the next I'm like Sh!t what am I gonna do with 3 kids! Lol x

Omg me too! Wondering if I need a new car lol


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

luminescent said:


> Thank you all, that really does make me feel a bit better. I'm just feeling like the "bad guy" now for wanting to keep this pregnancy and putting us in a sticky financial situation. I guess I just expected him to be excited immediately which was silly. It's true that I already feel like a protective mom, but to him it's just lines on a pee stick that mean trouble!
> 
> 1eighty- thank you for all the info! I know it can be done, it just seems so overwhelming at this point.

You are definitely not the bad guy :nope:
It's like everybody says , he needs time . And especially because it was not planned and you are still in shock you need his support even more . 
Just hold on and you will see its gonna get better :flower::thumbup:


----------



## JAJuly2013

LegoHouse said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> To be fair I think I'm still in the shell shock phase though iv only known 24 hours! One minute I'm really excited the next I'm like Sh!t what am I gonna do with 3 kids! Lol x
> 
> Omg me too! Wondering if I need a new car lolClick to expand...

DH and I will need a new car now that this baby is on the way. DH has 2 kids from his 1st marriage and I have a son from a previous relationship. His kids don't live with us but they do visit us for 6-8 weeks in the summer. My car barely holds 3 kids so we will be getting a bigger vehicle by May of next year to accomdate our growing family. :winkwink:


----------



## Boothh

LegoHouse said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> To be fair I think I'm still in the shell shock phase though iv only known 24 hours! One minute I'm really excited the next I'm like Sh!t what am I gonna do with 3 kids! Lol x
> 
> Omg me too! Wondering if I need a new car lolClick to expand...

We gave up the car at the beginning of the year and iv managed fine so far! We have quite good public transport and live in a village with lots to do so I'm hoping we'll be fine! 
Are you going to double pram? X


----------



## LegoHouse

Boothh said:


> LegoHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> To be fair I think I'm still in the shell shock phase though iv only known 24 hours! One minute I'm really excited the next I'm like Sh!t what am I gonna do with 3 kids! Lol x
> 
> Omg me too! Wondering if I need a new car lolClick to expand...
> 
> We gave up the car at the beginning of the year and iv managed fine so far! We have quite good public transport and live in a village with lots to do so I'm hoping we'll be fine!
> Are you going to double pram? XClick to expand...

I didn't really use Olivers newborn buggy bit as I always had him in the baby carrier so I'm not sure, are you? X


----------



## Boothh

LegoHouse said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LegoHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> To be fair I think I'm still in the shell shock phase though iv only known 24 hours! One minute I'm really excited the next I'm like Sh!t what am I gonna do with 3 kids! Lol x
> 
> Omg me too! Wondering if I need a new car lolClick to expand...
> 
> We gave up the car at the beginning of the year and iv managed fine so far! We have quite good public transport and live in a village with lots to do so I'm hoping we'll be fine!
> Are you going to double pram? XClick to expand...
> 
> I didn't really use Olivers newborn buggy bit as I always had him in the baby carrier so I'm not sure, are you? XClick to expand...

Noo I hate double prams! I havnt had teddy in the pram in ages cus he's quite good at walking and iv been using a ringsling since August. I think I will babywear a lot, just worried about when I have a bump and still using the ringsling!


----------



## heather1212

I've had my pregnancy confirmed by the doctors, my first appointment with the midwife will be on 22nd October. Feels so far away!
I've been super tired today, I had a 3 hour nap this afternoon while hubby watched LO. I just feel generally crappy at the minute!


----------



## trinity_enigm

heather1212 said:


> I've had my pregnancy confirmed by the doctors, my first appointment with the midwife will be on 22nd October. Feels so far away!
> I've been super tired today, I had a 3 hour nap this afternoon while hubby watched LO. I just feel generally crappy at the minute!

Mines the same day as yours and it feels like its ages away! Don't even get to see my doctor first so I hope the midwife confirms it in some way. I still worry AF has arrived every time I go to the loo- does anyone know when this feeling will go away?


----------



## Boothh

trinity_enigm said:


> heather1212 said:
> 
> 
> I've had my pregnancy confirmed by the doctors, my first appointment with the midwife will be on 22nd October. Feels so far away!
> I've been super tired today, I had a 3 hour nap this afternoon while hubby watched LO. I just feel generally crappy at the minute!
> 
> Mines the same day as yours and it feels like its ages away! Don't even get to see my doctor first so I hope the midwife confirms it in some way. I still worry AF has arrived every time I go to the loo- does anyone know when this feeling will go away?Click to expand...

I always get it til safely out of first tri! Luckily my midwife booking in is tomorrow so I don't have to wait too long! x


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Little TMI -
Does any of you have this shooting short sharp pain around/on bladder area and also kinda like outside of vajajay ? Not at the same time ...
Sometimes it's so sharp I have to sit down .
I was just wondering if it's something stretching or if it's something bad ...


----------



## Haylee.

Good morning! 

Congrats boothh :)

Luminescent- just want to offer you some :hugs: :hugs: if you need to chat don't be afraid to pm me Hun xx

Trinity - I am always nervous when going to the loo! OH and I dtd the other night and had a little tiny bit of spotting after it (only when I wipe, just a streak) but it's made me even more paranoid! :( thankfully it was only the one time! And I had no cramps. 

Take note ladies - if you dtd you may see a little blood. From what I've been reading it can be completely normal as long as it's not accompanied with cramping.

Proudmomma- could it be a uti? I do remember I had a few sharp pains with ds in my lady region.

Afm- no sick this morning! Feeling great actually! I'm getting close to when ms kicked in last time...

Jess- I don't feel pregnant at all this morning too!


----------



## LegoHouse

1.30am and I'm up brushing my teeth and being sick. I would put money on this being a girl already lol


----------



## luminescent

haylee- thank you, will do! :flower:

I haven't had any super sharp pains, but still occasional pulling feeling, although that hasn't been as often either. only thing I've got all the time is sore boobs!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Haylee. said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Congrats boothh :)
> 
> Luminescent- just want to offer you some :hugs: :hugs: if you need to chat don't be afraid to pm me Hun xx
> 
> Trinity - I am always nervous when going to the loo! OH and I dtd the other night and had a little tiny bit of spotting after it (only when I wipe, just a streak) but it's made me even more paranoid! :( thankfully it was only the one time! And I had no cramps.
> 
> Take note ladies - if you dtd you may see a little blood. From what I've been reading it can be completely normal as long as it's not accompanied with cramping.
> 
> Proudmomma- could it be a uti? I do remember I had a few sharp pains with ds in my lady region.
> 
> Afm- no sick this morning! Feeling great actually! I'm getting close to when ms kicked in last time...
> 
> Jess- I don't feel pregnant at all this morning too!

I don't have any other signs of uti :shrug:
Those pains don't happen often , I think it was about 3 times today


----------



## rainbowsun

I was doing just fine (maybe just a little tired) and then tonight I got super nauseated, and fatigued beyond belief. Only problem is, I got the flu shot yesterday, and I'm thinking some of the symptoms might be from that...

How did you ladies handle the flu shot?


----------



## JerseyRose

OMG so bloated today! And the constant need to pee all the time.

Don't you just love pregnancy lol :)


----------



## shaslove

I'm beyond bloated. I look 5 months pregnant already. And my 8 yr old asked me today if my boobs had grown. :lol


----------



## Haylee.

I finally booked my doctors appointment today for 23 October. I will be 8 weeks then. It was the earliest appointment I could get with my doctor.

6 weeks today! :yipee:


----------



## Boothh

Morning girls! 
Bluergh! Feel really nauseous this morning and abit crampy! Did another frer this morning and it's blaringly positive again! 
I seem to have hit my typical first tri insomnia stage :( been pretty much awake since 2.30 and I'm soooo tired now! Annoyingly midwife appointment is at 1pm which is teddys nap time so I probably won't get to sleep! And Jesse has a friend coming for tea after school so the house is going to be messy and noisy lol. X


----------



## LegoHouse

I have never had a cough before but the past week I have had the worst cough and cold. My eldest has been off school with it and my baby has been in hospital with croup. Germs go away!!!


----------



## Boothh

LegoHouse said:


> I have never had a cough before but the past week I have had the worst cough and cold. My eldest has been off school with it and my baby has been in hospital with croup. Germs go away!!!

Aw hope you're all better soon! Jesse has croup at the moment too and he's been put on inhalers! x


----------



## LegoHouse

We've got dissolvable steroids and an inhaler :( I feel as bad as him I just can't shift this painful cough and I feel sick all day now ahhhh :( I hope I don't feel this rubbish for 9 months lol must stop complaining


----------



## 1eighty

been nervous as the nausea is tapering off, barely feeling anything these days. took a test this morning, def still pg...think i'm more nervous because we won't see the minion until the 12w scan, whereas this time with the troll we'd already seen him twice by then!

distracting myself making zombie bunnies. should be doing housework, but the bunnies outnumbered me.


----------



## LegoHouse

I just did a digi and it said 2-3 yay!!!


----------



## Boothh

Yaaaay! One of the girls on my August 2009 group is sending me her spare digi! I'm excited lol!

Had the midwife this afternoon, had my bloods done and have a scan booked for the 28th! 
I asked about when I should start my sickness tablets as the doc left it open to interpretation, and she said as soon as I'm sick once start them. I keep feeling dizzy sick today and abit gaggy. Hopefully it keeps away for abit though! x


----------



## confuzion

rainbowsun - I have never gotten a flu shot and never plan on getting one lol. I don't believe in them. But sorry to hear you're not feeling well :hugs2:

legohouse - that's rough, pregnant AND sick, I can't even imagine. Feel better. Both you and your little one.

1eighty - my symptoms seem to come and go too so I wouldn't worry. As soon as I start panicking that I don't feel anything, I start to feel queasy :haha:

Boothh - sorry you won't get to sleep much but good news that you get to see your midwife! I'm so anxious to see mine (thankfully it's tomorrow!)


----------



## Mangoes

I'm so upset right now. Over the past couple of days the "symptoms" I was feeling have worn off other than mild and tender boobs and the faint queasiness. Even the cramping and achiness has worn off for the most part.

But for the past two days I had some brown discharge and then a rusty red color the next day (like brown and red had mixed). I felt absolutely NO cramping either, but I went to the ER anyway to be sure. 

My experience? Awful. I was basically brushed off and spoken to rudely. No one kept up with each other. I had to a transvaginal ultrasound and the doctor told the nurse she shouldn't have done that if she didn't get my beta - so the ultrasound was pointless because AFTER the ultrasound we got the results that my beta was 881.

Then another doctor was hell bent on telling me I'm miscarrying and to take some tylenol and come back in a few days. How many times did I tell him I wasn't feeling an ounce of pain? Or that when I asked around with other pregnant friends - 881 was good for how far along I was. Oh, before he even gave me the results he said to my husband and I we're too young to be married...did anyone ask you?

I felt so sad because it was like he didn't care, just gave me some papers about miscarriages and pushed me through the door. I can't wait to see my midwife.


----------



## LegoHouse

That's awful :( Those numbers are brilliant!! I really hope everything turns out OK, what a horrible doctor!


----------



## confuzion

Mangoes said:


> I'm so upset right now. Over the past couple of days the "symptoms" I was feeling have worn off other than mild and tender boobs and the faint queasiness. Even the cramping and achiness has worn off for the most part.
> 
> But for the past two days I had some brown discharage and then a rusty red color the next day (like brown and red had mixed). I felt absolutely NO cramping either, but I went to the ER anyway to be sure.
> 
> My experience? Awful. I was basically brushed off and spoken to rudely. No one kept up with each other. I had to a transvaginal ultrasound and the doctor told the nurse she shouldn't have done that if she didn't get my beta - so the ultrasound was pointless because AFTER the ultrasound we got the results that my beta was 881.
> 
> Then another doctor was hell bent on telling me I'm miscarrying and to take some tylenol and come back in a few days. How many times did I tell him I wasn't feeling an ounce of pain? Or that when I asked around with other pregnant friends - 881 was good for how far along I was. Oh, before he even gave me the results he said to my husband and I we're too young to be married...did anyone ask you?
> 
> I felt so sad because it was like he didn't care, just gave me some papers about miscarriages and pushed me through the door. I can't wait to see my midwife.

:hugs: mangoes. So Sorry you went through that with those insensitive and overstepping ER doctors!! 881 is a good number for where you are so I wouldn't worry too much (especially as you haven't had any cramping).

When are you seeing the midwife?


----------



## asmcsm

Mangoes said:


> I'm so upset right now. Over the past couple of days the "symptoms" I was feeling have worn off other than mild and tender boobs and the faint queasiness. Even the cramping and achiness has worn off for the most part.
> 
> But for the past two days I had some brown discharge and then a rusty red color the next day (like brown and red had mixed). I felt absolutely NO cramping either, but I went to the ER anyway to be sure.
> 
> My experience? Awful. I was basically brushed off and spoken to rudely. No one kept up with each other. I had to a transvaginal ultrasound and the doctor told the nurse she shouldn't have done that if she didn't get my beta - so the ultrasound was pointless because AFTER the ultrasound we got the results that my beta was 881.
> 
> Then another doctor was hell bent on telling me I'm miscarrying and to take some tylenol and come back in a few days. How many times did I tell him I wasn't feeling an ounce of pain? Or that when I asked around with other pregnant friends - 881 was good for how far along I was. Oh, before he even gave me the results he said to my husband and I we're too young to be married...did anyone ask you?
> 
> I felt so sad because it was like he didn't care, just gave me some papers about miscarriages and pushed me through the door. I can't wait to see my midwife.

I wouldn't worry. 881 is a good number and until they see it decrease or not double they shouldn't say you're miscarrying. Also, on average a gestation sac wont even appear until your betas reach about 1000. Hang in there! That doctor sounds like a total jerk


----------



## JAJuly2013

Mangoes - I'm so sorry for your experience. Why people think they have to be so rude is beyond me. If you can't have compassion for people, you shouldn't be a doctor or work at a hospital! I think it's because they are sooo used to seeing pregnant women coming in scared and it ends up being nothing to worry about they just blow people off. 

Why they felt the need to say you two are too young to be married makes no sense. I would have told them to mind their own business! 

I am sure everything will be just fine for you. You are still early in your pregnancy and your HCG numbers look wonderful. 

When do you see your midwife?


----------



## Mangoes

JAJuly2013 said:


> Mangoes - I'm so sorry for your experience. Why people think they have to be so rude is beyond me. If you can't have compassion for people, you shouldn't be a doctor or work at a hospital! I think it's because they are sooo used to seeing pregnant women coming in scared and it ends up being nothing to worry about they just blow people off.
> 
> Why they felt the need to say you two are too young to be married makes no sense. I would have told them to mind their own business!
> 
> I am sure everything will be just fine for you. You are still early in your pregnancy and your HCG numbers look wonderful.
> 
> When do you see your midwife?

I should see her in a week or so. I'm still waiting for my insurance to send me the card and booklet because they can't book me without it.


----------



## Mangoes

Oh, when I told him I had been told that brown blood or anything other than bright red usually meant that either A) implantation spotting that had taken awhile to come down B) an irritated cervix etc, he cut me off and told me bleeding is not normal...even though 1 out of 3 women do experience some sort of discharge/bleeding/spotting.

I'm not going back to that hospital. Get this, while I was leaving a mother and her son came in and the son was in horrible pain because he had broken his wrist - they took forever to see him. I felt so bad.


----------



## LegoHouse

They sound really uncaring!


----------



## LegoHouse

I bled a lot with my daughter. Quite heavy red blood at some points until 20 weeks x


----------



## Boothh

Hope you're okay, :hugs: that's sounds like a horrid experience! Try not to worry Hun xx


----------



## Mangoes

Thank you ladies! I feel so much better talking about it. The experience even upset my husband to no end. I've been resting since then and we're definitely abstaining from sex in the meantime just to be on the safe side.


----------



## trinity_enigm

Mangoes said:


> Oh, when I told him I had been told that brown blood or anything other than bright red usually meant that either A) implantation spotting that had taken awhile to come down B) an irritated cervix etc, he cut me off and told me bleeding is not normal...even though 1 out of 3 women do experience some sort of discharge/bleeding/spotting.
> 
> I'm not going back to that hospital. Get this, while I was leaving a mother and her son came in and the son was in horrible pain because he had broken his wrist - they took forever to see him. I felt so bad.

My bet is he doesn't have any children! My theory is until you've been pregnant/ loved a partner who's pregnant you really don't know jack (which includes me because this is my first time around). I really don't think you can understand unless you've actually been in the situation before and if he had children he'd know that xx


----------



## CaliDreaming

OMG Mangoes. So sorry you had to go through that with the ER docs. Everything sounds like it is going just fine with your pregnancy and those betas are great for your stage.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

That's horrible how doctors can be . I had similar experience with my first MC but not as bad as yours . I am sorry . I hope you gonna feel better soon and everything is going to be just fine :)

I wanted to ask you girls .how do you call those test that tell you how many weeks are you ? And do you find them in regular stores ?


----------



## luminescent

mangoes- that's awful, I'm so sorry! I hear so many bad stories about the ER. like if we're early in pregnancy, we don't matter and they just tell us it must be miscarriage. ugh :( it has made me nervous to go there if I ever have to, even though my hospital has been great to me for everything so far, you never know what doctor/nurse you're going to get. your beta does sound just perfect though!

we dtd this morning (I came over for breakfast because OH just wanted to spend some time with me before work- maybe he's kind of trying to apologize for freaking out. I'm just not mentioning the pregnancy for a while to let him think things over on his own though) and I am paranoid about bleeding now! I've been to the bathroom a couple times and no spotting, but i'm nervous! haha. 

proudmomma- the digi I took that had the weeks on it was clearblue brand. (I'm in the US, if that makes a difference). it really only goes up to 3+ weeks (from LMP that would be 5+ weeks) and it's just an estimate from the level of HCG you have. it tells you 1-2, 2-3, or 3+.
so they're not necessarily acccurate, but kinda fun nonetheless :)
oh and yeah, I just got mine at a drugstore off the shelf.


----------



## confuzion

Glad to hear things are looking up for you with OH luminescent!


----------



## asmcsm

ProudMomma2Be said:


> That's horrible how doctors can be . I had similar experience with my first MC but not as bad as yours . I am sorry . I hope you gonna feel better soon and everything is going to be just fine :)
> 
> I wanted to ask you girls .how do you call those test that tell you how many weeks are you ? And do you find them in regular stores ?

They're called Clear Blue Advance Pregnancy Test with weeks estimator. So far cheapest I found them was walmart, about $12 for 2 or $14 for 3. Walgreens and CVS were both $20 for 2 and $25 for 3


----------



## luminescent

confuzion said:


> Glad to hear things are looking up for you with OH luminescent!

thanks, I'm glad too! it's only been a couple days, but I'm really hoping he'll come around. today he printed out a resume to bring to a bank. he's been talking about getting a higher paying job but I guess this finally kick started him into actually doing it. :haha:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Luminescent, hope you enjoyed your sexy time with dh! Me and dh have really slacked off in that Department because I keep falling asleep so early!


----------



## LegoHouse

I think it is sinking in now! Midwife just called, she is coming to my house next Thursday for my booking in appointment :) She's really lovely, had the same midwife since I was pregnant with my daughter over 6 years ago, and she has been my sisters midwife for her children too :)


----------



## Gemini85

This moves so quickly I can't even find my last post!! Haha! We should deffo sort a Facebook group in the near future. So hard to follow convos on here!!! X


----------



## luminescent

calidreaming- hehe! night time is definitely out of the question most days.. I'm done with the world by 9pm or earlier. mornings are alright though, maybe try that! lol

gemini- I agree. if I go more than a day without checking I have pages and pages to read through. a fb group would be nice, if we could make it private so it stays a secret from friends on there.

congrats legohouse! she sounds great. hope time flies until next thurs


----------



## confuzion

Lol. It does move pretty fast! But I'm one of the rare few left in the world who don't have a fb :haha: so someone else would have to set that up for you guys!


----------



## sllydrkfsh

CaliDreaming said:


> Luminescent, hope you enjoyed your sexy time with dh! Me and dh have really slacked off in that Department because I keep falling asleep so early!

lol :rofl: Thats me exactly! Told hubby yesterday I wanted some sexy time but I was too tired so we snuggled instead watching tv. I forgot how tired you are in the beginning.


----------



## JAJuly2013

CaliDreaming said:


> Luminescent, hope you enjoyed your sexy time with dh! Me and dh have really slacked off in that Department because I keep falling asleep so early!

Sounds like me! HA HA Poor DH.....


----------



## heather1212

Well today we've told our parents and my sister. It makes it feel so much more real!!!


----------



## LegoHouse

I'm an adult and I'm afraid to tell my grandparents. How bad is that? :/


----------



## CaliDreaming

I told my dad yesterday and told him he could tell my stepmom and brother but no one else. I was going to wait to 12 weeks but couldn't hold it in! He was already wanting to know the gender already, so maybe I should have waited after all.

P.S. confuzion, I'm not on facebook either! I have a page, but I never log in.


----------



## confuzion

I know what you mean cali! We were also planning on waiting this time around but already both our moms know and my husband's sisters and little brother.

After he told his mom, I felt bad lying to mine when she asked. So I told her yes, I am, but it's very early so I'm being a little paranoid and I'd rather no one else know until later when I'm more reassured that everything is ok. She said of course she wouldn't tell anyone and that hopefully this time around everything works out :)

My mother-in-law told me that with my last pregnancy (m/c at 7.5 weeks), I didn't look pregnant but this time I do. My bloat is obvious and my chest is bigger lol. So I hope it's a good sign!!


----------



## LegoHouse

I look pregnant already, not bloat wise, but my spots have all disappeared and I'm glowing I think lol!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

I want to tell my mom / everyone so bad ! But I am just too afraid something bad is going to happen . So no one knows yet , except for OH of course :D .
It feels like every day has 72 hours :D . 
I don't feel pregnant at all and that worries me even more . I am bloated a lot which makes me feel fat not preggo :D and my boobies got like 2 sizes bigger at least . But I just don't feel pregnant ... I wanna hear the heartbeat already so bad !!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Oh and talking about sex . With my first pregnancy OH couldn't even touch me . Everything seemed so uncomfortable and weird etc but now !? It feels like I am never satisfied even though I am satisfied every time if you know what I mean :D . Everything is so sensitive but in a good way :) . I love pregnancy sex this time :) . I wanna be pregnant all the time :D


----------



## Boothh

Errr sex is deffo off the cards for me. DH is doing nothing but annoy me and my hormones lol!
Iv told a few close friends and my mum and sister, basically the people who are going to find out before 12 weeks anyway! And my mum had already asked me if I was pregnant because iv been so moody lol! x


----------



## LegoHouse

I've told most people other than my nana and grandad because everyone was at my OH aunts Friday an heard me being sick lol! Everyone is excited. My nana an grandad won't be though :( x


----------



## CaliDreaming

ProudMomma2Be said:


> Oh and talking about sex . With my first pregnancy OH couldn't even touch me . Everything seemed so uncomfortable and weird etc but now !? It feels like I am never satisfied even though I am satisfied every time if you know what I mean :D . Everything is so sensitive but in a good way :) . I love pregnancy sex this time :) . I wanna be pregnant all the time :D

YES. Pregnancy sex is awesome. I wish it could stay like that all the time, lol.


----------



## Boothh

Aw why not LH? xx

With Jesse I couldn't get enough of sex lol but any other time I lose my sex drive lol


----------



## asmcsm

LOL at the pregnant sex talk. DH and I had sex the other night, I don't think he could resist my bigger boobs lol. But I thought it was great! I think it was also a relief because I didn't have to think about ovulating and such. Much more enjoyable.

As for the telling people...I told my mom, sisters and grandma and aunt because they all knew we were trying after the miscarriage. I told DH that I didn't want to tell MIL though cuz last time she blabbed to too many people and I don't want her to know until we at least see a HB. But plan is to I think tell everyone at Thanksgiving. Will be about 11 1/2 weeks by then


----------



## JAJuly2013

CaliDreaming said:


> ProudMomma2Be said:
> 
> 
> Oh and talking about sex . With my first pregnancy OH couldn't even touch me . Everything seemed so uncomfortable and weird etc but now !? It feels like I am never satisfied even though I am satisfied every time if you know what I mean :D . Everything is so sensitive but in a good way :) . I love pregnancy sex this time :) . I wanna be pregnant all the time :D
> 
> YES. Pregnancy sex is awesome. I wish it could stay like that all the time, lol.Click to expand...

When I'm not too tired, I agree, pregnancy sex is awesome! :haha:


----------



## LegoHouse

Boothh said:


> Aw why not LH? xx
> 
> With Jesse I couldn't get enough of sex lol but any other time I lose my sex drive lol

They would much rather I put Oliver in nursery and get a job so my OH and I can buy a house instead of renting on his wages. They feel very differently to us. We are comfortable and our children are happy. Owning a house isn't top of our priorities list :( My nana even mentioned the a word when I was pregnant with Oliver. Makes me so sad!


----------



## OpheliaVY

We've had sex 1 time since finding out cuz I pass out at 8:30 every night like clock work. Exhaustion is the only symptom I have. 

We plan on telling my son (7) from a previous marriage tonight. He's such a mama's boy and I don't see him taking it so well. I also plan on announcing it on Facebook tonight too. I know it's soon but I'm not good at keeping secrets AT ALL! I also don't think I would want to keep a miscarriage a secret, if something did happen. My MIL, SIL and close friends already know and it's killing them all to keep it a secret. I'd also be upset if someone stole my thunder and blabbed before I had a chance too. That's the main reason I'm just going to announce it now. lol


----------



## confuzion

OpheliaVY said:


> We've had sex 1 time since finding out cuz I pass out at 8:30 every night like clock work. Exhaustion is the only symptom I have.
> 
> We plan on telling my son (7) from a previous marriage tonight. He's such a mama's boy and I don't see him taking it so well. I also plan on announcing it on Facebook tonight too. I know it's soon but I'm not good at keeping secrets AT ALL! I also don't think I would want to keep a miscarriage a secret, if something did happen. My MIL, SIL and close friends already know and it's killing them all to keep it a secret. I'd also be upset if someone stole my thunder and blabbed before I had a chance too. That's the main reason I'm just going to announce it now. lol

Exciting! Hopefully your son will be happy he's getting a brother or sister!

I can't wait to announce to everyone :happydance:


----------



## confuzion

LegoHouse said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> Aw why not LH? xx
> 
> With Jesse I couldn't get enough of sex lol but any other time I lose my sex drive lol
> 
> They would much rather I put Oliver in nursery and get a job so my OH and I can buy a house instead of renting on his wages. They feel very differently to us. We are comfortable and our children are happy. Owning a house isn't top of our priorities list :( My nana even mentioned the a word when I was pregnant with Oliver. Makes me so sad!Click to expand...

Aw I'm sad for you too :( You grandparents should want you to be happy, in whatever which way suits you. Sorry :hugs2:


----------



## Haylee.

Morning all!

This thread does move so fast, I don't even know where to start! :haha: 
I don't have Facebook either, well I do but I never go on there! I could just make one for bnb :)
I was sick early this morning, about 5 am but I feel fine now. I don't know whether to start taking my ms meds yet? 
I hope everyone is going well.
Special mention to Mangoes, that was horrible how they treated you Hun, big hugs!


----------



## 1eighty

i'm on fb with some of the moms i met here who were due november '12 - there's about 25 of us :)


----------



## Boothh

LegoHouse said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> Aw why not LH? xx
> 
> With Jesse I couldn't get enough of sex lol but any other time I lose my sex drive lol
> 
> They would much rather I put Oliver in nursery and get a job so my OH and I can buy a house instead of renting on his wages. They feel very differently to us. We are comfortable and our children are happy. Owning a house isn't top of our priorities list :( My nana even mentioned the a word when I was pregnant with Oliver. Makes me so sad!Click to expand...

That is silly! Were the same we rent on DH wage but we've talked it through and know having baby number 3 will mean it will be yet another few years til I have a job. But it's what we both want! xx

Haylee - what meds do you have? My midwife told me to take mine as soon as I start throwing up x

1eighty - we have one for our August 2009 group, it's been nearly five years since our group started and we still talk everyday! 


Arghh so tired this morning and I was asleep before 10pm!


----------



## LegoHouse

I decided a long time ago that I would get my babies out of the way and then go to college and get the job I really want as a career. They obviously don't see that as a good plan, but it's working for us! x


----------



## Boothh

It's the same with us! Don't let it worry you Hun you know best for your family x


----------



## CaliDreaming

OpheliaVY said:


> We plan on telling my son (7) from a previous marriage tonight. He's such a mama's boy and I don't see him taking it so well.

Awww, I hope your little boy takes it better than you expect. He's never asked for a brother or sister?


----------



## confuzion

I finally see my midwife today for the confirmation. I'm so nervous about my bloods. Hope I get the results tomorrow and don't have to wait the weekend. But I'm anxious to finally get it done!


----------



## CaliDreaming

I hope all goes well today confuzion!! Waiting for test results is so nerve wracking!


----------



## LegoHouse

My first evening of my OH working since I've felt this tired and sicky! Not gone so badly so far but we've only just gotten back from the school run and put dinner on. He won't be home until midnight, I bet I'm asleep before then :lol:


----------



## Boothh

Hope it goes well confuzion xx

LegoHouse - agh I'm counting the minutes til DH gets home at 6 lol! And iv had a 2.5 hour nap today haha! My DH has to go away for work sometimes, only a night or a few at most hopefully but im dreading those already! x


----------



## LegoHouse

He usually does 9am until 4pm, 4pm until 12am, or 12pm until 9pm. Tomorrow he's doing a 10am until 4pm which would have been my perfect opportunity to nap buttttttt, my daughters school has a teacher training day LOL so no such luck!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

I feel weird today . I don't know how to describe it . I have period like preassure on my lower abdomen and I feel light headed . I feel like something bad is going to happen . You know that strange feeling when you know something is happening but you don't know exactly what ...

I probably sound like a psycho :D


----------



## Boothh

ProudMomma2Be said:


> I feel weird today . I don't know how to describe it . I have period like preassure on my lower abdomen and I feel light headed . I feel like something bad is going to happen . You know that strange feeling when you know something is happening but you don't know exactly what ...
> 
> I probably sound like a psycho :D


Try not to worry! There is a lot going on down there at the moment! 
First tri is just a big worry fest and really there is nothing you can do if anything does go wrong. Just have to take it a day at a time and try to relax xxx


LegoHouse - my DH does leaves the house at 7am and gets home at 6pm and 2.30pm on Fridays! Can't wait til tomorrow cus I won't have to do the pick up school run haha xx


----------



## CaliDreaming

ProudMamma, I'm sure everything is just fine. Everything you've described sounds perfectly normal--though I know it's hard not to worry!


----------



## LegoHouse

We've told so many people already, which is weird after 3 losses, but I never got a 2-3 on a digi with any of them, and I'm feeling pretty positive, and if something did go wrong I wouldn't keep it a secret anyway..... So I guess I'll be ok! I have a good feeling though, despite having some pretty breath taking pains! I think it is normal though, I remember going to the hospital a lot in the first tri with my other two. I'm not so stressy this time (yettt!!)

Try and relax girls. Honestly there is nothing in your power that can change the outcome, so enjoy your pregnancy for the stage it's at, and love your baby as much as you can <3 I made the mistake of not being able to get attached to Oliver because I was too busy panicking over everything xx


----------



## LegoHouse

To be fair my OH does most of the school runs Booth haha!! x


----------



## Mangoes

LegoHouse said:


> We've told so many people already, which is weird after 3 losses, but I never got a 2-3 on a digi with any of them, and I'm feeling pretty positive, and if something did go wrong I wouldn't keep it a secret anyway..... So I guess I'll be ok! I have a good feeling though, despite having some pretty breath taking pains! I think it is normal though, I remember going to the hospital a lot in the first tri with my other two. I'm not so stressy this time (yettt!!)
> 
> Try and relax girls. Honestly there is nothing in your power that can change the outcome, so enjoy your pregnancy for the stage it's at, and love your baby as much as you can <3 I made the mistake of not being able to get attached to Oliver because I was too busy panicking over everything xx

I was just thinking this! I initially wanted to wait until 12 weeks, but I couldn't hold it in, besides, if anything were to happen I'd have support. That's how I thought about it.

I officially booked my first midwife appointment! It's not until about two weeks from now, but I'm excited and can't wait!


----------



## LegoHouse

Mangoes said:


> LegoHouse said:
> 
> 
> We've told so many people already, which is weird after 3 losses, but I never got a 2-3 on a digi with any of them, and I'm feeling pretty positive, and if something did go wrong I wouldn't keep it a secret anyway..... So I guess I'll be ok! I have a good feeling though, despite having some pretty breath taking pains! I think it is normal though, I remember going to the hospital a lot in the first tri with my other two. I'm not so stressy this time (yettt!!)
> 
> Try and relax girls. Honestly there is nothing in your power that can change the outcome, so enjoy your pregnancy for the stage it's at, and love your baby as much as you can <3 I made the mistake of not being able to get attached to Oliver because I was too busy panicking over everything xx
> 
> I was just thinking this! I initially wanted to wait until 12 weeks, but I couldn't hold it in, besides, if anything were to happen I'd have support. That's how I thought about it.
> 
> I officially booked my first midwife appointment! It's not until about two weeks from now, but I'm excited and can't wait!Click to expand...

Mine is supposed to be next Thursday morning but I'm going to have to change it as my daughter has her harvest festival play that day lol


----------



## CaliDreaming

LegoHouse said:


> Try and relax girls. Honestly there is nothing in your power that can change the outcome, so enjoy your pregnancy for the stage it's at, and love your baby as much as you can <3 I made the mistake of not being able to get attached to Oliver because I was too busy panicking over everything xx

This is such great advice. I spent my first pregnancy freaked out about everything. I'm doing a little better this time although sometimes Google makes things hard!


----------



## joeyjo

Hi, Boothh pointed me in this direction - one of my original bump buddies :)

Anyway I'm Joeyjo - expecting my 3rd in June - think June 18th is my due date.

Nice to "meet" you all x


----------



## LegoHouse

Aww 18th June was my due date with my little boy <3 Congratulations!!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Welcome joeyjo!


----------



## LegoHouse

Is anyone else still BFing? I'm really struggling. I tried not letting him feed and he actually flipped out lol :(


----------



## confuzion

Just finished up with my confirmation. Get my results tomorrow. I'm gonna go :wacko: until then! 

Congrats and welcome joeyjo!


----------



## JAJuly2013

joeyjo said:


> Hi, Boothh pointed me in this direction - one of my original bump buddies :)
> 
> Anyway I'm Joeyjo - expecting my 3rd in June - think June 18th is my due date.
> 
> Nice to "meet" you all x

Welcome to the group and congrats on your pregnancy!:happydance:


----------



## Boothh

Hi Joey! :hi:


LH - that's what I've been thinking too, and if everything goes well in pretty sure this will be my last pregnancy so I want to enjoy it from the beginning. You really can't change anything so there's no point worrying yourself sick over it! 
xx


----------



## luminescent

In response to the career/babies talk- that's why I'm so scared to tell my family! My mom has made it very clear that she would love grandchildren, but only after school is done and career is in place. Not everyone's life works like that!

Confuzion- let us know the results when you hear :)

Joeyjo- welcome and congrats!


----------



## LegoHouse

luminescent said:


> In response to the career/babies talk- that's why I'm so scared to tell my family! My mom has made it very clear that she would love grandchildren, but only after school is done and career is in place. Not everyone's life works like that!
> 
> Confuzion- let us know the results when you hear :)
> 
> Joeyjo- welcome and congrats!

It's ok. You have to prove them wrong by being happy :)


----------



## heather1212

LegoHouse said:


> Is anyone else still BFing? I'm really struggling. I tried not letting him feed and he actually flipped out lol :(

I'm still bfing my 2 year old morning and night. I swear since I found out I was pregnant he's been feeding for so much longer and has even had nights where he has been waking in the night asking for "drink."
I don't know if its just a phase or if there's something different about my milk now I'm pregnant???


----------



## LegoHouse

heather1212 said:


> LegoHouse said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else still BFing? I'm really struggling. I tried not letting him feed and he actually flipped out lol :(
> 
> I'm still bfing my 2 year old morning and night. I swear since I found out I was pregnant he's been feeding for so much longer and has even had nights where he has been waking in the night asking for "drink."
> I don't know if its just a phase or if there's something different about my milk now I'm pregnant???Click to expand...

No, no, mine is definitely feeding way more. We were down to night feeds but now he is going for it all day. He has croup though so I was putting it down to him being poorly, but I told him no earlier when he tried to feed and he practically attacked me. I said, Oliver that's not how we act towards Mummy. You're hurting me. He totally freaked out, it was horrible. My OH isn't pressuring me to give up, he knows it's hard for us, but I'm so sore! And he still feeds most of the night. *sigh* I don't want to upset him, but I'm also taking aspirin which can have negative effects on him too. It's hard!


----------



## Haylee.

Hi Joey :wave: congrats!

So I've just been reading my old journal and I was full blown vomiting by this point last time! It's still early days but so far I'm not as sick. Touch wood it stays this way :) 

OHs been away with work since Tuesday morning and it's now Friday so I am eagerly awaiting his arrival home. I'm shattered today! 

Hope everyone is well, good luck at your appointment confuzion :)


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

luminescent said:


> In response to the career/babies talk- that's why I'm so scared to tell my family! My mom has made it very clear that she would love grandchildren, but only after school is done and career is in place. Not everyone's life works like that!
> 
> Confuzion- let us know the results when you hear :)
> 
> Joeyjo- welcome and congrats!

Everything is going to be just fine , you will see :thumbup:
Take it from me . My whole family lives in Europe , I live in USA ( for about 5.5 years now ) and when i was pregnant the first time I was 22 , living 1000's of miles away from my family with boyfriend they have never met ( except for occasional Skype. ) . I was so worried to tell my mom ( even though the pregnancy was planned ) that it took me 5 months :dohh:
When I finally told her she was crying with happiness even though jste kept telling me not to even think about having a baby while I still live here ( before she new ) 
She wanted to see me pregnant, touch my belly and see my first baby in person . 
She accepted without a problem ( or at least she didn't say anything ) and I finally got her to fly here for my sons 2nd birthday - it's going to be first time they gonna see each other in person . 
And when I told her few weeks ago we wanna try for another one she was excited again . 
So what I am trying to tell you is I was so much worried about ,, hurting,, or 
,,disappointing ,, my family that I dinpdnt even enjoy 5 months of my pregnancy even though I could because everybody was happy for me . 
Trust me , they gonna take it well :flower::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## confuzion

Thanks Haylee. Not much was done today besides a urine pregnancy test (surprise, I'm pregnant lol). And a blood test for beta hcg, progesterone, and blood type as I don't know mine.

I told them I would reallllly like my results tomorrow because I will go crazy if I have to wait the weekend. They said that they should be able to and if they haven't called by 2, I should call and ask for my results. So I'll be anxiously waiting. I'll be sure to update you ladies. Thank you for the support!


----------



## JerseyRose

Ok this is really weird, but I've just noticed I'm getting little black hairs growing on my face. Ok so very occasionally I'll get one under my chin and I'll just pluck it out, but I just noticed one on my right cheek and 2 on my left!! WTF!!


----------



## asmcsm

Glad to hear your appointment went well Confuzion. 

Mine was very similar and pretty uneventful lol. They drew blood, went over history, did pelvic exam and an abdominal US. Still too early to see anything on US except thickened endometrial lining because I have a 34 day cycle so even though my LMP says I'm 5+1 , based on O I am about 4+4, so that's what I was expecting. They said I should get beta results tomorrow or Monday but they said they won't be doing a repeat draw:? I think I might pay for it to be privately done on Monday but it will cost $50. Viabilty scan is set for October 25th in the morning. FX all is well until then.


----------



## tozz3

Hi im new to this so hello everyone!
im currently 4w5d and very excited. i just wondered if you have any advice on when to tell my setp daughter? she is coming up 12 and very mature but im unsure if we should wait a little longer? My DH is desperate to tell her which is understandable but im worried something might happen. 

please let me know your thoughts. 

xxx:wacko:


----------



## LegoHouse

I think at 12 they could be explained baby loss to but it's a tough one. I probably wouldn't tell her just yet x


----------



## Boothh

I think she's too young too, the last thing you want if anything were to go wrong will be worrying how she's taking it too. My son is only 4 but I won't tell him til I know everything's going well.


Went to the docs this morning and iv got a UTI so got anti bs for it, I was really upset about it because I'm scared the infection might compromise the baby so the doc has taken HCG bloods and I have a repeat on Monday, hopeful my mind will be at rest with all the results back on Tuesday!
Just going to spend the weekend trying to relax as much as possible xx


----------



## LegoHouse

Boothh said:


> I think she's too young too, the last thing you want if anything were to go wrong will be worrying how she's taking it too. My son is only 4 but I won't tell him til I know everything's going well.
> 
> 
> Went to the docs this morning and iv got a UTI so got anti bs for it, I was really upset about it because I'm scared the infection might compromise the baby so the doc has taken HCG bloods and I have a repeat on Monday, hopeful my mind will be at rest with all the results back on Tuesday!
> Just going to spend the weekend trying to relax as much as possible xx

Ah Try not to worry too much. I had loads of uti's whilst pregnant with Caitlyn x


----------



## Boothh

LegoHouse said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> I think she's too young too, the last thing you want if anything were to go wrong will be worrying how she's taking it too. My son is only 4 but I won't tell him til I know everything's going well.
> 
> 
> Went to the docs this morning and iv got a UTI so got anti bs for it, I was really upset about it because I'm scared the infection might compromise the baby so the doc has taken HCG bloods and I have a repeat on Monday, hopeful my mind will be at rest with all the results back on Tuesday!
> Just going to spend the weekend trying to relax as much as possible xx
> 
> Ah Try not to worry too much. I had loads of uti's whilst pregnant with Caitlyn xClick to expand...

I had them a few times with Jesse but it's just when I was v early pregnant with teddy they swabbed me for infection and the doc was like, were checking because infection can be a cause of mc! That probably off the cuff comment has scarred me lol! xx


----------



## Hera

I was wondering if anyone else has had this, I have just hit 6 weeks today and been having terrible lower back ache and belly cramps (not by mild) for About 3 days, this morning after walking with my toddler to the shop I had brown discharge when I wiped (sorry if TMI) called my midwife and she told me to call GP to see if he can organise a scan for me on Monday - I am so terrified, I have had a bad feeling for a few days and now feel like a wreck!! I never had anything like this when I was pregnant with my DD.


----------



## jenniferannex

Hi everyone! Not been on for a couple of days can't believe how quickly this thread has moved! Congratulations to all the newbies!

Hope your all well!! Going to try keep up with this thread now! :haha:


----------



## joeyjo

Hera said:


> I was wondering if anyone else has had this, I have just hit 6 weeks today and been having terrible lower back ache and belly cramps (not by mild) for About 3 days, this morning after walking with my toddler to the shop I had brown discharge when I wiped (sorry if TMI) called my midwife and she told me to call GP to see if he can organise a scan for me on Monday - I am so terrified, I have had a bad feeling for a few days and now feel like a wreck!! I never had anything like this when I was pregnant with my DD.

I've not had anything like that but keeping everything crossed for you. Try not to stress too much, easier said than done I know :hugs:


----------



## joeyjo

Boothh said:


> LegoHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> I think she's too young too, the last thing you want if anything were to go wrong will be worrying how she's taking it too. My son is only 4 but I won't tell him til I know everything's going well.
> 
> 
> Went to the docs this morning and iv got a UTI so got anti bs for it, I was really upset about it because I'm scared the infection might compromise the baby so the doc has taken HCG bloods and I have a repeat on Monday, hopeful my mind will be at rest with all the results back on Tuesday!
> Just going to spend the weekend trying to relax as much as possible xx
> 
> Ah Try not to worry too much. I had loads of uti's whilst pregnant with Caitlyn xClick to expand...
> 
> I had them a few times with Jesse but it's just when I was v early pregnant with teddy they swabbed me for infection and the doc was like, were checking because infection can be a cause of mc! That probably off the cuff comment has scarred me lol! xxClick to expand...

Hugs - glad you got treatment so quick. Try not to stress xx


----------



## LegoHouse

I had lots of bleeding in my first pregnancy and she was fine. It was a horrible experience though and extremely worrying :( x


----------



## LegoHouse

I'm shattered!! Counting down the hours until my OH is home!!


----------



## Haylee.

I was feeling the same this afternoon LH, I was so glad when OH finally arrived home. I just collapsed on the lounge as soon as he walked through the door! It didn't last long but I cherished every moment :haha:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Hera said:


> I was wondering if anyone else has had this, I have just hit 6 weeks today and been having terrible lower back ache and belly cramps (not by mild) for About 3 days, this morning after walking with my toddler to the shop I had brown discharge when I wiped (sorry if TMI) called my midwife and she told me to call GP to see if he can organise a scan for me on Monday - I am so terrified, I have had a bad feeling for a few days and now feel like a wreck!! I never had anything like this when I was pregnant with my DD.

Hello, I am not trying to sound like I want to get you worried but I just want to be honest and let to know what the possibilities are ... Since you asked for our experience 

I had a brown discharge twice ( out of 4 pregnancies ) and it didn't end up well both times for me . 
First time I had a missed miscarriage . Have been spotting for a week without any pain and after that ,bleeding ( 13 weeks pregnant ) 
Second time I had strong period like cramps and lower back pain for about 2-3 days and after that  I started bleeding - chemical pregnancy( 4 weeks pregnant ) 
I am not saying that's happening to you . I am saying for some women it's normal to bleed / spot and for some not :shrug:
They usually say if the bleeding / spotting is without strong pain than it should be fine :thumbup:
I hope you get your scan so you can find out what's going on :flower:
I wish you good luck and try to rest as much as possible :winkwink:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Have been baking for about 3 days now and hopefully I am gonna finish today . Also I clean the house every Friday so I need to get that done . 
And tomorrow going for our best friends daughters 3rd birthday ( baking for her ) and coming back Sunday . OH is working late today on top of it ;( 
Busy week for me . I am so exhausted .
I couldn't even walk yesterday evening how tired I was ( and I mean it literally ) . 
Otherwise I feel the same . Occasional boob pain, tired and I realized I woke up this morning with bloated belly . It's there all the time now . OH is teasing me that I am fatty :D but I lost 4 pound so I can tell it's not weight gain :D or it should not be :D .
I was thinking today how wonderful it would be to find out the gender of the baby on Christmas . Like Try to go for and u/s and give the doctor blue and pink shoes and tell her to put the right ones in the box and to hide the second pair and than open the box on Christmas Day :) I should be 16 weeks December 23 and we found out at 17 weeks with my son do I think It may be possible :)


----------



## Hera

Thank you so much for your experiences - honestly don't think this is going well as have really strong cramps (far worse than period) and am now bleeding slightly, have GP appt in an hour but not really holding much hope right now :(


----------



## LegoHouse

Ah :hugs: Hera. I have been having some really sharp pains but no bleeding. I will keep my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## LegoHouse

It's taking everything in me not to fall asleep but my toddler would destroy the place and possibly knock himself out lol so keeping busy!!!


----------



## LegoHouse

We found out my sons gender at 15+6 so it is possible x


----------



## Boothh

Hera - :hugs: fingers crossed for you Hun xxx

Iv just had a nap with teddy after a horrible sleep last night! Don't feel any better for it though!

I think I was 16+1 when I found out teddy was a boy! We want a surprise this time! :)


----------



## LegoHouse

I didn't want to find out this time but my OH does lol so I will find out x


----------



## CaliDreaming

Hera--you will definitely be in my thoughts and prayers

Proudmama, yes it's totally possible to know the gender at 16 weeks. I actually found out dd's gender at 12 weeks. I had my NT testing done at a perinatologist's office, and they are usually able to tell that early because they have super sensitive equipment. I'm hoping I can get to know that early this time too. I would find out the second I got my bfp if I could!!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

That's how it should be right? Pregnancy test that doesn't tell you pregnant or not pregnant but boy / girl or not pregnant :) that would be awesome !


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Hera said:


> Thank you so much for your experiences - honestly don't think this is going well as have really strong cramps (far worse than period) and am now bleeding slightly, have GP appt in an hour but not really holding much hope right now :(

You never know :hugs:
I have heard women with twins are more likely to bleed :)
Let us know how everything went and good luck :flower:


----------



## Boothh

This will hopefully be our last baby and we found out both times before so this pregnancy and baby I want to do all the things I havnt done yet and really like that idea of a surprise cus we've never had it before! x


----------



## confuzion

tozz3 said:


> Hi im new to this so hello everyone!
> im currently 4w5d and very excited. i just wondered if you have any advice on when to tell my setp daughter? she is coming up 12 and very mature but im unsure if we should wait a little longer? My DH is desperate to tell her which is understandable but im worried something might happen.
> 
> please let me know your thoughts.
> 
> xxx:wacko:

Hi and welcome tozz. Congrats! When by chance is your due date? I worked out June 16 from you being 4w5d but if I'm wrong please correct me :flower:


----------



## confuzion

Hera said:


> I was wondering if anyone else has had this, I have just hit 6 weeks today and been having terrible lower back ache and belly cramps (not by mild) for About 3 days, this morning after walking with my toddler to the shop I had brown discharge when I wiped (sorry if TMI) called my midwife and she told me to call GP to see if he can organise a scan for me on Monday - I am so terrified, I have had a bad feeling for a few days and now feel like a wreck!! I never had anything like this when I was pregnant with my DD.

I'm sorry Hera. Unfortunately my experience with bleeding is not good. But I know it can be totally normal so don't give up hope. We're all rooting for you. Hope scan on Monday shows you a beautiful baby!


----------



## LegoHouse

I'm 4 weeks 5 days and due on 15th x


----------



## confuzion

So I got some good news this morning!

My progesterone from yesterday was 26 and my hcg was 14,000+(don't remember exact number as I was too busy celebrating the progesterone in my head). :happydance:

I am overcome with relief!! I think I'll finally start enjoying my pregnancy. Those numbers are WAY better than my numbers last time around. I want to cry I'm so happy. And my midwife is the best. She called before I'd even woken up so I didn't have to sit there all day waiting for the phone call. 

Oh and I'm definitely finding out the sex as soon as I can! Lol it's my first baby and I want to buy a bunch of itty bitty clothes!


----------



## confuzion

Oh thanks legohouse! I just woke up so my brains all messed up lol. I'm gonna fix her date now.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Congratulations confuzion!! That's awesome news!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Now you can relax and focus on the fun stuff!!


----------



## Sunny Flowers

Hi Ladies :) I am due June 20th.


----------



## confuzion

Sunny Flowers said:


> Hi Ladies :) I am due June 20th.

Congrats and welcome! :happydance:


----------



## LegoHouse

Sunny Flowers said:


> Hi Ladies :) I am due June 20th.

Congrats!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Welcome Sunny flowers!


----------



## LegoHouse

I cannot wait for dinner :/ I hope I have the same pregnancy as last time and don't gain weight despite eating like a pig lol


----------



## luminescent

Congrats confuzion! That's awesome!

Hello sunny, welcome to the group :)

I called and made my first appointment today, I'll take a urine test and see a nurse about family history, etc. on tuesday the 15th, and they'll set me up with my first OB appt after that. Yay!


----------



## OpheliaVY

confuzion said:


> So I got some good news this morning!
> 
> My progesterone from yesterday was 26 and my hcg was 14,000+(don't remember exact number as I was too busy celebrating the progesterone in my head). :happydance:
> 
> I am overcome with relief!! I think I'll finally start enjoying my pregnancy. Those numbers are WAY better than my numbers last time around. I want to cry I'm so happy. And my midwife is the best. She called before I'd even woken up so I didn't have to sit there all day waiting for the phone call.
> 
> Oh and I'm definitely finding out the sex as soon as I can! Lol it's my first baby and I want to buy a bunch of itty bitty clothes!

Great news and great numbers for sure!!! So happy for you! When's your f/u appointment?


----------



## confuzion

Thank you ladies :) I'm super excited now.

Ophelia: my next appointment is october 31st (so 3 more weeks that are going to draggg). So I guess not doing another set of bloodwork. But I'll have an u/s then and I hope I see a hb :cloud9:

How about you? When's the next appt?


----------



## confuzion

luminescent said:


> Congrats confuzion! That's awesome!
> 
> Hello sunny, welcome to the group :)
> 
> I called and made my first appointment today, I'll take a urine test and see a nurse about family history, etc. on tuesday the 15th, and they'll set me up with my first OB appt after that. Yay!

yay! thankfully, I didn't have to do the full family history all over again lol they had everything on file from my m/c in july.


----------



## asmcsm

confuzion said:


> Thank you ladies :) I'm super excited now.
> 
> Ophelia: my next appointment is october 31st (so 3 more weeks that are going to draggg). So I guess not doing another set of bloodwork. But I'll have an u/s then and I hope I see a hb :cloud9:
> 
> How about you? When's the next appt?

They didn't order a second set of bloodwork for you either? I'm so frustrated my midwife didn't. I'm going to get it done privately on Monday just for piece of mind. My next appointment is on the 25th. Hoping to see a little HB then


----------



## confuzion

asmcsm said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies :) I'm super excited now.
> 
> Ophelia: my next appointment is october 31st (so 3 more weeks that are going to draggg). So I guess not doing another set of bloodwork. But I'll have an u/s then and I hope I see a hb :cloud9:
> 
> How about you? When's the next appt?
> 
> They didn't order a second set of bloodwork for you either? I'm so frustrated my midwife didn't. I'm going to get it done privately on Monday just for piece of mind. My next appointment is on the 25th. Hoping to see a little HB thenClick to expand...

With my last pregnancy, they had me coming in so often for bloodwork, it was stressing me out like crazy. So the fact that they feel confident enough not to order more bloodwork actually gives me peace of mind lol. I trust my midwife 100%. I think I would obsess too much. So I'm going to take my small win and hope that the 31st is what I hope it will be!

But if you feel a second set of bloods will help you breathe easy then go for it!


----------



## asmcsm

confuzion said:


> With my last pregnancy, they had me coming in so often for bloodwork, it was stressing me out like crazy. So the fact that they feel confident enough not to order more bloodwork actually gives me peace of mind lol. I trust my midwife 100%. I think I would obsess too much. So I'm going to take my small win and hope that the 31st is what I hope it will be!
> 
> But if you feel a second set of bloods will help you breathe easy then go for it!

I guess it's more stressful for me because they hadn't even seen my results yet and decided not to do another and they hadn't bothered to do a vaginal US when it was obviously too early to see anything on abdominal. And I had specifically requested them because I need to know for my own sanity. My mom and my sister both loved the midwife that I'm seeing right now, but I'm not sure I do so far. The practice requires that you see all 3 practitioners at least once during your pregnancy so I'm going to see how I like the other midwife then decide who I want.


----------



## rainbowsun

I'm going crazy. Went in for my first ultrasounds today, and they found a beautiful gestational sac, but no yolk sac. Since I'm 5 weeks 2 days, the doctor gave me a 50-50 chance this pregnancy will survive. I want to be hopeful, but my HCG levels are so high (18,000) how can there not be a yolk sac and still be a successful pregnancy?
:sad2::sad2:


----------



## Boothh

Yaaaay confuzion! That's great, xx

Welcome sunny flowers :hi:

LH - I'm starving but I feel sick at the thought of food and when I'm eating. It's annoying!


Rainbow sun - :hugs: hopefully they just missed it and next time everything will be perfect! Fingers crossed for you Hun xx


Wow it's busy in here tonight! X


----------



## confuzion

rainbowsun said:


> I'm going crazy. Went in for my first ultrasounds today, and they found a beautiful gestational sac, but no yolk sac. Since I'm 5 weeks 2 days, the doctor gave me a 50-50 chance this pregnancy will survive. I want to be hopeful, but my HCG levels are so high (18,000) how can there not be a yolk sac and still be a successful pregnancy?
> :sad2::sad2:

5w2d is super early! I definitely did not want an early scan for this very reason. Undue stress! hcg levels do not always coincide with what you will see on your scan. So take a breather! and hopefully you will see more in your next scan.


----------



## CaliDreaming

rainbowsun said:


> I'm going crazy. Went in for my first ultrasounds today, and they found a beautiful gestational sac, but no yolk sac. Since I'm 5 weeks 2 days, the doctor gave me a 50-50 chance this pregnancy will survive. I want to be hopeful, but my HCG levels are so high (18,000) how can there not be a yolk sac and still be a successful pregnancy?
> :sad2::sad2:

I had my first scan at 6 weeks 1 day and before the sonographer started she told me that if we didn't see anything that it was too early to worry about it. You are a full week earlier than I was so I'm puzzled about why your doc gave you such grim odds, esp. with your hcg levels.


----------



## JAJuly2013

confuzion said:


> So I got some good news this morning!
> 
> My progesterone from yesterday was 26 and my hcg was 14,000+(don't remember exact number as I was too busy celebrating the progesterone in my head). :happydance:
> 
> I am overcome with relief!! I think I'll finally start enjoying my pregnancy. Those numbers are WAY better than my numbers last time around. I want to cry I'm so happy. And my midwife is the best. She called before I'd even woken up so I didn't have to sit there all day waiting for the phone call.
> 
> Oh and I'm definitely finding out the sex as soon as I can! Lol it's my first baby and I want to buy a bunch of itty bitty clothes!

That's awesome! Congrats!!! :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## OpheliaVY

confuzion said:


> Thank you ladies :) I'm super excited now.
> 
> Ophelia: my next appointment is october 31st (so 3 more weeks that are going to draggg). So I guess not doing another set of bloodwork. But I'll have an u/s then and I hope I see a hb :cloud9:
> 
> How about you? When's the next appt?

My next appointment is on the 29th. So I'm right there with you on the time dragging by. I'm so excited to see a scan and hear the heart beat.. EEK! 

Welcome new sunflowers! I hope everything goes smooth for each of us!


----------



## pdxmom

Hi ladies could u pls join u girls for the june due group...
i found out i am preggers almost 3 weeks back but just had my viability scan this wednesday and got an all gud report from my doc yday...im due on 5th of june which also happens to be my birthday :flower: hoping to get to know all of your girls better :flower:


----------



## asmcsm

YAY SONIA!! Glad you're here!! :D


----------



## pdxmom

Thanks Ash :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

pdxmom said:


> Hi ladies could u pls join u girls for the june due group...
> i found out i am preggers almost 3 weeks back but just had my viability scan this wednesday and got an all gud report from my doc yday...im due on 5th of june which also happens to be my birthday :flower: hoping to get to know all of your girls better :flower:

Congratulations on the pregnancy and the good news! Welcome :happydance:


----------



## MissyLissy

Hi ladies! I joined this group on Monday then kind of disappeared because I got bad Beta results. At 14dpo I was only at 24.5 and devastated! But, at 16dpo my levels more than doubled to 62, and today at 18dpo, they more than doubled again to 138. I'm definitely NOT out of the woods, and I most definitely could miscarry (or have an ectopic), but my doctors are happy with the doubling and telling me to be optimistic. I'm going in for an EARLY six week scan on October 21st to check things out, but I'm not drawing anymore Betas for now. I just pray they keep doubling!! My biggest hope is just that I was a super late implanter, and the baby is a couple days behind because of this. Anyway...I'm still so cautious, and I might need to leave this group at anytime and go back into TTC land, but June 16th is my due date, and my goal! Focusing on being positive.


----------



## confuzion

MissyLissy said:


> Hi ladies! I joined this group on Monday then kind of disappeared because I got bad Beta results. At 14dpo I was only at 24.5 and devastated! But, at 16doo my levels more than doubled to 62, and today at 18dpo, they more than doubled again to 138. I'm definitely NOT out of the woods, and I most definitely could miscarry (or have an ectopic), but my doctors are happy with the doubling and telling me to be optimistic. I'm going in for an EARLY six week scan on October 21st to check things out, but I'm not drawing anymore Betas for now. I just pray they keep doubling!! My biggest hope is just that I was a super late implanter, and the baby is a couple days behind because of this. Anyway...I'm still so cautious, and I might need to leave this group at anytime and go back into TTC land, but June 16th is my due date, and my goal! Focusing on being positive.

So sorry to hear that you've been stressed over your betas :hugs:

I've heard many times that it's not really the number that's important but the doubling so I definitely would listen to your doctors and be optimistic. Good luck to you. We're all hoping for the best for you. Keep us updated, and good luck for your scan.


----------



## Exmxb

Hi ladies! I'm due June 12th! :cloud9: :happydance:


----------



## confuzion

Exmxb said:


> Hi ladies! I'm due June 12th! :cloud9: :happydance:

Yay :happydance: Congrats and welcome!


----------



## rainbowsun

CaliDreaming said:


> I had my first scan at 6 weeks 1 day and before the sonographer started she told me that if we didn't see anything that it was too early to worry about it. You are a full week earlier than I was so I'm puzzled about why your doc gave you such grim odds, esp. with your hcg levels.

I think my doctor is worried because the yolk sac is supposed to be there at this point. I wouldn't worry if there was no heartbeat or fetal pole, but it looks like the yolk sac needs to be there by 5.5 weeks...


----------



## jenniferannex

Sunny Flowers said:


> Hi Ladies :) I am due June 20th.

Congratulations!!!:D


rainbowsun said:


> I'm going crazy. Went in for my first ultrasounds today, and they found a beautiful gestational sac, but no yolk sac. Since I'm 5 weeks 2 days, the doctor gave me a 50-50 chance this pregnancy will survive. I want to be hopeful, but my HCG levels are so high (18,000) how can there not be a yolk sac and still be a successful pregnancy?
> :sad2::sad2:

hopefully it was just too early to see it! fingers crossed for you :flower:



pdxmom said:


> Hi ladies could u pls join u girls for the june due group...
> i found out i am preggers almost 3 weeks back but just had my viability scan this wednesday and got an all gud report from my doc yday...im due on 5th of june which also happens to be my birthday :flower: hoping to get to know all of your girls better :flower:

Welcome and congrats!!!



Exmxb said:


> Hi ladies! I'm due June 12th! :cloud9: :happydance:

Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## Boothh

Welcome pdxmom! :hi:

MissyLissy fingers crossed for you! Sounds good that your numbers are doubling xx

Exmxb - welcome! :) xx


----------



## MissyLissy

confuzion said:


> MissyLissy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I joined this group on Monday then kind of disappeared because I got bad Beta results. At 14dpo I was only at 24.5 and devastated! But, at 16doo my levels more than doubled to 62, and today at 18dpo, they more than doubled again to 138. I'm definitely NOT out of the woods, and I most definitely could miscarry (or have an ectopic), but my doctors are happy with the doubling and telling me to be optimistic. I'm going in for an EARLY six week scan on October 21st to check things out, but I'm not drawing anymore Betas for now. I just pray they keep doubling!! My biggest hope is just that I was a super late implanter, and the baby is a couple days behind because of this. Anyway...I'm still so cautious, and I might need to leave this group at anytime and go back into TTC land, but June 16th is my due date, and my goal! Focusing on being positive.
> 
> So sorry to hear that you've been stressed over your betas :hugs:
> 
> I've heard many times that it's not really the number that's important but the doubling so I definitely would listen to your doctors and be optimistic. Good luck to you. We're all hoping for the best for you. Keep us updated, and good luck for your scan.Click to expand...

Thanks! It's been quite the week for me. I just need to accept whatever will be, will be...and focus on the postive. TODAY I am pregnant. 

Seriously though...these stupid Beta numbers are really stressing me out and have robbed me of a lot of happiness this week. I almost think I want to opt out of them next time and just let whatever happens, happen.


----------



## Haylee.

confuzion said:


> So I got some good news this morning!
> 
> My progesterone from yesterday was 26 and my hcg was 14,000+(don't remember exact number as I was too busy celebrating the progesterone in my head). :happydance:
> 
> I am overcome with relief!! I think I'll finally start enjoying my pregnancy. Those numbers are WAY better than my numbers last time around. I want to cry I'm so happy. And my midwife is the best. She called before I'd even woken up so I didn't have to sit there all day waiting for the phone call.
> 
> Oh and I'm definitely finding out the sex as soon as I can! Lol it's my first baby and I want to buy a bunch of itty bitty clothes!

Congrats Hun! Great numbers and you didn't have to wait the weekend :yipee: Baby shopping is _so_ fun! 



Sunny Flowers said:


> Hi Ladies :) I am due June 20th.

Welcome and congrats! :)



pdxmom said:


> Hi ladies could u pls join u girls for the june due group...
> i found out i am preggers almost 3 weeks back but just had my viability scan this wednesday and got an all gud report from my doc yday...im due on 5th of june which also happens to be my birthday :flower: hoping to get to know all of your girls better :flower:

Congrats! My Dad and his mum (my Nan) share the same birthday :)



Exmxb said:


> Hi ladies! I'm due June 12th! :cloud9: :happydance:

Welcome and congrats! :)



MissyLissy said:


> Thanks! It's been quite the week for me. I just need to accept whatever will be, will be...and focus on the postive. TODAY I am pregnant.
> 
> Seriously though...these stupid Beta numbers are really stressing me out and have robbed me of a lot of happiness this week. I almost think I want to opt out of them next time and just let whatever happens, happen.

:hugs: Sorry your betas are stressing you hun, I really hope it all works out. Confuzion posted a chart a few pages back showing how much they can vary in the first few weeks. Did you see that? Big hugs to you x

Rainbowsun - I hope it's just too early for you to see the yolk sac. There is still hope :hugs:

AFM - Feeling great. Not too many symptoms which is kind of worrying but I am getting the odd wave nausea :) OH and I are off to the cinema this evening :) I thinks it's our first baby free date since we had ds! Sorry for all the multiquotes, I was too hard trying to remember so much without them.


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Hello ladies! I would love to join if you don't mind! I just found out I was pregnant on Tuesday and I think my due date is around June 17th. My Dr. hasn't confirmed that, but I just did a couple online calculators. 

Just a little bit about me. I had very irregular AF's sometimes I would get it every 10-14 days and other times I wouldn't get it for months. My Dr. decided to start us on femara, because she didn't think I was ovulating. We started out first cycle of femara about a month ago and just found out we are pregnant! I had a quick scare when I went in for my first betas they were only 17. My Dr. had me come in two days later (yesterday) and they had tripled to 54. I go in one more time on Tuesday to make sure they are continuing to rise properly. Has anyone else had low betas like this?

I look forward to meeting all of you and hearing all about our journeys together!


----------



## confuzion

Good to hear you're feeling well haylee! Enjoy the cinema :)

lifeisbeauty : congrats on your BFP and welcome! I'm sorry I have no experience with betas so low but I never had my blood drawn before the 5th week :shrug:

The fact that they rose so much is great news though! I'm sure all will be well.


----------



## Haylee.

Thanks confuzion! :) 

Welcome and congrats lifeisbeauty :flower: 

I don't have much experience with betas either, but from what I've read, if they tripled in that time, I think everything will be okay x Good luck :hugs:


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Hayley and Confuzion you ladies are great! Thanks for your support! I'll update on Tuesday with my results! I'm hoping they are out the roof! :)


----------



## Haylee.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you life! And for any of the other ladies anxiously awaiting beta results too x


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Welcome all newbies :) 
The group is growing every day ! :)


----------



## Hotszott22

Wow! I just caught up on everything... Congrats newbies and good luck everyone.


----------



## traylee01

could i join please, i think ill be due around 8th june,
i found out i was pregnant 15 days ago at 13dpo, (not sure when last period to irregular only no O date) which was 15th sep

i had a scan yesterday but could only see a small sac barely there very tiny, im a bit worried but go back in 2 weeks for another scan


----------



## traylee01

rainbow sun im with you, i went for a scan yesterday not sure how far along i am, all i no is i Od sep 15th got a pos 15 days ago
all they could see on me was a small sac very tiny and nothing else, told me to go back in 2 weeks, im so scared its a blighted ovum or something im so worried
my dr doesnt do beta numbers so i have no idea what mine are,
i might go see another dr next week and ask for numbers to be done


----------



## Boothh

Haylee - good you're feeling great! Hope you had fun at the cinema! 

Lifeisbeauty - I havnt had my betas back yet so don't know my levels but it sounds good they are rising! Hope the next ones can put your mind at rest x

Traylee01 - I'm due 8th June too! Hope your next scan goes well I have my first one on the 28th. Try not to worry, they won't even do scans here til 7 weeks because it can just cause you to stress if they don't see much xx

AFM - boys got up early today, I'm not feeling to bad, just want to get to Monday to know my first beta result! The boys have a birthday party this afternoon so hopefully it will tire them out for an early night! Lol. Foes anybody have any plans for the weekend? x


----------



## 1eighty

no idea what we get here. our booking in appt is in 2 weeks but i think all they do is take bloods, i don't think we get a scan or anything. i'm still nauseated, but that's really the only sign there's something going on (oh, and the elastic band holding my jeans closed). i'd like some reassurance tbh, but we can't afford to go private for that.

i think i also ov'd on 15th sept - that's when my opk went nuts, exceptionally dark line.


----------



## traylee01

yes mine was also positive then


----------



## LegoHouse

I'm not sure why, but I'm not worried this time. I don't even think I want an early scan lol


----------



## Boothh

LegoHouse said:


> I'm not sure why, but I'm not worried this time. I don't even think I want an early scan lol

That's really good! I'm not as worried as I was with teddy but I still havnt got my head round being pregnant again yet and I'm abit paranoid as my sickness hasn't kicked in really yet. Though I bet I'll be wishing I didn't say that in a week or so lol x


----------



## Rozzer

Hi ladies,

I've been Mia for a couple of days. Despite wanting, trying for and being so happy about this pregnancy, I have actually been freaking out and my anxiety levels have been sky high after what happened last time (ds born at 29 weeks, due to hellp syndrome and placenta basically causing my system to shut down).
I've taken a week off work and just working on being calm and relaxing.
Had my first midwife appointment yesterday and it went really well, going for my first scan at 7 weeks. Most of the time I'm trying not to think about being pregnant - I don't think I'll fully relax until I hit 24 weeks and viability.

Anyone else having similar freak outs?


----------



## LegoHouse

I really freaked out last time. I couldn't get attached to my son at all after 3 miscarriages. I expected him to be gone at any moment until he was in my arms. Even at 40 weeks :( I don't feel like that this time though thankfully x


----------



## luminescent

welcome new ladies and congrats! it feels like there's so many of us already and october isn't even half done. yay!

when I had my mc last year my ob had me take quite a few betas (like, at least 4 or 5) to check hcg every few days because it was rising so slowly, eventually I started bleeding and they got me an early scan and nothing there. it was so stressful- accidental like this one, but also my first pregnancy so I was terrified! 

this time around they said they've changed procedures and if everything seems normal on my end they don't do any blood tests right away, which is fine with me. (I suppose if I really wanted one they would give one to me). way too much to worry about, when you can't really do anything at this point anyway. I'm just going to assume and hope everything is alright in there, and try to enjoy it!

I'm figuring out when to tell my mom. I live a couple hours away and may be going home on the 21st to visit, I'll be a little over 7 weeks. I get all shaky and nervous when I think about doing it but I want to tell her in person. and I think she'd be a little hurt if I wait to tell her until 12 weeks, because we're usually so close. I also feel like I need all the support I can get, and it'll give her more time to come around if she's angry :/

we may have discussed this already but have any of you told your families yet? or are you waiting until farther along?


----------



## LegoHouse

I've told my family apart from my grandparents. They're all pretty excited, minus the comments about me needing a bigger house, and car lol


----------



## bumpy22

Hey ladies :D June 18th xxxx


----------



## x Zaly x

Hello ladies, can i join to? Im due around 18th of june xx


----------



## Linny

Hello ladies!

I'm think I'm due 18th June going by my last AF, can I join? X


----------



## asmcsm

Welcome bumpy22! And congrats again!

I've told my mom, sisters, aunt and grandma as well as my employers because they are like my second family and also they needed to know since we're getting ready to move to a new location and I won't be ale to help much. They all knew we were trying after the miscarriage so I didn't mind telling them. Waiting to tell DH's mom until after we see a heartbeat because she has a tendency to talk too much and we don't want everyone knowing yet.


----------



## asmcsm

Welcome zaly and Linny! Congrats!


----------



## MissyLissy

luminescent said:


> welcome new ladies and congrats! it feels like there's so many of us already and october isn't even half done. yay!
> 
> when I had my mc last year my ob had me take quite a few betas (like, at least 4 or 5) to check hcg every few days because it was rising so slowly, eventually I started bleeding and they got me an early scan and nothing there. it was so stressful- accidental like this one, but also my first pregnancy so I was terrified!
> 
> this time around they said they've changed procedures and if everything seems normal on my end they don't do any blood tests right away, which is fine with me. (I suppose if I really wanted one they would give one to me). way too much to worry about, when you can't really do anything at this point anyway. I'm just going to assume and hope everything is alright in there, and try to enjoy it!
> 
> I'm figuring out when to tell my mom. I live a couple hours away and may be going home on the 21st to visit, I'll be a little over 7 weeks. I get all shaky and nervous when I think about doing it but I want to tell her in person. and I think she'd be a little hurt if I wait to tell her until 12 weeks, because we're usually so close. I also feel like I need all the support I can get, and it'll give her more time to come around if she's angry :/
> 
> we may have discussed this already but have any of you told your families yet? or are you waiting until farther along?



I almost wish I hadn't gotten bloods! I like your doctor's thinking. I've been in HCG Hell for the past week. My numbers keep doubling nicely, but they are very, very low. At this point, whatever happens, happens...and I'd rather not know and be happy right now. It's my first BFP after a year of trying, and I want to be able to enjoy it, whatever the outcome. But I guess it's nice that I can mentally prepare myself for the chance of miscarriage. 

As far as who I told? Just my husband (obviously), my mom, and my cousin. My husband told his parents. We warned all of them that my HCG Beta tests are super low, but doubling, so anything could happen. I'm super close to my cousin (she's more like a sister to me) and my mom, so if I miscarry, I'm going to want their support. Other than that, I'm going to wait to tell everyone else until I *hopefully* make it to the second trimester sometime in December. :)


----------



## Picksbaby

Hi ladies! I've been a bit of a stalker of this group since finding out in pregnant but didn't want to post just yet. I'm due June 14th !! Found out very early!! 6weeks today.

Very excited this time round I had a three month break from being pregnant we just stopped trying. Also found out I have aps (sticky blood) I'm on asprin and fragamin injections daily... 

All my pregnancies have usually ended around 4weeks and 5days I start bleeding but my blood start showing failed pregnancy at 3weeks 6day mark..

I'm under the recent miscarriage clinic had sooo much blood taken but very happy there keeping a eye on me, I've had blood taken at 3weeks+2 they were 61 at 3+4 they were 184 and taken on Tuesday at 4+3 they are 2083 so I'm over the moon!!

I'm being booked in for a ultrasound at 6weeks+2 can't wait!!!

Done another pregnancy test this morning, my levels must be so high only the test line is now showing.. Never had this before and I done a clear blue digital 3+ !! Yayy after three miscarriages I actually believe this is our little rainbow baby!


----------



## confuzion

Congrats traylee01, bumpy22, x Zaly x, Linny, and Picksbaby!

We're happy to have all of you ladies! Have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Hera

Hera said:


> Thank you so much for your experiences - honestly don't think this is going well as have really strong cramps (far worse than period) and am now bleeding slightly, have GP appt in an hour but not really holding much hope right now :(




Hera said:


> I was wondering if anyone else has had this, I have just hit 6 weeks today and been having terrible lower back ache and belly cramps (not by mild) for About 3 days, this morning after walking with my toddler to the shop I had brown discharge when I wiped (sorry if TMI) called my midwife and she told me to call GP to see if he can organise a scan for me on Monday - I am so terrified, I have had a bad feeling for a few days and now feel like a wreck!! I never had anything like this when I was pregnant with my DD.

Hi all

I just wanted to update wat has been a very long 2 days. Went to drs appt and they rushed me into a&e, who then rushed me up to early pregnancy and after many tests and ultrasounds rushed me into theatre for an eptopic pregnancy. The pregnancy was 6 weeks exactly and still alive and growing but had started to bleed, was told lucky it didn't rupture. Had key hole surgery to remove pregnancy but lost my left falopian tube last night and am just home from hospital. I am sorry this sounds very clinical and matter of fact but its just easier not to think emotionally right now. I am officially out until Jan as cant start trying again until then (if we do at all). Please remove me from June. - good luck and happy Pregs to all you other sunflowers xx :cry:


----------



## confuzion

Hera said:


> Hera said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your experiences - honestly don't think this is going well as have really strong cramps (far worse than period) and am now bleeding slightly, have GP appt in an hour but not really holding much hope right now :(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hera said:
> 
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else has had this, I have just hit 6 weeks today and been having terrible lower back ache and belly cramps (not by mild) for About 3 days, this morning after walking with my toddler to the shop I had brown discharge when I wiped (sorry if TMI) called my midwife and she told me to call GP to see if he can organise a scan for me on Monday - I am so terrified, I have had a bad feeling for a few days and now feel like a wreck!! I never had anything like this when I was pregnant with my DD.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi all
> 
> I just wanted to update wat has been a very long 2 days. Went to drs appt and they rushed me into a&e, who then rushed me up to early pregnancy and after many tests and ultrasounds rushed me into theatre for an eptopic pregnancy. The pregnancy was 6 weeks exactly and still alive and growing but had started to bleed, was told lucky it didn't rupture. Had key hole surgery to remove pregnancy but lost my left falopian tube last night and am just home from hospital. I am sorry this sounds very clinical and matter of fact but its just easier not to think emotionally right now. I am officially out until Jan as cant start trying again until then (if we do at all). Please remove me from June. - good luck and happy Pregs to all you other sunflowers xx :cry:Click to expand...


Oh no Hera. I am sooo sorry for what you are going through. I am sure you will want to try come January. It hurts now, I know, but you'll heal. Good luck to you.


----------



## Linny

I never expected to be posting in a pregnancy forum again so it's lovely to be back! I only just found out on thurs cos I tested late, it came as a shock to be honest. We were full on ttc with our first! It took a year of OPK, charting and CBFM, plus a cocktail of vits I thought would help! This time we only DTD one time right after AF and here I am!

I'm feeling excited, nervous, scared but really lucky&#128522; what's ur :bfp: stories?? How u feeling??


----------



## joeyjo

Wow this thread moves quick 

:hugs: big hugs Hera :cry: glad you are OK and that it didn't rupture but thinking of you lots at this sad time.

Congrats to all the other ladies joining us.


----------



## MissyLissy

Hera said:


> Hera said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your experiences - honestly don't think this is going well as have really strong cramps (far worse than period) and am now bleeding slightly, have GP appt in an hour but not really holding much hope right now :(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hera said:
> 
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else has had this, I have just hit 6 weeks today and been having terrible lower back ache and belly cramps (not by mild) for About 3 days, this morning after walking with my toddler to the shop I had brown discharge when I wiped (sorry if TMI) called my midwife and she told me to call GP to see if he can organise a scan for me on Monday - I am so terrified, I have had a bad feeling for a few days and now feel like a wreck!! I never had anything like this when I was pregnant with my DD.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi all
> 
> I just wanted to update wat has been a very long 2 days. Went to drs appt and they rushed me into a&e, who then rushed me up to early pregnancy and after many tests and ultrasounds rushed me into theatre for an eptopic pregnancy. The pregnancy was 6 weeks exactly and still alive and growing but had started to bleed, was told lucky it didn't rupture. Had key hole surgery to remove pregnancy but lost my left falopian tube last night and am just home from hospital. I am sorry this sounds very clinical and matter of fact but its just easier not to think emotionally right now. I am officially out until Jan as cant start trying again until then (if we do at all). Please remove me from June. - good luck and happy Pregs to all you other sunflowers xx :cry:Click to expand...


:hugs: I'm so sorry.


----------



## luminescent

Hera- im so so sorry :( I'm glad you're okay (as okay as you can be right now), that's the most important thing. 

Get lots of rest and be kind to yourself.


----------



## Boothh

Welcome to all the newbies!! :) xx

Hera - soo sorry Hun :cry: I know nothing anyone can say will help but everyone is thinking of you xx


----------



## catty

Hi !! I recently found out im pregnant and if all goes well next year I will have an 11 month old and a newborn!!!
Going by my period I am fue 16th of July but dont no how accurate this is as it qas a strange period after id given birth.


----------



## 1eighty

so sorry hera. i can't even imagine. big hugs, and hope to see you again with a rainbow in the new year <3


----------



## confuzion

catty said:


> Hi !! I recently found out im pregnant and if all goes well next year I will have an 11 month old and a newborn!!!
> Going by my period I am fue 16th of July but dont no how accurate this is as it qas a strange period after id given birth.

congrats catty and welcome to our sunflower group.


----------



## Boothh

Welcome catty!


Has the tiredness hit anybody else? I feel constantly zoned out at the moment and soo rude cus I keep yawning every 2 minutes x


----------



## jenniferannex

Hera, I'm so sorry :hugs: xxx


----------



## LegoHouse

Boothh said:


> Welcome catty!
> 
> 
> Has the tiredness hit anybody else? I feel constantly zoned out at the moment and soo rude cus I keep yawning every 2 minutes x

Yes already lol maybe because Oliver and I are up all night though x


----------



## confuzion

The tiredness hit me big time. It's actually one of my earliest symptoms, but it keeps getting worse. In fact, I need a nap right now lol.


----------



## LegoHouse

My son and I napped for 4 hours earlier haha!


----------



## trinity_enigm

Hera - I'm so sorry! There are no words but we're all thinking of you xx


Congratulations to all the new faces- there seems to be loads of us now.

We went to a 1st birthday party today and saw quite a few of our friends. Two of them (although they are a couple) asked me separately if I'm pregnant. I can't lie- I'm terrible at it so I went bright red and now they know. Its a bit of a shame as I really wanted it to be just me and dh until 12 weeks but its also nice to have someone else to talk about it with- especially someone who has been pregnant. I now feel like we should tell our families as others know but we swore them to secrecy!


----------



## saraaa

Hi everyone :) recently found out I'm pregnant again after a miscarriage at almost 6 weeks in August! Sooo happy we caught again so quickly :) this pregnancy feels a lot better, no horrible cramping, darker tests and more symptoms :):) can't wait for a scan to actually find out how far along I am because I didn't have a proper period after the miscarriage. Good luck ladies :)


----------



## TillyMoo

Hi ladies & congrats to you all!
Can I join you sunflowers please?
I'm due 14th June based on lmp.
Excited! :happydance:


----------



## confuzion

Just woke up from my nap. Still feeling exhausted :/

saraaa - I'm going to put your due date down as june 10th based off your ticker. I can change it once you have your dating scan :) Congrats to you and welcome.

Tillymoo - congrats to you! Welcome :)


----------



## saraaa

confuzion said:


> Just woke up from my nap. Still feeling exhausted :/
> 
> saraaa - I'm going to put your due date down as june 10th based off your ticker. I can change it once you have your dating scan :) Congrats to you and welcome.
> 
> Tillymoo - congrats to you! Welcome :)

Thankyouuuu :D


----------



## confuzion

Anyone else having a hard time eating? I haven't eaten today (it's 8 pm now) and the thought of eating makes me sick. I haven't thrown up at all so idk if this can be considered ms. I don't know what to do. I feel guilty for not eating but it's hard imagining forcing it down :/


----------



## Rozzer

I have no issue eating, but today it's been coming back up. It's weird, I don't feel nauseous exactly but I am vomiting. 
Might have some red tinged cm, but not totally sure.

I can totally feel my uterus though - it is poking out a tiny bit and feels hard. Dh could too :)


----------



## NandO1

Hi can i join please? I'm due on the 22nd of june with #4. Looking forward to getting to know everyone. xx


----------



## confuzion

NandO1 said:


> Hi can i join please? I'm due on the 22nd of june with #4. Looking forward to getting to know everyone. xx

Congrats on your June sunflower :) and welcome.


----------



## confuzion

Sorry you're throwing up rozzer!


----------



## Haylee.

51 sunflowers already!! :yipee:

Congrats and welcome Bumpy22, x Zaly x, Linny, PicksBaby, catty, saraaa, TillyMoo and NandO! The more the merrier!

catty - can't believe your going to have 2 under 1! Wowzers :) Irish twins, congats!!

Sorry your having trouble eating confuzion. My appetite has dropped a little too, I'm trying to eat even if it's just a bite of something every half an hour to keep my nausea at bay. Hope you fell better soon :hugs:

Rozzer - that's weird no nausea but vomiting, hope it stops soon for you! But how exciting about feeling your uterus! 

Hera - I'm so sorry to hear your news. I hope you make a speedy recovery and you are surrounded with love in this hard time. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Haylee.

Oh AFM - movie and dinner was great :) it was lovely to have some alone time with OH.


----------



## jodiejodie

I'm due June 17th!! How do we make little tickers with the baby on them?


----------



## asmcsm

jodiejodie said:


> I'm due June 17th!! How do we make little tickers with the baby on them?

Congrats! Generally if you see a ticker you like in someone's signature you can click on it and it will take you to the site to make your own.


----------



## Boothh

Welcome Saraaa NandO1 and jodiejodie :)

Confuzion - I'm struggling but I am literally forcing myself to eat because if the sickness kicks in that will be it for me. All I'm eating is crap though!

Erghhh just woke up from a nightmare and I'm lying in bed trying to take my mind off it! Soo tired! :( completly forgot about the vivid dreams x


----------



## Haylee.

Congrats and welcome Jodie :)

Sorry about the night mare booth! I had one not long ago, hadn't had one in years, forgot how scary they can be :wacko:


----------



## Boothh

Thanks Haylee! I usually get sex dreams in pregnancy haha but I always have really vivid dreams when I'm pregnant that feel real so when it's a scary one it freaks me out! My youngest has just woken up just as I'm getting tired again so I'm guessing its time to get up lol :(


----------



## Leinzlove

I'd like to join... Due June 22, 2014 with #3.


----------



## Haylee.

I remember having really vivid dreams with ds! It's crazy and seems to happen to a lot of ladies when they're pregnant, especially sex dreams :haha: 

Welcome leizlove! Congrats :)


----------



## TillyMoo

Congrats everyone & thank you for the lovely welcome!

Ah yes the vivid dreams! It's funny because I only ever get vivid dreams around ovulation time. Pregnant me gets them ALL the time!


----------



## LegoHouse

I got really upset being sick this morning lol how can I try and stop this sickness? :(


----------



## Boothh

Welcome leinzlove


LH - I feel sick this morning. And had to run off at the birthday party we were at yesterday to dry heave in the toilet. It's nowhere near as bad as with teddy though. Not yet anyway.

Things that helped me last time 
Trying to stay cold
Sipping sugary drinks or eating sweets often
Lying down as much as possible 

Safe foods were strawberry soya milk and crackers with dairylea on.

There are lots of things you could try though which never work for me like ginger biscuits, eating before you get out of bed, travel sickness wrist bands x


----------



## LegoHouse

I'm ready for bed already :| Michael is working from 8am until 8pm today. I am so ready to get past the first tri already :rofl:


----------



## laurenxs

Hi I think I'm due June 19th last AF was 22th September so think I ovulated around 26th but not 100% sure 
Xxx


----------



## Sizzles

Hello!
I'm nervously joining you with a due date of 10th June. This is our first baby and achieved through IVF: it's been a long road for us to get this far, so I'm terrified! I have an early scan booked for 2.5 weeks time. Am I the only IVF lady on here?


----------



## Haylee.

Congrats and welcome Lauren :)

Congrats on your successful ivf, Sizzles! I hope the next 2.5 weeks goes quickly for you, welcome to the group :) 

Xx


----------



## Sizzles

Oops! Forgot to ask to be added to the front page: 10th June. Thanks!


----------



## 1eighty

i bloody WISH i could throw up. my MS seems to be 2 weeks of 24 hour nausea, followed eventually by some vomiting. that's how it was with DS, and i've only got a week to go here until i can throw up and start feeling better!


----------



## Boothh

Yaay more June babies! Congrats guys!

:hugs: to all those with ms :( I'm starting to feel paranoid that I'm not as ill usual yet! :/


----------



## jenniferannex

Congrats to even more new June babies!!!! :happydance: 

Sorry to hear a lot of you are feeling sick! I hope it wears off soon for you! 

I'm feeling ok but tired like a lot of us! Can't wait until we get a burst of energy.


----------



## Linny

Eeek I'm dreading the 6 week mark, I had constant nausea with my DD till about 10/11 weeks! I hardly ate and wore seabands constantly!

I woke up feeling sick this morning which I hope was a one off!! X


----------



## rainbowsun

The nausea has set in (which makes sense, given my high HCG levels), but I no longer find it reassuring, since all I can worry about it that missing yolk sac. It took so long, with so much stress and intervention along the way, to get pregnant, that I figured that once it happened I would be able to relax. But I'm finding that this is a million times more nerve wracking than trying to conceive. 

The worst part is that I go for a follow up ultrasound tomorrow, and if there's no yolk sac then, they're going to assume the pregnancy is over. Problem is that I have to go to work right after that, and if it's bad news, I have no idea how I'm going to make it through the day...


----------



## luminescent

welcome everyone :) congrats on the ivf sizzles, you may be the only one so far, I can't remember haha.

I'm not having any sickness yet, sorry it's getting to a couple of you already. ick! I feel nauseous in the morning if I don't eat breakfast/drink something right away, and during the day i need to keep sipping water if my stomach's empty. no puke-y urges though, just uncomfortable.

LH- did anything help with your previous pregnancies? I like ginger ale (real, natural kind, not the sugary common brands) or ginger chews when I'm feeling a little off. or, water always helps with just about anything!


----------



## luminescent

rainbowsun said:


> The nausea has set in (which makes sense, given my high HCG levels), but I no longer find it reassuring, since all I can worry about it that missing yolk sac. It took so long, with so much stress and intervention along the way, to get pregnant, that I figured that once it happened I would be able to relax. But I'm finding that this is a million times more nerve wracking than trying to conceive.
> 
> The worst part is that I go for a follow up ultrasound tomorrow, and if there's no yolk sac then, they're going to assume the pregnancy is over. Problem is that I have to go to work right after that, and if it's bad news, I have no idea how I'm going to make it through the day...

I completely understand :hugs: it's such a process to get here, and it seems like we're happy for about 5 seconds when we get that positive test and then all the worry about everything that could go wrong sets in! 

I hope hope hope it's good news for you! but if not, is there any way you could take a day or half day off work? 
thinking of you! lets just hope your little bean was a little slow to get started!


----------



## LegoHouse

luminescent said:


> welcome everyone :) congrats on the ivf sizzles, you may be the only one so far, I can't remember haha.
> 
> I'm not having any sickness yet, sorry it's getting to a couple of you already. ick! I feel nauseous in the morning if I don't eat breakfast/drink something right away, and during the day i need to keep sipping water if my stomach's empty. no puke-y urges though, just uncomfortable.
> 
> LH- did anything help with your previous pregnancies? I like ginger ale (real, natural kind, not the sugary common brands) or ginger chews when I'm feeling a little off. or, water always helps with just about anything!

I wasn't sick with my son and with my daughter I was having sickness injections at the hospital :( I'm going to go to the doctors tomorrow and see if I can get some tablets x


----------



## LegoHouse

These period pains are pretty intense. I'm wondering if they're worsened by breastfeeding x


----------



## Linny

rainbowsun said:


> The nausea has set in (which makes sense, given my high HCG levels), but I no longer find it reassuring, since all I can worry about it that missing yolk sac. It took so long, with so much stress and intervention along the way, to get pregnant, that I figured that once it happened I would be able to relax. But I'm finding that this is a million times more nerve wracking than trying to conceive.
> 
> The worst part is that I go for a follow up ultrasound tomorrow, and if there's no yolk sac then, they're going to assume the pregnancy is over. Problem is that I have to go to work right after that, and if it's bad news, I have no idea how I'm going to make it through the day...

This whole process is so stressful! The trials of ttc to finally get your positive test, only seems to create a whole new set of worries and fears!

I truly hope u get good news tomorrow, could you arrange a days leave from work so that u can go tomorrow with one less worry? X


----------



## rainbowsun

Linny said:


> rainbowsun said:
> 
> 
> The nausea has set in (which makes sense, given my high HCG levels), but I no longer find it reassuring, since all I can worry about it that missing yolk sac. It took so long, with so much stress and intervention along the way, to get pregnant, that I figured that once it happened I would be able to relax. But I'm finding that this is a million times more nerve wracking than trying to conceive.
> 
> The worst part is that I go for a follow up ultrasound tomorrow, and if there's no yolk sac then, they're going to assume the pregnancy is over. Problem is that I have to go to work right after that, and if it's bad news, I have no idea how I'm going to make it through the day...
> 
> This whole process is so stressful! The trials of ttc to finally get your positive test, only seems to create a whole new set of worries and fears!
> 
> I truly hope u get good news tomorrow, could you arrange a days leave from work so that u can go tomorrow with one less worry? XClick to expand...

I wish I could, but I don't get too many days off work, and if I'm going to need a D&C, then I should probably save the time off for then. I hate the waiting and the stressing :growlmad:


----------



## Boothh

Rainbowsun - really hope your ultra sound goes well tomorrow! And if something does go wrong I really wouldn't worry about work surely they will understand. Not like your mind will be on the job xx

LH - that reassures me abit you saying you were very ill one pregnancy and not the next. I hope the cramps settle soon, I bet BF really does make it worse xx

Again soo tired today, feel like I'm in a daze!


----------



## confuzion

Congrats and welcome to our new members: jodiejodie, laurenxs, Sizzles, and Leinzinlove. Have a happy and healthy 9 months. You've all been added to the first page :)

Sizzles - for now, I believe you are our only IVF'er. Double congrats on the IVF success :)

rainbowsun - sorry you're stressing. Hopefully you get some reassurance tomorrow.

1eighty - I'm right there with you. I WISH I would throw up and feel better. This constant nausea seems to have no relief. I was so frustrated yesterday I burst into tears because I didn't know how to make it go away lol.


----------



## LegoHouse

Boothh said:



> Rainbowsun - really hope your ultra sound goes well tomorrow! And if something does go wrong I really wouldn't worry about work surely they will understand. Not like your mind will be on the job xx
> 
> LH - that reassures me abit you saying you were very ill one pregnancy and not the next. I hope the cramps settle soon, I bet BF really does make it worse xx
> 
> Again soo tired today, feel like I'm in a daze!

I'm really hoping this settles down and I have another Oliver pregnancy lol!





Does anyone have names picked already? We have a girls name but no boys names!


----------



## 1eighty

LegoHouse said:


> Does anyone have names picked already? We have a girls name but no boys names!

girl's name from last pregnancy, and had to think of a new boy's name, just in case. the Y-chromosome is so strong in his family i'm kinda resigned to another boy though!


----------



## MissyLissy

rainbowsun said:


> The nausea has set in (which makes sense, given my high HCG levels), but I no longer find it reassuring, since all I can worry about it that missing yolk sac. It took so long, with so much stress and intervention along the way, to get pregnant, that I figured that once it happened I would be able to relax. But I'm finding that this is a million times more nerve wracking than trying to conceive.
> 
> The worst part is that I go for a follow up ultrasound tomorrow, and if there's no yolk sac then, they're going to assume the pregnancy is over. Problem is that I have to go to work right after that, and if it's bad news, I have no idea how I'm going to make it through the day...


I totally get what you are saying about taking so much effort, time, intervention and money (in my case) to conceive, that once it happened I, like you, just assumed it would be smooth sailing. I'm currently in HCG hell, as my levels are in the basement, though doubling. My doctor hasn't ordered anymore draws for me, so I won't know much of anything until my early six week ultrasound a week from tomorrow. It's torture... Far more stressful than TTC, which I thought was the worse at the time. I never thought once I finally got my BFP, that I'd immediately be thrust into more stress. All we can do is stay calm, be positive, and try to be thankful that we at least made it this far. Easier said than done, I know. 


I'm thinking about you and really hoping you get amazing news tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## LegoHouse

Boys names are hard. I like "boring" boys names like Oliver haha and William. We did like Tristan but I can't imagine shouting it in a park lol


----------



## MissyLissy

I've had my boy name picked out for the better part if a year! While I was TTC. I'll be surprised if that changes. Girls names I go back and forth about and can't make up my mind at all. Funny, because I find girl's names much more fun and interesting to think about.


----------



## trinity_enigm

I like the name Alexis for a girl probably know as Ally or Lexy (or Lex Luther if she's being really evil lol) but boys names I find much more difficult- we want one that's unusual but not ridiculous and they seem to be hard to come by!


----------



## LegoHouse

Erin Alexis is our girl name :)
We don't agree on boys names at all. I love Matthew but my OH doesn't x


----------



## LegoHouse

I was looking at baby names earlier and I quite like Adam.... Is it too boring though?


----------



## bumpy22

Question, I work in Boots & very often I work with Fragrance & have heard this is harmful in pregnancy? Is this true? xxx


----------



## LegoHouse

bumpy22 said:


> Question, I work in Boots & very often I work with Fragrance & have heard this is harmful in pregnancy? Is this true? xxx

Never heard of that before x


----------



## bumpy22

Oh really! I need to stop internet reading lol x



LegoHouse said:


> bumpy22 said:
> 
> 
> Question, I work in Boots & very often I work with Fragrance & have heard this is harmful in pregnancy? Is this true? xxx
> 
> Never heard of that before xClick to expand...


----------



## Rozzer

My mother in law is desperate for a girl - she already has 7 grandsons! Y chromosome very strong in their family.

We've all gone for strong names, there's: William, George, Oliver, Xavier, Blake, Riley and my darling boy Isaac Henry.
I'm resigned to another boy but still a tiny bit hopeful we might have a baby girl.
I like Adam as a boys name, or Jacob.
I did like Edward but it really, really doesn't work with our surname! Which is Bull. Eddie Bull = edible = off our list. 
Husby keeps joking about Red or Socia or Delecta etc...


----------



## OpheliaVY

I've had my names picked out for eons and I'm so happy my hubby likes them. Jet Duane for a boy and Ophelia no middle name for a girl. 

Not too many people like the names I've picked but I really don't care. They'll grow used to it. 

Is anyone else still cramping? I cramp about twice a day for a few minutes at a time. It's like a burning type cramp right above my pubic bone. Sometimes it radiates to the left or right or both. I really just have to breathe through it like it's a contraction. No bleeding or anything but geez it stops me in my tracks or wakes me up.


----------



## LegoHouse

Yeah I totally have that x


----------



## AmyNolan2013

Hi ladies,
I am due around 14th June but have my first appointment with my gp on Thursday. Not sure of exact conception date.
I'm having a bit of nausea already though and it's toothpaste that's causing it! :nope:


----------



## OpheliaVY

LegoHouse said:


> Yeah I totally have that x

I've googled it and they say it's normal if it's mild but... Sometimes I think it's severe. Or I think I'm just being a sissy. Lol 

I like Adam. I don't think it's boring at all.


----------



## TillyMoo

Rainbow - best of luck tomorrow xx

LegoH- so pleased to hear (in a nice way!) that you think your cramps are brought on by BF. I too am still BF'ing & definitely notice the cramps (mainly lower back) get worse during and after. 

Amy - I remember going through a phase of being repulsed by toothpaste with my first baby - it felt fuzzy & gross in my mouth! 

We've had our girls name picked for years! It was the only name we could agree on when pregnant with our first son. Boys names are gona be difficult though!


----------



## confuzion

Welcome amy! Congrats!


----------



## AmyNolan2013

Thanks TillyMoo,
Glad I am not the only one. I thought I was imagining it at first, but now I'm thinking it's just a complete aversion to mint as I tried to chew a gum earlier today and was gagging! 
Will be going shopping tomorrow for a non minty flavoured toothpaste, even if it is a kiddy paste


----------



## AmyNolan2013

confuzion said:


> Welcome amy! Congrats!

Thank you so much Confuzion


----------



## confuzion

I liked Zane for a boy and Judy for a girl. But I had those names picked out before I miscarried last time so now I feel like they may be bad luck :haha:


----------



## LegoHouse

OpheliaVY said:


> LegoHouse said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I totally have that x
> 
> I've googled it and they say it's normal if it's mild but... Sometimes I think it's severe. Or I think I'm just being a sissy. Lol
> 
> I like Adam. I don't think it's boring at all.Click to expand...

Oh yeah I definitely would consider it severe sometimes but I remember rushing to the hospital with the other two and it being nothing but round ligament pain lol

I mentioned Adam to my OH but didn't really get a reaction lol


----------



## LegoHouse

TillyMoo said:


> Rainbow - best of luck tomorrow xx
> 
> LegoH- so pleased to hear (in a nice way!) that you think your cramps are brought on by BF. I too am still BF'ing & definitely notice the cramps (mainly lower back) get worse during and after.
> 
> Amy - I remember going through a phase of being repulsed by toothpaste with my first baby - it felt fuzzy & gross in my mouth!
> 
> We've had our girls name picked for years! It was the only name we could agree on when pregnant with our first son. Boys names are gona be difficult though!

How old is your child you're still BFing? Are you going to stop? I'm really torn with what to do! Seems we are due a day apart :) x


----------



## LegoHouse

AmyNolan2013 said:


> Thanks TillyMoo,
> Glad I am not the only one. I thought I was imagining it at first, but now I'm thinking it's just a complete aversion to mint as I tried to chew a gum earlier today and was gagging!
> Will be going shopping tomorrow for a non minty flavoured toothpaste, even if it is a kiddy paste

Toothpaste makes me be sick too lol x


----------



## MissyLissy

If we have a boy it'll be Declan Richard (both our fathers named Richard). I told my mom I liked Declan a while back, and she hated it. I don't care...the name has really grown on me, and DH loves it too.

For a girl either Nora, Jillian, Elisabeth.... Or maybe something else, but those are our three front runners. Irene will be the middle name for sure after my grandma. :). So far I think we both like Nora the best, but DH likes Eleanor and call her Nora for short. I don't think I like Eleanor. We'll see.


----------



## TillyMoo

Hehe, strawberry flavoured toothpaste for you then Amy! 

Aw Confuzion, don't be worrying yourself about luck & jinxes.. you'll be ok :hugs:

LegoH- he's 22 months! Can't believe we're still going as my first self weaned at 13 months. I've been reading & googling & googling & reading & come to the conclusion that the ladies who BF throughout their pregnancies & then go on to tandem feed are pretty darn amazing. I however, feel it's time for us to stop (for various reasons that I won't go in to). I'm doing it gradually, with as little trauma for the wee fella as possible. 
What are your thoughts on it?

Re names & other halfs... I wouldn't worry about a lack of interest on his part. I think it's a man thing (athough I know some Daddys do get very in to it all). My husband is totally disinterested in all things baby! Don't get me wrong - he loves his kids & is a wonderful Daddy - its just the way he is! :wacko:


----------



## MissyLissy

I haven't felt bloating or slight, minor cramping all day (first day I haven't since I got my BFP last weekend.) It's making me paranoid! Could this still be normal? My bbs feel slightly tender though for the first time ever. Other than that, no real symptoms yet.

Someone tell me to stop being paranoid and looking for every little sign that something is wrong!


----------



## TillyMoo

MissyLissy said:


> stop being paranoid and looking for every little sign that something is wrong!


:thumbup:


It's ok! We're all doing it hun :hugs:


The first time I ever had sore boobs was when I got pregnant with my first. Its what prompted me to take the hpt!


----------



## Boothh

Fast thread tonight! 

We have names already! We've had our girls name for years and were in debate of boys names 

Our girl name is Norah and the boys names in debate are Gael, Gus and Hector (all breaking bad related lol!)

We already have Jesse and Teddy (Theodore) so I think Gael or Gus goes best


----------



## LegoHouse

TillyMoo said:


> Hehe, strawberry flavoured toothpaste for you then Amy!
> 
> Aw Confuzion, don't be worrying yourself about luck & jinxes.. you'll be ok :hugs:
> 
> LegoH- he's 22 months! Can't believe we're still going as my first self weaned at 13 months. I've been reading & googling & googling & reading & come to the conclusion that the ladies who BF throughout their pregnancies & then go on to tandem feed are pretty darn amazing. I however, feel it's time for us to stop (for various reasons that I won't go in to). I'm doing it gradually, with as little trauma for the wee fella as possible.
> What are your thoughts on it?
> 
> Re names & other halfs... I wouldn't worry about a lack of interest on his part. I think it's a man thing (athough I know some Daddys do get very in to it all). My husband is totally disinterested in all things baby! Don't get me wrong - he loves his kids & is a wonderful Daddy - its just the way he is! :wacko:


Ah, I have been told I should try and stop because I have to take aspirin daily during pregnancy and it's a level 3 drug. They did say it would probably be ok. I tried to stop and he was having none of it. He's still really baby-Ish for 15 months. Which I love, it's nice to have a baby who is a baby for a little while. My daughter grew up way too quickly. So I guess like you I am wanting to stop but gently x


----------



## LegoHouse

We like loads now we've sat and looked at names. Theo, Zachary and Alex probably being front runners lol


----------



## trinity_enigm

MissyLissy said:


> If we have a boy it'll be Declan Richard (both our fathers named Richard). I told my mom I liked Declan a while back, and she hated it. I don't care...the name has really grown on me, and DH loves it too.
> 
> For a girl either Nora, Jillian, Elisabeth.... Or maybe something else, but those are our three front runners. Irene will be the middle name for sure after my grandma. :). So far I think we both like Nora the best, but DH likes Eleanor and call her Nora for short. I don't think I like Eleanor. We'll see.

Haha my names Eleanor and I generally get called Ellie but through the years my dad gave me lots of nicknames- eleanora, Nora, Nora batty, elsi, elsibeth, ellsbells-pretty much anything beginning with El lol


----------



## Boothh

LH - teddy is Theodore but I don't like Theo I get annoyed if people call him that haha! 

MissyLissy I didn't realise you said you liked Norah too! Iv never known anybody use it before how funny were in the same group now lol! x

Feeling horrible this morning, just rang for my blood results and they arnt back yet! Got to go in at 10.40 for my repeat betas but I'm hoping they will come back okay cus my symptoms seem to have kicked up a notch this morning x


----------



## traylee01

got my scan rreport turns out i was closer to 5 weeks via scan, sac measured 5mm i kinda get it now as i ovulated 30 days ago, so makes sense atm to me why i was bit earlier than 5 weeks at scan

reshceuled for 2 weeks time, but so far they said things are looking how they should got a corpeous luteal cyst on right ovary small but still there

so maybe i can try relax so i ovulated 15th sep which means maybe due around 16th june, which i think im about 5 weeks today
 



Attached Files:







sac.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## joeyjo

Boothh said:


> Fast thread tonight!
> 
> We have names already! We've had our girls name for years and were in debate of boys names
> 
> Our girl name is Norah and the boys names in debate are Gael, Gus and Hector (all breaking bad related lol!)
> 
> We already have Jesse and Teddy (Theodore) so I think Gael or Gus goes best

I think Gus is lovely and works perfectly with Jesse & Teddy. I don't know how you pronounce Gael though. Hector is very cute, it sounds great with Teddy but slightly less fitting with Jesse in my opinion (but still good) 

We have a couple of girl options but no boy options as yet & Edward took a week to name so we need to get some ideas!


----------



## joeyjo

Meeting a mum friend today - she had twins a few months ago. I am thinking of telling her about being pregnant as she moved from the UK to Spain last year and went thru' the whole state system here as an expat and I'm struggling to find out much about how it works or if I can expect any natural approaches at all!


----------



## Boothh

Gael is just Gale or Gail but I prefer it spelt like that lol! At the moment Gael and Gus are pretty even. Stuart loves Hector but I'm not as keen! 

I think I'd tell your friend if I was you. It will be nice to have someone to talk to especially in a new country x


----------



## 1eighty

Boothh said:


> Gael is just Gale or Gail but I prefer it spelt like that lol! At the moment Gael and Gus are pretty even. Stuart loves Hector but I'm not as keen!
> 
> I think I'd tell your friend if I was you. It will be nice to have someone to talk to especially in a new country x

wss^

one thing i've learned as a mom is that you cannot afford to let yourself become socially isolated. this would be an excellent first step :)


----------



## MissyLissy

Boothh said:


> LH - teddy is Theodore but I don't like Theo I get annoyed if people call him that haha!
> 
> MissyLissy I didn't realise you said you liked Norah too! Iv never known anybody use it before how funny were in the same group now lol! x
> 
> Feeling horrible this morning, just rang for my blood results and they arnt back yet! Got to go in at 10.40 for my repeat betas but I'm hoping they will come back okay cus my symptoms seem to have kicked up a notch this morning x

I love the name Nora (or Norah- I like that spelling too). I think it's classic and very pretty! I noticed it is climbing a bit in popularity. It's still not in the top 100 though. :) Great name choice!


----------



## MissyLissy

trinity_enigm said:


> MissyLissy said:
> 
> 
> If we have a boy it'll be Declan Richard (both our fathers named Richard). I told my mom I liked Declan a while back, and she hated it. I don't care...the name has really grown on me, and DH loves it too.
> 
> For a girl either Nora, Jillian, Elisabeth.... Or maybe something else, but those are our three front runners. Irene will be the middle name for sure after my grandma. :). So far I think we both like Nora the best, but DH likes Eleanor and call her Nora for short. I don't think I like Eleanor. We'll see.
> 
> Haha my names Eleanor and I generally get called Ellie but through the years my dad gave me lots of nicknames- eleanora, Nora, Nora batty, elsi, elsibeth, ellsbells-pretty much anything beginning with El lolClick to expand...


Ahh! Eleanor is growing on me. My husband loves it. It sounds like a really smart, dignified person to me. I just like Nora the best, and with Eleanor there are so many different potential nicknames, I worry "my choice" of Nora might get swept under the table.


----------



## luminescent

cute names! I haven't discussed with OH yet, but I have my own private list, hehe. girls names are a lot more exciting for me to think of, but I know that I should find more boy names that I love too!
I'm kind of partial to unique, nature-y names. it's kind of hard to do unusual/unique without making it an object of name-calling later on though. kids can be mean! but that's really only going to be a small part of their life, so I'm trying not to worry too much.

for girls I have: sage, marlowe, delaney, anouk, davyn

boys: milo, auden (auden I like for a boy or girl. if I can convince OH on that one I'd be alright for either gender!)

I'll probably have a long list in no time. I like lots of options..not settled on anything at all yet!
names are so fun!


missylissy- nora is almost on my list as well. I do love eleanor, it sounds so lovely, but I like names where there is little to no potential for nicknaming! I feel very picky, haha. if I choose a name, I want people to use it.


----------



## Boothh

MissyLissy said:


> trinity_enigm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyLissy said:
> 
> 
> If we have a boy it'll be Declan Richard (both our fathers named Richard). I told my mom I liked Declan a while back, and she hated it. I don't care...the name has really grown on me, and DH loves it too.
> 
> For a girl either Nora, Jillian, Elisabeth.... Or maybe something else, but those are our three front runners. Irene will be the middle name for sure after my grandma. :). So far I think we both like Nora the best, but DH likes Eleanor and call her Nora for short. I don't think I like Eleanor. We'll see.
> 
> Haha my names Eleanor and I generally get called Ellie but through the years my dad gave me lots of nicknames- eleanora, Nora, Nora batty, elsi, elsibeth, ellsbells-pretty much anything beginning with El lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh! Eleanor is growing on me. My husband loves it. It sounds like a really smart, dignified person to me. I just like Nora the best, and with Eleanor there are so many different potential nicknames, I worry "my choice" of Nora might get swept under the table.Click to expand...


It won't! My youngest is Theodore and he is very firmly Teddy and never Theo, just make sure people understand what's acceptable! I know as he gets older and starts school etc he might end up wanting to use Theo but it's not something I will ever call him lol x


----------



## spartysammy

So, I was doing well until I messed up my sciatica yesterday picking up my dog. I am in so much pain, having difficulty sitting and the only comfortable position is lying down and even that becomes painful after a while. :growlmad: This is making me a very cranky pregnant lady and sadly I have to try to work through it because I need to save as much vacation time as I can for when the baby comes. 

On another note about names, I have had my boy's name picked out for months: Diego Lauriano (DH is Guatemalan). For a girl I have not yet decided right now leaning towards Amelia (Mia) Lynn or Alisandra (Ali).


----------



## JAJuly2013

My husband and I had names picked out already..

Olivia Maree and Ryan Thomas

The boys name is pretty well decided on and I thought the girl name was too but now my husband wants to know if I like the name Charity. He apparently heard that name upon waking up one morning and it grew on him. 

We both love to help other people and the bible speaks about the importance of charity so I can understand why he likes the name. Im just not sure. It's cute...but I had my heart set on Olivia.:shrug:


----------



## trinity_enigm

Urgh- felt so nauseous this morning at work I honestly thought I was going to throw up. And then people started asking if I'm only feeling sick in the mornings trying to make a joke. So not in the mood for it! 

On a better note my boss has just moved office from right next to the toilet to down the hall a little so if ms strikes there's less chance if him noticing! Although he has 4 daughters who now have 9 grandchildren between them so I'm fairly sure he will notice the signs pretty quickly lol!


----------



## LegoHouse

Hormones alert... I just went through the macdonalds drive through and ordered a happy meal and a caramel frappe. She passes me the happy meal and drink and says, "that's your order complete." And I have no idea how this came out of my mouth but I said, "I don't think I just spent £4.50 on a happy meal!!!" :| What? Why didn't I say, "sorry, but I ordered a frappe too." LOL :| Mortified!!!!! x


----------



## confuzion

Great name discussion ladies! Love the names you all like. Except maybe Eleanor. For some reason, I picture an old lady. Lol if I met a cute little girl with the name I'm sure my perception would change.

rainbowsun - hoping your ultrasound goes well today. Keep us updated.


----------



## rainbowsun

I went in for a repeat ultrasound this morning, and thank G-d, they saw a beautiful yolk sac, and the beginnings of a fetal pole!! I was sure I was miscarrying, so hearing the doctor talk about it and seeing it on the screen reduced me to tears. 

I'm going to try and not stress as much, and hope for the best. Here's hoping the next 8 months are happy, healthy, and quiet!!


----------



## confuzion

rainbowsun said:


> I went in for a repeat ultrasound this morning, and thank G-d, they saw a beautiful yolk sac, and the beginnings of a fetal pole!! I was sure I was miscarrying, so hearing the doctor talk about it and seeing it on the screen reduced me to tears.
> 
> I'm going to try and not stress as much, and hope for the best. Here's hoping the next 8 months are happy, healthy, and quiet!!

Wonderful news :) I knew it was too early before. The doctor should not have said 50-50 to you. You'd think he'd know better! Congrats.


----------



## rainbowsun

confuzion said:


> rainbowsun said:
> 
> 
> I went in for a repeat ultrasound this morning, and thank G-d, they saw a beautiful yolk sac, and the beginnings of a fetal pole!! I was sure I was miscarrying, so hearing the doctor talk about it and seeing it on the screen reduced me to tears.
> 
> I'm going to try and not stress as much, and hope for the best. Here's hoping the next 8 months are happy, healthy, and quiet!!
> 
> Wonderful news :) I knew it was too early before. The doctor should not have said 50-50 to you. You'd think he'd know better! Congrats.Click to expand...

*she. But yes, I wasn't that impressed with her bedside manner. She's not my regular doctor, and I've very happy that that's the case.


----------



## Boothh

Spartysammy - sorry your sciatica is playing up, I had it a few years ago and I'm always scared it will start up again :(

JAJuly2013 - my niece is called Olivia, and my cousins daughter too, I think it's a cute name! xx

Trinity - sorry you're feeling ill :hugs:

LH - :rofl: sorry that really cracked me up hahahaha! Hope it enjoyed your frappe lol x

Confuzion - there is a little girl in mine and JoeyJo August 2009 group named Eleanor and she is so cute! 

RainbowSun - yaaaay :happydance: so relieved for you and glad ou can relax now xx


Phew! Well I had my repeat betas today and my Friday results still arnt back so I'll have to wait til tomorrow! Hopefully they'll both be back tomorrow though and I can relax them. Really tired today but only managed 20mins nap even though teddy slept for 3 hours! Luckily my next door neighbour picked Jesse from school for me and then she had both the kids over for tea so I got to relax a little bit. DH is bathing the boys now too and doing bedtime so hopefully once they're settled I can have an early night too! X


----------



## luminescent

LegoHouse said:


> Hormones alert... I just went through the macdonalds drive through and ordered a happy meal and a caramel frappe. She passes me the happy meal and drink and says, "that's your order complete." And I have no idea how this came out of my mouth but I said, "I don't think I just spent £4.50 on a happy meal!!!" :| What? Why didn't I say, "sorry, but I ordered a frappe too." LOL :| Mortified!!!!! x

Hahaha. I'm pretty snippy too sometimes without realizing it. I'd have wanted that frappe too!!

Rainbowsun- congrats! Hope you're feeling better about everything now. That doctor definitely said the wrong thing first time around..like we're not worried enough already.

Boothh- hope you get some rest soon! I'm tired enough dealing with myself, not to mention 2 kids!

Appointment tomorrow with a nurse for me. Even though they're not doing betas or anything, I'm excited!


----------



## pdxmom

Ladies been a little upset today...ive been having majoy food aversions for the past few days and the smell of anything thts cooking at home esp spices make me feel sick...but today nothing...:shrug: i feel gud...alittle dizzy but other than tht nothing else...has this been happening to any of u so earlu in the pregnancy???having symptoms one day and feeling better the next??


----------



## Kerlouet

Hello Ladies may I please join? I got my bfp today and my due date is 24th June :) this is pregnancy #4 trying for baby #1


----------



## CaliDreaming

I have been off the board a few days so I'm a little behind on the individual updates. It's so good to see so many new sunflowers! :thumbup: Rainbow, so glad you got good results at your scan. It's always so nerve wracking leading up to it but it's the best feeling when everything is okay and progressing as it should. 

Pdxmom, yes that's totally normal. Many women have no symptoms at all or symptoms that fluctuate. Mine definitely fluctuate. I might feel symptoms all day one day, then only for like a hour or two the next, and then have 2-3 days where I feel hardly any symptoms at all. Try not to let it freak you out!

AFM: I'm doing pretty well. I was feeling a little sick to my stomach this morning, but I ate like a pig today and now am feeling better. I had a really fun day filled we "me time" because I was off for Columbus Day but dd's daycare was still open! I used to feel guilty about dropping her off when I'm not working, but now I enjoy it to the fullest. I went and got some winter gear, shoes, and a birthday present for her friend and then I got some lunch at a restaurant. Now I'm going to take a nap before I have to pick her up.

Only bad thing is today I realized I am really packing on pounds and it's not due to the baby. I really need to reign in my eating! So tomorrow I'm going to make better food choices and add in some moderate exercise.


----------



## Boothh

Welcome kerlouet!

Cali, I feel really bloated and iv been eating junk but that's all I have the appetite for! Once I get into the 2nd tri I'll pay more attention to weight gain xx


----------



## confuzion

Kerlouet said:


> Hello Ladies may I please join? I got my bfp today and my due date is 24th June :) this is pregnancy #4 trying for baby #1

Welcome to our group and congrats on your june sunflower!


----------



## LegoHouse

I feel so awful guys :cry: I just keep snapping at everyone. I can barely move for feeling sick and dizzy and headachey :( x


----------



## JAJuly2013

LegoHouse said:


> I feel so awful guys :cry: I just keep snapping at everyone. I can barely move for feeling sick and dizzy and headachey :( x

I'm sorry you are feeling yucky. :nope: :hugs:


----------



## Haylee.

Welcome Kerlouet!

Pdxmom - my symptoms are coming and going too. It's so different from my last pregnancy! 

Rainbow - glad you scan went well Hun and hope you can relax a little now :) congrats 

I ate so much yesterday! I just couldn't get full. And poor OH, my moods first thing in the morning are just horrid.. He has a lot of patience at the moment I give him that, poor man. I feel like a hormonal teenager :wacko:


----------



## Jess812

Im still feeling ok! Just sore boobs & tiredness, not complaining, but have not feeling pregnant :(


----------



## Haylee.

I just want to eat and eat and eat again today!


----------



## JerseyRose

I have been feeling so nauseous the last few days!

Confuzion, Im just like you, just thinking of food makes me feel sick! But its like a catch 22 because if I have a couple of crackers I start to feel better after about 20 minutes (when they reach my stomach I guess). Its so painful to eat, but if I have something little it slightly curbs the nausea. 

Im also exhausted and all I want to do is sleep ALL day! I only lasted half an hour at work yesterday, I felt so sick I went home and stayed in bed all day. Ive had such a sore lower back too, so I bought a body pillow and OMG its amazing!

My boobs are still sooo tender, and I have to pee like every 20 minutes.

I think I have every symptom under the sun lol!

I have my dating scan tomorrow. Im so nervous, Im praying that we get to see a little blob and/or heartbeat!!


----------



## asmcsm

Been so busy that I haven't been able to come on much today. On my phone so I'll have to catch up later. Just wanted to update and say that my hcg results from thursday(18dpo) were 1,413 :happydance: got blood drawn again this morning so anxious to see second results


----------



## JerseyRose

Really great numbers asm!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MissyLissy

rainbowsun said:


> I went in for a repeat ultrasound this morning, and thank G-d, they saw a beautiful yolk sac, and the beginnings of a fetal pole!! I was sure I was miscarrying, so hearing the doctor talk about it and seeing it on the screen reduced me to tears.
> 
> I'm going to try and not stress as much, and hope for the best. Here's hoping the next 8 months are happy, healthy, and quiet!!


Yay! Such fabulous news! I thought it would turn out ok. :happydance:


----------



## confuzion

asmcsm said:


> Been so busy that I haven't been able to come on much today. On my phone so I'll have to catch up later. Just wanted to update and say that my hcg results from thursday(18dpo) were 1,413 :happydance: got blood drawn again this morning so anxious to see second results

Yay! Wonderful news Ash. Hopefully you can stop worrying now!


----------



## confuzion

JerseyRose said:


> I have been feeling so nauseous the last few days!
> 
> Confuzion, Im just like you, just thinking of food makes me feel sick! But its like a catch 22 because if I have a couple of crackers I start to feel better after about 20 minutes (when they reach my stomach I guess). Its so painful to eat, but if I have something little it slightly curbs the nausea.
> 
> Im also exhausted and all I want to do is sleep ALL day! I only lasted half an hour at work yesterday, I felt so sick I went home and stayed in bed all day. Ive had such a sore lower back too, so I bought a body pillow and OMG its amazing!
> 
> My boobs are still sooo tender, and I have to pee like every 20 minutes.
> 
> I think I have every symptom under the sun lol!
> 
> I have my dating scan tomorrow. Im so nervous, Im praying that we get to see a little blob and/or heartbeat!!

I feel better when I eat a little something too! My husband has been a good sport making me salads when I don't feel like eating whatever "real dinner" I made him lol. We take care of each other :friends:

Good luck on your scan! Let us know how it goes :) We love getting good news around here.

Legohouse: I'm sorry you're not feeling well :hugs:. Hopefully time won't pass too slowly this trimester and we all get past these symptoms soon.


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

:hi: can I join? 

I am due June, 18th - I got my very first :bfp: at 10dpo!


----------



## Sunny Flowers

Happy Thanksgiving everybody :)

Welcome Ibelieveitwill !! 

I am 4w3d today. Normally, I don't get sick until 6w, but I started feeling sick today :nope: My Last pg, ended up needing IV fluids in the hospital and 8x/day diclectyn to cope after that. I'm concerned that if I am getting sick 2 weeks early that it might mean it's even worse this time!! I am going to try and get into the Dr this week and hopefully starting meds earlier will keep it from getting too bad, but I am thinking it is going to be a long haul this time. :( --But I am happy to have enjoyed my Thanksgiving dinner before it started!! :winkwink:


----------



## Boothh

LH - hope you're feeling abit better this morning xx

Haylee - I know what you mean I keep really snapping at DH over silly things that wouldn't normally bother me lol x

JerseyRose hope your scan goes well today x

Asmcsm - :happydance: yaays for good results, I'm hoping to get mine today x

Welcome to Ibelieveitwil xx

SunnyFlowers - sorry you're feeling bad too glad you got to enjoy thanksgiving though x

Really hoping my betas are back today!!


----------



## Boothh

Just an update I got my results! 

Friday - 770
Monday - 2774

So they are going the right way! :happydance: especially since my ticker is from lmp and I actually think I'm a few days behind that! Just got to wait til the 28th for scan now :) x


----------



## LegoHouse

I feel a bit better today. I can't believe how awful I felt last night lol x


----------



## CaliDreaming

JerseyRose, I wonder if the reason I don't struggle with nausea as much is that I always eat, even when I'm feeling sick. There are some times when nothing sounds appetizing, but I always eat and never skip food. I guess that's hard to do though if you're actually throwing up.


Congrats asmcsm!!! That's a wonderful beta!!!

Welcome Ibelieveitwill !! 


SunnyFlowers, Happy Thanksgiving to all Canadian sunflowers!! I hope this pg surprises you and turns out to be easier. That sounded like it was a horrible experience last time!

Congratulations Boothh! Those are excellent numbers and they are rising so well! What reassuring news before your scan!

LegoHouse, glad you're feeling better. Soon we will all be in the second tri and hopefully we won't have to deal with the nastier symptoms anymore.


----------



## joeyjo

Boothh said:


> Just an update I got my results!
> 
> Friday - 770
> Monday - 2774
> 
> So they are going the right way! :happydance: especially since my ticker is from lmp and I actually think I'm a few days behind that! Just got to wait til the 28th for scan now :) x

:happydance: yay! :happydance:

I managed to get registered in the medical system here today and have booked a doctor appt later this week, more to find out procedure here etc etc.


----------



## Boothh

joeyjo said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> Just an update I got my results!
> 
> Friday - 770
> Monday - 2774
> 
> So they are going the right way! :happydance: especially since my ticker is from lmp and I actually think I'm a few days behind that! Just got to wait til the 28th for scan now :) x
> 
> :happydance: yay! :happydance:
> 
> I managed to get registered in the medical system here today and have booked a doctor appt later this week, more to find out procedure here etc etc.Click to expand...

How exciting! I hope it goes well! 
Xx


----------



## JAJuly2013

HI Ladies :howdy:

I'm enjoying reading everyones comments and posts! It's so nice to have this support! 

So I figured ms would hit me by now but it hasn't. I know my initial HCG number (oct 3rd @ 4w3d bhcg was 1134) was very good so Im hoping my body is just handling it better than when I was pregnant 10 years ago. I'm trying to eat small mini meals through out the day but I'm not really feeling queasy anymore. Only once in a while for a few minutes at a time. I hope that doesn't signify anything is wrong with the pregnancy. I do still have sore boobs and I'm very tired and going to the bathroom lots...so I sure hope all is well!

I have my first OB appt tomorrow. Looking forward to it, for sure!

I hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## trinity_enigm

Ok I thought us pregnant women were supposed to glow! Why have I got minging greasy hair and more spots than I've ever had into life?? I'm not sure I signed up for this lol


----------



## Boothh

Good luck at your appointment JA!

Trinity - I'm spotty too and pregnancy always gives me greasy hair! The joys lol.


Well I got another phone all today and it was the midwife telling me I'm anaemic (tell me something I don't know!) and that they've got in touch with the gp to give me iron tablets. My stomach can't cope with iron supplements and it makes me sick so were at a bit of a stand off now! She said we will talk about it at next appointment.

ETA - iv been anaemic since teddy was born pretty much. They basically decided that I'm intolerant to iron as in my stomach won't absorb it because iv only ever been at best borderline!


----------



## joeyjo

I got recommended spatone (I think that is the name) last pregnancy as it is reputedly easier to absorb. Expensive though - not sure if you can have it on prescription or not. Make sure you tell them you get loads of stomach side effects (constipation) from normal iron and see what they offer. It was so late by the time I got the message about anaemia that buying one box wasnt an issue!


----------



## JAJuly2013

trinity_enigm said:


> Ok I thought us pregnant women were supposed to glow! Why have I got minging greasy hair and more spots than I've ever had into life?? I'm not sure I signed up for this lol

Me too! You are not alone!


----------



## Boothh

joeyjo said:


> I got recommended spatone (I think that is the name) last pregnancy as it is reputedly easier to absorb. Expensive though - not sure if you can have it on prescription or not. Make sure you tell them you get loads of stomach side effects (constipation) from normal iron and see what they offer. It was so late by the time I got the message about anaemia that buying one box wasnt an issue!

I do get loads of side effects lol! It's an on going thing iv been trying different medication since April and none have settled with me. They make me throw up and dizzy. The doctor won't let me have injections for some reason though. X


----------



## confuzion

Ibelieveitwil said:


> :hi: can I join?
> 
> I am due June, 18th - I got my very first :bfp: at 10dpo!

Hi! Welcome and congrats!


----------



## LegoHouse

Oh yes, lovely spots lol! My hair is always greasy unless I wash it every day lol x


----------



## confuzion

Boothh - Congrats on your betas! Those number are great!

JAJuly - You've got most symptoms as it is, I wouldn't worry if one of them went away (I'd celebrate -- nausea is kicking my butt). Good luck at your OB tomorrow!


----------



## sllydrkfsh

trinity_enigm said:


> Ok I thought us pregnant women were supposed to glow! Why have I got minging greasy hair and more spots than I've ever had into life?? I'm not sure I signed up for this lol

Have you seen the movie what to expect when you're expecting? You totally reminded me of it, one of the ladies says we dont glow we sweat cuz we're always burning up lol. 

Congrats to all the new ladies with bfps. 

I've been kinda mia, I won't get my scan until the 19th of Nov so I'm just hoping everything is going ok in there. No ms for me really, getting period like cramps and theyre really annoying, anyone else getting these?


----------



## trinity_enigm

sllydrkfsh said:


> trinity_enigm said:
> 
> 
> Ok I thought us pregnant women were supposed to glow! Why have I got minging greasy hair and more spots than I've ever had into life?? I'm not sure I signed up for this lol
> 
> Have you seen the movie what to expect when you're expecting? You totally reminded me of it, one of the ladies says we dont glow we sweat cuz we're always burning up lol.Click to expand...

Yes I'd forgotten about that film- that bit when she's doing the talk is hilarious lol


----------



## JAJuly2013

Yeah I get period like cramps once in a while. The other day I had some strange cramps that were down low and went from one side of my uterus to the other..more of a sharp cramp. Lasted for just a few seconds. Not sure what that was...:shrug:


----------



## LuxiMummy

My doctor confirmed my pregnancy today with a beautiful ultrasound and heartbeat and due date is now June 3rd


----------



## Boothh

LuxiMummy said:


> My doctor confirmed my pregnancy today with a beautiful ultrasound and heartbeat and due date is now June 3rd

Yaay! Lovely x


----------



## CaliDreaming

Well this pregnancy, my skin seems to have improved. I usually struggle with acne. So weird how that works!

Great news LuxiMummy!! You're measuring ahead! I got bumped back too after my scan, but I think the due date calculator was a little off.

Looks like many of our babies will be Geminis!


----------



## rainbowsun

I'm having the most incredible fatigue. I come home from work and can easily fall asleep till nighttime. Obviously, that's not a good idea, but keeping myself awake is proving impossible.

Anyone else really tired out there?


----------



## LegoHouse

I'm ok today but yesterday I went to bed at 7pm lol


----------



## Boothh

Me! Just can't seem to get enough sleep at all!


----------



## heather1212

I'm extremely tired too! In fact I'd better get to bed now as I have to be up at 5am for work tomorrow!!! It will be my first day back at work since finding out I'm pregnant! I've been off on holiday for almost 3 weeks! Boy am I dreading going back!
I've spent most of the day feeling queasy, the thought of certain foods turns my stomach and I can only eat something if I really fancy it, it can't just be anything! Lol!


----------



## 1eighty

spotty and snotty here. can't do much but keep my fluids up and try not to give in to the sweet tooth (and the three candy bars for £1.20 offer in tesco).


----------



## luminescent

I had my first appointment today! They just confirmed with urine test and went over history, etc. I also got blood drawn. The nurse was wonderful. She kept congratulating me and was so excited and helpful. It was really refreshing to have someone appropriately excited about the pregnancy as I'm so scared about telling people!
I have my first OB and ultrasound appointment on nov 15th. Don't know how I'm going to wait a whole month!! Now I'm debating whether I should wait until first ultrasound to tell my family.

Oh and I gained a couple pounds. I peeked at the scale. Oops! :(


----------



## joeyjo

Spotty, exhausted & nauseous here. Slightly worried I've dropped 2kilos in just over a week as I can't face much in the way of food.


----------



## JAJuly2013

luminescent said:


> I had my first appointment today! They just confirmed with urine test and went over history, etc. I also got blood drawn. The nurse was wonderful. She kept congratulating me and was so excited and helpful. It was really refreshing to have someone appropriately excited about the pregnancy as I'm so scared about telling people!
> I have my first OB and ultrasound appointment on nov 15th. Don't know how I'm going to wait a whole month!! Now I'm debating whether I should wait until first ultrasound to tell my family.
> 
> Oh and I gained a couple pounds. I peeked at the scale. Oops! :(

I'm glad your appt went well! Yay!:happydance:


----------



## luminescent

joeyjo said:


> Spotty, exhausted & nauseous here. Slightly worried I've dropped 2kilos in just over a week as I can't face much in the way of food.

Aw :( Sounds like the nausea is hitting a lot of us. I've been trying to deny it, but the last few days I could barely stomach breakfast, and ive ALWAYS been a "gotta eat right now!!" after i wake up sort of person. I got some eggs down the last couple days but today hot food sounded awful, so I made do with a kashi granola bar.

For dinner I was going to heat up some Chinese but that made me want to gag, so all I could do was the white rice with butter. Not so healthy!


----------



## OpheliaVY

I've been exhausted since day 1 but try to push through. I've been nasueas for the past two days and I'm trying my best to will it away. It seems like I have to eat every few hours or I'm starving. I'm also cranky. My hubby wanted to lay his head in my lap so I could rub his head and I went crazy. I don't care, I'm not sorry. Boo on hormones.


----------



## asmcsm

Hey ladies, just got second betas...4245!! They're doubling every 54.82 hours so we're well within the 48-72 hour window:happydance:


----------



## Rozzer

Hi ladies.

I had some spotting today. More than earlier. It's still not much and it's browny-pinky colour.

I had another hcg blood test and my level was 12,500 - doubling every 39 hours based on the last test.

I don't feel like I'm losing the baby, no cramps or anything but it's not very reassuring :( 
Trying very hard to stay calm and relaxed!


----------



## Haylee.

Hi ladies!

Congrats to the new sunflowers :) 58 now!! 

I've been tired and really moody :( I hope it all calms down after first tri, I feel so grumpy all the time at the moment and my patience with ds is shocking. 

Glad to hear everyone's appointments and betas results are going great! 

Rozzer - just want to give you a :hug: I really hope the spotting is nothing and just some old blood. Xx

Afm - 7 weeks today!!!! :yipee: still minimal ms. I find I get it when my stomach is empty so have been having small snacks all day. One week until my doctors appointment.

Xxx

:dust:


----------



## Boothh

Sorry there are a lot more girls feeling sick! 
I feel abit nauseous this morning and iv got an hour bus journey to do shortly so I'm not looking forward to that. Xx


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

:hi: ladies! no morning sickness here but terrible back pain! Its so not fun!!! other than that I feel absolutely fine, hpts keep getting darker, boobs are definitely changing but I am only 5 weeks so I got a long way to go until I get real preg symptoms... anybody else had no symptoms from 4 weeks?


----------



## trinity_enigm

God I feel really weird today. I cannot concentrate at work today- I feel really foggy and getting distracted easily. Is this pregnancy related or am I just having a bad day?


----------



## LegoHouse

trinity_enigm said:


> God I feel really weird today. I cannot concentrate at work today- I feel really foggy and getting distracted easily. Is this pregnancy related or am I just having a bad day?

That is baby brain, something that only gets worse lol


----------



## rainbowsun

When Monday's US showed a yolk sac, I was so, so relieved. Well, that lasted just a few short days. Now I'm worried about hearing a heartbeat, and the US is not until next Thursday. I know worrying can't be good for me, or my baby, but after TTC for a while, plus a loss before, I don't know how to stay sane. 

Will my whole pregnancy just be one mass of worry?


----------



## LegoHouse

rainbowsun said:


> When Monday's US showed a yolk sac, I was so, so relieved. Well, that lasted just a few short days. Now I'm worried about hearing a heartbeat, and the US is not until next Thursday. I know worrying can't be good for me, or my baby, but after TTC for a while, plus a loss before, I don't know how to stay sane.
> 
> Will my whole pregnancy just be one mass of worry?

Unfortunately yes :( loss really takes away your naivety x


----------



## CaliDreaming

rainbowsun said:


> I'm having the most incredible fatigue. I come home from work and can easily fall asleep till nighttime. Obviously, that's not a good idea, but keeping myself awake is proving impossible.
> 
> Anyone else really tired out there?

I'm not really tired, but I can sleep 8+ hours and feel like I can sleep 8 more. 



luminescent said:


> I had my first appointment today! They just confirmed with urine test and went over history, etc. I also got blood drawn. The nurse was wonderful. She kept congratulating me and was so excited and helpful. It was really refreshing to have someone appropriately excited about the pregnancy as I'm so scared about telling people!
> I have my first OB and ultrasound appointment on nov 15th. Don't know how I'm going to wait a whole month!! Now I'm debating whether I should wait until first ultrasound to tell my family.
> 
> Oh and I gained a couple pounds. I peeked at the scale. Oops! :(

It's so nice to be able to tell someone, even if it's a doctor or nurse. I can't wait to tell my family.



asmcsm said:


> Hey ladies, just got second betas...4245!! They're doubling every 54.82 hours so we're well within the 48-72 hour window:happydance:

Congratulations asmcsm!!! That's great news!!!



Rozzer said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I had some spotting today. More than earlier. It's still not much and it's browny-pinky colour.
> 
> I had another hcg blood test and my level was 12,500 - doubling every 39 hours based on the last test.
> 
> I don't feel like I'm losing the baby, no cramps or anything but it's not very reassuring :(
> Trying very hard to stay calm and relaxed!

Lots of women have bleeding in early pregnancy, so it's probably nothing. I know that must be nerve wracking though. Your betas are definitely reassuring.



trinity_enigm said:


> God I feel really weird today. I cannot concentrate at work today- I feel really foggy and getting distracted easily. Is this pregnancy related or am I just having a bad day?

I have this so bad I don't know how I'm going to keep from getting fired!



rainbowsun said:


> When Monday's US showed a yolk sac, I was so, so relieved. Well, that lasted just a few short days. Now I'm worried about hearing a heartbeat, and the US is not until next Thursday. I know worrying can't be good for me, or my baby, but after TTC for a while, plus a loss before, I don't know how to stay sane.
> 
> Will my whole pregnancy just be one mass of worry?

:hugs::hugs: I know it must be tough not to worry with your history. I would try to focus on all the things that are going right. So far you know the baby is developing fine and there's nothing to suggest that that will change. Try to enjoy your pregnancy as much as you can and don't focus on things you can't control. It looks like things are going fine and so you don't want to waste your pregnancy worrying when you should be happy. I worried my entire pregnancy last time after I got a bad NT screen and regretted all that time I spent worrying when I should have been enjoying it.


----------



## CaliDreaming

AFM: I really felt pregnant this morning. I couldn't bear to put on a bra, so now I'm wearing a sports bra. I felt unusually nauseous today. Also, I looked in the mirror and noticed my belly getting rounder! I'm still not showing yet but I can see the start of a bump.


----------



## shaslove

Wow, finally caught up! 

I'm dealing with nausea too, so frustrating!!


----------



## 1eighty

rainbowsun said:


> When Monday's US showed a yolk sac, I was so, so relieved. Well, that lasted just a few short days. Now I'm worried about hearing a heartbeat, and the US is not until next Thursday. I know worrying can't be good for me, or my baby, but after TTC for a while, plus a loss before, I don't know how to stay sane.
> 
> *Will my whole pregnancy just be one mass of worry?*

until they're 18+ years out of the womb, usually.

i'd say to get yourself a doppler, but unless you really know what you're listening for you might catch the cord's pulse or your own and think it's bub. :/


----------



## JAJuly2013

Morning sickness has kicked in for me too, this morning. Kinda relieved in a way but annoyed and grossed out at the same time LOL.

Pregnancy brain - yeah I have that too! I totally forgot to put my wedding ring back on this morning after washing my hands. My ring is a little big on my finger so it just twirls around my finger when I wash my hands so I always take it off. Ugh...

My breasts are also VERY sore...I wear a sports bra too. Much more comfortable!

On a more positive note- today is my 1st Dr appt! I'm excited! :happydance:


----------



## confuzion

Rainbowsun: totally in the same boat. My betas came back good and I was relieved for a while. Lol now I'm going to worry until I hear a heartbeat. And u/s is not until 2 more weeks :/

Rozzer: your bleeding sounds like it falls in the normal category. You should tell your doctor. But don't worry about it too much. 

Ashlee: congrats on your betas! That's a great doubling time :)

Cali: I wish I would start feeling pregnant. Despite all the annoying symptoms that are taking over my life lol, I still don't have that :(


----------



## confuzion

Good luck on your appointment today JAjuly!


----------



## confuzion

LuxiMummy said:


> My doctor confirmed my pregnancy today with a beautiful ultrasound and heartbeat and due date is now June 3rd

Wonderful news! I will update your due date :happydance:


----------



## Boothh

My Doppler saved my sanity in my last pregnancy! Iv all goes well at my first scan I'm going to get a new one for abit of reassurance! 
Had waves of nausea all day today and been rushing around so I'm super tired now! Supposed to be dying my neighbours hair tonight too :/ xx


----------



## Sunny Flowers

Started taking something for MS last night and I am in a complete fog today. :coffee: Did anyone else have this? Does the fog lift once my body gets used to it again? Last time I took it I was soooo sick that I was thankful for anything that HELPED me sleep and zone out until I felt better, but this time I am taking it to try and function. Instead I am just sitting on the couch smiling at my children as they play. :haha:


----------



## shaslove

I'm in Starbucks drinking a black tea lemonade-I swear this stuff is a nausea killer-I always feel better after drinking it!!


----------



## shaslove

Sunny Flowers said:


> Started taking something for MS last night and I am in a complete fog today. :coffee: Did anyone else have this? Does the fog lift once my body gets used to it again? Last time I took it I was soooo sick that I was thankful for anything that HELPED me sleep and zone out until I felt better, but this time I am taking it to try and function. Instead I am just sitting on the couch smiling at my children as they play. :haha:

I'm not sure preg wise, but whenever I take anti nausea stuff it always makes me foggy :hug:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Good luck on your appointment today JAJuly2013

Booth, I loved my doppler last time too. I had an anterior placenta and it was several weeks before I could really feel her kick. The doppler was the only way I could reassure myself that she was ok.

I have it ready this time around too. I'm going to start trying to hear the hb after I pass 8 weeks.


----------



## Boothh

What anti nausea are you taking? I was taking Cyclizine last pregnancy and it zoned me out for a while. I have some on standby ready to take if I need to! 


Yeah 8 weeks is when I started last time I think I was 8+4 when I found teddy! x


----------



## Picksbaby

Hi ladies,

Got some news to share had my first scan today very very unexpected I'm under a recent miscarriage clinic and apparently they scan every two weeks. The shock on my face going to my appointment to be called to the scan area.... 

All is well and healthy... Even saw a nice strong heartbeat!! I'm measuring at 6weeks now so due 11th June! Was in utter shock I've got a picture to was so surprised at how much I saw I wasn't expecting to see anything and was expecting the worst. In pretty glad I didn't know I was going to be scanned I would of had a terrible nights sleep and would of been on a right panic.

Baby's right on track and healthy!!!! Yayy!!!


----------



## confuzion

Picksbaby said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Got some news to share had my first scan today very very unexpected I'm under a recent miscarriage clinic and apparently they scan every two weeks. The shock on my face going to my appointment to be called to the scan area....
> 
> All is well and healthy... Even saw a nice strong heartbeat!! I'm measuring at 6weeks now so due 11th June! Was in utter shock I've got a picture to was so surprised at how much I saw I wasn't expecting to see anything and was expecting the worst. In pretty glad I didn't know I was going to be scanned I would of had a terrible nights sleep and would of been on a right panic.
> 
> Baby's right on track and healthy!!!! Yayy!!!


YAY!! Congrats! :) I will update your due date.


----------



## Picksbaby

https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q225/jaysmith92/Mobile%20Uploads/th_image.jpg

Baby :)!


----------



## JAJuly2013

Picksbaby said:


> https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q225/jaysmith92/Mobile%20Uploads/th_image.jpg
> 
> Baby :)!

That's wonderful! So glad you got to see your little bean and you know that everything is going well! :friends:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Picksbaby, congrats!! Ultrasound pics really amaze me. It's so hard to believe that all of that is going on in our bodies, or that something that small is going to turn into a baby.


----------



## Boothh

Yay congratulations Picksbaby great that everything is going well xx


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Hello girls . Haven't been here for few days now . Have been really busy :dohh:

Congratulations to all new BFP's :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Also congratulations to all the good appointments and beautiful u/s pictures :baby::flower::happydance:

Also got my first doctor appointment November 4 th which is three weeks away and seems like forever :haha:
It's not really a doctor appointment since it's going to be all the paperwork and medical history etc . :wacko:

I have been feeling pretty much the same . Feeling quite normal .just feeling dizzy and light headed A LOT which is very uncomfortable .
Having some cramping / pressure in my abdomen .
Also does any of you having kinda like pulling/pressure that last for longer period of time ? For me it was about hour and half . It was not painful but quite uncomfortable . :shrug:

Also bought some maternity clothes already . Refused to buy some the first time but I wanna enjoy this pregnancy ( clothes wise ) 
I weigh 4 pounds less but my stomach is so bloated it's really uncomfortable to wear regular jeans . Also I am planning ( would love to ) not to gain more than 22 pounds ( 10 kilos ) . I feel it's almost impossible but I am gonna do my best :thumbup::haha:


----------



## sarahuk

Hi ladies!

Space for another? :)

Im Sarah...just had a shock bfp 4 days ago and due 28th June with my second. Have an almost 6 month old Son Alexander..always knew I wanted them close together but this was surprisingly close lol!

Congratulations to all! x


----------



## LegoHouse

Congratulations new bfps :) x


----------



## OpheliaVY

Boothh said:


> What anti nausea are you taking? I was taking Cyclizine last pregnancy and it zoned me out for a while. I have some on standby ready to take if I need to!
> 
> 
> Yeah 8 weeks is when I started last time I think I was 8+4 when I found teddy! x

Just curious but what does 8+4 mean? I see it a lot and I haven't a clue.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

OpheliaVY said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> What anti nausea are you taking? I was taking Cyclizine last pregnancy and it zoned me out for a while. I have some on standby ready to take if I need to!
> 
> 
> Yeah 8 weeks is when I started last time I think I was 8+4 when I found teddy! x
> 
> Just curious but what does 8+4 mean? I see it a lot and I haven't a clue.Click to expand...

8 weeks an 4 days pregnant :thumbup:


----------



## OpheliaVY

ProudMomma2Be said:


> OpheliaVY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> What anti nausea are you taking? I was taking Cyclizine last pregnancy and it zoned me out for a while. I have some on standby ready to take if I need to!
> 
> 
> Yeah 8 weeks is when I started last time I think I was 8+4 when I found teddy! x
> 
> Just curious but what does 8+4 mean? I see it a lot and I haven't a clue.Click to expand...
> 
> 8 weeks an 4 days pregnant :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks! I just had my DUH moment for the day! lol


----------



## Boothh

OpheliaVY said:


> ProudMomma2Be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OpheliaVY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> What anti nausea are you taking? I was taking Cyclizine last pregnancy and it zoned me out for a while. I have some on standby ready to take if I need to!
> 
> 
> Yeah 8 weeks is when I started last time I think I was 8+4 when I found teddy! x
> 
> Just curious but what does 8+4 mean? I see it a lot and I haven't a clue.Click to expand...
> 
> 8 weeks an 4 days pregnant :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I just had my DUH moment for the day! lolClick to expand...


:rofl: it's always the obvious ones I sit confused at lol! xx

I only gained 14lbs with my last pregnancy and lost it after ten days but I did have hyperemesis and could barely eat til 25 weeks x


----------



## LegoHouse

I lost 14lbs whilst pregnant with Oliver. I've put on 3 stone since he was born though *gross*


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

I gained about 30 pounds ( 15 kilos ) with my son :haha: 
But gained almost the same on top of it while breast feeding :cry:
Breast feeding was very important for me and if I tried to eat little and healthy or even a lot but healthy I was loosing my supply :shrug:
I ate some fatty food in between and had milk for whole neighborhood :haha:
I lost it all plus 20 pounds on top . And 2 month later ( after I finished my crazy dieting ) I got pregnant again :haha: didn't expect for it to happen that fast :blush:
I just hope I won't gain a bunch since I don't work this time :shrug:


----------



## Boothh

I'm hoping not to gain a lot but a healthy baby is most important and this will be my last baby so I can always love weight afterwards x


----------



## confuzion

sarahuk said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Space for another? :)
> 
> Im Sarah...just had a shock bfp 4 days ago and due 28th June with my second. Have an almost 6 month old Son Alexander..always knew I wanted them close together but this was surprisingly close lol!
> 
> Congratulations to all! x

Of course! Welcome and congrats!


----------



## JerseyRose

Well my scan went well and we got to see our perfect little blob and the heart is beating at 124bpm!! :happydance:

My due date changed to 13th June 2014.

Sooooooooo relieved!!!

But arghh, ms is still killing me! Trying to keep something little in my stomach at all time, but it's so hard. I try and have 2 crackers with vegemite as soon as I wake up but this morning just getting through one was so difficult.


----------



## hoping:)

Hi everyone!:flower: I would love to join this thread. I am due June 2nd:thumbup:


Spoiler
Background... I have a wonderful daughter who will be 2 at the end of the month. She is our Rainbow baby after several miscarriages and we just love her to pieces.:cloud9: I am now currently pregnant as a gestational surrogate (not my egg so no genetic connection to me or my DH)for a lovely gay couple. We only plan on having one of our own but I missed being pregnant and felt helping another family would be a perfect way to give back. 

This journey has been a roller coaster with super low betas that only barely doubled or didn't at all. We were all so relieved to see a little heart pumping aways yesterday at our ultrasound. The baby is measuring about a week behind but has a strong heart beat at 127 bpm so the doctors are pleased and the parents are over the moon!:cloud9:


----------



## confuzion

hoping:) said:


> Hi everyone!:flower: I would love to join this thread. I am due June 2nd:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Background... I have a wonderful daughter who will be 2 at the end of the month. She is our Rainbow baby after several miscarriages and we just love her to pieces.:cloud9: I am now currently pregnant as a gestational surrogate (not my egg so no genetic connection to me or my DH)for a lovely gay couple. We only plan on having one of our own but I missed being pregnant and felt helping another family would be a perfect way to give back.
> 
> This journey has been a roller coaster with super low betas that only barely doubled or didn't at all. We were all so relieved to see a little heart pumping aways yesterday at our ultrasound. The baby is measuring about a week behind but has a strong heart beat at 127 bpm so the doctors are pleased and the parents are over the moon!:cloud9:

Welcome! Just finished reading your story. So nice of you to give a couple their dream. Hopefully the journey continues to go well from here!


----------



## JerseyRose

hoping, that is such an amazing and selfless thing to do!!

I wish you a happy and healthy nine months!!! :flower::baby::thumbup:


----------



## rainbowsun

hoping:) said:


> Hi everyone!:flower: I would love to join this thread. I am due June 2nd:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Background... I have a wonderful daughter who will be 2 at the end of the month. She is our Rainbow baby after several miscarriages and we just love her to pieces.:cloud9: I am now currently pregnant as a gestational surrogate (not my egg so no genetic connection to me or my DH)for a lovely gay couple. We only plan on having one of our own but I missed being pregnant and felt helping another family would be a perfect way to give back.
> 
> This journey has been a roller coaster with super low betas that only barely doubled or didn't at all. We were all so relieved to see a little heart pumping aways yesterday at our ultrasound. The baby is measuring about a week behind but has a strong heart beat at 127 bpm so the doctors are pleased and the parents are over the moon!:cloud9:

Wow. That's an incredibly selfless and noble thing to do. I hope everything goes smoothly for you!


----------



## confuzion

JerseyRose said:


> Well my scan went well and we got to see our perfect little blob and the heart is beating at 124bpm!! :happydance:
> 
> My due date changed to 13th June 2014.
> 
> Sooooooooo relieved!!!
> 
> But arghh, ms is still killing me! Trying to keep something little in my stomach at all time, but it's so hard. I try and have 2 crackers with vegemite as soon as I wake up but this morning just getting through one was so difficult.

Yay!! I can't wait for my scan the more I hear you girls' stories :happydance: I'll update your due date!


----------



## rainbowsun

All of my symptoms seem to come out at night. I wake up feeling just fine, and as the day progresses, I get more nauseous, fatigues, and my breasts get tinglier. I know morning sickness is not just limited to morning but this evening-only thing is weirding me out. 

Although, to be honest, I definitely prefer it to mornings. At least this way, I can be nauseous at home, and in the comfort of my pajamas.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

JerseyRose said:


> Well my scan went well and we got to see our perfect little blob and the heart is beating at 124bpm!! :happydance:
> 
> My due date changed to 13th June 2014.
> 
> Sooooooooo relieved!!!
> 
> But arghh, ms is still killing me! Trying to keep something little in my stomach at all time, but it's so hard. I try and have 2 crackers with vegemite as soon as I wake up but this morning just getting through one was so difficult.

Yaaaay that's great :happydance:
I have heard if the hearth beat is bellow 140 it's a girl :baby:


----------



## JerseyRose

Wow, that is interesting! The Chinese gender predictor says a girl too. And my sister is 13 weeks and she just found out shes having a boy, and my morning sickness is worse than hers was so she thinks its because Im having a girl.

So my money goes on girl  too many signs to ignore! Yay! :happydance: (although DH really wants a boy!)


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

JerseyRose said:


> Wow, that is interesting! The Chinese gender predictor says a girl too. And my sister is 13 weeks and she just found out she&#8217;s having a boy, and my morning sickness is worse than hers was so she thinks it&#8217;s because I&#8217;m having a girl.
> 
> So my money goes on girl &#8211; too many signs to ignore! Yay! :happydance: (although DH really wants a boy!)

I don't know with the morning sickness because I know you are suppose to be more sick with boy . But I was not but not even my friend with her daughter :shrug: so I don't know with this one :haha:
You never know . I have a son and we are hoping for a girl :baby: . I feel exactly the same as with DS but I did research and found out that the same symptoms doesn't mean same gender baby . :shrug::haha:
Of course the health of the baby is the most important but oops it gender would be awesome :)
I guess we have to wait for u/s . I am 16 weeks on December 23 rd so I am hoping to find out than and open and envelope on Christmas :baby:


----------



## Boothh

Congrats on your scan JerseyRose

Welcome Hoping:) how lovely! xx


My symptoms with my boys were totally opposite! We were so shocked to find out Ted was a boy because we were convinced!

Am I the only one that one to keep the gender a surprise? x

I'm soooo tired, I actually feel like crying. I'm lying in bed trying to wake up abit but DH leaves for work in about 2 minutes and I have to get up and get the boys ready for the school run :( I'm feeling so sorry for myself lol x


----------



## LegoHouse

We're still undecided on whether we're going to find out this time. I think I will probably give in x


----------



## Haylee.

I thought the thread had gone quiet and only now I've noticed I must of unsubscribed! :dohh: :dohh: 

Congrats and welcome new sunflowers :) 

I need to catch up but have to run, just wanted to say hello and all is well and I'll catch up later xx


----------



## trinity_enigm

Boothh said:


> Congrats on your scan JerseyRose
> 
> Welcome Hoping:) how lovely! xx
> 
> 
> My symptoms with my boys were totally opposite! We were so shocked to find out Ted was a boy because we were convinced!
> 
> Am I the only one that one to keep the gender a surprise? x
> 
> I'm soooo tired, I actually feel like crying. I'm lying in bed trying to wake up abit but DH leaves for work in about 2 minutes and I have to get up and get the boys ready for the school run :( I'm feeling so sorry for myself lol x

We're thinking about not finding out bit my friends tells me that would be very selfish of us! hehe. At the moment I like the idea of a surprise but I'm very impatient and also nosy so when the time comes we'll probably end up finding out.


----------



## sarahuk

hoping:) said:


> Hi everyone!:flower: I would love to join this thread. I am due June 2nd:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Background... I have a wonderful daughter who will be 2 at the end of the month. She is our Rainbow baby after several miscarriages and we just love her to pieces.:cloud9: I am now currently pregnant as a gestational surrogate (not my egg so no genetic connection to me or my DH)for a lovely gay couple. We only plan on having one of our own but I missed being pregnant and felt helping another family would be a perfect way to give back.
> 
> This journey has been a roller coaster with super low betas that only barely doubled or didn't at all. We were all so relieved to see a little heart pumping aways yesterday at our ultrasound. The baby is measuring about a week behind but has a strong heart beat at 127 bpm so the doctors are pleased and the parents are over the moon!:cloud9:

What a wonderful and selfless act from you anf your husband! :hugs: <3 xx


----------



## sarahuk

ProudMomma2Be said:


> JerseyRose said:
> 
> 
> Well my scan went well and we got to see our perfect little blob and the heart is beating at 124bpm!! :happydance:
> 
> My due date changed to 13th June 2014.
> 
> Sooooooooo relieved!!!
> 
> But arghh, ms is still killing me! Trying to keep something little in my stomach at all time, but it's so hard. I try and have 2 crackers with vegemite as soon as I wake up but this morning just getting through one was so difficult.
> 
> Yaaaay that's great :happydance:
> I have heard if the hearth beat is bellow 140 it's a girl :baby:Click to expand...

I heard that too and he heartrate was below that..my baby is definately a boy! Chinese genders said girl too lol xx


----------



## sarahuk

trinity_enigm said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on your scan JerseyRose
> 
> Welcome Hoping:) how lovely! xx
> 
> 
> My symptoms with my boys were totally opposite! We were so shocked to find out Ted was a boy because we were convinced!
> 
> Am I the only one that one to keep the gender a surprise? x
> 
> I'm soooo tired, I actually feel like crying. I'm lying in bed trying to wake up abit but DH leaves for work in about 2 minutes and I have to get up and get the boys ready for the school run :( I'm feeling so sorry for myself lol x
> 
> We're thinking about not finding out bit my friends tells me that would be very selfish of us! hehe. At the moment I like the idea of a surprise but I'm very impatient and also nosy so when the time comes we'll probably end up finding out.Click to expand...

So not selfish!! We stayed strong to team :yellow: and it was a wonderful experience! It was made so my OH was the first to tell me what we had and was so wonderful. Going yellow again this time! Hard to stay strong tho on scan days lol x


----------



## Boothh

We found out with both our boys so thought for the last baby we would have a surprise! I know I'll be tempted on scans but it will be worth it to find out at the end! I'm really looking forward to it x


----------



## SaraEmily

I really considered staying team yellow for about a day but then decided I'm going to pay to find out at 13 weeks lol. I'm SO ready to find out, there's no way I can wait that long. 

But for those who have more patience than I do, I bet that's an amazing experience finding out at the birth. I wish I could hold out that long.


----------



## LegoHouse

My midwife was supposed to be here 5 minutes ago. I really need a wee but I know the minute I sit down to go she's going to knock on the door lol


----------



## joeyjo

I stayed team yellow with my first two but think I might find out this time - if only to manage my mums hopes of a granddaughter! If I do find out I won't tell many people though I dOnt think


----------



## Boothh

I'm having a moment of feeling sorry for myself. I feel bad, my house is an absolute bombsite. Couldn't even be bothered to dress teddy this morning! Just chucked him in the ring sling in his pjs. I'm just sat here too tired to move while he's pulled my curtains down in the living room and sprinkled bits of toast everywhere. When is it naptime!?


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

This is our first and I am really hoping to stay team yellow until the end... although the option of having as many scans as we want (or as many as we can pay for) will make it super hard not to find out.

For "now" I will say I don't want to know!


----------



## LegoHouse

Midwife has been, she put me back 2 days on my EDD but she said I was 5 weeks 4 days so I dunno..... She said just to wait for my scan as, as I'm breastfeeding ovulation can happen at any time.

I've also agreed to be a case study for a student midwife. Because of my miscarriage history, and being on aspirin, and needing part-consultant led care, and needing extra scans and stuff apparently I'm interesting lol x


----------



## LegoHouse

Yayyyyy
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## 1eighty

Boothh said:


> I'm having a moment of feeling sorry for myself. I feel bad, my house is an absolute bombsite. Couldn't even be bothered to dress teddy this morning! Just chucked him in the ring sling in his pjs. I'm just sat here too tired to move while he's pulled my curtains down in the living room and sprinkled bits of toast everywhere. When is it naptime!?

ah-ha! knew i couldn't be the only one whose toddler made confetti out of food!

we're having a PJ day too, as his sleep hasn't recovered from cutting a molar earlier in the week.

i desperately need to throw up though. did yesterday and i felt better for AGES, and today i'm just _guuuuuuuuuh_...

we found out with the troll at the 20w scan, this time we're booked for a private scan at 15+6 to find out if we're :blue: or :pink: :) the Y-chromosome is so strong in DH's family i'm resigned to (but would love!!!) another boy, so if we are :pink: i think i'll be bouncing off the walls!


----------



## luminescent

welcome new ladies! hoping- that's really great of you! I love it!

all I can eat is bagels :( haha. in the past 2 days I've had multiple bagels with cream cheese or almond butter. I also managed some hash browns that OH made.
I work at a co-op grocery store and every time I go past the deli and get a whiff of their food I want to gag. it usually smells so good! I did find some ginger chews and that helps for a while. there's also a ginger drink I found at the co-op that seemed to settle my stomach alright last night.


----------



## Jess812

Another lazy pj ladie right here!! :haha:

Jacob at nursery today. Goes every Thurs which is suppose to my my gut house, have driving lesson, do ironing day. 

All ive done is watch Criminal Minds & CSI


----------



## 1eighty

luminescent said:


> welcome new ladies! hoping- that's really great of you! I love it!
> 
> all I can eat is bagels :( haha. in the past 2 days I've had multiple bagels with cream cheese or almond butter. I also managed some hash browns that OH made.
> I work at a co-op grocery store and every time I go past the deli and get a whiff of their food I want to gag. it usually smells so good! I did find some ginger chews and that helps for a while. there's also a ginger drink I found at the co-op that seemed to settle my stomach alright last night.

omg. bagels and butter and cream cheese. gimme. gimme and no-one gets hurt!

HASH BROWNS! NEED!

ugh. hungry.


----------



## Boothh

Yaay LegoHouse! I got a 3+ last night! :happydance:

We won't the lottery on Saturday and yesterday! Only £25 each time but still hopefully this Saturday will be the jackpot ;) so think we will have Chinese food tonight with our winnings lol! X


----------



## JAJuly2013

Hello everyone!
My 1st OB appt went well yesterday. Due date is still June 9th and my 8 week ultrasound has been scheduled for Oct 30th! Can't wait!


----------



## hoping:)

Thank you all for the warm welcome!

Like a bunch of you I'm pretty sure we are all set on finding out the gender at the 20 week scan! I would love for all of us to be surprised but I don't think any of us are that patient:dohh: With my daughter starting at her 13 week ultrasound I was begging the tech to give me a gender guess and I don't think this one will be any different:haha:


----------



## CaliDreaming

I have a scan this afternoon. Even though I haven't had any signs of anything being wrong, I STILL get nervous before each one.


----------



## JAJuly2013

CaliDreaming said:


> I have a scan this afternoon. Even though I haven't had any signs of anything being wrong, I STILL get nervous before each one.

I know how you feel - I'm sure we all do. I'm already nervous for my 8 week scan in two weeks...Im sure all is well but you never know...anyway, good luck and I'm sure everything will be perfect! :hugs:


----------



## Boothh

Good luck at your scan Cali! I'm the same but I suppose once you've been to scans and been told there's no heartbeat twice I don't think you really can be excited for early scans! They are just scary xx


----------



## joeyjo

So I metmy family doctor today (GP equivalent) and he has booked me into the system here so I should get an appt with the obstetrician at the local hosp in 4-5 weeks. He said if its much longer than that to go to the secretary in person at the dept and complain (dunno if my Spanish is up to that!)

I have always had early scans with DS1 I was at a high risk of ectopic due to previous ovarian surgery and unknown healing positions etc so had. Scan between 6-7 weeks.

Once I'd had a Child this risk was considered minimal as they had a lot more no re my healing etc.

DS2 I was having investigations due to not conceiving and actually had a scan at about 3weeks (just thick lining no evid of preg seen) and an ovarian mass follow up scan less than two weeks later (for ovary) showed baby with heartbeat but it couldn't be dated as was too small for their calibration that started at 5 weeks.

Not having an early scan is making me reluctant to tell my folks who are visiting next week and so I've booked a private scan for Monday; it's a bit early really 5+5 but I have seen a heartbeat before then and I'm also fairly sure I implanted early on as I had clear pregnancy nausea from 3+3 - fingers crossed I ghetto see something to tell my folks more definitively!


----------



## Boothh

Glad you're into the system now Jo and excited for your scan! 

Iv just had my first proper running to the loo to vomit experience. DH opened the fridge and I caught a whiff of tuna and sweetcorn sandwich filler. :sick:


----------



## joeyjo

Boothh said:


> Glad you're into the system now Jo and excited for your scan!
> 
> Iv just had my first proper running to the loo to vomit experience. DH opened the fridge and I caught a whiff of tuna and sweetcorn sandwich filler. :sick:

Thanks and :hugs: hope you don't suffer too badly this time.

I've only actually chucked up a few times but I am nauseous most of the time - although I just had quite a few crackers with pâté (pasteurised freshly opened jar, no liver!) and some cheese and natural yog.
Think I am craving dairy but my usual would be bowls of cereal with loads of milk and I can't really face cereal! Can't face ice cream either and cheese only appeals for a sho time period! But every time I eat dairy I feel like my body is saying thakyou!


----------



## Boothh

Most if mine is good aversion at the moment though iv been enjoying strawberry soya milk and Philadelphia on toast the last couple of days. I really wanted tuna when I did the food shop and now the thought of it makes me feel ill.

I'm officially allowed to start my tablets as soon as I throw up but I think I'll wait and see how I am tomorrow. Hopefully I can manage without but today has been horrible. Xx


----------



## confuzion

Good luck on your scan Cali!


----------



## confuzion

joeyjo- we're due the same day! And my first scan will be the day after yours :) I'll be excited to hear how yours went before I go for mine!


----------



## SaraEmily

I'll be having my first scan in less than an hour! Sitting in the waiting room right now. Wish me luck!


----------



## LegoHouse

Good luck!

I want an early scan lol


----------



## Boothh

SaraEmily said:


> I'll be having my first scan in less than an hour! Sitting in the waiting room right now. Wish me luck!

Good luck Hun xx


----------



## confuzion

good luck!!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Well my scan went really well and I've officially "graduated" to my OB. :happydance: The little peanut is now measuring 5 days ahead (it was 3 days ahead) and the heartbeat is good and strong at 179 bpm. I had wondered if that was too high, but according to google that is just a sign of an active baby. 

I am really anxious to find out the sex as soon as possible! I enjoy it when other people are team yellow, but I am way too impatient. I am itching to buy baby clothes and settle on a name.

Jo, I hope your private scan goes well!! I know you must be anxious to tell everyone. I've only told my closest family. I'm waiting to get past all the NT screening to make a formal announcement.

Boothh, oh no, hope your nausea is easing. I hope I don't vomit this time around. I only did it twice last time around and also after smelling something foul!

SaraEmily, hope your scan goes well! I can't wait to hear about it.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Anybody feeling so dizzy and lightheaded ? Also I feel so weak all the time . I feel bad because I am not spending any good quality time with my toddler except lying on the couch . Every time I am standing especially if I stand for longer period of time on one place I feel so dizzy I am afraid I am going to pass out . I drink a lot of water and I eat reguraly healthy melas . I am not standing up fast . It kinda sucks because I feel like I can't do anything and can't go nowhere ... I would just sleep all day :(


----------



## JAJuly2013

CaliDreaming- that's wonderful news! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

CaliDreaming said:


> Well my scan went really well and I've officially "graduated" to my OB. :happydance: The little peanut is now measuring 5 days ahead (it was 3 days ahead) and the heartbeat is good and strong at 179 bpm. I had wondered if that was too high, but according to google that is just a sign of an active baby.
> 
> I am really anxious to find out the sex as soon as possible! I enjoy it when other people are team yellow, but I am way too impatient. I am itching to buy baby clothes and settle on a name.
> 
> Jo, I hope your private scan goes well!! I know you must be anxious to tell everyone. I've only told my closest family. I'm waiting to get past all the NT screening to make a formal announcement.
> 
> Boothh, oh no, hope your nausea is easing. I hope I don't vomit this time around. I only did it twice last time around and also after smelling something foul!
> 
> SaraEmily, hope your scan goes well! I can't wait to hear about it.

That's awesome :happydance:

Everybody is having scans and had already appointments and my first ( paperwork ) appointment is in 3 weeks :cry:
Why is every day 48 hours before I can hear the HB and calm down :shrug:


----------



## CaliDreaming

ProudMamma, I feel dizzy or lightheaded from time to time. I think I read it's because of the increased blood flow when pregnant or something like that. It was my first symptom when I was pregnant with dd.

The time before the first scan really does drag on! It will be nice when we're far enough along to hear the heartbeat on doppler.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

For me it feels like I am dizzy all the time :shrug:
I should probably start checking my blood pressure .
I also feel like I gained 20 pounds but I am 4 pounds lighter , I don't understand it ... When I loom in a mirror I look like a whale :haha: and I weigh 20 pounds less than when I was pregnant the first time and I felt good about myself back then :shrug:
May be it's because now I know what to expect ... Huge boobies, huge belly , swollen feet and hands etc :D
Or may be I am expecting a girl because I have heard if you having a girl she is taking the beauty from mommy so that way mommy doesn't look that good during pregnancy ...:shrug:


----------



## Boothh

Congrats Cali! That's great everything is going well! 

Iv been feeling the dizzy and lightheaded thing too, I had it really bad with teddy to the point I couldn't walk round a shop without having to run back out and sit down! Or sit in the middle of the aisle at the supermarket! 

I'm running warm I think too, I feel so warm all the time!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Boothh said:


> Congrats Cali! That's great everything is going well!
> 
> Iv been feeling the dizzy and lightheaded thing too, I had it really bad with teddy to the point I couldn't walk round a shop without having to run back out and sit down! Or sit in the middle of the aisle at the supermarket!
> 
> I'm running warm I think too, I feel so warm all the time!

That's exactly how I feel :dohh:
I don't even wanna go anywhere because walking makes it worse and I would need breaks all the time :haha:
And I am also thirsty all the time but already have full stomach and also drinking water makes me kinda sick if it makes sense :shrug:
I remember having it with my son . 
Also I am not hungry at all. But if I don't eat like every two hours I feel like i am dying :haha:
Isn't pregnancy wonderful :thumbup::dohh::haha:


----------



## SaraEmily

They're actually rescheduling my scan for the 24th. :(


----------



## Lulu_mom

Helllllllo
CONGRATS to everyone! 
I was wondering if anyone could share there experiences with me. What do you guys think.

My last cycle was on August 20th. I am irregular, but for the last few weeks (maybe 3). I been experience increased hunger, very dry throat, stuffy nose (comes and goes), the inside of my nose smells metallic also metallic taste in the back of my throat, gushiness of clear discharge (feels like period started) , brown discharge also, pains in Pelvic area, increased bowel movements (loose stool), and sick feeling to stomach. One negative pregnancy test. Waiting for my OB appointment in November.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

SaraEmily said:


> They're actually rescheduling my scan for the 24th. :(

I am sorry to hear that :hugs:
I bet you were so excited :baby:
Why did they do that ?


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Lulu_mom said:


> Helllllllo
> CONGRATS to everyone!
> I was wondering if anyone could share there experiences with me. What do you guys think.
> 
> My last cycle was on August 20th. I am irregular, but for the last few weeks (maybe 3). I been experience increased hunger, very dry throat, stuffy nose (comes and goes), the inside of my nose smells metallic also metallic taste in the back of my throat, gushiness of clear discharge (feels like period started) , brown discharge also, pains in Pelvic area, increased bowel movements (loose stool), and sick feeling to stomach. One negative pregnancy test. Waiting for my OB appointment in November.

Hi, those are all good signs . 
I knew I was pregnant every time few days after conception . I have also irregular periods but I knew anyway . wait few days and try to test again . Buy those tests that tell you even few days before expected period . 
Good luck :hugs:


----------



## CaliDreaming

ProudMamma, I am scared to even step on the scale, so you are good to even be checking. I'm sure you just feel bloated and don't look anywhere near as big as you feel. I hope the old wives tales are true and you get a girl! I have no idea what I'm having. If I had to guess, I'd guess boy because we only dtd once in a two week period, which fell late on the day of ovulation. That's supposed to increase the chances of a boy, although we weren't trying to do that. It would be nice to have a boy to have one of each.

Boothh, I'm hot all the time too!

Sorry they rescheduled your scan SarahEmily. I would be so mad! I wonder if you could get a beta done so you wouldn't have to be in limbo for so long.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

USA girls ...
If Halloween is Thursday this year . Do the kids go trick or treating Thursday or during the weekend ?


----------



## Lulu_mom

ProudMomma2Be said:


> Lulu_mom said:
> 
> 
> Helllllllo
> CONGRATS to everyone!
> I was wondering if anyone could share there experiences with me. What do you guys think.
> 
> My last cycle was on August 20th. I am irregular, but for the last few weeks (maybe 3). I been experience increased hunger, very dry throat, stuffy nose (comes and goes), the inside of my nose smells metallic also metallic taste in the back of my throat, gushiness of clear discharge (feels like period started) , brown discharge also, pains in Pelvic area, increased bowel movements (loose stool), and sick feeling to stomach. One negative pregnancy test. Waiting for my OB appointment in November.
> 
> Hi, those are all good signs .
> I knew I was pregnant every time few days after conception . I have also irregular periods but I knew anyway . wait few days and try to test again . Buy those tests that tell you even few days before expected period .
> Good luck :hugs:Click to expand...



Thank you for the luck! Okay I am hoping that this is it! We have been trying for so long and my irregular periods have been a big problem!! 
How did you know?


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

CaliDreaming said:


> ProudMamma, I am scared to even step on the scale, so you are good to even be checking. I'm sure you just feel bloated and don't look anywhere near as big as you feel. I hope the old wives tales are true and you get a girl! I have no idea what I'm having. If I had to guess, I'd guess boy because we only dtd once in a two week period, which fell late on the day of ovulation. That's supposed to increase the chances of a boy, although we weren't trying to do that. It would be nice to have a boy to have one of each.
> 
> Boothh, I'm hot all the time too!
> 
> Sorry they rescheduled your scan SarahEmily. I would be so mad! I wonder if you could get a beta done so you wouldn't have to be in limbo for so long.


Cali : yes that would be awesome to have a girl . I couldn't wait and even bought going home outfit and beautiful blanket :blush: it was for great prize and I saved the recipe for a case :haha:
OH is sure it's a girl , he said he was concentrating :haha: 
We Dtd three and two days before ovulation . Or at least when I thought I would ovulated because my period were irregular for a long time . Only last 4 months was regular every 30 days . And I didn't use any ovulation kit or anything . 
I am just gonna hope we got lucky :baby:
If not our son is going to have a brother which I think he is going to love more than having dolls and pink everywhere :haha:

I have to weight myself because I am staying home with my son and I am afraid I am gonna gain too much and it was very hard work to loose it the first time . Which happened just 2 months ago so I didn't even enjoyed my new body :haha:


----------



## JAJuly2013

ProudMomma2Be said:


> USA girls ...
> If Halloween is Thursday this year . Do the kids go trick or treating Thursday or during the weekend ?

Trick or treating is on Thursday in the US. :winkwink:


----------



## confuzion

Congrats Cali on your scan! :)

Sorry saraemily :( But the good news is the 24th is not too far away. I have to wait until the 31st which feels lifetimes away at the moment.

Sorry Lulu_mom, I haven't experienced most of the symptoms you mentioned. But it's different for everyone so can't judge based on that. Good luck, hope it turns out well for you!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Lulu_mom said:


> ProudMomma2Be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lulu_mom said:
> 
> 
> Helllllllo
> CONGRATS to everyone!
> I was wondering if anyone could share there experiences with me. What do you guys think.
> 
> My last cycle was on August 20th. I am irregular, but for the last few weeks (maybe 3). I been experience increased hunger, very dry throat, stuffy nose (comes and goes), the inside of my nose smells metallic also metallic taste in the back of my throat, gushiness of clear discharge (feels like period started) , brown discharge also, pains in Pelvic area, increased bowel movements (loose stool), and sick feeling to stomach. One negative pregnancy test. Waiting for my OB appointment in November.
> 
> Hi, those are all good signs .
> I knew I was pregnant every time few days after conception . I have also irregular periods but I knew anyway . wait few days and try to test again . Buy those tests that tell you even few days before expected period .
> Good luck :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the luck! Okay I am hoping that this is it! We have been trying for so long and my irregular periods have been a big problem!!
> How did you know?Click to expand...

I always felt like completely different person :shrug:
It's hard to explain but I was right every time . And even when I was 14 days late one time I did not test because I just knew I am not pregnant and I was not :thumbup:
My boobs always get like 2 sizes bigger overnite , I am tired , have stronger smell and taste ( but it doesn't make me sick , just more sensitive ) and I just know :baby:
I hope everything goes well for you ! How long have you been trying ?


----------



## sllydrkfsh

ProudMomma2Be said:


> USA girls ...
> If Halloween is Thursday this year . Do the kids go trick or treating Thursday or during the weekend ?

No one decorates or goes door to door in our neighborhood =( so we go to disneyland for their trick or treat party. I think it's more fun because hubby and I don't have to feel guilty about dressing up too lol :haha:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

sllydrkfsh said:


> ProudMomma2Be said:
> 
> 
> USA girls ...
> If Halloween is Thursday this year . Do the kids go trick or treating Thursday or during the weekend ?
> 
> No one decorates or goes door to door in our neighborhood =( so we go to disneyland for their trick or treat party. I think it's more fun because hubby and I don't have to feel guilty about dressing up too lol :haha:Click to expand...

That's awesome :happydance:
I bet it's waaaay better than trick or treat in neighborhood :thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## CaliDreaming

ProudMomma2Be said:


> CaliDreaming said:
> 
> 
> ProudMamma, I am scared to even step on the scale, so you are good to even be checking. I'm sure you just feel bloated and don't look anywhere near as big as you feel. I hope the old wives tales are true and you get a girl! I have no idea what I'm having. If I had to guess, I'd guess boy because we only dtd once in a two week period, which fell late on the day of ovulation. That's supposed to increase the chances of a boy, although we weren't trying to do that. It would be nice to have a boy to have one of each.
> 
> Boothh, I'm hot all the time too!
> 
> Sorry they rescheduled your scan SarahEmily. I would be so mad! I wonder if you could get a beta done so you wouldn't have to be in limbo for so long.
> 
> 
> Cali : yes that would be awesome to have a girl . I couldn't wait and even bought going home outfit and beautiful blanket :blush: it was for great prize and I saved the recipe for a case :haha:
> OH is sure it's a girl , he said he was concentrating :haha:
> We Dtd three and two days before ovulation . Or at least when I thought I would ovulated because my period were irregular for a long time . Only last 4 months was regular every 30 days . And I didn't use any ovulation kit or anything .
> I am just gonna hope we got lucky :baby:
> If not our son is going to have a brother which I think he is going to love more than having dolls and pink everywhere :haha:
> 
> I have to weight myself because I am staying home with my son and I am afraid I am gonna gain too much and it was very hard work to loose it the first time . Which happened just 2 months ago so I didn't even enjoyed my new body :haha:Click to expand...

Looks like you timed it just right!!! When we conceived dd, we dtd about 2 days before I ovulated. My dd is adamant that she wants a girl though. She's only 2.5 and keeps saying "I no want brother. I want a girl"!

I told myself I was going to be better this time with diet and exercise because it was so tough losing it all, but so far I'm on the same sorry path I was on last time. I've kind of curbed it somewhat but I know I'm eating way more than I need. I really admire how dedicated you are to watching your weight. You'll really appreciate it after the baby is here!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

CaliDreaming said:


> ProudMomma2Be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaliDreaming said:
> 
> 
> ProudMamma, I am scared to even step on the scale, so you are good to even be checking. I'm sure you just feel bloated and don't look anywhere near as big as you feel. I hope the old wives tales are true and you get a girl! I have no idea what I'm having. If I had to guess, I'd guess boy because we only dtd once in a two week period, which fell late on the day of ovulation. That's supposed to increase the chances of a boy, although we weren't trying to do that. It would be nice to have a boy to have one of each.
> 
> Boothh, I'm hot all the time too!
> 
> Sorry they rescheduled your scan SarahEmily. I would be so mad! I wonder if you could get a beta done so you wouldn't have to be in limbo for so long.
> 
> 
> Cali : yes that would be awesome to have a girl . I couldn't wait and even bought going home outfit and beautiful blanket :blush: it was for great prize and I saved the recipe for a case :haha:
> OH is sure it's a girl , he said he was concentrating :haha:
> We Dtd three and two days before ovulation . Or at least when I thought I would ovulated because my period were irregular for a long time . Only last 4 months was regular every 30 days . And I didn't use any ovulation kit or anything .
> I am just gonna hope we got lucky :baby:
> If not our son is going to have a brother which I think he is going to love more than having dolls and pink everywhere :haha:
> 
> I have to weight myself because I am staying home with my son and I am afraid I am gonna gain too much and it was very hard work to loose it the first time . Which happened just 2 months ago so I didn't even enjoyed my new body :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like you timed it just right!!! When we conceived dd, we dtd about 2 days before I ovulated. My dd is adamant that she wants a girl though. She's only 2.5 and keeps saying "I no want brother. I want a girl"!
> 
> I told myself I was going to be better this time with diet and exercise because it was so tough losing it all, but so far I'm on the same sorry path I was on last time. I've kind of curbed it somewhat but I know I'm eating way more than I need. I really admire how dedicated you are to watching your weight. You'll really appreciate it after the baby is here!Click to expand...

Awww I remember I was lite that when my mom told me she is going to have a baby . When I saw my brother for the first time at the hospital I cried that he is ugly and I don't want him home :haha: but then I felt in love with him :baby:

Well, I hope we did it right then :thumbup:

I was also watching my weight the first time for about 4-5 month . I didn't gain a single pound :thumbup: but after that ... 10 pounds during Christmas time and it went on and on :haha: :shrug:
I just hope I am gonna stick with it this time . So far I am eating healthy and just here any there during weekend having some treat :happydance:
I also didn't gain that much with the first one but gained a lot during breast feeding :cry: and I mean a lot :wacko:


----------



## Boothh

I'm in the UK but we'll be doing trick or treating on Thursday! I love halloween and most people in our area get involved! It was very busy last year! I can't wait x


----------



## joeyjo

I went on a mission to find Heinz tomato soup yesterday as I'd been thinking about it all week - I got it eventually but now the thought of it turns my stomach :rofl: :cry:


----------



## joeyjo

DS2 has had me awake for 2hours!!! So not gonna help with the exhaustion! Yawn


----------



## Lulu_mom

Hi ProudMomma,

We have been trying for 8 months!


----------



## Haylee.

Hi ladies!

This thread certainly moves v fast. 100 odd posts since I was last here. :thumbup: We are team :yellow:, no preferred names yet - oh except Rhani, but I don't think we will use it... I get the dizzies too. 

AFM - I've been busy so I haven't had much time to contribute the last few days. All is well! I'm so bloated and starting to wonder if I am already starting to show :wacko: this is #2 so I am expecting it to happen earlier but not 10 weeks earlier lol. 

I'm not feeling as tired as I had been so that's a bonus :)

:dust:


----------



## Boothh

I feel like that too haylee. It's just a bloat bump but I'm struggling to hide it! Have to change my outfit a few times each morning lol! x


----------



## jenniferannex

Hi all, not been on here for a while now but welcome to newbies and hope everyone's ok :)

I haven't been well atall, I've had sickness and diarrhoea, I haven't been eating and I've lost 5.5lbs in 4 days due to it :( I feel so sad, i just need some advice and I'm sorry this will be TMI. Having going to the toilet so many times and wiping so many times, last night I wiped and there was speckles of blood on my tissue, it really worried me but having looked online it says it's normal if you have been suffering from diarrhea for a few days. Do I have anything to worry about?

Also I've eaten a few dry slices of toast here and there but I really can't stomach anything else, I've kept on top of my fluids though! Will the baby be ok?

Thank you in advance girls xx


----------



## Rozzer

Hi Jennifer,

I have had spotting the last 2-3 days...I didn't have it with ds and I'm not sure about the diarrhoea causing it but I would suggest calling your midwife and asking for a scan or to have your hcg levels taken.

My midwife referred me for bloods in Wed and they came back fine (12,500 at 5w2d) and if the spotting keeps up over the weekend she's going to refer me for another test on Monday, because I'll only be 6 weeks then and not far enough for a scan.

Good luck and I hope for you the bleeding is fine. It seems a lot of people have bleeding all through pregnancy and have happy, healthy babies. I hope that's the case for us xxx


----------



## Boothh

jenniferannex said:


> Hi all, not been on here for a while now but welcome to newbies and hope everyone's ok :)
> 
> I haven't been well atall, I've had sickness and diarrhoea, I haven't been eating and I've lost 5.5lbs in 4 days due to it :( I feel so sad, i just need some advice and I'm sorry this will be TMI. Having going to the toilet so many times and wiping so many times, last night I wiped and there was speckles of blood on my tissue, it really worried me but having looked online it says it's normal if you have been suffering from diarrhea for a few days. Do I have anything to worry about?
> 
> Also I've eaten a few dry slices of toast here and there but I really can't stomach anything else, I've kept on top of my fluids though! Will the baby be ok?
> 
> Thank you in advance girls xx

I'm sure everything will be fine Hun :hugs: hope you're feeling better soon, if you're worried get yourself checked out xx


----------



## jenniferannex

Thank you girls :hugs:
In myself I'm feeling abit better today but still having to run to the loo every now and again :blush: 
If I'm no better by tomorrow I'm going to ring the midwife, just feel like I'll be pestering them over something that they probably find silly :( x


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

I am so sorry so many of you ladies are feeling ill... 

I on the other hand don't have any symptoms besides some boob pain a few cramps, shouldn't I be feeling something by now?


----------



## Rozzer

jenniferannex said:


> Thank you girls :hugs:
> In myself I'm feeling abit better today but still having to run to the loo every now and again :blush:
> If I'm no better by tomorrow I'm going to ring the midwife, just feel like I'll be pestering them over something that they probably find silly :( x

I felt the same but they've been so good about all my calls and it's nice to talk to someone. As long as you're not calling at some ungodly hour, I'm sure it will be fine and they won't mind at all.

Best of luck xx


----------



## jenniferannex

Ibelieveitwil said:


> I am so sorry so many of you ladies are feeling ill...
> 
> I on the other hand don't have any symptoms besides some boob pain a few cramps, shouldn't I be feeling something by now?

I wouldn't worry atall, with my DD I had no symptoms what so ever, I didn't even have cramping or sore boobs. I was hoping this time round id be the same but unfortunately not :nope:

Don't worry if you don't have many symptoms or sickness, you're just one of the lucky ones! :D


----------



## Boothh

WSS ^^ 
With my first pregnancy sickness didn't kick in til about 10 weeks and I had no symptoms until then!


----------



## joeyjo

Agreed with the other re lack of symptoms can be normal. I just had some tiredness with my first nothing else. With my second I had tiredness and an aversion to chocolate :cry: (& I ate loads but that was me making excuses & being a pig rather than true pregnancy caused hunger)

This time I am so nauseous its a nasty surprise!


----------



## Boothh

I started Spatone today so hope it works! I started with one sachet but if I can tolerate it I'm going to up it to 2 sachets. Here's hoping!


----------



## joeyjo

Boothh said:


> I started Spatone today so hope it works! I started with one sachet but if I can tolerate it I'm going to up it to 2 sachets. Here's hoping!

Did you have to pay for it or did you manage to get iton prescription?


----------



## Boothh

joeyjo said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> I started Spatone today so hope it works! I started with one sachet but if I can tolerate it I'm going to up it to 2 sachets. Here's hoping!
> 
> Did you have to pay for it or did you manage to get iton prescription?Click to expand...

I bought it because I won't see any one for another week or so, I will ask though but I thought in the mean time I might aswell try x


----------



## CaliDreaming

We'll be handing out candy on Thursday. I was thinking of taking dd trick or treating since she's 2.5 and kind of has an inkling of what it's all about, but I decided against it. She is scheduled to go to three halloween festivals where there will be candy and plus she is going through a phase where she doesn't want to walk anywhere. I don't want to be stuck in the middle of the neighborhood and then have to carry her all the way back home! She hates strollers so I don't even have that option.

jenniferannex, the spotting definitely sounds like it could be from the diarrhea. That was the first thing I thought of before I even read any further. I wouldn't feel bad at all about calling the doctor. I'm sure they get calls like that all the time. 

Haylee, I looked at myself in the mirror and I think I am starting to show too. After a big dinner it looks like a proper round bump! They do say that you show earlier with #2. I can still hide it, but I think in a month or so it will be obvious. 

I believeitwil, I hardly had any symptoms at all with dd. I was tired and that was my only real symptom. I also felt off but couldn't point to any reason why. It's totally normal.


----------



## LegoHouse

My sickness has been MIA today... Praying it is gone for good!!!!! x


----------



## shaslove

Still nauseated here. Ugh.


----------



## Boothh

Really sick here today, having to lie on the sofa and try not to move too much :(


----------



## LegoHouse

That was me yesterday. I was laying on the kitchen floor at one point lol


----------



## Linny

I'm dreading ms! Last pregnancy it kicked in just before 6 weeks so I just stuffed myself with a chip butty, it was lush &#128522;

Jennifer...ugh tummy bug on top of pregnancy...sounds horrific! Hope u can keep something down soon! Def ring the mw if ur worried, sure it's nothing at all but never feel bad for calling them x


----------



## Linny

Ok now I'm regretting the chip butty &#128542;


----------



## confuzion

Sorry you're not feeling well jennifer :( Hope you get better soon.

But off to a similar TMI topic. Is anyone else super constipated? I've always been regular and was pretty regular through the start of my pregnancy but for the past few days, I've barely been going, having horrible intestinal cramps, and when I go it's not satisfying because it's measly pellety poop! Argh, getting so frustrated. I feel like I have a gigantic bump because of it.


----------



## Boothh

Seems slightly less regular here but not uncomfortable! 
The joys of pregnancy :haha:

I'm nauseous but constantly starving. It's such a stupid combination! lol x


----------



## hoping:)

Good morning girls!

Jennifer- I was the same with my daughter minus the diarrhea. I lost at least 5 pounds during the 1st trimester because for weeks on end I spent my day projectile vomiting (it kicked in around 7 weeks). It shouldnt harm the baby because they still get nutrients from the yolk sack until the placenta fully forms later in first tri. I would think the blood is from your anus so no need to worry. Definitely call your doctor if you cant keep anything down. They can prescribe some anti nausea medication. Have you tried using sea sick bands? With my daughter I pretty much lived on oranges during first tri because that is all I could keep down. 

It is interesting to see how different our symptoms are from one person to the next. 

AFM- so far I am mostly super exhausted and really nauseous with some dry heaving. I can still manage to get through work and complete my normal duties at home but just barely. Ive added a nightly bathroom trip to my routine and have sore breasts from time to time. I'm super bloated so have broke out my belly band since I can barely button any of my pants.


----------



## confuzion

Boothh said:


> Seems slightly less regular here but not uncomfortable!
> The joys of pregnancy :haha:
> 
> I'm nauseous but constantly starving. It's such a stupid combination! lol x

:rofl: I'm right there with you. My stomach keeps growling and grumbling, and overall making a fuss. But there's not a single thing that I can think of that I want to eat right now. Everything sounds yucky :sick:


----------



## shaslove

Constipation here too. And nausea. Ugh.


----------



## JAJuly2013

I'm feeling strangely good today..except for the frequent urination and tender breasts. I'm not sure if I should be suspicious or happy lol


----------



## luminescent

confuzion said:


> Sorry you're not feeling well jennifer :( Hope you get better soon.
> 
> But off to a similar TMI topic. Is anyone else super constipated? I've always been regular and was pretty regular through the start of my pregnancy but for the past few days, I've barely been going, having horrible intestinal cramps, and when I go it's not satisfying because it's measly pellety poop! Argh, getting so frustrated. I feel like I have a gigantic bump because of it.


sorry you're not feeling well! we're all starting to sound like tired, nauseous, crampy messes :nope:

I'm not extremely constipated, but I have noticed that I go a lot less than usual. it used to be 1-2 times a day if I was eating healthy and keeping myself regular. now it seems to be just a tiny bit every day, or every other day. sometimes I'll just hang out on the toilet for a bit and try to convince myself to go! lol.

maybe call your OB/nurses line and ask what is safe to use to encourage yourself to go


----------



## LegoHouse

As far as pains go, has anyone else had a little shooty pain behind their pubic bone? More towards the right side? My mum keeps saying ectopic and I need to go to the hospital, but it hardly ever happens, and I feel OK? x


----------



## CaliDreaming

LegoHouse said:


> As far as pains go, has anyone else had a little shooty pain behind their pubic bone? More towards the right side? My mum keeps saying ectopic and I need to go to the hospital, but it hardly ever happens, and I feel OK? x

Hmmm, that sounds like it could be a normal pregnancy pain. Do you have any other symptoms like spotting or pain in your shoulder? It sounds unlikely that it's ectopic just based on that weird pain but if you're in doubt, you should get checked. You could use it as an excuse to get an early scan!


----------



## LegoHouse

I probably could, but after all the early scans with my other two I'm reluctant lol. My daughter wasn't even a fetal pole at 6 weeks, which drove me insane. I don't think there is anything wrong, I just happened to mention it to my mum and now she has planted the seed in my brain I'm totally over thinking it :( No pain in my shoulder, no bleeding, not even spotting x


----------



## CaliDreaming

I would probably just wait it out unless the pain got worse. Sounds like it's nothing.


----------



## LegoHouse

Ah I feel really excited this time. I never enjoyed my pregnancy with my son, I worried the whole time as we had 3 miscarriages between my daughter and son. So I just kept expecting to lose him. I feel OK this time. Like everything will be fine. x


----------



## Boothh

Had to take my first sickness tablet tonight. Iv felt awful all day and it's already too much! I feel like I'm on a boat!

LH iv had the odd sharpish shooty pain, usually when iv moved or twisted abit fast. Unless it's very frequent and gets worse I wouldn't worry too much. There's lots going on in that area xx


----------



## Leinzlove

I had a very early miscarriage today at 4+5. Congrats to all...


----------



## Hazybaby84

LegoHouse said:


> I probably could, but after all the early scans with my other two I'm reluctant lol. My daughter wasn't even a fetal pole at 6 weeks, which drove me insane. I don't think there is anything wrong, I just happened to mention it to my mum and now she has planted the seed in my brain I'm totally over thinking it :( No pain in my shoulder, no bleeding, not even spotting x

Not to make you worry but I would still get it checked out for peace of mind. My last pregnancy was ectopic and I was asymptomatic like my pregnancy with dd. If I had not gone to the doctors with what I thought might of been a water infection it would of never had been noticed till it was too late. Lucky enough for me, my body naturally miscarried it, meaning I kept my tube but it could of been so different. As for shoulder pain that only occurs once the tube had already ruptured and the adominable cavity fills with blood. I doubt that it is a ectopic as it does sound like normal pregnancy pinches etc but I thought I would just mention that you don't always need to have certain symptoms as everyone is different and sometimes rare cases of things like in my case can happen. x


----------



## Hazybaby84

Leinzlove said:


> I had a very early miscarriage today at 4+5. Congrats to all...

I'm really sorry to hear that, sorry for your loss. :( x


----------



## confuzion

Leinzlove said:


> I had a very early miscarriage today at 4+5. Congrats to all...

Oh no. So sorry for your loss leinzlove. Hope to see you back in first tri soon.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Leinzlove, :hugs::hugs::hugs: So sorry. 

LegoHouse, I think Hazybaby is right, but another thing I forgot about is it could be is pain from the corpus luteum cyst. When I went in for my last scan they looked at my ovaries and determined that I ovulated from my left side. I had felt some twinges and weird little pains and aches on that side. The sonographer said if I felt pain in that area it was probably from the cyst and that it should go away in a few weeks.


----------



## TillyMoo

Leinzlove- very sorry to hear xx


----------



## minni2906

Can I join you ladies? I am VERY caustiously pregnant after my miscarriage and D&C Sept 12th. Really hoping this is my rainbow!! By my dates, my EDD would be June 23rd. My first appointment is Oct 30th.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

LegoHouse said:


> As far as pains go, has anyone else had a little shooty pain behind their pubic bone? More towards the right side? My mum keeps saying ectopic and I need to go to the hospital, but it hardly ever happens, and I feel OK? x

I am having those ! 
I was also worried but I don't have them all the time , just here and ther . They are pretty uncomfortable and sometimes quite painful but I think if it's not there all the time it's nothing to be worries about :winkwink:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Did anyone use Chinese gender prediction with their previous children and it was right ?


----------



## confuzion

minni2906 said:


> Can I join you ladies? I am VERY caustiously pregnant after my miscarriage and D&C Sept 12th. Really hoping this is my rainbow!! By my dates, my EDD would be June 23rd. My first appointment is Oct 30th.

Welcome mini and congrats!


----------



## Boothh

Leinzlove - so sorry Hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Boothh

minni2906 said:


> Can I join you ladies? I am VERY caustiously pregnant after my miscarriage and D&C Sept 12th. Really hoping this is my rainbow!! By my dates, my EDD would be June 23rd. My first appointment is Oct 30th.


Welcome minni! Hope this is your rainbow xxx


----------



## Haylee.

Leinzlove - sorry sorry to hear Hun xx :hugs: :hugs: 

Welcome and congrats Minnie! 

ProudMomma - I'm pretty sure the Chinese gender prediction was incorrect for my son. I'll check to see what it's predicting this time and if I can, I'll recheck ds :)


----------



## LegoHouse

The Chinese gender chart was wrong for me until I learnt to convert my age to lunar age, then it was correct both times x


----------



## Haylee.

Wrong for me with ds. I used one that converted my lunar age. This one:

https://www.chinesefortunecalendar.com/PredictSex.htm

But I was also just reading this on a different website:



> Not all charts are the same though and they often provide a different gender prediction. So at the risk of stating the obvious, if the charts are inconsistent, then how accurate can they be?
> 
> In the 700 years since the chart was reputed to have been found, there have just been too many evolutions and versions. These have now reached the point where any accuracy, if indeed it ever existed, has been filtered out.

It's still fun tho! :) this time it's saying :pink: for us xx


----------



## jenniferannex

Leinzlove I'm so sorry :hugs: xxx


Such a shame a lot of us aren't feeling well! I ending up ringing my doctor who told me to go to AnE to be checked out, turns out I was very dehydrated, everything else seemed fine and they have gave me some fluid sachets to help replace all the salts, fluid etc that I've lost whilst being poorly. I get to take a few days off work so it's not all bad! Just wish It was better circumstances. So glad I rang up in the end thanks for your advice girls. The blood was also caused by the Diarrhoea.

Hoping to feel back to normal in a few days :)

Hope everyone is ok apart from all the sickness we seem to be having!! :flower:


----------



## Sizzles

Leinzlove - I'm so sorry for your loss.

This is a very self-absorbed post from me after a nasty few days, so apologies!

On Wednesday morning I woke up feeling fine, but within half an hour started getting pain on the right hand side of my abdomen; not severe, but constant. I went on NHS direct and answered the Qs, which told me to go straight to A&E! OR I could ring 111, so I did that and answered all their Qs and they told me to get an urgent GP appointment within 2 hours, so I did that. I felt marginally worse by this time, not helped by having to wait 35 minutes in the waiting room as they were running behind. He took my temperature and BP, felt my abdomen and asked more Qs, then called the EPU to book me in to be seen by them urgently. At this point everything was pointing towards an ectopic pregnancy and I was really scared! I got home and rang hubby to come home from work to drive me in (I now felt much worse and the hospital is 30 mins drive away - down a motorway!) He must have dropped everything because he arrived sooner than I thought, though still not soon enough for me not to have thought about calling an ambulance as I was now doubled up. I felt nauseous too, so sat in the car with a bucket between my legs! OH drove VERY fast I think, then we had the LONG walk along corridors to get to EPU. We were over half an hour early for a scheduled urgent appointment, but when they saw me they said they'd scan me next. I had an abdominal scan and she seemed to take lots of measurements, then an internal scan - more measurements taken. This was all so painful, I spent the whole time with my arm across my face, wincing! She then said she wanted to scan to look for fluid in the wrong places so another U/S of just around my lower rib-cage, at which point I realised they probably hadn't found an ectopic pregnancy.
Scanning done, we were taken to the next room to wait for the Sister. Cue me feeling sick. OH produced a kidney dish and I promptly threw up, just as the Sister arrived. She took it away and no sooner was the dish replaced, I threw up again! At 6+1, they said they could see an embryo measuring 5+2 and the beginnings of a yolk sack conducive with pregnancy. They also found I had fluid in my cavity (not sure which cavity!) and an enlarged right ovary, so the diagnosis with OHSS (those of you not familiar with the term, it's caused by the stimulation of IVF drugs). They didn't seem particularly bothered by the small measurements of my baby, but I wasn't really in a position to question it much and I think OH's priority was me.
I was prescribed cocodamol for the pain and cyclozine for the sickness (which carried on until into that night, but not since) and sent home to rest.
I have done A LOT of resting! I've been in bed for 75% of the time over the last 3 days, and when I've been 'up' I've pretty much sat at the computer or lounged in front of the TV, so not very active at all! I've been signed off work for 2 weeks too.

So that's where I'm at at the moment. Definitely on the mend with the OHSS and hoping and praying that my little one puts on some growth ready for my scheduled early scan (due to IVF) in 11 days time. I'd be glad to hear of any experiences of people measuring small at early scans, although I realise for many people it's because they can't be certain of ov dates, whereas with IVF, those dates are very clear! I've read it's reasonably common, though they tend to state a margin of 5 days either way and I'm slightly bothered by the fact that mine was 6 days. They didn't mention a heartbeat either, but at 6+1 I realise it can still be early days, so fingers crossed all is well! [-o&lt;

Congratulations to those of you who have had BFPs in the last few days or who have had successful scans.


----------



## Boothh

Sizzles said:


> Leinzlove - I'm so sorry for your loss.
> 
> This is a very self-absorbed post from me after a nasty few days, so apologies!
> 
> On Wednesday morning I woke up feeling fine, but within half an hour started getting pain on the right hand side of my abdomen; not severe, but constant. I went on NHS direct and answered the Qs, which told me to go straight to A&E! OR I could ring 111, so I did that and answered all their Qs and they told me to get an urgent GP appointment within 2 hours, so I did that. I felt marginally worse by this time, not helped by having to wait 35 minutes in the waiting room as they were running behind. He took my temperature and BP, felt my abdomen and asked more Qs, then called the EPU to book me in to be seen by them urgently. At this point everything was pointing towards an ectopic pregnancy and I was really scared! I got home and rang hubby to come home from work to drive me in (I now felt much worse and the hospital is 30 mins drive away - down a motorway!) He must have dropped everything because he arrived sooner than I thought, though still not soon enough for me not to have thought about calling an ambulance as I was now doubled up. I felt nauseous too, so sat in the car with a bucket between my legs! OH drove VERY fast I think, then we had the LONG walk along corridors to get to EPU. We were over half an hour early for a scheduled urgent appointment, but when they saw me they said they'd scan me next. I had an abdominal scan and she seemed to take lots of measurements, then an internal scan - more measurements taken. This was all so painful, I spent the whole time with my arm across my face, wincing! She then said she wanted to scan to look for fluid in the wrong places so another U/S of just around my lower rib-cage, at which point I realised they probably hadn't found an ectopic pregnancy.
> Scanning done, we were taken to the next room to wait for the Sister. Cue me feeling sick. OH produced a kidney dish and I promptly threw up, just as the Sister arrived. She took it away and no sooner was the dish replaced, I threw up again! At 6+1, they said they could see an embryo measuring 5+2 and the beginnings of a yolk sack conducive with pregnancy. They also found I had fluid in my cavity (not sure which cavity!) and an enlarged right ovary, so the diagnosis with OHSS (those of you not familiar with the term, it's caused by the stimulation of IVF drugs). They didn't seem particularly bothered by the small measurements of my baby, but I wasn't really in a position to question it much and I think OH's priority was me.
> I was prescribed cocodamol for the pain and cyclozine for the sickness (which carried on until into that night, but not since) and sent home to rest.
> I have done A LOT of resting! I've been in bed for 75% of the time over the last 3 days, and when I've been 'up' I've pretty much sat at the computer or lounged in front of the TV, so not very active at all! I've been signed off work for 2 weeks too.
> 
> So that's where I'm at at the moment. Definitely on the mend with the OHSS and hoping and praying that my little one puts on some growth ready for my scheduled early scan (due to IVF) in 11 days time. I'd be glad to hear of any experiences of people measuring small at early scans, although I realise for many people it's because they can't be certain of ov dates, whereas with IVF, those dates are very clear! I've read it's reasonably common, though they tend to state a margin of 5 days either way and I'm slightly bothered by the fact that mine was 6 days. They didn't mention a heartbeat either, but at 6+1 I realise it can still be early days, so fingers crossed all is well! [-o&lt;
> 
> Congratulations to those of you who have had BFPs in the last few days or who have had successful scans.

That's sounds really traumatic hun :hugs: I hope you are feeling better soon. With my last pregnancy I was scanned 5 times before 12 weeks and each time I was measured I was bang on, but the 3rd scan was done was by a different tech and she measured me 4 days less! The next scan I was back to what I should've been. I was so scared in between that scan because of measuring small! But at this point everything is so small just measuring 1mm out can make a big difference! So try not to worry, everything is in the right place and your scan should come around soon xx


----------



## CaliDreaming

Sizzles what a scare you had!! You are only a little over six weeks so it's too early to get worried. I had my first scan at 6 weeks 1 day and the sonographer told me before we even started that if we didn't see a heartbeat not to worry because it was too early. Hopefully everything will be right on track next time.
The doctors aren't worried so neither should you! Hope you recover well from the OHSS

Jenniferannex, so glad the bleeding was due to the diarrhea. You must be so relieved. Hope you get back to normal soon!

Haylee, thanks for posting that explanation. I never understood why different sites would give different predictions based on the same numbers. For my dd, the calculators were all wrong, even the ones that used lunar age. I put in my dates for dd for the one you posted and again it said "boy". It's saying my current little peanut is a girl so I'm wondering if that means I"m actually having a boy since it was wrong last time!


----------



## Pinga

Hi Ladies :flower:

Can I join you?

I am due baby Number 3 on the 27th June 2014 :happydance:

Very happy!


----------



## LegoHouse

Sizzls measuring 5 weeks at 6 weeks is extremely common x


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Sizzles : what a horrible experience . I hope everything turns up great ! 

I am glad that Chinese gender prediction is not really accurate :D . It says boy both ways for me ( with regular age and with lunar age ) . I also think it's a boy but I hope it's s girl ;) . I would like to have little girl so bad . I feel like I would not be complete without my baby girl . 
Of course if it's a boy I will love him more than anything but something would be kissing for me in our family if you know what I am trying to say .
And we definitely don't want a third child .
I hope everybody is doing great . I feel the same . Nausea here and there ( without running to the bathroom ) and very tired but that's it .


----------



## LegoHouse

Ah I know what you mean. I was desperate for Oliver to be a boy x


----------



## jenniferannex

Thank you Cali :flower: I am very relieved!

Sizzles :hugs: hope everything turns out ok!! 

Welcome pinga and congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## jenniferannex

What Chinese gender site do you use ladies? I'll give it a try :D


----------



## LegoHouse

https://www.babycenter.com/chinese-gender-predictor

This is the one that's right for my two. It says I'm having a girl this time x


----------



## LegoHouse

Wait that makes no sense. It says I conceived this baby in January :wacko:


----------



## jenniferannex

It also says I conceived in January too!! :haha:


----------



## jenniferannex

Ohh it says the Chinese lunar month which we concueved was jan, just like it says my Chinese lunar age is 26 when I'm 23, so it's their Chinese way of doing it isn't it?

But anyway, mine says boy :D


----------



## CaliDreaming

Welcome pinga!!!!

Proudmama I am really hoping you get a girl. I can totally understand being grateful for your little boy, but at the same time still wanting a girl. It's definitely possible to feel two different emotions at the same time. My bestie's sister wanted a girl really bad. She already had a boy and when she found out her second child was a boy, she broke down crying at her scan. She convinced her hubby to try again for a third time on the condition she get her tubes tied afterward, and again it was a boy. She loves those boys to death, but I know that a part of her will always be yearning for that girl she never had. 

Also my dh is the youngest of seven boys--the result of my MIL trying for that girl. She now as a ton of granddaughters though.


----------



## LegoHouse

My MIL had 3 girls and then my OH. I think she was brave to try again after 3 girls LOL


----------



## Boothh

Welcome Pinga!

Obviously I have two boys and this is our last baby so of course id like a little girl. But equally I love both my boys and wouldn't mind at all of we did have another boy. I already look at it like that! I'll probably get a grand daughter if I don't get a daughter so it's not the end of the world. After all the boys toys and clothes though it would be lovely to do the pink thing!


----------



## justagirl2

hi sunflowers! i'd love to join - just got my first BFP yesterday and confirmed it with a digi today. i am trying to be cautiously excited but really i am SO VERY EXCITED as i've looked forward to this day my whole life. really hoping this sticks. 

based on my lmp, my edd will be june 26th. 

and the best part is, my sweet husband has been at work since yesterday morning - he's coming home in a few hours and i can't wait to tell him. he'll be exhausted but i can't wait!! he will be thrilled too.


----------



## LegoHouse

Congratulations justagirl2 and anyone else I've missed! :)

I can't stop eating nacho's. I just had a whole plate and I want more. I'm not sure if I'm thinking that's a boy or girl craving. I craved tomato's with Caitlyn, so salsa... but the nacho's are really salty, and I couldn't stand cheese with Caitlyn........... With Oliver I just wanted bacon the whole time but I don't want bacon this time at all lol!! It's early days.... maybe I just love nacho's and I'm using craving as an excuse to eat them all the time :rofl:


----------



## jenniferannex

Welcome justagirl and congratulations!! :D


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

You have no idea girls how relived I am to hear I am not alone . I feel so bad for having gender preferation ...
I even feel much calmer this pregnancy . Like not that crazy exited . I hope it's not because I think it's a boy ...
With my son I was sure it's a girl so may be this time when I am sure it's a boy it's going to be a girl . Everywhere we go I keep looking at girly stuff and want to buy some . I can't wait to find out what we having .
It feels like everyone around me is having or already have girls ...
And on top of it my OH has a boy from previous relationship so I keep thinking ... Why should I be this lucky .
I am sure I am gonna calm down once I know what we having . I just hope I am not gonna be sad if it's a boy . 
I am so mad at myself right now . I have to start thinking about something else . So many women want a child and cannot have them and I got blessed with second one and I am complaining ... Someone slap me please !


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

LegoHouse said:


> Ah I know what you mean. I was desperate for Oliver to be a boy x

I am glad it worked out for you :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

LegoHouse said:


> Ah I know what you mean. I was desperate for Oliver to be a boy x

Did you have different symptoms with your girls than with your boy? :baby:


----------



## jenniferannex

They say if you have a girl your likely to have more morning sickness aren't you?

Well with lily I had no sickness atall, and this time round I'm so ill!! Wonder if I'm having a boy? Or just another girl and the sickness means nothing? Lol!


----------



## LegoHouse

I had textbook pregnancies, girl was sickness and sweet cravings, I still thought she was a boy though. Oliver was hardly any sickness at all and I could have died for bacon! This time is a mixture of both, this baby has completely thrown me. I thought I would know for sure this time lol


----------



## LegoHouse

My sister wasn't sick with either of her girls x


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

jenniferannex said:


> They say if you have a girl your likely to have more morning sickness aren't you?
> 
> Well with lily I had no sickness atall, and this time round I'm so ill!! Wonder if I'm having a boy? Or just another girl and the sickness means nothing? Lol!

I have heard it the other way . More sickness better chance for a boy ...:shrug:
But my sister was sick a lot ( vomited )her whole pregnancy and she has a girl, than my friend wasn't sick and had a girl , another friend was sick( vomited ) a lot and has a girl .
I felt sick with my boy but never vomited . :shrug:

So I guess you never know . Also they say u r suppose to crave sweet with a girl and salty with a boy and I was craving sweet only with my boy and this time not at all :shrug:

I also hear a lot of stories where women had the same symptoms with different gender babies ... 

I am confused :haha::wacko:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

LegoHouse said:


> I had textbook pregnancies, girl was sickness and sweet cravings, I still thought she was a boy though. Oliver was hardly any sickness at all and I could have died for bacon! This time is a mixture of both, this baby has completely thrown me. I thought I would know for sure this time lol

May be it's boy and a girl this time :baby::baby: :haha:


----------



## LegoHouse

I think it's all just a bit of fun really! It will be interesting to see in a few months what we're all having! X


----------



## LegoHouse

ProudMomma2Be said:


> LegoHouse said:
> 
> 
> I had textbook pregnancies, girl was sickness and sweet cravings, I still thought she was a boy though. Oliver was hardly any sickness at all and I could have died for bacon! This time is a mixture of both, this baby has completely thrown me. I thought I would know for sure this time lol
> 
> May be it's boy and a girl this time :baby::baby: :haha:Click to expand...

You laugh but going by my sons double crown a lot of people are saying twins this time lol!!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

LegoHouse said:


> I think it's all just a bit of fun really! It will be interesting to see in a few months what we're all having! X

I can't wait :baby: :happydance:
Someone give me sleeping pill and wake me up at 16 weeks :haha:


----------



## jenniferannex

Maybe were all having twins :haha:

I craved ice cubes with Lily, glass after glass full of them! that was it! My iron ended up being low and I had to be put on iron tablets. Apparently that's why women crave ice cubes, worked for me but could just be coincidence!


----------



## LegoHouse

They should do 16 week gender scans on the NHS. I paid for a private one with Oliver, I couldn't wait lol. I think we have almost decided to stay team yellow this time... Ah x


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

LegoHouse said:


> ProudMomma2Be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LegoHouse said:
> 
> 
> I had textbook pregnancies, girl was sickness and sweet cravings, I still thought she was a boy though. Oliver was hardly any sickness at all and I could have died for bacon! This time is a mixture of both, this baby has completely thrown me. I thought I would know for sure this time lol
> 
> May be it's boy and a girl this time :baby::baby: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> You laugh but going by my sons double crown a lot of people are saying twins this time lol!!Click to expand...

I guess will see later :baby::baby::haha:
That's what I was saying to my OH ... This is suppose to be our last child because we don't want more than 3 ( don't think we could handle it ) . So I was like ... What if it's twins or better ... Triplets :baby::baby::baby::haha:


----------



## LegoHouse

If anyone's interest in the crown theory, the theory is if the baby before has a centred crown you will have a boy, but if it is to the side you will have a girl. My son has a double crown lolx


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

They told me at my doctors that unless they think something is wrong they don't do scans ...
I had plenty of them with my son ... Every month and last month of pregnancy every week.
Had more picture of him before he was born than I have pictures of myself when I was little :D


----------



## jenniferannex

I think we're going to have a gender scan at 16 weeks too this time! Never had one with lily but really want one this time!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

LegoHouse said:


> If anyone's interest in the crown theory, the theory is if the baby before has a centred crown you will have a boy, but if it is to the side you will have a girl. My son has a double crown lolx

What's a crown :shrug:
Sorry English is my second language :haha:


----------



## LegoHouse

The little round bit at the back of your head that decides which way your hair lays? Let me find a picture lol x


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

LegoHouse said:


> The little round bit at the back of your head that decides which way your hair lays? Let me find a picture lol x

Oh I know what you mean now . But I am not sure I have to wait for my son to wake up and look really close since he has barely any hair :haha:


----------



## LegoHouse

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v243/joeyann/POTD%202/IMG_4844w.jpg

double crown x


----------



## jenniferannex

Lily has a centre crown, so maybe I'm in for a boy!


----------



## LegoHouse

My daughter has a centre one and I have a boy!

But again like everything I don't think it is fool proof, if it was it would be much more widespread news lol x


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

LegoHouse said:


> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v243/joeyann/POTD%202/IMG_4844w.jpg
> 
> double crown x

Twins ?:haha:
I still have no idea how centered crown should look like ... Is it suppose to be in center of the head ? 
And side crown is when is more to one side of the head ? :shrug::haha:

I think my son has it right in the middle ... Does it mean boy ?


----------



## LegoHouse

Yes, middle = boy, side = girl x


----------



## jenniferannex

Oh yeh, Lego house you could be having twins with the double crown!


----------



## LegoHouse

I'm hoping that it just counts as to the side and it's a girl :rofl:


----------



## Sizzles

All this crown business is no good for a first baby prediction though is it?!


----------



## jenniferannex

:haha: good point sizzles!!


----------



## LegoHouse

Nope sorry lol


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

LegoHouse said:


> Yes, middle = boy, side = girl x

I don't need scan anymore :haha:
No sickness = boy
Craving salty = boy
Center crown = boy
Chinese gender prediction = boy
What I think /feel = boy

Should I still be ignoring all the signs ? :haha::haha::haha:

Legohouse - May be it means two girls :baby: :baby::flower:


----------



## LegoHouse

:rofl: you never know, my sister wasn't sick with her girls x


----------



## jenniferannex

I also wasn't sick with my daughter! I guess we will all have to wait!


----------



## jenniferannex

I don't even have an incline on what I think I'm having, with Lily I had such a gut feeling she was a boy. Even when they told me girl I didn't believe them, when she was born first thing I asked was is it a girl? :haha:


----------



## confuzion

Lol loving all the gender prediction talk. My preference is for a boy as my first, but I wouldn't be too disappointed if it was a girl. All of my sisters as well as my mom had girls before they had boys so I'm thinking I may predestined for a girl.

Crown theory definitely has no relevance to me unfortunately. The chinese gender predictor said boy but who knows :shrug: guess we'll have to see if it works for me.


----------



## LegoHouse

I think I'm having a girl x


----------



## jenniferannex

The baby centre Chinese gender predictor said boy for me but all the other ones say girl :shrug:


----------



## LegoHouse

That's the only one that's right for my two x


----------



## jenniferannex

Ill stick with that one then :D it would be nice to have a boy but either way I'd be happy :)


----------



## confuzion

justagirl2 said:


> hi sunflowers! i'd love to join - just got my first BFP yesterday and confirmed it with a digi today. i am trying to be cautiously excited but really i am SO VERY EXCITED as i've looked forward to this day my whole life. really hoping this sticks.
> 
> based on my lmp, my edd will be june 26th.
> 
> and the best part is, my sweet husband has been at work since yesterday morning - he's coming home in a few hours and i can't wait to tell him. he'll be exhausted but i can't wait!! he will be thrilled too.

Welcome and congrats!! Hope your husband overcame his exhaustion to be appropriately excited :haha:!



Pinga said:


> Hi Ladies :flower:
> 
> Can I join you?
> 
> I am due baby Number 3 on the 27th June 2014 :happydance:
> 
> Very happy!

Congrats on #3 and welcome! :happydance:


----------



## jenniferannex

I just checked Lily's on there and it said she would be a girl :)


----------



## minni2906

DF and I are both hoping for a boy. We're surrounded by girls as his sister and my sister both have girls. :)


----------



## Boothh

Iv just checked and Jesse has a center crown and obv teddy is a boy, Ted is in bed though so I can't check and he barely has any hair anyway! Lol!
Symptom wise I didn't have bad sickness with Jesse, and craved mainly sour or savoury things, and I was huge! I glowed though!
With teddy I was so ill had hyperemesis, spotty, greasy and eventually craved sweets. And I had a small bump. 

So my symptoms were complete opposites with them and they were both boys! We were so shocked teddy was a boy though we really really thought girl! We had the private gender scan too!
I don't really have a feeling but I'm going to convince myself I'm having a boy and then if we have a girl it will be a nice surprise x


----------



## Boothh

So iv just looked through my camera roll trying to find pics of the back of teddys head :rofl: and he had a side crown! :happydance: hahaha


----------



## jenniferannex

:haha: wheyyyy!!


----------



## LegoHouse

:rofl: I feel like it's on my head if this is wrong :rofl: My BIL mum told me, so we'll blame her!


----------



## jenniferannex

Yeh we will put the blame on her if we all come out with the opposite :haha:


----------



## Boothh

Found this gorgeous pic of Teddy I have to share with you while I was looking lol

https://i744.photobucket.com/albums/xx85/foolsgoldx/4693AEC2-13A3-4105-872A-B4D68441F5D5-1668-000001CF4414550B_zps4449c439.jpg


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahww he is just beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## LegoHouse

Don't your boys look alike Boothh! Super cute!

Ahh I'm broody!! Haha!


----------



## Boothh

LegoHouse said:


> :rofl: I feel like it's on my head if this is wrong :rofl: My BIL mum told me, so we'll blame her!

We're holding you responsible :rofl:


----------



## Boothh

Everybody says that but I don't see it! Jesse looks like me as a kid and Teddy reminds me of Stuart! x


----------



## LegoHouse

No one thinks my two look alike apart from me :rofl:


Spoiler


----------



## Boothh

Aw I think they do! They are so sweet!

I'm gonna have to get a pic of Jesse now for everybody to compare :haha:


----------



## Boothh

This is me and Jesse earlier tonight! Excuse my huge spot and his silly face! He never lets me get a good photo lol!

https://i744.photobucket.com/albums/xx85/foolsgoldx/15A729A1-8BF9-4F6D-80E7-19E5C727AE2E-1687-000001D362BB4F69_zps0a27beeb.jpg


----------



## LegoHouse

Do it! Pass the time in the first tri by comparing whether our children look alike or not lol :/ Anything to make it go a little faster! The week goes super quick but the weekend drags because Michael is at work all weekend. I can't wait for him to get home tonight but I will be in bed probably lol x


----------



## Boothh

See my week drags cus Stuart leaves the house at 7am and gets home at 6pm so it's me and teddy most of the day while jesses at school. At the moment though were basically watching nick jr all day cus I have zero energy!


----------



## LegoHouse

Michael works 9am - 4pm on Monday, 5pm until "finish" on Tuesday (finish is anywhere between 11pm and 1am), he's usually off Wednesday and Thursday then 9am 9-4pm or 12pm-8pm on Friday... Saturday and Sunday I hardly see him, some Saturdays are 9am-3pm then back 5pm-1am lol :/

I'm with you on the zero energy. I keep crying because I feel so pants and just want to sleep lol! Man up!


----------



## confuzion

My husbands name is also Michael Lego. Haha don't know why it surprises me it's a very common name. But he hardly ever has to go into work. He hasn't in ages. Owns a business that basically runs itself lol. Sometimes it's nice having him all the time and others I wish I could get some alone time! (Though he does pop over to his families without me here and there so I do get it sometimes). 

Today he's been cleaning ALL day. Guess he must have gotten tired of the mess :haha:


----------



## Boothh

That sounds tough! I'm quite lucky it's only when he goes away on business I don't like it cus I'm on my own, wonder how ill manage with 3 on my own at night! X


----------



## LegoHouse

My older sister's husband is a Michael too, but he is called "Mick" x


----------



## LegoHouse

I find bed time easier when he isn't here to be honest, they're a lot more settled when it's just me and them, they get excited when Daddy is at home lol x


----------



## confuzion

LegoHouse said:


> My older sister's husband is a Michael too, but he is called "Mick" x

Yeah my husbands family calls him Mike mostly. Think I'm one of the few who use his full name :haha:


----------



## LegoHouse

My OH family call him "midget." I honestly thought it was because when we were at school he was tiny but apparently it was the name of someone famous his mum liked x


----------



## jenniferannex

My DH is called Andrew, just to be different :haha:

What are you girls doing tonight? 
I'm on my own watching X factor, so bored!!


----------



## LegoHouse

jenniferannex said:


> My DH is called Andrew, just to be different :haha:
> 
> What are you girls doing tonight?
> I'm on my own watching X factor, so bored!!

Exactly the same. My OH is at work. I really want chocolate but I can't go to the shop with sleeping children haha! I was tempted to order desert from a takeaway I'm getting that desperate LOL


----------



## jenniferannex

:haha: sounds like a good idea!! I really fancy a fillet burger from KFC, that's saying something as I've hardly eaten all week! but also can't go anywhere with a sleeping child :( Andrew finished work at 6 but has gone to a friends for a few drinks, arse! :haha:


----------



## LegoHouse

Our friends tend to come here as they're all childless lol! x


----------



## Rozzer

I just tried the Chinese gender, it said boy for my son and girl for this one.
I will be happy with a healthy baby, but mil is hanging out for a granddaughter as we're up to grandson number 7!

AFm - the spotting seems to have stopped, touch wood! My midwife offered to send me for another hcg test but both my arms are bruised from the last two tests so I'm not sure about going...
Hanging out for my first scan next week!


----------



## Boothh

We just watched the new episode of the walking dead and now iv just started season 4 of vampire diaries because iv changed my netflix to American. I'll be going to bed after this! Too tired lol x


----------



## confuzion

Rozzer said:


> I just tried the Chinese gender, it said boy for my son and girl for this one.
> I will be happy with a healthy baby, but mil is hanging out for a granddaughter as we're up to grandson number 7!
> 
> AFm - the spotting seems to have stopped, touch wood! My midwife offered to send me for another hcg test but both my arms are bruised from the last two tests so I'm not sure about going...
> Hanging out for my first scan next week!

It's great that you've stopped spotting :) Scan next week, how exciting! The days are dragging until I have mine!


----------



## minni2906

jenniferannex said:


> My DH is called Andrew, just to be different :haha:
> 
> What are you girls doing tonight?
> I'm on my own watching X factor, so bored!!

I'll be different too. My DF is James, but everyone calls him Jimmy.

Tonight I am going to basket bingo with a bunch of friends. None of which know I'm pregnant. Should be fun. Hahaha.


----------



## Haylee.

LegoHouse said:


> May be it's boy and a girl this time :baby::baby: :haha:

You laugh but going by my sons double crown a lot of people are saying twins this time lol!![/QUOTE]



LegoHouse said:


> If anyone's interest in the crown theory, the theory is if the baby before has a centred crown you will have a boy, but if it is to the side you will have a girl. My son has a double crown lolx

LH - My OH has a double crown and MIL had twin boys after OH! I'll have to check where is crowns are because the twins were frat boys. 

Your definitely having twins! :rofl:

Interesting about the crown theory. I'll check Riley's when he wakes up :) I'm no where near as sick this time so I am learning towards girl as I was v sick with ds. Xx



justagirl2 said:


> hi sunflowers! i'd love to join - just got my first BFP yesterday and confirmed it with a digi today. i am trying to be cautiously excited but really i am SO VERY EXCITED as i've looked forward to this day my whole life. really hoping this sticks.
> 
> based on my lmp, my edd will be june 26th.
> 
> and the best part is, my sweet husband has been at work since yesterday morning - he's coming home in a few hours and i can't wait to tell him. he'll be exhausted but i can't wait!! he will be thrilled too.

Welcome and congrats! :)



Pinga said:


> Hi Ladies :flower:
> 
> Can I join you?
> 
> I am due baby Number 3 on the 27th June 2014 :happydance:
> 
> Very happy!

Welcome and congrats : )[/QUOTE]



Rozzer said:


> I just tried the Chinese gender, it said boy for my son and girl for this one.
> I will be happy with a healthy baby, but mil is hanging out for a granddaughter as we're up to grandson number 7!
> 
> AFm - the spotting seems to have stopped, touch wood! My midwife offered to send me for another hcg test but both my arms are bruised from the last two tests so I'm not sure about going...
> Hanging out for my first scan next week!

Glad your spotting has stopped Hun :)

AFM I'm lying on the lounge and it's Saturday morning watching the news. We have bad bush fires here, it's sad to watch :(


----------



## Haylee.

I can't be bothered fixing my mistakes from previous post. I'm still half asleep lol


----------



## LegoHouse

Haylee - Are you serious? :rofl: Nooooooo!!!! I will be exhausted! I haven't even stopped breastfeeding my son yet, I'll end up tandem nursing the 3 of them :cry: :cry: :rofl:


----------



## 1eighty

fast thread is fast :p

chinese wotzit said girl for my son, saying boy now. crown theory says girl. cravings and sickness point more to girl than boy (sickness started 2 weeks earlier than with DS, cravings are mostly for sweet things, whereas with DS i wanted mostly savoury).

we have a private sexing scan booked on 4th jan, a day shy of 16w <3

DH's name is bruce. we met online and the first time he told me his name (i'd referred to him by a screen name for over a week) i thought "ugh, that's a shame" :p

more chocolate, i think...


----------



## Haylee.

I'm serious!!! :rofl: :rofl:

I'm convinced your having twins now! :haha:

I have to google this, one of the first things mil said to me was: does Riley have two crowns like daddy? Thank gawd noooooo. 

I don't know where my crown is. I wanted to check if it was right for my little bro lol


----------



## jenniferannex

:haha: ill hVe to check my 2 older sisters crowns!


----------



## LegoHouse

Haha! We'll see. Maybe I will get an early scan and find out now because you've all scared me to death :rofl:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

My son is Michael :D and I just checked and he has a side crown ,... Yaaaay 
It's not too much on the side but definitely not in the middle . Who can I blame if it's a boy ? :D

You girls are pretty busy with the post :D


----------



## Rozzer

My dh is Anthony, that's different too.

My dad is Andrew and fil is Michael too :)

Ds for crown - hubby thinks it's to the side but looks in the middle to me! He currently has a birds nest on top of his head though, that might affect result, lol!


----------



## LegoHouse

If it's twins who wants one? (Joking obviously lol) My OH will be super excited but I'm far to sensible not to freak out at the prospect!


----------



## LegoHouse

You can definitely tell if it's on the side lol x


----------



## Rozzer

I'm getting so annoyed with my tickers too, on a random aside. I put in the right dates but bloody Northern vs Southern Hemispheres and it doesn't actually show accurate information until the afternoon. Grr!

Spoke too soon earlier, have a bit of discoloured discharge (sorry, tmi) - I don't know if I count that as spotting or what?!
Stuff it, I'm going to get that hcg test tomorrow I think. That'll hopefully hold me until the scan!


----------



## Haylee.

LegoHouse said:


> If it's twins who wants one? (Joking obviously lol) My OH will be super excited but I'm far to sensible not to freak out at the prospect!

:rofl: that made me chuckle lol

My OH is Matthew. Know as Matt, but I don't call him either it's usually Hun or babe or something. He knows he is in trouble if I call him Matt :haha:


----------



## pdxmom

With all this gender talk...i checked the link tht one of u girls put on here...wen i enter the conception date then it says a girl and wen i enter my due date it says a boy....huh :dohh:


----------



## rainbowsun

Should I be worried that I don't really have any symptoms? I mean, I'm tired, and have the occasional wave of nausea, but no throwing up and sore boobs you ladies keep describing?


----------



## luminescent

Hmm, Chinese gender calendar said girl for me I think, I did it right after I got bfp haha! I've had a hunch its a girl in my mind the whole time, and maybe that's why. I don't know what this crown theory is all about.

Are we introducing OHs? I always feel like ive missed so many pages. He's named dalas. I loove more unusual names. He can't really object to any of my baby names as his is kind of strange :) ha!

Rainbowsun- you shouldn't be worried, that's completely normal for some! It might be a little stressful to not "feel" anything going on, but consider yourself lucky for now if you get to skip the nausea and icky things!


----------



## MissyLissy

rainbowsun said:


> Should I be worried that I don't really have any symptoms? I mean, I'm tired, and have the occasional wave of nausea, but no throwing up and sore boobs you ladies keep describing?

I hardly have any symptoms either. I get a wave of nausea here and there, and my boobs are slightly tender and my nipples are soar from time to time, but otherwise nothing. I honestly feel pretty much normal. All the bloating and cramping I had last week pretty much disapated as well. If it weren't for the BFPs, I'd probably not even realize I was pregnant.

RE: Gender. Most Chinese calendars tell me I'm having a boy. But these lunar calendars you ladies keep linking tell me girl! It's my first, so I honestly don't care either way. I imagine the pressure is much greater for baby 2 and beyond. I'm just hoping to make it to my scan on Monday and that I get happy news! One day at a time for me. DH wants a son... But he'll be over the moon with a daughter too.


----------



## minni2906

I haven't had many symptoms either. Little bit of nausea and heartburn but nothing else really. More nausea with this one than my MMC last month. I'm hoping that's a good sign.


----------



## Boothh

My DH is Stuart, FIL is Michael but is rather not talk about those crazies :haha:


----------



## joeyjo

Hey all, you were chatty last night!

We went to some friends round the corner for dinner and took the kids. DS1 crashed out playing PS2 with their 11yr old upstairs about 10:30 but DS2 was still going strong at midnight! It was a bit awkward as they know I like my white wine and had got plenty in for me... I just said I was off booze as I've been having migraines... Don't think they suspected but not sure, think they just thought I was being a bit odd! 

Tired today and it's DH's lie in day, luckily the boys slept till 9:30 so I didn't do too badly!

We were meant to go to the mountains with another group of friends yesterday for a walk then tapas but it was a bit rainy so got rescheduled to today - don't think we will make it though, sounds far to o energetic!


----------



## LegoHouse

I wouldn't worry rainbow, that sounds just like my pregnancy with my son x


----------



## trinity_enigm

Phew! Finally read through all 10 pages since last time I was here lol. Welcome to all the new ladies :)

I did that chinese gender prediction and got boy for conception and due date but they fell in completely different months- one was August and the other January. How does that work? I would like a boy first but honestly can only imagine myself with a girl so who knows?

Can't do the crown prediction as its my first :( Will remember it for next time though!

My OHs name is Richard. I love that nearly all of our OHs have really traditional names- parents were so original back then lol.

I've hardly any symptoms- feeling tired (but not exhausted like most of you seem to- just going to bed an hour early and getting a bit yawny in the afternoon), boobs are sore but not that bad, more achy than sore to be honest. And getting a bit of nausea but at the moment nothing too bad. To be honest it feels a bit like when I was symptom spotting in the tww when you aren't sure the symptom is really there lol.


----------



## LegoHouse

I feel loads better than I did. I am shattered but my son still sleeps like a newborn lol so I'm blaming him x


----------



## Sizzles

I have no real symptoms either Rainbow - aside from the OHSS, which is heaps better now. I am also happy to do absolutely nothing all day, then still sleep at night, but it's hard to know whether that's pregnancy tiredness or related to the OHSS.

This crown/gender thing is very interesting isn't it. Kind of makes you wonder why we haven't heard about it sooner if it's that reliable (or appears to be from this thread any way!)


----------



## LegoHouse

I don't reckon it's fool proof x


----------



## joeyjo

DS1's crown is dead central, I would still class DS2s as central but it is just off centre if you see what I mean, the edge of the whorl is central - is that side or central - who knows, who really cares, I just want a baby and although a girl would be nice I know what I'm doing with boys! :rofl:


----------



## shaslove

Wow! Chatty ladies !

Both my mom & friend W think I'm having a boy. I really have no idea. 

My DH is Francisco. :) I'm not sure about his crown-it's very early here (5 am) & he's still asleep so I can't look.


----------



## Hazybaby84

Hey everyone, congrats to all the new bfp's. :) 

As for me, I am finally 8 weeks today and I have my booking appointment with my midwife tomorrow as well as my 2nd early scan at the epu on Thursday so all go now, yikes!!! :) Hopefully they will re-confirm its not ectopic, they told me all looked clear and the sack and yolk was uterine but I still can't relax completely. I keep thinking what if they are wrong? 

Wow, this thread moves fast! I tried the chinese gender prediction and it said that beanie will be a girl but with my dd it said she was going to be a boy lol. So maybe it's opposite for me, also I'm not sure about this sickness lark with dd I had absolutely nothing, no sickness, no cravings, nothing! This one I have had the works, weeks of really bad indigestion, tiredness, nausea, constipation! Maybe I will try and see what the crown theory says? My other half is called Erik but he likes to be called El, he has a double crown lol but I will check dd in a mo. :) 

Actually we laugh a lot about his double crown, as we say its where his horns should be. We are the ultimate Addams family, I was born on Friday 13th, my daughter was born on Halloween and he has his double crown. I always say we just need a boy called Damien lol and we would be a right set! Ha ha :)


----------



## CaliDreaming

OK, looks like I have a lot of catching up to do...

First off, welcome to all the new sunflowers!! :flower:

As for dhs, I have a different one--Timothy. My father is Aaron and FIL Charles.

I am not too keen on this crown theory because I have a single crown and a younger brother! Dd has a single crown too but not sure how much stock I should put into this theory.

For ladies who have had early scans, you all should check out the Ramzi method of early gender detection. It is named after the doctor who discovered it and is supposedly over 97% accurate. How it goes is if the babies placenta/yolk sac is on the left side of the uterus, then you are having a girl. If it's on the right, then it's a boy. The only tricky part is reading the ultrasound pic correctly, because it seems most people online read it wrong. I spent most of last night trying to figure mine out and it seems that this little peanut's sac is on the right, so if I've done it right it's a boy!!


----------



## LegoHouse

The idea is that if your crown is in the middle you will have a brother but if it's to the side you will have a sister x


----------



## CaliDreaming

LegoHouse said:


> The idea is that if your crown is in the middle you will have a brother but if it's to the side you will have a sister x

Oh I got it now, but mine is on the side!


----------



## LegoHouse

I did say it probably isn't accurate lol xx fun though like all the gender guesses :)


----------



## Hazybaby84

Lol, I think its all just good fun. I personally think its a boy based on intercourse timing but we will see. :)


----------



## Sizzles

Hazybaby84 said:


> Actually we laugh a lot about his double crown, as we say its where his horns should be. We are the ultimate Addams family, I was born on Friday 13th, my daughter was born on Halloween and he has his double crown. I always say we just need a boy called Damien lol and we would be a right set! Ha ha :)

:rofl:
Good luck for your scan on Thursday. I'm sure if they've already identified it's not ectopic then that is the case! I had an emergency scan to check for ectopic pregnancy on Wednesday and they said it wasn't, so I'm relying on them knowing what they're doing! 



CaliDreaming said:


> For ladies who have had early scans, you all should check out the Ramzi method of early gender detection. It is named after the doctor who discovered it and is supposedly over 97% accurate. How it goes is if the babies placenta/yolk sac is on the left side of the uterus, then you are having a girl. If it's on the right, then it's a boy. The only tricky part is reading the ultrasound pic correctly, because it seems most people online read it wrong. I spent most of last night trying to figure mine out and it seems that this little peanut's sac is on the right, so if I've done it right it's a boy!!

That's funny cos I'd heard something similar, though I'm sure I read that if it was on the _left _it was a boy!! I was all set to ask at my next scan, assuming everything is ok, as I don't trust myself to read the scan properly!


----------



## Hazybaby84

Sizzles said:


> Hazybaby84 said:
> 
> 
> Actually we laugh a lot about his double crown, as we say its where his horns should be. We are the ultimate Addams family, I was born on Friday 13th, my daughter was born on Halloween and he has his double crown. I always say we just need a boy called Damien lol and we would be a right set! Ha ha :)
> 
> :rofl:
> Good luck for your scan on Thursday. I'm sure if they've already identified it's not ectopic then that is the case! I had an emergency scan to check for ectopic pregnancy on Wednesday and they said it wasn't, so I'm relying on them knowing what they're doing!Click to expand...

Thank you, I do try to remind myself of that. Its just a bit hard sometimes as my scan was really early at 5+3 weeks and obviously it was to early to see baby at that point. I'm just thankful at the moment for everyday that goes by without any problems.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Sizzles said:


> That's funny cos I'd heard something similar, though I'm sure I read that if it was on the _left _it was a boy!! I was all set to ask at my next scan, assuming everything is ok, as I don't trust myself to read the scan properly!

It's really confusing, but it's the right side of the uterus, which will correspond to the left side of the scan pic if it's a transvaginal ultrasound because those aren't mirror images.


----------



## jenniferannex

Hi everyone! :haha: glad to see everyone's still talking about myths on finding out the gender!

How are we all?


----------



## Boothh

Flagging! Can't wait to get the kids in bed tonight for abit of quiet! x


----------



## shaslove

I'm willing to try the remzi thing, our first scan is on 10/28, I'll be 8 w 5 d at that point. Lol.


----------



## jenniferannex

I can't wait for bed time either! I'm still not 100% better from being poorly and Lily is being soooo loud today! I feel your pain :haha:


----------



## LegoHouse

My sickness is back with a vengeance! And my cheese aversion has started. This baby is def a girl lol


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

I feel extremely tired today . I my boobs are killing me every morning .

Have my first app in two weeks but just the one with paperwork . 
I wonder if they gonna schedule us due to my son's SIA . I know it doesn't mean this one is going to have it too but I would like to be sure .


----------



## confuzion

Good luck hazybaby! I'm sure all is well.

Jennifer - doing as ok as can be lol. I hate the way I feel when I wake up :sick:. Sorry you're not feeling well either.

Lego - Sorry the sickness is getting you down! 

proudmomma - hope this isn't a dumb question, lol, but what is SIA?


----------



## joeyjo

Stupidly early private scan (as in not quite 6weeks) booked for tomorrow ... Wish me luck, got my mum arriving for a few days in the eve & I want to see for myself that all is progressing as it should be before I tell her!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

confuzion said:


> Good luck hazybaby! I'm sure all is well.
> 
> Jennifer - doing as ok as can be lol. I hate the way I feel when I wake up :sick:. Sorry you're not feeling well either.
> 
> Lego - Sorry the sickness is getting you down!
> 
> proudmomma - hope this isn't a dumb question, lol, but what is SIA?

That's single umbilical artery :winkwink:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Single_umbilical_artery


----------



## jenniferannex

Thank you confuzion, hope you feel better soon too! :)

Joeyjo, good luck for your scan, keep us updated! :flower:


----------



## minni2906

No sickness for me just bouts of nausea. I am always extremely tired though!


----------



## justagirl2

you ladies are hilarious. i finally got to tell my husband and he was able to be amazed/in disbelief/excited in spite of his exhaustion. i am still in shock myself but also being cautious as i know it's early. 

for the crown theory, what if this is your first?? haha. i tried the chinese prediction calendars but got two different answers!! my husband really wants a boy - he is from a family of 3 boys and i'm from a family of 5 girls! my sister had a girl and my cousins have only had girls. so we will see if he can break the streak! i think we will find out halfway through. 

i'm still having quite a bit of cramping - did anyone else go through this in early pregnancy? freaks me out!


----------



## Haylee.

Afternoon ladies! 

I haven't had many symptoms this week except I have a quick vom when I first wake up in the morning :) my bloating seems to have settled, I do still bloat at night a little but in the morning it's completely gone!

Time is going really fast this time. I can't believe I'm nearly 8 weeks already!

Justagirl - cramps are very normal in the early days. I had them with ds and also this time. I still get the odd one here and there now :) 

Tacos for dinner tonight. Yummmmmo! :haha:


----------



## Boothh

Good luck JoeyJo! My scan is a week today x


----------



## Rozzer

I've got my scan on Thursday at 6+3 - I asked if it was too early and the lady thought not so fingers crossed!
I'm hanging out for scan after stupid spotting, will be such a reassurance!


----------



## jenniferannex

Morning all!

Justagirl, completely normal :) 
Rozzer and booth hope both goes well with your scans! Bet it will come round quick!

I'm feeling so much better today which I'm so glad about as I have my first midwife appointment tomorrow :D


----------



## joeyjo

Speaking to DH he has reluctantly agreed we can pay for another private scan in a week or so if we don't see the heartbeat :) he's not overly happy but understands why I want it before my folks get here.


----------



## Boothh

Sure everything will be fine Jo! Xx

I'm currently trying to get both boys ready for the school run without vomming on them. Feel soooo bad this morning :(


----------



## joeyjo

Boothh said:


> Sure everything will be fine Jo! Xx
> 
> I'm currently trying to get both boys ready for the school run without vomming on them. Feel soooo bad this morning :(

:hugs: at least I'm not actually vomming very much. Even if I feel like it most of the time!


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

:hi: ladies...

I am 5+5 and I still have no symptoms besides sore boobs and positive hpts! Should I worry?


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahww booth hope you are feeling better soon :flower:

Believe- with my first pregnancy I had no symptoms atall, it's normal :) just count yourself as a lucky one :D


----------



## 1eighty

i've come to the conclusion i will have to have my main meal of the day at lunchtime. it's the only time of day when i want food and can keep it down. come dinner time, the thought of food sickens me and i'm just not hungry. my dinner over the last couple of days has been.... half a carrot. i'm not getting enough calories, so i need to change how i eat.

ugh.

how is everyone today?


----------



## Boothh

I'm being an awful parent with a still in pjs even after school run teddy, who is eating wotsits and watching Disney jr while I lie on the couch feeling sorry for myself. First tri makes me a horrible parent and I feel guilty!!


----------



## 1eighty

Boothh said:


> I'm being an awful parent with a still in pjs even after school run teddy, who is eating wotsits and watching Disney jr while I lie on the couch feeling sorry for myself. First tri makes me a horrible parent and I feel guilty!!

wtf are you on about?

you DID the school run and your bub is happy, healthy and enjoying his time with mom.

you win :) now concentrate on feeling better. keep your fluids up, and be kind to yourself <3


----------



## jenniferannex

You're definitely not a horrible parent! We have all been there at some point. While I was really ill the week just gone lily had Parma violets at 10.30am, anything to keep her happy while I was feeling so drained! You've no need to feel guilty we have to find ways of coping the best we can :flower:


----------



## TillyMoo

Aw booth, don't beat yourself up! Sickness hadn't hit me yet (expecting it any day now!) but I totally feel your pain.
First trimester can be so frustrating - you feel like [email protected]£p yet you've no bump to show for it & you just want to shout 'I'm not a lazy person, I'm not just feeling sorry for myself, I'm as sick as a dog because I'm PREGNANT!'


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Im also super lucky with no pregnancy symptoms and after my early scan I am expecting twins! I cant believe it :yipee:


----------



## 1eighty

Ibelieveitwil said:


> Im also super lucky with no pregnancy symptoms and after my early scan I am expecting twins! I cant believe it :yipee:

now these types of comments always worry me because i assume that to be having twins, you must be getting an awful lot of symptoms... makes me wonder (despite knowing it's incredibly unlikely) _what if..._


----------



## TillyMoo

Wow, that's brilliant news! Double congrats :0)


----------



## 1eighty

do you know if they're identical or fraternal? ooooh and will you be finding out before the birth if you're having two the same or one of each?


----------



## Boothh

Thanks girls!

Wow! Congratulations Ibelieveitwil!! How exciting x


----------



## jenniferannex

Wow!! Congratulations ibelieve!! How exciting! :happydance:


----------



## LegoHouse

I feel awful. I dragged myself to do the school run and baby group lol now Oliver is asleep and I need to eat breakfast before I die lol! Being pregnant with a 15 month old is hard work!


----------



## LegoHouse

Ibelieveitwil said:


> Im also super lucky with no pregnancy symptoms and after my early scan I am expecting twins! I cant believe it :yipee:

That's brilliant! Congrats!


----------



## Boothh

LegoHouse said:


> I feel awful. I dragged myself to do the school run and baby group lol now Oliver is asleep and I need to eat breakfast before I die lol! Being pregnant with a 15 month old is hard work!

I agree! Though teddy is 17 months! It's hard!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Believe : that's awesome ! Congrats ! I guess early scan paid of :)
Lucky for you for having twins and no symptoms ;)


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

1eighty said:


> do you know if they're identical or fraternal? ooooh and will you be finding out before the birth if you're having two the same or one of each?

Thanks, Im also worried about the lack of symptoms but everyone is different I hope! They fraternal and as hard as it will be we will try and wait until the birth.


----------



## confuzion

wow ibelieveitwil! That's fantastic news! You need to start posting pics of your scans. I love seeing twin scans, soo cute :)


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

I have no idea how to post! Help :haha:


----------



## joeyjo

Boothh said:


> I'm being an awful parent with a still in pjs even after school run teddy, who is eating wotsits and watching Disney jr while I lie on the couch feeling sorry for myself. First tri makes me a horrible parent and I feel guilty!!

Edward is currently sleeping thru' lunchtime - I have my scan after lunch and the surest way of keeping him quiet is choc chip cookies - looks like that will be his lunch! I feel guilty too but I can't face the battle to try and persuade him to eat anything remotely healthy out & about (he eats well in restaurants or the house but in the buggy he just flings stuff/ decorates unless it is biscuits basically) :shrug:


----------



## confuzion

Ibelieveitwil said:


> I have no idea how to post! Help :haha:

It's easy if you're on a computer. Just go to the advanced version of the post (button says "go advanced"), scroll to the bottom, under additional options there should be a "manage attachments" button. If you click that, it will take you to a place where you can choose a file (picture file) and upload it!

I'm horrible with giving directions so I hope that's clear :haha:


----------



## joeyjo

Ibelieveitwill great news :happydance:


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Here goes...:dohh:


----------



## confuzion

Ibelieveitwil said:


> Here goes...:dohh:

Make sure that after you choose the file, you click upload :winkwink:


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Technology and I don't mix...

here is the link :dohh:

https://s973.photobucket.com/user/ibelieve3/media/P1030066_zps3cf1f2bc.jpg.html


----------



## confuzion

Ibelieveitwil said:


> Technology and I don't mix...
> 
> here is the link :dohh:
> 
> https://s973.photobucket.com/user/ibelieve3/media/P1030066_zps3cf1f2bc.jpg.html

That works! lol. That's nice I bet you're excited for your next scan! See those beans progress!


----------



## confuzion

Good luck on your scan today joeyjo! Can't wait for your update!


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahww Ibelieve! How sweet! :)
Good luck joeyjo!!!

I have been so nervous recently after being so ill and at a+e for dehydration that I couldn't help but buy and POAS :haha: was so scared it was going to be faint but as dark as ever! :D yay
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Rozzer

Love the pic ibelieve! Congratulations xx


----------



## LegoHouse

I'm getting jealous of all these early scans lol

I napped with the boy for 3 hours and now we're doing the school and work pick ups lol


----------



## 1eighty

Ibelieveitwil said:


> 1eighty said:
> 
> 
> do you know if they're identical or fraternal? ooooh and will you be finding out before the birth if you're having two the same or one of each?
> 
> Thanks, Im also worried about the lack of symptoms but everyone is different I hope! They fraternal and as hard as it will be we will try and wait until the birth.Click to expand...

:yellow: is hard enough, i would just about burst with curiosity if i was :yellow: :yellow: :D gosh i'm so happy for youuuuuu!


----------



## Boothh

I'm so excited for you Ibelieveitwil ! Such an amazing surprise! xx


----------



## joeyjo

Rubbish scan. :cry: only a gestational sac, no yolk sac let alone fetal pole or heartbeat. Doctor reckons only about 4 weeks. Personally I know my dates aren't that far off - I got the BFP 2 weeks ago! He said wait 2-3 weeks and go for a rescan which I will but I suspect it's a blighted ovum :cry:
Feel completed deflated, glad my folks are coming tonight and I'll end up telling them anyway but with a completely different slant. I knew I was being optimistic hoping for a heartbeat but I thought at least I'd see a fetal pole. :cry:

I might be a bit distant from this thread till I know what is going on :hugs: to you all :hugs:


----------



## jenniferannex

Sorry joeyjo :hugs: hoping when you go back everything is there!! Fingers crossed for you don't give up hope xxx


----------



## Radiance

joeyjo said:


> Rubbish scan. :cry: only a gestational sac, no yolk sac let alone fetal pole or heartbeat. Doctor reckons only about 4 weeks. Personally I know my dates aren't that far off - I got the BFP 2 weeks ago! He said wait 2-3 weeks and go for a rescan which I will but I suspect it's a blighted ovum :cry:
> Feel completed deflated, glad my folks are coming tonight and I'll end up telling them anyway but with a completely different slant. I knew I was being optimistic hoping for a heartbeat but I thought at least I'd see a fetal pole. :cry:
> 
> I might be a bit distant from this thread till I know what is going on :hugs: to you all :hugs:

Try not to worry too much! It is very normal at 4/5 weeks to not see much of anything. :hugs:


----------



## Radiance

Hello ladies! I would love to join :)
I had a scan Thursday (18th) and we got to see our rainbow and a perfect heartbeat!
The ultrasound technician didn't give me an actual due date, instead told me a handful of growth numbers, so I should know for sure this Thursday when I see my midwife.

Based off the scan I am due June 4th/5th!
I shared with friends and family that I am pregnant however I am very cautious as we got pregnant about 2 weeks, 2.5 weeks after delivering our son, Elijah stillbirth. 
 



Attached Files:







1237476_10201567100086755_629762802_o.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 4









1381452_10201654326827369_619514925_n.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 8









1391686_10201654515392083_821607313_n.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Boothh

joeyjo said:


> Rubbish scan. :cry: only a gestational sac, no yolk sac let alone fetal pole or heartbeat. Doctor reckons only about 4 weeks. Personally I know my dates aren't that far off - I got the BFP 2 weeks ago! He said wait 2-3 weeks and go for a rescan which I will but I suspect it's a blighted ovum :cry:
> Feel completed deflated, glad my folks are coming tonight and I'll end up telling them anyway but with a completely different slant. I knew I was being optimistic hoping for a heartbeat but I thought at least I'd see a fetal pole. :cry:
> 
> I might be a bit distant from this thread till I know what is going on :hugs: to you all :hugs:


:cry: xxxx


----------



## Boothh

Radiance said:


> Hello ladies! I would love to join :)
> I had a scan Thursday (18th) and we got to see our rainbow and a perfect heartbeat!
> The ultrasound technician didn't give me an actual due date, instead told me a handful of growth numbers, so I should know for sure this Thursday when I see my midwife.
> 
> Based off the scan I am due June 4th/5th!
> I shared with friends and family that I am pregnant however I am very cautious as we got pregnant about 2 weeks, 2.5 weeks after delivering our son, Elijah stillbirth.


Welcome! Sorry to hear about Elijah, can't even imagine how you feel. Hope this is your rainbow baby though xxx


----------



## hoping:)

Welcome to all the new soon-to-be June mommies!!!

Sizzles- I am also an IVF patient (gestational surrogate so not my baby) and I am measuring about a week behind as well but my doctors all think everything looks great and we either have a slow grower or the baby implanted late. At this early stage it is hard to get an exact measurement and it can be off up to 5 days. At my first ultrasound we saw a strong heart beat but baby is measuring small. My HCG levels were super low during week 4 and 5 and were rising but barely doubling in 72 hours or not at all! I hope both of our babies catch up by the next scan!!!

With this one I am thinking it is a boy since my MS is not as bad and I just have that feeling. I kind of would like it to be a girl just because I think it would be so adorable for her to be a daddys girl for both of her dads. I love having a little girl and seeing her bond with my husband it is so sweet!

Love all of the pictures! They are such cutie pies!

The crown theory is interesting! Penny has a center crown but Im guessing this wont work for me since the baby is not related to us! :dohh:

Im impressed with how some of you are at home all day with your LOs while pregnant! I work and my DH is a stay at home dad and works his business. Its nice having him at home to cook and make sure the house isnt a disaster. He is so good with Penny too! First tri is exhausting so lets hope it flies by.

My DH has a traditional name as well Timothy. 

Ibelieveitwil- Wow! Huge congrats on the twins!!!

Joeyjo- Im sorry the scan wasnt the best. I hope in 2-3 weeks the baby will catch up. Are you completely sure of your O date? Late implantation could have delayed as well. It is so hard to be in limbo and not know what will happen.


----------



## jenniferannex

Welcome radiance!! Think I said hello over in first tri? If not, hello anyway :) and I'm sorry to hear about Elijah :hugs: xxxx


----------



## MissyLissy

I had a very bad scan this morning at exactly six weeks. Gestational sac was found in utero, but no yolk sac, fetal pole or heartbeat. :( My beta levels were so low, I was preparing myself for this ... But it still hurts so much. My doctor told me not to give up yet, that it still could just be too early, so they are having me come back in one week for a seven week ultrasound to confirm. They told me to be cautiously optimistic, but in my heart I hearts I know it's over. I guess I'm just sitting in limbo waiting... If it's going to end, I wish it would just end instead of dragging this on and giving me false hope along the way. 

We were trying over a year for this baby, part of it wth the help of a RE and four IUIs before the last one finally took. I know some women have it so much harder, but I don't know how much of this I can take. I was so happy two weeks ago with my very first bfp. I thought all my TTC tears, anguish, money, and time had finally paid off. I'm heartbroken.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Ibelieveitwil, congrats on the twins! How exciting! Twin scans are really neat.

Joeyjo, sorry you didn't see more at your scan, but you are still very early. I can't count the number of times women have posted about their doctors freaking out about not seeing anything that early, only to find a week or two later that everything is okay. I had my first scan at 6 weeks 1 day, and the sonographer even told me before I started that the scan was too early to freak out about if we didn't see anything. I know it's hard not to worry and lose hope, but it's too early in the game for that.

jenniferannex, so happy that your lines are still dark! I can't wait until we're all far along to use our dopplers for reassurance.

Radiance, beautiful scan pics! I know that it must have been reassuring to hear the heartbeat! 

hoping, wow so you're a surrogate. That's such a wonderful thing you're doing. It must be a wonderful feeling to know you can help someone's deepest wishes come true! I see your hubby is also a "Timothy", lol! 

AFM, just biding my time and trying not to to get to freaked out googling stuff. I'd really love it if I could fast forward one month and know that the NT testing is going to be okay. I can't wait to tell my extended family. I also hope to find out the gender early like I did the last time!


----------



## CaliDreaming

MissyLissy said:


> I had a very bad scan this morning at exactly six weeks. Gestational sac was found in utero, but no yolk sac, fetal pole or heartbeat. :( My beta levels were so low, I was preparing myself for this ... But it still hurts so much. My doctor told me not to give up yet, that it still could just be too early, so they are having me come back in one week for a seven week ultrasound to confirm. They told me to be cautiously optimistic, but in my heart I hearts I know it's over. I guess I'm just sitting in limbo waiting... If it's going to end, I wish it would just end instead of dragging this on and giving me false hope along the way.
> 
> We were trying over a year for this baby, part of it wth the help of a RE and four IUIs before the last one finally took. I know some women have it so much harder, but I don't know how much of this I can take. I was so happy two weeks ago with my very first bfp. I thought all my TTC tears, anguish, money, and time had finally paid off. I'm heartbroken.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: So sorry you didn't see what you wanted at your scan. But your doctors are right. It is still too early to assume the worst. The wait must be agonizing. I hope things turn out better than you're expecting.


----------



## LegoHouse

Hey ladies. I know sometimes seeing nothing at 6 weeks is bad but with my daughter I promise you there was nothing on her 6 week scan! At 7 weeks she was a little bean with a beating heart! Don't lose hope :( I will pray for you all x


----------



## jenniferannex

MissyLissy said:


> I had a very bad scan this morning at exactly six weeks. Gestational sac was found in utero, but no yolk sac, fetal pole or heartbeat. :( My beta levels were so low, I was preparing myself for this ... But it still hurts so much. My doctor told me not to give up yet, that it still could just be too early, so they are having me come back in one week for a seven week ultrasound to confirm. They told me to be cautiously optimistic, but in my heart I hearts I know it's over. I guess I'm just sitting in limbo waiting... If it's going to end, I wish it would just end instead of dragging this on and giving me false hope along the way.
> 
> We were trying over a year for this baby, part of it wth the help of a RE and four IUIs before the last one finally took. I know some women have it so much harder, but I don't know how much of this I can take. I was so happy two weeks ago with my very first bfp. I thought all my TTC tears, anguish, money, and time had finally paid off. I'm heartbroken.

I am so sorry you are having to go through this :hugs: it must be so hard to stay positive but I guess that's all you can do! Praying for you that everything will turn out ok xxxxx


----------



## Boothh

I had a panic attack this afternoon, it was so horrible and I feel so drained now. I started feeling funny when I went to get Jesse from school, the classroom was so full and I got very flustered and then he fell on the way home and I was trying to hurry him up because I felt weird and I felt like all the other parents where judging me because I was snappy with him. Luckily managed to get to my back garden before it kicked in properly. Luckily my next door neighbour came out and took the kids in for me and got them sorted and fed and let me sit down and calm down in her kitchen til DH got home. I havnt had one since I was pregnant with teddy and I'm really shaken up from it! I should've known something was wrong I even snapped at jesses teacher when she asked me a question :/


----------



## JAJuly2013

rainbowsun said:


> Should I be worried that I don't really have any symptoms? I mean, I'm tired, and have the occasional wave of nausea, but no throwing up and sore boobs you ladies keep describing?

I've only thrown up a few times but I do get queasy occasionally through the day. I think it's normal.


----------



## Boothh

MissyLissy said:


> I had a very bad scan this morning at exactly six weeks. Gestational sac was found in utero, but no yolk sac, fetal pole or heartbeat. :( My beta levels were so low, I was preparing myself for this ... But it still hurts so much. My doctor told me not to give up yet, that it still could just be too early, so they are having me come back in one week for a seven week ultrasound to confirm. They told me to be cautiously optimistic, but in my heart I hearts I know it's over. I guess I'm just sitting in limbo waiting... If it's going to end, I wish it would just end instead of dragging this on and giving me false hope along the way.
> 
> We were trying over a year for this baby, part of it wth the help of a RE and four IUIs before the last one finally took. I know some women have it so much harder, but I don't know how much of this I can take. I was so happy two weeks ago with my very first bfp. I thought all my TTC tears, anguish, money, and time had finally paid off. I'm heartbroken.

Didn't see this, :hugs: sorry Hun, I hope that when you go back you see something and everything has caught up! Iv been there and I truly know how awful it is to be told, I'll be thinking of you xx


----------



## JAJuly2013

jenniferannex said:


> MissyLissy said:
> 
> 
> I had a very bad scan this morning at exactly six weeks. Gestational sac was found in utero, but no yolk sac, fetal pole or heartbeat. :( My beta levels were so low, I was preparing myself for this ... But it still hurts so much. My doctor told me not to give up yet, that it still could just be too early, so they are having me come back in one week for a seven week ultrasound to confirm. They told me to be cautiously optimistic, but in my heart I hearts I know it's over. I guess I'm just sitting in limbo waiting... If it's going to end, I wish it would just end instead of dragging this on and giving me false hope along the way.
> 
> We were trying over a year for this baby, part of it wth the help of a RE and four IUIs before the last one finally took. I know some women have it so much harder, but I don't know how much of this I can take. I was so happy two weeks ago with my very first bfp. I thought all my TTC tears, anguish, money, and time had finally paid off. I'm heartbroken.
> 
> I am so sorry you are having to go through this :hugs: it must be so hard to stay positive but I guess that's all you can do! Praying for you that everything will turn out ok xxxxxClick to expand...

I'm sorry to hear that! :nope::hugs: I will be thinking and praying for you!


----------



## JAJuly2013

joeyjo said:


> Rubbish scan. :cry: only a gestational sac, no yolk sac let alone fetal pole or heartbeat. Doctor reckons only about 4 weeks. Personally I know my dates aren't that far off - I got the BFP 2 weeks ago! He said wait 2-3 weeks and go for a rescan which I will but I suspect it's a blighted ovum :cry:
> Feel completed deflated, glad my folks are coming tonight and I'll end up telling them anyway but with a completely different slant. I knew I was being optimistic hoping for a heartbeat but I thought at least I'd see a fetal pole. :cry:
> 
> I might be a bit distant from this thread till I know what is going on :hugs: to you all :hugs:

I'm sorry :nope::hugs:


----------



## jenmcn1

Hi there ladies - I'm so sorry to hear of the heartbreaks some of you ladies are going though...my prayers are with you...and FX'd that everything turns out for each of you!


----------



## MissyLissy

joeyjo said:


> Rubbish scan. :cry: only a gestational sac, no yolk sac let alone fetal pole or heartbeat. Doctor reckons only about 4 weeks. Personally I know my dates aren't that far off - I got the BFP 2 weeks ago! He said wait 2-3 weeks and go for a rescan which I will but I suspect it's a blighted ovum :cry:
> Feel completed deflated, glad my folks are coming tonight and I'll end up telling them anyway but with a completely different slant. I knew I was being optimistic hoping for a heartbeat but I thought at least I'd see a fetal pole. :cry:
> 
> I might be a bit distant from this thread till I know what is going on :hugs: to you all :hugs:


Ahh! Just saw this. Sounds like you and I had very similar days. :hugs: xx


----------



## MissyLissy

Thank you everyone for your kind words! It means a lot... :)

Nothing much to do but sit and wait and see. I'll try to stay as hopeful as posible... But like joeyjo above I may keep my distance a bit from this thread until I know one way or the other. Thanks again everyone for your kind words and positivity! I'm sorry if I sound melodramatic. I just never expected this outcome. Naive, I know. In my year of TTC my worse case scenario that I imagined was just never getting a bfp. I never fathomed once I finally got one that it would be fleeting. :(


----------



## jenniferannex

You know we are always here when you need to talk :hugs: xxx


----------



## Radiance

Boothh said:



> Radiance said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! I would love to join :)
> I had a scan Thursday (18th) and we got to see our rainbow and a perfect heartbeat!
> The ultrasound technician didn't give me an actual due date, instead told me a handful of growth numbers, so I should know for sure this Thursday when I see my midwife.
> 
> Based off the scan I am due June 4th/5th!
> I shared with friends and family that I am pregnant however I am very cautious as we got pregnant about 2 weeks, 2.5 weeks after delivering our son, Elijah stillbirth.
> 
> 
> Welcome! Sorry to hear about Elijah, can't even imagine how you feel. Hope this is your rainbow baby though xxxClick to expand...

Thank you. :flower:



jenniferannex said:


> Welcome radiance!! Think I said hello over in first tri? If not, hello anyway :) and I'm sorry to hear about Elijah :hugs: xxxx

I believe you did!! Thank you for the welcomes <3



MissyLissy said:


> I had a very bad scan this morning at exactly six weeks. Gestational sac was found in utero, but no yolk sac, fetal pole or heartbeat. :( My beta levels were so low, I was preparing myself for this ... But it still hurts so much. My doctor told me not to give up yet, that it still could just be too early, so they are having me come back in one week for a seven week ultrasound to confirm. They told me to be cautiously optimistic, but in my heart I hearts I know it's over. I guess I'm just sitting in limbo waiting... If it's going to end, I wish it would just end instead of dragging this on and giving me false hope along the way.
> 
> We were trying over a year for this baby, part of it wth the help of a RE and four IUIs before the last one finally took. I know some women have it so much harder, but I don't know how much of this I can take. I was so happy two weeks ago with my very first bfp. I thought all my TTC tears, anguish, money, and time had finally paid off. I'm heartbroken.


I'm so sorry, please don't give up hope though!! :hugs: I too had heartbreaking news after having my second, it would take years (with treatment) to get pregnant and that there was a small chance I could never conceive again! We got pregnant with Elijah a little over a year later <3 Even though he was stillbirth he is our miracle. We got pregnant about 2.5 weeks after delivering Elijah, everyone in the medical field and friends/families have said how amazing that is! It simply is. 

I was filled with joy and plenty of other emotions around everything I've been going through, at my 2nd appointment on the 15th (hadn't had a scan yet) I got some bad news. My hCG levels only went up about 1200 out of the expecting 6000 in 48 hours, they told me it was most likely an ectopic pregnancy. I had my scan Thursday, baby was perfect and measuring on track and maybe a little ahead :thumbup: Believe me, I went in thinking the worse, actually knowing the worst and it turned out good. Sending a lot of loves and hugs your way! 



CaliDreaming said:


> Radiance, beautiful scan pics! I know that it must have been reassuring to hear the heartbeat!

Thank you! And yes, it was my first (and only) scan so far and I was just hoping to at least see a baby!! It was even greater news to see and hear that the heartbeat was perfect.


----------



## rainbowsun

MissyLissy and joeyjo, I really hope it works out for you. Loads and loads of hugs....

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jenniferannex

Threads gone rather quiet after the not so good news :( hope everyone is ok!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

I am so sorry to hear all the bad news :hugs:
Hope everything turns out great :flower:
It makes me now even more scared and paranoid about hearing my baby's HB especially since I have to wait till 12 weeks which is sooo far away :wacko:


----------



## Haylee.

Ibelieveitwil said:


> Im also super lucky with no pregnancy symptoms and after my early scan I am expecting twins! I cant believe it :yipee:

Congrats ibelieve! :)

joeyjo and MissyLissy - I really hope it's just too early and your follow up scans bring some good news. I will be keeping you both in my thoughts. Xx :hugs: :hugs:


Radiance - massive congrats Hun! I'm also due around 4th June :) Xx


Booth - sorry to hear about your panic attack Hun :hugs: that was nice of your neighbour to help you out. I hope your feeling better xx



jenniferannex said:


> Threads gone rather quiet after the not so good news :( hope everyone is ok!

Hi Jennifer! I'm hereeeee :headspin:


So do you ladies like the new look of the website? I do! It looks 'girlier' to me :kiss: 

I'm laying on my lounge again and ds is outside with his uncle. I had a massive craving for a chicken pie and chocolate milk from the bakery this morning so as soon as Riley woke up I put us in the car and went straight to the bakery. I got two pies :haha: and a large chocolate milk (500ml)

I only ate one pie. I think I got a little excited :rofl: 

Cured my nausea though :thumbup:


----------



## jenniferannex

Hellooooo haylee! :wave:

I also like the new layout!! :D

Where abouts are you in the world? I'm in the uk, it's nearly midnight and I can't sleep!! Been like this for the past few nights it's driving me mad! I feel about 35 weeks pregnant with how restless I am!


----------



## CaliDreaming

The new format is okay but will take some getting used to. 

I crave things that I have never craved before in my life. The other day, I really wanted some fish sticks and not the restaurant quality fish sticks. I wanted the fish sticks from the frozen food section that we all ate as kids. Then another time I was craving ramen. I wish I were craving tastier treats!


----------



## jenniferannex

:sick: fish sticks


----------



## Haylee.

Jennifer - I'm in Australia :) it's 10.10am on Tuesday. I've Benin having trouble sleeping the last few nights. I'm already using my pregnancy pillow to sleep with. Hope you can sleep soon x

Cali - I looked at fish fingers ( fish sticks) the other day and nearly got some. So random, I haven't eaten or thought about them since I was a kid either :haha:


----------



## jenniferannex

Bet it's a lot warmer in Aus right now isn't it! 

I think I'm going to get a long sausage pillow, I had one with lily and it was a god send!


----------



## rainbowsun

I've been so good at avoiding carbs, and tonight I just caved and had a lot of snacker crackers. Feeling SO guilty :cry:


----------



## Haylee.

Definitely warming up over here, it's going to be a hot summer! 

I got my pregnancy pillows from target, I guess you could call them sausage shape :haha: I have two because it was buy one pillow get another for $1 :blush: 

Rainbow - I'm all about carbs today! I'm feeling guilty too, but if this is my one naughty day of the week then that should be okay :)


----------



## shaslove

I'm in the states, Oregon to be exact. It's 10 at night here. 

So sorry to all of you about the bad news. 

I'm nauseous & tired. Ugh.


----------



## Radiance

Pregnancy has been perfect (we saw baby and heartbeat already) then today I've had very faint pink blood when wiping (using the restroom) on and off. :cry: No pain, cramps or any "red flags" but of course I'm worried!!


----------



## Rozzer

Jojo, missylissy - so sorry to hear your scans weren't what you'd hoped. Fingers crossed your next scans show more positive and happy things!

Radiance - I'm sorry to hear that, any spotting is scary! Have you called your mw?

AFm - had a wonderful day at work, but feeling very sick today. Feeling apprehensive about my scan on Thursday - dh won't be coming because he'll be with ds but two of my friends will be...

Random qu but does anyone else get pins and needles in their feet and vajayjay area or is it just me??


----------



## confuzion

Sorry missylissy and joeyjo. At this point it's super early for both of you and anything could happen. So don't be too down. We will all be thinking of you :hugs:

Welcome radiance :) and congrats. Sorry about your spotting but it sounds like the normal kind. Don't worry. But have it checked out. I will add your due date as June 4th tentatively until you get one officially :) 

Rozzer: I haven't experienced that (yet) but it sounds like sciatica is acting up for you already. Hope you're not in too much pain :hugs:


----------



## lovelyredrose

Can't believe it guys! I am pregnant and my due date is june 30 2014. Congrats and good luck to all of you. :)


----------



## confuzion

lovelyredrose said:


> Can't believe it guys! I am pregnant and my due date is june 30 2014. Congrats and good luck to all of you. :)

Yay! Congrats!! Welcome to our little June sunflower group!


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Radiance said:


> Pregnancy has been perfect (we saw baby and heartbeat already) then today I've had very faint pink blood when wiping (using the restroom) on and off. :cry: No pain, cramps or any "red flags" but of course I'm worried!!


My doctor said that its normal to have bleeding in early pregnancy as long as it is not accompanied by cramps or pain. The bleeding will usually start around the time of your period.

Don't stress I am sure its nothing


----------



## jenniferannex

Haylee - lovely!! It's heavy rain and 9 degrees Celsius here! Brrrrrr

Radiance - so understandable that you're worried, FX it's nothing to worry about :hugs: 

Lovelyredrose - welcome and congrats :happydance:


----------



## confuzion

In the States here. It's 3 am. I'm feeling pretty stinky which is why I'm up. I had a craving for garlic bread today (and I've been barely eating as of late) so my husband made us some. It was so satisfying at the time, but I fell asleep not too long after eating and woke up feeling like garbage :( Don't think I can eat another piece of garlic bread as long as I live :haha: It's hard to believe I craved it when the mere thought of it makes me feel all :sick: inside.

I have some chamomile steeping at the moment. Add in some raw honey and fresh squeezed ginger and I hope that makes me feel better. I was reading about the safety of herbal teas--particularly chamomile--and there is conflicting information out there. But I don't think one cup of tea is going to hurt. At least I hope not.


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Spoke too soon... got some bad nausea today :sick:


----------



## 1eighty

missylissy and joeyjo - give it time, it might just be too early yet. never lose hope!

boothh - give yourself a break, no-one will think any less of you (even if you did snap at them) once they find out you're expecting a new addition ;)

we had success in our house last night - bub ate from our dinner (rare, so i must be doing something right) then went to bed straight after his bath AND!!! (almost) STTN! up at half five, but had a small bottle and is still snoozing. that's 13 hours now, thinking of going through and waking him up tbh! oh, and as i type, i hear movement...

i still feel like shite though. i'm not eating enough, but i'm really really trying!!! i need to make more of an effort with the fluids for sure.

ibelieveitwill - ugh, sorry to hear that hun, but it must be reassuring at the same time, no? keep some biscuits on you to keep the edge off.

oh hey! that's the other thing! the ONLY food to completely take the nausea away? fracking chocolate, isn't it.


----------



## LegoHouse

Ugh who would you call if you started getting really sharp pains?


----------



## jenniferannex

Confuzion I'm sure 1 won't harm! It's 8am here in uk and I was in the same boat as you last night, I was up until 2.30am tossing and turning :(

I believe - hope you feel better soon :flower:

I'm a lot better today thank god! Feeling more like myself. Which is good because I have my first midwife app today :happydance: I can't even remember what happens!


----------



## jenniferannex

Lego house - doctor or midwife? Hope everything's ok! Xx


----------



## confuzion

LegoHouse said:


> Ugh who would you call if you started getting really sharp pains?

If you're sure they're uterus related and not intestinal cramps (because I've been getting those a lot and they are the worst--sometimes hard to tell the difference), then I would call or even head to an emergency room to get checked out. Odds are that it's nothing but there's nothing wrong with being overly cautious :thumbup:. Hope you feel better.


----------



## Sizzles

LegoHouse said:


> Ugh who would you call if you started getting really sharp pains?

When my pain started last week I went on NHS direct first and answered the Qs, then rang 111 who referred me for an urgent GP appointment. Ended up in hospital any way, so you could just cut to the chase and take yourself to A&E or EPU. Hope you're ok.

Re the new layout - the jury's still out for me! I'm not a big fan of change though, but I'm sure I'll get used to it!


----------



## LegoHouse

I don't know, I keep putting it down to growing pains but I was so upset last night I nearly went to A&E. It has eased off now but I feel like I need to speak to someone to reassure me. I have no bleeding or spotting which is strange because I've had at least spotting every other pregnancy, so I think baby is ok.... Just worried it might not be in the right place.... But by 6 weeks I'd be in a lot more pain if it was ectopic right? Oh I don't know I'm rambling x


----------



## Sizzles

I don't want to alarm you Lego, as I think I think it's probably all normal pregnancy related stuff. However, when my pains started last week, I did a quick search for ectopic pregnancy in my pregnancy book and online and I read that it will often present itself at around '2 weeks after a missed period' therefore, by my reckoning at around the 6 week mark. However, it is usually (or maybe always??) one-sided pain (which mine was) and often accompanied by spotting/bleeding (which mine wasn't).

I think if you haven't already, you should probably give a healthcare professional a call just to set your mind at rest.


----------



## TillyMoo

Hi ladies!

Radiance - just a thought but was your scan an internal one? I had a little bit of blood after a scan in one of my previous pregnancies & found out it was just due to the internal 'probe' thingymabob. Nothing at all to worry about. :0) xx

1eighty - chocolate eh? Tough one. You're just gona have to eat the damn stuff & get it over with ;0) No cravings here yet but memories of myself swigging vinegar directly from the bottle during pregnancy #1 are coming flooding back..


----------



## TillyMoo

Ooops,missed a page.

Lego, as Someone (confuzion I think?) said, I've been having a lot of intestinal discomfort so it could be that. Defi get it checked out if you're worried though! Hope you feel better soon cx


----------



## LegoHouse

Thank you girls, my thanks button isn't working properly, it just disappears when I click it on some peoples posts, so if it looks like I'm only thanking some people and not others then it isn't me lol! I feel OK this morning, I guess it could be intestinal discomfort. I will keep an eye and just go with my gut instinct I think xxxx


----------



## CaliDreaming

LegoHouse, I hope the pains are nothing. It's amazing how many strange sensations come about when preggo. 

jenniferamex, so glad you're feeling better. Seems like symptoms always have a way of going away right before a doctor or midwife appointment. Always makes me feel like I'm going crazy!

TillyMoo--Vinegar?!?!?! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Radiance, how frightening. I'm sure it's nothing. Maybe from a scan or bd with hubby??

Rozzer, hope your scan goes well on Thursday!!

Welcome Lovelyredrose!!! I guess you'll be the last of the crew to be delivering!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Ugh, I think I had my first vivid dream last night. I dreamt me and dh were going to a wedding. But in the meantime, I decided I wanted to get married to my cousin (who I haven't seen or even thought of in years!). I didn't divorce dh though, but somehow me and my cousin got married by filling out some forms in the mail. 

So we went to the wedding, and the whole time I was trying to sneak off to be with my cousin without dh knowing. Cousin was trying to kiss me the whole time.

I woke up feeling really freaked out! I had some other weird dreams that night I don't even remember.


----------



## Boothh

Hope you're okay Lego, you should definitely get checked out if you're worried! 

Hope everyone else is okay! 
Iv been shopping for halloween party bits today and now were having a lazy afternoon til it's time to get Jesse!


----------



## LegoHouse

It's gymnastics day at our house, I always get really anxious because I literally have to get Caitlyn from school, drop Michael at work, come home and get Caitlyn ready for gymnastics and be at gymnastics within half an hour lol :/ All with a 15 month old that hates being in the car :dohh: Then I have to keep a 15 month old occupied and still at gymnastics for an hour.... Siiiiggggghhh!!


----------



## jenniferannex

Lego house, hope the pain eases off soon and hope your ok!

:haha: Cali, pregnancy dreams are crazy!!

I've just got back from my first midwife app, all went well and I'm low risk according to her. I've booked my 12 week scan for the 19th of November :D so excited! Want time to hurry up!!


----------



## LegoHouse

I got my scan date today, December 2nd. Feels like ages away lol!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

I am sorry legohouse to hear you have some concernes :hugs: I hope everything gets better :thumbup:

I don't have any scan dates yet . Not even doc app yet except the paperwork on nov.4th which seems so far away .

If we don't get any scans from our doctor we are thinking of paying for one just before Christmas to find out the gender but we don't want to know till Christmas Day when we would open a box with either pink or blue baby shoes :baby: but I think I already told you about that several times :haha: I am just so excited :happydance:

Anybody else feeling crazy nausea but without puking ? For me is so bad I would rather get it out of me but it never happens . Every day it feels like it's right in my throat but don't move . Waiting every second to run to the bathroom but never do .Don't know what's better ...:shrug:
I am also crazy tired :sleep:
Oh and acne got me really bad , it's so bad even my OH pointed it out :haha:
Boobs still hurts and it looks like they are still growing slowly but surely :dohh:
I am only 6 weeks but it seems like ages :wacko:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

jenniferannex said:


> Lego house, hope the pain eases off soon and hope your ok!
> 
> :haha: Cali, pregnancy dreams are crazy!!
> 
> I've just got back from my first midwife app, all went well and I'm low risk according to her. I've booked my 12 week scan for the 19th of November :D so excited! Want time to hurry up!!

That's awesome , may be you gonna be lucky and find out the gender , if you planning to . Because the thread is so long now I can barely remember who wrote what :haha: . Who is team yellow and who's not :shrug:


----------



## 1eighty

ProudMomma2Be said:


> Anybody else feeling crazy nausea but without puking ? For me is so bad I would rather get it out of me but it never happens . Every day it feels like it's right in my throat but don't move . Waiting every second to run to the bathroom but never do .Don't know what's better ...:shrug:

better is throwing up. i threw up once the other day and thought "oh thank frack for that, i can start feeling better now!" but no joy since, just significantly reduced intake thanks to the 24hr nausea. so i'm getting some stemetil from the docs today, it's what i had with taylor and worked a treat back then!

hope you feel better soon, one way or the other!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Radiance said:


> Pregnancy has been perfect (we saw baby and heartbeat already) then today I've had very faint pink blood when wiping (using the restroom) on and off. :cry: No pain, cramps or any "red flags" but of course I'm worried!!

It could be normal but I would just go check it out to be sure :thumbup:
Not to get you worried but you never know :hugs:
And at lest you would know everything is all right for sure :flower:


----------



## justagirl2

so sorry to hear about the unclear news. the first tri is such a rollercoaster and scary time. that being said, i'm trying to stay positive. i had 4 FRER's so decided to just use them all to reassure myself i was progressing. i'll post the picture because it makes a beautiful bfp rainbow! the first is 11 dpo and the last is today at 15 dpo. 

still having a lot of the cramping worse at night but thanks to you ladies, i keep telling myself it is normal. i'm almost 5 weeks. time to make an appt for a doctor and a scan! i'm having a hard time choosing the right doctor! 

i love the idea about finding out gender at christmastime but it will be too early for me. maybe valentine's day?
 



Attached Files:







progress.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mangoes

Hey ladies, I'm still around even though I fell off the face of planet. I've been so busy with work and life I haven't had much time. I have my first midwife appt tomorrow and my morning sickness has come around. It's mostly an upset/queasy stomach and I can't get my prenatals down - I puked one up TMI but awful.

I'm starting to have cravings for things I am not necessarily supposed to eat (chili cheese dogs and fried chicken bologna!) and I just want to lay down all of the time. I couldn't even get through work last week. While I'm usually on my feet (I'm an ESL teacher) last week I had to sit down.


----------



## 1eighty

Mangoes said:


> Hey ladies, I'm still around even though I fell off the face of planet. I've been so busy with work and life I haven't had much time. I have my first midwife appt tomorrow and my morning sickness has come around. It's mostly an upset/queasy stomach and I can't get my prenatals down - I puked one up TMI but awful.
> 
> I'm starting to have cravings for things I am not necessarily supposed to eat (chili cheese dogs and fried chicken bologna!) and I just want to lay down all of the time. I couldn't even get through work last week. While I'm usually on my feet (I'm an ESL teacher) last week I had to sit down.


take your pills at night! less chance of puking them, i find.

GL!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Just took a nap with my DS and had the most life dream ever or you know what I am trying to say . I had a dream that I started to bleed . Bright red blood . It was so real that when I woke up I ran to the bathroom and checked . Hate those dreams :cry:


----------



## JAJuly2013

Hi ladies - I would like your opinions.
what do you think of the name Ava Maree?


----------



## justagirl2

JAJuly2013 said:


> Hi ladies - I would like your opinions.
> what do you think of the name Ava Maree?

love it!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Proudmamma, oh my, what a crappy pregnancy dream. 

In other news, I hope I can get through the first tri without getting fired. I am soooo loopy and distracted I can't get anything done.


----------



## Boothh

I always get vivid dreams in pregnancy! They are horrible sometimes!
Yawn! Tired tonight, put our halloween decorations up, and going to get a takeaway I think :)


----------



## LegoHouse

My OH actually thinks I'm the laziest person on the planet. This pregnancy is killing me and it seems, killing our relationship. Ugh. I'm so upset :( I really just can't cope. I'm trying so hard and it isn't good enough :(


----------



## OpheliaVY

Is anyone else planning on finding out the gender but keeping it a secret? I haven't decided yet. It's just a thought. Everyone seems to be in our business and it's really annoying me. We've already told and that was a HUGE mistake. It just makes the, "you have to do this, you have to do that" process 10 x's longer. I've been a negative Nancy the past few days. I blame the hormones. It wouldn't hurt my feelings if I didn't see anyone I know until LO is here and 4 years old. lol


----------



## JAJuly2013

LegoHouse said:


> My OH actually thinks I'm the laziest person on the planet. This pregnancy is killing me and it seems, killing our relationship. Ugh. I'm so upset :( I really just can't cope. I'm trying so hard and it isn't good enough :(

Maybe try consuming more food with B vitamins? I think those help with energy - such as peaches. That's what I'm eating today. I know how you feel, my husband seems a little annoyed at how tired I have been too. He said this morning, Im sorry you are so tired, how do we fix this? I said...I'm growing our baby, silly! Of course I'm tired! More naps I say! LOL


----------



## LegoHouse

JAJuly2013 said:


> LegoHouse said:
> 
> 
> My OH actually thinks I'm the laziest person on the planet. This pregnancy is killing me and it seems, killing our relationship. Ugh. I'm so upset :( I really just can't cope. I'm trying so hard and it isn't good enough :(
> 
> Maybe try consuming more food with B vitamins? I think those help with energy - such as peaches. That's what I'm eating today. I know how you feel, my husband seems a little annoyed at how tired I have been too. He said this morning, Im sorry you are so tired, how do we fix this? I said...I'm growing our baby, silly! Of course I'm tired! More naps I say! LOLClick to expand...

Naps just make me feel worse. When I wake up from a nap I can't stop shaking and being sick. I've never felt this bad when I've been pregnant before :(


----------



## TillyMoo

Dunno lego, maybe it's a #3 thing... I could've written that post of yours. Take it one day at a time, otherwise it all gets a bit overwhelming xxx


----------



## CaliDreaming

LegoHouse, Wow so you have two kids, are pregnant with a third and your OH thinks you're lazy??? I need to come up there and hit him over the head with a frying pan.

OpheliaVY, I am finding out the gender as soon as I possibly can. I 
had thought about keeping it a secret because yes, everyone is in your business the second you announce you're pregnant. I will probably have difficulty keeping it a secret, but I definitely know I will keep the name a secret this time. I have never gotten so much unsolicited advice in my life!!


----------



## LegoHouse

I've calmed down a bit now, I hope he returns from work with his tail between his legs! I'm not doing a thing this eve. He can shove off lol x


----------



## TillyMoo

Cali - that made me laugh. Takes me back to when I was preg with #1. I was so ditzy in work! It'll be fun though when you tell your colleagues your news :0)


----------



## TillyMoo

Ophelia - yep, everyone wants a bit of you when you're pregnant!

I would totally keep the gender to yourselves & make sure oh commits to keeping it a secret!


----------



## 1eighty

LegoHouse said:


> My OH actually thinks I'm the laziest person on the planet. This pregnancy is killing me and it seems, killing our relationship. Ugh. I'm so upset :( I really just can't cope. I'm trying so hard and it isn't good enough :(

dafuq? you're growing one person whilst looking after THREE others! (yes, i count him too, men are bleeding helpless in some areas, sadly).

how bloody dare he!


----------



## luminescent

justagirl- your post with the tests (congrats, btw! look great!) reminded me that my nurse during my appointment asked me how many tests I took, she said the record she's been told was 12! I thought a lot of the ladies I've seen on here could probably beat that haha.

last night OH and I dtd, and I went to the bathroom afterwards and wiped some pinkish brown blood! nothing after that, and nothing today. I haven't had any spotting so far even after dtd until now, so maybe we should calm down with that a little bit until my scan. oops! no cramping though, so maybe I just irritated things a bit.


----------



## OpheliaVY

luminescent said:


> justagirl- your post with the tests (congrats, btw! look great!) reminded me that my nurse during my appointment asked me how many tests I took, she said the record she's been told was 12! I thought a lot of the ladies I've seen on here could probably beat that haha.
> 
> last night OH and I dtd, and I went to the bathroom afterwards and wiped some pinkish brown blood! nothing after that, and nothing today. I haven't had any spotting so far even after dtd until now, so maybe we should calm down with that a little bit until my scan. oops! no cramping though, so maybe I just irritated things a bit.

The same thing happened to me after sex. Just brown spotting though. I've read that it's normal due to all the extra blood flowing to the cervix and the larger blood vessels down there. I'm with you though. I'm giving it up until the Dr. gives me the clear at my scan next week. I haven't really been in the mood anyway. I have the most understanding hubby ever. He's being so sweet about everything.


----------



## jenniferannex

Hi girls!

Legohouse - men just don't understand! You're definitely not lazy especially with 2 kids already! Hope you start to feel better soon! 

Ophelia - I also want to find out gender as soon as I can :D

Right girls I need advice, today I had midwife and here in UK you have to a chlamydia test, which is where you have to put a swab up your bits, give it a wiggle and pop it in its sterilise thing! So today I did that and it was uncomfy but thought nothing of it! Literally just now when I went for a wee, I wiped and there was pink on my tissue, I wiped again and nothing. Do you think it's from doing the swab? I'm worried when I go to the toilet it will be there again :nope:


----------



## Boothh

Iv never had to do that, it was a urine test when i did it, and you can say no if you know you don't have it! 
I'm sure it will just be from that though so don't worry, if there's any more then go get checked out xx


----------



## jenniferannex

That's what got me boothh, with lily it was just peeing in a cup! So I was so annoyed when I had to faf about! Why they have to change things to make them harder I don't know. But thank you for your reply :) hoping next time I go there will be nothing there xx


----------



## minni2906

OpheliaVY said:


> luminescent said:
> 
> 
> justagirl- your post with the tests (congrats, btw! look great!) reminded me that my nurse during my appointment asked me how many tests I took, she said the record she's been told was 12! I thought a lot of the ladies I've seen on here could probably beat that haha.
> 
> last night OH and I dtd, and I went to the bathroom afterwards and wiped some pinkish brown blood! nothing after that, and nothing today. I haven't had any spotting so far even after dtd until now, so maybe we should calm down with that a little bit until my scan. oops! no cramping though, so maybe I just irritated things a bit.
> 
> The same thing happened to me after sex. Just brown spotting though. I've read that it's normal due to all the extra blood flowing to the cervix and the larger blood vessels down there. I'm with you though. I'm giving it up until the Dr. gives me the clear at my scan next week. I haven't really been in the mood anyway. I have the most understanding hubby ever. He's being so sweet about everything.Click to expand...

I've heard the same thing. Though since this pregnancy is directly following a mmc, I am not dtd until past twelve weeks. 

As for finding out the sex, DF and I plan to but we're not announcing it to anyone else until after a baby shower. I don't want to be bombarded by pink or blue! 

Time seems to be dragging by very very slowly. Still over a week until my first appointment!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

jenniferannex said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Legohouse - men just don't understand! You're definitely not lazy especially with 2 kids already! Hope you start to feel better soon!
> 
> Ophelia - I also want to find out gender as soon as I can :D
> 
> Right girls I need advice, today I had midwife and here in UK you have to a chlamydia test, which is where you have to put a swab up your bits, give it a wiggle and pop it in its sterilise thing! So today I did that and it was uncomfy but thought nothing of it! Literally just now when I went for a wee, I wiped and there was pink on my tissue, I wiped again and nothing. Do you think it's from doing the swab? I'm worried when I go to the toilet it will be there again :nope:

It probably from the test because I remember when I had to have it done with my first baby my doctor told me I may have little spotting after that :thumbup:
I just don't understand why they didn't say anything since any little thing makes pregnant women so worried :shrug:


----------



## jenniferannex

Yeh I think now that she should of done, I've just been again and nothing there so FX that was it! Thank you for your reply :) x


----------



## rainbowsun

I was relatively calm, but my next scan is Thursday morning, and tonight, like the idiot that I am, I googled some videos of heartbeats at 7 weeks. Now I'm freaking out and scared that the doctor won't be able to find one at my scan. 

This worrying is driving me insane. I have to find a way to stop!!!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

rainbowsun said:


> I was relatively calm, but my next scan is Thursday morning, and tonight, like the idiot that I am, I googled some videos of heartbeats at 7 weeks. Now I'm freaking out and scared that the doctor won't be able to find one at my scan.
> 
> This worrying is driving me insane. I have to find a way to stop!!!

Everything is going to be fine :hugs:
Think positive , stress is not good for the baby :baby:
Just one more day and you gonna see your precious baby :kiss::baby:


----------



## Radiance

I delivered Baby Hope at 8:55pm tonight. Elijah now has a playmate with him. I got to see baby Hope, it's amazing how perfect they look so early on. I got to see Hope's head, eyes, little arms and legs and the very little cord.... :cry: :sadangel:


----------



## jenniferannex

Oh radiance I'm so so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Im so sorry Radiance :hugs:


----------



## Rozzer

Radiance - I'm so sorry to hear that too, lots of hugs and love xx


----------



## Boothh

So sorry radiance :cry: xxx


----------



## Haylee.

Oh Radiance, I'm so sorry :hugs: :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## 1eighty

Radiance said:


> I delivered Baby Hope at 8:55pm tonight. Elijah now has a playmate with him. I got to see baby Hope, it's amazing how perfect they look so early on. I got to see Hope's head, eyes, little arms and legs and the very little cord.... :cry: :sadangel:

oh darling, i'm so sorry :cry:


----------



## Haylee.

Hi ladies

I had my doctors appointment today. It all went well. My doctor wants to check my thyroid and iron levels because I've been really tired. I had my blood test today and I have a dating ultrasound tomorrow afternoon because of my irregular cycles. 

I don't see the midwife until 16-20 weeks but I see my doctor every 4 weeks until then. I'm really nervous about tomorrow as this pregnancy feels so different from the last. 

8 weeks today! Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Boothh

Haylee. said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I had my doctors appointment today. It all went well. My doctor wants to check my thyroid and iron levels because I've been really tired. I had my blood test today and I have a dating ultrasound tomorrow afternoon because of my irregular cycles.
> 
> I don't see the midwife until 16-20 weeks but I see my doctor every 4 weeks until then. I'm really nervous about tomorrow as this pregnancy feels so different from the last.
> 
> 8 weeks today! Hope everyone is well xx

Hope everything goes well xx


----------



## LegoHouse

I don't even want to be awake today lol


----------



## LegoHouse

Ah Radiance that's awful :( so sorry x


----------



## jenniferannex

Hope everything goes ok Haylee!

Legs house you still not feeling so good?


----------



## Boothh

LegoHouse said:


> I don't even want to be awake today lol

Waiting impatiently for the Asda shop to get delivered so I can feed teddy and put him down for nap! Can't decide whether to sleep or watch vampire diaries.. Jesses parents evening tonight too!


----------



## Sizzles

((Radiance))


----------



## rainbowsun

Radiance, I'm so so sorry...


----------



## trinity_enigm

I'm so sorry radiance xx


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

I am so sorry radiance ...xxx


----------



## CaliDreaming

Radiance, I am so so sorry. :hugs::hugs::hugs: I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Hi Ladies, 

is anyone dealing with frequent urination, I seem to be going every 10 minutes and it doesn't help that our bathroom is far far away from my office!!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Ibelieveitwil said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> is anyone dealing with frequent urination, I seem to be going every 10 minutes and it doesn't help that our bathroom is far far away from my office!!

Man that sucks. I guess having twins makes that symptom more pronounced. I haven't had to deal with that too much this pregnancy or last pregnancy.

I'm having shortness of breath already though, and it was one of my most annoying symptoms. I carried dd really high so it felt like it was so hard to breathe.


----------



## jenniferannex

I've not had that much trouble with going to the bathroom lately, but like Cali I've been experiencing breathlessness, and this sounds strange and it might have nothing to do with being pregnant but I'm really struggling to yawn :haha:


----------



## Sizzles

Cue a quick yawn check:... I'm fine on that score! :thumbup:

I have also been feeling like I get out of breath quite easily too! Nothing major; just very aware of my breathing, which I thought was crazy given that I'm only 7 weeks! Glad to hear it's not just me.

My excessive weeing seems to be erratic. A lot of the time I'm going like at least every hour, then other times I seem ok. Night times seem to vary between no get-ups and 2 get-ups (mostly I get up once though).


----------



## Boothh

I get the shortness of breath thing, I did with teddy too, just done the school run with him in the ring sling and I'm literally drenched in sweat now, it was like a full on work out! Makes me feel really unfit even though a couple of weeks ago that wouldn't have had me out of breath at all!
My symptoms seemed to have really kicked up the last few days, constipation, peeing all the time, mad sense of smell, food aversions, nausea, super sore boobies, mood swings. EVERYTHING!!


----------



## JAJuly2013

I am so sorry for your loss Radiance! :hugs::cry: You will be in my prayers.


----------



## JAJuly2013

Ibelieveitwil said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> is anyone dealing with frequent urination, I seem to be going every 10 minutes and it doesn't help that our bathroom is far far away from my office!!

YES! Oh my gosh! It's a little ridiculous and a little frusterating if you ask me!


----------



## confuzion

Radiance - I'm very sorry for your loss. Hope to see you back on the pregnancy boards when you feel ready.


----------



## confuzion

Frequent urination seems sporadic for me. It comes and goes. But I've definitely experienced it. My husband and I were watching an episode of modern family (commercial free so it was only about 21 minutes or so), and I got up at least 6 times to go tinkle.

Shortness of breath has definitely caught me too. Makes me feel like an old lady who can't do anything without getting tired!


----------



## LegoHouse

I feel so bad :( I actually wouldn't be surprised if there's 10 babies in there lol! I feel a million billion times worse than I did even with my daughter, and her pregnancy was really hard. I remember saying I'm never having more children almost every day whilst pregnant with her, and if Oliver's pregnancy had been the same I don't think I'd have done this again. He lured me into a false sense of security with his completely symptomless pregnancy!!! x


----------



## jenniferannex

I'm hating the shortness of breath! :( I never had anything like this in my first pregnancy I was so lucky! It's come for me this time though!!

Lily isn't well, bad cough and complaining she feels poorly :( all today I've felt achy and exhausted and beginning to think I'm getting what she has. Going to have an early night when she's in bed I feel like I've ran a marathon!

How are we all?


----------



## lovelyredrose

It has been couple of days since we found out we are expecting. Quite a surprise for us as this is our second cycle. I was expecting that I would be pregnant the first cycle itself and when it didn't happen I thought maybe it's not going to be so easy as I had hoped. But surprised that we are now pregnant in our second cycle! This is our second child and I am constantly looking at the preg test result to believe that we are going to have a new baby in the family... :happydance:

Is there anyone else doing this?


----------



## trinity_enigm

Urgh my nausea is getting terrible. Still not actually been sick though which I guess I should be grateful for but I just hate always feeling rubbish! Finding it really hard to find things I actually want to eat. 

Had my first appointment with my midwife yesterday. Not sure what I think of her- she didn't seem particularly knowledgeable and she confused me quite a lot. But I have my scan date- 6th December! Seem ages away!!


----------



## Boothh

How did she confuse you trinity? Hopefully we can help you out x

Argh boobs are killing! And I look really pregnant from the side already wtf! Actually had to put maternity jeans on today because I'm uncomfortable!


----------



## CaliDreaming

lovelyredrose said:


> It has been couple of days since we found out we are expecting. Quite a surprise for us as this is our second cycle. I was expecting that I would be pregnant the first cycle itself and when it didn't happen I thought maybe it's not going to be so easy as I had hoped. But surprised that we are now pregnant in our second cycle! This is our second child and I am constantly looking at the preg test result to believe that we are going to have a new baby in the family... :happydance:
> 
> Is there anyone else doing this?

Yeah, it's hard for me to believe too. We had been trying for #2 for almost 2 years and I had been through lots of testing and fertility drugs. Then we realized by process of elimination that dh's swimmers were not quite up to snuff so he started taking vitamins, which we had thought would take a few months to work. I was so shocked when we got a bfp one month after he started the vitamins. I took a pregnancy test just about every other day to make sure the tests were still dark. I still can't quite believe it even though we've had two early scans now. I think once I start to show and we find out the gender it will become real for me. 



trinity_enigm said:


> Urgh my nausea is getting terrible. Still not actually been sick though which I guess I should be grateful for but I just hate always feeling rubbish! Finding it really hard to find things I actually want to eat.
> 
> Had my first appointment with my midwife yesterday. Not sure what I think of her- she didn't seem particularly knowledgeable and she confused me quite a lot. But I have my scan date- 6th December! Seem ages away!!

Hope the nausea eases for you. My nausea comes and goes, but it does seem to always be present at meal time. It's like nothing is appealing and there is usually only one meal choice that I can stomach. December 6 does sound like ages, but we will help you pass away the time!



Boothh said:


> How did she confuse you trinity? Hopefully we can help you out x
> 
> Argh boobs are killing! And I look really pregnant from the side already wtf! Actually had to put maternity jeans on today because I'm uncomfortable!

Yeah, I was surprised by how my belly was looking too. I am going to have to retire all of my belted dresses and all stretchy tops because my tummy really pokes out--although in my case I think a lot of people may think I ate one hamburger too many. I am almost ready for maternity pants because they fit in the hips but the waist is uncomfortable.


----------



## lovelyredrose

Boothh said:


> How did she confuse you trinity? Hopefully we can help you out x
> 
> Argh boobs are killing! And I look really pregnant from the side already wtf! Actually had to put maternity jeans on today because I'm uncomfortable!

:) My husband says he can see my bump too but I don't think so. My bump (hehe) has been there right after the delivery of our first child...


----------



## lovelyredrose

CaliDreaming said:


> Yeah, I was surprised by how my belly was looking too. I am going to have to retire all of my belted dresses and all stretchy tops because my tummy really pokes out--although in my case I think a lot of people may think I ate one hamburger too many. I am almost ready for maternity pants because they fit in the hips but the waist is uncomfortable.

Just 2 days before I found out we were expecting, I went shopping and bought cute pants. But now it looks like I have to wear them this week or keep it in the closet for the next year. I think I'm eating too much. I have to balance it with exercise.


----------



## 1eighty

lovelyredrose said:


> CaliDreaming said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was surprised by how my belly was looking too. I am going to have to retire all of my belted dresses and all stretchy tops because my tummy really pokes out--although in my case I think a lot of people may think I ate one hamburger too many. I am almost ready for maternity pants because they fit in the hips but the waist is uncomfortable.
> 
> Just 2 days before I found out we were expecting, I went shopping and bought cute pants. But now it looks like I have to wear them this week or keep it in the closet for the next year. I think I'm eating too much. I have to balance it with exercise.Click to expand...

i won an auction on ebay for some super cute size 12 denim shorts... 2 days before the BFP. i think i wore them 3 times before they became uncomfortable!


----------



## Boothh

I'm gonna take a picture tomorrow lol, it's not too bad when I wake up but by evening I look about 6 months lol'


----------



## JerseyRose

Oh radiance I'm so so sorry ((hugs))

AFM, still feeling a bit nauseous but not as bad as I was.

I find eating a lemonade ice block helps a little.

Some nights I'm so tired, nauseous and hungry but unable to eat that I just cry to DH. Really makes me rethink a second and third baby lol


----------



## trinity_enigm

Boothh said:


> How did she confuse you trinity? Hopefully we can help you out x
> 
> Argh boobs are killing! And I look really pregnant from the side already wtf! Actually had to put maternity jeans on today because I'm uncomfortable!

Just little things like she told me to go to the hospital to get my blood taken whenever I got a chance but in one of the leaflets I got it says to get them done between 8-10 weeks so I'm assuming if I go now it'll be too early but I'll have to take time off work to get them done in the 8-10 weeks time frame. Just little things like that which don't quite add up. I just think she's so used to the information that she forgets I don't know everything without a little extra explanation. My friend said she was a bit ditzy when she had her too.

On the plus side as my trousers were getting a bit tight I found a bundle of maternity clothes on ebay and got about 15 items for £40 which I thought was a bit of a bargain! :happydance:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

It seems like most of us having some nasty symptoms . I am not use to it . Didn't have any with DS except tiredness and I think it was because I was working all day .
This time having a lot of symptoms , except my boobs stopped to hurt . But nausea big time, tired like crazy , some smells makes my stomach upsat big time and I am quite bloated .
OH is making fun of me that I am fat already ( he is just teasing me ) , than he is always laughing so hard when I start to explain to him that I did not gain any and I don't think I eat much etc . He always says it is so easy to teas me :D
DS is behaving very well lately which makes me hopeful that it is not going to be THAT hard with two kids kinda close to each other with no help what so ever ....


Little TMI : having on and off kinda snotty discharge . One day is there and t.han few days it doesn't . It's never on my underwear , only when I wipe . It doesn't have any odor and not really any itching or anything . The color wary from white to light yellow / greenish ( I would not say really green but sometImes it has questionable color ) 
Does any of you have it ? Sometimes I read it's mucus plug which I don't thinks so because I remember how mine looked like . 
Some women says it's normal and some says it's an infection but if it would be and infection it would be there all the time righ ? 
Won't see my doctor until 12 weeks ...


----------



## hoping:)

Radiance:hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss. 


I will try to catch up in a bit. x


----------



## Haylee.

Morning girls,

I have my scan in 4 hours. I can't get excited :( I'm just so worried something won't be right. I just want it over with so I know what's going on. I feel horrible saying that! My lack of symptoms is freaking me out and I even took another hpt this morning to try put my mind at ease :wacko: the hook effect has started so if anything it just made me worse!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Haylee. said:


> Morning girls,
> 
> I have my scan in 4 hours. I can't get excited :( I'm just so worried something won't be right. I just want it over with so I know what's going on. I feel horrible saying that! My lack of symptoms is freaking me out and I even took another hpt this morning to try put my mind at ease :wacko: the hook effect has started so if anything it just made me worse!

Good luck with your scan ! Sometimes is good not to get excited , just don't stress or anything :winkwink:
Just try not to think about it . I know it's hard but your scan is almost here so you gonna know soon 
Hopefully everything goes well . Let us know :hugs:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Also girls I wanted to ask you about stretch marks creams ? 
My last pregnancy I used palmers cocoa butter and the last moth of my pregnancy I got stretch marks all over my body 
I am now using it again because I don't know what else to use . But I am afraid I am going to get those stretch marks even bigger and even more of them :( .
And I didn't gain that much ...


----------



## rainbowsun

Less than 12 hours to my scan. I really, really hope everything is fine. 

Haylee, I really hope yours turns out excellent, as well.


----------



## minni2906

Ugh. Still a week until my appointment. Kinda jealous of you ladies having scans. I just want to know everything is ok. I'm so scared after my mmc last time. Is it Oct 30th yet?


----------



## kerri28

Due June 16th and already on bed rest. I want to enjoy this pregnancy and cherish every second just not from the bed and couch.


----------



## rainbowsun

:hugs::hugs::hugs:



kerri28 said:


> Due June 16th and already on bed rest. I want to enjoy this pregnancy and cherish every second just not from the bed and couch.


----------



## confuzion

Good luck haylee!!! Let us know how it goes!

My husband is making us pancakes, and for once, something sounds appetizing :haha:

I hope the feeling doesn't change as soon as I take a bite out of it.


----------



## confuzion

kerri28 said:


> Due June 16th and already on bed rest. I want to enjoy this pregnancy and cherish every second just not from the bed and couch.

Hi Kerri :) Sorry you're sent off to bed rest but you can always chat with us to pass the time! Welcome, and congrats on your pregnancy.

rainbowsun - good luck on your scan as well!


----------



## Rozzer

Hi ladies,

My scan went really well, whew! 
I'm measuring at 6wks,5days so have a new due date of 14 June 2014. We got to see and hear the heartbeat and I feel so happy and relieved! 

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Wow Rozzer! that is so great! its so lovely you got to hear the heartbeat!!!

I went to the doctor yesterday and it turns out I have a bladder infection hence the peeing a lot! So I am on antibiotics which wont hurt the babies, but it doesn't help that I have to pee 24/7...

Other than that no symptoms today!

:hugs:


----------



## SaraEmily

12 more hours til my scan! :happydance:

Unfortunately my OH can't be there because my OB's office won't allow anyone under 12 past the front door and we have no one to babysit. So basically my OH has to miss every single appointment and ultrasound. 

Is it just me or is this a ridiculous rule?


----------



## Boothh

I had my bloods at 5 weeks so don't worry I'd just go get it done, the first ones are things like HIV, iron count and sickle cell I think so it doesn't really matter how pregnant you are! Just get them out of the way x

Congrats on the good scan and hope everybody else's goes well! Mine is on Monday!


----------



## Haylee.

I've just got home from my scan and I'm happy to say it all went well!! I was a nervous wreck this morning. I feel so much better now :happydance: I'm measuring exactly as my lmp so 8 weeks 1 day today with an edd of 4 June 2014 :cloud9: I have a cyst on my left ovary that may need to be kept an eye on, I'm assuming I'll find out more when I have my follow up appointment with my gp. 

Proud momma - re stretch mark creams, I used palmers last time and will be using it this time. I tried bio oil but found it really oily. I still have some and do use it occasionally but I just didn't like being oily. :)

Kerri - sorry to hear you're on bed rest already :( 

Confuzion - I _really_ want some pancakes now :haha: cake is my craving at the moment so pancakes sound amazing!! I hope you enjoyed them :)

Rozzer - glad to hear your scan went well! Yay for hearing the heartbeat <3

Ibelieve - hope your antibiotics kick in and you feel better soon! :)

I'm off to cook dinner. We're having enchiladas and ds is at my mum's place for the night. I'm very excited to go to sleep whenever I want and not be woken! Yay.


----------



## Boothh

SaraEmily said:


> 12 more hours til my scan! :happydance:
> 
> Unfortunately my OH can't be there because my OB's office won't allow anyone under 12 past the front door and we have no one to babysit. So basically my OH has to miss every single appointment and ultrasound.
> 
> Is it just me or is this a ridiculous rule?

That does seem silly, I can understand it though but surely it's upto you if you want your child with you


----------



## Boothh

Yaaay haylee! That's great xx
We're having enchiladas tonight too but it's only 8.15am here! Lol


----------



## SaraEmily

Boothh said:


> SaraEmily said:
> 
> 
> 12 more hours til my scan! :happydance:
> 
> Unfortunately my OH can't be there because my OB's office won't allow anyone under 12 past the front door and we have no one to babysit. So basically my OH has to miss every single appointment and ultrasound.
> 
> Is it just me or is this a ridiculous rule?
> 
> That does seem silly, I can understand it though but surely it's upto you if you want your child with youClick to expand...

Yeah I do understand the reasoning to an extent, but my LO is barely a year old so she's still small enough to sit in OH's lap and not get into everything.


----------



## Hazybaby84

Morning everyone, I hope everyone is well. I will have a proper catch up later but I just wanted to check in and ask for some positive thoughts as I'm having my reassurance re-scan in 1.5hrs and I'm hoping that we actually get to see baby this time.


----------



## Rozzer

Hazybaby84 said:


> Morning everyone, I hope everyone is well. I will have a proper catch up later but I just wanted to check in and ask for some positive thoughts as I'm having my reassurance re-scan in 1.5hrs and I'm hoping that we actually get to see baby this time.

Good luck! Definitely thinking positive thoughts and looking forward to positive news xx


----------



## Boothh

Good luck hazy xx


----------



## joeyjo

Hi all, just dropping in to say thanks for all the lovely messages after my disappointing scan. I'm feeling a little more optimistic than I was and I have been doing lots of reading online. I am also feeling a bit p***ed off at the doc that did the ultrasound.

I realised that evening that I hadn't emptied my bladder for the vaginal scan and I had gone with a moderately full bladder expecting to have an abdo scan attempted first. I have read online after a lot of searching that a full bladder can distort tranvaginal ultrasound pics and make things harder to see. He also didn't really search or press very hard to look for a yolk sac within the gestational sac - I will add he didn't seem at all bothered it was only a G sac.

He measured the sac as 14mm on the longest axis and everything I read said at 14mm it is the definitive cut off for seeing a yolk sac but the sac was oval and also things I read said the sac size should be calc'd by the average of 3 diameters on 3 axis which would make it a bit smaller.

Also I was 5w5d by LMP but my period was noticed at bedtime 11:30pm, if I'd gone to bed earlier I would probably be classing myself as 5w4d at the scan - again a cut off day for yolk sac appearance according to the literature so I guess if I was out a few days then that is possible.

I still don't think there is anyway I can be the 4weeks he suggested but I am optimistic again for my next scan - I am not paying for another private scan with him though! He recommended a rescan in 2-3weeks (most literature says to do in 7-10days) I have a NHS equiv scan booked for 3 weeks after that one anyway (nov 12th).

I'll probably keep my distance still until then as despite my renewed optimism I am trying not to focus on the pregnancy too much - just in case.

Thanks again, hope everybody continues to do well :hugs:


----------



## Sizzles

Good to hear you sounding more positive Joeyjo - positivity can do wonders! I wish you lots of luck for your next scan and hope that the time until then flies by for you!


----------



## Boothh

joeyjo said:


> Hi all, just dropping in to say thanks for all the lovely messages after my disappointing scan. I'm feeling a little more optimistic than I was and I have been doing lots of reading online. I am also feeling a bit p***ed off at the doc that did the ultrasound.
> 
> I realised that evening that I hadn't emptied my bladder for the vaginal scan and I had gone with a moderately full bladder expecting to have an abdo scan attempted first. I have read online after a lot of searching that a full bladder can distort tranvaginal ultrasound pics and make things harder to see. He also didn't really search or press very hard to look for a yolk sac within the gestational sac - I will add he didn't seem at all bothered it was only a G sac.
> 
> He measured the sac as 14mm on the longest axis and everything I read said at 14mm it is the definitive cut off for seeing a yolk sac but the sac was oval and also things I read said the sac size should be calc'd by the average of 3 diameters on 3 axis which would make it a bit smaller.
> 
> Also I was 5w5d by LMP but my period was noticed at bedtime 11:30pm, if I'd gone to bed earlier I would probably be classing myself as 5w4d at the scan - again a cut off day for yolk sac appearance according to the literature so I guess if I was out a few days then that is possible.
> 
> I still don't think there is anyway I can be the 4weeks he suggested but I am optimistic again for my next scan - I am not paying for another private scan with him though! He recommended a rescan in 2-3weeks (most literature says to do in 7-10days) I have a NHS equiv scan booked for 3 weeks after that one anyway (nov 12th).
> 
> I'll probably keep my distance still until then as despite my renewed optimism I am trying not to focus on the pregnancy too much - just in case.
> 
> Thanks again, hope everybody continues to do well :hugs:

The bladder thing really can make a big difference! They actually have a toilet cubicle in the scan room at my hospital so you can go if they have to do a vaginal scan, xx


----------



## SaraEmily

Boothh said:


> joeyjo said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, just dropping in to say thanks for all the lovely messages after my disappointing scan. I'm feeling a little more optimistic than I was and I have been doing lots of reading online. I am also feeling a bit p***ed off at the doc that did the ultrasound.
> 
> I realised that evening that I hadn't emptied my bladder for the vaginal scan and I had gone with a moderately full bladder expecting to have an abdo scan attempted first. I have read online after a lot of searching that a full bladder can distort tranvaginal ultrasound pics and make things harder to see. He also didn't really search or press very hard to look for a yolk sac within the gestational sac - I will add he didn't seem at all bothered it was only a G sac.
> 
> He measured the sac as 14mm on the longest axis and everything I read said at 14mm it is the definitive cut off for seeing a yolk sac but the sac was oval and also things I read said the sac size should be calc'd by the average of 3 diameters on 3 axis which would make it a bit smaller.
> 
> Also I was 5w5d by LMP but my period was noticed at bedtime 11:30pm, if I'd gone to bed earlier I would probably be classing myself as 5w4d at the scan - again a cut off day for yolk sac appearance according to the literature so I guess if I was out a few days then that is possible.
> 
> I still don't think there is anyway I can be the 4weeks he suggested but I am optimistic again for my next scan - I am not paying for another private scan with him though! He recommended a rescan in 2-3weeks (most literature says to do in 7-10days) I have a NHS equiv scan booked for 3 weeks after that one anyway (nov 12th).
> 
> I'll probably keep my distance still until then as despite my renewed optimism I am trying not to focus on the pregnancy too much - just in case.
> 
> Thanks again, hope everybody continues to do well :hugs:
> 
> The bladder thing really can make a big difference! They actually have a toilet cubicle in the scan room at my hospital so you can go if they have to do a vaginal scan, xxClick to expand...

Really? I have my scan today (transvaginal) and I was told to drink 32 oz of water beforehand because if my bladder is empty they won't be able to see anything. Now I'm wondering if I should drink that much or not. Anyone else know?


----------



## jenniferannex

Saraemily - if it's an abdominal scan you do need to have a full bladder :thumbup: but if it's a vaginal examination you don't. So you keep drinking :D

Ibelieve - hope you are better soon!

Rozzer - great news on your scan!! :D

Haylee - also great news on your scan too!!

Joeyjo - glad to hear your feeling more positive! That's the best way to be :) 

I'm still feeling sick :sick: got work until 8.30pm tonight aswell :( also has anyone been really jumpy? The slightest noise makes me jump? I've never been like this! I sit there afterwards like something traumatic has just happened :haha:


----------



## joeyjo

In the past I have been told to drink and have a full bladder and they have tried trans abdo first then I have pee'd before vaginal scan. It's better to go with a full bladder as you can easily pee if required but filling it takes time!


----------



## LegoHouse

I'm jealous of all these early scans! I want to know what's going on inside me lol


----------



## spartysammy

Hi everyone, I don't know if anyone else has trouble keeping up with the board as much as me. It just moves so fast! Someone on facebook has created a private group (no one can see it except members) for women expecting summer babies. To join search for 

Flying Squirrel Fancier 

and ask to join the group. For me this seems much more manageable! :thumbup: Hope to see you guys there!


----------



## jenniferannex

Me too Lego!!


----------



## jenniferannex

spartysammy said:


> Hi everyone, I don't know if anyone else has trouble keeping up with the board as much as me. It just moves so fast! Someone on facebook has created a private group (no one can see it except members) for women expecting summer babies. To join search for
> 
> Flying Squirrel Fancier
> 
> and ask to join the group. For me this seems much more manageable! :thumbup: Hope to see you guys there!

Oh yeh someone did mention that! I forgot to look, I'll do it now, thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## jenniferannex

I can't find it :nope: all I can find is a group about squirrels


----------



## Sizzles

I'm not on FB so won't be joining; I'll stick with B&B and hope not everyone leaves... :nope:


----------



## jenniferannex

I won't be leaving :D


----------



## Boothh

Neither will i!
We do have a lovely August 2009 Facebook group with about 10-15 of us who frequent and it's great, and we've been talking for nearly 5 years now! x


----------



## 1eighty

the squirrel page has a post with a link to the closed group, i've asked to join but i don't know if people will make the connection :/

i'm happy enough wherever tbh. as long as i catch up twice a day it doesn't become too much.


----------



## minni2906

Does anyone know how accurate the clearblue digi with weeks estimator is? I should be 5+3 today which I thought would bring up at 3+ on the digi. Am I wrong?


----------



## CaliDreaming

Proudmama, that is great that your ds is behaving so well. Unfortunately, my dd is still a handful! I hope she calms down a bit by then since she'll be three. I'm hoping baby #2 has my calm personality or else I'm going to be in for a wild ride!

Hazybaby, rainbowsun, Good luck on your scans! Hopefully this will be what you need to relax a bit!

Minni2906, Not long now until Oct 30. It will be here before you know it!

Confuzion, pancakes mmmm! I love pancakes!

Ibelieveitwil, well I'm glad you got to the bottom of what was causing you to pee so frequently. That must have been really annoying.

SaraEmily, good luck! That is crazy that your OB's office has that rule. I could understand it at a fertility clinic, but it's pretty harsh for an OB's office. My dh only comes to the big appointments anyway. I kind of prefer it that way. 

Haylee, congrats on your great scan! I had a cyst on my ovary too. They said it should go away but didn't tell me what would happen if it didn't. 

joeyjo, so glad you're feeling better about things. It sounds like there were many reasons they didn't see more at your scan. I'm sure everything is just fine.

Saraemily, I've always been told to empty my bladder for vaginal scans. I've only gotten abdominal scans when I was further along so I've never really had to have a full bladder. That was at a perinatologist's office so maybe it's the equipment they use?

Jenniferannex, sorry you're feeling so sick! I don't have the jumpiness.

To the poster who is on bedrest, that really sucks!! Maybe you can spend more time chatting with us!! 

I know I've probably missed some threads. I'm not on facebook that much either so I'll definitely be here if lots of folks migrate over there.


----------



## jenniferannex

I think I prefer here than Facebook as I'd be scared of someone seeing something on fb even though it's private!!

Anyway, off to work now until 8.30pm, awful when I feel sick! :cry: talk to you girls later 

Xxx


----------



## Hazybaby84

Finally back from my scan, my dates are bang on and for the most part I'm happy. 

Here's a scan picture of my beanie baby, I have added a attachment. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Hazybaby84

Whoops wrong way round! The only concern I have is that the heart rate on the sheet said 86 but they didn't say anything to me about what it was and discharged me from the epu. I'm wondering if they have got it wrong but they didn't seem concerned. So I don't if I need to be or not really.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Great news Hazybaby!!! I am going to guess you're having a girl based on the scan.


----------



## Sizzles

Ooh, why do you say that Cali?


----------



## Hazybaby84

I was just thinking the same question Sizzles, lol. I'm thinking we might be team blue at the moment, everything this time is so opposite to my dd but who knows. :)


----------



## Sizzles

I seem to be having a 'not hungry' phase at the moment, which is weird, because following my illness a week ago, a few days back I seemed to get hungry very quickly. I wake up feeling hungry, and have breakfast, but I'm just thinking now that I ought to have some lunch and I don't really feel like it. And last night at dinner time I remember thinking 'Actually I'm not that hungry'. I ate my dinner and enjoyed it and it's not that food makes me feel sick, I just don't feel hungry. Is that weird?


----------



## CaliDreaming

Oh, I was just trying out the Ramzi Theory. I am usually right on those about 50% of the time, lol! 

Sizzles, I have periods where I just don't want to eat either. A lot of times it's nausea but sometimes I just don't feel like it or can't think of anything I want. Probably important to eat anyway even if you don't feel like it.


----------



## Sizzles

Thanks Cali. Yes, I was going to eat any way (in fact I did eat a bag of salt and vinegar crisps an hour or so back, which might be why I'm not hungry!) I'm sure it's just one of those weird pregnancy things!

Next Wednesday cannot come soon enough for me! (my official early scan following IVF - I'll be 8+1 and desperately want to find out everything's ok, especially after the 'other' early scan last week where bubs was measuring small.) Still, once the next couple of days are out of the way I've got a busy few days, so hopefully the time will go quickly.


----------



## confuzion

Congrats Hazybaby!! That's a great scan photo.

Good luck SaraEmily and rainbowsun on your scans today!

Sorry you're not feeling well Jennifer. I think most of us are struggling through this first tri. Before pregnancy, I used to get migraines occasionally. Now it seems to be a daily occurrence. Ahh I'm too chicken to take even tylenol (which never really helped my migraines anyway), so I've been suffering in silence.

I'm jealous of all these early scans too lego. Even though I have one of my own scheduled for next thursday the 31st :haha:

So I'm with you minni. Come on October 30&31.

I've already mentioned before that I don't use facebook. So no fb groups for me. But seems several others are staying on b&b so I won't be alone :)


----------



## LegoHouse

If this sickness would just let up a little bit so I could stop vomiting on the school run that would be awesome. I'd be willing to put money on my baby being a girl already. Or twins. I hope not twins :/ x


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Don't read if you don't like TMI :D

Does any of you have swollen vagina ? I noticed that yesterday after shower but today it's still like that . I also have little bit itching around . Not inside or on my vajajay . I am very sensitive about shaving so I don't know if it's because of that if it has something to do with the swelling . 
I don't have any excessive discharge . I would say I don't have any at all . 
And definitely don't have any odor . Even after sex so I don't think it could be BV .


Also this past week when I stood up ( slowly ) I had very sharp pain on my right side of my lower abdomen . It is so sharp it makes me sit back up because otherwise it keeps hurting . It happened like 3 times . Not every time I stood up . 

I have my firt appointment on nov.4th . But I am thinking of calling , explaining what's going on and will see . But I cannot call sooner than Monday because I still don't have paper from a doctor that I am really pregnant ( have to have it here ) and I won't be able to get it until Monday and they cannot take me ( check me ) without the paper . 

So I just wanted your opinions / experience .., thank you girls


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

LegoHouse said:


> If this sickness would just let up a little bit so I could stop vomiting on the school run that would be awesome. I'd be willing to put money on my baby being a girl already. Or twins. I hope not twins :/ x

I am sorry you are not feeling well :hugs:


----------



## LegoHouse

ProudMomma2Be said:


> LegoHouse said:
> 
> 
> If this sickness would just let up a little bit so I could stop vomiting on the school run that would be awesome. I'd be willing to put money on my baby being a girl already. Or twins. I hope not twins :/ x
> 
> I am sorry you are not feeling well :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you! I feel like all I do is moan but feeling sick 24/7 is bloody awful lol! I always thought people exaggerated! x


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Hazybaby84 said:


> Finally back from my scan, my dates are bang on and for the most part I'm happy.
> 
> Here's a scan picture of my beanie baby, I have added a attachment. :)

The picture is awesome :baby:
I am so jealous about all the early scans .
I would love to know if everything is ok with our little one :cloud9:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

LegoHouse said:


> ProudMomma2Be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LegoHouse said:
> 
> 
> If this sickness would just let up a little bit so I could stop vomiting on the school run that would be awesome. I'd be willing to put money on my baby being a girl already. Or twins. I hope not twins :/ x
> 
> I am sorry you are not feeling well :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I feel like all I do is moan but feeling sick 24/7 is bloody awful lol! I always thought people exaggerated! xClick to expand...

I am pretty sick this time myself also . Without vomiting though :shrug:
But sometimes I wish I would just get it out of me because waiting all day if I am gonna have to run to the bathroom or not is not very relaxing . 
That's what my OH is saying ... You wanted pink dresses ... Here you have it :haha:
I still think it's a boy though :shrug:


----------



## Sizzles

Proudmomma - the only thing I would say is that there is increased blood flow to your 'nether regions' which may well account for the swelling. The pain you're experiencing could just be normal pregnancy pain, but if you're in any way concerned you should get it checked.


----------



## rainbowsun

Thank God, we had our scan this morning and heard a beautiful heartbeat (141bpm). Im obviously still nervous but also so so so relieved!!

Hope all of you have good news as well!


----------



## confuzion

rainbowsun said:


> Thank God, we had our scan this morning and heard a beautiful heartbeat (141bpm). Im obviously still nervous but also so so so relieved!!
> 
> Hope all of you have good news as well!

Yay! That's wonderful. Congrats :)


----------



## 1eighty

minni2906 said:


> Does anyone know how accurate the clearblue digi with weeks estimator is? I should be 5+3 today which I thought would bring up at 3+ on the digi. Am I wrong?

i got 2-3 at 5+0, that help?


----------



## LegoHouse

I got 3+ at 4 weeks 5 days this time, but 2-3 at 5 and a half weeks with Oliver x


----------



## SaraEmily

Less than an hour until my scan! I'm so nervous/excited. I was told to drink 32 oz of water beforehand and as soon as I finished I threw it up and ha to start over lol. :(


----------



## 1eighty

i have to EAT in the morning. i have to have brekkie within an hour of waking. i have to have something else an hour and a half after that, and i have to have lunch an hour and a half after that.

my sickness pills aren't working as well as they did with DS! i still feel delicate and generally crappy.

i ate a whole chocolate orange today. chocolate is the ONLY thing that makes the nausea go away.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

1eighty said:


> i have to EAT in the morning. i have to have brekkie within an hour of waking. i have to have something else an hour and a half after that, and i have to have lunch an hour and a half after that.
> 
> my sickness pills aren't working as well as they did with DS! i still feel delicate and generally crappy.
> 
> i ate a whole chocolate orange today. chocolate is the ONLY thing that makes the nausea go away.

I have it the same way . And I feel so bad I am eating so often but I am trying to choose healthy stuff like fat free yogurt or fruits etc . Chocolate and ice cream helps me the best but I am trying to avoid it except for the weekends :haha:
Also drinking water makes me more sick , have no idea why . So it makes it even harder to drink 3 liters of water a day :wacko:


----------



## jenniferannex

Hazy and rainbowsun so glad your scans went well :happydance: I have to wait another 4 weeks for mine boooo!!!

Sorry to hear most of us aren't too good :( I've just finished work which was awful, I feel so sick! Makes it worse as I'm a hairdresser so constantly on my feet, had to sit down constantly today after feeling weak and hot, but I just can't eat anything :nope:


----------



## SaraEmily

The scan went well! I did get pushed back 5 days which was a little disappointing but I'm so happy that bub is healthy. Heart rate was 144 which is about what my DD's was at 7 weeks. 

This isn't the best picture cause I took it with my phone but here's the scan pic:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahww beautiful Saraemily so glad everything's ok :happydance:


----------



## 1eighty

those applying to the fb group, check your "others" folder for a note from the group admin :)


----------



## jenniferannex

I can't find the group 1eighty, I could really only find a group about squirrels that 2 people liked with no posts on and just a photo oh a squirrel :(


----------



## Sizzles

Great news Rainbow!

3litres of water a day? I'm only drinking 2 litres a day all in (mostly water though); I'm sure when I left the clinic after EC/ET they said to drink 2 litres a day... for the next 9 months, which I thought was nice that they were optimistic!

Nice scan pic! I hope to have a successful scan next week and I'm hoping they'll give me a copy to take away (partly as OH won't be with me and I'd like him to see the baby).


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Sizzles said:


> Great news Rainbow!
> 
> 3litres of water a day? I'm only drinking 2 litres a day all in (mostly water though); I'm sure when I left the clinic after EC/ET they said to drink 2 litres a day... for the next 9 months, which I thought was nice that they were optimistic!
> 
> Nice scan pic! I hope to have a successful scan next week and I'm hoping they'll give me a copy to take away (partly as OH won't be with me and I'd like him to see the baby).

Well I wasn't sure how much should I drink so I did a research and it said 2 liters the minimum and 3 liters the best :shrug:
So I don't know . I had to have a induction with my son due to low amniotic fluid so I guess I am just paranoid :haha::blush:


----------



## heather1212

Hi everyone!
Well I had my first midwife appointment on Tuesday and boy it was a long one! An hour and a half of paperwork, taking blood etc. I do have a scan date for 20th November when I will be 12 weeks exactly!

Now I hope you ladies don't mind but I just need a bit of a rant about work! Lol!
Basically everyone at work has to know I'm pregnant as I have to make changes to my work such as no heavy lifting, no contact with animals or chemicals. (I work as an assistant manager in a pet store for those wondering!)
Anyway last time I was pregnant I had the most supportive boss and team that would look out for me, assist me without me having to ask etc. but this time BOY are things different! My boss doesn't give a stuff about me, my deputy manager is just being generally funny with me, I'm constantly having to ask for help and having to explain why I can't carry out tasks that they just keep giving me. They were funny as hell with me because of how long my midwife appointment was and it's like they keep quizzing me because they don't believe me and I had to wait until 4:30pm for my dinner that day because "I'm sure you will have had something won't you." Basically I think she was trying to say I was so late because I must have stopped for lunch, however I told her id just had half a bread roll. And the same woman was making "jokes" about how often I'm going to the toilet saying "are you sure you're only 8 weeks pregnant with how often I keep seeing you go the toilet?" I mean for gods sake are they keeping tabs on me??
Sorry this is quite an essay! Anyway I feel sick, I still keep getting some pains low down in my stomach especially when I exert myself, I am so exhausted so my answer, I'm going on the sick! Screw them! I know I can self certify for a week anyway but do u think a doctor would give me a sick note for something pregnancy related?
Is anyone else having trouble with work or just me :shrug:
It's stressing me out a little at the minute :cry:


----------



## 1eighty

heather1212 said:


> I'm going on the sick! Screw them! I know I can self certify for a week anyway but do u think a doctor would give me a sick note for something pregnancy related?

they could get in the shit if you were so inclined to do so. there's the harassment (comments about what you're eating, the loo trips) and their non-compliance with health and safety (you constantly having to ask for help/support when it should be done for you by them). you could go on the sick not just for the physical symptoms (which are more than likely being exacerbated by stress) but for mental health reasons as well, stress and anxiety caused by the r-tards at your work.



jenniferannex said:


> I can't find the group 1eighty, I could really only find a group about squirrels that 2 people liked with no posts on and just a photo oh a squirrel :(

the only post i could see on that community page was a link - clicky the linky and it takes you to the closed group. apply to the group and keep an eye out on your "others" folder.


----------



## Sizzles

Poor you Heather! I agree that you should go on sick leave, something along the lines of 'caused by exhaustion of working conditions'. Have they done a risk assessment for you yet? If not, you need to get one and it needs to stipulate certain things (like loo trips, food/sitting breaks and the likes) and if there are occasions when inappropriate remarks are made, it's there in black and white that you are entitled to the conditions outlined. I think it's work speaking to your doctor about the fact that you get pains when you exert yourself; I'm finding the same thing, but I'm signed off with OHSS so it'll be interesting to see what things are like once I'm back at work (but luckily I only work 2 days a week - went p/t in the hope of conceiving naturally once the stress/tiredness-levels were reduced... pah!) This baby is more important than any job - or any jobsworth for that matter!


----------



## minni2906

confuzion said:


> Congrats Hazybaby!! That's a great scan photo.
> 
> Good luck SaraEmily and rainbowsun on your scans today!
> 
> Sorry you're not feeling well Jennifer. I think most of us are struggling through this first tri. Before pregnancy, I used to get migraines occasionally. Now it seems to be a daily occurrence. Ahh I'm too chicken to take even tylenol (which never really helped my migraines anyway), so I've been suffering in silence.
> 
> I'm jealous of all these early scans too lego. Even though I have one of my own scheduled for next thursday the 31st :haha:
> 
> So I'm with you minni. Come on October 30&31.
> 
> I've already mentioned before that I don't use facebook. So no fb groups for me. But seems several others are staying on b&b so I won't be alone :)

Yes, come on Oct 30 & 31!!! Though my appointment is just with a nurse in my ob's office so not thinking they'll do a scan. :( Means I'll have to wait even longer to know my LO is alright. :dohh:



CaliDreaming said:


> Proudmama, that is great that your ds is behaving so well. Unfortunately, my dd is still a handful! I hope she calms down a bit by then since she'll be three. I'm hoping baby #2 has my calm personality or else I'm going to be in for a wild ride!
> 
> Hazybaby, rainbowsun, Good luck on your scans! Hopefully this will be what you need to relax a bit!
> 
> Minni2906, Not long now until Oct 30. It will be here before you know it!
> 
> Confuzion, pancakes mmmm! I love pancakes!
> 
> Ibelieveitwil, well I'm glad you got to the bottom of what was causing you to pee so frequently. That must have been really annoying.
> 
> SaraEmily, good luck! That is crazy that your OB's office has that rule. I could understand it at a fertility clinic, but it's pretty harsh for an OB's office. My dh only comes to the big appointments anyway. I kind of prefer it that way.
> 
> Haylee, congrats on your great scan! I had a cyst on my ovary too. They said it should go away but didn't tell me what would happen if it didn't.
> 
> joeyjo, so glad you're feeling better about things. It sounds like there were many reasons they didn't see more at your scan. I'm sure everything is just fine.
> 
> Saraemily, I've always been told to empty my bladder for vaginal scans. I've only gotten abdominal scans when I was further along so I've never really had to have a full bladder. That was at a perinatologist's office so maybe it's the equipment they use?
> 
> Jenniferannex, sorry you're feeling so sick! I don't have the jumpiness.
> 
> To the poster who is on bedrest, that really sucks!! Maybe you can spend more time chatting with us!!
> 
> I know I've probably missed some threads. I'm not on facebook that much either so I'll definitely be here if lots of folks migrate over there.

Yes!! Less than a week now!!



1eighty said:


> minni2906 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how accurate the clearblue digi with weeks estimator is? I should be 5+3 today which I thought would bring up at 3+ on the digi. Am I wrong?
> 
> i got 2-3 at 5+0, that help?Click to expand...


Yes, that helps tremendously. I'm a big worrier. Haha.


----------



## Haylee.

Hi ladies! Thread moving quick as usual :) I view 40 posts per page and it makes it a bit easier to keep up. :thumbup:

Loving the scan pics :cloud9: I keep looking at mine. I didn't have a scan until 12 weeks with Riley and to see the difference between this scan (8 weeks) and ds at 12 weeks is incredible!

No fb for me either so I'll be here :headspin:


----------



## Boothh

Had the fright of my life last night! Teddy choked on a strawberry, he ended up passing out blue which was honestly the most traumatic thing that's ever happened to me, luckily an ambulance arrived very quickly and he's absolutely fine now, he had high heart rate and blood pressure last night but they said it was due to shock. The first thing I'm doing today is finding a first aid course. It was sooo scary!


----------



## 1eighty

Boothh said:


> Had the fright of my life last night! Teddy choked on a strawberry, he ended up passing out blue which was honestly the most traumatic thing that's ever happened to me, luckily an ambulance arrived very quickly and he's absolutely fine now, he had high heart rate and blood pressure last night but they said it was due to shock. The first thing I'm doing today is finding a first aid course. It was sooo scary!

oh crap!

i've been seeing a few first aid for babies things on the BBC recently, so whilst i've not been on a course i'm confident i'd know what to do. fairly confident.

if you contact the red cross, they should be able to help!


----------



## jenniferannex

Oh god booth I bet that was awful!! Glad he's ok!! :hugs:


----------



## Linny

Boothh said:


> Had the fright of my life last night! Teddy choked on a strawberry, he ended up passing out blue which was honestly the most traumatic thing that's ever happened to me, luckily an ambulance arrived very quickly and he's absolutely fine now, he had high heart rate and blood pressure last night but they said it was due to shock. The first thing I'm doing today is finding a first aid course. It was sooo scary!

That must have been so scary. Have u got FB? There is a page on their in memory of a little girl who unfortunately passed away from choking. Her parents have set it up to raise awareness of how important first aid courses are. I think if you search the page there should be info on the nearest first aid course for you or at least info in how to find that out. It's called Millie's Trust.

It's something I've been meaning to do for a while x


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Argh... :sick:


----------



## confuzion

Oh my boothh. That's awful. I probably would have passed out myself. But so glad he's ok!!


----------



## LegoHouse

Saw my baby this morrrrrning :) They don't give scan pictures at our epu but they showed us the screen :) 1 little baby with a little heartbeat! Measured 67mm :) It was on my tummy too!


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahww brilliant Lego!! So jealous!!

I tried finding babies heartbeat on my sonoline B Doppler before but couldn't find it :( has anyone
Else used a Doppler?


----------



## CaliDreaming

Booth! OMG I would be a basketcase! So glad your boy is okay. I took a cpr class and it does help, but I still freak out at the thought of actually having to do it. 

jenniferannex, yes I tried at 7 weeks and I just tried again last night at 8.5 weeks but I couldn't hear anything! I think it's just way to early.

AFM: I have my first appointment with my OB this morning since graduating from the RE. I had two good scans but now I'm worrying again because I don't have any symptoms today. The joys of the first tri!

Now I need to go back and catch up on all the scan pics and other posts I've missed!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Ok, so i know I am not doing anything else but complaining but whayt can I do :haha:
So this morning ( around 4:30am ) my DS decided he no longer wants to sleep . So I turned on some cartoons and lied down and put DS on top of me ( kinda on my left side ) . Hour and half later I wanted to get up and put him for a sleep . I stood up and my head was spinning like crazy . It usually stops when I sit back but it didn't :shrug:
I went to my bedroom , lie down and head is still spinning .
When I woke up ( 3 hours later ) my head was still spinning even though I didn't get up yet , sit sit up . So I stayed in the bed and measured my blood pressure and it was 93/64 with 74 HB which is kinda low .
So I am drinking plenty of fluids ( trying to ) and had big breakfast of eggs with bacon and bread with butter :shrug:
My head is still spinning little bit while sitting and eating the breakfast . My OH is going to be very late home today ( like around 8-9 pm ) . :cry:
I know low blood pressure is not good for the baby and I don't know what to do . I cannot even go to see a doctor and I really don't wanna call an ambulance . But staying home with a toddler makes me even more worried that something can happened to me and he is going to be here alone ...

So just measured my blood pressure after breakfast and it's 111/74 with 90 HB .
Feeling little bit better but still don't understand why am I so lightheaded ? I don't think I eat too little . I had cereal at 4:30 am . I always eat right away when I get up .

Paperwork app on Monday 4th .thats gonna be the first thing I am gonna point out ! Hope i am not anemic or something


----------



## confuzion

ProudMomma2Be said:


> Ok, so i know I am not doing anything else but complaining but whayt can I do :haha:
> So this morning ( around 4:30am ) my DS decided he no longer wants to sleep . So I turned on some cartoons and lied down and put DS on top of me ( kinda on my left side ) . Hour and half later I wanted to get up and put him for a sleep . I stood up and my head was spinning like crazy . It usually stops when I sit back but it didn't :shrug:
> I went to my bedroom , lie down and head is still spinning .
> When I woke up ( 3 hours later ) my head was still spinning even though I didn't get up yet , sit sit up . So I stayed in the bed and measured my blood pressure and it was 93/64 with 74 HB which is kinda low .
> So I am drinking plenty of fluids ( trying to ) and had big breakfast of eggs with bacon and bread with butter :shrug:
> My head is still spinning little bit while sitting and eating the breakfast . My OH is going to be very late home today ( like around 8-9 pm ) . :cry:
> I know low blood pressure is not good for the baby and I don't know what to do . I cannot even go to see a doctor and I really don't wanna call an ambulance . But staying home with a toddler makes me even more worried that something can happened to me and he is going to be here alone ...
> 
> So just measured my blood pressure after breakfast and it's 111/74 with 90 HB .
> Feeling little bit better but still don't understand why am I so lightheaded ? I don't think I eat too little . I had cereal at 4:30 am . I always eat right away when I get up .
> 
> Paperwork app on Monday 4th .thats gonna be the first thing I am gonna point out ! Hope i am not anemic or something

Sounds like it's pregnancy related. Don't worry too much about it. I'm sure it will pass!


----------



## confuzion

Yay lego!! Glad everything is going perfectly :)


----------



## confuzion

CaliDreaming said:


> Booth! OMG I would be a basketcase! So glad your boy is okay. I took a cpr class and it does help, but I still freak out at the thought of actually having to do it.
> 
> jenniferannex, yes I tried at 7 weeks and I just tried again last night at 8.5 weeks but I couldn't hear anything! I think it's just way to early.
> 
> AFM: I have my first appointment with my OB this morning since graduating from the RE. I had two good scans but now I'm worrying again because I don't have any symptoms today. The joys of the first tri!
> 
> Now I need to go back and catch up on all the scan pics and other posts I've missed!

Let us know how your appointment goes!


----------



## trinity_enigm

So I don't want to moan- I know I am lucky to be pregnant and I wouldn't change it for the world but is anyone else finding it a lot harder than they thought they would? All I've ever wanted is to be a mum and I thought I'd be good at being pregnant like the amount I wanted it would negate all the feeling rubbish stuff but it really hasn't worked like that. I honestly don't know how I'm going to make it through the next 7 or so weeks feeling so sick and tired all the time (and that's assuming the sickness ends with the first tri). I'm really sorry for moaning and its probably better than those who are being sick all the time but I really hate it. I'm starting to doubt whether I'll be as good a mum as I always thought I'd be and I'm starting to wonder how the hell I'll get through labour if I'm finding this bit so hard!


----------



## LegoHouse

Labour is the easy bit!! It ends way faster than this!! lol x


----------



## asmcsm

Hey ladies, sorry I've been MIA this week. MS has hit me pretty hard and I just haven't had the energy to keep up with you chatty Cathy's! Lol I will try to catch up when I can though I probably won't respond because there's so much! 

AFM, viability scan in 20mins, so nervous and excited at the same time...wish me luck!


----------



## confuzion

asmcsm said:


> Hey ladies, sorry I've been MIA this week. MS has hit me pretty hard and I just haven't had the energy to keep up with you chatty Cathy's! Lol I will try to catch up when I can though I probably won't respond because there's so much!
> 
> AFM, viability scan in 20mins, so nervous and excited at the same time...wish me luck!

good luck! can't wait for your update!


----------



## Boothh

Thanks everyone! Luckily I remembered the basics of a first aid course I did when I was ten, but still terrifying and i want to be abit more up to date! I'm on the waiting list for a first aid course now. The ambulance crew and doctors and nurses all congratulated me on helping him but I really didn't feel like I should've been congratulated it was purely luck, only when he actually passed out did he start breathing again, I think his throat must have relaxed and the strawberry slid down. 

Congrats on the scan Lego! Xx

Proudmamma in anemic and it does sound like me :hugs: x

Hope everyone else is okay x


----------



## JAJuly2013

spartysammy said:


> Hi everyone, I don't know if anyone else has trouble keeping up with the board as much as me. It just moves so fast! Someone on facebook has created a private group (no one can see it except members) for women expecting summer babies. To join search for
> 
> Flying Squirrel Fancier
> 
> and ask to join the group. For me this seems much more manageable! :thumbup: Hope to see you guys there!

I found it and have sent a request to join! Thanks for the info!


----------



## JAJuly2013

minni2906 said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Hazybaby!! That's a great scan photo.
> 
> Good luck SaraEmily and rainbowsun on your scans today!
> 
> Sorry you're not feeling well Jennifer. I think most of us are struggling through this first tri. Before pregnancy, I used to get migraines occasionally. Now it seems to be a daily occurrence. Ahh I'm too chicken to take even tylenol (which never really helped my migraines anyway), so I've been suffering in silence.
> 
> I'm jealous of all these early scans too lego. Even though I have one of my own scheduled for next thursday the 31st :haha:
> 
> So I'm with you minni. Come on October 30&31.
> 
> I've already mentioned before that I don't use facebook. So no fb groups for me. But seems several others are staying on b&b so I won't be alone :)
> 
> Yes, come on Oct 30 & 31!!! Though my appointment is just with a nurse in my ob's office so not thinking they'll do a scan. :( Means I'll have to wait even longer to know my LO is alright. :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> CaliDreaming said:
> 
> 
> Proudmama, that is great that your ds is behaving so well. Unfortunately, my dd is still a handful! I hope she calms down a bit by then since she'll be three. I'm hoping baby #2 has my calm personality or else I'm going to be in for a wild ride!
> 
> Hazybaby, rainbowsun, Good luck on your scans! Hopefully this will be what you need to relax a bit!
> 
> Minni2906, Not long now until Oct 30. It will be here before you know it!
> 
> Confuzion, pancakes mmmm! I love pancakes!
> 
> Ibelieveitwil, well I'm glad you got to the bottom of what was causing you to pee so frequently. That must have been really annoying.
> 
> SaraEmily, good luck! That is crazy that your OB's office has that rule. I could understand it at a fertility clinic, but it's pretty harsh for an OB's office. My dh only comes to the big appointments anyway. I kind of prefer it that way.
> 
> Haylee, congrats on your great scan! I had a cyst on my ovary too. They said it should go away but didn't tell me what would happen if it didn't.
> 
> joeyjo, so glad you're feeling better about things. It sounds like there were many reasons they didn't see more at your scan. I'm sure everything is just fine.
> 
> Saraemily, I've always been told to empty my bladder for vaginal scans. I've only gotten abdominal scans when I was further along so I've never really had to have a full bladder. That was at a perinatologist's office so maybe it's the equipment they use?
> 
> Jenniferannex, sorry you're feeling so sick! I don't have the jumpiness.
> 
> To the poster who is on bedrest, that really sucks!! Maybe you can spend more time chatting with us!!
> 
> I know I've probably missed some threads. I'm not on facebook that much either so I'll definitely be here if lots of folks migrate over there.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes!! Less than a week now!!
> 
> 
> 
> 1eighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minni2906 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how accurate the clearblue digi with weeks estimator is? I should be 5+3 today which I thought would bring up at 3+ on the digi. Am I wrong?Click to expand...
> 
> i got 2-3 at 5+0, that help?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, that helps tremendously. I'm a big worrier. Haha.Click to expand...

I have a scan on Oct 30th too


----------



## CaliDreaming

Proudmama, how frightening! I hope it's just a pregnancy thing, but even if it is anemia, it sounds like it can be managed.

trinity_enigm Yeah pregnancy can be hard at times so don't be so hard on yourself and it has nothing to do with how good of a parent you'll be. You are in the right place to vent about your pregnancy symptoms. We know what you're going through. 

asmcsm--good luck on your scan. Can't wait to hear about it!!

AFM: I just got back from my OB appt and baby still looks good. It's still measuring about 3 days ahead (was 5 days ahead at last scan) and heartbeat is 179 just like last time. Only thing is they found a small collection of blood in a membrane. My doc didn't say what it was, but I googled and it sounds like a subchorionic hematoma!! I am going to get another scan in a month to monitor it, but my doc didn't seem concerned about it since the baby is doing well. He said I could get some bleeding and if so, it's probably due to the hematoma. I only had some spotting at implantation time which only last 2 days and haven't had any other bleeding since I got my bfp, so that is good. The doctor also didn't advice bedrest or anything, so I guess I shouldn't worry, but of course I'm googling like mad!!!

Somehow I knew that things were going too good and that something would come up that would have me worried! I guess I should have know because I've had three scans and they kept asking if I had had any bleeding or cramping. I thought it was just a routine question but now I know what they were getting at!


----------



## confuzion

Good to hear baby is doing good Cali :) You haven't had any bleeds so I'm thinking this hematoma is probably nothing to worry about.

As for me, today I'm 7w4d which is when I lost my last baby. I've been so scared that the same thing would happen again (my husband told me I was being irrational, that if I were to lose this baby too what are the odds it would happen at the same exact time? :haha:, Logically I knew he was right but still the fear was there.)

Thankfully, all has been going well still. No cramping, no bleeding. Plenty of pregnancy symptoms to go around. Really looking forward to Thursday when hopefully my worries will be laid to rest.


----------



## Boothh

confuzion said:


> Good to hear baby is doing good Cali :) You haven't had any bleeds so I'm thinking this hematoma is probably nothing to worry about.
> 
> As for me, today I'm 7w4d which is when I lost my last baby. I've been so scared that the same thing would happen again (my husband told me I was being irrational, that if I were to lose this baby too what are the odds it would happen at the same exact time? :haha:, Logically I knew he was right but still the fear was there.)
> 
> Thankfully, all has been going well still. No cramping, no bleeding. Plenty of pregnancy symptoms to go around. Really looking forward to Thursday when hopefully my worries will be laid to rest.

I'm the same, first was 6+5 and the last was 10+6 which was the latest one. Not too long til my scan now!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Confuzion:hugs: yes I hope this day speeds by for you because even if its not rational it's understandable that you'd worry. Focus on all that's going well and not on the negatives-- although I know it's hard. I am looking forward to when we are all in the second tri. The first tri is so nerve racking.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Boothh said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> Good to hear baby is doing good Cali :) You haven't had any bleeds so I'm thinking this hematoma is probably nothing to worry about.
> 
> As for me, today I'm 7w4d which is when I lost my last baby. I've been so scared that the same thing would happen again (my husband told me I was being irrational, that if I were to lose this baby too what are the odds it would happen at the same exact time? :haha:, Logically I knew he was right but still the fear was there.)
> 
> Thankfully, all has been going well still. No cramping, no bleeding. Plenty of pregnancy symptoms to go around. Really looking forward to Thursday when hopefully my worries will be laid to rest.
> 
> I'm the same, first was 6+5 and the last was 10+6 which was the latest one. Not too long til my scan now!Click to expand...

Booth oh wow I can see why you're nervous. I hope time passes quickly for you and that everything is just fine!


----------



## minni2906

confuzion said:


> Good to hear baby is doing good Cali :) You haven't had any bleeds so I'm thinking this hematoma is probably nothing to worry about.
> 
> As for me, today I'm 7w4d which is when I lost my last baby. I've been so scared that the same thing would happen again (my husband told me I was being irrational, that if I were to lose this baby too what are the odds it would happen at the same exact time? :haha:, Logically I knew he was right but still the fear was there.)
> 
> Thankfully, all has been going well still. No cramping, no bleeding. Plenty of pregnancy symptoms to go around. Really looking forward to Thursday when hopefully my worries will be laid to rest.

Irrational or not, I'm thinking the same thing. My previous loss was at 11w2d but baby stopped growing at 7w3d so those will be two major relief points for me as I reach them too so I can totally relate.


----------



## jenniferannex

Cali glad everything is well and glad your doctor isn't that concerned about the hematoma.

Confuzion I bet it's been an uneasy day for you! :hugs:


----------



## LegoHouse

Ah all 3 of my miscarriages were before 6 weeks so I'm feeling quite positive now I've had my scan x


----------



## jenniferannex

That's good to hear Lego :D


----------



## asmcsm

Here's my little bean! Measuring 6+4 so one day behind what my OD said I should be but HB was 128! So ecstatic. Next apt is nov 22nd. Going to be a long wait.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jenniferannex

Yay!! Congrats asmcsm! Glad all was well :D


----------



## LegoHouse

Mine was measuring 6+3 at 6+5 today. I'm wondering if my dates are out a couple of days but I'll wait and see at my 12 week scan x


----------



## Boothh

Yaay! Congrats xx


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

asmcsm said:


> Here's my little bean! Measuring 6+4 so one day behind what my OD said I should be but HB was 128! So ecstatic. Next apt is nov 22nd. Going to be a long wait.

May be it's a girl :baby:
They say if it's 140 or lower there is grater chance to be a girl :winkwink:


----------



## minni2906

So happy to see all these lovely scans!!! :)


----------



## Sizzles

ProudMomma2Be said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Here's my little bean! Measuring 6+4 so one day behind what my OD said I should be but HB was 128! So ecstatic. Next apt is nov 22nd. Going to be a long wait.
> 
> May be it's a girl :baby:
> They say if it's 140 or lower there is grater chance to be a girl :winkwink:Click to expand...

I heard that you can't really go on the heartbeat this early on because it fluctuates so greatly throughout the day. :shrug:


----------



## traylee01

not looking good still nothing seen in sac gotta wait it out. all i no is ovulated sep 15th. had scan 2 weeks ago went back today. 2 weeks ago said sac was 5mm empty but was earlier than 5 weeks, yesterday she said sac measured almost 6 Looks like could be blighted ovum for me,
i thought i saw a glimmer of something stuck to wall like a shadow blur type thing but she moved it around again and then back to nothing, then shadow, 



stupids thing i was meant to be flying bali today cancelled for nothing by looks of it


----------



## jenniferannex

traylee i have my fingers tightly crossed for you that everything will be ok and maybe bean is just hard to see! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Boothh

:hugs: traylee xx

Just had the worst vivid dream! I feel ill and soo tire but I'm actually scared to go back to sleep!!


----------



## confuzion

Congrats Ashlee on the lovely scan! 

So sorry you're upset traylee. Hope you see more on your next scan!


----------



## traylee01

thanks think i have adjusted for the worst incase and i just keep telling myself thats its a blighted ovum and no heartbeat was seen, which i keep saying isnt as bad, cause then i can kinda feel like well no baby was in there was a empty sac and seeems to make me feel bit better for now
i no it will be hard and i will cry but gotta try stay positive for next time hey

sorry if that sounds mean to anyone else, i dont mean it to be just trying to prepare myself


----------



## 1eighty

we announced on facebook last night :D i feel so much lighter now! don't have to hide how bloody awful i feel or give excuses as to why i can't do this, that, or the other.


----------



## CaliDreaming

asmcsm, great scan pic and hb! I'm going with ProudMomma and guess you're having a girl




Sizzles said:


> ProudMomma2Be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Here's my little bean! Measuring 6+4 so one day behind what my OD said I should be but HB was 128! So ecstatic. Next apt is nov 22nd. Going to be a long wait.
> 
> May be it's a girl :baby:
> They say if it's 140 or lower there is grater chance to be a girl :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I heard that you can't really go on the heartbeat this early on because it fluctuates so greatly throughout the day. :shrug:Click to expand...

Yeah, I've heard the same thing. I've also read that a higher heartbeat can be a sign of a very active baby. Who knows???



traylee01 said:


> not looking good still nothing seen in sac gotta wait it out. all i no is ovulated sep 15th. had scan 2 weeks ago went back today. 2 weeks ago said sac was 5mm empty but was earlier than 5 weeks, yesterday she said sac measured almost 6 Looks like could be blighted ovum for me,
> i thought i saw a glimmer of something stuck to wall like a shadow blur type thing but she moved it around again and then back to nothing, then shadow,
> 
> 
> 
> stupids thing i was meant to be flying bali today cancelled for nothing by looks of it

Traylee:hugs::hugs::hugs: I sure hope you're surprised with some good news on the next scan.



Boothh said:


> :hugs: traylee xx
> 
> Just had the worst vivid dream! I feel ill and soo tire but I'm actually scared to go back to sleep!!

Boothh, these pregnancy dreams are really trippy! I don't remember having them with my first!



1eighty said:


> we announced on facebook last night :D i feel so much lighter now! don't have to hide how bloody awful i feel or give excuses as to why i can't do this, that, or the other.

Now all your friends and fam can celebrate with you!! I still have a month to go before I announce, but my dad seems to be really impatient. I told him he could in about six weeks but everytime he calls he asks me if he can tell everybody. He has the most grandchildren out of his 9 siblings, and he is really proud of that!


----------



## TillyMoo

Hi girls,

Just going through my diary (I basically wrote down EVERY symptom EVERY day!) from my last pregnancy & found some stuff that might be a comfort to some of you..

I hadn't remembered it being so bad but according to my notes I had a lot of cramping throughout the first trimester. I'd written things like 'bad period like cramps lower tummy & back', 'feels like period is about to start', 'horrible dragging sensation into knees like period cramps'. 

I got a beautiful, healthy baby boy at the end of those 9 months & he's currently snuggled up blissfully asleep on my chest :0)

I Know some of you have had losses in the past & understandably feel very anxious I just wanted to let you know it can be quite normal to have cramps xx


----------



## Bexivillian

Ohhh could i be added, 25th June please. Hi everyone!


----------



## minni2906

Tilly Moo, your post is oh so helpful to me. I started to get anxious and scared last night because I had terrible cramps like af was coming. This morning they are gone and there is no af. :) Thank you!


----------



## TillyMoo

minni2906 said:


> Tilly Moo, your post is oh so helpful to me. I started to get anxious and scared last night because I had terrible cramps like af was coming. This morning they are gone and there is no af. :) Thank you!

Aww minni, you're so very welcome! From reading my notes it's clear I was worried something was wrong. But no, all normal! Just our bodies stretching & preparing a nice cosy nest for our little babas :0) xx


----------



## 1eighty

TillyMoo said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Just going through my diary (I basically wrote down EVERY symptom EVERY day!) from my last pregnancy & found some stuff that might be a comfort to some of you..
> 
> I hadn't remembered it being so bad but according to my notes I had a lot of cramping throughout the first trimester. I'd written things like 'bad period like cramps lower tummy & back', 'feels like period is about to start', 'horrible dragging sensation into knees like period cramps'.
> 
> I got a beautiful, healthy baby boy at the end of those 9 months & he's currently snuggled up blissfully asleep on my chest :0)
> 
> I Know some of you have had losses in the past & understandably feel very anxious I just wanted to let you know it can be quite normal to have cramps xx

i had niggly cramps with DS, the discomfort i'm getting this time is more chronic though, like i've got an upset stomach and need to purchase some immodium or summat! so yes, this is a comfort :)


----------



## SweetMel

Can I join too? I'm due June 27th. :happydance:


----------



## Boothh

:hi: welcome newbies!

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend! I'm trying to plan for our little halloween party on Thursday x


----------



## minni2906

1eighty said:


> we announced on facebook last night :D i feel so much lighter now! don't have to hide how bloody awful i feel or give excuses as to why i can't do this, that, or the other.

I loved announcing on fb last time. Had so much support and people celebrating with us. I refuse to announce on fb until 14 weeks this time though. We're not even telling family until 12!


----------



## confuzion

Bexivillian said:


> Ohhh could i be added, 25th June please. Hi everyone!

Congratulations and welcome!



SweetMel said:


> Can I join too? I'm due June 27th. :happydance:

Congrats and welcome!

You've both been added to the first post :happydance:


----------



## jenniferannex

Welcome and congratulations bexi and sweetmel!!

Hope everyone's ok from what I've read since last night not that many sickness posts!! :D I've managed to eat breakfast, dinner and I'm looking forward to tea!! :happydance: first time in 2 weeks!!!


----------



## MissyLissy

Hi ladies. Can someone please take me off the list? I started miscarrying (confirmed at ER) last night at 6w4d. :cry: I had been preparing for this since the very beginning, so I actually feel almost ok about the actual miscarriage by now. 

However, I found out yesterday I'm RH negative (Blood type A-). I received the Rohgam shot at the ER yesterday to help protect my blood from developing antibodies that would harm any future pregnancies. The problem is that I spotted for about half of a day at 5w1d almost two weeks ago and DIDN'T get the shot then (you should get the shot within 72 hours of any bleed if you are RH-). I've had two nurses and one doctor tell me not to worry about this, that I got the shot after misscarriage and thats most important and 5W is very early and research is mixed if the shot is even necessary that early, but I still can't stop obsessing that I've really messed up and hurt my chances for all future pregnancies. Irrational, I know.... But I just feel so vulnerable right now. It was my first pregnancy and my first miscarriage. I had no idea about this RH negative stuff until I went to the ER last night. I almost didn't go too, and I'm so thankful I did. 

Anyhow.... Congrats to you all! I hope everyone else has a very happy and healthy 9 months. It seems like most of you are already well on your way. No where to go but back to TTC land for me. Praying its a short visit over there, as I don't know if I can handle another whole year TTC like I was last time before this short-lived miracle.


----------



## confuzion

MissyLissy said:


> Hi ladies. Can someone please take me off the list? I started miscarrying (confirmed at ER) last night at 6w4d. :cry: I had been preparing for this since the very beginning, so I actually feel almost ok about the actual miscarriage by now.
> 
> However, I found out yesterday I'm RH negative (Blood type A-). I received the Rohgam shot at the ER yesterday to help protect my blood from developing antibodies that would harm any future pregnancies. The problem is that I spotted for about half of a day at 5w1d almost two weeks ago and DIDN'T get the shot then (you should get the shot within 72 hours of any bleed if you are RH-). I've had two nurses and one doctor tell me not to worry about this, that I got the shot after misscarriage and thats most important and 5W is very early and research is mixed if the shot is even necessary that early, but I still can't stop obsessing that I've really messed up and hurt my chances for all future pregnancies. Irrational, I know.... But I just feel so vulnerable right now. It was my first pregnancy and my first miscarriage. I had no idea about this RH negative stuff until I went to the ER last night. I almost didn't go too, and I'm so thankful I did.
> 
> Anyhow.... Congrats to you all! I hope everyone else has a very happy and healthy 9 months. It seems like most of you are already well on your way. No where to go but back to TTC land for me. Praying its a short visit over there, as I don't know if I can handle another whole year TTC like I was last time before this short-lived miracle.

I am so so sorry for your loss missy. I hoped this would turn out well for you. They say you are more fertile the 6 months after a miscarriage. Seemed to be true for me and many others if you do a little google search. Hope to see you back on the pregnancy threads when you've had time to heal.


----------



## marrymelodies

Thanks for the post


----------



## trinity_enigm

MissyLissy I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## LegoHouse

I really feel like my period is about to start which I know can be normal but I have a really bad feeling. Ugh. :(


----------



## jenniferannex

So sorry missylissy :hugs: hope it is only a short stay over in TTC and you're back pregnant soon!!! :flower: xxxx


----------



## 1babydreamer

Can I join you ladies? I'm still very nervous to commit to a first tri thread after 2 losses but I may as well jump in! I'm 5 weeks +2 and I'm due June 26th if I'm carrying one :). 
I'm so nervous and even after begging for a third beta that came back great I'm just so worried I'll lose this pregnancy! My first scan is at 6 weeks on October 31st, so less than a week away but I think I may die of nerves before then! Lol. DH and I have tried for so long and gone through so much, I really hope this is it! 
As for symptoms, the one I'm missing completely is making me a nervous wreck! My boobs have not changed a bit! No swelling, increase in size, soreness, veins... Nothing!! With my last pregnancy that ended in mc my boobs were bigger and veiny. At 5 weeks shouldn't something be different? I could swear they're smaller! I do have other symptoms like major fatigue, headaches, cramps, indigestion and heartburn but no ms and no boob symptoms! Tell me I'm being crazy and worrying for nothing! I'm not even bloated anymore :( . Silly that I want awful symptoms isn't it?

Anyways, sorry for the novel. This is my first child and after all we've been through to get here I just can't seem to stop worrying.

Hope all you ladies are doing well and I hope to stay here till the end!


----------



## minni2906

I'm with you babydreamer. I don't have any really telltale symptoms either and it makes me nervous. I'd love to just get sick once or twice or even for weeks.. at least I'd REALLY feel pregnant then... and after my loss in Sept, I'm so afraid it'll happen again...


----------



## confuzion

1babydreamer said:


> Can I join you ladies? I'm still very nervous to commit to a first tri thread after 2 losses but I may as well jump in! I'm 5 weeks +2 and I'm due June 26th if I'm carrying one :).
> I'm so nervous and even after begging for a third beta that came back great I'm just so worried I'll lose this pregnancy! My first scan is at 6 weeks on October 31st, so less than a week away but I think I may die of nerves before then! Lol. DH and I have tried for so long and gone through so much, I really hope this is it!
> As for symptoms, the one I'm missing completely is making me a nervous wreck! My boobs have not changed a bit! No swelling, increase in size, soreness, veins... Nothing!! With my last pregnancy that ended in mc my boobs were bigger and veiny. At 5 weeks shouldn't something be different? I could swear they're smaller! I do have other symptoms like major fatigue, headaches, cramps, indigestion and heartburn but no ms and no boob symptoms! Tell me I'm being crazy and worrying for nothing! I'm not even bloated anymore :( . Silly that I want awful symptoms isn't it?
> 
> Anyways, sorry for the novel. This is my first child and after all we've been through to get here I just can't seem to stop worrying.
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing well and I hope to stay here till the end!

Welcome to our June sunflower group. So sorry for your losses but hopefully 3rd times the charm! Congrats!


----------



## Haylee.

Welcome and congrats newbies! :wave:

MissyLissy - I'm so sorry to hear what's happened Hun, big :hugs: xxx

AFM - my future inlaws are here and I'm not really enjoying myself. My mil is acting differently towards me since I've had a baby. This time around she didn't even say congratulations when OH told her we were expecting again:wacko: I hadn't spoken to her as OH told her on the phone so I thought it was a bit odd not to say congrats when we did see each other but I could just be feeling this because of my crazy hormones. OH and I have been together 6 years in December and my relationship with his mum was always quite good. I don't know what the hell has happened in the last 12 months. Sorry for the rant, I started and didn't noticed I'd wrote so much. There's 14 people here so it's a bit iof a mad house at the moment . Hope you are all have a nice weekend :) Xx


----------



## Boothh

So sorry missy :hugs: 

Haylee. Sounds like she is acting weird, my mil is crazy so I get how awkward it can be! Hope you survive the visit! x

As for the girls worrying about symptoms - that was me a week or so ago, and I wish I had just enjoyed it now I feel like I have the worlds biggest hangover!!


----------



## minni2906

Boothh said:


> So sorry missy :hugs:
> 
> Haylee. Sounds like she is acting weird, my mil is crazy so I get how awkward it can be! Hope you survive the visit! x
> 
> As for the girls worrying about symptoms - that was me a week or so ago, and I wish I had just enjoyed it now I feel like I have the worlds biggest hangover!!

Good to know. I've never had a hangover but I'll let you know if I feel differently in the next few weeks. Haha. 

Haylee, my DFs mom didn't say congratulations either the first time we told her (last July). I actually think she was happy when we lost our nugget last month but that could just be me.. said "What?!" when we told her we were expecting. .. I'm afraid to tell her this time, but it's our choice not hers.


----------



## 1babydreamer

Oh good Minni! I get so nervous I'm the only one! 
Thanks Boothh! That's a relief! I've had a bit if a scare today with spotting. My first scan can't get here soon enough!


----------



## SoldierWife

I'm due June 10th :D 

:flower:


----------



## confuzion

SoldierWife said:


> I'm due June 10th :D
> 
> :flower:

A day after me :) welcome and congrats.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

I am so sorry for all the losses this thread already has . It seems like it was so many already . Hopefully it stops ...
For those who don't have symptoms ... I didn't feel pregnant with my first one either till 6th month when I finally started to get my pregnancy belly . My boobs got huge and I mean huuuge but didn't hurt at all and since I always had big boobies I didn't even take it as a symptoms . 
I have been working till 36th week ( cleaning houses ) and feeling fresh and fit . 
This pregnancy I feel so sick , headaches , can't sleep, boobs hurting , tired as hell, moody, achey etc ... Sometimes my OH looks at me and says ... Wow, you look bad ... Which doesn't make it better but I know how it means because then he start to ask if I need anything etc ...
So I sometimes I am thinking ... Everything was so perfect the first time and now I all messed up :D always tell everyone how I enjoyed pregnancy and how labor was easy etc .
So I understand where you coming from worrying but I would be really happy if I were you ;) 
For the MIL . I think that's rude and I would probably say something . We have very close friends and I am 14 heard younger than my OH and they kept telling us I have plenty of time for kids but I didn't want OH to be too old . I want my kid to enjoy his father for as long as possible . 
So when we told them we are pregnant my OH's best friend was sooo excited but his girlfriend just said ... And do you take your vitamins ( after like 5 minutes ) 
It didn't make me happy because I thought they gonna be happy for us ( or she will be since he was ) and when I miscarried she said ... You are young , you have plenty of time To make another one . Like I just lost my dog or something ...
I don't know , sometimes people are weird . But of course it hurts the most from family .

I hope everyone is doing great !


----------



## Boothh

Proudmomma I hate it when people say stupid stuff like that! I actually once had a DOCTOR say that to me when I was having testing for recurrent mc x


----------



## LegoHouse

Boothh said:


> Proudmomma I hate it when people say stupid stuff like that! I actually once had a DOCTOR say that to me when I was having testing for recurrent mc x

Yes, and "oh well at least time is on your side I only really worry about my older patients." That's reassuring!!!!


----------



## Picksbaby

At 7weeks and 4days I think ms has hit me! I never had it with my daughter but feel like a sack of potatoes. Got the whole water mouth I'm goin puke feeling going on urghhh!

From only having sore boobs and odd cramping I slightly regret wanting ms! But quite like the feeling of actually knowing I'm pregnant other than the constant thought I food on the brain....


----------



## traylee01

i gotta stop reading, i went threw my scans of both my girls, my first who is now 10, (my first scan wasnt until i was 7.5 weeks along (she was only just seen via vaginal scan measuring crl 6 weeks 3 days measuring 0.55cm with a heartbeat) my second who is now 3.5yr old first scan was at 7 weeks but she was also dated at 5 weeks 5 days heartbeat present and 3mm) so maybe i can hope for the best that i am just early now, (although both those scans were like banana shaped ges sac ) how come my ones so far have been round hubby said its cause of the angle etc but i think he just trying to ease my mind, all i can do is wait it out


----------



## LegoHouse

My daughter always measured 2 weeks behind x


----------



## Boothh

Getting nervous for my scan now! This time tomorrow I'll know what's going on! 
The kids are going to my mums after lunch so were going to make most of it and go for food, found a really cool looking American BBQ place in Leeds so think we will venture there! Looking forward to it!


----------



## SweetMel

ProudMomma2Be said:


> ...
> I don't know , sometimes people are weird . But of course it hurts the most from family .
> 
> I hope everyone is doing great !

People are weird. :wacko: 7 years ago when I told my mom that I was going to have ds 2, she says to me "you didn't let ds 1 be a baby very long." What?!? :saywhat::sad1::huh: I'm happy my boys are exactly 2 years apart. It's been wonderful. As strange as it may sound, I'm not looking forward to telling my mom about this baby.


----------



## Sizzles

SoldierWife said:


> I'm due June 10th :D
> 
> :flower:

Me too! :happydance:


----------



## confuzion

Boothh, your scan is almost here yay!! I can't wait for mine finally less than a week eekk..couldn't be more nervous or more excited.

I can't wait until we are into gender scans and I can start adding what team :blue::yellow::pink: we all are!


----------



## LegoHouse

We've decided to stay team yellow this time. I don't know how I'm going to cope :rofl:


----------



## confuzion

LegoHouse said:


> We've decided to stay team yellow this time. I don't know how I'm going to cope :rofl:

:haha: I know I couldn't! I found out there are blood tests (supposed to check for chromosomal abnormalities) that will tell you the gender early and immediately decided I'm going to ask my midwife if they offer them :haha:
The wait is too much!

But I'll put you down as team yellow!


----------



## LegoHouse

Thanks!

I think because I have one of each I really don't have a preference x


----------



## Sizzles

We'll be finding out - assuming we get that far - but we won't have a private scan or anything. I have my early scan on Wednesday, which I'm rather anxious about, but fingers crossed everything will be good and I can start getting a bit more excited!


----------



## jenniferannex

Hi girls!!

Hope your all well!!
That will be nice to stay team yellow Lego! I wish I had could :haha:


----------



## minni2906

We plan on finding out but we're not telling anyone (except maybe our parents) until after he/she arrives. :)


----------



## 1eighty

we have a private scan booked for the 4th jan to find out the sex <3


----------



## CaliDreaming

Congrats and welcome Bexivillian, Soldierwife and Sweetmel!

MissyLissy, I'm so sorry. Hope to see you on this side of the board again.

Haylee, that is messed up what your MIL did. She has issues. It's not your hormones. 

To all the girls worrying about symptoms--it seems that whenever I start to feel normal, all of a sudden they come back with a vengeance.

minni, must suck to have a crazy MIL. I feel for all you ladies dealing with this. Sweetmel, your MIL sucks too! I hope I don't act this way if I ever have a son.

Booth, good luck on your scan!

AFM: I'm definitely going to find out early. I have my NT scan in a little over three weeks. First I want to know that everything looks okay, but I'm also anxious to find out the gender! LegoHouse you are a very strong person to stay team yellow!


----------



## jenniferannex

Same Cali i REALLLLY want to know what I'm having!! According to Legos crown theory of my previous baby I'm having a boy! :haha:


----------



## LegoHouse

It's not my theory :rofl: Please don't blame me if it's wrong :rofl:

I bet when you're all finding out I will want to know... haha!! x


----------



## jenniferannex

You'll be the one I look for first on here to hunt you down if you're wrong :rofl:

Whayyyy this is my 6000th post :happydance:


----------



## LegoHouse

I just read this one



> All right, all right. I'll share my secret with you. BUT, it only works if you already have a child. If this is your first baby, I'm sorry, but I can't help you. I have yet to figure out how to determine the sex of the first baby. But, if this is your second, third, fourth, or even fourteenth child, I'll bet I can predict what you're having.
> 
> If this is your second child, look at the back of the neck of your first born. Does the hairline across the back of the neck go straight across, or come to a point? If the hairline goes straight across, your baby will be the same gender that your first born is. So, if your first born is a boy, you'll be having another boy. If the hairline goes to a point, your baby will be the opposite gender of what your firstborn is. So, if your first born is a boy, you'll be having a girl!


----------



## LegoHouse

Ollie doesn't have very much hair on his neck so I can't really tell. But it works for Caitlyn, hers is pointy, so boy next = Oliver x


----------



## CaliDreaming

I kind of want a boy, but it's not a strong preference. I already have a girl so it would be nice to have a boy to experience that side of the coin too. Also, my dad's side of the family has 5 granddaughters but no grandsons, so I would be the first!


----------



## LegoHouse

Maybe his is a little pointy! I'm not sure! Ahh

The double crown thing didn't ring true though I am having one baby x


----------



## jenniferannex

Lily's is a point so that's 2 theory's and Chinese gender predictor that predict a boy, ohhhh I bet I'm having a girl :haha:


----------



## LegoHouse

Everything says girl for me, and I think it's a girl, I will be majorly shocked if there's a little winky on this baby haha x


----------



## LegoHouse

My daughter told me I'm getting fat earlier and I should stop eating so much "dirty rubbish" so I can be skinny like her :dohh:


----------



## jenniferannex

:haha: can't believe you will be making us all wait until June to find out!!!


----------



## LegoHouse

It's probably my last baby and I want the "it's a..." surprise lol x


----------



## jenniferannex

I can understand that, I can't wait for June already!!


----------



## LegoHouse

I can totally wait lol! I'm exhausted right now, another baby would probably kill me :rofl:


----------



## jenniferannex

:haha: brilliant!!


----------



## LegoHouse

I'm trying to teach Oliver the actions to twinkle twinkle little star, but he'd rather eat my mouse mat lol


----------



## Boothh

We're going to be team yellow too!


----------



## jenniferannex

You two have will power!!


----------



## trinity_enigm

I think we're going to be team yellow too but I can't guarantee that will last when we're asked at the scan lol!


----------



## jenniferannex

I think that's what would happen to me trinity if I decided yellow, I'd change my mind at the scan :haha: I've no will power what so ever!


----------



## confuzion

Being this is my first baby, I'm SUPER excited for June :)

You team yellows have my admiration! Boothh and trinity, I will also make you team yellow, though you are still welcome to change your minds :winkwink:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

If I could I would go right now and find out . How can anyone wait ? I would probably pul out all of my hair :D

Also I have side crown and I have two younger brothers so I don't think that's working :(


----------



## LegoHouse

What about your hair line x


----------



## shaslove

We are DEFINITELY finding out. 

First scan tomorrow!!


----------



## confuzion

shaslove said:


> We are DEFINITELY finding out.
> 
> First scan tomorrow!!

Good luck! Two of you ladies having scans tomorrow. Can't wait for the good news!


----------



## jenniferannex

Good luck for your scans!! :) 

It's frustrating me I can't find baby on my Doppler yet, I know it's still so early but when I see people finding it earlier than me I get angry :haha: but saying that if i go by my ovulation date I would only be 7 weeks tomorrow, wish I knew how far I really was!
In your previous pregnancies has your dating scan been closer to LMP or O date? I don't know with Lily as she was a lovely suprise :)


----------



## LegoHouse

LMP, even this time x


----------



## jenniferannex

I'm really curious to find out! Grrrr having to wait another 3 weeks! Seems so long away!


----------



## SweetMel

I had a Doppler with my first. I think I was 9 - 10 weeks before I found baby's heartbeat with it. It's kinda tricky at first because baby likes to hide.


----------



## jenniferannex

Thanks sweetmel, I'm going to try every few days so it doesn't get obsessive! I didn't have one with Lily for that reason, but this time I couldn't resist!


----------



## LegoHouse

I want one but I don't at the same time lmao!

I can't stop eating cereal!


----------



## jenniferannex

I'm really into cheese at the minute!!! Cheese on crackers mmmmmm


----------



## LegoHouse

BOY!
I couldn't even look at cheese when I was pregnant with Caitlyn without being sick in my mouth lmao


----------



## jenniferannex

:haha: I think I'm having a boy now I'm so convinced!!


----------



## LegoHouse

I have days this pregnancy where cheese is minging but most of the time it's OK so I dunno. This pregnancy is a complete mixture of my other two! x


----------



## jenniferannex

It's a mystery we will never know until June!


----------



## LegoHouse

I know. My OH really wants to find out lol! It'll be worth it not knowing though, right?! x


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

For me this pregnancy is complete opposite than my first one ...
I was just telling OH today ... ,, Just kill me now ,, ! :D
I just hope it all going to stop after first trimester 
We also decided not to pay for private scan to find out the gender before Xmas because I did more research and they can tell you at 15 weeks but there is big chance of them being wrong since the genitals are not fully developed . So I don't wanna pay for that . If we gonna get scan from the doctor we gonna ask for sure but not pay for it unless it's more than 18 weeks .
I quite sad about that but there is nothing I can do except to pay 350$ for blood gender determination which I am not gonna do for sure unless someone else wants to pay for it :D


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

LegoHouse said:


> I know. My OH really wants to find out lol! It'll be worth it not knowing though, right?! x

I guess I I would have one of each children I would probably wait also but since their is a chance of me having my first (and only ) DD I wanna know .... And I wanna know now :haha: :dohh:


----------



## jenniferannex

Definitely be worth it Lego!! 

Same for me proudmomma totally different pregnancy!! So I'm so excited to find out we just have to wait so long don't we?! Feels like agessss away!


----------



## LegoHouse

I am excited to be pregnant this time but it's a bit different. I'm not desperate for a girl, or a boy, I just want another beautiful little human and I want to know how they're going to fit into and change our family in their own little way <3


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahww lovely :cloud9:


----------



## jenniferannex

I've eaten too much :sick:


----------



## LegoHouse

:rofl:

I wish I could eat too much. I'm a bottomless pit right now!!! I've just eating two bowls of shreddies!


----------



## jenniferannex

I've just gone abit too far, I've hardly eaten all week and the last 2 days I've actually had my appetite back but I've got so excited about eating again I've overdone it :haha:

Atleast shreddies are full of fibre :D won't be having trouble going to the loo!! :haha:


----------



## confuzion

lol I'm a tad jealous. Wish I could get myself to eat anything! Still haven't had a single thing today besides water. And I'm starving but nothing sounds good :/


----------



## jenniferannex

I lasted about 2 weeks like that confusion, hope it goes for you soon so you can indulge in whatever food you want and not feel guilty :haha:


----------



## confuzion

jenniferannex said:


> I lasted about 2 weeks like that confusion, hope it goes for you soon so you can indulge in whatever food you want and not feel guilty :haha:

Thanks! Hope it passes for me too. I'll be looking forward to it!


----------



## LegoHouse

Why are boys names so hard?!


----------



## traylee01

sac measured 18mm, stupid dr wont do bloods, she said oh well just wait till next scan see if baby there first then we do full bloods etc, im like but i want thryoid progestrone, and beta bloods, i said thryoid can cause problems etc, i said endocrinolgists reccomened others and bla bla, so gotta wait it out

scan says no free fluid in there, sac measured around 6 weeks, 18mm, loosk like normal shape, so she said gotta wait it out, sucks

not getting anywhere but limited on drs here so over it, i mean i no its going to be a blighted ovum but still should want bloods done
 



Attached Files:







Image0010.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## traylee01

i might pulling at straws here i no, but a chic told me she could see something in one of my pics, i zoomed in and cut it out, if you look on a decent size bottom corner i think i can to see a ring

i think need a pc monitor to see it
 



Attached Files:







tghrthr.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

traylee01 said:


> i might pulling at straws here i no, but a chic told me she could see something in one of my pics, i zoomed in and cut it out, if you look on a decent size bottom corner i think i can to see a ring
> 
> i think need a pc monitor to see it

I also saw the ring straight away on the first photo, with my 5 week scan it was a little similar you could just see a vague outline of the yolk sac


----------



## traylee01

im goig for another scan next tues, so heres hoping something more seen
its so confusing as the sono person who writes the scan said sac is good round shape and so on nothing seen inside


----------



## Boothh

Wish me luck in scared! Scan in just under 1.5 hours x


----------



## jenniferannex

Traylee fingers crossed everything is ok! :flower:

Boothh good luck :) update us when you're back! X


----------



## traylee01

good luck


----------



## TillyMoo

Good luck! X


----------



## trinity_enigm

Good luck. Hope it goes well xx


----------



## Boothh

https://i744.photobucket.com/albums/xx85/foolsgoldx/6A2BE4F3-854D-4538-801A-2CF94CA552F2-1264-0000016912B7007B_zps06a569a4.jpg

Measuring 6+5 so my EDD is 18th June now x

Iv got an extra chorionic haemorrhage so it isn't attached to the pregnancy, but she said if I do start to spot that could be why so don't freak out, she said its tiny too. If I do start to spot I can get another scan straight away x


----------



## confuzion

Good luck boothh!!! Hope all is great. 

Traylee - I see the ring too. I don't think it's a blighted ovum. FX you see more on Tuesday!


----------



## confuzion

Yay boothh :)) that's great. Nice scan pic!! I'll update your due date. Congrats.


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahww great boothh! Glad all is well!! :)


----------



## traylee01

looking good booth wahoo


----------



## CaliDreaming

Booth, nice scan pic!! I have a hemorrhage too but no bleeding and they told me the same thing. I'm supposed to get the scan repeated in a month but my doctor didn't seem terribly concerned about it and didn't put me on bedrest or anything. Of course I'm a little worried!


----------



## Boothh

CaliDreaming said:


> Booth, nice scan pic!! I have a hemorrhage too but no bleeding and they told me the same thing. I'm supposed to get the scan repeated in a month but my doctor didn't seem terribly concerned about it and didn't put me on bedrest or anything. Of course I'm a little worried!

Mine wasn't concerned either but I'm worried too! Hopefully it will disappear though by the next scan! x


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Lovely scan pic Boothh! I have my scan of Friday and I am both scared and excited!


----------



## Jess812

great scan booth :)

has you DD changed much?


----------



## 1eighty

i thought, when i got pregnant with DS: wow, what a lot of information they don't tell you!

now, having stomach cramps that are worse than AF usually is for me, i'm thinking: wow, what a lot of information they don't tell you!

i was stressing for ages until a mommy friend told me she had the same thing and hey, it only gets worse the more you get knocked up!

:/


----------



## Boothh

Jess812 said:


> great scan booth :)
> 
> has you DD changed much?

Ten days from lmp but about 3 days from what I guessed x


----------



## SweetMel

Great scan pictures girls. I think your both going to be fine. 

AFM, I'm not feeling too good. This one is sucking the life right out of me. I don't want to do anything and everything makes me sick.


----------



## Jess812

Boothh said:


> Jess812 said:
> 
> 
> great scan booth :)
> 
> has you DD changed much?
> 
> Ten days from lmp but about 3 days from what I guessed xClick to expand...

not too bad then! ive a feeling mine with change about a week from what they think DD is x


----------



## CaliDreaming

I just read about a new gender determination test that is about 95% accurate called "Pink or Blue". You can find out the gender as early as 9 weeks. I was all interested UNTIL I saw the price tag--$179. Um, no, for that price I think I can hold out another three weeks!


----------



## jenniferannex

Jess812 said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jess812 said:
> 
> 
> great scan booth :)
> 
> has you DD changed much?
> 
> Ten days from lmp but about 3 days from what I guessed xClick to expand...
> 
> not too bad then! ive a feeling mine with change about a week from what they think DD is xClick to expand...

I also think mine will, from LMP im due 3rd June, but when I had my scan I think ill be due around the 16th or something. Have to wait another 3 weeks to find out!


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahhhhh I just found babies heartbeat :happydance::happydance: definitely no mistaking it's baby once you hear it!!! I tried to grab my phone to record it but I lost it and now can't find it again! So frustrating but so happy right now :D


----------



## confuzion

That's great. I can't wait to hear my own baby's heartbeat. You must be on cloud 9! 

I don't plan on getting a doppler though. I'm anxious by nature and I think a doppler and my probable improper use of it would only feed that anxiety :haha:


----------



## jenniferannex

I can understand that definitely, I didn't get one with Lily for that reason so god knows why I got one this time when I'm even more worried :haha: I just couldn't resist! My finger pressed the 'buy' button on its own!! :haha:


----------



## CaliDreaming

jenniferannex, you're so lucky to have picked up baby on doppler. I failed miserably at my last attempt. I think I'll give it a few more days and then try again.


----------



## Boothh

That's great you heard the hb! I'm gonna order a Doppler and hopefully I'll try next week x


----------



## jenniferannex

Cali I haven't even able to find it since!! Think I just did it at the right time where I could quickly get baby! Wish I could find it again though I want to hear that noise!!!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Just got home from doc . Office . I had just confirmation pregnancy test and they calculated my due date for 17th June . They said it can change again with first ultrasound of course ;)


----------



## LegoHouse

I swear these stomach pains I've had since I found out I'm pregnant have been astronomical. I swear it is almost as bad at mild contractions. It has me doubled over at times. The epu said normal pregnancy pains but if baby is ok surely they should suggest I go to the doctor in case it's a different problem lol x


----------



## Rozzer

Confuzion, can you please update my due date to 14 June?

Thank you! 

My darling mother has given me her bloody cold so I feel miserable AND some bleepin bleeps have defrauded my credit card of $500 through my paypal account. What a cry bush day!


----------



## 1eighty

Rozzer said:


> Confuzion, can you please update my due date to 14 June?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> My darling mother has given me her bloody cold so I feel miserable AND some bleepin bleeps have defrauded my credit card of $500 through my paypal account. What a cry bush day!

holy crap, i thought paypal was pretty damn secure! how'd they manage that?? are you getting the money back?


----------



## minni2906

Two more daysssssss!!!!!!


----------



## confuzion

I'll update your due date sure thing Rozzer :thumbup:

You too proudmama :)

minni - 2 for you, 3 for me! eeeek. exciting!


----------



## rainbowsun

When you guys say you're nauseous, or that morning sickness has hit, do you mean you're actually throwing up, or just feeling like you want to?

I haven't thrown up once, but I'm dry heaving all evening long (looks like I have evening sickness instead of morning sickness, lol). I'm a teacher, and I'm so scared that the one time I'll actually throw up, it'll be in middle of class. 

How are you all handling the nausea?

:sick::sick::sick::sick::sick:


----------



## Rozzer

1eighty said:


> Rozzer said:
> 
> 
> Confuzion, can you please update my due date to 14 June?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> My darling mother has given me her bloody cold so I feel miserable AND some bleepin bleeps have defrauded my credit card of $500 through my paypal account. What a cry bush day!
> 
> holy crap, i thought paypal was pretty damn secure! how'd they manage that?? are you getting the money back?Click to expand...

I have no idea how they managed it, but I've disputed the transaction so fingers crossed I get it back!

Meant rubbish, not cry bush. Ridiculous autocorrect


----------



## confuzion

Any of you ladies read any pregnancy books? I saw a few ladies recommended "the girlfriend's guide to pregnancy" on this forum and so I borrowed it from open library (digital copy) to read.

I got through about half the book. I'm SO glad I didn't actually buy it. I found the book kind of offensive. The author is condescending, going so far as to say women choosing natural childbirth are "lacking in judgment." Claims a few glasses of alcohol in pregnancy are ok (no scientific evidence. Blindly leading women into what could be a mistake). Really picks on women who may be overweight. And lastly, makes men seem like uncaring idiots who need to be told what to do.

Anyway, sorry about the rant. It just really bothered me. I can see why someone would like it. Particularly, for the simple way it's written--easy to read. But definitely not for me. Then again I majored in chemistry and biology as a college student then went on to get my master's in chemistry so books that go into excruciating complicated details don't bother me. I'm anal about knowing everything :haha:


----------



## jenniferannex

Rozzer - that's awful!! Hope you get your money back soon!!!

Rainbow sun - I'm never actually sick I'm the same where i just feel so nauseous, it's died down a little now but some days it just appears. Hope you're feeling better soon!

Confuzion - that book does sound pretty ridiculous, to 'recommend' any sort of drinking is silly, atleast we know not to pay any attention to it, the thought of alcohol makes me feel sick :sick:


----------



## Boothh

I read that book when I was first ever pregnant about 5 years ago. I got the impression it was outdated then so it's probably even worse now!


----------



## Picksbaby

Can't wait till tomorrow I'll be on my way to the hospital to have my 8week scan!!! My partner is coming with me he's yet to witness a scan it's his first baby my second but we've had three miscarriages between! I'm so excited!!! We don't have to book a time either they've just handed me a ultrasound form and told me to get it done before my next consultant appointment. Slightly tempted to go today!!


----------



## Picksbaby

Has anyone got there midwife appointment and there green folders yet? I've not had anything last time when I had my pregnancy confirmed which sadly ended in miscarriage I've had the midwife appointment sent out a week or two after seeing the doctor....
This time I had a referral from the doctor sent off on the 8th October but I haven't heard anything I was 4weeks and 3days I'm now 7weeks and 6days I don't want to miss the 8/10 week appointment book in and defo not miss the nt scan I don't mind having it done at 13weeks though! I'm getting scanned every two week by my consultant


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Picksbaby said:


> Can't wait till tomorrow I'll be on my way to the hospital to have my 8week scan!!! My partner is coming with me he's yet to witness a scan it's his first baby my second but we've had three miscarriages between! I'm so excited!!! We don't have to book a time either they've just handed me a ultrasound form and told me to get it done before my next consultant appointment. Slightly tempted to go today!!

I know what you mean Picks, I keep moving my scan closer, it was first Friday at 12pm then Friday at 7.30am now its Thursday at 7.15am :haha: I am so desperate to see heartbeats!


----------



## jenniferannex

Good luck with the scan picks!!

I'm guessing you are in the UK? I am too and I saw my doctor at 5 weeks, I got my booking app and my green notes through the post a week later and my booking app was at exactly 8 weeks. She's took my green notes off me now and I will get them back at my scan. Maybe give your doctors a call and see where they are at with it all?


----------



## Picksbaby

*Jennifer* yeah I'm also in the uk in hertfordshire, I might just have to do that I feel like I'm being left behind. Thought I might of had something in the post by now or a phone call... Don't want to leave it to late so that there's no appointments! 

*ibelieve* I just can't help it!! My first scan was amazing I thought I was 5weeks 4daye but I was 6weeks dead on and the lady was lovely spent ages showing me everything was so clear could see my little pickle and it's heartbeat she even gave me a photo! Was amazed!!! I was more expecting her to tell me I'm not pregnant and it's all in my head! .... Congrats on twins!! Twice the fun!! Double the trouble ;)


----------



## jenniferannex

Sometimes they need a kick up the bum to be reminded :haha:


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

*ibelieve* I just can't help it!! My first scan was amazing I thought I was 5weeks 4daye but I was 6weeks dead on and the lady was lovely spent ages showing me everything was so clear could see my little pickle and it's heartbeat she even gave me a photo! Was amazed!!! I was more expecting her to tell me I'm not pregnant and it's all in my head! .... Congrats on twins!! Twice the fun!! Double the trouble ;)

My first scan was at 5.5 but the sacs were measuring 5 weeks, only two yolk sacs and one visible fetal pole but nothing else, so we hoping and praying we get to hear or at least see some heartbeats...

_Double the trouble_ is an understatement :haha:


----------



## trinity_enigm

Confuzion I think you might like the book I'm reading- I've only just started it mind but it sounds right up your alley. It's called Expecting Better: Why the Conventional Pregnancy Wisdom Is Wrong-and What You Really Need to Know

Basically she was fed up of hearing all the pregnancy advice and nobody really being able to tell her why she couldn't do something and how big the risk really is so she searched out the studies behind them to find out what they really mean. Ie when it comes to drinking she found all the studies were based around alcoholic mothers many of whom also took drugs so you really can't be sure about what has caused what damage. However she also says that there are no studies into 'normal' drinking so there is no safe limit and that people are just making assumptions. It's very interesting.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Rainbowsun, I feel sick to my stomach but hardly ever feel like I'm actually going to throw up. A couple of times after smelling something really foul I've felt like throwing up but otherwise my food stays down. Hang in there. I can't imagine what that's like. 

confuzion, the author of that book really doesn't sound like she knows what she's talking about! I don't think I'd like that book either. 

Picksbaby, good luck on your scan. I bet your partner is excited!! I bet time is moving soooo slowly for you right now. 

Ibelieveitwil, I hope you get to hear the heartbeats next scan. 

Trinity_enigm, Now that book sounds interesting. I think a lot of the things they tell us not to do are just overkill. The author retains her credibility in my mind by not endorsing drinking during pregnancy, because I do believe there is strong evidence that it's harmful, even in normal amounts. I saw a presentation on fetal alcohol syndrome, and the presenter put forth a theory that a lot of the most severe damage is caused during a window of time just a few days after a woman has missed her period. She went on to say that this is especially a problem for women who aren't TTC and might not now they are pregnant until much later. Made me not want to take another drink ever!


----------



## SweetMel

I haven't actually vomited yet. I just gag and cough. I find that frozen lemonade slushies are really good to keep the nausea away.


----------



## joeyjo

Still here, still waiting for my repeat scan in 2 weeks when I find out if it's a viable pregnancy or a blighted ovum but I feel sooooo nauseous today, really, really sick - worst day yet. If this turns out to be a BO with much much worse nausea than in either of my other pregnancies it does seem even more unfair! Nausea is even harder to deal with every time I think there might not even be a baby! 

Also a bit sad (selfishly & only for me) because one of my mummy friends here just announced her pregnancy after a happy 10week scan - I'd love to share but daren't till I know what is happening.


----------



## trinity_enigm

CaliDreaming said:


> Rainbowsun, I feel sick to my stomach but hardly ever feel like I'm actually going to throw up. A couple of times after smelling something really foul I've felt like throwing up but otherwise my food stays down. Hang in there. I can't imagine what that's like.
> 
> confuzion, the author of that book really doesn't sound like she knows what she's talking about! I don't think I'd like that book either.
> 
> Picksbaby, good luck on your scan. I bet your partner is excited!! I bet time is moving soooo slowly for you right now.
> 
> Ibelieveitwil, I hope you get to hear the heartbeats next scan.
> 
> Trinity_enigm, Now that book sounds interesting. I think a lot of the things they tell us not to do are just overkill. The author retains her credibility in my mind by not endorsing drinking during pregnancy, because I do believe there is strong evidence that it's harmful, even in normal amounts. I saw a presentation on fetal alcohol syndrome, and the presenter put forth a theory that a lot of the most severe damage is caused during a window of time just a few days after a woman has missed her period. She went on to say that this is especially a problem for women who aren't TTC and might not now they are pregnant until much later. Made me not want to take another drink ever!

Well the author doesn't really tell you what to do either way it's all about having the facts and making your mind up. She's an economist and spends her life making informed decisions about whether or not something is too risky for her. Not necessarily drinking but eating a runny egg or whether being over weight or under weight will be disastrous.


----------



## Picksbaby

Urgh!!! Just called my local antenatal suit they haven't received my referral form from my doctor! So I've had to make yet another doctors appointment ..... They can't see me till next Monday!!! I'll be 9weeks by then feel like I'm getting left behind :(


----------



## Picksbaby

They've said I can do a self referal and I'll get a appointment within 24hours of them (in my eyes 2days after you click send) but I can't get it up on the iPad or iPhone it has to be done on a PC/laptop which I don't have!!! How frustrating!!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Hello again ladies! :hi: Lovely to see all the beautiful scan pics and glad everyone is doing well, ms aside :sick:.
I've been off here for a few days as I had a scare this weekend.

*TMI alert!* On Saturday afternoon I noticed pink when I wiped. It was just one spot but it scared me as I've only had brownish stains when I wipe or on my pantyliner. I tried to ignore but when I came back from the store there was a bit more staining on my pantyliner and it was dark red! :-s:shock: I called the on call doctor and she told me that spotting was very common, especially in multiples (they think I may have two snuggled in there,) and not to worry unless it's bright red and heavy followed by bad cramps. Needless to say I was a mess the rest of the day anyway and analyzing everytime I wiped!! There was no more pink or red, just brownish cm. On top of that scare, I've been trying to eat healthy and I've been making myself a green smoothie everyday with spinach and fruit. I had one Saturday and made pesto chicken for dinner. On Sunday morning, after my DH left for the airport, I had the worst diarrhea and it was GREEN!!! It looked like pesto! I've never had green D before and I don't know if was all the green smoothies I've been having or the pesto chicken! I googled (whish I shouldn't have,) and found that pesto and basil is not good when pregnant! I tried to calm myself down by meditating, lol! Has anyone experienced any diarrhea?? Now I haven't pooped since Sunday :shrug:. So strange!

This is my first child and we had infertility struggles so I am a nervous wreck!! I don't know how I'm going to make it to my scan on Thursday but I'm trying to take it on day at a time. I keep flip flopping between believing I'm pregnant, to thinking the worst has happened! I need :help:! Just a few more days to my 6 week scan and I hope and pray everything is okay!

Sorry for the TMI novel but I have never been so anxious and worried about anything before. I just want to see a healthy bean and heartbeat on Thursday!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Hi girls , how are you all doing ?
As I was saying I went to get my confirmation of pregnancy done yesterday . They always give you huge bottle of prenatal vitamins . 
I have some left that I previously bought and I wanted to finish them and than start to take those they gave me . But what I have noticed today was the caption on the bottle they gave me ... ,,Prenatal vitamins PLUS IRON ,, in red letters .
I am sure the bottle they gave me with my first pregnancy was just prenatal vitamins . I know they cannot say anything ( same as u/s technician ) , you always have to wait for your doctor to discuss stuff with you . But do you think that means I am low in iron ( anemic ) or it's just prevention of being low in iron . I did not find anything online so I have no idea if you can find the iron level from urine of just from blood . 
I don't know if you remember but I was complaining about heavy dizziness and low blood pressure here and there . 
And now when I read what can Armenia cause in pregnancy I am terrified ..
I mean if they knew something was wrong they would have to tell me to make sure I take those vitamins right ? 

1babydreamer : I am sorry to hear your days have been so crazy . I kinds think the green stool is from the food you ate since mine is kinda pinkish / red when I eat a lot of beats :D 
You are pretty early so the spotting may be implantation bleeding . Just keep and eye on it and if you gonna spot for longer than 3 days I would go check it out ;)

I hope everyone is doing great . I don't remember who was asking but my ms is crazy bad without vomiting . I can't do anything than laying and feeling sorry for myself and wish it's gonna ease a little :(


----------



## jenniferannex

Joeyjo, not long now! Fingers crossed it's not a BO and baby is fine!!

Picks, argh!! How annoying for you, doctors are pretty useless at times aren't they! Hope you can refer yourself soon so you don't have to wait until 9 weeks!

Baby dreamer, I would also say what you've eaten has caused that colour diarrhoea, and I had really bad D for 8 days a couple of weeks ago, but that was down to a stomach bug! Not good! Good luck for your scan :D

Proud momma, I'm not sure about the prenatal vitamins, was the iron a sticker that had been stuck on or already on the bottle? Iron count is from blood tests so if you have had your blood tests before then then they would of known from that? But I thought they might of said something about it. Hope all is ok anyway :)


----------



## Angelcake2013

Hi ladies, can I join even though I'm a bit late to the party. I thought I was due July 2nd but after going to the doctors I realised I miscalculated and am actually due on June 29th! This is my first pregnancy so will be nice to have some ladies to talk to


----------



## LegoHouse

I can't keep up anymore lol! I hope everyone is ok, and welcome newbies :)


I feel so sick guys. This baby hates food lol! My milk supply is going to disappear if I keep this up lol :(


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

jenniferannex said:


> Joeyjo, not long now! Fingers crossed it's not a BO and baby is fine!!
> 
> Picks, argh!! How annoying for you, doctors are pretty useless at times aren't they! Hope you can refer yourself soon so you don't have to wait until 9 weeks!
> 
> Baby dreamer, I would also say what you've eaten has caused that colour diarrhoea, and I had really bad D for 8 days a couple of weeks ago, but that was down to a stomach bug! Not good! Good luck for your scan :D
> 
> Proud momma, I'm not sure about the prenatal vitamins, was the iron a sticker that had been stuck on or already on the bottle? Iron count is from blood tests so if you have had your blood tests before then then they would of known from that? But I thought they might of said something about it. Hope all is ok anyway :)

It was already on the bottle . And I did not have any blood work done yet ...


----------



## jenniferannex

Welcome and congratulations angelcake :wave:

Lego that sucks!! Hope you start to feel better soon!

Proudnomma hmmm I'm not sure then, maybe ring and ask if you're not sure :)


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thanks girls! The briwn spotting or brownish cm has been pretty steady since two days before my positive beta. Doctor and nurses say brown is ok and common in multiples. Sone days I barely have any abd only egen i wipe and some days it's more. I dont think it can be implantation bleeding anymore as I'm almist 6 weeks along. It's the pink and dark red that worried me. 
I will hold out with the worst case scenarios until my scan!

Thanks for the support!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Sorry for all the mistakes. I'm on my mobile ;)


----------



## OpheliaVY

Had my 8 week scan today. My new EDD is June 8th from LMP BUT I didn't ovulate until 9-18 so I'm actually measuring ahead. Yay! The hearbeat sounded strong and it was in there turning and waving its little nubs. So excited!! 

Next appointment is at 12 weeks and I get another scan. YAY! 

The Dr. did ask if I wanted a C-section this time. With my ds I tore 4 degrees and 5 is the worst. I couldn't sit right for 6 months. I told him at the moment I'm going with no, but I'll be googling more info. I neve even really thought about it and would hate to think I could lose control of my BM and gas. lol Any of you ladies have any experience with that? 

Welcome to all the newbies! I don't update much but I do read this thread religiously.
 



Attached Files:







SCAN.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## minni2906

Welcome to the newbies, and congrats!!!

Love seeing all these beautiful scans, but I must admit, I am a tad jealous!! :haha:

I have my first appointment tomorrow. I don't know if they'll do a scan in the office or not, but here's hoping!! :happydance:


----------



## trinity_enigm

Oh my lord this baby is a hungry one! I don't normally eat breakfast but now I have to have a slice of toast or something then mid morning I have a yoghurt,for lunch I had 2 slices of toast (still have nausea so eating lots of bland food) and some celery then over the afternoon an apple and some more celery plus a couple of handfuls of cereal. And when I got home I was so hungry I had to eat straight away and had a big plateful of scrambled eggs on toast- I going to be massive!!!

I'm not normally one for snacking and just eat lunch and dinner- now I'm finding I have to eat every couple of hours else I get horrible hunger pangs.


----------



## confuzion

Picksbaby - sorry. I know it must be frustrating to rely on doctors only to ave them disappoint you. Hope you get it sorted.

babydreamer - sounds normal. Hope you find everything ok on thursday (hope both of us do as that day is the moment of truth for me too!)

joeyjo - FX all is ok. I personally think your scans were just early. I hope it all turns out well.

proudmomma - sounds to me like they gave you routine prenatals. If something were wrong with your iron levels (which they only check by blood), they would have told you.

Lego - So sorry you're not feeling well. But I'm with you. My baby wants me starving because I don't want to eat anything at all at the moment despite my stomach growling up a storm.

ophelia - congrats on the scan that's beautiful! I'll update your due date!

minni - can't help myself I'm jealous too. But you get to go to your doctors tomorrow! yay!

Angelcake - congratulations and welcome! Never too late to join and chat with us. It's my first pregnancy too (well sort of--I had a miscarriage before but if all goes well, it's my first baby :))


----------



## Boothh

OpheliaVY said:


> Had my 8 week scan today. My new EDD is June 8th from LMP BUT I didn't ovulate until 9-18 so I'm actually measuring ahead. Yay! The hearbeat sounded strong and it was in there turning and waving its little nubs. So excited!!
> 
> Next appointment is at 12 weeks and I get another scan. YAY!
> 
> The Dr. did ask if I wanted a C-section this time. With my ds I tore 4 degrees and 5 is the worst. I couldn't sit right for 6 months. I told him at the moment I'm going with no, but I'll be googling more info. I neve even really thought about it and would hate to think I could lose control of my BM and gas. lol Any of you ladies have any experience with that?
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies! I don't update much but I do read this thread religiously.

I had a 4th degree tear with my first baby and had a c section with my second baby. Elective c section in my experience was great and the recovery compared was a breeze! I'll definitely be opting for a csection this time too! The risk of problems from another tear was too great for me! x


----------



## LegoHouse

Ouchies! C section was my biggest fear until I just read about 4th degree tears! I had a 2nd degree tear with Caitlyn and grazing with Oliver. X


----------



## TillyMoo

Congrats & welcome newbies!

Ophelia - love your scan pic! Could you actually see baba's wee arms & legs moving?

Hope you ladies anxiously waiting on scans are ok.

I couldn't hack the wait til the 12 week scan so I went & booked a private scan for next week. I'll be 8 weeks by then :0)


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

1babydreamer said:


> Thanks girls! The briwn spotting or brownish cm has been pretty steady since two days before my positive beta. Doctor and nurses say brown is ok and common in multiples. Sone days I barely have any abd only egen i wipe and some days it's more. I dont think it can be implantation bleeding anymore as I'm almist 6 weeks along. It's the pink and dark red that worried me.
> I will hold out with the worst case scenarios until my scan!
> 
> Thanks for the support!

So you having twins ? And did the doctor check you up after you started spotting ?


----------



## Sizzles

I have a scan tomorrow at 8+1, which I'm pretty anxious about. Could any of you advise whether it's likely to be a abdominal or vaginal scan at 8 weeks; nothing was mentioned and I don't know whether to go hell for leather to fill my bladder or make sure I empty it as soon as I arrive at the hospital!

Welcome to the new ladies.


----------



## LegoHouse

I had my 6+5 scan abdominaly and she said if she had to switch to vaginal i could go for a wee lol


----------



## traylee01

i no how you feel joeyjo i hate waiting to, im in the same boat, they said could be blighted ovum cause they saw nothing, but when i zoom in i see this

it says around 6 weeks on my scan, there is like a blurred bit and a line thing
its so weird so it might be pixels, but how ever i went over my old scans from previous and the MHZ was higher so frequency was higher and we could only just see her, so could down to sono who does it

oh and some scans on mine sayn the gestational sac is say 15mm, and some say highest 18mm, and it has grown the 1mm a day as it should be from my scan weeks ago. they said on report a sac measuring 18mm, but depends which angle and how clear she got it, so somewhere between 15 and 18mm

heres a image zoomed in but could be just off pixels :(
 



Attached Files:







not sure.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AmyNolan2013

Hi ladies,
I haven't been around for a few days the sickness has had the better of me! I have my first midwife appt tomorrow morning, and this evening I have just been to the toilet and when I wiped there was a tiny bit of pink on the paper.
All this is very new to me, is this normal? I am around 8 weeks give or take a day or two.
I have had a few tummy pains for a while now but putting this down to the ever changing situation going on inside my tummy &#55357;&#56883;


----------



## TillyMoo

Sizzles - not sure. I had scans at 6 weeks with previous two children .& they were both vaginal. I'm a slim person but they couldn't find either when they tried the abdominal scans. I've my first scan with this pregnancy next week - I'll be at a similar stage to you (8+3). I've been told to drink loads before as they'll try an abdominal scan first. If they can't get a good view they'll do a vaginal scan (if this happens I'll ask to use the bathroom first). Good luck tomorrow :o) x

Amy - don't worry. It's maybe just a bit left over from implantation? If it gets heavy do call your epu. The midwife at your apt tomorrow will probably be able to put you more at ease xx

Traylee &joeyjo - I hope you both get some lovely news soon xx


----------



## luminescent

Hi all! I've been sort of MIA for a while.
Things are going just fine in there with the bean (I assume) but I've been not so great. OH is still pretty scared and upset, and I felt so hopeless the other day. I was on planned parenthood's website, thinking about calling them. I feel terrible even writing that here. OH won't give that idea up, cause "there's still time."
I know most of you can't relate to my situation- id give anything to be married/financially stable/a little older/etc. This is just the wrong time. 
We're supposed to be moving to portland June 1, my edd is June 8th so obviously that wont be happening. I just imagine myself living at my parent's house, with a baby, and not sure what OH would do.. That's not how i imagined life going. It just terrifies me, I feel like things are going all wrong :(
I'm so sorry to vent to all of you, I wish I could be as excited as I should. 
On the bright side- I am still thrilled for all of you, of course :) I'm a bit too lazy to work through 20+ missed pages, but congrats to any new BFPs!


----------



## Boothh

They found baby through abdominal scan yesterday at 6+5 but had to go vaginal for more detail! With my last pregnancy they started doing abdominal around 8 weeks. I'd go with a full bladder, it's easier to empty it then to fill it up at short notice, they just had me empty mine in the toilet that linked on to the scan room x


----------



## OpheliaVY

luminescent said:


> Hi all! I've been sort of MIA for a while.
> Things are going just fine in there with the bean (I assume) but I've been not so great. OH is still pretty scared and upset, and I felt so hopeless the other day. I was on planned parenthood's website, thinking about calling them. I feel terrible even writing that here. OH won't give that idea up, cause "there's still time."
> I know most of you can't relate to my situation- id give anything to be married/financially stable/a little older/etc. This is just the wrong time.
> We're supposed to be moving to portland June 1, my edd is June 8th so obviously that wont be happening. I just imagine myself living at my parent's house, with a baby, and not sure what OH would do.. That's not how i imagined life going. It just terrifies me, I feel like things are going all wrong :(
> I'm so sorry to vent to all of you, I wish I could be as excited as I should.
> On the bright side- I am still thrilled for all of you, of course :) I'm a bit too lazy to work through 20+ missed pages, but congrats to any new BFPs!

I'd like to think that I'm pro-choice for the simple fact that I don't think the government should tell women what they can/can't do with their bodies. With that being said...OH shouldn't even mention it. I don't believe there is a "wrong time" to have a baby. I believe all babies are blessings and miracles from God. IDK if you're religious or not, but just pray about it. It's ok to be scared and terrified. I know I am and I've already had 1 baby and couldn't be more stable and secure in my life. Even if you don't want to keep the baby there's always adoption. Go over to assisted conception and LTTTC boards and see what those women would do for a baby. I hope you realize just how fortunate and blessed you are to get pregnant. Don't make any rash decisions based on your OH. You need to do what's right for your baby. It's the most important thing right now.


----------



## LegoHouse

This thread will get closed if people start debating terminations. This forum isn't really the appropriate place. I hope you make the decision that is right for you and not anyone else as you have to carry that decision with you forever.


----------



## luminescent

Eek! 
I apologize, I wasn't about to start debating it. I fully intend on, and want to, continue this pregnancy- I was just explaining how I've been feeling and the conflicting things in my life right now. It's not a route I ever want to have to take. I just dont know how I'm going to do this.
I guess I was just looking for a bit of reassurance hoping some of you could try to understand a bit. I see that this is not the place to do that. The only thing I should feel is grateful and happy, I guess.

I do realize how grateful some women would be, but I am not, like I said, in the position of those women. When your OH doesn't want this, and you aren't in a great financial situation, with nowhere to live when the baby comes- it seems to be a big burden right now. 

I am not here to be lectured. I feel like i'm going to be looked down on for even talking about this conflict. Remember, everyone's lives and situations are different. 

I am beyond stressed and worried right now, I see that I guess I have to take a bit of a break from here. I will be back when things are figured out.. I really do enjoy talking to all of you and reading the thread.

Sometimes all someone is looking for is an "it's going to be okay, and you will do the right thing."


----------



## confuzion

Hope everything works out for you luminescent. Whatever way that may be. Hope you feel better soon. But I agree about not making the decision for anyone else but yourself. Praying for you.


----------



## OpheliaVY

Please don't take anything I said as a lecture. You're young, scared and it's understandable for all the options you have to run through your head. I was just pointing out your other options. If you have family and friends that will support you then it will all be ok. It will be ok even if you don't have the support. If you decide to take OH up on what he wants to do, do you think your relationship will last knowing it's not what you wanted to do. It's going to be hard if you do it on your own. It'll be worth it though. Just weigh all of your options very heavily. Have you been to the dr to see the baby? I promise it will all be ok. Both are life changing decisions. I wish you the best with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## luminescent

OpheliaVY said:


> Please don't take anything I said as a lecture. You're young, scared and it's understandable for all the options you have to run through your head. I was just pointing out your other options. If you have family and friends that will support you then it will all be ok. It will be ok even if you don't have the support. If you decide to take OH up on what he wants to do, do you think your relationship will last knowing it's not what you wanted to do. It's going to be hard if you do it on your own. It'll be worth it though. Just weigh all of your options very heavily. Have you been to the dr to see the baby? I promise it will all be ok. Both are life changing decisions. I wish you the best with whatever you decide to do.

I understand what you are saying, it's just hard to take that to heart with my situation being so different. I can just see this isn't the place for me to be considering and questioning this, I don't want to offend or upset anyone.
I haven't seen it, but I'm scheduled for a scan in about 2 weeks. I'll try my hardest to do what's best. Thank you


----------



## LegoHouse

I've been in your situation, and I didn't discuss those feelings in here because it isn't fair on others and it's actually against the rules.

I was 18 when I fell pregnant with my daughter, her dad and I were most definitely not ready for a baby and he said if I kept her he would leave me, or worse, cut her out of me. He loves her now and life is good. She's the best decision I ever made but I do understand your conflict. It isn't easy doing life backwards, havin g the baby then trying to conquer everything else.


----------



## confuzion

On a more positive note ladies. Haven't heard of many complaining of sickness lately. I've learned a couple tricks that seem to ease my queasiness:

Iced water with lemon helps. It also gets me to drink more water. 
Anything with bread or toast when the hunger and nausea are battling. 

How about you ladies? Anyone have tips or tricks that seem to help them to share?


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Nausea is definitely gone a bit easier and you so right about the bread and water, I am loving toast in the morning, I don't feel too sick after eating it! Yum!!

Just to think tomorrow this time I will be waiting for my scan :happydance:


----------



## confuzion

Ibelieveitwil said:


> Nausea is definitely gone a bit easier and you so right about the bread and water, I am loving toast in the morning, I don't feel too sick after eating it! Yum!!
> 
> Just to think tomorrow this time I will be waiting for my scan :happydance:

Good luck! I'll be looking forward to your update. Still another day to go for me. But I have an acupuncture appointment tomorrow so that ought to keep me busy. But I'm gonna have trouble sleeping tomorrow night thinking of my scan the next day!


----------



## LegoHouse

I still feel really sick all the time lol nothing works for me yet :/ sleep definitely makes it worse. I think I need to man up because I reckon I'm in for the 9 month sickness again lol x


----------



## jenniferannex

Luminescent. I'm sorry you're feeling like this :( although I've never had a problem with my OH on board but it is always the men who find it harder to adjust. I just have to say please do not worry, I'm sure as soon as your baby arrives your OHs mind will change completely. As for money and living situations, it will all work it self out, things like that do. Everything happens for a reason and I really do think everything will work out for you, don't ever feel like you can't talk to us on here as we are here to listen. Good luck with everything :hugs: xx

Glad everyone's sickness is dying down, apart from you Lego, I feel sorry for you you haven't had a break yet!! Mine has gone just the odd day it comes back but no where near as bad! 

So, where do you all come from anyway? :) i think we need to get to know each other abit more. Call me Jen :D I'm 23 and live in England, uk. What about you?


----------



## Boothh

Lots of people are in a difficult situation when they have their first baby. I was 19, me and my now DH had only known each other a few months and weren't even together! I was living between my mum and dad's houses, no job, no money etc etc. DH was not happy at first but having our son was the making of us! We are so happy now, married, have two babies and this is #3 we are in a lot more stable position. It just takes time and you will make it work somehow!


----------



## trinity_enigm

I got some sea bands and they seem to help with the nausea quite a lot but it just leaves me permanently hungry but can still only eat bland things which rules out a lot of fruit because I'm finding it too acidic although I'm lovely Granny Smith apples even though they're quite sour. Also I'm finding munching on celery quite good too. Maybe I just like crunchy things?


----------



## Rozzer

Great idea Jen - call me Roz, I'm 31 and live in Auckland, New Zealand.

I was way too busy at work to eat or drink anything (apart from a snack at 11am) so I've been feeling awful ever since dinner. I seem to be ok with extremes - either not eating at all it always eating


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

confuzion said:


> Ibelieveitwil said:
> 
> 
> Nausea is definitely gone a bit easier and you so right about the bread and water, I am loving toast in the morning, I don't feel too sick after eating it! Yum!!
> 
> Just to think tomorrow this time I will be waiting for my scan :happydance:
> 
> Good luck! I'll be looking forward to your update. Still another day to go for me. But I have an acupuncture appointment tomorrow so that ought to keep me busy. But I'm gonna have trouble sleeping tomorrow night thinking of my scan the next day!Click to expand...

my scan was actually Friday but I couldn't wait so I pushed it further, I would go today if I could... nice to have a distraction!

Don't even talk about sleeping tonight I will probably dream constantly about the scan like I have been for the last 3 nights :wacko: Just praying my babies are okay! Really really tempted to go to my gynae for a scan today but the technician is only there until 12pm so Im kinda late!

Spoke too soon about the nausea, came back today after breakfast, I find if I eat anything salty it usually helps for a while...


----------



## Boothh

I'm Becki and I'm 24 and we live in Yorkshire in the UK

I'm taking sickness meds most days now, iv lost my appetite and iv actually lost weight! I'm living off sweets and sugary drinks during the day and then eating a small portion of whatever I make DH in the evening. It's the only way I'm managing. Though I do keep graving meat and gravy type things. On Monday I really wanted homemade steak pie, ended up with sausages and mash and gravy lol. Yesterday I ended up getting a pudding chips and gravy from the chippy and I really want to make potato hash and dumplings. I don't even like meat really so it's abit weird. Must be the anaemia wanting steak type things!


----------



## joeyjo

I'm Jo, I'm 33 (how did that happen!) and I'm originally from the UK but I've been living in Madrid, Spain since July.


----------



## OpheliaVY

I'm Vanessa, 28 and in the good ol' USofA. 

I've only been slightly ill but I find toast cures it. My extreme symptom is exhaustion. I have no energy to do anything and my house shows it. It looks like a bomb exploded and laundry just keeps piling up. My poor OH and DS are living off take out because I can't find the energy to cook. I'm so looking forward to 2nd trimester and "nesting".


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Im Kylie, 30 South Africa, 

I also found toast helps but not for too long, after a while I go back to feeling argh :sick: I drink loads of water so I have had minimal tiredness. My house looks the same way, I keep telling myself, today I am going to cook and then I feel like death when I get home and we end up eating out. I literally have no towels left so I have to do laundry tonight!


----------



## CaliDreaming

luminescent, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: There are no right decisions in your situation, just what is right for you. I can imagine you're feeling really lonely right now, but I can assure you that you are not the only one going through this. Does Planned Parenthood have counseling services or support groups or can you seek counseling on your own? I really think you need to talk with someone who can help you determine what it really is you want to do. We are definitely here for you for support, but as you have already recognized, given the nature of this forum, we probably aren't the best people to help you out with that decision. And yes, everything will be just fine, whatever happens just like millions of women before you.

Great idea Jen--You can call me Cali and I live in Atlanta, Georgia in the U.S. I'm 39 and this will be my second child. 

AFM, I have had a very ROUGH morning. I woke up at around 3 am with a raging headache and no pregnancy safe meds. I also was feeling so nauseous. Now I'm at work feeling like something the dog drug in. I hope I am okay for Halloween. UGH!


----------



## CaliDreaming

SO glad I do not suffer with ms all the time! It all just hit like a ton of bricks this morning.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Hi everyone !
I feel little bit better also , since yesterday . I don't have ms all day , just here and there and certain smells makes it worse .of course I don't like being sick but on the other side I feel nervous when I am not because I think something is wrong .
I am glad everyone else is feeling better and I am jealous of all the scans .
I found some gender prediction kit online for 15$ and it say it's pretty accurate . Except for those you said they got purple color except blue or pink but they got new test free and it was accurate . So it may be fun to do that . Of course I would make sure with scan if it's a boy or girl but it would be fun I guess .
I am sorry if I am not gonna remember all of the names . I am very bad at it :D
My name is Kate , I live in USA ( North Carolina ) but originally from Czech Republic . I am 24 ( 25 in December ) so you could say I am 25 :D 
Anyone else feels like they gonna end up in psychiatric clinic before hearing the HB for the first time and starting safely second trimester ? It feels like sooo long and sooo far away :(


----------



## Jess812

Well i ended up having a early scan due to problems... turned out all ok thank goodness! Im put back 4 days which makes me correct with my dates not midwifes  .. 
DD 6th June so could you change please x
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0399_1.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## CaliDreaming

So glad your scan went well Jess!

confuzion, while you're at it, could you change my due date to June 1


----------



## justagirl2

Not sure why I never update but I am a faithful reader! I am dying to get my scan just like everyone else and cannot wait to see a heartbeat. Rejoicing with all the normal scans here! I keep telling myself to enjoy every moment. Because right now my pregnancy is perfect and I don't want to waste a single day of it being negative or stressed for no reason. Live in the moment which is I am carrying my baby and everything is fine. And the odds are on my side that it will stay that way. 

That was mostly a pep talk for me. :) my first visit/scan isn't until nov. 19th but I may see if my husband will do one earlier. He is a resident and our clinic has a machine we can use. Do you think that's a bad idea??

I'm Ally and I'm from Idaho. I'm 30 years old. Nice to meet you all! How many other first time moms out there?


----------



## SweetMel

My name is Melissa. I live in the US. I had my first when I was 28, my second when I was 30 and now I'm 37. I'm remarried and this will be my husband's first. 

I'm having more ms with this one than I did the others. My lower abdomen is already getting bigger. I guess that's normal for third babies. If I'm not constantly sipping on something flavorful, then I get nauseous.


----------



## justagirl2

ps I hate to say it but I haven't really had any morning sickness yet. Maybe it is still coming? Sounds awful!


----------



## confuzion

Wow we're a diverse group of ladies I love it :)

You guys can call me sarah (or confuzion/confusion if that's what you're used to lol. It's a dumb poster name wish I would have come up with something more creative :haha:). From US, NJ.

I'm 24 (like proudmomma, also 25 in December). Been married for a year (our anniversary was 9 days ago!), and this will be our first baby!

Jess and Cali - I'll get right on changing those dates for you gals! Congrats on your scan jess :happydance:


----------



## Boothh

How is everyone today? I'm frazzled. We're having a halloween party here tomorrow, so iv been shopping for decorations and party wear and all that stuff this morning and for mine and DH costumes! Teddy decided to scream all the way around because he didn't want to be in his pram! 
We came home and I'm trying to clean and organise but I'm running out of energy!
Just carved a pumpkin with the boys.. 3 more to go! Lol and I'm just sitting down a minute until the washing machine finishes and I have to hang the wet washing out! 
All I want to do is have a nice hot bubble bath and go to bed but I have so much to do!


----------



## SaraEmily

Can my date be changed from the 6th to the 11th, please? My scan I had last week put me back 5 days.


----------



## confuzion

Boothh said:


> How is everyone today? I'm frazzled. We're having a halloween party here tomorrow, so iv been shopping for decorations and party wear and all that stuff this morning and for mine and DH costumes! Teddy decided to scream all the way around because he didn't want to be in his pram!
> We came home and I'm trying to clean and organise but I'm running out of energy!
> Just carved a pumpkin with the boys.. 3 more to go! Lol and I'm just sitting down a minute until the washing machine finishes and I have to hang the wet washing out!
> All I want to do is have a nice hot bubble bath and go to bed but I have so much to do!

Aw poor boothh. I couldn't imagine having so much on my plate at this point! Don't plan to entertain anyone for a WHILE :haha:

Will be spending halloween at my family's. Feeling so-so today. Don't feel quite so sick this morning (unless I think of eating then I get all :sick: again). 

I don't think I've done laundry at all since finding out I was pregnant. It requires a lot of carrying heavy baskets upstairs and my husband would have a heart attack if I did that :haha: So he's been taking care of it. Though occasionally, I help him fold. And my house would be DISASTROUS if he hadn't been helping me so much with the cleaning lately. Never realized how much pregnancy would make me appreciate my husband. But that doesn't last as I want to hurl the remote at him two minutes later :haha:


----------



## confuzion

SaraEmily said:


> Can my date be changed from the 6th to the 11th, please? My scan I had last week put me back 5 days.

Sure thing :thumbup:


----------



## trinity_enigm

Well I'm Elle, I'm from Lincolnshire in the uk and I'm 28. Me and dh got married in August this year and this is our first child (for both of us) :waves:

Just a random question- is anyone finding they burp a lot? I seem to be doing it all the time and quite often it helps with the nausea so I guess they must be connected?


----------



## 1eighty

trinity_enigm said:


> Well I'm Elle, I'm from Lincolnshire in the uk and I'm 28. Me and dh got married in August this year and this is our first child (for both of us) :waves:
> 
> Just a random question- *is anyone finding they burp a lot? *I seem to be doing it all the time and quite often it helps with the nausea so I guess they must be connected?

that's my overriding preg symptom, along with the extreme fatigue.


clare, 32, scotland, married, baby #2 :)


----------



## Sizzles

I had my 8 week scan today, at 8+1. Everything's good and there was a heartbeat, which is fantastic!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

trinity_enigm said:


> Well I'm Elle, I'm from Lincolnshire in the uk and I'm 28. Me and dh got married in August this year and this is our first child (for both of us) :waves:
> 
> Just a random question- is anyone finding they burp a lot? I seem to be doing it all the time and quite often it helps with the nausea so I guess they must be connected?

I had that, with my first :D . OH was making fun of me that it's like old mans bear burbs :D . Ops :D


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Sizzles said:


> I had my 8 week scan today, at 8+1. Everything's good and there was a heartbeat, which is fantastic!

That's great ! Can we see a picture ? ;)


----------



## 1babydreamer

What a great idea! I'm an avid reader too, just don't have tons if time to post! My name is Molly and I live in California with my husband but I'm originally from Dublin, Ireland. 
I'm getting excited and anxious for my scan tomorrow!! Oh! And I haven't had any ms yet ( fingers crossed ;)) but I have been burping a ton too and having indigestion! 

Good luck Sarah/Confuzion on your scan tomorrow also!! :)


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

It seems like everyone is doing great ! That's awesome ! 
I have a weird question and for some it may seems like TMI ...
Does anyone else have pressure from inside of their vajajay ? It's like something wants to push my you know what inside out . Yesterday it was so much pressure it almost hurt / burn. 
I know it's suppose to be like that at the end of the pregnancy when the baby is low but at 7 weeks ? 
It seems like I have plenty new issues / experiences with this one ...


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

1babydreamer said:


> What a great idea! I'm an avid reader too, just don't have tons if time to post! My name is Molly and I live in California with my husband but I'm originally from Dublin, Ireland.
> I'm getting excited and anxious for my scan tomorrow!! Oh! And I haven't had any ms yet ( fingers crossed ;)) but I have been burping a ton too and having indigestion!
> 
> Good luck Sarah/Confuzion on your scan tomorrow also!! :)

Yaaaay, we gonna see a lot of babies tomorrow :)


----------



## Sizzles

Here's my baby!!! :happydance:
Sorry the pics aren't great/big, but hopefully you get the idea: as the sonographer said "I can see someone in there."

Good luck to the rest of the ladies who have scans this week! I walked out with a big smile on my face and tears in my eyes!
 



Attached Files:







Billie the blob pics combined.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Boothh

Iv got indigestion a lot too, keep having heartburn! Still got so much to do!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Sizzles so glad your scan went well!! I love your nickname for the baby!


----------



## 1eighty

ProudMomma2Be said:


> It seems like everyone is doing great ! That's awesome !
> I have a weird question and for some it may seems like TMI ...
> Does anyone else have pressure from inside of their vajajay ? It's like something wants to push my you know what inside out . Yesterday it was so much pressure it almost hurt / burn.
> I know it's suppose to be like that at the end of the pregnancy when the baby is low but at 7 weeks ?
> It seems like I have plenty new issues / experiences with this one ...

i had that with DS, and have it again with this one. perfectly normal, that pressure. but, with anything preg related, if it HURTS you go get it checked out.


----------



## hoping:)

Hi girls! I hope all is well. I've been out of town so will try to get caught up today. 

I thought I would update with my scan today. It went well but I'm still a little baffled... we heard a strong hb of 167 bpm and even saw some movement but the baby is still measuring a whole week behind at 8w 2d. I wouldn't have given that measurement a second thought but we did IVF so we know exactly when this baby entered my uterus. I asked the doc if it could still be due to late implantation but he doesn't think so but he also doesn't do IVF. He thinks the baby looks perfect but freaked me out when he asked if it could possibly be mine and DH's baby. We had sex 3 days before transfer and then not until 2 days before the 1st ultrasound which was 10/15 so there is no way it could be ours! I just emailed the NC at the clinic and we will see what she has to say. I'm just happy that we have a healthy baby and it is NOT ours!:D

The NC at the clinic called to say everything looks great and they have seen IVF babies measure behind before. Its just so weird!

I put a picture in my journal if you are interested:thumbup:


----------



## lovelyredrose

It feels so good to see the scans of the ladies here... How wonderful it must be to hear the heartbeat and see the baby...! I am 5 w 2 d pregnant and I have my first doctor appointment this Friday. I am not even sure if they would do the Ultrasound then. I am yet to have the pap smear this year... So, maybe she will do that and just a regular pregnancy test? 

If they do a transvaginal u/s, what can we expect to see during 5 w + 4 days? Can we hear/see a heartbeat at this point of time?


----------



## CaliDreaming

hoping, so glad the baby is looking good. It must be a relief to know that it's typical for IVF babies to measure behind.

lovelyredrose, good luck on your doctor's appointment. The heart starts beating around the middle of the fifth week or sixth week or so, so it's possible you may see a heartbeat but it's fine if you don't. I don't think most doctors do early scans unless the appointment is at an RE's office or you have a some sort of medical history that would require it.


----------



## AmyNolan2013

LegoHouse said:


> I still feel really sick all the time lol nothing works for me yet :/ sleep definitely makes it worse. I think I need to man up because I reckon I'm in for the 9 month sickness again lol x

I have good days and bad with the nausea, Saturday was defo the worst I have ever felt, and was actually vomiting which is such an alien feeling for me. :wacko:
Rich Tea biscuits are my saviour and fizzy water with a little bit of lemon high juice gives me a nice energy pick up when I'm feeling really drained.

My mum bought me the wrist bands for using whilst travelling on the tube to and from work as that hits me quite hard but it has been a little better since using them. 

I am really struggling with the tiredness right now though. I could sleep for a week and still feel exhausted! Any ideas/suggestions on how to try and alleviate or combat this? I am really fortunate that my husband is really supportive and understanding but I feel guilty that I only see hi. For 30 mins in the morning before we go to work and then max maybe 1-2hrs when we get in from work and I'm having to head to bed between 8-9pm :sleep:


----------



## Sizzles

lovelyredrose said:


> It feels so good to see the scans of the ladies here... How wonderful it must be to hear the heartbeat and see the baby...! I am 5 w 2 d pregnant and I have my first doctor appointment this Friday. I am not even sure if they would do the Ultrasound then. I am yet to have the pap smear this year... So, maybe she will do that and just a regular pregnancy test?
> 
> If they do a transvaginal u/s, what can we expect to see during 5 w + 4 days? Can we hear/see a heartbeat at this point of time?

I had a transvaginal at 6+1 and all they could see was a gestational sac, and the start of a yolk sac. No heartbeat at that stage. From what I've read, heartbeats can be detected from 6 weeks onwards, but it's usually 7 weeks which is more reliable.


----------



## confuzion

Congrats on the scan sizzles!! Did you want me to update your due date or is it still the same?

Hoping - sorry it's been a confusing time for you. But good to hear things are progressing well. 

Amynolan - sorry. No suggestions. Not much I've been able to do for the tiredness except wait it out. Second trimester not too far away. Hopefully it will ease by then. 

Lovelyredrose - it's really different for everyone what they may be able to see that early. Though I will suggest that you decline a scan that early if they offer it. I've found early scans cause more worry and headache than they are worth. Better to wait for your next appointment if you can. Good luck!

Proudmma - I haven't had that. I agree with 1eighty that you should probably get it checked. Or just mention it to your doctor or midwife at your next appointment and see what they suggest.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

confuzion said:


> Congrats on the scan sizzles!! Did you want me to update your due date or is it still the same?
> 
> Hoping - sorry it's been a confusing time for you. But good to hear things are progressing well.
> 
> Amynolan - sorry. No suggestions. Not much I've been able to do for the tiredness except wait it out. Second trimester not too far away. Hopefully it will ease by then.
> 
> Lovelyredrose - it's really different for everyone what they may be able to see that early. Though I will suggest that you decline a scan that early if they offer it. I've found early scans cause more worry and headache than they are worth. Better to wait for your next appointment if you can. Good luck!
> 
> Proudmma - I haven't had that. I agree with 1eighty that you should probably get it checked. Or just mention it to your doctor or midwife at your next appointment and see what they suggest.

I am going Monday . I don't have it all the time and its more like a discomfort than pain so I don't wanna panic and run to the doctor ;) but I will mention it for sure to know what can cause it so soon . I have so many new things with this pregnancy . My list what to ask the doctor is so much longer than with DS .


----------



## heather1212

I'm Heather, 29 (30 in December though-Eek!) from the uk, expecting baby no 2!

I find that I feel nauseous when I get really hungry, and boy do I get hungry all the time! I have plenty of food aversions and the kind of foods I actually want to eat either seem to be carbs- bread, pasta etc. or just crap such as frozen burgers, super noodles, pizza. I'm just eating so much crap at the minute and I can't even stomach the thought of fruit and veg! I'm also struggling to drink a lot of water at the minute.
Is anyone else currently living off junk food?


----------



## JerseyRose

I saw our little bean and the flicker of the heartbeat at 5+5, so its definitely possible! But that was an internal ultrasound though. They could see the yolk sac from the outside but wanted to do an internal to get a close-up. Heart was beating 124bpm !

Anyway, Im Jersey, 25 from Queensland, Australia. First time mum! DH and I have almost been married for a year and we had been TTC since the wedding.

My ms isnt as bad as it was, but Ive still got no appetite and I still feel sick here and there. Am looking forward to feeling normal again!


----------



## jenniferannex

Hi all!!

It's nice to know all your names and where you're from etc, feel like I know you all a little bit more :) interesting aswell that we are from all over the world!!

Glad to know that scans went well!! And good luck to those who have doctors apps/scans coming up!!

After I found babies HB on my Doppler the other day I can't find it now! Sooo frustrating the little tinker is hiding!! :haha:


----------



## Sizzles

Thanks Confuzion, but I'm going to be rebellious and stick with the due date I know I _should _have based on my IVF dates!


----------



## traylee01

how big was your ges sac do you no, at this stage and do you have a pic of that, as im kinda in same boat atm and worried





Sizzles said:


> lovelyredrose said:
> 
> 
> It feels so good to see the scans of the ladies here... How wonderful it must be to hear the heartbeat and see the baby...! I am 5 w 2 d pregnant and I have my first doctor appointment this Friday. I am not even sure if they would do the Ultrasound then. I am yet to have the pap smear this year... So, maybe she will do that and just a regular pregnancy test?
> 
> If they do a transvaginal u/s, what can we expect to see during 5 w + 4 days? Can we hear/see a heartbeat at this point of time?
> 
> I had a transvaginal at 6+1 and all they could see was a gestational sac, and the start of a yolk sac. No heartbeat at that stage. From what I've read, heartbeats can be detected from 6 weeks onwards, but it's usually 7 weeks which is more reliable.Click to expand...


----------



## jenniferannex

Well I spoke too soon!! Found babies heartbeat again :D took me 35 minutes to hear it for 20 seconds as my heartbeat got in the way then baby moved! But I found it! I've posted a link to the video please let me know if it works :) it's only 11 seconds long

Babies heartbeat 
https://i884.photobucket.com/albums...B6EAAB8-2642-000001B3BD4C5775_zps94eeae87.mp4


----------



## confuzion

jenniferannex said:


> Well I spoke too soon!! Found babies heartbeat again :D took me 35 minutes to hear it for 20 seconds as my heartbeat got in the way then baby moved! But I found it! I've posted a link to the video please let me know if it works :) it's only 11 seconds long
> 
> Babies heartbeat
> https://i884.photobucket.com/albums...B6EAAB8-2642-000001B3BD4C5775_zps94eeae87.mp4

It works! Most beautiful sound in the world :happydance:


----------



## jenniferannex

Sizzles said:


> I had my 8 week scan today, at 8+1. Everything's good and there was a heartbeat, which is fantastic!




confuzion said:


> jenniferannex said:
> 
> 
> Well I spoke too soon!! Found babies heartbeat again :D took me 35 minutes to hear it for 20 seconds as my heartbeat got in the way then baby moved! But I found it! I've posted a link to the video please let me know if it works :) it's only 11 seconds long
> 
> Babies heartbeat
> https://i884.photobucket.com/albums...B6EAAB8-2642-000001B3BD4C5775_zps94eeae87.mp4
> 
> It works! Most beautiful sound in the world :happydance:Click to expand...

Yay!!!! :happydance: thanks for trying it!! It really is the best sound ever!!


----------



## Boothh

I ordered my Doppler tonight! So excited for it to arrive! x


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

jenniferannex said:


> Well I spoke too soon!! Found babies heartbeat again :D took me 35 minutes to hear it for 20 seconds as my heartbeat got in the way then baby moved! But I found it! I've posted a link to the video please let me know if it works :) it's only 11 seconds long
> 
> Babies heartbeat
> https://i884.photobucket.com/albums...B6EAAB8-2642-000001B3BD4C5775_zps94eeae87.mp4

It's not even my baby and it made me cry ... 
Beautiful :)


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahww proud momma!! Can make anyone emotional can't it! Especially us pregnant women! :)


----------



## minni2906

Sorry I'm late to the introduction party. I've been non-stop running today!

I am Mindy. Born and raised in Maryland, USA. I'm 25. I was married and TTC for 1.5 years and then divorced. (Exhusband was abusive. But I'm ok. Thank God we didn't get pregnant.) I am now happily engaged and we began TTC in May 13. This is my second pregnancy but sadly the first ended in miscarriage so this will be my first child. :)

I LOVE my new doctors office. (I switched after the miscarriage.) Soooo much more informative. Appointment went well, mainly went over medical history. Got papers for bloodwork and for my first scan!!! Have to call tomorrow to schedule it and begin the countdown! 

Jennifer: lovely heartbeat!!


----------



## confuzion

Yay minni/mindy! Let us know your dates when you get them. We'll be counting down with it. And it's the bestt when you actually like your midwife/doctor.


----------



## lovelyredrose

Wonderful to hear the baby's heartbeat... :happydance: Enjoy this blessing! Now I think I need one of those dopplers...



jenniferannex said:


> Well I spoke too soon!! Found babies heartbeat again :D took me 35 minutes to hear it for 20 seconds as my heartbeat got in the way then baby moved! But I found it! I've posted a link to the video please let me know if it works :) it's only 11 seconds long
> 
> Babies heartbeat


----------



## minni2906

lovelyredrose said:


> Wonderful to hear the baby's heartbeat... :happydance: Enjoy this blessing! Now I think I need one of those dopplers...
> 
> 
> 
> jenniferannex said:
> 
> 
> Well I spoke too soon!! Found babies heartbeat again :D took me 35 minutes to hear it for 20 seconds as my heartbeat got in the way then baby moved! But I found it! I've posted a link to the video please let me know if it works :) it's only 11 seconds long
> 
> Babies heartbeatClick to expand...

It really is awesome and they're worth the purchase in my opinion. My sister has one that she let me use last time before I miscarried. Since we're not telling anyone this time until twelve weeks, I'm debating buying my own.


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

3 hours until my scan


----------



## confuzion

Ibelieveitwil said:


> 3 hours until my scan

Good luck :happydance:

About 14 hours until mine :haha:


----------



## justagirl2

good luck on your scans today ladies! can't wait to see some beautiful babies!


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

So we got to my drs office and he did the scan right away, he thought I was coming in for a follicle scan so I was confused anyway it was an internal which I thought it would be... And there they were, my two little babies, with two little heartbeats, I could see in the one the heart beating straightaway and I got emotional Then he let us hear then and it was the most beautiful sound I have ever heard. Twin A was measuring 6w5d twin b 6w3d, heart beats 143 & 136.

He was happy with the result, he said after you hear the heart beat there is a 89% success rate, after 12 weeks it goes up to 98%. My next scan is at 12 weeks but he offered for us to come in free of charge and have one done in between because he said 12 weeks is so far away to see my babies again! So we will probably go again at 10 weeks!

He also wants me to go to a fetal maternal specialist at 12 weeks because its twins we just want to make sure everything is okay. So I have attached a pic of my twins which he labelled as "trouble 1 & 2" I am so in love with them already! I asked him if there is anything I need to do differently with a twin pregnancy and he said "Yes, run away"
 



Attached Files:







Trouble.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

confuzion said:


> Ibelieveitwil said:
> 
> 
> 3 hours until my scan
> 
> Good luck :happydance:
> 
> About 14 hours until mine :haha:Click to expand...

All done, waiting to hear about yours!


----------



## jenniferannex

Yay!!! Glad your scan went well ibelieve! 2 weeks on Tuesday until mine I'm counting down the days :haha:


----------



## Boothh

:happydance: such a lovely scan pic! Glad it went well!

Good luck to anybody else having a scan today! Xx


----------



## jenniferannex

confuzion said:


> Ibelieveitwil said:
> 
> 
> 3 hours until my scan
> 
> Good luck :happydance:
> 
> About 14 hours until mine :haha:Click to expand...

Eeeek good luck :D


----------



## jenniferannex

Oh and Happy Halloween everybody! :witch:


----------



## Sizzles

traylee01 said:


> how big was your ges sac do you no, at this stage and do you have a pic of that, as im kinda in same boat atm and worried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sizzles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovelyredrose said:
> 
> 
> It feels so good to see the scans of the ladies here... How wonderful it must be to hear the heartbeat and see the baby...! I am 5 w 2 d pregnant and I have my first doctor appointment this Friday. I am not even sure if they would do the Ultrasound then. I am yet to have the pap smear this year... So, maybe she will do that and just a regular pregnancy test?
> 
> If they do a transvaginal u/s, what can we expect to see during 5 w + 4 days? Can we hear/see a heartbeat at this point of time?
> 
> I had a transvaginal at 6+1 and all they could see was a gestational sac, and the start of a yolk sac. No heartbeat at that stage. From what I've read, heartbeats can be detected from 6 weeks onwards, but it's usually 7 weeks which is more reliable.Click to expand...Click to expand...

I don't know I'm afraid. I was being scanned for suspected ectopic, which ended up being OHSS, so they weren't really focusing on the baby as such, apart from identifying that it was there and at the right stage. And no, we didn't get any pics from that scan.



Ibelieveitwil said:


> So we got to my drs office and he did the scan right away, he thought I was coming in for a follicle scan so I was confused anyway it was an internal which I thought it would be... And there they were, my two little babies, with two little heartbeats, I could see in the one the heart beating straightaway and I got emotional Then he let us hear then and it was the most beautiful sound I have ever heard. Twin A was measuring 6w5d twin b 6w3d, heart beats 143 & 136.
> 
> He was happy with the result, he said after you hear the heart beat there is a 89% success rate, after 12 weeks it goes up to 98%. My next scan is at 12 weeks but he offered for us to come in free of charge and have one done in between because he said 12 weeks is so far away to see my babies again! So we will probably go again at 10 weeks!
> 
> He also wants me to go to a fetal maternal specialist at 12 weeks because its twins we just want to make sure everything is okay. So I have attached a pic of my twins which he labelled as "trouble 1 & 2" I am so in love with them already! I asked him if there is anything I need to do differently with a twin pregnancy and he said "Yes, run away"

Aw! How lovely! He sounds like a nice doctor!


----------



## trinity_enigm

Arrgghhh there's Brie in the fridge at work and now I really really want some! It's not fair! :(


----------



## CaliDreaming

Ibelieveitwill, great scan pics. So glad everything went well!

Confuzion, good luck on yours!! I'm sure everything will be fine.


----------



## confuzion

Thank you girls. I can't even put into words how nervous I am. There are butterflies--no wasps--wreaking havoc in my stomach.

Today is a big make-or-break for me. If all is well, I like to think I'll start to relax a little more. I can't even imagine what would happen if this experience was like my last first ultrasound (I can't help but compare even though the situation was different then). 

I'm ready to get this moving so I know once and for all. I'm already showered up and dressed, and we're not leaving until over an hour from now :haha:. Then we have almost a 1hr20min drive to get there. They're far but I've found them worth the trouble. Plus the childbirth center is 5 minutes away from where my family lives so I always make it a day of visiting them as well. Today is a halloween so double the fun as I have many little nephews who I can't wait to see in their little costumes :)

Sorry. I think I get kind of chatty when I'm nervous :haha:


----------



## SweetMel

Good luck confusion!


----------



## Mangoes

I hope everything goes well confuzion!

I had my first prenatal visit + scan this week! I was totally nervous, I had so many things rushing through my mind. I was so scared if they would find something wrong, but alas everything was just fine! I'm actually 7 weeks and 4 days, so just a day behind what I thought I was. We saw the baby's heartbeat and it was so strong at 156 BPM.

I also got my blood work done and my hcg was nice and high, which is a big slap in the face to the rude doctor I encountered in the emergency room who was hell bent on telling me I was miscarrying!


----------



## confuzion

Mangoes said:


> I hope everything goes well confuzion!
> 
> I had my first prenatal visit + scan this week! I was totally nervous, I had so many things rushing through my mind. I was so scared if they would find something wrong, but alas everything was just fine! I'm actually 7 weeks and 4 days, so just a day behind what I thought I was. We saw the baby's heartbeat and it was so strong at 156 BPM.
> 
> I also got my blood work done and my hcg was nice and high, which is a big slap in the face to the rude doctor I encountered in the emergency room who was hell bent on telling me I was miscarrying!

That's wonderful news Mangoes! I knew everything would turn out well. That doctor sounded and truly was an idiot!

Thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Mangoes, that's such great news! :happydance:

Confuzion, I know it's hard not to worry, but just try to focus on all of the reasons why everything is going to go right this time!


----------



## hoping:)

It's nice to see some good scans on the thread. FX for all of those who have scans today:thumbup: 

I've enjoyed reading everyone's intros so here is mine... My name is Amber and live in Colorado. I am 26 years old and have been married to my wonderful DH for nearly 6 years. I had a couple losses before I had my darling girl who just turned 2 this past tuesday. I am now pregnant as a gestational surrogate and just adore the dads to be:cloud9:

oh and Happy Halloween! What kind of plans does everyone have? Sadly I have to work but my DH is bringing our daughter in to trick-or-treat and then we will do some more trick-or-treating this afternoon with some friends. I've been so exhausted so this year we are keeping it low key.


----------



## 1babydreamer

Scan day! Scan day!! I'm soooooo nervous ladies!! I go in in 2 hours!! Eeeeeek!! My DH is away working so we have to Skype on the phone at the doctors. 
Please send out baby dust and keep your fingers crossed for me! Im exactly 6 weeks today and i hope and pray everything is okay. 

And good luck to everyone having scans today! I can't wait to see all the lovely scan pics!


----------



## Angelcake2013

Good luck for your scan! Fingers crossed you get some nice scan pics 

Realised I didn't do an intro bit- I'm 21 and pregnant with my first. I've been with my fiance for 5 years


----------



## lovelyredrose

It's wonderful to hear the good news! :) Hearing heartbeat definitely will make it so real... Congrats on the twins! :happydance:

24 hours for my first doctor appointment... So scared and nervous... Hope the baby is doing well... :)




Ibelieveitwil said:


> So we got to my drs office and he did the scan right away, he thought I was coming in for a follicle scan so I was confused anyway it was an internal which I thought it would be... And there they were, my two little babies, with two little heartbeats, I could see in the one the heart beating straightaway and I got emotional Then he let us hear then and it was the most beautiful sound I have ever heard. Twin A was measuring 6w5d twin b 6w3d, heart beats 143 & 136.
> 
> He was happy with the result, he said after you hear the heart beat there is a 89% success rate, after 12 weeks it goes up to 98%. My next scan is at 12 weeks but he offered for us to come in free of charge and have one done in between because he said 12 weeks is so far away to see my babies again! So we will probably go again at 10 weeks!
> 
> He also wants me to go to a fetal maternal specialist at 12 weeks because its twins we just want to make sure everything is okay. So I have attached a pic of my twins which he labelled as "trouble 1 & 2" I am so in love with them already! I asked him if there is anything I need to do differently with a twin pregnancy and he said "Yes, run away"


----------



## LizChase

Hi Everyone! I'd love to join. :) I'm 29 years old, from Houston, Texas. I'm due June 14 with my first after a previous miscarriage in June. My first appointment in on Monday and I can't wait! Hoping everything looks perfect and I can stop worrying some..


----------



## lovelyredrose

Good luck! Praying for good news for you and everyone who has scan today... <3 :)



1babydreamer said:


> Scan day! Scan day!! I'm soooooo nervous ladies!! I go in in 2 hours!! Eeeeeek!! My DH is away working so we have to Skype on the phone at the doctors.
> Please send out baby dust and keep your fingers crossed for me! Im exactly 6 weeks today and i hope and pray everything is okay.
> 
> And good luck to everyone having scans today! I can't wait to see all the lovely scan pics!


----------



## JerseyRose

Oh I feel so nauseous today :growlmad: I wasn't feeling too bad yesterday and it had me wondering if everything is alright. But I'm feeling confident this morning that everything should be going ok, this nausea is so annoying, but also slightly comforting lol :dohh:

I remember someone talking about burping a lot? I am burping all the time, they're like spew burps. DH keeps calling me little piggy lol.

Oh man I had the worst dream last night. I dreamt that I had a miscarriage and I gave birth to the baby which was so tiny. I put the baby in a snap lock bag because I wanted to get it tested for why I miscarried. Well DH panicked when I told him and called the ER. They told me to bring the baby in ASAP to see if they could save it. I quickly took the baby out of the snap lock bag and the heart was still beating. I was crying uncontrollably. I woke up after that THANK GOD! :cry:

What a relief that it was only a dream!! Stupid vivid pregnancy dreams!

Confuzion, how was your scan??? :baby:


----------



## jenniferannex

Welcome and congratulations Liz!! :D

Glad more scans have gone well today :D so exciting!


----------



## Boothh

Hope all the scans today went well :flower:

We had a little halloween party and some fireworks! Just got into bed! Sooo tired now x


----------



## justagirl2

confuzion said:


> Thank you girls. I can't even put into words how nervous I am. There are butterflies--no wasps--wreaking havoc in my stomach.
> 
> Today is a big make-or-break for me. If all is well, I like to think I'll start to relax a little more. I can't even imagine what would happen if this experience was like my last first ultrasound (I can't help but compare even though the situation was different then).
> 
> I'm ready to get this moving so I know once and for all. I'm already showered up and dressed, and we're not leaving until over an hour from now :haha:. Then we have almost a 1hr20min drive to get there. They're far but I've found them worth the trouble. Plus the childbirth center is 5 minutes away from where my family lives so I always make it a day of visiting them as well. Today is a halloween so double the fun as I have many little nephews who I can't wait to see in their little costumes :)
> 
> Sorry. I think I get kind of chatty when I'm nervous :haha:

how did it go??


----------



## 1babydreamer

Scan went perfectly. We saw one perfect little bean and we saw the heartbeat!! I had my dh on the phone but he couldn't see the ultrasound so well. Luckily we get to go back for a 7 week scan next Friday and the doctor thinks we'll be able to hear the heartbeat then. I can't tell you all how relieved I am! The doctor thinks my constant spotting/staining is due to vanishing twin syndrome. I'm just so happy and grateful that there's one strong bean in there!
I will try and upload the picture later when I get home from work. 
Thanks for all your kind words and support ladies! I was a nervous wreck this morning!

Confuzion, how did your scan go?


----------



## confuzion

Sorry I'm late updating you ladies. After my appointment I went to my family's and now we're at my husbands. 

Scan went perfect. We saw our bean/blob. We heard the heartbeat. Strong at 176 bpm!! I can't tell you all how relieving it is! I'm on cloud 9 right now :cloud9:

The picture is not all that clear :haha: but she said baby's head is on bottom and little arms and legs are bunched together at the top :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## confuzion

Welcome and congrats lizchase! I will add you soon as I get home!

Congrats on your scan babydreamer!


----------



## CaliDreaming

So happy for you confusion! I hope you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy now!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

So happy all the scans went well ! 
Happy Halloween everyone ... Kinda late but still :D
I was just wondering ... Is any of you going to try any "homemade gender tests" ? I wanna know what we having so bad and even though I know it probably is not accurate it would be fun I think . a lot of baby tests say it's a girl , Chinese gender chart says boy . I feel like it's a boy although this pregnancy is completely different from what I have had last time ...
I feel like I am obsessed with knowing what we having without spending 300$ on early gender revealing blood test ...
I hope I am going to have a scan soon at least .
And how are you all feeling . I spoke up too soon yesterday . I had the worse ms in the evening and whole nite . Words can't even describe it how sick I felt but nothing came up . Today is better but I feel sick also . For me it is all day sicknes from the beginning except yesterday when it came little bit later .


----------



## minni2906

Congrats on all the wonderful scans. :)

I will update tomorrow. I am exhausted and going to bed now.


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

:wohoo: so happy everyone's scans went well!!


----------



## trinity_enigm

Oh everyone's scans look brilliant. I can't wait for mine but that's not until December! Must be lovely to see your beans looking so happy and snuggled xx


----------



## jenniferannex

Yay congrats baby dreamer and confuzion!!! :happydance: I sooooo want mine to be here!!!! 17 more sleeps!!


----------



## CaliDreaming

1babydreamer, so glad your scan went well too!

jenniferannex, I tried trying to find baby's heartbeat again with the doppler and still nada! You are so lucky to have heard it twice. Any tips you can share? I hope I can find it soon because my next scan isn't for almost 3 weeks!


----------



## jenniferannex

Cali the first few times I tried I was led with my head on a pillow and never found it, then I thought right ill lie completely flat, so I did. Couldn't see where I was putting the Doppler but just guessed, once I found the placenta I knew baby would be near, it was just above my pubic bone, but it still took me 30 minutes to find the HB. I didn't have a full bladder i had actually just been for a wee before. They are very well hidden! I also found it easier looking for it in the morning, this morning I looked and found it more aless straight away after I'd had breakfast. Maybe try then so that baby is awake and moving! Good luck :D


----------



## CaliDreaming

jenniferannex, thanks so much for the tips! I've only been trying in the evenings so maybe I'll have more luck in the morning. Also, I haven't had a full bladder so maybe that will help too!


----------



## jenniferannex

Your welcome!! :D yeh I definitly found it a lot easier in the morning, probably cos I'd just woke baby up!! Good luck let me know when you find it :) x


----------



## trinity_enigm

I've been having a throbbing around my left hip. It sort of pulses and kind of hurts for a few seconds and then fades away but then I get it again anything from a few seconds to a minute later. It's been doing it for the last 20 mins or so but I'm not sure what it is. I was just wondering if anyone's felt anything like it before. I wouldn't say it was painful but it is uncomfortable.


----------



## Sassymom

I am due June 6th! :)


----------



## confuzion

Sorry trinity I don't know what that is and haven't experienced it. It doesn't sound serious but maybe ask your doctor or midwife. They would have a better guess about it than us. 

Welcome sassymom! Congrats!


----------



## 1eighty

trinity_enigm said:


> I've been having a throbbing around my left hip. It sort of pulses and kind of hurts for a few seconds and then fades away but then I get it again anything from a few seconds to a minute later. It's been doing it for the last 20 mins or so but I'm not sure what it is. I was just wondering if anyone's felt anything like it before. I wouldn't say it was painful but it is uncomfortable.

i'm having hip issues, left hip also. feels like something's caught in the ball/socket joint rather than anything.

best get it checked out, it might be something that can be fixed with physio?


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

trinity_enigm said:


> I've been having a throbbing around my left hip. It sort of pulses and kind of hurts for a few seconds and then fades away but then I get it again anything from a few seconds to a minute later. It's been doing it for the last 20 mins or so but I'm not sure what it is. I was just wondering if anyone's felt anything like it before. I wouldn't say it was painful but it is uncomfortable.

I have something similar but on the right hip but it's been like that for a while . Sometimes it's throbbing , sometimes it's like butterflies and sometimes when I stand up it has short stabbing pain . I didn't have it for a few days now but it comes here and there . I am going to the doctors Monday . So I am gonna ask for sure .


----------



## jenniferannex

Sorry trinity I also haven't experienced that, like others have said id ring mifwife or doctor see if they can shed any light :flower:

Welcome sassymom, congratulations :D x


----------



## CaliDreaming

Welcome sassymom!!!

Today I have an awful taste in my mouth. I also feel like I'm on drugs or something. I am woozy, sleepy and my stomach is upset. At least I'm not feeling as bad as I did a couple of days ago, but I can't get any work done in this state! We are all having takeout for dinner tonight because I just can't bear the thought of cooking tonight.


----------



## Sassymom

Thanks Calli! 

I know how you feel, that has been my main symptom, dizziness! That and heart burn is really kicking in. I guess I'm going to have a really hairy baby? (Old wives tale)


----------



## Boothh

Got my next scan date! 4th December so not long to wait, also my Doppler came today, tried it out this evening but no luck! Wasn't expecting much at this stage anyway! Will try again next week, I was 8+2 with teddy I think x


----------



## CaliDreaming

Yeah, your baby will probably have a lot of hair. I think it's been scientifically proven and not just an old wives tale!


----------



## Sassymom

Oh really!? Dang, and if it's starting already!? It's going to come out with a Duck Dynasty beard! Hahaha. My mom had a lot of heart burn with me and I came out with hair just about long enough to braid!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Awww, I love babies with hair! I had some heartburn with dd and she came out with a lot of hair, but most of it fell out soon after she was born.


----------



## Sassymom

Lol aww!


----------



## Boothh

I had really bad heartburn with Ted and he was nearly bald! And none with Jesse really and he had loads of hair x


----------



## jenniferannex

I has terrible heartburn with Lily and she had a full head of thick hair! Started to get heartburn already so maybe this one too! Who knows! 

Sorry you're not feeling well Cali and sassymom, hope you're both feeling better soon :flower: xx


----------



## minni2906

Oh man, I've had heartburn since before I knew I was pregnant. (Half the reason I took a test!!) But it wouldn't surprise me if baby is born with a full head of hair as DF is quite hairy himself. :haha:

Sooo, first scan is FINALLY booked. Thankfully, I don't have to wait long. It is Wednesday at 3:30. Now, I'm not one to wish away my days off often but, is it Wednesday yet?! :haha::happydance:


----------



## LegoHouse

Sickness tablets are HEAVEN!


----------



## confuzion

glad you found some relief lego!

Yay manni! Come on wednesday :happydance:


----------



## Sassymom

jenniferannex said:


> I has terrible heartburn with Lily and she had a full head of thick hair! Started to get heartburn already so maybe this one too! Who knows!
> 
> Sorry you're not feeling well Cali and sassymom, hope you're both feeling better soon :flower: xx

Haha thanks, I bought a gigantic bottle of tums tonight, hopefully they help :)


----------



## shaslove

Hello! I've been gone a bit, been sick this week :(

Got my scan Monday, babe is doing great-160 beats per minute. Scan pic attached!

My intro-
I'm Shannon, I've been married 6 1/2 years, to my wonderful DH. I'm a mom already to my daughter, 8 1/2 yr old Lina, whom we adopted 2 years ago today! This is my first pregnancy, conceived after 2 IUI cycles & 4 years of infertility.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## confuzion

shaslove said:


> Hello! I've been gone a bit, been sick this week :(
> 
> Got my scan Monday, babe is doing great-160 beats per minute. Scan pic attached!
> 
> My intro-
> I'm Shannon, I've been married 6 1/2 years, to my wonderful DH. I'm a mom already to my daughter, 8 1/2 yr old Lina, whom we adopted 2 years ago today! This is my first pregnancy, conceived after 2 IUI cycles & 4 years of infertility.

Sorry you're not feeling well! Hope you get better :hugs:

But good to hear about the baby :happydance:


----------



## Boothh

Lovely scan pic shaslove xx

Hope everyone is having a good weekend! Not sure what our plans are yet! x


----------



## Sizzles

My scan date came through yesterday, for 27th November, when I'll be 12+1! :happydance:


----------



## LegoHouse

My scan date is Dec 2nd.

That relief was short lived. Major puking on these tablets today :(


----------



## Boothh

Hope you feel better soon Lego, definitely get back to the docs and change them! There are lots of options xx

I could really fall asleep right now, I just had a really nice long bath and shower and I'm lying on my bed all clean and sleepy now. Just want to stay here haha


----------



## confuzion

That's awful Lego. I agree with boothh, go back for different ones.

Just woke up from a long night of mostly uninterrupted sleep and I'm still exhausted!

And on top of it my husband invited his family to come over today so I'm going to have to do a lot of cooking. I don't know how I'm going to bear it. Whenever they come, I'm on my feet all day and my back starts to hurt. It'll be so much worse now that I'm pregnant :(


----------



## jenniferannex

Lovely scan pic Shannon!

Confuzion hope you didn't have to cook too much! Sounds tiering!

I feel like I've had a big burst of energy recently, I've been getting about 8-10 hours sleep a night which I'm still usually tired after since being pregnant, but now I wake up feeling so refreshed! Hoping I'll stay like this for a while longer!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Ah, I'm a prune today! :)

I'm getting the bursts of energy too. I'm still waking up way early though and then am very sleepy in the middle of the day. 

I tried again to find the baby's heartbeat in the morning and a full bladder. I didn't find it, but I did hear a lot of stuff I didn't hear the last time. Like, I haven't been able to hear my own heartbeat up until now but last time I did. I didn't try for very long because I really needed to pee, but I think I will be able to find it easier in a week or so. 

Shalove, I'm so happy for you. After 4 years of trying that bfp must have been especially sweet!


----------



## Boothh

I can't believe you're 10 weeks already Cali! It's going so fast. 

Iv been on a quest to get the house comfortable for Christmas this weekend so I've ordered new sofas and a new dryer! My washing pile has been building up since it got too cold to hang clothes outside and with 3 kids I definitely will need a dryer!
I also ordered some Christmas presents for the boys too and I'm feeling a lot more organised now! :)


----------



## LegoHouse

I feel ok so far today. I've been sick 6 times but that's an improvement lol


----------



## confuzion

Yay for being a prune Cali! 

And yay for the new stuff boothh. A dryer is definitely a must especially when it's cold. 

Still stinks you're not feeling well Lego well but an improvement is good!

Yesterday wasn't as bad as I thought. I had one bad spell. I broke into sweats, I was shaking, my ears were closing up as in an airplane, and it felt like I was going to pass out. Then I realized that was from being on my feet. So I washed my face with some cold water. Laid down on the couch for a bit. Felt much better and continued my chopping sitting down on the kitchen table. The rest of the day wasn't so bad. 

So no one else on this thread is getting the genetic blood test? I'm actually really excited to have the panorama done (next Thursday if my husband moves up our appointment :)). I just really want to know my baby's gender. Lol I never realized I was so impatient.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

confuzion said:


> Yay for being a prune Cali!
> 
> And yay for the new stuff boothh. A dryer is definitely a must especially when it's cold.
> 
> Still stinks you're not feeling well Lego well but an improvement is good!
> 
> Yesterday wasn't as bad as I thought. I had one bad spell. I broke into sweats, I was shaking, my ears were closing up as in an airplane, and it felt like I was going to pass out. Then I realized that was from being on my feet. So I washed my face with some cold water. Laid down on the couch for a bit. Felt much better and continued my chopping sitting down on the kitchen table. The rest of the day wasn't so bad.
> 
> So no one else on this thread is getting the genetic blood test? I'm actually really excited to have the panorama done (next Thursday if my husband moves up our appointment :)). I just really want to know my baby's gender. Lol I never realized I was so impatient.

I would love to do that test but it's just too expansive :nope:
When you gonna do yours ? Looks like you gonna be the first one finding out :happydance:
Do you have a feeling what it could be ? :baby:


----------



## confuzion

ProudMomma2Be said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> Yay for being a prune Cali!
> 
> And yay for the new stuff boothh. A dryer is definitely a must especially when it's cold.
> 
> Still stinks you're not feeling well Lego well but an improvement is good!
> 
> Yesterday wasn't as bad as I thought. I had one bad spell. I broke into sweats, I was shaking, my ears were closing up as in an airplane, and it felt like I was going to pass out. Then I realized that was from being on my feet. So I washed my face with some cold water. Laid down on the couch for a bit. Felt much better and continued my chopping sitting down on the kitchen table. The rest of the day wasn't so bad.
> 
> So no one else on this thread is getting the genetic blood test? I'm actually really excited to have the panorama done (next Thursday if my husband moves up our appointment :)). I just really want to know my baby's gender. Lol I never realized I was so impatient.
> 
> I would love to do that test but it's just too expansive :nope:
> When you gonna do yours ? Looks like you gonna be the first one finding out :happydance:
> Do you have a feeling what it could be ? :baby:Click to expand...

Hopefully next thursday, the 14th. We would get the results a week later so I could know in less than three weeks time :happydance:. 

No idea what I'm having. Maybe because it's my first and it's harder to gauge with no previous experience, but :shrug: no intuition whatsoever on this one.


----------



## Rozzer

What's the genetic blood test exactly?

We have a nuchal scan and blood test at 12 weeks here, which I'll definitely get :)


----------



## OpheliaVY

confuzion said:


> Yay for being a prune Cali!
> 
> And yay for the new stuff boothh. A dryer is definitely a must especially when it's cold.
> 
> Still stinks you're not feeling well Lego well but an improvement is good!
> 
> Yesterday wasn't as bad as I thought. I had one bad spell. I broke into sweats, I was shaking, my ears were closing up as in an airplane, and it felt like I was going to pass out. Then I realized that was from being on my feet. So I washed my face with some cold water. Laid down on the couch for a bit. Felt much better and continued my chopping sitting down on the kitchen table. The rest of the day wasn't so bad.
> 
> So no one else on this thread is getting the genetic blood test? I'm actually really excited to have the panorama done (next Thursday if my husband moves up our appointment :)). I just really want to know my baby's gender. Lol I never realized I was so impatient.

I was going to but my dr won't recommend it unless I'm over 35. The one I asked for was the materniT21 so I'm not for sure if it's the same as you're getting. I'll just pay for an early scan. I am soooo impatient too and just want to know already! 

Small rant: I already have a boy and it's not a secret that I'm dying for a girl!!! So why is EVERYONE telling me they "think" it's a boy? I don't even have a guess this early! It's really annoying me. Not that I wouldn't love a boy, but I prefer a girl at the moment. Anyways!!! This is goin to be a long pregnancy with annoying people. Lol


----------



## CaliDreaming

I was really excited about that gender test...until I saw the price tag. In less than three weeks I'll be going for the NT scan and will in all likelihood be getting the MaterniT21 testing which includes the gender so I just couldn't justify spending the $$$$. I would have found out at most two weeks earlier for the lowest priced option.


----------



## confuzion

Oh I don't know. My midwife kind of gave me two options. The NT coupled with bloodwork between 11-13 weeks, or the panorama, which they told me is more accurate and can be done earlier. I have no idea what part of it my insurance covers (midwife didn't speak $$), so we'll just have to see on that front. But I do know that if I get the panorama done, then I won't get the 12 week scan (the NT) because they serve a similar purpose.

Ophelia - I know what you mean. People are so quick to say, "Oh I KNOW this is what you're having." I'm finding most people particularly annoying at the moment. The couple of family members we told about the pregnancy and asked them to keep quiet have already blabbed it all over town. I just give up on everyone. I had a big argument with my own mom about that. She asked me and I didn't want to lie to her, but asked her to please not tell anyone (especially my sisters-in-law/ brothers' wives because I feel like they get upset whenever something good happens in my life and they send bad energy my way). Well she blabbed it. Not only to a bunch of people but also my sisters-in-law.

Sorry that was my own little rant.


----------



## CaliDreaming

confuzion, the panorama sounds like what they call the MaterniT21 or Harmony test here. I would definitely get it as soon as I could since it also tests for the major genetic defects. My OB said that I would have to get the NT and triple screen and then get a positive on that before they would refer me for that testing. Seems like it would make more sense to just go ahead and let me just do the MaterniT21 and not bother with the triple screen since that gives sooo many false positives.


----------



## jenniferannex

Yay for a prune Cali! I'll be a prune too on Tuesday :happydance: sure you'll find baby in a week :D

THats good youve got a dryer boothh! Definitely need one in these cold months, I'd be lost without mine! 

Confuzion glad your day wasn't too bad! Just got to keep resting to get through haven't we :haha:

Lego sorry you're still feeling rubbish! 

DH went out last night so I used it as an exscuse to go out shopping today as I'm not spending any money going out :haha:


----------



## jenniferannex

Oh and how do they do the gender test you're talking about? I'm intrigued


----------



## confuzion

Yes Cali. They sound the same. I wouldn't do the blood test if they had me doing the scan. I feel lucky they gave me the choice.

Jennifer - it's just a blood test that finds baby's DNA in the mom's blood and checks for chromosomal abnormalities (trisomies for example). Through the test, they are also able to tell you baby's gender. It can be done as early as 9 weeks and you get the results usually within a week. It's supposed to be an alternative to the typical 12 week NT scan. There's a few out there apparently that accomplish the same purpose. The ones I've heard of now are the Harmony test, the MaterniT21, and Panorama.


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahh very interesting! I'm looking forward to you having it so I know what you're having :haha: I'm just as excited to know what everyone else in here is having as I am about myself!


----------



## Boothh

Has anybody been looking at baby stuff yet? I keep looking at clothes and things but all the unisex stuff is soo boring! :(


----------



## confuzion

Boothh said:


> Has anybody been looking at baby stuff yet? I keep looking at clothes and things but all the unisex stuff is soo boring! :(

I haven't been looking but my mother-in-law bought TONS of unisex clothes for us already (she said there was a sale at babies-r-us and that she couldn't resist). They're cute, but wish she wouldn't have as I would like to have picked all my baby's clothes myself. I think I will wait to find out the gender before buying things myself. And at least until I'm safely out of first tri.


----------



## confuzion

jenniferannex said:


> Ahh very interesting! I'm looking forward to you having it so I know what you're having :haha: I'm just as excited to know what everyone else in here is having as I am about myself!

:rofl: me too jennifer! can't wait to see what everyone is having. Team yellows are really making us wait aren't they :haha:


----------



## jenniferannex

confuzion said:


> jenniferannex said:
> 
> 
> Ahh very interesting! I'm looking forward to you having it so I know what you're having :haha: I'm just as excited to know what everyone else in here is having as I am about myself!
> 
> :rofl: me too jennifer! can't wait to see what everyone is having. Team yellows are really making us wait aren't they :haha:Click to expand...

Yep!! :haha: damn you team yellows!!!


----------



## joeyjo

Boothh said:


> Has anybody been looking at baby stuff yet? I keep looking at clothes and things but all the unisex stuff is soo boring! :(

I don't need anything - I still have all the stuff from G that Ed wore too & almost everything until 3months is unisex and a lot of the 3-6month stuff is too. (Not all white though, lots of rainbow stuff, I love it all!) plus if bub is due the end of June then I think all I will need is vests, nappies and sunscreen until mid September over here!


----------



## LizChase

I'm not sure if I want to find out the gender or not! I like the idea of it being a surprise. My hubby wants to find out though, so I don't know how we're gonna work that out. He would never be able to keep it a secret, so it's not like he can know and me not know. I didn't know that the early test isn't covered by insurance.. with my last pregnancy that didn't work out the doctor talked about it like it was a normal thing, not extra. I'll have to ask her about it tomorrow at my appointment! Yay appointment tomorrow!


----------



## justagirl2

we can't decide whether or not to find out either! it turns out one of my best friend happened to get pregnant the same time as i did, and right now our due dates are identical. they are dead set on keeping it a surprise which makes me want to too! but i like the idea of knowing since it is our first and we'll know what to prepare for. at the same time, we're planning on having others so might make sense to get all unisex stuff anyway? my absolute favorite color is red, so i have a feeling that is mostly what things will be! which in my opinion could definitely be either team, especially if your little girl is named ruby!


----------



## Boothh

Iv got rid of most of my baby stuff except for what's still being used so will need it all again. I won't buy until into 2nd tri though.
I just find yellows and greens so... Blah! I think ill just get enough clothes for the first few days and do a huge online shop when we get home! I thought of making boy and girl lists too and just Saving the money and sending someone out to pick everything up when we know!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Boothh said:


> Has anybody been looking at baby stuff yet? I keep looking at clothes and things but all the unisex stuff is soo boring! :(

I bought blanket and going home outfit before I even got pregnant :haha::blush:
And it's pink on top of it :blush: 
I saved the recipe of course :coffee:
And of course I am not gonna buy anything else until we find out the gender ( unless its very cheap and unisex :baby::haha: )


----------



## minni2906

I haven't bought anything yet, but I keep looking. I can't wait to buy stuff. We definitely want to find out though. 

I also can't wait to tell out families. I refuse to tell them until 12 weeks this time though. Its so hard though. Especially with my sister being pregnant and my mom gloating about buying stuff for her baby.

3 more sleeps until first scan!!! I pray baby is measuring where he should be. Ill be 7w2d at that time. One day shy of when nugget stopped growing last time. [-o&lt;

Feels kinda weird as I haven't even had blood drawn to confirm yet. I go tomorrow morning for that. I have an awesome app on my phone that I can get the results from also so I won't have to wait for the doctor to call me!

Hope you all are well!


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Hey ladies, glad to hear you all doing well...

I just have a question, in terms of nausea, anyone experience it come and go, this weekend I hardly had any? I still pee often and my boobs are still sore but I was hoping someone else experienced this in a previous pregnancy?

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## LegoHouse

Yesterday (or still today if you're in America) my nausea disappeared for the day. I think it is back though lol


----------



## SweetMel

Hi everyone. I just got caught up on this thread. Great scans. I have a Dr appointment set for Tuesday. I can't wait.


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Spoke to soon, again - nausea is back :nope:


----------



## Boothh

My nausea comes and goes too, think it's normal xx

I was talking to a friends partner yesterday and she said they were ttc and was asking about our situation. I said were ttc too lol so at least I got to talk about our plans abit. I felt awkward though cus I didn't want to outright lie! 

Back to the school run today and I'm soo tired! The kids arnt even dressed yet!


----------



## confuzion

Good luck minni and Sweetmel on your appointments! 

Ibelieve - pretty much all of my symptoms seem to come and go. Couple of days ago my breasts were killing me. Right now they're fine :shrug:.


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Well that's good to hear, I cant believe that I have 4 weeks to go until 12weeks! I am so tempted to go for another scan next week! Want to see my babies again, hope they have grown!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Same with me . I had all day nausea but passed few days it changed to evening nausea . 
My boobs don't hurt much but they are se sensitive a lot and certain smells are killing me !
I have my first appointment today . It's just the paperwork but I feel something is happening finally . May be they gonna schedule scan for me . Or at least I hope so . I cannot go another 4 weeks without knowing if my baby is ok . 
And also I feel it's much harder for me not telling people this time . But still holding and didn't tell anyone .


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

I have no patience so I have no idea how people manage to wait for their scans, I feel like I am so blessed to have so many options, so far I have 3 scans in two weeks and I can go for another I just have to think of an excuse :haha:?


----------



## CaliDreaming

My symptoms are still coming and going and I never know when they are going to hit. Yesterday I had planned on doing some housecleaning when I started to feel sick and couldn't get anything done.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Ibelieveitwil said:


> I have no patience so I have no idea how people manage to wait for their scans, I feel like I am so blessed to have so many options, so far I have 3 scans in two weeks and I can go for another I just have to think of an excuse :haha:?

Of course I am not that patient :haha: 
Our hospital doesn't do scans unless they think something is wrong but I hope they gonna check me out because of my sons single umbilical artery :shrug:
And if not I am gonna have to wait another 4 weeks of another app and for the doppler :thumbup:
I don't have the money to pay for private scan just because I want to :cry:
But I am sure happy for you to have the opportunity :flower:


----------



## Boothh

I have a midwife appointment on Wednesday afternoon! My official booking in x


----------



## Sassymom

It is killing me having to wait till November 21st to see my beanie again!! :( I'm wishing the month away!


----------



## Sizzles

Boothh said:


> I have a midwife appointment on Wednesday afternoon! My official booking in x

Mine's Wednesday morning! We can compare notes!



Sassymom said:


> It is killing me having to wait till November 21st to see my beanie again!! :( I'm wishing the month away!

I'm definitely wishing time away! I'm hoping it'll just be until I reach 12 weeks, but I'm not convinced it might continue!

As far as buying baby clothes is concerned, I already have loads (may have mentioned this previously). I'd been buying bit whilst ttc and as time went on I figured it was part of my PMA to think I'd need them one day! After my 8 week scan last week I went and bought yet more. Most of it is neutral and I've found the neutral stuff to be ok - in fact some of it's quite lovely! I'm not sure I particularly have anything yellow or green, but lots of white, cream, black & white and rainbow colours. I'm not buying any more until after my next scan though. In fact, if I can hold out, as far as baby clothes are concerened, I might wait (if I can) until after my 20 week scan when we know what we're having; I'm hoping to focus my buying energies into maternity wear and other baby paraphernalia until that point!


----------



## LizChase

Just got home from my appointment! Measuring right on schedule at 8w2d, and the heartbeat was 162bpm. She said everything looks great so I'm breathing a huge sigh of relief at this point!


----------



## LegoHouse

Ugh sick sick sick..... How long until the second tri? Haha x


----------



## confuzion

Yay congrats lizchase! Its a wonderful feeling I know!


----------



## minni2906

Yay, Lizchase! Great news!!
Hoping I get the same news on Wednesday. I am so nervous. There aren't words for my nerves. :wacko:


----------



## confuzion

Aw minni! I'm sure all will be fine. I felt the same way as you though so I definitely understand.

My next appointment is next Wednesday the 13th (I'll be 10w2d :) time is moving so fast). That's when I'll be getting the panorama done, and guess getting my results back from the prenatal panel. I have no idea what to expect beyond that! But I am super excited!


----------



## 1eighty

my next appt is with the midwife on friday, will be 9+5 by then. assuming there won't be much going on, just a general "how are you? eating right? drinking enough? not suicidal yet?" and send me on my way after surrendering a pee sample.

she won't even try a doppler til 2nd tri, says it's too difficult to find the hb before then. pffft.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Just had my paperwork done . Have my first doc app on November 25 th . They said the doctor is going to decide if they need scan or not . But hopefully she will at least try to hear the HB ...


----------



## Boothh

I feel sick today too, and bloody restless legs have started! 
I don't find 'unisex' stuff to be that unisex though, it's always either abit more girlish or boyish to me so it's hard!


----------



## Mangoes

I think I'm losing my mind! Since about 5 weeks, I had mild morning sickness (if that's what you wanna call it). I just had mad acne, nausea every now and then and this weird sensation in my stomach, almost like a constant mild upset stomach that would get worse if I ate spicy food (and I LOVE LOVE LOVE spicy food).

Well, a few days before my 8th week, I got bad nausea as if I was going to hurl right there - never did and then I woke up on the day of my 8th week and poof - all symptoms are all but gone. I panicked and thought something was wrong but found out that my placenta would start growing so my symptoms might level off.

But seriously...what I felt before is pretty much not there unless I eat but I'm fine other wise...I still have hip and back pain lol. I want to see my little nooboo but I'll have to wait until 13 weeks or so.


----------



## asmcsm

Oh my goodness I have fallen so behind on here! I'm not even sure if I'm going to attempt to catch up on all those pages I missed :wacko: maybe the last 10 or so...I've been super busy with my work moving locations and having our grand re-opening plus lovely MS on top of that. Can I fast forward to 12 weeks now? Hit 8 weeks yesterday and the pulling and pinching feelings in my uterus have started as well as some dull pain in my lower back. I'm one of those lucky ones that had back issues before pregnancy so get plagued with early pregnancy back pain :? blah. I didn't want to be one of those ladies who complains about preggo symptoms because I should just be happy to be pregnant at all! Which I am, but I think it's almost impossible to not complain when you feel like poo day in and day out :?


----------



## traylee01

how can i be removed from this group thanks, as i have been told blighted ovum 3rd scan today reveals same thing as last time 11 days ago, 17mm sac nothing inside


----------



## confuzion

traylee01 said:


> how can i be removed from this group thanks, as i have been told blighted ovum 3rd scan today reveals same thing as last time 11 days ago, 17mm sac nothing inside

Oh no traylee. I'm so sorry for your loss. I will take you off the list though I'm very sorry to do it. I hope to see you back in the pregnancy boards when you're ready.


----------



## confuzion

mangoes - I think 8 weeks is when my symptoms started to go and come back. They still haven't gone away completely. Particularly the food aversions. Still struggling to eat anything :(

ashlee - it's ok :haha: you don't have to be caught up to chat. Just update us on how you're doing. Sorry the symptoms are getting you down but at least you know your pregnancy is doing well :happydance:


----------



## pdxmom

Hey ladies been quite a while since I've posted here but I've been sick sick sick...had my dr app today and got to hear my baby's heartbeat...it was super :) sorry I'm behind on all the chatting but ms has got me bad and I can't seem to get myself to even turn on the laptop..wishing all u girls well..hopefully ill b back soon :)


----------



## minni2906

Oh man! So, I haven't told my mom yet and the scan place (advanced radiology) called her house to confirm my appointment Wednesday instead of calling my cell phone! I am just waiting for her to start asking questions.. haha. Wouldnt be terrible, I just hadn't planned on telling her (or anyone) until 12 weeks.


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Oh no Minni - if she is anything like my mom she will be calling very soon :haha:

Traylee - so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Im guessing being on B&B has its pros and cons, I mean you read success stories and failures and all this hovers in my subconscious, so I keep having these dreams that I lose my twins, last night I dreamt they were shrinking and the doctor said we have to either wait it out or do a d&c, I could feel the emotions as I cried in my dream, it was horrible. I do feel that my babies are okay, but I just worry about them and I guess that's why mc is at the back of my head...


----------



## jenniferannex

Traylee I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## jenniferannex

My back hurts already aswell and it drives me mad!! I think baby hardly weighs anything yet still hurts my back :haha:

Yay for being 10 weeks today!! Exactly 2 weeks until my scan :happydance:


----------



## jenniferannex

Have to share this photo of my DD Lily, after listening to baby she said she wanted a go, she could hear her heartbeat when she put it on her tummy and thought it was a baby, she was so happy bless her :haha:
https://i884.photobucket.com/albums/ac50/jenniferannex/null_zps1dcc8101.jpg


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

jenniferannex said:


> My back hurts already aswell and it drives me mad!! I think baby hardly weighs anything yet still hurts my back :haha:
> 
> Yay for being 10 weeks today!! Exactly 2 weeks until my scan :happydance:

Yey for 10 weeks, so great to be in the double digits!

I know what you mean about the back ache, for me it was from 7dpo to 6 weeks, its weird but my dr said not to worry its just your ligaments stretching! How fun!!!


----------



## SweetMel

I'm so sorry for your loss Traylee.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Traylee, :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry. 

1eighty, that is very comforting for me to know that the hb is very hard to find on doppler in the first tri even for a pro! I still can't find it.

jenniferannex, awwww, your lily is so cute!! LOL at thinking her own hb was a baby! Congrats on being 10 weeks!


AFM, My symptoms have been much more intense lately and I feel like a pile of poo. This has all caught me off guard because my pregnancy with dd was so easy. I guess I'm paying for that now with this one!


----------



## SweetMel

I'm sitting in the doctor's office at the moment. OMG I am so nervous. It has me on the edge of my seat. :haha: I'll update later. I hope I have good news.


----------



## confuzion

SweetMel said:


> I'm sitting in the doctor's office at the moment. OMG I am so nervous. It has me on the edge of my seat. :haha: I'll update later. I hope I have good news.

Good luck! I'm sure all will be well.


----------



## Mangoes

I spoke too soon after I posted that, I felt super sick late last night, bummer.

Traylee, I'm so sorry dear, my heart goes out to you!


----------



## confuzion

Ibelieve - I know what you mean! Just when I start to feel better about my pregnancy I read about people who have lost theirs and it affects me more than you'd think. 

Jennifer - she's adorable!

Cali - Aww hope you feel better!


----------



## confuzion

Mangoes said:


> I spoke too soon after I posted that, I felt super sick late last night, bummer.

I figured that would happen Mangoes! Seems the symptoms like to pretend they're gone just to pop back up and surprise all of us :haha:!


----------



## Sizzles

((Traylee))

I'm 9 weeks today and still haven't had any real nausea and certainly no morning sickness. They reckon it starts around week 6 and peaks at week 9. Do you suppose I'm safe??


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Sizzles said:


> ((Traylee))
> 
> I'm 9 weeks today and still haven't had any real nausea and certainly no morning sickness. They reckon it starts around week 6 and peaks at week 9. Do you suppose I'm safe??

I didn't feel pregnant with my son at all . Except for my boobs , they god huge but otherwise I didn't have ANY pregnancy symptoms . I was tired little bit more but I was working a lot .
I think you are completely fine :hugs:


----------



## joeyjo

Hugs traylee - I may be in the same situation next week I'm playing the waiting game at the mo :hugs::hugs: you can click unsubscribe next to this thread in your userCP so it doesn't show up at all for you because nobody else can do that bit :hugs:


----------



## CaliDreaming

SweetMel said:


> I'm sitting in the doctor's office at the moment. OMG I am so nervous. It has me on the edge of my seat. :haha: I'll update later. I hope I have good news.

Good luck! I can't wait for your update. I'm sure you'll have good news.



Mangoes said:


> I spoke too soon after I posted that, I felt super sick late last night, bummer.
> 
> Traylee, I'm so sorry dear, my heart goes out to you!

That happens to me quite a bit! It makes it hard to make any plans to get any work done.




Sizzles said:


> ((Traylee))
> 
> I'm 9 weeks today and still haven't had any real nausea and certainly no morning sickness. They reckon it starts around week 6 and peaks at week 9. Do you suppose I'm safe??

With dd, I really didn't have any morning sickness at all. I was just dead dog tired all the time and just felt horrible in general. A lot of women have no symptoms at all, so I wouldn't worry just because you don't have many symptoms. Also, unfortunately, the same theory works in reverse. Just because you have symptoms doesn't mean everything is ok. 

I am a worrier too and I have to remember not to "borrow trouble". Most of us here have had strong heartbeats so the odds are very much in our favor. I know it's hard not to dwell on the "what ifs" though. It seems that everyday I find some new condition to worry myself about.


----------



## Boothh

Traylee :hugs: 

JoeyJo - :hugs: not long now xx


----------



## Rozzer

Some bad news and good news from me - yesterday I had quite a big bleed, bright red blood, husby and I thought about a dessert spoon full.
I rang midwife, was a bit concerned but felt deep down my baby was ok...
Had another scan and saw bub - looking perfect, perfect heartbeat and no sign of any bleeds in or around bub, whew!

It was almost worth the stress and waiting, just to see bub again!


----------



## Sizzles

Cali - that's interesting that you had no sickness with DD; I've been basing my prediction of a boy partly on the fact that they say m/s goes with girls. Also a Chinese gender prediction predicted 'boy', but I wonder whether it still 'works' when you've been through IVF! :wacko:


----------



## OpheliaVY

Sizzles said:


> Cali - that's interesting that you had no sickness with DD; I've been basing my prediction of a boy partly on the fact that they say m/s goes with girls. Also a Chinese gender prediction predicted 'boy', but I wonder whether it still 'works' when you've been through IVF! :wacko:

I had no ms with my DS but my friend had it terrible with her DS. I've been sick a few times and queasy all the time this go around. I'm hoping it points to girl but we'll see. The Chinese chart predicted boy for me as well. :/


----------



## trinity_enigm

Ladies I'm not sure what to do. I've just been to the loo and (TMI) when I wiped there was red blood not dark red but still pretty red. I don't know what to do. Its about 7pm here and I don't think there's any hospital nearby that would have the early pregnancy unit open. I don't have a direct number for my midwife. I'm not sure how much blood I should be panicking about (I'm pretty upset with this to be honest) but if I don't get anymore then it's probably not worth bothering anybody. 

Any advice?


----------



## CaliDreaming

Trinity, how frightening! :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm not sure how things work over there but over here you'd be able to go to any emergency room to get checked out. 

There can be many causes of bleeding so hopefully everything is ok! I hope it stops soon.


----------



## Boothh

Trinity :hugs: not sure what they would do for you at this time in a&e as it's too early for Doppler really, unless it gets worse or you get any pain then is wait and ring up the EPU first thing and they should be able to get you in for a scan fairly quickly. Hopefully it's nothing to worry about! x


----------



## jenniferannex

CaliDreaming said:


> jenniferannex, awwww, your lily is so cute!! LOL at thinking her own hb was a baby! Congrats on being 10 weeks!
> 
> AFM, My symptoms have been much more intense lately and I feel like a pile of poo. This has all caught me off guard because my pregnancy with dd was so easy. I guess I'm paying for that now with this one!

Thank you :D she's a sweetie!!
Sorry you're not feeling too good! Hoping you get better soon! I was the same, no sickness atall with Lily was so lucky!! 


confuzion said:


> Ibelieve - I know what you mean! Just when I start to feel better about my pregnancy I read about people who have lost theirs and it affects me more than you'd think.
> 
> Jennifer - she's adorable!
> 
> Cali - Aww hope you feel better!

Thank you :D


Sizzles said:


> ((Traylee))
> 
> I'm 9 weeks today and still haven't had any real nausea and certainly no morning sickness. They reckon it starts around week 6 and peaks at week 9. Do you suppose I'm safe??

You are fine :) you're just a lucky one! It's hard not to worry but it's completely normal, I had no sickness with my DD all the way through! I was so grateful!!


trinity_enigm said:


> Ladies I'm not sure what to do. I've just been to the loo and (TMI) when I wiped there was red blood not dark red but still pretty red. I don't know what to do. Its about 7pm here and I don't think there's any hospital nearby that would have the early pregnancy unit open. I don't have a direct number for my midwife. I'm not sure how much blood I should be panicking about (I'm pretty upset with this to be honest) but if I don't get anymore then it's probably not worth bothering anybody.
> 
> Any advice?

:hugs::hugs: hope it's nothing serious! Has it stopped now? If it was only a small amount and no cramping etc I would just monitor it and ring your midwife tomorrow, but if your still bleeding I would maybe go to AnE to get checked out. I bet it's such a horrible feeling! :hugs:

AFM I've just got home from a bonfire and fireworks :) it's bonfire night here In the UK and I love it! Lily had a great time too! Absolutely shattered now though!!!


----------



## LegoHouse

I haven't been sick today :happydance: First time since 3 weeks pregnant I haven't been physically sick! Felt dog awful all day, but I haven't been sick!! Yay!!


----------



## 1eighty

trinity_enigm said:


> Ladies I'm not sure what to do. I've just been to the loo and (TMI) when I wiped there was red blood not dark red but still pretty red. I don't know what to do. Its about 7pm here and I don't think there's any hospital nearby that would have the early pregnancy unit open. I don't have a direct number for my midwife. I'm not sure how much blood I should be panicking about (I'm pretty upset with this to be honest) but if I don't get anymore then it's probably not worth bothering anybody.
> 
> Any advice?


call NHS24 or your out of hours doc, they'll do a phone assessment and you'll know where to go from there. they might make an appt for you at A&E if there is no out of hours doc at your local surgery.

better be checked out than to wait tbh, esp if this is your first and you don't know what to expect as "normal".

get on the phone.

[hug]


----------



## minni2906

MS hit me like a ton of bricks today. Still haven't gotten physically sick but I gotta say, feeling like crud all day has certainly made me a little less nervous. :haha: I'm waiting for results from my bodywork. Anxious much?! CANNOT wait until my scan tomorrow!


----------



## SweetMel

I'm disappointed with my doctors visit. I didn't have a scan. I didn't get to hear the hb. All they wanted to do was labs and I won't get any results for several days. :growlmad: the only thing I'm pleased about is that I will be transferred to another Dr because of my "advanced maternal age." :haha: Just from looking at the outside of me, she said I look fine. :dohh: okay.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

SweetMel said:


> I'm disappointed with my doctors visit. I didn't have a scan. I didn't get to hear the hb. All they wanted to do was labs and I won't get any results for several days. :growlmad: the only thing I'm pleased about is that I will be transferred to another Dr because of my "advanced maternal age." :haha: Just from looking at the outside of me, she said I look fine. :dohh: okay.

That's how my app was on Monday :wacko:
It's frustrating I know but fortunately I have another app in 3 weeks and hopefully we gonna hear the HB and hopefully they Gonna schedule scan which would be anyway in another 3 weeks I suppose :cry:
Friend of mine just send me a picture of her just newborn daughter ... So jealous :baby:


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

all of a sudden my boobs stopped hurting, that was my biggest and only constant symptom, should I be worried?


----------



## trinity_enigm

Thanks for the advice ladies. I was rubbish last night- was just crying after I saw it. Dh decided that it would be best to go to A&E. He basically said I would either sit here and work myself into a frenzy looking online or we go to hospital and they say it's nothing to worry about. 

The doctor didn't seem too concerned. But they did testy urine and found nitrates so I have antibiotics for a uti. Glad I went as I've never had one before and haven't had any symptoms that I know of so must have caught it early. 

Blood has tailed off now and what I see is brown now. Still no cramping. Left my sea bands off this morning so I could keep track of my symptoms and am feeling really nauseous sought have to put them back on. Really can't wait until 6th dec so I can have a scan now.


----------



## Sizzles

I'm glad things have settled for you Trinity. Hopefully it's the mean UTI causing the problems; I remember hoping beyond hope that I had a UTI when I went to the docs with suspected ectopic- I was convinced when it wasn't a UTI it was all over. Take care of yourself.

Proudmomma - it'll be your turn before you know it! Can't you get in some practise cuddles in the mean time?

Sweetmel - good to know medical science has advanced so well that they can gauge wellness just by looking at you! :haha:

I have my booking appointment in just over an hour. Probably ought to get dressed!


----------



## Boothh

Trinity - don't wait til December if you're worried Hun, I would ring the EPU today yourself and explain, say you're worried and I'm sure they will fit you in and you can have your mind put to rest! 
When I went for my first scan they found a sac of blood and they gave me a card and said if I have any spotting or bleeding just ring and they will scan me ASAP, so sure your EPU will be understanding xx

Midwife is coming this afternoon, I do love the fact she comes to me and I don't have to go to her in the rain and cold!


----------



## joeyjo

Finally plucked up the courage to look at the CDROM of pictures they gave me from my disappointing scan 2 weeks ago (I had to collect them a few days later). 

The doc has def over measured the size of the gestational sac I can see his markers well over the line - this is good news as the bigger an empty sac the more worrying it can be and the measurements he said were right on the border of no hope. You are meant to measure within the inner edge of the line. I also think I can see a faint white bit that could be the yolk sac on one. Only 6days more till my next appt now...

I also took a digi yesterday, it didn't give much more info as it says 3+weeks but at least it hasn't dropped. 

I hate this waiting!

On the "plus" side the nausea continues and I've lost 12lbs! I'm almost back at Ds2s pre preg weight!


----------



## Boothh

joeyjo said:


> Finally plucked up the courage to look at the CDROM of pictures they gave me from my disappointing scan 2 weeks ago (I had to collect them a few days later).
> 
> The doc has def over measured the size of the gestational sac I can see his markers well over the line - this is good news as the bigger an empty sac the more worrying it can be and the measurements he said were right on the border of no hope. You are meant to measure within the inner edge of the line. I also think I can see a faint white bit that could be the yolk sac on one. Only 6days more till my next appt now...
> 
> I also took a digi yesterday, it didn't give much more info as it says 3+weeks but at least it hasn't dropped.
> 
> I hate this waiting!
> 
> On the "plus" side the nausea continues and I've lost 12lbs! I'm almost back at Ds2s pre preg weight!

Great news Jo, I hope you're starting to feel abit better now. Stupid money grabbing doctor :hugs: x


----------



## trinity_enigm

Boothh said:


> Trinity - don't wait til December if you're worried Hun, I would ring the EPU today yourself and explain, say you're worried and I'm sure they will fit you in and you can have your mind put to rest!
> When I went for my first scan they found a sac of blood and they gave me a card and said if I have any spotting or bleeding just ring and they will scan me ASAP, so sure your EPU will be understanding xx
> 
> Midwife is coming this afternoon, I do love the fact she comes to me and I don't have to go to her in the rain and cold!

If I have any more red bleeding I will. At the moment there's only a little bit of brown so hoping it's alright. 

On the plus side I have not worn a pad in at least 15 years and they have come a long way- far comfier now than they used to be lol!


----------



## Boothh

Sounds like it could be to do with your UTI, hopefully it gets cleared up quickly! I had one at the very beginning of pregnancy and had no symptoms either xx


----------



## Sizzles

Trinity - thinking about your experience of pads (!), I was only thinking a couple of days ago, that this is the longest I've not had a period since I was 13!!! Kinda freaky!

My midwife appointment was all ok. Feels a bit more real, but now I'm thinking that if anything goes wrong, what a waste of time that was sorting all that paperwork!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

trinity_enigm said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> Trinity - don't wait til December if you're worried Hun, I would ring the EPU today yourself and explain, say you're worried and I'm sure they will fit you in and you can have your mind put to rest!
> When I went for my first scan they found a sac of blood and they gave me a card and said if I have any spotting or bleeding just ring and they will scan me ASAP, so sure your EPU will be understanding xx
> 
> Midwife is coming this afternoon, I do love the fact she comes to me and I don't have to go to her in the rain and cold!
> 
> If I have any more red bleeding I will. At the moment there's only a little bit of brown so hoping it's alright.
> 
> On the plus side I have not worn a pad in at least 15 years and they have come a long way- far comfier now than they used to be lol!Click to expand...

I would go check it out anyway :hugs:
I am not trying to get you worry but I was just spotting ( just on a tissue ) with my first pregnancy and it did not end up well ...
Of course it's not common that something is wrong with spotting and no cramping but you never know and I found out 3 weeks later ...


----------



## CaliDreaming

Trinity, I agree with ProudMama, I would get that checked out because even if everything's okay, it's important to know what's going on. For instance, the spotting could be due to a subchorionic hematoma, which is a common reason for bleeding/spotting. Some doctors may want to put you on bedrest so that it can resolve.


----------



## 1eighty

12w scan appt through (finally), 2nd december :)


----------



## Boothh

Midwife appointment was fine, don't see her again til 16 weeks now. I have to see the consultant when I go for my 12 week. 
She told me if I'm nervous then to just ring the number EPU gave me and go get another scan. I think I might do just so I'm not waiting all the way til December!


----------



## confuzion

Sorry about the scary ordeal trinity! It sounds like it's from your UTI but I would go in for a scan anyway. It won't hurt and it'll be nice and comforting to see your bean.

Good luck on your scan today minni! Don't forget to let us know how it goes!


----------



## confuzion

Congrats to those who got their 12 week scan dates! The only downside to me doing the panorama is I won't get a 12 week scan boo! So I have no idea when I'll get to see my baby again :(


----------



## CaliDreaming

Ah yes it is Minni's big day! I can't wait to hear about it and see pics.


----------



## minni2906

Thanks, ladies!!! 2.5 hours until my scan!!


----------



## rainbowsun

I can't believe I'm an olive already! 

At the same time, the time just seems to drag on and on and on. I wish we were out of the first trimester already...


----------



## Boothh

Good luck minni!

I feel the same I just wish we could fast forward first tri x


----------



## CaliDreaming

Same here! I remember the second tri being dreamy. The third tri was nice too but then I was freaking out because I felt I didn't have everything ready and I was worried about the actual labor and delivery.


----------



## JerseyRose

So yesterday it appeared that all my symptoms had disappeared. I freaked out and immediately thought it was going to be a mmc since there was no sign of bleeding or cramping. I made an appointment to see my doc and he tried to find the heartbeat with a Doppler. He was 85% sure that he heard it but he didnt want to send me away not knowing for sure so he sent me for an emergency ultrasound.

Well there was my little bean immediately on the screen moving around and the heart beating so fast! What an amazing experience! It actually looked like a little baby! It was measuring 5 days ahead and the heartbeat was 174bpm. Couldnt have gone better!

Now I can try and relax and appreciate that my nasty nausea and sore boobs have slightly died down. Only 2.5 more weeks left of the first tri yay!! 

So here's my little baby! :cloud9::baby:

(Confuzion - can you please change my due date to 8th June :thumbup:)
 



Attached Files:







photo 1 - Copy.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jenniferannex

Trinity, I hope everything's ok :hugs:

Jerseryrose glad everything is perfect with your bean :happydance:

Hope everyone is ok! I'm just relaxing in the bath as my back is being a pain today!


----------



## LegoHouse

I am not enjoying this pregnancy at all yet :( blergh!! I really feel sorry for my babies having to put up with me vomiting every 10 seconds lol


----------



## CaliDreaming

JerseyRose, I know that must have been such a relief to see your little bub on the screen. Everything looks perfect!


----------



## minni2906

*big ol sigh of relief*

The tech wouldn't tell me where baby was measuring but I'm fairly certain that I read 6w4d on the screen which is slightly behind my guess but I'm not worried. Mine was just that, a guess. I didn't use opks and I had no lmp to go off of either but I kept track of when we dtd and so I'm confident in the 6w4d measurement. Baby had a nice heartbeat too which she pointed out on the screen so DF and I could see it. 119bpm. Soo, new due date; June 28th please. Thank you for all the well wishes, ladies!!


----------



## jenniferannex

Yay Minni! Glad everything went well!! :)


----------



## confuzion

Yay minni and jerseyrose! I will update your due dates :thumbup:


----------



## sllydrkfsh

Hi ladies, I've been kinda mia lately because I have nothing to add =/. My first dr appt last month was only for paperwork and I don't get my real appt til the 19th of this month. Been getting jealous of seeing all these wonderful scans lol =). I haven't been really having any sickness, all I want to do is eat though lol. Each time a commercial comes on the tv I start drooling, it's driving my hubby crazy because then he starts getting hungry. :haha:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Yay Minni, glad the scan went well!

Hi sildrkfsh, I've been doing my fair share of eating too. I told myself this time around I wouldn't pig out, but being tired and feeling sick sometimes makes me lose my resolve. Not much longer until the 19th!



sllydrkfsh said:


> Hi ladies, I've been kinda mia lately because I have nothing to add =/. My first dr appt last month was only for paperwork and I don't get my real appt til the 19th of this month. Been getting jealous of seeing all these wonderful scans lol =). I haven't been really having any sickness, all I want to do is eat though lol. Each time a commercial comes on the tv I start drooling, it's driving my hubby crazy because then he starts getting hungry. :haha:


----------



## minni2906

Thanks so much ladies!! Now, if this works, here's a couple scan pictures.
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v307/foxracingchick06/IMG_6955.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v307/foxracingchick06/IMG_6956.jpg

And this one is a comparison - first scan with my MMC and this one. They look sooo different. You can almost tell in the MMC scan that something was wrong...:nope:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v307/foxracingchick06/IMG_6958.jpg


----------



## SweetMel

I'm so happy for you minni. :happydance: Those are nice pictures. I'm also sooo jealous that I didn't get a scan. :cry:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Minni, such a cute little bean! There is such a dramatic difference between the pics for this pregnancy and the last one. Everything looks perfect this time.


----------



## minni2906

I'm so glad I'm not the only one who sees the difference, Cali! I agree, everything looks perfect this time!


----------



## Boothh

Congrats minni, you can definitely see a difference xx


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

We see a lot of beautiful babies lately ;) I probably won't get my scan sooner than 14. Weeks pregnant :(
How is everyone feeling ? All of my symptoms has dissapeard except for nausea coming every evening . It's making me very nervous especially since I have to wait 3 weeks to hear the HB . So I still don't know if everything is ok . 
Am I the only one here getting her scan so late ? 
I also didn't even had blood work for betas so once again not knowing anything till 12 week pregnant so frustrating ! 
OH told me few days ago it would be nice to wait till birth to find out the gender . I was like ... Ok ... I won't tell you than :D


----------



## CaliDreaming

Proudmama, that sucks that you have to wait so long for your scan! My symptoms are still coming and going, but when they come they come on really strong.

I tried to find my baby's heartbeat again with the doppler and still nothing. Then I tried to find my own heartbeat and nothing! Maybe I'm not doing something right? :nope:


----------



## TMM10811

I'm due June 19th!! There are a lot of us!


----------



## Boothh

Cali, use loooads of gel, iv still not found mine but I'm only trying ten minutes each night. I found teddy at 8+2 so I might be abit more persistent tomorrow lol xx


----------



## CaliDreaming

Booth, I think that may be my problem. This morning I didn't use any gel because I didn't feel like cleaning up the mess and I've almost used it up!

Welcome and Congrats TMM10811!!!


----------



## confuzion

TMM10811 said:


> I'm due June 19th!! There are a lot of us!

Yes there are a lot of us! It's wonderful :happydance:. Welcome and congrats on your June sunflower!


----------



## Boothh

I bought 3 tubs of value hair gel - 15p each! And it's water based so does the job fine xx


----------



## CaliDreaming

Boothh said:


> I bought 3 tubs of value hair gel - 15p each! And it's water based so does the job fine xx

Oh that is a great idea! Thanks! I was afraid I was going to have to keep buying more and more gel as time went on!


----------



## Sizzles

Yay for lots of recent good news!

Back to work for me today, and actually it was fine!


----------



## lovelyredrose

So I had bright red spotting last saturday and it freaked me out. Went to ER and they did the scan. Baby is fine and we could see a heartbeat. There was a very small SCH in the uterus which the doctors believe will resolve itself. I met my OB/GYN yesterday and I could see the baby again in the scan. Bleeding has kinda stopped. I hope it stays that way. My next scan is in two weeks just to see how much the little one grows. Praying to God that the baby should be fine and continue to grow...


----------



## CaliDreaming

So sorry about the SCH lovelyredrose but I'm glad everything is okay! I have one of those too. I haven't gotten any bleeding from it yet, but my doctor said it may happen. I hear they are very common but it is still unnerving to have one!


----------



## SweetMel

Welcome TMM. 

I've been having hot flashes where I break out in a sweat. :wacko: my eyes feel like they are burning sometimes. Hubby offered to get me a spa mask and keep it in the refrigerator. I can't buy maternity clothes anywhere around here so he's taking me shopping this weekend in the city. My bbs are spilling out of my bras so I will be buying a bigger one. :blush: Hubby has been really understanding and great even when I'm cranky.


----------



## confuzion

Did a little shopping myself today Sweetmel. My teeny underwear just wasn't cutting it anymore :haha:. Busting out of my bras (not that I'm complaining. Happy to move from a B cup to a C cup :)). Got some comfy panties and a couple bigger wireless bras. As well as some big sweat pants to do my lounging around the house in :haha:. 

My husband has also been bugging me about having the laptop on my lap all the time with the heat and emissions coming from it being bad for baby. So I bought a portable pillow desk thing to put under it. 


Forgot how much fun shopping is no matter what you buy lol. I can't wait to be big enough for maternity wear so I can buy some clothes :)


----------



## minni2906

Confusion, I am quite the opposite. I refuse to acknowledge my boobs getting bigger as I am already a DD cup. :wacko:

I do, however, need to get some comfy undies and pants for the weekend!


----------



## rainbowsun

minni2906 said:


> Confusion, I am quite the opposite. I refuse to acknowledge my boobs getting bigger as I am already a DD cup. :wacko:
> 
> I do, however, need to get some comfy undies and pants for the weekend!

Omg, I totally know what you mean! I'm a D/DD (depends on the bra brand) and I am in absolute denial about getting any bigger, since that's going to make me HUGE!!


----------



## minni2906

Haha. When I was in high school my mom had to bug me for months to give in and move up to a DD from a D. I think I've been in denial since I reached a C. :haha:


----------



## OpheliaVY

I've been surgically enhanced to a DD so it going to be interesting to see how big they get this go around! Lol I wish Victoria's Secret carried nursing bras and maternity clothes! That's a huge, untapped market they need to be in!!


----------



## confuzion

Lol big busted ladies in this thread! I'd be more jealous if bigger boobies wouldn't make me tip over with my size :haha:. I'm short and tiny with DDs I'd look like a cartoon character :rofl:. 

But agree on Victoria Secret missing out ophelia! For now, Macy's is my best friend.


----------



## asmcsm

So nice to check in on here and see scans of the little babes! Glad everyone seems to be doing well. The last two days haven't been so bad for morning sickness for me fortunately! Hoping that it's starting to calm down. I still get the occasional wave of nausea. 

I fall into the larger boobies group. I'm normally a full C to a small D depending on where I buy my bras. But now I've got no clue :shrug: all I know is they are HUGE and so incredibly sore! The worst they've been so far


----------



## jenniferannex

Morning all!!

Welcome TMM and congrats :D

Lovelyredrose glad everything ok with baby!

Cali I agree with boothh use loadssss of gel!! Hope you find it soon!

Like confuzion said a lot of big busted ladies in here :haha: my boobs have got bigger and I'm super happy :haha: going from a B to a C! If only they stayed that way!


----------



## Boothh

I'm popping out of my Cs at the moment lol. I had A cup boobs before I got pregnant with Jesse 5 years ago, they always grow when I'm pregnant lol. I'm still in the flat chested mind set though and they still feel tiny to me even though DH always says they arnt anymore haha x


----------



## trinity_enigm

I'm in the big boob department too - I'm an E cup and am really short (5' 4.5" and yes that half inch is very important to me lol) I also only have size 2 feet so I have had a lot of comments about how I actually stay upright lol!

I don't know if it helps any of you ladies but I've bought a belvia bra recently and found it really comfy and quite supportive given there's no underwire. The bit I really liked though was they're sized s,m,l etc instead of individual bra sizes which means I know there's a bit of growing room- and given I've a few more months to go I think I'll need it. I hope it means I won't need to buy too many different bras.


----------



## Boothh

Do they actually hold you up though? I like la senza for bras even though I havnt bought myself any in ages! Last one I got was from a bluebella party lol!


----------



## confuzion

lol trinity! Size 2 feet? Where do you find shoes :haha:?

And I wouldn't say 5' 4.5" is really short. It's only a half inch below average. I'm only 5' 1.5" (half inch also important to me lol). Being around me makes most people feel tall lol.


----------



## jenniferannex

Wow size 2 feet that's crazy :haha: I'm 5ft4, I would love an extra half inch :haha:


----------



## trinity_enigm

Think I had a bit of a 'moment' when typing that (pregnancy brain???) and what I meant to put was 4' 11.5" which is considerably shorter lol


----------



## trinity_enigm

Boothh said:


> Do they actually hold you up though? I like la senza for bras even though I havnt bought myself any in ages! Last one I got was from a bluebella party lol!

I find them quite supportive. I did just take a photo to show you but then though posting a pic of my boobs was a bit weird lol (even if I did have my clothes on)


----------



## LegoHouse

I feel a little better today. I hope it lasts lol


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Today is a measurements day ? :D I am 5'9" and and right now My boobs are in DD bra but you can see my nipples :D

I feel all right lately . Little bit more energy during the day but EXTRA tired I in the evening with nausea .
OH told me yesterday sometimes he forgets I am pregnant lol
Anybody else hates putting tons of lotion on their body every day ? I can't stand it and the smell of the cream is driving me crazy !


----------



## 1eighty

five foot six and a half, squeezing into a 34F (down from a 36FF/G - been dieting since january). urm, size 6 feet, size 12/14 everywhere else, give or take.

2nd appt with midwife, blood pressure is fine, no sugar in the pee, she's happy enough with how things are going atm though couldn't feel the top of my uterus yet.


----------



## Sassymom

I am 5'1", barely fitting into my 36D any more, I have a size 9 foot and I'm 12/14 in regular clothes (but starting to get a little snug, matenaty shopping will begin soon)


----------



## CaliDreaming

I'm about 5' 4.5" and I don't know what size I am now because I am in love with sports bras but before I got pg I was a D cup. I guess I need to get a maternity bra but last time I kept growing out of them so I am going to hold off a while.


----------



## joeyjo

I'm 5' 6.5" a size 5.5-6 shoe and usually about a 30dd or 32dd. I was a size 12-14 prepregnancy but following a month of nausea I am now a comfortable size 12!these are uk sizes so that is hoe size 7 I think in the us and dress sizes 8-10


----------



## CaliDreaming

trinity_enigm said:


> I'm in the big boob department too - I'm an E cup and am really short (5' 4.5" and yes that half inch is very important to me lol) I also only have size 2 feet so I have had a lot of comments about how I actually stay upright lol!
> 
> I don't know if it helps any of you ladies but I've bought a belvia bra recently and found it really comfy and quite supportive given there's no underwire. The bit I really liked though was they're sized s,m,l etc instead of individual bra sizes which means I know there's a bit of growing room- and given I've a few more months to go I think I'll need it. I hope it means I won't need to buy too many different bras.

Wow you have small feet! I bet they are so cute. I got my big ol' clodhoppers in a size 8.5 and more like a 9 when pregnant.


----------



## TMM10811

I'm 5'4'' and wearing a 34B it is going to change to a C very soon... my husband said his birthday wish from years and years ago is finally coming true! ha


----------



## OpheliaVY

I'm 5' 3.5" and I know how important that extra half inch is! lol I wear a 6.5 in shoes and I have a shoe collection that would make Sarah Jessica Parker jealous. (not really, because I can't afford Monolo Blahnik's - sigh maybe one day) but I have tons of shoes and I'm so excited it's boot weather! lol 

I wear a size 1 and weigh 103lbs soaking wet. I'm just a little person in general but my legs are freakishly long. My hubby is 6'1" and from hip to ankle our legs are the same length! It's crazy and that makes all shorts, skirts and dresses hoochie length on me!


----------



## SweetMel

Im 51, a size 8 in clothes, a size 7 in shoes, bra is 36C but Im spilling out.

I just called about my lab work that the doctors drew Tuesday. There were three numbers in particular that I wanted to know. I dont really care about all of the other stuff they did. Thats on them and I figure if there was something not quite right, they would notify me. Well, the three things that I wanted to know are 

Progesterone 17.7
Thyroid (TSH) 7.02
Hcg 31,057

I will have to increase my Synthroid a little bit to lower my TSH, and I would have liked my progesterone to be just a little bit more, but Ill take it. No worries. Im also happy with my Hcg. Its not likely to be twins or DS. So Im a little less nervous now.


----------



## jenniferannex

That's good sweet Mel! Atleast you can relax about it!

Can't believe I forgot to share my shoe size!! I'm a size 5/6 depending on the make, and clothes at the minute 12/14! Next we will doing body measurements in inches :haha:


----------



## hoping:)

Hi girls! Week 10 has been a bit rough on me with nausea and then I caught a cold. It sounds like we have had a lot of ups and some downs on the thread recently. 1st tri is so dramatic at times... I can't wait for 2nd tri when I feel human again and the worrying decreases!

Measurements... I'm 5'5", a size 4 in clothes, size 7 in shoes and a full cup/small D cup. Pregnancy doesn't really my my boobs bigger which I am thankful for and hope it stays that way!:haha:

I just bought a doppler and tried it out last night but nothing! I think I was around this same gestation when I found it with my daughter. Any good tips from the ladies who have been successful?

My next scan is 11/15 and then my NT scan is 11/22. The guys are hopefully flying out for the NT scan. They have been so sweet and caring this entire journey... I couldn't ask for better IPs:D


----------



## CaliDreaming

jenniferannex said:


> That's good sweet Mel! Atleast you can relax about it!
> 
> Can't believe I forgot to share my shoe size!! I'm a size 5/6 depending on the make, and clothes at the minute 12/14! Next we will doing body measurements in inches :haha:

jennifer, you have really teeny feet too! You're so lucky. It seems like all the cute shoes on sale are in the small sizes.

LOL on us posting our measurements. I forgot to post my clothing size. Mine is kind of tricky because I'm a yo-yo dieter. I think I look my best as a 2, but when I get up to an 8 I start cracking down on my diet. I was a 2 and gaining before I got pregnant. Now I'm just barely in my 4's. Looks like I'll have a lot to lose after I give birth because I have no motivation to cut back on my eating. I told myself after I had dd that I would do better in the diet and exercise department, but something about being pregnant makes me just say forget that, I am going to eat what I want!



SweetMel said:


> Im 51, a size 8 in clothes, a size 7 in shoes, bra is 36C but Im spilling out.
> 
> I just called about my lab work that the doctors drew Tuesday. There were three numbers in particular that I wanted to know. I dont really care about all of the other stuff they did. Thats on them and I figure if there was something not quite right, they would notify me. Well, the three things that I wanted to know are
> 
> Progesterone 17.7
> Thyroid (TSH) 7.02
> Hcg 31,057
> 
> I will have to increase my Synthroid a little bit to lower my TSH, and I would have liked my progesterone to be just a little bit more, but Ill take it. No worries. Im also happy with my Hcg. Its not likely to be twins or DS. So Im a little less nervous now.

That's a wonderful beta and the progesterone is adequate. Hope you're able to get your TSH down.


----------



## SweetMel

ProudMomma2Be said:


> Anybody else hates putting tons of lotion on their body every day ? I can't stand it and the smell of the cream is driving me crazy !

Be careful about putting certain lotions on your skin. They may contain endocrine disruptors and toxic chemicals. This link is a short answer but there are other more thorough explanations out there too. 

https://www.oprah.com/oprahradio/Whats-Toxic-Whats-Not

In an effort to reduce the amount of chemicals I am exposed to, I started making my own lotion. I ordered the ingredients online and they are super simple to mix together. 

1 cup mango butter, 1 cup shea butter, 1 cup cocoa butter, 1 cup coconut oil, and 1 Tablespoon vitamin E lotion. I melt all of the ingredients on the stove and then pour it into molds and let cool.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

SweetMel said:


> ProudMomma2Be said:
> 
> 
> Anybody else hates putting tons of lotion on their body every day ? I can't stand it and the smell of the cream is driving me crazy !
> 
> Be careful about putting certain lotions on your skin. They may contain endocrine disruptors and toxic chemicals. This link is a short answer but there are other more thorough explanations out there too.
> 
> https://www.oprah.com/oprahradio/Whats-Toxic-Whats-Not
> 
> In an effort to reduce the amount of chemicals I am exposed to, I started making my own lotion. I ordered the ingredients online and they are super simple to mix together.
> 
> 1 cup mango butter, 1 cup shea butter, 1 cup cocoa butter, 1 cup coconut oil, and 1 Tablespoon vitamin E lotion. I melt all of the ingredients on the stove and then pour it into molds and let cool.Click to expand...

I am using palmers cocoa butter for pregnant women :thumbup:
But it doesn't seem to work , I got tiny stretch marks with my son at the end of the pregnancy just above my pubic bone and today I noticed they are up to my belly button and getting bigger :cry: . I am only 9 weeks and gained like 2 pounds :shrug: 
Don't understand what's going on :cry:


----------



## OpheliaVY

SweetMel said:


> ProudMomma2Be said:
> 
> 
> Anybody else hates putting tons of lotion on their body every day ? I can't stand it and the smell of the cream is driving me crazy !
> 
> Be careful about putting certain lotions on your skin. They may contain endocrine disruptors and toxic chemicals. This link is a short answer but there are other more thorough explanations out there too.
> 
> https://www.oprah.com/oprahradio/Whats-Toxic-Whats-Not
> 
> In an effort to reduce the amount of chemicals I am exposed to, I started making my own lotion. I ordered the ingredients online and they are super simple to mix together.
> 
> 1 cup mango butter, 1 cup shea butter, 1 cup cocoa butter, 1 cup coconut oil, and 1 Tablespoon vitamin E lotion. I melt all of the ingredients on the stove and then pour it into molds and let cool.Click to expand...

I use straight extra virgin coconut oil. I put that stuff on from head to toe! Makes your hair shiny, a great moisturizer - mix it with sugar and it's a fantastic exfoliator. I love love love me some coconut oil!


----------



## asmcsm

Well since we're sharing measurements... I'm 5'2" usually wear between size 6-8. Shoe size 8.5 and bra size 34C or 34D depending on where I get them. Though not sure anymore since they've gotten so much bigger. I genetically predisposed to degenerative disk disease as both my parents have it so bigger boobs means more back pain for me unfortunately. I started getting back aches around 8 weeks. I'm sure they'll only get worse


----------



## Boothh

I'm 5'9 and have size 8 (UK) feet! And I'm about a size 14, x

Felt so sick today even threw up on the way home from taking Jesse to school! Spent the day in pjs feeling sorry for myself x


----------



## confuzion

Lol didn't know what I started here with the breasts size.

Well I've already stated I'm 5' 1.5", and normally wear bras between B-C (but my B's completely don't fit anymore I look ridiculous with my nipples out lol). I'm from the US so in our sizes I'm between dress sizes 2-4 (also seem to lose weight and pick it back up, but not intentionally lol, I just go through periods where I eat more and periods where I eat less-- it's weird). My size 7 shoes are a little roomy, but size 6 feels snug, so again it's a toss up. Also own a ridiculous amount of shoes (though no jimmy choos among my collection), but I'm going to downsize my collection big time by giving away all of my high heels. Did some research and the longterm back and foot problems seem to not be worth it. So I invested in some barefoot shoes (not the ugly vibrams lol--nobody needs to see my toe shape) and since then I don't seem to wear anything else.

And I agree about being careful what you put on your body. I was debating at the start of my pregnancy whether to use coconut oil (which is actually what I use for cooking--always organic extra virgin coconut oil around), pure cocoa butter, or pure shea butter. In the end I decided to use something completely different after doing some research on it. I'm using organic cold-pressed argan oil mostly on my belly and thighs as I'm a tad lazy to put it everywhere lol.


----------



## LizChase

You guys are already using lotion for stretch marks? I haven't started yet since nothing is showing yet, but I guess I should! I'm also in the big-breasted category, I'm a D cup, and so far most of my bras still fit. I'm hoping I don't go up in size too much, D is big enough! I'm bigger than most of y'all though, US size 10 or so.


----------



## OpheliaVY

LizChase said:


> You guys are already using lotion for stretch marks? I haven't started yet since nothing is showing yet, but I guess I should! I'm also in the big-breasted category, I'm a D cup, and so far most of my bras still fit. I'm hoping I don't go up in size too much, D is big enough! I'm bigger than most of y'all though, US size 10 or so.

I'm not using for stretch marks, just using because the cold weather is starting to set in and I get all itchy. I really don't think there's preventing stretch marks other than not scratching from what I've read. I have some on my sides and the back of my legs from my previous pregnancy. They've faded and you can barely tell they're there.


----------



## jenniferannex

i agree ^^ i used bio oil all the way through my first and im covered in them, i think theres no stopping stretch marks if you're going to get them you're going to get them unfortunately :(


----------



## minni2906

I love the measurements. :haha:

I am 5'10" so, my 38DD boobies are somewhat proportionate to my height I suppose. Feet are an 8/8.5 depending on the brand, and I fit in a Juniors size 17 jeans, usually, though I HAVE to buy "long" as my inseam is 37". (Yep, that means my legs account for more than half my height..) Finding maternity pants is going to be IMPOSSIBLE! :haha:

I've been feeling ok, as long as i eat regularly. I'm so tired ALL the time though. I told DF it was because our baby was stealing all my energy to grow and he told me to stop blaming the baby. :dohh:


----------



## minni2906

Also, this talk about lotions... does that go for hands too? The soap in the bathroom at my job REALLY dries my hands out so I rely on lotion all day..:shrug:


----------



## CaliDreaming

minni2906 said:


> I love the measurements. :haha:
> 
> I am 5'10" so, my 38DD boobies are somewhat proportionate to my height I suppose. Feet are an 8/8.5 depending on the brand, and I fit in a Juniors size 17 jeans, usually, though I HAVE to buy "long" as my inseam is 37". (Yep, that means my legs account for more than half my height..) Finding maternity pants is going to be IMPOSSIBLE! :haha:
> 
> I've been feeling ok, as long as i eat regularly. I'm so tired ALL the time though. I told DF it was because our baby was stealing all my energy to grow and he told me to stop blaming the baby. :dohh:

Ah sounds like you have beautiful long legs. I've always wished I had those.

Please slap your DF for me while you have the chance, lol! Yes, it's true they do sap our energy. It's not an excuse!


----------



## lovelyredrose

We have a daughter already and we are wishing for a son now... I am looking at all the cute boys' clothes. It is making me impatient... Who is going to find the kid's gender through tellmeblueorpink? I think I might buy it...........


----------



## OpheliaVY

lovelyredrose said:


> We have a daughter already and we are wishing for a son now... I am looking at all the cute boys' clothes. It is making me impatient... Who is going to find the kid's gender through tellmeblueorpink? I think I might buy it...........

What's tellmeblueorpink? How much is it and is it accurate?


----------



## CaliDreaming

lovelyredrose, I just found out about that test a couple of weeks ago. I am dying to know early too, but I couldn't justify the cost since in about a week I will be going for my NT scan and probably will have to get that blood test that tests for genetic defects but also tests for gender. 

You should totally go for it though!

Ophelia, the price I saw started at $169 plus some shipping fees I think for the collection materials. Then prices go up based on how quickly you want the results back. I think the cheapest option the fastest turnaround was about 1-2 weeks.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

I have heard intelligender is more accurate . It cost 20$ On amazon . It's got very positive reviews except for those you got purple color except for blue or pink but they got new test for free in case that happened . Also I read you should have plain diet for 2 days before testing so your urine is not affected by the food you ate but only by the baby gender :D

Oh , I mistaken it with boy or girl gender prediction test :D . That's also cheap home urine test .


----------



## minni2906

CaliDreaming said:


> minni2906 said:
> 
> 
> I love the measurements. :haha:
> 
> I am 5'10" so, my 38DD boobies are somewhat proportionate to my height I suppose. Feet are an 8/8.5 depending on the brand, and I fit in a Juniors size 17 jeans, usually, though I HAVE to buy "long" as my inseam is 37". (Yep, that means my legs account for more than half my height..) Finding maternity pants is going to be IMPOSSIBLE! :haha:
> 
> I've been feeling ok, as long as i eat regularly. I'm so tired ALL the time though. I told DF it was because our baby was stealing all my energy to grow and he told me to stop blaming the baby. :dohh:
> 
> Ah sounds like you have beautiful long legs. I've always wished I had those.
> 
> Please slap your DF for me while you have the chance, lol! Yes, it's true they do sap our energy. It's not an excuse!Click to expand...

I do love my long legs for the most part. The only downfall was in gym class when they made us do sit and reach, I could never even reach the box! :haha:

And no problem, I'll gladly slap him in the face for that. Lol.


----------



## jenniferannex

The tellmeblueorpink test is very tempting!!!

I've been having some sharp twinges tonight, they don't exactly have me in pain but enough to make me go 'ohh' iykwim? I am absolutely exhausted today aswell! I can't wait for my scan a week on Tuesday I just want to know everything's perfect!!!


----------



## SaraEmily

Intelligender doesn't work. It's basically an overpriced PH test. It tells you whether your PH is more acidic or alkaline. Having an acidic PH means you're SLIGHTLY more likely to conceive a girl but that's all it can tell you. 

Of course for plenty of people it will be accurate but then again the likelihood of a correct guess is already 50% to begin with. Don't waste your money.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Hi girls , I just checked my blood work results online and my WBC count is 14.2 . It is suppose to be between 4.0 - 10.0 
I also checked my results from first pregnancy and it was 12.2 and I don't remember the doctor saying anything about it . But I had BV at 15 weeks which I told her to check for after she told me all of my results are looking good ...
I did some research and basically found nothing because it says it could be sign of infection but it is also normal in pregnancy to be little bit higher . 
OH is telling me that the doctor would call me if it would be something serious . Which I know makes since but still making me nervous ...
Does any of you have any experience with that ?


----------



## justagirl2

proud mamma- I wouldn't worry about it at all. totally normal to be a bit higher in pregnancy.


----------



## justagirl2

well ladies, I too am a member of the big chested club. usually D or DD and I've already had to buy a new bra. hoping these boobs will stop growing but from what I hear they will only be bigger once my milk comes in! I have a friend who basically has a bra in every size bc her boobs change so much during pregnancy, with breast feeding and then after. lovely. 

my husband and I snuck into clinic to do a quick scan Tuesday and we were so relieved to see our little bean with a beating heart measuring perfectly. he had tears in his eyes when he turned the screen to show me. love. I thought my sac looked really weird (it was shaped like a jelly bean) but he told me to stop worrying. ten days til my first appt and official scan! I can't wait to tell my family. 

did anyone have any good reveals they want to share? I want to do something fun!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Hey ladies! Just wanted to pop in and share my latest scan news and pic! We heard the heartbeat today and it was 150 bpm! LOVE! Baby is measuring perfectly for 7 weeks. On cloud nine :cloud9: but trying to get through to week 12 to feel really confident.

Hope everyone is doing well! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Bean_7weeks_crop.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Boothh

Just a girl I'd love to be able to do that :haha: x

Baby dreamer lovely scan pic :) 

I'm thinking i might go get another scan next week, just to get me through til December x


----------



## SweetMel

Nice scan picture babydreamer. You are only one day ahead of me. I like that there are so many of us that are due around the same time. 

I just woke up, ran to the potty, and puked. :sick: How is it that I can get sick while I'm sleeping?


----------



## Hazybaby84

Hi everyone, I finally managed to catch up I think lol. 

Firstly sorry to all those who have had losses, I hope that you will all be back with your sticky beans soon. 

Well my name is Hazel, I'm 29, I live in Southend-on-Sea, England. I'm 5'0", size 4 feet, size 10-12 and I'm also in the big busted group. Pre-pregnancy I was a 34DD but I'm not sure now but they are definitely increasing, ha ha. I feel like I'm writing up my bio for a dating website. :) 

On the pregnancy front, I can't believe I am 11 weeks tomorrow and bubba will be a lime. My 12 week scan is on the 19th, so only 9 more sleeps! :) Just a pity the day after I have a physio appointment as my SPD started to kick back in 3 days ago. :( 

I don't know much about testing for gender but I'm thinking I would rather put the money towards a 3d/4d scan as this will probably be my last bubba. xx


----------



## TillyMoo

Hi Ladies,

I've been feeling like a bit if a creep cos I've been keeping up with the thread but haven't been chatting since every time I start a post something seems to interrupt me!

So so lovely to read about all the lovely scans and to read all your intros!

I'm Natalie but you can call me Til or Tilly, I don't mind :) I'm 33, live in Ireland & married with two boys. 34d & about a uk size 10.

Re stretch mark creams- I think it's all in the genes. My poor tummy & thighs got covered in them with ds1 though I did but on 4 stone (56lbs) (8.5 stone pre pregnancy, 12.5 stone the week before the birth) eek! Didn't get any fredt ones with ds2 but then I only put on 3 stone that time. At 8.5 stone at the mo but I can see that rocketing over the next few months!


----------



## shaslove

Hello all. I'm at a 40 DD right now , started out as a 36 C. I'm a US size 12. 

It's been a rough week here-I went to my first midwife appt & I had lost 8 lbs because I couldn't eat in the evening due to throwing up. So she gave me a prescription for Zofran & I'm feeling better.


----------



## CaliDreaming

jenniferannex said:


> The tellmeblueorpink test is very tempting!!!
> 
> I've been having some sharp twinges tonight, they don't exactly have me in pain but enough to make me go 'ohh' iykwim? I am absolutely exhausted today aswell! I can't wait for my scan a week on Tuesday I just want to know everything's perfect!!!

I have my NT scan a week from Tuesday too! Hope the twinges let up for you. Pregnancy is filled with so many strange sensations!



ProudMomma2Be said:


> Hi girls , I just checked my blood work results online and my WBC count is 14.2 . It is suppose to be between 4.0 - 10.0
> I also checked my results from first pregnancy and it was 12.2 and I don't remember the doctor saying anything about it . But I had BV at 15 weeks which I told her to check for after she told me all of my results are looking good ...
> I did some research and basically found nothing because it says it could be sign of infection but it is also normal in pregnancy to be little bit higher .
> OH is telling me that the doctor would call me if it would be something serious . Which I know makes since but still making me nervous ...
> Does any of you have any experience with that ?

I'm certain if it was of any concern at all the doctor would have said something. Most doctors seem to lean toward being overly cautious. 



justagirl2 said:


> well ladies, I too am a member of the big chested club. usually D or DD and I've already had to buy a new bra. hoping these boobs will stop growing but from what I hear they will only be bigger once my milk comes in! I have a friend who basically has a bra in every size bc her boobs change so much during pregnancy, with breast feeding and then after. lovely.
> 
> my husband and I snuck into clinic to do a quick scan Tuesday and we were so relieved to see our little bean with a beating heart measuring perfectly. he had tears in his eyes when he turned the screen to show me. love. I thought my sac looked really weird (it was shaped like a jelly bean) but he told me to stop worrying. ten days til my first appt and official scan! I can't wait to tell my family.
> 
> did anyone have any good reveals they want to share? I want to do something fun!

Awww, your hubby's reaction was so sweet! Congrats!



1babydreamer said:


> Hey ladies! Just wanted to pop in and share my latest scan news and pic! We heard the heartbeat today and it was 150 bpm! LOVE! Baby is measuring perfectly for 7 weeks. On cloud nine :cloud9: but trying to get through to week 12 to feel really confident.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! :flower:

Great news! Everything is right on track!!!



Hazybaby84 said:


> Hi everyone, I finally managed to catch up I think lol.
> 
> Firstly sorry to all those who have had losses, I hope that you will all be back with your sticky beans soon.
> 
> Well my name is Hazel, I'm 29, I live in Southend-on-Sea, England. I'm 5'0", size 4 feet, size 10-12 and I'm also in the big busted group. Pre-pregnancy I was a 34DD but I'm not sure now but they are definitely increasing, ha ha. I feel like I'm writing up my bio for a dating website. :)
> 
> On the pregnancy front, I can't believe I am 11 weeks tomorrow and bubba will be a lime. My 12 week scan is on the 19th, so only 9 more sleeps! :) Just a pity the day after I have a physio appointment as my SPD started to kick back in 3 days ago. :(
> 
> I don't know much about testing for gender but I'm thinking I would rather put the money towards a 3d/4d scan as this will probably be my last bubba. xx

Looks like we're due on the same day! I had a 3d/4d scan and it was the best money I ever spent! 



TillyMoo said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've been feeling like a bit if a creep cos I've been keeping up with the thread but haven't been chatting since every time I start a post something seems to interrupt me!
> 
> So so lovely to read about all the lovely scans and to read all your intros!
> 
> I'm Natalie but you can call me Til or Tilly, I don't mind :) I'm 33, live in Ireland & married with two boys. 34d & about a uk size 10.
> 
> Re stretch mark creams- I think it's all in the genes. My poor tummy & thighs got covered in them with ds1 though I did but on 4 stone (56lbs) (8.5 stone pre pregnancy, 12.5 stone the week before the birth) eek! Didn't get any fredt ones with ds2 but then I only put on 3 stone that time. At 8.5 stone at the mo but I can see that rocketing over the next few months!

Hi Tilly! It is hard to keep up with this thread so time. I'm glad we're a chatty bunch though.



shaslove said:


> Hello all. I'm at a 40 DD right now , started out as a 36 C. I'm a US size 12.
> 
> It's been a rough week here-I went to my first midwife appt & I had lost 8 lbs because I couldn't eat in the evening due to throwing up. So she gave me a prescription for Zofran & I'm feeling better.

Poor thing. I'm glad the Zofran is helping. I can't imagine how awful that is.


----------



## CaliDreaming

I was finally able to hear my baby's heartbeat on the doppler!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: Thanks for all your advice ladies. The gel seemed to do the trick and it didn't take me that long to find it. 

I didn't get to listen for very long though because dd was in the midst of a toddler crisis so I had to get up to see about her. I'm going to try again tonight when she goes to sleep.


----------



## TillyMoo

Ah that's brilliant Cali! Am sure it sounded beautiful :0)


----------



## Rozzer

My boobs are out of control at the moment. I have had about 8 comments from workmates...I'm at 12E at the moment, and last time I ended up at 12G...


----------



## rainbowsun

So...I got spoiled the first few weeks of pregnancy since I had ultrasounds almost every week. This is an IUI pregnancy, and there was a scare along the way, but I really got to rely on knowing everything is ok by seeing my baby developing on the screen. Now, I saw my OB at 8.5 weeks, and am not scheduled for another ultrasound until my nuchal scan at 12 weeks. How do I convince myself everything is fine without the reassurance of frequent ultrasounds?

I know after you see a heartbeat the miscarriage risk is greatly reduced, but every time I log on here I hear another story of a missed miscarriage at 12/13 weeks and freak out...


----------



## LegoHouse

I try really hard not to get attached before 12 weeks, but I'm struggling now. I have my hand on my tummy all the time, I even talk to them lol!!


----------



## rainbowsun

LegoHouse said:


> I try really hard not to get attached before 12 weeks, but I'm struggling now. I have my hand on my tummy all the time, I even talk to them lol!!

LegoHouse, this is my first pregnancy to get to a heartbeat, and we've been trying for a while, so I'm pretty sure I've been attached since I got my BFP!

I can't imagine how nerve-wracking parenting is if this is what being pregnant is like...


----------



## LegoHouse

My son ended up in hospital this evening for bumping his head, he has a bleed inside his head. Not fun! :( The non-scary, amazing bits definitely out-weigh the horrible, scary times. Promise!

I had 3 miscarriages between my daughter and my son, so when I was pregnant with my son I was on the phone to my doctor constantly. Usually crying. I really hope this is your sticky baby x


----------



## confuzion

I know exactly what you mean Rainbowsun. Just when I start to feel more secure in my pregnancy, I see a new thread about someone losing their baby at 12 and 13 weeks and I start to feel dread again. 
The odds however are in our favor being that most of us have seen and/or heard baby's heartbeat. So hopefully 14 weeks comes around fast.


----------



## confuzion

Sorry about the scary even with your son Lego! Sounds terrifying!


----------



## LegoHouse

confuzion said:


> Sorry about the scary even with your son Lego! Sounds terrifying!

Thank you. He's not allowed to sleep for more than 2 hours at a time for 3 days :( he's going to be super cranky! He seems ok this morning though so hopefully there won't be any repercussions x


----------



## rainbowsun

I just got paperwork from my hospital to fill out before the nuchal scan. I also must have been thinking/worrying about miscarriage a bit too much because I just had the most horrific dream. Basically, I was pregnant with twins, and when I went for the scan, the technician told me their hearts were about to stop. I spent about an hour dreaming about the aftermath, and woke up in tears. Since it was the middle of the night, it took way too long for me to remember that nothing about my dream was true: I'm pregnant with just one baby, I haven't had my scan yet, and most importantly, things are fine.

It was such a horrible and sad experience. I know I brought it upon myself by over worrying, but I'm starting to feel like this pregnancy is turning me into a crazy person :(


----------



## Boothh

I worry too especially as I havnt picked up the hb yet even though I know it's really early! There's nothing we can really do though so just try and relax x


----------



## CaliDreaming

rainbowsun said:


> So...I got spoiled the first few weeks of pregnancy since I had ultrasounds almost every week. This is an IUI pregnancy, and there was a scare along the way, but I really got to rely on knowing everything is ok by seeing my baby developing on the screen. Now, I saw my OB at 8.5 weeks, and am not scheduled for another ultrasound until my nuchal scan at 12 weeks. How do I convince myself everything is fine without the reassurance of frequent ultrasounds?
> 
> I know after you see a heartbeat the miscarriage risk is greatly reduced, but every time I log on here I hear another story of a missed miscarriage at 12/13 weeks and freak out...

Rainbowsun, I know it's hard not to worry, but just remember that the odds are greatly in your favor. I didn't even have any complications in my last pregnancy, but the doctors kept pointing out little things that could be signs of increased miscarriage chances and birth defects, so I was always in terror almost the entire time. I haven't found parenthood nearly as nerve wracking although it has its moments. Those vivid pregnancy dreams are the worst! I think it's just a reflection of the worry you're experiencing in your waking life.



LegoHouse said:


> My son ended up in hospital this evening for bumping his head, he has a bleed inside his head. Not fun! :( The non-scary, amazing bits definitely out-weigh the horrible, scary times. Promise!
> 
> I had 3 miscarriages between my daughter and my son, so when I was pregnant with my son I was on the phone to my doctor constantly. Usually crying. I really hope this is your sticky baby x

OMG, I'm so glad your son is okay!


----------



## Boothh

Soo happy! Just tried after I got out the bath and found the baby! It only took me a minute too and i was 8+4 when I found teddy too! Feel so relieved!


----------



## OpheliaVY

Well ladies! Idk if y'all like coupons and good deals as much as me, but I just bought a nursing pillow and nursing cover for $30. Original cost would be about $80. They have lots of pretty designs and colors but since idk what we're having yet I just got gray. I'm not sure how long the promo codes would last so I had to order now before the deal expired. If anyone would like the website and promo let me know and when I get on an actual computer I can post the links.


----------



## jenniferannex

Hey everyone!

Just ha a quick scroll, Cali and boothh yay for finding heartbeats :happydance:

Lego hope your DS is ok :flower:


----------



## Jeslynn

confuzion said:


> Decided to post this here for simplicity:
> 
> Tell me your due date in June and I'll add you ladies! :flower:
> 
> *June 1st* - Hazybaby84, CaliDreaming
> 
> *June 2nd* - hopeful: )
> 
> *June 3rd* - Hotszott22, jenniferannex, Numero1, Luximummy
> 
> *June 4th* - Korggirl, shaslove, Haylee, heather1212
> 
> *June 5th* - Izanamie, pdxmom
> 
> *June 6th* - Gemma_xX, Jess812, Sassymom
> 
> *June 7th* - spartysammy, krystlbear, lilpreciouse
> 
> *June 8th* - luminescent, 1eighty, OpheliaVY, jerseyrose
> 
> *June 9th* - confuzion, jenmcn1, JAJuly2013
> 
> *June 10th* - saraaa, Sizzles, SoldierWife
> 
> *June 11th* - rainbowsun, Picksbaby, SarahEmily
> 
> *June 12th* - sllydrkfsh, Exmxb
> 
> *June 13th* - Mangoes
> 
> *June 14th* - trinity_enigm :yellow:, Tillymoo, AmyNolan2013, Rozzer, LizChase
> 
> *June 15th* - LegoHouse :yellow:, tozz3, asmcsm
> 
> *June 16th* - catty, Kerri28
> 
> *June 17th* - lifeisbeauty, jodiejodie, ProudMomma2Be
> 
> *June 18th* - joeyjo, bumpy22, x Zaly x, Linny, Ibelieveitwil, Boothh :yellow:
> 
> *June 19th* - Gemini85, laurenxs, TMM10811
> 
> *June 20th* - Sunny Flowers
> 
> *June 22nd* - NandO1
> 
> *June 24th* - Kerlouet
> 
> *June 25th* - Bexivillian
> 
> *June 26th* - justagirl2, 1babydreamer
> 
> *June 27th* - Pinga, SweetMel
> 
> *June 28th* - sarahuk, minni2906
> 
> *June 29th* - Angelcake2013
> 
> *June 30th* - lovelyredrose
> 
> Our little ones lost:
> 
> :angel: Hera :angel:
> :angel: Leinzlove :angel:
> :angel: Radiance :angel:
> :angel: ladyluck8181 :angel:
> :angel: MissyLissy :angel:
> :angel: traylee01 :angel:
> 
> Here's a banner I made:
> 
> https://i43.tinypic.com/e1cj6x.gif
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> [url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2016911-due-june-2014-sunflowers.html][img]https://i43.tinypic.com/e1cj6x.gif[/img][/url]
> 
> 
> And another:
> 
> https://i44.tinypic.com/2rh0gg1.gif
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> [url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2016911-due-june-2014-sunflowers.html][img]https://i44.tinypic.com/2rh0gg1.gif[/img][/url]

June 30th for me :happydance:


----------



## confuzion

Welcome Jeslynn. Congrats on your June sunflower :flower:


----------



## jenniferannex

Welcome and congrats jeslynn :happydance:


----------



## SweetMel

Congratulations Jeslynn! Happy and healthy nine months to you.


----------



## rainbowsun

Welcome!


----------



## Jeslynn

Thanks everyone on the warm welcome


----------



## joeyjo

So this time tomorrow I have my doctors appointment and hopefully scan where I find out if a baby has grown in the emoty sac that was there 3 weeks ago. I am so stressed by the waiting that at this stage even a bad answer would almost be a relief :cry:


----------



## Boothh

joeyjo said:


> So this time tomorrow I have my doctors appointment and hopefully scan where I find out if a baby has grown in the emoty sac that was there 3 weeks ago. I am so stressed by the waiting that at this stage even a bad answer would almost be a relief :cry:

I'm sure everything will be perfect Jo, you know everything you've researched points to that, and the doc was just rubbish. I know that nothing anybody says can really help though. Lots of luck xxx


----------



## heather1212

Hi everyone
I have been following the thread religiously but just thought I would check in.
Im still off work on the sick, my doc signed me off until 23rd November which is after my 12 week scan.
Touch wood I think the pains I was getting have stopped now although im still getting the odd pulling etc and my back and hips keep hurting! 
Im feeling a little less nauseous, im a little less tired and ive been feeling like cooking proper meals a bit more!
I have just over a week until my first scan! I feel like I cant fully relax until then!


----------



## confuzion

Good luck joeyjo! Praying it goes well for you. 

Glad you're starting to feel better heather. My symptoms are milder this week too. FX this is when pregnancy starts to become fun.


----------



## trinity_enigm

I've just found out from my dad that my cousin who was due to give birth in a couple of weeks has miscarried. I feel so sad for her- probably even more than normal because of my own pregnancy. 

I've been so hell bent on getting past the first 12 weeks that it's never really occurred to me that something terrible could happen that close to giving birth. 

I'm not very close to her and haven't seen her in a few years. Just sent the odd Facebook message. I'm glad I've found out now- can you imagine how awful it would've been for her if I'd announced the pregnancy of fb after my scan in a couple of weeks? Will be keeping it on the down low for a whole now.


----------



## confuzion

Technically, that far along, it's considered a stillbirth. They're rare, but they do happen. I have a niece that has had 2 of them. So heartbreaking and tragic. I'm feeling very sad for your cousin and I don't even know her :(


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

hey girls, sorry I have been MIA, was in hospital with a bladder infection and sciatic nerve :nope: I am okay now, just trying to get rid of the infection, dr said it wont be my last for a while though. Other than that just hoping my babies are still okay, no cramps or spotting so I think we fine?

:hugs: to you all


----------



## confuzion

Sorry you haven't been feeling well Ibelieve :hugs: 

Think you and you little ones are ok. Take care of yourself. Drink lots of fluids. Hope to hear you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Sizzles

You poor cousin Trinity! There's a part of me which thinks I can relax into the pregnancy more after my 12 week scan, but there's another part of me which is aware that things can still go wrong. For example, I'm supposed to be clearing out what will become the baby's room: it's full of school stuff (teacher) and craft stuff, so I'm meant to be dumping, sorting, lofting etc. OH mentioned this pre-5-weeks and I've been putting it off as I think if it all goes wrong there'll have been little or no point. Equally, I want to do things which make me feel like things are progressing.
Any way, I'm rambling. The point is that whilst this is incredibly sad news for your cousin, the odds are in our favour and I think we have to go with that. We do what we can to keep our babies safe and beyond that we can't influence things. You are very thoughtful to have realised that such a public announcement would almost certainly be distressing for anyone suffering a loss - especially one so late in pregnancy.

Get well soon I believe!


----------



## CaliDreaming

heather1212 said:


> Hi everyone
> I have been following the thread religiously but just thought I would check in.
> Im still off work on the sick, my doc signed me off until 23rd November which is after my 12 week scan.
> Touch wood I think the pains I was getting have stopped now although im still getting the odd pulling etc and my back and hips keep hurting!
> Im feeling a little less nauseous, im a little less tired and ive been feeling like cooking proper meals a bit more!
> I have just over a week until my first scan! I feel like I cant fully relax until then!

Welcome Heather!! Hope the time passes quickly for you for your first scan!



trinity_enigm said:


> I've just found out from my dad that my cousin who was due to give birth in a couple of weeks has miscarried. I feel so sad for her- probably even more than normal because of my own pregnancy.
> 
> I've been so hell bent on getting past the first 12 weeks that it's never really occurred to me that something terrible could happen that close to giving birth.
> 
> I'm not very close to her and haven't seen her in a few years. Just sent the odd Facebook message. I'm glad I've found out now- can you imagine how awful it would've been for her if I'd announced the pregnancy of fb after my scan in a couple of weeks? Will be keeping it on the down low for a whole now.

Trinity, I'm so sorry for your cousin. I couldn't imagine the kind of hell she is going through right now. You are so thoughtful not to put your good news on Facebook. Something about Facebook just tends to make everyone feel like crap, even for non-pregnancy related good news. 

Like Sizzles said, the odds are greatly in your favor. Also, worry is such a counterproductive emotion. If things turn out badly, then all that time worrying won't make it easier to get through it. If things go well as it looks like they will, then you will regret having spent so much time worrying when you should be doing fun stuff like planning for maternity and the baby's nursery. 

I remember with my first pregnancy, I got a positive screen for Down Syndrome on the blood testing they do with the NT scan. Looking back it was only a 2% chance of DS, but I was terrified the whole rest of my pregnancy. I had declined the amnio because I was even more terrified of miscarriage. So I spent the bulk of the rest of the 6 months on google worrying about whether she had DS or not, even though all of the subsequent ultrasounds showed she almost certainly did not have it. I really regret all the time worrying and have really tried not to do that again for this pregnancy. I have my NT scan in a week, but I am trying to do nothing but think positively.



Ibelieveitwil said:


> hey girls, sorry I have been MIA, was in hospital with a bladder infection and sciatic nerve :nope: I am okay now, just trying to get rid of the infection, dr said it wont be my last for a while though. Other than that just hoping my babies are still okay, no cramps or spotting so I think we fine?
> 
> :hugs: to you all

Ibeliveveitwill :hugs::hugs: So sorry about the bladder infection and sciatic nerve pain. That doesn't sound like fun at all. :nope: I'm sure everything is well with the babies because that kind of stuff won't affect them at all but will just make you feel awful.


----------



## CaliDreaming

AFM: I'm feeling pretty good today. I just past the 11 week mark and I read that my baby is now a fetus! I got a moment to listen to baby's hb on the doppler and was able to get a good listen although it kept moving away. It really is comforting to listen to the hb. Now I just need to get past this NT scan next week and I will feel good about announcing to everyone. I'm hoping I can go straight to the HarmoniT21 test and bypass the triple screen since I'm 39 and had a positive screen last pregnancy. From everything I'm reading I am very likely to get another positive screen so I'd rather not go through the stress of that even though the majority are false positives.


----------



## Boothh

Sorry about your cousin trinity :hugs:

I can't believe were at the nuchal/ 12 week scans already! 3 more weeks to mine and then we will announce x


----------



## confuzion

Aw Cali :hugs: 

Hope your scan surprises you and you get a negative. 

After speaking to you ladies I had my husband look into the whole blood test thing and make sure our insurance would cover it (didn't think it was worth it to spend 2-3000$). For some reason before, I thought it would be less than that even without insurance. Anyway, he looked into it and thankfully it is definitely covered. Getting it done in on Wednesday :happydance:. I can't believe that by next week I'll probably know my baby's gender!


----------



## Boothh

Confuzion it still seems funny that you're going to know so soon! About 30 weeks til I'll know :haha:


----------



## LegoHouse

That's awesome! I'm torn again on finding out. I think my daughter might need time to adjust to having another brother :rofl:


----------



## confuzion

Lol I know boothh! Crazy how far technology has come. I admire your patience!


----------



## confuzion

:rofl: I'm selfishly hoping you change your mind Lego. I'm dying to know what you ladies are cooking up!


----------



## LegoHouse

My OH wants to know. It's probably my last baby though so a surprise would be nice for me, but for my daughter... Preparation may be the difference between her loving or loathing the baby lol


----------



## CaliDreaming

Great news confuzion!!! I know that must have been a relief to know it's covered.

Boothh, you are one strong woman! I would not be able to hold out that long!

LOL @ Lego--Yeah, I remember really wanting a sister when I was a girl. I was almost 10 when my little bro came along so it was a little bit easier for me to accept. If I had been younger I think I would have had a meltdown! Dd is only 2 and has been demanding a sister and has been very clear that "I no want a brother. I want a girl!"


----------



## LegoHouse

I'm pretty sure it's a girl x


----------



## LegoHouse

CaliDreaming said:


> Great news confuzion!!! I know that must have been a relief to know it's covered.
> 
> Boothh, you are one strong woman! I would not be able to hold out that long!
> 
> LOL @ Lego--Yeah, I remember really wanting a sister when I was a girl. I was almost 10 when my little bro came along so it was a little bit easier for me to accept. If I had been younger I think I would have had a meltdown! Dd is only 2 and has been demanding a sister and has been very clear that "I no want a brother. I want a girl!"

She really wanted a brother when I was pregnant with Oliver. But now he is 16 months and destroys her games and pulls her hair and calls her dada, they're not getting on so well all of the time LOL


----------



## shaslove

I'm not doing the nuchal scan, I refuse to go any farther with it so I see no point. 

I'm looking forward to being out of first tri-want to feel better!


----------



## Boothh

It will be our last so that's why we want a surprise!

Shaslove I'm having it just because I won't get a scan until 20 weeks of I don't, :haha: it's rubbish but that's how it works in my area!


----------



## confuzion

I find many of the ladies on BnB have the NT scan just to have another opportunity to see baby again :haha:

I myself wish I could see baby but my husband really wants to limit # of ultrasounds as he believes they could do some kind of harm to baby lol. Even though most people get them with no problems! But I digress. 

Even though the blood test I'm getting does test for chromosomal abnormalities. My main motivation for getting it is to start buying up girly baby dresses or cute boy things a little earlier lol. It's my first and I'm planning on spoiling them rotten.


----------



## JerseyRose

Well I had my first midwife appointment yesterday. She was so lovely and she had an u/s machine in her office so she offered me a scan :happydance:

Baby's hb was still nice and strong and the baby was bouncing around! :cloud9: It was the coolest thing ever. The baby was moving its hands and feet!

I have a blood test to check for chromosomal abnormalities and then my 12 week nuchal scan the following week. Then we will tell everyone :happydance:

Still feeling a bit nauseous and its so hard to eat anything. Ive been so excited about potato gems lately so I got the energy to cook some up for dinner last night, I had 3 and I was full. Its so sad, I love food and I cant eat anything lol!!


----------



## confuzion

Yay jersey! Wonderful news! :happydance:

And I know what you mean about food! My nausea has mostly gone away but my food aversions certainly have not. As long as I stay away from strong smelling food I seem to be ok lol. I can't even stand to cook anymore. Today I told my husband I'm not cooking though I know he was looking forward to coming home to something. So I'm going to make some guacamole and he can dip some crackers into that and that's his dinner!


----------



## jenniferannex

Hi everyone!!
Confuzion how exciting!!! I can't wait to find out :happydance: 

Glad everyone is ok and those feeling sick hope you get better soon!!! 

A week tomorrow until
My first scan yay!!!!


----------



## JerseyRose

DH said to me the other day that since I've fallen pregnant I don't cook anymore! It's true, I'm either too exhausted, not hungry or looking at food makes me feel sick so I've definitely kept my distance from the kitchen lately. Poor DH always asks what's for dinner and I either tell him toast or he can heat up a leftover meal.

Hoping things start looking up in the second trimester!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

I am glad everyone is doing great :happydance:
So happy for everyone to hear the HB and having scan etc but it makes me sad on the other side :cry:
Am I the only one who didn't hear HB or didn't have scan ? I don't even know if everything is ok . I am trying not to think about the pregnancy so I don't get that much disappointed in a case something is wrong :cry:
Also I have a question for moms who already have kids ... Did you get more stressed with each pregnancy or more relaxed ? 
With my son the pregnancy was super relaxing and easy for me . I was sure the baby is healthy and everything is going to be fine and labor is going to be just fine .
But this time ... All I can think of is all the birth defects and complications and extra long labor Etc. I have no idea why I feel this way . 
I know I am not doing anything wrong .... Taking vitamins, eating healthy , not drinking or smoking so I don't know why I am not more relaxed :shrug:
No one have to really reply anything , I just had to get it out of my chest :thumbup:


----------



## LegoHouse

ProudMomma2Be said:


> I am glad everyone is doing great :happydance:
> So happy for everyone to hear the HB and having scan etc but it makes me sad on the other side :cry:
> Am I the only one who didn't hear HB or didn't have scan ? I don't even know if everything is ok . I am trying not to think about the pregnancy so I don't get that much disappointed in a case something is wrong :cry:
> Also I have a question for moms who already have kids ... Did you get more stressed with each pregnancy or more relaxed ?
> With my son the pregnancy was super relaxing and easy for me . I was sure the baby is healthy and everything is going to be fine and labor is going to be just fine .
> But this time ... All I can think of is all the birth defects and complications and extra long labor Etc. I have no idea why I feel this way .
> I know I am not doing anything wrong .... Taking vitamins, eating healthy , not drinking or smoking so I don't know why I am not more relaxed :shrug:
> No one have to really reply anything , I just had to get it out of my chest :thumbup:

I was loads more worried with Oliver. I'm super chilled this time though x


----------



## rainbowsun

I've come down with the mother of all head colds. And to top it off, the nausea is still here. You'd think with my nose out of commission it would tone down a bit, no?

I'm scared of getting a sinus infection, since I don't want to take antibiotics. I looked at the list of medications my OB had approved, and Tylenol cold is on the list. But since a cold is just making me super-miserable, and isn't harmful to the baby, I'm feeling guilty about taking meds, even approved ones.

What do you ladies do to get rid of a bad head cold?


----------



## SweetMel

ProudMomma2Be said:


> I am glad everyone is doing great :happydance:
> So happy for everyone to hear the HB and having scan etc but it makes me sad on the other side :cry:
> Am I the only one who didn't hear HB or didn't have scan ? I don't even know if everything is ok . I am trying not to think about the pregnancy so I don't get that much disappointed in a case something is wrong :cry:
> Also I have a question for moms who already have kids ... Did you get more stressed with each pregnancy or more relaxed ?
> With my son the pregnancy was super relaxing and easy for me . I was sure the baby is healthy and everything is going to be fine and labor is going to be just fine .
> But this time ... All I can think of is all the birth defects and complications and extra long labor Etc. I have no idea why I feel this way .
> I know I am not doing anything wrong .... Taking vitamins, eating healthy , not drinking or smoking so I don't know why I am not more relaxed :shrug:
> No one have to really reply anything , I just had to get it out of my chest :thumbup:

You're not the only one. I have not had the pleasure yet of a scan and I'm a little sad about it. :cry: I feel like I'm doing well so I'm not that worried. I guess for me each pregnancy gets a little easier but don't tell my doctor. She thinks it should be difficult this time because I'm 37. :wacko: I'm not going to have their tests.


----------



## CaliDreaming

confuzion said:


> I find many of the ladies on BnB have the NT scan just to have another opportunity to see baby again :haha:
> 
> I myself wish I could see baby but my husband really wants to limit # of ultrasounds as he believes they could do some kind of harm to baby lol. Even though most people get them with no problems! But I digress.
> 
> Even though the blood test I'm getting does test for chromosomal abnormalities. My main motivation for getting it is to start buying up girly baby dresses or cute boy things a little earlier lol. It's my first and I'm planning on spoiling them rotten.

Me too! I don't feel like buying stuff until I know the gender. Also, I feel like I can't connect with the baby until I know the gender. I hate thinking of him/her as an "it". 



JerseyRose said:


> Well I had my first midwife appointment yesterday. She was so lovely and she had an u/s machine in her office so she offered me a scan :happydance:
> 
> Baby's hb was still nice and strong and the baby was bouncing around! :cloud9: It was the coolest thing ever. The baby was moving its hands and feet!
> 
> I have a blood test to check for chromosomal abnormalities and then my 12 week nuchal scan the following week. Then we will tell everyone :happydance:
> 
> Still feeling a bit nauseous and its so hard to eat anything. Ive been so excited about potato gems lately so I got the energy to cook some up for dinner last night, I had 3 and I was full. Its so sad, I love food and I cant eat anything lol!!

Great news about the scan. I was wondering if our babies were able to move around yet. Must have been so neat to see it doing all of that.



jenniferannex said:


> Hi everyone!!
> Confuzion how exciting!!! I can't wait to find out :happydance:
> 
> Glad everyone is ok and those feeling sick hope you get better soon!!!
> 
> A week tomorrow until
> My first scan yay!!!!

Not too much longer for your scan!!



ProudMomma2Be said:


> I am glad everyone is doing great :happydance:
> So happy for everyone to hear the HB and having scan etc but it makes me sad on the other side :cry:
> Am I the only one who didn't hear HB or didn't have scan ? I don't even know if everything is ok . I am trying not to think about the pregnancy so I don't get that much disappointed in a case something is wrong :cry:
> Also I have a question for moms who already have kids ... Did you get more stressed with each pregnancy or more relaxed ?
> With my son the pregnancy was super relaxing and easy for me . I was sure the baby is healthy and everything is going to be fine and labor is going to be just fine .
> But this time ... All I can think of is all the birth defects and complications and extra long labor Etc. I have no idea why I feel this way .
> I know I am not doing anything wrong .... Taking vitamins, eating healthy , not drinking or smoking so I don't know why I am not more relaxed :shrug:
> No one have to really reply anything , I just had to get it out of my chest :thumbup:

I am much more relaxed this time around. The first time around I was so freaked out and googling everything the doctors mentioned at my appointments. Since everything was okay last time after all of that it's much harder to freak me out this time.



rainbowsun said:


> I've come down with the mother of all head colds. And to top it off, the nausea is still here. You'd think with my nose out of commission it would tone down a bit, no?
> 
> I'm scared of getting a sinus infection, since I don't want to take antibiotics. I looked at the list of medications my OB had approved, and Tylenol cold is on the list. But since a cold is just making me super-miserable, and isn't harmful to the baby, I'm feeling guilty about taking meds, even approved ones.
> 
> What do you ladies do to get rid of a bad head cold?

No advice just :hugs::hugs::hugs:.


----------



## minni2906

I'm jealous of all you ladies counting down to your next scan.. I don't even have my first ob appointment until 11 weeks! :cry: so who knows when my next scan will be! Is it December 6th yet?


----------



## OpheliaVY

Oh rainbow sun I was just about to post on the same exact thing!! I've had a horrible cold for a few days and my nose is severely congested!!! When I throw up I can't breathe through my nose and it feels like I'm suffocating! I took a couple of squirts of Afrin even though it's not in the approved list. I have to breathe!!!! Sudafed is on my list and I'm going to take it tonight. I don't think there's any harm to the baby as it's still getting nutrition from the yolk sac since the placenta hasn't formed! 

I hope you get to feeling better soon!


----------



## OpheliaVY

I use !!!! A lot. More of a habit from texting I guess but I'm not that excited. Lol


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

minni2906 said:


> I'm jealous of all you ladies counting down to your next scan.. I don't even have my first ob appointment until 11 weeks! :cry: so who knows when my next scan will be! Is it December 6th yet?

I didn't even have a scan yet :cry:
And my first OB appointment is also at 11 weeks which is in 2 weeks . I am hoping to hear the HB for the first time so I can calm down . 
I have a experience with missed miscarriage at 13 weeks ( egg stopped growing at 4 weeks ) ...

We have to hold on and do everything for the time to pass by faster :hugs:


----------



## minni2906

ProudMomma2Be said:


> minni2906 said:
> 
> 
> I'm jealous of all you ladies counting down to your next scan.. I don't even have my first ob appointment until 11 weeks! :cry: so who knows when my next scan will be! Is it December 6th yet?
> 
> I didn't even have a scan yet :cry:
> And my first OB appointment is also at 11 weeks which is in 2 weeks . I am hoping to hear the HB for the first time so I can calm down .
> I have a experience with missed miscarriage at 13 weeks ( egg stopped growing at 4 weeks ) ...
> 
> We have to hold on and do everything for the time to pass by faster :hugs:Click to expand...

I can't imagine having not had a scan at all yet. I'm debating buying a doppler so I can try and find baby's hb on my own but I'm so afraid I won't find it and my anxiety will drive me nuts. My last pregnancy ended as a mmc at 11w2d. Baby stopped growing at 7w3d. So I know your pain all too well. Fxed time passes more quickly for us! :hugs:


----------



## Nataliexx

Can I join
I'm due June 5th


----------



## gertrude

Ladies can I join? Off to see my dr today to get a date but I will be 8 weeks tomorrow, everything being OK of course.

This is my second, Im enormously scared its twins, I'm possibly the oldest mum to be here (37, will be 38 when they're born) so if there are any other older mums say hi!

Will post with a date later x


----------



## jenniferannex

ProudMomma2Be said:


> I am glad everyone is doing great :happydance:
> So happy for everyone to hear the HB and having scan etc but it makes me sad on the other side :cry:
> Am I the only one who didn't hear HB or didn't have scan ? I don't even know if everything is ok . I am trying not to think about the pregnancy so I don't get that much disappointed in a case something is wrong :cry:
> Also I have a question for moms who already have kids ... Did you get more stressed with each pregnancy or more relaxed ?
> With my son the pregnancy was super relaxing and easy for me . I was sure the baby is healthy and everything is going to be fine and labor is going to be just fine .
> But this time ... All I can think of is all the birth defects and complications and extra long labor Etc. I have no idea why I feel this way .
> I know I am not doing anything wrong .... Taking vitamins, eating healthy , not drinking or smoking so I don't know why I am not more relaxed :shrug:
> No one have to really reply anything , I just had to get it out of my chest :thumbup:

I've not had my scan yet, I've got my first one a week today! Seems like it taken forever to come!! Your scan will come round soon enough :flower: But in answer to your question, with My 1st pregnancy with Lily I was so laid back, I didn't worry hardly, I never once thought of anything bad happening to her I was so positive all the way through, luckily it all went the way I wanted. But this time I am sooo worried about everything! My brain seems to be in overload thinking of bad things instead of good! It seems everyone is the same the more children they have :hugs:



rainbowsun said:


> I've come down with the mother of all head colds. And to top it off, the nausea is still here. You'd think with my nose out of commission it would tone down a bit, no?
> 
> I'm scared of getting a sinus infection, since I don't want to take antibiotics. I looked at the list of medications my OB had approved, and Tylenol cold is on the list. But since a cold is just making me super-miserable, and isn't harmful to the baby, I'm feeling guilty about taking meds, even approved ones.
> 
> What do you ladies do to get rid of a bad head cold?

Sorry you aren't feeling so good :nope: such a pain when we can hardly take anything! The only advice I can give is paracetamol, get lots of vitamin C in you! Maybe from orange juice or other fruits? And rest as much as you can! I hope you get better soon :hugs:


----------



## jenniferannex

gertrude said:


> Ladies can I join? Off to see my dr today to get a date but I will be 8 weeks tomorrow, everything being OK of course.
> 
> This is my second, Im enormously scared its twins, I'm possibly the oldest mum to be here (37, will be 38 when they're born) so if there are any other older mums say hi!
> 
> Will post with a date later x

Welcome and congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

I honestly have no idea how you ladies have the patience to wait for a scan! I have had 3 since 5 weeks and I am going for one more on Saturday (our free scan). We have the option of private scans which we take at any opportunity!

Scan I am counting down to is the one on December, 3 at 1pm! My 12 week, we can tell everyone scan :haha: only 3 weeks to go!


----------



## SweetMel

I was surprised the doctor didn't offer me a scan with my first appointment. Other doctors I've been to would have. :shrug: I m going to order a Doppler next week, and will probably hear the HB at home before I do at the doctor's office. :wacko: things are going by too slow for me. :sleep:


----------



## trinity_enigm

I've got to wait until 6th December for my scan. It feels so far away!!

To whoever has a head cold (sorry takes ages to go back and find out on my phone) have you tried holding your head over steam to try and keep your sinuses clear? I'm very susceptible to sinus infections and I'd usually do this with some eucalyptus oil but I'm not sure what oils you can use when pregnant?


----------



## gertrude

I will only get the 12 week scan and I'm happy with that. Scanning all the time doesn't change anything in terms of outcomes anyway. If baby is going to stay it'll stay. 

In terms of antibiotics, without them I would have been really ill last time. I had a Skin infection and a chest infection. I also take paracetamol if it's needed. I rarely take anything tbh but if I'm ill I will. I'm the same with my daughter, if she's ill she gets medicine (if appropriate). We are lucky we love in a world where it's an option.

Definitely try the steam option though, it really makes a. Positive difference to sinus problems and colds. Stay away from menthol though, no idea why but it's a no no for pregnancy. I had a cold about three weeks ago that floored me, the one in the UK that is doing rounds that hits once, pretends it's going away then floors you again. It was bad enough for my OH who could take everything and anything. It was shit for me :haha:


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Mel, that is terrible, I cant believe your doctor wouldn't just scan you, especially being your first! I am also going to buy a Doppler, I would love to hear the heartbeats whenever I want to... 

Trinity - I agree, December seems ages away... but by next week you will be in the double digits 

I agree Gertrude that scanning wont change your outcome, but if its your first baby especially after trying for so long it just keeps you reassured that everything is fine and you get to see your babies progress week by week. I cannot believe the jump from a empty sac to a bean with a heartbeat in three weeks! Also my pregnancy is high risk so frequent scans are part of the package - not that I am complaining!


----------



## confuzion

Welcome Natalie and Gertrude! Congrats to Both of you :flower: 

Gertrude - I will wait until you get your date to put you on the list :winkwink:


----------



## Boothh

Welcome newbies xx

OpheliaVY - I use !!! All the time too lol. I look like I'm type shouting all the time. :haha:

I'm feeling okay today, starving which is annoying as my shopping doesn't get delivered til tomorrow! And really wanting a banana milkshake! Lol x


----------



## joeyjo

I'm sticking with you guys :cloud9:

Had my scan today (empty sac at 5weeks 5days) and today our little bean was there, heart beating, arm buds waving and measuring bang on my LMP dates at 8weeks 6days - so happy and relieved xxx:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Boothh

joeyjo said:


> I'm sticking with you guys :cloud9:
> 
> Had my scan today (empty sac at 5weeks 5days) and today our little bean was there, heart beating, arm buds waving and measuring bang on my LMP dates at 8weeks 6days - so happy and relieved xxx:happydance::cloud9:


<3 <3 <3 <3 yaaaay!! :happydance:


----------



## gertrude

So GP says July 1st, which nothing else does (average 28day cycles, LMP 18th Sept) so I'm staying in here until the scan :D id thats OK?


----------



## Sizzles

joeyjo said:


> I'm sticking with you guys :cloud9:
> 
> Had my scan today (empty sac at 5weeks 5days) and today our little bean was there, heart beating, arm buds waving and measuring bang on my LMP dates at 8weeks 6days - so happy and relieved xxx:happydance::cloud9:

That's great news! You must be thrilled! :thumbup:


----------



## rainbowsun

joeyjo said:


> I'm sticking with you guys :cloud9:
> 
> Had my scan today (empty sac at 5weeks 5days) and today our little bean was there, heart beating, arm buds waving and measuring bang on my LMP dates at 8weeks 6days - so happy and relieved xxx:happydance::cloud9:

Wonderful news!! Yay!!


----------



## TMM10811

Had my first appointment yesterday at 8.5 weeks!! They didn't do a scan but they said my uterus is perfect size (tmi, maybe?) 

I had 7 tubes of blood drawn too... eek.

I have my NT on December 13th.

When are all of you telling friends and family? At how many weeks?


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

TMM10811 said:


> Had my first appointment yesterday at 8.5 weeks!! They didn't do a scan but they said my uterus is perfect size (tmi, maybe?)
> 
> I had 7 tubes of blood drawn too... eek.
> 
> I have my NT on December 13th.
> 
> When are all of you telling friends and family? At how many weeks?

I am definitely telling before 12 weeks 
I was thinking to tell after we hear the HB at next appointment but I am not sure yet . May be I am going to wait for my scan to see if baby is healthy :thumbup:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

joeyjo said:


> I'm sticking with you guys :cloud9:
> 
> Had my scan today (empty sac at 5weeks 5days) and today our little bean was there, heart beating, arm buds waving and measuring bang on my LMP dates at 8weeks 6days - so happy and relieved xxx:happydance::cloud9:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## gertrude

If everything is OK at the scan, then we'll tell my inlaws on xmas day :) then the rest after that


----------



## Boothh

I'm gonna announce to everyone they doesn't know on the 4th of December! After scan! :)


----------



## Sassymom

We already announced to immediate family after our 8 week scan. The rest of the family will be told at thanksgiving (12+6). Family far away and friends will get a Christmas card announcement. The rest of the world (fb) will know probably closer to Christmas or after the anatomy scan on January.


----------



## LegoHouse

I'm just worried about telling my grandparents, they're going to be a bit cross I think lol


----------



## OpheliaVY

Joeyjo that's such great news! Congrats!! 

I couldn't wait on having a scan either. Even though I knew my dates my Dr. (whom I adore and love) gave me a dating scan anyway because he knows how I am. 

We announced at 6 weeks we were pregnant. I've never been one to keep a secret! Plus I quit smoking and people would've know what was up anyway.


----------



## CaliDreaming

I am really tempted to announce before my NT scan next week.. Everytime I hear the baby on doppler I feel a little more confident. 



Gertrude, yes you should definitely stick around. The due dates are just estimate anyway. I am due June 1 based on LMP, but from the way baby is measuring, my official due date is May 29. I wouldn't dream of leaving at this point!


Awww, congrats Joeyjo on the great scan!!!


----------



## trinity_enigm

Congrats joeyjo- great news! :happydance:


----------



## Sassymom

LegoHouse said:


> I'm just worried about telling my grandparents, they're going to be a bit cross I think lol

Oh mine are going to be too! I was 6 weeks at my wedding... I am trying to figure out how to tell them due in June, when July would be 9 months lol


----------



## TillyMoo

So pleased for you joeyjo - after all that worry I'm so delighted for you xx


----------



## CaliDreaming

Sassymom said:


> Oh mine are going to be too! I was 6 weeks at my wedding... I am trying to figure out how to tell them due in June, when July would be 9 months lol


LOLOLOLOL. Don't know why I'm so tickled over this. Does six weeks really make that much difference?? lol


----------



## 1eighty

CaliDreaming said:


> Sassymom said:
> 
> 
> Oh mine are going to be too! I was 6 weeks at my wedding... I am trying to figure out how to tell them due in June, when July would be 9 months lol
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL. Don't know why I'm so tickled over this. Does six weeks really make that much difference?? lolClick to expand...

i was 8w at our wedding ;)


----------



## Sassymom

1eighty said:


> CaliDreaming said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sassymom said:
> 
> 
> Oh mine are going to be too! I was 6 weeks at my wedding... I am trying to figure out how to tell them due in June, when July would be 9 months lol
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL. Don't know why I'm so tickled over this. Does six weeks really make that much difference?? lolClick to expand...
> 
> i was 8w at our wedding ;)Click to expand...

Haha it really shouldn't make a difference. My grandparents freaked when I didn't have a church wedding (they don't go to church anyway) so I feel bad for my dad who will have to hear them whine. I don't care how they react to me though. This is their first great grand baby so I hope they will be able to keep their ideal out of it and love my child like yet should. 

How hard was it at your wedding to avoid alcohol!? People kept trying to buy me drinks so I had to act drunk and say "water only, I've had so much to drink already!" Lol


----------



## minni2906

Haha. Our child will be 16 mos at our wedding. We're not getting married until Oct 2015!


----------



## confuzion

Joeyjo - I just knew everything would turn out alright. You were so early before. But I'm so happy for you. You must be so relieved :happydance: 

Gertrude - you are definitely welcome here! 

We've already told immediate family. I'm not quite sure when we're telling extended family. Maybe thanksgiving as we'd be past the 12 week mark. 

I think I lost a bit of my mucus plug last night. TMI sorry but it was thick and not like normal pregnancy discharge I've been getting. The same thing happened last time before I miscarried so I'm so upset about it. Had a bunch of dreams about me losing the baby and all kinds of messed up things happening to me last night. 

I haven't had any bleeding or cramping so my husband is telling me not to worry. Dr. Google says everything is probably going to be ok. But I can't help but worry. 

Just glad I have an appointment with the midwife tomorrow. I'll see what she says and maybe she can find a way to reassure me.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

confuzion said:


> Joeyjo - I just knew everything would turn out alright. You were so early before. But I'm so happy for you. You must be so relieved :happydance:
> 
> Gertrude - you are definitely welcome here!
> 
> We've already told immediate family. I'm not quite sure when we're telling extended family. Maybe thanksgiving as we'd be past the 12 week mark.
> 
> I think I lost a bit of my mucus plug last night. TMI sorry but it was thick and not like normal pregnancy discharge I've been getting. The same thing happened last time before I miscarried so I'm so upset about it. Had a bunch of dreams about me losing the baby and all kinds of messed up things happening to me last night.
> 
> I haven't had any bleeding or cramping so my husband is telling me not to worry. Dr. Google says everything is probably going to be ok. But I can't help but worry.
> 
> Just glad I have an appointment with the midwife tomorrow. I'll see what she says and maybe she can find a way to reassure me.


It is normal to loose your plug during pregnancy because it can ,, grow ,, back :haha: I don't know how to explain it , but I guess you know what I mean ... Don't worry about it . Basically losing mucus plug doesn't mean anything unless it has blood in it . My mucus plug was clear+bloody+brownish and I gave birth few hours after that :thumbup:

Also the month before this pregnancy I had a miscarriage and I also lost my plug before I started to bleed but it was big chunk and it also had some brown and blood in it .
So I wouldn't really worry ;)


----------



## confuzion

Thank you proudmomma. Yeah I read that it grows back but I guess my bad experience with it is clouding my judgement right now. I hope the midwife tries a doppler tomorrow. I think I need to hear or see baby to feel better.


----------



## rainbowsun

We've told parents and in-laws, and I want to tell grandparents on Thanksgiving, since it'll be just past 12 weeks, and I'm having my nuchal scan 2 days before then. The only issue is that my best friend who lives far away will be in town a few days before Thanksgiving, and I really want to tell her in person, but it feels weird telling her until I have the confirmation of a (hopefully) ok scan (we've heard the HB 3 times already). 

What do you ladies think: should I tell her in person before the scan or wait and tell her a few days later on the phone?


----------



## Boothh

Confuzion I'm sure it will be fine, were only early so you will just grow some more! Don't worry xx


----------



## minni2906

I told my best friend as soon as I got a positive but DF and I agreed not to tell anyone else until after twelve weeks so as to avoid the awkward "how's the pregnancy treating you?" questions if something went wrong again. It's so tough to keep it a secret!!


----------



## LegoHouse

I'm constantly losing my plug when I'm pregnant and both my babies were born after 41 weeks lol xxx


----------



## CaliDreaming

confuzion, :hugs::hugs::hugs: If Dr. Google says it's okay then things are definitely okay. Dr. Google usually doesn't like to reassure anybody of anything!!

rainbowsun, if it were me I would definitely tell her a little early in person and ask her to be discreet until after your scan. Since you've heard the hb and no other complications your chances of a mc should be minimal. If heaven forbid something were to happen I'm sure your friend would want to offer you whatever support she could.


----------



## confuzion

Thanks boothh and Lego. 

You ladies are making me feel better :) I'm kinda hoping this baby comes out between 37-39. I'm so afraid of birthing a big baby lol. Don't think my lady parts could handle it.


----------



## confuzion

I agree about telling in person Rainbowsun!


----------



## rainbowsun

I think you're all right. It would be so strange to say nothing in person and then call her 3 days later with the news. 

Plus, we're best, best friends, and I've been complaining about my infertility for a while, so between the weight I've put on, and the fact that I won't be complaining, I feel like she'll definitely figure it out...


----------



## My_First

Another here to add :) due 30th June.


----------



## confuzion

My_First said:


> Another here to add :) due 30th June.

Welcome and congrats on your june baby! :happydance:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Good call rainbowsun!

Welcome My_First!! Now we have 70 sunflowers. Yay!!!


----------



## LegoHouse

My big baby came out faster and the little one tore me. I want a big one again! X


----------



## Boothh

My big one gave me a 4th degree tear and he wasn't even that big (8lbs 9oz) and my little one (7lbs 4oz) was a csection and it was totally pain free! 
I'm getting so excited to announce, not long and we can!


----------



## OpheliaVY

Boothh said:


> My big one gave me a 4th degree tear and he wasn't even that big (8lbs 9oz) and my little one (7lbs 4oz) was a csection and it was totally pain free!
> I'm getting so excited to announce, not long and we can!

My 6lb 8 oz gave me a 4th degree and I'm still up in the air with a c-section or natural. Tbh I'm terrified either way. I wish my dr never gave me the option. I'm going to talk with him about it more and research some more on Dr google. I just want to have a decision made so I can make a plan either way. I don't like not knowing what I want to do. lol


----------



## joeyjo

confuzion said:


> Thanks boothh and Lego.
> 
> You ladies are making me feel better :) I'm kinda hoping this baby comes out between 37-39. I'm so afraid of birthing a big baby lol. Don't think my lady parts could handle it.

My doctor took a swab and did a vaginal scan today and his nurse commented that I was nice and small down there :blush: (she spoke quietly and quickly and in Spanish so I don't think I was meant to hear or understand!) I was gobsmacked! 

My first was 7lb4 and I didn't tear but needed to be cut slightly afterwards in theatre to remove my placenta (long story). My second was 8lb 10 and I didn't have even any grazes and clearly down there is still nice and small according to professional opinion! :rofl: however my second came at 39weeks so a 42weeker would be huge!


----------



## joeyjo

I told my parents at 6weeks even with the uncertainty and one friend. We are slowly telling close family and friends now. FB announcement will probably be after Xmas around 20weeks.

Bit worried about telling my best friend - she got married a year ago and was supposed to relocate with work to Manchester so they got a flat there and her hubby got a new job but her work move got canned. She is currently stuck commuting to London weekly and crashing at friends. She wanted to TTC after wedding but now wants to get a job in Manchester first and is struggling. She feels like her life is on hold and this ain't gonna help.


----------



## JerseyRose

We told close family and friends straight away. We told DHs grandparents on the weekend because his grandma was in hospital after having a nasty fall so we wanted to cheer her up.

Our 12 week scan is on 29th Nov and I will be 12+5 then so we are going to tell everyone then and probably announce it on fb then.

Im trying to think of cool ways to announce it on fb. Im thinking about taking a pic of DHs shoes and my shoes and putting some baby booties in the middle. And/or a photo of DH standing behind me with his hands on my belly and I will make a love heart in front of my belly :baby:


----------



## confuzion

Ouch on the tears!! Oh boy. What we women have to endure!

joeyjo - if she's not trying to conceive herself, then I don't see why she wouldn't be happy for you. Maybe bring it up sensitively, but she's your best friend! I say tell her!


----------



## confuzion

jersey - the shoes and booties idea is adorable!


----------



## LegoHouse

I would say peeing after birth was a million times worse than giving birth without pain relief :rofl:


----------



## jenniferannex

Wow!! So many pages to catch up on since this morning!! Here goes!!!



Nataliexx said:


> Can I join
> I'm due June 5th

Welcome and congrats :D


joeyjo said:


> I'm sticking with you guys :cloud9:
> 
> Had my scan today (empty sac at 5weeks 5days) and today our little bean was there, heart beating, arm buds waving and measuring bang on my LMP dates at 8weeks 6days - so happy and relieved xxx:happydance::cloud9:

Yay!!!! That's brilliant news! I bet you are over the moon :cloud9: xxx


TMM10811 said:


> Had my first appointment yesterday at 8.5 weeks!! They didn't do a scan but they said my uterus is perfect size (tmi, maybe?)
> 
> I had 7 tubes of blood drawn too... eek.
> 
> I have my NT on December 13th.
> 
> When are all of you telling friends and family? At how many weeks?

I have already told my best friend and immediate family, we will be announcing to everybody, including Facebook! Next Tuesday after our 12 week scan :D


confuzion said:


> Thank you proudmomma. Yeah I read that it grows back but I guess my bad experience with it is clouding my judgement right now. I hope the midwife tries a doppler tomorrow. I think I need to hear or see baby to feel better.

Confuzion I'm sure everything is fine :hugs: it's understandable for you to worry more after a loss but keep positive, that little bean is sticky!!! :D



rainbowsun said:


> We've told parents and in-laws, and I want to tell grandparents on Thanksgiving, since it'll be just past 12 weeks, and I'm having my nuchal scan 2 days before then. The only issue is that my best friend who lives far away will be in town a few days before Thanksgiving, and I really want to tell her in person, but it feels weird telling her until I have the confirmation of a (hopefully) ok scan (we've heard the HB 3 times already).
> 
> What do you ladies think: should I tell her in person before the scan or wait and tell her a few days later on the phone?

I agree with the others. Tell her in person :D


My_First said:


> Another here to add :) due 30th June.

Congratulations and welcome!! :)


----------



## jenniferannex

LegoHouse said:


> I would say peeing after birth was a million times worse than giving birth without pain relief :rofl:

:haha: I remember that stinging feeling!! I used to grit my teeth and squeeze my eyes together to prepare for it :rofl:


----------



## OpheliaVY

I did the shoes announcement (since I have a shoe obsession it was fitting) the caption said "Our family is growing by two feet" and some people still didn't get it. Lol


----------



## confuzion

:rofl: the joys us first time moms have to look forward to!


----------



## OpheliaVY

jenniferannex said:


> LegoHouse said:
> 
> 
> I would say peeing after birth was a million times worse than giving birth without pain relief :rofl:
> 
> :haha: I remember that stinging feeling!! I used to grit my teeth and squeeze my eyes together to prepare for it :rofl:Click to expand...

I'm def leaning toward the csection this time.. Sitting on a donut for 6 months wasn't fun and the 1st poo was like having a baby all over again lol


----------



## confuzion

OpheliaVY said:


> I did the shoes announcement (since I have a shoe obsession it was fitting) the caption said "Our family is growing by two feet" and some people still didn't get it. Lol

lol! some people are unbelievably dense!


----------



## Boothh

OpheliaVY said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> My big one gave me a 4th degree tear and he wasn't even that big (8lbs 9oz) and my little one (7lbs 4oz) was a csection and it was totally pain free!
> I'm getting so excited to announce, not long and we can!
> 
> My 6lb 8 oz gave me a 4th degree and I'm still up in the air with a c-section or natural. Tbh I'm terrified either way. I wish my dr never gave me the option. I'm going to talk with him about it more and research some more on Dr google. I just want to have a decision made so I can make a plan either way. I don't like not knowing what I want to do. lolClick to expand...

Csection was the best decision I ever made. The recovery for me was a walk in the park compared to my tear. Obviously everyone is different but don't be scared of a section! Mine was amazing x


----------



## Boothh

jenniferannex said:


> LegoHouse said:
> 
> 
> I would say peeing after birth was a million times worse than giving birth without pain relief :rofl:
> 
> :haha: I remember that stinging feeling!! I used to grit my teeth and squeeze my eyes together to prepare for it :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha: ouchhhh! Especially after my horrific tear lol. My greatest tip is to dip your bits in a bowl of cool water as you wee, or wet loads of tissue and hold it against you and pee through that. Both help a lot even though it's gross! Lol x


----------



## CaliDreaming

Ugh I remember that first poo!! All this talk of tearing is making me nervous all over again. I tore just a little bit with dd and had two stitches and she was on the small side.


----------



## Zooy

Can I join y'all. Due June 2/14 with baby #2


----------



## confuzion

Zooy said:


> Can I join y'all. Due June 2/14 with baby #2

hi zooy :wave:

Congrats on baby #2 and welcome!


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

I am definitely not pushing! I opt for a C-section! Glad we have the choice... to me there is nothing natural about natural birth :haha: but on the other hand I would like to experience it... but we going c-section no doublt!


----------



## LegoHouse

I love giving birth! I'd say csection recovery is way more painful for most people x


----------



## Hazybaby84

Morning everyone. 

Congratulations to the new sunflowers.

Just been reading about the tears etc. Ouch, I don't know if I want a c-section or to go natural again. I had a type 2 tear with my daughter and remember the stinging vividly but to be fair I'm more concerned about breaking my pubic bone again! Now that was painful! My daughter was quite big though, she was 8lb 5oz at 10 days early. Lol 
So goodness knows how big this bubba will get. :)


----------



## joeyjo

I had kind of hoped that a large part of my nausea was due to the stress of not knowing what was going on and that after my good scan yesterday it would ease.... No such luck:dohh::growlmad:


----------



## 1eighty

(mostly FYI for the 1st time moms)

i had a 2nd degree tear and episiotomy (forceps delivery). peeing was easy enough (i had a watering can filled with warm salted water to rinse as i went) but pooping was a very different matter. STOOL SOFTENERS - GET THEM, USE THEM.

also, remember the big thick old-fashioned pads you used to get (before the trendy thin style ones) these will be your friends for the first week. after that you can prolly safely go back to the thin ones. if you are BF, change the pad BEFORE - something about BF helps your uterus contract back into its original shape but that usually means a splurge of ick as it does so. and you might find it more efficient to put them on back to front with the long end at the top of your knickers.


this isn't meant to scare, just to inform. no matter how bad it is, you will do it all again exactly the same for that little pink and fuzzy butterball of baby in your arms.


----------



## Boothh

I had to take laxative for months after my tear, so I didn't pop anything open. It wasn't very nice. Probably a normal natural delivery with no complications would of course be easier to recover from. But for me the csection was by far less painful and easier recovery. I could walk after my csection I couldnt walk after my tear! It's different for everybody but I don't think csection deserves the bad rep it gets! It's not as bad as you think x


----------



## Hazybaby84

I agree stool softners are a must!


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

I think I have heard too many horror stories about birth, my sister had 2 C-sections and doesn't regret them at all, no doubt its a longer recover period but its definitely easier and convenient I think, however its my first so I cannot really compare with anything.

Totally off the subject... I read that women carrying girls have really bad ms compared to those carrying boys? Anybody experience this? I find I have minimal MS so Im wondering if its true?


----------



## Boothh

Iv had two boys so far, had bad ms with my oldest and I had hyperemesis with my youngest! So I wouldn't agree. This pregnancy I'm still pretty sick, sick enough for meds anyway so I wonder what I'll have. I'm beginning to think he's a boy. Especially now I found the right boys name :)


----------



## joeyjo

Even the NHS website says morning sickness is more likely with girls but like becki and Kate Middleton it doesn't rule out boys.

With my first I felt nauseous twice, with my second I had no nausea unless I had chocolate.
This time I have lots of nausea and have even vomited a few times but I'm not reading anything into it, suspect another boy as otherwise the pregnancies seem quite similar


----------



## Boothh

joeyjo said:


> Even the NHS website says morning sickness is more likely with girls but like becki and Kate Middleton it doesn't rule out boys.
> 
> With my first I felt nauseous twice, with my second I had no nausea unless I had chocolate.
> This time I have lots of nausea and have even vomited a few times but I'm not reading anything into it, suspect another boy as otherwise the pregnancies seem quite similar

Does it really! I didn't know it was an actual fact lol! I just though some people are more prone than others, I get motion sickness really easily so I thought it was just another one of those type things x


----------



## Boothh

I just looked and it says motion sickness makes it more likely too lol! I really never knew a girl made it more likely though I just thought it was an old wives tale x


----------



## Hazybaby84

Ibelieveitwil said:


> I think I have heard too many horror stories about birth, my sister had 2 C-sections and doesn't regret them at all, no doubt its a longer recover period but its definitely easier and convenient I think, however its my first so I cannot really compare with anything.
> 
> Totally off the subject... I read that women carrying girls have really bad ms compared to those carrying boys? Anybody experience this? I find I have minimal MS so Im wondering if its true?

I wouldn't say it's true at all, I had absolutely no sickness or nausea with my daughter. I was totally fine unlike this pregnancy hence I think in my case it's a boy. Lol.


----------



## Sizzles

I have partly based my gender prediction (of a boy) on the fact that I've not had sickness, but also because I've gone off sweet food and crave more savoury/salty foods - also conducive with expecting a boy. The Chinese gender prediction date thingamy suggests a boy for me too, but I think with IVF that can't be trusted.


----------



## LegoHouse

I had really bad morning sickness with my girl and hardly any with my boy. I think this baby is a girl, I'm really poorly!


----------



## OpheliaVY

According to the Chinese chart I'm having a boy. I forgot what the method was called, but the placenta (yolk sac in my case) is on the left of my uterus; so it means girl. I didn't have any sickness at all with my son, AT ALL!! I'm not doing so hot this go around. I really, really want a girl though so maybe I'm trying to sway things. lol 

If y'all get a chance hop over to the Labor and birth board and read the thread "funny/embarassing birth stories." I read them last night and I swear I was laughing, crying, snorting and farting all at the same time from their tales!


----------



## trinity_enigm

I had two friends pregnant at the same time last year and one had horrendous sickness all the way through her pregnancy and she had a boy. The other friend was sick only once and had a girl but she was terribly hormonal. 

I was on another forum earlier (ssshhh- don't tell anyone) and read the worst thread about why people formula feed and it was just a big long list about how painful breast feeding is and little support there is. It's almost enough to put me off for life! I seem lucky in my area that they seem very pro bfing and quite supportive- at least from what I've read.


----------



## Sassymom

Thank you to all the experienced mommys out there. Now I really know what to prepare for. I have been reading a lot about back labor, tears, forceps, ect. Prepare for the worst, hope for the best right? Even after all the horror stories, I still don't want a c section. I form keloids so my scar would NOT be pretty lol. Obviously I will do whatever I need to for the health an well being of my child, but I'm not thinking of electing it.

Ibelieve: I have had one bout of MS so far... So boy? But I am breaking out in pimples EVERYWHERE... So girl? Oh and I crave salt/sour things... So boy? All there old wives tales are making me so confused lol :) what other ones are there? I love trying to predict! Oh! The Chinese gender predicted a boy for me too!


----------



## CaliDreaming

I have seen that girls tend to produce more morning sickness, but I hardly had any with dd. This time around I've had lots but I don't know if that has anything to do with the baby's gender. 

I did 10 different chinese gender calculators and 5 said girl, 4 said boy, and one I could not get to work. 

Ophelia, that is the Ramzi method. On my scans the yolk sac was to the right of the baby, which should mean boy, but it's so hard knowing rights and lefts on those pics since they can flip them, so I'm not so confident that it's a boy. 

I'll know hopefully in 6 days!


----------



## Boothh

Does anyone else get horrible stitches or pulling/tugging pains when they sneeze. It's bothering me! x


----------



## OpheliaVY

CaliDreaming said:


> I have seen that girls tend to produce more morning sickness, but I hardly had any with dd. This time around I've had lots but I don't know if that has anything to do with the baby's gender.
> 
> I did 10 different chinese gender calculators and 5 said girl, 4 said boy, and one I could not get to work.
> 
> Ophelia, that is the Ramzi method. On my scans the yolk sac was to the right of the baby, which should mean boy, but it's so hard knowing rights and lefts on those pics since they can flip them, so I'm not so confident that it's a boy.
> 
> I'll know hopefully in 6 days!

Ok let me run this by you. I had a vaginal ultrasound at 8 weeks and the yolk sac is on the right of the pic so that would be left of the uterus. Correct? If it was belly ultrasound and it was on the right of the pic it would be right of the uterus. That's the only part that confuses me about the method and I hadn't researched it because I forgot what it was called.


booth - yes! With this head cold I'm worried the baby's going to rip off my uterus from all the sneezes. lol it hurts!


----------



## rainbowsun

Boothh said:


> Does anyone else get horrible stitches or pulling/tugging pains when they sneeze. It's bothering me! x

Omg, totally have this now. As I mentioned, I have a bad cold, so I'm doing quite a lot of sneezing and every time, I feel like I'm ripping something inside!!


----------



## rainbowsun

Also, I love seeing the fruit progression! My little one is a prune!!


----------



## Sassymom

Boothh said:


> Does anyone else get horrible stitches or pulling/tugging pains when they sneeze. It's bothering me! x

Oh my gosh, I so do! Or when I twist around to reach something I feel a pulling


----------



## trinity_enigm

Sassymom said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else get horrible stitches or pulling/tugging pains when they sneeze. It's bothering me! x
> 
> Oh my gosh, I so do! Or when I twist around to reach something I feel a pullingClick to expand...

Is this all the round ligament pains people keep talking about or is it something else? I also get the pains sometimes if move too quickly.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Oh my ! Girls you are chatty :D takes time to read it all and catch up ;D
I personally don't believe in any of the ,, signs ,, or wife's tales etc because of my experience and experience from my friends .
I have friends with DD's and had no sickness and some with the opposite . 
Also I was craving sweets like crazy with my son .

And with labor ... I think I can make forts time moms happy and give them little bit hope ;)
I started to have mild contractions around 2 pm , got my epidural at 3:30 ( which didn't work. ) , my water broke right after the epidural and my son was born at 6:33 pm after 3 pushes ( I think he would have been born much sooner but I had to hold it in and not to push because everybody was too busy with other moms - long story ) 
I had 2 nd degree tear which bothered me much less than my hemorrhoids . I could walk , pee, poo ... Anything . Right after the delivery everybody kept telling me I don't look and act like I just gave birth . I was ready to go home :D . I got home next day and cleaned up the whole house , did some laundry Etc :D
I refused to use any kind of medication or pain killers because of breast feeding .
I think that's why I am way more scared than the first time , I think I am scared it's gonna be one big horror since I was so lucky the first time :D


----------



## Boothh

Glad the sneeze pain seems to be normal then! Haha x


----------



## Sassymom

trinity_enigm said:


> Sassymom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else get horrible stitches or pulling/tugging pains when they sneeze. It's bothering me! x
> 
> Oh my gosh, I so do! Or when I twist around to reach something I feel a pullingClick to expand...
> 
> Is this all the round ligament pains people keep talking about or is it something else? I also get the pains sometimes if move too quickly.Click to expand...

I have no idea :S I see my doc on the 21st, I'll ask and get back to you.


----------



## Sizzles

I'm incubating a prune too Rainbow! Every Tuesday I tell OH 'now our baby is a ...' - he just rolls his eyes at me, but I like it!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Yay for the prunes. I really hated the prune and olive stage because I hate those fruits. All I could think was yuck! everytime I saw my ticker. I can't wait until we all get to be melons and stuff. 



OpheliaVY said:


> Ok let me run this by you. I had a vaginal ultrasound at 8 weeks and the yolk sac is on the right of the pic so that would be left of the uterus. Correct? If it was belly ultrasound and it was on the right of the pic it would be right of the uterus. That's the only part that confuses me about the method and I hadn't researched it because I forgot what it was called.

Yeah that is how I would interpret it and I would say girl too. I get really confused when I google it because lots of people insist that you do the opposite for vaginal ultrasounds. I guess when we find out what we're having we can settle this dilemma once and for all.


----------



## 1eighty

the pulling/stitch pain is RLP - i have had it all my life and thought it was normal. only when i joined here did i realise that it's only something girls get!

each pregnancy is different - i've vomited once with this one, whereas with DS i was physically sick 2-3 times a day from 6-16w. i'm not placing any bets on this being anything other than a _baby _- gender to be determined in january!

last time, chinese gender things all said girl. this time they're saying boy. they've a 50% chance of being right lol better than weather forecasts!


----------



## asmcsm

Ugh I wish I'd only vomited once! I was sick 3 times yesterday alone :? Really hoping this is the peak of morning sickness and it gets better from here on out. I've officially lost 4 lbs now


----------



## asmcsm

OpheliaVY said:


> CaliDreaming said:
> 
> 
> I have seen that girls tend to produce more morning sickness, but I hardly had any with dd. This time around I've had lots but I don't know if that has anything to do with the baby's gender.
> 
> I did 10 different chinese gender calculators and 5 said girl, 4 said boy, and one I could not get to work.
> 
> Ophelia, that is the Ramzi method. On my scans the yolk sac was to the right of the baby, which should mean boy, but it's so hard knowing rights and lefts on those pics since they can flip them, so I'm not so confident that it's a boy.
> 
> I'll know hopefully in 6 days!
> 
> Ok let me run this by you. I had a vaginal ultrasound at 8 weeks and the yolk sac is on the right of the pic so that would be left of the uterus. Correct? If it was belly ultrasound and it was on the right of the pic it would be right of the uterus. That's the only part that confuses me about the method and I hadn't researched it because I forgot what it was called.
> 
> 
> booth - yes! With this head cold I'm worried the baby's going to rip off my uterus from all the sneezes. lol it hurts!Click to expand...

Yes, that I right. Vaginal ultrasounds are flipped but abdominal aren't.


----------



## LegoHouse

Abdominally at 7 weeks my baby was on the right of the placenta but the left of my womb. That's on screen not a picture??


----------



## Boothh

https://i744.photobucket.com/albums/xx85/foolsgoldx/77F81B73-076F-4D3F-BED8-099585A74E7C-4089-00000527CF5419FD_zps9e1be7bf.jpg

So this was TV so what's the guess, I'm confused lol


----------



## CaliDreaming

LegoHouse said:


> Abdominally at 7 weeks my baby was on the right of the placenta but the left of my womb. That's on screen not a picture??

For an abdominal ultrasound I would guess girl because that means the placental would be on your left which equals girl. 



Boothh said:


> https://i744.photobucket.com/albums/xx85/foolsgoldx/77F81B73-076F-4D3F-BED8-099585A74E7C-4089-00000527CF5419FD_zps9e1be7bf.jpg
> 
> So this was TV so what's the guess, I'm confused lol

Yours is hard for me to make out. Is that the yolk sac kind of to the right of the baby?? If so that would mean that the placenta would be on the right side of the pic which corresponds to your left side which would = girl.


----------



## confuzion

I hate to bring you down with this news ladies, but I've just been told I'm having a MMC. Baby measured a week smaller than the last ultrasound I had. No heartbeat. 

Currently waiting for another ultrasound to confirm. But seems I won't be having my June sunflower. I'll see how I'm gonna manage this thread without actually being a part of it. 

Again really sorry to put a damper on things :(


----------



## jenniferannex

I also don't believe in the MS theory, I had no sickness what so ever with Lily, and she was a girl. I've been feeling sicky a lot this time round but not actually being sick, so will be good to tell!

It's interesting about the gender theory about the scans and which side what's on, I wouldn't beable to work that out thought so once I've had my scan ill post my pic on here for you girls to tell me :D 6 more sleeps!!!! Can't wait!' It's come round so fast since my 8 week app!!


----------



## jenniferannex

confuzion said:


> I hate to bring you down with this news ladies, but I've just been told I'm having a MMC. Baby measured a week smaller than the last ultrasound I had. No heartbeat.
> 
> Currently waiting for another ultrasound to confirm. But seems I won't be having my June sunflower. I'll see how I'm gonna manage this thread without actually being a part of it.
> 
> Again really sorry to put a damper on things :(

 oh no I'm so so sorry :hugs::hugs: please update us and let's hope for a miracle :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## LizChase

So, so sorry confuzion. :(


----------



## CaliDreaming

confuzion I am so so sorry. :hugs::hugs::hugs: I can't imagine what you're going through right now. 

Please don't feel obligated to continue maintaining this thread if you're not up to it. One of us can take it over no problem.


----------



## LizChase

Some of these stories are scaring me to death! I'm a first timer and I'm hoping for a vaginal delivery, and epidurals scare me to death so I'm planning to go without it, if I can. Breaking your pubic bone! Eeeeeeck!


----------



## hoping:)

confuzion:hugs: I'm so sorry. 

I'll try to catch up on everyone else later today.


----------



## Boothh

Confuzion :cry: :hugs: so sorry Hun, iv been there twice and it's horrific. Thinking of you xx


----------



## LegoHouse

Ah confuzion that's terrible news! I'm sorry xxx


----------



## LegoHouse

LizChase said:


> Some of these stories are scaring me to death! I'm a first timer and I'm hoping for a vaginal delivery, and epidurals scare me to death so I'm planning to go without it, if I can. Breaking your pubic bone! Eeeeeeck!

I've had two births without an epidural. I do believe the main factor is I never feared it. I was always very confident in my body x


----------



## confuzion

Thank you for the support ladies. You're all great. I am dealing with it better than I expected. I think deep down I knew something was wrong this past week. 

Second ultrasound showed baby measuring 9 weeks so not smaller after all. But definitely no heartbeat. 

At least they are willing to test me to figure out what the problem is. Did a coagulation work up. And they're going to test the baby for chromosomal abnormalities. I'm looking forward to getting some answers.


----------



## Sassymom

I am so sorry confuzion :( sending lots of love your way


----------



## Boothh

confuzion said:


> Thank you for the support ladies. You're all great. I am dealing with it better than I expected. I think deep down I knew something was wrong this past week.
> 
> Second ultrasound showed baby measuring 9 weeks so not smaller after all. But definitely no heartbeat.
> 
> At least they are willing to test me to figure out what the problem is. Did a coagulation work up. And they're going to test the baby for chromosomal abnormalities. I'm looking forward to getting some answers.

I hope you do get some answers, that's the worst part. We found out after ours that I have a blood clotting problem, and something so simple as taking aspirin resulted in my youngest son! Hope it turns out to be something simple for you too Hun. Nothing anybody says will help really, but you will deal with it in your own way. Feel free to pm me anytime xx


----------



## JerseyRose

Oh no confuzion, Im so, so sorry and you are in my thoughts right now.

Please let us know how you go, Im glad youre getting tested for chromosomal abnormalities, at least you will have some answers.

Most miscarriages leave you absolutely clueless and you dont know where it all went wrong, so I hope you can find some peace when you finally get some answers.

Please dont feel like you need to keep maintaining this thread. As much as we all dont want to see you go, I think we all understand how difficult it may be.

Ive been through a miscarriage and I know how traumatic it is. It does sound like youre dealing with it ok at the moment which is great, but if you ever need to talk, please dont hesitate.

We really hope to see you here again soon! And I really hope that when you get your next BFP you track us down and let us know!!!

Sending lots and lots of hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs: xo


----------



## trinity_enigm

I'm so sorry confuzion :hugs: I hope you and your oh are ok. 

Don't concern yourself with carrying on the thread if you find it hard- I'm sure we'll cope without you but you would definitely be missed. You were the first person I started recognising on the thread without having to check all the time xxx


----------



## Sizzles

:hugs: confuzion :hugs: x


----------



## jenniferannex

Confuzion I have no words to make you feel any better but I can't imagine what you're going through right now. My thoughts are with you and I pray you find a simple answer as to why this has happened.

In the mean time we are always here to talk xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CaliDreaming

confuzion, I'm so glad you're getting testing done. Hopefully this is the last time you will have to go through something like this.


----------



## rainbowsun

Confuzion, your post broke my heart. I am so so so sorry...


----------



## minni2906

confuzion, I am so so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## minni2906

Boothh said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for the support ladies. You're all great. I am dealing with it better than I expected. I think deep down I knew something was wrong this past week.
> 
> Second ultrasound showed baby measuring 9 weeks so not smaller after all. But definitely no heartbeat.
> 
> At least they are willing to test me to figure out what the problem is. Did a coagulation work up. And they're going to test the baby for chromosomal abnormalities. I'm looking forward to getting some answers.
> 
> I hope you do get some answers, that's the worst part. We found out after ours that I have a blood clotting problem, and something so simple as taking aspirin resulted in my youngest son! Hope it turns out to be something simple for you too Hun. Nothing anybody says will help really, but you will deal with it in your own way. Feel free to pm me anytime xxClick to expand...

That's what my mmc was too. A clot in the umbilical cord. Not that my doctor told me, my sister, who works for my primary care physician and read the u/s report did. I've been taking a baby aspirin with my prenatal since. I think that's more common than doctors let on.


----------



## LegoHouse

Clotting disorder here too. Aspirin = Oliver x


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

I am so sorry confusion :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pdxmom

oh my god confuzion i so so sorry...i cannot even imagine what u r going thro...stay strong hun :hugs:


----------



## asmcsm

So sorry Confuzion :hugs: I was really hoping this was your rainbow baby...I hope that the testing shines some light on things and the next time you'll get to hold that baby in your arms


----------



## OpheliaVY

Confuzion I am so sorry! Bless your heart I hope you get some answers from the tests and you're back here before you know it.


----------



## SweetMel

I'm so sorry confuzion. My heart goes out to you. :hugs:


----------



## lovelyredrose

I am so sorry for this loss confuzion.


----------



## confuzion

Thank you ladies. Please carry on discussing happy things!

Labor and tears and all that good stuff :haha:


----------



## confuzion

Oh and I've decided to stay on and keep up with this thread if you ladies will have me. I want to see how you ladies progress and what you're having and all that good stuff. If I leave I'll always wonder. I like you all too much to just disappear.


----------



## rainbowsun

Confuzion, I am totally and completely blown away by your amazing attitude. 

I hope that in the days ahead you continue to find the inner peace and acceptance you need to keep you in a good place...


----------



## confuzion

Thank you Rainbowsun :) I've always been good at making the best out of the bad. Last miscarriage it didn't really take me long to come to terms with it. I was afraid of how I would be with another but it seems it's not much different. 

By the way, have any of you ladies had the genetic screening test in pregnancy? I had it done this time around and found out I was positive as a carrier of spinal muscular atrophy. My husband had his blood drawn today and if he's also a carrier our babies would have a 1 in 4 chance of having this horrible disease. I think that for right now is actually more upsetting than the miscarriage. I don't know if we would even want to try to conceive again with those odds. I don't want to bring a baby into this world just for them to suffer and die :/


----------



## lovelyredrose

Sometimes these statistics and odds are just stupid. They are meant to scare people. So many of my friends went through sad pregnancies where doctors told me they would have a baby with DS or baby with some severe abnormalities. In the end, ALL of them have healthy, happy babies. This testing business is just crazy. :growlmad:


----------



## JerseyRose

Your strength is so inspiring confuzion!

Im glad that we will still get to see your name pop up because you would have been very missed!

I know that you will get your rainbow baby, good things come to those who wait. And you very much deserve it!! :flower:


----------



## Boothh

You are strong confuzion :hugs: DH and I had genetic testing and everything came back fine, my problem was the clotting thing. Lots of people will be carriers of something but it would be unfortunate if you both were :( our last mmc had chromosomal problems but it was just an unfortunate random thing xx


----------



## jenniferannex

I have to agree with everyone else. Confuzion You are being so strong and inspiring :hugs: and I'm glad we will still get to talk to you on here, you would of been very missed. 
Xxx


----------



## 1eighty

oh gosh hun. you're so strong to keep on with the thread, that in itself brought tears to my eyes.

i hope you get some positive news from the tests, confuzion. big squishy hugs from everyone xxx


----------



## trinity_enigm

I'm glad you're staying confuzion :hugs: 

Assuming those results are completely accurate you still have a 75% chance of it not being a problem. And it doesn't take into account the type of atrophy- a quick google tells me there are four types two of which are far milder than the other two- it doesn't necessarily have to lead to a worse case scenario. I don't know much about it but it could be a case that the more severe types are relatively rare anyway.


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Im so sorry Confuzion - I admire your strength and pray you will have your rainbow baby soon...

Lots of hugs :hugs:


----------



## LegoHouse

I had a big bleed the morning but we had a scan and baby is OK :) it had little arms and legs lol heart beat 140, measured 3.5cm so 10 weeks :) x


----------



## trinity_enigm

Good news lego! Glad it went well xx

I've just realised come Saturday I'll be a quarter oh my through pregnancy- how did that happen?


----------



## Boothh

So glad your scan went well Lego :hugs:


----------



## CaliDreaming

confuzion, I'm so happy you're going to stick around. I love your spirit and in my mind you'll always be a June sunflower. I'm sure in time you'll have happy news to report again.


----------



## hoping:)

confuzion- I agree completely with the other ladies... your attitude is inspiring! We had genetic testing and everything came back fine. My MCs were due to my clotting disorder-MTHFR. I am heterozygous so not that bad off and can maintain a pregnancy if I am on baby aspirin. I really hope you get some answers and finally get the baby you have been waiting for:hugs:


----------



## Boothh

Seems like there are a lot of us on aspirin x


----------



## Miss406

Due 23rd June :D


----------



## confuzion

Glad to hear it Lego! Congrats.

Thanks for all the warm words again ladies. 

Miss406 - congrats! Happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## Zooy

So sorry confuzion.


----------



## CaliDreaming

I midway through my 11th week and it seems like my symptoms are finally starting to subside. I still kind of feel kind of out of it mentally and physically, but I no longer feel sick. 

Of course with the lack of symptoms I decided to pull out my doppler last night and as luck would have it, I couldn't find baby's heartbeat. Everytime I thought I got some blips I seemed to lose the signal right away. I think all is well since I was trying on an empty bladder but it would have been nice to have found it for reassurance. 

Also, this baby is going to look like dh's twin because I have been SO mad at him for the past couple of days. We want to buy a new house in about 2-3 years, and I've been trying to talk with dh about your budget and finances. Like a lot of guys, he totally brushed off my concerns and had such a lackadaisical, do-nothing attitude about it I wanted to wrench his neck! I keep trying to tell him that just because it was easy to qualify for a mortgage a few years ago doesn't mean much since the housing crisis. It seems like I get madder at dh when I'm pregnant than at any other time!


----------



## Boothh

I can't believe our group is coming to the end of first tri already, it's going so quickly! I'm really itching to announce now! Especially to tell Jesse!


----------



## Sassymom

Boothh said:


> I can't believe our group is coming to the end of first tri already, it's going so quickly! I'm really itching to announce now! Especially to tell Jesse!

I know what you mean, a week from today I have my 12 week appointment!! Eek! It has really flown my for me, hopefully the rest of the time slows down so I can prepare for Junie's arrival.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Yes it's hard to believe that the second tri is almost here because it seems time passes sooooooo slowly. I can't wait until the gender reveals start rolling in.


----------



## Zooy

So while my nausea is gone, it's been replaced with heartburn. Stupid.


----------



## Boothh

I think second tri is my favourite, everyone relaxes and it starts to be fun! And we're not big enough to be too uncomfortable! 
X


----------



## minni2906

I feel like I'm ages behind! You're all talking about week twelve and second tri and I'm coming down to week 8!!!:nope:

I won't be in second tri until mid December!


----------



## justagirl2

confuzion - i just wanted to add how sorry i am. i can't imagine what you're going through. you always felt like the thread mother - our selfless leader, and now you are proving it even more! i hope you find some peace in this sad time, and you get your rainbow very soon. 

afm, had a health scare today where i suddenly lost my vision. went to the doctor and apparently it was a migraine starting, which i've never had before. hoping this doesn't mean i'll get them a lot in pregnancy.

he was nice enough to do an u/s and baby was there, heart beating and looking fine, but my gestational sac was shaped like a banana instead of being round. anyone had any experience with this? he seemed to think it was fine, it just didn't give my baby as much room so we couldn't get a good picture. but of course i am worried about it.


----------



## lovelyredrose

Today I went to Babies R Us! This is my first trip to the store in 5 years or more. It was really exciting to see baby shoes, dresses etc. :happydance: I almost forgot how small newborn babies are. 

I am just trying to remain calm which is getting hard these days. I just want to share my happiness with all my friends and family... But, right now, I'm just going to shout here in this forum!!!

YAY YAY YAY! :cloud9: :happydance:


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

justagirl2 said:


> he was nice enough to do an u/s and baby was there, heart beating and looking fine, but my gestational sac was shaped like a banana instead of being round. anyone had any experience with this? he seemed to think it was fine, it just didn't give my baby as much room so we couldn't get a good picture. but of course i am worried about it.

At about 8 weeks my gestational sac was also a bit banana shaped, I think its because the baby is growing so fast, it was more oblong than round, don't stress, we also thought it was weird - both sacs were not really round shaped, its also how they press on the uterus that changes the shape. I remember at 5 weeks it was nice and round.


----------



## Boothh

I'm only week 9! So not near 12 yet, it will go quickly though xx


----------



## heather1212

Hi everyone
Firstly, so sad to hear your news confuzion, you are in my thoughts right now.
Ive been feeling loads better over the past few days which kind of unnerves me a bit because I dont "feel" pregnant as such. My energy seems to have returned and I dont feel sick any more. Im still hungry all the time and although im eating a little better because I have the energy to cook more I still have many food aversions and im struggling to get back into veg!
Does anyone else have a constant thirst no matter how much water they drink? I just feel thirsty all the time even though im drinking a ton of water! I feel kind of headachey a lot of the time aswell. Not a bad headache but just a horrible fuzzy head!
Hope everyone else is doing ok!
Ive got less than a week until my first scan now! I feel like I need to see this baby to make it feel more real now!


----------



## 1eighty

heather1212 said:


> Hi everyone
> Firstly, so sad to hear your news confuzion, you are in my thoughts right now.
> Ive been feeling loads better over the past few days which kind of unnerves me a bit because I dont "feel" pregnant as such. My energy seems to have returned and I dont feel sick any more. Im still hungry all the time and although im eating a little better because I have the energy to cook more I still have many food aversions and im struggling to get back into veg!
> *Does anyone else have a constant thirst no matter how much water they drink?* I just feel thirsty all the time even though im drinking a ton of water! I feel kind of headachey a lot of the time aswell. Not a bad headache but just a horrible fuzzy head!
> Hope everyone else is doing ok!
> Ive got less than a week until my first scan now! I feel like I need to see this baby to make it feel more real now!

yes, except for the water part. i'm going through around 4pts of skimmed milk a day though :/


----------



## jenniferannex

Hi all! 

Welcome miss406 and congrats!

Confuzion, hope you're ok you seem to be staying so strong! :flower: 

Lego glad everything is ok!

I also can't wait for 2nd tri, only 4 more sleeps until my 1st scan at 12 weeks :D
I've got a cold at the moment so I'm all bunged up, but atm this doesn't bother me as I'm just greatful to be here :)


----------



## SweetMel

Constant thirst, and fuzzy head sounds like me too. I'm finding it hard to drink water.


----------



## Boothh

I feel fuzzy all the time, I think I am drinking more but I don't feel more thirsty than usual


----------



## CaliDreaming

justagirl2 said:
 

> afm, had a health scare today where i suddenly lost my vision. went to the doctor and apparently it was a migraine starting, which i've never had before. hoping this doesn't mean i'll get them a lot in pregnancy.
> 
> he was nice enough to do an u/s and baby was there, heart beating and looking fine, but my gestational sac was shaped like a banana instead of being round. anyone had any experience with this? he seemed to think it was fine, it just didn't give my baby as much room so we couldn't get a good picture. but of course i am worried about it.

OMG, that must have been so frightening. My hubby used to have severe migraines like that. I've read that migraines usually get better during pregnancy, so hopefully you won't have anymore.

My sac was round at 6 weeks, but then after that started looking banana shaped. 



lovelyredrose said:


> Today I went to Babies R Us! This is my first trip to the store in 5 years or more. It was really exciting to see baby shoes, dresses etc. :happydance: I almost forgot how small newborn babies are.
> 
> I am just trying to remain calm which is getting hard these days. I just want to share my happiness with all my friends and family... But, right now, I'm just going to shout here in this forum!!!
> 
> YAY YAY YAY! :cloud9: :happydance:

Awww, I know that was fun!! Not long before you can tell the world.




heather1212 said:


> Hi everyone
> Firstly, so sad to hear your news confuzion, you are in my thoughts right now.
> Ive been feeling loads better over the past few days which kind of unnerves me a bit because I dont "feel" pregnant as such. My energy seems to have returned and I dont feel sick any more. Im still hungry all the time and although im eating a little better because I have the energy to cook more I still have many food aversions and im struggling to get back into veg!
> Does anyone else have a constant thirst no matter how much water they drink? I just feel thirsty all the time even though im drinking a ton of water! I feel kind of headachey a lot of the time aswell. Not a bad headache but just a horrible fuzzy head!
> Hope everyone else is doing ok!
> Ive got less than a week until my first scan now! I feel like I need to see this baby to make it feel more real now!

Heather, I've read is that between 11 and 12 weeks is when the placenta takes over and that's when most women get relief from their pregnancy symptoms. My symptoms have eased up greatly too.

I also am more thirsty. If I don't drink enough water, I always get very headachey. So I try to drink water all during the day to prevent that from happening since we can't really take much to help for headache pain.



jenniferannex said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Welcome miss406 and congrats!
> 
> Confuzion, hope you're ok you seem to be staying so strong! :flower:
> 
> Lego glad everything is ok!
> 
> I also can't wait for 2nd tri, only 4 more sleeps until my 1st scan at 12 weeks :D
> I've got a cold at the moment so I'm all bunged up, but atm this doesn't bother me as I'm just greatful to be here :)

Cool! We both have our scans on the same day! I can't wait for it but at the same time I'm nervous.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

That's me also . I am thirsty all the time but when I drink about 1.5 liters of water it start to make me sick. So I have to mix with milk , little bit of juice etc ... Because I know the minimum I should drink is 2liters .
I also also dizzy a lot and kinda weak .
All of my symptoms are gone during the day but when 6 pm strikes they are all back for the whole evening / night - boob ache , headache , tiredness , nausea , etc 
But it still make me nervous and I have to wait till 25 th to find out if everything is fine :( . 
My mom keeps asking me if I am pregnant ( she knew we are trying ) and she wants to be here for the delivery and see me pregnant etc but my due date is on my sisters weeding . And she know if I am pregnant ( or get pregnant soon ) it would be impossible to be at two places at once and she is kinda mad that we didn't think about that . Well we didn't think we would get pregnant the first month .
Confusion - you are very strong women , I wish I would be the same ! When I had my MMC it took me a while to get over it and it took me about 6 months to start trying again and it was not even my idea , OH was kinda pushing me into it but I am glad now he did . I hope you get your bundle of joy soon ;)


----------



## CaliDreaming

Proudmama, lol at your mom being mad at your pregnancy timing! Maybe you will give birth a little later or earlier and then she can attend both your delivery and the wedding!


----------



## Sassymom

heather1212 said:


> Hi everyone
> Firstly, so sad to hear your news confuzion, you are in my thoughts right now.
> Ive been feeling loads better over the past few days which kind of unnerves me a bit because I dont "feel" pregnant as such. My energy seems to have returned and I dont feel sick any more. Im still hungry all the time and although im eating a little better because I have the energy to cook more I still have many food aversions and im struggling to get back into veg!
> Does anyone else have a constant thirst no matter how much water they drink? I just feel thirsty all the time even though im drinking a ton of water! I feel kind of headachey a lot of the time aswell. Not a bad headache but just a horrible fuzzy head!
> Hope everyone else is doing ok!
> Ive got less than a week until my first scan now! I feel like I need to see this baby to make it feel more real now!

I too have the unquenchable thirst. I described it to my hubby as though I was a vampire. Now when I ask him to get me a water he always asks if it's vampire thirst or regular thirst lol


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

CaliDreaming said:


> Proudmama, lol at your mom being mad at your pregnancy timing! Maybe you will give birth a little later or earlier and then she can attend both your delivery and the wedding!

Well she is not exactly mad of course :haha: but she kept asking me why we didn't think it threw :haha:

The thing is she lives in Europe and I live in US :haha:
So she cannot just come for few days and than fly back for wedding and than come back again :haha:
I haven't seen my mom in person in almost 6 years :cry:
In fact none of my family members :cry:
She didn't even met her grandson yet and he is 19 months old . That's why is so important for her and for me to be here and see me pregnant and see my other child as a baby :winkwink:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Proudmomma, oh now I see. Well I hope that you go past your due date so she has a better chance of being able to make both. It is kind of a predicament for her but it really couldn't be avoided.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

CaliDreaming said:


> Proudmomma, oh now I see. Well I hope that you go past your due date so she has a better chance of being able to make both. It is kind of a predicament for her but it really couldn't be avoided.

Thank you , I hope so too :baby:
She should be flying here two days after the wedding so I hope I am gonna be little bit late :happydance: if not ... Well what can you do , the most important thing is we gonna see each other finally again :happydance:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

I wanted to ask you girls . Can any of you feel your uterus ? I am reading all these stories about second time mom feeling the uterus just above pubic bone around 10 weeks and I don't feel anything . 
May be I don't even know what to look for ...
Especially I believe with the twins ;) is your uterus bigger ? Can you feel it ?
I am not skinny but also not crazy overweight so I know that's not the problem but everywhere I touch I feel the same . 
I remember with my son the doctor told me I feel like 12 weeks at little bit over 15 weeks and than she told me my son has 4 bedroom apartment inside me :D but it should be different with second one right ? 
I think am starting to panic and going crazy from still not knowing what's going on in my body :( . I am looking for some sign everything is just fine ;)


----------



## LegoHouse

I can't stop eating :/


----------



## SweetMel

ProudMomma2Be said:


> I wanted to ask you girls . Can any of you feel your uterus ? I am reading all these stories about second time mom feeling the uterus just above pubic bone around 10 weeks and I don't feel anything .
> May be I don't even know what to look for ...
> Especially I believe with the twins ;) is your uterus bigger ? Can you feel it ?
> I am not skinny but also not crazy overweight so I know that's not the problem but everywhere I touch I feel the same .
> I remember with my son the doctor told me I feel like 12 weeks at little bit over 15 weeks and than she told me my son has 4 bedroom apartment inside me :D but it should be different with second one right ?
> I think am starting to panic and going crazy from still not knowing what's going on in my body :( . I am looking for some sign everything is just fine ;)

I can definitely feel mine and I had hubby feel it too. This is my third baby and I'm bigger this time. Empty your bladder, then lay on your back. Find your hip bones and move toward your center. You should feel a hard round slightly tender ball just above the pubic bone.


----------



## Boothh

Proudmomma that is a predicament! Where you overdue with our son? Hope she can make both xx

I'm starving a lot too, everyone is ill in our house right now. The kids are grumpy and DH is ill. I feel like crap anyway. It's not very good lol!

But my new sofas are coming next Friday so I'm happy about that! Finally the living room will be comfy xx


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Boothh said:


> Proudmomma that is a predicament! Where you overdue with our son? Hope she can make both xx
> 
> I'm starving a lot too, everyone is ill in our house right now. The kids are grumpy and DH is ill. I feel like crap anyway. It's not very good lol!
> 
> But my new sofas are coming next Friday so I'm happy about that! Finally the living room will be comfy xx

I had to be induced at 38 weeks due to low amniotic fluid :shrug:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

I am crazy hungry today too :haha:
I a trying to clean the house but I have to have snack breaks because if I don't eat when I am hungry I feel sick and dizzy :shrug:


----------



## CaliDreaming

LegoHouse said:


> I can't stop eating :/

I think I just caught the hungry bug from you. I just ate lunch early and had a cheeseburger and fries. It didn't even put a dent in my hunger. Now I'm thinking about whether I should go back and get another sandwich or something, cuz I don't think I'm going to make it through dinner like this.


----------



## Zooy

My big baby is going to be 2 tomorrow... I don't know if it's the hormones but I just want to cry.


----------



## minni2906

Sassymom said:


> heather1212 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> Firstly, so sad to hear your news confuzion, you are in my thoughts right now.
> Ive been feeling loads better over the past few days which kind of unnerves me a bit because I dont "feel" pregnant as such. My energy seems to have returned and I dont feel sick any more. Im still hungry all the time and although im eating a little better because I have the energy to cook more I still have many food aversions and im struggling to get back into veg!
> Does anyone else have a constant thirst no matter how much water they drink? I just feel thirsty all the time even though im drinking a ton of water! I feel kind of headachey a lot of the time aswell. Not a bad headache but just a horrible fuzzy head!
> Hope everyone else is doing ok!
> Ive got less than a week until my first scan now! I feel like I need to see this baby to make it feel more real now!
> 
> I too have the unquenchable thirst. I described it to my hubby as though I was a vampire. Now when I ask him to get me a water he always asks if it's vampire thirst or regular thirst lolClick to expand...

Absolutely!!! Me too. I have a 24 oz cup at my desk at work and usually I drink one cup full of water per day but here lately I've been downing 3 cup fulls per day!


----------



## LegoHouse

I'm not telling anyone what I've eaten today :rofl:

OH and I are arguing like crazy. I'm over reacting to everything and he seems super sensitive after my bleed yesterday. Not sure what's going on :(


----------



## LizChase

I'm there with some of you girls, and my nausea is finally getting better. I also find it a little unnerving, because I'm just under 10 weeks and I feel like it's too early for the symptoms to start going away, and I'm afraid it's a bad sign. (A previous MMC in June has me overly paranoid, I think.) 

But I'm not hungry at all! I feel like I have to force myself to eat anything. And the thing that is the hardest for me to keep down is water! I don't know what it is, but straight plain water just totally repels my stomach. I'm putting some lime juice in it, or mixing half fruit juice half water to try to stay hydrated, but it's really hard. :(


----------



## CaliDreaming

LegoHouse said:


> I'm not telling anyone what I've eaten today :rofl:
> 
> OH and I are arguing like crazy. I'm over reacting to everything and he seems super sensitive after my bleed yesterday. Not sure what's going on :(

I feel like I get more angry at dh when I'm pregnant. I guess it's the hormones or just all the worry that comes along with pregnancy and making sure everything's in order. 



LizChase said:


> I'm there with some of you girls, and my nausea is finally getting better. I also find it a little unnerving, because I'm just under 10 weeks and I feel like it's too early for the symptoms to start going away, and I'm afraid it's a bad sign. (A previous MMC in June has me overly paranoid, I think.)

:hugs::hugs: I'm sure everything is fine. You really can't read anything into symptoms or the lack thereof.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

LizChase said:


> I'm there with some of you girls, and my nausea is finally getting better. I also find it a little unnerving, because I'm just under 10 weeks and I feel like it's too early for the symptoms to start going away, and I'm afraid it's a bad sign. (A previous MMC in June has me overly paranoid, I think.)
> 
> But I'm not hungry at all! I feel like I have to force myself to eat anything. And the thing that is the hardest for me to keep down is water! I don't know what it is, but straight plain water just totally repels my stomach. I'm putting some lime juice in it, or mixing half fruit juice half water to try to stay hydrated, but it's really hard. :(

I feel exactly like you . I also have experience with MMC and also had chemical pregnancy the month before I got pregnant with this little one .
I didn't have any hcg levels done or scan or anything so I have no idea if everything is ok .
Also I don't feel pregnant anymore except for the evening :shrug:
It makes me so worried I feel very grumpy today :blush:
Cannot wait for the 25 th for my first OB appointment and to hear the HB ( hopefully ) :baby:

And I am also with you about the water ... Drinking water makes me sick . Never actually threw up but it makes me very nauseas :shrug:
So I mix little bit of juice with it and drink glass or two of milk every day so I have enough of fluid intake :thumbup:

I am also with you girl about snapping at my OH :blush:
Just everything what he says that I don't agree with ( even if it's just a little ) , it makes me mad and I am also snapping at him for every little thing but fortunately he is laughing at it and teasing me about my hormones making me bitchy :haha:

Also tried the advice and try to feel my uterus again and nothing . And if I think I feel something I realize my whole belly feels that way or I think it should feel different :haha: well , I am not a doctor , right :shrug::haha:


----------



## Boothh

LegoHouse said:


> I'm not telling anyone what I've eaten today :rofl:

She lies she told me and it was ridiculous!! :rofl: 

I'm debating opening the Christmas chocolates


----------



## LegoHouse

I'm still hungry now as well..........

I might aswell just tell everyone so they feel better about themselves... I had Mc D's breakfast followed by a Costa toastie for lunch then I had a Mc D's quarter pounder for dinner :/ With cakes thrown in the middle of that mix. And I really want to eat now. Arrrrrrrrgh!


----------



## Boothh

It's okay! Were all being fat together xx


----------



## 1eighty

i'm just thankful that 4 pinters of milk are 3 for £3 at tesco, i'm going through a staggering volume of milk atm, and now that DS is on whole milk, he seems to have UPPED his intake, not lowered it as i've been preparing for!

i think my BBs are getting bigger. they had got a lot smaller because of the weight loss, so much so that none of my bras fit, so i got a £6 jobbie from the supermarket to tide me over... well i took it off the other day and there were red welts in my skin where it had dug in over the tops of the girls! so i think they may fit back into my original bras again :p they are also now getting achey and uncomfortable, the one preg symptom i never had with DS and thought i'd skipped out on again.

anyone else getting the flu jab btw? had mine today. felt stoned after :p


----------



## Boothh

DH had his yesterday and he's ill today and had to stay off work. Happens every year! He always gets ill from the flu jab. I'm not planning on having it but I havnt been offered it either! 
I'm eating a twirl..


----------



## Boothh

Oh and we go through 3 or 4 4 pints a week too! But my boys both drink milk morning and night so that adds up quickly! They are £1 each in asda too! x


----------



## LegoHouse

I'm not having the flu jab I don't think I need it x


----------



## minni2906

I've never gotten a flu jab and I've never had the flu. Don't think pregnancy is gonna change that.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Tomorrow 10 weeks :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## OpheliaVY

Well ladies. I'm at the emergency room after waking up with bleeding and clots. I'm not very optimistic at this point. I'm hopeful but realistic at the same time. I'll update when I know more. They don't get in a hurry around here. :/


----------



## Jeslynn

OpheliaVY said:


> Well ladies. I'm at the emergency room after waking up with bleeding and clots. I'm not very optimistic at this point. I'm hopeful but realistic at the same time. I'll update when I know more. They don't get in a hurry around here. :/


sending lots of prayers and thoughts your way and that all is safe and fine with your lil bean


----------



## confuzion

Hoping all is well Ophelia. Stay strong. I'm being optimistic for you.


----------



## gertrude

I'll be having the flu jab. I too haven't had it in years, but the complications and illness can be much harder to deal with when pregnant so I'm going to take all the help offered! Flu without the raft of medications that I would normally take isn't something I want!!

Just over 8 weeks here now, seems to be both passing quickly and really slowly at the same time!


----------



## Boothh

OpheliaVY said:


> Well ladies. I'm at the emergency room after waking up with bleeding and clots. I'm not very optimistic at this point. I'm hopeful but realistic at the same time. I'll update when I know more. They don't get in a hurry around here. :/

Thinking of you, :hugs: everybody is hoping xx


----------



## TillyMoo

OpheliaVY said:


> Well ladies. I'm at the emergency room after waking up with bleeding and clots. I'm not very optimistic at this point. I'm hopeful but realistic at the same time. I'll update when I know more. They don't get in a hurry around here. :/

Sending lots of positivity your way xxx


----------



## Picksbaby

Hi ladies sorry I haven't been around, I've been catching up with all yours posts and by the times I've catched up my munchkin wants me or I'm to tired!

_confuzion_ I'm so so sorry I hope your okay and you get the answers your looking for. After my third miscarriage I think I coped the same way as you are. They did find a problem with me my blood clots to much I have Hughes syndrome I have to take a morning asprin and do a daily injection. 

I'm 10 weeks and 3days today it's gone pretty quick had a huge shock to the system this week with my "partner" and pregnancy which has got me down. 
Also had a scan this week I'll post the photos in a different post. Baby was wiggling around could see its little brain, fingers hands it wiped its little face and started kicking round was so amazing to watch was so shocked in how much baby had grown


----------



## 1eighty

Boothh said:


> Oh and we go through 3 or 4 4 pints a week too! But my boys both drink milk morning and night so that adds up quickly! They are £1 each in asda too! x

i'm going through 3-4 pints a DAY :o



LegoHouse said:


> I'm not having the flu jab I don't think I need it x

they recommend it here for pregnant ladies as it can hit you a lot harder than normal.



OpheliaVY said:


> Well ladies. I'm at the emergency room after waking up with bleeding and clots. I'm not very optimistic at this point. I'm hopeful but realistic at the same time. I'll update when I know more. They don't get in a hurry around here. :/

FX'd for you hun xxx <3


----------



## OpheliaVY

Update: We saw the baby wiggling on the screen and it has gotten so much bigger. The heartbeat was 177-180 and everything looks perfect they said. Radiology hasnt looked at the ultrasound yet they were behind. The dr thinks it is a hemorrhage but couldn't confirm on ultrasound. He classified me as a threatened miscarriage and told me to take it easy until I follow up with my OB. 

I am so happy the little baby was still there and moving around. I still think my heart is in my stomach though. Thanks for all the support ladies!


----------



## Picksbaby

All my scans so far thought I would share -

*6weeks 1st scan and heartbeat seen!*
https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q225/jaysmith92/Mobile%20Uploads/image.jpg

*8weeks scan*
https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q225/jaysmith92/Mobile%20Uploads/image-1.jpg

*10 weeks scan most recent and absolutely amazing!*
https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q225/jaysmith92/Mobile%20Uploads/image-2.jpg

https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q225/jaysmith92/Mobile%20Uploads/image-4.jpg


----------



## Picksbaby

Photo overload! Sorry girls!!


----------



## confuzion

Picksbaby - beautiful scans. 

Ophelia - that's a relief. So glad baby is doing ok. Hopefully you hear soon why you were bleeding. It seems to be quite common from what I've seen on these boards and everything turns out alright :thumbup:


----------



## Sizzles

Ophelia - I'm so glad things are looking more positive. Now, doctors orders: REST UP!



ProudMomma2Be said:


> I wanted to ask you girls . Can any of you feel your uterus ? I am reading all these stories about second time mom feeling the uterus just above pubic bone around 10 weeks and I don't feel anything .
> May be I don't even know what to look for ...
> Especially I believe with the twins ;) is your uterus bigger ? Can you feel it ?
> I am not skinny but also not crazy overweight so I know that's not the problem but everywhere I touch I feel the same .
> I remember with my son the doctor told me I feel like 12 weeks at little bit over 15 weeks and than she told me my son has 4 bedroom apartment inside me :D but it should be different with second one right ?
> I think am starting to panic and going crazy from still not knowing what's going on in my body :( . I am looking for some sign everything is just fine ;)

I have been able to on and off for I guess towards a couple of weeks. In fact this morning when I got up (not that long ago!), I visited the loo, and felt the urge to rub my tummy and was very surprised at how obvious it was. And now I keep rubbing it! Try not to worry about it though - I'm sure we're all different and sometimes other body parts get in the way.



LizChase said:


> I'm there with some of you girls, and my nausea is finally getting better. I also find it a little unnerving, because I'm just under 10 weeks and I feel like it's too early for the symptoms to start going away, and I'm afraid it's a bad sign. (A previous MMC in June has me overly paranoid, I think.)
> 
> But I'm not hungry at all! I feel like I have to force myself to eat anything. And the thing that is the hardest for me to keep down is water! I don't know what it is, but straight plain water just totally repels my stomach. I'm putting some lime juice in it, or mixing half fruit juice half water to try to stay hydrated, but it's really hard. :(

I never really had 'proper' symptoms, but now at 10.5 weeks I don't really feel that different at all. I do find this unnerving also, so was reassured when I found my uterus was so obvious this morning; I'mhoping this is a sign that everything is as it should be.



LegoHouse said:


> I'm still hungry now as well..........
> 
> I might aswell just tell everyone so they feel better about themselves... I had Mc D's breakfast followed by a Costa toastie for lunch then I had a Mc D's quarter pounder for dinner :/ With cakes thrown in the middle of that mix. And I really want to eat now. Arrrrrrrrgh!

Aw, that's not SO bad. I thought it was going to be much worse! :haha: Might want to think about adding some fibre to your diet though!



1eighty said:


> i'm just thankful that 4 pinters of milk are 3 for £3 at tesco, i'm going through a staggering volume of milk atm, and now that DS is on whole milk, he seems to have UPPED his intake, not lowered it as i've been preparing for!
> 
> i think my BBs are getting bigger. they had got a lot smaller because of the weight loss, so much so that none of my bras fit, so i got a £6 jobbie from the supermarket to tide me over... well i took it off the other day and there were red welts in my skin where it had dug in over the tops of the girls! so i think they may fit back into my original bras again :p they are also now getting achey and uncomfortable, the one preg symptom i never had with DS and thought i'd skipped out on again.
> 
> anyone else getting the flu jab btw? had mine today. felt stoned after :p

I'm thinking I will get 'the jab', but, although all the evidence says it's fine, I'm going to wait until after 12 weeks; it's only another couple of weeks and I worry that if our scan is unsuccessful I'd always wonder whether the jab had anything to do with it.

Re drinking - I don't have 'the thirst' particularly, but I'm really struggling with finding things I want to drink. I mostly drink water, then a bit of cordial (which is mostly water) and I have a glass of fruit juice a day. But beyond that I'm really 'bleurgh' about drinks. I'm not a fan of milk, though I do have an occasional hot milk as I don't mind this and I know we're supposed to drink milk. I just don't know what to drink and it's making me sad (which is ridiculous!)

I've been suffering with an awful cold these last few days, which happened to fall on my working days (p/t) so I was dog-tired last night. I haven't slept well at all until last night, which was much better. This was the reason I didn't get up til 11 this morning! Work is being a pain (not the people, just the constant never-ending workload) and I can see me getting stressed with it. I just came home last night and cried because I was so frustrated, so tired and so full of cold! As you can tell, I'm feeling a bit sorry for myself!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Good morning ladies! After almost 3 years, we have finally found a baby sitter we can trust and can go out on a proper date tonight!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

LegoHouse, I think we are on the same level eating wise. Yesterday for breakfast I had some oatmeal with brown sugar and granola. For lunch a cheeseburger and fries. That wasn't enough so I went back and got a turkey and swiss sandwich. Then for dinner I had some fried rice with shrimp pork and chicken and some ice cream. I'm a big eater even when not pregnant so it's no surprise I'm eating everything in sight now.

Boothh, I got the flu many years ago and it was such a horrible experience I have always gotten it every year since. I got my flu jab when I was early in the first tri because I like to get it before school starts here. Kids carry so many germs! 

I also get it because the antibodies stay in the babies system for three months after birth until they are old enough to get one. I just couldn't imagine what it would be like for a baby to have the flu. I don't get sick at all from mine so that's probably why I"m so gung ho about them.

ProudMomma, happy 10 weeks!!! Getting close to the 2nd tri!! :happydance::happydance:

Ophelia, so glad everything was okay and I know that must have been a fright. It very well could have been a hemorrhage. Apparently they are VERY common and almost never cause miscarriage. I have one too but I haven't had any bleeding so far with it. I guess I'll see if it's resolved at my scan on Tuesday. 

Picksbaby, I love to see lots of scan pics because I like to guess genders !!! Beautiful little bean!!! Hope your OH isn't getting you down too bad. Don't know what it is but when I'm pregnant and mad at dh I can't even stand to look at him!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Ophelia - I am glad everything turned out well :happydance::flower:

Happy 10 weeks for me :happydance::happydance: 
Just 8 more days for my first OB appointment :happydance:


----------



## Picksbaby

Anyone fancy taking a guess at the gender? Scan pics at ten weeks are pretty clear


----------



## CaliDreaming

Picksbaby said:


> Anyone fancy taking a guess at the gender? Scan pics at ten weeks are pretty clear

I would guess girl because in the early scans the baby is clearly on the right side of the pic, which corresponds to the left side of your uterus. According to the Ramzi theory, girls usually implant on the left side and boys on the right.


----------



## SweetMel

Picksbaby, those are really nice scan pictures. I have no idea if I can guess gender from them. I'll look again.

Ophelia, I'm glad everything is okay. That must have been so scary. Try to take it easy.

AFM, I will have my scan in 9 days. I can't wait. I will be 9+3 then so it should be a fun scan. Meanwhile, my symptoms have returned. :wacko:


----------



## jenniferannex

Hi all!

Ophelia so glad everything is ok!! Now you take it easy :flower:

I go through about 8 pints of milk a week, I'm also eating like a horse! Yesterday I had a mcdonalds brekki, big egg butty for dinner and Burger King for tea, ooooppsie!!!! :haha:


----------



## Picksbaby

CaliDreaming said:


> Picksbaby said:
> 
> 
> Anyone fancy taking a guess at the gender? Scan pics at ten weeks are pretty clear
> 
> I would guess girl because in the early scans the baby is clearly on the right side of the pic, which corresponds to the left side of your uterus. According to the Ramzi theory, girls usually implant on the left side and boys on the right.Click to expand...


Is that done on abdominal scan or internal scans? The 6 week scan was done internal? Does the Theory still say it should be flipped? The picture the scans clearly on the right but does that mean it was on the right if done internal or left if done internal?


----------



## CaliDreaming

Picksbaby said:


> CaliDreaming said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picksbaby said:
> 
> 
> Anyone fancy taking a guess at the gender? Scan pics at ten weeks are pretty clear
> 
> I would guess girl because in the early scans the baby is clearly on the right side of the pic, which corresponds to the left side of your uterus. According to the Ramzi theory, girls usually implant on the left side and boys on the right.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that done on abdominal scan or internal scans? The 6 week scan was done internal? Does the Theory still say it should be flipped? The picture the scans clearly on the right but does that mean it was on the right if done internal or left if done internal?Click to expand...

You need to take my guess with 1000 grains of salt, lol! I assumed it was done on an internal scan because it was so early. If they were abdominal my guess would be a boy because on those. The sonographers still have the ability to reverse the image even with the internal ones so it's always hard to say for certain based on a pic. Also if it's not a standard transverse view then you can't use the Ramzi method either. The best you can do is ask the sonographer which side the baby is on and even then you have to wonder whether they mean your left or their left.

All of these to say my guess is probably no better than the Chinese gender calculators out there.


----------



## minni2906

Ophelia - glad all looked well on the scan. :)


Afm: 8 weeks!!!! :)


----------



## minni2906

Haha. So my sister, who is 34 weeks pregnant, told me she had a dream last night that I was pregnant and when I asked her how far along I was in the dream she said 8 weeks!!! Oh man. I almost lost it. I kept my cover and lied though. Feel kinda bad but I'm not telling until 12!


----------



## jenniferannex

minni2906 said:


> Haha. So my sister, who is 34 weeks pregnant, told me she had a dream last night that I was pregnant and when I asked her how far along I was in the dream she said 8 weeks!!! Oh man. I almost lost it. I kept my cover and lied though. Feel kinda bad but I'm not telling until 12!

That's crazy, she must have some kind of sixth sense! :haha: I bet it was hard for you not to say anything!


----------



## Boothh

Iv already told close family, but they would've a found out anyway when I'm sick and stuff. My mum actually asked me if I was before I took the test lol! And DH did. I'm that obvious haha!


----------



## joeyjo

I would have told too Minni! But I kind of tell quite a lot of people early as I figure if anything did happened want them to know and support me. Now we've had the scan at 9 weeks I've told even more people - I know anything could still happen but that holds true throughout and the risks now are less.

As for eating, I'm still nauseous and my appetite is still rubbish though it's picked up a bit. I only lost another 1lb this week! Even DH commented that my tummy seemed thinner & I'm in trousers that haven't fitted since I had DS2 - it's slightly surreal! I'm making an effort and trying to make healthy choices, I've been craving cheese and Greek yogurt at times so the gain is sure to start soon!


----------



## trinity_enigm

I ate rubbish yesterday as well - had a full english for breakfast (and I was really naughty because I forgot about the egg thing when I ordered so when it came with a runny yolk I just figured it'd be rude not to eat it :haha:). Then for lunch we went to frankie and bennys so had a cheeseburger and fries and we went to a friends for a fondue session although I ended up not fonduing much and just eating loads of carrot sticks, grapes and apples. 

Am a bit worried I'm not drinking lots of milk- but I hate it!I am trying to eats yoghurts though to get some calcium.


----------



## Boothh

Don't worry about it trinity, the only milk iv been drinking is McDonald's banana milkshakes and you're apparently not even allowed them! Lol x


----------



## asmcsm

Trinity, I wouldn't worry too much about not drinking milk. I can't stand the stuff so I've just been eating yogurt and string cheese as snacks when I can. Much more tolerable and the yogurt actually seems to be one of the only things that takes away the morning sickness. If you don't think you're getting enough from food you can always get the little calcium supplement chews, much easier than swallowing the pills


----------



## Sizzles

Minni - your sister is a freak of nature! haha: only joking!) That's amazing though. I think I'd have caved and told her.

Boothh - I didn't know Maccy D milkshakes were illegal for preggos! Not that I ever go there, but do you know on what grounds?

Trinity - I don't drink milk either, but try to have yogurt and/or cheese during the day.

OH asked today when I would start showing. I told him I reckon bigger people don't show so soon, and a friend who is very slim didn't show for ages, but she has great muscle tone. I'm generally a slim build (though the IVF and build up to it gave me a bit of a tum!) but don't have the muscle tone, so I told him I reckoned I'd be a candidate for showing sooner rather than later!
OH wouldn't brave Mamas and Papas with me today. I didn't go in on my own (I went a couple of weeks back, but was hoping he'd come for a look around) but he said I could tell him all about the things we'd need! I called him a cowardy custard!


----------



## minni2906

jenniferannex said:


> minni2906 said:
> 
> 
> Haha. So my sister, who is 34 weeks pregnant, told me she had a dream last night that I was pregnant and when I asked her how far along I was in the dream she said 8 weeks!!! Oh man. I almost lost it. I kept my cover and lied though. Feel kinda bad but I'm not telling until 12!
> 
> That's crazy, she must have some kind of sixth sense! :haha: I bet it was hard for you not to say anything!Click to expand...

It was very hard not to say anything!! I want to tell her but don't at the same time. 



Boothh said:


> Iv already told close family, but they would've a found out anyway when I'm sick and stuff. My mum actually asked me if I was before I took the test lol! And DH did. I'm that obvious haha!

Luckily, I haven't been too sick. I get nauseous if I don't eat but haven't gotten sick sick at all so it's not obvious, I guess. Though I have been extremely tired but my cousin just days I'm old when I yawn constantly. I'm ok with that. (He's 6 months older):haha:



joeyjo said:


> I would have told too Minni! But I kind of tell quite a lot of people early as I figure if anything did happened want them to know and support me. Now we've had the scan at 9 weeks I've told even more people - I know anything could still happen but that holds true throughout and the risks now are less.
> 
> As for eating, I'm still nauseous and my appetite is still rubbish though it's picked up a bit. I only lost another 1lb this week! Even DH commented that my tummy seemed thinner & I'm in trousers that haven't fitted since I had DS2 - it's slightly surreal! I'm making an effort and trying to make healthy choices, I've been craving cheese and Greek yogurt at times so the gain is sure to start soon!

I told pretty much everyone back in August when I found out but when it ended in mmc I wasn't too thrilled about the awkward "how's the pregnancy going?" questions and having to answer "Oh. Uh. I lost it." So this time around we decided we would only tell two people, my best friend and DF's best friend, until after 12 weeks. 



Sizzles said:


> Minni - your sister is a freak of nature! haha: only joking!) That's amazing though. I think I'd have caved and told her.
> 
> Boothh - I didn't know Maccy D milkshakes were illegal for preggos! Not that I ever go there, but do you know on what grounds?
> 
> Trinity - I don't drink milk either, but try to have yogurt and/or cheese during the day.
> 
> OH asked today when I would start showing. I told him I reckon bigger people don't show so soon, and a friend who is very slim didn't show for ages, but she has great muscle tone. I'm generally a slim build (though the IVF and build up to it gave me a bit of a tum!) but don't have the muscle tone, so I told him I reckoned I'd be a candidate for showing sooner rather than later!
> OH wouldn't brave Mamas and Papas with me today. I didn't go in on my own (I went a couple of weeks back, but was hoping he'd come for a look around) but he said I could tell him all about the things we'd need! I called him a cowardy custard!

I agree!!! She is a freak of nature! :haha: I freaked out when she told me. I almost panicked and caved but I kept my cool. Kinda wonder if she'll be mad when I do tell her.


----------



## Boothh

I think it's a listeria risk. It's says no soft serve in the bounty book! Both my other pregnancys though it was fine, so I'm happy to take the risk. The rules seem to change constantly!


----------



## Sizzles

I think you just have to exercise some caution and common sense with things, don't you? I'm not about to start eating brie sandwiches every week (but I did see in a cafe today, advertised a turkey, brie and cranberry panini and thought 'mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm'!) and drinking every night of the week. That said, I think the occasional runny yolk is unlikely to be harmful, and come Christmas, I figured I'd probably partake in half a glass of wine on Christmas Day and Boxing Day.
I'd heard about Mr Whippy/99 ice-creams from a listeria point of view; I guess it must be the same idea, since McD milkshakes are practically icecream! :icecream:


----------



## CaliDreaming

12 weeks today. One more week until I'm officially second tri. Yay. I no longer feel sick, but just a lot hungrier. Two more sleeps until my NT scan! 



minni2906 said:


> Haha. So my sister, who is 34 weeks pregnant, told me she had a dream last night that I was pregnant and when I asked her how far along I was in the dream she said 8 weeks!!! Oh man. I almost lost it. I kept my cover and lied though. Feel kinda bad but I'm not telling until 12!

LOL. You have some really strong willpower not to have told after all of that. Your sister is going to have a lot to say when you finally do announce to her!


----------



## lovelyredrose

Who else is eating chips? :) Please make me feel better! :haha:


----------



## minni2906

Cali, I'm sure she will!! But I'm not telling yet! :haha: Can't believe you're 12 weeks already! Can't wait to hear about your scan!


----------



## joeyjo

My midwife (UK) said last time that soft eggs were fine as long as they have the lion stamp which means they are vaccinated against salmonella (salmonella is the risk from eggs and we are more susceptible).

About 90% of eggs in the UK have the lion stamp and certainly those from supermarkets will do. I eat runny eggs loads :thumbup:


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahh joeyjo that's good to know! I love runny eggs so I've been disappointed Everytime I've had to cook them until there hard :haha:


----------



## Jess812

Ok so im driving myself crazy, i had emergency scan at 9 weeks which but put back to 8 weeks 3 days.. baby is ok and everything but i had a huge gut feeling i was having twins... even though scan showed 1 baby ive still got the big gut feeling i'm having twins?!?!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Jess812 said:


> Ok so im driving myself crazy, i had emergency scan at 9 weeks which but put back to 8 weeks 3 days.. baby is ok and everything but i had a huge gut feeling i was having twins... even though scan showed 1 baby ive still got the big gut feeling i'm having twins?!?!

I have heard stories that doctors overlooked the second baby because of their position :haha:

You never know . It's kinda interesting that you feeling this way . 

With twins you should have bigger fundal height ( or however you spell it ) and way bigger hcg levels . 
Also they say women with twins have way crazier symptoms lasting longer and stronger :shrug:

Are you going to have another scan soon ?


----------



## Zooy

Bought my first purchase today!! A My Brest Friend Nursing pillow. The only time my son nursed properly last time was on this pillow at the lactation consultants. So, because I don't want to exclusively pump this time and want the best chance of nursing, I picked one up! Got it for $15 used rather than $60 new.


----------



## Boothh

My LO still uses his nursing pillow everyday, he lies on it to have his morning milk, and he naps on it too sometimes. It's definitely worth the money! 

I'm trying to keep myself awake cus Ted has woke us up being sick. So we've been downstairs watching Dora since 4.30am! He's feeling very sorry for himself :( xx


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahww poor ted boothh, hope he gets better soon :flower:

I have my scan tomorrow I'm soooo excited but nervous :D


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

ProudMomma2Be said:


> Jess812 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so im driving myself crazy, i had emergency scan at 9 weeks which but put back to 8 weeks 3 days.. baby is ok and everything but i had a huge gut feeling i was having twins... even though scan showed 1 baby ive still got the big gut feeling i'm having twins?!?!
> 
> I have heard stories that doctors overlooked the second baby because of their position :haha:
> 
> You never know . It's kinda interesting that you feeling this way .
> 
> With twins you should have bigger fundal height ( or however you spell it ) and way bigger hcg levels .
> Also they say women with twins have way crazier symptoms lasting longer and stronger :shrug:
> 
> Are you going to have another scan soon ?Click to expand...

I must say I just knew I was carrying twins before the scan, its just something weird I felt, but there was no denying twins on the scan! 

I also don't feel pregnant at all, minimal to no symptoms since finding out so I am not sure if twins really make crazier symptoms, I guess its just the person!

Good luck


----------



## Boothh

jenniferannex said:


> Ahww poor ted boothh, hope he gets better soon :flower:
> 
> I have my scan tomorrow I'm soooo excited but nervous :D

So exciting! Mine is 2 weeks on Wednesday x


----------



## Picksbaby

Got my booking in appointment on Wednesday! Slightly nervous!! And my 12 weeks scan next Wednesday.. Don't know what I'm going to do when they stop scanning me every two weeks.

Thinking of renting a doppler for a month because by then hopefully I'll be a few weeks off of feeling baby move about.

Does anyone have a feeling about what gender they are having? After my first scan with my daughter I could of bet all the money on her being a girl found out early at 16 weeks but I've got the same feeling this time but I think it's a boy I've been trying to tell myself it's a girl though just to prepare myself.


----------



## joeyjo

Hubby took a sickie today coz he has a bit of a cold and we are having a lovely day. He's a contractor and paid by the day so I don't feel like we are cheating anybody but ourselves and the time together is worth it. Off to choose DS1s Xmas presents whilst he is at school, couldn't think of how else we could shop together for them as we have no family here to mind them we would need to pay a babysitter.


----------



## Boothh

Have fun Jo! I did some shopping over the weekend and Stuart had the boys at home. I'm not doing it again though it was too busy haha going to order everything else online I think! x


----------



## joeyjo

Boothh said:


> Have fun Jo! I did some shopping over the weekend and Stuart had the boys at home. I'm not doing it again though it was too busy haha going to order everything else online I think! x


We want to get G a remote control car but matt wants to choose it! I however need approval!


----------



## Zooy

12 weeks today! Yay!


----------



## Sassymom

I get to hear the heart beat on Thursday! I can't wait! I really wish I was having a 12 weeks scan. Stupid me for saying no to the NT scan :( 

Is anyone else finding it hard to think about what they want for Christmas? Everyone keeps asking me and my thoughts go straight to "well as a FTM I have absolutely nothing for baby... I don't want gifts for myself, I want something I can use in 6 months" the only person I want to buy for me is my hubby.


----------



## trinity_enigm

I am starting to get really nervous about my scan and I've got nearly three weeks to go! I started off being so positive but now I keep thinking I'm going to be told about a mmc or something. I don't know if it's comig on b&b and hearing stories or not having many symptoms or what but I am going to be a nervous wreck by the time it gets here!


----------



## Jess812

ProudMomma2Be said:


> Jess812 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so im driving myself crazy, i had emergency scan at 9 weeks which but put back to 8 weeks 3 days.. baby is ok and everything but i had a huge gut feeling i was having twins... even though scan showed 1 baby ive still got the big gut feeling i'm having twins?!?!
> 
> I have heard stories that doctors overlooked the second baby because of their position :haha:
> 
> You never know . It's kinda interesting that you feeling this way .
> 
> With twins you should have bigger fundal height ( or however you spell it ) and way bigger hcg levels .
> Also they say women with twins have way crazier symptoms lasting longer and stronger :shrug:
> 
> Are you going to have another scan soon ?Click to expand...




Ibelieveitwil said:


> ProudMomma2Be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jess812 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so im driving myself crazy, i had emergency scan at 9 weeks which but put back to 8 weeks 3 days.. baby is ok and everything but i had a huge gut feeling i was having twins... even though scan showed 1 baby ive still got the big gut feeling i'm having twins?!?!
> 
> I have heard stories that doctors overlooked the second baby because of their position :haha:
> 
> You never know . It's kinda interesting that you feeling this way .
> 
> With twins you should have bigger fundal height ( or however you spell it ) and way bigger hcg levels .
> Also they say women with twins have way crazier symptoms lasting longer and stronger :shrug:
> 
> Are you going to have another scan soon ?Click to expand...
> 
> I must say I just knew I was carrying twins before the scan, its just something weird I felt, but there was no denying twins on the scan!
> 
> I also don't feel pregnant at all, minimal to no symptoms since finding out so I am not sure if twins really make crazier symptoms, I guess its just the person!
> 
> Good luckClick to expand...

Yeah its really stange as hubby thinks so too! we did when we found out, i got bfp at 9DPO. 
Ive got a scan on Monday next week :D
Im not sure if the ultrasound tec would of looked propelry, it was so fast just to see if baby was ok and had heartbeat which baby did. I guess i can only wait!

The only symptoms are sore boobs and tired. Also starving all the time!! but i dont feel pregnant :/ yet just feel im carrying twins still even after that scan :shrug:


----------



## LizChase

Ok, some advice needed here.. I applied for a job awhile ago at a university just down the street from us, and I didn't get that one, clearly, but I had someone from another department email me today about a temp job through 6/30. My due date is 6/14, and I know it's a no no to tell them I'm pregnant in the interview. But I feel awkward about potentially getting it and then bailing on the last three weeks.. I'd like the job though, it would be nice to earn a bit of extra money before the baby. I just feel like maybe I should mention it in this case? But I'm only 10 weeks, I haven't even told my parents yet..


----------



## heather1212

Only two sleeps to go until my first scan!
Im so nervous just because I dont "feel" pregnant, im just feeling so much more normal!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Hi girls :flower:
How are you all feeling ? I had few days without symptoms ( or just nausea in the evening ) and I thought that's it and it's gonna be smooth ride now on :haha:
But my all day nausea is back plus extreme tiredness plus headaches plus boob tenderness :haha::haha::haha:
Also acne got me , my hair is getting greasy two days after washing :shrug:
This pregnancy is exact opposite from my first one . 
OH keeps telling me our daughter is kicking my ass :haha:
He is convinced it's a girl ( well he was even before we got pregnant ) 

Also I think I can feel the baby move :baby::shrug:
I felt my son at 10 weeks also but back than it took me another few weeks to realized it's really him because the feeling was getting stronger and more often each day . And than at 16 weeks I was holding my belly where the movement was and telling oh that I wonder if it's the baby because I have never felt something like that and suddenly I got kicked right in my hand :haha: I took it as yes :haha:
Does any of you have feeling you can feel the baby already ?


Have my first OB appointment next Monday morning :happydance:

Sorry for the long post :blush:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

heather1212 said:


> Only two sleeps to go until my first scan!
> Im so nervous just because I dont "feel" pregnant, im just feeling so much more normal!

I like your using of sleeps instead of days :haha:


----------



## joeyjo

LizChase said:


> Ok, some advice needed here.. I applied for a job awhile ago at a university just down the street from us, and I didn't get that one, clearly, but I had someone from another department email me today about a temp job through 6/30. My due date is 6/14, and I know it's a no no to tell them I'm pregnant in the interview. But I feel awkward about potentially getting it and then bailing on the last three weeks.. I'd like the job though, it would be nice to earn a bit of extra money before the baby. I just feel like maybe I should mention it in this case? But I'm only 10 weeks, I haven't even told my parents yet..

I wouldn't tell, I also wouldn't take any holiday etc till the end, I would try and work as late as possible so unless something unexpected happens you are only leaving a few weeks early, part of that would be accrued holiday time.


----------



## minni2906

Proudmama- definitely not feeling baby over here. Am only 8 weeks though so I'm not expecting to either. 

I have been feeling like complete crud since I woke up this morning and my blood sugar has dropped twice already. :shrug: Also have been extremely tired. I sure hope this all means baby is growing perfectly. :haha:

Also, absolutely nothing sounded good to eat for lunch but I had to eat because of my damn blood sugar. Agh


----------



## CaliDreaming

LizChase said:


> Ok, some advice needed here.. I applied for a job awhile ago at a university just down the street from us, and I didn't get that one, clearly, but I had someone from another department email me today about a temp job through 6/30. My due date is 6/14, and I know it's a no no to tell them I'm pregnant in the interview. But I feel awkward about potentially getting it and then bailing on the last three weeks.. I'd like the job though, it would be nice to earn a bit of extra money before the baby. I just feel like maybe I should mention it in this case? But I'm only 10 weeks, I haven't even told my parents yet..

This is always a very tricky question with no right answers. Of course we all know that it is illegal for an employer to discriminate against you while you're pregnant, but it still is not cut and dry. I guess I would think about what type of position it is and whether you want to maintain good vibes with your employer when you leave. In some positions your advancement depends on how much the employer trusts you, so concealing your pregnancy might not work out for you in the long run unless they're very understanding. You also need to think about whether you want to get some good references from
this employer in the future. 

If it's a job you just want for the money and you're not using it as a stepping stone in any way then I wouldn't tell them squat. If you want more from the job I might wait until after you've been offered the position and are negotiating your salary to reveal it. It might be that revealing it would work out in your favor because if they aren't accommodating of pregnancy and family issues it might not be a job you really want anyway. 

Good luck! I'm also looking around for jobs but not really trying that hard until after I give birth.


----------



## Zooy

ProudMomma2Be said:


> Also I think I can feel the baby move :baby::shrug:
> I felt my son at 10 weeks also but back than it took me another few weeks to realized it's really him because the feeling was getting stronger and more often each day . And than at 16 weeks I was holding my belly where the movement was and telling oh that I wonder if it's the baby because I have never felt something like that and suddenly I got kicked right in my hand :haha: I took it as yes :haha:
> Does any of you have feeling you can feel the baby already ?
> 
> 
> Have my first OB appointment next Monday morning :happydance:
> 
> Sorry for the long post :blush:

I have felt the flutters the last couple of days. With my son I felt them at 13 weeks and I know you feel them earlier with each baby so that's what I'm going on.


----------



## LizChase

All good points. I may just tell them ahead of time that I have something scheduled for mid June that I can't get out of, without going into detail, and I wouldn't be able to end on 6/30 as planned, but would need my last day to be like two weeks earlier. That way I'm being honest about my availability without actually telling them. It is just a temp job, so I wouldn't think two weeks difference will matter that much.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Sounds like a good plan Liz!


----------



## lovelyredrose

I am feeling thankful... I'm 8 weeks pregnant today. Hope he/she is growing well. Just 3 more days for my ultrasound.


----------



## Boothh

I felt my youngest about 13/14 weeks for definite so I'm thinking I should feel this one soonish! Iv head kicks on the Doppler already!


----------



## jenniferannex

Hi all!!

I'm also pretty sure I can feel baby. Feels like popping, and heard kicks on the Doppler yesterday which was lovely :cloud9: 

Lizchase I agree I wouldn't tell them yet, but good luck whatever you decide to do :)


----------



## Boothh

I'm just lying here now and I can feel butterflies, but I don't think I can feel the baby specifically just stuff going on


----------



## TillyMoo

I can feel something quite low down but I reckon it has to be gas or something as 10 weeks just seems too early! I think I was about 16 weeks last time. 

Good luck with upcoming scans - really looking forward to seeing some pics :0)


----------



## OpheliaVY

Hey ladies it's me again! I went to the dr for a follow up from the bleed I had Friday night and got more interesting news. I just wanted to get some opinions since I'm clueless as what to do now. 

Here goes: I've told my Dr. from day 1 that I did NOT want any form of genetic testing done unless it could tell us the gender sooner; but I couldn't care less about genetics and chromosomal abnormalities etc. To me, ignorance is bliss and regardless I would never terminate. 

I had a follow up with the dr over the scare we had on Friday. Everything is fine in that regards. Baby has a strong heartbeat, legs, arms and looks like a little alien with my cheek bones. :) 

I guess the ultrasound tech thought she would do me a solid and take some measurements. The dr did tell me that she is NOT certified in nuchal testing (the abnormalities testing I don't want) but the measurement of the nuchal fold on the babies neck is "thick". Meaning baby could be at risk for Down syndrome or heart defect. The dr did say it could be thick because the gestational age isn't farther along. They normally do these tests 12-14 weeks and I'm just now at 11 weeks. Still too soon for her to be measuring anything especially since she's not certified and has no right to just assume it's ok to look for things that might be an issue without asking if that's what the patient wants ... I digress... 

Dilemma: Now he wants me to go to a perinatologist for a higher level ultrasound from someone who is actually certified to do them.. But it's still not a definitive test. So even if something does come back abnormal on the new test I would need a more invasive test to really know if something is seriously wrong. I'd never have an invasive test because any risk of miscarriage IMO is too much of a risk. 

BUT NOW! The seed is planted. Do I want to know? Do I not want to know? I really resent the fact that I'm now forced into making a decision.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Ophelia, :hugs::hugs::hugs: so sorry that seed has been planted in your head. They absolutely should not have taken NT measurements if it was too early. Your baby's lymphatic system is still developing so it may be just due to that. Also if it was taken by someone who is not really trained in NT testing then I would disregard the results altogether and wait to get it done at a perinatologist's office if you decide to go ahead with the testing. The measurements are very precise and there are certain conventions that are to be followed that a regular sonographer may not be versed in. Also the equipment they use is much more sophisticated in the peri's office. It is a night and day difference. I can't tell you the number of times women have been told something is wrong at the OB's office only to go to the peri's office and find that nothing was wrong. 

That being said, I think NT testing is useful for any woman whether she would terminate or not. If there is a disorder or a heart defect, it is extremely useful information that you can use for planning. For instance, if your baby has a heart defect and needs immediate surgery, then you can plan to deliver at a hospital that has a NICU and the facilities to perform such a surgery. Sometimes this kind of information can be the difference between life and death for the child.

I know it is stressful though and after I got a positive scan with dd I swore I would never get the testing done again because I stressed out for most of my pregnancy. But in hindsight, I think all of the stress was worth it because it seems like they checked out every single cell of dd's body. If there had been anything wrong I am confident they would have found it so I knew when she was born that she was totally fine.


----------



## joeyjo

Ophelia - hugs you can still decline either the advanced scan or more invasive secondary tests if you want - don't be forced into things. 

As for movements, I'm not expecting any for a while. I was about 20weeks with DS1 and later (23weeks I think) with DS2 (although once he started moving DS2 would move lots and once flipped twice in one midwife appt - he didn't kick much though more rolls and big movements.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Ophelia , I am sorry you have such a hard time :hugs:

I know how you feel , I have had similar situation with my son , when they told me it's possible he is going to have major hearth or bowel defect and they scheduled scan for me at special facility but they made me wait almost a month for it :wacko:

As it goes for the decision about knowing if lo is healthy .... We cannot tell you what yo do , you have to know what you feel it's right but as an opinion goes , I would wanted to know because as I think Cali said , it's better to be prepared .
I know you gonna love the baby no matter what but I think you gonna feel different knowing exactly what to expect than just waiting for the birth to find out . 

Also I don't think the technician was right about doing the test and telling you the results because that's what doctor is suppose to do ( he decide if it's something major to tell you ) .

I hope everything goes well for you and please keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## OpheliaVY

Thanks for replying with your input girls, I really appreciate this thread and the support it gives. 

Me and OH have decided that we'll do the NT scan. I just have a feeling that everything is fine but just for the peace of mind we're going to do it. If for some reason I'm wrong and there is something wrong, we'll cross that bridge when we come to it. 

We're delivering in a top rated hospital that is 10 minutes from an amazing children's hospital if anything were to happen. 

My appointment with the perinatologist is next Monday so it's not a long wait and I'm assuming they will have the results same day. 

Here's a pic of my alien. :) I'm so proud of her! (I'm convinced she's a girl since she's already giving me issues. Lol) plus she's a fighter and was dancing all night long on the ultrasound Friday night. -she gets it from her mama back in the day!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## confuzion

Nice to see all of you ladies doing well :)

Ophelia - sounds like a scare but I think your baby girl :winkwink: is just fine.

I miss being a more active part of this thread! It's funny because if I hadn't gone in for that scan I still would be :haha:. Still no bleeding or cramping here. Still no appetite :sick:. And my boobies hurt one day and not the next. Universe is so cruel sometimes lol. But on the upside I've been inexplicably happy today.

Can't wait to see those 12 week scan pics roll in!


----------



## jenniferannex

Ophelia, sorry you now have that idea in your head :nope: but I am glad you've made a decision and I hope everything is perfect :) 

Confuzion glad to see you in the thread! Missed you being around the last couple of days, glad you are having a good day :D

I have my scan today in 5 hours at 1.20pm!!! I'm so nervous and so excited!!


----------



## Hazybaby84

Morning everyone, I hope everyone is well. 

I must admit I haven't really managed to catch up on everything as this group moves so fast! So I have had a quick peruse. 

Confuzion, I am so sorry Hun for your loss. You have been so brave especially to stay here through this journey with us. I must admit like others have said I'm glad you have stayed with us though, it wouldn't be the same. 

I would also like to say before i give everyone a quick update good luck for everyone else who is having a scan today, I'm sure no one needs it today and I can't wait to see everyone scan pics. 

As for me I'm now 12+2 and I am also having my 12 week nt scan today at 9:30. So not long now! As soon as I can I will update with a pic. :) xx


----------



## jenniferannex

Good luck hazy baby!! I wish mine was at 9.30! feels like I have to wait ages until 1.20! Can't wait to see a pic :D


----------



## Sizzles

My 12 week scan isn't for another 3 weeks! (yesterday) when I'll be 13+6. I'm quite disappointed by this, but I'm hoping that I might get a sneaky scan or listen to the heartbeat at my consultant's appointment next week. I had to move my scan date from 13+2 (which was late enough I thought!) as it fell on one of my two working days; unfortunately they didn't have any appointments earlier in the week.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Welp, my NT scan is this afternoon. I heard the baby's heartbeat so I know s/he is alive and well, but I'm so worried about birth defects. I'm hoping I get some good news so I can go ahead and announce. Also I'm hoping to find out the gender!

confuzion, so glad you're still here and posting. You'll always be a part of this thread. I hope you aren't left in limbo too long.


----------



## Hazybaby84

As promised, a scan pic! :) The scan went beautifully, jellybeanie wouldn't stop wiggling and making it very difficult lol. The sonographer seemed very pleased with everything and explained everything as she was measuring. So on that note I will finally announce to all my friends today I think, I have been wanting to tell everyone for so long! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## CaliDreaming

Awww, congrats Hazybaby!! I'm so glad the scan went well!! Have fun announcing to everyone!


----------



## Hazybaby84

Also jellybeanie is measuring at 12+4 so they have my due date now as the 30th May but to be fair I think jellybeanie is just measuring ahead so I'm sticking with the 1st June if all all you ladies don't mind me sticking where I am? :)


----------



## confuzion

Aw hazybaby sounds and looks adorable! 

Good luck to everyone else having scans today!


----------



## Zooy

That sonogram makes me so excited for mine!! 10 more days!

I have to do an early GD test today. 3 hours sitting in the blood place with my 2 year old. Elmo is on standby!


----------



## Boothh

Aw such a lovely photo Hazy! Enjoy announcing! I can't wait to do it too. X


----------



## OpheliaVY

CaliDreaming said:


> Welp, my NT scan is this afternoon. I heard the baby's heartbeat so I know s/he is alive and well, but I'm so worried about birth defects. I'm hoping I get some good news so I can go ahead and announce. Also I'm hoping to find out the gender!
> 
> confuzion, so glad you're still here and posting. You'll always be a part of this thread. I hope you aren't left in limbo too long.

Wait! You can find out the gender from a NT scan, or am I reading this wrong?

Hazy - That is a beautiful profile pic! Your little bean cooperated nicely for that one!


----------



## Sassymom

Hey Ophelia, untrained sonographers can really do more harm than good sometimes. When my mom was pregnant with my sister the US tech told my mom she would be born with no face because my sister was stubborn and never faced the camera. The US Tech told my mom she should abort the pregnancy because of that. My mom's reaction was "f off" and my sister was born perfectly normal with a face and everything. 

I really hope that is the case for you, sorry you got put in that position and everything is A-OK with your little bean!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Sassymom said:


> Hey Ophelia, untrained sonographers can really do more harm than good sometimes. When my mom was pregnant with my sister the US tech told my mom she would be born with no face because my sister was stubborn and never faced the camera. The US Tech told my mom she should abort the pregnancy because of that. My mom's reaction was "f off" and my sister was born perfectly normal with a face and everything.
> 
> I really hope that is the case for you, sorry you got put in that position and everything is A-OK with your little bean!

OMG that was awful!!! What a bitch!



OpheliaVY said:


> Wait! You can find out the gender from a NT scan, or am I reading this wrong?

Yup they sure can. My doc was very confident dd was a girl at 12 weeks. Even though she told me it wasn't 100%, I could tell there was no doubt in her mind. It just depends on how skilled the person doing the sonogram is. Some of the techs may get it wrong but the doctors usually get it right.



Hazybaby84 said:


> Also jellybeanie is measuring at 12+4 so they have my due date now as the 30th May but to be fair I think jellybeanie is just measuring ahead so I'm sticking with the 1st June if all all you ladies don't mind me sticking where I am? :)

Oh you definitely should stay. My little bean was been measuring anywhere from 3 to 5 days ahead at each scan and I am staying put!!


----------



## gertrude

got my appt through for the scan at 11weeks 6 days, which seems really early? I guess it's the xmas break or something?

bit worried about how long the results for the NT scan bit will be - also need to speak to the consultants because of previous pre-eclampsia and being overweight. They better not try to overmanage my pregnancy


----------



## trinity_enigm

Sassymom said:


> Hey Ophelia, untrained sonographers can really do more harm than good sometimes. When my mom was pregnant with my sister the US tech told my mom she would be born with no face because my sister was stubborn and never faced the camera. The US Tech told my mom she should abort the pregnancy because of that. My mom's reaction was "f off" and my sister was born perfectly normal with a face and everything.
> 
> I really hope that is the case for you, sorry you got put in that position and everything is A-OK with your little bean!

I can't believe anyone would say that! That's really terrible- it's like they're telling someone to abort based on an old wives tale!


----------



## Sassymom

My mom was pretty upset, and still talks about it 25 years later. This was before she grew a set and let people walk all over her. I know sometimes people say hurtful things trying to do good, but that is NOT something you say to a mom.


----------



## lovelyredrose

OMG these ultrasound techs are just stupid. In my personal experience, I've seen that mom's intuition about the pregnancy is better than any U/S report from the techs. 

Yes, we can see the babies in the ultrasound. That's the one good part. Some techs act as if they know everything about the pregnancy. I had the same problem but with "expert" doctors at the NICU at one of the best hospitals in the US. And of course, I have a perfectly healthy baby girl, by God's grace. 

All these stats about what is normal and always acting as if something is going to go wrong cause immense emotional and psychological damage to so many families.

Please don't be pressured by the doctors to do things that you do not want to do. Good luck.


----------



## jenniferannex

Hi everyone!

Hazy baby glad your scan went well lovely pic :D

My scan also went perfect :D 'my due date has changed to the 2nd of June! Here is my pic https://i884.photobucket.com/albums/ac50/jenniferannex/null_zpsca9f0c0a.jpg


----------



## Boothh

Congrats jenniferannex! It's so nice to see how baby like the babies are looking now x


----------



## LegoHouse

Awww I'm so jealous! I want my 12 week scan nowwwwwwwww!! 13 days!!


----------



## 1eighty

12w on sunday, my LO's 1st birthday <3 NT scan the week after. i've been feeling pretty ok for the last week and a half, so i'm worried! but... my boobs have come back! so there must still be something going on. nothing sinister happening down there (except for pins and needles in my foof when i exercise) so i'm just keeping everything crossed for a while longer.

will do a bump pic tomorrow, as it was this time with DS that i took my first bump pic and i wanna see the difference.

loving the scan pics :) not liking the nasty US tech stories!!! grr.

hugs to everyone going through a tough time xxx


----------



## hoping:)

Congrats Hazybabt84, jenniferannex!!!:happydance:Not long until 2nd tri:thumbup:

Ophelia- how horrible for them to worry you like that! Especially since you werent planning to have any sort of testing done. I agree with some of the other girls and feel like being prepared and knowing for sure might be a good thing. I had an ultrasound last week and they looked at the NT measurement but didnt give any answers because it was too early and results are not clear at that stage I was measuring 11 weeks. Im sure your baby will be perfect regardless. 

Sassymom- the nerve of the ultrasound tech telling your mom to abort!:growlmad:

I have such a hard time keeping up with this fast moving thread but I try to read everyday! I hope everyone is doing great and it sounds like we have some early movers.

I was 16 weeks when I first felt my daughter but I swear starting last week Ive been feeling fluttering and the occasional pop! Exciting stuff!!!

I had a growth ultrasound last Friday. The baby is doing great and pretty wild according to the ultrasound tech. He/she would not stop kicking. :cloud9:The baby measured 11 weeks so we are now only 4 days behind instead of a whole week! We have our NT scan this Friday so the dads are flying out for it. Sunday was my last hip injection and last night I took my last set of pills so as of today I am just a normal preggo on prenatals and baby aspirin.


----------



## TillyMoo

Ophelia - that tec was completely out of order to do that measurement without your consent. Sounds like she's a bit of a knowitall. I agree with the other girls here, don't feel pressurised into doing anything. Fingers x'd next Monday goes smoothly x

Has anyone heard of the 'nub' theory? It's a way of predicting the gender based on your 12 week scan. If you're lucky enough to get a good shot you can tell from your 12 week scan pic! I don't want to give anthing away in case you'd rather keep it a surprise but it's to do with the angle of the baby's bits... Mr Google can enlighten you more!


----------



## TillyMoo

Nub theory :)

https://www.parentdish.co.uk/2009/06/03/nub-theory-baby-gender-prediction-at-12-weeks/


----------



## confuzion

Yay Jennifer! Beautiful scan pic. I'll update your due date!


----------



## Boothh

Iv heard of the nub theory but I don't quite get it enough to make educated guesses myself! Even though were staying team yellow it's still fun for people to guess before! They can only be one or the other really! x


----------



## CaliDreaming

I just got back from my NT scan and everything went just perfectly!! My little peanut is now measuring six days ahead which puts me at an EDD of May 26, 2014, but they said they generally don't adjust due dates unless the baby is measuring more than a week ahead so my official due date will remain June 1. The NT measurement was excellent, a nasal bone was present and nothing else looked amiss. They let me do the DNA genetic screen instead of the other one, so I will get a definite answer in 10 days, but from the scan it looks like it's unlikely anything's wrong. I've already told my dad so everyone on my side of the family will know and dh will start announcing to his side. I'm going to tell my supervisors tomorrow.

I also got a gender guess. I am tentatively Team BLUE!!! I'm so excited, although dd is going to be disappointed. The sonographer said it wasn't 100% but she was pretty sure. I saw the bulge and I am pretty convinced too. It was funny because my little guy had his hand between his legs and the sonographer said "yep, that HAS to be a boy", lol. 

So if the guess holds true, it looks like the old wives tale about the heartbeat is wrong because this kid's heartrate was 163. The Ramzi method would have been correct though.


----------



## 1eighty

DS never gave a good nub shot :/ we had to wait til 20w to see properly, little monkey.

hoping i can at least make an educated guess this time.


----------



## Sizzles

I too have heard of the nub theory, but have yet to see a scan (other than those given as examples) where you can actually see anything!


----------



## Boothh

Ooo lovely! Our first (maybe) blue sunflower!


----------



## JerseyRose

My sister is 18 weeks pregnant and she had her scan yesterday. They told her she's having a girl, but at the 12 week scan they thought it was a boy! She is carrying high so she thought it might be a girl, but then the baby's heart rate was high so that made her think boy. Guess you never know!

My NT scan isn't until the 29th so 9 days to go! I'll be 12+5 then and plan on telling everyone once we see that baby is doing good! :happydance:


----------



## Sassymom

I'm so jealous of people who have 12 weeks scans  I have to wait for my 20 week scan January 20th for the anatomy scan. I can't wait to know if I'm team Blue or team Pink!!


----------



## SaraEmily

I get to find out what I'm having on December 4th if baby cooperates! The sonographer at my OB's office does gender scans from 13 weeks so I went ahead and scheduled it. That's only 2 weeks away! :)


----------



## jenniferannex

Thank you everyone! :)

Cali glad yours went well!! 

Everyone with scans to come I bet it will fly round and be here in no time!! 
I've got 4 weeks left until I find out baby's gender, getting a private gender scan as I just can't wait and would love to know before Christmas!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Yay for possible blue sunflower :happydance:

Mu sons heart rate was usually around 163 :shrug:

I am glad so many of you seen your baby and they are all healthy ! :baby:

Waiting for the 25 th to see if we can hear the HB and than to see if the doctor is going to schedule scan or not :shrug:

I feel pretty much not pregnant today and I am crazy constipated ( sorry :blush: ) which makes me look 6 month pregnant :haha:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Hey are any of you starting pregnancy journals??? I'd love to follow you ladies if you have one.


----------



## minni2906

Loving all the good news here!!!

My next appointment isn't until Dec 6 and I don't even know what she'll do. I assume she'll try to find hb on doppler. I do hope I get a scan before January though!


----------



## lovelyredrose

CaliDreaming - Wonderful news! :happydance:



CaliDreaming said:


> I just got back from my NT scan and everything went just perfectly!! My little peanut is now measuring six days ahead which puts me at an EDD of May 26, 2014, but they said they generally don't adjust due dates unless the baby is measuring more than a week ahead so my official due date will remain June 1. The NT measurement was excellent, a nasal bone was present and nothing else looked amiss. They let me do the DNA genetic screen instead of the other one, so I will get a definite answer in 10 days, but from the scan it looks like it's unlikely anything's wrong. I've already told my dad so everyone on my side of the family will know and dh will start announcing to his side. I'm going to tell my supervisors tomorrow.
> 
> I also got a gender guess. I am tentatively Team BLUE!!! I'm so excited, although dd is going to be disappointed. The sonographer said it wasn't 100% but she was pretty sure. I saw the bulge and I am pretty convinced too. It was funny because my little guy had his hand between his legs and the sonographer said "yep, that HAS to be a boy", lol.
> 
> So if the guess holds true, it looks like the old wives tale about the heartbeat is wrong because this kid's heartrate was 163. The Ramzi method would have been correct though.


----------



## justagirl2

I am loving all the good news about the scans! 

I had my first OB appt today and everything went well. I was so surprised that on the scan my baby looked a bit like a real baby with a head and limbs! it was moving around and had a good beating heart. the baby was measuring a bit behind but I am keeping my original due date of June 26th. I had my bloodwork done... now just need to decide if we want the NT scan or quad screen, but I am thinking no. So happy I am almost 9 weeks bc I'm hoping this means feeling good again is within sight! I got together some packages today to tell my sisters. we are so excited.


----------



## asmcsm

Awww I love seeing and hearing about all these scans! My next appointment is on Friday, but I think they're only going to use Doppler :? Hopefully will be able to get in for NT scan soon after. Have to go to the next town over for that one. I'm going to try and figure out gender by skull and nub theory. Just for fun. Ahhh can't wait to see my bean!


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

I got 2 weeks left until we can spill the beans and I CANNOT wait! I have a "fun" free scan that I should happen Saturday or Monday, cant wait to see my babies again! 

So happy everyone is having such good scans! :friends:


----------



## Boothh

Finally I'm a prune lol! Feels more significant than an olive hahaha! 2 weeks today til scan :happydance: and we can announce!


----------



## joeyjo

I thought my nausea had eased the last 2 days... Back with full force today.

Boothh 10 weeks today! We're a quarter the way thru!


----------



## Boothh

I feel pretty sick this morning too! Hoping teddy lets us have an easy day!


----------



## jenniferannex

Sorry you both aren't feeling too good! My sickness seems to of gone but don't want to jinx it so fingers crossed!! Eeeeek bet you can't wait for your scans!


----------



## Miss406

Thankfully I've dodged all the sickness... I was sick the morning of the early scan but that was nerves - having had 5 miscarriages.
I'm blogging via blogger.


----------



## 1eighty

makin DS dance to jumpin' jack flash. ooooh yeaaaahhhh!

feeling excellent.

PEACE! \m/


----------



## Boothh

Haha! I'm scared iv picked the sick bug up from teddy because I don't feel better even with tablets! 
He's being sweet today and talking lots though so I'll forgive him haha


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

I am feeling down today :cry:

Woke up with bad mood , feeling not pregnant for 2-3 days , having mild abdominal cramping and just feeling something is wrong :shrug:

Also didn't feel ,,the flutters ,, for several days 

I know I am probably paranoid but it's just so long not knowing if everything is ok :wacko:

I keep imagining going to the doctor Monday and they cannot find the HB :nope:

Don't know why am I thinking so negative :shrug:

Need to take a nap and wake up Monday :haha:


----------



## jenniferannex

Proudmomma :hugs: it's understandable that you're worried and sometimes hard to stay positive, but try your best :hugs: xxxx


----------



## CaliDreaming

Good morning ladies!! Congrats to all the ladies who had great scans!! To all the ladies who are still waiting, hang in there! Your date will be here before you know it.

Proudmama, it must be torture for you waiting. Odds are in your favor that everything's ok!


----------



## jenniferannex

I have just booked my gender scan for the 20th December! I couldn't wait until January to find out :haha: sooo excited!!!


----------



## Sassymom

CaliDreaming said:


> Hey are any of you starting pregnancy journals??? I'd love to follow you ladies if you have one.

I started mine about two weeks ago :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/2053419-junie-b-pregnancy-journal.html


----------



## CaliDreaming

Sassymom said:


> CaliDreaming said:
> 
> 
> Hey are any of you starting pregnancy journals??? I'd love to follow you ladies if you have one.
> 
> I started mine about two weeks ago :)
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/2053419-junie-b-pregnancy-journal.htmlClick to expand...


Great I'm now stalking you!! I am going to get mine up and going one day!


----------



## Sassymom

CaliDreaming said:


> Sassymom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaliDreaming said:
> 
> 
> Hey are any of you starting pregnancy journals??? I'd love to follow you ladies if you have one.
> 
> I started mine about two weeks ago :)
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/2053419-junie-b-pregnancy-journal.htmlClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Great I'm now stalking you!! I am going to get mine up and going one day!Click to expand...

You totally should! It's therapeutic I find. I don't know if I'm "doing it right" though lol. It's easier for me just to write things down during the day then to sit with my (2) expensive baby journal book(s) at night when I am doing 20 other things :)


----------



## heather1212

I had my scan today!
It went really well, baby measured 11 weeks 4 days so my due date is now 7th June.
It makes it feel so real now that ive seen the baby!


----------



## confuzion

Congrats heather that's wonderful! I'll update your due date.


----------



## gertrude

My mW today agreed EDD is June 25 th until the dating scan data different so put me down for that please x


----------



## SweetMel

I have a hard time keeping up with this thread. :smile:

I enjoyed all of the great scan pictures. :happydance: I'm counting down the days until mine. 5 days to go. 

Hubby and I are going to tell all of the family next week. We are trying to come up with a clever way to do it. 

I know it is early but I've been feeling baby move. At first I wasn't sure and dismissed it as gas or something, but it has been happening more often now. I'm sure it is baby. This is my third. I was about 18 weeks when I felt ds 1. I was just a few weeks earlier with ds 2.


----------



## minni2906

Sickness is kicking my a$$ this week. I have felt terrible all week. Today is the worst. I get lightheaded and nauseous from simple movements trying to get some work done. I mean, I'm glad, because with my mmc I didn't really have any sickness at all. I gotta take the good with the bad I suppose.


----------



## jenniferannex

Heather that's great! 

Minnie hope you're feeling better soon :)


----------



## JerseyRose

Argh, I'm feeling so sick this week too. I felt sick all day yesterday and then went home and threw up. I couldn't stomach any dinner and was in bed by 7pm.

I thought we were supposed to be feeling better :shrug:


----------



## minni2906

Jersey- you might be on the road to feeling better soon based on dates. I'm afraid I still have 3-4 weeks of this!!


----------



## CaliDreaming

heather1212 congrats on your scan! It's always amazing to see our LOs on scan. 

SweetMel, that's so cool you can feel your baby move already. Last time I had an anterior placenta and so I couldn't really feel anything until well into the second tri!

To all the ladies who are sick, hang in there! The second tri is right around the corner. It seemed my sickness ended in week 11.


----------



## pdxmom

Hey ladies....sorry ive been mia but been suffering with a headache and ms is still hanging around so i dont feel like sitting in front of the laptop screen alot....congratulations to all for their lovely scan...i had my nt scan yday and it went really well...baby is measuring right on track and after seeing the scan the ms and headache all seem worth it :cloud9:


----------



## confuzion

gertrude said:


> My mW today agreed EDD is June 25 th until the dating scan data different so put me down for that please x

Will do :thumbup:

Congrats to everyone with scans! All beautiful!

:hugs: to those who feel sick.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

pdxmom said:


> Hey ladies....sorry ive been mia but been suffering with a headache and ms is still hanging around so i dont feel like sitting in front of the laptop screen alot....congratulations to all for their lovely scan...i had my nt scan yday and it went really well...baby is measuring right on track and after seeing the scan the ms and headache all seem worth it :cloud9:
> View attachment 701067

Awww , is the baby sucking his / her thumb ? :baby: :cloud9:


----------



## SweetMel

ProudMomma2Be said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies....sorry ive been mia but been suffering with a headache and ms is still hanging around so i dont feel like sitting in front of the laptop screen alot....congratulations to all for their lovely scan...i had my nt scan yday and it went really well...baby is measuring right on track and after seeing the scan the ms and headache all seem worth it :cloud9:
> View attachment 701067
> 
> 
> Awww , is the baby sucking his / her thumb ? :baby: :cloud9:Click to expand...

It sure looks like baby is sucking his / her thumb. Doesn't it? So cute! That is a awesome picture.


----------



## pdxmom

Yes baby was indeed sucking his/her thumb...was sleeping initially after getting woken baby streched and then started sucking....it was the cutest thing everrrr :baby:


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

:hi: ladies, had my 10 week scan yesterday, saw my babies that now look like mini babies not just beans :haha: dr was happy with them, nice strong heartbeats 170 and 183! Dr is convinced its one of each? Im just happy they okay and moving about! 

Hope you all starting to feel better!


----------



## trinity_enigm

Congrats on all the scans ladies. I've still 15 days until mine but seeing all the scan pictures are helping with the wait- they're all so cute!

I've not been having many symptoms lately- boobs stopped hurting and I'm not sure about nausea because I've been wearing sea bands. I've decided to not put them on today and see how it goes. I don't really want nausea but it would be nice to have something tell me it's all ok. 

Also am secretly feeling quite annoyed at dh- last night I was having a very nice dream involving bradley cooper and he started snoring and woke me up! Very rude indeed!!


----------



## jenniferannex

Pda what a beautiful scan picture :cloud9:

Ibelieve glad the twinnies are good!! It would be lovely to have one of each wouldn't it, but also equally lovely to have both the same! :D

Trinity I bet your scan will fly round, mine soon did! And now I wish I was still waiting for it :haha: and how rude of DH! :haha:


----------



## Picksbaby

Hi ladies little update after catching up with the thread. I've been having small bleeds recently with back pain and stomach cramps so my doctor got me in for a early scan this morning everything fine baby's measuring at 11weeks 2days so due 10th June. There's little pools of blood around baby but she said that's normal.... Not that it sounds normal to me... 
Got my consultant scan next week and my nt scan the following week can't wait to see baby grow week by week didn't get a photo today though would of been nice to of shown my partner it was very clear


----------



## confuzion

Picksbaby said:


> Hi ladies little update after catching up with the thread. I've been having small bleeds recently with back pain and stomach cramps so my doctor got me in for a early scan this morning everything fine baby's measuring at 11weeks 2days so due 10th June. There's little pools of blood around baby but she said that's normal.... Not that it sounds normal to me...
> Got my consultant scan next week and my nt scan the following week can't wait to see baby grow week by week didn't get a photo today though would of been nice to of shown my partner it was very clear

Sounds scary! Glad everything is ok though. Moved up your date.


----------



## Boothh

Glad everything's okay Picksbaby!

Iv been busy this morning having a final look for the front door key which I think Teddy has posted through the door and it's gone down the crack in the front steps! Looked absolutely everywhere and blitzed the house so it's sparkling now. Waiting for the estate agent to drop me a spare £10!!! Just to drop it off and iv still got to get it copied myself. Rip off! Especially as were model tenants, never missed the rent and iv never rang them and asked for anything always sorted everything ourselves! Annoyed! I bet it turns up now when they've been lol x


----------



## joeyjo

Boothh we lost our door key in Switzerland and they made us pay for a whole new lock! Cost us a fortune :(


----------



## Boothh

Luckily they have a set of keys but I still can't believe they are charging me to drop them off even though they said on the phone after saying what time that the man is showing a house nearby!


----------



## CaliDreaming

pdxmom, that was such an adorable scan pic!!! Maybe your LO will be a thumb sucker when s/he is out too!

trinity_enigm, I'm sure everything is okay. You're around the time when the symptoms start to subside. That 15 days will be up before you know it.

Ibelieveitwill, so glad your twins are doing well. I know you must be dying to find out the genders!

Picksbaby, yes that blood pooling is very common. I have it too and it was still there at 12 weeks. I haven't had any bleeding or spotting but I've been told it could happen. I got to a high risk specialist because of my age but they did not seem one bit concerned about the bleeding. As long as the babies are developing okay it usually doesn't amount to anything. I hope it resolves soon because that is just one more thing to worry about.

Boothh, I would be so annoyed too. Yes that key will probably turn up now that you've paid the fee!


----------



## joeyjo

They had spares in Switzerland but it was in the contract to replace as it was a security risk to have a missing key - because obviously some random in the street would know what the key was for! Grrrr


----------



## Sassymom

I'm so glad to hear that people are doing good :)

Today I feel like crap. My loving husband has graciously shared his cold with me, and I feel like my sinuses are going to explode.... Then he has the audacity to say "you can't blame it on me, a lot of people are sick". Hormones + sick = not in the mood for his "jokes". *grumble rumble*


----------



## CaliDreaming

Sassymom said:


> I'm so glad to hear that people are doing good :)
> 
> Today I feel like crap. My loving husband has graciously shared his cold with me, and I feel like my sinuses are going to explode.... Then he has the audacity to say "you can't blame it on me, a lot of people are sick". Hormones + sick = not in the mood for his "jokes". *grumble rumble*

Ugh and the worst part is that there is so few things we can take for it while we're pregnant. Hope you get well soon!


----------



## Sassymom

CaliDreaming said:


> Sassymom said:
> 
> 
> I'm so glad to hear that people are doing good :)
> 
> Today I feel like crap. My loving husband has graciously shared his cold with me, and I feel like my sinuses are going to explode.... Then he has the audacity to say "you can't blame it on me, a lot of people are sick". Hormones + sick = not in the mood for his "jokes". *grumble rumble*
> 
> Ugh and the worst part is that there is so few things we can take for it while we're pregnant. Hope you get well soon!Click to expand...

Thanks so much Cali, i'm just glad I have my appointment today so I can talk to my OB about it. I also get my flu shot today too, fun times lol :) 

I may have to use my cold to my advantage and make my hubs take me out to dinner ;) *whine* "I don't feel good enough to cook..." *fake tear*


----------



## Boothh

joeyjo said:


> They had spares in Switzerland but it was in the contract to replace as it was a security risk to have a missing key - because obviously some random in the street would know what the key was for! Grrrr

Ah I get it! They kept asking me have I definitely lost it in the house and not out of it so I bet they would've done that if I wasn't sure! At least I have it now. x


----------



## Boothh

My appetite is through the roof at the moment! Can't stop eating and thinking about what to have next! I'm gonna be the size of a house at this rate lol


----------



## CaliDreaming

Sassymom said:


> I may have to use my cold to my advantage and make my hubs take me out to dinner ;) *whine* "I don't feel good enough to cook..." *fake tear*

I have used that excuse too, lol, even now that I'm not so sick anymore. I really admire women who are great cooks because I HATE cooking.


----------



## Sassymom

CaliDreaming said:


> Sassymom said:
> 
> 
> I may have to use my cold to my advantage and make my hubs take me out to dinner ;) *whine* "I don't feel good enough to cook..." *fake tear*
> 
> I have used that excuse too, lol, even now that I'm not so sick anymore. I really admire women who are great cooks because I HATE cooking.Click to expand...

As it is just the two of us, my cooking mainly consists of boxes where you just add chicken and I microwave some sort of frozen veggie. I am not the best cook but I am a lot better than him lol. I do have to say though, I want to try my hand at making my own baby food when the time comes :baby:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Good morning :flower:

I am glad everyone is going just fine and for those who are sick I hope they will be feeling better soon :thumbup:

I think I found my uterus this morning but it's about inch and a half above my pubic bone which I think it's kinda high since I read it's suppose to be just above the pubic bone after 12 weeks :shrug:

Also something strange happened this morning . I was already half way up but still lying in the bed and touching my belly ( where I think the baby is :haha: ) and suddenly I felt this kinda big poke from the inside :shrug: I didn't feel it on my hand just inside but my whole belly kinda shaked a little :shrug:. I was thinking at first ... The baby but than I was like ... I jinak it's too small to do something like that :shrug::baby:

Also had this bad dream today that my OH called me that he got call from the hospital about our baby . They said they have new technology and they don't have to do scan to find stuff about the baby and our baby stopped growing at 5 w 4 d :cry: . It took me a while after I woke up to realize it was just a dream :wacko:

Just tree more sleeps to my OB app :haha::happydance:

Also I was just wondering girls . Do you have pregnancy test that you have done right after you missed period or the day you were suppose to get it ? And it's not diggi test.? I looked at mine yesterday ( photo :haha:) and realized it was not that dark with my son so I was just curious how dark the line was for other pregnant ladies . It's nothing important :haha:

Oh and with the cooking ... My OH cooks and he is a gets cook , everybody loves to come for a dinner or BBQ . But it's not that much of an advantage because we have to be on a diet a lot to loose what we packed on :D


----------



## Sassymom

I took two tests the day I was supposed to start my AF. One was a regular blue dye test. I waited for it to show up and the line was VERY faint, a total squinter. So I took a digi just in case and it totally said pregnant. (I have pics of both on my phone still hehe)


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Sassymom said:


> I took two tests the day I was supposed to start my AF. One was a regular blue dye test. I waited for it to show up and the line was VERY faint, a total squinter. So I took a digi just in case and it totally said pregnant. (I have pics of both on my phone still hehe)

I will try to post my . I took it the day I was suppose to get my period :thumbup: . But not sure if it would be possible since it always says the pic is too big :haha:

Well , i dont know how to post it . it usually let me choose from my library and now it wants some url or https of the pic or whatever . ... confused :D


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

so this is it :haha:
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## OpheliaVY

Alrighty ladies this has nothing to do with pregnancy but I wanted to share this funny/horrifying story I had with my 7 year old son yesterday. His dad and I are divorced and co-parent so I picked him up from school yesterday and was asking about his visit and Thanksgiving plans with his dad. Here's the convo:

Me: What are y'all doing for Thanksgiving?
Eli: My dad's getting his balls chopped off the day before Thanksgiving. 
Me: Oh, So he can't have anymore babies? 
Eli: My dad can't have babies!!! 
Me: (Crap) Oh yeah!! I forgot how that worksWe'regoingtoGrannyUna'sfordinner! 
Eli: What we having? 

I can't believe I stuck my foot in my mouth like that. He's never asked where babies come from and Idk what I would tell him if he did. Thankfully, he didn't mind the quick change in subject. 

Sorry if you think the way he talks is vulgar but his dad is redneck and that's the way he talks. I'm sure he was just repeating what he heard his dad say. I pick my battles.


----------



## Boothh

Mine weren't as dark as the control line, they never have been with any pregnancy! 

I like cooking! I'm not the best as in fancy stuff but I enjoy home cooking. DH can't cook at all, his limit is a sandwich or frozen pizza. I find it quite relaxing but maybe that's just cus I get to go in the kitchen by myself for abit :haha:


----------



## CaliDreaming

ProudMama, that was so weird about the poke! Maybe it was something related to your digestion or maybe your baby has superpowers, lol!!

I wish you didn't have to wait so long for your scan because I hate to see you so stressed out about it. When you start having bad dreams that is a sign that you're worrying too much. 

I don't have a pic of what my tests looked like with dd, but they were very, very faint at 13 dpo. The 13 dpo test was so faint most people wouldn't have even called it a positive. The next morning it was still extremely faint but dark enough to be called a true positive. On about 17 dpo the lines were darker, but on the light side of medium. Remember what matters is not how light the lines early on but how they progress.

You are almost 11 weeks so odds are very much in your favor. I hope these next three days go by quickly and you get the reassurance you need!

Also, you are so lucky to have an OH that cooks!! My dh is a very good cook but he rarely has time to do it. All I do is pretty much heat stuff up.


----------



## Rel

Hello,
I'm due June 14th, so I thought I'd join your group.
I have 2 kids aged almost 5 and 2 1/2 and this is a surprise baby!
I'moff work at the minute, so I've got a bit of time on my hands, especially because I can't do much (low blood pressure)
I hope to be able to chat with you.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Thank you , I was just wondering you know . Because there is big difference between the test I did with my son and this one . 
I didn't realize how much darker it was . Because with my son I could also barely see the second line but with this one it was fast and as you can see no doubt .:baby:

So I was just thinking what could make the difference . And if everybody has such a dark line so soon .
And with the poke ... Yeah I know ... So weir :D it was such a strange feeling . :shrug:

OH loves to cook so I don't even feel guilty not cooking . Sometimes he is too tired so he asks me to cook and I don't mind but mostly it's him ;) . :happydance:

He also asked me yesterday if I am going to start to take pictures of my belly already ( I did pregnancy photo book journal with my son ) and I replied I don't have a belly yet and he started laughing :D ... I was like what are you laughing at :D :shrug::haha:

Also yesterday he kept talking about mommy having another baby in her belly and we are going to have new baby etc . So I was like ... You are in pregnancy mood today and he said ... Sometimes I forget you are pregnant and than I remember and get really excited :D :D :D :haha:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

You are almost 11 weeks so odds are very much in your favor. I hope these next three days go by quickly and you get the reassurance you need!



Well , that's the thing . I have an experience with missed miscarriage at 13 weeks . I started spotting at 10 weeks , went to doctor at 11 and had scan at 13 where they told me the egg stopped growing at 4 weeks :shrug:

So it would be much easier to find out so early that to think for 13 weeks you are pregnant and than to go for a scan to see your baby and see nothing :cry:


----------



## Sassymom

Rel said:


> Hello,
> I'm due June 14th, so I thought I'd join your group.
> I have 2 kids aged almost 5 and 2 1/2 and this is a surprise baby!
> I'moff work at the minute, so I've got a bit of time on my hands, especially because I can't do much (low blood pressure)
> I hope to be able to chat with you.

Welcome and congrats!!! :flower:

On a totally unrelated note, does it bother anyone else that the only due date in June that no one is due on is the 21st? It may just be my OCd but I feel the need to recruite someone with a EDD of 6/21 :haha:


----------



## 1eighty

ProudMomma2Be said:


> Well , that's the thing . I have an experience with missed miscarriage at 13 weeks . I started spotting at 10 weeks , went to doctor at 11 and had scan at 13 where they told me the egg stopped growing at 4 weeks :shrug:

this is my biggest fear at the moment seeing as how i've been feeling just fine, tyvm - very different to pregnancy with my son. where we were with him in the early pregnancy i had scans at 5, 10, 12, 14, 20, 24, 28 weeks, then we moved to the uk and i had more scans because i was high risk yadda yadda. but i got to see him TWICE before the viability scan, so that was a big big big relief.

not had that this time. bricking it.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Welcome Rel and congrats!!!! What a great surprise! 

ProudMomma, I don't know why some pregnancies are lighter or darker. I had a really dark line this time around. At 14 dpo the test was darker than the control on a FRER. Maybe you have a shot at twins although the hcg levels really don't tell you much early on.

I can't imagine how traumatic a mmc is so it's no wonder you're worried. It would be nice if they would have given you an early scan to calm your nerves. For the vast majority of women a mmc is a very rare once in a lifetime event so just focus on that and the strong betas! 

I feel so out of shape already I'm not doing any belly shots. I don't want any evidence of this!!

OMG Sassy, I had been thinking the same thing about the June 21 date. I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks about things like that. I almost feel like posting on the other threads to find a June 21 due date just so we can fill that hole.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

May be we should do that ... New thread ... Looking for June 21st due dat - URGENT :haha:

I did not have any betas done . I did not have anything done except blood work for diseases :shrug:

Well , OB app on Monday , hopefully she will try to hear the HB :happydance:


----------



## 1eighty

ProudMomma2Be said:


> I did not have any betas done . I did not have anything done except blood work for diseases :shrug:

same here. it's not something they offered iirc.

and yet some girls get betas and early scans as standard... meh. /jealous


----------



## Mummafrog

Helloo Ladies, as my ticker says I'm 11+5 and I have my scan next Thursday, I am so excited to see baby for the first time and of course a little nervous too! :)

I'm due around the 9th of June, my scan will clarify, can I join your giant thread for our special June Sunflowers? :happydance:

I posted a while ago but I didn't get added to the list, I'm sure the thread was just moving too fast for it to be picked up hehe

Congratulations to all on your pregnancies, it's amazing how many ladies are here with their beans!


----------



## Sassymom

Hey mummafrog! Glad you're here! :)


----------



## joeyjo

Is anybody else loosing weight? I'm down 7kg (15.5lb) - I wasn't too worried at first and my OBGYN didn't seem too concerned last week but my GP I saw at 5 weeks said to get in touch if I lost more than 10% of my original weight (which I have no lost just about 10%). Not sure that he'd really be able to do much as I'm not vomiting just nauseous, lower appetite and aversion to chocolate (I think the lack of chocolate and wine is responsible for most of the loss!)


----------



## CaliDreaming

Oh my I've been struggling with shortness of breath, especially after I eat. It's so uncomfortable!

Hi Mummafrog good to see you and glad you decided to post again!

joeyjo, I wish I could say the same but I'm eating everything in sight and gaining. I won't even get on the scale. I'm not as big as I was last pregnancy so I don't feel motivated to stop. Hope your weight loss levels off because it sucks when doctors say stuff like that.


----------



## Boothh

Welcome to the new sunflowers :flower:

Proudmomma - my last mmc stopped growing at 10+6 and we found out just before 12 weeks so I know how you feel. I think once I'm past that point and can still hear baby on Doppler I'll relax a little bit. Iv had two mmc with no clues at all, no spotting and still having classic pregnancy symptoms even quite bad ms with the last one. It's scary once you've been through it! But I had my son since then so there's no reason for it not to be fine.

Jo - I lost lots of weight when pregnant with teddy but they weren't really concerned. Hopefully you get your appetite back in the next few weeks and start to gain. That's what happened with me last time but I didn't start feeling better til about 26 weeks! My appetite has returned today so I'm hoping it lasts x


----------



## confuzion

Sassymom - it totally bothers me! Lol everytime I update the list I think hmm what can I do about this? Lol

Welcome Rel and congrats!

Mummafrog - sorry I missed you I can't believe that I'm usually good with keeping up. But welcome. Sorry again!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Boothh - yes I think for me just hearing the HB would make me calm a lot . Once I know everything is till now I think I am gonna believe nothing is going to happen . 
I was not that nervous with my son ( which I had after MMC ) so I have no idea why am I so nervous now ?! 
It's so confusing ...
It's that simple ... Just hear the HB ;) 

Thank you all girls for your support , I really appreciate that !!!


----------



## Mummafrog

Don't be sorry, must be hard to keep up with a thread like this! Nice to join you all :) 

I'm so sorry to those who have had mmc's, at this stage it is my worst fear and I think you're so strong to be back here <3

I'm quite scared, I haven't been able to find the HB yet with the doppler and I haven't had a scan yet as I said before.. it's just so hard to make myself believe there is a little baby in my tummy. 
I am starting to feel my tummy hardening though.. that's reassuring :) Does anyone have the Angelsounds doppler? Have you found baby yet? X


----------



## Boothh

I had the angel sounds one last time and found ted at 8+4 it was soo quiet though almost behind the placenta noise and it took about 45mins!!

This time I have a slightly better one which has a separate probe, and I found at 8+4 too. The hardest bit is the first time! Once you know where they like to hang out it's easy! I can find mine in under a minute now! Tonight the heartbeat showed up on the monitor too for the first time! 153bpm! 
I find mine about an inch or two above my hairline and slightly to the right, try angling rather than moving the whole machine and use plenty of gel! Good luck x


----------



## lovelyredrose

I am just back from my 8 week U/S scan. It went wonderfully. The heartbeat was so good to hear. Strong and beautiful at 156 bpm. Baby is measuring perfectly and everything looks good. The Doc has OKAY'd my international travel to the other side of the world! :happydance:

I am thankful to God for this miracle. :cloud9:


----------



## Mummafrog

Aww congratulations that everything went well, so happy for you, you must be feeling at an all time high! 

Where are you travelling to?? :)


----------



## lovelyredrose

Thank you Mummafrog. I will be travelling to India. It's a 24 hour air travel from U.S. This is my second travel to India this year but I'm excited because I will be visiting my parents and attending weddings back home! Yay! :happydance:


----------



## Mummafrog

Aww bless you, that sounds really nice, I hope you have a wonderful time :) How many weeks will you be? Will family know by then? ^^


----------



## Sassymom

DH and I just left out 12 week appointment and we got to hear the heart beat. It was nice and strong and a little over 180bpm! She said if we didn't hear anything not to freak but we were happily surprised :D


----------



## Sizzles

Picksbaby - hiya due-date buddy!

Re 21st June DD (which I found v funny!), I reckon we could still get some movers yet, following scans.

This mornign when I woke, I felt my tummy and had a very hard lumpy bit just below my belly button! It was kind of weird, but in a good way. I often feel it 'around and about' now, then other times I try to feel it, and it's not there. I'm looking forward to having a proper bump and not just looking like I'm piling on the pounds!


----------



## minni2906

I'm loving reading about your appointments ladies!!

Sickness is still getting me down. Couldnt finish my lunch today because it was making me feel icky. 

Is it december 6 yet? I want my appointment!! :haha:


----------



## CaliDreaming

I have a regular OB appointment tomorrow and I just remembered that I am supposed to have another scan to check on the bleeding around the gestational sac. This scan will make five scans in the first tri for me, none of which were really all that necessary since I haven't had any troubling symptoms. It's totally weird how our medical system works when there's so many of you who have had miscarriages in the past and aren't getting a first scan until 12 weeks. 

I am happy I am getting all of these scans because I like seeing my baby and you never know if they will catch something amiss but I can't help but think how unfair it is.


----------



## CaliDreaming

lovelyredrose, India. How exciting!!!

sassymom, Congrats on the great 12 week appointment. That heartbeat is awesome.


----------



## rainbowsun

Omg, today was the worst! My nausea has really been picking up (even though I'm closing in on the 1st trimester) but this morning, while I was teaching a class, I suddenly got very, very, very dizzy! The room started spinning, and I was afraid I was going to pass out and traumatize my students for life, so I ended class early and ran out. 

Has anyone here dealt with extreme dizziness? What do you do about it? It was so scary!


----------



## Zooy

Anyone else feeling flutters? I've been feeling them for a few days now, I'll be 13 weeks on Monday which is when I started to feel them with my son! 
I love it!


----------



## lovelyredrose

Thank you so much Mummafrog and Calidreaming. I'll be 14 weeks when I leave and I'll be back in the U.S. by 18.5 weeks. I've only told my parents, in-laws and sibling now. I think we will inform the whole family by 12 weeks because there is definitely a change in my tummy size! My friends are constantly asking me if I am pregnant. So, I don't think I can hide my pregnancy for too long. :haha:

During my first pregnancy also I travelled to India at the start of 5th month and I was back here by 6th. I was so happy to see my family last time and I hope I'll feel the same this time too. 

Hope everybody is feeling better. Regarding dizziness, I felt slightly dizzy couple of weeks ago and thankfully I don't feel it now. Please call your doctor and get some confirmation and advice just in case because if it happens during driving, it will be difficult. :flower: 




Mummafrog said:


> Aww bless you, that sounds really nice, I hope you have a wonderful time :) How many weeks will you be? Will family know by then? ^^


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

I hope you are going to have wonderful and safe trip loveryredrose :flower:

As for the dizziness , I felt dizzy many times but one day I was so dizzy I couldnt even walk / move because I was afraid I was going to pass out and I was home alone with my 18 month old 
I did some research and it said it may be due low blood sugar so I ate huge breakfast and within 5 minutes I felt much better :thumbup:
Do you eat small meals often ? 
Or was the room too warm ? It could be a reason also .

I had few days when I felt good but these past 2 days all of my symptoms are back also :shrug:
I will be 11 weeks Saturday so hopefully it won't be like that the whole pregnancy since it was suppose to get calmer close to 12 weeks mark :shrug:
My boobs are on fire , I am nauseas , I had strong headache today , extremely tired , moody , thirsty all the time , bathroom break like every 10 minutes :haha:

I don't feel any flutters and I am kinda disappointed by that because I already felt them by this time with my son :cry::shrug: , it doesn't really assure me about anything :nope:


----------



## JerseyRose

I'm off to get my blood test to check my hcg and down syndrome. My first one by myself and with no numbing cream :nope: I refused to have needles for 10 years until I fell pregnant and this one will be my 6th blood test in 6 months! I'm scared out of my wits, but I also want to prove to myself that I'm a big girl now and I've gotta step up for the baby :baby:


----------



## Boothh

JerseyRose good luck!
I don't mind blood tests but unluckily for me my veins do and it almost never happens on the first attempt! 

I thought I'd upload a bump pic seen as it's getting hard to hide! I'm going to be huge!
https://i744.photobucket.com/albums/xx85/foolsgoldx/867B6DB9-2C44-4528-BB7D-3B0BF4E6E4BB.jpg


----------



## trinity_enigm

Loving the bump pic! Not got one yet bit I keep looking. Dh finds it hilarious a bit like when I was trying to get him to spot a line whenever I did a test. He's not the most observant of men so I know it's definitely there if he can see it. I do feel like I have the tiniest bit of the top half of the bump because a bit under my boobs seems to go out at a weird angle and I'm sure that was never there before!


----------



## joeyjo

Fab bump Boothh. I saw mt friend yesterday she is due at the end of May and has a cute bump starting too. I have a bit of podge left from Edward but suspect I'll be well into the new year before I notice any changes. I showed really late with both boys and had really small bumps especially with George where I measured 10weeks behind! (I was 6 weeks behind with Ed)


----------



## Boothh

You always have tiny bumps don't you Jo? You must have fab stomach muscles! Mine are non exsistent! Just trying to hide mine for the next couple of weeks but it's getting harder. I was just bloated up until this week and now it's suddenly gone bump shaped! xx


----------



## Rel

rainbowsun said:


> Omg, today was the worst! My nausea has really been picking up (even though I'm closing in on the 1st trimester) but this morning, while I was teaching a class, I suddenly got very, very, very dizzy! The room started spinning, and I was afraid I was going to pass out and traumatize my students for life, so I ended class early and ran out.
> 
> Has anyone here dealt with extreme dizziness? What do you do about it? It was so scary!

I found out that I was pregnant because I almost passed out in class too.
It happens because your blood pressure drops if you are standing for a while without moving. I have been signed off work until the Christmas holidays, I still couldn't be in a class now and do my job properly.
So you have to take it easy as much as you can and try not to stand still for long.
Hope this helps


----------



## Jess812

well 12weeks today.. and got my first lot of morning sickness!!


----------



## Sassymom

I feel like such a sap, things are making me cry so easy. I never cry but this commercial pulls at all my heart strings. What's the silliest thing you have cried at lately?https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-6z3yzbqjbM


----------



## 1eighty

Sassymom said:


> I feel like such a sap, things are making me cry so easy. I never cry but this commercial pulls at all my heart strings. What's the silliest thing you have cried at lately?https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-6z3yzbqjbM

sainsbury's xmas ad.
john lewis xmas ad.
coke xmas ad.
tesco xmas ad.
(spotting a theme?)


----------



## heather1212

^^Same for me! All the soppy Christmas ads make me well up!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Wow Booth you really do have a bump already! I think I just look like I've gained weight.

I got back from my OB appt. I didn't get a scan but I heard the baby's heartbeat. All seems well and the anatomy scan is going to be in late Dec./early Jan.


----------



## Boothh

I cried from laughing last night because DH told me FIL is banned from watching crystal maze because he gets too angry :rofl: still making me laugh now


----------



## jenniferannex

Hi all :wave:

Welcome new sunflowers :happydance:

Glad to hear of the good scans and appointments :)

The John Lewis advert has me in tears Everytime, it's when the hare looks so sad it really gets me :haha:

I have also got abit of a bump going on! Never like this with my daughter I only started showing about 22 weeks!

What's for tea tonight everyone? In being naughty and hubby is bringing home Mcdonalds on the way back from work :blush: mmmm!!


----------



## Sassymom

I have pizza and ice cream cake for my younger brother's birthday for dinner tonight. Hopefully I will be able to eat more of that then I have for lunch and breakfast. I'm really nauseous today. I couldn't even swallow Tylenol for my headache!


----------



## lovelyredrose

I have such bad nausea in the morning. Right after brushing teeth, within a nanosecond I need to drink tea. Once I drink tea, I feel slightly better for 30 minutes and then I vomit the entire tea after that. Horrific. It's a bad way to start the day everyday. Are there any morning tea-addicts here who have the same problem? What do you take instead?


----------



## LizChase

CaliDreaming said:


> Wow Booth you really do have a bump already! I think I just look like I've gained weight.


Same here, I just look fat. Although I've actually lost like 5 pounds because I throw up so much and have a hard time making myself eat anything. And lack of alcohol. Haha


----------



## minni2906

LizChase said:


> CaliDreaming said:
> 
> 
> Wow Booth you really do have a bump already! I think I just look like I've gained weight.
> 
> 
> Same here, I just look fat. Although I've actually lost like 5 pounds because I throw up so much and have a hard time making myself eat anything. And lack of alcohol. HahaClick to expand...

Me three. Just look fat. Course, I was large to begin with. I'm taking pictures every week just for myself but I probably won't show until 20 weeks or so.


----------



## Boothh

I just looked like id put weight on about a week ago! Now it's just appeared! 

Just ordered a takeaway for tea, kebab for DH, tuna pineapple and sweetcorn pizza for me and cheesy chips/fries to share. I could a McDonald's though, especially a banana milkshake! 

I used to drink tea every morning but iv gone off tea and coffee so I'm drinking a lot of hot vimto at the moment, it's yummy!


----------



## joeyjo

I ate too much pizza and now I have a bump, lol

So overfull!!! Yuck


----------



## joeyjo

I'm drinking hot blackcurrant ( not found vimto here yet )

My list of food I NEED to eat when we are back in the uk at Christmas is growing

Proper (garners brand) traditional pickled onion
Vimto
Crumpets
White toast with lurpak
Indian takeaway
Lebanese takeaway


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

11 weeks tomorrow :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

And again , first app on Monday morning :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Zooy

Disappointed I can't drink at the Christmas party tomorrow night. Oh well, baby is worth it.


----------



## Jeslynn

Zooy said:


> Disappointed I can't drink at the Christmas party tomorrow night. Oh well, baby is worth it.



Christmas party already?


----------



## asmcsm

Had my appointment today. Heard baby's HB nice and clear on Doppler though I don't know what the heart rate was. Midwife said baby is a wiggler. She had to move Doppler a couple times to keep up with the little jumping bean. Have my NT scan on dec 2nd, so 10 more days and I get to see him/her! So excited!


----------



## vickytoria88

Some of you will have seen but I had a MMC on 21/11/13. I wish you all a very happy 9 months


----------



## trinity_enigm

I'm so sorry vicky. I hope we see you back soon :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

So sorry vickytoria. :hugs:. Hopefully we'll both be back on the pregnancy forums in the not too distant future.


----------



## Boothh

Sorry Vicky xxx :hugs:


Jo I can't believe you don't have crumpets, iv been living off then recently x


----------



## CaliDreaming

asmcsm not much longer until the NT!

vickytoria88, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I am so so sorry. That's awful!


----------



## shaslove

Hello all!!

Been so busy & tired haven't been able to post. Had my second midwife appt yesterday, got to hear the heartbeat! I've cried recently at Country music videos & the Tylenol commercial. lol.


----------



## Sizzles

So sorry to hear your news Vickytoria.


----------



## Sizzles

It's Bear and Hare (John Lewis ad) for me too - I always well up, but feel compelled to watch! We went in store the other day and I was beside myself: they had a whole Bare and Hare 3D scene where you could have your photo taken, and there's Bare and Hare gift wrap/gift bags!


----------



## 1eighty

my little boy turns one tomorrow. oh my gosh, the time just flies right by you.


----------



## Boothh

1eighty said:


> my little boy turns one tomorrow. oh my gosh, the time just flies right by you.

That would be guaranteed to make me cry :haha:


----------



## 1babydreamer

Hi ladies :hi: So wonderful to see these recent scans and updates! Glad everyone seems to be doing well. I will take some time to catch up soon since I've been away for a while and missed so much!

I've been MIA and avoiding the boards because it tends to make me more neurotic and nervous :wacko:, because this is my first pregnancy that has made it this far! I just had my 9 week scan on Friday and the baby looks strong and healthy! :thumbup: I'm so relieved and to get to see him/her wiggling around and hear the strong heartbeat again was such a blessing. Baby is measuring right on target and HB is up to 176bpm. DH said baby looks like a baby panda, lol! 
Last scan at the fertility center in two weeks and then we graduate to my OBGYN. I'm still a bit cautious but my doctor seemed so confident at my scan that baby was healthy and strong that he said we are out of the woods and can announce it! DH and I are still going to wait until after New Years at least as we've been through the heartache of MC. 

Here's my most recent scan pic of baby panda :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







BabyPanda_9weeks_crop.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LegoHouse

Checking in. 9 days until my 12 week scan. So far so good. I keep forgetting to take my bloody aspirin though :( So if anything goes wrong it'll be my fault! Hormonal wreck but the sickness has calmed down loads. Hope everyone is good!


----------



## TillyMoo

So sorry Vicky xxxx

Still haven't heard anything about my 12 week scan. Got booking in apt. On Thursday so hoping to have heard by then.

I'm absolutely convinced this baby is a girl! I just feel so different compared with my 2 x boy pregnancies. I was really sick during the first trimester with the boys but I've only had a few off days this time. Plus I'm so oily this time! My skin is spottier than normal & I'm washing my hair every other day. With the boys my skin was as clear as a baby's bum & my hair didn't need washing for 4-5 days!


----------



## joeyjo

Happy birthday to your son 1eighty :)

We have moved DS2's birthday this year and are celebrating tomorrow, is actually on Tuesday but weekends are so much more convenient whilst they both let us get away with it without realising! He'll be 2, it's flown by!


----------



## LegoHouse

All of mine have June birthdays :/ lol


----------



## confuzion

Happy bday to your son 1eighty! What a wonderful occasion :)


----------



## CaliDreaming

1eighty said:


> my little boy turns one tomorrow. oh my gosh, the time just flies right by you.

1eighty, Awww, happy birthday to your little boy!!!

1babydreamer, congrats on your fabulous 9 week scan. That must have felt really good to hear the doctor say you can go ahead and announce! S/he does look like a panda!

Legohouse, not long until your scan. I'm sure everything will be fine. All of your children have June birthdays? Wow, did you plan it like that?

Tillymoo, that is really interesting that this pregnancy is so different. The baby may very well be a girl!

joeyjo, happy birthday to your little boy too!


----------



## TillyMoo

Happy birthday to your little boy 1eighty & happy birthday to your little boy joeyjo :0)

Lego.. fancy your chances of getting away with a 2015 triple birthday party?! 

It's funny, I never even thought about how special my birthday was to my parents until I became a parent myself. But it is. #soppyemotionalhormonalwreck


----------



## LegoHouse

CaliDreaming said:


> Legohouse, not long until your scan. I'm sure everything will be fine. All of your children have June birthdays? Wow, did you plan it like that?

Nope! I most definitely remember saying "we shouldn't try this month we don't want another June baby....." We only DTD once in September :rofl: Go figure!



TillyMoo said:


> Lego.. fancy your chances of getting away with a 2015 triple birthday party?!

I sort of hope this baby is a boy, if my due date changes to the 17th at my scan like I think it will then it's due the day before Oliver was and I could probably get away with throwing two boy parties a 1st and a 3rd at the same time! I don't think my daughter would want to share her 7th birthday with her two siblings haha!! xxx

My dad left the day after my third 3rd birthday so I don't think my birthday was very special to him lol! But he's a waste of space! Humph!! x


----------



## CaliDreaming

LegoHouse, that is so funny how you got three June babies in a row! It's actually kind of neat when you think about it. I bet all three are going to get along really well since they're all Geminis!

AFM: I'm officially second tri today! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sizzles

Yay for second trimester Cali! :happydance:


----------



## joeyjo

CaliDreaming said:


> LegoHouse, that is so funny how you got three June babies in a row! It's actually kind of neat when you think about it. I bet all three are going to get along really well since they're all Geminis!
> 
> AFM: I'm officially second tri today! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

My friend is one of 3 girls 4 years between each and within a few days of each other's birthdays. They were all born in the March following a football World Cup the previous summer, their parents don't like football :rofl:


----------



## Boothh

Can't believe were starting to be in second tri already!!


----------



## LizChase

I'm planning to announce to my family over the thanksgiving holiday, since we're all going to be together. I'll be right at 12 weeks, but I won't have my next scan until after I get back. Kind of nervous about that, I wish I had it before so that I could know everything is fine before I announce. When I had my 8 week scan, the Dr. said everything looked great and risk of miscarriage was lowest it will ever be at less than 5%, but still, afraid of something going wrong!


----------



## justagirl2

Liz we just told my husband's family last night for early thanksgiving! I was nervous too but there's a 95% chance all is okay so you just have to have faith in your body and baby!


----------



## jenniferannex

Hi all :wave:

Glad everyone is well! :D 
Yay for being in 2nd tri Cali! I'll be joining you soon :happydance:

I have a question for you ladies, 

When I went for my scan on Tuesday they said I was spot on 12 weeks which almost matched my LMP (27 august) but they've put my due date at 2nd June? So that would of made me 12+1 at my scan. As everything I work out at my LMP works at 3rd June? should I wait until my 20 week scan for a more accurate date? I know it's only a day but it's annoying me :haha:


----------



## joeyjo

jenniferannex said:


> Hi all :wave:
> 
> Glad everyone is well! :D
> Yay for being in 2nd tri Cali! I'll be joining you soon :happydance:
> 
> I have a question for you ladies,
> 
> When I went for my scan on Tuesday they said I was spot on 12 weeks which almost matched my LMP (27 august) but they've put my due date at 2nd June? So that would of made me 12+1 at my scan. As everything I work out at my LMP works at 3rd June? should I wait until my 20 week scan for a more accurate date? I know it's only a day but it's annoying me :haha:

They don't usually change dates any late than the 12week scan as babies start to grow less predictably later on so it is less accurate for dating. They will be working with whatever the wrote down as your due date and as it's only a day different from your thoughts I'd just go with it. 

With my first my lovely but old fashioned doctor in Switzerland didn't want yo give me a due date - he preferred the archaic term "estimated week of confinement"


----------



## gertrude

Given less than 5% of babies are born on the EDD I wouldn't bother with it :)


----------



## jenniferannex

:haha: tell me about it! Lily was 11 days late! It's more so I know how far along I am, i could be in the 2nd trimester tomorrow instead of tues if I'm a day earlier :rofl:


----------



## Hazybaby84

CaliDreaming said:


> AFM: I'm officially second tri today! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Same here, lol. I can't actually believe it!!! :happydance: Yay!


----------



## lovelyredrose

Congrats to the ladies who are already in the Second trimester!!! YAY! Wonderful! :)

I'm waiting patiently (okay impatiently) for Dec 16th... the day I'll be in 2nd tri...

I also saw that some private ultrasound facilities offer gender determination scan as early as 14 weeks. How cool is that! :) Just 2 more weeks for you all to know baby's gender it if you choose to. :)


----------



## LizChase

I could find out at my next appointment when they do a genetics test to test for abnormalities. It also includes a blood test that tells you gender. They can tell as early as 11 weeks. I don't think I'm going to find the gender out ahead of time though!


----------



## 1eighty

DS was bang on due date, but only because my induction didn't play out according to plan! (induced due to gestational diabetes/high BMI/pelvic pain)

12w today, give or take. i measure by ovulation (we used opks), but the midwife is going by LMP - however she's not put a specific date down in my file as i emphasised that my periods were only just coming back and were irregular (first and last cycle i had prior to conception was 33 days long). we'll get an EDD on 2nd dec :)

ppl were in fancy dress today for DS birthday, i was in a morticia style dress and mum goes "ooooh you're looking a bit pregnant now!".... uh... thanks, i think? i could just look fat, after all.


----------



## shaslove

I will be in 2nd tri on Wednesdad. Can't wait. I am using LMP, midwife is using ovulation/IUI date. :)


----------



## Zooy

I'll be in 2nd tri tomorrow! So excited! First ultrasound is on Friday.


----------



## LegoHouse

Both of mine were over a week late lol! Cali Oliver is a cancer as his birthday is June 27th x


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

So my appointment is tomorrow morning :happydance:

I was very moody / nervous / crazy etc all day long . 
I wanted to make the time pass by faster so I decorated for Christmas already :haha: except for the Xmas tree , that should wait after thanksgiving :haha:

If everything goes well tomorrow I will tell / announce to my family , but no one else before first scan :thumbup:

I was stupid enough to google if it's 100 % sure to hear babies HB at 11 weeks with doppler and I found out that it's possible for even the skinniest person ( which I am not ) not to be able to find the HB :dohh:

That made me even more angry and actually I am not excited . I actually feel like 5 year old that goes for a flu shot and it's terrified of needles :cry:

Well , we all see tomorrow , wish me good luck ladies :flower:


----------



## Rel

I hope everything goes well for you!
The heartbeat can also be heard much earlier, so there is a good chance that you will get to hear it, unless your baby moves a lot and makes it difficult.
Good luck anyway!


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

ProudMomma2Be said:


> I was stupid enough to google if it's 100 % sure to hear babies HB at 11 weeks with doppler and I found out that it's possible for even the skinniest person ( which I am not ) not to be able to find the HB :dohh:
> 
> 
> I am 10+5 and not a skinny person at all, definitely some extra insulation for the winter months :winkwink: I didn't find the heartbeats of my twins with my Doppler until 10+2 and even now I only find them now and again, not everyday, but it does get easier but its definitely not 100%, I have to give up sometimes because I just know Im not going to find them!
> 
> Good luck for your scan, I am also counting down the days until we can tell the family!!Click to expand...


----------



## Boothh

Iv been finding mine since 8+4 and I'm not skinny at all! Especially in that area after 2 kids already lol. 

Jesse was born on his due date :haha: always makes me feel abit smug lol
Teddy was at 39 weeks exactly as he was a csection x


----------



## joeyjo

DS1 was born on his due date (despite induction process starting many days earlier - grrrr)

DS2 was born at 39weeks my waters went like in a film before any contractions etc; just as I was deciding whether to pack my hospital bag or go to bed! I packed my bag!


----------



## Rel

My son was born at 37 weeks (my waters broke) and my daughter was born the day before I was 37 weeks and I went to the hospital early but they wouldn't let me go (quick delivery for the first) and they ended up inducing me to speed up the process.


----------



## SweetMel

In about 4 hours I will have my first scan. :happydance: 

Congratulations to all the ladies in second trimester. Wow that was fast. 

I have May babies but this lo is due only four weeks away from my first ds. All three will have been born within 7 weeks of each other. :haha: I guess I'm more fertile in September and October. 

Hopefully I will have scan pictures to update you with tonight.


----------



## OpheliaVY

Good luck to everyone having scans today! So exciting to see the baby and get a pic. 

I also have my scan today. The NT scan I've been debating on. Fingers crossed and prayers (if you pray) that everything is A-OK! 

I think I figured out the culprit for my bleeding.. Last Friday I had to make an ER trip for massive bleeding and they couldn't confirm a SCH by ultrasound so I was put on "rest" whatever that means for a week. The Thursday before that, we had sex. Saturday we had sex, after the week of "rest" expired (I've been crazy horny lately, TMI) and started bleeding again yesterday. It was dark brown so I'm guessing leftover blood from the previous bleed?? So, yeah. My husband is freaked out that we're going to kill the baby if we keep having sex. Now we're going to be in a sexless marriage until I get a prescription from the docotor for sex. lol Bless his heart!!


----------



## joeyjo

Looking forward to lots of scan updates later :thumbup:


----------



## Sassymom

Is it Thursday yet? My parents and DH's parents (ok well moms) are dying with anticipation to help us spill the beans lol. 

Friday I will be moving to the 2nd Trimester with a few of the other early June babies! I can't wait! 

I love looking at everyone's scans, it's truly a miraculous thing :)


----------



## shaslove

I can't wait to say goodbye to ms (night sickness for me). I'm so tired of having nausea.


----------



## OpheliaVY

shaslove said:


> I can't wait to say goodbye to ms (night sickness for me). I'm so tired of having nausea.

Oh gosh me too! I always throw up my dinner! My OH asks what's on the menu to flush down the toilet. lol


----------



## LegoHouse

My MS has calmed down loads. It was so severe around week 7-8 I honestly thought I couldn't cope lol


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Done with my app 
Everything looks good . She tried to find the HB with Doppler and could t find it and I started to panic ( in my head ) but she was nice enough to bring their tiny tiny Scan machine and showed me my precious baby . It was tiny monitor but I could see the baby stretching and moving etc . It was awesome ;)

She did not do any measurement except for the sac which was measuring about 11 w 6 d 

Waiting for them to call me to schedule my official scan which should be this weeks ...eeeeek :D

EDITED : also she told me my placenta is anterior that's probably why she didn't hear the HB with doppler . Does any of you have experience with placenta anterior ? 

Also I told my mom and my sister . Couldn't get hold of my father . 
I still feel kinda strange . Seeing my baby makes me happy but still feeling weird not to hear the HB . I hope they get my scan scheduled this weeks. ( they said it may be next week due to thanksgiving ) .


----------



## joeyjo

Great news about your unexpected scan proud mama


----------



## lovelyredrose

Great! I am happy for all the good doc appts/scans. :thumbup: 

Good luck to all the ladies who are yet to have scans today.


----------



## hoping:)

Vickytoria- Im so sorry :hugs:

1eighty- happy first birthday to your little guy! I hope it was a wonderful day!

1babydreamer- yay for a great scan and such a cute little panda you have there!

Joeyjo- happy birthday to your little one as well! My daughter also recently turned 2 at the end of October. Its such a fun age.

LegoHouse- June must be a busy month for you! That is such a crazy coincidence that all your babies happen to be born in the same month! 

Lizchase- enjoy telling your family over the holidays! The odds are in your favor at this point!

Jenniferannex- I agree with the other ladies and would leave your dd as is:thumbup:

Proudmomma2be- I am thin and last tried my Doppler at 11 weeks to find the heart beat but still cannot find him/her even though I know the baby is healthy and definitely there! Yay for a good app and a sneaky scan to see LO!!!

SweetMel- Good luck with your scan!

Ophelia- Im glad you figured out the reason for the bleeding episodes. Im sure it will be torture to wait it out but it is sweet that your hubby is so concerned! 

Congrats to all of those in 2nd tri! I was thinking 2nd tri started at 14 weeks???:shrug: I thought I still had a whole week to get through to 2nd tri so I will gladly accept it a week earlier. 

I had my NT ultrasound on Friday and everything is looking great! The guys were able to make a quick trip out here to see their baby. The are in awe that they are actually going to be daddies!!! :cloud9:It was amazing to see them finally see their baby in action!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

ProudMomma2Be said:


> Done with my app
> Everything looks good . She tried to find the HB with Doppler and could t find it and I started to panic ( in my head ) but she was nice enough to bring their tiny tiny Scan machine and showed me my precious baby . It was tiny monitor but I could see the baby stretching and moving etc . It was awesome ;)
> 
> She did not do any measurement except for the sac which was measuring about 11 w 6 d
> 
> Waiting for them to call me to schedule my official scan which should be this weeks ...eeeeek :D
> 
> EDITED : also she told me my placenta is anterior that's probably why she didn't hear the HB with doppler . Does any of you have experience with placenta anterior ?
> 
> Also I told my mom and my sister . Couldn't get hold of my father .
> I still feel kinda strange . Seeing my baby makes me happy but still feeling weird not to hear the HB . I hope they get my scan scheduled this weeks. ( they said it may be next week due to thanksgiving ) .

:wacko:


----------



## hoping:)

Proudmama- I had an anterior placenta with Penny and have one this time around too. The placenta can muffle the baby's movements so I'm sure it can affect the doppler too. Most of the time women with anterior placentas won't feel the baby until much later but it depends on what the anterior position is. I felt my daughter at 16 weeks and I sometimes think I feel this one but I've read of lots of women with anterior positions not feeling their babies until +20 weeks:shrug: I think you mentioned you are starting to feel baby already so that shouldn't be an issue for you.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

hoping:) said:


> Proudmama- I had an anterior placenta with Penny and have one this time around too. The placenta can muffle the baby's movements so I'm sure it can affect the doppler too. Most of the time women with anterior placentas won't feel the baby until much later but it depends on what the anterior position is. I felt my daughter at 16 weeks and I sometimes think I feel this one but I've read of lots of women with anterior positions not feeling their babies until +20 weeks:shrug: I think you mentioned you are starting to feel baby already so that shouldn't be an issue for you.

Well I thought I was feeling the baby than that didn't happened for over a weeks or so :shrug:
I had plenty of complications with my son and I was hoping this time is going to be different . The doctor is not sure where exactly the placenta is and I should have scan this week ( next week the latest ) . 
Did you have any complication ? With the delivery or anything ? And how was your bump ? Was it smaller than with regular placenta ? I have many questions :haha:


----------



## hoping:)

Proudmama- no complications and I think my bump was normal. I was petite but always measured normally. Anterior placentas don't cause any medical complication... it just means that your placenta attached to the uterine wall closest to your tummy rather than your back. No need to worry! You may just have muffled fetal movement at times but especially early on.


----------



## Jess812

Had my dating scan! <3
Took 3 attempts of scanning to get this little one to cooperate! and over a hour and half!! Im pushed forward to 13 weeks today :D due 2nd June, 1 day after my son!! lol
 



Attached Files:







2013-11-25 11.47.30-1.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## CaliDreaming

It's going to be so exciting as we all enter the second tri and I'm really excited to find out the genders. I just got the results back from the Verifi test and my baby does not have T21, T13 and T18! I was so relieved I almost forgot about the gender. I am most definitely having a BOY!!

ProudMomma, Congrats on the good appointment and I'm so excited for you that you will soon have a scan date! I had an anterior placenta last time and I hated it! I got a doppler around 12 or 13 weeks. I was able to find the heartbeat at around 13 weeks but it was incredibly hard and when I found it it was super faint. I wasn't even sure I had found it. With this baby I don't think my placenta is anterior because I was able to find the hb and hear it very clearly just shy of 10 weeks and probably would have been able to hear it sooner if I had been using the gel! With dd I didn't feel any movement at all until past 20 weeks and even then I had to be really still and feel around for it. The "movement" just felt like little pings and I wasn't even sure if it was her or just gas. I did feel her as I got in the later stages, but I never felt any hard kicks like most moms. 

Ophelia, so sorry about the bleeding. I had heard about women having a sensitive cervix so maybe you are one of those. Poor hubby! Hope you are taken off restriction soon! 

jenniferannex, I did a dd calculator online and it had me at June 4 initially based on LMP, but my doc's office and every other calculator had me at June 1. I don't even pay attention to the dd that much anymore because I had to be induced two weeks early because of super painful and frequent contractions. I think the dd was correct for her because I wasn't dilated at all even after hours of the weird contractions. I just tell everyone for this one that I'm due in late May/early June.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Jess that is an awesome pic! They are really starting to look like babies now!


----------



## LizChase

Congrats on the boy! Do you have name ideas yet?


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

CaliDreaming said:


> It's going to be so exciting as we all enter the second tri and I'm really excited to find out the genders. I just got the results back from the Verifi test and my baby does not have T21, T13 and T18! I was so relieved I almost forgot about the gender. I am most definitely having a BOY!!
> 
> ProudMomma, Congrats on the good appointment and I'm so excited for you that you will soon have a scan date! I had an anterior placenta last time and I hated it! I got a doppler around 12 or 13 weeks. I was able to find the heartbeat at around 13 weeks but it was incredibly hard and when I found it it was super faint. I wasn't even sure I had found it. With this baby I don't think my placenta is anterior because I was able to find the hb and hear it very clearly just shy of 10 weeks and probably would have been able to hear it sooner if I had been using the gel! With dd I didn't feel any movement at all until past 20 weeks and even then I had to be really still and feel around for it. The "movement" just felt like little pings and I wasn't even sure if it was her or just gas. I did feel her as I got in the later stages, but I never felt any hard kicks like most moms.
> 
> Ophelia, so sorry about the bleeding. I had heard about women having a sensitive cervix so maybe you are one of those. Poor hubby! Hope you are taken off restriction soon!
> 
> jenniferannex, I did a dd calculator online and it had me at June 4 initially based on LMP, but my doc's office and every other calculator had me at June 1. I don't even pay attention to the dd that much anymore because I had to be induced two weeks early because of super painful and frequent contractions. I think the dd was correct for her because I wasn't dilated at all even after hours of the weird contractions. I just tell everyone for this one that I'm due in late May/early June.


Thank you , I am glad I can finally relax little bit :happydance:
I really don't like the idea not to feel my baby move as much . :growlmad:
I was just telling OH the other day how I cannot wait to feel all the kicks and turns etc . My son was extremely active and I loved it and very much enjoyed it . That's why I was so excited about second time moms feeling the baby even sooner :shrug:
Oh and congratulations on having a boy :)


----------



## confuzion

Congrats on the scans hoping, jess, and proudmomma (plus anyone else I missed).

Congrats also to everyone in second tri.

Good to know the possible source of the bleeding ophelia. A little break from sex can make it all the better once you can have it again ;)

I will update your due date jess.

And congrats on knowing you're having a boy cali! I will also update you as team blue!


----------



## CaliDreaming

LizChase said:


> Congrats on the boy! Do you have name ideas yet?

Yes we do and I'm so surprised. We had been fussing back and forth and I was worried it would take us months and months to agree on something like it did with dd. 

But dh, to his credit, suggested the name Ethan, which I had never really thought of. I had liked Nathaniel, but I wasn't completely in love with it and I had a hard time coming up with boy names. I started thinking about Ethan more, and it really started to grow on me. 

So the baby's name will be Ethan Kyle. I just hate that it was dh's idea since he killed off so many of favorite girl names last time around!


----------



## LizChase

CaliDreaming said:


> LizChase said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the boy! Do you have name ideas yet?
> 
> Yes we do and I'm so surprised. We had been fussing back and forth and I was worried it would take us months and months to agree on something like it did with dd.
> 
> But dh, to his credit, suggested the name Ethan, which I had never really thought of. I had liked Nathaniel, but I wasn't completely in love with it and I had a hard time coming up with boy names. I started thinking about Ethan more, and it really started to grow on me.
> 
> So the baby's name will be Ethan Kyle. I just hate that it was dh's idea since he killed off so many of favorite girl names last time around!Click to expand...

Nice! That's a great name.


----------



## 1eighty

ProudMomma2Be said:


> EDITED : also she told me my placenta is anterior that's probably why she didn't hear the HB with doppler . Does any of you have experience with placenta anterior ?




hoping:) said:


> The placenta can muffle the baby's movements so I'm sure it can affect the doppler too. Most of the time women with anterior placentas won't feel the baby until much later but it depends on what the anterior position is. I felt my daughter at 16 weeks and I sometimes think I feel this one but I've read of lots of women with anterior positions not feeling their babies until +20 weeks:shrug: I think you mentioned you are starting to feel baby already so that shouldn't be an issue for you.

I had AP with DS, didn't feel him move til 19+w, and i'm sure it was a contributing factor to the back pain i experienced, as there was no placenta padding out the arse end of things near my spine/top of pelvis.


----------



## hoping:)

Jess- Congrats on a good scan! We share a due date.:thumbup:

Calidreaming- That is awesome they were able to confirm you are having a boy! I think the name is adorable. 

Proudmama- like calidreaming mentioned I never got really hard kicks either. From 16 weeks on I could feel her moving around daily but it was never the take-your-breath-away kind of movements. 

1eighty- I too had constant back pain and I think you are right it must have been because there was no placenta padding. This time around I have gotten back pain much earlier than with my daughter.

Oh I forgot to mention that the ultrasound tech guessed we are having a GIRL at the NT scan! I think the idea of two daddies having a little girl is so sweet since girls tend to be daddys girls.


----------



## Jess812

hoping:) said:


> Jess- Congrats on a good scan! We share a due date.:thumbup:
> 
> Calidreaming- That is awesome they were able to confirm you are having a boy! I think the name is adorable.
> 
> Proudmama- like calidreaming mentioned I never got really hard kicks either. From 16 weeks on I could feel her moving around daily but it was never the take-your-breath-away kind of movements.
> 
> 1eighty- I too had constant back pain and I think you are right it must have been because there was no placenta padding. This time around I have gotten back pain much earlier than with my daughter.
> 
> Oh I forgot to mention that the ultrasound tech guessed we are having a GIRL at the NT scan! I think the idea of two daddies having a little girl is so sweet since girls tend to be daddys girls.

awesome! ive not a clue what im having yet... cannot wait to find out!
aww yes that would be nice, girls usually are daddies girls! x


EDIT
Thanks confuzion, hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Hoping, that is so sweet that you're probably carrying a girl for your daddies!! I know they say that you can't be sure that early, but it was right for dd and right for this one!


----------



## hoping:)

The tech was only 70% sure but still it is fun to envision them with a daughter. At my 12 week scan with my daughter they told us she was a boy:dohh: I guess we will know for sure 1/20 when we do the gender scan:D


----------



## SweetMel

Congratulations ladies on all of the great scans!

My scan went well too! Baby is measuring 1 day ahead but we are keeping the due date the same. The heartbeat was 163bpm and sounded good and strong. :happydance: I'm so relieved now to know that everything is right on track. The technician said that I have a posterior placenta and that it is quite possible that I'm really feeling baby move. We watched the baby wiggle. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







COPPEDGEMELISSAA20131125113839294.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Boothh

I had an anterior placebta with jess and it didn't affect me only right at the end he Kept wedging his legs behind it and I couldn't feel it so had to go get monitored A few times! Felt him about 16 weeks!

Congrats on the boy Cali! It's so exciting to know so early! :)


----------



## AussieChick

Hello ladies, 

I'm due 23rd June 2014 & can't wait!
First timer & suprise baby, OH & I are over the moon excited !
Had 2x :bfp: 14th Nov, dating scan 15th Nov measuring bub at 2.21cm (9wks) heart rate strong at 167bpm! We could see bub wiggling & all :cloud9: :baby:

[URL=https://s101.photobucket.com/user/rxyldy/media/c513ca58-7a23-48b7-88a3-6403ac832a06_zps0e5a6ec9.jpg.html][IMG]https://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m64/rxyldy/c513ca58-7a23-48b7-88a3-6403ac832a06_zps0e5a6ec9.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## confuzion

Congrats on your June sunflower AussieChick :flower:

I will add you on.


----------



## minni2906

This thread moves so fast!!!

Proudmama-my sister has an anterior placenta and couldn't find baby's hb until 16 our so weeks with doppler but she's 34 weeks now and her little peanut is healthy as can be! 

Cali-congrats on team blue! I think that name is adorable! 

I cannot wait until my next appointment. 9 days!!!!
I also can't wait to tell my family and friends. Though I'm nervous about telling df's mom. :wacko: I'm trying to come up with a cute way to tell my mom and having no luck!


----------



## jenniferannex

Thank you everyone for your responses about the DD, confuzion sorry to be such a pain but please can you move my due date back to the 3rd? :blush: 

Loving all the good news and scan photos!! :happydance: 
And Cali congratulations on team BLUE :blue: that's so exciting! I can't wait to find out what I'm having, having a gender scan on December the 20th :D

What was your gut feeling about gender Cali?

Oh and I'm 2nd tri today :happydance::happydance:


----------



## jenniferannex

Welcome Aussiechick!! :D


----------



## trinity_enigm

Hi Aussie chick- welcome!


----------



## TillyMoo

Loving these scan pics!

Got mine Thursday (hadn't realised but it's part of the booking in appointment - visit midwife first, then scan). Very excited! Planning on telling everyone at the weekend.

Congrats to all you 2nd trimester ladies :0)

Confuzion- thinking of you & hope you're ok x


----------



## confuzion

Sure thing Jennifer. I'll update it now.


----------



## TMM10811

I spotted Sunday night a little... so I have to go in for a vaginal sonogram today at 3pm... They said they are doing it as a precaution as we are traveling later this week out of the country. Have any of you had one? Does it hurt? Will I get to see the baby or hear his/her heartbeat?


----------



## Sizzles

TMM - I've had a couple of Vag-scans since being pg. This is my experience, but neither hurt in any way shape or form. I had one at 6+1, but I was in extreme pain as it was an emergency scan, so I didn't look at the screen. They took measurements and reported back gestation, but there was no mention of heartbeat, so I think for me at this stage it probably wasn't visible. I then had one at 8+1 (this time routine due to IVF) and once again the measurements were all taken, I _did_ look at the screen and saw my l'il blob and she showed me the heartbeat, but I wasn't convinced I could see it, but was happy that she said she could see it and all was well!
Legs in stirrups with lower half undressed. Covered probe (like a dildo) is gently inserted and moved around in order to see different areas inside. My experience the second time (and with pre-pg scans - I've had a few now!) is that they generally talk you through what they're doing and what they can see. Afterwards you'll need to give yourself a 'wipe down' as there's lots of residual lube.
Good luck!


----------



## Sassymom

TMM10811 said:


> I spotted Sunday night a little... so I have to go in for a vaginal sonogram today at 3pm... They said they are doing it as a precaution as we are traveling later this week out of the country. Have any of you had one? Does it hurt? Will I get to see the baby or hear his/her heartbeat?

I had to have one at my 8 week scan. It is more uncomfortable than hurting. It's not huge, a regular Pap smear hurts more than that. What I found worse was just the awkwardness of it... With DH in the room lol. You will be able to see the heartbeat on it. I'm sorry to hear about your spotting and I have my FX for you that everything is OK


----------



## Boothh

Yeah it doesn't hurt but it can be uncomfortable when they angle it certain ways. In my place you just scooch to the edge of the bed and have your knees up and open. They normally give you a sheet to put over you so you feel abit less exposed to x


----------



## hoping:)

SweetMel- Awesome update!

Welcome AussieChick!

TMM- Ive had quite a few vaginal ultrasounds and it was never painful. You will get a better view of the baby this way if you are still in early pregnancy compared to an abdominal. Typically between 6-7 weeks is when a heart beat can be seen and usually around 6 weeks you can see the fetal pole and yolk sac. If you dont feel comfortable having the ultrasound tech insert the probe you can ask to do it yourself. 

It sounds like there are a lot of you planning to tell loved ones very soon! Its so fun to share this kind of exciting news over the holidays! I am planning to do a FB announcement soon but still trying to think of how to do it since this baby isnt mine. I've told close friends and family and they are all excited!


----------



## shaslove

My gender scan is Jan 16, I can't wait!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Welcome AussieChick!! 

I've had a few vag ultrasounds while pregnant and they were never painful. I prefer the abdominal ones though. They are so much easier and less awkward.


----------



## lovelyredrose

I have become an expert in Vaginal u/s. :haha: have had 3 this pregnancy because of SCH. It doesnt hurt unless they want to look at the extremes like ovaries etc which can get uncomfortable. During pregnancies, it appears as if we have to forget general modesty and expose everything. I am always irritated with this aspect of pregnancy. But what to do?! We have to do it for the babies' sake. 

Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## LegoHouse

Yeah vaginal US is only really uncomfortable if you're tense or they're on an ovary search lol


----------



## LegoHouse

I'm a big fat ball of hormones. I feel like I only ever come on this thread to have a moan. I do read everyone elses posts too, promise! Even when I don't post I still read all of them!

I'm really struggling. I can't wait for this baby to be out of me already.... Obviously at full term and nice and healthy, but I could do with time speeding up dramatically! x


----------



## CaliDreaming

LegoHouse :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Don't feel bad about posting about how you're feeling. We are all here to support you! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## LegoHouse

How is everyone else keeping it together? Between my anxiety, IBS, pregnancy, breast feeding, hormonal 5 year old and temperamental OH, I am dying inside. I've got a head cold, too. I really don't know how I'm even awake. I spend the first half of the night trying to convince my toddler to sleep, and the last 3 hours breastfeeding LOL. My house is a state. My OH hates me. My daughter thinks I'm the worst mum in the world, she said I don't love her anymore. Blah blah blah. Feeling guilty x


----------



## Picksbaby

Cheer up Legohouse!!:hugs:

Not having the best day today feel pretty alone not sure why but it's all hitting me that I'm having another baby. I haven't even really said out loud that I'm pregnant it does feel real it feels daunting knowing I haven't yet finished my house the third room hasn't even been carpeted and I would have to by cot wardrobe chest of draws for baby and a pushchair (the one I want £800:cry:) that's not including bottles ect and baby grows that's all my baby will live in for at least two months.

My partners at his place tonight so it's just me and my daughter in. He's not taking to the pregnancy very well after three miscarriages he's being distant.. Starting to wonder if he will stay put he says he loves me and my daughter but the pregnancy is a shock after three planned pregnancies we said we will wait. Don't really want to be bringing up a child on my own again I want the happy family that we are already but adding our own little pickle into the mix


----------



## Picksbaby

*legohouse* pregnancy is draining me!! I've just about got over a horrid cold had it for at least two weeks it's so nice to lay in bed and be able to breath... Don't know how my partner put up with me...

House is a state and so much decorating to do its really getting me down... 
Feel really hopeless at the moment not holding together at all I'm a emotional wreck that feels she can't cope and no one to turn too.


----------



## CaliDreaming

LegoHouse, it sounds like you really need a break and some "me" time. :hugs::hugs::hugs: I found the toddler stage really demanding, even more than the newborn stage, and I wasn't even at the time. You have a five year old on top of that, pregnant, and sick, so no wonder you're feeling overwhelmed, esp. since it seems you're doing most of it by yourself. 

It sucks that your OH isn't stepping up to help you, but men often don't get what we're going through. Maybe you can find someone to watch your kids for a few hours while you get a much deserved break. Time alone to recharge my batteries always does wonders for me. If your budget allows, maybe you could hire someone to clean the house once or twice a month. Little things like this make such a difference.

Your needs are just as important as everyone else's in the house so don't feel guilty for looking out for yourself. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LegoHouse

Picksbaby said:


> Cheer up Legohouse!!:hugs:
> 
> Not having the best day today feel pretty alone not sure why but it's all hitting me that I'm having another baby. I haven't even really said out loud that I'm pregnant it does feel real it feels daunting knowing I haven't yet finished my house the third room hasn't even been carpeted and I would have to by cot wardrobe chest of draws for baby and a pushchair (the one I want £800:cry:) that's not including bottles ect and baby grows that's all my baby will live in for at least two months.
> 
> My partners at his place tonight so it's just me and my daughter in. He's not taking to the pregnancy very well after three miscarriages he's being distant.. Starting to wonder if he will stay put he says he loves me and my daughter but the pregnancy is a shock after three planned pregnancies we said we will wait. Don't really want to be bringing up a child on my own again I want the happy family that we are already but adding our own little pickle into the mix

And breathe :hugs:

Peoples initial reactions to pregnancies should never be taken for how they will feel after scans, after kicks, after heart beats, and after birth. Everything changes. Even the most unwilling of fathers can look into their babies eyes and fall in love in an instant. I think things will be OK. Men aren't so good at sharing their feelings and distancing themselves isn't unnatural.

:hugs:


----------



## joeyjo

:hugs: legohouse and picksbaby

I'll have a moan too - my back hurts, between my shoulders like I slept funny except it just randomly started this afternoon. Some local kid is singing what sounds like the hoaky Cokey in Spanish. I keep thinking my nausea is beginning to ease and then it returns ... And finally I haven't had sex in weeks :(


----------



## LegoHouse

CaliDreaming said:


> LegoHouse, it sounds like you really need a break and some "me" time. :hugs::hugs::hugs: I found the toddler stage really demanding, even more than the newborn stage, and I wasn't even at the time. You have a five year old on top of that, pregnant, and sick, so no wonder you're feeling overwhelmed, esp. since it seems you're doing most of it by yourself.
> 
> It sucks that your OH isn't stepping up to help you, but men often don't get what we're going through. Maybe you can find someone to watch your kids for a few hours while you get a much deserved break. Time alone to recharge my batteries always does wonders for me. If your budget allows, maybe you could hire someone to clean the house once or twice a month. Little things like this make such a difference.
> 
> Your needs are just as important as everyone else's in the house so don't feel guilty for looking out for yourself. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I think I put a lot of pressure on him. I really expect quite a lot of him. He does just as much as me around the house and I expect him to take over with the children sometimes. He doesn't get weekends off work, and a lot of the time he is working until 12/1am and then gets up with us in the morning. I know he's tired, but I actually feel on the edge of a breakdown and I could really do with him stepping up for a few weeks while I just get through the worst of it. I nag at him, and I get really upset when he snaps at me because I'm not used to it. We used to have the most perfect relationship and all of a sudden I seem to be killing it..... I'm not trying to, I just want him to realise that I am totally, completely, desperately in need of him to keep me going right now :(


----------



## LegoHouse

Don't get me started on sex........... I really just can't bring myself to do it. Once a week is enough right?! LOL


----------



## joeyjo

LegoHouse said:


> Don't get me started on sex........... I really just can't bring myself to do it. Once a week is enough right?! LOL

I actually want it but I'm not very good at instigating it! Last time I tried I got rebuffed and the time before I got summoned by a crying toddler :( he seems to have stopped initiating things probably because I scared him off with nausea :(


----------



## Picksbaby

LegoHouse said:


> Picksbaby said:
> 
> 
> Cheer up Legohouse!!:hugs:
> 
> Not having the best day today feel pretty alone not sure why but it's all hitting me that I'm having another baby. I haven't even really said out loud that I'm pregnant it does feel real it feels daunting knowing I haven't yet finished my house the third room hasn't even been carpeted and I would have to by cot wardrobe chest of draws for baby and a pushchair (the one I want £800:cry:) that's not including bottles ect and baby grows that's all my baby will live in for at least two months.
> 
> My partners at his place tonight so it's just me and my daughter in. He's not taking to the pregnancy very well after three miscarriages he's being distant.. Starting to wonder if he will stay put he says he loves me and my daughter but the pregnancy is a shock after three planned pregnancies we said we will wait. Don't really want to be bringing up a child on my own again I want the happy family that we are already but adding our own little pickle into the mix
> 
> And breathe :hugs:
> 
> Peoples initial reactions to pregnancies should never be taken for how they will feel after scans, after kicks, after heart beats, and after birth. Everything changes. Even the most unwilling of fathers can look into their babies eyes and fall in love in an instant. I think things will be OK. Men aren't so good at sharing their feelings and distancing themselves isn't unnatural.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I thought after the scans it might be more real to him but he hasn't been able to make any of the scans with work he's self employed so he said he can't miss the work this close to Christmas, he turned up to my last scan when he was meant to be working but missed being called in with me by 5mins which was gutting but he never let me know he was on his way he told me he was working. Then we had a blood scare on Thursday ... I just don't know.

He will be a absolutely amazing dad he's brilliant to my daughter I just hope he wants us to all be a family as much as I do. If he don't he should of worn something instead of planning a family with me. I love him to pieces never ever have I felt this way and want to be a family be married and be the old little couple that have been married for 50 odd years. I can't imagine my life without him.

It's scary I don't know how to tell my family especially if he does walk out and I'm left doing it on my own


----------



## LegoHouse

joeyjo said:


> LegoHouse said:
> 
> 
> Don't get me started on sex........... I really just can't bring myself to do it. Once a week is enough right?! LOL
> 
> I actually want it but I'm not very good at instigating it! Last time I tried I got rebuffed and the time before I got summoned by a crying toddler :( he seems to have stopped initiating things probably because I scared him off with nausea :(Click to expand...

Ah we don't really have that problem. It's more of a "shall we have sex?" Or I just touch his leg LOL


----------



## Picksbaby

Sex is something that's still going in my household my partner loves that my boobs are fuller even though they hurt the massages seam to help a lot!!! Gone up a cup size in a month and feel a lot bigger !! I'm not complaining though gone from a 30c to a 30d looks odd with my small size 6 frame but I like them!!


----------



## LegoHouse

Picksbaby said:


> LegoHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picksbaby said:
> 
> 
> Cheer up Legohouse!!:hugs:
> 
> Not having the best day today feel pretty alone not sure why but it's all hitting me that I'm having another baby. I haven't even really said out loud that I'm pregnant it does feel real it feels daunting knowing I haven't yet finished my house the third room hasn't even been carpeted and I would have to by cot wardrobe chest of draws for baby and a pushchair (the one I want £800:cry:) that's not including bottles ect and baby grows that's all my baby will live in for at least two months.
> 
> My partners at his place tonight so it's just me and my daughter in. He's not taking to the pregnancy very well after three miscarriages he's being distant.. Starting to wonder if he will stay put he says he loves me and my daughter but the pregnancy is a shock after three planned pregnancies we said we will wait. Don't really want to be bringing up a child on my own again I want the happy family that we are already but adding our own little pickle into the mix
> 
> And breathe :hugs:
> 
> Peoples initial reactions to pregnancies should never be taken for how they will feel after scans, after kicks, after heart beats, and after birth. Everything changes. Even the most unwilling of fathers can look into their babies eyes and fall in love in an instant. I think things will be OK. Men aren't so good at sharing their feelings and distancing themselves isn't unnatural.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I thought after the scans it might be more real to him but he hasn't been able to make any of the scans with work he's self employed so he said he can't miss the work this close to Christmas, he turned up to my last scan when he was meant to be working but missed being called in with me by 5mins which was gutting but he never let me know he was on his way he told me he was working. Then we had a blood scare on Thursday ... I just don't know.
> 
> He will be a absolutely amazing dad he's brilliant to my daughter I just hope he wants us to all be a family as much as I do. If he don't he should of worn something instead of planning a family with me. I love him to pieces never ever have I felt this way and want to be a family be married and be the old little couple that have been married for 50 odd years. I can't imagine my life without him.
> 
> It's scary I don't know how to tell my family especially if he does walk out and I'm left doing it on my ownClick to expand...

The best thing to do is be sure of yourself. You haven't done anything wrong. You planned to have a baby with a man you love and it isn't your fault he's gone cold. Your family will support you even if you're met with shock at first. And I think it sounds like he will come around, from the fact he tried to show up for your scan. I hope it works out xxx


----------



## jenniferannex

:hugs: picksbaby and lego :hugs:

Sex once a week is definitly enough for me at the moment :haha: I can't stay up usually past 9.30, tonight is a very strange night as it's 10.30 and I'm still awake!! :haha:


----------



## hoping:)

:hugs: to all of those feeling down. 

I am feeling pretty rough myself. Lately I've been feeling really guilty because I am just so tired/sick and have not been spending the kind of time I want with my LO and DH. I'm excited to do this for the guys and give them their baby but right now it is taking away from my family. I know it will get better but this week has just been low. 

sex... I'm in the awkward stage where I just feel fat so not up to dtd. My poor DH!


----------



## Boothh

HA! We havnt dtd since we conceived LOL! But for one thing, we've usually got a toddler in between us. At least one of us has been ill, I'm paranoid since the last scan we saw a bleed. And with previous history id rather wait til second tri. Plus my boobs are way too sore for anyone else to touch them haha. Poor DH has to suffice with a bj hahahahaha


----------



## CaliDreaming

I'm in the once-a-week gang when it comes to sex unfortunately. By the time I get dd asleep I usually fall asleep right after. Dd is such a night owl and dh works early mornings so I can't think of any ways to get any more sexy time in.


----------



## TillyMoo

Lego & picsbaby xxxx 
& hugs to anyone else feeling down

Lego I can relate to the evening battle of getting a five year old to bed (DS1) & spending the rest of it breastfeeding (DS2). Pretty hard going at the best of times but mentally exhausting when you're a sahm. It's totally draining. A 5 minute shower *alone* feels like a blinkin spa treatment sometimes! 
I'm planning a 'date' (swimming & cinema) with my 5 year old at the weekend as we never seem to spend any quality alone time together. DH isn't very hands on with DS2 just yet so I'll probably have a protest when I tell him he's babysitting! Just need some one on one with DS1 as DS2 is so needy at the minute. Looking forward to switching off at the cinema too! Xx


----------



## JerseyRose

DH and I don't get much time to DTD anymore. I'm usually asleep by 7pm, feeling sick, or just really not in the mood! Oh how times have changed, it used to be me jumping DH lol. He said the other night that now I got what I want, I don't need him anymore lol. Really hoping my libido picks up again soon!

2 days until my NT scan!! So nervously excited. Just want the baby to be ok!


----------



## rainbowsun

Had my NT scan today, and things are looking good!

Seeing the baby move around on screen was the most amazing experience--I am head over heels in love with the little bean!!


----------



## shaslove

Once a week DTD? My DH hasn't gotten any since the BFP because of my nausea at night. 

Legohouse I get it. Pregnancy is just wiping me-it's my first pregnancy & I'm just flipping exhausted.


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Lego - sorry you having a bad time :hugs:

I couldn't bring myself to even attempt the deed before 9 weeks my libido just disappeared and night time is sleep time! But during the last two weeks we have definitely picked up speed, we discovered that the mornings are the best times!!

This morning I had to beg, but he was so late for work he promised me that tonight he will make up for today :haha: which just means tomorrow anyway... but overall, libido is picking up big time and I cant say Im not enjoying it! :blush:


----------



## LegoHouse

Ah I actually was almost in the mood tonight but as usual I fell asleep feeding our son and here I am at 6.50an puking my guts up and any mild sexual feelings I had are definitely dead and burried lol


----------



## trinity_enigm

You're all such good wives and gfs! My hubby hasn't had any action since the bfp- poor sod! I have a really low sex drive anyway so with the nausea and tiredness I just haven't been able to face it. Although judging by some of my dreams my sex drive might be picking up lol!


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Trinity, I find that my dreams have also become really erotic! perhaps that is why mornings are the best for me :blush:


----------



## Sizzles

Sex? ONCE A WEEK! Your OHs should think themselves lucky. This sounds funny to me (when I say it in my head!) but we haven't had sex since _before_ we conceived!!! Why?... With IVF, OH's sample needed to be 'fresh' which meant abstaining for however long before hand, I think we went 3 days, but even then it was not... actual... sex (I was very bloated and uncomfortable from all the drugs). So before that it was a couple of weeks or so from what I recall. When you've been trying for a baby for so long, things in the bedroom become more than regimented, so much so that we did the necessary over a 10day period each month, but were too exhausted (plus I'd get spotting for up to 2 weeks of the month, which doesn't make you feel sexy) to bother much beyond that. My reasons now are that I just want to make sure everything is ok, plus earlier on I had the OHSS and all-consuming tiredness. In theory, if I get a scan at todays or next week's consultant appointment, then that will be a green light (though personally I just don't really feel like it). Otherwise it'll be after the NT scan on 9th!
So that's all of you in the know about my non-existent sex life!

Hugs to Lego and Picksbaby - sorry you guys are having a hard time of it.


----------



## Boothh

Iv been having wild dreams too lol! My dreams when I'm pregnant are always like that though!
I'm a lime! One more week til scan :happydance:


----------



## joeyjo

My friend has just been over and basically offered me all her maternity clothes :happydance: she is really stylish and a similar shape to me (non-pregnant). Now all I need is a bump :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Boothh said:


> Iv been having wild dreams too lol! My dreams when I'm pregnant are always like that though!
> I'm a lime! One more week til scan :happydance:

A lime is quite big when you think about it! I am a week and 2 days from my scan! Cant wait!!


----------



## Sassymom

We finally DTD for the first time in weeks last night. I felt bad I haven't been in the mood. DH has been totally understanding and lovely while he waits for me to bring up the topic. He just says he can't wait for the second trimester when libido picks up lol.


----------



## 1eighty

TillyMoo said:


> DH isn't very hands on with DS2 just yet so I'll probably have a protest when I tell him he's babysitting!

if he throws a hissy fit, just tell him "it's NOT babysitting, it's _*PARENTING*_!"

re: DTD... DH and i have been dieting since end of january, and as he's losing weight his libido is picking up ^^ which would be great if mine was anywhere to be seen!!!


----------



## trinity_enigm

1eighty said:


> TillyMoo said:
> 
> 
> DH isn't very hands on with DS2 just yet so I'll probably have a protest when I tell him he's babysitting!
> 
> if he throws a hissy fit, just tell him "it's NOT babysitting, it's _*PARENTING*_!"Click to expand...

I actually meant to say something similar but got distracted by all the sex talk lol. How come it's called babysitting when dads do it? Do I get to call it baby sitting all the time I'm on maternity leave lol? I'm sure babysitters will get paid more than I will?

How are all of your maternity packages looking? Mines actually pretty good. I get 18 weeks fully pay then down to smp for 21 weeks.


----------



## CaliDreaming

That is so true about men and "babysitting" their own kids! My dh is the same way. It's a good thing women are the ones that get pregnant because I don't see how the human race would have survived the other way around.

Trinity, I'm going to take 3 months, which is the max most women get in the U.S. and since I have enough leave saved up I'll still get paid. I'm totally envious of women in other countries who get months and months of leave, but I'm fortunate because here a lot of women only get six weeks unpaid leave.


----------



## Boothh

I moan about DH a lot but really he's pretty good and does take care of the kids whenever he's home and without much complaint x


----------



## CaliDreaming

joeyjo said:


> My friend has just been over and basically offered me all her maternity clothes :happydance: she is really stylish and a similar shape to me (non-pregnant). Now all I need is a bump :dohh: :rofl:

That was so nice!! Now you can spend that money on baby!


----------



## minni2906

CaliDreaming said:


> That is so true about men and "babysitting" their own kids! My dh is the same way. It's a good thing women are the ones that get pregnant because I don't see how the human race would have survived the other way around.
> 
> Trinity, I'm going to take 3 months, which is the max most women get in the U.S. and since I have enough leave saved up I'll still get paid. I'm totally envious of women in other countries who get months and months of leave, but I'm fortunate because here a lot of women only get six weeks unpaid leave.

That's all I get, 6 weeks, but because my company has short term disability and pregnancy is covered, I'll get 66.6% of my pay while I'm out.


----------



## Jess812

hi ladies, just wondering if anyone wishes to chat on facebook also theres a due in june 2014 closed group. I find myself on there often well on other pregancy groups so feel free to come along,og

sorry if its not relevant to some x


----------



## hoping:)

I was in the once a week DTD group but the last two weeks have been blah. Hopefully 2nd tri brings back some energy and less bloat!

I agree most dads consider it babysitting their own kids which is sad and unfair! I got really lucky and have a DH who adores his time with DD. I never have to ask him to do anything because he just does it. A few months after she was born he actually stopped working so that he could stay home full time with her. We both didnt want to put her in child care so for most of her life he has been a stay at home dad. I hope that in the next few years we can switch roles and I will stay home with her. 

Maternity leave is not so good in the US. I get 6 weeks paid for a vaginal delivery and 8 weeks for c-section. With my daughter I took 2 ½ months and used vacation time. This time around I am not so upset about it since I wont have a newborn. It will be nice to have the time to get back to normal and spend quality time with my family. 

Jess-Thanks for the offer on FB! I am part of a group on there but rarely ever have the time to get on:dohh:


----------



## TillyMoo

He he, didn't mean to make my poor DH out to be a bad Daddy! DS2 is VERY much so a mummy's boy ( I stay at home& am still breastfeeding him) so usually within a couple of hours of my leaving him (with anyone,not just DS) he 'll start looking out the windows & fretting. He loves his Daddy to bits but he's a mummy's boy! DS1 & DH get on like a couple of friends (he was very into Mummy at this stage too) so I've know it's just a wee phase :)


----------



## JerseyRose

DH is like an animal these days! I swear men only want what they can't have! We DTD about twice a week, and only because DH won't take no for an answer if he's in the mood! It's kinda funny because it used to be me wanting it all the time, and he'd like to save it for the bedroom. But now, if I accidentally brush past him while cooking dinner he wants it then and there and he's like a starving animal lol.

I wish I could enjoy it more, because it is a nice change. But now after DTD I think to myself Ok sweet, I've got 3 days off before he'll want it again! haha :haha:

I have my NT scan tomorrow at 2.15pm. All I dreamt about last night was my scan and being on edge to see if the baby was ok. Really hope today goes fast!

I am feeling heaps better now though. Yesterday was the first day I didn't get nauseous at all, and I was even still awake at 8.30pm!


----------



## Hazybaby84

I'm so envious of those of you lovely ladies that are getting to do the dance. My OH won't even come near me, I keep trying to initiate things with him and all he does is frown at me. I don't think he could move quick enough away! To be fair though, I'm definitely not in the mood myself tonight to even bother him, my stomach and down where my uterus is, is really hurting tonight. I think its constipation but I'm not like the fact it aches and hurts near where my uterus is though! :(


----------



## LegoHouse

Well we finally attempted it again and it hurt so we stopped and now I'm bleeding again. Blergh :(


----------



## joeyjo

LH :hugs:

As for us, we've woken up to snow! Not masses but it's not even December yet! Grrr


----------



## Boothh

I can't believe you have snow in Spain and we havnt had any in the moors yet lol!

Lego :hugs: hope you're okay


----------



## Picksbaby

Well I had my scan yesterday everything okay baby very active measuring at 12+1 so bang on still due 10th June.

But yesterday had a bad ending my partner left us ... He said he can't do this said he loves us but he's all of a sudden decided he's not ready and would like me to have a abortion. Knowing he's not ready why did he choose for me to come off the pill why was he happy the first two times we got pregnant the third time was a shock seeing as we were on a break from all the heartache of miscarriage and this baby is so wanted by me!! But I wanted us to be a family what I thought was happening what we both wanted!. 

I'm in need of a huge hug and light at the end of tunnel.


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Oh Picks massive :hugs: I am so sorry to hear that, I can just imagine how you feel, just remember that everything will work our no matter how dire it seems now. Of course that doesn't stop you from curling into a ball and crying your eyes out, but we women are strong so I just know you will pick yourself up and be the best Mom for you and your babies :flower:

Theres always sunshine after the rain! :hugs:


----------



## LegoHouse

I had a scan this morning. Baby was huge lol! Measuring 12 weeks on the dot, with long legs :) So jealous that everyone else gets pictures. I don't get a picture until my official scan on Monday!


----------



## trinity_enigm

Congrats on the scans ladies. One week and one until mine!!

Picks I'm so sorry :hugs: it's a rubbish thing to be going through but just surround yourself with all the lovely supportive people in your life and remind yourself that you aren't alone and you can do this xx


----------



## Frizzabelle

Hi ladies, is it too late to join? I'm due June 14th.
I've been diagnosed with sub chorionic hematoma, anyone here have experience with this? I'm terrified but I had a scan at 10+5 and baby was fine. I'm 11+4 now and due another scan next week x


----------



## Frizzabelle

Edit.

Hi ladies, is it too late to join? I'm due June 14th.
I've been diagnosed with a sub chorionic hematoma, after having a massive bleed. anyone here have experience with this? I'm terrified but I had a scan at 10+5 and baby was fine. I'm 11+4 now and due another scan next week x


----------



## rainbowsun

Happy thanksgiving to those celebrating it!!


----------



## asmcsm

Picks, I'm so sorry to hear about your situation :( I really hope that everything works out for you and your family :hugs:

Welcome frizzabelle, I do not have a SCH but a girl in my other BnB group has had one since she was 5 weeks and it was very heavy blessing for a long time. She's now around 16 weeks I think and the bleeding only happens occasionally. They do scan her often to check on it but generally SCH will take care of themselves and absorb by about 20weeks. You should be okay.


----------



## 1eighty

awwww picks, how crap! don't lose hope though, friend of mine went through first and second tri alone, but the FOB woke up and decided to make an effort towards the end, they're back together and he's a wonderful dad to her DD.

scan monday!


----------



## Jess812

Sorry to hear that Picks. Maybe hes abit worried/scared/hurting from previous mc's.

hopefully he'l realize hes been silly and become a father x


----------



## Boothh

Sorry picks :hugs: hope you can work things out xx

Happy about your scan Lego :happydance:

Happy thanksgiving everyone that celebrates!! 

Frizz I have an extra chorionic hematoma which I don't think is as serious as an SCH. Nobody seems worried anyway and I havnt had any bleeding x


----------



## confuzion

Frizzabelle said:


> Edit.
> 
> Hi ladies, is it too late to join? I'm due June 14th.
> I've been diagnosed with a sub chorionic hematoma, after having a massive bleed. anyone here have experience with this? I'm terrified but I had a scan at 10+5 and baby was fine. I'm 11+4 now and due another scan next week x

Hey not too late. Sorry about your bleed that must have been scary but glad to hear baby is doing well. Congrats on your June sunflower :flower:

Lego - sorry you've been having such a rough time with the pregnancy. And now another bleed. But also glad to hear baby is doing well in there :thumbup:

Picksbaby - REALLY sorry to hear about the troubles with your partner. I hope it's just a temporary freak-out and that he comes around. 

Happy thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## OpheliaVY

Frizzabelle said:


> Edit.
> 
> Hi ladies, is it too late to join? I'm due June 14th.
> I've been diagnosed with a sub chorionic hematoma, after having a massive bleed. anyone here have experience with this? I'm terrified but I had a scan at 10+5 and baby was fine. I'm 11+4 now and due another scan next week x

Welcome! I have a SCH with a major bleed at 11 weeks. They finally found it after the 3rd scan attempt. My Dr. said it was normal and it should resolve itself in a few weeks. I bleed off and on brown blood at the moment but find that taking it easy helps a lot.


----------



## jenniferannex

Hi all,

Welcome frizzabell :D
Glad to here your scan went well Lego!
Same about your scan picks baby but im so sorry you're going through this with your OH. I agree with the others, he's probably in panic mode and made a snap decision without even thinking. Maybe he's panicking about what might happen with your previous miscarriages. I hope he realises he's making a mistake and comes round soon. Big hugs :hugs::hugs: xxxx


----------



## Sizzles

Picksbaby, Honey, I'm so sorry. As others have said, hopefully he'll sort himself out... idiot!

My consultant appointment yesterday went well. I came home and told OH I'd been to the 'fat people's clinic'! ;D But I didn't feel I fitted in as I don't have a noticable bump and everyone else did, to varying degrees. The midwife couldn't find the heartbeat with the handheld jobby, so I got to have a quick scan and saw my baby with the hiccups - so cute! Obviously they didn't do any measurements or anything, but baby was 'active' and that's all I wanted to see. I don't have to attend my appointment next week as I saw 2 consultants yesterday. I'm now on baby asprin too - can't exactly remember why, but something (fibroids I think) could cause the blood to be sticky and slow down the rate that baby receives it. They said that I'll have regular growth scans from 28 weeks and they won't let me go beyond 40/41 weeks - suits me!


----------



## Mangoes

Hi ladies! Once again, I've been MIA, but thanks to Thanksgiving I actually have some down time. I had my physical exam last week, hubby is excited to go to ALL of my appointments. No matter how mundane I think they are ha. The pregnancy is chugging along, actually, this morning hubby laid on my stomach and flipped out because he felt something hard just above my pubic bone. When I told him it was my uterus beginning to rise - the look on his face was priceless!

As happy and hectic of a time this has been for us, it seems that my pregnancy has somehow caused some sort of drama and I'm not happy about it. I have a half sister on my dad's side, she's actually not even a full year older than myself. We've always had a rocky relationship (well actually everyone in the family does) because of some nasty things she's done and still does.

I try to look past it for the sake of having some sort of relationship with her and my niece, but we actually don't talk much. She actually carries some sort of resentment towards me and our younger sister (and we honestly don't know why). Anyway, when I announced my pregnancy to my dad's family - they were beyond thrilled and kept emphasizing that I had done things the "right" way because my husband and I were married before we conceived.

To get to the point, as I mentioned, she resents anything that I do. When she found out I was engaged, she judged my husband for petty reasons such as his looks and interests. She went on to say she could never settle down and get married - but then a month later was desperately trying to marry this low life she had picked up.

When I got pregnant and told my close family, her reaction was expected but it still hurt. She was upset and didn't care. Nearly two months later, she's claiming she's pregnant again due to a one night stand (which was the same manner she got pregnant with my niece). My dad called her out and asked her if she did that on purpose and yeah....she basically did because essentially the spotlight was on someone but her and my niece.

Sigh, nonetheless I'm still happy for her, considering that she seems to enjoy being a mom and regardless of the circumstances of my new niece or nephew, it's just annoying me and really bothering me that she's doing this.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Picsbaby - I am so sorry. :hugs: hopefully everything turns out well :flower:

So as you know I had my app Monday so I called my mom and dad ( divorced ) and told them and gave them permission to mention it to our family but not anybody else since I still feel like it's too soon :shrug:

My OH unfortunately doesn't have any family . His only family is his best friend ( and his girlfriend and their daughter ) and there were coming for thanksgiving ( Tuesday - Thursday ) and after my app I asked him if he is going to say something and he said yes , when I see him in person . 
But he didn't . I had to walk all around the house with big shirts to sweaters sweating like never :growlmad: and she kept asking me if I am pregnant because my belly is kinda big :shrug:, I never said no but always kinda played it save making jokes etc :dohh:
And he still didn't say anything :shrug:
I even told him today morning that they are technically his family so he should tell them and he said ok :wacko:
They left like 15 minutes ago . So I asked OH what is his deal. Why didn't he say anything if he has some issue with it or if he is ashamed or something because when I was pregnant with his son he couldn't wait to tell everyone :shrug:
He said it's gonna be even bigger surprise when I am going to be further along :dohh:
I mean ... WTF !?!?!? :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
I don't know why is this driving me so mad but it is . It's not like the baby is unplanned or something :shrug: I am confused .

I guess there is nothing you can say about it , I just needed to get it out because right now I am boiling inside out with anger .... :cry:

Oh and they didn't call from the scan app so I guess it's going to Be sometimes in the next 2 weeks :growlmad::cry:


----------



## minni2906

Happy Thanksgiving all who celebrate!!

I am thankful for my growing little one. &#9825; and for all of you and your support!

I can't wait until next Friday. I am so hopeful she will use doppler to find baby's hb so I know all is well!


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

:hi: ladies, 

Mangoes, I am so sorry about your half sister, its clear she is very threatened by you! I completely understand why you would be upset. We announcing our pregnancy to my in-laws next week after my app, my sister in law is 4 weeks ahead of me and is flaunting it around that she will be providing the first grandchild, little does she know that I am also pregnant and will be having my kids around the same time and ITS TWINS! She is going to freak, I just don't understand why things are always a competition!

Proud, Im sorry about OH, how annoying, I would feel the same way, I cant wait to announce this pregnancy!

Happy thanksgiving Minni! Wow almost 10 weeks, yey for double digits :happydance:

AFM, nausea has kicked in, it seems to be picking up the closer we get to 12 weeks, 6 days to go until my app! I cannot wait, 1. to see my babies and 2. we tell the world :dance:

Can it hurry up already!!!


----------



## SweetMel

It's 2 am here and I'm awake. Grr. Why can't I sleep normal any more? I wake up to pee. Then I need a drink. Then I'm hungry. Sleeping while pregnant is tricky.

We announced to the family yesterday. Some were quite, but most were thrilled. My two boys are happy. I didn't know how they would react.


----------



## Boothh

Mangoes sounds similar to my SIL - forced her bf to propose because we got engaged. Got pregnant out of jealousy that we had a baby and the spot light was off her. Loads of stuff. I laugh now though as were happily married and on baby number three with everything going for us. She lives at home with her parents and can barely look after her child. Oh and her fiancée left her a few weeks before their wedding :') well that's what happens when you're bitter and twisted! I felt sorry for the guy tricked into a baby and marriage. He had a lucky escape.


----------



## trinity_enigm

One week until my scan. I'm so excited!! I had a dream last night I was at my scan and although I had a 9am appointment everybody else got to go in before me. Them finally it was my turn but just I walked through the door to the scan room the alarm went off and woke me up :(


----------



## Irish Girl

Hi Ladies, can I join? I'm pregnant with our second child, am currently 12+4 and me and my Husband are both 32.

Had my 12 week scan on Monday and all is going well so far so fingers crossed for the rest of the pregnancy!


----------



## Zooy

Had my scan today, baby stopped developing a long time ago. So just waiting for a drs appt to see about a D&C.
Bye bye ladies, enjoy the rest of your months!


----------



## confuzion

Zooy said:


> Had my scan today, baby stopped developing a long time ago. So just waiting for a drs appt to see about a D&C.
> Bye bye ladies, enjoy the rest of your months!

Really sorry. Unfortunately, I know how you're feeling all too well. Hope I see you on the TTC boards.


----------



## confuzion

Irish Girl said:


> Hi Ladies, can I join? I'm pregnant with our second child, am currently 12+4 and me and my Husband are both 32.
> 
> Had my 12 week scan on Monday and all is going well so far so fingers crossed for the rest of the pregnancy!

Congrats. Of course you can join. Welcome.


----------



## jenniferannex

Irish girl welcome and congratulations :)

Zooy im so sorry :hugs::hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Zooy ... I am so sorry :hugs:

I was just wondering girls. Does any of you have idea when is the last time to have growth scan to find out your due date ? :shrug:
I had irregular periods and when my doc did the ultrasound she said I look week bigger but she cannot measure with that so she is going to send me for a scan and she said they gonna call me when the app is .

When I was pregnant with my son I had my first OB app at 15 weeks and I was measuring 12 weeks ( from the outside ) and I remember the doctor telling me I missed the growth scan time because I am too far to find out if the baby is small or if I conceived later .

I am 12 weeks tomorrow and I know it usually takes them week or two to schedule ( or find a spot for an app ) and they still didn't call ( the doc told me they should get back to me by Wednesday ) :shrug:

It's not really important , I was just curious :haha:


----------



## JerseyRose

So so sorry zooy :( 

So I had my scan yesterday and baby was measuring exactly on time! When I laid down for the scan I started crying because I was so afraid of what I was about to see! But once I seen my little baby on the screen wiggling around I felt on too of the world! I'm low risk for Down syndrome from my scan so just waiting for my blood results to come back early next week.

We told the rest of our family and friends yesterday and we announced on fb this morning. So happy to finally be able to share our exciting news with everyone!!


----------



## joeyjo

:hugs: zooy :hugs:

Proud mama - my doctor in Switzerland with ds1 told me that around 8-13 weeks is the best time. Babies grow more uniformly early on but the measurements can be out by about 20% just because what they are trying to measure is so small. Around 8-13 weeks it easier to get the measurements close to what they really are and the babies still grow relatively uniformly but the babies are still quite straight. After 13 weeks the babies all grow differently and also the spine curves so a measurement of the longest crown-rump length depends on the sonographer opinion a little more and the babies grow differently anyway. 

I'm shattered today - we went out for my husbands work do last night. Cocktails (or diet coke in my case!) and canapés in a bar in the city on the 13th floor so amazing views! It cost us a babysitter and petrol but the rest was on the company :thumbup: luckily ds2 slept - last time we had a babysitter he woke up, got angry and then shouted at the sitter "no" "no" "no" and "go" "go" "go" for ages till we got a call and came home! I was a bit nervous!


----------



## trinity_enigm

I'm sorry zooy :hugs:



So last week I was a lime and this week I'm a plum. I always though a lime was bigger than a plum lol! Every days a school day.


----------



## Sizzles

I agree Trinity. When I was a lime, I didn't bother telling OH that week, cos I knew plum was coming up and I just thought it was a bit weird! Other than that, I enjoy announcing each Tuesday what our baby is! :happydance:

Told 3 more people at work this week, and since I only work Thursdays and Fridays, I've asked them to talk freely about it, in the hope that people will know by next week when I'm in, and I won' t have to do the telling! Although I haven't had my 'proper' scan yet, I was just keen to get it out in the open and not have to worry about people saying "She's got a baggy jumper again!" I'll still wear them, but will be happier knowing that people aren't speculating.


----------



## 1eighty

so sorry Z, hope you'll be back when you're ready. <3

scan monday, getting nervous.


----------



## LegoHouse

My scan is Monday too x


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

12 weeks today :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## SweetMel

I'm so sorry zooy. :hugs:


----------



## CaliDreaming

I am soooo behind on posts, but just wanted to say how sorry I am for you zooy. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Welcome to all the new ladies!


----------



## minni2906

So sorry Zo. :hugs:

Congrats to all the ladies who've had scans. :happydance:

Still just counting down to Friday for my first real obgyn appointment. :coffee:


----------



## LegoHouse

I hate to be the first crazy... but is anyone feeling movement yet? I'm so sure I can feel my baby move already..... Is that insane?!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

LegoHouse said:


> I hate to be the first crazy... but is anyone feeling movement yet? I'm so sure I can feel my baby move already..... Is that insane?!

I am not sure . Once or twice a day I have the same flutters / butterflies I had with my son before his first kicks but I am not sure since I have the placenta anterior and some saying I am probably going to feel the baby very late but some saying they didn't have any difference with placenta posterior and anterior :shrug: 
But I think yes , sometimes I can feel the baby flip :baby:


----------



## LegoHouse

I had an anterior placenta with Oliver and you could feel him kick from the outside at 16 weeks! Everyone is different x


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

So sorry Zooy sending you loads of :hugs:

I am so counting down to Friday, cant wait to see my little babies again, its been too long!

I don't feel them move, but I definitely hear them, with the Doppler they all over the place, lots of whooshing sounds and kicking, its amazing, sometime I just listen to them kick, I just love it :cloud9:


----------



## 1eighty

LegoHouse said:


> I hate to be the first crazy... but is anyone feeling movement yet? I'm so sure I can feel my baby move already..... Is that insane?!

felt my uterus hopping around at 8w+ and i do keep thinking i feel flutters... but then i fart.


----------



## jenny25

could i join please :) at the moment my due date is 29th june have my 12 week scan on 16th :D xxx


----------



## confuzion

jenny25 said:


> could i join please :) at the moment my due date is 29th june have my 12 week scan on 16th :D xxx

Hiya. Welcome and congrats jenny.


----------



## jenny25

thank you :D xx


----------



## JerseyRose

Yay! Second trimester today!!
I agree about the fruit sizes too! It's weird that you go from a lime to a plum to a peach?


----------



## jenniferannex

Welcome newbies!!

Glad everyone's scans went well :) excited to see all the pictures of up coming scans!!

I have had the most awful week :( I've been so stressed and everything big or small makes me want to burst into floods of tears! Even now thinking about things that have annoyed me I feel like crying about them! And it's not just a little cry it's literally balling my eyes out! I feel so sad! My hormones really must be all over the place, I can't wait to wake up and feel abit better!!


----------



## Picksbaby

Scan photos from 12+1 any gender guesses using nub or skull theory ? I have a feeling as to the gender! Don't want to wait till 21st dec to find out!! I can't wait having a early gender scan. 

[https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q225/jaysmith92/Mobile%20Uploads/image-5.jpg


----------



## minni2906

Beautiful scan pics! Picksbaby, if I had to guess I'd say girl but I have no idea really. Haha. 

Five more sleeps until my appointment! :happydance:


----------



## asmcsm

Picks- I'm gonna guess boy since skull isn't super rounded like most girls I've seen.

12 weeks today and NT scan tomorrow! I can't wait to see my little plum bouncing around!


----------



## Picksbaby

I've been thinking boy looking at my scan with my daughter https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q225/jaysmith92/Thisone-Copy-1.jpg


----------



## asmcsm

Yea, definitely thinking boy for you! Can't wait to post my scan tomorrow and hear some guesses too! I'm hoping for a girl and feel like it's a girl but we shall see!


----------



## Frizzabelle

I've definitely felt baby fluttering around! Only once though so far x


----------



## LizChase

I hope everyone (who celebrates it!) had a great Thanksgiving! My 12 week appointment is tomorrow, where they do a genetics test to test for abnormalities, and where I can also find out the gender with a blood test! I still can't decide if I want to find out or not! Eeek, need to make a decision.


----------



## jenniferannex

Picks baby I think boy :)

I'm feeling much better today, had a really good and happy day, let's hope there's many more!!!


----------



## LegoHouse

I'd say boy Picksbaby!

I can't wait to post my picture tomorrow ahh x


----------



## LegoHouse

I still feel like absolute rubbish. Puking all the time. I thunk I'm in for 9 months of wanting to die just like when I was pregnant with my daughter. If this baby is a boy I will be shocked! X


----------



## Irish Girl

Thanks for the warm welcome xx

I thought the feeling sick and headaches would be easing off now but today has been terrible! I've felt like my head is going to explode all day :cry:

Going to bed to hopefully sleep it off :sleep: - if I can get to sleep that is (Husband is a snorer).

Catch you all later :winkwink:


----------



## SweetMel

Jenny, welcome and happy and healthy nine months to you. :baby:

Picks, I think it looks like a boys. :haha:

Afm, I have one day where I have energy and then the next day I'm completely exhausted and sleep a lot. I feel so guilty for napping so much. I don't accomplish very much. :nope: Tonight I sleep by myself because my husband works nights, but then he will have a few days off. I'm not looking forward to having to share the bed. I don't sleep as well. :blush: I think I'm more tired this time around. I don't remember being this tired with my other two. :sleep:


----------



## Boothh

Good luck everybody with scans today!

Jesse has conjunctivitis and I can't get him in the docs til this evening so he's off school and I don't know what I'm gonna do about my first aid course!


----------



## joeyjo

I think a pharmacist can prescribe for conjunctivitis Boothh - they def can for adults and older kids. They wouldn't when g was just under 1 but said that under 1s had to see doc. Worth a try.


----------



## Boothh

School insist on antibiotics and pharmacist will only give eye drops! So we have to see the doc x


----------



## Sizzles

I reckon girl Picksbaby! Seems pretty mixed at the moment!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Picks, I think I would say girl too. I'm not good with the skull or nub theory though and mostly rely on placenta placement.

AFM: I was looking at myself in the mirror and I'm not really showing at all. With dd I was breaking out my maternity clothes but this time around I really don't have a real bump, just bloat. I hope I do have a nice round bump like I had with dd!


----------



## LegoHouse

My due date has changed to June 13th :)

I'm trying to add a picture lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Sassymom

Sorry for being MIA! Just finished catching up with everything. 

We revealed we were pregnant to the rest of our families on Thanksgiving. I had my "eating for two" shirt on an kind of just waited for people to notice and get it. At my families house it was one of my cousins who walked by and was like "BS, no you're not." Everyone was so shocked and happy for us.

At DH's family's house, they had a much bigger reaction (also 3 x the amount of people there). His cousoin's girlfriend got it first, then his grandmother saw it and kind of flipped out shouting "WHAT DOES THAT SHIRT SAY!?" Then there was a lot of excited screaming :) it was so fun! His little cousin who has predicted every gender baby right so far (there are three other pregnancies in the family besides us) says boy for us, so we will see :)

So now I am in my second trimester, and I swear I have round ligament pains. It hurts like a B....


----------



## LegoHouse

We thought we were having a girl this time but everyone says it looks like a boy ahh x


----------



## Mangoes

1eighty said:


> LegoHouse said:
> 
> 
> I hate to be the first crazy... but is anyone feeling movement yet? I'm so sure I can feel my baby move already..... Is that insane?!
> 
> felt my uterus hopping around at 8w+ and i do keep thinking i feel flutters... but then i fart.Click to expand...

That happens to me sometimes, but then last night, I thought I felt something kind of reverberate and bounce around a bit. Maybe it was gas...it would be wild for me to feel little one this early.


----------



## shaslove

I've been MIA too, crazy week-had a good thanksgiving & went shopping too. I'm still SUPER constipated it's so annoying. And I threw up last night. But I'm in 2nd tri, yay ! Our gender scan is Jan 16.


----------



## trinity_enigm

It's about 16:30 here and so far I've managed all day without my sea bands on!! I'm so pleased!!


----------



## 1eighty

13+1 <3


----------



## asmcsm

Ahhh! All these scan pictures are making me so anxious for mine this afternoon! 5 hours to go!


----------



## confuzion

Congrats on your scans ladies. Lego - I'll move your due date.


----------



## joeyjo

Scan tomorrow morning :flower:

And oh my word, there are loads of people in 1st tri with August due dates - time is beginning to creep by!


----------



## Boothh

joeyjo said:


> Scan tomorrow morning :flower:
> 
> And oh my word, there are loads of people in 1st tri with August due dates - time is beginning to creep by!

Can't believe it's been 5 years since that was us!!! Crazy x


----------



## joeyjo

Boothh said:


> joeyjo said:
> 
> 
> Scan tomorrow morning :flower:
> 
> And oh my word, there are loads of people in 1st tri with August due dates - time is beginning to creep by!
> 
> Can't believe it's been 5 years since that was us!!! Crazy xClick to expand...

I know!

My mum keeps going "uh-oh you're gonna have 3 under 5"
I keep laughing and saying "but only for 2months" - as if G's birthday will magic him into a mature, helpful, always compliant type! :rofl:


----------



## LizChase

Just got back from my 12 week appointment! Everything looked good and the baby was wiggling all over the place. I went ahead and got the blood test for gender. It didn't cost any extra. I call a phone number in a week to get the results, so if I decide I don't want to know I just won't call!


----------



## JerseyRose

Here's my little munchkin at 12+5

https://i1324.photobucket.com/albums/u608/TiarnaHall/scan_zps8ec8ddef.jpg

The sonographer seen the nub but we could only see from a front look so couldn't really tell which way it was pointing. She said if she had to guess she would say a girl. Anyone have any guesses?


----------



## SweetMel

I love all the new scan pics. :happydance: 

I can't believe there are babies due in August already. :saywhat: Time moves quickly!

I always feel the baby moving on the left side. Does that mean girl? Can someone post a good link for gender prediction?


----------



## asmcsm

Here's my can pic from today! Baby was a wiggler and had te hiccups. It was way too cute <3 US tech wouldn't tell me heartrate or what I was measuring though :growlmad: she said I had to wait to hear from my dr for that. I wish she would have got a nub shot but she didn't. I thought I saw it a couple times though and I thought it looked like a girl so we'll see
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## OpheliaVY

Hey ladies! I have a quick rant and my OH just tells me to let it go. He's so passive... but I'm a bag of hormones so I just can't let stuff go. 

THE IN-LAWS

You could say me and the MIL have a mutual toleration of each other. She's the passive aggressive type and I'm more brutally honest. I didn't earn her favor by eloping with her son and not signing a pre-nump she casually mentioned to OH. They have money and I came from dirt poor foster care. I have a son from a previous marriage, and while I'm very grateful she's assumed the grandmother role she tends to forget I'm his mom, what I say goes and I don't negotiate or compromise. I admit that probably due to my background I'm overly possessive of my son and a complete control freak. I share him half the time with his dad but when he's with me he's mine, mine MINE! I get severe anxiety that something bad might happen to him if he's not with me, so I don't loan out what I can't replace. I digress.. 

Chirstmas: Holidays that bring out the worse in people. We've decided not to exchange gifts with my OH's sister and her fiancé. My MIL buys for us regardless of what we say so we buy for her too. The issue came up when I suggested a limit on what they SIL and MIL spend on my son. The last 3 Christmas's they have spent a fortune on him. I'm talking thousands of dollars each. The same goes with birthday's. It's always over the top and drives me crazy. My son already gets 2 birthdays and 2 Christmas's from me and his dad. He's 7 and he never wants for anything. He's starting to act like a spoiled brat and I'm trying to tone it down. They know this but they are giving me grief saying Christmas is about the kids (and he's the only one on this side of the family).. I'm trying to teach him the true meaning of Christmas and that it's not about PS4's and iPod's. They just want to buy him EVERYTHING and they're not respecting my wishes of a $100 limit each. 

The argument hasn't happened yet.. but I know it's coming. She'll say something to OH tomorrow since they run the family business together and he's not a speaker of his mind like I am, he has a "whatever" attitude about it mostly. 

Am I just being hormonal and making a mountain out of a mole hill?? I also feel like I'm trying to make an effort with her trying to include her in things with us and she keeps telling me no. I've asked her to go to the NT scan, out to eat and to a Christmas function over Thanksgiving and she declined every offer. Maybe I'm just building from that, idk? Some days I just want to withdraw the proverbial olive branch and extend the naughty finger to them, but because I love OH I try every day to make nice. 

Sorry for the long winded post.. it feels good to just get it out. Thanks for reading. Feel free to tell me I'm just being a bitch and I'm overreacting.. We need to hear it sometimes. If not, advice on how to handle these people would be very much appreciated.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Agrrr... I feel so sick today . It's probably the most ever ...
I felt great for the past week and today it hit me like a hammer in the head 

Also still waiting for the call about my scan . It suppose to be a growth scan and I am going to be 13 weeks Saturday . I am also out of town since Friday morning so they have 3 days to call and schedule it . 
I am not a driver so OH has to drive me there ( and watch our son anyway ) so the later they call more difficult for him to take a time of from work . 

How is everyone else feeling ?


----------



## Boothh

Scan tomorrow!!! 

I don't get along with my MIL. So kind of dreading them knowing about the baby because I know she will come sniffing around or cause drama. Iv had enough of that woman now and really don't want her in my life. She should respect your wishes but at the same time, my mum always goes overboard on presents too. Not to that extent though!


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Boothh said:


> Scan tomorrow!!!
> 
> I don't get along with my MIL. So kind of dreading them knowing about the baby because I know she will come sniffing around or cause drama. Iv had enough of that woman now and really don't want her in my life. She should respect your wishes but at the same time, my mum always goes overboard on presents too. Not to that extent though!

OMW that sounds just like my MIL


----------



## Boothh

Ibelieveitwil said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> Scan tomorrow!!!
> 
> I don't get along with my MIL. So kind of dreading them knowing about the baby because I know she will come sniffing around or cause drama. Iv had enough of that woman now and really don't want her in my life. She should respect your wishes but at the same time, my mum always goes overboard on presents too. Not to that extent though!
> 
> OMW that sounds just like my MILClick to expand...

She actually crashed my wedding believe it or not haha and that's just the tip of the iceberg. I could be here all day but I don't even want to get myself angry thinking about her! It's for another day haha xx


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Boothh said:


> Ibelieveitwil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> Scan tomorrow!!!
> 
> I don't get along with my MIL. So kind of dreading them knowing about the baby because I know she will come sniffing around or cause drama. Iv had enough of that woman now and really don't want her in my life. She should respect your wishes but at the same time, my mum always goes overboard on presents too. Not to that extent though!
> 
> OMW that sounds just like my MILClick to expand...
> 
> She actually crashed my wedding believe it or not haha and that's just the tip of the iceberg. I could be here all day but I don't even want to get myself angry thinking about her! It's for another day haha xxClick to expand...

Haha, well she didn't crash my wedding but she did tell everyone how much she hates me, that was at my bridal shower as well... she has dragged my name through the mud! She even told people that I was infertile and her favourite DIL who I cant stand is so fertile because she fell pregnant on her honeymoon. Unfortunately she miscarried but fell pregnant a couple months ago and is about 6 weeks ahead of me. They have no idea I am pregnant or worse that its twins, they are going to freak after our announcement on Friday. Just pray the appointment goes well!! I could also go all day talking about the crap she has done to me! But its not like we aren't over emotional already! :haha:


----------



## Boothh

Ibelieveitwil said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibelieveitwil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> Scan tomorrow!!!
> 
> I don't get along with my MIL. So kind of dreading them knowing about the baby because I know she will come sniffing around or cause drama. Iv had enough of that woman now and really don't want her in my life. She should respect your wishes but at the same time, my mum always goes overboard on presents too. Not to that extent though!
> 
> OMW that sounds just like my MILClick to expand...
> 
> She actually crashed my wedding believe it or not haha and that's just the tip of the iceberg. I could be here all day but I don't even want to get myself angry thinking about her! It's for another day haha xxClick to expand...
> 
> Haha, well she didn't crash my wedding but she did tell everyone how much she hates me, that was at my bridal shower as well... she has dragged my name through the mud! She even told people that I was infertile and her favourite DIL who I cant stand is so fertile because she fell pregnant on her honeymoon. Unfortunately she miscarried but fell pregnant a couple months ago and is about 6 weeks ahead of me. They have no idea I am pregnant or worse that its twins, they are going to freak after our announcement on Friday. Just pray the appointment goes well!! I could also go all day talking about the crap she has done to me! But its not like we aren't over emotional already! :haha:Click to expand...

Hahaha id love to be a fly on the wall when you announce it's twins LOL! I have two boys and I hope my DILs never think of me like that! So evil for making her son happy lol xx


----------



## 1eighty

OpheliaVY said:


> Am I just being hormonal and making a mountain out of a mole hill?? I also feel like I'm trying to make an effort with her trying to include her in things with us and she keeps telling me no. I've asked her to go to the NT scan, out to eat and to a Christmas function over Thanksgiving and she declined every offer. Maybe I'm just building from that, idk? Some days I just want to withdraw the proverbial olive branch and extend the naughty finger to them, but because I love OH I try every day to make nice.
> 
> Sorry for the long winded post.. it feels good to just get it out. Thanks for reading. Feel free to tell me I'm just being a bitch and I'm overreacting.. We need to hear it sometimes. If not, advice on how to handle these people would be very much appreciated.

tell them they can spend $100 on physical presents, but if they are really interested in making a difference in his life they can put anything over and above that into a trust fund account for him instead. that way they get to buy him a present and provide for his future, rather than burn the $$$ on toys he won't have a use for in 3 years.

good luck!


----------



## gertrude

1eighty said:


> tell them they can spend $100 on physical presents, but if they are really interested in making a difference in his life they can put anything over and above that into a trust fund account for him instead. that way they get to buy him a present and provide for his future, rather than burn the $$$ on toys he won't have a use for in 3 years.
> 
> good luck!

this, very much this. if they really care about your son, they should be investing in his future and not in plastic tat now. And if they don't respect that then I'm sorry your OH should be having that conversation with them and not you. He needs to grow a pair and stop being half arsed. It's his Mum, but you're now his first priority (you and your family together) and he should stand up for what YOU believe.


----------



## Sassymom

I normally have a very good relationship with my In-Laws, but I was about ready to kick my MIL's arse last night. I was on the phone with my mom when in the background I hear my sister saying that my MIL had posted on her FB about my pregnancy! When we announced to our families on Thirsday we said no FB till after I get a full time position as I have a few friends from work on there. It's not that I don't trust the people from work, it's just that I don't want to give my work any reason not to hire me full time. I had a long message written out to my MIL when DH stepped up and called his mom to delete the post... I was seething! It's not her or her friends place to announce my pregnancy, especially after everyone was explicitly told DON'T SAY ANYTHING ON FACEBOOK!


----------



## CaliDreaming

asmcsm, cute scan pic!!

Ophelia, so sorry you have so much trouble with your MIL. That would make me livid. I agree with gertrude that your OH really is the one that needs to step up and set things straight, so I would direct all your energy toward motivating him to do something. The trust fund is an excellent idea!

ProudMomma, sorry you're feeling so sick today. Hopefully it is just a passing thing. I hardly feel sick anymore but I am more tired than usual. No matter how much I sleep it isn't enough.

Boothh, good luck on your scan!

Ibelieveitwill, your MIL is going to go bonkers once she finds out you're having twins. Good news is the best revenge! I know you might be bracing for her reaction but I hope you enjoy every bit of her misery over your good fortune.

Sassymom, I can't believe your MIL announced on facebook after you explicitly told her not to. It would be bad enough even if you didn't have work friends on, but the fact that you're worried about it affecting your chances at FT employment makes it that much worse. 



SweetMel said:


> I love all the new scan pics. :happydance:
> 
> I can't believe there are babies due in August already. :saywhat: Time moves quickly!
> 
> I always feel the baby moving on the left side. Does that mean girl? Can someone post a good link for gender prediction?

Sweetmel, I think you're thinking of the Ramzi theory and that is based on the placement of the yolk sac/placenta. If the placenta is on the left, then that means girl and if it's on the right then that means boy. It really doesn't matter where the baby is because they can move around.

genderdreaming.com has a good forum and has a whole subforum devoted to ultrasound gender predictions. That is a site for women who are trying to sway for a certain gender so those ladies take things very seriously!

AFM: I'm lucky not to have too much MIL drama. I get along with my MIL okay although when we visit she does tend to not respect how I raise my child. She is very old school when it comes to discipline and other things related to parenting, so I would never let her babysit unless it is an absolute emergency. She is also a Jehovah's Witness and her constant efforts to try to convert us to her religion are super annoying. She has given up on me and semi given up on dh but I think she may try to influence dd when she gets older and that may be a source of conflict in the future. But for now things are not bad between us.


----------



## joeyjo

Had my 12 weeks scan but unfortunately the scan in combination with the screening blood test has put me at high risk (1 in 50) of Down's. Nuchal translucency was 3.2. Got an appointment with genetics service tomorrow morning to discuss further testing etc.

Other than that scan was good, everything else looks normal and baby measuring to dates. 

Wish I didn't have to do all this in a foreign language.


----------



## Boothh

joeyjo said:


> Had my 12 weeks scan but unfortunately the scan in combination with the screening blood test has put me at high risk (1 in 50) of Down's. Nuchal translucency was 3.2. Got an appointment with genetics service tomorrow morning to discuss further testing etc.
> 
> Other than that scan was good, everything else looks normal and baby measuring to dates.
> 
> Wish I didn't have to do all this in a foreign language.

:hugs: the odds are still on your side Jo, hope your appointment goes well x


----------



## joeyjo

Boothh said:


> joeyjo said:
> 
> 
> Had my 12 weeks scan but unfortunately the scan in combination with the screening blood test has put me at high risk (1 in 50) of Down's. Nuchal translucency was 3.2. Got an appointment with genetics service tomorrow morning to discuss further testing etc.
> 
> Other than that scan was good, everything else looks normal and baby measuring to dates.
> 
> Wish I didn't have to do all this in a foreign language.
> 
> :hugs: the odds are still on your side Jo, hope your appointment goes well xClick to expand...

Thanks. I just keep thinking back to edward's cystic hygroma that was missed in pregnancy - I am so thankful for that as they are so often bad news that it would have stressed me out so much. ever since he had that diagnosed & I googled I have been convinced I'd get high nuchal measurements...


----------



## CaliDreaming

joeyjo said:


> Had my 12 weeks scan but unfortunately the scan in combination with the screening blood test has put me at high risk (1 in 50) of Down's. Nuchal translucency was 3.2. Got an appointment with genetics service tomorrow morning to discuss further testing etc.
> 
> Other than that scan was good, everything else looks normal and baby measuring to dates.
> 
> Wish I didn't have to do all this in a foreign language.

So sorry about the screening test results. With dd, I had a 1 in 53 chance of Down Syndrome and I was scared to death. I declined an amnio after a follow up ultrasound revealed that dd had no soft markers for DS so I didn't want to risk it but the fear was still there. She ended up not having it. In the U.S. they now have a non-invasive blood test to test for DS that is over 99 percent accurate in detecting it, so I hope you have that option where you're at. 

Just remember that the vast majority of women who get a positive screen go on to have babies that do not have DS. It is only a screening test. However, in order to find those small number of women who have babies with DS, they have to draw on a larger pool of women who don't but have certain abnormalities in their blood testing that fit the DS profile. The ultimate goal of this type of screen is to reduce the number of women who have to get amnios because they are costly and carry a small risk of miscarriage. In the U.S., they are gradually phasing out this blood screening test in favor of the new genetic blood test and hopefully the rest of the world will follow soon.

Also remember that if they didn't detect any other markers for DS and if your baby is measuring where s/he should for dates then it's unlikely that there's anything wrong. Doctors have gotten much better at detecting the signs of DS via ultrasound.

Again, so sorry you have to go through this. When it happened to me, it ruined my whole pregnancy so I hate to hear other women having to go through it.


----------



## Sassymom

I have a cousin who was born with Downs Syndrome by surprised. My aunt didn't have the NT test done so it wasn't detected. He has a lot of problems with his hips, but he is the happiest and sweetest 3 year old you will ever meet. People who know him are changed forever just from his attitude and the love this little boy brings out from everyone he touches. 

Having a child with DS is costly, time consuming and stressful, but as my aunt says, it is worth it all. I refuse genetic testing and my NT scan because nothing any test will say would make me feel any different about my child-to-be. 

Wishing you the best of luck joeyjo


----------



## Boothh

I was just reading and it says that a measurement under 3.5 is normal! Is it just in combination with the bloods and your age then? Xx


----------



## joeyjo

2.5 - 3.5 is a grey area apparently. Over 3.5 would be worrying even with completely normal bloods. 

George's was about 2.4 I think. I'm not sure I had it done with Ed, I can't remember it anyway.

Just reading full report - despite telling me verbally that everything else was fine they have written in the report that the nasal bone wasn't able to be assessed :cry:


----------



## Boothh

joeyjo said:


> 2.5 - 3.5 is a grey area apparently. Over 3.5 would be worrying even with completely normal bloods.
> 
> George's was about 2.4 I think. I'm not sure I had it done with Ed, I can't remember it anyway.
> 
> Just reading full report - despite telling me verbally that everything else was fine they have written in the report that the nasal bone wasn't able to be assessed :cry:

DONT panic could've just been position. I know it's hard, but you've had concerning scans with this baby before and they've turned out to he worry over nothing! Hopefully everything will be explained better at your appointment and you'll have a better idea of what the next step is. You should talk to our group too, xx


----------



## joeyjo

Boothh said:


> You should talk to our group too, xx

Great minds! I just posted :kiss:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Boothh said:


> DONT panic could've just been position. I know it's hard, but you've had concerning scans with this baby before and they've turned out to he worry over nothing! Hopefully everything will be explained better at your appointment and you'll have a better idea of what the next step is. You should talk to our group too, xx

Good points!! I understand that the nasal bones are often difficult to find and a lot depends on how the baby cooperates. Maybe this is why they didn't mention it to you during the scan.

I hope you can get further testing and hopefully peace of mind as soon as possible. Nothing worse than worrying about your baby!


----------



## LizChase

I understand about the mother in law drama. I've had my fair share with mine. She didn't like me right off the bat because I am not religious, and she very much is. My husband and I moved in together before we were married, and that was a huge issue for her. The worst was when my husband got cancer. She didn't agree with the ways we handled it, took over at the appointments, so much so we had to stop telling her when they were so she couldn't come. My husband and I both are the type that don't want to discuss things a bunch, don't want to make a big deal out of things, and she didn't respect that at all and was constantly trying to offer advice and tell us what to do. I remember one appointment I didn't go to, because my husband told me he didn't want me to come, and she said I was a bad wife for not going. >< 

I totally understand what you're saying about respecting your parenting too. I don't have kids yet, but I see how she is about my niece and nephew. I worry a lot about the religion aspect too. I know she'll insist on taking my kids to church and talking to them about religion, when I don't want that at all.

joeyjo: Sorry about the stress with the scan! Just remember that while 1 in 50 sounds bad, it's really only a 2% chance. More then likely everything will be perfectly fine.


----------



## Boothh

I'm so nervous for my scan! Even though I heard the hb yesterday! It's not even 8am yet and my scan isn't til 2pm! Today is going to drag!


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

You so lucky your scan is today! I have over 48 hours to go! Its going to all be okay! Don't stress!


----------



## TMM10811

I went to the doctor and my due date has changed.. I am not longer in the sunflower group... Baby is due July 4th! Thanks for everything! Good Luck to you all!! Ill see you soon on the 2nd trimester board!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Just a rant :dohh:
So ok was waiting all this time for someone to finally call me about my scan and still nothing :growlmad: ( they we're suppose to call my Monday the latest ) 
So I called the hospital ( where my OB is ) and they told me they don't do that and gave me another number , there they told me I am suppose to have special scan and they don't do that and gave me another number , there they kept telling me someone tried to reach me and could ( which is not true - no missed call , no voicemail ) and after what seemed like ages they finally gave the number for the clinic where I am suppose to have the scan and there they told me that's weird that no one called and I was suppose to have the scan already and they rescheduled to Monday dec.9th :dohh:
I am so mad ! I was suppose to have the scan last week ( this week the latest ) :growlmad:
And on top of it we are going to visit my oh 's best friend for a weekend and they already kept asking me over the thanksgiving if I am pregnant and oh wants to wait after scan :dohh:
Also this is suppose to be dating scan which should be done by 12 weeks of preg. The latest and I am going to be 13+2 :coffee:
I was so excited and now I have to wait for another 6 days :cry:
Why do I have to wait for everything so long ? It's killing me :cry:


----------



## 1eighty

ProudMomma2Be said:


> Also this is suppose to be dating scan which should be done by 12 weeks of preg. The latest and I am going to be 13+2 :coffee:
> I was so excited and now I have to wait for another 6 days :cry:
> Why do I have to wait for everything so long ? It's killing me :cry:

caaaaaaaaaalm... i was 13+1 at my scan and they were able to date it just fine :)


i understand the frustration, really i do. i'd had 3 scans with DS by this time and we've only had the one with minion! i'd also ask for proof they tried to contact you, and complain if they cannot provide evidence.


----------



## confuzion

TMM10811 said:


> I went to the doctor and my due date has changed.. I am not longer in the sunflower group... Baby is due July 4th! Thanks for everything! Good Luck to you all!! Ill see you soon on the 2nd trimester board!

Sorry to see you go. But it's nice you're baby is a July Jellybean now :winkwink:


----------



## SweetMel

I'm going to have my NT scan on the 16th. The tech said it would take a long time. She said like over an hour. I can't imagine. Why would it take that long?


----------



## Frizzabelle

Proudmomma, I've been told my scan isn't til the 12th when I'll be almost 14 weeks! I was also told that I'd have it as soon as I turned 12 weeks due to my bleed so I'm very angry about it. U fortunately there's no earlier ones though so I just have to wait it out :(. Counting down the days x


----------



## LizChase

SweetMel said:


> I'm going to have my NT scan on the 16th. The tech said it would take a long time. She said like over an hour. I can't imagine. Why would it take that long?

I had mine on Monday.. I was probably there an hour. The scan itself didn't take that long, but the whole appointment did. Maybe that's what they mean? You have to drink a lot of water before and wait for your bladder to be full. Then the scan, which was maybe 20 minutes? They do the ultrasound then take pics from all different angles and measure stuff. Then I had to wait and do a blood test, then talk to a PA about what the results mean when I get them.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

SweetMel said:


> I'm going to have my NT scan on the 16th. The tech said it would take a long time. She said like over an hour. I can't imagine. Why would it take that long?

It takes a while to measure everything :haha:
The baby is moving and ,,running,, away and you need the right angles :dohh:
With my son it took over 1.5 hours because they could not get femur lenght :haha:
Every time they need to do measurements of something for the first time , it takes quite a while .


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

1eighty said:


> ProudMomma2Be said:
> 
> 
> Also this is suppose to be dating scan which should be done by 12 weeks of preg. The latest and I am going to be 13+2 :coffee:
> I was so excited and now I have to wait for another 6 days :cry:
> Why do I have to wait for everything so long ? It's killing me :cry:
> 
> caaaaaaaaaalm... i was 13+1 at my scan and they were able to date it just fine :)
> 
> 
> i understand the frustration, really i do. i'd had 3 scans with DS by this time and we've only had the one with minion! i'd also ask for proof they tried to contact you, and complain if they cannot provide evidence.Click to expand...

It is not really about the fact that it's going to be at 13 weeks :haha:
It's more about the waiting , I want to finally hear my babies HB and see my baby and know everything is ok :baby:
I. Was just so sure it's going to be this week and I was so excited so the fact that I have to wait another week just flipped me :haha:s:blush:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Frizzabelle said:


> Proudmomma, I've been told my scan isn't til the 12th when I'll be almost 14 weeks! I was also told that I'd have it as soon as I turned 12 weeks due to my bleed so I'm very angry about it. U fortunately there's no earlier ones though so I just have to wait it out :(. Counting down the days x

That sucks , especially with the bleed :nope:
Well , there is probably nothing we can do , just wait it out :shrug:


----------



## SweetMel

Proudmamma, I bet it does seem like a long wait. But, what can we do? I get so mad at all of the nurses and receptionists who schedule things. You would think that with modern technology their jobs would be so much easier than it used to be. I'm waiting for the receptionist at the doctor's office to tell me when my next appointment is with the doctor. They had wanted me to come in on the day after Christmas but when I told her no she didn't have any other dates to offer me. :dohh:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

SweetMel said:


> Proudmamma, I bet it does seem like a long wait. But, what can we do? I get so mad at all of the nurses and receptionists who schedule things. You would think that with modern technology their jobs would be so much easier than it used to be. I'm waiting for the receptionist at the doctor's office to tell me when my next appointment is with the doctor. They had wanted me to come in on the day after Christmas but when I told her no she didn't have any other dates to offer me. :dohh:

Yes , sometimes it seems like it's their first day of work :haha:


----------



## Boothh

https://i744.photobucket.com/albums/xx85/foolsgoldx/995164C8-6F01-4C1A-9FEE-4D055C6608C5.jpg

Baby! 
Was measuring 12+5 but they wouldn't change my due date really annoyed about it because, it's wrong! I complained the first scan because they dated me less than I knew I would and they dated me at 6+5 which is really early to be given an official due date, they even said it was due to cuts in funding in the conversation! Nobody would take me seriously so iv rang the complaints department now. I know my date is wrong and I'll be having a c section at this rate they will give me a section on my real due date and more chance of going into labor before then! :( it's really stressing me out and I already have anxiety. It actually said 12+6 on the screen too I saw it and of she would've put that down she would've changed the date because 5 is borderline! Agh it's really really pissed me off I keep crying about it


----------



## kaylacrouch93

Im due June 25th!


----------



## Picksbaby

My 13 week scan 

https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q225/jaysmith92/Mobile%20Uploads/image-7.jpg

Starting to think baby looks more like a girl? Even though my head keeps telling me boy


----------



## Mangoes

Aww I'm so excited for your scans!! I haven't had one since 7 weeks and probably won't have another for some time, we'll see at my next appt! Ever since hitting 12 weeks, my clumsiness is on an entirely new level. I was standing perfectly still on an escalator and nearly fell, then as I was leaving a VERY public restroom I just tumbling over - flat on my face.

I was panicking that I might have hurt my little one, but it seems I scratched up my hands more (I broke my fall with my hands).


----------



## Boothh

If anybody wants to gender guess for me feel free also! 
And I know my EDD rant is pathetic but it's just ruined my day, all I can think about now is what if I go into labor before section!
I made it seem like I'm not grateful that the baby was healthy and tucked up nicely in there! It was amazing apart from that I got to see the screen the whole time!


----------



## Picksbaby

*booth* what due date have they given you and what was it meant to be? I know what you meant though with my daughter they gave me 2nd March Which I knew was out I should of been due around 27th feb private scans also added up to feb date and she came on the 25th feb in the end I know it's not much but yours is a csection. What was her reasons for not changing you date? The women at my scan said oh you've had a dating scan your due date might change slightly but were to go from today's measurments


----------



## minni2906

Sooo jealous of all these scans!

2 more sleeps until my appointment!


----------



## LizChase

Boothh said:


> If anybody wants to gender guess for me feel free also!
> And I know my EDD rant is pathetic but it's just ruined my day, all I can think about now is what if I go into labor before section!
> I made it seem like I'm not grateful that the baby was healthy and tucked up nicely in there! It was amazing apart from that I got to see the screen the whole time!

Sorry it's so upsetting! But I wouldn't worry about it too much. As you get closer to the end, they will know when the baby is fully developed and ready, and I'm sure they will schedule the c-section accordingly, regardless of your EDD.


----------



## jenniferannex

Hi all, I've not been around for a couple of days!!

Loving all the scan photos and good luck to everyone with scans and apps coming up :)


----------



## Boothh

They won't they do it at 39 weeks which will really be 40 weeks. This maternity department is the worst by soooo far of any iv been in and it's been a few lol! 
My due date is still the 18th. Should've put it back to the 12th/13th but she wouldn't as it was 'borderline' even though I already raised an issue I thought the first scan when they gave me my EDD was wrong. They dated me at 6+5 but a lot of hospitals won't date you until after 8 weeks. At the first scan I was put back ten days which I knew was wrong! It's just so frustrating because they speak to me like I don't know what I'm talking about but I do!
And the risk of me going into labor before planned section will be high because Jesse was born at 40 weeks and more likely to be earlier with subsequent children. I don't know with teddy cus he was planned section. But I have quite had anxiety so this will literally eat me up and ruin my last pregnancy which should be special.
I know it's pathetic and stupid thing to be so upset over but my mind doesn't see it like that and this is gonna make me ill I know it. I hope the complaint department will come through and help me!


----------



## joeyjo

Boothh speak to your midwife and I presume you'll have consultant spots nearer the time(?) - they will make the decisions re when to section and just push for 38weeks, explain your anxiety etc.

What was heart rate? They say over 140 is more likely a girl ....


----------



## CaliDreaming

TMM10811, good luck with your pregnancy! Who knows, your baby may end up being a sunflower after all. 

Congrats to all the ladies who have had good scans. To all the ladies who are still waiting, please hang in there! I know the wait must be agonizing!

Booth, I can totally understand why you were freaking out over the due date since you're planning on having a C-Section. You should definitely complain and make sure your due date is not too late. One thing I've learned that you can't just blindly trust doctors to do what's right. They have tons of patients and don't have enough to time to devote to each individual case that it deserves.

AFM: I have a feeling that I will go at least to my due date this time around and maybe beyond. Last time I was induced at 38 weeks because of painful and frequent contractions. It took over 21 hours before I was fully dilated. I'm hoping this time that the weird contractions don't happen again!

Also, I looked in the mirror today and it looks like I have a real bump starting!! :)


----------



## confuzion

kaylacrouch93 said:


> Im due June 25th!

Welcome and congrats!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

joeyjo said:


> Boothh speak to your midwife and I presume you'll have consultant spots nearer the time(?) - they will make the decisions re when to section and just push for 38weeks, explain your anxiety etc.
> 
> What was heart rate? They say over 140 is more likely a girl ....

My sons HB the entire pregnancy was around 160 :haha:


----------



## Boothh

Thanks girls hopefully they will ring me back tomorrow! 
Hopefully even if they don't listen when I go to my 20 week and they say I'm measuring big I can push the issue again then! 

This babies heart rate is always around 160-168 everytime I get it up on screen with the doppler!


----------



## LegoHouse

Oliver was always around 159, Caitlyn was around 140-145 x


----------



## 1eighty

DS was always above 160 :)

might ring my midwife, there is no mention in my notes about femur length, presence of nasal bone, anything like that. I WANT TO KNOW!


----------



## CaliDreaming

I'm having a boy and his hr at 8 and 10 weeks was 179 and 167 at 12. I don't remember dd's but I know it was much lower.


----------



## CaliDreaming

1eighty said:


> DS was always above 160 :)
> 
> might ring my midwife, there is no mention in my notes about femur length, presence of nasal bone, anything like that. I WANT TO KNOW!

Hopefully that means that everything was perfect with nothing amiss!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

I have probably silly Christmas related question :haha:
I am going to use Xmas stocking this year for the first time :happydance:
( originally from Europe and we don't use those ) 
And my question is ... What really is the purpose of Xmas stockings and what you put in ? :shrug:


----------



## minni2906

Proudmama- "stocking stuffers" usually candies or small toys for kids. For adults you could do phone covers, gift cards. Pretty much anything that will fit it in really. There's no real "protocol". Haha. :thumbup:

Eta: from what I learned in school, stockings originated because children would hang their wet socks (from playing outside in snow) by the fire to dry overnight and when Santa came he put small surprises in them.


----------



## jenniferannex

I'm not sure what Lily's heart rate was but this baby is always around 160 xx


----------



## joeyjo

Just letting you know that after my combined screening and NT scan results put me at high risk I met with a genetic specialist yesterday. Following her advice I have booked in for a CVS (placental biopsy) next week. I asked about the blood test options - The harmony test is only available privately here and is 700, they did offer it on a trial through my hospital but stopped as they got a lot of issues with them getting inconclusive results additionally she inquired about result time frame and due to time of year we would be looking at a minimum of 3-4weeks. The materniT21 test she said appears better on the data but is not yet available here. Panorama test also not available.

I looked at the pros and cons of CVS v amnio; the risks at my hospital are very low for both and identical for both and so although it is generally considered more invasive I opted for cvs as I can have it done next week and get the results very quickly. The hospital is a large teaching hospital with a lot of very specialized staff.

In for a hectic weekend getting ready for our trip back to the uk over Christmas as I will be on bedrest for 48hours after the procedure and "light duties" for 2 weeks. The highest risk of miscarriage following the procedure is in the first day or so.


----------



## 1eighty

oh best of luck joeyjo, keeping everything crossed for you hun xxx


----------



## CaliDreaming

joeyjo said:


> Just letting you know that after my combined screening and NT scan results put me at high risk I met with a genetic specialist yesterday. Following her advice I have booked in for a CVS (placental biopsy) next week. I asked about the blood test options - The harmony test is only available privately here and is 700, they did offer it on a trial through my hospital but stopped as they got a lot of issues with them getting inconclusive results additionally she inquired about result time frame and due to time of year we would be looking at a minimum of 3-4weeks. The materniT21 test she said appears better on the data but is not yet available here. Panorama test also not available.
> 
> I looked at the pros and cons of CVS v amnio; the risks at my hospital are very low for both and identical for both and so although it is generally considered more invasive I opted for cvs as I can have it done next week and get the results very quickly. The hospital is a large teaching hospital with a lot of very specialized staff.
> 
> In for a hectic weekend getting ready for our trip back to the uk over Christmas as I will be on bedrest for 48hours after the procedure and "light duties" for 2 weeks. The highest risk of miscarriage following the procedure is in the first day or so.

So sorry you don't have the Harmony and other tests available to you. That's wild that it costs so much and takes so long to get the results back where you are. Anyway, CVS is a very safe procedure and complications are extremely rare. Most women are very happy they decided to undergo it. I decided a long time that if I was at high risk again I was either going to get CVS or amnio if I couldn't get the blood testing. The peace of mind is worth it. Last time when I declined I stressed out beyond belief the entire pregnancy. 

Hopefully in two weeks or so you will have gotten your results back and this will all be a thing of the past!


----------



## Sizzles

Best of luck Joeyjo. It sounds like everything is under control. Fingers crossed for a good result.


----------



## confuzion

Thinking of you joeyjo :hugs:. I'm hoping and believing it will all turn out alright.


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Perfect scan today, babies are just lovely. You can get a full update on my journal (Destination: Twin Miracles) with a picture of the twins :thumbup:


----------



## jenniferannex

Good luck joeyjo! Hoping everything turns ok ok :flower:

That's great ibelieve! I'm going to have a nosey now :D


----------



## CaliDreaming

Ibelieveitwil said:


> Perfect scan today, babies are just lovely. You can get a full update on my journal (Destination: Twin Miracles) with a picture of the twins :thumbup:

Going to check it out now!!


----------



## trinity_enigm

So I've just got back from my scan and it was amazing!! Can't stop looking at the picture (which I will post later when not on my phone)

Nt measurement was 1.3 so that seems ok. Age is on my side so will have to wait on the results of the blood test. They dated me at 13+4 so good job I had the scan today as next week would've been too late! Which changes my due date to 9th June :)


----------



## trinity_enigm

Also noticed last night (this is a bit weird) that's belly button has gotten really shallow lol. I've always had a super deep belly button (like half my little finger) now there's barely anything!!


----------



## Boothh

:hugs: Jo good luck xx

Hope everyone else is okay! I'm still waiting for the complaints department to get in touch but will call on Monday if nobody gets back to me!

I keep looking at baby things and tempted to buy something but thinking I might wait til the sales in a few weeks!


----------



## CaliDreaming

trinity_enigm said:


> Also noticed last night (this is a bit weird) that's belly button has gotten really shallow lol. I've always had a super deep belly button (like half my little finger) now there's barely anything!!

Congrats on great scan!! On the belly button, most pregnant women get an outie during pregnancy!! It goes back in after the baby is on.


----------



## Rel

I've had my scan today and everything is completely fine!:thumbup:
My due date has been changed because I now measure 13weeks 4 days so that makes me the same as trinity due 9th june, even though in France they set my due date as 16th june. 

Jo, I hope everything goes well for you, good luck!


----------



## 1eighty

trinity_enigm said:


> So I've just got back from my scan and it was amazing!! Can't stop looking at the picture (which I will post later when not on my phone)
> 
> Nt measurement was 1.3 so that seems ok. Age is on my side so will have to wait on the results of the blood test. They dated me at 13+4 so good job I had the scan today as next week would've been too late! Which changes my due date to 9th June :)

both mine have been 1.3 :D i think age is still on my side, i'm under 35 at least. not too worried, put the figures into a random website and it came up with fairly decent odds, so unless there's something funky in the bloods i reckon we'll be just fine :)


----------



## minni2906

Sitting at my docs office waiting to be seen. She's running behind. This is torture!


----------



## trinity_enigm

Rel said:


> I've had my scan today and everything is completely fine!:thumbup:
> My due date has been changed because I now measure 13weeks 4 days so that makes me the same as trinity due 9th june, even though in France they set my due date as 16th june.
> 
> Jo, I hope everything goes well for you, good luck!

They originally gave me the date of 16th June too but they didn't take into account my 26 days cycle so I amended it myself lol. Now I'm miles out from that!


----------



## joeyjo

Rel said:


> I've had my scan today and everything is completely fine!:thumbup:
> My due date has been changed because I now measure 13weeks 4 days so that makes me the same as trinity due 9th june, even though in France they set my due date as 16th june.
> 
> Jo, I hope everything goes well for you, good luck!

Thanks, &
They class pregnancy as 41weeks in France if I remember correctly don't they?


----------



## confuzion

Rel and trinity: I'll move up up your due dates ladies.


----------



## Jeslynn

i have a dr appt this afternoon and hope i get to see baby and hope all is well


----------



## Rel

What they do is that they take your estimated date of conception and they add 9 months to it!


----------



## minni2906

So happy!!! I didn't have an official scan but since there is an ultrasound machine in the office my doc took a peek. Baby has definitely grown, and we saw hb!!! :happydance: I couldn't be more excited! I have to schedule a maternal fetal medicine consult for the scan to check for likelihood of downs and because of my history of miscarriage and hypoglycemia.


----------



## Jeslynn

minni2906 said:


> So happy!!! I didn't have an official scan but since there is an ultrasound machine in the office my doc took a peek. Baby has definitely grown, and we saw hb!!! :happydance: I couldn't be more excited! I have to schedule a maternal fetal medicine consult for the scan to check for likelihood of downs and because of my history of miscarriage and hypoglycemia.



thats so exciting, i go to my appt here in 20 min and hope my dr uses the one in office as well..great news for you


----------



## jenniferannex

Congratulations to all the good scans with happy and healthy babies!! :D


----------



## CaliDreaming

Great news Minni!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Good luck Jesslyn!


----------



## minni2906

I forgot to add my due date was changed to July 1st but I don't want to leave. You ladies are awesome and I'm gonna stay a June Sunflower if that's alright. :haha:

Jesslyn- how'd it go?


----------



## trinity_enigm

I can't believe I got home yesterday after the scan and work to find a letter from the hospital confirming my appointment for the scan! It's been booked for about 7 weeks- can't believe they didn't send the letter before then!


----------



## LegoHouse

I can definitely feel movement now :) especially in the evenings! Sickness is getting a little better but my anxiety is at an all time high. It's causing a few problems now :( I really need to get my butt to the docs!


----------



## 1eighty

i liked the movement, not the anxiety :/


----------



## Irish Girl

fantastic news on all the new scans! 

I thought I could feel movement last night - was so sure of it but then started doubting myself, but now I'm convinced that's what it was - it is my second baby so I'm bound to feel it sooner than last time, right?

Morning sickness has gone now, but has been replaced with a cold and bladder infection! I've been given antibiotics so hopefully they will kick in soon, but it's meant that I've not been able to have my flu jab so fingers crossed I don't get that too :dohh:


----------



## LegoHouse

Yeah I'd say I felt Oliver move around 14 weeks x

I'm not really sure how to tackle how I'm feeling at the minute. A lot of people are saying GP's don't really care about anxiety but sometimes I get so worked up over nothing I try and get Michael to stay off work :/ He won't do it, but I get really upset like I can't cope if he leaves :( x


----------



## 1eighty

i've been feeling baby doing somersaults today, for DEFINITE this time!


----------



## rainbowsun

When you ladies say you feel movement, what exactly are you feeling? Can't wait for that...


----------



## LegoHouse

Just little flicks and flips... When you know you know lol x


----------



## 1eighty

it was pokes with DS, but literal somersaults - that feeling of something turning over in a confined space - with minion.


----------



## CaliDreaming

I feel the tiniest little pokes and movements but they are so subtle I'm not sure if it's baby or just gas.


----------



## minni2906

I've been feeling some pokes and movements too but I'm not sure it's baby moving. I feel like it would be too soon especially with this being my first.


----------



## trinity_enigm

I can't wait to feel movement!

The last couple of days I've been getting a weird taste in my mouth- it's a bit like the taste after eating something really bitter and it's tricky to get it to go away. I think I mainly get the taste after eating sweet things but it's really yucky!


----------



## Sizzles

Scan tomorrow! Hubby finally gets to see our baby!


----------



## LizChase

Well I caved and called for my results from my gender test, and it's a boy! I'm so surprised! I really thought it was going to be a girl! Maybe because the girl name is the one we could agree on, haha. So the tentative name for right now is Roman Chase Borrelli. (Hubby isn't sold on Roman, he likes Royal better, but then people will call him Roy..)

They didn't include results from the NT scan in the message, but I googled normal results, and mine was 1.5mm, which is in the normal range, so I'm expecting that all that is fine.


----------



## confuzion

LizChase said:


> Well I caved and called for my results from my gender test, and it's a boy! I'm so surprised! I really thought it was going to be a girl! Maybe because the girl name is the one we could agree on, haha. So the tentative name for right now is Roman Chase Borrelli. (Hubby isn't sold on Roman, he likes Royal better, but then people will call him Roy..)
> 
> They didn't include results from the NT scan in the message, but I googled normal results, and mine was 1.5mm, which is in the normal range, so I'm expecting that all that is fine.

Congrats on the boy. Another team blue :)


----------



## OpheliaVY

LizChase said:


> Well I caved and called for my results from my gender test, and it's a boy! I'm so surprised! I really thought it was going to be a girl! Maybe because the girl name is the one we could agree on, haha. So the tentative name for right now is Roman Chase Borrelli. (Hubby isn't sold on Roman, he likes Royal better, but then people will call him Roy..)
> 
> They didn't include results from the NT scan in the message, but I googled normal results, and mine was 1.5mm, which is in the normal range, so I'm expecting that all that is fine.

Congrats on a boy!! I love the name Roman, so sweet! 

I'm jealous of the ladies who did the blood test and already know the gender! My insurance wouldn't cover it as it would cost $1700 (not sure what that is in pounds) but that's A LOT of money in my book. My hubby said I could wait a month and spend $1700 on baby stuff. Lol 

I had a dream that it was a boy. I was giving myself an ultrasound and said there's its willy and balls. Lol I wasn't disappointed in my dream so I guess that's my subconscious telling me if it's a boy I'll still be happy. I want a girl and I was so afraid if I heard boy if suffer from gender disappointment like other ladies in that forum I've been reading.


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Wow, congrats Liz Chase, we considering if we have a boy to name him Chase, not sure about the girl though, convinced its one of each. We will only find out on the January, 6 what the gender is, they don't do gender tests here?

Cant believe how quickly things are developing, first we were all waiting for our first scans now we onto the genders! Before you know it our babies will be here! 

:hug:


----------



## Boothh

Iv felt mine move too, not so often but a couple of times! You definitely know when you can feel it! 
Can't believe Christmas is so close already! Really need to get organised x


----------



## CaliDreaming

Lizchase, congrats on joining Team Blue!! :happydance:


----------



## Mummafrog

Hello ladies :) I haven't read back much, but congratulations on your little boy bumpkin! Magic <3

I've been feeling movements for about a week now I'm sure.. sometimes baby seems to be in a position where I can feel them more strongly and other times I can barely feel them, I feel some wriggles, some turning (I think) and very occassionally I've felt the tiniest thump :') I can't wait for it to get stronger so I can be more sure what I'm feeling each time!


----------



## joeyjo

Just a quick update from me. Again!

We had a long weekend of talking, reading and crying following our high risk nuchal scan - we have cancelled our CVS appointment tomorrow. We decided that we would not terminate for t21 and so the risk of the test was too high. I am looking into maternal blood testing to help us prepare for The arrival if necessary - I am likely to have the blood test in the uk over Christmas as it seems more reliable than the options available here. My only concern is if they don't have enough to test I can't easily provide a second sample. I was only classed high risk for t21 but in the unlikely event the blood test did indicate t13/t18 we may revisit other options.


----------



## 1eighty

joeyjo said:


> Just a quick update from me. Again!
> 
> We had a long weekend of talking, reading and crying following our high risk nuchal scan - we have cancelled our CVS appointment tomorrow. We decided that we would not terminate for t21 and so the risk of the test was too high. I am looking into maternal blood testing to help us prepare for The arrival if necessary - I am likely to have the blood test in the uk over Christmas as it seems more reliable than the options available here. My only concern is if they don't have enough to test I can't easily provide a second sample. I was only classed high risk for t21 but in the unlikely event the blood test did indicate t13/t18 we may revisit other options.

<3 bless you hun xxx


----------



## CaliDreaming

joeyjo:hugs::hugs::hugs: So sorry you're having to go through this. The odds are very much in your favor that everything is okay.


----------



## Sassymom

Hey everyone, I hope you all had a good weekend.

I have been feeling movement a LOT! Junie B is such a mover and a shaker, he/she will not surprise me if they end up being a gymnist or soccer player! Yesterday for a good hour it was doing flips and then would quiet down then all of a sudden *kick kick kick!!*

I also found out Friday that as of the first of the year I no longer have a job... So that was a great way to start my weekend! I have been applying to jobs like crazy but it has really put a damper on everything! .__. /pity party


----------



## trinity_enigm

Just tried to book my 16 week appointment with my midwife. She only does clinics at my gp surgery on a Tuesday and my 16 week appt would fall on Christmas Eve. Apparently she's not doing appts that day or the next Tuesday which is New Year's Eve. That means it looks like ill only get my appointment when I'm 18 weeks. Does it matter having it a couple of weeks late?


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Sitting in the waiting room , waiting for my first ultrasound ...
I really really really need to pee :D


----------



## CaliDreaming

Sassy, so sorry about losing your job. 
:hugs: It takes a real scrooge to lay someone off during the holidays. I hope you find something soon. 

trinity_enigm, I'm pretty sure it's fine to do it at 18 weeks. My next one is at 18 weeks. 

ProudMomma-good luck!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Everything went well . Baby was jumping around and sucking his thumb .
They did just the NT scan so they could not tell me if he has normal umbilical cord or if the placenta is really anterior :dohh:
Coming back in 4 weeks .
She said it looks like a boy . But she looked for like few seconds , didn't even show me anything , just said ... Looks like boy to me :shrug:
Will see in 4 weeks .
My due date is June 14 .


----------



## CaliDreaming

ProudMomma, so glad everything went well. Congrats on tentatively joining Team Blue. I know your little boy will be thrilled to have a brother.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

CaliDreaming said:


> ProudMomma, so glad everything went well. Congrats on tentatively joining Team Blue. I know your little boy will be thrilled to have a brother.

Thank you , that's what I said . It's better for my son to have brother . Not like better , but you know what I mean . They are two boys so they gonna be best buddies 

I should be more excited about that but I kinda wish now I didn't ask :shrug:

But of course the most important thing is the baby looks healthy . That makes me the happiest !


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

proudmomma2be said:


> everything went well . Baby was jumping around and sucking his thumb .
> They did just the nt scan so they could not tell me if he has normal umbilical cord or if the placenta is really anterior :dohh:
> Coming back in 4 weeks .
> She said it looks like a boy . But she looked for like few seconds , didn't even show me anything , just said ... Looks like boy to me :shrug:
> Will see in 4 weeks .
> My due date is june 14 .


----------



## rainbowsun

I can't believe some of us are oranges already! I feel like I just started being a peach :)


----------



## Jeslynn

so my dr scheduled me for a formal dating scan today, i cant wait 1 1/2 hours to go...


----------



## minni2906

Such a cute little scan picture, Proudmama!


I'm just waiting for the hospital to call me to schedule my perinatology consult and scan. :coffee:


----------



## LegoHouse

ProudMomma2Be said:


> proudmomma2be said:
> 
> 
> everything went well . Baby was jumping around and sucking his thumb .
> They did just the nt scan so they could not tell me if he has normal umbilical cord or if the placenta is really anterior :dohh:
> Coming back in 4 weeks .
> She said it looks like a boy . But she looked for like few seconds , didn't even show me anything , just said ... Looks like boy to me :shrug:
> Will see in 4 weeks .
> My due date is june 14 .
> 
> 
> View attachment 708055Click to expand...

I haven't seen it's bits but the skull looks girly to me!


----------



## joeyjo

How's everybody feeling now we are nearing the end of first tri (or even having just started second tri for some of us)

Mentally I'm feeling very relaxed and blessed now we have decided to avoid invasive tests. The stress of possibly being pressured into alternative decisions has just melted away. I am enjoying my boys and preparing for Christmas.

Physically, I am much less nauseous, my appetite has increased a little and the fatigue is easing. I've still not gained weight but at least I'm not loosing any more.

I hope everybody is managing to taking some time to enjoy their pregnancies, enjoy their kids if they have already have some and I am thinking of you all - especially those with worries about partners, jobs etc. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Frizzabelle

Joeyjo, glad you are feeling more relaxed now! 
I'm waiting for Thursday to roll around for my scan when I'll be 13 weeks +5. I'm feeling optimistic about the blood clot and hoping its either gone or at least got smaller! I've had a lot of stomach pains but hoping its my body breaking it down. 
Can't wait to see this Lil bubba. I've been feeling movements which is so sweet! 
Nausea is definitely getting less often, waiting for my energy to come back! :) x


----------



## CaliDreaming

Hi Joeyjo, I'm doing well! I am over two weeks into the second tri. My symptoms are at bay and I'm much more relaxed in general. Sometimes I forget I'm pregnant--not because I don't feel so physically, but because I'm not as worried about it as I was the first time around. The first time around I was not only fretting about health issues, the pain of labor delivery, etc., but I was researching car seats, cribs, etc. This time around I feel more like BTDT and I can just enjoy the experience!


----------



## gertrude

scan was today and my due date has been brought forward to June 21st

couldn't do the NT scan as baby was too difficult to see, a retroverted uterus and me being overweight :( I'm being referred to the quad blood test instead

saw heart beat though :)


----------



## CaliDreaming

gertrude said:


> scan was today and my due date has been brought forward to June 21st
> 
> couldn't do the NT scan as baby was too difficult to see, a retroverted uterus and me being overweight :( I'm being referred to the quad blood test instead
> 
> saw heart beat though :)

Sorry they couldn't do the NT scan. And YAY we finally have filled the June 21 due date spot!!! That was really bugging me. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## gertrude

CaliDreaming said:


> Sorry they couldn't do the NT scan. And YAY we finally have filled the June 21 due date spot!!! That was really bugging me. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:haha: nutter :D


----------



## trinity_enigm

gertrude said:


> scan was today and my due date has been brought forward to June 21st

Woohoo!! I'm also glad that spot is filled! :happydance::blush:


----------



## Sassymom

Hahaha I'm glad it's filled too xD so happy I'm not the only crazy one :D


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

I really think I can feel the baby move :baby:
Sometimes I could even feel pokes , but only on the side of my bump :shrug:
Even the movements are mostly on the sides , not really in the middle :shrug:

How is every one else ? Are you ready for Xmas ? Do you have a tree already ? 

Did everyone already announced to everyone ? 
With me it's still just my family . Don't feel like telling everybody else since I don't like that much attention . I am probably going to wait after we know what we having so people can skip asking me all the time if we know already which I know would happen :haha:


----------



## LizChase

ProudMomma2Be said:


> I really think I can feel the baby move :baby:
> Sometimes I could even feel pokes , but only on the side of my bump :shrug:
> Even the movements are mostly on the sides , not really in the middle :shrug:
> 
> How is every one else ? Are you ready for Xmas ? Do you have a tree already ?
> 
> Did everyone already announced to everyone ?
> With me it's still just my family . Don't feel like telling everybody else since I don't like that much attention . I am probably going to wait after we know what we having so people can skip asking me all the time if we know already which I know would happen :haha:

We told family at Thanksgiving. Some friends know, but I haven't done a formal announcement or anything. I'm the same way, the attention is awkward for me. I just had my hubby call his family and tell him (We were with my family on the holiday) because I didn't want it to be some big production.

We don't do a tree! Two cats and a dog would make that an epic failure, I think. :)

Crazy you can feel movements already! I haven't felt anything, and now that my morning sickness is gone, and there's not a real bump yet (just looks like I had a big meal) I can almost forget I'm pregnant!


----------



## gertrude

I caved and told my brother today but we are waiting for Xmas to tell everyone else :)


----------



## Sizzles

CaliDreaming said:


> gertrude said:
> 
> 
> scan was today and my due date has been brought forward to June 21st
> 
> couldn't do the NT scan as baby was too difficult to see, a retroverted uterus and me being overweight :( I'm being referred to the quad blood test instead
> 
> saw heart beat though :)
> 
> Sorry they couldn't do the NT scan. And YAY we finally have filled the June 21 due date spot!!! That was really bugging me. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

I'm so pleased you're pleased it's been filled! I had suspected all along that someone would either 'pop up' with that due date, or would have their DD moved to fill the spot.



ProudMomma2Be said:


> I really think I can feel the baby move :baby:
> Sometimes I could even feel pokes , but only on the side of my bump :shrug:
> Even the movements are mostly on the sides , not really in the middle :shrug:
> 
> How is every one else ? Are you ready for Xmas ? Do you have a tree already ?
> 
> Did everyone already announced to everyone ?
> With me it's still just my family . Don't feel like telling everybody else since I don't like that much attention . I am probably going to wait after we know what we having so people can skip asking me all the time if we know already which I know would happen :haha:

We've decided not to do a tree this year, as we're away for Christmas and nobody is visiting over the Christmas/New Year period - not even just for a coffee/drinks! (most unusual!) I shall put up a few decs so as not to seem like miseries, but the wrestling of the tree into place and back out in the new year, didn't seem overly appealing as someone who gets tired quite quickly!

I don't think I've already been on to say this, but apologies if I'm repeating myself! I had my 12 week scan yesterday, at 13+6. Everything looking good. It was so lovely to see the baby moving around and to see so much more detail on this scan. They've taken blood to do the combined (DS) test, but the NT measurement was low, which is good; fingers crossed nothing untoward will turn up from the bloods.

I've had a family day today: parents (who we told just over a week ago), siblings and their grown up off-spring). So I had 'new' people to tell our happy news to. It was very well received, but after a few comments about 'we know what you've done' or whatever, I came clean and told them it was an IVF baby. I think they were a little surprised, but there wasn't a stunned silence; more of and 'Oh!' then a few questions to satisfy their curiosity. 2 happy days in a row!

Still waiting for my maternity clothes parcels to arrive... I'm getting a little impatient now, especially since we've been invited to a cheese and wine do in the new year, which means another opportunity to wear my 'party' dress! (of course I pointed out to OH that I couldn't drink the wine and probably couldn't eat most of the cheese! :dohh:)


----------



## confuzion

Proudmomma and Gertrude I will update your due dates soon as I get on a computer (really annoying to do it from my phone) so soon :)

Yay for a 21st due date lol. We're all excited I see.


----------



## jenniferannex

Hi all!!

Been so bush recently had a relative over from Aus so been non stop! 
Had a quick read glad everyone is doing well and congrats on the team blues!! 
Joeyjo glad you're starting to feel better about the whole situation!

And to everyone else glad to hear you are all well :) nearly Christmas eeeekkkk!!! 

I've got my gender scan on the 22nd December! Everyone says I'm having a boy but my scan photo looks girly so we will have to see!! :D


----------



## minni2906

ProudMomma2Be said:


> I really think I can feel the baby move :baby:
> Sometimes I could even feel pokes , but only on the side of my bump :shrug:
> Even the movements are mostly on the sides , not really in the middle :shrug:
> 
> How is every one else ? Are you ready for Xmas ? Do you have a tree already ?
> 
> Did everyone already announced to everyone ?
> With me it's still just my family . Don't feel like telling everybody else since I don't like that much attention . I am probably going to wait after we know what we having so people can skip asking me all the time if we know already which I know would happen :haha:

I'm doing well, thanks. We have a tree at the house but we're putting up the tree at my mom's this weekend. That's also when we'll be telling her and my sister and grandparents. We just have to figure out how and when to tell DF's parents. I won't announce to friends/Facebook until after the new year. 

In other news, my 12 weeks scan is scheduled for next Wednesday at 7:30am and perinatology consult is January 7th at 2pm. Begin the countdowns! :haha:


----------



## Picksbaby

Had a scan do yesterday a private one just to check everything's okay due to a bit of bleeding and I badly hurt myself over the weekend but hospital didn't see the need for scanning. Baby is fine and healthy and measuring at 14+5 which would make me due 5th June ? It's quick a bit of difference 11th June give to me by nhs


----------



## Sassymom

We haven't gotten a tree yet (DH and I are going out this weekend) it will be interesting to see how our cat reacts to it. It's his first Christmas with us. We also need to finish Christmas shopping, still have a bunch of people on our list! So much to do, so little time!!


----------



## confuzion

Picksbaby - did you want me to change your date?


----------



## Picksbaby

I'm not quite sure :| because it was private nothing official will be done with the date of 4th June just wondered what the likely hood of getting my due date that wrong would be? Maybe at my 20week scan something might be picked up on... Just thought it was a bit of a jump I'm also finding out the gender next Wednesday :) at 12pm!!!!


----------



## Rel

I'm starting to get a bit jealous of you girls who either know or are going to find out the sex soon ish... I'm going to have to wait till February 13th to find out!:cry:
As far as Christmas is concerned, I still need a present for my husband and I really don't know what to get him. Any ideas?


----------



## joeyjo

Picksbaby - I've always been told a due date is +/-5 days which is why they don't change them very often. If you add 5 to your nhs date and take 5 from your private date then there is an overlap. Probably just means you are a bit less likely to go before your nhs date!


----------



## 1eighty

3 weeks 2 days til we find out :pink: :blue: :o


----------



## jenniferannex

Eeeek 1eighty it's so exciting!!! What do you think you're having?
I've got a gender scan a week on Sunday I can't wait to find out!!


----------



## Jess812

jealous of you ladies finding out earlier!!

looked at early scans for near me, there £80 only from 18weeks though and only get a 2d scan!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

1eighty said:


> 3 weeks 2 days til we find out :pink: :blue: :o

3 weeks 4 days for me :happydance:
Even tho they told me it's more likely a boy , I am still giving it a chance they can be wrong :haha: , still waiting for them to say it's a girl :haha:
Or boy who's gonna be dressed in pink dresses :haha::blush:


----------



## joeyjo

Had a check up today, weight stable since last week so at least it's stopped dropping. Little question if we are sure re invasive tests but no pressure - that was my main worry!

Surprise super quick scan just to check heartbeat too :) 

Harmony blood test booked in uk - 23dec
Next scans 3Jan and 28Jan inc indepth cardio stuff 
But I am doing well so next check for me with midwife in health centre not obgyn at hosp :)


----------



## Boothh

Only about 26 weeks til we find out the sex :haha:!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

13+5 :haha:


edit : no idea why the pic is sideways . uploaded it straight ... sorry


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

joeyjo said:


> Had a check up today, weight stable since last week so at least it's stopped dropping. Little question if we are sure re invasive tests but no pressure - that was my main worry!
> 
> Surprise super quick scan just to check heartbeat too :)
> 
> Harmony blood test booked in uk - 23dec
> Next scans 3Jan and 28Jan inc indepth cardio stuff
> But I am doing well so next check for me with midwife in health centre not obgyn at hosp :)

Glad everything looks fine :thumbup:
:thumbup: for being such a good spirit about all of it :flower:
Good luck with all the other tests :flower: ( not that you need it :winkwink: )


----------



## Frizzabelle

Had my scan today, unfortunately the blood clot is slightly bigger than before but luckily it is not near the placenta at the moment. 
Baby looks healthy though :)
20 week scan will be 27th January x


----------



## Frizzabelle

You can see the clot above the baby and curving slightly round behind its head, looks huge! x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 64.7 KB
Views: 24


----------



## joeyjo

ProudMomma2Be said:


> joeyjo said:
> 
> 
> Had a check up today, weight stable since last week so at least it's stopped dropping. Little question if we are sure re invasive tests but no pressure - that was my main worry!
> 
> Surprise super quick scan just to check heartbeat too :)
> 
> Harmony blood test booked in uk - 23dec
> Next scans 3Jan and 28Jan inc indepth cardio stuff
> But I am doing well so next check for me with midwife in health centre not obgyn at hosp :)
> 
> Glad everything looks fine :thumbup:
> :thumbup: for being such a good spirit about all of it :flower:
> Good luck with all the other tests :flower: ( not that you need it :winkwink: )Click to expand...

Thank you :thumbup:
To be honest since we made the decision that we are continuing with the pregnancy whether T21 is revealed or not both of us feel so much more relaxed and optimistic. We know we are strong and that we will be happy with a loved baby no matter what.


----------



## confuzion

Glad to see you in good spirits joeyjo. Less invasive is definitely the way to go. 

Nice bump proudmomma!

Can't wait what to see what you ladies are having in the coming weeks. 

My little one was a girl with turners. Even though we lost her it's kinda nice knowing the gender anyway :)


----------



## 1babydreamer

*Confuzion*, I've only just caught up a bit as I've been terribly sick and have only now had time to read and I just want to say I am so sorry and I'm amazed and awed by your attitude :hugs:. I've had some losses myself and so every moment of this has been nerve-wracking mixed with joy. 

Hey Ladies! Congrats on all the lovely scans and gender reveals! I can't wait till we find out the gender!
I had my first tri screening today and we get the results back in a week including the gender :happydance:. 
Baby looked great and dancing about, even sucking his/her thumb! I'm in love!! 
Here's a snap from today:
 



Attached Files:







BabyPanda_12weeks_small.jpg
File size: 81.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## JerseyRose

Here's a pic of my bump!

13wks on the left, 14wks on the right :baby::cloud9:

https://i1324.photobucket.com/albums/u608/TiarnaHall/bump13-14_zps4476ed88.jpg


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

1babydreamer said:


> *Confuzion*, I've only just caught up a bit as I've been terribly sick and have only now had time to read and I just want to say I am so sorry and I'm amazed and awed by your attitude :hugs:. I've had some losses myself and so every moment of this has been nerve-wracking mixed with joy.
> 
> Hey Ladies! Congrats on all the lovely scans and gender reveals! I can't wait till we find out the gender!
> I had my first tri screening today and we get the results back in a week including the gender :happydance:.
> Baby looked great and dancing about, even sucking his/her thumb! I'm in love!!
> Here's a snap from today:


Looks like a girl :baby:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

JerseyRose said:


> Here's a pic of my bump!
> 
> 13wks on the left, 14wks on the right :baby::cloud9:
> 
> https://i1324.photobucket.com/albums/u608/TiarnaHall/bump13-14_zps4476ed88.jpg

Wow, what a difference in one week :haha::thumbup:
Love the minnie pants :blush:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Just looked up 10 old wife's tales gender predictions :blush:
It's still 50/50 for me :haha:
Like literally one question says boy and another one a girl for me , I guess I am really going to have to wait till January 6 :cry:

Is it bad if I say I am kinda hoping she is going to say a girl this time :blush::shrug:


----------



## 1babydreamer

Cute bump pics Jersey! I just took one today myself :). 

Thanks Proud momma! We'll be thrilled with a healthy boy or a healthy girl but secretly we're both hoping it's a girl. Ive always wantef a girl but My gut is telling me boy though. Guess we'll find out in a week! I'm already in love with the little nugget either way. 
Are u hoping for a girl too?


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

1babydreamer said:


> Cute bump pics Jersey! I just took one today myself :).
> 
> Thanks Proud momma! We'll be thrilled with a healthy boy or a healthy girl but secretly we're both hoping it's a girl. Ive always wantef a girl but My gut is telling me boy though. Guess we'll find out in a week! I'm already in love with the little nugget either way.
> Are u hoping for a girl too?

Yes , I am ( we are ) really hoping for a girl . I have always wanted little girl . I fell like our family would not be complete without one :shrug:
Of course I would love another boy as much as I would love another girl . But a girl would be a bonus for us :thumbup:

I have a feeling this whole pregnancy that it is a boy . Like such a strong feeling I probably don't even need gender scan :haha:
But I had a feeling with my son he was a girl :haha:
The technician at my 13 week scan told me it's a boy she took a look for a few seconds so I don't know if it was that obvious :shrug:
I am gonna know for sure January 6 th . 
I showed my family the scan pictures and told them it may be a boy and they keep saying there is no way and it's a girl :haha::shrug:
I just want the baby to be healthy . I may have a granddaughter one day :winkwink:


----------



## 1babydreamer

ProudMomma2Be said:


> 1babydreamer said:
> 
> 
> Cute bump pics Jersey! I just took one today myself :).
> 
> Thanks Proud momma! We'll be thrilled with a healthy boy or a healthy girl but secretly we're both hoping it's a girl. Ive always wantef a girl but My gut is telling me boy though. Guess we'll find out in a week! I'm already in love with the little nugget either way.
> Are u hoping for a girl too?
> 
> Yes , I am ( we are ) really hoping for a girl . I have always wanted little girl . I fell like our family would not be complete without one :shrug:
> Of course I would love another boy as much as I would love another girl . But a girl would be a bonus for us :thumbup:
> 
> I have a feeling this whole pregnancy that it is a boy . Like such a strong feeling I probably don't even need gender scan :haha:
> But I had a feeling with my son he was a girl :haha:
> The technician at my 13 week scan told me it's a boy she took a look for a few seconds so I don't know if it was that obvious :shrug:
> I am gonna know for sure January 6 th .
> I showed my family the scan pictures and told them it may be a boy and they keep saying there is no way and it's a girl :haha::shrug:
> I just want the baby to be healthy . I may have a granddaughter one day :winkwink:Click to expand...

I know what you mean. The waiting is torture for me! I'm not a patient person ;). I will keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

1babydreamer said:


> ProudMomma2Be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1babydreamer said:
> 
> 
> Cute bump pics Jersey! I just took one today myself :).
> 
> Thanks Proud momma! We'll be thrilled with a healthy boy or a healthy girl but secretly we're both hoping it's a girl. Ive always wantef a girl but My gut is telling me boy though. Guess we'll find out in a week! I'm already in love with the little nugget either way.
> Are u hoping for a girl too?
> 
> Yes , I am ( we are ) really hoping for a girl . I have always wanted little girl . I fell like our family would not be complete without one :shrug:
> Of course I would love another boy as much as I would love another girl . But a girl would be a bonus for us :thumbup:
> 
> I have a feeling this whole pregnancy that it is a boy . Like such a strong feeling I probably don't even need gender scan :haha:
> But I had a feeling with my son he was a girl :haha:
> The technician at my 13 week scan told me it's a boy she took a look for a few seconds so I don't know if it was that obvious :shrug:
> I am gonna know for sure January 6 th .
> I showed my family the scan pictures and told them it may be a boy and they keep saying there is no way and it's a girl :haha::shrug:
> I just want the baby to be healthy . I may have a granddaughter one day :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean. The waiting is torture for me! I'm not a patient person ;). I will keep my fingers crossed for you!Click to expand...

Thank you :hugs: I still think it's a boy tho :shrug: so I am kinda getting prepared for it :haha: . 
One week more for you , three for me :happydance:


----------



## trinity_enigm

Just had the results from our Down syndrome screening. 1:5200- I'm so relieved! Started feeling really panicky when I opened the letter.


----------



## Sizzles

Great news Trinity! Still waiting for mine...


----------



## 1eighty

the longer we have to wait to hear anything the better it is. if they call you, it means your chances are high. if you have to wait for a letter, chances are low.

our scan was almost 2 weeks ago, so looking good so far!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Great news Trinity! :happydance:


----------



## Sizzles

1eighty said:


> the longer we have to wait to hear anything the better it is. if they call you, it means your chances are high. if you have to wait for a letter, chances are low.
> 
> our scan was almost 2 weeks ago, so looking good so far!

Yes, that's what I figured. My blood test was only on Monday, but they did say we should hear by phone by the end of the week, if there was a problem/if we were high risk. I guess the letters are also held up with the Christmas post at this time of year.


----------



## 1babydreamer

Congrats Trinity!!


----------



## trinity_enigm

Thanks ladies! Quite impressed as it only took a week to get them. I've just realised I've never posted a picture from the scan so here it is...
 



Attached Files:







WP_000308.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Hello ladies :flower: , how is everyone doing ? :baby:
Are you ready for Xmas ? We finally got a tree and OH brought yesterday new tv ( had the old one broken for few months now ) . That made us broke for the rest of the week and that made my Xmas shopping again last minute next weekend :shrug:
Well , it was our Xmas present and now we need something for DS :haha:

Pregnancy related - maybe little TMI - does anyone else have really itchy nipples :haha: , not breasts , just the nipples . It drives me crazy ...
Also I have sudden back ache . Only on my lower left side . It's like muscle cramp but hurts more and it's better not to move till it goes away in like 30 seconds . 
It may be AP related :shrug: 
I also feel huge already . Not just with my belly , like all over my body .
I also didn't feel any strange flutters or anything for the past few days so now I am sure if I felt the baby before or not and it sucks since I felt my son since week 11 every day till first kick at 16 weeks :shrug:

My mom is coming for sure after my sisters wedding ( because my sister didn't wanna move the wedding ) and she hopes I will give birth few days after due date :haha:
3 more weeks till wee find out for sure what we having :happydance:
Also no one told me anything about calling or sending letter after my Down syndrome blood work :shrug:

Sorry for the long post :haha:I just had a lot on my mind , I could keep going :haha::blush:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

trinity_enigm said:


> Thanks ladies! Quite impressed as it only took a week to get them. I've just realised I've never posted a picture from the scan so here it is...

Cute pic :baby:
Looks like a girl :flower:


----------



## trinity_enigm

ProudMomma2Be said:


> trinity_enigm said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies! Quite impressed as it only took a week to get them. I've just realised I've never posted a picture from the scan so here it is...
> 
> Cute pic :baby:
> Looks like a girl :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks I think girl too but I've been automatically calling her she since forever. Just seemed natural!


----------



## Boothh

Hi girls hope everyone is well!

Proud that's what I always think - I have 2 boys already and this is the last baby! If we have another boy then chances are I'll have a granddaughter so ah well! Healthy baby is most important! 

I am starving all the time recently! Just can't stop eating, after an hour I'm feeling sick because I'm that hungry again! Suppose better than morning sickness though and I'm not taking my meds anymore! x


----------



## joeyjo

Great that you've managed to stop the mess Boothh x

My appetite has picked up. I'm beginning to dread gaining weight now - I love being this much lighter, clothes fit that haven't in years. I know it's all for the good of baby but my bumps are pathetically small and I gain weight everywhere else instead - with my first I got told of in the same consult for gaining too much weight and not having a big enough bump :dohh:
I'm just dreading looking thick waisted and fat until 7-8months.

Anyway I made the most of my weight loss last night and went out in a little satin minidress with a flippy hem that I haven't been able to wear in years! I tried it on the summer and couldn't pull it down over my tum & thighs!


----------



## rainbowsun

I put maternity clothes on today for the first time, and I was so, so comfortable! I have no clue how I can go back to regular clothes tomorrow, but I don't want my students to know I'm pregnant yet :(


----------



## SweetMel

ProudMomma and JerseyRose, You ladies have some really great bump pictures.

Frizzabelle, 1babydreamer and trinity, your scan pics are great. I love all of these great scans. 

Joeyjo, I hope everything turns out okay with your results. FXd for you. 

Trinity, that is great news. 

I will be having my NT scan tomorrow morning. Im so excited. I cant wait to see how much bigger the baby has grown since last scan. 

I hope everyone else is doing fine.


----------



## 1babydreamer

SweetMel said:


> ProudMomma and JerseyRose, You ladies have some really great bump pictures.
> 
> Frizzabelle, 1babydreamer and trinity, your scan pics are great. I love all of these great scans.
> 
> Joeyjo, I hope everything turns out okay with your results. FXd for you.
> 
> Trinity, that is great news.
> 
> I will be having my NT scan tomorrow morning. Im so excited. I cant wait to see how much bigger the baby has grown since last scan.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing fine.

You'll love the nt scan! It takes a while to get all the measurements so you get extra baby viewing time! ;)


----------



## jenniferannex

Hi all!!

Trinity congrats! That's great news :)

Proud momma, I've not itchy nipples but for some reason my legs are super itchy!! Driving me mad!! 

Sweet Mel good luck for you scan! I look forward to seeing a pic!

AFM I've got my 16 week midwife app today, so I'm looking forward to that! Then I've got my gender scan on Sunday wahoooo!!!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Ugh, I've been having issues with my sinuses the whole pregnancy. My nose is constantly running or stuffed up. It feels almost like I have a cold but I'm not sick. This didn't happen with dd!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

CaliDreaming said:


> Ugh, I've been having issues with my sinuses the whole pregnancy. My nose is constantly running or stuffed up. It feels almost like I have a cold but I'm not sick. This didn't happen with dd!

I have it too . Not running nose but stuffed / swollen . I had it with my son also and it didn't go away until I hop gave birth :haha:


----------



## 1eighty

ProudMomma2Be said:


> CaliDreaming said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, I've been having issues with my sinuses the whole pregnancy. My nose is constantly running or stuffed up. It feels almost like I have a cold but I'm not sick. This didn't happen with dd!
> 
> I have it too . Not running nose but stuffed / swollen . I had it with my son also and it didn't go away until I hop gave birth :haha:Click to expand...

*I HAVE THIS! I HAVE THIS!!!*

isn't it just sucky?! feels like i've had a cold the past almost 4 months.

better than morning sickness and back pain though, which i had in spades the last time.


----------



## Sassymom

1eighty said:


> ProudMomma2Be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaliDreaming said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, I've been having issues with my sinuses the whole pregnancy. My nose is constantly running or stuffed up. It feels almost like I have a cold but I'm not sick. This didn't happen with dd!
> 
> I have it too . Not running nose but stuffed / swollen . I had it with my son also and it didn't go away until I hop gave birth :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> *I HAVE THIS! I HAVE THIS!!!*
> 
> isn't it just sucky?! feels like i've had a cold the past almost 4 months.
> 
> better than morning sickness and back pain though, which i had in spades the last time.Click to expand...

I totally have this too, I have been through so many boxes of tissues, it's not even funny!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

jenniferannex said:


> Hi all!!
> 
> Trinity congrats! That's great news :)
> 
> Proud momma, I've not itchy nipples but for some reason my legs are super itchy!! Driving me mad!!
> 
> Sweet Mel good luck for you scan! I look forward to seeing a pic!
> 
> AFM I've got my 16 week midwife app today, so I'm looking forward to that! Then I've got my gender scan on Sunday wahoooo!!!

Are you going to find out right away or you let the doctor the write it down and open it on Xmas or something like that . :baby:


----------



## 1eighty

just got my down's letter in - 1 in 20601 :happydance:


----------



## Sizzles

That's great 1eighty. However, it did get me thinking - isn't it weird how specific some of these statistics are? I mean, I'm sure in your eyes the extra '1' makes a difference, but seriously, I wonder what programs they use to come with these numbers. Still waiting for mine, but hopefully this means no issues.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

That's awesome 1eighty :happydance:
I am sure sizzles they would call long time ago if there would be a problem :hugs:

I forgot to share my dream I had last nite :haha:
I was dreaming I had to have an ultrasound due to some complications ( don't know what complications ) so I went to see a doctor and my whole family was there ( they all live in Europe ) , 
The doctor is looking and I am watching my lil baby and suddenly I noticed he is putting a hair bow on top of my babies head ( you know how they put arrows on gender etc ) . And I was is disbelieve :blush: 
I was like NO WAY .. NO WAY ... ARE YOU SURE .?:haha: and he said yes .
Oh my ... The feeling I had was indescribable :shrug: . I felt so much joy and happiness . It was so strange because when I found out with my son he was a boy I was very happy . I didn't prefer any gender more over the other and I was crying with happiness to know I am going to have a son :happydance:
But this feeling I had in the dream was complete different :shrug: 
And when I woke up , I wasn't sure for few seconds if it happened or not :haha:

It's kinda interesting because we have been watching some movie before going to sleep last nite and there was newborn baby boy and I looked at him and remember my son being born etc and and I realize even tho I would love a daughter but I am going to love another son as much as I would love her :hugs:
So it's kinda funny I had a dream I am having a daughter the nite I realize it really doesn't matter what we have :shrug:

Sorry for the long post :haha::blush:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Great news 1eighty!! :happydance:

ProudMomma, what an interesting dream. Maybe it's your subconscious telling you you really want to have a girl, even though you'd be happy with another boy. There's nothing wrong with wanting to experience parenting both a boy and a girl.


----------



## Pinga

Hi ladies :flower:

Just had my scan. All was well with nibblet 
So relieved NT scan was great, measured 1.3 and adjusted risk was in the thousands so a big relief.

Going to tell the kids tonight and get them to ring the relatives! :happydance:


----------



## lovelyredrose

WOW! A lot has happened here in this thread. :) Finally today I'm 12 weeks pregnant. I am thankful for this. :happydance: Already my parents have been leaking my pregnancy news everywhere. I think this weekend we will announce the pregnancy to my friends and relatives. I am kinda excited. :cloud9:


----------



## Sizzles

Aw! Lovely posts today!

Proudmomma - what a strange dream! I wonder what the doc would have done if it was a boy!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Sizzles said:


> Aw! Lovely posts today!
> 
> Proudmomma - what a strange dream! I wonder what the doc would have done if it was a boy!

I didn't think about that :haha:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Hi,

I'd like to join if possible, I'm due June 19th.

Hadn't joined yet as was worried about m/c after preovous loss, but had a great scan today, measuring at nearly 14 weeks, so feel ready to join! Looking forward to getting to know you all, I have a lot of posts to read ;)


----------



## Sizzles

Welcome Ella!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Hi Ella!! So glad to see you over here and that we get to be bump buddies!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LizChase

1eighty said:


> just got my down's letter in - 1 in 20601 :happydance:


Great news! I'm still waiting on mine. My appt was two weeks ago.. how long did it take to get your letter?


----------



## jenniferannex

Pinga and 1eighty great news!! :happydance:

Welcome Ella :wave: 

Proud momma, I would love to but I know I don't have the will power :haha: I really want to go shopping on the Sunday!!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

jenniferannex said:


> Pinga and 1eighty great news!! :happydance:
> 
> Welcome Ella :wave:
> 
> Proud momma, I would love to but I know I don't have the will power :haha: I really want to go shopping on the Sunday!!

I don't blame you :haha:
You can go ahead and buy pink , I have a feeling it's a girl :winkwink:


----------



## confuzion

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd like to join if possible, I'm due June 19th.
> 
> Hadn't joined yet as was worried about m/c after preovous loss, but had a great scan today, measuring at nearly 14 weeks, so feel ready to join! Looking forward to getting to know you all, I have a lot of posts to read ;)

Of course you can join. Congrats on the good scan and being safely out of first tri. I will add you on right now.


----------



## SweetMel

I wanted to post a few quick pics. One is a "potty shot". Any guesses as to the gender?
 



Attached Files:







KINDLE_CAMERA_1385909231000.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 9









KINDLE_CAMERA_1385909164000.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## CaliDreaming

SweetMel, it looks like a boy to me, but the pic is a little grainy.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

SweetMel said:


> I wanted to post a few quick pics. One is a "potty shot". Any guesses as to the gender?

I think it's too soon . The gender look pretty much the same till 16 weeks :shrug:
Cute pictures tho :hugs:


----------



## CaliDreaming

ProudMomma2Be said:


> SweetMel said:
> 
> 
> I wanted to post a few quick pics. One is a "potty shot". Any guesses as to the gender?
> 
> I think it's too soon . The gender look pretty much the same till 16 weeks :shrug:
> Cute pictures tho :hugs:Click to expand...

Actually, the genders start to look different around 11 weeks, but if the equipment is not sensitive enough it's hard to tell. I had mine done at a high risk office and at 12 weeks the doc pointed out dd's labia and for this one at 12 weeks I saw some very distinct nuts and berries.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

CaliDreaming said:


> ProudMomma2Be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetMel said:
> 
> 
> I wanted to post a few quick pics. One is a "potty shot". Any guesses as to the gender?
> 
> I think it's too soon . The gender look pretty much the same till 16 weeks :shrug:
> Cute pictures tho :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, the genders start to look different around 11 weeks, but if the equipment is not sensitive enough it's hard to tell. I had mine done at a high risk office and at 12 weeks the doc pointed out dd's labia and for this one at 12 weeks I saw some very distinct nuts and berries.Click to expand...

I guess that means I am really having a boy ... :shrug:


----------



## SweetMel

Pinga and 1eighty, that's great news.

Hi Ella and a happy nine months to you :wave:

I went to my "high-risk" MFM office to have the NT scan. They took blood before they did the scan. I guess this is the norm for being 37. I don't know. This is the first time I have been thru genetic counselling. I'm sure they have the best equipment. The pictures are not as good because they didn't put them on disc and I took a picture of the pictures with my Kindle. I didn't really care for the technician. She wasn't very friendly, but she did allow my request for a peek at the gender. She made no comments about it either way. She was satisfied with the measurements indicating low risk. I was happy seeing the heartbeat was 165 and baby was right on track for gestational age. :cloud9:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

SweetMel said:


> Pinga and 1eighty, that's great news.
> 
> Hi Ella and a happy nine months to you :wave:
> 
> I went to my "high-risk" MFM office to have the NT scan. They took blood before they did the scan. I guess this is the norm for being 37. I don't know. This is the first time I have been thru genetic counselling. I'm sure they have the best equipment. The pictures are not as good because they didn't put them on disc and I took a picture of the pictures with my Kindle. I didn't really care for the technician. She wasn't very friendly, but she did allow my request for a peek at the gender. She made no comments about it either way. She was satisfied with the measurements indicating low risk. I was happy seeing the heartbeat was 165 and baby was right on track for gestational age. :cloud9:

I had my NT scan at maternal fetal also . They also took my blood but told me it's optional :shrug: , I am going back in 2 weeks ( 3 weeks since last visit ) for another blood work .
I did not have very friendly technician either . She could do so many beautiful pictures whole baby sucking his thumb . All she did was just 3 fast pictures last minute after she was done measuring :growlmad:
Also when I asked about gender she just look for second told me it's a boy and turned the monitor of :shrug: . I can see pretty clearly on the screen what's in there and I saw blank screen so no idea what and when she saw it .
I was at maternal fetal the whole pregnancy with my son and had wonderful experience the whole time l they even showed him / made pictures in 3 D at the end if the pregnancy just to make me happy :happydance:
I hope you going to have better experience next time :hugs: ( if you going next time )


----------



## SweetMel

Don't get me started talking about technicians. I go back in 6 weeks for the next scan. 6 weeks isn't that long to wait to find out gender I guess. Although, hubby won't let me buy gender neutral baby clothes, and I really WANT TO BUY SOME CLOTHES. :haha: I think I opted out of the second blood test. :shrug: She said I didn't need to have it done unless I really wanted to.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

SweetMel said:


> Don't get me started talking about technicians. I go back in 6 weeks for the next scan. 6 weeks isn't that long to wait to find out gender I guess. Although, hubby won't let me buy gender neutral baby clothes, and I really WANT TO BUY SOME CLOTHES. :haha: I think I opted out of the second blood test. :shrug: She said I didn't need to have it done unless I really wanted to.

OH won't let me buy anything for a looong time :nope:
With my son could not buy anything before 8th month of pregnancy because he was saying it's still time and we gonna get a lot of stuff which I didn't believe him since my baby shower was a surprise at 35 weeks :dohh: ( very stupid idea to have secret baby shower , especially that late and especially when they don't invite everyone you would invite and than those people are questioning you how come they have not been invited and why I kept saying I won't have baby shower :dohh:
So I was nervous wrack about not having anything at 8 months of pregnancy . :haha:
And I can only imagine it's going to be the same this time :coffee:
( except I am sure no baby shower this time , since I have heard they do that only for the first child ) :shrug:


----------



## 1eighty

LizChase said:


> 1eighty said:
> 
> 
> just got my down's letter in - 1 in 20601 :happydance:
> 
> 
> Great news! I'm still waiting on mine. My appt was two weeks ago.. how long did it take to get your letter?Click to expand...

scan was on the 2nd december, so it's taken 15 days all in all including 3 for the bloods to get to the lab, 4 days of weekend (when i assume not a whole lot is done) and another 2-4 days for the post to get to me from the lab.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Posted my scan pictures on ingender today and got girl responses except one boy guess .
It's funny because here on BnB I got all boy guesses and one girl :haha:
Anybody else asked about gender guesses here on anywhere else ?


----------



## JerseyRose

We bought our cot, change table and pram on the weekend. Our local baby store was having a sale and I figured the best sales between now and when the baby is born are going to be now during all the Christmas sales! We got the Steelcraft Strider Compact pram which was $620 down from $800 so I was really happy with that! I can start setting up the nursery now yay! :happydance: Just undecided on a nursery theme :shrug:


----------



## Hazybaby84

Morning everyone. Hope everyone is well! 

A warm hello to the new sunflowers. :)

Thought I would give everyone a quick update before I have to take my dd to school. Well for me most things have settled down at the moment, I am still having slight acid reflux and really vivid dreams which have had me tossing and turning all night!!! Which really isn't helping my SPD, that is now kicking up a notch. I had my second appointment with my midwife yesterday, all looking good so far. Beanie's heartbeat was around 150bpm when midwife finally got a reading as beanie kept moving away every time she found it. He he. :) 

Next on my list is my GTT tomorrow morning, then my anomaly scan on the 10th January, 3 days before my birthday. So hopefully I will get a early birthday present and find out if beanie is a boy or a girl. xx


----------



## CaliDreaming

ProudMomma, I'd trust the ingender guesses over the BnB guesses anyday. The ladies over at ingender take it so much more seriously because a lot of them are swaying for one or the other. 

I wouldn't trust what the tech says in your case because she was obviously in a bad mood and didn't care about getting it right. When I went, both times the tech and doctor showed me exactly what they were looking at so there was no question. It took them a couple of minutes to get the right shot so it wasn't just a glance at the screen.

Hazybaby, I've been having the vivid dreams too. They're weird, but pleasant!

AFM: I haven't bought a single thing for this baby or done any kind of work getting his room ready. I'm waiting for nesting to kick in to really get a move on. With dd, I went so overboard with clothes and useless junk. This time I want to just get what he needs. The only things we really need to get are a car seat and some clothes, and since he's a boy it's easier not to crazy with spending on that.


----------



## Sizzles

Whereas I, Cali, have already gone overboard on the buying! :haha: Though I confess that the greater majority was done before I was even pregnant; we spent such a long time ttc and I kept positive that we'd get there in the end, so I'd bought bits and bobs along the way. After my 8 week scan I bought a few more clothes, but now I'm staying away from the clothes until we find out the gender, as I seriously pretty much already have enough clothes until baby is 6 months old! (well certainly got newborn and 0-3 covered any way.) I also bought muslins and bibs before baby was even a 'twinkling in his/her daddy's eye'.
My spending has been more on maternity clothes for me now - I think I've spent between £100 and £150.
I nearly bought a cot and over-cot changer at the weekend; there was a sale which finished yesterday. Then I convinced myself that there'd be other sales as good, if not better, and I shouldn't rush into things. I just get so excited though!
I'm focusing on Christmas for now, then after Christmas I shall probably get everything I already have out to look at, well up over and sort! Plus I shall start sorting the baby's room with more gusto.

Hazybaby - great news on your wriggly baby! I hope to hear my baby's heartbeat tomorrow at my midwife appointment - fingers crossed!


----------



## Jess812

about the DS letter, mine took about 3 and half weeks to arrive!!

ive only bought a knitted cardigan in white from some lovely ladies raising money, not got anything else yet!! want to know the sex... 34 days to go :D


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

So just got missed call from the doctors . I knew right away something is wrong if they call you with the results ...
My Pap smear test came back abnormal . There is more HPV cells than it should be . They don't know why is that and they cannot do any further tests during pregnancy . They have to wait for me to deliver the baby .
I asked them what that means and they said HPV virus is the one that cause cervical cancer if left untreated :shrug:
And told me to ask my doctor at my next app about it .
They said it's ok to wait six month to find out if everything is ok , but seriously , how can I wait 6 months not knowing if it is cancer or not :cry:
Anyone had an experience with this or know someone ?


----------



## joeyjo

Hugs proud momma - there is a thread in. 2nd tri about HPV it's more about active infection but might have some info for you. I've not read it all


----------



## CaliDreaming

ProudMomma, I don't know all the ins and outs about HPV but I don't think it's anything to worry about at all. All I know is that it's an extremely common virus and pretty much every sexually active person has had it at some point. It is my understanding that there are only a few strains of it that can lead to cancer, but once you're at the stage where you're detecting HPV, you're not even in the same universe as cancer, as that would take many years to develop after having HPV. 

I'm pretty sure it doesn't have any effect at all on your pregnancy. I hate that the doctor got you all hyped up about it. They really need to watch how they phrase things because even the smallest hint of concern is enough to cause a pregnant woman to worry!


----------



## Frizzabelle

Proudmomma, my sister has had this with her smears. Hpv is the same virus that causes cold sores etc and I'm surprised the doctor didnt explain that it is not actually cancer! Like Cali said it is extremely common and most people have it in their bodies at some point. Try not to worry! x


----------



## confuzion

Frizabelle - pretty sure herpes causes cold sores not hpv?

But there are many strains of hpv. Majority of them mostly harmless and easily treated. Don't worry proudmomma you'll be fine.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

confuzion said:


> Frizabelle - pretty sure herpes causes cold sores not hpv?
> 
> But there are many strains of hpv. Majority of them mostly harmless and easily treated. Don't worry proudmomma you'll be fine.

Well , she told me I have abnormal cells on my cervix and they don't know why . She said they cannot do anything about it until delivery and my doctor should explain it further . 
I have read the HPV thread here on BnB and didn't actually find anything what they told me :shrug:
Don't know , I am confused . Only thing that keeps ringing in my mind is when I asked her what it means was ... HPV is the virus that contain cervical cancer and that can happen if untreated .
I know it's probably nothing but you don't wanna be pregnant and get call about anything that has the word cancer in it :nope:
I spoke to my mom and she told me she had it and my sister too . My sister actually had to have part of her cervix cut out . But they are both fine


----------



## confuzion

ProudMomma2Be said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> Frizabelle - pretty sure herpes causes cold sores not hpv?
> 
> But there are many strains of hpv. Majority of them mostly harmless and easily treated. Don't worry proudmomma you'll be fine.
> 
> Well , she told me I have abnormal cells on my cervix and they don't know why . She said they cannot do anything about it until delivery and my doctor should explain it further .
> I have read the HPV thread here on BnB and didn't actually find anything what they told me :shrug:
> Don't know , I am confused . Only thing that keeps ringing in my mind is when I asked her what it means was ... HPV is the virus that contain cervical cancer and that can happen if untreated .
> I know it's probably nothing but you don't wanna be pregnant and get call about anything that has the word cancer in it :nope:
> I spoke to my mom and she told me she had it and my sister too . My sister actually had to have part of her cervix cut out . But they are both fineClick to expand...

I'm assuming the person who you spoke to was a nurse? Their understanding of this is limited. 

A Pap smear results are read as either "normal" or "abnormal". Many many women get abnormal results (which means abnormal cells on cervix), and everything is fine. Just google it you'll see how common an abnormal result it. 

HPV, or some strains of it CAN lead to cervical cancer, but they don't always. Or like Cali said it would take a very long time. 


This result does not mean that you have cervical cancer. It only means that they'll need to do more testing because theres a slight POSSIBILITY that it can lead to cervical cancer. 

You should speak directly to your doctor. Don't stress. It's not as serious as you're thinking it is :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

Oh and if your mom and sister had it, it doesn't mean you would. It's not hereditary.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

confuzion said:


> Oh and if your mom and sister had it, it doesn't mean you would. It's not hereditary.

What I meant was my sister and mum had abnormal Pap smear also and they were ok . My mother in law actually too but she needed some laser therapy etc ...
Thank you all . I think I would take it ok if I would not be pregnant because I am worried about the baby . And yes , it was just a nurse calling .
Also it's kinda nerve wracking to wait another 6 months for further tests :dohh:

I am really actually not stressing about myself , I just want to know my baby is going to be ok :baby:


----------



## confuzion

ProudMomma2Be said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> Oh and if your mom and sister had it, it doesn't mean you would. It's not hereditary.
> 
> What I meant was my sister and mum had abnormal Pap smear also and they were ok . My mother in law actually too but she needed some laser therapy etc ...
> Thank you all . I think I would take it ok if I would not be pregnant because I am worried about the baby . And yes , it was just a nurse calling .
> Also it's kinda nerve wracking to wait another 6 months for further tests :dohh:
> 
> I am really actually not stressing about myself , I just want to know my baby is going to be ok :baby:Click to expand...

I'm sure baby is just fine :hugs:


----------



## Sizzles

Proudmomma - I know nothing about what you're going through, but just wanted to send you hugs! :hugs:


----------



## OpheliaVY

Proudmama BEFORE I got pregnant I had several abnormal paps come back and a biopsy done that said I had precancerous cells. Not sure of it was HPV related as the dr didn't mention it. They 1st treated it with some kind of vinegar solution but that didn't work and later I had to have cryosurgery. Which basically means they went in and froze my cervix.. Kinda like they do if you have warts, not genital warts just like the ones on your hands or whatever. Not for sure if you're familiar. Anyways.. The only reason why they can't treat you while pregnant is because it's your cervix. Precancerous cells just means there's a POSSIBILITY it can turn into cancer in the future. Not that it will. I had 3 regular paps done after the cryo and everything is back to normal. Hope this helps. I know it's different because you're pregnant but if it was going to be a huge issue they would have had you cone in for a visit to discuss your options.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

OpheliaVY said:


> Proudmama BEFORE I got pregnant I had several abnormal paps come back and a biopsy done that said I had precancerous cells. Not sure of it was HPV related as the dr didn't mention it. They 1st treated it with some kind of vinegar solution but that didn't work and later I had to have cryosurgery. Which basically means they went in and froze my cervix.. Kinda like they do if you have warts, not genital warts just like the ones on your hands or whatever. Not for sure if you're familiar. Anyways.. The only reason why they can't treat you while pregnant is because it's your cervix. Precancerous cells just means there's a POSSIBILITY it can turn into cancer in the future. Not that it will. I had 3 regular paps done after the cryo and everything is back to normal. Hope this helps. I know it's different because you're pregnant but if it was going to be a huge issue they would have had you cone in for a visit to discuss your options.

Thank you :flower:
What I was thinking was it it's not a big deal why they didn't wait for my doctor to tell me at my next appointment ...
Guess I am just panicking :shrug: 
Thank you for sharing your experience :hugs:


----------



## OpheliaVY

ProudMomma2Be said:


> OpheliaVY said:
> 
> 
> Proudmama BEFORE I got pregnant I had several abnormal paps come back and a biopsy done that said I had precancerous cells. Not sure of it was HPV related as the dr didn't mention it. They 1st treated it with some kind of vinegar solution but that didn't work and later I had to have cryosurgery. Which basically means they went in and froze my cervix.. Kinda like they do if you have warts, not genital warts just like the ones on your hands or whatever. Not for sure if you're familiar. Anyways.. The only reason why they can't treat you while pregnant is because it's your cervix. Precancerous cells just means there's a POSSIBILITY it can turn into cancer in the future. Not that it will. I had 3 regular paps done after the cryo and everything is back to normal. Hope this helps. I know it's different because you're pregnant but if it was going to be a huge issue they would have had you cone in for a visit to discuss your options.
> 
> Thank you :flower:
> What I was thinking was it it's not a big deal why they didn't wait for my doctor to tell me at my next appointment ...
> Guess I am just panicking :shrug:
> Thank you for sharing your experience :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah when the nurse called and told me I freaked out but my doctor said it was fairly common. I think cancerous cells would scare anyone. Especially hormonal pregnant women. 

On a different note the perinatologist told me I would have to have increased monitoring later in my pregnancy due to my sub chorionic hemorrhage cause it could cause preterm labor and placental abruption. When I mentioned it to my OB he said that doc was a quack. I think that the dr's give worst case scenarios to patients just to cover their butts. He didn't tell me that it was very rare that something like that could happen just said it matter of fact kind of way. 

Don't stress or google. :) lol


----------



## Frizzabelle

Ophelia, sorry to hear about your sch! I have one too which got bigger at my last scan, they are terrifying! They found it at over 10 weeks due to a massive bleed and emergency ultrasound.
Do you have any pains with yours? I get 'lightening' like pains shoot through me.
I'm glad they are going to monitor you more closely. There is an sch group on here which is really good and informative x


----------



## 1eighty

proudmamma: i've edited the quotes below, bolded some bits and my own insights are pink. i have HPV and i've had an abnormal result from a smear in the past. please try not to worry!



CaliDreaming said:


> All I know is that it's an extremely common virus and pretty much every sexually active person has had it at some point. * It is my understanding that there are only a few strains of it that can lead to cancer,* but once you're at the stage where you're detecting HPV, you're not even in the same universe as cancer, as that would take many years to develop after having HPV.

this. just because you have HPV cells doesn't mean they are one of the strains that can cause you to later develop cervical cancer.



confuzion said:


> ProudMomma2Be said:
> 
> 
> Well , she told me I have abnormal cells on my cervix and they don't know why . She said they cannot do anything about it until delivery and my doctor should explain it further .
> I have read the HPV thread here on BnB and didn't actually find anything what they told me :shrug:
> Don't know , I am confused . Only thing that keeps ringing in my mind is when I asked her what it means was ... HPV is the virus that contain cervical cancer and that can happen if untreated .
> I know it's probably nothing but
> 
> _abnormal _does not necessarily mean _pre-cancerous._
> 
> HPV, or some strains of it CAN lead to cervical cancer, but they don't always. Or like Cali said it would take a very long time.
> 
> *This result does not mean that you have cervical cancer. It only means that they'll need to do more testing because theres a slight POSSIBILITY that it can lead to cervical cancer. *
> 
> You should speak directly to your doctor. Don't stress. It's not as serious as you're thinking it is :hugs:Click to expand...




ProudMomma2Be said:


> Also it's kinda nerve wracking to wait another 6 months for further tests :dohh:

and THAT is why no doctor in the UK will do a pap smear on you if you are pregnant. i was due one in november but they have told me they won't do it until after the birth.


----------



## jenniferannex

Proud momma I also don't have any knowledge on your situation but the advice given seems promising, I hope all is ok :hugs: xxx


----------



## SweetMel

I don't know about hpv either. :shrug: can you go to a different doctor to get a second opinion?


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Thank you all . I feel better about it . I have app on 23rd Monday and I am gonna talk to my doctor further about it .


----------



## Picksbaby

News for your ladies we have our first June sunflowers pink bump x


----------



## CaliDreaming

ProudMomma2Be said:


> Thank you :flower:
> What I was thinking was it it's not a big deal why they didn't wait for my doctor to tell me at my next appointment ...
> Guess I am just panicking :shrug:
> Thank you for sharing your experience :hugs:

Yeah those phone calls are stressful! A few days after my last appointment my doctor's office called to let me know my tests were fine and I didn't have a urinary tract infection. I didn't even know they had tested me for anything, so I was so scared when they called.



Picksbaby said:


> News for your ladies we have our first June sunflowers pink bump x

Congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I love girls. I wonder if we will have more pink bumps or more blue bumps. It always seems like there are more girls born.


----------



## jenniferannex

Yay congratulations picks baby!!! :pink:
Is anyone else finding the gender out before Christmas? I have a gender scan on Sunday :happydance:


----------



## Mangoes

Hey everyone. I had a midwife's appt yesterday. All went well, we heard baby's cute little heartbeat. I'm doing fine, but her only concern was that my husband get screened for sickle cell.

Why? Because I have the trait. I've always known this, my mom told me from an early age, but now I'm absolutely terrified because if we both have the trait, our baby has a 25% chance to have SCA (sickle cell anemia). I'm so beside myself, I don't know what to do or how to process this.


----------



## CaliDreaming

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Mangoes. Praying that your hubby does not have the trait!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Picksbaby said:


> News for your ladies we have our first June sunflowers pink bump x

:happydance::happydance::happydance: that's awesome , congratulations :flower:


----------



## confuzion

Yay Picksbaby for a pink bump. I'll add a :pink: to your name. 

Mangoes. I know your fear. I'm a carrier of SMA and was so afraid my husband would be. Thankfully he's not! It's rare to have two carriers together. Good luck! 

A lot of my family members are sickle cell carriers.


----------



## CaliDreaming

OMG confuzion! Your siggy! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## trinity_enigm

Picksbaby said:


> News for your ladies we have our first June sunflowers pink bump x

Congratulations!! How exciting :happydance:

I had a terrible, terrible headache last night and had to go to bed super early. In the morning I still had a residual headache and searched out some painkillers. I don't usually take painkillers and could only find some anadin extra which it only said not to take in the late stages of pregnancy so took them. I only noticed afterwards that they went out of date August 2012 (shows how often I take them!!) - do you think they could have done any harm?

Also does anyone here get migraines? I have had headaches like the one last night occasionally- maybe 3 or 4 times that I remember and I wonder if they are migraines. If I describe them to you do you think you could tell me?


----------



## Mangoes

confuzion said:


> Yay Picksbaby for a pink bump. I'll add a :pink: to your name.
> 
> Mangoes. I know your fear. I'm a carrier of SMA and was so afraid my husband would be. Thankfully he's not! It's rare to have two carriers together. Good luck!
> 
> A lot of my family members are sickle cell carriers.

Thank you sweetie! I don't think my husband is a carrier because it would have shown up during his newborn screening or his mom's blood tests would have told her she had it. 

In happier news, baby is totally healthy and growing like a little weed hehe! We get to find out the gender at 18 weeks, so I'm counting down until the four weeks pass!


----------



## jenniferannex

Mangoes, glad everything is well with baby and I hope your husband isn't a carrier :hugs:

Trinity I haven't had migraines (fingers crossed) just light headaches quite a lot that do disappear with paracetamol. I do hope they ease off for you soon :( migraines are absolutely awful!! 
! From my last migraine i couldn't do anything! It hurt to open my eyes, all I could do was sit there with my eyes closed and cry (soft I know) but you can get migraines that aren't as strong so you could be experiencing them. Maybe go to your doc? X

Xxx


----------



## confuzion

CaliDreaming said:


> OMG confuzion! Your siggy! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

:haha: it's a silly little banner I made for some of us ladies TTC after a loss. Gotta keep things light somehow! lol


----------



## LizChase

At what point should I really make sure I don't sleep on my stomach? I'm 14w4d, and just have the teeny tiniest of bumps. I don't do it on purpose, but almost everytime I wake up I've turned on my stomach while I'm sleeping. It's my normal way of sleeping, so I'm having a hard time trying to make sure I stay on my sides. It's not uncomfortable yet on my stomach, since I don't have a bump, but it is squishing the baby?


----------



## rainbowsun

I had the worst experience last night. I went to sleep relatively early (10:30) and slept like a log until 1 AM. I then proceeded to wake up, and despite my best efforts couldn't fall back asleep until 4 AM. It was absolutely the worst--I was completely shot today, and I can't imagine what being up many nights with a newborn is like. 

How do you ladies deal with insomnia? And tried-and-true fall-back-asleep tips?


----------



## asmcsm

LizChase said:


> At what point should I really make sure I don't sleep on my stomach? I'm 14w4d, and just have the teeny tiniest of bumps. I don't do it on purpose, but almost everytime I wake up I've turned on my stomach while I'm sleeping. It's my normal way of sleeping, so I'm having a hard time trying to make sure I stay on my sides. It's not uncomfortable yet on my stomach, since I don't have a bump, but it is squishing the ?

You're fine to still be sleeping on your stomach. I'm 14+3 and still do occasionally. When it becomes uncomfortable is the time to stop.If you're worried about it, try sleeping on your side and kinda tucking a pillow under your stomach/side so you still kinda get the feeling of sleeping on your stomach without actually doing it.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

LizChase said:


> At what point should I really make sure I don't sleep on my stomach? I'm 14w4d, and just have the teeny tiniest of bumps. I don't do it on purpose, but almost everytime I wake up I've turned on my stomach while I'm sleeping. It's my normal way of sleeping, so I'm having a hard time trying to make sure I stay on my sides. It's not uncomfortable yet on my stomach, since I don't have a bump, but it is squishing the baby?

I cannot sleep on my stomach anymore . It's uncomfortable and I can feel I am putting too much pressure on the bump . 
As someone said ... I would start when it feels uncomfortable . But I also sleep only on my left side right now ( which you should do starting 16 week of pregnancy ) because I know it's good for the baby :baby:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

rainbowsun said:


> I had the worst experience last night. I went to sleep relatively early (10:30) and slept like a log until 1 AM. I then proceeded to wake up, and despite my best efforts couldn't fall back asleep until 4 AM. It was absolutely the worst--I was completely shot today, and I can't imagine what being up many nights with a newborn is like.
> 
> How do you ladies deal with insomnia? And tried-and-true fall-back-asleep tips?

Never had this problem so soon . Only when my belly was too big and was getting in the way I had to sleep here and there sitting in the nursing chair :haha:
I hope it gets better for you :hugs:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

OH just got back from work ...
Some idiot was cutting the road curve and got in his way . So OH had to get out of his way and end up in the woods . 
Fortunately he is ok :hugs: but there is quite damage on the car ... Like 500$ of it :cry:
Isn't it awesome 6 days before Xmas ? :shrug:
Especially since we didn't even buy ONE present for anyone , not even our son :dohh:
I am not even asking OH right now if we can even afford presents . He cannot do his job without a car :coffee:
This Xmas is getting better and better . I would rather skip it this year :cry:
And I forgot to say the idiot didn't even stop to check on OH , just drove away :shrug:

I am glad OH didn't get hurt :hugs:

Sorry for the rant :blush: I am just so angry right now and it feels good to right it down :thumbup:


----------



## JerseyRose

Don't worry trinity, taking most over the counter medicines like headache tables won't harm you if you take them after their use by date. It simply means that they can't guarantee the product will be as efficient :thumbup:

Argh, my next scan isn't until 14th January, feel SO far away!! :baby:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I heard sleeping on your stomach isn't a problem until it's impossible ;)

Sleeping on your back isn't a real problem until after about 20 weeks, although I've also heard people say from 2nd tri. you should attempt not to, as it can make you dizzy and block your blood supply and the blood supply to the baby. But if you wake up on your back that isn't a problem either, just switch to your side.

Left side is best, delivers optimum blood supply and nutrients to the baby, but right is also okay.

I'm practicing sleeping on the left side. It sucks :wacko:


----------



## jenniferannex

Rainbow, I had the same problem the other night but not insomnia, lily was up being sick until 4.30, every hour she was sick and my god I was exhausted. I thought the same about how it is with a newborn! I guess we will adapt eventually :haha: if ever I can't sleep though I usually go on my phone until I literally drop it and fall asleep.

Lizchase I agree with everyone else, as I still like to sleep on my stomach from time to time. I've heard it's ok until it gets uncomfortable. It will get uncomfortable before it does any harm :thumbup:

Proud momma what a pain!! Glad your oh is ok :flower: but there really are some inconsiderate bast**ds in the world!!


----------



## gertrude

LizChase said:


> At what point should I really make sure I don't sleep on my stomach? I'm 14w4d, and just have the teeny tiniest of bumps. I don't do it on purpose, but almost everytime I wake up I've turned on my stomach while I'm sleeping. It's my normal way of sleeping, so I'm having a hard time trying to make sure I stay on my sides. It's not uncomfortable yet on my stomach, since I don't have a bump, but it is squishing the baby?

it's just about comfort really - you'll know when you can't do it any more :D

You won't harm the baby, they're pretty well protected inside :)


----------



## gertrude

Ella_Hopeful said:


> I heard sleeping on your stomach isn't a problem until it's impossible ;)
> 
> Sleeping on your back isn't a real problem until after about 20 weeks, although I've also heard people say from 2nd tri. you should attempt not to, as it can make you dizzy and block your blood supply and the blood supply to the baby. But if you wake up on your back that isn't a problem either, just switch to your side.
> 
> Left side is best, delivers optimum blood supply and nutrients to the baby, but right is also okay.
> 
> I'm practicing sleeping on the left side. It sucks :wacko:

again its not the baby that suffers it is the Mum. But before you get to being close to it being a problem it is WAY too uncomfortable to sleep on your back :)


----------



## SweetMel

Trinity , Ive been taking magnesium for my migraines. It has done wonders. 

Lizchase  everybody has given great advice about sleeping off your stomach. I too use pillows to prop myself up. I put one behind my back and one in front, and kinda hug it. This keeps me on my left side. 

Proudmamma, I hope things get better for you and your husband. Thankfully he is not hurt.


----------



## Miss406

How are we all doing? I had my 12 week scan last week and they found a fibroid. 

It was the first thing we saw when the probe was put on my tummy so I instinctively thought the baby had gone. Fortunately she was quick to move the probe and found the baby and said 'there's the baby'! 

Anyone else have a fibroid picked up on a scan? It certainly explains my past, torrential bleeding, reoccurring miscarriages & unexplained cycle pains.


----------



## Sassymom

Ok so I don't know if it is just my hormones or what but I received an invite to a baby shower last night and I think it was pretty rude! After just having my wedding a few months ago, etiquette is still on my mind. There were 3 pieces of paper in the invite. One was the babies"r"us registry info. The next one was a little poem about how to give the gift you were bringing. It said don't wrap it because we are just going to throw away that "crap" (yes, it actually said that) also don't bring a card, bring a book instead. Then the invite didn't have the girls last name (I know two women with the same first name having a baby within a month from one another) or what state it was in just "XX Main st". Wtf!? Is it just me or is it really odd???

Edit: just to add more background on this. For this girls bridal shower she didn't want gifts, but asked for gift cards as well (about as rude as asking for cash right?) and I never received a thank you card. I have a feeling I won't with this either if things aren't wrapped and there is no card to tell who have what...


----------



## CaliDreaming

Miss406 said:


> How are we all doing? I had my 12 week scan last week and they found a fibroid.
> 
> It was the first thing we saw when the probe was put on my tummy so I instinctively thought the baby had gone. Fortunately she was quick to move the probe and found the baby and said 'there's the baby'!
> 
> Anyone else have a fibroid picked up on a scan? It certainly explains my past, torrential bleeding, reoccurring miscarriages & unexplained cycle pains.

I had one picked up with my last pregnancy, but it was tiny and asymptomatic. I had it removed with a hysteroscopy.



Sassymom said:


> Ok so I don't know if it is just my hormones or what but I received an invite to a baby shower last night and I think it was pretty rude! After just having my wedding a few months ago, etiquette is still on my mind. There were 3 pieces of paper in the invite. One was the babies"r"us registry info. The next one was a little poem about how to give the gift you were bringing. It said don't wrap it because we are just going to throw away that "crap" (yes, it actually said that) also don't bring a card, bring a book instead. Then the invite didn't have the girls last name (I know two women with the same first name having a baby within a month from one another) or what state it was in just "XX Main st". Wtf!? Is it just me or is it really odd???
> 
> Edit: just to add more background on this. For this girls bridal shower she didn't want gifts, but asked for gift cards as well (about as rude as asking for cash right?) and I never received a thank you card. I have a feeling I won't with this either if things aren't wrapped and there is no card to tell who have what...

I wouldn't give her a single thing. How tacky!

AFM: I am usually a side sleeper but I am getting tired of sleeping on my left side. I think knowing I am supposed to sleep on my left is making my desire to sleep on my right even stronger!


----------



## joeyjo

I think the baby shower invite sounds odd with the lack of surname etc.

Personally I view asking for vouchers/money as no different to including a gift list

Thank you letters / emails are the most important to me


----------



## shaslove

Hello all! I'm doing good-hips are hurting but other than that. Next week is my 17 week appt, so yay!

That is a really tacky baby shower invite.


----------



## justagirl2

hi ladies! i don't know why i hardly ever post but i read every day - so i feel like i know you all. and yet you don't know me! 

made it to 13 weeks today! it's hard being in the forum being due at the end of the month because you are always behind - but at least it lets me know what to look forward to. 

i am still absolutely not showing at ALL. i think my uterus must still be tilted in there weird because i barely even feel it above my pubic bone. and my some weird miracle i've been losing weight the last month?? i know i shouldn't be but i am not trying to at all and i still feel like i am eating horribly. i gained 5 pounds in the first 8 weeks and now back to my pre-pregnancy weight at 13. i WAS quite sick for some time but still ate non-stop and horrible food choices. who knows. i'm finally feeling good again and excited to focus on healthier options! and start getting a little more active. 2nd tri is already a dream and i'm not even there yet!

i think everything is going well with the babe. had an appt yesterday and all sounded great. my husband is a resident at the hospital and he is late coming home today because he had to deliver a 20 week fetal demise. poor guy - i can't imagine how hard that would be with a pregnant wife!

and trinity - with a classic migraine, you usually have a headache that is so bad, you just want to lay in a dark room until it goes away. you are often nauseous and sensitive to bright light and/or loud sounds. sometimes you get weird visual changes before they come on. really all you can do is sleep it off - some people take a benadryl or something to help them sleep! i had my first one this pregnancy - pregnancy can trigger them unfortunately. hope they stay away for you!


----------



## Sizzles

Just a girl - poor hubby and poor you having to hear about such things! I know we're all aware of things which _could_ go wrong, but I prefer to distance myself from them if at all possible.



LizChase said:


> At what point should I really make sure I don't sleep on my stomach? I'm 14w4d, and just have the teeny tiniest of bumps. I don't do it on purpose, but almost everytime I wake up I've turned on my stomach while I'm sleeping. It's my normal way of sleeping, so I'm having a hard time trying to make sure I stay on my sides. It's not uncomfortable yet on my stomach, since I don't have a bump, but it is squishing the baby?

I asked my midwife this very same question, only yesterday! She said basically what others have said: if it's not uncomfortable, it's fine, and I might like to try putting a pillow under the bump for support/comfort.



ProudMomma2Be said:


> LizChase said:
> 
> 
> At what point should I really make sure I don't sleep on my stomach? I'm 14w4d, and just have the teeny tiniest of bumps. I don't do it on purpose, but almost everytime I wake up I've turned on my stomach while I'm sleeping. It's my normal way of sleeping, so I'm having a hard time trying to make sure I stay on my sides. It's not uncomfortable yet on my stomach, since I don't have a bump, but it is squishing the baby?
> 
> I cannot sleep on my stomach anymore . It's uncomfortable and I can feel I am putting too much pressure on the bump .
> As someone said ... I would start when it feels uncomfortable . But I also sleep only on my left side right now ( which you should do starting 16 week of pregnancy ) because I know it's good for the baby :baby:Click to expand...

I really struggle with the laying on one side, let alone being so specific about which side! I always lay on my left initially when I go to bed, but I move around quite a lot in the night, so there's no way I'd ever stay on one side for most or all of the night. Part of my issue is that to sleep on my left, I'm facing my husband (stay with me on this!): he turns over at some point and is facing me, and often is breathing through his mouth and I hate being breathed on! It's usually at that point that I turn over!



Miss406 said:


> How are we all doing? I had my 12 week scan last week and they found a fibroid.
> 
> It was the first thing we saw when the probe was put on my tummy so I instinctively thought the baby had gone. Fortunately she was quick to move the probe and found the baby and said 'there's the baby'!
> 
> Anyone else have a fibroid picked up on a scan? It certainly explains my past, torrential bleeding, reoccurring miscarriages & unexplained cycle pains.

I have fibroids, but they were aware of them before my antenatal scans. However, despite 3.5 years of 'unexplained infertility' they showed up on my baseline scan for IVF; why on earth they hadn't been found/mentioned for previous investigative scans, I've no idea! As a result of these (and other complications!) I'm seeing a consultant and they will keep a closer eye on my and bus later in the pregnancy: I'll be scanned every 4 weeks from 20 weeks I think. When I mentioned to the sonographer who found the fibroids, the fact that it may have been preventing a pregnancy, she said it was unlikely, but in my mind, it's a bit of a coincidence.



Sassymom said:


> Ok so I don't know if it is just my hormones or what but I received an invite to a baby shower last night and I think it was pretty rude! After just having my wedding a few months ago, etiquette is still on my mind. There were 3 pieces of paper in the invite. One was the babies"r"us registry info. The next one was a little poem about how to give the gift you were bringing. It said don't wrap it because we are just going to throw away that "crap" (yes, it actually said that) also don't bring a card, bring a book instead. Then the invite didn't have the girls last name (I know two women with the same first name having a baby within a month from one another) or what state it was in just "XX Main st". Wtf!? Is it just me or is it really odd???
> 
> Edit: just to add more background on this. For this girls bridal shower she didn't want gifts, but asked for gift cards as well (about as rude as asking for cash right?) and I never received a thank you card. I have a feeling I won't with this either if things aren't wrapped and there is no card to tell who have what...

Personally, I think I'd have ignored such an invitation. If at some point this person raises it directly with you, you could always just say that you know more than one person with that name and wasn't sure who it related to.
I don't 'like' being asked for money/gift cards as gifts. However, although OH and I did have a gift list for our wedding, we did also mention in the details that we would be glad of financial donations, but I think we worded it in such a way that it was diplomatic, and people still had the option of buying a gift from the list. (I hated doing it, but we'd lived together for years, so the usual wedding gifts just weren't appropriate). What I don't like about that invitation is that, as you say, if you're not wrapping the gifts or taking cards, there's no link between the guest and the gift and I am a stickler for thank yous!

Proud momma - you are having a run of bad luck aren't you! 2014 should be a better year!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Proud momma - you are having a run of bad luck aren't you! 2014 should be a better year![/QUOTE]


It looks like it :shrug: , I hope it gets better :thumbup:


----------



## LizChase

justagirl2 said:


> hi ladies! i don't know why i hardly ever post but i read every day - so i feel like i know you all. and yet you don't know me!
> 
> made it to 13 weeks today! it's hard being in the forum being due at the end of the month because you are always behind - but at least it lets me know what to look forward to.
> 
> i am still absolutely not showing at ALL. i think my uterus must still be tilted in there weird because i barely even feel it above my pubic bone. and my some weird miracle i've been losing weight the last month?? i know i shouldn't be but i am not trying to at all and i still feel like i am eating horribly. i gained 5 pounds in the first 8 weeks and now back to my pre-pregnancy weight at 13. i WAS quite sick for some time but still ate non-stop and horrible food choices. who knows. i'm finally feeling good again and excited to focus on healthier options! and start getting a little more active. 2nd tri is already a dream and i'm not even there yet!
> 
> i think everything is going well with the babe. had an appt yesterday and all sounded great. my husband is a resident at the hospital and he is late coming home today because he had to deliver a 20 week fetal demise. poor guy - i can't imagine how hard that would be with a pregnant wife!
> 
> and trinity - with a classic migraine, you usually have a headache that is so bad, you just want to lay in a dark room until it goes away. you are often nauseous and sensitive to bright light and/or loud sounds. sometimes you get weird visual changes before they come on. really all you can do is sleep it off - some people take a benadryl or something to help them sleep! i had my first one this pregnancy - pregnancy can trigger them unfortunately. hope they stay away for you!

I lost weight too, like 4-5 pounds. Being pregnant you just naturally burn more calories, so if your eating doesn't change at all you will most likely lose a little bit of weight. In my case I just couldn't really eat because I would just throw it up!

Very sad about your hubby dealing with that at work. One of my good friends is an OB resident, and she deals with a lot of high risk patients, and I've heard some really sad stories before I got pregnant. I probably wouldn't deal with hearing them now! :(


----------



## lovelyredrose

Today I had my 12 week u/s. Everything looked good. :thumbup: Happy to see baby growing well, moving etc. :happydance:

I have my gender scan on the first week of Feb. I don't know how I'm going to wait patiently until then. 

I am just super happy today after seeing the little baby. :haha: 

Happy holidays to all of you! Enjoy! :happydance:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

lovelyredrose said:


> Today I had my 12 week u/s. Everything looked good. :thumbup: Happy to see baby growing well, moving etc. :happydance:
> 
> I have my gender scan on the first week of Feb. I don't know how I'm going to wait patiently until then.
> 
> I am just super happy today after seeing the little baby. :haha:
> 
> Happy holidays to all of you! Enjoy! :happydance:

Loveryredrose -I a. Glad everything is ok :thumbup:

I couldn't help myself I did the baking soda test and it fizzed like crazy - it should mean boy 
Did anyone else tried it ? Especially those who already know what they having ? :shrug:


----------



## 1babydreamer

Hey ladies, guess what we learned today! We're having a:
 



Attached Files:







Panda_boy.jpg
File size: 51.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## confuzion

1babydreamer said:


> Hey ladies, guess what we learned today! We're having a:

Yay for another team blue!


----------



## justagirl2

1babydreamer said:


> Hey ladies, guess what we learned today! We're having a:

wow congrats!! how did you find out so soon?


----------



## Boothh

I got my nt results back, risk for downs is 1 in 49750 so I'm pretty pleased with that!

I always sleep on my back later in pregnancy because if hurts my hips to be on my side! My midwife with my first said if it was affecting you, you would know about it so if you can sleep on your back (or front) and that's comfortable then go for it! 

Bought the first thing for baby yesterday too! 

https://i825.photobucket.com/albums/zz173/boothh/0A36DC2C-7BAB-44DC-B57D-CEA9081EFA1A.jpg

So cute!


----------



## 1babydreamer

justagirl2 said:


> 1babydreamer said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, guess what we learned today! We're having a:
> 
> wow congrats!! how did you find out so soon?Click to expand...

Thanks Confuzion! 
We found out early by doing the maternit21 testing. I had my 12 week NT scan and bloodwork and we added the extra gender test. It's so easy. Just a blood test and mire accurate than an ultrasound. All my test results came back normal and negative so we're thrilled. The icing on the cake is learning the sex early. Best Christmas present!! Now we can plan :).


----------



## confuzion

That's such an adorable onesie boothh!

I've gotta shop for a gift for a friends baby soon. Hope I find something cute for her little girl.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

confuzion said:


> That's such an adorable onesie boothh!
> 
> I've gotta shop for a gift for a friends baby soon. Hope I find something cute for her little girl.

I almost cannot read your posts :haha: I keep looking at your mamma bears banner :haha: very distractive :blush:


----------



## confuzion

ProudMomma2Be said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> That's such an adorable onesie boothh!
> 
> I've gotta shop for a gift for a friends baby soon. Hope I find something cute for her little girl.
> 
> I almost cannot read your posts :haha: I keep looking at your mamma bears banner :haha: very distractive :blush:Click to expand...

LOL! Sorry. Hope it doesn't offend anyone. 
I can hide my signature!


----------



## 1babydreamer

No don't hide it! I love it!! :)

And boothh, that onsie is too cute!!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

confuzion said:


> ProudMomma2Be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> That's such an adorable onesie boothh!
> 
> I've gotta shop for a gift for a friends baby soon. Hope I find something cute for her little girl.
> 
> I almost cannot read your posts :haha: I keep looking at your mamma bears banner :haha: very distractive :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! Sorry. Hope it doesn't offend anyone.
> I can hide my signature!Click to expand...

No ! I didn't mean it in a bad way :nope:, it's so funny , that's why it's districting :haha:


----------



## SweetMel

Congratulations 1babydreamer, yay for team blue!


----------



## SaraEmily

Add me to the list of pink bumps!


----------



## confuzion

SaraEmily said:


> Add me to the list of pink bumps!

Aw yay congrats!! Sure thing :thumbup:


----------



## jenniferannex

Congratulations Saraemily!! :happydance:


----------



## Mangoes

I need some advice! Now that I'm climbing on into my 15th week, I've noticed that now my belly is getting bigger, it's a bit sore down there too. As if the extra pressure is causing it. Do you think a belly band would help out?


----------



## CaliDreaming

Congrats 1babydreamer on the blue bump and SaraEmily on the pink bump! This is going to be an exciting few weeks as more folks find out the gender! :happydance:


----------



## jenniferannex

Is definitely is Cali!!! I know I've said it before but I find out on Sunday if baby lets us!!!! Soooo excited!


----------



## SweetMel

Yay for pink, Sara Emily. :happydance:


----------



## CaliDreaming

jenniferannex said:


> Is definitely is Cali!!! I know I've said it before but I find out on Sunday if baby lets us!!!! Soooo excited!

I can't wait to find out what you're having and if your Chinese gender prediction is right!


----------



## shaslove

So torturing to have to wait with all these early gender results! We won't know until January 16th!


----------



## 1eighty

two weeks todaaaaaay!

i keep thinking "i hope it's a girl, i hope it's a girl, i hope it's a girl" because i'll feel less sad about this being potentially our last pregnancy.

and then i feel like crap because i know i'll love another little boy just as much.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

1eighty said:


> two weeks todaaaaaay!
> 
> i keep thinking "i hope it's a girl, i hope it's a girl, i hope it's a girl" because i'll feel less sad about this being potentially our last pregnancy.
> 
> and then i feel like crap because i know i'll love another little boy just as much.

I feel the same :shrug: 
This is our last pregnancy . At the beginning we didn't want more than one child but after DS was born we realized we didn't want him to be only child and we would love another one . That's why we hope for a girl . Especially OH since he has another son from previous relationship :haha:
I am pretty much sure this one is also a boy but I keep having the same dream almost every day ... I am at the gender ultrasound and they say it's a girl . But I think it's because I want it that way deep down :shrug:
I hope you get your girl , it's almost there and we will know :happydance:


----------



## minni2906

Hey ladies!! I haven't checked in for a while, but I've been reading.

Hooray to team blue or pink, ladies who've found out!!! :happydance:

I told my mom last weekend. She was ecstatic!! I had planned to tell my sister at the same time, but ironically she emailed me the Wednesday prior and said "I had another dream you were pregnant. Anything you want to tell me?" (If you all recall, she had one when I was 8 weeks as well!!) So, I gave in and told her but asked her not to tell my mom because I had a plan! We gave my mom an ornament for the Christmas tree the says "We're expecting" and "Coming in 2014: Baby Bishop" 

Then we had to tell DF's parents... :dohh: They already knew!!!! We live with them, and apparently his mom had picked up on me wearing my sweats and yoga pants more often and then she saw the sonogram picture from 6 weeks. Haha. Oh well. She actually seems excited and concerned this time. Last time, she didn't talk to us for a week after we told her. This time she's been asking about appointments, and if the dates matched what I thought. She even got concerned when I told her I was taking baby aspirin. I assured her my doctor told me to take it. :haha:

NT scan showed a healthy little baby with a 170bpm heart rate. All results came back with low risk. I am so excited!! I want to announce on facebook so badly but I want to make sure all the family and close friends know first.

As for sleeping - I've always been a side sleeper but here lately my hips hurt soooo bad, I just toss and turn all night. Sometimes I wake up and can feel the circulation to my leg has been cut off. It's so painful and irritating!! I asked Santa for a foam mattress topper just incase it's just our mattress. :haha:

Is everyone ready for Christmas?


----------



## Boothh

Iv been thinking I'll need some belly bands too, I get pressure feeling around my csection scar so I think it must be weaker around that area for me!

Nearly tray for Christmas, just a few more things to wrap, and the big food shop to do! Then I'm done, it's starting to stress me out now! My back isn't thanking me for all the hours I spent in queues today lol.


----------



## trinity_enigm

Congrats to all the people who've found out the sex already! I'm beginning to wobble on team yellow but still fairly firm - you ladies don't make it easy though!

Does anyone feel like their are swelling already? Last night I woke up with pins and needles in my ring and little fingers. I wasn't sure if it was because I slept on it funny or because of my wedding ring but I took the ring off and that helped. Its been feeling a bit tight but I don't want to take it off- I've only had it 4 months :(


----------



## confuzion

Jennifer - Tomorrow is the big day! SO excited to find out what you're having!


----------



## 1eighty

trinity_enigm said:


> Does anyone feel like their are swelling already? Last night I woke up with pins and needles in my ring and little fingers. I wasn't sure if it was because I slept on it funny or because of my wedding ring but I took the ring off and that helped. Its been feeling a bit tight but I don't want to take it off- I've only had it 4 months :(

because i've been losing weight this year, my wedding ring has gone from left ring finger to right, and i'd just had to move it from the right ring finger to left index when we got pregnant. now it's back on the right ring finger, so yes - i've noticed some light swelling. i can feel pins and needles in my calves and ankles if i've been sitting too long as well, always a precursor to swelling for me. who knows, it might end up on the correct finger by term :p


----------



## confuzion

Haven't seen any posts from legohouse lately. Hope she's doing ok.


----------



## jenniferannex

CaliDreaming said:


> jenniferannex said:
> 
> 
> Is definitely is Cali!!! I know I've said it before but I find out on Sunday if baby lets us!!!! Soooo excited!
> 
> I can't wait to find out what you're having and if your Chinese gender prediction is right!Click to expand...




confuzion said:


> Jennifer - Tomorrow is the big day! SO excited to find out what you're having!

I can't wait to see if it's right either! Only 2.5 hours to go!!!!


----------



## rainbowsun

I woke up today with my stomach majorly deflated. I had such a respectable (albeit tiny) baby bump yesterday, and now I'm back to looking fat. I know that my baby is still in there, and probably just shifted further back, but it's still super unnerving. Anyone have this?


----------



## trinity_enigm

rainbowsun said:


> I woke up today with my stomach majorly deflated. I had such a respectable (albeit tiny) baby bump yesterday, and now I'm back to looking fat. I know that my baby is still in there, and probably just shifted further back, but it's still super unnerving. Anyone have this?

Yes me!! Today I have no bump at all :cry: and look pretty much how I looked before getting pregnant (maybe a little bit fatter). I know usually my bump is mainly bloat as it gets bigger as the day goes on but there's usually at least a little bit of something at the beginning of the day. I'm sure it'll be back again before we know it.


----------



## jenniferannex

Eeeeekkkk it's a girl!!!!! :happydance: https://i884.photobucket.com/albums/ac50/jenniferannex/null_zpsd7bcf5d0.jpg


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

jenniferannex said:


> Eeeeekkkk it's a girl!!!!! :happydance: https://i884.photobucket.com/albums/ac50/jenniferannex/null_zpsd7bcf5d0.jpg

Congratulations :happydance::baby:

Ps : Chinese calendar prediction goes wrong :D


----------



## justagirl2

jenniferannex said:


> Eeeeekkkk it's a girl!!!!! :happydance: https://i884.photobucket.com/albums/ac50/jenniferannex/null_zpsd7bcf5d0.jpg

yay for girls!! congrats!


----------



## jenniferannex

Thanks girls!!! I still have that doubt though until they can tell me again it's a girl at my 20 week scan! :haha: it's always in the back of my mind as it's easier to mistake girls for boys isn't it.


----------



## breavis

Hey ladies. Not sure if you have room for one more or not? I'm currently pregnant with baby number 4! Due date from lmp is 6-22-14 due date from my scan is 6-19-14. Would love to join your group!


----------



## CaliDreaming

rainbowsun said:


> I woke up today with my stomach majorly deflated. I had such a respectable (albeit tiny) baby bump yesterday, and now I'm back to looking fat. I know that my baby is still in there, and probably just shifted further back, but it's still super unnerving. Anyone have this?

My bump does this too. Some days it is nice and hard and round and then other days I can suck in my breath and look almost normal. After I eat a big meal it's always big and round but it's been doing that since I got my bfp.



jenniferannex said:


> Eeeeekkkk it's a girl!!!!! :happydance: https://i884.photobucket.com/albums/ac50/jenniferannex/null_zpsd7bcf5d0.jpg

Congrats!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Your little girl is so lucky to have a little sis!!



breavis said:


> Hey ladies. Not sure if you have room for one more or not? I'm currently pregnant with baby number 4! Due date from lmp is 6-22-14 due date from my scan is 6-19-14. Would love to join your group!

Welcome breavis. The more the merrier!!!


----------



## confuzion

Breavis. Of course there's room. Which due date do you prefer?

Jennifer- eeek yay girlies IMO are more fun :haha:


----------



## breavis

Thank you ladies! I think I will stick to the 22nd since my doctor hasn't "officially" changed it yet. I'm so excited to have hit the 2nd trimester!


----------



## Boothh

LegoHouse is fine I speak to her on fb a lot! I think she's just busy with her LOs and Christmas xx

Did our food shop today, not leaving the house now til after Christmas haha! Too busy! Iv got a cold too so I want to rest up and get rid of it so I can enjoy myself!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

OH has a customer and she is very nice lady . She always wants to see our son and she always send him gifts for Xmas etc .
The last time OH was at her house he told her our news which I don't mind since you could say we are in the safe zone . But still no one really knows it yet except the family :thumbup:
I just looked at my fb and she announced our pregnancy without her even knowing :dohh:
I know she had no idea we didn't tell yet but still ... I am trying all these days figure out how and when to announce and now this :haha:
I don't know if I should laugh or cry about it :haha: 
I guess it would make me mad if it would be our first :baby:
Now let's see how many people pick up on that since she wrote ... Congratulations on your new news ...! May be it's just obvious to me because I know what's going on :haha:
Well , she made it easy for me with the ,,, how to announce ,, part :haha:


----------



## jenniferannex

Thank you everyone! :D I am so happy to have another little girl but would of been happy either way, just wanted the little tinker healthy! :) 
Went abit mad on the pink shopping :blush: oopsie!!!

Welcome and congratulations Breavis :flower:

Proud momma. Someone did that to me and I only saw it after 45 minutes so I deleted it quickly and no one saw thankfully!! I hope no one saw yours or hardly anyone if they did!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

jenniferannex said:


> Thank you everyone! :D I am so happy to have another little girl but would of been happy either way, just wanted the little tinker healthy! :)
> Went abit mad on the pink shopping :blush: oopsie!!!
> 
> Welcome and congratulations Breavis :flower:
> 
> Proud momma. Someone did that to me and I only saw it after 45 minutes so I deleted it quickly and no one saw thankfully!! I hope no one saw yours or hardly anyone if they did!

Well I did not deleted it :winkwink:
She wrote it under my sons pictures ( commented on the picture and than wrote that ) .
And now like 6 other people commended but no one mentioned anything , everybody commented on my son . I don't know if they didnt realized it or just are afraid to ask :haha:


----------



## 1eighty

i had my eldest brother-in-law speculate that we were pregnant in public on my facebook when we were about 6 weeks gone with DS. i deleted his comment, and PM'd him to STFU because we weren't telling people yet!

i'd still be pissed if someone other than _us _broke the news on such a public forum though :/


funnily enough, someone made a throwaway comment about me being pregnant again on a private group... at the time we were 4dpo and didn't even know :p


----------



## gertrude

For those of with you with children already, when did you tell them? I've not told my DD yet, am 14 weeks today, and I kinda wanted to keep it until after Xmas, and leave Xmas to be about her, but we will be telling our mums on Xmas day/Boxing Day and I'm not happy her not knowing first.

What did others do?


----------



## breavis

Thank you for the welcome ladies. I have 3 little ones and I normally announced to the public around 14 weeks. That way we were in the 2nd tri and not at a high risk for miscarriage anymore. I just hit 14 weeks today and only my parents and best friend know so far. Well, DH knows too :)


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Welcome breavis :)

I have doctor check up early in the morning . Hopefully we will be able to hear the HB with doppler .
And DS has check up in the afternoon . 
Than we have to get ready for Xmas ( we have guests coming and staying for 3 days ) 
Everybody ready for Xmas ? For us is Xmas Tuesday .
And 2 weeks till we find out the gender :D well till we confirm it's a boy :D I am even a kinda talking to the baby like it's he :)


----------



## confuzion

Just noticed the August pregnancy thread is also sunflowers. Am I wrong in wanting it to be exclusive to the June thread? :haha:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

confuzion said:


> Just noticed the August pregnancy thread is also sunflowers. Am I wrong in wanting it to be exclusive to the June thread? :haha:

No you are not wrong , we have been first :haha: someone should tell them :blush::haha:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

And how is everything with you confuzion ? How is everything going ?


----------



## confuzion

Aw thanks for asking proudmomma :)

I'm actually doing really well. Hard part is done and over. Just waiting for my period to kick in full force. Started spotting just minutes ago so seems all's going back to normal :thumbup:

Maybe after another cycle we'll start trying again and I'll be able to share the news of a BFP :)


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

confuzion said:


> Aw thanks for asking proudmomma :)
> 
> I'm actually doing really well. Hard part is done and over. Just waiting for my period to kick in full force. Started spotting just minutes ago so seems all's going back to normal :thumbup:
> 
> Maybe after another cycle we'll start trying again and I'lli be able to share the news of a BFP :)

I am glad you are doing well :flower:
Hopefully it will all start soon for you :happydance:


----------



## SweetMel

I didn't want to jinx myself but I think I am finally passed morning sickness. 

I haven't heard from the genetic counselor about the test I had last Monday. They probably won't call until after Christmas.


----------



## asmcsm

My friend started the August thread. They had a poll with like 20 different possible names but sunflowers won...what can you do really?


----------



## confuzion

asmcsm said:


> My friend started the August thread. They had a poll with like 20 different possible names but sunflowers won...what can you do really?

Lol I was just kidding. It doesn't bother me. Just reaffirms I picked a good name :) but maybe I should have asked you ladies what you would have liked. What I wanted turned out not to matter really I'm not even a part of the thread anymore :haha:


----------



## asmcsm

I think sunflowers is cute...only other thing I could think of is June bugs lol which is a cute name until you think of what actual june bugs look like lol


----------



## joeyjo

Confusion - you are part of the thread ! :flower: just a little differently :)

Over here sunflowers are more an end of summer flower so are quite fitting for August but it doesn't bother me as I like them.


----------



## Sizzles

Re the Sunflowers thing, I realise we 'had it first', but on a technicality, I would say their name is more appropriate, since August/September is when sunflowers tend to flower. Does it matter if there are more sunflowers in the world though? Surely we're distinguished by the 'June' aspect of our name.


----------



## trinity_enigm

I'm sure it was the same with jelly beans- I think I saw two months with it. 

Well last night I got woken up in the night to pee and I haven't had to do that for the last fortnight. I think it must be related to the disappearing bump- wherever the baby moved to it near my bladder!


----------



## Sassymom

Hello Ladies :)

DH and I decided it was time to announce on FB we are prego. It took a while to figure out how to say it, but we both went for funny (his was more successfully funny though). Mine was "Officially 4 months sober!! Due June 2014" while his was "looks like sassy has the Egyptian flu.... Because she is going to be a MUMMY!"

My mom was so excited she finally got to post about it too and went all around her neighborhood while delivering cookie trays to tell everyone she could. She is one crazy happy Nana.

Has anyone else bought gifts for people from their little bean for Christmas? We got both sets of grandparents frames for baby pictures. Then I got DH a book called "Daddy and me".


----------



## trinity_enigm

I went and bought a daddy Christmas card for oh today. I kind of want to give it to him now but might wait until Christmas day


----------



## Mangoes

I have about 3 weeks until we possibly get to know LO's gender! This is the longest 3 weeks of my life.


----------



## CaliDreaming

SweetMel said:


> I didn't want to jinx myself but I think I am finally passed morning sickness.
> 
> I haven't heard from the genetic counselor about the test I had last Monday. They probably won't call until after Christmas.

I got blood drawn for the AFP testing and they told me they don't deliver results, good or bad, until after Christmas. 



confuzion said:


> Just noticed the August pregnancy thread is also sunflowers. Am I wrong in wanting it to be exclusive to the June thread? :haha:

Yeah, it would have been nice esp since June and August are so close. Oh well I won't see the other thread anyway because I only look at my subscribed threads. I did see two other months who share the same mascot. I'd rather have something unique but I guess others don't care. 



Sassymom said:


> Hello Ladies :)
> 
> DH and I decided it was time to announce on FB we are prego. It took a while to figure out how to say it, but we both went for funny (his was more successfully funny though). Mine was "Officially 4 months sober!! Due June 2014" while his was "looks like sassy has the Egyptian flu.... Because she is going to be a MUMMY!"
> 
> My mom was so excited she finally got to post about it too and went all around her neighborhood while delivering cookie trays to tell everyone she could. She is one crazy happy Nana.
> 
> Has anyone else bought gifts for people from their little bean for Christmas? We got both sets of grandparents frames for baby pictures. Then I got DH a book called "Daddy and me".

That was a very clever way of announcing!


----------



## 1babydreamer

jenniferannex said:


> Eeeeekkkk it's a girl!!!!! :happydance: https://i884.photobucket.com/albums/ac50/jenniferannex/null_zpsd7bcf5d0.jpg

Awww congrats!! I'm a wee jealous as I was hoping for a girl first! ;). Girls are more fun to shop for ;). Of course healthy baby is most important :).


----------



## Krissykat1006

Hi all! I'm due June 26th! Not sure if we are Team Pink or Blue yet!!


----------



## 1eighty

Krissykat1006 said:


> Hi all! I'm due June 26th! Not sure if we are Team Pink or Blue yet!!

loving your avatar!


----------



## confuzion

Krissykat1006 said:


> Hi all! I'm due June 26th! Not sure if we are Team Pink or Blue yet!!

Hi Krissy :) congrats. 

I agree with 1eighty on the avatar. I'm a nerd too :)


----------



## lovelyredrose

gertrude- actually I asked my daughter one day before my expected period if she wanted to be the first to know about the pregnancy. She was really eager to know and I told her if I got a positive preg test I will tell her first. Next day morning I took the test fully expecting a negative result but was so pleasantly surprised with the BFP. I waited till she came from school and indeed told her before I told my DH. I was so impatient to keep the result to myself without telling DH but a promise is a promise.

She is so excited to be a big sister. :)


----------



## jenniferannex

Baby dreamer, thank you :D I do love shopping for the pink!! But either I would of been happy with :D little boys are super cuddly when toddlers I've heard so that works in your favour :D

Krissykat welcome :D


----------



## jenniferannex

And confuzion, you are the glue that holds this thread together :D


----------



## minni2906

So jealous of you ladies finding out what you're having. We went find out until the end of January! I'm hoping for :blue: though. &#9825;

Planning the fb announcement for after New Years! I'm so excited!

Confuzion, you are most definitely part of this thread!


----------



## confuzion

Aw thank you ladies I'm touched :cry: :hugs:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

This thread would SUCK without confuzion ... ,

Merry Xmas girls !!! For I is Xmas today , so we gonna be busy busy busy !


----------



## Sizzles

NT screening came back as 'low risk': 1:100,000. :happydance:

Happy Christmas to you all!


----------



## Boothh

Hope everybody is ready for Christmas! We are gonna do some baking cookies for Santa today and watch Christmas films! And pizza party tonight!

Hope everyone has a lovely time :)


----------



## ladyluck8181

Hey ladies! I was here in the very beginning and lost my bean at 5wks, I was lucky enough to catch on again straight away.

I had my 12 week scan yesterday and I have been put forward by 4 days which makes me officially due 2nd July BUT I have never seen a due date, my babies have always arrived early (38+2, 39, 32, and 36+5) so I was thinking I would join June rather than July, if you'll have me :)


----------



## joeyjo

ladyluck8181 said:


> Hey ladies! I was here in the very beginning and lost my bean at 5wks, I was lucky enough to catch on again straight away.
> 
> I had my 12 week scan yesterday and I have been put forward by 4 days which makes me officially due 2nd July BUT I have never seen a due date, my babies have always arrived early (38+2, 39, 32, and 36+5) so I was thinking I would join June rather than July, if you'll have me :)

Welcome back :) :happydance:


----------



## 1babydreamer

ladyluck8181 said:


> Hey ladies! I was here in the very beginning and lost my bean at 5wks, I was lucky enough to catch on again straight away.
> 
> I had my 12 week scan yesterday and I have been put forward by 4 days which makes me officially due 2nd July BUT I have never seen a due date, my babies have always arrived early (38+2, 39, 32, and 36+5) so I was thinking I would join June rather than July, if you'll have me :)

Yay! Welcome back!


----------



## 1babydreamer

And yes Confuzion, I agree with the rest! We NEED you here!!! :)


----------



## minni2906

My Christmas Eve today is filled with course work for my CPC certification. Boo. :nope: But tomorrow I get a full day off with family! :happydance:

Merry Christmas everyone!!!

Ladyluck: welcome back! My due date is technically July 1st but I'm sticking around too!


----------



## ladyluck8181

Thanks ladies it's great to be back :happydance:


----------



## jenniferannex

Sizzles that's great news!!

And yay!! Welcome back Lady Luck!! So good to have you back :happydance:

So excited for Christmas now!!! Can't believe it's tomorrow!


----------



## Mangoes

ladyluck8181 said:


> Hey ladies! I was here in the very beginning and lost my bean at 5wks, I was lucky enough to catch on again straight away.
> 
> I had my 12 week scan yesterday and I have been put forward by 4 days which makes me officially due 2nd July BUT I have never seen a due date, my babies have always arrived early (38+2, 39, 32, and 36+5) so I was thinking I would join June rather than July, if you'll have me :)

Hiiii!! Your "official" due date is my birthday lol


----------



## confuzion

ladyluck8181 said:


> Hey ladies! I was here in the very beginning and lost my bean at 5wks, I was lucky enough to catch on again straight away.
> 
> I had my 12 week scan yesterday and I have been put forward by 4 days which makes me officially due 2nd July BUT I have never seen a due date, my babies have always arrived early (38+2, 39, 32, and 36+5) so I was thinking I would join June rather than July, if you'll have me :)

Aw of course you more than welcome back here ladyluck :) I'll put your due date down as the 30th.


----------



## Boothh

Just letting you girls know there is a huge sale on newlook website on maternity stuff! Just spent £50 and got loads of stuff! Along with the bits I got in the next sale I have a full maternity wardrobe on the way for only £80! Really pleased x


----------



## Sassymom

Merry Christmas (Eve) girls! :) I hope everyone has a great time surrounded by love and family!


----------



## confuzion

Hope all you ladies have a holly jolly Christmas :xmas23:


----------



## SweetMel

Merry Christmas everybody. :xmas9:


----------



## 1babydreamer

Happy Christmas ladies!! &#127877;


----------



## trinity_enigm

Merry christmas- I hope everyone had a lovely day and got lots of nice presents? We got a couple of baby bits that are so cute!! 



Boothh said:


> Just letting you girls know there is a huge sale on newlook website on maternity stuff! Just spent £50 and got loads of stuff! Along with the bits I got in the next sale I have a full maternity wardrobe on the way for only £80! Really pleased x

I've just tried ordering some stuff and it won't let me. Every time I go to pay it says my bag is empty- it's really frustrating!! :growlmad:


----------



## LizChase

Merry Christmas everyone! I finally got the results from my genetics screening. Less than a 1:10,000 chance for the things they test for. (Down's syndrome and trisomys.) So that's a relief! I also finished the "accent" wall to the nursery over the last few days. Next step is to get the big guest bed moved out!

Here's a pic! (I realized after I took the pic that all the branches are on the right side, with none on the left, so I'm going to fix that, haha. Guess you can tell I'm right handed!)
 



Attached Files:







trees.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Boothh

trinity_enigm said:


> Merry christmas- I hope everyone had a lovely day and got lots of nice presents? We got a couple of baby bits that are so cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> Just letting you girls know there is a huge sale on newlook website on maternity stuff! Just spent £50 and got loads of stuff! Along with the bits I got in the next sale I have a full maternity wardrobe on the way for only £80! Really pleased x
> 
> I've just tried ordering some stuff and it won't let me. Every time I go to pay it says my bag is empty- it's really frustrating!! :growlmad:Click to expand...

That happened to me too! When it says that if you go to the bottom of the screen there is another link saying my basket - whatever amount and I clicked that and it worked then! X


----------



## Boothh

Oh and I love that nursery wall x


----------



## Rel

I haven't been on for just a little while and things move on so quickon here!

Anyway, I hope you all had a brilliant Christmas! :thumbup:

Over here, it has been a very quiet one and that is just what we were looking for. :coffee:
And today, we went to see a panto with the kids and theyreally enjoyed it, so all is well... but it will soon be time to go home and get back to normal!:shrug:


----------



## 1babydreamer

LizChase said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! I finally got the results from my genetics screening. Less than a 1:10,000 chance for the things they test for. (Down's syndrome and trisomys.) So that's a relief! I also finished the "accent" wall to the nursery over the last few days. Next step is to get the big guest bed moved out!
> 
> Here's a pic! (I realized after I took the pic that all the branches are on the right side, with none on the left, so I'm going to fix that, haha. Guess you can tell I'm right handed!)

Love the wall!! I wish I was that artistic! :)


----------



## 1babydreamer

I hope everyone had a lovely christmas with their families. Ours were thrilled with our announcement and we got some really cute boy stuff! I'm getting excited now and I can't wait to start on the nursery! And hooray for second tri! :)


----------



## 1eighty

just did the baking soda test. week and a day til we find out for sure.... and i really don't want to get my hopes up just yet.... but there was no fizz :o


----------



## ladyluck8181

Ladies talk to me about round ligament pain............

I don't think I've ever suffered this before but I seem to be getting some really bad pains around my belly, especially if I sneeze or get up too quick, is this it? 

I know squishy is ok in there as I checked with doppler yesterday.


----------



## ladyluck8181

1eighty said:


> just did the baking soda test. week and a day til we find out for sure.... and i really don't want to get my hopes up just yet.... but there was no fizz :o

Have you got any mothers instinct on it? :flower: I'm convinced this is girl #3 for me but we're not planning on finding out so I got a long wait ahead of me :haha:


----------



## jenniferannex

Hi all!!

Glad to hear everyone's has a fab Christmas :D me included! :D

We went to the next sale yesterday and got soooo many baby clothes for little girly bump!! But now I'm abit worried they will tell me it's a boy at the 20 week scan :haha:


----------



## Boothh

Iv bought some unisex bits in the next and mamas and papas sales! Think I pretty much have all I need now!! Just a few tiny baby bits to get! 

I'm going to start looking at big stuff soon and making lists. Exciting for me cus I love lists haha! :haha:


----------



## 1eighty

ladyluck8181 said:


> 1eighty said:
> 
> 
> just did the baking soda test. week and a day til we find out for sure.... and i really don't want to get my hopes up just yet.... but there was no fizz :o
> 
> Have you got any mothers instinct on it? :flower: I'm convinced this is girl #3 for me but we're not planning on finding out so I got a long wait ahead of me :haha:Click to expand...

the whole pregnancy feels very different, but i don't want to count chickens on that as we do desperately want a girl :/


and that sounds like RLP to me! i get it even when not pregnant.


----------



## trinity_enigm

Ladies- a little advice please? I've found a lump in my armpit about the size of a pea and a couple of weeks ago my armpit was really itchy for a while. Dr Google says it can be anything from a cyst to extended breast tissue to cancer.

I have a mid wife appointment on Tuesday so do I just mention it to her and see what she thinks or do I try and get a proper GP appointment?


----------



## LizChase

trinity_enigm said:


> Ladies- a little advice please? I've found a lump in my armpit about the size of a pea and a couple of weeks ago my armpit was really itchy for a while. Dr Google says it can be anything from a cyst to extended breast tissue to cancer.
> 
> I have a mid wife appointment on Tuesday so do I just mention it to her and see what she thinks or do I try and get a proper GP appointment?

Mention it for sure! Better safe than sorry. Just for reassurance, my roommate in college had that happen, and for her it was just a blocked lymph node duct. She had to get the pus drained out, but that was it.


----------



## Boothh

They say not to worry in pregnancy because of the milk production process lumps and bumps are common! Id definitely mention it though if anything just for reassurance x


----------



## jenniferannex

I agree with the others, definitly worth mentioning just to be safe! Like booth said it can happen because of the milk, I hope that's all it is :) xx


----------



## Sizzles

Trinity - definitely mention it. However, I went to my GP about a year or so back with a lump in my armpit and it turned out to be a swollen gland, indicating that I was run-down or something. It's probably nothing to be concerned about but it's always worth getting reassurance.


----------



## LizChase

I just posted something on Facebook about spilling coffee on my keyboard, and someone commented saying I shouldn't be drinking coffee, it's bad for the baby. Mind your own business, people!


----------



## trinity_enigm

LizChase said:


> I just posted something on Facebook about spilling coffee on my keyboard, and someone commented saying I shouldn't be drinking coffee, it's bad for the baby. Mind your own business, people!

Jesus and how would they know it wasn't decaf? Not that it matters because we can have what we want and a couple of cups is allowed anyway right?


----------



## ladyluck8181

LizChase said:


> I just posted something on Facebook about spilling coffee on my keyboard, and someone commented saying I shouldn't be drinking coffee, it's bad for the baby. Mind your own business, people!

:dohh: Lol some people are just soapbox masters. I would think the keyboard suffered more damage than the baby ever would :haha:


----------



## ladyluck8181

Trinity - Like the others I am certain it's nothing to worry about but always worth a mention, right? :flower:


----------



## Sizzles

Lizchase - I agree with others: people should mind their own business! I don't know why when you become pregnant it's like open season on giving out the 'advice'; some of it is fine ("don't buy too much stuff that you really don't need"), but outright telling people what they should and shouldn't be doing is just rude!


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

:hi: ladies, 

Sorry I have been MIA but so much has been going on... on the baby front, the twins are fine, we had a quick scan last week after I bumped my belly with a shopping cart. Other than that we are okay, glad to see all the genders being revealed, dh and I are still in limbo whether we want to find out next week!

Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas

:hug:


----------



## LizChase

Re the coffee comment: It was some guy I don't talk to anymore and is just one of those random facebook friends you keep around because you went to high school with them. I don't talk about my pregnancy at all on facebook really, I just did the one obligatory announcement post few weeks ago. I responded with "Well after all the tequila I had last night, the coffee won't matter much." :haha:


----------



## confuzion

LizChase said:


> Re the coffee comment: It was some guy I don't talk to anymore and is just one of those random facebook friends you keep around because you went to high school with them. I don't talk about my pregnancy at all on facebook really, I just did the one obligatory announcement post few weeks ago. I responded with "Well after all the tequila I had last night, the coffee won't matter much." :haha:

Hahaha. Love it. :thumbup:


----------



## jenniferannex

:haha: Liz! Good reply!

Ibelieve glad all is well with the twinnies :D I would love to know what you're having :haha:


----------



## OpheliaVY

Thought I would share a bump pic! We find out the gender on the 6th and I can't wait!!! I went shopping for maternity clothes yesterday and found lots of tops, but finding pants to fit has been a challenge! They're all huge and I'm super tiny. I got a belly band to wear over my unbuttoned pants so hopefully that'll do until my butt and thighs catch up to the bump! Lol I'm not complaining cuz I'm living in yoga pants until then.

We're also working on the nursery today! I hope to get it painted and the crib up by the end of the weekend! Did I mention I was excited!!! So glad the sickness is over! I have had a pretty bad pregnancy cold that I'm just now getting over. I told the hubby it was way worse than any man cold and he had to wait on me hand and foot. That was nice!! Hope all you ladies are doing well!! Almost halfway done for some!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Boothh

Liz - :rofl: mm tequila! Hahaha! I hate how you become public property when you're pregnant and people think they can tell you what to do. Really winds me up! 

Cute bump Ophelia! I post one on Facebook on Christmas Day, here it is! 

https://i825.photobucket.com/albums/zz173/boothh/AB6DF170-DB6B-42CE-B8AA-1BF786B56E2A.jpg

And here's a pic of all the cute clothes iv been buying :)
Just can't resist!
https://i825.photobucket.com/albums/zz173/boothh/666CDFBB-5BF7-4616-9061-A885CB6F6462.jpg

And while I'm on photobucket here's some cute pictures of my boys on Christmas :p

https://i825.photobucket.com/albums/zz173/boothh/D6CFCB85-BCEB-40F6-AC90-840936E2C9BD.jpg

https://i825.photobucket.com/albums/zz173/boothh/68718BF1-9A58-4FAE-8DAB-B1D37704DC10.jpg

xxx


----------



## 1eighty

cute bumps!


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahh lovely bumps and your boys are adorable boothh!! I'll put a bump pic on soon too! So exciting!!


----------



## jenniferannex

Here is my bump! The first one was 2 weeks ago at 15+4, and second is today at 17+4 :)

https://i884.photobucket.com/albums/ac50/jenniferannex/null_zps40df0f41.jpg


----------



## 1babydreamer

Awes love the bump pics! Gorgeous! And your boys are adorable booth!!


----------



## LizChase

Jealous of the bumps! I just am now starting to get a tiny one, but pretty much just look fat. :( I agree about the maternity pants.. they're all for when you're huge, nothing for smaller-pregnant. I'm using belly bands or a hair tie through the button hole for now. I love the skull onesie boothh!


----------



## joeyjo

I buy under bump maternity trousers as I never get a big bump. They are just like regular trousers with a wide jogging bottom stretchy waistband, so comfy! I wore my work ones all the time even when not pregnant after I bought them! 

I still have no bump although I do look a bit thick waisted after a big meal. Suspect I'll be 20 weeks before you can see any thing and closer to 30 before strangers realise! No clients realised at work with either of my boys until I was full term!


----------



## LegoHouse

Hello strangers, just putting my girl to bed then I'm going to attempt to catch up!


----------



## LegoHouse

I can't believe people are finding out the sex already! We have decided we are going to find out now, I just don't know if we're going to tell anyone.

Christmas has been hectic, but we have decided we are probably going to get married this year, so baby and wedding. 2014 shall be exciting!

We had the best Christmas but it has been so busy this is the first chance I've gotten to log into BnB! :| Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas!

Baby is fine as far as I know. I really need to book a midwife appointment as it was supposed to be this week lol


----------



## ladyluck8181

Boothh - cute bump and kids but I have to ask...... Are you stood in the bath lol? :rofl:


----------



## trinity_enigm

Lego good to hear from you. I was getting a bit worried but glad alls ok. Yay for getting married- it's loads of fun. We did it in August this year


----------



## Sizzles

Glad to hear all is well with you Lego! :thumbup:


----------



## confuzion

Lego - good to see you back. So no longer team yellow :) hope you still let us ladies on BnB know the gender!


----------



## jenniferannex

Good to see you back Lego!! Are you still convinced it's another girl? I'm looking forward to you finding out :haha:


----------



## Boothh

ladyluck8181 said:


> Boothh - cute bump and kids but I have to ask...... Are you stood in the bath lol? :rofl:

Yes! :haha: it's the only big mirror we have and if you stand next to the bath it looks weird haha x


----------



## 1eighty

6 days, 6 days.....

i'm going to be a nervous wreck by saturday 10am.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Boothh said:


> ladyluck8181 said:
> 
> 
> Boothh - cute bump and kids but I have to ask...... Are you stood in the bath lol? :rofl:
> 
> Yes! :haha: it's the only big mirror we have and if you stand next to the bath it looks weird haha xClick to expand...

:haha::haha: lol that's funny!

AFM, I've had to go to hospital today as I had some bright red bleeding this morning, turns out I have a bad cervical erosion, so I have been told to expect a bit of bleeding and I can get it removed after I have baby :happydance:


----------



## CaliDreaming

I'm loving all the bump pics! I still don't have a real bump yet. At Christmas, no one thought I looked pregnant at all and I'm still wearing my regular clothes.
I'm carrying this baby a lot lower than I carried dd I think. I even have sciatic pain from time to time and often the baby seems to be resting on my bladder. 


Ladyluck, that must have been so frightening but I'm so glad everything's ok!


----------



## shaslove

Hello all! Been a great Xmas here, busy with family. Had a midwife appt on Thurs-baby is doing well. Gender scan is Jan 16, can't wait!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Hi everyone :flower:
I am glad all is good here :happydance: we had wonderful Xmas except the stomach bug that started for my son Xmas eve nite ( fortunately we celebrate Xmas the 24 th - even presents opening ) and me followed and than our guests :shrug:. Fortunately everyone got it different day . Some crazy stuff . 
I kinda admire now the women being sick during pregnancy every day and still keep going with everything . I was so tired and my bump hurt so bad etc . I am even more glad now I didn't have full blown sickness :happydance:
Little TMI - had some brown spotting all day with what looked like mucus plug :shrug:. I have some blood work appointment tomorrow so I will try to see some doctor and ask some questions and hopefully they will try at least to hear the HB for me to ease my Mind . 
Didn't feel baby for the past 3 days so started to worry but this afternoon he/she finally let me know everything is fine :thumbup:
Will find out the gender in a week . I kinda wish it would be tomorrow since Tuesday it's my bday :flower: ( turning 25 :haha: ) 
I keep looking at baby stuff but don't wanna buy anything until I know it's a boy for sure :shrug:
My whole family keep saying it's a girl tho :haha: I have no idea why :shrug:
Otherwise everything seems good . We still didn't announce the pregnancy . It's only my family that knows and OH's best friend ( he doesn't have any family ) .
We gonna say something for sure when we see some friends but I don't feel like announcing on fb yet :shrug: , just don't need the attention :blush:
Sorry for the long post again :dohh::blush: it seems like I like to write :blush::haha:


----------



## 1eighty

ProudMomma2Be said:


> we celebrate Xmas the 24 th - even presents opening

we do our big meal on the 24th, mostly because there are different sets of parents vying for attention on the 25th and 26th!

happy birthday, too - 25! my, but you're just a young wee slip of a thing ;)

you just announce when you feel ready. there's so much pressure to do it at a certain time that people lose track of what's important, and that's how you feel about it all :)


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

1eighty said:


> ProudMomma2Be said:
> 
> 
> we celebrate Xmas the 24 th - even presents opening
> 
> we do our big meal on the 24th, mostly because there are different sets of parents vying for attention on the 25th and 26th!
> 
> happy birthday, too - 25! my, but you're just a young wee slip of a thing ;)
> 
> you just announce when you feel ready. there's so much pressure to do it at a certain time that people lose track of what's important, and that's how you feel about it all :)Click to expand...

That's how we do it . We have dinner at 5 pm and after that we open our presents . And the 25 th is the first Xmas holiday and 26th is the second Xmas holiday and that's when you visit your family and have dinner withe them and open their presents etc . 
But that's not because we want to do it , it's our tradition . That's how we know Xmas in Europe ;) but here we use Xmas stockings for Santa visit which we open in 25 th :winkwink: ( we don't have Xmas stockings in our country ) 
Thank you for the bday wishes ! Yes, I am kinda young still but getting there especially now since it's getting close to 30 and with two kids I am sure I am gonna get there very fast :haha:
I think I announce when I am half way there , or may be not even that :haha:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Just got home from my maternal fetal appointment . I was scheduled for just a blood work but I asked the nurse if it would be possible for me to speak to a doctor because I had some light spotting for 2 days and I wanted to make sure everything is ok .
She told me to go to the hospital or visit my private doctor and she may tell me what to do . Like for example call the maternal fetal and tell them to speak to me about that and check me :dohh:
Like seriously ? They have the most expansive equipment etc and I need to go spend time with my doctor to give them the green to speak to me :shrug:
I didn't want anything except talk to the doctor . 
Left a message at my doctors office and waiting for call back . 
I just don't understand why it is so hard to speak to a doctor for 3 minutes ? 
Just a stupid rant :haha::blush:


----------



## CaliDreaming

ProudMomma2Be said:


> Just got home from my maternal fetal appointment . I was scheduled for just a blood work but I asked the nurse if it would be possible for me to speak to a doctor because I had some light spotting for 2 days and I wanted to make sure everything is ok .
> She told me to go to the hospital or visit my private doctor and she may tell me what to do . Like for example call the maternal fetal and tell them to speak to me about that and check me :dohh:
> Like seriously ? They have the most expansive equipment etc and I need to go spend time with my doctor to give them the green to speak to me :shrug:
> I didn't want anything except talk to the doctor .
> Left a message at my doctors office and waiting for call back .
> I just don't understand why it is so hard to speak to a doctor for 3 minutes ?
> Just a stupid rant :haha::blush:

I hate dealing with doctor's offices! I hope you get the spotting sorted out soon.


----------



## OwlBump

Hey ladies, mind if i join? 

I'm pregnant with my first baby we were trying for 9 months then got our BFP. Due June 4th, Gender scan is on January 17th staying team yellow until then 

:D


----------



## TillyMoo

Hey ladies,
Hope you've all had a lovely Christmas :0)
Loving all the January gender scans! We're still undecided !


----------



## CaliDreaming

OwlBump said:


> Hey ladies, mind if i join?
> 
> I'm pregnant with my first baby we were trying for 9 months then got our BFP. Due June 4th, Gender scan is on January 17th staying team yellow until then
> 
> :D

Welcome OwlBump!!!


----------



## confuzion

OwlBump said:


> Hey ladies, mind if i join?
> 
> I'm pregnant with my first baby we were trying for 9 months then got our BFP. Due June 4th, Gender scan is on January 17th staying team yellow until then
> 
> :D

Yay glad to have a new sunflower :) welcome I will add you to the front page :thumbup:


----------



## confuzion

Excited to start adding more :pink: and :blue: come January. Exciting!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Went to the hospital to get checked . Everything turns out fine . Looks like it was just some irritation from Dtd :blush:
The doctor did extra fast ultrasound going for about 30 seconds ... You see , there is your baby ,, ! And that's it :shrug:
Than she couldn't find the HB with doppler which I am not surprised since she was trying to find it ON my pubic bone :dohh: and even lower :coffee:
Than she told me I am too early to find the HB with doppler . Excuse me ? 16 weeks is early ? And the doctor before found it right away week before :thumbup:
Well , what a check up :haha:
Glad everything is well , bumped I didn't hear the HB , that's always more reassuring :baby:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

OwlBump said:


> Hey ladies, mind if i join?
> 
> I'm pregnant with my first baby we were trying for 9 months then got our BFP. Due June 4th, Gender scan is on January 17th staying team yellow until then
> 
> :D

Welcome :flower:


----------



## 1babydreamer

ProudMomma2Be said:


> Went to the hospital to get checked . Everything turns out fine . Looks like it was just some irritation from Dtd :blush:
> The doctor did extra fast ultrasound going for about 30 seconds ... You see , there is your baby ,, ! And that's it :shrug:
> Than she couldn't find the HB with doppler which I am not surprised since she was trying to find it ON my pubic bone :dohh: and even lower :coffee:
> Than she told me I am too early to find the HB with doppler . Excuse me ? 16 weeks is early ? And the doctor before found it right away week before :thumbup:
> Well , what a check up :haha:
> Glad everything is well , bumped I didn't hear the HB , that's always more reassuring :baby:

Glad everything is ok but what a frustrating Dr. visit! Was it an ER doctor or your regular OB?


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

1babydreamer said:


> ProudMomma2Be said:
> 
> 
> Went to the hospital to get checked . Everything turns out fine . Looks like it was just some irritation from Dtd :blush:
> The doctor did extra fast ultrasound going for about 30 seconds ... You see , there is your baby ,, ! And that's it :shrug:
> Than she couldn't find the HB with doppler which I am not surprised since she was trying to find it ON my pubic bone :dohh: and even lower :coffee:
> Than she told me I am too early to find the HB with doppler . Excuse me ? 16 weeks is early ? And the doctor before found it right away week before :thumbup:
> Well , what a check up :haha:
> Glad everything is well , bumped I didn't hear the HB , that's always more reassuring :baby:
> 
> Glad everything is ok but what a frustrating Dr. visit! Was it an ER doctor or your regular OB?Click to expand...

Regular OB . I even asked her if it's normal not to her th HB at 16 weeks ( I know it's not ) and she said ... I saw it on the ultrasound . 
Ok , well and how did she know how fast the HB was if she just looked if there was a HB or not . And she was looking for the HB on totally wrong place ... What the f$&@ ? I was waiting for her for about hour and half and when I looked at my online chart it said 15 minutes appointment :haha: , she spend like 5 minutes with me :coffee:
Well , the baby is fine :flower::coffee:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Wow that nurse was really rushing you out of there! What a load of BS she was feeding you! At least you know everything's okay.


----------



## asmcsm

Had my appointment today, midwife has decided to change my due date to June 12th based on measurements from my NT scan as well as my uterus feeling closer to the size of 17weeks. HB was 150, had to chase the little one around a bit to get it. Also got the order for my anatomy scan at which I get to find out gender if baby cooperates :happydance: 2 weeks from today!!


----------



## confuzion

asmcsm said:


> Had my appointment today, midwife has decided to change my due date to June 12th based on measurements from my NT scan as well as my uterus feeling closer to the size of 17weeks. HB was 150, had to chase the little one around a bit to get it. Also got the order for my anatomy scan at which I get to find out gender if baby cooperates :happydance: 2 weeks from today!!

That's great news. I'll update your due date :thumbup:


----------



## jenniferannex

Hi all!!

Welcome owlbump!! :D

Glad everything went ok with your app proudmomma, but what a useless nurse! 

Asmcsm glad all went well for you too :) bet you can't wait to find out the gender!

So what's everyone up to for new year tonight? I'm just staying in with hubby and Lily :)


----------



## Sizzles

Just stayin' in with hubby and cats tonight. Will probably not even make it to midnight. Looking forward to tomorrow when I can say 'this year we're having a baby!' This will be the first year in ages when I haven't felt really bummed and glad the year is over: 2013 is the year we got lucky; 2014 is the year when everything changes for the better - a very good year.

I've been to the sales today. I bought some baby trousers, some sort of breast soothers for breastfeeding and 4 cot sheets. Plus I finally picked up my Bounty pack. I'm feeling very excited and just want to get ALL my baby things out, lay them out in age groups and coo over them! Buying the cot sheets (although I don't have a cot yet!) has helped me to formulate a bit of a plan as far as nursery schemes are concerned.

Ladies planning on breastfeeding, are you buying breast pumps and therefore bottles/sterilisers for expressed milk? Also, is anyone who plans to breastfeed going to get any formula in 'just in case' or is that something you address as and when you discover breastfeeding isn't going to be for you? I wonder whether I'm planning on over-buying, for things which could easily be ordered online, if necessary, as and when required.

Have a great evening ladies!


----------



## Boothh

I need to organise the baby cupboard! It has a breastpump and steriliser in there which I plan to use again. I will buy bottles and maybe some formula. Breastfeeding was tough for me last time and I only managed to exclusively feed for a week and six weeks in total, I'm not gonna best myself up if it doesn't work out, especially seeing as I'll have two other kids to keep my attention too!

We're just staying in tonight, we had Chinese food and now we're getting the kids in bed, we're gonna eat crap and watch TV. We will stay up to midnight I think but not much longer! 
Can't wait to get the decorations down and the house organised! Its all I can think about lol, think the needing is kicking in early. I just want to clean but I have no energy. 

Happy New Year everybody. :)


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Sizzles said:


> Just stayin' in with hubby and cats tonight. Will probably not even make it to midnight. Looking forward to tomorrow when I can say 'this year we're having a baby!' This will be the first year in ages when I haven't felt really bummed and glad the year is over: 2013 is the year we got lucky; 2014 is the year when everything changes for the better - a very good year.
> 
> I've been to the sales today. I bought some baby trousers, some sort of breast soothers for breastfeeding and 4 cot sheets. Plus I finally picked up my Bounty pack. I'm feeling very excited and just want to get ALL my baby things out, lay them out in age groups and coo over them! Buying the cot sheets (although I don't have a cot yet!) has helped me to formulate a bit of a plan as far as nursery schemes are concerned.
> 
> Ladies planning on breastfeeding, are you buying breast pumps and therefore bottles/sterilisers for expressed milk? Also, is anyone who plans to breastfeed going to get any formula in 'just in case' or is that something you address as and when you discover breastfeeding isn't going to be for you? I wonder whether I'm planning on over-buying, for things which could easily be ordered online, if necessary, as and when required.
> 
> Have a great evening ladies!

I am just gonna use nursing bra ( very good stuff :thumbup: ) , nipple cream ( a lot of it ) and nipple pads . Same as with my son . And if something goes different we can always take care of it later :flower:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Happy birthday to meeeee ! :happydance:
We are staying at home . Couple of friends are coming over I think but not a big deal as every year :haha:
Hope you all enjoy your last day of 2013 and happy new year to all of you , our year is coming closer :happydance::baby:


----------



## ladyluck8181

Happy birthday!

We're staying in, kids are in bed except eldest, DH is on xbox I'm on pc and I will no doubt be in bed by 10pm.

I'm such a party animal!


----------



## 1babydreamer

ProudMomma2Be said:


> Happy birthday to meeeee ! :happydance:
> We are staying at home . Couple of friends are coming over I think but not a big deal as every year :haha:
> Hope you all enjoy your last day of 2013 and happy new year to all of you , our year is coming closer :happydance::baby:

Happy birthday!! 

I'm staying in with hubby tonight as well. Not counting on making it to midnight ;).


----------



## jenniferannex

Happy birthday proudmomma!! :cake:

Looks like we are all staying in! I'm just about to watch some crap tv with a glass of Dr Pepper (bad mummy) :haha:


----------



## confuzion

Happy 25th birthday proudmomma :) I'm 25 too. Just turned on the 5th. 

Spending the day with my husbands family today. Tomorrow is my family. We look for any excuse to get together :haha:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

confuzion said:


> Happy 25th birthday proudmomma :) I'm 25 too. Just turned on the 5th.
> 
> Spending the day with my husbands family today. Tomorrow is my family. We look for any excuse to get together :haha:

Happy birthday to you too :flower::hugs:


----------



## 1eighty

we're having babies this year!!

happy new year ladies :)

DS was up til quarter to midnight, which ruined my sexytime plans with DH for the bells (bah!) but rather that than how he's been recently (he's picked up yet another virus that means he coughs until he pukes - but only in the middle of the night).

i toasted the new year with a chocolate milkshake. rock'n'roll \m/


----------



## OpheliaVY

It's funny with the time difference! We're still 3 hours away from the ball drop lol!! Happy New Year everyone! We're having a baby this year!!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Yep , we are still waiting ! There is already a new year where I use to live but here it's 3 hours away , getting closer :)


----------



## jenniferannex

It's interesting to see how long is left until everyone's new year! But wheyhey we should all be in 2014 now!

Happy New Year!!!!! :D


----------



## shaslove

We went to a party, it was fun. But now I'm tired haha.


----------



## Boothh

Happy new year everybody. Were having our babies this year!! xx


----------



## jenniferannex

Yayyyy!!! :happydance:

Do you ladies know if there's anything I can take other than paracetamol for a cold? I feel absolutely awful :( stuffed nose my eyes are streaming and I'm so achey!! Paracetamol does nothing! I'm just going to see if tesco sell anything I can have if you ladies know of any? as no chemist will be open today! Boooo xx


----------



## ladyluck8181

I've had the worse head cold ever and I had to do with paracetamol :( I was naughty and used vicks sinex as a decongestant to ease my sinuses, it says if you are pregnant to use with caution so I only used sparingly for 3 days. :flower:


----------



## trinity_enigm

Happy new year everyone! We went to a murder mystery party at a friends house which was fun. Hope you all had nice evenings. 

Jennifer have you tied inhaling steam with eucalyptus and drinking hot honey and lemon? They always help me although I do feel very sorry for myself without sudafed and I'm getting worried about sinus infections as used to get them all the time before discovering sudafed.


----------



## jenniferannex

Thanks girls I got some sinex and of the eucalyptus, plus a few others extras like cough sweets and super soft tissues, I look like rudolf :haha:


----------



## Rel

Happy New Year to you all.
I wish you all health and a lot of happiness for you and your families!


----------



## pdxmom

Happy new year everyone...soo excited we r in the year our baby arrives...our gender scan is day after tomorrow...yaayy


----------



## OpheliaVY

We have our gender scan the 6th at 9am! 1st appointment of the day cuz I just can't handle and am in no way patient enough for a later appointment!! 

We plan on having the tech write down on an index card Brother or Sister, sealing it in an envelope and having lunch with the family letting my son open the envelope to tell us what it is.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

OpheliaVY said:


> We have our gender scan the 6th at 9am! 1st appointment of the day cuz I just can't handle and am in no way patient enough for a later appointment!!
> 
> We plan on having the tech write down on an index card Brother or Sister, sealing it in an envelope and having lunch with the family letting my son open the envelope to tell us what it is.

I have it at 8 am :haha: 
And I really like to sleep :haha:
That's a great idea . We don't have any family here but OH won't be there with me and now you making me question if I should do something like that . You know , like find out together :shrug:


----------



## OpheliaVY

ProudMomma2Be said:


> OpheliaVY said:
> 
> 
> We have our gender scan the 6th at 9am! 1st appointment of the day cuz I just can't handle and am in no way patient enough for a later appointment!!
> 
> We plan on having the tech write down on an index card Brother or Sister, sealing it in an envelope and having lunch with the family letting my son open the envelope to tell us what it is.
> 
> I have it at 8 am :haha:
> And I really like to sleep :haha:
> That's a great idea . We don't have any family here but OH won't be there with me and now you making me question if I should do something like that . You know , like find out together :shrug:Click to expand...

I think it would be sweet if you waiting so you can share in the excitement together. Waiting though, takes willpower I don't think I have. I'm gonna try my very best to not open the envelope. No promises. Lol


----------



## 1eighty

mine's saturday, DH and DS gonna be there (though DS will have no real comprehension of what's going on), and we'll be letting family and close friends know in person, then sticking the result on facebook :)

10am is the first saturday appointment... heard some very good things about the place so really looking forward to it!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

1eighty said:


> mine's saturday, DH and DS gonna be there (though DS will have no real comprehension of what's going on), and we'll be letting family and close friends know in person, then sticking the result on facebook :)
> 
> 10am is the first saturday appointment... heard some very good things about the place so really looking forward to it!

You wanna wait with us till Monday ? :haha::haha::haha:
I don't actually have private scan. It is scan my doctor scheduled , so it's more like doctor appointment but I hope they mention if it's still a boy :thumbup:
Good luck with your :hugs: 
I hope all of our babies will cooperate :haha::coffee:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

OpheliaVY said:


> ProudMomma2Be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OpheliaVY said:
> 
> 
> We have our gender scan the 6th at 9am! 1st appointment of the day cuz I just can't handle and am in no way patient enough for a later appointment!!
> 
> We plan on having the tech write down on an index card Brother or Sister, sealing it in an envelope and having lunch with the family letting my son open the envelope to tell us what it is.
> 
> I have it at 8 am :haha:
> And I really like to sleep :haha:
> That's a great idea . We don't have any family here but OH won't be there with me and now you making me question if I should do something like that . You know , like find out together :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I think it would be sweet if you waiting so you can share in the excitement together. Waiting though, takes willpower I don't think I have. I'm gonna try my very best to not open the envelope. No promises. LolClick to expand...


I know , but I am not sure I will make it :haha:
And oh is not really detail oriented person . He doesn't care about stuff like that ... Like if am announcing pregnancy without him etc :shrug:


----------



## Gemini85

Hi ladies! 
Not posted in an ageeeee! We
Should set up a fb group as its a pain getting on here and rubbish at keeping up!
Anyways, had a gender scan at
Baby bond on the 30th and we are team blue! OH is ecstatic as we have a DD, he has two! So I think he may have been crossing everything for a boy!!! 
Hope you're all well. Off to have a read through and
Catch up! X


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Gemini85 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Not posted in an ageeeee! We
> Should set up a fb group as its a pain getting on here and rubbish at keeping up!
> Anyways, had a gender scan at
> Baby bond on the 30th and we are team blue! OH is ecstatic as we have a DD, he has two! So I think he may have been crossing everything for a boy!!!
> Hope you're all well. Off to have a read through and
> Catch up! X

Congratulations on team blue :happydance:


----------



## confuzion

Gemini85 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Not posted in an ageeeee! We
> Should set up a fb group as its a pain getting on here and rubbish at keeping up!
> Anyways, had a gender scan at
> Baby bond on the 30th and we are team blue! OH is ecstatic as we have a DD, he has two! So I think he may have been crossing everything for a boy!!!
> Hope you're all well. Off to have a read through and
> Catch up! X

Glad you've decided to update. Congrats on team blue!!


----------



## Sassymom

DH and I rang in the New Years at his grandmother's house. I honestly didn't think I was going to make it till midnight, but I surprised myself! I really slept in today too which was nice. I can't believe in only 18 more days till the gender scan for me!! It has felt like ages!

5 months 4 days left for me!! :)

Happy New Year


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Hey everyone sorry I've been MIA! Hope everyone had a good new years :)

Think I'm feeling baby kick. I've been in denial over the last few weeks that I felt anything (just felt like a light stirring inside or something) but I've had a good few thumps in the last few days. I'm only 16 weeks and have an anterior placenta so not sure exactly why I can feel movement... maybe because I'm thin??? Who knows! Truth is, I'm still in denial. But what else would be thumping me from the inside? I told DH maybe I've swallowed a badger or something. ;)


----------



## ladyluck8181

I'm jealous of all of you finding out sex, we're staying team yellow so I have to wait forever lol :rofl:


----------



## Sizzles

Well hopefully not 'forever' ladyluck! That _would _get uncomfortable!


----------



## Jess812

Gemini85 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Not posted in an ageeeee! We
> Should set up a fb group as its a pain getting on here and rubbish at keeping up!
> Anyways, had a gender scan at
> Baby bond on the 30th and we are team blue! OH is ecstatic as we have a DD, he has two! So I think he may have been crossing everything for a boy!!!
> Hope you're all well. Off to have a read through and
> Catch up! X

i did set a 'due in June 2014' group while ago but only about 3 members :haha:



ladyluck8181 said:


> I'm jealous of all of you finding out sex, we're staying team yellow so I have to wait forever lol :rofl:

your so brave, well alot of willpower! i so could never wait until delivery to find out the sex!! lol x


----------



## ladyluck8181

Sizzles said:


> Well hopefully not 'forever' ladyluck! That _would _get uncomfortable!

Oh my, I don't want to even imagine that :wacko:



Jess812 said:


> your so brave, well alot of willpower! i so could never wait until delivery to find out the sex!! lol x

I've never managed to do it before, ever, I've always crumbled but this is my last and I am already lucky enough to have 2 of each so I figured it would be nice to have the ultimate surprise for my last one.

Still have to get through my 20 week scan without crumbling though :dohh:


----------



## Jess812

ladyluck8181 said:


> Sizzles said:
> 
> 
> Well hopefully not 'forever' ladyluck! That _would _get uncomfortable!
> 
> Oh my, I don't want to even imagine that :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> Jess812 said:
> 
> 
> your so brave, well alot of willpower! i so could never wait until delivery to find out the sex!! lol xClick to expand...
> 
> I've never managed to do it before, ever, I've always crumbled but this is my last and I am already lucky enough to have 2 of each so I figured it would be nice to have the ultimate surprise for my last one.
> 
> Still have to get through my 20 week scan without crumbling though :dohh:Click to expand...

ahh well possibly 'saying it now' id have a surprise for our last.... probably wouldnt but would be nice lol. 
good luck!! xx


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Hey everyone sorry I've been MIA! Hope everyone had a good new years :)
> 
> Think I'm feeling baby kick. I've been in denial over the last few weeks that I felt anything (just felt like a light stirring inside or something) but I've had a good few thumps in the last few days. I'm only 16 weeks and have an anterior placenta so not sure exactly why I can feel movement... maybe because I'm thin??? Who knows! Truth is, I'm still in denial. But what else would be thumping me from the inside? I told DH maybe I've swallowed a badger or something. ;)

I have anterior placenta also and I can feel the baby for the past week very strong ( even few outside kicks ) and felt flutters for few weeks now :shrug:
I was sure I am not going to feel anything for a long time also :shrug:but I am very glad I do :happydance:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

ProudMomma2Be said:


> Ella_Hopeful said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone sorry I've been MIA! Hope everyone had a good new years :)
> 
> Think I'm feeling baby kick. I've been in denial over the last few weeks that I felt anything (just felt like a light stirring inside or something) but I've had a good few thumps in the last few days. I'm only 16 weeks and have an anterior placenta so not sure exactly why I can feel movement... maybe because I'm thin??? Who knows! Truth is, I'm still in denial. But what else would be thumping me from the inside? I told DH maybe I've swallowed a badger or something. ;)
> 
> I have anterior placenta also and I can feel the baby for the past week very strong ( even few outside kicks ) and felt flutters for few weeks now :shrug:
> 
> I was sure I am not going to feel anything for a long time also :shrug:but I am very glad I do :happydance:Click to expand...

Isn't it the best feeling? :happydance:


----------



## confuzion

I wasn't aware you were team yellow ladyluck! I'll make sure to add you as a yellow bump :) :yellow:


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Looks like we will be team yellow as well, we just never getting to have our gender scan! probably just not meant to be :nope:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Ella_Hopeful said:


> ProudMomma2Be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ella_Hopeful said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone sorry I've been MIA! Hope everyone had a good new years :)
> 
> Think I'm feeling baby kick. I've been in denial over the last few weeks that I felt anything (just felt like a light stirring inside or something) but I've had a good few thumps in the last few days. I'm only 16 weeks and have an anterior placenta so not sure exactly why I can feel movement... maybe because I'm thin??? Who knows! Truth is, I'm still in denial. But what else would be thumping me from the inside? I told DH maybe I've swallowed a badger or something. ;)
> 
> I have anterior placenta also and I can feel the baby for the past week very strong ( even few outside kicks ) and felt flutters for few weeks now :shrug:
> 
> I was sure I am not going to feel anything for a long time also :shrug:but I am very glad I do :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it the best feeling? :happydance:Click to expand...

Yes it is :haha:
My son was very very very active , I mean sometimes mu bump even hurt how much and how long he was moving . No one who wanted to touch my belly and feel him had to wait for long :dohh::haha:
I am curious how this one is going to be :shrug::baby:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

I would probably end up in a mental hospital if I would not be able find out the gender :haha::haha::haha:
I am going crazy already and I should find out Monday , if baby cooperate and if the technician will be willing to look :thumbup:


----------



## CaliDreaming

I'm pretty sure I've been feeling movement for the past few weeks, but the movements are so tiny. It's always just the tiniest little pokes and flutters. I'm happy to be feeling something at least because with dd I felt nada until after 20 weeks.


----------



## trinity_enigm

Don't worry lady luck I'm in it for the long haul too. Although I wasn't too sure about team yellow to begin with we're feeling more determined about it as we go along. 

Took a trip to ikea today as still off work and bought a wardrobe and chest of drawers for the nursery. We're being given a cot so didn't have to buy that. Just need to decorate so we can out it up now!!


----------



## Jeslynn

Gemini85 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Not posted in an ageeeee! We
> Should set up a fb group as its a pain getting on here and rubbish at keeping up!
> Anyways, had a gender scan at
> Baby bond on the 30th and we are team blue! OH is ecstatic as we have a DD, he has two! So I think he may have been crossing everything for a boy!!!
> Hope you're all well. Off to have a read through and
> Catch up! X



_*Edited*_
_Please read the forum rules_


> You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages or unapproved social networking Web Sites (Example: Formspring.me. The only approved sites at this time for personal pages only are: Facebook, Twitter, Bebo, YouTube, Myspace).


----------



## jenniferannex

Nice to hear a lot of us are feeling movements!!! Makes it more real! :D


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Jeslynn said:


> Gemini85 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> Not posted in an ageeeee! We
> Should set up a fb group as its a pain getting on here and rubbish at keeping up!
> Anyways, had a gender scan at
> Baby bond on the 30th and we are team blue! OH is ecstatic as we have a DD, he has two! So I think he may have been crossing everything for a boy!!!
> Hope you're all well. Off to have a read through and
> Catch up! X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Edited*_
> _Please read the forum rules_
> 
> 
> You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages or unapproved social networking Web Sites (Example: Formspring.me. The only approved sites at this time for personal pages only are: Facebook, Twitter, Bebo, YouTube, Myspace).Click to expand...Click to expand...

Can I join ? I send a request :thumbup:


----------



## LizChase

I sent a request for the FB group as well!


----------



## Jeslynn

Hey lady's i have suggested the admin to add you guys, i think she is still at work so when she gets off im sure she will see and accept...


----------



## SweetMel

1eighty said:


> we're having babies this year!!
> 
> happy new year ladies :)
> 
> DS was up til quarter to midnight, which ruined my sexytime plans with DH for the bells (bah!) but rather that than how he's been recently (he's picked up yet another virus that means he coughs until he pukes - but only in the middle of the night).
> 
> i toasted the new year with a chocolate milkshake. rock'n'roll \m/

Is your little guy still coughing and puking in the middle of the night? I found that when my son would do this it was due to acid reflux. I hope he's doing better.


----------



## Boothh

I'm feeling a bit disheartened with movements. I was feeling definite movements for weeks with second baby by now big kicks and rolls and even my first who I had anterior placenta with I felt early. 
Iv only felt the odd flutter this time and I don't even have an anterior placenta! I expected to be feeling loads by now but what I have felt iv managed to talk myself out of cus it's so faint! I'm wondering if c section last time has made me abit less sensitive and I can't feel so much :/ 

Were still team yellow and will be staying team yellow til June :)


----------



## 1eighty

SweetMel said:


> Is your little guy still coughing and puking in the middle of the night? I found that when my son would do this it was due to acid reflux. I hope he's doing better.

hey hun, no - no puking. still coughing but no puking. it's a phlegmy cough and what he was puking was 50/50 food and snot (sorry!) but when he stayed up late on new year's it seemed to help that! he's been going to bed earlier each night since and though he's had more frequent wake-ups (last night he was up 4 times plus waking to cough but self-settling) none have resulted in puke. whatever it is, he's getting better at dealing with it at least. hoping to get him back to a normal bedtime, esp now that DH is back to work - wee man been used to sleeping in til 8am if not later, but he needs to be up at 7am now in case we need to drop daddy off at work to get the use of the car later in the day.



Boothh said:


> I'm feeling a bit disheartened with movements. I was feeling definite movements for weeks with second baby by now big kicks and rolls and even my first who I had anterior placenta with I felt early.
> Iv only felt the odd flutter this time and I don't even have an anterior placenta! I expected to be feeling loads by now but what I have felt iv managed to talk myself out of cus it's so faint!

i've felt slightly pooped about movement as well - that one big thump on xmas day and odd flutters since 14/5w but nothing regular and some of those flutters might just have been gas after all. i expected to feel things much much sooner 2nd time around, esp as placenta is posterior (was anterior with DS and was almost 20w by the time i felt him kick).


----------



## LuxiMummy

Hey you guys,
it has been ages since I've been on here and I hope you and your little ones are all doing fine.

So here's what's new. Baby is most likely a girl. Our obygyn couldn't say for sure as the umbilical cord was exactly in the middle between her (?) legs but he was pretty confident :happydance:

We are having the next ultrasound on the 17th and our big echography on the 23rd so that will be the latest when we'll know for sure.

Also I think I can feel baby kicking. It is really weird because if that is what it is baby is really active! haha I feel it best when I am lying on my back with my arms over my head (weird?)

Anyways we are really exciting and I am so happy that I am finally starting to show! It's getting so real!

Also we are attending hypnobirth classes and our first is on the 25th so i am very excited to see what that is like. I will keep you posted if you want.


----------



## joeyjo

Hi everybody - hope you all had a good Christmas and happy new year! I've not read back much so sorry if I miss anything.

Movement - I feel movement LATE! with my first I was about 23-24weeks and it wasn't much earlier with my second. I suspect I'll be well over 20 weeks this time too. 

Bump - I can really feel my uterus now and am starting to look a bit heavy round the tummy although I wouldn't call it a bump yet but it's not completely flat even if I lie down - so I think I'll look pregnant a bit earlier this time (I'm usually 30 weeks plus before I look pregnant even to people that know me!)

Harmony test - still waiting for the results (had blood taken 23 Dec) hopefully today or early next week. I had a follow up scan today and it went really well. All developing normally and measurements as expected (head measures just over a week ahead but so did ds1 and he has always had a huge head!) it took ages to find the ductus venosus but they did eventually thank goodness - it is deeper in the liver than usual but appears normal and they aren't worried. 

AND... They think it is another boy :happydance: so at least I'll know what I'm doing! They said they would confirm at next scan in 3.5 weeks but the harmony test should confirm next week. Tiny bit sad I'll never have a girl (as this is our last) but after everything this pregnancy has put me through so far I really couldn't care less what sex the baby is!


----------



## joeyjo

OMG got harmony bloods back this evening :happydance: all clear! Less than 1 in 10000 risk :happydance::happydance::happydance:

So happy!!! :happydance::happydance:

Oh, and it's def a boy :happydance:


----------



## confuzion

joeyjo said:


> OMG got harmony bloods back this evening :happydance: all clear! Less than 1 in 10000 risk :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> So happy!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Oh, and it's def a boy :happydance:

Aw yay. Congrats on the HEALTHY boy :happydance:.


----------



## Rel

Congratulations on the girl Luximummy and on the boy Joeyjo!
I'm still going to have to wait till mid February to find out but I'm going back to work on monday, so it will keep my mind off it!


----------



## CaliDreaming

I'm so happy for you Joeyjo! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Now you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy (relatively) worry-free!


----------



## ladyluck8181

Great news Joey! Now you can get ready for your little :blue: bundle :happydance:


----------



## pdxmom

Hey ladies...wanted to pop in and say tht we had our gender scan today and we r having a little princess.....so team pink it is :flower: :cloud9:


----------



## OpheliaVY

Alrighty ladies that've already found out the gender. Does it go with or against the Chinese gender chart/placenta placement theory or did you even do any of those? 

My Chinese chart predicted boy and the Ramzi (sp) placenta theory said girl. I've had two dreams that it's a boy. I guess I'll find out Monday but it's funny to play the game.


----------



## ladyluck8181

I just purchased my first baby item eeeeeeeeeek :happydance: stuff just got real!

It was the changing bag that I wanted, so nothing super super exciting. Actually no that's a lie, I am super excited as I wanted this bag before I was even pregnant! 

It's the babymoov in raspberry spots, which seems to be really hard to come by at the moment.


----------



## jenniferannex

Luximummy congrats on team :pink:

Joeyjo congrats on team blue :blue: and that's great news about your tests!! :D

And pdx congrats on team :pink:

How exiting!!! :happydance:


----------



## jenniferannex

Ophelia I didn't do the placenta one but the Chinese gender one was wrong, said I was having a boy and I'm on team pink :pink: :)


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

pdxmom said:


> Hey ladies...wanted to pop in and say tht we had our gender scan today and we r having a little princess.....so team pink it is :flower: :cloud9:

:happydance: confartulations !


----------



## trinity_enigm

ProudMomma2Be said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies...wanted to pop in and say tht we had our gender scan today and we r having a little princess.....so team pink it is :flower: :cloud9:
> 
> :happydance: confartulations !Click to expand...

Confartulations........I'm sorry but I found that hilarious lol :haha::haha::hugs:


----------



## ladyluck8181

pdxmom said:


> Hey ladies...wanted to pop in and say tht we had our gender scan today and we r having a little princess.....so team pink it is :flower: :cloud9:


Oh my how did I miss this? I've not seen anything of you for a few weeks, I could literally pee in excitement for you, that's amazing :happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Mummafrog

Hello ladies, it's been soo long since I posted here! Sorry if I've missed things but from reading the last few pages it's all looking positive :hugs:

Amazing that some of us are finding out the gender and feeling movements!
My 20 week scan is on the 20th of January and we're very excited, we'll be finding out the gender if baby allows, really ready to know now and also just looking forward to seeing baby again and having it checked over to make sure the big aspects are working well.

I have been feeling movements for a long time but they were very subtle, just over the past week the subtle feelings have become stronger, unmistakable kicks, not that common, a few a day, but definitely there and it's so wonderful.

Hope everything is going well for everyone, I love it that we're all due in the same month, can't wait to see all the photos of big bumps and babies at the end! :') 
<3


----------



## jenniferannex

trinity_enigm said:


> ProudMomma2Be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies...wanted to pop in and say tht we had our gender scan today and we r having a little princess.....so team pink it is :flower: :cloud9:
> 
> :happydance: confartulations !Click to expand...
> 
> Confartulations........I'm sorry but I found that hilarious lol :haha::haha::hugs:Click to expand...

I also actually LOL'd when I read it :haha::haha: put a smile on my face gaha!!!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Luximummy, pdxmom, congrats on your little girls! :cloud9:



OpheliaVY said:


> Alrighty ladies that've already found out the gender. Does it go with or against the Chinese gender chart/placenta placement theory or did you even do any of those?
> 
> My Chinese chart predicted boy and the Ramzi (sp) placenta theory said girl. I've had two dreams that it's a boy. I guess I'll find out Monday but it's funny to play the game.

Most of the ones I did were wrong...for both pregnancies.


----------



## confuzion

Congrats on team pink pdxmom! 

Luxi - I will add you as team pink once confirmed :) but congrats to you too.


----------



## Sizzles

jenniferannex said:


> trinity_enigm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ProudMomma2Be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies...wanted to pop in and say tht we had our gender scan today and we r having a little princess.....so team pink it is :flower: :cloud9:
> 
> :happydance: confartulations !Click to expand...
> 
> Confartulations........I'm sorry but I found that hilarious lol :haha::haha::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I also actually LOL'd when I read it :haha::haha: put a smile on my face gaha!!!Click to expand...

Me too!!! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Picksbaby

Haven't been on here for awhile just wanted to ask of I could be taken off? After find out the sex went for a scan the following weeks and our princess was gone. Thank you x


----------



## Sizzles

I'm so sorry Picks. :hugs: You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Miss406

I'm going to be finding out in less than a weeks time, however I will be keeping it hush hush if I can lol - so please add me down for Team Yellow :)


----------



## CaliDreaming

Picksbaby, I'm so sorry. :hugs: I can't imagine what you're going through right now.


----------



## Boothh

So sorry picks :( xx

It's going so fast seems mad are approaching half way already!


----------



## 1eighty

oh picks :( so sorry.

we are :blue: for the record, confirmed earlier today. mixed feelings, DH been vacillating on a 3rd because of the emotional toll, but more keen now that we are going to be overrun by the stomp of little boy feet, i think.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

1eighty said:


> oh picks :( so sorry.
> 
> we are :blue: for the record, confirmed earlier today. mixed feelings, DH been vacillating on a 3rd because of the emotional toll, but more keen now that we are going to be overrun by the stomp of little boy feet, i think.

Congratulations :hugs:
Third time is the charm ... ?! :baby: ( that's what OH keeps saying even tho we are not sure yet if it's a boy :haha: ) 
I am sure your son is going to love to have brother :thumbup:


----------



## 1eighty

https://i.imgur.com/DiDNVdd.jpg


----------



## joeyjo

:hugs: picksbaby :hugs:

As for me I am still on :cloud9: after our test results yesterday - just can't stop smiling and hugging myself, DH and our boys.

DS1 has been told he is getting another baby - he is a bit dosappointed it's another brother and asked if we could take it back to the shop :rofl: I explained God chose what baby we got so he asked if we asked God nicely would we get a girl next time! Haven't the heart to tell him I don't plan on a next time so I said maybe! He has come round to the idea of 4 boys (DH ans the three boys) and 1 girl (me) now though!


----------



## ladyluck8181

Picksbaby I'm so sorry to hear your news :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

Picks. I'm very sorry. That breaks my heart.


----------



## confuzion

1eighty - congrats on the boy :) he's healthy and he's going to be a wonderful little brother. Won't matter what he is once he's here.


----------



## 1eighty

confuzion said:


> 1eighty - congrats on the boy :) he's healthy and he's going to be a wonderful little brother. Won't matter what he is once he's here.

i'm so sorry hun, i didn't mean to come across as ungrateful or insensitive. it was just a bit hard to handle is all - and i know that pales into absolute insignificance compared to the hurts and losses of others. i've spoken to a few people about it and i know it won't last long - if it does that's more an indication i need to book in with my shrink again than anything else.

hugs x


----------



## confuzion

1eighty said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> 1eighty - congrats on the boy :) he's healthy and he's going to be a wonderful little brother. Won't matter what he is once he's here.
> 
> i'm so sorry hun, i didn't mean to come across as ungrateful or insensitive. it was just a bit hard to handle is all - and i know that pales into absolute insignificance compared to the hurts and losses of others. i've spoken to a few people about it and i know it won't last long - if it does that's more an indication i need to book in with my shrink again than anything else.
> 
> hugs xClick to expand...

No apologies needed. I was just trying to make you feel better not make you feel guilty :haha:

I actually understand how you feel. I think I may feel the same way if I were in your shoes. Especially being that you were planning to make this pregnancy your last. 

I guess it's a pitfall of finding out the gender early. Once he's here and he's a beautiful little thing and he's all yours, it wouldn't feel like much of a disappointment I'm betting. Hope you're feeling better. This is a safe place. Never need to be sorry for saying how you feel :hugs:


----------



## 1eighty

and for the curious:

chinese gender - correct!
bicarb and pee - incorrect
hair patterns on crown and nape of neck of previous child - incorrect
gut instinct - never had any
different pregnancy experience = different sex - incorrect


----------



## trinity_enigm

Ladies that have felt movement what did it feel like? This morning I had what could have been pokes down the right side of my belly and felt a bit like muscle twitches but were all in slightly different different places whereas muscle twitches are usually all in the same place. Was it the baby?


----------



## jenniferannex

Picksbaby I'm so so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## Rel

trinity_enigm said:


> Ladies that have felt movement what did it feel like? This morning I had what could have been pokes down the right side of my belly and felt a bit like muscle twitches but were all in slightly different different places whereas muscle twitches are usually all in the same place. Was it the baby?

I would say there's a fair chance that it is. :thumbup:

At the minute, I feel the baby from time to time, but not necessarily everyday.
This one doesn't seem to wait till I'm lying down to make himself felt though, I often feel him when I stand up.:shrug:

You'll feel it again, maybe in a different place and you'll get to recognize it as the baby soon!


----------



## Rel

Picksbaby, sorry for you!


----------



## Mummafrog

Yeah the movements for me started as the only way I could describe it being a twitching muscle, then very few little pops but it seems to have gone from that straight to distinctive kicks and wriggles, the kicks vary a lot in strength at the moment, some feel gentle and some feel surprisingly strong :)
Most probably was your baby! 

My partner can't feel the kicks from the outside yet... really want that to start soon! He can't wait bless him. xx


----------



## 1eighty

Mummafrog said:


> Yeah the movements for me started as the only way I could describe it being a twitching muscle, then very few little pops but it seems to have gone from that straight to distinctive kicks and wriggles, the kicks vary a lot in strength at the moment, some feel gentle and some feel surprisingly strong :)
> Most probably was your baby!
> 
> My partner can't feel the kicks from the outside yet... really want that to start soon! He can't wait bless him. xx

was 24-25wks before DH could feel the movements, and even then he wasn't totally convinced til a fortnight after that. i'd started feeling movement at 19+ with taylor.


----------



## Mummafrog

1eighty said:


> was 24-25wks before DH could feel the movements, and even then he wasn't totally convinced til a fortnight after that. i'd started feeling movement at 19+ with taylor.

Thanks for responding, yes I know it still might be a while longer, I just can't wait.. I'll try to be patient :haha: I've been feeling baby since 14 weeks but as I was saying, only the strange twitching until quite recently where I've had actual kicks :happydance:


----------



## 1eighty

Mummafrog said:


> 1eighty said:
> 
> 
> was 24-25wks before DH could feel the movements, and even then he wasn't totally convinced til a fortnight after that. i'd started feeling movement at 19+ with taylor.
> 
> Thanks for responding, yes I know it still might be a while longer, I just can't wait.. I'll try to be patient :haha: I've been feeling baby since 14 weeks but as I was saying, only the strange twitching until quite recently where I've had actual kicks :happydance:Click to expand...

have had ONE decent kick off this one, and that was on xmas day :p i swear, since then he's burrowed back in there and got himself nice and comfy. he looked plenty active at the scan yesterday but i couldn't feel a damn thing :(


----------



## Mummafrog

Awwh hun :/ I know sometimes my baby seems to flip round and I feel barely anything that day and then occassionally I get a kick right at the front which almost feels like it moves my stomach a bit! Your babe must have his legs and arms free at the moment or something so he's not hitting the walls of your uterus. I know we're going to have months of feelings loads of movement, even painful, but I'm so excited I can't help but keep saying "Come on baby, give me a kick" :)


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

It's tomorrow :happydance: we should find out what we having . Tomorrow at 8 am :happydance: 
Ophelia at 9 :happydance::hugs:

Also do you girls have any recommendations for headaches and low blood pressure ? Expect pills :nope:


----------



## TillyMoo

Oooh, gl with scans... Excited for you all! 

Proud m- I hear ya. My sinuses have been playing up for weeks. Doc gave me an antibiotic but I didn't take it. Think I'm over the worst of it now (can bend forward without feeling like my head us going to explode!!) Best advice I can offer is to keep drinking lots of water, eat well & go to bed a bit earlier each evening if possible- think those things along with long showers have helped me. Hope you get relief soon xx

Afm, alls good. Baby wriggling away - mostly feel him/her in the evenings, quite low down.

We've got our 20 week scan in 4 weeeks. Pretty definite we're staying team yellow. This is our last & after finding out beforehand with both our other two we feel it'd be lovely to keep this final one a surprise. Family trying to get us to change our minds though... Makes me wana keep it dark all the more hehehe ;-)


----------



## confuzion

TillyMoo said:


> Oooh, gl with scans... Excited for you all!
> 
> Proud m- I hear ya. My sinuses have been playing up for weeks. Doc gave me an antibiotic but I didn't take it. Think I'm over the worst of it now (can bend forward without feeling like my head us going to explode!!) Best advice I can offer is to keep drinking lots of water, eat well & go to bed a bit earlier each evening if possible- think those things along with long showers have helped me. Hope you get relief soon xx
> 
> Afm, alls good. Baby wriggling away - mostly feel him/her in the evenings, quite low down.
> 
> We've got our 20 week scan in 4 weeeks. Pretty definite we're staying team yellow. This is our last & after finding out beforehand with both our other two we feel it'd be lovely to keep this final one a surprise. Family trying to get us to change our minds though... Makes me wana keep it dark all the more hehehe ;-)

Aw tillymoo. Don't think I had you down as team yellow? I'll rectify it now :)


----------



## jenniferannex

Eeeeeek how exciting proudmomma and Ophelia!!! Can't wait for your updates :happydance:

My 20 week scan is a week today so I will get them to double check I'm definitely team :pink: :haha:


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Hi girls, 

Had my 17 week scan, twins would not allow us to see them, so I guess we will be staying team yellow until the 29th of January for our 20 week scan! I must admit I am a little disappointed but my babies are perfect and that is all that matters, cant believe how quick they grow!!!

I am now convinced I am team pink, I just don't know why...


----------



## Miss406

Ibelieveitwil said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Had my 17 week scan, twins would not allow us to see them, so I guess we will be staying team yellow until the 29th of January for our 20 week scan! I must admit I am a little disappointed but my babies are perfect and that is all that matters, cant believe how quick they grow!!!
> 
> I am now convinced I am team pink, I just don't know why...

I know a lot of people say it's an OWT but have you got a doppler and registered their heart beats?
I sexed my twins before the 16 week gender scan :)
I have two little girls, born on St Valentines Day 2010. :) 

P.s I've already sexed this baby too... find out for sure this Saturday. :)


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

I have Doppler, registered their heartbeats at 151 and 158, sounds like girls to me!

Are your twins are identical?


----------



## Miss406

Ibelieveitwil said:


> I have Doppler, registered their heartbeats at 151 and 158, sounds like girls to me!
> 
> Are your twins are identical?

Definitely sounds like girls to me too, although 151 is borderline, you could have one of each! :)
Non identical with no family history of twins.... until now! :thumbup:

Your first babies?


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

First babies, yes, also no identical, we have a history of twins in the family, all girls though. The heartbeats usually are between 146 and 151, today I think the babies were moving quite a lot so I don't know. 

I really wanted to know, now I have to wait another 3 weeks until the next scan :nope: had a strong feeling it was two boys, now I am not so sure. The one baby had its legs crossed, the other just wasn't sitting right! As long as they healthy its okay.


----------



## ladyluck8181

OOooooh I agree with miss406 about heartrates. My boys were always 130-140 and my girls 150+. This one is above 150 consistently so I think girl, staying team :yellow: til birth though.


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

I also wanted to stay team yellow, but I don't think I can, guess I don't have a choice though. 

According to all the old wives tales though, it seems to be girls... I guess I was just really hoping for a boy as well, dh would have loved that. But I am grateful for my babies either way, took us a while to get here!


----------



## Miss406

Ibelieveitwil said:


> First babies, yes, also no identical, we have a history of twins in the family, all girls though. The heartbeats usually are between 146 and 151, today I think the babies were moving quite a lot so I don't know.
> 
> I really wanted to know, now I have to wait another 3 weeks until the next scan :nope: had a strong feeling it was two boys, now I am not so sure. The one baby had its legs crossed, the other just wasn't sitting right! As long as they healthy its okay.

Hmmm see to me that sounds like two boys now :dohh:
My girls stayed constantly 160 and 168, whether they were active or not. Could always pay £80 for a private gender scan at Babybond? 

With my twins we had a 17 week foetal echo scan, thankfully both twins were okay.



ladyluck8181 said:


> OOooooh I agree with miss406 about heartrates. My boys were always 130-140 and my girls 150+. This one is above 150 consistently so I think girl, staying team :yellow: til birth though.

Woo hoo :) 
I know it's an old wives tale but it's one I actually believe in.. it's been right with every baby and I've had 5 now :happydance:






Ibelieveitwil said:


> I also wanted to stay team yellow, but I don't think I can, guess I don't have a choice though.
> 
> According to all the old wives tales though, it seems to be girls... I guess I was just really hoping for a boy as well, dh would have loved that. But I am grateful for my babies either way, took us a while to get here!

Hmmm I'm not sure, with a HB in that range I'm still certain on one of each - soon find out though :)


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

What is a foetal echo scan?

Unfortunately that was my private scan :haha: They just couldn't see much!

Oh well another 3 weeks to go!


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahh that's a shame ibelieve! Glad they are both healthy though :D Are you not entitled to a free re scan? Was it specifically for gender? X


----------



## Mummafrog

You ladies think there is some truth to the heartrate thing then? My babe was 180 in early days, now has come to settle between 150 and 160, maybe we're having a girl :happydance:
I'd be super happy either way but I can't wait to know! Find out on the 20th of Jan :)


----------



## Miss406

Ibelieveitwil said:


> What is a foetal echo scan?
> 
> Unfortunately that was my private scan :haha: They just couldn't see much!
> 
> Oh well another 3 weeks to go!

The daughter I had before my twins was born with a Congenital Heart Defect, so they had to make sure the twins were heart healthy. :)

It does worry me though that when my daughter (with a bad heart) wants children of her own, a pregnancy will endanger her life but if she too has twins - she's even more so at risk! Incredibly worrying.



jenniferannex said:


> Ahh that's a shame ibelieve! Glad they are both healthy though :D Are you not entitled to a free re scan? Was it specifically for gender? X

I agree with this lass, if it was a private scan they usually ask you to drink something cold, go for a walk and re-scan the same day. If they still can't see they will ask you to come back a week later..
I've only ever had private scans at Babybond and that's what they did...
When I had the 3D scan one twin played up so I had to go back the week after, got 4x the single package for the one off cost - got my moneys worth. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Miss406

Mummafrog said:


> You ladies think there is some truth to the heartrate thing then? My babe was 180 in early days, now has come to settle between 150 and 160, maybe we're having a girl :happydance:
> I'd be super happy either way but I can't wait to know! Find out on the 20th of Jan :)

Where ever you look they'll be people for and against it...

For me personally, it's been true with each and every baby. This pregnancy I've tried all the other gender testing (apart from the cabbage one) and all have pointed towards the same answer as the doppler test...


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

jenniferannex said:


> Ahh that's a shame ibelieve! Glad they are both healthy though :D Are you not entitled to a free re scan? Was it specifically for gender? X

Hi Jen, 

it was not specifically for gender, it was a "lets see how they growing for peace of mind and find out gender scan" not really needed but we wanted to do it...

So no free re-scan unfortunately... have to wait for 20 weeks :nope:


----------



## saraaa

Hi ladies haven't posted on here before but had my 17 week scan and were team :blue: :) had been subconsciously calling baby a he since about 7 weeks so maybe my body was trying to tell me something lol. Will get them to check and be double sure on the 27th for my 20 week scan before I go boy mad clothes shopping :) 

Can you please update me to blue please and my due date to 14th of June :) thanks xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## saraaa

Mummafrog said:


> You ladies think there is some truth to the heartrate thing then? My babe was 180 in early days, now has come to settle between 150 and 160, maybe we're having a girl :happydance:
> I'd be super happy either way but I can't wait to know! Find out on the 20th of Jan :)

Heart rate was wrong for me! 180bpm at 12+6 then 157bpm at 17 weeks and it's a boy :)


----------



## Miss406

saraaa said:


> Hi ladies haven't posted on here before but had my 17 week scan and were team :blue: :) had been subconsciously calling baby a he since about 7 weeks so maybe my body was trying to tell me something lol. Will get them to check and be double sure on the 27th for my 20 week scan before I go boy mad clothes shopping :)
> 
> Can you please update me to blue please and my due date to 14th of June :) thanks xx

Aww congrats :D 
Mothers instinct ;)

I see on the scan photo it says ''sex 0'' 
Does that mean it was an immaculate conception? :dohh:

He he sorry, had to say that :happydance:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

It's a boy :happydance:
I thought I would be little bit disappointed but I am not ! It put smile on my face ! HB 160 and 8 oz of him :baby:
Waiting for the doctor with the results but I am sure everything is fine :thumbup:
Didn't see any boy parts but was told boy twice so will believe them :D :haha:


----------



## CaliDreaming

The heart rate theory was wrong for me. This baby's heart rate was 179 all the way up to 13 weeks and then settled at 167 and it's a boy.

Saraa, ProudMomma, congrats on your boys!!!


----------



## saraaa

Miss406 said:


> saraaa said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies haven't posted on here before but had my 17 week scan and were team :blue: :) had been subconsciously calling baby a he since about 7 weeks so maybe my body was trying to tell me something lol. Will get them to check and be double sure on the 27th for my 20 week scan before I go boy mad clothes shopping :)
> 
> Can you please update me to blue please and my due date to 14th of June :) thanks xx
> 
> Aww congrats :D
> Mothers instinct ;)
> 
> I see on the scan photo it says ''sex 0''
> Does that mean it was an immaculate conception? :dohh:
> 
> He he sorry, had to say that :happydance:Click to expand...

Have you never heard of the stork? ;) :haha: x


----------



## Miss406

saraaa said:


> Miss406 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saraaa said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies haven't posted on here before but had my 17 week scan and were team :blue: :) had been subconsciously calling baby a he since about 7 weeks so maybe my body was trying to tell me something lol. Will get them to check and be double sure on the 27th for my 20 week scan before I go boy mad clothes shopping :)
> 
> Can you please update me to blue please and my due date to 14th of June :) thanks xx
> 
> Aww congrats :D
> Mothers instinct ;)
> 
> I see on the scan photo it says ''sex 0''
> Does that mean it was an immaculate conception? :dohh:
> 
> He he sorry, had to say that :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Have you never heard of the stork? ;) :haha: xClick to expand...

No? What's that? :haha:

(Good come back!)


----------



## Boothh

Doppler test doesn't work for me either, both my boys were always in the 160s this baby is in the 140s so I wonder if it's a girl this time for me lol!


----------



## joeyjo

Boothh staying team yellow is great but I wish you weren't! I wanna know what my fellow lion cub buddy is having! Did you hear shadowrat (Naomi) is having a girl?


----------



## gertrude

my quad test came back as 1:5 :( waiting for date for amnio now :(


----------



## joeyjo

gertrude said:


> my quad test came back as 1:5 :( waiting for date for amnio now :(

:hugs: I know that high risk feeling all to well :hugs:

Hope you get a date & results quickly.


----------



## confuzion

Team blue is taking over the world! Lol. Congrats saraaa and proudmomma!!!!


----------



## Boothh

joeyjo said:


> Boothh staying team yellow is great but I wish you weren't! I wanna know what my fellow lion cub buddy is having! Did you hear shadowrat (Naomi) is having a girl?

I didn't know she was pregnant she seems to have a problem with me, she deleted me off Facebook a while so yet likes my comments on other peoples stuff. Weird! Who knows :shrug:

I don't think I could've been yellow any other time but it feels good this time! We are settled on names! X


----------



## confuzion

gertrude said:


> my quad test came back as 1:5 :( waiting for date for amnio now :(

:hugs: :hugs:

I hope it all turns out to be just fine.


----------



## joeyjo

Boothh said:


> joeyjo said:
> 
> 
> Boothh staying team yellow is great but I wish you weren't! I wanna know what my fellow lion cub buddy is having! Did you hear shadowrat (Naomi) is having a girl?
> 
> I didn't know she was pregnant she seems to have a problem with me, she deleted me off Facebook a while so yet likes my comments on other peoples stuff. Weird! Who knows :shrug:
> 
> I don't think I could've been yellow any other time but it feels good this time! We are settled on names! XClick to expand...

Weird! She's due in May, she's not in either of the lion cub groups - I vaguely remember some arguments in the chat ages ago.... Who knows!

Can't believe you have names sorted! We can't get anywhere. DHs sis was due yesterday and she's having a boy so we will think more once we know his name.

My bros wife is due in April & they are team yellow but I don't think they will choose a similar name to us as she is Indian so they choose a name that works for both sides - having said that their DS is Harry which is similar to our type of names! I think they should choose Ravi if they have another boy!


----------



## joeyjo

Having been team yellow twice it feels really odd knowing this time!


----------



## ladyluck8181

gertrude said:


> my quad test came back as 1:5 :( waiting for date for amnio now :(


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
We're all here for you. Will they get you in for amnio quickly? :flower:


----------



## CaliDreaming

gertrude said:


> my quad test came back as 1:5 :( waiting for date for amnio now :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs: The odds are still in your favor.


----------



## gertrude

I have to wait till tomorrow to see if they can squeeze me in this week or not. I really hope they can :(

I know everyone must feel like this but I really do think I'm going to be the 1, I'm so scared :( me and my OH agree on what we want to do and how to proceed so at least that's something I guess. 

I'm currently battling whether I go into work in the morning or if I'd be better working from home and just hiding away :( feels like I'm being melodramatic but I can't even look at my OH properly I feel so shit :(

Sorry, I feel like I'm stamping all over a really positive thread :(


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

gertrude said:


> I have to wait till tomorrow to see if they can squeeze me in this week or not. I really hope they can :(
> 
> I know everyone must feel like this but I really do think I'm going to be the 1, I'm so scared :( me and my OH agree on what we want to do and how to proceed so at least that's something I guess.
> 
> I'm currently battling whether I go into work in the morning or if I'd be better working from home and just hiding away :( feels like I'm being melodramatic but I can't even look at my OH properly I feel so shit :(
> 
> Sorry, I feel like I'm stamping all over a really positive thread :(

I hope everything turns out well for you :hugs:
I remember my mom had high risc with my brother and after further test everything turns out well :thumbup: and he is healthy 
Try to stay positive :hugs:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

As you all know I had my ultrasound this morning . I got home around 9-9:30 and it's 1pm here now where I live and I started spotting . 
OH is at work ( he just left ) and I have no way how to get to hospital and no one to baby sit my son :shrug:
Do you think something could be wrong . Like could something get wrong in those 4 hours since my scan ? That's fourth time I am spotting this pregnancy . When I ask the doctor last time what should I do if I start spotting again she said nothing unless it's a lot . What's a lot ? It's definitely more than before but it is still just on the tissue not even on underwear . 
I feel so sick in my stomach now when I imagine something could be wrong , especially now when I know what we having and I bonded with the baby already so much :cry:
Don't know what to do ...


----------



## Sizzles

((Proudmomma))
Stay calm Lovely! Can you phone your midwife for guidance, explaining that you can't get to a hospital right now? Hopefully they could get you scanned tomorrow to check all it well and hopefully your midwife can put your mind at rest. It doesn't sound like a lot of spotting; is it possible that somehow the scanning process has just aggravated something, e.g. a cyst or something which has bled a little? :hugs: Hope everything turns out ok for you and you can get some rest tonight.

((Gertrude))
I find myself saying the same to you as to Proudmomma!: Stay calm! As others have said, the odds are in your favour, and as I may have said on here before, my friend had a 1:5 Downs screening result, had an amnio with no ill effects and her little girl was given the all clear and is now a happy and healthy 2.5 year old! I hope they can see you this week.


----------



## jenniferannex

Saraa congrats on team blue!! :happydance:

Proudmomma congrats on team blue aswell! :D I agree with sizzles, call your midwife and explain the situation, I'm sure it's nothing to worry about :hugs: 

Gertrude :hugs::hugs::hugs: I am hoping everything turns out ok for you xxxxxx


----------



## OpheliaVY

It's a BOY!!! Jett Duane is finally official. 

Proudmama: do you think the ultrasound could've just irritated something? Kinda odd to start spotting now. I had a major bleed from an SCH that lasted weeks and my
Bub is ok so I think you're fine too. Call to get rechecked for piece of mind though. It is scary until you get reassurance. :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

Proudmomma - I agree with everyone else. Being that it happened after your scan. It seems it may be related. 

Ophelia - congrats on team blue! I know you were hoping for a girl but maybe next time?


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

OpheliaVY said:


> It's a BOY!!! Jett Duane is finally official.
> 
> Proudmama: do you think the ultrasound could've just irritated something? Kinda odd to start spotting now. I had a major bleed from an SCH that lasted weeks and my
> Bub is ok so I think you're fine too. Call to get rechecked for piece of mind though. It is scary until you get reassurance. :hugs:

Congratulations on team blue :happydance: and you have a name already :happydance:
Sooo , what did you buy :haha:

Re : spotting - I am checking a lot and it happened so far once and after that all clean so I am confused . I will wait what's gonna happened next , if more spotting or not . 
We Dtd Saturday so it may something to do with it . Everytime I spotted it was second day after Dtd ( I think )


----------



## Boothh

Gertrude :hugs: hope you get your results back quick x

Proudmama try not to worry, just keep an eye on it and get checked out if you're really worried x

joeyjo - it was ages after that and I never had any run is with her, ah well her loss! We've had name ideas for a while but finally settled on middle names and all, we don't even have s nickname for this baby though so it has no name until it's born. Another bad point of team yellow is I hate referring to the baby as 'it'


----------



## OpheliaVY

confuzion said:


> Proudmomma - I agree with everyone else. Being that it happened after your scan. It seems it may be related.
> 
> Ophelia - congrats on team blue! I know you were hoping for a girl but maybe next time?

We're definitely planning on anther one. Now that this one's a boy it'll happen sooner rather than later. Lol but then that's it, we're done. I'm still happy for a boy, I just really wanted a girl first. Haha 

Proudmama: I just got some onsies and a diaper genie. We're right in the middle of an arctic blast and it's 0 degrees here, kid you not! I can't handle the cold at all so we came home so I can nap. When it gets 70 degrees again I might go back out. Lol

Edit: oh and congrats on your team blue!!!!! I know we both wanted girls... But what can you do but try try again.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Ophelia, congrats on being team blue. There's so many of us now! We're experiencing the arctic blast down here too and I'm miserable, esp. when I watch the BCS coverage from Pasadena where the weather is perfect. Dd's school closed for two days too so I'm really getting cabin feve.r


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

OpheliaVY said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> Proudmomma - I agree with everyone else. Being that it happened after your scan. It seems it may be related.
> 
> Ophelia - congrats on team blue! I know you were hoping for a girl but maybe next time?
> 
> We're definitely planning on anther one. Now that this one's a boy it'll happen sooner rather than later. Lol but then that's it, we're done. I'm still happy for a boy, I just really wanted a girl first. Haha
> 
> Proudmama: I just got some onsies and a diaper genie. We're right in the middle of an arctic blast and it's 0 degrees here, kid you not! I can't handle the cold at all so we came home so I can nap. When it gets 70 degrees again I might go back out. Lol
> 
> Edit: oh and congrats on your team blue!!!!! I know we both wanted girls... But what can you do but try try again.Click to expand...

Thank you ! I was surprise how good I was with that ! It made me smile and I realized I really don't mind at all :winkwink: . I am sure it will be awesome for my sons to be so close :happydance:
OH seems little bit down tho :shrug: it's his third boy :haha:
Not sure if I want a third baby , probably not tho :blush:
I may have a granddaughter one day to spoil hopefully :happydance:
I don't have anything for the baby yet ( except for the basic stuff after my first son ) . But didn't buy anything new yet . 
Have to go return the girly stuff I bought :haha:


----------



## LegoHouse

Wow 9 blue! We've decided to find out now so 3 weeks!


----------



## justagirl2

hi ladies! just checking in! i love hearing what team everyone is on - though the boys do seem to be taking over! 

i'm nearly to 16 weeks and have a little bump finally showing, though it still really just looks like i ate too much. so so glad my nausea has mostly subsided but my sinuses are driving me crazy! i am trying to sleep propped up now because i can never breath at night!

i don't get to schedule my 20 week u/s until my appt next week. i haven't had a premonition until this last week when i am thinking girl. almost all of the old wive's tales are pointing toward girl and then i had a massive break out last week which solidified it.

that and there have been 12 girls born IN A ROW - no boys - on my side of the family. i am thinking our uterus (how do you pluralize that?) are hostile to y sperm!! on my oh's side there are 6/7 boys though....so we will see if the girl dynasty can be broken. my OH really wants a boy first - i probably would too if i had a perfect world but i sure love girls. only a few more weeks...

i keep trying to get my OH to sneak me into the clinic to take a peak but he won't do it!! he keeps saying he doesn't want to be the one to discover a third arm or something. :(


----------



## justagirl2

i don't know why i said OH - i meant DEAR husband!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

justagirl2 said:


> i don't know why i said OH - i meant DEAR husband!

Well , he still is your OH even married :haha: 
It's funny with the third hand :dohh::haha:
I feel like boys are easier to make :shrug: so it's probably better luck to have girl first if you want one of each :thumbup: 
Not that you can really choose it :haha: hopefully you will find out soon :hugs:
Glad everything is ok for you . :flower:


----------



## justagirl2

oh does OH mean other half? i never even realized! in that case, that works too!


----------



## LegoHouse

My boy was definitely easier than my girl! This one is somewhere inbetween lol


----------



## confuzion

Proudmomma- boys are not easiest for everybody! Lol

My mom had 3 girls before having a boy. One of my sisters had 3 girls then a boy and another had 2 girls then a boy. All the women in my family have had girls first so I'm thinking I may be the same though I prefer boy first.

My brothers though have been taken over by boys. One has 3 and the other 3 with a 4th on the way!


----------



## justagirl2

also i wanted to ask you ladies - what is your favorite nursing bra??


----------



## confuzion

Oh and I know. I have a huge family :shy:


----------



## joeyjo

My cousin & his wife had their first 3 weeks after me; their second a month before me & have just messaged to tell me number 3 is due mid July :) we both have 2 boys at the mo and our eldest get mistaken for each other by extended family - they look so similar!

Also I bought a basic bouncy chair (that is the type I prefer no batteries/vibrate etc) it was half price - feels nice having something ready for him! When we moved to Spain we weren't planning number3 quite so soon so sold most bits instead of shipping!


----------



## LegoHouse

Michaels mum had girl girl girl boy. His dad had girl boy boy. My dad had boy girl girl girl. My mu, had 2 girls. My full sister has 2 girls. My half sister has 2 girls and 2 boys. My brother has one of each. Michaels sisters, one has boy girl twins and the other boy boy boy girl. Super mixed. My nana and grandad have 2 of each and the other set just had my dad.... Michaels nan had 4 girls.

Super mixed!!!


----------



## justagirl2

confuzion said:


> Oh and I know. I have a huge family :shy:

i love it! i have four sisters but only one niece so far (i am the oldest). we have an absolute blast which is why i want a big family too - but my husband thinks 2-3 is plenty. we will see how everything goes!


----------



## 1eighty

DH is one of 4 boys, and DS is one of 4 boy cousins of a total of 5 :/ we never really stood a chance at a girl.


----------



## Frizzabelle

My mum and dad had 7 girls and 4 boys. I have a total of 35 nieces and nephews (very mixed, couple more boys than girls) I have one boy and then whatever this baby may be! One of my sisters has 5 boys and 1 girl and another sister has 5girls and 1 boy. I cannot wait to find out what I'm having! Three weeks to go x


----------



## Boothh

We have only bought clothes so far, I keep looking at things but i'm waiting to the summer ranges arrive in the shops. I think I will make boy/girl lists instead of big unisex because it's all pretty boring to me!


----------



## LegoHouse

I haven't bought a single thing yet. I feel so contained. I still have all of Oliver's things lol he never used his Moses basket so that's brand new. I might get a new sling/carrier x


----------



## joeyjo

LegoHouse said:


> I haven't bought a single thing yet. I feel so contained. I still have all of Oliver's things lol he never used his Moses basket so that's brand new. I might get a new sling/carrier x

I have most of the small things from the boys but not bulky things due to our move. I want a playmat & a cot (I had an ikea one which was fine with the boys but gave it to my cousin thinking I wouldn't need it but they are cheap anyway!) but don't really need any other paraphernalia 

I am trying to persuade myself I don't need another carrier/sling but I think I'll succumb to at least 1 new one if not 2 - after all summer here is very hot and I'll need a gauze wrap and maybe a fil'up mesh stretchy or a bamboo fabric one! We actually have a store about 10min drive from me that sells stretchies woven wraps, ring slings, maiteis and ergonomic buckle carriers.... I may spend!


----------



## LegoHouse

Best sling/wrap for a newborn? I never mastered the newborn stage lol


----------



## 1eighty

LegoHouse said:


> Best sling/wrap for a newborn? I never mastered the newborn stage lol

the stretchy ones look nice (moby etc) but there is a weight limit. i used a woven ring sling before transitioning to a regular woven wrap, and will prolly do the same again :)


----------



## LegoHouse

I think I'll stick to stretchy then mei tai. I have big boobies so easy to bf in mei tai for me lol x


----------



## joeyjo

With my first I used maitei from birth & a ringsling occasionally, progressed to maitei, pouch & connecta. Now use toddler connecta & ring sling but not often.

My second I had a pouch (several for different outfits!) and a stretchy I used from birth. He was in the connecta from 6 weeks (mine is a solarweave and IMO not quite as supportive as a standard which I would be happy to wear from birth). I later used my maitei and a ringsling and now use both those, a shortie woven wrap and a toddler connecta. I do have a buggy but it's rarely used! 

I loved the stretchy in very early days, I found it great for having him snuggled asleep and I was able to almost forget he was there so I could play with ds1! I found the pouch harder to do that in but a maitei would work well too.

I'm thinking I will likely kangaroo carry in my shortie this time as it is a single layer carry and my shortie is quite thin cotton. Summer hear is HOT and a standard stretchy would be too hot. Will wait and see but I think the new bub will get at least 1 sling/carrier of his own!


----------



## Boothh

im gonna go with a stretchy to start and I desperately desperately want an ahoi ring sling but don't have the funds to search until the end of the month,


----------



## 1eighty

Boothh said:


> im gonna go with a stretchy to start and I desperately desperately want an ahoi ring sling but don't have the funds to search until the end of the month,

i'm trawling ebay atm for slings for sale. got a feeler out on my local facebook buy swap and sell groups, too.


----------



## trinity_enigm

I missed out on the family talk but I'm going to tell you anyway just to prove that anything can happen. 

Dh's family hadn't had a single boy born into it for something like 5 generations- it just seemed impossible until 3 years ago when my sil had a girl and then a couple of months later my other sil who already had 2 boys also had a girl. It made the local paper and everything lol! But just goes to show that things can change!

On my side of the family things are completely equal. I have 1 sister and 2 brothers and 4 male and 4 female cousins. I think my cousins children are mainly girls though but I don't really keep in contact with them.


----------



## Boothh

1eighty said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> im gonna go with a stretchy to start and I desperately desperately want an ahoi ring sling but don't have the funds to search until the end of the month,
> 
> i'm trawling ebay atm for slings for sale. got a feeler out on my local facebook buy swap and sell groups, too.Click to expand...

Thats what I'm going to do when I have the money ready. I only have one sling, it's a beautiful girasol rainbow ring sling, I love it but teddy is very attached to it so I think the new baby will need their own sling. I think I will try wrapping this time too, x


----------



## joeyjo

I have 8! 4 are all used at least weekly. The pouches are used less (but more in summer) but they were either handmade by a friend or under £12. Oh and the baby connecta since I upgraded to toddler size but baby connecta will be in full use by August! 

I sold on a lot too that passed thru quickly - my stretchy, a maitei that wasn't as good as I expected, a couple of cheap pouches and an R&R buckle carrier I didn't get on with. I was quite heavily involved as a volunteer with my local sling library in the uk! 

If I could only keep 1 it would probably be my shortie woven but DH LOVES buckles! My favourite is my pale blue & white oscha starry night ring sling it's beautiful but not quite as versatile as the shortie!


----------



## 1eighty

starry night one sounds gorgeous! you got any pics?


----------



## Sizzles

Hooray! I have my 20 week scan booked for 24th! :happydance:


----------



## trinity_enigm

Sizzles said:


> Hooray! I have my 20 week scan booked for 24th! :happydance:

Same as me- I'll count down with you!!!


----------



## Sizzles

Yay!


----------



## heather1212

trinity_enigm said:


> Sizzles said:
> 
> 
> Hooray! I have my 20 week scan booked for 24th! :happydance:
> 
> Same as me- I'll count down with you!!!Click to expand...

Mines on the 24th too!!!


----------



## Sizzles

I seemed to think the 24th rang a bell with me, thinking someone else had that date. I'm really excited now!


----------



## Boothh

Mines on the 24th too! Not long now!


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Mines the 29th :nope:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

SO jealous - mine's not until the 13th Feb!


----------



## Sizzles

Aw, sorry Ibelieve and Ella! Just think though, we'll be jealous of you having just seen your babies by then, wishing we could see ours again!

Hubby picked up my birthing ball today! Can't use it yet though as it has to acclimatise for 24 hours! He also got me some Gaviscon; if it works, I sincerely hope I can get it on prescription as it was nearly £6 for a bottle and I would imagine I'll get through quite a lot!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

True! And no doubt I will have developed some other 'emergency' and seen baby again before then anyway ;) (Yes, I'm a hypochondriac!)


----------



## Boothh

Yep you can get gaviscon on prescription I always go through bottles of it when pregnant lol


----------



## jenniferannex

All the scans will come round in no time :D

I have mine this Monday the 13th and god it's come soooo fast!! It's also Lily's birthday this Saturday, she's 4!! Wow! Then next Sunday her party! Too much going on for a pregnant lady :haha:


----------



## gertrude

Had the amnio today. Results probably Monday but could be Friday. It's going to be a very long week :(


----------



## Mummafrog

Gertrude, wishing you the best possible results, you're very brave :hugs:


----------



## SweetMel

I had a Dr appointment today and she gave me a surprise ultrasound. I'm team pink. :pink: After having two boys, this has made my day. I'm on :cloud9:. I have to keep it a secret until the 27th when we reveal it.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Congrats on your pink bundle of joy Sweet_Mel!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Mummafrog

That's so wonderful! Congratulations on your little girl <3


----------



## asmcsm

jenniferannex said:


> All the scans will come round in no time :D
> 
> I have mine this Monday the 13th and god it's come soooo fast!! It's also Lily's birthday this Saturday, she's 4!! Wow! Then next Sunday her party! Too much going on for a pregnant lady :haha:

I have my scan on Monday too! Can't wait to find out what we're having!


----------



## confuzion

Aww Sweetmel that's wonderful! Congrats! Yay for team pink :)


----------



## OpheliaVY

Gertrude fx waiting for your results! I would hope they would tell you Friday so you don't have to wonder all weekend! I'm not going to tell you not to stress, I find that patronizing and just know how I would be in your shoes. I'm anxious for my urine results at every appt thinking they're going to tell me I'm not pregnant anymore or I have protein or an infection so I couldn't imagine waiting on amino results. :hugs: 

Congrats on team pink Mel!


----------



## JerseyRose

My scan is on Tuesday, can't wait to find out what we're having! And also to see that bub is still growing nicely. I thought after my 12+5 scan I'd be a bit more relaxed and confident that I'm going to have a happy and healthy baby, but maybe the worry never truly goes away! My sister is 7 weeks ahead of me and when she was 18 weeks I remember thinking oh of course she's having the baby she's so far along nothing could go wrong! But I still have doubts about my baby and think this is all too good to be true!

In saying that, I think I am starting to feel movements, and sometimes the odd gentle kick. There's something definitely going on in there anyway! But I can't really feel anything from the outside.

How do you even explain the feeling? Sometimes I could describe it as a light flutter, sometimes it feels like my stomach is growling but it's actually in my abdomen. And sometimes I feel a slight twitch which makes me think it could have been a gentle kick.

Who knows?! I guess time will only tell!


----------



## jenniferannex

Gertrude :hugs: fingers tightly crossed everything is ok :hugs:

Ahww wow sweetmel congratulations!!! :pink: so exciting it's already time that we are all finding out!


----------



## Frizzabelle

How far along will all you ladies be at your anomaly scan? Mine is 27th jan when I'll be 20+2 x


----------



## trinity_enigm

I'll be 20+4 at my scan. 

I keep thinking I'm feeling movements but never sure. Last night I felt tapping- felt a bit like someone rapping their fingers on my insides


----------



## Sizzles

Love and luck Gertrude! :hugs:


----------



## Boothh

I describe it as a gold fish banging against the side of a bowl and we're the bowl haha! I'll be 20 weeks exactly at mine according to me, according to them ill be 19+2 x


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

For my scan, I'll be 22 weeks according to me, 21+4 according to the docs. That's why mine isn't for AGES!

Where I live, they prefer to do the scan between 21 and 23 weeks, instead of at 20 weeks. Not sure why - maybe they get a better view of some things?

Thinking of you gertrude!


----------



## Boothh

Confuzion - can you please change my due date to13th? I decided I'm just gonna go off my date and I'll be having a c section anyway so it makes me feel better using my own date :) 

Just been to the midwife and hard hb on her doppler, hear it on my own anyway but she said it sounded nice and healthy so that was good! Don't see the midwife til 28 weeks now!


----------



## gertrude

Thanks ladies. Scared doesn't even come close :(


----------



## OpheliaVY

I have another scan at 22+1. The last scan Jett was sleeping in the beginning and she woke him up. but then he wouldn't stop wriggling and dancing for her to look at the heart and spine. So I get another scan. I'm not complaining at all! lol 

My dr said the top of my uterus was right below my belly button but Jett was buried right at my pubic bone. That's where I've been feeling the flutters and taps. I wish he would swim up to the top a little more so I don't just think it's a poo brewing. lol


----------



## 1eighty

ooooh i like that name! and yay on getting another scan!


----------



## ladyluck8181

gertrude said:


> Thanks ladies. Scared doesn't even come close :(

Thinking of you Gertrude :flower:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

OpheliaVY said:


> I have another scan at 22+1. The last scan Jett was sleeping in the beginning and she woke him up. but then he wouldn't stop wriggling and dancing for her to look at the heart and spine. So I get another scan. I'm not complaining at all! lol
> 
> 
> I have exactly the same :haha: the baby was moving around so much they could do any measurements of spine or hearth :shrug:
> Another scan on February 3 rd :happydance:
> If this baby is going to be half active what my first son was , I am gonna have some fun :dohh::haha:
> 
> Also , for about two days now , my ribs are hurting :shrug: I know it can happen when the baby is bigger but it's too soon and I don't know why I have it :shrug:
> Also cannot eat much , I get full rally quick . My 20 month old eats more than I do :haha:


----------



## CaliDreaming

My anatomy scan is next Tuesday and I'll be 20 +2. DD is really excited!


----------



## SweetMel

gertrude said:


> Thanks ladies. Scared doesn't even come close :(

I feel for you. I'm 37 too, and the doctors have made a big deal about my age. I did the test about a month ago and was patiently waiting for the results. They told me yesterday that they didn't have enough DNA for a result, so I had to give them more blood. :dohh: Now I have to wait some more. I hope the doctors are quick to call you with an answer, and that they have good news for you. :hugs:


----------



## SweetMel

Frizzabelle said:


> How far along will all you ladies be at your anomaly scan? Mine is 27th jan when I'll be 20+2 x

My scan is also on the 27th. I will be 19 + 3. It seems like they should have scheduled it for the next week, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## jenniferannex

My scan is this Monday and I'll be 19+6 :)

All day today I've had really dull aching across the bottom of my stomach, sometimes it's not too bad, other time I think ouch that hurts! 
I've read it's completely normal around this stage as baby is growing so much! I can't help but worry!!
I don't want to ring my midwife cos I know they will just say take paracetamol and rest! any of you ladies experiencing this?


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

jenniferannex said:


> My scan is this Monday and I'll be 19+6 :)
> 
> All day today I've had really dull aching across the bottom of my stomach, sometimes it's not too bad, other time I think ouch that hurts!
> I've read it's completely normal around this stage as baby is growing so much! I can't help but worry!!
> I don't want to ring my midwife cos I know they will just say take paracetamol and rest! any of you ladies experiencing this?

I have it for second day now . I was worried too , but than I figured if it doesn't get worse and if it doesn't last for a long time at once than it's probably everything stretching :shrug:


----------



## confuzion

Boothh said:


> Confuzion - can you please change my due date to13th? I decided I'm just gonna go off my date and I'll be having a c section anyway so it makes me feel better using my own date :)
> 
> Just been to the midwife and hard hb on her doppler, hear it on my own anyway but she said it sounded nice and healthy so that was good! Don't see the midwife til 28 weeks now!

Sure thing :thumbup:

Good luck Gertrude. Hope it's all ok :hugs:


----------



## jenniferannex

ProudMomma2Be said:


> jenniferannex said:
> 
> 
> My scan is this Monday and I'll be 19+6 :)
> 
> All day today I've had really dull aching across the bottom of my stomach, sometimes it's not too bad, other time I think ouch that hurts!
> I've read it's completely normal around this stage as baby is growing so much! I can't help but worry!!
> I don't want to ring my midwife cos I know they will just say take paracetamol and rest! any of you ladies experiencing this?
> 
> I have it for second day now . I was worried too , but than I figured if it doesn't get worse and if it doesn't last for a long time at once than it's probably everything stretching :shrug:Click to expand...

Yeh that's what I'm thinking, it's hard not to worry isn't it.

It went before for about an hour then came back! But I can feel her wriggling around so I know she's ok which is reassuring. It just seems so long since I was pregnant with Lily I can't remember what happened and what didn't!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

jenniferannex said:


> ProudMomma2Be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenniferannex said:
> 
> 
> My scan is this Monday and I'll be 19+6 :)
> 
> All day today I've had really dull aching across the bottom of my stomach, sometimes it's not too bad, other time I think ouch that hurts!
> I've read it's completely normal around this stage as baby is growing so much! I can't help but worry!!
> I don't want to ring my midwife cos I know they will just say take paracetamol and rest! any of you ladies experiencing this?
> 
> I have it for second day now . I was worried too , but than I figured if it doesn't get worse and if it doesn't last for a long time at once than it's probably everything stretching :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeh that's what I'm thinking, it's hard not to worry isn't it.
> 
> It went before for about an hour then came back! But I can feel her wriggling around so I know she's ok which is reassuring. It just seems so long since I was pregnant with Lily I can't remember what happened and what didn't!Click to expand...

I feel like I am more worried this pregnancy :shrug:
May be because the first time I didn't know how everything works and what can go wrong :shrug:
But now I am watching everything carefully and getting worried about every little thing :shrug:
Especially about labor . My first labor was so smooth and quick I am now worried what can go wrong with this one since with DS was everything so easy :haha:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Also girl who knows the gender already ...
Did you get potty shots or did the technician show you the gender parts ? 
With my first son I get clear pictures of boy parts but with this one I have been told twice it's a boy but didn't get any pictures or didn't even see anything :shrug:
Not that I don't believe it's a boy but I just can't stop thinking bout actually not seeing the proof :haha:
I have another scan in 4 weeks so I will ask for reassurance since I will be 21 weeks so it should be for sure but still ... I don't even feel like buying blue :blush: , I don't mind having another boy at all , I just wanna proof :blush::coffee:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Proudmomma, for both of my pregnancies the doctor/technician showed me the gender parts. They were both done at 12 and a half weeks at a high risk doctor's office and both turned out to be right. For my boy, the technician did a potty shot and it was pretty easy to see his nuts and berries even before she told me the gender! 

For dd, the doctor also did a potty shot and was pointing out the labia, but I couldn't really make anything out. She told me not to paint the nursery but she seemed very confident in her prediction.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

CaliDreaming said:


> Proudmomma, for both of my pregnancies the doctor/technician showed me the gender parts. They were both done at 12 and a half weeks at a high risk doctor's office and both turned out to be right. For my boy, the technician did a potty shot and it was pretty easy to see his nuts and berries even before she told me the gender!
> 
> For dd, the doctor also did a potty shot and was pointing out the labia, but I couldn't really make anything out. She told me not to paint the nursery but she seemed very confident in her prediction.

I had all of my scans at high risk maternal fetal office this pregnancy and even the previous . 
I just feel like they should show me :shrug:I know that's not their priority but still :shrug:
I am not saying I don't believe them with the gender , I just wanna see it :haha: , it makes it harder for me to take it seriously and real :shrug:


----------



## CaliDreaming

ProudMomma2Be said:


> CaliDreaming said:
> 
> 
> Proudmomma, for both of my pregnancies the doctor/technician showed me the gender parts. They were both done at 12 and a half weeks at a high risk doctor's office and both turned out to be right. For my boy, the technician did a potty shot and it was pretty easy to see his nuts and berries even before she told me the gender!
> 
> For dd, the doctor also did a potty shot and was pointing out the labia, but I couldn't really make anything out. She told me not to paint the nursery but she seemed very confident in her prediction.
> 
> I had all of my scans at high risk maternal fetal office this pregnancy and even the previous .
> I just feel like they should show me :shrug:I know that's not their priority but still :shrug:
> I am not saying I don't believe them with the gender , I just wanna see it :haha: , it makes it harder for me to take it seriously and real :shrug:Click to expand...

That sucks that they didn't even bother to show you what they were looking at. Seriously it would have taken no more than five seconds!


----------



## OpheliaVY

Proudmomma: My scan is also the 3rd at 1pm. lol Seems like we'll have the same schedule unless something changes. 

I got a potty shot. Idk where you're located, but my dr's office wouldn't dare not give a scan pic to an expectant mom. Especially the potty shot (if they wanted to know). I have at least 8 scan pics from all the scans I've had. 

I pay a lot of money to my dr and for my insurance so he treats me like a queen. I don't feel like just another pregnant lady to him, we have a good repore going. I've heard so many negative things about the ladies in UK under the NHS. I couldn't imagine seeing a different midwife for every appointment. 

I've also read some other threads that there's a labor ward, delivery ward and recovery ward in different countries. Not sure if it was UK but is was across the pond. I feel we're (American's) are spoiled with an all inclusive suite. This one lady said she had to share a recover ward with 3 other ladies and their babies. LIke I said, I couldn't imagine. I guess I'm culturally sheltered and thought in other 1st world countries we shared the same luxuries. I was WRONG... I digress! There's my novel.. Sorry. lol


----------



## trinity_enigm

OpheliaVY said:


> Proudmomma: My scan is also the 3rd at 1pm. lol Seems like we'll have the same schedule unless something changes.
> 
> I got a potty shot. Idk where you're located, but my dr's office wouldn't dare not give a scan pic to an expectant mom. Especially the potty shot (if they wanted to know). I have at least 8 scan pics from all the scans I've had.
> 
> I pay a lot of money to my dr and for my insurance so he treats me like a queen. I don't feel like just another pregnant lady to him, we have a good repore going. I've heard so many negative things about the ladies in UK under the NHS. I couldn't imagine seeing a different midwife for every appointment.
> 
> I've also read some other threads that there's a labor ward, delivery ward and recovery ward in different countries. Not sure if it was UK but is was across the pond. I feel we're (American's) are spoiled with an all inclusive suite. This one lady said she had to share a recover ward with 3 other ladies and their babies. LIke I said, I couldn't imagine. I guess I'm culturally sheltered and thought in other 1st world countries we shared the same luxuries. I was WRONG... I digress! There's my novel.. Sorry. lol

I don't think we do too badly with the NHS - I'm very protective of it lol! I think its important that everybody has access to good healthcare and people don't suffer purely because they don't have the money for good insurance. I can guarantee I'd rather have to share a ward when recovering from delivery than be crippled by debt trying to get treatment for a debilitating disease. I'm not having a go at you at all, I just think that the NHS does brilliantly considering the difficulties it has.

Not that I actually have to worry about any of that because at my hospital you have a private room that you stay in the whole way through your stay- I'm sure most maternity wings are getting like that in the UK I think.


----------



## heather1212

Is anyone else suffering with varicose veins at all yet?
I had them in my leg when I was having my son but not this early on. And literally after he was born my leg went straight back to normal!
This time round my right leg is horrendous already and can be quite painful by the end of the day.
So ive got myself some maternity support tights. Fingers crossed they help! I dont think it helps that im on my feet at work all day!


----------



## CaliDreaming

trinity_enigm said:


> OpheliaVY said:
> 
> 
> Proudmomma: My scan is also the 3rd at 1pm. lol Seems like we'll have the same schedule unless something changes.
> 
> I got a potty shot. Idk where you're located, but my dr's office wouldn't dare not give a scan pic to an expectant mom. Especially the potty shot (if they wanted to know). I have at least 8 scan pics from all the scans I've had.
> 
> I pay a lot of money to my dr and for my insurance so he treats me like a queen. I don't feel like just another pregnant lady to him, we have a good repore going. I've heard so many negative things about the ladies in UK under the NHS. I couldn't imagine seeing a different midwife for every appointment.
> 
> I've also read some other threads that there's a labor ward, delivery ward and recovery ward in different countries. Not sure if it was UK but is was across the pond. I feel we're (American's) are spoiled with an all inclusive suite. This one lady said she had to share a recover ward with 3 other ladies and their babies. LIke I said, I couldn't imagine. I guess I'm culturally sheltered and thought in other 1st world countries we shared the same luxuries. I was WRONG... I digress! There's my novel.. Sorry. lol
> 
> I don't think we do too badly with the NHS - I'm very protective of it lol! I think its important that everybody has access to good healthcare and people don't suffer purely because they don't have the money for good insurance. I can guarantee I'd rather have to share a ward when recovering from delivery than be crippled by debt trying to get treatment for a debilitating disease. I'm not having a go at you at all, I just think that the NHS does brilliantly considering the difficulties it has.
> 
> Not that I actually have to worry about any of that because at my hospital you have a private room that you stay in the whole way through your stay- I'm sure most maternity wings are getting like that in the UK I think.Click to expand...

I'd take the NHS anyday. I pay an arm and a leg for healthcare and I've never had any major illnesses and I have "good" insurance. I'd hate to see what would happen if I actually got sick. Even with all the money I've paid I've still been treated like crap. 

Last year I had to pay almost $3K out of pocket for a routine outpatient surgery that I had to wait for four months to get scheduled. No one would tell me what was going on or a timeframe or answer any of my questions. I ended up having to see another doctor and then they finally decided to call me. Still bitter over that one.


----------



## Frizzabelle

The NHS isn't all bad, I had a lovely room to deliver my son in and was allowed to stay in there with my husband and new baby for a while. I did end up in a room with 3 other women and their babies but the room was massive and we each had our privacy with curtains sectioning us off. I left hospital the same day that I gave birth. I would love to have this baby in the same room but I believe I'm likely to deliver on labour ward instead incase I need to go to theatre as this pregnancy has been complicated x


----------



## Frizzabelle

I also don't have a different midwife at each appointment. I've been assigned two midwives. My main midwife will see me each time unless she is with a labouring woman in which case I will see the second midwife, both are lovely. This is the same as my first pregnancy where I had a fantastic friendship with my midwife and she was the one who delivered my son.


----------



## joeyjo

Completely off topic from current chat but I just was browsing the debenhams sale and "accidentally" bought this - I love bright colours! 

https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10701_10001_221010115033_-1

And I got a voucher code for an extra 10% off! So it was £4.05! my mum is going to collect In store & bring it over when she visits.


----------



## ladyluck8181

joeyjo said:


> Completely off topic from current chat but I just was browsing the debenhams sale and "accidentally" bought this - I love bright colours!
> 
> https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10701_10001_221010115033_-1
> 
> And I got a voucher code for an extra 10% off! So it was £4.05! my mum is going to collect In store & bring it over when she visits.

Very cute!


----------



## OpheliaVY

I had a response all typed out and then I timed out and lost it! Grrr!

I'm not knocking NHS at all. I was just saying that all I've read from BNB is negative in regards to the NHS and other countries as to how pregnant women are treated.. but everyone would rather rant than rave on just about anything on the internet. There are pro's and cons to everything. Personally, I'm against the US having a government run healthcare system and would rather stay private. Our government sucks though, IMO and not wanting to start a debate. 

In my bubble it's unheard of that a pregnant woman not get a scan pic of the potty shot and things not explained as they're being looked at. This lady from Germany said they won't even tell you the gender at the anatomy scan regardless if they know or not and you have to pay for a private one. ??? 

I also pay a pretty penny for insurance but I make sure I feel like I get what I deserve. It's just like any other goods or service. If I ain't happy, I'm not paying for it.


----------



## Hazybaby84

Hi everyone, sorry I've been missing in action for a little while. So much to catch up on, I've only managed the last couple of pages. Well my anatomy scan is Friday, finally lol. I cannot wait to know now. :) Roll on two more sleeps. 

As for the nhs vs insurance. I actually work as a auxiliary nurse/health care assistance for the nhs and from my perspective I see insurance based care the same as private care here, a way for medical professions to exploit people for their money. I work 13 hour days with a hours break all day for £7.04 a hour and as much as I need the money and the nhs resources are stretch, I carry on with my job because I love what I do and I feel fulfilled helping others who without our care couldn't live. Here most of the doctors/consultants here who people pay private to see, actually work in the nhs hospitals too. So while they think they are getting better care actually they are receiving the same care as joe blogs who doesn't pay at all. I find the people on bnb not you Ophelia, as I know you are only pointing out what you have read, only moan because they have either have had one bad experience that has tainted their view which can happen wether you pay or not. Or they think they are owed, which they aren't. Some doctors and midwifes I know sometimes have to work 11 days straight with no days off between, not to mention we have a shortage of midwifes etc to cope with such high birth rates. Sorry rant over. xx


----------



## jenniferannex

Proudmomma I'm a lot more worried this time round aswell for the same reason I think cos first time round you're so oblivious to a lot!
Also I did get shown little ladies bits too and she did show me where things were. But with my DD at NHS scan she never showed me she just told me 97% certain and that was it!


----------



## LegoHouse

I find it so hard to keep up with this thread lol! X


----------



## BlaireUK

How would a lady go about being added to the due date list on the front page? I'm due baby no two on 20th June. Team yellow, I think


----------



## Jess812

agree, i miss so much!

12 days until our next scan. Cant wait to see which team we'l be on :D


----------



## 1eighty

heather1212 said:


> Is anyone else suffering with varicose veins at all yet?

yup, pretty sure the ones up my tush are back :blush:



OpheliaVY said:


> This lady from Germany said they won't even tell you the gender at the anatomy scan regardless if they know or not and you have to pay for a private one. ???

that's how it is in many areas, to protect the fetus against being aborted for being the wrong sex, and to protect the hospital from being sued if they get it wrong!



BlaireUK said:


> How would a lady go about being added to the due date list on the front page? I'm due baby no two on 20th June. Team yellow, I think

welcome to the mad house!


----------



## LegoHouse

My hospital never told me the gender with my other two but they do now. They're NHS.


----------



## LegoHouse

I seriously wish I could post more. I never seem to find the time. We're back at school now and I'm still rushed off of my feet with Oliver and catching up on things I let slide over Christmas. We find out the sex in the 27th. We have names picked for both lol! Does anyone else have names already?


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

LegoHouse said:


> I seriously wish I could post more. I never seem to find the time. We're back at school now and I'm still rushed off of my feet with Oliver and catching up on things I let slide over Christmas. We find out the sex in the 27th. We have names picked for both lol! Does anyone else have names already?

We couldn't agree on name till last minute with DS1 :dohh: 
Than I agreed what OH picked so our son has a name . :coffee:
I have no idea what we gonna do this time :shrug:


----------



## LegoHouse

:rofl: I've been really panicking about it. All sorted now though!


----------



## OpheliaVY

Oh. I gotcha. Like I said. I'm a sheltered, spoiled American who's never been out of the country so I completely oblivious to foreign policies. Please don't take offense to anything I say. Bnb has opened my eyes to how other pregnant women are treated and how things work where they are. Most negative because many don't post on the positive aspects.


----------



## CaliDreaming

LegoHouse said:


> I seriously wish I could post more. I never seem to find the time. We're back at school now and I'm still rushed off of my feet with Oliver and catching up on things I let slide over Christmas. We find out the sex in the 27th. We have names picked for both lol! Does anyone else have names already?

Yes. We're naming our boy Ethan Kyle. Dh picked the first name and I picked the middle name. At first we were completely at odds and then Dh suggested Ethan, and it grew on me. I just hate that he came up with it and not me! Then I picked the middle name and that was that. I think it helps that I don't have a lot of boy names that I really like.

With dd we were going back and forth for months, so I'm so relieved this one got a name right waway.


----------



## LegoHouse

We've picked Harrison Blake for a boy. I like Harrison because it can be shortened to Harry like Oliver can be shortened to Ollie. For a girl we've picked Erin Amelia. I wanted Erin Nicole but my OH didn't like it lol


----------



## asmcsm

My DH and I have had our girl name picked since the first time I got my BFP before my miscarriage. I was freaking out because we were not agreeing on any boy names and if we found out it was a boy I didn't want to not have a name to call him by lol. So I've been crossing my fingers this whole pregnancy hoping that it's a girl because we didn't have a boy name and also because I'm absolutely in love with my girl name. Finally we were able to come to an agreement on a boy name a few days ago! Though I'm still hoping we're team pink lol


----------



## OpheliaVY

LegoHouse said:


> I seriously wish I could post more. I never seem to find the time. We're back at school now and I'm still rushed off of my feet with Oliver and catching up on things I let slide over Christmas. We find out the sex in the 27th. We have names picked for both lol! Does anyone else have names already?

Our little boy is Jett Duane. I wanted to name my 1st son Eli, Jet but everyone hated it and talked me out of it. My current DH loved the name but added the extra T. Is it odd that I'm naming the new addition with a different dad the same that I was going to name DS with his dad? Lol My DH doesn't care I think some think it's weird. Like that name can never be used again or something. Duane is my DH's middle name and the name of his father who passed away many years ago. I thought it was fitting.


----------



## confuzion

BlaireUK said:


> How would a lady go about being added to the due date list on the front page? I'm due baby no two on 20th June. Team yellow, I think

That would be through me :) congrats on your June sunflower. I'll add you to the list as team yellow :thumbup:


----------



## Sassymom

DH and I have names for both genders, I can't wait to find out on the 20th!! It will be either Zachary Conner or Cassidy Rose <3


----------



## SweetMel

Hi Blair. :flower:

My DH and I couldn't decide on a boy name so it is a good thing we are having a girl. We settled on the name Mila Rayann several weeks ago. 

Is anyone doing a big gender reveal party? We are planning on inviting friends and family over later this month so we can announce it to everyone all at once. We will have a chocolate frosted cake with pink layers in the middle. :haha:


----------



## 1eighty

OpheliaVY said:


> Oh. I gotcha. Like I said. I'm a sheltered, spoiled American who's never been out of the country so I completely oblivious to foreign policies.

psssshhht, totally not coming across like that imho. i'm jealous that the american girlies have 6-8w confirmation scans, and on the right insurance can get things like the harmony test to find out for definite about trisomies and the sex of the baby. it seems like common sense to make the harmony test (or similar) available to everyone rather than depending on scan measurements, hormone levels and such. the number of posts on the forums about girls worrying themselves sick about their NT measurements, f'rinstance... harmony could have prevented that worry.


as for names... we had names all picked out, then we saw him on the scan and they just looked wrong. i've been asking my friends and here on the baby names forum for alternatives and put them all in a spreadsheet for DH to look over. got 50+ whittled down to 13, and of those i particularly like one combination... but need to wait for it to percolate with DH ;) i find if i just suggest tomething and leave him to think on it without prodding, he usually comes back after a day or so and agrees with me :haha:


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Hi girls, has anyone experience extreme fatigue in the second semester, I don't know if its the twins or what but I am seriously battling to get through day by day the further into my pregnancy I get :nope:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Ibelieveitwil said:


> Hi girls, has anyone experience extreme fatigue in the second semester, I don't know if its the twins or what but I am seriously battling to get through day by day the further into my pregnancy I get :nope:

I'm exhausted too... been late to work almost everyday :dohh: Lucky they can't fire me cos I'm pg :blush:

Have you had your iron levels checked??? You could be anemic... I'm not and I'm still tired but that's what people tell me when I say how exhausted I am!


----------



## jenniferannex

Morning everyone! :wave:

Blaire welcome and congratulations :flower:

Loving all the names you all have, me and DH haven't agreed on a name yet as ones he likes I don't and vice versa! 

Ibelieve i bet that's horrible :nope: could it be anything to do with your iron? X


----------



## Boothh

We picked our names!
Tobi Hartwell for a boy or Norah Violet for a girl. :happydance:

I'm really tired again all of a sudden! Been needing afternoon naps again this week. I was anaemic before pregnancy though and as I'm intolerant to iron taken orally I'm probably worse now! Having my bloods redone soon and consultant is going to arrange treatment for me on the 24th x


----------



## BlaireUK

:hi: June Sunflowers and thank you! 

We may find out the gender at our 20-weeks scan on 30th Jan. We did with my son and my dh wants to with this one but I'm tempted to 'try' a surprise! :shrug:

Names - we haven't even got there yet. I'm always drawn more to boys names and we want something that suits Oscar. It took us 2-days to name our son after he was born and we'd know about him since 20-weeks. I am so indecisive! I defenitely prefer less common names not not too our there.


----------



## LegoHouse

I feel more awake in the second tri but I am napping every day lol


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Iron levels were checked, I am anaemic so doctor upped my iron about 2 weeks ago, I think its just the twins growing, taking everything out of :nope:

Don't mind though as long as they okay, wish 20 weeks would fly by though! Excited to be under 20 from next week! Makes it seem a little closer!


----------



## saraaa

Frizzabelle said:


> How far along will all you ladies be at your anomaly scan? Mine is 27th jan when I'll be 20+2 x

Frizzabelle me and you must be the same! Mines the 27th and ill be 20+2 too :)


----------



## trinity_enigm

I'm loving all the names people have. We've managed first names but no middle names yet and I chose the girl, dh chose the boy name. 

So we have Alexis for a girl and Nathan for a boy. Any ideas on middle names. I've just thought of Maia or Mya to go with Alexis what do you think? Hate coming up with boys names- I need it too fall in the tiny section between too common and too out the lol.


----------



## ladyluck8181

We can't decide on names, there is a gazillion that we like at the moment :wacko: I might just call it 'the little one' :happydance:


----------



## Frizzabelle

Saraaa, the countdown is driving me insane! Only 2 1/2 weeks to go! x


----------



## joeyjo

Boothh said:


> We picked our names!
> Tobi Hartwell for a boy or Norah Violet for a girl. :happydance:
> 
> I'm really tired again all of a sudden! Been needing afternoon naps again this week. I was anaemic before pregnancy though and as I'm intolerant to iron taken orally I'm probably worse now! Having my bloods redone soon and consultant is going to arrange treatment for me on the 24th x

Lol Tobias known as Toby is one of the few names I've thrown about that Matt hasn't vetoed!


----------



## CaliDreaming

trinity_enigm said:


> I'm loving all the names people have. We've managed first names but no middle names yet and I chose the girl, dh chose the boy name.
> 
> So we have Alexis for a girl and Nathan for a boy. Any ideas on middle names. I've just thought of Maia or Mya to go with Alexis what do you think? Hate coming up with boys names- I need it too fall in the tiny section between too common and too out the lol.

Nathan was the name I wanted for our boy but dh vetoed it!


----------



## saraaa

Frizzabelle I had a private scan last Saturday to see what team we are, just scared I'll go for the 20 week one and they'll say girl lol!


----------



## Frizzabelle

saraaa said:


> Frizzabelle I had a private scan last Saturday to see what team we are, just scared I'll go for the 20 week one and they'll say girl lol!

I was tempted to have a private gender scan (I did with my son at 16 weeks) but we are going to save the money to have a later 4d scan at maybe 26 weeks instead. I'm sure if they saw boy bits then he will still be a boy! Lol. I feel like 20 weeks is taking forever to get here as I also have a hematoma in my womb which makes me desperately want but extremely nervous for my scan! x


----------



## 1eighty

we are trialling a name from now til the anomaly scan later in the month... really hope it sticks!


----------



## saraaa

Frizzabelle said:


> saraaa said:
> 
> 
> Frizzabelle I had a private scan last Saturday to see what team we are, just scared I'll go for the 20 week one and they'll say girl lol!
> 
> I was tempted to have a private gender scan (I did with my son at 16 weeks) but we are going to save the money to have a later 4d scan at maybe 26 weeks instead. I'm sure if they saw boy bits then he will still be a boy! Lol. I feel like 20 weeks is taking forever to get here as I also have a hematoma in my womb which makes me desperately want but extremely nervous for my scan! xClick to expand...

We get a discount for our 4d scan because we've had this early scan :D his cord was around his ankles to begin with and between his legs and they thought boy then abit later on he freed his legs and they pointed out his winky haha hoping it wasn't the cord!! Ah I'm excited for my scan I had a really lovely lady at the hospital last time who spent ages showing us the hands and feet and his little heartbeat! :) hope I get her again. 
I found out at the private scan I have an anterior placenta so have to have my bonding scan with them at 28 weeks I think x


----------



## Sizzles

We've not 'properly' thought of names yet. I figure there's no point trying to start a sensible conversation with hubby about it until we know whether we're pink or blue. My hope is that with 3 more scans planned between anomaly scan and birth, IF the baby is non-compliant or they were to get it wrong, we'd still have time to think of a name.


----------



## Frizzabelle

Oh bless him saraaa, well it's not long til u find out for sure! 
When I had a private scan at 27 weeks with my son he just wouldn't cooperate. The poor lady had us back 4 times before admitting defeat and giving us a refund! I was more than happy....I got 4 4d scans including pictures each time of my little monkey and then my money back! 
Definitely going back there for this baby! x


----------



## JerseyRose

We find out on Tuesday what we're having! We have picked names for our first boy and first girl so we're already sorted, just hope we at least get one of each eventually! If it's a boy his name will be Levi Jayden (and will nickname him L-Jay) and if it's a girl her name will be Jordan Ava.


----------



## LizChase

Frizzabelle said:


> How far along will all you ladies be at your anomaly scan? Mine is 27th jan when I'll be 20+2 x

I'm behind on reading, but had to comment on this because mine is the same day and I'll be the exact same 20+2! Mine's at 11am. :)


----------



## LizChase

Also, we picked out our name early, our boy will be Roman Chase


----------



## Frizzabelle

Lizchase, I wondered when your scan would be! I knew you were due the same day and I think you was on the same ttc page. My name is also Liz lol x


----------



## Frizzabelle

Mines not til 3pm. That morning is going to draaaaaag x


----------



## Boothh

18 weeks already!! My appetite is through the roof recently and I'm suddenly having cravings! For mashed potato Yorkshire puddings and gravy or leek and potato soup with crusty buttered bread!! DH is bringing soup for me after work so I'm really looking forward to lunch this afternoon lol x


----------



## Frizzabelle

Booth I'm the same! 18 weeks tomorrow and can not stop eating! So hungry all the time lol x


----------



## Boothh

I'm actually sat here wondering if I can have lunch now lol :haha: yesterday between lunch had dinner I had to have a bowl of cereal and a sandwich and a snack. Seriously I'm gonna be huge!


----------



## Frizzabelle

Ha that's funny cos yesterday I had a bowl of cereal between breakfast and lunch and again between lunch and dinner and still had a snack after dinner :/ not good! Lol I just don't feel full at all! x


----------



## Boothh

I tried to be healthy by having a smoothie for breakfast but it didn't work because it's only 10am and I'm eating a bacon sandwich :haha:


----------



## Rel

Hello,
I've had anappointment with the midwife today to fill in paperwork and make sure everything is fine and I got an extra scan thrown in! The baby is well, but the placenta is quite low which apparently isn't a problem yet but I've got to go right away if there is any bleeding... I'm off work for 2 weeks, whichis really a bit of a relief because I worked for 3 days and it was really difficult.
I still didn't get to find out the gender though, so I still have to wait till February 13th!


----------



## trinity_enigm

I'm really hungry all the time as well. I don't have any proper cravings yet but I am loving vinegary things and things with strong flavours. Have a cheese and onion sandwich for lunch so feel sorry for anyone coming into contact with me this afternoon lol


----------



## jenniferannex

I'm also really hungry too!! I just love food all the time!!

Plus is Lily's 4th birthday tomorrow and there's going to be loads of cake and food oopsieeee :haha:

Rel glad everything is good with baby :D


----------



## Miss406

Gender

Scan

Tomorrow

Lol, so excited!


----------



## LizChase

Frizzabelle said:


> Lizchase, I wondered when your scan would be! I knew you were due the same day and I think you was on the same ttc page. My name is also Liz lol x

Haha, crazy!


----------



## Hazybaby84

Meet my new baby GIRL! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## confuzion

Hazybaby84 said:


> Meet my new baby GIRL! :)

Aw yayyy! Congrats on team pink!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Congrats on Team Pink Hazybaby!! We need some more pink around here. 

Can't wait to hear about your scan Miss 406!!!


----------



## jenniferannex

Yay congratulations on team pink hazy baby!! :pink::happydance:


----------



## ladyluck8181

Congrats Hazybaby :happydance:


----------



## Boothh

It seems team pink is catching up!


----------



## Hazybaby84

Thanks everyone :) it's great to finally know, although I think my bank balance might suffer a little now lol. xx


----------



## saraaa

Starting to feel really uncomfortable... :( after I've eaten it feels like my skin can't stretch any more :/ I only ate half of my dinner last night and when I was trying to yawn later on my skin just felt like it couldn't stretch anymore :( I'm terrified of stretch marks I've been using about 2 or 3 different creams/ body butters every day lol! X


----------



## SweetMel

Yay for team pink hazybaby. :happydance: I know what you mean about the bank account. I too am going to need to watch myself.


----------



## asmcsm

Congrats on team pink hazybaby!

2 more days until we find out! I'm so anxious! Wondering if ill be able to sleep at all tomorrow night and wondering how on earth I'm going to concentrate at work Monday until my apt in the afternoon.


----------



## Frizzabelle

I've just booked a private scan for Monday. I just can't wait any longer and it was really cheap! I've had complications with this pregnancy and I need to put my mind at rest that baby is still ok and growing correctly. I'm so nervous and excited! x


----------



## ladyluck8181

Frizzabelle said:


> I've just booked a private scan for Monday. I just can't wait any longer and it was really cheap! I've had complications with this pregnancy and I need to put my mind at rest that baby is still ok and growing correctly. I'm so nervous and excited! x

Exciting! I'm sure everything will be just fine, will you be finding out the sex? :hugs:


----------



## Frizzabelle

Yes! Hopefully the little ones legs won't be crossed :) x


----------



## confuzion

Decided the first post could do with some revamping. What do you ladies think of the new look?


----------



## asmcsm

Front page looks great confuzion!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Confuzion, it's awesome! Just lovely! Thank you so much for taking the time to do it!!


----------



## ladyluck8181

Frizzabelle said:


> Yes! Hopefully the little ones legs won't be crossed :) x

Ahhh lovely, hope baby obliges!


----------



## confuzion

Aw thanks Ashlee and Cali :)

It was my pleasure. I have fun doing stuff like that and I had to do something to keep my mind off of my own life :haha:


----------



## confuzion

Have fun at your scan tomorrow frizzabelle. Hope the baby cooperates :)


----------



## ladyluck8181

Awww that's great confuzion! Thank you xx


----------



## trinity_enigm

Front page looks awesome! Must've taken you ages confuzion x


----------



## rainbowsun

Thank you so much, Confuzion! You're the best :)


----------



## 1babydreamer

Confuzion it looks beautiful! Thanks so much for do that :)


----------



## TillyMoo

Confuzion, thanks so much, front page looks beautiful! A lovely idea to show the individual progressions. 

See from your signature you're on the countdown! Fingers tightly x'd for you hun xx


----------



## OpheliaVY

Front page looks great! I still haven't figured out how to add a ticker to mine so I've been watching everyone else's. 

AFM: I've been working on the nursery. I would love to finish the painting this weekend but it's so tedious. I did manage to go shopping and pick up some cute things for Jett. I feel like I'm running out of time. 20 weeks has flown by so the next 20 will too I'm sure. I'd love to get everything done by 28 weeks. 32 weeks tops!!! My DS started basketball this week and has practice every Thursday at 6pm and a game every Saturday at 10am. So I'm booked for 3 months with that. He's also picked up racing his RC car so that only happens on Saturdays after basketball games. Then baseball season starts and ends in May. 

When in the world am I going to find time to do everything that needs to be done? I also have my hobbies restoring and distressing old furniture. I have 3 pieces just waiting to be done I haven't found the time to do. I really don't know how people have more than 1 kid. Eli keeps me hopping already. Add another baby and I'll have to hire someone to do the laundry. Lol

Edit: sorry the pics are upside down. I'm challenged!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## OpheliaVY

And another pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Thanks confuzion - that front page must have taken you ages! It looks great!!


----------



## BlaireUK

The don't page looks fantastic! Thanks Confusion.


----------



## jenniferannex

The front page looks brill confuzion!! Thank you, you're the best head of the thread :haha:


----------



## Rozzer

Confuzion, that does look beautiful, thank you! Must have taken you ages!

We have our anatomy scan on Friday - very excited! Otherwise, just lying in bed feeling baby kicking up a storm. Best feeling


----------



## 1eighty

lovely change to the front page, thank you so much honey :)


----------



## joeyjo

Sorry moany post coming up...

I'm feeling really rough and down today :(

We went out and had a fab day yesterday, visited Segovia a beautiful old walled city with a medieval castle, roman viaduct and immense gothic cathedral. Afterwards as the boys had slept on the way home we went out for dinner and didn't get home till 11pm so it was a full on day.

I ate way too much - Cajun ribs and fajitas - clearly less room in my abdomen as it felt all stretched and bloated and I developed an instant bump.

This morning I'm shattered, still feel a bit bloated but there is now just a tiny residual bump. More than that though I feel vaguely nauseous again (been loads better the last few weeks) and I'm shaky. I keep getting dizzy too when I stand up or move too quickly. I was carrying my 2yr old upstairs before and had to out him down & sit down myself :(

Hope it passes soon, DH has gone for a run but I'm gonna have a bath and a brew and hope I feel better after that.


----------



## confuzion

Thanks ladies. I didn't do it for the praise! Lol.

Sorry you're not feeling well joeyjo :hugs:. Hopefully it passes.


----------



## 1eighty

how you feeling now joeyjo?


----------



## joeyjo

Thanks 1eighty & confuzion

Nausea, bloated feeling and actual dizziness passed eventually but felt shaky most of the day :( also got breathless easily (like half a flight of stairs).

Just finished bedtime so I'm going to hav some dinner the get an earlyish night. 

It's just odd I don't tend to struggle much after first tri & I had been feeling fab


----------



## jenniferannex

Hiya all!

Joeyjo hope you're feeling better soon :( hopefully an early night will solve it! :)

I've got my anatomy scan tomorrow at 9.30am I'm so excited!! Going to get them to confirm it's a baby girl :haha: you never know these days! Then maybe some more shopping! 

We got our pram yesterday, we ended up picking the mamas and papas sola! It was a package deal at a bargain so couldn't say no! I love it can't wait to use it :D


----------



## Boothh

Have you had your iron levels checked recently Jo? Dizziness, shaky and breathlessness sounds like how I am with my anaemia :hugs:

I worked out a list of what I actually need for the baby and it's not much at all. 
Decided not to get a pram before the baby is born and just a sling. Then I will get a gender specific one after a few weeks when I'm up to pushing a pram. 

My mum wants to get the Moses basket and my friend is giving us a play gym so that leaves me with

New baby monitors (ours are on their last legs)
Bouncy chair
New changing mat for unit
Baby bath
Bottles and bottle brush
Dummy's 
Blankets 
Muslin squares
Bibs, socks, hats and scratch mitts
Nappies wipes and toiletries 

Oh and a pack of vests/onesies

I can't believe how little I need! We will need stuff later on but that will be as and when and obviously gender specific clothes when the baby arrives. I feel a lot better knowing there's really not much I need and the stuff I do can be doing in the food shopping mostly! Gonna get this stuff organised over the next few weeks and then think of hospital bag stuff!


----------



## Boothh

jenniferannex said:


> Hiya all!
> 
> Joeyjo hope you're feeling better soon :( hopefully an early night will solve it! :)
> 
> I've got my anatomy scan tomorrow at 9.30am I'm so excited!! Going to get them to confirm it's a baby girl :haha: you never know these days! Then maybe some more shopping!
> 
> We got our pram yesterday, we ended up picking the mamas and papas sola! It was a package deal at a bargain so couldn't say no! I love it can't wait to use it :D

I had the sola with Teddy. I really really love it so much I'm 95% sure I'll just buy another one in a new color for this baby! It is amazing!!


----------



## JerseyRose

I have my gender scan tomorrow!! :happydance::happydance: Except DH was sent away for work yesterday for 2 weeks so now he won't be there :cry: My mum is going to come with me which is nice but it's just not the same as having your baby daddy there :nope:


----------



## LizChase

We got our crib put together today, with minimal arguing! Putting together furniture together with confusing constructions is the best way to test a marriage. :haha: Feeling good about getting things done early, I know later on I won't feel like it at all.


----------



## joeyjo

I thought about anaemia - I had it with Ed and was borderline with G. 

I had bloods done just before Christmas and it was fine. So who knows. Not sure how quick it can drop. 

As for stuff we need ... A cot is about it! I have loads of clothes/cloth nappies/muslins/bedding from the boys and more summery stuff given from a friend. Our monitor is fine. I don't plan to buy bottles/steriliser etc as I breastfed fine with the first two & hope yo again! I have a breast pump but as I don't use it till 4-6 weeks and then only sporadically a steriliser isn't necessary. I might buy a dummy just in case it's third time lucky. I'll be using my bug-bee and I have plenty of slings although will probably treat myself to 1 more.


----------



## ladyluck8181

I envy you ladies that don't need much. We need everything because there was never going to be a #5 so I got rid of everything as Zara outgrew it and here I am starting from scratch again lol.


----------



## Irish Girl

Hi Ladies! Sorry I've not posted in ages, just been a bit busy being sick!

What I mean is I've had sickness bugs, bad colds, a water infection, just couldn't seem to shake them off - luckily I've now had my flu jab so at least I can't get that too!

Feeling better now though and excited for my scan which is on Thursday, so only 3 days away! Can't wait to see if we are team pink or blue. We haven't thought of any names yet but I don't really want to do that until we know.

Congrats to you girls who already know whether you're having boy or girl, will be sure to update and post our new scan pic as soon as we have it :happydance:


----------



## confuzion

Good to hear from you Irish girl. Can't wait for your update on Tuesday :)


----------



## asmcsm

Well, I'm not swayed too much on whether I'm having a boy or a girl...I'm hoping girl just because I like our girl name better and so far most wives tales are suggesting that it's a girl so if its a boy then he's breaking all the rules lol...19 hours to go until we know!


----------



## trinity_enigm

Lady Luck at least you know what you actually need/won't use lol. Us first time mums don't have a clue and I know I'm going to end up with loads of useless stuff!!


----------



## Boothh

trinity_enigm said:


> Lady Luck at least you know what you actually need/won't use lol. Us first time mums don't have a clue and I know I'm going to end up with loads of useless stuff!!

Go with less is more, just get the basics, you can always get more stuff if you think you need it! 

Something to sleep in
Something to sit in 
Something to lie and roll around on
Feeding stuff
Changing/ washing stuff
Travel items
Clothes


Your pretty much good with that x


----------



## jenniferannex

Boothh I'm glad you loved yours it makes me more happy that I've bought it :happydance: 

Well my anatomy scan went perfect, baby is very healthy and happy, a litte fidget who kept hiding! But I'm definitly still team pink!! :pink: feeling so blessed at the moment as I know how lucky we are! :cloud9:

Also confuzion sorry to be a pain but they did get my due date wrong with their miscalculations :dohh: please can you put me on the 2nd Of June! Thank you! :) 

Here are a couple of photos of my baby girl :) 

https://i884.photobucket.com/albums/ac50/jenniferannex/Mobile%20Uploads/813BC3FF-C816-4D8E-8F43-BD18EFF66FDC_zpscnycm8ng.jpg


----------



## CaliDreaming

Boothh said:


> trinity_enigm said:
> 
> 
> Lady Luck at least you know what you actually need/won't use lol. Us first time mums don't have a clue and I know I'm going to end up with loads of useless stuff!!
> 
> Go with less is more, just get the basics, you can always get more stuff if you think you need it!
> 
> Something to sleep in
> Something to sit in
> Something to lie and roll around on
> Feeding stuff
> Changing/ washing stuff
> Travel items
> Clothes
> 
> 
> Your pretty much good with that xClick to expand...

I 100% concur with the less is more advice. With dd I ended up buying so much junk I never even used. You won't know exactly what you need until the baby gets here. What one person sees as an essential you may not need at all and vice versa. For example, I can't live without a changing table, but many women don't ever use their's.


----------



## Sassymom

Ugh, one week from today I get to find out what our little nugget is!! I cannot wait!!!

I am starting a new job today. I was out of work since Jan 1st and I'm so happy this pulled through... Now I just need to figure out when and how to tell them I'm preggers! Who has told work already and what did you say? Suggestions really needed!

(A little background: it's with the same company I have worked at for 4 years, a different team though but I worked with everyone before reorganizations. They knew I recently got married and had talked about having kids soon after.)


----------



## Miss406

Well... I was going to keep it hush hush but I can't help myself ... I found out on Saturday I am expecting my third boy. :)

Team Blue here :)

That evens my children up to 3-all hehe.


----------



## trinity_enigm

My boss had noticed I was tired and feeling sick and hot a lot and he asked how I was feeling and if id been to the doctors so I came clean. To be honest I think he already knew- he has 4 daughters and 8 grandkids so I'm fairly sure he knows the signs.


----------



## Miss406

trinity_enigm said:


> My boss had noticed I was tired and feeling sick and hot a lot and he asked how I was feeling and if id been to the doctors so I came clean. To be honest I think he already knew- he has 4 daughters and 8 grandkids so I'm fairly sure he knows the signs.

The day after I found out I was searched (company policy) and had forgotten to take the CB digi out of my pocket. 
Unfortunately for me the battery was still working and there was no lines to see so my boss and area manager both read 'Pregnant' 
The ground couldn't open up fast enough... This was in 2007.


----------



## Boothh

Miss406 said:


> trinity_enigm said:
> 
> 
> My boss had noticed I was tired and feeling sick and hot a lot and he asked how I was feeling and if id been to the doctors so I came clean. To be honest I think he already knew- he has 4 daughters and 8 grandkids so I'm fairly sure he knows the signs.
> 
> The day after I found out I was searched (company policy) and had forgotten to take the CB digi out of my pocket.
> Unfortunately for me the battery was still working and there was no lines to see so my boss and area manager both read 'Pregnant'
> The ground couldn't open up fast enough... This was in 2007.Click to expand...

:haha: OMG!!

I also love my changing table. I never had one with DS1 and didn't feel like I needed one or missed out but with DS2 it was invaluable to stop him getting trampled and especially it was easier than bending on the floor after c section. Mine was from ikea and it was only about £25 it still looks brand new so I'm gonna use it again just but a new mat for the top :)


----------



## 1eighty

i have an improvised changing table - short stack of shelves with a change mat on top. he's never rolled off it, but more recently has tried to both dive (head first) and leap off the damn thing. i don't blame him though, his bum was particularly sore at the time :(

re: telling the boss: i found out with DS at 5 weeks, and although the morning sickness didn't start right away the food aversions did - i was managing a restaurant so there was food EVERYWHERE and my boss caught me running to the loo just to get away from the smells. told her i wasn't so good with food at the minute, and she said "oh? OH!" but she knew we'd been trying for a while. it was good, really. i was trialling the management position for three months (i wasn't sure i could do it, they were all for giving it me permanently and burying their heads in the sand) so i gave it up and went back to my old admin position at the end of the three months, but i then had to resign that as they'd not found anyone to cover the management position and it was STILL falling to me to deal with crap that i really didn't need to be dealing with. they understood completely, and i got a lovely reference off them for my next job :)

important to note, this was in zimbabwe - the rules and leave etc in the UK and in the states are very different. i'd wait until you have a contract or until you are legally obligated to tell your employer, personally.


----------



## gertrude

I'm out, amnio positive for t21


----------



## 1eighty

gertrude said:


> I'm out, amnio positive for t21

:cry: :hugs:


----------



## OpheliaVY

gertrude said:


> I'm out, amnio positive for t21

Oh no! No words, just hugs! :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

Congrats on the boy miss406 :)


----------



## ladyluck8181

gertrude said:


> I'm out, amnio positive for t21

:hugs: Gertrude :hugs: I'm so so sorry that this has happened to you.


----------



## OpheliaVY

I'm not going to lie, I was a little sad when I found out we were having a boy. Especially going shopping and seeing all the little baby girl clothes and shoes. I almost cried in the store but I pulled it together. Girls just seem to have a bigger and cuter selection of stuff. I'm so over looking at sports and truck related stuff. Makes me gag.. 

That was the extent of my saddness though; CLOTHES! Silly in retrospect I know. Then I got to thinking about my current DS and how amazing he is. I couldn't ask for a better kid. He's sweet and funny. The coolest little dude I know with a kick-ass personality. He's mean and stubborn too, of course - but I wouldn't want it any other way. 

I'm really excited to have another little boy who I hope takes after his big bro. Just a little less rotten. :) 

I can feel him move more now and I know it's him without a doubt. I believe it's helped more in the bonding and accepting of what I've been blessed with. I guess the hormones are just making me emotional. I'm almost in tears now. Thanks for reading.


----------



## confuzion

OpheliaVY said:


> I'm not going to lie, I was a little sad when I found out we were having a boy. Especially going shopping and seeing all the little baby girl clothes and shoes. I almost cried in the store but I pulled it together. Girls just seem to have a bigger and cuter selection of stuff. I'm so over looking at sports and truck related stuff. Makes me gag..
> 
> That was the extent of my saddness though; CLOTHES! Silly in retrospect I know. Then I got to thinking about my current DS and how amazing he is. I couldn't ask for a better kid. He's sweet and funny. The coolest little dude I know with a kick-ass personality. He's mean and stubborn too, of course - but I wouldn't want it any other way.
> 
> I'm really excited to have another little boy who I hope takes after his big bro. Just a little less rotten. :)
> 
> I can feel him move more now and I know it's him without a doubt. I believe it's helped more in the bonding and accepting of what I've been blessed with. I guess the hormones are just making me emotional. I'm almost in tears now. Thanks for reading.

So sweet :hugs:


----------



## Boothh

That's how I feel Ophelia! Id love a little girl after two boys and this is our last baby. But really when I think of the reasons it's clothes and toys why I want a girl! It's hard to resist all those cute girly outfits! 
But if I have a boy I'll be just as happy, 3 little boys will be great :)


----------



## BlaireUK

gertrude said:


> I'm out, amnio positive for t21

:hugs:


----------



## Sizzles

((Gertrude)) x


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

:hugs: Gertrude

Confusion, please can you put me down for 2 yellow bumps, we decided not to find out the twins sex...


----------



## confuzion

Sure thing ibelieve. You know I just realized I should have you down as two sunflowers. Don't know why I counted you as 1 :haha:

Oh and I didn't mention, but I updated your due date jennifer :thumbup:


----------



## joeyjo

gertrude said:


> I'm out, amnio positive for t21

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

:haha: thanks Confuzion, don't worry, I have to sometimes remind myself and others that there isn't just one in here!

maybe the colour will change but for now we yellow!


----------



## Frizzabelle

So sorry Gertrude, my heart goes out to you :(

Scan today....we are having a boy! So excited to have a little brother for my son. Can not wipe the smile off my face x


----------



## CaliDreaming

Congrats Sassy on your new job!! That must be such a relief!

Miss406, congrats on being Team Blue!! So great to have equal numbers of each! That is wild how your job found about about your last pregnancy. OMG!! Now did they have to go poking around reading the readout, lol!! They were just being nosy.

AFM: I was really torn about which gender I wanted this time because I love girls and same sex sibling bonds are just so special, but then another part wanted the experience of raising a boy--and I wanted to be the first on my dad's side of the family to produce a grandson. Petty I know!

I will not miss buying the clothes though! Part of my reason for wanting a girl was the clothes, but it is def a blessing and a curse. It takes up so much time and so much money coordinating all the little outfits. And then you have to do hair and coordinate all the barrettes and hair prettys and fight with dd about what they are wearing that day only to pick them up at the end of the day and they look like a mess. And then they have dolls and the dolls also have wardrobes. It is fun at times but the rest of the time it is a major PITA. 

I was dying for a girl when trying for #1 and would have welcomed a girl this time but I am SO enjoying the ease of all mix and match, no fuss clothing!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Gertrude I am so sorry. :hugs: I couldn't even imagine what you're going through right now. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Frizzabelle said:


> So sorry Gertrude, my heart goes out to you :(
> 
> Scan today....we are having a boy! So excited to have a little brother for my son. Can not wipe the smile off my face x

Congrats Frizzabelle!! We have so much blue on this thread. Most of the yellow must be pink!!


----------



## Frizzabelle

My boy x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Frizzabelle

:) x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Frizzabelle

Bit scary this one! Lol x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Frizzabelle

Last one, promise! x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ladyluck8181

Congrats on your blue bundle Frizz :flower: Have you told your son that he is getting a little brother?


----------



## confuzion

Congrats on team blue frizzabelle!


----------



## LizChase

Sassymom said:


> Ugh, one week from today I get to find out what our little nugget is!! I cannot wait!!!
> 
> I am starting a new job today. I was out of work since Jan 1st and I'm so happy this pulled through... Now I just need to figure out when and how to tell them I'm preggers! Who has told work already and what did you say? Suggestions really needed!
> 
> (A little background: it's with the same company I have worked at for 4 years, a different team though but I worked with everyone before reorganizations. They knew I recently got married and had talked about having kids soon after.)

I started a new job last week so just went through this. Mine is a little different because it's just a temp job that ends at the end of June, so I had to tell them I would have to stop two weeks early instead. In your case, since you're coming back after the baby, I would maybe wait a bit.. And I would ask for a meeting with HR and your supervisor to do it, so that way HR is aware at the same time which will hopefully prevent any backlash.


----------



## LizChase

So far all of us due on the 14th (that have found out, at least) are team blue! That's crazy!


----------



## Sqwidge

Technically I'm due 1st July, but I'm having a section on the 24th June - does that count?!?


----------



## confuzion

Sqwidge said:


> Technically I'm due 1st July, but I'm having a section on the 24th June - does that count?!?

Sure it does! Welcome aboard sqwidge :)


----------



## OpheliaVY

Lovely scan pics Frizz. Congrats on team blue!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Sqwidge said:


> Technically I'm due 1st July, but I'm having a section on the 24th June - does that count?!?

Yes! There are a lot of us who are kinda in between. My official due date is June 1 but baby has been measuring six days ahead and I'm staying put. 

Congrats and welcome!!


----------



## jenniferannex

Miss406 said:


> Well... I was going to keep it hush hush but I can't help myself ... I found out on Saturday I am expecting my third boy. :)
> 
> Team Blue here :)
> 
> That evens my children up to 3-all hehe.

Eeeek congrats again!!! :happydance: 


gertrude said:


> I'm out, amnio positive for t21

So sorry Gertrude :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxxx



confuzion said:


> Oh and I didn't mention, but I updated your due date jennifer :thumbup:

Thank you! :D I promise I won't ask you to change it again:blush:



Frizzabelle said:


> Scan today....we are having a boy! So excited to have a little brother for my son. Can not wipe the smile off my face x

Congratulations on team blue!! We certainly do have a lot of baby boys!! :)


----------



## jenniferannex

Welcome sqwidge and congratulations :D


----------



## sllydrkfsh

Hi ladies, I've been mia for quite some time so much going on. Told hubby's fam about our new little miracle and was all well received by everyone but his little sister (who's 28 and lives with folks). She told me I shouldn't have this child and when I didn't agree with her suggestion has since given me the silent treatment, said nasty things about me to others and won't let me near my nephew now. It's put me in a funk the last couple months since I feel so uncomfortable going to the in-laws to visit them and his other sister because of how this one treats me. I need to start feeling excited about this pregnancy again so I figured I'd come back here and be around other positive people =). My due date has changed a smidge, only to June 11th and we are expecting another boy. Yay team blue! lol. Hubby's other sister came up with Christopher Michael kinda named after her (Crystal Michelle) so I guess we'll stick with that name lol.


----------



## confuzion

Good to hear from you slly! Wow team blue is taking over lol. Congrats! I'll update your due date too.


----------



## Frizzabelle

ladyluck8181 said:


> Congrats on your blue bundle Frizz :flower: Have you told your son that he is getting a little brother?

Yes I have but he's just turned two so doesn't understand but has started pointing to my belly (which has got huge!) and saying 'boy'. I just wonder what he will think when the baby actually comes! x


----------



## Frizzabelle

Can't really hide it so much now! x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## CaliDreaming

sllydrkfsh said:


> Hi ladies, I've been mia for quite some time so much going on. Told hubby's fam about our new little miracle and was all well received by everyone but his little sister (who's 28 and lives with folks). She told me I shouldn't have this child and when I didn't agree with her suggestion has since given me the silent treatment, said nasty things about me to others and won't let me near my nephew now. It's put me in a funk the last couple months since I feel so uncomfortable going to the in-laws to visit them and his other sister because of how this one treats me. I need to start feeling excited about this pregnancy again so I figured I'd come back here and be around other positive people =). My due date has changed a smidge, only to June 11th and we are expecting another boy. Yay team blue! lol. Hubby's other sister came up with Christopher Michael kinda named after her (Crystal Michelle) so I guess we'll stick with that name lol.

Congrats on being Team Blue! Your SIL sucks. Please don't let her take your joy!


----------



## jenniferannex

Congrats on team blue slly!
Also have to agree with Cali
About your SIL don't let her put a downer on your happiness :)


----------



## Sqwidge

Thank you everyone :D


----------



## asmcsm

Officially team pink! Little miss Lux Adele was adorable at the ultrasound and was sucking her little thumb
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## CaliDreaming

asmcsm said:


> Officially team pink! Little miss Lux Adele was adorable at the ultrasound and was sucking her little thumb

Congrats on being team pink! :)


----------



## confuzion

asmcsm said:


> Officially team pink! Little miss Lux Adele was adorable at the ultrasound and was sucking her little thumb

Woohoo for team pink!!


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Oh my goodness, team blue has really taken over!!!


----------



## jenniferannex

Yay asm congratulations :happydance::pink:


----------



## Rel

Hello everyone,
Congratulations to all of you who have found the gender!
Confuzion, the first page really looks great,Thanks!:thumbup:
I have been busy lately, I'm off work again. I managed to stay at work for 3 days but it was too much, so I amtrying to take things easy.:coffee:
This morning,my husband has felt the baby move for the first time!!!:happydance:


----------



## ladyluck8181

Rel said:


> Hello everyone,
> Congratulations to all of you who have found the gender!
> Confuzion, the first page really looks great,Thanks!:thumbup:
> I have been busy lately, I'm off work again. I managed to stay at work for 3 days but it was too much, so I amtrying to take things easy.:coffee:
> This morning,my husband has felt the baby move for the first time!!!:happydance:

How exciting for your hubby!

Is anyone else not sleeping to particularly well at the moment? I seem to be so restless at night and having patchy sleep.


----------



## Frizzabelle

You're not alone lady luck! My sleep pattern is awful right now! Wide awake in the middle of the night, exhausted by morning! x


----------



## Sizzles

I'm not wide awake in the night, but I do wake up quite a lot (usually for a wee!) and I'm often having 'fitful' nights where I feel like I'm kind of half-awake/half-dreaming and don't feel very rested.


----------



## Boothh

I forgot to say DH felt the baby the other night. It never stops moving now after me moaning about not feeling movement lol! 

Last night and the night before my back has started to hurt in bed, :( not sure if it's because I'm ill anyway though. Think I have the flu :(


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Congrats to all those who found out genders!

In general, I've been waking a lot at night too...

But now I'm sleeping really well... because I have the flu and I'm exhausted :( I don't think I've ever had the flu before, and now of course I get it! I've been debating whether or not to get the vaccine, but I guess it's too late...

ha Boothh, just saw you posted that you think you have the flu too - hope I didn't pass it to you through the internet ;)


----------



## 1eighty

no flu here (i got the jab) but the whole household has my son's tummy bug so i've been up with him most nights til late as he didn't want to sleep, then last night the day started with a god-awful diaper and vomiting at half three in the morning. my other half tried going to work this morning but had to turn around after 2 minutes in the car to rush back and sit on the loo for the next half an hour! it's only a 15min drive to work but he just can't trust it!

i'm pretty much ok. lost my appetite for the past two days, some cramping that actually felt like labour (and when DH started complaining of it the look on his face was priceless when i told him that's how it felt!), mild nausea but no squits thankfully. why do the mom's seem to get hit the least and therefore end up taking care of everyone rather than being took care of themselves?! lol

as for hip/back pain whilst sleeping.... we got a cheap mattress and stuck it under ours. that sorted mine. i only get it now if i'm kipping on the couch or DS's bed (mattress on the floor).


----------



## Babym

Hi All,

I've only just come accross this page so if its ok would like to join you? Baby is due 8th June, we have our anomoly scan on Thursday but we are staying team yellow! Hope everyone is ok...Just off to have a little read through some previous pages!

xx


----------



## jenniferannex

I have trouble getting to sleep sometimes as I feel so restless! And my spd is back to haunt me so it makes it a lot harder even with my pillow :(

Ella, I'm sure the jab will still be available just incase you get I'll again as we still might have a few more months of the cold germy season! I'd ask your doctor. I'm glad you're starting to feel better :flower:

BabyM welcome and congratulations :happydance: nice to have another sunflower! :D


----------



## asmcsm

I haven't had too much trouble sleeping, my midwife recommended taking half a tablet of unisom and 25-50mg of B6 to help with my morning sickness and restlessness and that combined with my pregnancy pillow that I got for Xmas has made sleeping soooo much better aside from occasionally back aches. Although this week I seem to have developed a cold so I have an awful cough at night


----------



## confuzion

Babym said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've only just come accross this page so if its ok would like to join you? Baby is due 8th June, we have our anomoly scan on Thursday but we are staying team yellow! Hope everyone is ok...Just off to have a little read through some previous pages!
> 
> xx

Welcome Babym :)


----------



## OpheliaVY

I can't say that I'm not sleeping well. Quiet the opposite. On Friday I got home from work at 5 and went to bed. Slept until 11 and had to get up to eat. Went back to bed and slept until 9 Saturday morning. I was super exhausted for some reason. I believe I'm anemic and plan on asking the dr to check on my next visit. 

Seems like I've traded my 1st tri morning sickness in for 2nd tri constipation. Oh gosh it's horrible! I feel like I'm in labor going to the bathroom. Definitely getting some stool softeners. I'd almost rather be puking everyday! Blah!!


----------



## Boothh

Ah I have that too. Takes forever to go to the toilet :dohh: I'm trying to drink fresh juices and eat lots of fibre but it's not fool proof. Bloody annoying!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Hi ladies! :hi:
So glad to see everyone's scan pics and gender updates! So much fun!
AFM, I'm having fitful sleeping as well. Between getting up to pee multiple times and waking up because my arm or shoulder has gone numb, I feel like I'm still tired in the morning! We recently got a firmer mattress because my husband has back issues and ours was too soft for him and I'm having trouble adjusting to the new one. Thanks goodness for my pregnancy pillow, snoogle! That has really helped.

I have a suggestion for the ladies suffering constipation. Try taking a daily probiotic. I've bee taking one everyday since before we got pregnant and I think it has really kept me regular and happy :haha:. They are ones you can drink or pills you can take.

I've been suffering horribly from heartburn though!! Any suggestions? No matter how much I avoid spicy, fried, fatty foods and chocolate, I still suffer everyday!! At this rate, according to the old wives tale, my son is going to come out sporting major dreadlocks!! :haha: I've been taking a Pepcid almost everyday and still some tums here and there but it still hits me. I've also tried a handful of almonds and warm milk with honey at night, which does seem to help a bit. 

Also, I'm getting anxious that I haven't felt baby Brayden move yet. Every time we go for a scan he's wiggling and kicking but I haven't felt a thing! This is my first pregnancy and I'm dying to feel him! I'll be 17 weeks this Thursday. When did you ladies first feel movement?


----------



## CaliDreaming

I had trouble sleeping in the first and the beginning of the second tri, but nowadays I sleep like a log and I feel like I could sleep all day!

I had my anatomy scan today and little boy is still measuring a little ahead and weighs 13 oz. He is a very active little boy and wouldn't be still. Dd was there, but I don't think she realized what she was seeing. I was still happy she was there.

Welcome Babym!! So nice to have another sunflower!

1babydreamer, I didn't feel my first until after 20 weeks. It can take a little longer to feel them for first time moms too. I know it's frustrating. Last time around my doppler was my best friend.


----------



## joeyjo

1babydreamer said:


> Hi ladies! :hi:
> So glad to see everyone's scan pics and gender updates! So much fun!
> AFM, I'm having fitful sleeping as well. Between getting up to pee multiple times and waking up because my arm or shoulder has gone numb, I feel like I'm still tired in the morning! We recently got a firmer mattress because my husband has back issues and ours was too soft for him and I'm having trouble adjusting to the new one. Thanks goodness for my pregnancy pillow, snoogle! That has really helped.
> 
> I have a suggestion for the ladies suffering constipation. Try taking a daily probiotic. I've bee taking one everyday since before we got pregnant and I think it has really kept me regular and happy :haha:. They are ones you can drink or pills you can take.
> 
> I've been suffering horribly from heartburn though!! Any suggestions? No matter how much I avoid spicy, fried, fatty foods and chocolate, I still suffer everyday!! At this rate, according to the old wives tale, my son is going to come out sporting major dreadlocks!! :haha: I've been taking a Pepcid almost everyday and still some tums here and there but it still hits me. I've also tried a handful of almonds and warm milk with honey at night, which does seem to help a bit.
> 
> Also, I'm getting anxious that I haven't felt baby Brayden move yet. Every time we go for a scan he's wiggling and kicking but I haven't felt a thing! This is my first pregnancy and I'm dying to feel him! I'll be 17 weeks this Thursday. When did you ladies first feel movement?


Try not to worry - it's completely normal to be beyond 20 weeks before you feel your first. I'm on my third and 18weeks tomorrow and still haven't felt him (I thought I did last night but (TMI) then I had to do a huge fart :rofl: )
I didn't feel my first till almost 24 weeks, my second I was about 22weeks.


----------



## asmcsm

1babydreamer said:


> Hi ladies! :hi:
> So glad to see everyone's scan pics and gender updates! So much fun!
> AFM, I'm having fitful sleeping as well. Between getting up to pee multiple times and waking up because my arm or shoulder has gone numb, I feel like I'm still tired in the morning! We recently got a firmer mattress because my husband has back issues and ours was too soft for him and I'm having trouble adjusting to the new one. Thanks goodness for my pregnancy pillow, snoogle! That has really helped.
> 
> I have a suggestion for the ladies suffering constipation. Try taking a daily probiotic. I've bee taking one everyday since before we got pregnant and I think it has really kept me regular and happy :haha:. They are ones you can drink or pills you can take.
> 
> I've been suffering horribly from heartburn though!! Any suggestions? No matter how much I avoid spicy, fried, fatty foods and chocolate, I still suffer everyday!! At this rate, according to the old wives tale, my son is going to come out sporting major dreadlocks!! :haha: I've been taking a Pepcid almost everyday and still some tums here and there but it still hits me. I've also tried a handful of almonds and warm milk with honey at night, which does seem to help a bit.
> 
> Also, I'm getting anxious that I haven't felt baby Brayden move yet. Every time we go for a scan he's wiggling and kicking but I haven't felt a thing! This is my first pregnancy and I'm dying to feel him! I'll be 17 weeks this Thursday. When did you ladies first feel movement?

I wouldn't worry, I'm almost 19 weeks now and hadn't felt anything but had my scan yesterday and she's clearly moving around in there. Last night I finally felt what was kinda like bubbles popping in my stomach and I *think* that it might have been her.


----------



## CaliDreaming

asmcsm said:


> I wouldn't worry, I'm almost 19 weeks now and hadn't felt anything but had my scan yesterday and she's clearly moving around in there. Last night I finally felt what was kinda like bubbles popping in my stomach and I *think* that it might have been her.

Those bubbles popping are probably the baby. I had been feeling little sensations like that and just dismissed them because they didn't feel like what I imagined a baby would feel like, but now those little sensations are getting stronger and stronger.


----------



## trinity_enigm

I haven't had problems with heartburn yet- not looking forward to that! 

I've had a few issues with sleep- waking up in the night to pee being the biggest one and also numb hands waking me up. I do find I'm finding it less and less comfortable to sleep on my left side as my hip and shoulder seem to be getting sore. I find getting to sleep isn't a problem though so long as I wind down and read in bed with my lamp on so it isn't too bright- if I skip it I take ages to fall asleep.

Constipation is not my friend though. I find it worse at the weekend as I don't drink as much. I drink loads when sat at my desk at work but not so much when I'm at home.


----------



## CaliDreaming

I had my anatomy scan and everything is looking great. We brought dd along but I don't think she quite understood what was going on. I was glad she was there though. 

Baby is weighing 13 oz and is still measuring a little ahead. I am 20w2d and he is measuring at 20w4d. He had been measuring about 6 days ahead but the doc didn't seem concerned at all about his growth.

Also, I had been worrying about our little boy having some extra fingers because dh was born with six fingers on each hand, which he had removed when he was a couple of weeks old. His children with his ex wife all had extra digits too. But this little boy has just five and I was so relieved! One less surgery for my little tyke. I'm already sad that he has to go through circumcision! This is new for me since this is my first boy!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0341.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 6









DFCS presentation.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## JerseyRose

Please put me down for team PINK!! :pink::pink: :baby::happydance:

Baby Jordan is perfectly healthy and measuring 4 days ahead! But I'll keep my due date unless my ob thinks I need to move it forward :winkwink:

https://i1324.photobucket.com/albums/u608/TiarnaHall/scan2_zps7561680b.jpg


----------



## CaliDreaming

JerseyRose said:


> Please put me down for team PINK!! :pink::pink: :baby::happydance:
> 
> Baby Jordan is perfectly healthy and measuring 4 days ahead! But I'll keep my due date unless my ob thinks I need to move it forward :winkwink:
> 
> https://i1324.photobucket.com/albums/u608/TiarnaHall/scan2_zps7561680b.jpg


Yay more pink!!! Congrats!


----------



## Sizzles

JerseyRose - congrats on team pink!

Cali - glad to hear your little boy is ok.

Trinity - I'm not suffering discomfort on my side, but just find sleeping on my side near impossible! I usually end up going to sleep on my front - still! (with my leg way up, which kind of puts me on an angle, so I'm not flat on my front). I do also tend to sleep on one or both hands, which isn't good for the numb hands and pins and needles.
It's funny that you say the constipation is worse when you're not working; for me it's when I work! Because I only work 2 days (think I've mentioned before, I cut my hours due to ltttc) I don't think my body has properly woken up before I leave in the morning, so sometimes I miss a day. That may not sound much to some of you, but (tmi) as a previously once or twice a day girl, I'm kind of unnerved if I miss a day! However, whoever was on about it being like labour in the loo, I sympathise as I did have that at the weekend: spent ages in their achieving nothing! (sorry!:blush:)

Babydreamer - I'm 19 weeks and still don't really feel anything I could clearly put down to baby. I _think_ I'm beginning to just in the last couple of days and I hope to feel more definite moves very soon.

My exhaustion returned earlier. I'd had a vaguely busy day, did some work, went for a brisk walk and ended up walking back even more briskly as the person I was with was running late for collecting children. When I got home I felt like I could sleep for a week! Luckily, I rallied after a couple of hours, a couple of drinks and a bit of food, but I'm dreading next week when I'm working a full week: I am going to end up sleeping through the weekend!


----------



## confuzion

Yay congrats for team pink jersey!!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thanks ladies! Glad to know it's normal, I'm just so impatient to feel him! Lol. Something to look forward to anyway :).


----------



## JerseyRose

Thanks confuzion!

I've felt baby girl's soft kicks for about a week now. They're just like little twitches. But she's been quiet today :nope:

I feel so bloated today and maybe my uterus is stretching a little, I guess that could by while I haven't felt her today.


----------



## 1eighty

minion's kicks are much more subtle than the troll's were, but despite that, DH was able to feel them last night! <3


----------



## Babym

aww reading all the Pink and Blues makes me want to find out!! 

Ref movement, with my first i didnt really feel anything until 20 weeks ish but this time ive felt it from about 16 weeks, i think its purely because i know what it feels like! Its getting a lot stronger now, cant wait for DH to be able to feel it though! 

x


----------



## ladyluck8181

I have to admit right now, I have no urge to know lol but I still have a month until my 20 week scan so that's a lot of time to crumble yet lol.

I can feel wriggles and the odd kick but nothing definite yet. With my first I was nearly 20 weeks and with each baby I have learnt to recognise movements a lot quicker. I can't wait for the 'bits poking out' stage, I love tickling the feet and watching my bump move lol.


----------



## Sqwidge

I nearly caved yesterday at the training scan we had. The lead person asked me if I wanted to know, in my head I was going yes yes yes but I did say no, thank you!

I haven't felt any movement yet, but I get stomach spasms all the time and when I was pregnant with my first I struggled to distinguish which was baby and which was spasm!


----------



## x Zaly x

Hello ladies, I just realised Iv introduced myself here but not spoke since lol I'm is terrible with keeping up with things. Il introduce myself again since non of you probably remember me. I'm Zaly, I have a little girl and 18 weeks with second baby. I'm due 17th of June. On the front page I noticed it says I'm due on the 18th, I don't know if that was my mistake by writing that in my first post? Anyway we are hoping to stay team yellow but it is very tempting to find out. My 20 week scan is on the 30th, So excited to see my bubble again :) xx


----------



## confuzion

x Zaly x said:


> Hello ladies, I just realised Iv introduced myself here but not spoke since lol I'm is terrible with keeping up with things. Il introduce myself again since non of you probably remember me. I'm Zaly, I have a little girl and 18 weeks with second baby. I'm due 17th of June. On the front page I noticed it says I'm due on the 18th, I don't know if that was my mistake by writing that in my first post? Anyway we are hoping to stay team yellow but it is very tempting to find out. My 20 week scan is on the 30th, So excited to see my bubble again :) xx

Hello again Zaly :hi:

It could have been my mistake :shrug:, I'll fix your due date and add you as team yellow :thumbup:


----------



## 1eighty

x Zaly x said:


> My 20 week scan is on the 30th, So excited to see my bubble again :) xx


wb :) my 20w scan is on the 30th too! :happydance:


----------



## Sassymom

T minus 5 Days 1 Hour until we find out if we are having a Zachary or a Cassidy!! (Not excited at all ;) )He/she hates my new desk chair, it keeps kicking the crud out of me when I lean over an "squish" it haha. 

Is anyone planning a gender reveal party? Or have a cute way they want to announce it to family? We are planning on having parents and siblings over after the appointment for dessert. I am going to make cupcakes and wait to frost them till we find out what it is so I can mix food coloring in the frosting to make either blue or pink.... Actually, I may not even frost them and give out "naked" cupcakes and open the frosting container to reveal and let them frost their own cupcakes!


----------



## jenniferannex

Hi all!

Jersey congratulations on team pink!! :happydance::pink:

Cali glad all was well at your 20w scan! :)

Welcome back zaly!! :D

Afm my SPD is giving me grief lately, I knew it would come sooner and be worse this time but god it hurts! I'm dreading work tomorrow as I'm a hairdresser so I'm on my feet all day and that's when it's bad! I've already put down to finish at 31 weeks because of it :nope: I finished at 32 weeks with Lily! It sucks because I know I could work right up to my DD if it was for stupid spd!! Is anyone else suffering from it? X


----------



## Sizzles

Not got spd Jen, but I have been having a crampy sort of feeling in my abdomen today. It's only on the right, and it's like a low-level constant throbbing period pain. It hasn't worsened but NHS direct (online) reckon I should see my GP 'today'. I'm wondering whether it could be my fibroids. Or I suppose it could just be normal pregnancy stretching pains, but it's the fact that it's constant and one-sided that makes me wonder if it isn't that. It feels a bit like my right ovary (and I know how _that_ felt from the OHSS!)
Sorry about your spd Jen and for hijacking your query!


----------



## 1eighty

jenniferannex said:


> Afm my SPD is giving me grief lately, I knew it would come sooner and be worse this time but god it hurts! I'm dreading work tomorrow as I'm a hairdresser so I'm on my feet all day and that's when it's bad! I've already put down to finish at 31 weeks because of it :nope: I finished at 32 weeks with Lily! It sucks because I know I could work right up to my DD if it was for stupid spd!! Is anyone else suffering from it? X

yeah, i've been getting it on and off since 6w in, mostly off tbh after advice from my physio. if you haven't already, get yourself referred, either self-referral or thru your GP, they will see you quick because it's a pregnancy issue. you will get some advice and likely some exercises to help strengthen the muscles around your hips/back, tips on how to move (sounds odd, but yes they might tell you how to get out of bed the "right" way!) and if that lot still doesn't help then you'll be able to get support belts/bands and crutches, if needed through them.

<3


----------



## jenniferannex

:haha: sizzles not a problem! Hope your aching pain dissapears soon! I have no idea on ovary pain etc so sorry I'm no good! 

1eighty thank you, after hearing it's done you good I will do! The midwife told me to refer myself but it sounds silly I've been scared to do so incase it goes worse than before, I have no idea why I just had that idea in my head! But I will go I'm just being soft! :haha:


----------



## ladyluck8181

Bless you Jennifer! I don't have SPD, it's my back that suffers terribly :nope: worst thing is that my husband is a physio and would normally treat it but he can't during pregnancy when it's at it's worst :dohh:

AFM, I'm overexcited today, why I hear you say? because I have a new washing machine being delivered, yep I'm that sad :haha: my old one sounds like a jet plane when it's on a spin, you can't even hear the tv over it so I'm going to revel in it's quietness :thumbup:


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahh Ladyluck it's not good is it :( 

And definitely not sad! We got a new one a few months back and I was so excited :haha: first time I ever wanted to do washing! Lol!


----------



## ladyluck8181

jenniferannex said:


> Ahh Ladyluck it's not good is it :(
> 
> And definitely not sad! We got a new one a few months back and I was so excited :haha: first time I ever wanted to do washing! Lol!

It's here, sat in the kitchen in all it's packaging, taunting me until DH gets home :growlmad: Being pregnant sucks sometimes cos normally I would've just done it myself :haha:


----------



## Sqwidge

ladyluck8181 said:


> AFM, I'm overexcited today, why I hear you say? because I have a new washing machine being delivered, yep I'm that sad :haha: my old one sounds like a jet plane when it's on a spin, you can't even hear the tv over it so I'm going to revel in it's quietness :thumbup:

Hope you get it installed quickly! Mine sounds like it's about to take off as well, luckily we can still hear the tv!
And no, it's not sad! I can't wait till i can go appliance shopping for my new extension (fingers crossed it gets started end of March and finishes in time before baby bear gets here!)


----------



## ladyluck8181

Oh Sarah I know your excitement or extension starts on Monday! 20 months of planning and waiting and it's finally starting, I'm sooooo excited but dreading the mess!


----------



## x Zaly x

1eighty said:


> x Zaly x said:
> 
> 
> My 20 week scan is on the 30th, So excited to see my bubble again :) xx
> 
> 
> wb :) my 20w scan is on the 30th too! :happydance:Click to expand...

Yay! Same day. Are you finding out the gender? Xx


----------



## ladyluck8181

My first bump pic this pregnancy, eeeek 16 week shot
 



Attached Files:







20140116_144729.jpg
File size: 51.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Sqwidge

ladyluck8181 said:


> Oh Sarah I know your excitement or extension starts on Monday! 20 months of planning and waiting and it's finally starting, I'm sooooo excited but dreading the mess!

20 months! Eek! We've only just had the house measured! The planners have said if we get the plans and building reg stuff in to the council end of Jan it should all be fine to start end of March, keeping my fingers well and truly crossed!


----------



## 1eighty

x Zaly x said:


> 1eighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x Zaly x said:
> 
> 
> My 20 week scan is on the 30th, So excited to see my bubble again :) xx
> 
> 
> wb :) my 20w scan is on the 30th too! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! Same day. Are you finding out the gender? XxClick to expand...

already did as the nhs won't - we are having another boy :) will keep me on my toes!


----------



## Rozzer

Eep, t - 5.5 hours until we find out the colour of our bundle. So excited.

But also worried, I hope I'm not the only one that goes into scans with a mixture of fear and excitement!


----------



## ladyluck8181

Rozzer said:


> Eep, t - 5.5 hours until we find out the colour of our bundle. So excited.
> 
> But also worried, I hope I'm not the only one that goes into scans with a mixture of fear and excitement!

Good luck!! :thumbup:


----------



## x Zaly x

1eighty said:


> x Zaly x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1eighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x Zaly x said:
> 
> 
> My 20 week scan is on the 30th, So excited to see my bubble again :) xx
> 
> 
> wb :) my 20w scan is on the 30th too! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! Same day. Are you finding out the gender? XxClick to expand...
> 
> already did as the nhs won't - we are having another boy :) will keep me on my toes!Click to expand...

Awww lovely :) I'm hoping for a little boy, Iv got a long wait as staying team yellow x


----------



## LegoHouse

Checking in :wave:

How much weight have we all gained by 20 weeks? I stupidly weighed myself today and now I feel pants :/


----------



## BlaireUK

x Zaly x said:


> 1eighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x Zaly x said:
> 
> 
> My 20 week scan is on the 30th, So excited to see my bubble again :) xx
> 
> 
> wb :) my 20w scan is on the 30th too! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! Same day. Are you finding out the gender? XxClick to expand...

I've also got my 20-week scan on 30th! I am hoping to stay team yellow this time unless dh insists he can't last until the birth :shrug:


----------



## justagirl2

I got to schedule my 20 week u/a today- January 29th! let the countdown begin! 

I am excited but very nervous too.


----------



## 1eighty

LegoHouse said:


> Checking in :wave:
> 
> How much weight have we all gained by 20 weeks? I stupidly weighed myself today and now I feel pants :/

will know tomorrow, get weighed every friday! :coffee:


----------



## OpheliaVY

Love the bump pic! I've always envied women who could rock a tattoo sleeve cuz I can't! So I love that too! 

Lego: I started at 103lbs.. Lost 3-4lbs due to ms. But I'm now weighing 104-106 depending on my weekly poo. Lol So what do I count that as? 

Afm: our company changed insurance companies at the 1st of the year so I've been going round and round with the new company today. No bother at all really since hey cover 100% of my maternity benefits. I was so excited!! The $1500 I paid up front to my dr will be refunded. Yippee! Also, for US moms - the insurance companies are now required to pay for a breast pump. I'll be checking on that benefit here in the future.


----------



## trinity_enigm

Lego I'm feeling pants too- I've put on about 10 pounds so far and I know that's too much! I put it down to not getting morning sickness so I never got any weight loss first plus I was overweight to start with.


----------



## Rozzer

We are team :blue:

All in working orde, active and healthy :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## ladyluck8181

Great news and congratulations on your blue bundle :flower:


----------



## joeyjo

Thought I looked to have a bump just starting this morning but I couldn't get a decent photo -here's my best attempt!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ladyluck8181

Awww that's such a lovely tidy bump! Mine still resembles flabby bread dough haha


----------



## OwlBump

Joining on the weight topic I lost 13lbs by 15 weeks but I've put 8lbs back on since then 

Can't wait for this afternoon, we get to see baby and hopefully know boy or girl in 3 hours!!


----------



## confuzion

Congrats on team :blue: rozzer!

Good luck owlbump :)


----------



## 1eighty

welp, i'm officially up 5.8kg from my pre-preg weight - almost 13lb. technically i'm only supposed to gain around 12kg for the whole thing so if it starts to run away with me i'll have to put the brakes on. enjoying not having to calorie count though, i must say!


----------



## BlaireUK

Congratulations on team :blue: Rozzer! :thumbup: 

Weight - am I the only person to scared to weigh themselves? I just know I'm at least 8lbs up already (probably nearer 14lbs now). I weighed myself religiously during my last pregnancy but I've decided to avoid it this pregnancy and just go with how I feel. I'm hoping the early weight gain evens out over the course of the pregnancy though. :shrug:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Rozzer congrats on Team Blue :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Blair, I don't weigh either!! Too demoralizing I have gained at least 10 pounds too. I have started to put the brakes on my eating so it won't be as hard to get it off once baby is here.


----------



## joeyjo

Weight - I lost 7kg in first tri (15lb) I gained back 2.5kg with Christmas etc but have stabilised again. I'm hoping to limit my weight gain this time by trying to eat a little healthier.

DS1 59kg 3 months pre preg, upped food intake in order to aid conception 62kg at 6weeks. 73kg at full term, 65kg 6 weeks postnatally. Bobbled along around 64kg until TTC DS2 which took a year and I gained to 66kg

DS2 started at 66kg, 72kg by the end of first tri, refused to weight myself again until 2 weeks postnatal when I was 79kg. Suspect I was 85kg plus at full term. Dropped to 70kg by the time he was 4 months but crept up again - fluctuated around 69-72kg for the last year.

DS3 (this baby) started at 71kg, dropped to 64kg by 11-12weeks then stabilised for a bit, up 2.5kg between week 14 and 16 currently 66.5kg. I'm not going to diet but I am not going to be as greedy as I was throughout with DS2 and this time I will loose the weight afterwards! Luckily he is a summer baby not a just before Christmas, Middle of winter, tights and baggy jumpers baby like ds2!


----------



## asmcsm

Congrats on team blue rozzer!

I have only gained 3lbs so far, but I was also borderline overweight when I got pregnant and due to morning sickness which is still affecting me at 19weeks I throw up at least twice a week and my stomach seems half the size it was. So I'm thinking whatever I have gained has been counteracted by morning sickness, I'm sure it will catch up to me though


----------



## x Zaly x

BlaireUK said:


> x Zaly x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1eighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x Zaly x said:
> 
> 
> My 20 week scan is on the 30th, So excited to see my bubble again :) xx
> 
> 
> wb :) my 20w scan is on the 30th too! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! Same day. Are you finding out the gender? XxClick to expand...
> 
> I've also got my 20-week scan on 30th! I am hoping to stay team yellow this time unless dh insists he can't last until the birth :shrug:Click to expand...

Aww exciting :) have you asked your dh if he wants to know or not ? Thankfully me and dh are on the same page with not knowing, it is so tempting thought at the same time :dohh: x


----------



## Sassymom

I lost 2 lbs between week 8 and week 12 appointments. Since week 12 I have stayed the same. I guess I will find out Monday if I have gained anything between week my last appointment and now.. I defiantly feel bigger so it's a good possibility. All this salsa I have been craving may be doing it to me lol


----------



## OwlBump

We're team :blue: !! :happydance:

I have another scan at 36 weeks because of a low placenta but baby is 100% perfect :)
 



Attached Files:







1526973_10152595298358009_1664913988_n.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## asmcsm

Yay!! Congrats on the baby boy!!


----------



## confuzion

OwlBump said:


> We're team :blue: !! :happydance:
> 
> I have another scan at 36 weeks because of a low placenta but baby is 100% perfect :)

woohoo! Congrats hon :) 14th :blue: sunflower!


----------



## asmcsm

Was just checking out the front page and can't believe how many boys are being born on the 14th!


----------



## trinity_enigm

asmcsm said:


> Was just checking out the front page and can't believe how many boys are being born on the 14th!

We're team yellow but I've been thinking it's a girl however going by my lmp our due date should be 14th so maybe it's a boy!


----------



## Rozzer

Does anyone else have to get growth scans done? I'll be having them from 24 as ds was IUGR as well as prem. it's cool to see bubba but also nerve wracking!

I have gained 1kg but my bump looks massive, bigger than I was when I had ds. Will try to post a pic later


----------



## joeyjo

Rozzer said:


> Does anyone else have to get growth scans done? I'll be having them from 24 as ds was IUGR as well as prem. it's cool to see bubba but also nerve wracking!
> 
> I have gained 1kg but my bump looks massive, bigger than I was when I had ds. Will try to post a pic later

I suspect I will. Fundal height with DS1 was 10wks behind and I had fortnightly growth scans. Placenta began to show aging at 37-38werks. He was induced at 39+3weeks arrived on due date at 7lb4 so normal size

Ds2 I measured 5-6weeks behind and had extra scans at 32 & 36weeks was booked for another at 39 (for placenta not growth) but he had arrived. 8lb 10oz so actually big 

I seem to be showing very small again, I'm in a different country again and I suspect despite knowing I have small bumps and normal size babies they will want more scans! Plus they will likely monitor placenta.


----------



## jenniferannex

Congratulations rozzer and owlbump on team blue!! :blue::happydance:

RE the weight gain, I have put on around 10lbs so far, ergh! I eat wayyyyy too much though :blush:


----------



## CaliDreaming

I just got back from the doc and ugh I have gained well over 10 pounds, probably close to 15. :blush: I did go right after lunch and had my winter clothes on but still... :blush: I was pretty close to my ideal weight before I got pregnant but man it hurts to see how quickly that weight comes back on. It was really a wakeup call for me so I'm going to eat better from here on out.

Congrats owlbump on being Team Blue!


----------



## 1eighty

i'll probably get growth scans because of the GTT risk - DS was a hefty wee lump and his head was fookin massive - 38.5cm at birth, way off the chart. not too keep on birthing another bobblehead baby :p winnae be able to walk straight for the next week....


----------



## sllydrkfsh

It's been a couple weeks since I've checked but I had only gained 1 lb. Only gained 6 lbs with my son so I'm not too worried. I have a little extra padding anyway so I'm ok with not gaining the extra weight lol :haha:. Go in for my 20 week scan wednesday and hoping everything goes ok.


----------



## shaslove

Hello all! I have been super busy with my now 9 year olds cheer so I haven't been able to post! Had our 20 week ultrasound yesterday-to our suprise (because my mom thought for sure it was a boy) it was a girl! So we are Team Pink! Have to go back in 2-3 weeks for another scan-they want a few more shots of the heart. We are so excited about the girl-bought a shirt that says "little sister" to tell her. She was a bit disappointed, she wanted a boy! 

Baby has been moving since yesterday (at least so
I can feel) my DD and DH was able to feel her also!


----------



## confuzion

Hi shaslove :hi:

Nice to hear from you :) congrats on your little princess.


----------



## Boothh

Iv gained about 15lbs! That was my total with my last pregnancy and it was gone ten days after birth, I'd much rather gain weight than have hyperemesis again though.

So an update from me - been having a lot of trouble the past week fainting, dizzy, breathless, no energy at all! I just feel so weak. So I got bloods done at the gp and even after my results came back they were unhelpful. (Haemoglobin 9.5, Ferritin 1!!) I took myself upto maternity triage were doc and consultant agreed I need treating quickly so I'll be off at some point today to get an iron infusion IV. Hopefully I don't have to stay in overnight! The doc said I really impressed him cus he's never seen a ferritin level of 1 in anybody before lol. Hopefully I'll start to feel better soon!


----------



## Boothh

Well they rang me earlier and I'm going in Monday now! But at least I'll be feeling better x


----------



## 1eighty

crikey, i'm amazed you're still standing!


----------



## confuzion

Wow boothh! 1 is really low. Glad they're doing something about it!

:hugs: Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Irish Girl

Oh No Boothh, hope they get it sorted for you soon!

Im from the North West too, it can take a lot of prodding to actually get the Doctors to look into what's wrong, so its good that they know now and you can get treated :hugs:

We had our scan on Thursday and to even the numbers a bit, we are having a girl! I'm so glad as we already have a two year old boy and we aren't planning any more after this one.

scan pic:-

[URL=https://s1201.photobucket.com/user/sharonkai192/media/IMG_0111_zps02195df4.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb344/sharonkai192/IMG_0111_zps02195df4.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## confuzion

As congrats on your baby girl Irish girl!


----------



## 1eighty

https://i.imgur.com/14Yy6Qn.jpg

20 weeks today!


----------



## joeyjo

Great bump 1eighty

Boothh - hope you're doing ok and that tomorrow gets things improving. 

I think I can feel popcorn starting to pop today! :happydance:


----------



## LalaR

Please can I join you all? I've joined a couple of groups but both are very quiet. I'm almost 20 weeks with a due date 10 June by scan. ( I still think closer to 13 June!!) This is my second baby - I already have a beautiful 13 month old baby girl. I've also got 4 little angels looking out for me from above. My 20 week scan is due Thursday and despite my reservations we plan to find out which team we are on. I'm not bothered but my husband is keen for a boy and doesn't want to appear disappointed when baby is born!! He thinks knowing in advance will get rid of any disappointment. 
I've not managed to read all 336 pages but hope I can follow things from here onwards. L xx


----------



## confuzion

:hi: lala. Usually this is a very active thread. The ladies have been quiet lately :haha:. No doubt busy with baby stuff now that many are halfway done!

But welcome aboard! Good luck for your scan! Looking forward to finding out what team your are :)


----------



## confuzion

1eighty said:


> https://i.imgur.com/14Yy6Qn.jpg
> 
> 20 weeks today!

Love it!


----------



## Sqwidge

LalaR said:


> Please can I join you all? I've joined a couple of groups but both are very quiet. I'm almost 20 weeks with a due date 10 June by scan. ( I still think closer to 13 June!!) This is my second baby - I already have a beautiful 13 month old baby girl. I've also got 4 little angels looking out for me from above. My 20 week scan is due Thursday and despite my reservations we plan to find out which team we are on. I'm not bothered but my husband is keen for a boy and doesn't want to appear disappointed when baby is born!! He thinks knowing in advance will get rid of any disappointment.
> I've not managed to read all 336 pages but hope I can follow things from here onwards. L xx

I'm the opposite to your husband, I would love a little girl, but think if I find out before and it's a boy I will spend the rest of the pregnancy disappointed!

Look forward to seeing what team you are :)


----------



## jenniferannex

Morning!! :) 

Irish congratulations on team pink!! :pink: :D

Welcome Lala! :D

AFM I'm exhausted after having Lily's 4th birthday party yesterday, my hips and pelvis are aching and I think I've pulled muscles in both legs, she's not having one until she's 6 now I've decided I need 2 years to recover :haha:


----------



## 1eighty

i found that knowing in advance helped with gender disappointment. it took me the best part of a week to get to grips with this being our second boy, but we're both now really looking forward to meeting him :) rather the adjustment now than have it spoil his first week out in the world.


----------



## trinity_enigm

Hello ladies. 20 weeks today and only have to wait until Friday for our scan- can't wait!! I'm sure there are at least 3 other ladies waiting with me so here's to a quick week ladies!


----------



## Frizzabelle

I may sound a bit harsh but I really don't understand how anyone could feel disappointed by the gender of their child. Surely the health of the baby is the most important thing? I've read stories of ladies trying and failing to have a child of their own for years and years and I just could not imagine ever feeling unhappy to find out I'm having a girl or boy.
I'm on two groups on here...this one and one where the ladies are genuinely scared of losing their babies, bleeding regularly and just feel blessed that they are still pregnant. 
Sorry for the rant but it just confuses me! x


----------



## 1eighty

Frizzabelle said:


> I may sound a bit harsh but I really don't understand how anyone could feel disappointed by the gender of their child. Surely the health of the baby is the most important thing? I've read stories of ladies trying and failing to have a child of their own for years and years and I just could not imagine ever feeling unhappy to find out I'm having a girl or boy.
> I'm on two groups on here...this one and one where the ladies are genuinely scared of losing their babies, bleeding regularly and just feel blessed that they are still pregnant.
> Sorry for the rant but it just confuses me! x

confuses a lot of people, that's why there's a board on here to help ppl who experience it where they can talk freely about it and not fear judgement or resentment.

my BIL and his wife can't have kids of their own, so you can only _imagine _the incredible guilt i felt when i experienced gender disappointment, even for that brief length of time.

prolly best not to say too much more about it, as it's a fairly volatile subject.


----------



## Sqwidge

Frizzabelle said:


> I may sound a bit harsh but I really don't understand how anyone could feel disappointed by the gender of their child. Surely the health of the baby is the most important thing? I've read stories of ladies trying and failing to have a child of their own for years and years and I just could not imagine ever feeling unhappy to find out I'm having a girl or boy.
> I'm on two groups on here...this one and one where the ladies are genuinely scared of losing their babies, bleeding regularly and just feel blessed that they are still pregnant.
> Sorry for the rant but it just confuses me! x

I understand where you're coming from and for me it's hard to explain, the first thing in my mind is that baby is healthy...I think because I have got a boy I would just love to experience having a girl. If I had had a girl first I think I would be wanting a boy - does that make any sense? I also think that as a whole family (my side and hubby's side) we are quite boy heavy, we need some more pink and girliness in the famiy!!!

I will be completely happy either way and I think that because this will be our second and last, the little pang of disappointment if it's a boy will be just that a little pang...I have nieces who I dote on, and hopefully my sister in law will have a girl at some point!!

ETA: I think what I put above about being dissapointed for the rest of my pregnancy was an exaggeration...


----------



## 1eighty

Sqwidge said:


> I also think that as a whole family (my side and hubby's side) we are quite boy heavy, we need some more pink and girliness in the famiy!!!

gawd, i know where you're coming from. DH is one of 4 boys, and his oldest brother has 4 kids - 3 boys.



Sqwidge said:


> I will be completely happy either way and I think that because this will be our second and last, the little pang of disappointment if it's a boy will be just that a little pang...I have nieces who I dote on, and hopefully my sister in law will have a girl at some point!!
> 
> ETA: I think what I put above about being dissapointed for the rest of my pregnancy was an exaggeration...

this is also likely our last :( i've loved this pregnancy so far, and even with DS and the sickness and the SPD and the heartburn... loved that, too! gonna miss being pregnant. and you fear the feelings will taint the rest of your pregnancy, but from what i've seen so far that's all it is, a fear, and reality is wonderfully different from what you imagine the worst to be :)

if anything i feel sorry for their girlfriends. if i can't see them as substitute daughters then they just plain ain't good enough. and if they're gay, then one of the pair must at least let me braid their hair. :haha:


----------



## Sqwidge

1eighty said:


> if anything i feel sorry for their girlfriends. if i can't see them as substitute daughters then they just plain ain't good enough. and if they're gay, then one of the pair must at least let me braid their hair. :haha:

See I have a ring of my grandmothers and I'm saving it for when Josh finds a lady he would like to marry - however I'm not telling him about it...because if I don't like her or don't approve then I will give the ring to this baby boy or girl (if girl I will hint at her boyfriend/soon to be fiance that I have this ring for him to use...!!!) so long as I approve of that as well!! Lol!

Any boyfriend/girlfriend are going to have it tough with either of my kids...I feel sorry for them to be honest! :haha:


----------



## heather1212

I have my scan on Friday which I'm really excited about!
I've been feeling pretty good and starting to feel loads more babt movement. But I did so much housework on Saturday, lugging my Dyson round etc and since then I swear ive been having loads of braxton hicks. Sometimes its not too intense and almost feels like the baby pushing against my belly or my bladder but its happening so frequently its really unnerving me.
I read online that dehydration can bring them on so I'm trying to drink more. My midwife says only to worry if they dont go off which they do at night when im in bed but im still getting them today.
Im seeing the midwife on Wednesday but in the meantime I just feel worried :-(


----------



## joeyjo

See I love my boys all 3 of them and after every worry this pregnancy threw at us early on I was just relieved boy 3 seems healthy. But in addition to being delighted with my boy I have taken a little time to mourn the girl I will likely never have.


----------



## joeyjo

Braxton hicks I get early & often but have always been told to get checked if I am having more than 4 an hour. 

I got them pre13 weeks this time!


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

had a scan today, still team yellow, twins are being so shy! :nope:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Congrats Irish_Girl on being Team Pink!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to the ladies who are dealing with gender disappointment. I think most people have a gender preference so it's only natural to feel some disappointment if you don't get that gender. I guess it's even harder when it's so taboo to even acknowledge that you have those feelings. I think a person can be disappointed at not getting their preferred gender while at the same time being thankful and totally in love with the child they do have. 

Ibelieveitwill---Argh!! I was hoping at least one of them would cooperate!!


----------



## Frizzabelle

Didn't want to upset anyone with the last comment, it's just something I can't personally get my head around. I'm not saying its wrong or judging anyone for feeling that way x


----------



## asmcsm

I know that I was extremely worried before the gender scan that if it was a boy I'd be really upset as I really wanted a little girl first. But even though I would have been upset I know it wouldn't have changed my love for this baby at all, I would just need to take a little bit of time to accept that I didn't get what I preferred and then move on. I think most people go in wishing for one gender or the other, whether they admit it or not. In my case I just loved our girl name to bits and was 'eh' on the boy name and frankly, was scared that I'd be lost on caring for a boy since I came from a family full of girls. But I know that I would have figured it out and as long as he was healthy and in my arms I'd be happy. My MIL told me that when she was pregnant with DH she didn't find out but her mother and sister did. They kept hinting that it was a girl so when he was born MIL was so upset that she didn't want to hold him at first. I think that gender disappointment is something that is extremely common but just so taboo to talk about that no one really realizes how typical it is.


----------



## OpheliaVY

I'm not sad that I'm having a boy, I was sad because I had envisioned doing all these things with a DD this time around. I think is't completely normal for some women to feel that way. We're all a bag of hormones and right now I'm sad I have a hairy belly. I'll get over it too eventually.

I do feel terrible for the women who have miscarried or can't have children at all but my pregnancy is about me, not them. It's not that I'm trying to be insensitive it's just that I feel pregnant women are expected to walk on eggshells so as not to offend someone else who isn't lucky or blessed to be in our shoes. It seems like to me, anyone can say anything to or ask a pregnant woman anything but that woman can't complain, be sad or miserable. Pregnancy is a beautiful and miraculous thing but it's also hard, gross and painful. We all know we can't be happy and glowing ALL the time, no matter how much this baby was wanted, planned for etc. and I think that's what everyone expects from us at all times. 

I think in general women just need to cut other women some slack, pregnant or not. We are the most judgmental and critical species on the planet and could benefit from giving/receiving compassion and understanding to one another. 

Frizz - I'm not offended and hoping my point of view doesn't offend you or anyone else either.


----------



## 1eighty

Frizzabelle said:


> Didn't want to upset anyone with the last comment, it's just something I can't personally get my head around. I'm not saying its wrong or judging anyone for feeling that way x

similar thing happened when we discovered the names we had picked out didn't "fit" the baby when we saw him at the scan at the start of the month. i'd seen posts about people changing their name choices last minute or after the birth because they didn't "fit" any more, and i couldn't wrap my head around that because taylor's names always fit him so well... i guess it's only something that you "get" when it happens? :shrug:

humans be weird :p


----------



## sllydrkfsh

Totally agree with the other ladies, it's not a full on disappointment just a little sting when you are hoping. I'm having my 2nd boy and was really wishing for a girl since this is our last. Our tiny condo just can't fit a 3rd and my luck I'd have another boy if I tried again lol. Although I will be completely thrilled as long as he's healthy. 

Afm: I feel like I'm a lot more tired this time around then with my 1st. This is my busy time at work so 14 hour days and half days on Saturdays and I just go home and crash. I can't imagine how I did this last time with school on top of it. Anyone start any baby shopping yet? I'm trying not to as much since I have so many hand me downs but it's really hard not to with all those cute outfits out there.


----------



## trinity_enigm

I think gender disappointment can be felt to different degrees. Some just feel a little pang like on here and some can be devastated! I think it is recognised as a mental health diagnosis nowadays so to be honest saying that women should just be grateful whatever the sex compared to those who can't have children is a little like saying that those women with PND etc should just be grateful. Sometimes you just can't help the way you feel.

We're team yellow and I really don't mind (although may lean slightly towards wanting a girl) so hopefully I won't have this problem.


----------



## ladyluck8181

trinity_enigm said:


> I think gender disappointment can be felt to different degrees. Some just feel a little pang like on here and some can be devastated! I think it is recognised as a mental health diagnosis nowadays so to be honest saying that women should just be grateful whatever the sex compared to those who can't have children is a little like saying that those women with PND etc should just be grateful. Sometimes you just can't help the way you feel.
> 
> We're team yellow and I really don't mind (although may lean slightly towards wanting a girl) so hopefully I won't have this problem.

I wholly agree with this :thumbup: I've been fortunate enough to be blessed with 2 of each so far so I cannot in anyway understand gender disappointment but I do sympathise with those who suffer those feelings.


----------



## Frizzabelle

I didn't say they should 'just be grateful'. I was saying how I PERSONALLY don't understand how you could feel disappointment over the gender of your baby. It wasn't a dig or pop at anyone. And yes I mentioned ladies who can't have children or are having complicated pregnancies/lost babies as it surely puts things into perspective? 
It's the same as how my sister gets annoyed when people say 'you are so lucky to have one of each' as if she wouldn't be lucky if she had had two boys. x


----------



## 1eighty

there are pros and cons to the one of each thing - i mean, we hardly have to get ANYTHING because minion will be able to wear all of the troll's things - the only necessities will be seasonal gear, as they are 6 months apart on the seasonal calendar. that hasn't stopped my dad going nuts in the sales though... /facepalm


----------



## trinity_enigm

Frizzabelle said:


> I didn't say they should 'just be grateful'. I was saying how I PERSONALLY don't understand how you could feel disappointment over the gender of your baby. It wasn't a dig or pop at anyone. And yes I mentioned ladies who can't have children or are having complicated pregnancies/lost babies as it surely puts things into perspective?
> It's the same as how my sister gets annoyed when people say 'you are so lucky to have one of each' as if she wouldn't be lucky if she had had two boys. x

Sorry I wasn't having a dig at you, I was just trying to explain it as I understand it i.e you can't put it in perspective because it's a mental health condition rather than a conscious decision.


----------



## Frizzabelle

1eighty said:


> there are pros and cons to the one of each thing - i mean, we hardly have to get ANYTHING because minion will be able to wear all of the troll's things - the only necessities will be seasonal gear, as they are 6 months apart on the seasonal calendar. that hasn't stopped my dad going nuts in the sales though... /facepalm

I'm the same as you! My son was born in December and I've kept all his clothes but this baby is June so will need to get seasonal stuff but we're sorted for vests etc just need a few summer outfits x


----------



## jenniferannex

Not going into much detail about GD as I know it's a touchy subject, but I am fed up of people saying to me 'awwww you'll have to have another to get a boy' it really irritates me. Like they think I'm dissapointed I got another girl when I'm not atall, I would of been happy with whichever gender :)


----------



## Irish Girl

Welcome LalaR and thanks for all the congratulations on us being team pink :happydance:

I was shocked when the sonographer said girl, I had a feeling she was a girl at first, probably because this pregnancy has been so different from the last one when we had our little boy, but as I've got further along I thought we would have another boy. It was strange, I was sure I wanted another boy - I had all of Jacob's clothes out of the attic and was looking through all his newborn stuff, not believing he was ever small enough to wear it, just going "aaawww" at everything, and I felt I couldn't wait to dress the new baby in all his old stuff. I was surprised when we were told our new one was a girl because of the way I felt - I expected to be a bit disappointed after wanting another boy (even though I would be happy with either) but I felt so happy she was a girl, I think I must have been hiding that I really wanted a girl from myself, maybe I was just scared that I would never have a girl, but now I can't believe I felt that way - totally confused myself! 

I suppose no matter how you think you feel, the only thing that matters is how you feel when your little one is actually here. 20 Weeks tomorrow so half way through! :happydance:


----------



## Jess812

had my scan today and were team blue! :blue:

pic of baby looking at us :flower:
 



Attached Files:







2014-01-20 14.31.37.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Irish Girl

Congrats Jess!


----------



## jenniferannex

Congratulations on team blue Jess :happydance:


----------



## Lilpreciouse

Team :blue: also. OH was hoping for a girl bless him.

(Even though the lady wasn 100%)


----------



## OpheliaVY

Congrats on blue Jess and pink for Irish girl! 

What's the next milestone we wait for, for those who already know the gender? I've already felt movements and have a bump that you can tell is baby and not fat. 

20 weeks have flown by! I can't believe we're halfway finished!


----------



## OpheliaVY

Congrats precious on blue also. We posted at the same time.


----------



## 1eighty

boys are taking over the june thread! mwa ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## jenniferannex

Congratulations on team blue aswell precious :D 
So many boys!! 

Ophelia my next mile stone is Vday! 3 weeks to go :D


----------



## Boothh

Hi girls! 
I had my iron infusion today and I'm home from the hospital now to take it easy for a few days, hopefully I feel better soon!
Scan on Friday. 
I must say as a mother of two boys and this being our last baby it would be lovely to have a baby girl this time. But I would never be sad or disappointed we were having another boy. We've been through a lot and I feel lucky we've had it easy this time.
The thought I will never have a girl though would make me a little sad but only because I'll never get to buy cute girly clothes :haha:


----------



## Sqwidge

Congrats on the boys and the little girl! Boys really are taking over!

I still haven't felt any movements that I'm convinced are baby, so waiting for those. I haven't heard the heartbeat either yet. I forgot that they can do that at the scan so hopefully my midwife will let me hear at the appointment on Wednesday! Have my 20wk scan on 12th Feb, even though we're staying team yellow, I can't wait to see little bear again!


----------



## Jess812

thanks everyone :D 

next step is V day... 3 weeks to go x


----------



## sllydrkfsh

Boothh said:


> Hi girls!
> I had my iron infusion today and I'm home from the hospital now to take it easy for a few days, hopefully I feel better soon!
> Scan on Friday.
> I must say as a mother of two boys and this being our last baby it would be lovely to have a baby girl this time. But I would never be sad or disappointed we were having another boy. We've been through a lot and I feel lucky we've had it easy this time.
> The thought I will never have a girl though would make me a little sad but only because I'll never get to buy cute girly clothes :haha:

Glad you're doing ok now. Hope you have some help with the little ones while you're recovering. And I know what you mean about buying the girly clothes lol.


----------



## OpheliaVY

Oh yes V-day!! Being a lurker of BNB for some time and seeing people and their V-day posts I always thought it was their Valentine's Day in whatever country they were in. Silly me! 

Now I know - and for anyone else who wants to know without feeling embarrassed for not knowing, like me - it's Viability Day. 24 weeks when they're more likely to survive with medical intervention. Correct me if I'm wrong. It's filtered information. lol 

Mine V-day is 2 days after Valentine's Day. lol


----------



## confuzion

Congrats jess and lilpreciouse on team blue!!! I thought pink was going to catch up. Now I'm not so sure :haha:

Hope you get better now boothh!


----------



## LizChase

OpheliaVY said:


> Oh yes V-day!! Being a lurker of BNB for some time and seeing people and their V-day posts I always thought it was their Valentine's Day in whatever country they were in. Silly me!
> 
> Now I know - and for anyone else who wants to know without feeling embarrassed for not knowing, like me - it's Viability Day. 24 weeks when they're more likely to survive with medical intervention. Correct me if I'm wrong. It's filtered information. lol
> 
> Mine V-day is 2 days after Valentine's Day. lol

I never knew this either until I started seeing all the posts about it!


----------



## LizChase

So I'm thinking about making my own baby food. Just looking for input if anyone has done this! Is it really necessary to buy a special baby food thing, or will a normal blender do the trick? Figured just steaming and blending is the same as the special $100 baby food machines..


----------



## Boothh

Thanks, DH is taking some time off to look after the kids so that's a big help, I'm hoping I start to improve in the Morning!

liz a normal blender is fine.i made stuff for my LOS, I'll remember to write some of our favourite recipes tomorrow . off to sleep now xx


----------



## LizChase

Awesome, thanks Boothh! Feel better. :)


----------



## Sassymom

DH and I found out that we are team :blue:!

He was very uncooperative when it came to showing off his face, he kept putting his back to the UStech so we got no pictures of that. For his boy parts though? he was spread eagle showing his parts to the world. If the UStech just stayed there, he would have been all set!

When we talked to the doctor though, she had some not so great news to report from the US. Baby blue has a choroid plexus cyst on its spine. This is a soft marker to Trisomy 18 (or Edwards syndrome). It is not 100%, but I have to go in for a High Risk OB US probably next Tuesday for them to check further. If the OB feels wonky about it, I will have to have a Harmony blood test and go from there.

Also it appears that I have one of the fibroid tumors that is about 6cm. I will have to continuously have US in order to keep an eye on it and if it gets in the way, I will have to have a c-section instead of natural birth. :wacko:

Good news and potentially bad news. At least we know what the gender is!!


----------



## OpheliaVY

Sassymom said:


> DH and I found out that we are team :blue:!
> 
> He was very uncooperative when it came to showing off his face, he kept putting his back to the UStech so we got no pictures of that. For his boy parts though? he was spread eagle showing his parts to the world. If the UStech just stayed there, he would have been all set!
> 
> When we talked to the doctor though, she had some not so great news to report from the US. Baby blue has a choroid plexus cyst on its spine. This is a soft marker to Trisomy 18 (or Edwards syndrome). It is not 100%, but I have to go in for a High Risk OB US probably next Tuesday for them to check further. If the OB feels wonky about it, I will have to have a Harmony blood test and go from there.
> 
> Also it appears that I have one of the fibroid tumors that is about 6cm. I will have to continuously have US in order to keep an eye on it and if it gets in the way, I will have to have a c-section instead of natural birth. :wacko:
> 
> Good news and potentially bad news. At least we know what the gender is!!

Congrats on team blue! :hugs: for your results. I'm not too familiar with your circumstance but I hope everything works out and you have the Best possible outcome!


----------



## confuzion

Congrats on team blue sassymom!!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Sassymom said:


> DH and I found out that we are team :blue:!
> 
> He was very uncooperative when it came to showing off his face, he kept putting his back to the UStech so we got no pictures of that. For his boy parts though? he was spread eagle showing his parts to the world. If the UStech just stayed there, he would have been all set!
> 
> When we talked to the doctor though, she had some not so great news to report from the US. Baby blue has a choroid plexus cyst on its spine. This is a soft marker to Trisomy 18 (or Edwards syndrome). It is not 100%, but I have to go in for a High Risk OB US probably next Tuesday for them to check further. If the OB feels wonky about it, I will have to have a Harmony blood test and go from there.
> 
> Also it appears that I have one of the fibroid tumors that is about 6cm. I will have to continuously have US in order to keep an eye on it and if it gets in the way, I will have to have a c-section instead of natural birth. :wacko:
> 
> Good news and potentially bad news. At least we know what the gender is!!

Congrats on being Team Blue Sassy!!! I hate that you got the potentially bad news along with it. From what I understand babies with T18 usually have a lot of other indications that something is amiss by 20 weeks, so if the cyst is the only thing it's unlikely he has T18.


----------



## Sassymom

CaliDreaming said:


> Sassymom said:
> 
> 
> DH and I found out that we are team :blue:!
> 
> He was very uncooperative when it came to showing off his face, he kept putting his back to the UStech so we got no pictures of that. For his boy parts though? he was spread eagle showing his parts to the world. If the UStech just stayed there, he would have been all set!
> 
> When we talked to the doctor though, she had some not so great news to report from the US. Baby blue has a choroid plexus cyst on its spine. This is a soft marker to Trisomy 18 (or Edwards syndrome). It is not 100%, but I have to go in for a High Risk OB US probably next Tuesday for them to check further. If the OB feels wonky about it, I will have to have a Harmony blood test and go from there.
> 
> Also it appears that I have one of the fibroid tumors that is about 6cm. I will have to continuously have US in order to keep an eye on it and if it gets in the way, I will have to have a c-section instead of natural birth. :wacko:
> 
> Good news and potentially bad news. At least we know what the gender is!!
> 
> Congrats on being Team Blue Sassy!!! I hate that you got the potentially bad news along with it. From what I understand babies with T18 usually have a lot of other indications that something is amiss by 20 weeks, so if the cyst is the only thing it's unlikely he has T18.Click to expand...

Thank you Cali, that is my understanding as well. The heart and Kidneys looked totally fine on the US which are the actual problem areas. The cyst is the most controversial of the soft markers for T18 as it is known as a transient cyst that can come and go at any time. And if it is not T18, the cyst has no known affects on development or anything. I have everything crossed little Zachary is A-OK, it's just nerve wracking.

On the plus side I get to see my baby a lot because I will be having constant ultrasounds! I need a picture of his face not just his boy parts!!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Sassymom said:


> CaliDreaming said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sassymom said:
> 
> 
> DH and I found out that we are team :blue:!
> 
> He was very uncooperative when it came to showing off his face, he kept putting his back to the UStech so we got no pictures of that. For his boy parts though? he was spread eagle showing his parts to the world. If the UStech just stayed there, he would have been all set!
> 
> When we talked to the doctor though, she had some not so great news to report from the US. Baby blue has a choroid plexus cyst on its spine. This is a soft marker to Trisomy 18 (or Edwards syndrome). It is not 100%, but I have to go in for a High Risk OB US probably next Tuesday for them to check further. If the OB feels wonky about it, I will have to have a Harmony blood test and go from there.
> 
> Also it appears that I have one of the fibroid tumors that is about 6cm. I will have to continuously have US in order to keep an eye on it and if it gets in the way, I will have to have a c-section instead of natural birth. :wacko:
> 
> Good news and potentially bad news. At least we know what the gender is!!
> 
> Congrats on being Team Blue Sassy!!! I hate that you got the potentially bad news along with it. From what I understand babies with T18 usually have a lot of other indications that something is amiss by 20 weeks, so if the cyst is the only thing it's unlikely he has T18.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Cali, that is my understanding as well. The heart and Kidneys looked totally fine on the US which are the actual problem areas. The cyst is the most controversial of the soft markers for T18 as it is known as a transient cyst that can come and go at any time. And if it is not T18, the cyst has no known affects on development or anything. I have everything crossed little Zachary is A-OK, it's just nerve wracking.
> 
> On the plus side I get to see my baby a lot because I will be having constant ultrasounds! I need a picture of his face not just his boy parts!!Click to expand...

I went through this too with dd with T21 and I know how hard it is not to worry even when everything looks great so hang in there. But you are right, the frequent ultrasounds are wonderful!! It's even more fun to get them when you're further along and with the great equipment that they use.


----------



## jenniferannex

Congratulations on team blue sassy! I'm not familiar with your situation but I hope everything is ok :flower: 

I've just bought my Moses basket :D reduced from £120 to £49 at mamas and papas! Bargain! I am in love! https://i884.photobucket.com/albums/ac50/jenniferannex/Mobile%20Uploads/818C9ED9-8577-4B9D-B440-FC7ECD5FD4F7_zpsahpevvkb.png


----------



## Boothh

I love that basket! Been looking at it myself but were staying team yellow!


----------



## hoping:)

Hi girls! Sorry I have been MIA but I wanted to pop in to share that we found out on Friday the guys are expecting a little GIRL:cloud9: Everyone is so excited! We do have one set back... her heart is on the wrong side. I go in for a more detailed ultrasound tomorrow to see what we are dealing with. We are hopeful that everything will be just fine!

I hope you are all doing well! It is exciting that we are all in the 2nd trimester and finding out genders.


----------



## confuzion

:hi: hoping

Oh how lovely for them to get a little princess! Sounds a little scary about the heart but hopefully it turns out ok!


----------



## Boothh

hoping:) said:


> Hi girls! Sorry I have been MIA but I wanted to pop in to share that we found out on Friday the guys are expecting a little GIRL:cloud9: Everyone is so excited! We do have one set back... her heart is on the wrong side. I go in for a more detailed ultrasound tomorrow to see what we are dealing with. We are hopeful that everything will be just fine!
> 
> I hope you are all doing well! It is exciting that we are all in the 2nd trimester and finding out genders.

Hope everything goes well, thinking of you and baby girl! x


----------



## jenniferannex

Congratulations on your baby girl hoping :) I wish you the best of luck for your ultra sound tomorrow! Xx


----------



## hoping:)

thanks girls! I guess the official term is dextrocardia. One of the daddies-to-be actually just hopped on a flight and will be with me at the the appointment. I am really relieved that I don't have to go alone. We are hoping that it will turn out to be nothing serious/life threatening and that it will be just one more thing to make her extra special.


----------



## Jess812

Still over the moon and shocked were having boy! 

all wives tales, heartrate etc pointed to girl. Everyone thought girl too lol. 

Put this up today as couldnt wait to see it up in the house!! :D


https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/560/evzp.jpg


----------



## Sizzles

Aw, that's beautiful Jess!!

Hoping - I hope your little one is ok.


----------



## jenniferannex

Looks lovely Jess :)

This baby is a tinker! She kicks constantly at night but as soon as I tell DH to come feel she stops!! :nope:
He just put his hand on my belly for 10 mins, she did nothing. As soon as he moved it she started kicking! It's every night! Coincidence or not a daddies girl? :haha:


----------



## OpheliaVY

Hoping- :hugs: I hope everything goes well at the scan tomorrow! Keep us updated. 

Very pretty! Is a Moses basket the same as a bassinet? Looks similar, mine is on wheels though. 

Love it Jess.


----------



## Mangoes

Hey ladies! I know I fell off the face of the planet, but I've got big news! Today we found out that our little one is a little boy! It was a total shocker to my husband who was dead sure it was a little girl, I wasn't so sure for the longest. Except for when I was first pregnant I had a feeling it was a boy but I didn't want to jump to conclusions.

I'm so thrilled! He was such a cutie swallowing fluid and moving around. I drank a small cup of 7UP and it did the trick too much. He was super wriggly but then at one point got into his favorite spot and didn't want to move for the technician until she wiggled the wand - which made him flip over completely!

We did have a small sickle cell scare, but DH is negative so we're in the clear!! Oh, my due date is June 15, not June 13...not that it matters much. He'll come when he's ready!


----------



## Sqwidge

jenniferannex said:


> Looks lovely Jess :)
> 
> This baby is a tinker! She kicks constantly at night but as soon as I tell DH to come feel she stops!! :nope:
> He just put his hand on my belly for 10 mins, she did nothing. As soon as he moved it she started kicking! It's every night! Coincidence or not a daddies girl? :haha:

My son did the same thing with my hubby...made me giggle!!


----------



## Boothh

We've been able to see the baby sticking up in my belly yesterday and DH can feel it quite easily now, but the same whenever I say come and feel baby stays still for ages :haha: 2 more sleeps til scan! Can't wait to see how big baby has grown!


----------



## 1eighty

got my 16w appt today (HA!) and our 20w scan next week (lol).

they always ask for pee in a cup so i've fudged the potential result by peeing _before _i scarfed down the HUGE bowl of frosties followed by the chocolates a friend sent in a care package from Oz .... haha. if i get a plus on my glucose levels despite the pee being on an empty stomach, then at least i went out with a bang.


----------



## Frizzabelle

For the ladies who have given birth before.....did you have a straight forward first labour? How long was it? And has it made you more or less scared/nervous this time? x


----------



## Sqwidge

Frizzabelle said:


> For the ladies who have given birth before.....did you have a straight forward first labour? How long was it? And has it made you more or less scared/nervous this time? x

Hiya...Mine was not straight forward, I was a week late, the labour was 27 hours long and he was back to back and slightly turned to one side, so not in an ideal birthing position at all. I didn't respond very well to the hormone drip, one notch up and i was contracting every 30 seconds, one notch down every 8 minutes...without it, i was contracting all over the shop. So that wasn't really helping, coupled with dilating ridiculously slowly. I did try pushing for an hour and a half once i eventually made it to 10cms, but it just wasn't happening. In the end I had an emergency c-section.

In essence the labour wasn't particularly 'bad' it was long yes, and i was bloody knackered at the end of it. But i was quite calm throughout most of it, it was just towards the end it got a bit stressful.

Has it made me scared - yes and no. Yes because of the section I am not going for a natural labour as I'm terrified of my uterine wall rupturing (even though it's a teeny percentage, it literally makes me shake and sweat thinking about it - this is not the only reason for the planned section btw!) so I'm having a planned section, which i'm now happy about after hearing LOTS of positive stories about friends and people on here have found theirs. I have had one lady tell me about her daughter having to go to NICU because of lung issues, but that she's a healthly girl now. And no, because I did it once (sort of!) and I will be and I can do it again!

***

Today I have my 16wk midwife appointment, although a week late - in fact I really need to get a wriggle on and leave work!!


----------



## 1eighty

Frizzabelle said:


> For the ladies who have given birth before.....did you have a straight forward first labour? How long was it? And has it made you more or less scared/nervous this time? x

LOL nope. was induced because of GD and SPD, waters went at 1cm and i didn't progress further than that for like 17 hours or summat, was never in "established" labour as my contractions were only ever 40sec long and he was back to back the whole way, ended up being hoicked out with forceps under a spinal block (they were prepping for a section, forceps was the last ditch attempt). was 27 hours in total.


it's made me much less nervous for this time around because it can't possibly go that way again, and even if it does i know what to expect :D


----------



## CaliDreaming

Mangoes, congrats on your little boy and so glad you dropped in again!



Frizzabelle said:


> For the ladies who have given birth before.....did you have a straight forward first labour? How long was it? And has it made you more or less scared/nervous this time? x

Mine was weird. I started having very strong and fast contractions so I went to labor and delivery. They checked me but I was just barely dilated. With the contractions I was having and since I was 38 weeks they went ahead and induced me. Took over 20 hours before I got to push and then it took another 2 hours of pushing before dd was born. 

I really hope things are more straightforward this time and I don't get the crazy contractions.


----------



## Frizzabelle

My contractions started on a Tuesday night but were irregular. My waters broke 11am Thursday morning. I was in hospital 2pm Thursday as I was due to be induced (12 days late!) but they decided against it as was already 3 cm dilated. Lots of walking up and down stairs and around the hospital followed! Examined at 10 pm but still 3cm dilated so not in 'established' labour. My midwife gave me two paracetamol and said she was going home to sleep and that I'd likely have him the following night or the morning after that. Straight after that I felt his head and kept saying I wanted to push but the midwife said that I wasn't ready yet. She finally checked me again at midnight (2 hours later) as I insisted and was told that I was indeed 10cms and ready to push! Baby had been there so long ready to be pushed out his heartbeat dropped dangerously low and then could not be found. Was told to push push push (no time to breathe) and he came out half an hour later not breathing, totally white and having passed meconium. He was also tightly corded twice. He was taken away for assistance but thankfully brought back after about 15-20 minutes wide awake :). His placenta was badly calcified. 
So all in all my labour (including pushing) was put down as 2 1/2 hours! I had no time for my gas and air so had to do it on two lousy painkillers! 

I am slightly nervous this time if baby decides to come quickly again but I will most certainly insist on being checked more if needed. I feel that if my midwife had checked me again half an hour after saying I was 3cm she would have seen I was now fully dilated and ready for him to come out. His problems were certainly due to his head being there for too long. x


----------



## Frizzabelle

Oh he was born 00:35 on the Friday morning, 13 days late x


----------



## Sqwidge

I can see why you would be nervous, but at least you know now that could possibly happen and you would be able to be more insistent on being checked. 

My contractions had started on and off from his due date the week before, but 27 hours of established labour!! My waters were broken as well at some point during that time..!


----------



## heather1212

My little boy was born at 39+6! My waters broke as I got out of bed and contractions started not too long after. Had a pretty straightforward labour on gas and air then he was born at about 8pm!
I am anxious about the birth I sort of think everything was pretty straightforward last time so perhaps it wont be this time!
Im currently off work resting, or resting as much as is possible with a 2 year old that is! Thankfully the braxton hicks I was having have calmed down so I'm just having the odd one here and there. Been checked by the midwife today and everything was fine so I do feel a bit more reassured now.
And... only 2 more sleeps til my scan on Friday!


----------



## Mangoes

Kind of off topic and this may seem silly, but I began to feel baby move consistently around 17+5. Now I feel him move everyday. Before I knew he was a boy, it honestly felt weird feeling him move. Since this is my first baby, I often wondered if I just had excessive gas or a rumbling stomach. It just felt super odd and unreal I guess.

Thing is, now that I know that my baby is a boy and I began to attach a personality, name etc and I've seen what he looks like, I welcome to movements. That's normal, right?


----------



## Frizzabelle

I do kind of feel more prepared this time! Especially as I now know I really should go with what my body says. I had planned a home birth for my first son and had everything ready but it wasn't to be. I want to be in hospital this time! x


----------



## Frizzabelle

Mangoes, maybe you just feel you have bonded with the baby more now? Seeing the baby at scans certainly makes it all a bit more real :) x


----------



## Mangoes

Frizzabelle said:


> Mangoes, maybe you just feel you have bonded with the baby more now? Seeing the baby at scans certainly makes it all a bit more real :) x

I think I have! Before yesterday's scan, I hadn't had one since I was 7 weeks along. I heard his heartbeat at 14 weeks, but I guess it really became real when I saw him on the screen and the technician wiggled the wand and I saw him move and face us for a second.


----------



## Frizzabelle

Aww lovely! I can't wait til my next scan, 5 days and counting! x


----------



## ladyluck8181

Bless ya Frizzabelle, that sounds like a nightmare :flower: 

I'm nervous purely cos I am convinced I'll give birth at the side of the road or sommit. Last baby I didn't make it upto the delivery suite and only got as far as an antenatal ward and DH missed the whole thing, if I hadn't of already been at hospital because my waters had been broken 30 hours she would've arrived somewhere not in hospital as my labour was documented as 21 minutes :wacko: I had made a clear decision to stay at home this time but then the midwife threw the spanner in that it doesn't mean they will get one to me in time :dohh: reassuring!!!


----------



## confuzion

Congrats on team blue mangoes :)


----------



## Boothh

My first labor was lovely, I coped really well and was 5cm when I went in to labor ward, whole labor was 19 hours. Unfortunately the pushing stage wasn't very good and I ended with a 4th degree tear, having to go to theatre for hours, blood loss, lack of bonding etc etc.

Second birth was an amazing planned c section that couldn't have gone better, procedure and recovery wise, so looking forward to my next planned c section!


----------



## Rel

I'm a bit worried about how little time I have before this baby arrives.
With my first, my waters broke around 11pm at 38 weeks and my son was born at 2.20am. 
With my second, I found out at my last scan that I can't feel contractions, so I went very early on the thursday evening and they kept me at the hospital all night, until the next day when the doctor said to induce me just to go a bit faster. He ended up breaking my waters around 4pm and my daughter was born half an hour later. The midwife missed the birth because he went to the other delivery room to get someone to sign something!!! My daughter was born at 4.30!
So if I manage to realize that my contractions have started, I should be able to get to the hospital in plenty of time, but if my waters break.... I probably won't be able to make it tothe hospital which is 30 minutes away from where I live.


----------



## Frizzabelle

Oh goodness it's such a worry not knowing if you can make it to the hospital isn't it! 
Rel, I don't know if you're lucky or not with the not feeling contractions! Lol.
At the moment my worry is pre term labour due to other complications but hoping to have good news at the next scan or at the specialists on the 13th! Fingers crossed. 

I wish all you ladies healthy and straightforward labours! Hope all our babies cooperate! :haha:


----------



## 1eighty

had my 16w appt... she couldn't find his heartbeat. swapped the battery out, still nothing. got the spare doppler out and eventually found him hiding behind my bellybutton. she wasn't at all worried because she could feel him wriggling away, he'd just dance away whenever she wanted to listen to his heart! hahaha little monster :p

scan in 8 days, wooooo!


----------



## Sassymom

I got a call from the High Risk OB US person and have an US scheduled for Tuesday at 8am. This will determine if I need to take a harmony test to confirm/disprove T18. :/


----------



## Frizzabelle

1eighty my heart nearly stopped beating reading your post! Glad they found his heart beat in the end, little pickle already!
Good luck for Tuesday sassy, I really hope all turns out to be well x


----------



## Mangoes

1eighty said:


> had my 16w appt... she couldn't find his heartbeat. swapped the battery out, still nothing. got the spare doppler out and eventually found him hiding behind my bellybutton. she wasn't at all worried because she could feel him wriggling away, he'd just dance away whenever she wanted to listen to his heart! hahaha little monster :p
> 
> scan in 8 days, wooooo!

You almost scared me!!! I'm so glad she found the heartbeat.


----------



## Sqwidge

Must be a day for babies hiding from the Doppler, although mine wasn't quite as naughty as yours (my heart also stopped beating for a second btw, don't do that to us!) but found it in the end and got to listen for a few seconds...was very quiet and sounded far away so bear was hiding somewhere!
Also found out that I don't have immunity to rubella anymore! She didn't really explain if this meant anything during pregnancy, but I will have to have the mmr vaccinations after the birth. Other than that my bloods came back good, even though I feel knackered all the time I was sure I anaemic...but nope iron levels 122!

And this afternoon I have another headache, probably not drinking enough but ugh feel really crappy and my hormones are on overdrive, just cried for about 15 minutes over not feeling well and being tired...


----------



## Frizzabelle

Sqwidge I wasn't immune to rubella with my son so I had the vaccine a few months after he was born. Had my blood tests this pregnancy and STILL not immune to rubella! Apparently some women just don't get immune according to my midwife. We're gunna try one more time after this baby and if it doesn't work then we will give up! Just gotta be careful you are not near anyone showing symptoms of it.
Hope u feel better soon x


----------



## Boothh

I wasn't immune in my first pregnancy so had to have it when Jesse was born, I think you just need to be careful around anyone with symptoms!

I'm still feeling pretty blah, thought id be picking up now but not yet! Did the school run and had to keep sitting down on the way back! xx


----------



## jenniferannex

Mangoes said:


> Hey ladies! I know I fell off the face of the planet, but I've got big news! Today we found out that our little one is a little boy! It was a total shocker to my husband who was dead sure it was a little girl, I wasn't so sure for the longest. Except for when I was first pregnant I had a feeling it was a boy but I didn't want to jump to conclusions.

Congratulations on team blue :D



Frizzabelle said:


> For the ladies who have given birth before.....did you have a straight forward first labour? How long was it? And has it made you more or less scared/nervous this time? x

I was induced 5 days over due to high blood pressure and protein in my urine so was a risk of pre eclampsia. I was induced once, nothing happened induced again, nothing, induced a 3rd time, still nothing. After 3 days I was in slow Labour but in tears begging for a c section I was so fed up. The midwife checked me and I was ready to go to delivery to have my waters broken, I was so happy! From then on it was pretty straight forward 18 hours in Labour, epidural after 10 hours and I was pushing for 25 mins and out she came. I'm only scared because I know the pain of the contractions :haha: 



1eighty said:


> had my 16w appt... she couldn't find his heartbeat. swapped the battery out, still nothing. got the spare doppler out and eventually found him hiding behind my bellybutton. she wasn't at all worried because she could feel him wriggling away, he'd just dance away whenever she wanted to listen to his heart! hahaha little monster :p
> 
> scan in 8 days, wooooo!

You had me scared for a minute then as well! Glad bugs is all well :)



Sassymom said:


> I got a call from the High Risk OB US person and have an US scheduled for Tuesday at 8am. This will determine if I need to take a harmony test to confirm/disprove T18. :/

Good luck hun :flower: I hope all turns out ok xx


----------



## Sqwidge

Frizzabelle said:


> Sqwidge I wasn't immune to rubella with my son so I had the vaccine a few months after he was born. Had my blood tests this pregnancy and STILL not immune to rubella! Apparently some women just don't get immune according to my midwife. We're gunna try one more time after this baby and if it doesn't work then we will give up! Just gotta be careful you are not near anyone showing symptoms of it.
> Hope u feel better soon x

I was immune for my first one, my midwife is the same this time as last time and she said it would have been something she, and I would have remembered! But yeah she said avoid people and that I'd have mmr vaccine post birth!



Boothh said:


> I wasn't immune in my first pregnancy so had to have it when Jesse was born, I think you just need to be careful around anyone with symptoms!
> 
> I'm still feeling pretty blah, thought id be picking up now but not yet! Did the school run and had to keep sitting down on the way back! xx

I'm lucky that on the way home from school it's downhill, so very little effort (I'm in a wheelchair!) on my part!


----------



## sllydrkfsh

Frizzabelle said:


> For the ladies who have given birth before.....did you have a straight forward first labour? How long was it? And has it made you more or less scared/nervous this time? x

I was a week late so I had to get induced. Went in Wed afternoon and little boy didn't want to come out until Friday morning. I was scared but really it wasn't that bad. The contractions weren't as bad as I had expected, was very tired during the process especially with family and nurses checking on me so I couldn't get a wink of sleep. I did get the epidural because I didn't know what to expect. Not scared at all with this one, just anxious lol. 

Had 20 week scan today and I'm measuring a little bit ahead but the due date is the same. I think everything is ok, the technician isn't really allowed to discuss that stuff. Only bad thing is this little guy kept jumping and moving around he had a hard time taking all his measurements which meant I had to lay there longer with a bladder full of water lol. Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## OpheliaVY

With DS I went to work as usual but my back was hurting. I couldn't get comfortable standing or sitting so I called the dr to be check since I had lost my plug the day before. I was checked at 10am 3cm dialated and contractions were 3 minutes apart, back labor I guess. They broke my water at 11am - epidural by 12 pushed for 30 minutes and he was born at 7:42 pm same day. I did have a 4th degree tear but other than that it was easy peasy. 

I was also immune to rubella my last pregnancy but not for this one. Just another shot I guess! Lol 

Afm: both DS and I had the flu shot. Today we both have the flu. :( I'm feeling pretty crummy and so is he. Bless his heart he's so pitiful looking and just wants to cuddle. I called my OB to see if I can take anything but haven't heard back yet. I may just have to ride this one out.


----------



## Frizzabelle

Ahhhh I've just SEEN baby kicking! Looks so weird but so lovely! He must have some strong little legs! x


----------



## Boothh

Frizzabelle said:


> Ahhhh I've just SEEN baby kicking! Looks so weird but so lovely! He must have some strong little legs! x

We've been able to see ours too the past few days! It makes it feel more real doesn't it! :)


----------



## Frizzabelle

Yes! I'm so excited for my husband to see it too when he gets home :)


----------



## 1eighty

omg so sorry, i didn't mean to scare anyone!

looking forward to the 20w scan, i want to see how he's measuring. this time with taylor, he had gone from bang on date (12w scan) to 8 days ahead (20w) and he just kept getting bigger :/ i had gestational diabetes that wasn't picked up until quite late in the pregnancy, but have a GTT in a couple of weeks to get a jump start on that. it was already apparent with taylor that he was gonna have a big head by the 20w scan... so i just want to see what the story is and prepare myself accordingly.


----------



## Mangoes

Frizzabelle said:


> Ahhhh I've just SEEN baby kicking! Looks so weird but so lovely! He must have some strong little legs! x

Ah! How cute! The first and only time I've seen baby move was during the ultrasound and he moved nearly my belly button to get away from the wand lol


----------



## hoping:)

Quick update... I will try to read back in a little bit:thumbup:

I am so relived to announce that the baby is healthy and going to live a normal life. She has been diagnosed with heterotaxy so her heart is indeed on the right instead of left but everything looks structurally perfect. They believe she may also have polysplenia (multiple small spleens) as well but that shouldnt be any cause for worry. I guess the chances of heterotaxy is like 4 in a million and it is even more rare that she doesnt have any structural abnormalities that go along with this. She is just going to be a little more special than the rest of us. This little girl sure likes to be dramatic and tends to throw me and her daddies curve balls!


----------



## 1eighty

that's fab news, hoping!


----------



## CaliDreaming

hoping, that is such wonderful news!! I'm so happy that daddys will be getting a healthy (and unique) baby girl!


----------



## LuxiMummy

Hello you guys,

it is great to see how many good news are going around and that the little ones are doing ok.

Our little peanut is now definitely a girl (hooray:cloud9:) and we had our 3d scan today. She is kicking like a little crazy person and I am sure she'll be a great dancer later on!

She is completely healthy and doing just fine so fingers crossed that nothing will change about that!

We're slowly starting to assemble some stuff for the baby room which makes it all suddenly become so real! Very scary!

Here's a picture of our little princess :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image-2.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Sqwidge

Hoping that's really good news xx


----------



## hoping:)

Sassy- congrats on team blue! I really hope your appointment on Tuesday goes well and you have nothing to be concerned about. It is nerve wracking having to wait for a definite answer:hugs:

Magoes- congrats on your little boy! What a relief about the sickle cell scare!

1eighty- Im glad your little guy was just hiding! I had the same happen with my daughter around 16 weeks and nearly had a heart attack!

Luxi-welcome to team pink:D 

I love seeing all of the moses baskets and cribs. Adorable! I also enjoyed reading your labor stories. Mine can be found in my journal but the short versions is my water broke at 11pm (38w6d- I think) but my body wouldnt go into established labor so at hour 12 I had to have pitocin. My original birth plan was to go completely natural, no meds, no IVs but that all went out the window!:dohh: After being in labor for almost a day I caVed and got an epidural which was pure heaven! I was in labor for 28 hours and pushed for 20 minutes. It was worth every minute and even though it didnt go as exactly as planned Pennys birth was perfect. This time I am just going in with an open mind.


----------



## confuzion

Yay for team pink luximummy. Congrats on your ballerina :)


----------



## Sizzles

I'm envious of you ladies seeing your babies move! I can only assume that it's maybe because you've already had babies...? I'm 20 weeks now and only just starting to think that what I've been feeling the last 3 days is actually gentle kicks; it's not frequent - in fact on 2 days it has only been when I was in the bath - but it does feel like kicks (that don't end in farts!)

Hoping - so pleased to hear that the little one is going to be ok!

AFM - 20 week scan tomorrow! :happydance: Lots of luck to the other ladies having scans tomorrow.


----------



## joeyjo

Sizzles said:


> I'm envious of you ladies seeing your babies move! I can only assume that it's maybe because you've already had babies...? I'm 20 weeks now and only just starting to think that what I've been feeling the last 3 days is actually gentle kicks; it's not frequent - in fact on 2 days it has only been when I was in the bath - but it does feel like kicks (that don't end in farts!)
> 
> Hoping - so pleased to hear that the little one is going to be ok!
> 
> AFM - 20 week scan tomorrow! :happydance: Lots of luck to the other ladies having scans tomorrow.

I am also jealous of all the moving babies - I have just felt the first popcorn type sensations that I think are baby this week, I'm still waiting for definite mvts , let alone kicks and visible things! And I'm slim & on baby 3!!!


----------



## CaliDreaming

joeyjo said:


> I am also jealous of all the moving babies - I have just felt the first popcorn type sensations that I think are baby this week, I'm still waiting for definite mvts , let alone kicks and visible things! And I'm slim & on baby 3!!!

Popcorn is exactly how I would describe the movements I feel. The only way I'm sure they're really the baby is that I felt them at the right moments when the baby was kicking on my scans. They definitely don't feel like a foot to me. 

I didn't even feel popcorn with dd until I was past 20 weeks.


----------



## JerseyRose

I can still only feel the kicks from the inside. DH can't wait til he can feel it, but I think that must still be a couple weeks away!


----------



## trinity_enigm

Yeah my dh can't wait either. He sits there with his hand on my belly and I keep going did you feel that? How about that? And he never does bless him.


----------



## trinity_enigm

And just about to leave for my 20 week scan. Good luck to everyone else scanning today xxx


----------



## jenniferannex

Yay hoping that's brilliant news!! :D

Trinity that's exactly the same as me! I get mad at DH cos he can't feel it :haha: good luck for you scan :happydance:

I had a gas leak at my house yesterday :( I thought I could smell it the night before but Andrew couldn't so thought it must be me as the smell wasn't that strong atall, but yesterday i woke up and I thought wow that's stinks, didn't take any chances and rang national grid to come out. There was certainly a gas leak and quite a bad one coming from the pipes near my gas metre. Thank god it is sorted now! I was worried about baby but she's moving around in there and I've listened to her heartbeat so obviously didn't do her any harm! 

How it everyone? :)


----------



## Sqwidge

scary about the gas leak!

I am still not sure if i'm feeling movements or spasms...Mike's tried to feel but getting nothing, last night i think it was kicks and said can you feel that...and kept getting the no, but then he was half asleep!

Good luck for scans, mine's not till 12th Feb, feels like ages away!


----------



## heather1212

I had my scan this morning, all went well and I'm pleased to report we are having a GIRL!


----------



## Sassymom

I swear to god Z is going to be a kick boxer... He is is constantly moving and kicking, especially when the cat sits in my lap. I can't wait for DH to be able to feel it on the outside!


----------



## Sqwidge

Congrats Heather on the scan going well and having a girl :)


----------



## Babym

Hey All

Actually had my scan last week but there was a mix up with me getting someone else's pics and not my own so i had a rescan to get my pics this week...any way stayed team yellow, I've attached a pic for you to see! Congrats to all those who have found out which team they are on! X
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0743.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Boothh

Had my scan today! Still team yellow :haha: I asked the sonographer if she knew though and she said she did! 
Anyway everything looked good but awkward baby wouldn't takes it's fists away from it's face and was lying on it's stomach so I need a rescan on the 5th feb to recheck a few things. 

Here is a photo :)

https://i825.photobucket.com/albums/zz173/boothh/2014-01/898F99CD-7FA7-48E0-81C3-F0BF60C79C3B.jpg


----------



## confuzion

Congrats on team pink heather!!

Congrats to everyone else who had good scans today!


----------



## trinity_enigm

Scan went ok today- everything where it should be although took them ages to view the heart in detail as it was right behind my belly button lol. Awkward baby! We stayed team yellow as well- I'm so proud of myself. Kept worrying I'd cave when they asked!


----------



## Sizzles

Scan today and everything looking good. Another one for team blue here! :blue:


----------



## confuzion

Congrats on team blue sizzles!!

Good job staying team yellow trinity!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Had our 18 week scan on Thursday and everything looks good with our little man! He was sucking his thumb again, yawning and wriggling about! I think I finally started to feel some slight popping sensations that could be baby. I can't wait until they are more recognizable though. Here's a recent bump pic. Still looks like belly chub, waiting for a proper belly to pop! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Bump-17 weeks_half.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jenniferannex

Glad all the scans went well :D


----------



## x Zaly x

Congrats to all who had their scans and found out the gender, also to team yellow ladies. I am team yellow myself and have my scan on Thursday, all the scan pics are making me really excited to see how much my little bubble has grew :) xx


----------



## BlaireUK

1babydreamer said:


> Had our 18 week scan on Thursday and everything looks good with our little man! He was sucking his thumb again, yawning and wriggling about! I think I finally started to feel some slight popping sensations that could be baby. I can't wait until they are more recognizable though. Here's a recent bump pic. Still looks like belly chub, waiting for a proper belly to pop! :haha:

You look fantastic - definitely no belly chub in sight :thumbup:


----------



## jenniferannex

Hubby finally felt baby tonight :happydance:


----------



## LizChase

jenniferannex said:


> Hubby finally felt baby tonight :happydance:

Aww, exciting! Mine was able to feel for the first time this weekend too! It's nice they can finally start feeling this stuff. :)


----------



## Sqwidge

jenniferannex said:


> Hubby finally felt baby tonight :happydance:

Yay! :thumbup:


----------



## trinity_enigm

So everyone's been very quiet this weekend- everyone had a nice one? We spent Sunday clearing out the baby's room which is currently a bit of a junk room. Now just have to try and decide how to decorate it- finding it difficult to come up with a neutral colour scheme. Keep looking online but they're all either beige or yellow and grey. I don't want a theme either and just keep getting stuck.


----------



## Sqwidge

trinity_enigm said:


> So everyone's been very quiet this weekend- everyone had a nice one? We spent Sunday clearing out the baby's room which is currently a bit of a junk room. Now just have to try and decide how to decorate it- finding it difficult to come up with a neutral colour scheme. Keep looking online but they're all either beige or yellow and grey. I don't want a theme either and just keep getting stuck.

Have you had a look on Pinterest for ideas?

I've been feeling really blah this weekend, really glad my son decided not to go to his friends birthday party yesterday, i don't think i could have handled it!

I just want to curl up and sleep forever right now, so tired... :(


----------



## 1eighty

try purples and greens for a colourscheme, you can then accessorise once baby's here with more gender specific colours (pinks vs blues) and items (if you wanna go that way - i'd have gone with owls for a girl, but we are having a lil monster so dinosaurs it is!).


----------



## Sqwidge

I think we're going to have to go down the cream route - fingers crossed the building work gets done by June (not even put planning in yet, eeeeeeeek!) - and then decorate once baby is here. Babe will be in our room for a few months anyway, so will have time to make it exactly how i want, boy or girl! And at least if it's cream it will be easy enough to paint after!


----------



## Sassymom

Z was pretty active this weekend. He's getting strong enough to feel on the outside now! But every time DH tries to feel it, Z goes still. DH has begged to be kicked in the face but baby is very stubborn!

We decided we are going nautical theme for Z's room. I started to do some wall art for his room this weekend while DH was out. I don't want to start work in the room itself until after we find out what is going on. We have the "Level II" or "High Risk" US tomorrow so hopefully tomorrow might I can have a better understanding of what's happening or needs to happen.


----------



## LizChase

I have my 20 week ultrasound in an hour! I keep thinking they're going to tell me they were wrong and it's a girl, so hopefully no surprises!


----------



## 1eighty

got mine on thursday.... excitings!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Congrats to the new members of Team Blue and Pink! Liz can't wait to find out what you're having.


----------



## Frizzabelle

Had our anomaly scan today, was in there for two hours as baby wouldn't play ball! I was asked to go to the loo and jump up and down till I was out of breath and he still didn't move!! Managed to get a good look at him in the end though and all looks good! So happy! We had a lovely and very thorough sonographer who measured everything! Some things she measured twice lol x

Picture of his nose and mouth lol x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LegoHouse

Very surprised to announce we are having a boy!! I'm super excited!!!


----------



## confuzion

Totally thought you were gonna be having a girl! But congrats on your boy Lego :)


----------



## LegoHouse

Thank you! I asked him after the scan why he was pretending to be a girl. Silly question, the other two men are winding me up constantly, little Harrison (we named him already) is just getting an early start on being one of the boys!


----------



## confuzion

:haha: sounds like he's going to be a little trouble maker.


----------



## LegoHouse

I love how cheeky and mischevious Oliver is, I hope this little lad is the same lol x


----------



## LizChase

Wow Frizzabelle, I thought I was there a long time! Glad he cooperated in the end. Mine lasted about an hour, and I also had to get up and move around a bit to get him to switch positions, but I'm still team blue! The sonographer said she had never seen a blood test be wrong, so I guess I worried for nothing!


----------



## Rel

Sassymom said:


> Z was pretty active this weekend. He's getting strong enough to feel on the outside now! But every time DH tries to feel it, Z goes still. DH has begged to be kicked in the face but baby is very stubborn!
> 
> We decided we are going nautical theme for Z's room. I started to do some wall art for his room this weekend while DH was out. I don't want to start work in the room itself until after we find out what is going on. We have the "Level II" or "High Risk" US tomorrow so hopefully tomorrow might I can have a better understanding of what's happening or needs to happen.

Ahhh, pregnancy! It's the only time that we are actually wanting to be kicked!!!:haha:
Good luck for your scan tomorrow!


----------



## Frizzabelle

LizChase said:


> Wow Frizzabelle, I thought I was there a long time! Glad he cooperated in the end. Mine lasted about an hour, and I also had to get up and move around a bit to get him to switch positions, but I'm still team blue! The sonographer said she had never seen a blood test be wrong, so I guess I worried for nothing!

These boys like being little pickles don't they! The two hours flew by, I could watch him on that screen all day x


----------



## JerseyRose

DH finally felt kicks this weekend too! Must have been the weekend for it! He was so excited, every time she kicked he would look at me and Say OMG was that her! And I was just playing games on my phone saying Yep. Then hed go Was that her! And Id say Yep. This went on for ages lol he was just so excited.

Shes been so active the last few days, its awesome just knowing that shes going ok in there :cloud9:


----------



## justagirl2

i love hearing about everyone's scans! as i am one of the caboose of the thread, i am still looking forward to mine - it is booked on Wednesday. i can't WAIT to see my baby, make sure everything is looking good and find out if i'll be having a son or daughter! we are having a gender reveal that night with my family so we will all find out at the same time. it's like christmas week!! (you remember there have been 12 girls in a row on my side of the family - so everyone is anxious to see if the streak can be broken!)

i still haven't felt any movements but pretty sure i have an anterior placenta. that will be another glorious milestone. 

so happy i'm feeling great and this part of the pregnancy is flying by! we booked our babymoon for next month and we are just going to revel in the final moments of being selfish, quiet and relaxed. life is good.


----------



## OpheliaVY

Congrats on team blue Lego! 

My hubby also felt kicks over the weekend. He was on cloud 9. His excitement over being a dad is so precious. 

We finally picked out a car seat and stroller (is that a pram in the UK) ? I've researched and the britax model is one of the top safety rated but they're so expensive.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## LegoHouse

Thank you! Time to start buying now. I made my first purchase at 5am lol. Only a changing bag but we don't need much this time so I treated myself lol!


----------



## jenniferannex

Congratulations Lego! I really thought you were having a girl too!

Glad everyone's OHs have started to feel babies kick, they must all be getting stronger this past week :happydance:

Ophelia love the pram :thumbup:

I went to visit my friend and her new baby girl last night, oh my I forgot how small they are! She was absolutely tiny but so adorable! It's made me even more excited! Lily was besotted by her she can't wait to have a little sister! :cloud9:


----------



## LegoHouse

They were wheeling a woman out of delivery suite with her new baby in her arms before my scan. Made me super excited!


----------



## LalaR

Sorry for the delay in posting but I have had a busy few days. 
We had our 20 week scan last Thursday. We know that the baby's heart and brain are normal but that is about it. Baby was curled in a ball asleep right at the back of my uterus behind a thick anterior placenta! The doctor tried for ages to see everything but gave up so we need to go back in 2.5 weeks. She specifically said she could not locate kidneys or a bladder so now I am really worried baby doesn't have any. It is going to be a long 2.5 weeks! The reassuring bit is no-one seemed to be concerned up there including my consultant. We were hoping to find out the colour but baby wasn't giving that away either!
The anterior placenta explains why I'm not feeling nearly so many movements as last time. Fingers crossed all will be ok.


----------



## Boothh

When I was in for my iron I was in the induction ward and saw a few tiny little newborns wheeled past! Made me so emotional lol! Not long now xx

Lala I have to go back to be rescanned because we couldn't see facial structure or diaphragm, stomach properly. Baby was lying on it's front with hands over face the whole time! In sure everything is just fine, these babies are just awkward! x


----------



## pinkpassion

Can I join you ladies? I'm due June 17 and our little bundle is pink!!!!! This will be our first baby but fourth pregnancy!!!! My 20 week scan is Friday!!!


----------



## Jess812

extrememly pleased we bought our pram over the weekend!! :D
Last time i couldnt find one i liked and just bought the one i liked at the time in the shop as i was due in like 2 weeks time lol..

we got the Mama & Papas Sola. - Red. They've sold out most places now as they've got new design/colours but i love this one :D
 



Attached Files:







shopping.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ladyluck8181

Welcome pinkpassion :flower:


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you!!! I didn't know this group existed or I would have joined a long time ago :)


----------



## joeyjo

Sorry I've not been posting much lately. 
I had the first popcorn movements about a week ago and then neighing else but 2 nights ago I felt a few kicks externally and so did DH! Seems mad to have gone from nothing to feeling them straight away but I spoke to doc today and he said because I'm slim it's fairly usual to feel externally almost as soon as you do internally. It was a bit like that with the other boys too although more popcorn type but once I felt kicks they were obvious externally.
So movements with baby 3 happened just before 20 weeks.

I had my second anatomy/foetal cardiac scan today. Everything looks great - she spent ages talking a student thru' it all because the heart was really well placed and clear to see :flower: rest of scan was normal too.
Student was quite surprised by my lack of bump especially as bub is now measuring a week ahead! And a bit further ahead on head measurement! I think the doc said to her that my uterus wasn't quite as high as many (it's not at my belly button yet) but that there was sufficient fluid so I must have a deep pelvis, good stomach muscles and a slightly backward uterus! I say think as they were talking Spanish and quietly! Personally I feel & look huge compared to this stage with my previous two but I know I'm not really!

Ooooo and we booked some holidays!
A long weekend back to the uk at the end of March to visit friends.
A week in penthouse apartment at puerto banus on the costa del sol at Easter (& my parents are going to fly over too).
And another week back in the uk in August for some weddings - first trip with new baby!


----------



## Sassymom

We just got done with our High Risk US and we are happy to report that the coreo plexus cysts that the US tech saw are gone! The lady doing the ultrasound was even sceptical that the first girl saw it at all because it was so clear. This woman was the nicest person I have ever met and pointed out EVERYTHING telling us what it was and how it looked good. Z even cooperated for her and we got some nice profile pics and a pic head on while he was drinking. He was wiggling his fingers and kicking me and playing with his ear. SO CUTE. 

They feel there is 0.01% chance there is anything wrong with him. I am sooooo happy and releaved :)


----------



## jenniferannex

Sassy and Joey glad your scans went well :D

Lala I'm sure everything is fine :) like boothh said these babies just like to be awkward! 

Jess, I love the sola! I've got one too :D I got a black one with a spotty hood! They're bargains at the minute aren't they! Love yours!


----------



## LalaR

Glad you got the all clear sassy. These babies are a worry sometimes aren't they?!

Has anyone researched double prams yet? We need one as our little girl has only just turned one and not even walking yet. It's so hard to find a pram with a lie flat carrycot but also a toddler seat.


----------



## confuzion

Welcome pinkpassion! Congrats on your little girl :)

Congrats to all the ladies with good 20 week scans.


----------



## joeyjo

Scan pics
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## joeyjo

Bump pic - 20wks baby3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Rel

It's good to hear about all the scans going well!

Just a question :
Does anyone have contractions first thing in the morning when you wake up and you are still in bed? I know having some contractions is normal but I'm wondering... I don't feel them in general (even when in labour) or very little, so I suppose I overreact a bit when I feel some. 
My next scan in in 2 weeks time, so I'll ask then but I wondered if some of you had the same thing.


----------



## joeyjo

I've not noticed contractions early in morning in bed but then I don't generally get to lie awake in bed, especially not with 2 kids! It would make sense though as I know being dehydrated increases mine & you don't drink much overnight, also they increase for me if bladder is a bit full


----------



## Rel

joeyjo said:


> I've not noticed contractions early in morning in bed but then I don't generally get to lie awake in bed, especially not with 2 kids! It would make sense though as I know being dehydrated increases mine & you don't drink much overnight, also they increase for me if bladder is a bit full

Thanks, I don't often get to lie in bed either, but it is really just after I wake up, which is why I've noticed it happening . It could be both being dehydrated and the full bladder. :thumbup:
I suppose the fact that I'm lying down is also the reason why I actually notice them. I feel better about it thinking of it this way. 
I didn't know with my 2 other pregnancies that I couldn't feel contractions, so I didn't worry about them!:haha:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Glad to hear scans are going well! Still over 2 weeks until mine!!!

Baby has been constantly kicking my cervix - driving me insane. I know it was lying transverse at 16 weeks, so I think it's gone actual breech now. Or it could be head down. Either way, transverse was way more comfortable! I feel like I should stand on my head and dance about to try and get it to move.

I hope we find out the gender at the scan, calling baby 'it' feels wrong!


----------



## SweetMel

Now they are saying it's a boy. :dohh: Confusion, can you switch me to team blue? Ty


----------



## confuzion

Sure thing Mel. Sorry about their mix-up :hugs:


----------



## LegoHouse

I still think my blue bump will turn pink. I've seen his bits and I'm stoll not convinced x


----------



## ladyluck8181

Hubby felt two strong kicks last night, he's over the moon!


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Hey ladies, glad to hear about the bumps and all the great scans!

Confuzion, please move my due date up to the 9 June! Its closer but yet so far away, we still team yellow though!


----------



## confuzion

Sure I believe :thumbup:


----------



## jenniferannex

Sweetmel congrats on now team blue! Did you buy a lot of girly things or not?


----------



## SweetMel

jenniferannex said:


> Sweetmel congrats on now team blue! Did you buy a lot of girly things or not?

Thanks. No, I didn't buy any girl stuff. It's been so cold here that I really haven't been out much, but I'm surprised that I didn't get something. It was the first thought I had when they told me. Also, I've been working on a cross-stitched baby blanket that I put off adding some of the colors to until I found out what the baby is. My second thought was thankfully I didn't try to complete that. I've been wanting to knit a pair of booties but didn't get around to that either. It's almost like I knew it was a boy, plus I didn't believe doc when she told me it was a girl.


----------



## Boothh

Jess and Jennifer - the sola is amazing! I have the blue one with stripes in the hood for Teddy but I'm gonna buy a new color for the baby. They really are my favourite prams ever!


----------



## Sizzles

Tell me why they're so amazing Boothh. We need to start thinking about a pram soon and it's hard to know where to start.


----------



## jenniferannex

Sweetmel, it's good job you didn't go crazy on the pink then! Now atleast you can definitely start baby boy shopping :D



Boothh said:


> Jess and Jennifer - the sola is amazing! I have the blue one with stripes in the hood for Teddy but I'm gonna buy a new color for the baby. They really are my favourite prams ever!

I've been meaning to ask mamas and papas via email about changing colours but I will ask you first :haha:

Like you said you want to buy a new colour, can you buy a new seat unit in a different colour? Or a new hood? As we got ours in black with a black and white spotty hood as it was such a bargain, I love it! but I'd love to beable to just buy a pink hood! Or can you only buy different coloured seat liners?


----------



## Jess812

jenniferannex said:


> Sweetmel, it's good job you didn't go crazy on the pink then! Now atleast you can definitely start baby boy shopping :D
> 
> 
> 
> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> Jess and Jennifer - the sola is amazing! I have the blue one with stripes in the hood for Teddy but I'm gonna buy a new color for the baby. They really are my favourite prams ever!
> 
> I've been meaning to ask mamas and papas via email about changing colours but I will ask you first :haha:
> 
> Like you said you want to buy a new colour, can you buy a new seat unit in a different colour? Or a new hood? As we got ours in black with a black and white spotty hood as it was such a bargain, I love it! but I'd love to beable to just buy a pink hood! Or can you only buy different coloured seat liners?Click to expand...

with the sola you cant buy a different hood to go on, Its the full thing thats connected and coloured. But i think you can buy a new seat unit with would be whatever colour you wish?

Unless theyre changing the Sola 2. So you can buy different hoods, but i doubt it as it seems to be whole new range of colours/styles. x


----------



## Boothh

I always just kept the same one, I know you could buy spares so I bet you probably could buy a different seat unit if you wanted. I'd personally just get a girly pram liner/cosey toes! 
The sola folds down small, has a nice big shopping basket, it's sooo smooth and nice to push. I love that you can have it parent or forward facing. The hood is nice and big too. Iv had mine nearly 2 years now and it's had heavy use so it does have scratches and stuff which is why I want a new one. Iv never found a pram that's nicer to push so I'd rather stick with what I love!


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahh thanks Jess! I do love it as it is but just thought I'd ask :D

Boothh that's great to hear! When I had Lily and it came out a couple of months later I begged DH to let me have it :haha: he always said no, so now I've had the chance to buy it I was super happy! Glad I went with the sola instead of the cosatto giggle, I've gone off that pram so much now and fallen in love with the sola again! I can't wait to use it!


----------



## Jeslynn

well i got my lab results back this morning and looks like i will be having another boy..


----------



## confuzion

Congrats on your new blue addition jeslynn :)


----------



## jenniferannex

Congratulations jeslynn on team blue :D


----------



## Boothh

Were in the sola/giggle debate too! I just got teddy a new buggy yesterday and I got a cosatto one and it's great!


----------



## justagirl2

I'm so happy to report that our ultrasound went great... everything looked perfect and baby was measuring exactly on his dates...

and I say HIS because my husband has super sperm and broke the 12 girl streak... we're having a baby boy!! so thrilled.


----------



## confuzion

justagirl2 said:


> I'm so happy to report that our ultrasound went great... everything looked perfect and baby was measuring exactly on his dates...
> 
> and I say HIS because my husband has super sperm and broke the 12 girl streak... we're having a baby boy!! so thrilled.

Aw yay! Congrats!


----------



## SweetMel

Wow. This group is just filling up with team blue. The ratio is almost 2 to 1. :wacko:


----------



## jenniferannex

Yay congratulations again justagirl!! :D 

Sweetmel maybe all of team yellow are pink :haha: 
Team blue really is taking over this thread!!


----------



## trinity_enigm

I can't get over how many blues there are! Half the time I'm sure I don't even need to read the posts- I know it's everyone announcing boys lol! I still think our yellow bump is a girl so maybe we'll help even numbers up!


----------



## minni2906

Ahhh. I've been soo busy, I'm sorry I haven't checked in ladies!!! :dohh:

My sister had her beautiful baby girl on December 28th. She is the most precious little girl I've ever seen. :cloud9:

Also, here's to evening out the ratios! DF and I found out last monday that our little one is a GIRL! :pink: We can't wait to welcome little Emily Anne!

Question: How can you tell if the flutters are kicks or gas bubbles?!


----------



## confuzion

Minni!! I was wondering where you've been. So glad to hear you're doing well and expecting a little princess! Congrats!


----------



## joeyjo

Minni - I totally missed how/when you told your sis about your pregnancy. I remember she dreamt it & you denied it but I missed any revelation tale....

Also how cute the 2 girl cousins will be just 6months or so apart :)


----------



## Jeslynn

so i got my Lab results back yesterday and looks like i am team blue as i am sadden by my results cause i will now have three boys and this is our last and i really wanted a lil girl..I have my anatomy scan on tue and just hope they mixed up my lab results and im hopeful for that lil girl..we will see..but as of right now we are team Blue


----------



## joeyjo

Sorry to hear you are a little saddened by the team blue news Jesslyn, I presume more importantly the rest of your lab results showed the little man is healthy. 

Take time to mourn the girl you may never have but open your heart to your wonderful little boy. Congratulations mama, you're gonna have 3 fantastic lads - I'm already calling mine the three muskateers xxx


----------



## jenniferannex

Congratulations mini!! :D

Jeslynn sorry to hear you're a little disappointed, I can only echo what Joey has said. :hugs:


----------



## 1eighty

https://i.imgur.com/qiH3FFy.jpg

21+4 :)


----------



## CaliDreaming

Yay for Team Blue!!!:happydance::happydance: Congrats to all those Team Pink! Maybe the Team Yellow will even out the numbers.


----------



## minni2906

confuzion said:


> Minni!! I was wondering where you've been. So glad to hear you're doing well and expecting a little princess! Congrats!

Thanks for wondering! All is good. I've just been so busy with work and finishing up m medical coding class, then my sister had my niece.. it's been busy but wonderful! 



joeyjo said:


> Minni - I totally missed how/when you told your sis about your pregnancy. I remember she dreamt it & you denied it but I missed any revelation tale....
> 
> Also how cute the 2 girl cousins will be just 6months or so apart :)

Joeyjo, did I mention she had a SECOND dream that I was pregnant? By then I was 11w so I gave in and told her that I was but made her promise not to tell my mom because we had a plan to tell her that weekend! She let out a big "I KNEW IT" and was soooo happy for us. 

I love that our little ones will be so close in age. I have a cousin who's 6 months older than I am and he and I get along perfectly so I hope it works out the same!


----------



## Jeslynn

Joey and Jenn, yes all labs came up great was just really hopeful for a girl, i will love him the same as i do my other boys and getting use to the fact that i will be the only girl in the house lol.


----------



## joeyjo

minni2906 said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> Minni!! I was wondering where you've been. So glad to hear you're doing well and expecting a little princess! Congrats!
> 
> Thanks for wondering! All is good. I've just been so busy with work and finishing up m medical coding class, then my sister had my niece.. it's been busy but wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> joeyjo said:
> 
> 
> Minni - I totally missed how/when you told your sis about your pregnancy. I remember she dreamt it & you denied it but I missed any revelation tale....
> 
> Also how cute the 2 girl cousins will be just 6months or so apart :)Click to expand...
> 
> Joeyjo, did I mention she had a SECOND dream that I was pregnant? By then I was 11w so I gave in and told her that I was but made her promise not to tell my mom because we had a plan to tell her that weekend! She let out a big "I KNEW IT" and was soooo happy for us.
> 
> I love that our little ones will be so close in age. I have a cousin who's 6 months older than I am and he and I get along perfectly so I hope it works out the same!Click to expand...

Awww wow - I don't know if you mentioned it ( I kind of had a lot on my mind round the end of 1st tri!) but how tuned into you is your sis!


----------



## SweetMel

Jeslynn said:


> Joey and Jenn, yes all labs came up great was just really hopeful for a girl, i will love him the same as i do my other boys and getting use to the fact that i will be the only girl in the house lol.

I'm right there with you. I'm going to have to steal the three muskateers thing. I keep thinking tic-tac-toe three in a row. This was probably my last chance for a girl too. (Sigh) I too have been adjusting to the fact that I will be the only girl in the house.


----------



## Boothh

I have 2 boys already and this is our last, obviously were yellow but of course there's a 50/50 chance we'll have 3 boys! I won't be sad I have 3 boys but I'll be sad ill never get to buy cute girly baby clothes :haha:


----------



## Mummafrog

Hello ladies! I haven't been on this thread in a while I apologise, but at my 20 week scan I found out I'm having a girl, so add that to the uneven numbers! Hehe, hope you're all getting on very well :hugs:


----------



## CaliDreaming

SweetMel said:


> Jeslynn said:
> 
> 
> Joey and Jenn, yes all labs came up great was just really hopeful for a girl, i will love him the same as i do my other boys and getting use to the fact that i will be the only girl in the house lol.
> 
> I'm right there with you. I'm going to have to steal the three muskateers thing. I keep thinking tic-tac-toe three in a row. This was probably my last chance for a girl too. (Sigh) I too have been adjusting to the fact that I will be the only girl in the house.Click to expand...

Oh wow SweetMel didn't realize they had changed the gender on you. Must have been quite adjustment to make mentally. So glad you hadn't gone out and bought a bunch of girl stuff.


----------



## confuzion

Congrats on your little princess mummafrog!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Congrats Mummafrog!


----------



## BlaireUK

:hi: ladies! 

Had our 20-weeks scan yesterday. We are team :yellow: but welcome guesses! Baby wasn't for playing ball and refused to budge from lying on its tummy so I need to go back for further anomaly checks in a few weeks. 

Here are my scan pics... Left pics are 12-weeks and right scans are 20-weeks. Not the best pics but the best she could get after an hour.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## jenniferannex

Yay another girl for June :happydance: congratulations mummafrog!!!

Glad your scan went well Blaire! Guesses from
Your scan pics, I think boy! :blue:


----------



## pinkpassion

Just got back from my 20 week scan, our baby girl is perfect!!! Absolutely no abnormalities and she weighs approximately 10 oz. My cervix looks good too at 4.0 cm. All in all it's been a great day!!!!! I'm very happy and reassured!!!


----------



## BlaireUK

pinkpassion said:


> Just got back from my 20 week scan, our baby girl is perfect!!! Absolutely no abnormalities and she weighs approximately 10 oz. My cervix looks good too at 4.0 cm. All in all it's been a great day!!!!! I'm very happy and reassured!!!

:thumbup: :cloud9: Amazing news. Congrats.


----------



## minni2906

joeyjo said:


> minni2906 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> Minni!! I was wondering where you've been. So glad to hear you're doing well and expecting a little princess! Congrats!
> 
> Thanks for wondering! All is good. I've just been so busy with work and finishing up m medical coding class, then my sister had my niece.. it's been busy but wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> joeyjo said:
> 
> 
> Minni - I totally missed how/when you told your sis about your pregnancy. I remember she dreamt it & you denied it but I missed any revelation tale....
> 
> Also how cute the 2 girl cousins will be just 6months or so apart :)Click to expand...
> 
> Joeyjo, did I mention she had a SECOND dream that I was pregnant? By then I was 11w so I gave in and told her that I was but made her promise not to tell my mom because we had a plan to tell her that weekend! She let out a big "I KNEW IT" and was soooo happy for us.
> 
> I love that our little ones will be so close in age. I have a cousin who's 6 months older than I am and he and I get along perfectly so I hope it works out the same!Click to expand...
> 
> Awww wow - I don't know if you mentioned it ( I kind of had a lot on my mind round the end of 1st tri!) but how tuned into you is your sis!Click to expand...

Right?! It's almost kinda creepy!


----------



## SweetMel

Congrats mummafrog.

Blair, your scan pictures look great, but I'm not good at guessing gender. 

That's amazing news pinkpassion. Congratulations.


----------



## Sizzles

Blair - I reckon boy too.


----------



## LegoHouse

I think boy too Blaire!

I have stopped bfing my son. It has been easy on both of us with no upset at all. He's been ready for a while I just needed to be ready to let go. I think he's much happier. He's sleeping much better. I miss it though. I was sure I wasn't going to bf again but now I'm not so sure. There's just something so rewarding about it.


----------



## 1eighty

LegoHouse said:


> I think boy too Blaire!
> 
> I have stopped bfing my son. It has been easy on both of us with no upset at all. He's been ready for a while I just needed to be ready to let go. I think he's much happier. He's sleeping much better. I miss it though. I was sure I wasn't going to bf again but now I'm not so sure. There's just something so rewarding about it.

i was really sad when i had to stop BF taylor :'( it was best for the both of us (i needed to get back on my meds, winter is not a good time for me), but i still love that he cuddles in for his bottles now.

hoping to BF for longer with this lil one as he's gonna be a summer baby, if i can at least make it to the 6mth mark or after our trip to zimbabwe, that'll do me. longer would be great too, but again that puts us in the middle of winter, so it's all in the air, really.

you've done so well though hun with both your babes :)


----------



## LegoHouse

Thank you! I had a hard time bfing with both of them, it isn't something that has ever come easy, so I decided early on I wouldn't put myself through it again. Bottles and sterilisers overwhelm me though, they make me feel like a new mum again x


----------



## joeyjo

LegoHouse said:


> Thank you! I had a hard time bfing with both of them, it isn't something that has ever come easy, so I decided early on I wouldn't put myself through it again. Bottles and sterilisers overwhelm me though, they make me feel like a new mum again x

:hugs: you fed a long time for somebody that had problems - I said with both mine that i would put some time in but that if it was overly difficult or I had major problems needing lots of expressing then I would change or combi feed fairly quickly. Luckily I had a few niggles in the early stages but nothing really major and I fed them both over a year.

I will breastfed again this time and hope I have a similar path! 

There are two things that really encourage me
1.) just how amazing that colostrum is in the first few days even if they only get a few drops. I know we are not animals and I know our home are cleaner than farms but one thing that sticks with me from my uni days (I'm a vet) is that it was proven that the survival rate of lambs was massively improved if it was guaranteed that every lamb had colostrum - the farmers would stomach tube the first feed into the lamb as soon as they could and it made huge differences - they gave 1-2ml per lamb! 
2.) the thought of having to prepare bottles over night if I don't have to - it's bad enough feeding but all the gaff of bottles and trying to keep baby quiet till bottle ready etc so that my other kids aren't woken!

Edit - my point is that I think I would always try and give at least a feed or two to get the colostrum in and then move on from there if needs be x


----------



## LegoHouse

I'm really pro breastfeeding and I always really beat myself up about struggling. My son was extremely underweight at one point and under the paediatrician. It would have been so easy to quit but I just couldn't do it. I'm not sure how I will feel when this one is here, probably exactly the same as the other two times but I am going to try not to beat myself up so much this time! X


----------



## Frizzabelle

I also found bfing really difficult. My son fed beautifully for three weeks and then just refused it altogether, he wouldn't take a bottle of expressed milk at that point either and I had to syringe feed him for a while. It was extremely upsetting and my midwife said she had never seen a baby build up a great supply of milk and then refuse it! I managed to breastfed him through the night until he was 3 months until he also refused that. He suffered terribly with colic.
I plan to breast feed again this time for as long as I can (which I hope is a lot longer than last time!) I really beat myself up with Tyler but I know I really did try my best and I certainly didn't give up easily! My friends that had babies at the same time all bottle fed straight away and I must say that they all had coughs, colds etc very early on while my son was extremely healthy- gotta love colostrum! Hehe x


----------



## LegoHouse

I do believe breast milk is best but I just can't spend hours crying this time lol. That definitely wouldn't be the best thing for us all x


----------



## Boothh

I struggled to fb last time, he was constantly being checked for tongue tie because he never latched properly, then he just had a 'short tongue' ended up losing over 1lb in the first 5 days and back in hospital in an incubator. I basically got bullied into giving him formula and we managed to combi til about 7 weeks.
I will try again this time but not putting myself through that again. If it gets too difficult i will formula feed and not feel guilty.


----------



## kaylacrouch93

Well im still waiting to have my gender scan at 20 + 6.. but thats only 9 days away so im getting really excited!


----------



## confuzion

Yay kayla can't wait to find out if you're team pink or blue! Hope baby cooperates!


----------



## Rozzer

I haven't read all of the fb comments but wanted to add my two cents...
My son was born at 29 weeks and he wasn't able to try bf until 36-7 weeks. I expressed all that time to keep him in breast milk and so I could bf him one day. It was so hard, I think expressing is like purgatory and I am hoping I can have an easier road to bf this time (and motherhood at all, frankly!).

I think if you are able to bf that is wonderful but I hate all the pressure women are put under and the societal expectations particularly from people who know nothing about a person and their situation.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Rozzer said:


> I haven't read all of the fb comments but wanted to add my two cents...
> My son was born at 29 weeks and he wasn't able to try bf until 36-7 weeks. I expressed all that time to keep him in breast milk and so I could bf him one day. It was so hard, I think expressing is like purgatory and I am hoping I can have an easier road to bf this time (and motherhood at all, frankly!).
> 
> I think if you are able to bf that is wonderful but I hate all the pressure women are put under and the societal expectations particularly from people who know nothing about a person and their situation.

Expressing for a preemie is the hardest thing ever, I don't think anyone who hasn't been there can understand it. Getting up through the night every 2 hours to be milked by a machine was the most depressing feeling in the world so I hear you sister. I would not wish it on my worst enemy :hugs:


----------



## trinity_enigm

I'm a bit scared about bf in case I can't do it but I'm going to give it a good shot but if it doesn't suit me then I firmly believe a happy mum is better than a bf mum iykwim?


----------



## Rel

With my first, I bf him for about a month, and then he wasn't getting enough so I quickly decided to move onto bottles as I was only thinking of bf at the beginning.
With my daughter, I thought I would do about the same but on the second night, she didn't let go of me all night and I think because I was already tired and that was too much for me, I couldn't stand to have her bf after that, so she was on bottle.
I quite regret the way things happened and for this one, should something similar happen, I would ask for a bottle in order to be able to keep bf for some time. So I'm going with quite an open mind and I'll hope for the best!


----------



## joeyjo

Moany whinge alert!

I feels soooo heavy, all my clothes are feeling just a bit small (& not just in my belly), I think I've got water retention and I'm full if a cold. My favourite long jumper is in need of repair again, my shorter jumpers are pulling on my belly & I look fat, not pregnant just fat :(

I need an early night and I can tell already it isn't going to happen :( 

Rant over!


----------



## LegoHouse

I've had a bug for 5 days :-( I was in hospital on Sunday with dehydration and E. coli in my urine. I feel sick as a dog I can barely function. Heartburn is making me sick more. I've lost a stone in 4 days. Blergh!

On the plus side my OH has 9 days off as of half an hour ago so I'm hoping for a rest. Toddlers are hard work when you can't stop vommiting, have constant heartburn and is having one of those days where you have to carry them the whole school run because the second you put them down they cross their arms, drop their chin, pout and refuse to move!


----------



## hoping:)

Please remove me from the 1st page... I delivered baby CC last Thursday. I wish you all a happy and healthy rest of you pregnancies.


----------



## kaylacrouch93

I lied lol i found out today what im having we are TEAM :blue:


----------



## confuzion

hoping:) said:


> Please remove me from the 1st page... I delivered baby CC last Thursday. I wish you all a happy and healthy rest of you pregnancies.

My condolences to you and the guys for this loss. I can't imagine. RIP baby CC.


----------



## confuzion

kaylacrouch93 said:


> I lied lol i found out today what im having we are TEAM :blue:

Congrats on team blue!


----------



## OpheliaVY

Hoping - That just breaks my heart for you and the dads. xx

Congrats on team blue kayla. 

AFM: Had my follow up scan today to check the spine and heart since Mr. Wiggles wouldn't stay still last time. I'm happy to report that everything is perfect and he's measuring right on track and weighs 1 pound. The tech was so kind to let us watch him for a few minutes. We saw him looking at us and sticking out his tounge. Little booger! He also smacked himself in the head a few times and we could see him swallowing. 

Since I had the SCH I get extra monitoring so the next visit in 4 weeks is another scan. My dr said it's not necessary but knows I'll take as many scans as I can get. lol 

I think proudparent had a scan today too. Haven't seen any posts from her in a while. Hope everything is good. 

Sorry some ladies have been ill. I had a horrible case of the flu last week. Thank God that's over! Feel better soon! 

Confuzion: I've been watching your charts like a hawk and I've also read your journal. I've never commented or anything but I'm still wishing you the best of luck and hopefully you'll be back with us soon! xxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BlaireUK

hoping:) said:


> Please remove me from the 1st page... I delivered baby CC last Thursday. I wish you all a happy and healthy rest of you pregnancies.

I'm so sorry. RIP, such desperately sad news. :cry: :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

Thanks Ophelia. Don't feel like it's gonna happen for me anytime soon. But thanks for the well wishes :)


----------



## Sqwidge

Hoping, I'm really sorry for your loss :(

AFM: I'm plodding along, also just feeling fat rather than pregnant. Still haven't really felt any movements, the odd thing I think is a kick could be a kick, but as mentioned before I get stomach spasms all the time, which feels like kicks, so hard to distinguish. Have my 20wk scan next Wednesday, still determined to stay team yellow, but gah it's gonna kill me!


----------



## jenniferannex

Hoping I'm so so sorry for your loss :nope::hugs::hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## trinity_enigm

Hoping I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Frizzabelle

Hoping, I'm so very sorry to you and baby cc. Such devastating news. In my thoughts and heart xx


----------



## 1eighty

oh hoping :( so very sorry for everything you've been through. my condolences to the fathers, and especially to you.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Hoping, I'm so sorry for you and the fathers. What devastating news. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## confuzion

:hi: ladies

Is everyone working on nurseries? I want to see pictures of what you ladies have come up with or are dreaming up!


----------



## Sqwidge

confuzion said:


> :hi: ladies
> 
> Is everyone working on nurseries? I want to see pictures of what you ladies have come up with or are dreaming up!

Howdy!

Well our nursery is not built yet (having extension done - starting March, hopefully finishing June 23 - note my section date below!!!!) so I can't give you any pictures, and as we're staying team yellow it will be cream until baby gets here and then I will be most likely using some sort of wall stickers or something to decorate!

This is what a work colleague has just finished for her daughter (they recently had work done in the house), it's so beautiful! https://musingsandmakings.com/baby/baby-ms-room-is-finally-ready/


----------



## confuzion

Oh em gee! That's so gorgeous. Love it! Especially the little owls on the tree on the wall. Goodness. I hope I can come up with something as cute when the time comes.


----------



## OpheliaVY

Here's a collage of mine taken a few weeks back. Doesn't do it justice since you can really see the whole pic. I'm having the glider redone as soon as I find some fabric I like. We just got the bedding in the mail yesterday so that's not pictured. Still a work in progress but it's coming together! 

Also... Everything in this room is 2nd hand. Except for the rug and diaper genie. Lol I'm a thrifty lover.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Sqwidge

confuzion said:


> Oh em gee! That's so gorgeous. Love it! Especially the little owls on the tree on the wall. Goodness. I hope I can come up with something as cute when the time comes.

It's beautiful isn't it. I hope I can as well, but I'm so not the creative type!


----------



## Sqwidge

That's lovely Ophelia! LOVE your cot!


----------



## confuzion

Ditto on what sqwidge said. Gorgeous crib!


----------



## confuzion

I hope that rug stays nice and white :haha:


----------



## OpheliaVY

confuzion said:


> I hope that rug stays nice and white :haha:

The bedding is the same color and the rug is that faux fur material so any accidents are sure to ruin both. lol I just couldn't help it though. I wanted something classic and not the run of the meal theme with blues and trucks.


----------



## OpheliaVY

If I ever have a girl..... You can't go wrong with shabby chic.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Boothh

Baby will sleep in our room so will just have a corner! I want to redecorate our room so havnt done anything yet, iv not even thought about it, only bought clothes so far!


----------



## joeyjo

I will hopefully be moving in May to somewhere with a bigger garden. But I don't tend to go overboard with themes/decorating etc.

We rent in Spain so it will depend what's there in terms of fitted wardrobes etc...

With both boys I had a white ikea hensvik cot - I left it inthe uk but would happily buy the same again unless I find a preloved bargain. If I need wardrobes/drawers I'll have the hensvik wardrobe in white and white ikea malm drawers. White sheets. Sleeping bags. An assortment of blankets. A few soft toys and it soon looks like a baby space! We have a black leather sofa bed that tends to live in the "nursery" too. 

In the Uk both boys had white walls. ds1 had a black and white curtains and a black lampshade, he loved the curtains! Neutral carpet and a small sheepskin rug. ds2 had neutral curtains, neutral carpet and a couple of bright red cushions etc. both got letters spelling their name etc once born.


----------



## confuzion

Shabby chic is definitely my style ophelia. Love that collage board.

Really nice sounding ideas joey. Sounds classic :)


----------



## rainbowsun

hoping:) said:


> Please remove me from the 1st page... I delivered baby CC last Thursday. I wish you all a happy and healthy rest of you pregnancies.

Omg, I am so, so sorry. This is heartbreaking. 
Major, major hugs to you...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 1babydreamer

Hoping, I'm so very sorry :hugs:


----------



## SweetMel

Hoping, I'm so sorry for you and your two fathers.


----------



## Rel

Hoping, I'm sorry for you and the dads!:hugs:


----------



## Rel

For the nursery, I have never put together a proper theme, the rooms are basically white with a patterned wallpaper. The cot will be the one which I have still got from my first 2 children.
What I am planning to do though is change the pictures and for this one, I'm going to use cross stitch. I have found patterns that have a teddy bear doing all sorts of things (reading, hugging a pillow, with a flower...) so I think that it willbe the theme. I don't know yet whether I'm expecting a boy or a girl, but I can pick neutral colours to start with and then I'll choose accordingly.


----------



## 1eighty

we rent, so there are no rooms with our personal stamp on them. we started from scratch, so the furniture is all second-hand (sofa for £2? yes please!) and incredibly mis-matched. 

i would thoroughly recommend an easily washable rug in baby's room just outside the cot for any vomiting episodes... easier to bung a rug in the wash than spend the next 2 weeks cleaning the smell of milk vomit from the carpet. in a pinch, a folded towel will do the trick!

FWIW, i have pinterest boards for when we do get a place of our own to decorate... boy's rooms.


----------



## Boothh

Wow neither of mine have ever managed to throw up out of the cot :haha: I usually put a muslin square around the top of the cot where their heads will be resting incase they posset though


----------



## trinity_enigm

Im on my phone so can't post a picture but this is our inspiration for our nursery 
https://projectnursery.com/2008/07/abc-and-as-easy-as-123/

I just love the subtle alphabet wall but we'll be doing it in green I think but still have to work out the kinks. We'll be doing the whole alphabet though and the letters will be smaller. I really love the idea of slightly different shades of the same colour and have also been toying with using some gloss in the same colour as well but can't decide. 

We've been given a cot and bought a wardrobe and some drawers as our house has no built in storage so need plenty of room to hide away some baby bits.


----------



## 1eighty

Boothh said:


> Wow neither of mine have ever managed to throw up out of the cot :haha:

yeah, this was before we transitioned him to his own mattress - he would get hysterically angry at being put into his cot and work himself up so much that he vomited. he's also had a couple of tummy bugs that manifested in midnight vomiting/post-bottle vomiting sessions, and occasionally was just greedy and had too much from his bottle and it just all came back up again.

ya live n learn!


----------



## Sizzles

trinity_enigm said:


> Im on my phone so can't post a picture but this is our inspiration for our nursery
> https://projectnursery.com/2008/07/abc-and-as-easy-as-123/
> 
> I just love the subtle alphabet wall but we'll be doing it in green I think but still have to work out the kinks. We'll be doing the whole alphabet though and the letters will be smaller. I really love the idea of slightly different shades of the same colour and have also been toying with using some gloss in the same colour as well but can't decide.
> 
> We've been given a cot and bought a wardrobe and some drawers as our house has no built in storage so need plenty of room to hide away some baby bits.

Ooh! Those soft toys would go well in my jungle-themed nursery!


----------



## rainbowsun

How is it 22 weeks already? I feel like the time in 2nd trimester is rushing by...


----------



## OpheliaVY

rainbowsun said:


> How is it 22 weeks already? I feel like the time in 2nd trimester is rushing by...

I know! 4 more weeks and we'll be in 3rd tri! Is that not CRAZY! 

I feel it's kinda flown by and dragged at the same time.. if that makes sense. :shrug:


----------



## rainbowsun

I think it's because I'm less nervous, on a daily basis, then I was in the first trimester. So each day seems to go by a bit faster...


----------



## confuzion

It's really cool seeing all the different ideas you guys have for your nurseries. I like all of them so far!


----------



## jenniferannex

Loving all the nursery ideas! :thumbup: 
We haven't started ours yet but will be doing soon :) I definitely want one of those tree wall stickers though I think they look amazing!!


----------



## Boothh

Got to see baby again today! Crazy to think next time we see it will be face to face! 
17 weeks to go!


----------



## Sassymom

I don't have any pictures yet, we are mid-construction in the nursery! We are going nautical for Baby Z's room! I just put one coat of paint up today as I had a snow day, so the walls are going to be blue up top, white chair rail, and red on the bottom. They aren't the typical Red, White and Blue so I hope it doesn't scream 'MERICA!!

My parents bought him this ADORABLE octopus that has a pirate bandana and eye patch and that is really our color pallet and inspiration. 

https://target.scene7.com/is/image/Target/14085651?wid=280&hei=280


----------



## confuzion

Aw sassy. That sounds perfect for a boy. If I ever have a boy I may just steal it :haha:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Hi girls ! :flower:
Didn't write anything for a while but I have been reading every day :thumbup:
I am doing good . Baby is healthy and happy . Last scan was this Monday and he was 1 pound 1 ounce which the doctor told me is at 84th % :shrug:
Have to go back in 4 weeks because once again the baby was too active :haha:
We don't have a name yet . We had very hard time with DS1 so no idea what we gonna do this time :shrug:
I already bought new bedding :blush: didn't wanna spend money on new one but it was great price and I liked it :haha:
We also bought bunk bed for DS1 so we can use the crib for DS2 :winkwink:
21+4 today and no idea how I got there so fast , seems like I should start to get stuff ready . 
Here are some pictures of my baby with big smile and even bigger nose :haha: and also the nursery :thumbup:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

ProudMomma2Be said:


> Hi girls ! :flower:
> Didn't write anything for a while but I have been reading every day :thumbup:
> I am doing good . Baby is healthy and happy . Last scan was this Monday and he was 1 pound 1 ounce which the doctor told me is at 84th % :shrug:
> Have to go back in 4 weeks because once again the baby was too active :haha:
> We don't have a name yet . We had very hard time with DS1 so no idea what we gonna do this time :shrug:
> I already bought new bedding :blush: didn't wanna spend money on new one but it was great price and I liked it :haha:
> We also bought bunk bed for DS1 so we can use the crib for DS2 :winkwink:
> 21+4 today and no idea how I got there so fast , seems like I should start to get stuff ready .
> Here are some pictures of my baby with big smile and even bigger nose :haha: and also the nursery :thumbup:


----------



## confuzion

Cute nursery proudmomma! and lol at the smiling baby!


----------



## lovelyredrose

I have missed a lot on here. Will go and read now. Just wanted to let you guys know that we are expecting a girl!!! :) Hope all of you are enjoying your pregnancies.


----------



## confuzion

Aw congrats lovelyredrose :) good to hear from you.


----------



## Sizzles

Proudmomma - your nursery looks lovely. I really like the whales.

Redrose - 'well done' on trying to even up the numbers! (translated as 'congratulations on your little girl!')

I'm feeling huge today, like my skin is being stretched to it's limit - and still 4 months to go!!! I wish people would stop asking when I'm planning on finishing work too. :growlmad: I DON'T KNOW!!!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Congrats lovelyredrose on your little girl! :cloud9:


----------



## LalaR

Our nursery is all decorated as it is currently being used for our 13 month little girl. We plan to decorate a different room for her and release the nursery for little Squiggle. Better get a move on as we don't want the little one to feel the baby has pushed her out so need to have her moved by may. X


----------



## x Zaly x

Haven't posted in a while, love all the nursery ideas. Baby will be sharing a room with dd, so I have to split the room so they each have a part lol. Still to come up with some ideas. Had my 20 weeks scan last week, still team yellow. Baby is happy and healthy :) xx


----------



## jenniferannex

Congratulations lovelyredrose :pink: another one to add to our girlys!!


----------



## LizChase

It's funny about the boys being ahead: at my appointment last week the nurse made a comment about how almost all the patients are having boys. It must be a global phenomena!


----------



## Sqwidge

Booo my scan has been moved to Thursday :( was really looking forward to it (it was Wednesday, only one day, but still!!)

Congrats lovelyredrose! X


----------



## CaliDreaming

LizChase said:


> It's funny about the boys being ahead: at my appointment last week the nurse made a comment about how almost all the patients are having boys. It must be a global phenomena!

OMG that is too funny. I wonder what got into the water, lol!


----------



## Boothh

Yaaay met the consultant today and she agreed on a second opinion from another sonographer on my 12 week scan. So my due date is now officially changed by the hospital to 13/06/14 yaaaay! 
Also she was concerned about my heart palpitations so I'm having a 24hr ECG on Monday!
I don't need another iron infusion yet either!


----------



## confuzion

Yay that's great boothh! This is for the purpose of getting an earlier c-section date, correct?


----------



## Boothh

Yeah that was my concern with the later due date! This way I'll get my section at the right time AND won't have to have steroids to get it!


----------



## confuzion

Well then that's a big win! :happydance:


----------



## rainbowsun

I really wonder why there's so many more boys though. I know there's an average of 105 boys born per 100 girls, but our numbers seem waaaaay off that...


----------



## Rel

I don'tknow why there are so many boys, but the same thing happened when I had my son. I was told at the hospital when I had my scan that there were mainly boys that december, in fact, I think there were just one or two exceptions... I see that at school as well, sometimes you have a class that is just full of boys with just a few girls!
We'll soon know what I'm getting, hopefully next week, only 6 days to go!!!
Sqwidge, I know what you mean, even though one day isn't much, it is still very frustrating having to wait!


----------



## LalaR

I'm sure we have a girl here so that will help even things up. 6 sleeps until my repeat scan so we might know then. X


----------



## LegoHouse

Every pregnant woman outside my daughters school is having a girl. Out of 11 I'm having the only boy!! X


----------



## confuzion

Haha so I know it's weird posting this here since I'm not actually pregnant. But I've been trying to keep busy in my tww by looking at nursery ideas. My husband and I went furniture shopping not too long ago. Bought a coffee table and a bookcase. Anyway, we liked the nursery furniture the place had too so we chose our future nursery furniture already (Hope we're not jinxing ourselves :haha:).

So I wanted a cool neutral theme. So I chose a hot air balloon theme for the nursery. Made a collage of things I like + the furniture selection. What do you ladies think? Is it too boyish? Or does it work for both genders?
 



Attached Files:







download2.jpg
File size: 53.5 KB
Views: 12









download.jpg
File size: 50.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

confuzion said:


> Haha so I know it's weird posting this here since I'm not actually pregnant. But I've been trying to keep busy in my tww by looking at nursery ideas. My husband and I went furniture shopping not too long ago. Bought a coffee table and a bookcase. Anyway, we liked the nursery furniture the place had too so we chose our future nursery furniture already (Hope we're not jinxing ourselves :haha:).
> 
> So I wanted a cool neutral theme. So I chose a hot air balloon theme for the nursery. Made a collage of things I like + the furniture selection. What do you ladies think? Is it too boyish? Or does it work for both genders?

I really like it . The whole idea and especially the furniture but for me I can imagine baby boy with the theme :shrug:
But its adorable and I think its up to you how do you feel about it . May be if the walls would be paited girly or if you would put very girly stuff in between it would be awesome even for girl :thumbup:


----------



## minni2906

confuzion said:


> Haha so I know it's weird posting this here since I'm not actually pregnant. But I've been trying to keep busy in my tww by looking at nursery ideas. My husband and I went furniture shopping not too long ago. Bought a coffee table and a bookcase. Anyway, we liked the nursery furniture the place had too so we chose our future nursery furniture already (Hope we're not jinxing ourselves :haha:).
> 
> So I wanted a cool neutral theme. So I chose a hot air balloon theme for the nursery. Made a collage of things I like + the furniture selection. What do you ladies think? Is it too boyish? Or does it work for both genders?

I LOVE the hot air balloon idea!!! That's so awesome! And I can totally see it for a little girl as much as I could for a little boy. I definitely think its gender neutral.


So, I have my anatomy scan and an early glucose test on Tuesday. Take the good with the bad, I suppose. Haha.


----------



## confuzion

Thanks for the input ladies. Have fun tomorrow minni :happydance:


----------



## Rel

Confuzion, I agree with minni
I think it could work for a girl or a boy, what you could do is just change the colour of some of the ballons from blue to pink or something.
I really like that idea!


----------



## Frizzabelle

Sqwidge my scan was moved by half an hour and that was bad enough for me, a day would have killed me! Lol x


----------



## Sizzles

Confuzion - I agree with others, the hot air balloon are a lovely theme which would work well for a girl or a boy. You'd simply accessorise and/or adjust accordingly to boy or girl it up!
And I definitely don't believe in 'jinxing'! :thumbup: PMA can go a long way!


----------



## TillyMoo

Gorgeous theme Confuzion.. Something 'dreamy' about it iykwim. Very gender neutral & timeless.

I should be asleep! Been having lots of crazy lucid dreams recently & feeling very hormonal - grumpy, emotional, irritable etc. Seriously hoping it's just a a temporary thing because it's driving me (and probably everyone around me) nuts! &#128556;


----------



## confuzion

Thanks ladies :) You've all made me feel even better about it!

Feel better Tillymoo!


----------



## jenniferannex

Boothh that's great news!! :D

confuzion I love the hot air balloon theme!! That would look lovely for a boy or girl! :D
I've been stalking your journal but haven't been posting fingers crossed for you there's still time :D

Well today it's V Day for me :happydance: cannot believe I've made it this far and wow it's gone soooo fast!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Confuzion that's a great idea!

jenniferanne - your typo made me LOL - - "cannot believe I've made it this fat." :haha: Isn't that how we all feel now??

I am so bloated still. I'm wondering if it can even be something wrong. I have pressure under my ribs and I FEEL like a hot air balloon.

I keep trying to measure my fundal height and ending up thinking my uterus is too small and hasn't grown. Had a whole panic last night that the baby isn't growing and cried for hours. Poor DH didn't know what to do. Then baby started kicking me real hard and DH was encouraging me to be calmer for the baby, so I calmed down.

My scan is in 3 days, I think this is pre-scan nerves. I can't believe I'll be 22 weeks by the scan. Feels like I've waited FOREVER. I just so hope everything is okay.


----------



## jenniferannex

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Confuzion that's a great idea!
> 
> jenniferanne - your typo made me LOL - - "cannot believe I've made it this fat." :haha: Isn't that how we all feel now??
> 
> I am so bloated still. I'm wondering if it can even be something wrong. I have pressure under my ribs and I FEEL like a hot air balloon.
> 
> I keep trying to measure my fundal height and ending up thinking my uterus is too small and hasn't grown. Had a whole panic last night that the baby isn't growing and cried for hours. Poor DH didn't know what to do. Then baby started kicking me real hard and DH was encouraging me to be calmer for the baby, so I calmed down.
> 
> My scan is in 3 days, I think this is pre-scan nerves. I can't believe I'll be 22 weeks by the scan. Feels like I've waited FOREVER. I just so hope everything is okay.

:haha: oops! I hadn't even noticed, but yeh that too! :haha:

I'm sure everything will be fine at your scan :flower: although it is so easy to worry isn't it! Xxx


----------



## trinity_enigm

Ella after my scan they put a graph in my notes to plot how my fundal growth should be from 24 weeks onwards so I wouldn't worry if you don't match the growth measurements you've seen- it's probably too early for that sort of thing xx


----------



## joeyjo

Please don't worry about fundal height. It is incredibly difficult to measure accurately, you can't really measure your own anyway and even if measured correctly it is horribly inaccurate! 

I measured 10weeks behind with Ds1, I never measured above 29cm even when induced at 39+3 (aging placenta) he was 7lb4oz so average size

DS2 I measured 5-6weeks behind so up to about 34cm, he was born a week early and weighed 8lb10oz so biggish!

My SIL measured 4weeks ahead and her girl was about 8lb


----------



## joeyjo

Can I ask people's opinions of this dress for a wedding when bub will be 8weeks & breastfeeding...

https://www.mamaway.co.uk/?action=products_detail&prod_id=1337&color_code=B

I have 2 weddings in August & 1 in October so am hoping to wear this to all


----------



## CaliDreaming

Unfortunately, I am a member of the "I feel fat" club right now. I have an interview on Friday, and my maternity suit from last time does not fit AT ALL. I don't understand it because I remember wearing it when I was 9 months pregnant and I was much heavier when I pregnant with dd. Maybe I'm carrying the weight differently.

joey_jo, that dress is so cute and perfect!


----------



## 1eighty

that is a very cute dress :D i've my little brother's wedding in september so hoping i'll still be BFing by then and will need to get something similar. it's smart enough for weddings but casual enough for everyday wear (team it with skinny jeans and some boots).


----------



## Boothh

Wow! V day already! This pregnancy is going so fast! Just another week and abit and it will be my v day! 3rd tri will be here before we know it. I really need to start organizing I think!

So I was fitted with a 24hr ECG today, my consultant wants to make sure everything's okay with my heart because I keep having heart palpitations and fainting! We think it's due to the anaemia but best to make sure hey x


----------



## CaliDreaming

Boothh, when is V-day???


----------



## trinity_enigm

I thought v-day was 24 weeks? I might be wrong though.

As we're talking about dresses for weddings, I have to go to one on Saturday and I've got this dress to wear https://www.tiffanyrose.com/maternity/clothing/GRB/Grace-Lace-Maternity-Dress-(Black).html

but I was a bit worried about being in black so have a red blazer to go with it. What do you ladies think? And no, I didn't pay their price, got it on ebay for £35 which was a bargain!


----------



## jenniferannex

I think boothh said about V day as I had said on a previous page it was my V day today :D so she was just mentioning it was hers soon, going so fast!!!

Lovely dresses bet you will both look lovely! :)


----------



## Sizzles

Hmm. You've got me thinking about the wedding we're going to when baby will be 3 months old. I'm hoping to be breast-feeding and hadn't given an 'appropriate' outfit a thought. Ah well - ages to go yet... (famous last words!)

I'm feeling a bit cross! I had a blood test a week ago to check my thyroid levels. I have an underactive thyroid and my meds were adjusted accordingly as soon as I registered the pregnancy. My consultant wanted me to have checks every 6-8 weeks and through my own stupidity it's been closer to 10 weeks. Any way, I phoned for the results today - as instructed - only to be told by the receptionist that it's 'borderline low'. So I asked whether that's low for 'regular' parameters or for pregnancy parameters, and of course she didn't know (the consultant said the figures are slightly different for during pregnancy). I asked that the doctor call me and I was told the duty doctor would call by 6.30, and yet so far I've heard nothing. Plus the fact that I think if it's anything other than ok, they ought to contact the patient as soon as the results are in any way! Now I'm worried that the meds haven't been right for ages and it could've adversely affected the baby.

on the phone now...


----------



## Sizzles

Ok, so my surgery have no record of anything since before I saw the consultants. She doesn't know so it calling the oncall obstetric registrar to find out. not sure if they'll know since it was the endocrinologist who talked me through it, but we'll see...


----------



## Boothh

jenniferannex said:


> I think boothh said about V day as I had said on a previous page it was my V day today :D so she was just mentioning it was hers soon, going so fast!!!
> 
> Lovely dresses bet you will both look lovely! :)

Yep! :haha:


----------



## Rel

For me, V-day is in just a week!
And only 3 days till gender scan, and to make sure everything is fine. Baby is quite active, so I'm not too worried, just impatient!!!


----------



## Sassymom

You know, all this talk about weddings is starting to make me worried. I am the MoH in my sister in laws wedding 3 months after I give birth. I hope to be breast feeding at the time and I am just realizing that the dress she picks may not be very conducive for that... :S now I'm worried. And I will not be the only new mother in the wedding party. The other girl is being induced today and she wants to BF as well. 

Yay another thing I have to figure out logistics for this wedding (including a bridal shower within a month of me giving birth and a hen's night with two BF women).


----------



## joeyjo

I ordered the dress & another more casual pink one in their sale :) 

£5 credit for registering and free postage so £64 for both - not too bad if they're right :)


----------



## joeyjo

trinity_enigm said:


> I thought v-day was 24 weeks? I might be wrong though.
> 
> As we're talking about dresses for weddings, I have to go to one on Saturday and I've got this dress to wear https://www.tiffanyrose.com/maternity/clothing/GRB/Grace-Lace-Maternity-Dress-(Black).html
> 
> but I was a bit worried about being in black so have a red blazer to go with it. What do you ladies think? And no, I didn't pay their price, got it on ebay for £35 which was a bargain!

Nice dress :) so much more choice for maternity than nursing!


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Seems somehow I unsubscribed! Hope you all okay! :hug:


----------



## Boothh

What's everyone craving at the moment?
I was craving haribos for a while, but now it's completly different! Milk, pepperoni pizzas and cheese leek and ham pasta and sauce packets lol. 
Cannot get enough milk at the moment though!


----------



## OpheliaVY

Boothh said:


> What's everyone craving at the moment?
> I was craving haribos for a while, but now it's completly different! Milk, pepperoni pizzas and cheese leek and ham pasta and sauce packets lol.
> Cannot get enough milk at the moment though!

I can eat my weight in strawberries, pineapples and celery at the moment. I'm with you on the pizza with a tall glass of ice cold milk!!


----------



## joeyjo

Mmmmmm pizza......
And cereal with loads of milk
Biscuits
Coffee
Food :rofl:
I really want a decent curry & can't be bothered to cook one, wish we had decent Indian restaurants near me!


----------



## trinity_enigm

I still don't like milk on its own but I never have so I'm getting all my calcium through angel delight lol. Not really craving anything though. Am a bit disappointed that I don't have any interesting pregnancy symptoms- just a bump and a bad back :(


----------



## Boothh

I love angel delight!
I am eating loads generally though, I'm always hungry, I eat lunch at 12 and dinner at 8/9pm though so I need a sandwich or cereal or something fairly substantial around 4 to keep me going!


----------



## Sqwidge

Millllkkkkkkkk, I have never drunk so much milk in my life!

At the moment it's boiled eggs on toast (like just not runny, but gooey still!) had that the other night and been wanting it ever since, having it for dinner tonight!

I have gone through lots of different things, but milk has been the constant!


----------



## Boothh

Iv really gone off eggs and I used to eat loads of them! Even took the egg off my sausage and egg mcmuffins (went twice this week to make the hospital trips and early mornings worth it :haha: )


----------



## x Zaly x

Right there with you ladies on the milk! Wow I drink so much ATM, love my cereal too, pizza, anything dairy really. Also really want spicy food as well mmmmm I'm so hungry now lol. I feel like I'm constantly eating just now and never seem to get full:dohh:


----------



## Sqwidge

See if it's not something I really fancy I get full really quickly, but tonight I polished off 4 eggs and 2 slices of toast!!


----------



## Sassymom

Salsa, milk, chocolate milk, hot cocoa, mangos, sour patch kids... Lol I have weird cravings, but nothing like how I thought cravings would be. I'm not in the "IN NEED DH TO GO OUT IN THE MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT AND GET A JAR OF PICKLES OR I WILL DIE!!" Like they portray it in the movies... At least not yet lol


----------



## pinkpassion

My cravings:
MILK!!!!!!!!!
peppers (bell peppers, banana peppers, jalapenos- normally don't like any of this)
Salad (with peppers in it, particularly olive garden salad)
Pizza with veggies (mushrooms, olives, peppers, jalapenos, pepperoni)
Chocolate, like CRAZY 
empanadas (think about these all the time)
Fried mushrooms (yummy)


----------



## TillyMoo

Mushrooms fried with proper butter & fresh garlic.... I could have these for breakfast, lunch & dinner! Been craving this consistently since I was about 7 or 8 weeks


----------



## Rel

I'm with Joeyjo for the curry and just the same here, it's impossible to get one unless you make it yourself! We got some jars when we were in England over Christmas, thankfully, as I'm not always able to cook a full dinner!
I can't drink milk, it tends to make me poorly, but over Christmas, someone put some in my cup of tea and Iactually managed to drink it!That was a first, but I'm not brave enough to try it again.
Other than that, pancakes and doughnuts are quite high on my list!!!


----------



## OpheliaVY

pinkpassion said:


> My cravings:
> MILK!!!!!!!!!
> peppers (bell peppers, banana peppers, jalapenos- normally don't like any of this)
> Salad (with peppers in it, particularly olive garden salad)
> Pizza with veggies (mushrooms, olives, peppers, jalapenos, pepperoni)
> Chocolate, like CRAZY
> empanadas (think about these all the time)
> Fried mushrooms (yummy)

Oh gosh I LOVE Olive Garden Salad. Even not pregnant! If I don't go at least once a month I ain't living right! lol They have the dressing at SAMs so I stock up on it to have at home. Reading your post made my mouth water.


----------



## Sizzles

Angel Delight!? Now _there's_ a though! (I don't drink milk, so that's a good alternative). I am trying to eat a yogurt a day though.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Omg I'm so with the ladies saying curry!! I've spent a fortune on Indians which is just weird for me because I hate spicy food, I mean HATE it but I've been having tikka masala and murgh makhani. DH thinks I've gone mad!!


----------



## Babym

Havent really had cravings....I seem continously hungry and have a sweet tooth too when I'm normally a savoury girl! Loving cereal with ice cold milk at breakfast too which I'd normally choose to have toast. 

X


----------



## joeyjo

Boothh said:


> Iv really gone off eggs and I used to eat loads of them! Even took the egg off my sausage and egg mcmuffins (went twice this week to make the hospital trips and early mornings worth it :haha: )


And again you mention the mcD's breakfast stuff of gods! grrrrr :rofl: I'd forgotten about it for a while!


----------



## rainbowsun

I've been having a milk obsession, as well, which is pretty strange for me because usually I never, ever drink milk plain. 

Good to know I'm in good company for this one...


----------



## kaylacrouch93

My craving here recently has been jolly rancher pop cycle (spelling)


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Everything. I've been eating EVERYTHING. Definitely loving junk food, but fruit and veg too. I'm enjoying food so much. And it shows, lol. Forever hungry, even 5 mins after eating.

Last night I was at a friend's house and they had a big bottle of pepsi. Now I try not to have ANY caffeine, but I do have a kinda craving for pepsi. So I had two glasses. It was NOT worth it. I was awake from 3am until 6:30am, restless as anything, and the baby was kicking non-stop! At work now, and so tired!


----------



## trinity_enigm

My hunger kind of dictates my days at the moment. I have breakfast then a mid morning snack as so hungry then at 11:45 my stomach starts trying to turn inside out I'm so hungry. Honestly it's like clockwork and I have to go to a wedding on sat that starts at 12!! I think I'm going to have to take a snack to secretly munch just before the service or I'll be interrupting their vows with my grumbly stomach...


----------



## jenniferannex

I'm the same as most of you ladies with the milk! I just really overflow my cereal, which usually I don't even have cereal I have toast without a thought. But now cereal and milk! Mmmm


----------



## 1eighty

chocolate nesquik and frosties here still, though i now HAVE to have a salad with a red wine vinaigrette with my dinner.

reading back though, i could right go for a proper curry...


----------



## Boothh

Funny how everyone is wanting milk isn't it! Must be some major bone growth going on at the moment :haha: 

Jo - McDonald's breakfast is the best though! :haha:

I dread to think about the weight I'm putting on packing all this food away though!


----------



## Sqwidge

20 week scan today!! yay!! Can't wait to see Baby Bear :)


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

My 20 week scan is also today!!


----------



## Sqwidge

Ella_Hopeful said:


> My 20 week scan is also today!!

ooo what time? mine's at 1.30, can barely concentrate at work! :happydance:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

2:40 Uk time! I know what you mean. Nervous, excited, everything!


----------



## joeyjo

Just been to a friend of a friends and given her 25euro for loads of baby stuff!

A graco pram with parent or forward facing seat unit & a proper carrycot (I only really want the carrycot for by the pool/daytime naps as my bug bee is ok from birth & I'll mostly "wear" baby for walks etc) - I wasn't gonna buy one but so cheap!

IKEA highchair 

3 cot sheets

White company 0-3mth summer weight sleeping bag

Uv screen for pram/car seat etc

Microwave steriliser that will fit my breast pump bits in!


----------



## Boothh

Good luck for the scans!

Sounds a great bargain Jo!
I'm so unorganised, I honestly have a bag of unisex clothes, a pack of muslin squares and a pack of nappies. I keep putting it off :haha:


----------



## LalaR

Just back from our repeat anomaly scan and all is good. Little squiggle was jumping about all over place!! Still big which is scary. Also we asked the doctor and she thinks that we are most likely team blue!!! I'm just so relieved that everything is fine- been up half the night feeling anxious.

As far as cravings go, milk and chocolate! I'm just struggling because I have another cold and when I get one I find milk makes things worse. Xx


----------



## joeyjo

Boothh said:


> Good luck for the scans!
> 
> Sounds a great bargain Jo!
> I'm so unorganised, I honestly have a bag of unisex clothes, a pack of muslin squares and a pack of nappies. I keep putting it off :haha:

I'm only organised coz it's cheap!


----------



## 1eighty

sucks about the cold, Lala :( but good to hear ppls scans are going well :)


----------



## CaliDreaming

Congrts on team blue Lala!!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Team :blue: !!!

Scan went perfectly! 22 weeks on the dot.

Now we have to try not to tell anyone it's a boy because it's meant to be a secret. Wonder how long it will take before we let it slip ;)


----------



## CaliDreaming

Yay another member of Team Blue!! Congrats!


----------



## Sizzles

LalaR - the milk/cold thing is because dairy increased mucus in the body generally, so if you're already snotty, it's only going to exacerbate it. Hope you feel better soon.

I am NOT loving all this talk of milk! People on about drinking loads and covering their cereal in it... eurgh! Can't stand the stuff - unless it's in a milk pudding or a milkshake! I hope my baby won't be deficient! I'm sure if I needed more calcium I would actually crave it, in spite of not liking the stuff.


----------



## confuzion

Congrats lala and Ella on team blue!

Wow June is being dominated by boys!


----------



## SweetMel

Yea! Team blue!


----------



## Rel

Hello girls, I had my scan today and all is well.... and I'm going to even things up a bit as I found out that it's a girl!!!:happydance: so I'm now team pink!:pink:
The only problem is that we now have to agree on a name for a girl, when it was pretty much set for a boy, it will keep us busy for a bit:haha:


----------



## confuzion

Aw yay! Congrats on team pink rel!


----------



## confuzion

June 9th is to team pink what June 14 is to team blue lol. 

Funny I was also due on the 9th and my baby was also a girl. Weird!


----------



## Sassymom

It's funny that it's majority of boys when everyone I know in real life that is pregnant/gave birth this year is all girls! One tried to "curse" us with a girl because she was really thinking hers was a boy, but it backfired lol.


----------



## minni2906

So happy for everyone who has found out pink or blue!!

Had our 20w scan Tuesday at exactly 20 weeks. Baby girl is healthy and was kicking up a storm as I had drank soda before hand. Haha. Also, baby girl is an overacheiver and was measuring 20w6d at the time. I love our little girl so much!

I also had an early one hour glucose test tuesday. Does anyone know what the parameters are for "passing"?


----------



## Sqwidge

All went well at the scan and we have stayed team yellow....argh!! I very very nearly went back into the room to ask her, but decided I would be disappointed with myself if I did!

Here's a pic...baby bear was being an awkward so and so, hands over face and behind head, and in a less than great position but the sonographer managed to get all measurements etc...!
https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d142/sqwidge/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps135d752a.jpg


----------



## Frizzabelle

Glad everyone's scans have been going well! 

I saw my consultant for the first time today at 22 weeks and 5 days! 
She says that she is not worried about whether my hematoma is there or not unless I bleed red blood but she is concerned about the placenta working properly (as that is where the massive bleed came from) throughout the rest of my pregnancy so I'm (finally!) being given extra scans! These are to check baby boys growth and the efficiency of my placenta. I'm to have the jab after birth for my placenta to avoid haemorrhaging and will more than likely need to deliver him on labour ward close to theatre just incase! If I do bleed again or have pains that don't go away I need to go in to be assessed.
I'm so happy that I am being listened to and a professional is sharing my concern instead of being fobbed off all the time, they really do seem to care more the closer you get to viability.
I've not bled for weeks but I do still get terrible pains at times that scare me as I know they are not growing, stretching or ligament pains (I have these too though!) x


----------



## jenniferannex

Frizzy belle I'm glad you are getting the attention you need and feel like you're being looked after properly! :flower:

So glad all scans went well!

Congrats Lala and Ella on team :blue:

And congratulations rel on team pink! :D:pink: another one to try catch up the boys :haha:


----------



## 1eighty

Frizzabelle said:


> I'm so happy that I am being listened to and a professional is sharing my concern instead of being fobbed off all the time

:happydance:

that is good news indeed! happy for you hun, and you get extra peeks too!


----------



## LalaR

Congrats on team pink rel! I know what you mean about names. We were so convinced baby was a girl we only had girls names picked out. Boys names are so much harder for us to agree on. ( especially since DH can only come up with names of his favourite sports men!!) xx


----------



## JerseyRose

Thought I would post a bump pic and my nursery so far! Can't tell I like pink at all right haha

https://i1324.photobucket.com/albums/u608/TiarnaHall/799CC168-149B-42B2-A2CC-BD8C191EBA77_zpsnivzl2i9.jpg
https://i1324.photobucket.com/albums/u608/TiarnaHall/bth_IMG_5678_zps149783cf.jpg


----------



## Frizzabelle

1eighty said:


> Frizzabelle said:
> 
> 
> I'm so happy that I am being listened to and a professional is sharing my concern instead of being fobbed off all the time
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> that is good news indeed! happy for you hun, and you get extra peeks too!Click to expand...

I know! :happydance: so happy to be able to see him a few more times before he arrives :flower: x


----------



## Boothh

Squidge I felt the same lol! I really wanted to ask but I know it will be worth it. What makes it worse is DH seems to get the same train home from work as the sonographer we've had 3 times! He said he's always tempted to ask her when he sees her lol!! 

I thought I'd show you my cool valentines present that arrived today..

https://i825.photobucket.com/albums/zz173/boothh/02AFC034-959C-4BDB-8404-4B2FC0C7F092.jpg

I love it!! DH is good at picking presents I love lol.
Has anybody got any fun plans for valentines / the weekend?
I think were going to get Chinese food tonight. And tomorrow Jesse is home from Disneyland! He's been gone for a whole week and the house has been so quiet! I can't wait til he's home x


----------



## joeyjo

I love it Boothh! 

I asked DH what he wanted for dinner & he too is wanting proper curry! No Indian take away near us but it looks like one might be opening soon! Anyhow uncooked a lamb curry last night & I've made raita, tomato & onion salad and bought poppadums & mango chutney ! Should be easy to do tonight now! Gonna get some pud from shop! I might have a glass of cava too :)


----------



## Sqwidge

Boothh, that is brilliant! 

I have a feeling it's a boy as when she asked me what Joshua wanted and I said girl i saw a look flash across her face which kinda said 'hope he's not disappointed' but we shall see, maybe she was trying to hide excitement, who knows!

We haven't got any plans tonight, i may have to get something when i go into town for my opticians appointment later from Waitrose!

Have a nice day/evening everyone :)


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

I love your dh's gift, super sweet! We don't do valentines, we always end up in a fight somehow so we skip it and will do something tomorrow! I did request a back rub if he felt the need to give me something :winkwink:


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

confuzion said:


> June 9th is to team pink what June 14 is to team blue lol.
> 
> Funny I was also due on the 9th and my baby was also a girl. Weird!

Scan on Monday, maybe I will change June 9th and add some blue (hopefully)?:winkwink:


----------



## Boothh

Sqwidge said:


> Boothh, that is brilliant!
> 
> I have a feeling it's a boy as when she asked me what Joshua wanted and I said girl i saw a look flash across her face which kinda said 'hope he's not disappointed' but we shall see, maybe she was trying to hide excitement, who knows!
> 
> We haven't got any plans tonight, i may have to get something when i go into town for my opticians appointment later from Waitrose!
> 
> Have a nice day/evening everyone :)

I kind of think were having a girl because she was asking us what we already have and we said two boys and she was like 'the surprise will definitely be worth it' so I dunno haha 16 weeks to go!


----------



## ladyluck8181

I love the T-shirt Boothh :flower:

We don't celebrate valentines, mainly because we don't feel we need 1 day pushed by card companies to say that we love one another and because (sensitive so I'm spoilering it) 


Spoiler
8 years ago today my best friend had her son stillborn at 40+2, every year the first thing I do the moment my eyes open is text her and it feels wrong to celebrate the day. She is the bestest friend anyone could ask for and is more like my sister than a friend so it's very close to my heart and we were pregnant at the same time, my daughter arrived just under 2 months later :cry:


----------



## pinkpassion

Hey everyone!!! Happy Valentine's day!! Wouldn't it be neat to have your v-day on V-day? Ha, I'm sure some of you are celebrating both v-days today :).. anyway.. 
Today hubby left for work like usual and I slept in like usual and when I woke up I found the sweetest card out on the kitchen counter.. it made me cry like sobbing uncontrollably lol... he means the world to me!!!
Today we are grilling filet steaks, I just put them in marinade! I'm also making a squash/tomato/potato cheese bake, salt and vinegar potato slices, parmesan baked green beans, and red lobster Cheddar biscuits!! I wanted to do salad too but we will already have a lot of food!! I'm also making homemade chocolate chunk cookies and we will eat them warm with ice cream on top!! I can't wait!! I going to get all dolled up for when hubby comes home.. hair makeup, freshly shaved, sexy dress (if I can fit into it again lol) and I'm going to clean the house nice today!! I can't wait for him to get home!!! I better get busy! Have a great day y'all!!!!!


----------



## Mummafrog

Wow those home cooked meals sound delicious ladies! And nice to hear your traditions and non traditions :) 

I'm literally on :cloud9: today for three huge reasons, it is my V-day today! It feels very special to have it on valentines day and super excited to have passed viability.. although honestly I really can't believe it, I can tell she's getting bigger though hehe. 
AND me and my OH celebrated last night because I thought I'd be working tonight (too ill, boo :( ), he took me to a romantic hotel and proposed! It was so right and we both wept.
So I'm just stunned, full of love for my little girl and her daddy who I can now call my fiance :happydance:

Hope everyone has a beautiful day whether you celebrate or not! (We don't always)


----------



## Boothh

We don't make a big deal out of it, I do nice stuff for DH all the time! Not just on valentines day, I mean I bought him spiderman bed sheets, an attack on Titan Tshirt and some pop tarts :haha: hardly romantic gifts. It's only abit of fun really, it does make me laugh to see the people that argue every other day of the year on Facebook taking pics of their cheap flowers lol. But I don't like it when people get all preachy about NOT celebrating, as if it makes their relationship somehow superior. Me and DH actually are the strongest couple I know. Of course we argue and annoy each other but we never argue about anything other than who hasn't cleaned the house or whatever. I wonder if the people that get snippy about it I've their mums Mother's Day cards cus that's just another made up holiday isn't it :shrug: rant over haha! I hope everybody has a good day anyway whether it's a happy valentines day or just a happy Friday ;)


----------



## joeyjo

Mummafrog said:


> Wow those home cooked meals sound delicious ladies! And nice to hear your traditions and non traditions :)
> 
> I'm literally on :cloud9: today for three huge reasons, it is my V-day today! It feels very special to have it on valentines day and super excited to have passed viability.. although honestly I really can't believe it, I can tell she's getting bigger though hehe.
> AND me and my OH celebrated last night because I thought I'd be working tonight (too ill, boo :( ), he took me to a romantic hotel and proposed! It was so right and we both wept.
> So I'm just stunned, full of love for my little girl and her daddy who I can now call my fiance :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone has a beautiful day whether you celebrate or not! (We don't always)

Congrats mummafrog x


----------



## CaliDreaming

Yay congrats on Team Pink Rel! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Boothh

Gah so I was at the hospital twice last week and twice this week.. Now I have to go back on Tuesday because I have 'a severe vitamin D deficiency so we want to manage you differently' thought I would get some peace but no!


----------



## Sassymom

Well today is my V-Day on V-Day!! And DH and I was supposed to go into the City for a baby moon, but baby had other ideas. I couldn't get to sleep because I was having these horrible cramps. Finally at 3:30am I gave up and called the emergency line for my OB and got in touch with a doctor that said to some into the hospital immediately. Well DH works 3rd shift and I didn't want to call and wake my parents so I dug my car out of the snow and drove in by myself. 

Apparently I was dehydrated and having severe contractions. Baby and I stayed in the hospital for about 6 hours for fluids an observation. My mom and hubs came up to join me about 6:30 and 8 respectively. 

I am now on bed rest with instruction to drink as much water as I possibly can. So much for going away this weekend :( at least I am still in the JUNE birth club. June is so much nicer to have a baby in than February at 24 weeks..


----------



## CaliDreaming

Mummafrog said:


> Wow those home cooked meals sound delicious ladies! And nice to hear your traditions and non traditions :)
> 
> I'm literally on :cloud9: today for three huge reasons, it is my V-day today! It feels very special to have it on valentines day and super excited to have past viability.. although honestly I really can't believe it, I can tell she's getting bigger though hehe.
> AND me and my OH celebrated last night because I thought I'd be working tonight (too ill, boo :( ), he took me to a romantic hotel and proposed! It was so right and we both wept.
> So I'm just stunned, full of love for my little girl and her daddy who I can now call my fiance :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone has a beautiful day whether you celebrate or not! (We don't always)

Congrats Mummafrog!! That was such a romantic proposal. I'm so happy for you and all the good things happening in your life right now. And yes, it really is a relief to get past V-day. I didn't even realize what it was until this thread.


----------



## Sqwidge

Aww congrats mommafrog!


----------



## Sizzles

Congratulations Mummafrog! No wonder you're on :cloud9:!



joeyjo said:


> I love it Boothh!
> 
> I asked DH what he wanted for dinner & he too is wanting proper curry! No Indian take away near us but it looks like one might be opening soon! Anyhow uncooked a lamb curry last night & I've made raita, tomato & onion salad and bought poppadums & mango chutney ! Should be easy to do tonight now! Gonna get some pud from shop! I might have a glass of cava too :)

'How do you uncook a curry?' That was my first thought when I read that. When I thought about it, I decided maybe that it was that you'd prepped it all to cook tonight? Is that right?

Sassy - glad to hear the professional have everything under control for you. V scary though, and a shame you missed out on your trip away. Tell bubs the weather is NOT good, so he/she is better off staying put for a few more months! (can't see now I'm replying, where you live, so maybe the weather is ok where you are, but it certainly isn't where I am!)

For Valentines Day we are just having a M&S 'dine in for 2' meal, which OH bought yesterday. He was telling me about his choices though, saying that he looked at the starters and there was breaded camembert, which he decided I couldn't have, antipasti style cured meats, which he'd heard me say were a no-no, some seafood thing, which he wasn't sure about (though he knew I've eaten prawns, but obviously was unsure of the other components) so he settled on the crab, which he nervously asked if this was ok when I got home! We don't celebrate V-day particularly, but I usually push for a meal out at some other time. And whoever said about the cheap flowers pics on FB, I completely agree! I just looked and saw a sort of relative had posted a pic of what look like £2.99 flowers from the supermarket. This is by no ways me being judgmental in any way, as I actually rate supermarket flowers and the cheaper ones are fine for just brightening up the home, but to actually post a picture of them I felt was a bit weird! (But then I don't get the whole FB thing anyway, and only look in from time to time on my Mum's account!)


----------



## BabyMaybe917

How have I not known this section of bnb existed. I guess I've just never scrolled down enough. Hope I'm not too late to join you all. I'm due June 3rd! :flower:

A little about me. DH and I have been married for 7 years, TTC for 2 years before our :bfp: in September!!! We were pregnant with twins but sadly after seeing the heart beats both twice we lost baby a on October 31st. I've had quite an eventful pregnancy, with complications of spotting and cramping after losing baby a. We thought I was in the clear and I went back to work for 3 weeks before I started having contractions and had bleeding at 19w6d. I was put in the hospital for a few hours. 4 days later at my follow-up I was referred to a MFM specialist for shortened cervix. That appointment went so well I had my ultrasound and was admitted before meeting the Dr. :dohh: 

So I was in the hospital for a week. I can't have the cerclage because of contractions but I have an extremely short cervix. It was 7mm on admission and is now sitting at 11mm or 1.1 cm. I had a cervical pessary put in place, use Prometrium suppositories, and take Procardia to keep the contractions at bay. At my last Dr visit they said things seem to be progressing well but I'm still at risk of Ellie coming early. (Oh yes btw it's a girl and we've named her Ellie! Still debating on her middle name.) He said it could be this week or 2 months from now. As a precaution I've had the steroid injections to mature her lungs already.

So an eventful pregnancy bot hopefully I've given you the highlights, and in future discussions you'll understand my craziness! :wacko:
As a side note to add to the craziness my niece (4) and nephew (7) have lived with us since last April and we are in the process of adopting our niece (homestudy is a week from today)! And we will be getting guardianship of our nephew (court on Thursday)! So we've definetely got our hands full. A year a go I was still getting used to having a dog, now I have 2 kids and a 3rd on the way! :wacko:


----------



## Rozzer

Congrats mummafrog! That's awesome.

It's our wedding anniversary today, so we are going out to dinner :) kinda wish it was v day as that would be awesome, but I'll take 23 weeks!!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Sassymom said:


> Well today is my V-Day on V-Day!! And DH and I was supposed to go into the City for a baby moon, but baby had other ideas. I couldn't get to sleep because I was having these horrible cramps. Finally at 3:30am I gave up and called the emergency line for my OB and got in touch with a doctor that said to some into the hospital immediately. Well DH works 3rd shift and I didn't want to call and wake my parents so I dug my car out of the snow and drove in by myself.
> 
> Apparently I was dehydrated and having severe contractions. Baby and I stayed in the hospital for about 6 hours for fluids an observation. My mom and hubs came up to join me about 6:30 and 8 respectively.
> 
> I am now on bed rest with instruction to drink as much water as I possibly can. So much for going away this weekend :( at least I am still in the JUNE birth club. June is so much nicer to have a baby in than February at 24 weeks..

OMG. I'm glad that you and baby are okay!! V-day is a nice milestone but I can't imagine giving birth right now! 

Anyway, hope hubby is going to serve you dinner in bed for Valentine's Day!


----------



## confuzion

OMG mummafrog - sounds so freaking exciting! What a wonderful time in your life :happydance:. Big big big congrats!

boothh - My goodness you poor lady, you've had so many health issues this pregnancy I feel for you :hugs:. Hopefully it calms down now for an easy peasy pregnancy and section.

Congrats on V-day for everyone who has reached the milestone!!

babymaybe - my goodness what a ride you've had this pregnancy! Hope Ellie stays put until she's ready for the world! It's most definitely not too late to join! Congrats and welcome!


----------



## Mummafrog

Thank you for the congrats and sweet words ladies, they mean a lot <3 Congratulations to others who have reached V-day, or all the other things worth celebrating! :happydance:

Welcome babymaybe! Sorry it has been a bumpy road but you and your OH must be strong together and how wonderful to have your family expand so suddenly :) Wishing you lots of luck with all of that!

Sassymom so glad you're okay and baby is still tucked in safe and sound, sending you :hugs:


----------



## 1eighty

ladyluck - big hugs for your friend, it's so sweet what you do at this time of year for her.

mummafrog - gratz!!!

babymaybe - welcome to the mad house!

V-dayers... joining you tomorrow ;)

and valentine's... DH treated me to a donner bursa, and i made pudding for us both (rarity because he's still dieting so when i make pudding it's usually for me to scoff. and i wonder why i'm gaining weight faster than a newborn baby blue whale).


----------



## minni2906

Welcome babymaybe! What a wild ride you've had! 

Congrats mummafrog!

DF and I have postponed our Valentine's Day until tomorrow because he had to work last night and we came to visit my sister and her peanut today. Gosh my neice is getting so big! 

Congrats to everyone reaching v-day!!


----------



## Mangoes

Hey ladies!! I have a question for those of you who have had children before. I've noticed at my ultrasounds and doctor's appointments, my DS seems a bit big already. At my 7 week sonogram, he was the size of baby at about 8 weeks. At my 19 week sonogram, he was already 13 oz. At my 21 week appt, my uterus was a week ahead.

Even the midwife was a bit surprised, mainly because I'm so small and petite. My dates are correct. I just wondered if he'll be big lol. I know my hubby was a big baby when he was born.


----------



## joeyjo

Sonograms can be out by 20% or so easily and in the early stages by up to 5 days.

I presume the uterus measurement is your fundal height - it's very inaccurate. With my first it never got above 29cm (29week) I had extra growth scans and maybe was on track until last few weeks when placenta started to fail. They thought he would be about 6lb but he was 7lb 4oz on his due date. My uterus fundal height measured 10-11 weeks behind!!!!

Baby2 - uterus measured 6 weeks behind, scan measured to dates or a few days ahead. Baby born at 39weeks and was 8lb10oz

Baby3 - measuring a week ahead on scans, very little bump so far ... I predict similar to ds2

Usually with fundal height. 1cm correlates to 1wk and they don't worry if you are 2-3cm out.


----------



## LalaR

Sounds like you are having a big baby mangoes!! Last time my lo was a bit ahead on scan but at birth was completely average! Scans are just an indication. This time baby is even bigger. I have a glucose test in another 4 1/2 weeks just to make sure I've not got gestational diabetes. Your specialist may send you for one too if baby is that big. Good luck. Xx


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

hi girls . We finally got our power back after 3 days 
I am glad everyone is doing good . I dont post much but I am here pretty much every day .
23 weeks today . Have doc app in monday and another scan in 2 weeks because baby still not cooperating with measurements of hearth and spine . he moves too much :D 
We still struggle with names :( 
Have pretty much nothing ready for the baby , saving some money :) 

Did I mention to you I am doing online research studies / surveys ? Its a nice way how to make some money at home . They pay by check or paypal . If someone is interested can you please use my refferal link when signing up ? I will get 5$ for each person who is going to do that . So if you are please interested , please dont forget to put in my refferal code ,it would really help , thank you :) and I forgot the refferal link : https://tryvindale.com/Vxo8plTq


----------



## Boothh

My first baby measured small on fundal height I measured 4 weeks behind and I had a scan a week before he was born and they predicted he would be about 6lbs.. He was born on due date at 8lbs 9oz!

Second baby measured big all the way through and estimated birth weight was 10lbs well he was 7lbs 4oz (I believe he had a false weight due to iv though and was more likely about 6lbs 12oz)

This baby is so far measuring about a week behind so we will see!


----------



## joeyjo

Bump pic 22+4 - definitely there all the time now, a few trousers are tight & some tops pull over it & make it look bigger. Looked massive after valentines curry but I was so full I couldn't move to take a pic!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mangoes

Oh wow! Well, we will definitely see how big he is when he's born!


----------



## trinity_enigm

How are you ladies dealing with pgp/spd? I'm getting quite a lot of pain now and think I might have to make an appointment with my gp but I don't just want to get painkillers- did anyone else find it easy to get referred to physio or anything like that?


----------



## Rel

I know what you mean, I am in quite a bit of pain myself, but I think that it may be because I am overdoing things a bit. I'm not doing anythingabout it right now, except try to slow down a bit, but it's easier said than done!
Anyway, it's V-day for me today!!!:happydance:


----------



## Sizzles

Bounty pack question:
Where is the best place to pick up your Mum to Be pack, based on contents? My voucher says if I collect from Asda there will be an item of baby clothing included - is it worth it or are there better bits from elsewhere?


----------



## trinity_enigm

Ooh it's vday for me too today! Yay!!

I tried to get my pack from two separate asdas and couldn't get it- apparently they have problems ordering large quantities and they all go the day they're delivered. I got mine from boots and it had a mini tub of sudacrem, Horlicks sample, fairy washing powder sample, pack of 20 dettol wipes and a hooded towel that's really cute. Can't remember if there was anything else but seemed like loads when I opened it and dh was quite impressed.


----------



## Boothh

I havnt got it yet, I printed the Emma's diary vouchers out so gonna get those next time I'm in town need to look where the best place to go is!


----------



## jenniferannex

Hi all!! Not been on in a few days!

Congrats mummafrog that's lovely :D

I'm also in pain with SPD, not gone to physio yet but thinking I'm going to have to! My MW said to just refer myself.

Congrats on V days :happydance:

Sizzles, I got mine from asda as it said you get an item of clothing, it was just some scratch mits :dohh: useful but not something id go out of my way to asda to get xx


----------



## Boothh

I never used scratch mitts with my boys, don't think I'll even buy any this time! Both my babies liked to suck their fingers so I felt cruel to put mitts on them x


----------



## Rel

I used scratch mitts with my son because he used to scratch himself round the eyes and it used to worry us a bit, until my cousin (who is a doctor) said that this was silly and he cut his fingernails for us. With my daughter I don't think I ever used them... I definitely wouldn't buy any, especially when you often get them with newborn outfits.


----------



## LalaR

I had my first physio appointment this morning for SPD and am so glad I did. The pain is much less already. I put in a self referral about 2 weeks ago so they saw me quite quickly. I'd definitely recommend it.

Sounds as though the bounty packs are better than when I was pregnant before. All I ever got was junk leaflets, fruit flakes and a toilet roll!!! I just got the voucher this morning so might try boots on Thursday. I've also got to collect my free change bag from boots. It's quite good the freebies you can get.


----------



## Boothh

Oh yeah I need to update my boots thing to be in parenting club again!


----------



## trinity_enigm

Glad the physios working out for you! After moaning this morning I'm actually having a relatively pain free day- I think it must be because I swapped my boots with a slight heel for flat ballet pumps today so think that might be helping. Will see how it is tonight as usually gets worse in the evening. 

As much as I want to feel better, it blooming typical that I'm feeling better today as have a midwife appointment tomorrow and don't want to bring it up if it's righted itself but also don't want to miss the opportunity if it's just a good day iyswim?


----------



## minni2906

Definitely feel you ladies on the pain. My hips have been killing me since before I knew I was pregnant! I have tried everything to relieve it but nothing seems to work. Little girl will be worth it though.


----------



## Sizzles

Thanks for the info re Bounty packs ladies. I agree that a pair of scratch mitts barely counts as 'baby clothing' and isn't worth going out of the way for. I've already bought a pack of scratch mitts (maybe a couple of pairs??), but it never occurred to me that it wouldn't actually be necessary! I shan't buy any more - as you say, many of the sleepsuits come with built-in scratch mitts.

Oh my goodness! OH and I have just had an hour long conversation about travel systems/prams/car seats! It's defo a case of 'confused.com' at our house! I've said that the only real way to tackle this is to talk to our friends who have babies/young children and also to go somewhere where we can be guided. His concern is that anywhere that sells these things will have sales in mind when they advise us, but I still think it's a starting point. How did you all come to a decision on what to buy? And also, how many car seats do you end up having?


----------



## joeyjo

Personally I bought a baby car seat but don't like using them on a pushchair so never bothered with the adaptors etc for the pushchair.

With the pram/pushchair you need to decide what is important to you...
Size - most importantly folded size & your boot size!
Ease of fold - especially important if you take buses etc.
Parent facing - how long for just till 6mths or thru the toddler years (my son is 26mths and still parent facing. I feel the benefits of parent facing increase as he gets older! 
Bassinet/carrycot, soft baby nest or lie flat seat - in the UK all these options are ok in June IMO but here in Spain I think a soft baby nest type would be too hot, likewise in a cold environment a lie flat seat could be harder to keep baby warm in. 
Car seat able to go on wheels if that's what you want
Shopping basket size (surprisingly important!)

Car seats - we have had an infant carrier and then upsized to kiddy seats with an impact shield. We looked at extended rear facing seats but they were difficult to fit in our old car. We have baby seats then our kiddy seats are 1-12yrs. So 2 seats per kids. We only have one car but I would consider buying duplicate car seats if we bought a second car so we could have 1 person drop off. & the other pick up etc...


----------



## LalaR

We have isofix car seats. My little girl is still in the rear facing baby carrier but will move into the next stage forward facing before baby arrives. Both fit the same isofix base so we have 2 bases. (Maxi cosi pebble and pearl with the family fix base.)
We went to a mothercare expectant parent event for info/advice and there was no pressure to buy.

I was keen for a lie flat carrycot option for our pram so we could use it for night sleeping for trips away and daytime sleeps in the house. It was so handy! At 6 months we moved onto the pushchair with lie flat setting if needed. Now baby #2 is coming I'm hoping to find a tandem with a carrycot.


----------



## 1eighty

trinity_enigm said:


> How are you ladies dealing with pgp/spd?...did anyone else find it easy to get referred to physio or anything like that?

self-referred and an appointment within a week. any time i need to see them again, i call up and again i'm in within a week :) i have exercises which i'm supposed to do but keep forgetting, advice (not to overdo it basically, if i go out for a short walk on monday i'm to stay in on tuesday etc) and a super sexy tubigrip to help support the bump.



LalaR said:


> I've also got to collect my free change bag from boots. It's quite good the freebies you can get.

hell yeah! i signed up with everyone BUT boots the last time, so this time imma get me a free change bag :D



Sizzles said:


> And also, how many car seats do you end up having?

we currently have 4 carseats for 1 baby. HAHAHAHAHA yeah. the infant carrier that came with his pram, he was in that til his head reached the top. then we moved him to a group 1-2-3 but felt it was too upright for him as he'd still fall asleep in the car easily at that stage, so got a second hand group 1 forward facing but reclining one that he's in at the moment. my dad has the 1-2-3 seat in his car as he has taylor quite often, then i got a new 0-1 seat (rear and forward facing) for the minion for when he outgrows the infant carrier. will look into another 1-2-3 seat for dad's car when the time comes, and then booster seats for later. *phew*



LalaR said:


> I was keen for a lie flat carrycot option for our pram so we could use it for night sleeping for trips away and daytime sleeps in the house. It was so handy! At 6 months we moved onto the pushchair with lie flat setting if needed.

this is where the umove is great. the infant carrier will do for the minion to sleep in (taylor did for a while when the colic was bad) and the main pram lies flat, it's where taylor has the majority of his naps today. so in a pinch all we need is the pram and carrier and a couple of blankets for staying over places.


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

1


----------



## Boothh

I got the bounty pack today from boots and was quite impressed I actually got loads of stuff!
A hooded towel
Mini sudocrem
Pack of dettol wipes
Sachet of ovaltine
Some fairy washing tablets
And some decent sized samples of cussons hand sanitizer, stretch mark cream and baby bath. Gonna get the Emma's diary bags when DH gives me the vouchers I made him print out that are still in his work bag lol!

So I went to hosp again today and have been given lots of vit D supplements.. 5 a day!! So thinking I must be quite deficient. Also had my thyroid checked and calcium levels. 
AND I saw my old consultant from when I had teddy today and she straight away asked me if I wanted to change to her clinic instead of the one I was already under and I said yes! So feeling a lot happier now I have a consultant I get on with!


----------



## trinity_enigm

Ok I am sure that the fruit tickers are wrong. I've gone from a grapefruit which has to be a maximum of like 15cms to a cantaloupe that has to be about 25 cms. I have another size visualiser on an app that I've just discovered that says I was a grapefruit at 19 weeks, a cantaloupe at 21 weeks and an eggplant for the last couple of weeks. It's so very random!!


----------



## Sizzles

trinity_enigm said:


> Ok I am sure that the fruit tickers are wrong. I've gone from a grapefruit which has to be a maximum of like 15cms to a cantaloupe that has to be about 25 cms. I have another size visualiser on an app that I've just discovered that says I was a grapefruit at 19 weeks, a cantaloupe at 21 weeks and an eggplant for the last couple of weeks. It's so very random!!

I'm with you there Trinity! I'm kind of ignoring the fruit ticker now, but still red the 'info' part. I agree that it seems completely random, although I think the earlier weeks were ok.


----------



## joeyjo

My pregnancy app says baby at 23weeks is 11.5inches long and the size of a large mango - 11.5inches is a massively large mango!!!

I've been feeling a bit weird about the approaching V-day next week. Almost don't want it to arrive, I don't think I'll feel relaxed until more like 32weeks and obviously I really want baby to cook till term. I didn't feel this apprehensive with the others but last time I shared a due date with a close family friend, her baby arrived over 3 months early and it was so surreal to look at him and know that inside me was the same! He is doing remarkably fine but they had such a hard start - he was their first, the thought of going thru what they did and having the other 2 to look after and being in a foreign country is terrifying :cry: I know it probably won't happen anyway but to me V day just doesn't really feel like a landmark this time.


----------



## LalaR

I know what you mean joeyjo, I'm at v day today but I worked for a wee while in nicu and I know how scary a very prem baby would be. Hoping our squiggle cooks for a long time yet.


----------



## Boothh

Jo :hugs: I know what you mean, it is scary and it only gets scarier with the more responsibility you already have! Hopefully none of us go before 37 weeks and all have lovely healthy babies x


----------



## trinity_enigm

joeyjo said:


> My pregnancy app says baby at 23weeks is 11.5inches long and the size of a large mango - 11.5inches is a massively large mango!!!
> 
> I've been feeling a bit weird about the approaching V-day next week. Almost don't want it to arrive, I don't think I'll feel relaxed until more like 32weeks and obviously I really want baby to cook till term. I didn't feel this apprehensive with the others but last time I shared a due date with a close family friend, her baby arrived over 3 months early and it was so surreal to look at him and know that inside me was the same! He is doing remarkably fine but they had such a hard start - he was their first, the thought of going thru what they did and having the other 2 to look after and being in a foreign country is terrifying :cry: I know it probably won't happen anyway but to me V day just doesn't really feel like a landmark this time.

Try not to think of it in the bad terms but the good terms- none of us want a little premmie because it's a hard start in life but it's better than the alternative- I'm just pleased that my little bubba has a chance now that he/she didn't have before but I still hope it stays cooking for as long as possible.


----------



## Boothh

Boothh said:


> I got the bounty pack today from boots and was quite impressed I actually got loads of stuff!
> A hooded towel
> Mini sudocrem
> Pack of dettol wipes
> Sachet of ovaltine
> Some fairy washing tablets
> And some decent sized samples of cussons hand sanitizer, stretch mark cream and baby bath. Gonna get the Emma's diary bags when DH gives me the vouchers I made him print out that are still in his work bag lol!
> 
> So I went to hosp again today and have been given lots of vit D supplements.. 5 a day!! So thinking I must be quite deficient. Also had my thyroid checked and calcium levels.
> AND I saw my old consultant from when I had teddy today and she straight away asked me if I wanted to change to her clinic instead of the one I was already under and I said yes! So feeling a lot happier now I have a consultant I get on with!

Forgot to say there was also a 7 days worth of pregnacare! 
Definitely worth filling the form in from the first pack :) x


----------



## 1eighty

re: the fruit tickers - depends on where the fruit is. in the uk, a "large" avocado is perhaps 2/3rds - 3/4ths the length of your hand. in zimbabwe, a "regular" avocado is longer and fatter than your hand. similar disparity is found in eggplants, mangoes. lemons and limes over there are huge compared with what you get in the supermarkets over here. even bell peppers are larger, though not by such a large margin.


afm: i'm in at the shrink tomorrow. i think i need back on meds asap. my moods - unstable but tolerable until recently - have begun to cycle in a way that i can't predict, and the cycling is getting faster. i'm really struggling, esp when DS has a bad night/day. so, best to get it sorted now and get something i can take and safely BF with after.


----------



## Sizzles

I was very excited to pick up my Bounty pack today. (for those of you who may recall, I had trouble getting the initial pack, but in the end they sent me one).
Mine had:
a hooded towel
2 Persil washing liquid samples
1 Fairy washing tablet sample
1 dishwasher tablet sample
Asda scratch mitts
Mum & Me mini samples (as Boothh listed)
mini pot of sudocreme
sachet of Ovaltine
Pack of Dettol wipes
A weeks supply of Pregnacare vitamins

I excitedly told OH (he was less excited!) that in a few weeks time I get to pick up another freebie pack! (Emma's Diary) It's the little things...


----------



## Boothh

Sizzles - those mum and me samples are huge for samples arnt they!! Like travel size amounts not stingy like usual I'm really impressed with them! 
And I thought the vouchers in were quite good too like quite big savings with them, they have deffo improved in the last 5 years x


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Rel said:


> I know what you mean, I am in quite a bit of pain myself, but I think that it may be because I am overdoing things a bit. I'm not doing anythingabout it right now, except try to slow down a bit, but it's easier said than done!
> Anyway, it's V-day for me today!!!:happydance:

Happy V-Day!!! :wohoo:



Sizzles said:


> Thanks for the info re Bounty packs ladies. I agree that a pair of scratch mitts barely counts as 'baby clothing' and isn't worth going out of the way for. I've already bought a pack of scratch mitts (maybe a couple of pairs??), but it never occurred to me that it wouldn't actually be necessary! I shan't buy any more - as you say, many of the sleepsuits come with built-in scratch mitts.
> 
> Oh my goodness! OH and I have just had an hour long conversation about travel systems/prams/car seats! It's defo a case of 'confused.com' at our house! I've said that the only real way to tackle this is to talk to our friends who have babies/young children and also to go somewhere where we can be guided. His concern is that anywhere that sells these things will have sales in mind when they advise us, but I still think it's a starting point. How did you all come to a decision on what to buy? And also, how many car seats do you end up having?

We had two brands that I narrowed down based on safety testing, friends recommendations, and online reviews. I ultimately decided on a Graco. I'm not sure what options you have where you are. It's a pretty common/popular brand around here though. And the one I found has the most adorable pink/purple colors! :haha:



trinity_enigm said:


> Ok I am sure that the fruit tickers are wrong. I've gone from a grapefruit which has to be a maximum of like 15cms to a cantaloupe that has to be about 25 cms. I have another size visualiser on an app that I've just discovered that says I was a grapefruit at 19 weeks, a cantaloupe at 21 weeks and an eggplant for the last couple of weeks. It's so very random!!

I've used a couple different apps from my phone trying to find one I like and I've found the same thing. Some of them give measurements for one week then a week later the other app gives the same measurements. :dohh: I finally just picked the one that was easiest to use and go by that. It's all a general idea of size anyways. Our baby girl measures ahead pretty consistently in weight and length measurements so it's probably off even more because of that.


----------



## Rozzer

My baby boy was born at 29 weeks and spent 68 days in NICU which was not much fun but he's perfect now.

I'm also hoping nine of us go pre-term xx


----------



## LalaR

Hope you feel better soon 1eighty. Xx


----------



## Rozzer

I just re read my post and I meant NONE not nine!

I hope NONE of us go pre-term!!!!


----------



## Boothh

Rozzer said:


> I just re read my post and I meant NONE not nine!
> 
> I hope NONE of us go pre-term!!!!

:haha:


----------



## trinity_enigm

Rozzer said:


> I just re read my post and I meant NONE not nine!
> 
> I hope NONE of us go pre-term!!!!

Haha I did think you were being rather specific lol


----------



## Sizzles

Rozzer said:


> I just re read my post and I meant NONE not nine!
> 
> I hope NONE of us go pre-term!!!!

I know it shouldn't have, but this really made me laugh! I didn't notice you'd put 'nine' until you re-posted. I wondered which 9 of us you'd chosen!
It's good to know that your little boy has done well in spite of his traumatic start to life though.


----------



## Rel

Sorry girls, but I need to rant.
I went to a meal with some of my family last night and it went well, except for my mother who keeps having digs at me.
To start with, I keep getting reminded that "It's going to be difficult with 3!" and "You need to get your two sorted otherwise you won't manage!" My kids are really quite well behaved and I do tend to givethem a little bit more freedom when there are other people there, ie not tell them off for everything they do that is remotely naughty (not even that) for example, last night, my daughter who is getting to be toilet trained (she's fine with n°1 but not with n°2) kept going to the toilet too often, I admit, but at least she was trying. When there (sorry if tmi ) she would manage a pump but not anything else. Anyway, I let her get on with it because at least she's trying... and we were just with close family... until My husband and I decided to stop her because she started to make it a game and my mother just went "Don't give in!" as if I would have! If I decide to tell my daughter to stop doing something, I am not about to just let her do it !!!
Anyway, between having "good kids" and "having to be more strict with them" where do I stand... I must be lucky that my kids are good just out of their own kindness!!!
Anyway, just before we left, she managed to get in that I must be carefull not to put too much weight on! She keeps having that dig!!! So I told her quite plainly that I have so far only put about 3 kg on, to which she said "No, you haven't!" Thanks!!!
For my first, I put 10 kg on,which is the amount of weight you are supposed to put on on average but that "is too much!" and with my daughter, I only put about 7 kg on, but even that would be too much!!!
She is driving me insane.
Today, I just can't get over it so sorry for the long rant but I had to get it off my chest!

By the way, Rozzer, your typo made me smile!


----------



## rainbowsun

I can't believe I've reached V-day! But the funny part is that 40 weeks is still a long, long, time away.
Does anyone else feel that the mid-20s are moving slowly?


----------



## Sassymom

rainbowsun said:


> I can't believe I've reached V-day! But the funny part is that 40 weeks is still a long, long, time away.
> Does anyone else feel that the mid-20s are moving slowly?

Oh I am totally feeling it is moving slowly... It seemed like getting to 20 weeks was SOOO fast... Now I am almost 25 and I feel like it has been forever! Not that I should be complaining though, I have so much to do to get ready for baby! FTM and first of my friends/family to have a baby (the youngest in my family is turning 18 this year). So much to get, so much to do and so much to learn in 15 weeks!


----------



## LegoHouse

My slowest point was between 16 and 20 weeks, it has sped up again now. It won't be long before I have 3 to chase around everywhere. I think I can hold off for another 16 weeks :lol:


----------



## Boothh

I feel like it's slowing down abit too, i think I'm ready for 3rd tri now and I'll be happy once I get there!
Starting to think about organizing and what not. Planning on baby shopping over the next few weeks and sorting out the kids sleeping arrangements to free up the cot!
I'm also trying to plan both their birthdays while I have the chance to! Ted will be 2 in May so it will be less than a month til baby arrives, I think were going to Thomas land and I'm going to buy his presents in the next few weeks so I can cross that off the to do list. And Jesse will be 5 in August and he wants a birthday party with friends from school so I'm looking at hiring the village hall for that! No idea what presents to get him though (Ted is getting an easel and lots of art equipment and some dinosaur train stuff I think)

Phew! At least I don't need much for the baby so I can get that out of the way pretty quickly! 

Has anybody thought about hospital bag yet?


----------



## Sqwidge

Soooo slow! The beginning part of pregnancy flew by, just dragging now...

I have _thought_ about hospital bag, but not got anywhere with sorting it! 

Desperately trying to get the extension sorted at the moment, I really hope that the plans go through by the end of march and we can start straight away, then it may just be finished before baby bear gets here! It's all so stressful though.


----------



## Boothh

Same as me Squidge.. I thought about it. The idea of sitting and writing a list of stuff I'll need in 15 (almost) weeks makes my brain fog up abit though. I am planning to buy myself some new pjs though and 'save' them for my hospital bag! Lol


----------



## BabyMaybe917

I've got most of my hospital bag packed already. Just have to add toothbrush, phone charger, and a few extra clothing items and go. I packed early because of my stay in the hospital and risk for preterm labor. DH also has a list of everything for my bag so if we have to leave before adding those last few items he can come back and finish.


----------



## minni2906

I haven't even thought about a hospital bag yet!


----------



## SweetMel

Me neither. :dohh: I think pregnancy brain has already got to me. I will need to buy a new night gown or something. :wacko:


----------



## joeyjo

I left my hospital bag till 11:15pm at 38+6 last time... I finished the ironing & wrapping Xmas presents and said to
DH about 11pm should I go to bed and get an earlyish night or should I pack my hospital bag. I decided to go to bed but as I turned to get into bed my waters went !

Changed my mind & packed a bag :rofl:


----------



## 1eighty

Rel said:


> So I told her quite plainly that I have so far only put about 3 kg on, to which she said "No, you haven't!"

 as it's your mother, you are perfectly within your rights to go absolutely APE at her. MIL, different story. this alone would have had me fuming enough to have verbally taken her down a peg or two, with words that she wouldn't forget in a hurry.



SweetMel said:


> Me neither. :dohh: I think pregnancy brain has already got to me. I will need to buy a new night gown or something. :wacko:

i was hoping to wear DH's rugby shirt that i laboured in with taylor but we can't find it ANYWHERE! starting to think it got left at the hospital by accident :cry:


----------



## 1eighty

and my shrink doesn't want to go the meds route at all, she's gonna get the community psychiatric nurse heavily involved instead and start psychotherapy after the birth (as apparently they won't touch me whilst pregnant).

she's also given me a "prescription". she wants me to have my dad (who lives just down the road) take taylor 2-3 times a week (currently has him once a week plus the occasional overnighter) so that in addition to catching up on the housework, i can have one day of "self-soothing hedonism". in other words, so that i have the time to go out and do something that makes me happy. and you know what, i had to really think about what makes me happy. can't walk much (hips) can't swim easily (local pool now closed), friends that live nearby are currently doing my head in and friends that don't do my head in aren't close by... leaves knitting/crochet, tv and reading. i can't even call cooking something i enjoy because it's so much part of the routine of housework.

i was determined not to lose my identity when i became a mom, but it looks like it's kinda happened anyway. so hubby and i are working on a compromise solution so we can both feel better about things. he's going for counselling through work, see. he's prone to recurrent depression, esp with stress a factor.


on the plus side, taylor STTN last night again :)


----------



## Rel

1eighty said:


> Rel said:
> 
> 
> So I told her quite plainly that I have so far only put about 3 kg on, to which she said "No, you haven't!"
> 
> as it's your mother, you are perfectly within your rights to go absolutely APE at her. MIL, different story. this alone would have had me fuming enough to have verbally taken her down a peg or two, with words that she wouldn't forget in a hurry.
> 
> You picked on exactly what set me off! But I think I have sort of got over it now. I unfortunately am not very good atletting people know when I am unhappy or angry and I tend to keep it to myself, which of course doesn't help!Click to expand...


----------



## Rel

she's also given me a "prescription". she wants me to have my dad (who lives just down the road) take taylor 2-3 times a week (currently has him once a week plus the occasional overnighter) so that in addition to catching up on the housework, i can have one day of "self-soothing hedonism". in other words, so that i have the time to go out and do something that makes me happy. and you know what, i had to really think about what makes me happy. can't walk much (hips) can't swim easily (local pool now closed), friends that live nearby are currently doing my head in and friends that don't do my head in aren't close by... leaves knitting/crochet, tv and reading. i can't even call cooking something i enjoy because it's so much part of the routine of housework.

i was determined not to lose my identity when i became a mom, but it looks like it's kinda happened anyway. so hubby and i are working on a compromise solution so we can both feel better about things. he's going for counselling through work, see. he's prone to recurrent depression, esp with stress a factor.


on the plus side, taylor STTN last night again :)[/QUOTE]


Instead of something that makes you happy, which I think is difficult to pinpoint, maybe you should take it as a time to relax and just do something that isn't house/child related. You could maybegoto see a movie or a play, have a long relaxing bath (not too hot!), just stuff that you just haven't usually got time to do now and that you forgot you ever did in the past!!!
Good luck anyway and I hope you get plenty of full nights sleep, as that will certainly help as well!


----------



## 1eighty

and have bikkits and hot chocolate on the couch watching desperate housewives on demand.... yeah, i could get used to that, i think!


----------



## Rel

Sounds good to me!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Sqwidge

Have definitely felt movements tonight! Have felt odd little flutters and weren't sure if they were baby movement or spasms, but tonight little baby bear has been flip flopping all over the shop. S/he clearly loves tea and cake!!


----------



## Sizzles

Sqwidge said:


> S/he clearly loves tea and cake!!

Don't we all!? :winkwink:


----------



## minni2906

Haha. My baby girl seems to love fountain sodas. Not bottled. She kicks up a storm when I drink them. DF got to feel her kick last night!!! Only once, as her kicks aren't always powerful enough but it was still very exciting. :happydance:


----------



## Boothh

Minni - I used to crave fountain drinks when pregnant with my first. Fountain coke haha couldn't be from a bottle it's not the same!

- yaaay :happydance: V day for me! Next milestone is double digits!


----------



## Rel

Congrats on V day!
What do you mean by double digits? I just can't think... pregnancy brain???:wacko:


----------



## Sizzles

Rel said:


> Congrats on V day!
> What do you mean by double digits? I just can't think... pregnancy brain???:wacko:

I think probably 'double digits' refers to the number of days left until D-day! So I only have a week and a bit to go, as shown by my ticker.

Can someone help me out please? I've received a letter from my GP stating that I should have the whooping cough vaccine after 28 weeks. I was pretty much like 'yes. I'll definitely do that', then someone on another forum was saying about how it's not been tested enough and their mw advised against it, so now I'm very confused! Did I imagine it, or did someone, at some point, post a link to a very sad story of a baby dying from whooping cough because the mother hadn't been vaccinated? If anyone knows what I'm talking about and happens to have the link, or can find it easily, would you please point me in the right direction. Thank you!


----------



## pinkpassion

From what I understand getting the vaccine is a difference in opinion and can be given after 28 weeks or immediately after birth... I haven't asked my Dr what she advises.. but I have seen many women in third tri get the vaccine! I did get my flu vaccine because of the h1n1, there was a post the other day in 3rd tri about a lady who didn't get her flu vaccine and got h1n1 but I don't know the outcome for her personally... I did read a story the other day about an infant dying of complications from the whooping cough, it's quite sad!!!


----------



## Boothh

Yep double digits means less than 100 days to go! :haha:

I didn't have the flu jab and I wasn't even offered it, but I refused last time I was pregnant so maybe it's written down somewhere. 
I'll have to look into whooping cough before I decide. Havnt had it with the boys though I don't think it was offered then!


----------



## 1eighty

it's only being offered now because so many people refused the vaccination 10, 15, 20 years ago and there was a huge rise in the number of cases of whooping cough in 2012 to the extent that quite a few babies died from it: https://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/...gh-cases-up-tenfold-as-another-baby-dies.html

this is just one of the stories of a baby dying from whooping cough, there are many others around though: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...cough-doctors-failed-recognise-didnt-jab.html

as far as i know, the soonest you can vacc your baby is 8w along with the standard diet of jabs they get at that age, which is why it's recommended for pregnant women in 3rd tri (after 26 weeks in my area, and yes i'll be getting it just like last time).


----------



## LalaR

As 1eighty said the whooping cough vaccine is not for the mum but to protect the baby for the first 8 weeks of life. Even if mum is immune it is recommended. There has been more whooping cough on the go so babies are more at risk. I had it late 2012 with my last baby and will again with this one.


----------



## Sassymom

My doctor highly recommends not only me getting it, but anyone that will be around the baby a lot within the first 8 weeks of life. My husband will be getting it as well as me, I may even ask our parents and siblings just in case.


----------



## LizChase

My doctor told me that I should get it, and everyone who will have regular contact with the baby should get it as well. (Hubby, grandparents, etc.) It's extremely contagious, and can easily be fatal to babies. My doctor's office said that whooping cough is making a huge resurgence, and the emergency rooms are full of people with it every year.


----------



## pinkpassion

Lizchase, I just saw You're in Houston!! Me too!!!! :)


----------



## minni2906

I've heard the same thing, everyone who will be near the baby needs to get it.


So, my doctor officially diagnosed me as having gestational diabetes. I cant wrap my head around it. I mean, my blood sugar drops into the 40's or 50's sometimes, how could I have diabetes?! Ugh. Now I'm worrying myself that I'm gonna end up needing a c-section which means I'd have to have a spinal and I just cant fathom a needle in my spine... ugh. :( not a good day.


----------



## SweetMel

Aw. :hugs: Minni. I hope they're wrong. What makes them think you have GD?


----------



## Rel

Hey Minni, sorry to hear about GD, but unless I'm wrong or there are other complications, I don't think it means you won't be able to give birth normally. You'll just have to watch for the size of the baby and avoid eating too much sweet stuff in the mean time... I think!


----------



## Frizzabelle

My midwife hasn't mentioned the whooping cough vaccine but I will ask her about it at my next appointment on Friday.

V-day over here! :) x


----------



## Babym

Sorry about the gd minni. I don't really know a lot about it, have they given you much info on it or booked an appointment with someone who can explain it all to you? Xx


----------



## LizChase

pinkpassion said:


> Lizchase, I just saw You're in Houston!! Me too!!!! :)


Cool! We have a townhome near hermann park/children's museum area. What part are you in?


----------



## minni2906

SweetMel said:


> Aw. :hugs: Minni. I hope they're wrong. What makes them think you have GD?

I hope they're wrong too! They made me do an early GTT at 20 weeks and I failed it. So instead of doing a 3 hr, they just diagnosed it there. 



Rel said:


> Hey Minni, sorry to hear about GD, but unless I'm wrong or there are other complications, I don't think it means you won't be able to give birth normally. You'll just have to watch for the size of the baby and avoid eating too much sweet stuff in the mean time... I think!

I think I'm nervous about it because she was measuring a week ahead at my 20 week ultrasound. But I really don't eat sweets. I don't even like cake or chocolate! I guess that just adds to my confusion on the whole thing. 



Babym said:


> Sorry about the gd minni. I don't really know a lot about it, have they given you much info on it or booked an appointment with someone who can
> explain it all to you? Xx

They've referred me to the Medstar Nutrition and Diabetes counseling. But my mom is a type 2 diabetic so she'll help me with anything I need too. Although I've already been managing my diet the same way they've told me (so far) because of my hypoglycemic history.


----------



## Rel

That's tough! If your mom can help, it will be good...
I hope it goes all right though!


----------



## 1eighty

awww minni, that's crud :( i had GD with taylor, just had to watch my diet and resulting blood sugar levels, report to the specialist with my charts every so often and they gave me growth scans later on in the pregnancy to check he wasn't getting too big. he _was_ a big baby (but by no means the biggest i've ever heard of, 4.02kg), and back to back throughout labour so i ended up needing a little help (forceps). they will keep you straight on everything and you should be able to deliver normally if the GD can be managed :D


----------



## minni2906

Thanks, ladies! It's REALLY reassuring that other women with GD have delivered naturally! 

I've tested my sugars 4 times so far - 2hrs after dinner last night, fasting this morning, 2hrs after breakfast, and 2 hrs after lunch - and all of them have been within normal limits! Hoping this will prove to them that they're wrong!


----------



## pinkpassion

LizChase said:


> pinkpassion said:
> 
> 
> Lizchase, I just saw You're in Houston!! Me too!!!! :)
> 
> 
> Cool! We have a townhome near hermann park/children's museum area. What part are you in?Click to expand...

We are in the northeast side by kingwood!!


----------



## Boothh

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!

My biggest baby is quite poorly, he has a nasty ear infection and keeps throwing up his anti b, has a huge temp and he's so weak it's awful. He also sprained his ankle last night so he's really not having a good time right now!
He wants daddy to sleep with him tonight so I'm on the sofa, hoping it doesn't kill my back too much! Just eating chocolate and watching Bermuda Triangle docs LOL.


----------



## 1eighty

Boothh said:


> Hope everyone is having a good weekend!
> 
> My biggest baby is quite poorly, he has a nasty ear infection and keeps throwing up his anti b, has a huge temp and he's so weak it's awful. He also sprained his ankle last night so he's really not having a good time right now!
> He wants daddy to sleep with him tonight so I'm on the sofa, hoping it doesn't kill my back too much! Just eating chocolate and watching Bermuda Triangle docs LOL.

is it the PINK antib's by any chance? taylor always throws that one up. the yellow one he's fine with.

hope he feels better soon!


----------



## Rel

Boothh, I hope he'll get better very soon!


----------



## jenniferannex

Hi all. :wave:

Hope you're all well!

Minni, sorry to hear about GD, I hope you do prove them wrong and don't have it! 

I had the flu vaccine and will also be having the whooping cough one at 28 weeks too! 

How are we all keeping? I'm in agony with my spd every morning and it's driving me mad! Going to refer myself to physio and hope it makes it better! Fingers crossed!


----------



## jenniferannex

Oooohhh and I'm only 1 day away from double digits :happydance:


----------



## minni2906

Begin Rant:

When my doctor diagnosed me as having GD, she ordered and had sent to my house a one touch ultra 2 glucose meter because she wanted me to track my sugars. Being that I was hypoglycemic before pregnancy, I already owned a Bayer Contour meter. I used the One Touch meter though because that's what my doc sent. After tracking for a day, I began to wonder... my readings were within normal limits, but unusually high for me.. So one hour after dinner tonight, I checked my sugar with both meters. The One Touch gave a reading of 153, the Bayer Contour gave 132. That's a BIG difference in blood glucose levels!!!! So I did some research. Johnson & Johnson, the maker of the one touch ultra 2, says that this meter has a 20% accuracy. *20%!!!* I couldn't believe it. And this is the meter my doctor sent me to determine if I have GD. I think not. I'll stick to my trusty Bayer Contour!!!

End Rant.


----------



## SweetMel

20%! Why would they even market and sell a meter with only a 20% accuracy rate. That's crazy. I understand your rant. I would rant too. :wacko: Since you already avoid sweets naturally, is there other foods that your are eating that might have a fast blood glucose reaction? Like bread or pasta? You could try cutting back on those or maybe eating 6 small meals instead of the expected 3 meals a day. That's what I do simply because I want to keep my metabolism up.


----------



## Sassymom

I have never had pregnancy brain like I did last night. I am so embarrassed but it's hilarious at the same time.

My husband wanted to have his best friend and his family over as well as his sister and her Fiancé. So we were a full house of 8 last night for dinner. Thinking that I could be super domestic and all that, I planned a nice big dinner. Spaghetti, keilbasa, cheesy garlic bread, asparagus, salad and brownies for dessert. 

By the time people arrived I had everything prepped and ready to go. Well I was going to make a lot of pasta... But apparently my pot was too small! Te pasta came out sticky when it didn't have sauce on it. I forgot about the kielbasa till everything else was done, oh and the big one that has everyone dying:

There is a difference between iceberg Lettuce and Cabbage... Apparently cabbage does not make a good salad raw!!! 

At least they were all understanding and everyone ate the food, even the picky 3 year old with no complaint. I have never done that before! I just wanted to curl up in a ball and hide haha.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Sassymom I've had plenty of raw cabbage salads in my lifetime! Not too unusual! Sounds like you had a fun evening though ;)

Had appointment with doc. following our ultrasound - he was very happy that everything seems to be going smoothly. Uterus right size, feeling movement every day etc. Been given referrals for the glucose test at 24 weeks, and then I apparently need an Anti-D injection at 28 weeks because I'm O- blood type.

Oh, and I think I have mild food poisoning. We went to a friend over the weekend and the next day they asked us if we were feeling okay, because they were feeling sick. I was feeling fine at the time, but a day later and I've totally lost my appetite, feel sick as anything :( I don't know if I need to go to the docs though... nothing too extreme happening. I hope it's a normal kind of food poisoning and not something dangerous...


----------



## trinity_enigm

Don't worry Ella I think with most food poisoning the biggest risk comes from dehydration more than anything so as long as you aren't actually being ill you'll be fine and if you start being sick then keep drinking. Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## SoldierWife

I completely forgot to update!! I'm having a boy <3


----------



## 1eighty

Sassymom said:


> There is a difference between iceberg Lettuce and Cabbage... Apparently cabbage does not make a good salad raw!!!

waddaya call coleslaw then? ;)

in a quiet downer today, fully expecting to fail my GTT tomorrow :cry:


----------



## LalaR

I'm worried I'll fail mine too. Still 3 1/2 weeks away so trying hard to behave. I ate so much chocolate over Xmas it's unreal. Fingers crossed.


----------



## confuzion

Congrats on the boy soldierwife !

Sorry you're feeling down 1eighty.


----------



## Sqwidge

God I really need to book my glucose test and 26wk midwife appointment!

Sorry you're feeling down 1eighty, I'm sure you'll be fine x


----------



## Sassymom

1eighty said:


> Sassymom said:
> 
> 
> There is a difference between iceberg Lettuce and Cabbage... Apparently cabbage does not make a good salad raw!!!
> 
> waddaya call coleslaw then? ;)Click to expand...

Haha, that's true, I just didn't have the mayo!


----------



## minni2906

SweetMel said:


> 20%! Why would they even market and sell a meter with only a 20% accuracy rate. That's crazy. I understand your rant. I would rant too. :wacko: Since you already avoid sweets naturally, is there other foods that your are eating that might have a fast blood glucose reaction? Like bread or pasta? You could try cutting back on those or maybe eating 6 small meals instead of the expected 3 meals a day. That's what I do simply because I want to keep my metabolism up.

There's definitely some other high carb foods I could avoid if I had to but my sugars are pretty well controlled. I mean, my fasting this morning was 73, which is low depending on who you ask, and after each meal it's been less than 140 which is considered normal. I honestly think maybe I am diabetic, or that I have GD, but I just already manage it well since I dont eat sweets anyway. I'll talk to my doctor about it at my next appointment though.


----------



## kaylacrouch93

Well its been a while so here is a update from me! I have to go have my one hour glucose test done On March 11th and have a repeat Ultrasound as the lady didn't get good enough pictures of LO's face. But other than that pregnancy is going good.. I have my days where i struggle to get outta bed i hurt soo much! But anyways I am excited my dad who don't really have much to do with me nor my son has just offered to come down this tues. to go out shopping ( for baby stuff and stuff for my son) and take me out to eat!


----------



## jenmcn1

Can I join you ladies? I'm due June 12th with my 3rd baby(team yellow). I'm due in June but having my baby on May 30th via csection. So not sure if I belong here or the May group?


----------



## confuzion

jenmcn1 said:


> Can I join you ladies? I'm due June 12th with my 3rd baby(team yellow). I'm due in June but having my baby on May 30th via csection. So not sure if I belong here or the May group?

:hi: jen. Think you joined before if I'm not mistaken? Had you down as June 9th. I'll update you as the 12th as team yellow. You belong here if you want to be here :hugs:!


----------



## Mummafrog

Just thought I'd write an update from me;

Still really enjoying sharing my body with my little girl and me and my fiance are stronger than ever, truly, which I feel so lucky for. We can now both feel kicks all the time from the outside which is so lovely! :cloud9:
My mum and her partner are moving house in a couple of weeks from a few hours away to ten minutes away which is super exciting! I didn't ask them to come but after I told them about the baby they knew they wanted to be closer and I am so grateful for the support. 
I have a few common complaints of pregnancy, got pubic pain but it's not too bad as long as I don't run at all and it mainly hurts when I'm in bed trying to turn over or something. My nausea came back a bit which confused me, not so much that I'm being sick again but I was struggling to eat for a while.. although the last few days that's gone and I've been wanting to nibble constantly!
While I've been sat here writing this some colostrum dripped onto my leg and surprised me :haha: 
I'm an overweight mumma-to-be and I've been doing well with my weight through the pregnancy which I'm really relieved about, I lost weight at the start and now I'm maintaining. I haven't been trying hard, just being as healthy as I can (don't worry I'm eating enough!).
Work and all that is good, I'm studying midwifery, and I'm still managing but I do long shifts in a hospital and it's getting to the point where I'm looking forward to the end of this part and just studying in Uni again until mat leave.

Sorry for the long post! How is everyone getting on? Do you like the second tri?
Also... do your babies have days where they don't move as much or hardly at all? I have about one day a week like that and it always freaks me out, today has been that day.. but we found baby's perfect hb with the doppler to ease my mind, haven't had that out in a while!

:hugs: and xx's to all you lovelies!


----------



## jenmcn1

confuzion said:


> jenmcn1 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you ladies? I'm due June 12th with my 3rd baby(team yellow). I'm due in June but having my baby on May 30th via csection. So not sure if I belong here or the May group?
> 
> :hi: jen. Think you joined before if I'm not mistaken? Had you down as June 9th. I'll update you as the 12th as team yellow. You belong here if you want to be here :hugs:!Click to expand...

Oh yes that's right!! Pregnancy brain! Oh my! Lol! Thank you for updating my due date;)


----------



## pinkpassion

I have a day every once in a while where she's quieter than normal and it does really freak me out too.. I'm so thankful to have my Doppler for times like that!! I think the regular kick counting doesn't start until after 28 weeks if I'm not mistaken?!


----------



## Mummafrog

Yeah I think it's 28 weeks also... it's just hard to believe that when I've seen her kick so hard my stomach moves, that she could possibly be in a position where I don't feel anything all day :wacko:
I've just got to trust my baby girl. Thanks for answering :)


----------



## pinkpassion

I agree, it is hard to believe after feeling her so strong basically non stop for so long that a day could go by where I barely feel anything.. but I guess it's still possible!! :)


----------



## 1eighty

*passed my gtt!!!*

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sassymom

1eighty said:


> *passed my gtt!!!*
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats!!!


----------



## Sizzles

CONGRATULATIONS! 1eighty. :thumbup:


----------



## confuzion

Yay! Congrats 1eighty :happydance:


----------



## minni2906

Congrats, 1eighty!!

Update on me: talked to the nurse at my doctors office today about GD. She talked about wanting me to sign up for the diabetes education class at the local hospital but after I explained to her that I have been tracking my sugars for years, she kind of backed off that idea. My sugars have been within normal limits every time I've tested (4 times a day, my poor little fingers!). I have my next appointment next Tuesday, the 4th, and she'll review them and we'll go from there.
I can feel my baby girl kick quite often now. I love it! :)


----------



## SweetMel

minni2906 said:


> SweetMel said:
> 
> 
> 20%! Why would they even market and sell a meter with only a 20% accuracy rate. That's crazy. I understand your rant. I would rant too. :wacko: Since you already avoid sweets naturally, is there other foods that your are eating that might have a fast blood glucose reaction? Like bread or pasta? You could try cutting back on those or maybe eating 6 small meals instead of the expected 3 meals a day. That's what I do simply because I want to keep my metabolism up.
> 
> There's definitely some other high carb foods I could avoid if I had to but my sugars are pretty well controlled. I mean, my fasting this morning was 73, which is low depending on who you ask, and after each meal it's been less than 140 which is considered normal. I honestly think maybe I am diabetic, or that I have GD, but I just already manage it well since I dont eat sweets anyway. I'll talk to my doctor about it at my next appointment though.Click to expand...

It sounds like you are fine. I wouldn't worry. Just keep up the good work. Really, when do you normally drink a glass of syrup? Their tests aren't realistic in my opinion.


----------



## SweetMel

I had an ultrasound today. Baby is right on track. He was active, but the test went well. 

Congratulations 1eighty. I don't know when they will be wanting me to take that nasty test, but I'm dreading it. Ugh.


----------



## Boothh

I had to have a GD test last time because of pcos but I have moved county's and apparently that isn't part of the criteria in this trust :shrug: I don't mind the drink it's only lucozade, just boring sitting there for hours hungry lol!


----------



## jenniferannex

Glad to see everyone Is well :flower:

Congrats 1eighty :happydance:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Well I didn't mage it to June 3rd... Ellie was born on February 23rd via c section at 25w5d. She is doing amazing. Will update more later in my journal is been a crazy couple of days.


----------



## confuzion

Oh my baby! Good to hear your little Ellie is doing well. I'm so sorry for the experience. It can't be easy. Keeping you and your little survivor in my thoughts hon :hugs:


----------



## 1eighty

BabyMaybe917 said:


> Well I didn't mage it to June 3rd... Ellie was born on February 23rd via c section at 25w5d. She is doing amazing. Will update more later in my journal is been a crazy couple of days.

OMG!!! so glad she's doing well, will catch up on your journal later today hopefully. i'm all emotional! wow. happy birthday ellie <3 <3 <3


----------



## Rel

BabyMaybe, pleased to hear that your little girl is doing well. Congratulations, and keep us updated! I hope all goes well!


----------



## trinity_enigm

Babymaybe congratulations on your little munchkin. Glad she's doing well- she sounds like a little fighter. I hope you're ok too? Xx


----------



## Frizzabelle

Wow! So glad little Ellie is doing well! Congratulations. How do I read your journal? xx


----------



## Sizzles

Oh my goodness! Congratulations Babymaybe - I hope your little girl continues to do well.


----------



## BlaireUK

BabyMaybe917 said:


> Well I didn't mage it to June 3rd... Ellie was born on February 23rd via c section at 25w5d. She is doing amazing. Will update more later in my journal is been a crazy couple of days.

Dear goodness... Ellie must be a very strong little lady. Congratulations, I'm thinking and praying for you both. :cloud9:


----------



## Boothh

Congrats babyMaybe! Will be thinking of little Ellie and hope she continues to do well, xx


----------



## Rozzer

Congratulations babymaybe! Good luck with your NICU journey and sending happy, healthy thoughts to you and your wee miracle xx


----------



## joeyjo

BabyMaybe917 said:


> Well I didn't mage it to June 3rd... Ellie was born on February 23rd via c section at 25w5d. She is doing amazing. Will update more later in my journal is been a crazy couple of days.

Oh wow, congratulations. Wishing you all continued strength and praying that you get all the help & support you need to grow & thrive. :hugs:


----------



## Babym

Congratulations Babymaybe....thinking of you and Ellie and all your family. Hope she continues to do well. xx


----------



## Mummafrog

Oh my, our first baby born! That makes me emotional too :') Congratulations on your little darling girl, you're all in our thoughts. Sending you love and strength through your journey <3 I'm sure we would all love a picture if/when you feel able and have the time :hugs:


----------



## Sqwidge

Hope Ellie stays strong, thinking of you all xx


----------



## minni2906

Congrats on little Ellie. Prayers that she will continue to be a strong little fighter.


----------



## JerseyRose

Wow, congrats on your baby girl Ellie, what a little miracle! Thinking of you and your baby girl and can't wait to hear updates! :flower:


----------



## LegoHouse

Time is flying. I wish I could keep up with you guys more! I'm so busy I barely find time to pee, eat or sleep. God knows why I decided to have another one :rofl:


----------



## jenniferannex

Wow baby maybe congratulations!! I hope she continues to do well and you're all ok :hugs: xxxzz


----------



## SweetMel

Congratulations on the birth of your daughter babymaybe. I will be praying for Ellie in the weeks to come that she grows big and strong. I hope you are doing well.


----------



## CaliDreaming

BabyMaybe917 said:


> Well I didn't mage it to June 3rd... Ellie was born on February 23rd via c section at 25w5d. She is doing amazing. Will update more later in my journal is been a crazy couple of days.

Congratulations!! Our first Sunflower born! It's so good to hear she's doing so well. I hope you are doing well too. That must have been quite a shock!


----------



## jenmcn1

BabyMaybe917 said:


> Well I didn't mage it to June 3rd... Ellie was born on February 23rd via c section at 25w5d. She is doing amazing. Will update more later in my journal is been a crazy couple of days.

Wow!! Congrats on your baby Ellie!!! Praying healthy journey for both of you!


----------



## 1babydreamer

BabyMaybe917 said:


> Well I didn't mage it to June 3rd... Ellie was born on February 23rd via c section at 25w5d. She is doing amazing. Will update more later in my journal is been a crazy couple of days.

Oh my goodness!! So happy baby Ellie is doing well and hope you are too Hun! Sending thoughts and prayers to you both! :flower:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Wow congrats BabyMaybe, prayers for you and Ellie.

AFM - it's V-Day today! :)


----------



## jenniferannex

Congrats on V day :happydance:


----------



## Boothh

99 days (until 39 weeks!) to go for me!!! :happydance:

Jennifer I can't believe it's only 4 days until you're in 3rd tri! Were almost there girls!

This pregnancy is going sooo fast for me! How is everybody doing? I have a virus at the moment so I'm not very well but generally since my iron infusion and since I started the high dose vitD I'm feeling loads better, I'm not struggling too much yet or too sore! My boobs leak though lol, hope everyone else is okay x


----------



## trinity_enigm

I'm doing ok. Am realising I'm very lucky with my spd- some ladies are getting it so bad it makes me a bit embarrassed I was moaning. 

Other than that all good for me and dh saw my belly move last night for the first time which was a bit exciting! Not long until double figures for me now!


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Im okay, feeling like this pregnancy is going fast yet soooo slow at the same time, if that makes sense :wacko: 

I am so loving the hard kicks and movements although its super hard to sleep without worrying about which twin you laying on, getting comfy is no joke really :nope: Glad dh gets to see and feel the kicks, except the one baby is not is a great position so we hardly feel that one...

Other than that 12 weeks :thumbup: to go, cant wait till we in the single digits, will make it seem more real I guess!


----------



## Mummafrog

Love being part of this group :) It will be fun when we're all labour watching together :haha:
I'm doing well, I find walking uncomfortable on my lower stomach, like all my ligaments are being pulled, I think I need a bump support band. And I have a bit of spd but it's really not too bad if I'm gentle with myself.
Oh and I've always hated eggs but I've started craving and eating them every day! Never thought that would happen hehe.
Other than that just enjoying feeling my baby girl and learning her patterns, also can't believe how far we're all getting in the pregnancy, really excited to be in the third tri together soon! <3


----------



## pinkpassion

Mummafrog YAY for double digits for you!!!!

afm- I'm doing great!! I've got my glucose test tomorrow.. I always have low blood sugar, like if I don't eat constantly drops into the 40's which some Dr's say is nonfunctioning low... so I'm weird lol.. but I've been eating great this week, I've eaten eggs and toast every day this week and it's helped me stay Fuller longer.. I'm excited to see my weight.. I've been working my legs out the last week and a half (nothing strenuous ) but I've seen some major improvement on the cellulite I was getting.. even my hubby noticed a difference!! 
Anyway.. we have 7 pregnant friends due around us with these due dates: March 17 , may 10, may 30, June 12, June 17, July 20, August 1... and I'm of course June 17.. the two closest to me (may 30 and June 12) are so big already and I'm all barely showing.. granted this is my first and both their seconds but still.. they've also told me they've gained a large amount of weight already.. their philosophy is take advantage of your pregnancy to eat whatever you want!! I don't like that philosophy... but to each his own..

Other than that the nursery is complete! We just finished the room and the closet and now we just need to decorate.. we can't do that until we get her bedding (at my MIL, a gift from her) and the showers will complete her room hopefully!!


----------



## Sqwidge

Glad to hear we're all doing well!

I am doing ok, old c-section scar is blumming hurting me at the moment, could barely move the other day.
Am happy that i'm definitely feeling kicks and hubby has felt them too! yay! in fact bear is kicking me right now, lol! 

Is anyone else just feeling kicks lowwwww down and none anywhere else really? All of mine are below my belly button, have not felt anything above that...is that normal? Was so long ago i was pregnant, i can't remember!


----------



## LalaR

Most of my kicks are lower down. I'm not getting many because of an anterior placenta. My fear is that I have another breech baby. I think they are still very mobile at this stage so hoping he will settle head first when he is ready.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

When my baby is breech I feel kicks only by my cervix, but he tends to roll around numerous times a day. He's either breech or lying transverse across me, stretching out (ouch!). Only then do I get kicks above my belly button, and even then not far above. I think they still have lots of room to move though.


----------



## CaliDreaming

I have mostly felt kicks down low for this pregnancy. Occasionally I'll feel kicks around my belly bottom, but for the most part they're down low. I read that a lot of babies don't turn head down until around 28 weeks when their heads get really heavy.


----------



## Sassymom

Mine has started kicking me close to the ribs. He rolls around a whole lot, allllll day! Yesterday he kicked DH in the face when he was kissing my belly and talking to Zach.

I am starting to look at daycares and I am feeling really behind. I know most of you have a longer maternity leave, but I have 6 weeks (8max) and so I will need a daycare mid July. Although I would LOVE to be a SAHM like my mom was, it's not in the cards for me right now.


----------



## Sqwidge

Ok not just me! Not worried about head down etc due to ELCS, but yeah this baby is enjoying beating up my bladder/cervix!

Out of interest how do you know whether it's kicking your cervix?


----------



## Mummafrog

I get kicks all round, I'd say 50% were low down, on one evening a few days ago I had them higher than they had been before, at least an inch above my belly button, that was very exciting :happydance:
None of us ladies should be worried about baby's position yet, baby still has so much room to flip and turn and is definitely not done with that activity. In the midwifery guidelines they have been updated to say baby's position does not need to be assessed before 36 weeks (unless they want to find the hb) because it has no relavence to where baby will be by the end and just causes mums unnecessary worry! 

hehe thanks for noticing double digits day for me Pink :D


----------



## minni2906

I feel kicks low mainly as well. All day long while I'm working. :)

Sassymom, I, too, only get 6 or 8 weeks maternity leave but lucky for us, DF's sister works at a daycare so we've already got an in. Not looking forward to leaving baby girl in daycare as I was never in daycare myself. But especially if she comes on her due date and her first day there would then be my birthday!


----------



## Exmxb

I'm having a boy, by the way! :blue:


----------



## confuzion

Exmxb said:


> I'm having a boy, by the way! :blue:

Aw yay congrats!


----------



## Boothh

I get lots of cervix kicks, it feels weird and strange and abit uncomfortable, there's no mistaking it haha, I also get movements quite high up too way past belly button, the bBy is always moving, I don't really know which position it's lying in but i think it's transverse mostly because I can't still bend fine, I guess I'll find out next time I see the midwife :)
14 weeks to go! God that sounds so close! Were going to do some rearranging this weekend to make room for baby stuff! Then I can start buying bits :happydance:


----------



## Mummafrog

:happydance:Congratulations on baby boy :happydance:

Aww Booth that sounds like a lovely weekend! Enjoy :thumbup: What sort of stuff are you going to buy first??


----------



## Boothh

Mummafrog said:


> :happydance:Congratulations on baby boy :happydance:
> 
> Aww Booth that sounds like a lovely weekend! Enjoy :thumbup: What sort of stuff are you going to buy first??

I don't really need anything, just new changing mat and storage stuff for the changing unit that will come downstairs to have all the babies stuff on, a bouncy chair, some blankets and things like that! We need to rearrange our room to fit a cot in too!


----------



## minni2906

Had to take a sick day at work today. Barely slept. Sore throat and productive cough. Usually I'd push through it but I have to think about baby girl now too so I'm home. Laying in bed getting some rest.


----------



## Sassymom

I hope you feel better soon Minni!


----------



## 1eighty

double digits baby, yeah...

also, i could eat a horse. so hungry all the time :/


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Hi girls , How are you all doing ? I am very busy with everything . It even seems like I dont have enough time for DS . I hope it all slow down little bit . 
I am 25 weeks today . Having scan on monday . Cannot wait to see my baby again and get more pictures :) 
Otherwise I am doing good . Slowly getting everything ready . On one side I cannot believe I am already 25 weeks and on the other side I cannot believe I am gonna grow for another 15 weeks :D . 
They found little bit of sugar in my urine at my last doc app but she said it may be the lucky charms for breakfast . They did the finger test and I passed . But I am still gonna do GD test at 27 weeks . 
Glad everyone is doing great ! I dont post much but I am trying to read at least once a week !! Have a great weekend girls :)


----------



## SweetMel

Congratulations ladies who are double digits. I will be soon. My little boy kicks me all over- low, high, everywhere. I have been sick with a sore throat and snotty nose. The sinus pain is killing me. :growlmad: I have an appointment for Monday, but I probably won't get to go because we are predicted to get freezing rain and snow this weekend. :nope:


----------



## minni2906

Sweetmel, that's exactly what I've been dealing with. Sore throat, faucet nose, productive cough, ugh. I have an appointment Tuesday with my doctor but I called and had them page her today. She said to take benadryl for the congestion so I think I'm going to try that. We, too, are expecting freezing rain and snow beginning tomorrow night and into Monday. I'm thinking this may turn into an unexpected 4 day weekend.


----------



## Boothh

I'm the same, awful blocked nose, sore throat, cough etc :( 

Just a trick I recently learned to clear a stuffed up nose make a fist and place it into the opposite arm, then press down hard over the first with your other arm straight do it on both sides it actually does clear your nose it's soo weird! But it works and it's got me through the last few days! lol 

We've had a productive day today, thrown loads of junk away, cleared out the cupboard under the stairs so the dryer now fits in there! This means I don't have to climb over the dryer to reach the boiler to turn the heating on and off all day, so it's a lot safer for me now haha!
I can't believe how huge my kitchen is now we've declutter all the crap out of there. I have loads more jobs I need DH to do until I feel ready for the baby but we will get there one weekend at a time :) x


----------



## heather1212

I haven't posted for a while but I catch up with the thread every day. It's nice to read how everyone is getting on!
I'm feeling pretty good but although my bump isn't exactly massive I swear I've already started to waddle and doing things like putting my shoes on is just so uncomfortable!
My baby girl kicks me all over the place and moves such a lot! I feel her both high up and really low down too.
After much debate we've decided to name her Lily. We have always loved the name but we were unsure whether to go for it as her middle name is going to be Jean after my hubby's nan who passed away several years ago. But we were always concerned that Lily Jean reminded us of Michael Jacksons Billie Jean! Lol! However we could not agree on any other name and in the end we figured it wasn't such a big deal, after all how often are full names used anyway! So it's now definite that she is called Lily!


----------



## Rel

Lily is a very pretty name!:thumbup:
I didn't get the GD test but I got my sugars tested and they are quite low, so I won't have to bother once again!
I found that I was very slightly low for my iron levels, but I now have supplements, so everything should be fine!
Double digits for me tomorrow!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## trinity_enigm

Double digits for me today too!! :happydance:


----------



## Boothh

Heather I love the name Lily! That was our girls name middle name for a while but I think we've settled on Violet now :) 

I got the Emma's diary bag today, only one cus DH forgot to print off the other voucher though, but it had 8 size 1 nappies in and 2 packs of wipes and some metanium nappy rash cream and a few other one use sachet samples of palmers stuff. Worth getting though for the nappies! They would probably do you for a normal over night hosp stay!

I wanted to buy my hospital bag today so I could feel like I'm doing something productive but I couldn't find a decent one anywere! Hoping as more summer holiday / festival stuff comes out in the shops in the next few weeks weekend bags will be easy to find again :)


----------



## Sqwidge

Where did you get your Emma's diary pack from?


----------



## Exmxb

This is a little weird, but any moms who had an episiotomy or a tear with their first baby, do you feel the scar on occasion? Like sometimes when Rome is sitting really low in my belly it feels almost like a really faint ache in the scar, kind of like how it felt when it was healing. It only lasts for a few moments, usually I move and it goes away.

On another note, I've been absolutely ADDICTED to baby clothes shopping this time! I lost all of my first son's 0-9 month clothes, so I've had lots of fun picking out cute outfits. :3


----------



## 1eighty

Exmxb said:


> This is a little weird, but any moms who had an episiotomy or a tear with their first baby, do you feel the scar on occasion? Like sometimes when Rome is sitting really low in my belly it feels almost like a really faint ache in the scar, kind of like how it felt when it was healing. It only lasts for a few moments, usually I move and it goes away.

nawp, but that might be because my pelvic floor is swinging a lil low these days so i'm worrying about other things and any scar discomfort is hidden by the rest?

really hope i don't have to get cut or tear again, took about a year for sex to get back to normal for me because of that :/


----------



## Boothh

I got the Emma's diary pack from argos! 

I had a 4th degree tear with my first and it don't really notice other than when I'm sat on the lol, I think cus there's nothing to help hold me up I feel like my muscles are really weak and my insides are gonna fall out. I do get aches and twinges along my c section scar when baby is pressing on it though xx


----------



## LizChase

Exmxb said:


> This is a little weird, but any moms who had an episiotomy or a tear with their first baby, do you feel the scar on occasion? Like sometimes when Rome is sitting really low in my belly it feels almost like a really faint ache in the scar, kind of like how it felt when it was healing. It only lasts for a few moments, usually I move and it goes away.
> 
> On another note, I've been absolutely ADDICTED to baby clothes shopping this time! I lost all of my first son's 0-9 month clothes, so I've had lots of fun picking out cute outfits. :3


I'm naming my boy Roman too! Roman Chase Borrelli will be the full name. Just had to throw that out there. :D


----------



## Boothh

Is everybody fully decided on names now then? 
I love naming babies I always try and find something that is really meaningful and perfect!

We've settled on Norah Violet for a girl or Tobi Quinn for a boy! Just have to wait to see who it's is in there now :haha:


----------



## Sqwidge

I have been getting terrible pain across my csection scar. To the point it reduced me to tears last Monday!

We are decided on a girl - Amelia Jane and for a boy (not that husband has had his say yet...!) I really like Alexander Michael Anthony. But I have made a short list of:
Noah
Logan
(And I can't remember the others, lol! Only did it last night and left the list at sister in laws!)


----------



## JerseyRose

We have decided on Jordan Ava for our baby girl. DH and I already call her Jordie, but we're not announcing her name until she's born.

It's amazing how many people ask what name we've picked, I really thought it was fairly normal to announce when they're born?

I'm so exhausted these days. Woke up at 8am yesterday and at 10am I suddenly felt so exhausted I went back to bed for a few hours. Then by the late afternoon I was struggling to keep my eyes open again. I'm only a few days short of the third tri, so maybe that's why I'm getting exhausted. It's just like being in the first trimester again, but without the nausea!

I have my GD test on Wednesday so I might get them to check my iron levels. My sis is 33 weeks and no where near as tired as me.

Also, shortness of breath is killing me! DH says that I breath so loud at night now he's afraid I'm not going to leave enough oxygen for him lol :haha:


----------



## asmcsm

We had our baby girl name picked out before I got pregnant and before we knew she was a she lol. Which is why I was so ecstatic when we found out we were team pink :) Our baby girl is going to be Lux Adele


----------



## minni2906

We'd decided on Emily Anne before we knew I was pregnant too.
DF chose Emily so I got to pick middle name. Anne is after my grandmother's sister who was a very strong and wonderful woman who unfortunately passed away several years ago.


----------



## Exmxb

LizChase said:


> Exmxb said:
> 
> 
> This is a little weird, but any moms who had an episiotomy or a tear with their first baby, do you feel the scar on occasion? Like sometimes when Rome is sitting really low in my belly it feels almost like a really faint ache in the scar, kind of like how it felt when it was healing. It only lasts for a few moments, usually I move and it goes away.
> 
> On another note, I've been absolutely ADDICTED to baby clothes shopping this time! I lost all of my first son's 0-9 month clothes, so I've had lots of fun picking out cute outfits. :3
> 
> 
> I'm naming my boy Roman too! Roman Chase Borrelli will be the full name. Just had to throw that out there. :DClick to expand...

I'm stuck between Roman Apollo Bradley and Roman Matteo Bradley.... I'm starting to lean more towards Apollo because I think it goes well with my last name and I like it.

I call him Romie or Rome. :3


----------



## jenniferannex

Loving all the names, I love the name a Lily ;) but I am abit biased as my daughter is called lily! 

We haven't decided on a name and won't of until baby is here as I like to look at them first :) but we have a few we like, my favourite is Ella, then we have grace, Amelia, Alice and a couple more but I do love Ella! 

In other news I'm in 3rd tri today :happydance:


----------



## 1eighty

we're going for kaiden fox [and either riley or ryder]. i'm sneaking more peeks at 3rd tri, nearly there after all. this pregnancy seems to have flown by...


----------



## trinity_enigm

We're thinking Alexis Thea for a girl and Nathan Dominic for a boy but we'll see how te names suit when the baby's here.


----------



## Boothh

Ahhh I love Fox! But I don't think DH would go for it!


----------



## joeyjo

Wow chatty lot recently!

We had my folks staying this weekend & DS1 had Friday off too so it was a nice long weekend.

We've decided to move house as our tenancy us up at the end of May so we started to see what was out there. We visited a couple & if 1 is still available in another month or so we might go for it! We are looking for quite a big house & they tend to hang around on the market a while so we may get lucky. 

Think we are sorted for stuff now except car seat! 

Names is another matter entirely! We have a few ideas but nothing certain for the shortlist at all! We want to have 2 or 3 options and decide when we meet him!


----------



## Boothh

Sounds like a fun weekend Jo :) 
Moving sounds exciting but so close to due date.. Eek! I think we will need to think about moving within the next year, we only have two bedrooms at the moment and I suspect we will be abit cramped with 3 children in here!


----------



## Sassymom

DH and I had a boys name picked out since before we knew I was pregnant. His name is Zachary Conner. We haven't been shy telling everyone his name, I really hope he doesn't come out looking nothing like a Zachary lol. I have several things with his name/initial on it already lol


----------



## rainbowsun

I'm loving all these names! We have nothing yet--no definite name (although we do have some ideas), and we're not buying much until the baby comes (except a car seat, I think). It makes me feel so very unprepared!!


----------



## LalaR

You all seem so super organised having everything bought already! We still have to decorate our "junk room" to move our 14 month old into so that the nursery will be available for the new arrival. We are hoping to use the hand me downs from the first time round as much as possible and have sleepsuits etc which are just white. We still have to investigate and order a double pushchair which is our big buy. We also have to mend a cot we have for the baby or try and move the little one into a bed already!!!
Work is so mad and I might need to work right up to my due date so i have no idea when things will get done.

As far as names go we can't agree at all especially for a boy. Middle names are sorted - Joseph or Jane. First names still in the running include Emily or Charlotte for a girl and Evan, Aiden, Finlay, Lewis plus loads more for a boy.

Oh, and I'm into double figures today!!!


----------



## Sizzles

Lala - can I ask you a question? I was wondering at what stage you'd move your little one into a bed. It's just that we're debating whether or not to get a cot or a cotbed for this baby (our first baby) and space is tight, so we were inclined towards a cot. However, I do worry that we might end up moving him into a single bed (it's a proper sized one, but we already have it and it seems daft not to make use of it) when he's still tiny! The other thing is, if we were fortunate enough to have a second child, they would need the cot/cotbed by 4 months old or so any way, so our first child would still need to vacate, which potentially would miss out the cotbed stage that would otherwise be used. I hope you can follow that is it sounds garbled to me! The earliest he'd move into a bed would be 18 months old, but probably closer to 2. Any other words of wisdom welcomed from other members!


----------



## Mummafrog

Hellooo ladies :) Just been on a weekend of night shifts and completely broken, my body is starting to struggle with it now. But my bump band arrived today so we'll see if that helps. 

Love the chat about names! :happydance: Me and my partner want to see our baby girl before we make the FINAL decision but we have a few that we like at the moment (subject to change!). We're having Lee as a middle name, which is my father's first name, because his name is not being continued and he has been just the best :) Anyway! So the one we like the most is Brogan Lee Welch, we can really imagine it suiting her. We also like Kelsey Lee and Rowan Lee (but we think it sounds too boy-ish with Rowan and Lee together). There are more but those are the current ones making the top of the list :haha:


----------



## Mummafrog

Oh oh and I wanted to say Trinity, you should use Thea! My best friend in the whole world is called Thea and she is amazing, I think it's a beautiful name :)


----------



## Boothh

Teddy is coming up to 2 (in May) and he's still in the cot.. Were going to use the cot for baby so I need to upgrade him soon!
We are buying bunk beds for the boys bedroom, Jesse will move from the toddler bed into the bottom bunk and Teddy will go from the cot to the toddler bed. Then in another year or so they can both be in the bunk beds! 
I don't want to have 2 cots or 2 toddlers beds so this seems the best way to do it!
Were going to have a Moses basket in our bedroom and we pretty much know we'll be co sleeping anyway as did with the boys. So it doesn't matter tooo much about when Ted vacates the cot! 

We definitely havnt bought everything either, just a bag of clothes and a some nappies :haha: I am starting to buy now though, have an idea of what I want just need to make the time I buy it :p


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Our 2 pound 2 oz baby boy :baby:


----------



## Rel

Our baby girl's name will be Anthea Emilia Julie. It took us a while to decide but we eventually got there. 
As far as cot and bed arrangements, we moved our son out of the cot just a while before our daughter was born. He was 2 and to make it easier for him, we put the cot alongside the bed the first few nights so that he would be able to feel the bars on one side at least. Our daughter moved out of the cot around 2 as well because she could get out of it.
For this one, we have had to get a bunk bed and the 2 now share a room. We started over Christmas so they are now quite settled.


----------



## Sizzles

Just realised, I'm in single digits too!!! :happydance:


----------



## joeyjo

We moved DS1 up at 14mths. He was in an iKea cot bed but we only ever used it as a cot. He went straight from cot to a low small double bed.

DS2 was a big baby 24lb at 8mth and it was really hurting my back putting him in the cot on its low setting so we moved him to the low small double bed at 8mth! He was fine! He used to wake as I almost had to drop him in the cot (I had to put him down asleep) but once I could transfer him to a bed whilst sat on it life became easier.

Both boys transfered to high divan style single beds at just over 2yrs.

I have never used a bed guard. The low double was over carpet and I didn't think they'd fall but I lay the cot mattress next to it for a few nights - they never fell. With the single I had a duvet as a landing pad the first few nights; they both fell once on about night 3/4 but that was it.


----------



## joeyjo

Boothh said:


> Sounds like a fun weekend Jo :)
> Moving sounds exciting but so close to due date.. Eek! I think we will need to think about moving within the next year, we only have two bedrooms at the moment and I suspect we will be abit cramped with 3 children in here!

Tenancy is up May 31st but considering Ed was a week early and that is after 37weeks I think we will overlap them for a week or two!

Matt is away may 9th for the Barcelona GP so probably the weekend after that about May 18th so a month before DUE DATE

Our house is big enough but the garden is tiny and all tiled and gets stupid hot. I want plenty of space to kick the older two out into over the summer ! And a sprinkler for them to play under! 
Also our neighbours bang on the walls if Eddie cries and the thought of that with a newborn is awful. If we move further from the town centre we can afford a detached house :)


----------



## LalaR

We plan to move our little one to a toddler bed at about 20 months. When we got the original cot bed the sides came damaged in transit. Mamas and Papas were great and sent another and told us to do what we wanted with the damaged one. The toddler bed is perfect but the side rails are damaged at the bottom. If it can be fixed we will use it for the new baby when at the high setting. If not we will just use the toddler bed for our little girl when the new baby needs to move out of the Moses basket. All a bit complicated but it's a free bed/cot!!


----------



## 1eighty

we moved taylor into a single mattress on the floor just before he hit a year old because he developed a sudden aversion to his cot. we've got bed guards because it segregates the bed as a sleeping area from the rest of the room as a play area. he loooooves standing next to them and shaking the crap out of them :/ but it helps us adults when we put him to bed or get up with him in the night cuz then WE don't fall out :p


----------



## heather1212

My little boy had a cot bed butIit was only ever used as a cot. He's literally this week only just gone into a bed and he's 2 and a half. Rather than convert the cot into a bed we are going to use that for the baby and my lo has been treated to a single size racing car bed as he's obsessed with cars! He absolutely loves it!
We only have a two bedroom house but luckily the bedrooms are both a really good size. Having a boy and a girl though we will have to re think our options when they are a bit older. I'm trying not to think of that for now though!


----------



## 1eighty

anyone heard from babymaybe and ellie?


----------



## Boothh

No but iv been thinking about them and I hope baby Ellie is still doing well x


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

babymaybe posted on her journal that Ellie is still doing well :)


----------



## BlaireUK

Ella_Hopeful said:


> babymaybe posted on her journal that Ellie is still doing well :)


That is fantastic news, she must be a wee fighter :cloud9:


----------



## Mummafrog

Oh good to hear! Bless them, they must be so busy, so much going on. Our first sunflower is still growing :dance: Wishing them luck, love and strength <3


----------



## Sizzles

That's good news. Thanks Ella Hopeful for letting us know.


----------



## minni2906

Little Ellie is an amazing and strong little fighter! 

Still fighting off this nasty cold. :( Have an ob appointment later today at 2:45.


----------



## minni2906

Update from my appointment: Belly is measuring right on for 23 weeks. She still wants me to track my blood sugar for a few more weeks because even though they're normal now, in the coming weeks that could change because your body needs more insulin as baby grows and all so we'll see what she says next time. According to their scale, I've lost .6lbs since my first appointment! Wouldn't guess that by my belly!!! She's not worried though because I was overweight to begin with. Less to lose when she's born! Haha.


----------



## confuzion

Nice baby bump minni! Love the new avatar ;)


----------



## Sassymom

Here is a topic that has been on my mind lately: baby showers. How many of you are having a baby shower that you know of? Are you involved with the planning? If so, when is it? Does it have a "theme"? What are you wearing?

For me, I know I'm being thrown one by my mom, sister, MIl and SIL. The date right now is May 3rd (a little too close for comfort to the due date for me, but my mom and sister are both out of the state for a good part of late April). The theme is nautical (like the nursery). They are doing a "build the library instead of a card" thing. As for what I'm going to wear, I have been looking for a nautically maternity dress, even a nice navy and white stripe dress would work... Just haven't found "it" yet!


----------



## asmcsm

My baby shower is being planned for the same day! lol My aunt it planning it, though I've created a private pinterest board between her and i so she knows what i want. My theme is owl. No clue what I'm wearing yet though, been on the lookout for something cute.


----------



## LizChase

Mine is May 3 too! Funny. I felt the same way about it being too close to the due date, but my husbands grandmother is coming in from Venezuela late April, and the weekend before there was some sort of conflict, I don't remember what, so whatevs, May 3 it is. My mother in law is hosting. The theme is like, forest/woodland creature-ish. I have no idea what I'm wearing.

And then my college friends are throwing me one too that will be the weekend before (April 26) but it's more of just a get together, not really a true shower. We're going to paint onsies with fabric paint and drink margaritas. (Virgin for me, of course).


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm having one April 5 and April 6... wearing a dress, but don't know much about either of them.. they will be nice I'm sure and I'm glad it's just a month away and will give us plenty of time to get stuff done!! :)


----------



## minni2906

Haha. I'm positive there will be one, or two, but I know nothing about it/them. I just have to sit back and wait. Kind of exciting!


----------



## LalaR

Sounds like you ladies will be having loads of fun. I'm kind of jealous. Baby showers are not something we do in this part of the world. Last time everyone descended on us in the hospital day 3 postnatal to celebrate which was really tough going!


----------



## Boothh

I always like the idea of planning a baby shower but iv never had one. People buy gifts for the baby when they come to visit when it's born here so guess it's a similar thing just not a party lol


----------



## Mummafrog

I'm in the UK and it's not as commonly done here as ladies have said but I'm still going to set up a gathering with my mum for all the people close to me and my partner's new little family to celebrate with us :) Going to have men and women and we don't 'register' in this country usually but I will give suggestions if people ask me what we would like for a gift. 
It's not about the gifts really for us though, so I will tell people that it's absolutely okay not to bring a gift or just bring a little token. 
Mainly finger food and chatting about the baby and people cooing over my bump is how I see it going down :haha: I'm quite excited!
Not sure what to wear yet, but I have lots of loose summer dresses waiting for the weather to get warmer so probably one of those :)


----------



## 1eighty

don't do showers here, but might do a "sip-and-see" at the 4-6w mark pp. i really am not interested in visitors at all in the first fortnight, apart from immediate family.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

I'm having a shower thrown by my aunt. She was so excited and staked her claim to throw a shower when we announced the pregnancy. Mine will be the day before Ellie turns a month old. Obviously it was planned well in advance of my due date but that didn't work out.

Thank you all for asking about us too. She still remains a strong little fighter. :)


----------



## Sizzles

I'm also in the UK, so not having a baby shower - although I know some people do over here. As others have said, it's generally more accepted to buy gifts once the baby has arrived.

Maybe - glad to hear your little girl is doing well.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

I have posted a full update in my new parenting journal. Please check it out and follow me over there! The link is in my signature or you can click here...

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-journals/2135513-babymaybes-mommy.html#post31919353


----------



## 1babydreamer

BabyMaybe917 said:


> I have posted a full update in my new parenting journal. Please check it out and follow me over there! The link is in my signature or you can click here...
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-journals/2135513-babymaybes-mommy.html#post31919353

So glad baby Ellie is doing well and I'll definitely be following your journal :)

As for the baby shower question. I'm in the U.S. and as this is our first we are having a shower but it's more of a BBQ co-Ed party. My two closest girlfriends are throwing it as my Mom and sister are so far away :(. Our theme is jungle baby just like our nursery and we have registered though we're not expecting gifts. We just really want to celebrate with our friends and have a nice BBQ. Oh! And it's going to be May 4th! Seems a lot of us have chosen that weekend :). 

I'm getting so excited as hubby and I are finally getting around to starting on the nursery next week! I just ordered some baby items off Amazon, like my euro-tummy tub for the baby and a night light and some other nursery items. First baby purchases, lol!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Oh! And I forgot to mention it's V-Day for me!!! :) :)


----------



## JerseyRose

Awesome that Ellie is doing well BabyMaybe!

Yay, only 2 days until the 3rd trimester, and my gestational diabetes test came back all clear! :happydance:

My bestie is throwing me a baby shower on the 10th May! It's very much the norm here to have a baby shower, but only for your first baby. We don't really register much here, most people bring a hamper of nappies, clothes and other trinkets. I'm inviting the guys too, so they can all have a drink with DH to celebrate him being a daddy while the girls are inside the house doing games etc. While the ladies finish off the games the boys can cook up a BBQ for lunch for everyone. I think that way it's more of a BBQ/get together with us and our friends rather than just a day of receiving gifts!


----------



## Nataliexx

Just thought I would update 
I had my little girl ebonee on the 28th of February at 7:19pm at 26+1 weeks 
I had prom and infection we had to have an emergency c section 
She is doing great 

https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab290/Natalieenaxx/2BB13A5F-A370-4484-BA54-F8CDD10B6D02.jpg
https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab290/Natalieenaxx/6081AD80-C35D-4B4D-990B-0A09547191CF.jpg

https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab290/Natalieenaxx/884ADD65-B43D-44D6-B585-CC3D557ED363.jpg
https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab290/Natalieenaxx/9886C1E8-B478-4BBB-A8FA-79E69560D909.jpg


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Natalie glad to hear your girl is doing great. Sorry to hear she's so early! My girl was born 25w5d I was due June 3rd. Feel free to message me anytime. Good luck!


----------



## Nataliexx

How is she going? It's really hard having a preemie 
Last night she did have problems tolerating her feeds but after a couple hours she was fine. 
She's up to 8mls now, she goes up a ml every 12 hours


----------



## Boothh

Congratulations Natalie! She is beautiful, I hope her and baby Ellie continue to do well! 
Thinking of you both x


----------



## Rel

Wow, 2 here already!
Nataliexx congratulations and I wish you all the best.
Babymaybe, good to hear that your little girl is doing well.


----------



## jenniferannex

Baby maybe glad to hear Ellie is doing so well! :flower: I'll be stalking your journal!

Natalie, wow and congratulations!! I hope she continues to do well :flower:

Can't believe we have 2 June babies here already!!


----------



## trinity_enigm

Congratulations Natalie!! She looks beautiful- and so cute and tiny!! Hope she keeps up the good work. Can't believe we have two sunflowers already!!


----------



## BlaireUK

Aww :cloud9: Congratulaions on the birth of Ebonee. I'm so pleased to hear she is doing so well for being so wee :hugs:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Nataliexx said:


> How is she going? It's really hard having a preemie
> Last night she did have problems tolerating her feeds but after a couple hours she was fine.
> She's up to 8mls now, she goes up a ml every 12 hours


She's doing really good considering everything. I made a huge lengthy post in my journal of you want to refer to that. Her feeds were thrown off schedule because she had a blood transfusion a couple of days ago. It helped quite a bit with her oxygenation. Her feeds will go up to 8 ml at 5 am and like yours go up every 12 until she hits 17. Then they'll add milk fortifier to it. I can't remember the next increase in the order set. 

If I may ask what was your little ones weight/height? Judging your pics I'm guessing fairy close to Ellie but so hard to tell!


----------



## Sqwidge

Glad to hear both of our little June babies are doing well. I hope they continue to do so. X


----------



## Sassymom

Wow, two June babies here already! So glad to hear both are doing well.



Today I start my third trimester, yesterday was out 3 month till EDD! DH is getting SUPER excited, it's so cute. He talks to Zach all the time and loves getting kicked. The other day at the mall he really showed how much he has matured since we found out I was preggo. He was having a heart attack over some strangers kid being too close to the edge and the dad not paying attention. Usually he just laughs at stuff like that :)


----------



## confuzion

Sorry about your complications but congrats on your baby girl Natalie. So glad she's doing well :D


----------



## minni2906

Congrats on the arrival of Ebonee! I hope she continues to do well. :flower:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

I posted pics of Ellie in my journal. Pg 2. :)


----------



## JerseyRose

Well we had 2 trips to the hospital yesterday. I woke up yesterday morning bleeding a little bit, went to the hospital and they listened to the heartbeat and she had a strong heart rate so they told me to just monitor the bleeding and her movements.

Then last night we were our for dinner when I went to the toilet and noticed I was bleeding again. I called the hospital straight away and they told me to come straight in.

They strapped monitors to me and monitored the baby's heart rate and movements for about half an hour. She was moving around a lot and her heart rate was good so they were very content that she's doing fine.

They can't explain the blood they said as long as it doesn't get heavier, it could just be from an irritation or something. I hate not having answers, especially because the last time I bled during pregnancy I had a miscarriage. But I can still feel baby active again so that's the only reassuring thing at the moment.


----------



## confuzion

Oh no jersey. I'm sorry you had a scare. But sounds like your little princess is doing fine :hugs:.


----------



## JerseyRose

Thanks confuzion. I just wanted to shout out another huge congratulations to you too missy!


----------



## Sizzles

Oh my goodness Confuzion! Congratulations!

Jersey - take care of yourself and bubs!


----------



## justagirl2

a huge congrats to our first two new little sunflowers!! blows my mind a little two from our group are already here. they are beautiful, strong little girls!!

and congrats too to confuzion on your bfp!! wonderful to see that second line. 

I made it past v day which was a great milestone! starting to work on nursery ideas! anyone have any experienced with cribs from ikea?


----------



## Mummafrog

Absolutely adore the pictures of our precious, strong primee sunflowers, they bloomed early <3 Congratulations to the new mummy! 

What's this Confuszion? A BFP? Yay, congratulations! :hugs: Wishing you all the best, we're here for you to ask anything.

Well I'm into the third tri now, goodness me.. hard for my brain to comprehend! My bump is quite small/hidden if I wear loose clothes still, so sometimes I forget how far along I am and start thinking why am I feeling so heavy and sore? Why can't my body cope with pregnancy?? But then I remember, hey I'm 7 months! I need to take it easy now and not be hard on myself if I need to put my feet up more. 
Looking forward to my growth scan soon, me and my partner are inviting my mum to come along to this one which will be nice :) She's just moved close to us!


----------



## confuzion

Thanks mummafrog. But having been through first tri nearly twice before I don't think I'll have any questions for a while lol.


----------



## Mummafrog

Of course, sorry I hope I didn't offend you, I was just hoping to show my support :hugs:


----------



## OpheliaVY

Congrats confuzion!!! I'm so happy for you!!

Congrats on the June babies! Praying that all goes well for them. Babies are amazing little creatures and with today's advancement in medicine they have such an amazing chance at being perfectly fine!!

AFM: 3rd tri tomorrow! Man time has flown by! We have everything we need for the baby already and the nursery is finished with exception to wall hangings. It's been crazy busy for me the last few months. My English bulldog had puppies! She had to have a csection so I've been nursing her back to health and helping with the new additions. She had 7 but one was so little that even with me bottle feeding he didn't make it. This hormonal pregnant lady didn't take it too well. I think I cried for an entire day. :( the others are doing great though. They're definitely preparing me for a newborn. Lol 

Pregnancy has been good to me through 2nd tri. I have another growth scan on the 17th. My only complaint is getting comfortable while sleeping! I'm a tummy sleeper and this belly is just in the way. I have a preggo pillow but I want to sleep flat in my tummy! Lol 

I hope all you ladies are enjoying your pregnancy as much as I am!


----------



## confuzion

Mummafrog said:


> Of course, sorry I hope I didn't offend you, I was just hoping to show my support :hugs:

Oh no dear of course I wasn't offended. And I'm sure once I (hopefully) start treading new territory you ladies will be the best resource.


----------



## 1eighty

officially 3rd tri today (though i sneaked onto their board early) and what a lovely day it is :3 the sun is shining, the cat down the road is waiting for his girlfriend outside on our bench (our tabby) and my toddler is wandering around looking like the world's smallest jarhead after yesterday's haircut :p (still have to tidy the bits he squirmed away from, he HATED the clippers).


----------



## Boothh

Sounds scary Jersey :hugs: glad everything seems fine though!

Congratulations confusion xx

I bought something for the baby that isn't clothing yesterday :haha: I got a changing mat for my changing table! Going shopping with my mum on Thursday and I think were going to get the Moses basket! :)

I'm not officially 3rd tri til Friday but I'm reading that section more and more, think I'll make the jump soon, I'm ready to leave second tri now! x


----------



## minni2906

Congrats, Confuzion!!!


----------



## BlaireUK

:cloud9: Congratulations. Hopefully this little bean makes it all the way for you this time :hugs: :dust:


----------



## asmcsm

Congrats Confuzion! So happy to hear about your bfp! Hoping so much that this is your rainbow take home baby :hugs:


----------



## jenniferannex

Congratulations confuzion!! :happydance: lots and lots of sticky dust!!! :dust::dust::dust: xxxxxx


----------



## confuzion

Thank you ladies :cloud9:

So glad I stuck around and kept up with your journeys. I can't wait to see all of your little sunflowers come into the world :D


----------



## Sqwidge

Congrats Confuzion, hope this little one sticks for you xx


----------



## LalaR

Congratulations confuzion! Wishing you lots of calm thoughts and positive energy. Xx


----------



## rainbowsun

Best of luck, confuzion! I've been following your journal, and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you and your rainbow baby!!


----------



## Rozzer

Congratulations Confuzion, so happy to see the wonderful news. Sending lots of sticky baby dust - I hope your rainbow blooms strong and true xx


----------



## trinity_enigm

Congratulations confuzion- I'm so happy for you!! Sending lots of positive vibes and sticky dust in your direction xx


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Congrats Confuzion!! Sending you lots of sticky dust! :dust:


----------



## Rel

Congratulations Confuzion! Wishing you all the best for this one!
I am now in 3rd tri! Another milestone!


----------



## Boothh

Good morning! Hope everyone is enjoying the lovely spring weather were having :) 
Makes me feel like I have more energy when the sun is shining!
Just waiting for my friend to arrive with their LO so Ted can have a play date!


----------



## Sassymom

Congrats confuzion!!!! Wishing you and your bean all the best!!!!!


----------



## Babym

Congrats Confusion! X


----------



## kaylacrouch93

Well i decided it was time to update yall on my progress.. I have my 2nd anatomy u/s 2moro along with my Glucose test ugh! We finally have found our own place a 3 bedroom 2 full bath singlewide and only 275$ a month! :winkwink: I have already started having some mild contractions so i plan to talk to my dr 2moro about it. :wacko: Life at my house is getting so bad so im glad we have found our own place so we can have someone of our own.


----------



## Frizzabelle

My bubs at 26 weeks 2 days looking a lot like his brother! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## CaliDreaming

OMG Confuzion, I'm so happy for you!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I hope this is your sticky bean and so happy you stuck around to share your good news with us!!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Natalie, congratulations!!! I've been so swamped lately I feel like I've missed out on a lot of big news!! I know it must have been scary but your little girl is beautiful and so glad to see that she is doing so well.


----------



## SweetMel

Congratulations confusion. 

And congratulations to you too Natalie on the birth of your daughter. I hope see does really well with her feeds and grows fast.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Congrats Natalie on the birth of your little girl.. hope she continues to do well!

Congrats confuzion, I really hope this is it for you - you deserve it!

Double digits tomorrow for me. Starting to feel very overwhelmed by the thought of being a mum!!


----------



## TillyMoo

Confuzion - am absolutely delighted for you! Big congratulations! 
You have shown amazing strength & always remained kind, caring & genuinely interested in how we all are doing in this thread so I hope our combined affection for you brings extra positive energy to help make this little baby a sticky one xxoo


----------



## TillyMoo

Congrats on the birth of little Ebonee Natalie, she's just beautiful xx


----------



## TillyMoo

Mightn't be a good idea to go there but I'm secretly hoping to find a few fellow whales on here..

Weight gain???
I'm 2 stone / 28lbs heavier.

Seems my metabolism just grinds to a near halt when pregnant. Ordinarily I can eat just about anything but always stay the same weight but during pregnancy my digestive system seems to go on strike!


----------



## Boothh

Iv gained about 2 stone too.. I can't exactly blame metabolism though cus iv just eaten 3 slices of left over pizza and 2 mars bars for lunch :haha:


----------



## TillyMoo

Oh you bad girl &#128540;

Mind you, I'd love a Mars bar right now!

Night time is when all the real junk food over indulgence happens in our house..


----------



## Mummafrog

Eek all our nappies and cotton wool and water wipes arrived todaaay, getting so real and exciting!! :wohoo: 

Sorry just had to share my giddyness over nappies haha


----------



## LizChase

I've only gained about 8 pounds so far, but I'm putting it on fast now, 2 pounds in a week! So I'm guessing it will be a lot more then 8lbs by the end..


----------



## LalaR

7kg up so far, most of that in the first 16 weeks and it has slowed considerably since I cut out all sugars from my diet. I gained 18kg last time so am happy even though I feel like a whale!!!

I am now sporting a piece of the biggest tubigrip I have ever seen but my pain is so much better already. Physio is great!!!


----------



## Sassymom

I've gained about 4 lbs so far (as of feb 19). I may not have gained as much, but still feeling whale-ish!! (I was never small to begin with lol).


----------



## 1eighty

i went on a diet after xmas 2012 because though i'd lost the baby weight, i put on xmas weight. i started at 102kg at the end of jan 2013 and had got down to 83kg when we got our BFP.

i'm back up to 99kg as of 27w (i weigh myself as the weeks tick over). total gain of 16kg so far, expecting to match DH in weight by the end of it all. only gained 10kg with DS (started at 96kg).

so yes to the whale feeling, hoping to get back down to my pre-preg porpoise physique asap :p


----------



## asmcsm

I've now gained 11 lbs. I guess that's not too bad for nearly 27 weeks. I didn't start gaining until recently because of horrible ms, but now I always feel so hungry! My goal is to stay under 20, but not sure if that will happen since you're supposed to gain 1 lb a week the last trimester. Noticed yesterday that the stretch marks are starting to make their appearance :? Hoping to keep them to a minimum and not get overly huge.


----------



## Boothh

I only gained a stone in total last time (4stone in first pregnancy) and it was gone in ten days.
I'd take any weight gain over hyperemesis though! 
Mars bars are 7 for £2 at the co op at the moment so can't help myself haha


----------



## minni2906

According to the scale at my doctors office last week, I've lost .6lbs. According to my scale, I've gained 1lb.


----------



## pinkpassion

eeek... at my dr appointment a week and a half ago I had gained a total of 17lbs.... Im tiny 93 lbs prepreg weight, and I honestly dont know how I've gained that much.. weighed myself when I got home and weight 5 lbs less then what they said I weighed???? I dont know what to think now.. I think their scales may have been off or maybe I'm just trying to make myself feel better.. I'll know more when I go back in a week!!


----------



## OpheliaVY

pinkpassion said:


> eeek... at my dr appointment a week and a half ago I had gained a total of 17lbs.... Im tiny 93 lbs prepreg weight, and I honestly dont know how I've gained that much.. weighed myself when I got home and weight 5 lbs less then what they said I weighed???? I dont know what to think now.. I think their scales may have been off or maybe I'm just trying to make myself feel better.. I'll know more when I go back in a week!!

When I weighed at my Dr last week it said I weight 114. I was like NO WAY. My home scale said 110 and it's digital and I weigh naked. The nurse said that their big clunky machines are calibrated different so not to worry. A lot of people jump on and off them daily so I'm sure it's off and I weigh with clothes on there. lol 

So I've gained 8 pounds totoal this pregnancy. Overall - 11 since I got so sick in 1st tri and lost a few pounds. My starting weight was 103 and by my scale I'm now at 111ish. When I lost weight I got down to 100 pounds before I started putting it back on.


----------



## pinkpassion

phew, that makes me feel a little better, I didn't weight myself naked, I literally came home and jumped right on the scale just as I was at the Dr because it didn't seem real to me.. I then proceeded to weigh my dogs dog food which is 40 lb and my scale was accurate to that , who knows!!

I would feel better knowing I'm only up 12 lbs vs 17 lbs ;)


----------



## 1eighty

pinkpassion said:


> I would feel better knowing I'm only up 12 lbs vs 17 lbs ;)

i'd feel better only being up by _either _of those numbers! :haha:

i've said it before and i'll keep on saying it until i believe it - i know i can lose the weight, so i'm not going to stress about what i gain, i'm just going to concentrate on knowing i'm growing a healthy fat little bundle of blue joy in here - the weight i'll start thinking about after a week or so pp.


----------



## trinity_enigm

I've put on about 2 stone so far- glad I'm not the only one, was feeling a bit rubbish about it. I put it down to having no morning sickness (not to make anyone jealous) so I just ate way too much in comparison to all you ladies who could barely keep anything down.

I'm glad my midwife hasn't weighed me since my booking in appointment so hopefully she'll carry on not bothering...


----------



## Sqwidge

I haven't weighed myself since the hospital weighed me at my 12 week scan/downs bloods...where I was 68kg, which is only 5kg more than I weighed when I was competing at the London Paralympics, so not too bad considering the last couple years since then I have just been eating what I want rather than being careful!

Also today is my V day! Still feels like the last 4 weeks have gone super slowly. Bump is really starting to show now, so will take some pictures! And beginning to struggle picking stuff up that I've dropped on the floor!

The bathroom was ripped out today as well, hopefully new one will all be finished by Thursday. Then the extension starts on 31st March, not long and we have so much junk everywhere to tidy up!


----------



## jenniferannex

I can't remember what I gained with Lily as I never once weighed myself until afterwards and I had no idea what I was before! But so far this time I've gained just over 1.5 stone, I hate to see the scales going up each week but atleast baby is all good :)


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

So , i had everything write down already and my computer turned off .. I guess I have to start again 
I am glad everyone is doing great ,And especially our two little sunflower girls :)
Congratulations Confuzion , keep us updated :)
I am doing well also , I gained 30 pounds so far which is not that great and I was sure I am not gonna gain as much as first time but now it looks like I am gonna gain even more :( . And I dont think I even eat that much ... well
Baby is doing well also , two weeks ago he was 2 pounds 2 ounces already , that makes him 90% growth , they say its normal but my first son was always around 54% so it doesnt seem normal to me ... it makes me kinda scared how big he gets .
This is my last week of second trimester . its crazy how fast it goes . Does anyone started on their nurseries ? I cannot wait to see all the pictures :)
I also have my glucose test on monday but I am pretty sure I am gonna pass :)

EDIT : I didnt even realize I am double digits , only 95 days to go :)


----------



## OpheliaVY

ProudMomma2Be said:


> So , i had everything write down already and my computer turned off .. I guess I have to start again
> I am glad everyone is doing great ,And especially our two little sunflower girls :)
> Congratulations Confuzion , keep us updated :)
> I am doing well also , I gained 30 pounds so far which is not that great and I was sure I am not gonna gain as much as first time but now it looks like I am gonna gain even more :( . And I dont think I even eat that much ... well
> Baby is doing well also , two weeks ago he was 2 pounds 2 ounces already , that makes him 90% growth , they say its normal but my first son was always around 54% so it doesnt seem normal to me ... it makes me kinda scared how big he gets .
> This is my last week of second trimester . its crazy how fast it goes . Does anyone started on their nurseries ? I cannot wait to see all the pictures :)
> I also have my glucose test on monday but I am pretty sure I am gonna pass :)
> 
> EDIT : I didnt even realize I am double digits , only 95 days to go :)

I have my glucose test on Monday too. Along with another growth scan. My little guy was 1lb 8oz and they said he was in the 28%..but also said that their new machine always measures small and not to worry unless he measures under 10%. When I googled it, 1.8 was right on the money in the normal range.. I'm small though and my DS was normal size. 6lb 8oz 2 weeks early.. 

Anyway... My dr told me to eat a candy bar for 3 nights up until I take the glucose test to make sure I pass.. So, I took that as a prescription for chocolate! So excited. lol 

I'm almost done with my nursery.. Just have some things to hang on the wall. Actually, all I need is a baby monitor, diaper bag and pack a hospital bag and I'm DONE! Hoping to get that done by 30 weeks - 3 weeks to go.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

OpheliaVY said:


> ProudMomma2Be said:
> 
> 
> So , i had everything write down already and my computer turned off .. I guess I have to start again
> I am glad everyone is doing great ,And especially our two little sunflower girls :)
> Congratulations Confuzion , keep us updated :)
> I am doing well also , I gained 30 pounds so far which is not that great and I was sure I am not gonna gain as much as first time but now it looks like I am gonna gain even more :( . And I dont think I even eat that much ... well
> Baby is doing well also , two weeks ago he was 2 pounds 2 ounces already , that makes him 90% growth , they say its normal but my first son was always around 54% so it doesnt seem normal to me ... it makes me kinda scared how big he gets .
> This is my last week of second trimester . its crazy how fast it goes . Does anyone started on their nurseries ? I cannot wait to see all the pictures :)
> I also have my glucose test on monday but I am pretty sure I am gonna pass :)
> 
> EDIT : I didnt even realize I am double digits , only 95 days to go :)
> 
> I have my glucose test on Monday too. Along with another growth scan. My little guy was 1lb 8oz and they said he was in the 28%..but also said that their new machine always measures small and not to worry unless he measures under 10%. When I googled it, 1.8 was right on the money in the normal range.. I'm small though and my DS was normal size. 6lb 8oz 2 weeks early..
> 
> Anyway... My dr told me to eat a candy bar for 3 nights up until I take the glucose test to make sure I pass.. So, I took that as a prescription for chocolate! So excited. lol
> 
> I'm almost done with my nursery.. Just have some things to hang on the wall. Actually, all I need is a baby monitor, diaper bag and pack a hospital bag and I'm DONE! Hoping to get that done by 30 weeks - 3 weeks to go.Click to expand...

Its kinda funny how we have everything at the same time :haha:
I dont understand why yours is 28% at 1pound 8 oz and mine is 90% at 2pounds 2 oz :shrug: its not that much weight difference and they told you yours is small and mine is huge :haha: :shrug: I am confused . 
I am not gonna have any more scans :cry: they said they dont have reason 
As for the glucose test , I was told not to eat anything sweet and eat a lot of protein :shrug:
wow about the nursery :thumbup: , I dont have anything yet , We dont even buy stuff yet , just few pieces of clothes :blush: ( I just bought going home outfit the other day :happydance: ), I wanted to start at the beginning of may with the nursery and buying all the stuff :shrug:
Would you mind posting pictures ? :happydance::winkwink:


----------



## minni2906

Ophelia; I am convinced that's why I failed my GTT so terribly. I dont like chocolate and rarely eat cakes and things. I've been on a low carb diet for years so my body is not used to/doesnt process high loads of carbs and sugar very well. If I had eaten a candy bar a day for three days prior and gotten my body used to it, I may have been alright. So I say, by all means, follow doctors orders!!! Haha.

We live with DF's parents so baby girl isnt going to have a full nursery. She'll be sharing the room with us. We got the crib together over the weekend and DF and I sculpted her name using colored wire so we hung that on the wall over the crib. I also put my brown teddy bear from when I was little in the crib for her. I consider it her first family heirloom. :)


----------



## trinity_enigm

I've got my gtt on Monday too. Might have to try the chocolate thing.... Also getting a cold- am not happy! Managed all of winter without one and the first sign of spring is when I get a cold. I blame my husband- he had one at the weekend but got over it quickly so hope I do too.


----------



## Boothh

Just back from the midwife and I have a breech LO! So that's why I keep getting kicked in the bits lol. Everything fine though and measured bang on dates :) x


----------



## rainbowsun

I'm 27 weeks today, and officially considering myself 3rd trimester!

On that note, can someone please explain to me how anyone would ever get to 28 weeks as start of 3rd trimester?

Yesterday was 3 months to due date. 3 months = 1 trimester. 
40 weeks / 3 is 13.3333, meaning that 2nd trimester would be over at the end of 26 weeks.

In what universe would 28 weeks work? I'm so confused!


----------



## Boothh

Iv never heard of anyone using 28 weeks as the start of third tri! It's always been 27 weeks as far as I've seen x


----------



## LizChase

So at my last appointment my dr. recommended I go ahead and get a pediatrician lined up so in case the baby comes early or something it's all done and I don't have to worry about it. I just called one that's really close to my house to get it all set up and she wants me to come in next month, before the baby is even born for a "new mom visit". Are any of you guys at this point looking for pediatricians? Or for those of you who have kids already: did any of you guys have to do this when you were still pregnant. It seems kind of odd to me.


----------



## pinkpassion

LizChase said:


> So at my last appointment my dr. recommended I go ahead and get a pediatrician lined up so in case the baby comes early or something it's all done and I don't have to worry about it. I just called one that's really close to my house to get it all set up and she wants me to come in next month, before the baby is even born for a "new mom visit". Are any of you guys at this point looking for pediatricians? Or for those of you who have kids already: did any of you guys have to do this when you were still pregnant. It seems kind of odd to me.

Yep , I've called three different pediatricians offices and they all asked me to come in so that I could meet the Drs/staff.. I asked moms around me and this seems to be common practice.. I am all for it anyway because I have a lot of things I want to make sure we are on the same page about before I decide to keep the pediatrician!! :)


----------



## Sizzles

rainbowsun said:


> I'm 27 weeks today, and officially considering myself 3rd trimester!
> 
> On that note, can someone please explain to me how anyone would ever get to 28 weeks as start of 3rd trimester?
> 
> Yesterday was 3 months to due date. 3 months = 1 trimester.
> 40 weeks / 3 is 13.3333, meaning that 2nd trimester would be over at the end of 26 weeks.
> 
> In what universe would 28 weeks work? I'm so confused!

I agree - it seems stupid! I also worked out that at 26 weeks, that's half a year (half of 52) therefore it _has_ to be 6 months, and if 13 weeks is 1 trimester, and a pregnancy is made up of 3x13 weeks (+ 1 week), then 27 weeks should really be into the third.



Boothh said:


> Iv never heard of anyone using 28 weeks as the start of third tri! It's always been 27 weeks as far as I've seen x

Whereas pretty much everything I've looked at says 28 weeks for 3rd tri, including (online) 'Babycenter' and 'the bump'.


----------



## Sassymom

LizChase said:


> So at my last appointment my dr. recommended I go ahead and get a pediatrician lined up so in case the baby comes early or something it's all done and I don't have to worry about it. I just called one that's really close to my house to get it all set up and she wants me to come in next month, before the baby is even born for a "new mom visit". Are any of you guys at this point looking for pediatricians? Or for those of you who have kids already: did any of you guys have to do this when you were still pregnant. It seems kind of odd to me.

I've only contacted one pediatrician (shortly after I read your post actually hahaha). They said they have openings and to call when I get home from the hospital with him and they will set me up an appointment. Although to be fair, it was my pediatrician and my brother still goes there so they know me and I know them. I have to say it was the easiest thing this entire pregnancy! :)


----------



## minni2906

Sassymom, same here. I am using my old pediatrician as well, and my sister is using her for her little girl (born in December) so they already know me and don't need a "meet & greet" so to speak.


----------



## rainbowsun

Boothh said:


> Iv never heard of anyone using 28 weeks as the start of third tri! It's always been 27 weeks as far as I've seen x

What To Expect When You're Expecting starts the third trimester (and 7th month) at 28 weeks. It's pretty weird. :wacko:


----------



## LalaR

Just had a rubbish day. My bump has been uncomfortable all day and baby hasn't been very active so after several hours worrying I ended up at the hospital for 4h being checked. The midwife couldn't find a heartbeat so I had to go for a scan. I had to wait over 2h but eventually the doc found a strong heartbeat on scan and a breech baby deep low down. They are really worried about my bump being too it so I have to go back later in the week for a full scan and review. Now starting to doubt if I'll be allowed my vbac after all. Boo!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

LalaR said:


> Just had a rubbish day. My bump has been uncomfortable all day and baby hasn't been very active so after several hours worrying I ended up at the hospital for 4h being checked. The midwife couldn't find a heartbeat so I had to go for a scan. I had to wait over 2h but eventually the doc found a strong heartbeat on scan and a breech baby deep low down. They are really worried about my bump being too it so I have to go back later in the week for a full scan and review. Now starting to doubt if I'll be allowed my vbac after all. Boo!

I am sorry to hear that :hugs: , Hope everything turns out fine :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

Oh no lala. That must have been so scary. I didn't realize you wanted to attempt a vbac. Hope your baby turns and you still get to do it :hugs:


----------



## x Zaly x

Just caught up after ages and so shocked to see two June babies have been born already! Congrats to the ladies and so glad your little munchkins are doing well :)

I'm 26 weeks now and baby is doing well, things are starting to get uncomfortable though, especially whilst sleeping but I guess that's to be expected lol, hope the rest of you are well xx


----------



## trinity_enigm

Oh my lord lala- my heart was in my mouth when I read about them not finding the heartbeat!!! Glad they they found it in the end. Hope everything's ok and you get your vbac. 

With the third trimester start I wonder if some people work it out on the idea that 42 weeks is as long as you can go? So that kind of makes it 14 weeks pers trimester but then I guess second tri would start at 14 weeks.... I don't know but I've been waiting until 28 weeks to officially say in third tri then I'm definitely in there lol. Haven't really been reading the second tri board for a whole now- not since I reached all the major milestones really.


----------



## Frizzabelle

I was also told third tri was 28 weeks but if it is 27 then I get there in 2 days! Woo! Lol :happydance:
Had to post a pic of my first son against my 4d scan of son number two. They look so very similar!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mummafrog

Lala - so sorry you had such a stressful, scary day :( I'm glad your bubba is okay. I didn't quite understand what you were saying about your bump? I think you missed a word, did you mean too big/small? Sending :hugs: Really hope you get your VBAC.

Frizza - Oh my god they DO look similar don't they! And such cutie, handsome baby boys :D

You ladies have made me worry, all this talk about Peadiatritions.. is that just in America that you have to choose/organise one like that? Someone in the UK tell me I haven't missed something really important I need to do! I've not heard of it here..


----------



## Jess812

gosh im another with a 20lb gain! got quite scared reading the first lot of ladies on about they've lost so far on only gained 6lbs lol. I hope i dont gain too much more though!! :(


----------



## Sizzles

Mummafrog - here in the UK, you just take bubs along to your GP if there's an issue. I quite like the American idea though as you know you'll see someone specialised in children.


----------



## Mummafrog

Ah thanks Sizzles, I thought so, just wanted to check! Yeah good point, we only see paeds if we get referred for a specific issue I assume.


----------



## Boothh

Frizz a they are so similar! Cute :haha:

I'm classing myself as 3rd tri tomorrow and iv barely looked at 2nd tri for a while now. And I'm super hormonal so I dare anybody to tell me I have to wait another week to be in 3rd :rofl:

I think iv been over doing it the past week or so. Been super busy and I'm really feeling it. Keep getting Braxton hicks and stomach cramps/ back pain and my feet swell up loads. I think I need to start slowing down abit now and resting more. 

Off to hosp for a blood test in the morning then going baby shopping with my mama! So tomorrow should be fun :)


----------



## minni2906

Frizzabelle said:


> I was also told third tri was 28 weeks but if it is 27 then I get there in 2 days! Woo! Lol :happydance:
> Had to post a pic of my first son against my 4d scan of son number two. They look so very similar!

The look almost identical. I especially love how they're laying in the EXACT same position. Too cute!!! :haha:



AFM; nothing much to report. I woke up Tuesday morning, brushed my teeth and got ready for work but didn't feel any kicks. I started to get nervous, even brought tears to my eyes. Drank some Mountain Dew to try and get her moving, but felt nothing. DF reassured me that she was fine and I went to work - about 20 minutes after sitting at my desk baby girl was kicking up a storm!! :haha: It would appear our little girl has the same sleep schedule we do and she was peacefully sleeping in the morning when I so desperately wanted her kicks!! I've learned to wait until after 9 am to panic from lack of kicks, but she's always kicking by then. Here's hoping what they say is true - Baby's sleep pattern in the womb holds true for their sleep pattern after arrival!! :happydance:


----------



## LalaR

Mummafrog said:


> Lala - so sorry you had such a stressful, scary day :( I'm glad your bubba is okay. I didn't quite understand what you were saying about your bump? I think you missed a word, did you mean too big/small? Sending :hugs: Really hope you get your VBAC.
> 
> Frizza - Oh my god they DO look similar don't they! And such cutie, handsome baby boys :D
> 
> You ladies have made me worry, all this talk about Peadiatritions.. is that just in America that you have to choose/organise one like that? Someone in the UK tell me I haven't missed something really important I need to do! I've not heard of it here..

Oops, sorry I meant too big. In measuring 6-8 weeks ahead already. I was huge last time with an average sized baby but this time I definitely feel bigger. Hoping it's just fat and fluid!!! 

No need to choose a paediatrician here. You only get to see one if your gp refers your lo. Xx


----------



## Mummafrog

LalaR said:


> Oops, sorry I meant too big. In measuring 6-8 weeks ahead already. I was huge last time with an average sized baby but this time I definitely feel bigger. Hoping it's just fat and fluid!!!
> 
> No need to choose a paediatrician here. You only get to see one if your gp refers your lo. Xx

Goodness, well at least you know it happened last time so it is more normal for you to measure big, there can be loads of factors why. Hope there are no issues darlin, good luck :hugs:


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

minni2906 said:


> Frizzabelle said:
> 
> 
> I was also told third tri was 28 weeks but if it is 27 then I get there in 2 days! Woo! Lol :happydance:
> Had to post a pic of my first son against my 4d scan of son number two. They look so very similar!
> 
> The look almost identical. I especially love how they're laying in the EXACT same position. Too cute!!! :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> AFM; nothing much to report. I woke up Tuesday morning, brushed my teeth and got ready for work but didn't feel any kicks. I started to get nervous, even brought tears to my eyes. Drank some Mountain Dew to try and get her moving, but felt nothing. DF reassured me that she was fine and I went to work - about 20 minutes after sitting at my desk baby girl was kicking up a storm!! :haha: It would appear our little girl has the same sleep schedule we do and she was peacefully sleeping in the morning when I so desperately wanted her kicks!! I've learned to wait until after 9 am to panic from lack of kicks, but she's always kicking by then. Here's hoping what they say is true - Baby's sleep pattern in the womb holds true for their sleep pattern after arrival!! :happydance:Click to expand...

I find the same thing, my kicks slow down from about 8pm and I feel a few kicks during the night but nothing until after 9am, I was super worried this morning as well but now they kicking and moving around too much:cloud9:, sure hope it holds true about the sleep pattern, I would love that!!!


----------



## Frizzabelle

Anyone else suffering with fairly painful braxton hicks? Mine have been like strong period pains for the last two days and are making baby very active! x


----------



## Mummafrog

My BHs haven't been strong or often yet but they do feel like period pain cramping, just so you know you're not the only one getting cramps, because it can feel worrying. They say make sure you're very hydrated and take it easy if they start getting too much. Sorry I don't have much advice but I'm quite new to it all hehe :)


----------



## Frizzabelle

Yes I've upped my water intake to try combat them a bit. I had them with my first son but much later on. Luckily I've had them in the evening when my sons in bed so I'm able to lay down and chill! Think I'll invest in a hot water bottle! x


----------



## LegoHouse

Checking in, although I almost feel like I shouldn't be here anymore I'm so absent :lol:

I've been super busy with my babies so my feet are in agony. We went to Legoland yesterday and I looked after my nana today so I'm extra exhausted this evening. I can't seem to shut my brain off and sleep though. I will be able to once my OH gets in from work... which probably won't be until gone midnight!

On the pregnancy front, my heartburn is worse than ever, I think this baby will have thick black hair like daddy. Although they could surprise us all and come out bald LOL! After two super hairy babies I'm not putting any bets on a baldy. My feet swell every time I walk more than 10 minutes, so whilst the warm weather and fun days out have been lovely, the foot pain in the evening is nothing short of awful. My bump is beautiful though. Huge this time! Way bigger than the other two times. And I've only been sick twice this week....... :lol: Trying to think of positives so I don't bore you all!!

Some photo's


Spoiler

Picnic in nana's garden today


Harrison bump


----------



## Hazybaby84

Hi everyone. Sorry I haven't posted in a fair few weeks but I have had a few family issues in regards to my dad and sister to sort out but I do try and read what everyone is getting up to. Firstly I hope everyone is ok and everyone's bubba's are doing well. I would also like to say a big congratulations to our first two sunflowers I'm glad they are doing well and fighting strong. 

As for me, I am well and truly feeling the start of the third trimester. My SPD it starting to increase now in pain and my tiredness from 1st tri as well and truly returned with severe baby brain lol. On a good note though, my GD from my 1st prgnancy as not returned this time and it looks like my placenta may have moved away from my cervix, not that I will know for definite for at least another two weeks. 

Also other than a few minor things, I actually think I'm ready, my hospital bag is pretty much packed, baby's changing bag is ready for out first trip out once we are back home and my breast feeding pump is all good to go and on stand by if I need it (hopefully won't lol). Everything is bought just in time for my maternity leave which officially starts on the 21st April, or at least I think it is. He he. 

Also I managed to have my first ever 4d scan yesterday which I will post a pick of now. I'm so over the moon, I never had the chance with my 8yr old. Bless this ones little heart, in this pic she is smiling and what looks like she is picking her nose lol. I have also got a bump pic to show, I'm massive but all bump which is quite surprising considering I've gained 1st 11lbs but is even more so surprising less than with my 8yr old where I gained 3st 8lb.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Hazybaby84

Pic of the bump, lol.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 1eighty

i had a stitch across my back with DS from about 14w, hurt most at night. only felt like it was a hand-span wide but it was right over my heart (but from the back) and really uncomfortable.

it's back :/ glad it held off for this long but won't be sad to see it go!


----------



## 1eighty

oooooh, thread-killer...


----------



## OpheliaVY

It did get quiet didn't it. 

I had my GD test today. GROSS!! I've also been fighting what I thought was a cold all week, but the dr diagnosed bronchitis.. FUN! Not... Is it just me or does pregnancy ruin your immune system? I've had more colds, the flu and now brochitis in the 6/7 months I've been pregnant. I've never been this sick in my entire life! Grr. Drives me crazy! 

I also had another growth scan today. Got to see Jett playing with his toes and sucking his thumb. I scheduled a 3D/4D scan for 2 weeks. I can't wait. 

In other news.. I've been interviewing for my replacement while I'm on maternity leave. So time is def flying by! I'm also being considered for a really big promotion when I come back from leave. So that's exciting!! 

On a sad note.. One of my very best friends passed away in a car accident last week. Her 2 year old daughter was also in the car but was uninjured. My friend was only 26 and wasn't wearing a seat belt. They save lives so buckle up! It was crazy that we were just talking about car seats on Facebook a few days prior. I bought the Bob by Britax since they had one of the best safety ratings and she too had one for her daughter. I just think it's too ironic and it's just a very sad situation. 

I'll post pics of the nursery for you proudmama when I get the wall hangings up. Hopefully sooner rather than later! 

Is anyone else as ready for Spring as I am?!?! I don't know about the rest of the world, but here in Tennessee the weather has been crazy cold. 

Sorry so long. Just wanted to catch up!


----------



## heather1212

Hi everyone

Seeing as its gone all quiet I'll let you all know how I'm doing!
Everything's been going fine, still have quite a few braxton hicks, baby is soooo active and was head down at my last midwife appointment. 
I've had something a bit strange happen to me tonight, little bit tmi I suppose! Well I went the loo for a wee at work tonight and when I'd finished stood up and pulled my underwear up some fluid came out! Not a huge amount but enough to go through my underwear to my tights. I was like omg I swear that wasn't wee, it must have been my waters!! Well I rang the hospital and they've just said put a pad on and if I get any more I've got to ring them back.
Fingers crossed nothing nothing else seems to have come out but I'm just feeling very anxious and worried. I mean I've never had a problem with bladder control! Lol! So I keep thinking it can't be that but what do you ladies
reckon? Is it more likely to be pee than my waters? Would there have been more after a couple of hours if it was my waters? 
I don't feel like I'm going to sleep very well tonight. My hubby works nights aswell so I feel a bit anxious being on my own my with my little boy tonight!


----------



## trinity_enigm

Heather- sounds minging but if you give you knickers a sniff that should tell you because wee and waters smell very different. Apparently waters smell quite sweet and pee smells, well of pee lol. 

Had my gtt yesterday. Wasn't too bad just have to wait until Friday when I see a consultant for the results so fingers crossed but I am gettin a little extra chocolate in this week in case it's the last time for 3 months lol


----------



## Boothh

Sorry to hear about your friend Ophelia :hugs: that's so sad xx

Heather - any update? Hope it wasn't waters! Stuff like this has happened to me though, but I think it was pee, sometimes the baby is pressing against your bladder so kind of 'blocks' abit of it from coming out. Keep us updated :flower:

AFM - iv hurt my back over the past few days, think i did it climbing over DH to go to to the toilet in the night! It's like a stitch kind of feeling in the bottom left side of my back and it makes me walk funny lol.
Only the past three nights iv needed to get up and pee though so I think iv done well to get this far, especially after two kids already :haha:


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

heather1212 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Seeing as its gone all quiet I'll let you all know how I'm doing!
> Everything's been going fine, still have quite a few braxton hicks, baby is soooo active and was head down at my last midwife appointment.
> I've had something a bit strange happen to me tonight, little bit tmi I suppose! Well I went the loo for a wee at work tonight and when I'd finished stood up and pulled my underwear up some fluid came out! Not a huge amount but enough to go through my underwear to my tights. I was like omg I swear that wasn't wee, it must have been my waters!! Well I rang the hospital and they've just said put a pad on and if I get any more I've got to ring them back.
> Fingers crossed nothing nothing else seems to have come out but I'm just feeling very anxious and worried. I mean I've never had a problem with bladder control! Lol! So I keep thinking it can't be that but what do you ladies
> reckon? Is it more likely to be pee than my waters? Would there have been more after a couple of hours if it was my waters?
> I don't feel like I'm going to sleep very well tonight. My hubby works nights aswell so I feel a bit anxious being on my own my with my little boy tonight!

Heather I doubt its anything other than pee, I rushed to the ER and they checked and said its probably just pee and not your waters, if it was you would leak a lot more. I have it all the time now, constantly changing my liner, also smell it, if its like a bleach smell its probably just pee, amnio fluid is like sweet, almost like a basil smell. You would definitely know if it was. Don't stress, keep your feet up, that usually helps me. Word of warning though, it gets worse some days other days there is nothing! Good luck!


----------



## Mummafrog

Hellooo ladies :)

I'm very sorry to hear about your friend Ophelia, I can't imagine how difficult that is for everyone.. sending love <3 Really pleased that things are going well for your pregnancy though. 
Pregnancy definitely lowers the immune system yes, that's why they do health promotion campaigns about getting pregnant ladies to have the flu shot etc because we're more likely to catch nasty things :/ 
We've started getting some gorgeous days where we are, something feels so wonderful about being pregnant and out in the sunshine, can't wait for more of those days :)

Heather if there was any kind of break/hole in your bag of waters there would usually be more leaking out unless it healed up quickly (which they can do) so hopefully nothing to worry about :) Any update?

AFM - I had my growth scan (for BMI) yesterday which was perfect, baby girl measuring 50th percentile which I assume is exactly average? Hehe. She's the loveliest creature, I'm getting such powerful desires to kiss and cuddle her! 
Had the GTT this morning, blergh, not the most fun thing, but more worried about the results, really don't want to hear something is wrong :/ fx for me this week. 

Love to the ladies and babies! I counted the people on this thread a few weeks ago (there must be more now) and I got to 83 pregnant ladies! WOW, think of all those families, so nice to be able to contact you all.


----------



## heather1212

Thanks everyone. You've certainly put my mind at ease a bit.
I've not had anything else since last night so I'm hoping that it mustn't have been my waters.
It must be the only time I've ever hoped that I just peed myself! Lol!
Baby is still very active so she seems happy enough in there!
I have to be honest though it frightened me to death. You would think I'd be more relaxed in my second pregnancy but it's totally the opposite! I worry about everything!


----------



## Sassymom

I had my GTT test on Saturday. It wasn't as horrible as I thought it would be. Now I just have to wait till Wednesday to get the results. FX it's all good!

After sitting in the hospital for 2 hours for the test, I have come down with something nasty. I feel like death warmed over as my mother would say. My throat kills, my head hurts, I have no voice, I can't get enough water, my hips and back are on fire and I was up most of the night getting sick last night. I know not all symptoms are related but I just hurt and I need to whine. I was going to call out of work today but I logged on at home and my big big boss set up a meeting today so I HAD TO come in. TT_TT


----------



## Rel

heather1212 said:


> Thanks everyone. You've certainly put my mind at ease a bit.
> I've not had anything else since last night so I'm hoping that it mustn't have been my waters.
> It must be the only time I've ever hoped that I just peed myself! Lol!
> Baby is still very active so she seems happy enough in there!
> I have to be honest though it frightened me to death. You would think I'd be more relaxed in my second pregnancy but it's totally the opposite! I worry about everything!

It's good to hear that everythings seems fine after all.
As for the second pregnancy thing, I agree completely with you. I was very relaxed with my first and with my second, I kept thinking that I couldn't remember that from the first and is it normal?... so don't worry you're not on your own. I am doing better with the third pregnancy I think, I've accepted that things can be different and I am being more careful as well because I did too much in my second pregnancy.


----------



## sllydrkfsh

Hello Ladies 
I've been mia and I think I missed a lot. I see two little ones are already here, I hope they are healthy and doing well and hope the mamas are recouping ok too. Not much going on over here for me. I failed my gd 1 hr test and had to go back in and do the 3 hr, that was torture. The test wasn't so bad it was the waiting to eat breakfast lol. Luckily I'm a-ok. Little guy is measuring a few days ahead but I still have this feeling he'll be late like his big brother. Anyone have a problem with their little ones sitting low? My little guy likes to do that, it's killing my back but luckily only 3 more months to go. Apparently the placenta this time is low and may be in the way when I go to deliver, anyone else have that problem? I think I'd be ok with a c-section but still a little nervous about it. Hope everyone is doing well, can't wait to see pics of these little ones =). Anyone doing the 3d sessions? I think I'm gonna do it in a couple of weeks.


----------



## LegoHouse

I had a 3D with the other two but I've not bothered this time. Pregnancy is going so quick this time around it won't be long at all until I get to see his face lol


----------



## pinkpassion

My MIL is begging us to do the 3D ultrasound but we've decided we want that surprise!! We really wanted to be team yellow but went ahead and found out gender as our curiosity got the best of us!! So this is a nice compromise for us!!


----------



## CaliDreaming

I haven't been on in a while. I have passed the glucose screen and just had a growth scan. My little man is weighing three pounds and is five days ahead. He's still breech but doc feels he is going to turn. Really not much else to talk about in my world!


----------



## Mummafrog

Lots of GTT's being done, fx's for us all!

Heather I'm so glad all is well :) I'm sure most of us will wee ourselves at some stage during this glamorous ride :haha:

Sassymom SO sorry you got poorly, that's rubbish :( Sending you lots of healing energy and :hugs:

Personally me and OH are not into the 3D scan idea, even though we wanted to know the gender in advance somehow seeing her face for the first time is something I want in those first few moments after birth :') But each to their own and I love the piccies of other peoples scans, amazing!

Ohh I forgot to say about my scan, just looked at the paper again and it says she is currently estimated to weigh 2lb 13oz, how cutie! All other measurements are within range so I'm happy.


----------



## Hazybaby84

When they checked my little ones weight at my 4d scan they had her weighing in at 3lbs 5oz looks like mine is going to be another porker lol. :) x


----------



## kaylacrouch93

well i had my 3 hour GTT today & got stuck 5 times.. can you say ouch!


----------



## LalaR

Ouch!!!

I have my gtt on Thursday. It's a bad week for it as I've been so busy at work I've been living on sandwiches!!
I went for my repeat scan last Friday after Wednesdays scare and baby is doing fine. Still huge but all ok. He was breech on Wednesday's scan, head down on Friday, and judging by the low kicks back to breech again since Sunday. I know its early days but I'm willing him to turn again. I definitely do not want another breech section!! Apart from that I'm back to bring really tired again. 9 1/2 weeks left to work!!! Xx


----------



## Boothh

On Friday when I hit 27 weeks I felt fine but I'm definitely starting to feel 3rd tri ish now. I need to pee all night and it's affecting my sleep and my back is starting to hurt all the time. Blah.


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Same here! Back ache, lots of peeing at night, really tired and babies are starting to get violent with their kicks! Cant wait for my next scan to date us so we know when and where! Just under 10 weeks to go!


----------



## Sizzles

CaliDreaming said:


> Really not much else to talk about in my world!

Yep. I feel like I'm talking 'baby' all the time! If I'm not talking it, I'm certainly thinking it!

I had my 28 week growth scan and consultant appointment yesterday. All is going well - no problems to report. Little one is on track and if anything is measuring just a few days ahead, but they were happy he's within normal ranges. My consultant said that if my next scan (at 32 weeks) is normal, she's happy not to see me until after my 36 week scan - brownie points for bubs and I for doing so well!


----------



## Boothh

Eek can't imagine what it would be like to have two in there at this point! My kicks, flips and rolls are getting uncomfortable as it is! xx


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

It sometimes seems that the baby closest to my cervix has its foot in my bit, its a weird feeling sometimes its continuous kicking on my pelvis, not forgetting them falling asleep in the most awkward positions. But nevertheless, I love their movements, makes me happy to know they okay! :cloud9: next scan is at 
32 weeks, was hoping it would be sooner?


----------



## jenniferannex

Hello all, not updated in a while!

Glad to read you're all well, I agree I'm feeling I'm properly in 3rd tri now, baby's kicks and movements are huge! I can't wait for June :D 

Have you UK ladies been watching OBEM?


----------



## Sizzles

Yes, I've been watching OBEM (next day, on catch-up as hubby won't have it on!) There are often tears (from me) and for one episode I pretty much blubbed through the whole hour!


----------



## Frizzabelle

Yes I'm watching it too! I cry every time watching the beautiful babies being born and also cos it makes me remember the pain and the fact I have to do it again! Lol x


----------



## Miss406

I've been watching (and screaming) at it.............


----------



## CaliDreaming

LOL. I have blocked out all thoughts relating to labor and delivery. I wish there was some way to fast forward through that part to the part where I am holding my little boy in my arms.


----------



## Miss406

For me labour and delivery never bothered me, I'd rather speed up the remainder of the pregnancy to the point I go into labour. Every contraction brings me closer to my baby and I quite like being in labour and giving birth, lol.


----------



## trinity_enigm

I've been watch OBEM as well-love that programme! Feeling a bit heartless because I don't cry at it....


----------



## Sqwidge

Not much to report from me, ticking along!

Have lucozade test next week, then midwife the week after. Building work for the extension starts Monday, bathroom was installed last week (hubby just has to do the painting!) 

Quick question, does anyone here have a Howdens kitchen? If so, how have you found it (if no one here has I will post on main forum!!)


----------



## confuzion

Just randomly saw this on second tri board. Seems we've lost another sunflower. Kerri28's little girl passed away a couple of days ago. I've been seeing a lot of loss on BnB lately. Anyway, sorry for the downer post guys. Just a little sad about it.


----------



## Frizzabelle

That's so sad, I can't imagine how she must be feeling. Terrible news :(


----------



## CaliDreaming

confuzion said:


> Just randomly saw this on second tri board. Seems we've lost another sunflower. Kerri28's little girl passed away a couple of days ago. I've been seeing a lot of loss on BnB lately. Anyway, sorry for the downer post guys. Just a little sad about it.

:( how awful!


----------



## Boothh

Aw that's awful :(


----------



## Mummafrog

That is so upsetting to hear.. Bless them all :(


----------



## sllydrkfsh

Oh no :cry: my thoughts and prayers are with the family. I can't imagine what they are going through.


----------



## Rel

Really sorry to hear that. Life is just not fair, is it?!
Sorry to see about you too, Confuzion!


----------



## kaylacrouch93

Well i passed my GTT  & only 97 days to go.. ANybody else getting nervous?


----------



## Sassymom

I passed my GTT too :)

My heart goes out to our newest fallen sunflower and the family. It's so heartbreaking!

I'm sorry too to confuzion :(


----------



## BlaireUK

So sad about kerri and her lo (and you too confusion :hugs:)


----------



## 1babydreamer

Oh my goodness, I'm so sad for baby Hannah and I'm so sorry Confuzion :hugs:. Life certainly isn't fair and I've never experienced anything so scary and emotional as TTC. :nope:


----------



## Sqwidge

Poor baby Hannah. And Confuzion, I'm really sorry hun xx


----------



## jenniferannex

Oh god so sorry for kerri and poor baby Hannah :( such a shame! X
Confuzion, also sorry to see about your loss :hugs::hugs:


----------



## kaylacrouch93

Anybody else hit that i have to pee every hour during the night stage? I did last night and boy i already hate it.. & im sooo congested kinda.. i really think its allergies well atleast i hope it is..


----------



## Rel

I'm not getting up through night yet, even though last night, I could have, but it would have wakened my husband and he sleeps very badly at the minute.
I have avery large bladder and my baby can't be pushing on it yet... at night anyway, because I make up for it through the day,I feel as if I am never out of the loo!
However, it is starting to feel like my baby is taking all the space available in here and it is getting hard work sitting down, standing up... 
I reckon there is less than 10 weeks left for me if she follows her sibblings example!


----------



## Sassymom

Oh I hit that last week! I'm awake at least 3-5 times a night going to the bathroom!! It's not as bad at work but as soon as I get home I feel like I have to pause whatever show or movie we are watching every hour or so!

This is tmi but I wanted to know I'm not alone: does anyone else pee just a little when they cough or sneeze or laugh too much when their bladder is full? :blush:


----------



## Boothh

Yep I hit it last weekend, have to get up in the night to pee now!

Iv not felt well the last few days been to the docs and have an infection so got some antibiotics, hope I'm feeling back to myself soon cus I hate feeling crappy!


----------



## 1eighty

not been around, we;ve family over. so so so sorry confuzion hun, i can't even imagine. and kerri, only just seen that news as well. i hope they have some answers for you :'(


----------



## minni2906

Sassymom, you're not alone. I am slightly embarrassed to admit, I pee a little whenever I cough or sneeze. A couple weeks ago I had a terrible cold, and now I have lingering bronchitis and am coughing all the time. It's not been fun. 

I am still able to make it through the night though. And I really only have to go to the bathroom like four times a day (compared to two a day before pregnancy). I have an amazing bladder. Definitely a plus since I HATE public restrooms. :haha:


----------



## kaylacrouch93

I had my baby shower yesterday! I got lots of little cute outfits that once i get a good picture of ima upload them so yall can see the funny ones! Do ya'll think a baby shower at 26 weeks is too early? Someone made the comment it was and i was like i always have 2 baby showers so i can have everyone make it to one as we all in two different states


----------



## BabyMaybe917

kaylacrouch93 said:


> I had my baby shower yesterday! I got lots of little cute outfits that once i get a good picture of ima upload them so yall can see the funny ones! Do ya'll think a baby shower at 26 weeks is too early? Someone made the comment it was and i was like i always have 2 baby showers so i can have everyone make it to one as we all in two different states

My shower was yesterday too. I would have been 29 weeks. I don't think it's too early. You'll still have plenty of time to get anything you need but weren't gifted. Plus if your lo comes early you're more prepared!


----------



## kaylacrouch93

BabyMaybe917 said:


> kaylacrouch93 said:
> 
> 
> I had my baby shower yesterday! I got lots of little cute outfits that once i get a good picture of ima upload them so yall can see the funny ones! Do ya'll think a baby shower at 26 weeks is too early? Someone made the comment it was and i was like i always have 2 baby showers so i can have everyone make it to one as we all in two different states
> 
> My shower was yesterday too. I would have been 29 weeks. I don't think it's too early. You'll still have plenty of time to get anything you need but weren't gifted. Plus if your lo comes early you're more prepared!Click to expand...


I was like what she mean she would have been then realized your baby is already here! Plus we are moving into our own place so i have a place to put all the baby stuff :thumbup: I am having another baby shower at 31 weeks so it helps also.. 

How is your little sunflower doing?


----------



## Sassymom

Can I have a rant here for a second? Please tell me if I'm over reacting with preggo rage or if I am justified being upset over this:

My husband and I want to go to an event that is happening NEXT MARCH with our son-to-be who will be ~9 months at that time. I was talking to some friends about the plans we are starting to make and one friend (who is not a mom but her boyfriend's girlfriend [long story] just had a baby) said this to me: "I don't know if a pair of 1ish year olds at the event would be a good idea". 

1) I never said anything about you taking your bf's kid
2) I wasn't planning on dragging him around for 20+ hours a day. We would be getting a hotel room for naps and downtime, ect.
3) I don't plan on sheltering my child, it will not be his first time in a crowd of people, nor the first time he will be away from home.
4) what gave you the right to decide what is and isn't appropriate for my child? I would never put my wants above the needs of my child. It's a year away, we have plenty of time to gauge his temperament and plan accordingly...

/rant and rage


----------



## Mummafrog

Heh rage away babe :hugs:

That is really intrusive and presumptious of her, yes, who knows why she felt the need to say that, maybe she misunderstood something you said? To be honest I don't even understand what she said that much, was she saying if you go with your baby then the other lady will go with hers? Or is the other lady already going? What's it to her if there are babies around any way, your baby goes where you go after they are here, simple as.
I don't know what 'event' this is but I don't see any issue with taking a nine month old, especially if both you and OH will be there so you can both have time to enjoy the event and be with baby :)
Me and my partner are thinking of booking a camping trip just two months after my due date, camping is our thing, loads of other parents will be there that we know and besides we can always cancel if I'm not feeling up to it!
I assume you can cancel if at the time it's not right any more?

Take a nice warm bubble bath :haha:


----------



## Sassymom

Mummafrog said:


> Heh rage away babe :hugs:
> 
> That is really intrusive and presumptious of her, yes, who knows why she felt the need to say that, maybe she misunderstood something you said? To be honest I don't even understand what she said that much, was she saying if you go with your baby then the other lady will go with hers? Or is the other lady already going? What's it to her if there are babies around any way, your baby goes where you go after they are here, simple as.
> I don't know what 'event' this is but I don't see any issue with taking a nine month old, especially if both you and OH will be there so you can both have time to enjoy the event and be with baby :)
> Me and my partner are thinking of booking a camping trip just two months after my due date, camping is our thing, loads of other parents will be there that we know and besides we can always cancel if I'm not feeling up to it!
> I assume you can cancel if at the time it's not right any more?
> 
> Take a nice warm bubble bath :haha:

Thanks for the reassurance!

Ok, showing my nerd here, but it's an Anime convention. A lot of my friends go every year and I haven't been in quite a few. We were talking about "cosplaying" and I mentioned I would have a little one to dress up. She then said what she said referring to how we shouldn't bring our child there and should wait another year like her because almost 1 is too young to be in a crowd.

We are planning on taking Zach "camping" when he is going to be about 4 weeks. He needs all the sun and fresh air! Plus it's camping in a seasonal trailer so not really roughing it lol.


----------



## Mummafrog

Hehe I've been to a few of those, cosplayed and all! Nerd and proud over here ;) 
Oh my god there is actually nothing wrong with taking a baby to one of those, seriously. They can be as laid back as you make them and yeah of course there are crowded areas but there are non crowded areas and you don't have to go into the crowd much  Just get a carrier, strap baby on and he will love it! I would be totally fine taking my girl to one of those after four months or so even.

Hehe we want the tent experience so we'll leave it till two months! Can't wait to be out in the sunshine with my little family :')


----------



## Sassymom

I know, right? I have seen plenty of babies at cons before! Who wouldn't think a 9month old chocobo would be the cutest thing ever? Hahaha


----------



## minni2906

Rage away, sassy!!!!

Doesnt matter what others think. It's your child. I'm taking my daughter to be, who will be approximately 3 weeks old, to Ocean City at the end of July. And then in October, she'll be approximately 3.5 months, we're going to Nashville. My sister thinks I'm crazy but I just dont care.


----------



## Boothh

I wouldn't worry at all! We took our boys to Disneyland (Paris) for a week when the youngest was 6 months old! Yes it was harder work than with an older kid but we had a great time, he even went on lots of rides with us! We just took him back every afternoon for a few hours so he could nap in peace / roll around and play with toys and generally take a break and he was fine! Were even thinking of going this November when this baby will be 4/5 months.
Babies are really adaptable and I'm sure you'll find a way to figure out how you can all have a good time! You're life doesn't have to stop because you have a baby! x


----------



## kaylacrouch93

well I have to go have a cervical length scan tomorrow. due to preterm contractions..


----------



## CaliDreaming

I really hope the contractions stop! Stay put Baby kaylacrouch! It's much nicer in mommy's tummy for now!


----------



## Frizzabelle

This is gunna sound like a really strange question and I feel crazy but is anyone else becoming sensitive to noise? I was fine during my first pregnancy but this time I just cannot stand too much sound going on around me. 
Even the quiet radio in the car today made me feel like my head was going to explode so had to ask my husband to turn it off. I can't quite explain it! x


----------



## Sizzles

Sorry Frizzabelle - I can't help with the noise thing. But what I would say is that pregnancy tends to increase general sensitivities, so even if it maybe isn't a typical 'symptom', that's not to say that it's not the pregnancy affecting you.


----------



## Frizzabelle

Thank you for the reply :) 
Maybe it's a hormone thing. Certain noises make my stress levels rise and I feel like I need to leave the room to chill out in quietness! Lol. Or maybe I've finally gone mental! :haha: x


----------



## My_First

Team yellow here by the way, and due date is actually 28th :)


----------



## Mummafrog

Oh Kayla, wishing you luck.. let us know how the scan goes <3

Frizza - I can't say I'm the same most of the time but in the first tri I had a weird thing with sunlight really hurting my eyes and sometimes sounds do get to me more than they should, sort of like when I'm on my period and tapping sounds make me rage, I think we're just overall more sensitive like Sizzles said :)

As for me, got a nasty cold/cough, didn't sleep last night at all because of indigestion and nothing helping.. so had a light dinner and went to bed early tonight, but ended up waking up an hour later and being sick all over the bathroom :thumbup: Up until tonight though, all through pregnancy I've managed to only be sick in the toilet, so I probably had it coming :haha:
Makes me love my OH so much, he is so caring and came and helped me and then cuddled me while I was upset.


----------



## confuzion

My_First said:


> Team yellow here by the way, and due date is actually 28th :)

K. Thanks for letting me know, I'll update immediately :thumbup:


----------



## Boothh

Good luck at your scan Kayla!

I wouldn't say my hearing is that bad but i do get headaches more easily now from things like the kids playing and screeching for ages! And my ears pop all the time too!

I have an appointment with the consultant tomorrow, in hoping we will be able to book c section! I'm sooo tired though. It's gonna be such a struggle to get there! DH is away on business and ds2 has been crying for four hours missing him. All iv had is 'I don't want you!' 'Wheres my daddy' on repeat!! He worked himself up into such a mess. He's finally fallen asleep at almost 2.30! I have to be up in 4.5 hours to have everything ready for school and my appointment!! :/ 
I'm dreading the next time DH is away, and there's no way I could've coped tonight with a newborn too!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

kaylacrouch93 said:


> well I have to go have a cervical length scan tomorrow. due to preterm contractions..

Praying for you. These sunflowers need to learn to cook a little longer!


----------



## kaylacrouch93

CaliDreaming said:


> I really hope the contractions stop! Stay put Baby kaylacrouch! It's much nicer in mommy's tummy for now!

Well They haven't per say stopped but im dealing with them.. I go today at 3 45 to have a ultrasound done of my cervix.. Hopefully they are just fine and I don't have to go on bedrest..


----------



## minni2906

Nothing much to update on the baby front - have an appointment tomorrow at 6. Kind of wonder if she'll be upset I still haven't attended the "Diabetes and Nutrition Education" class. :dohh: I still don't think I need it so why miss time from work for it. I already know how to manage my blood sugars apparently. My sugars are all still reading normal at fasting times, and after meals.

Speaking of work... For the first time in 30 some odd years, they've just done a round of layoffs. :nope: Luckily, I was not one of the chosen ones to get laid off, but who knows what will happen in the coming months if business doesn't pick back up. I got my coding certification earlier this month and I've been debating looking for a new job where I can use it more (and possibly work from home) after Emily arrives. I kinda think this was the deciding straw. :shrug:


----------



## CaliDreaming

minni2906 said:


> Speaking of work... For the first time in 30 some odd years, they've just done a round of layoffs. :nope: Luckily, I was not one of the chosen ones to get laid off, but who knows what will happen in the coming months if business doesn't pick back up. I got my coding certification earlier this month and I've been debating looking for a new job where I can use it more (and possibly work from home) after Emily arrives. I kinda think this was the deciding straw. :shrug:

I hope that this leads to better things, because it seems no one is safe these days. Funny how pregnancy forces you to consider your long term future. I'm also contemplating a job change after my baby is born.


----------



## JerseyRose

The baby has been laying on my sciatic nerve lately, literally a pain in the butt lol!

I had an appt with my OB yesterday. He said she looks perfect (which I already knew :haha: hehe). He said that if he had to deliver her today (hypothetically of course), that she would have a 90% survival rate and only a 10% chance of anything being wrong with her. Makes me feel so good to know that she's got a good chance if anything were to happen!

I've got the worst shortness of breath at the moment, I feel like the baby or my uterus is squashing my right lung. Every time I take a deep breath it really hurts.

Well my sis only has 3 weeks to go, I'm getting sooo excited about being a first time aunt and first time mum within weeks of each other! :happydance:

When is everyone going to pack their hospital bag?


----------



## kaylacrouch93

Cervix looks fine.. It measures 3.33 CM long and i even got some cute pictures
 



Attached Files:







picture130.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 8









picture133.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## 1babydreamer

kaylacrouch93 said:


> Cervix looks fine.. It measures 3.33 CM long and i even got some cute pictures

Yay! Kayla! That's great news! And how cute are those pictures!


----------



## Mummafrog

Sending you :hugs: Booth, must have been a difficult day. Did they manage to get the section booked?

Minni and Cali, wishing you luck on the job front whatever you decide, I think babies definitely make us reassess all sorts of things :)

Jersey - Yeah I too am feeling grateful to be in what feels like a safer zone now. How exciting about your sister, this process must be so nice to share and your babies will grow up together!

I'm glad everything is okay Kayla, the pictures are very cutie ^^


----------



## LalaR

Good news Kayla. It must have been stressful waiting to find out. 

I have pregnant people all around me just now! My SIL is due 3 weeks after me. My best friend is due in Sept and I just found out my sister is due November. Busy times ahead!
I'm still not sure which way this baby is lying. All my kicks are in the middle 1/3 of my bump. The midwife thought maybe breech last week but she wasn't sure. I have a 4d scan in 3 weeks so I suppose we will find out then. He is certainly active! He wakes me at 4am every day kicking!! That's after midnight and 2:30am toilet trips!! I'm exhausted!!! X


----------



## Sizzles

Great news Kayla - you must be relieved!



JerseyRose said:


> When is everyone going to pack their hospital bag?

Well, I read you should do it at least 2 weeks before DD, but I reckon that's a bit late! However a colleague said to me yesterday to pack by 32 weeks as that's when her baby came. That panicked me slightly as I'm 29 weeks now and I can't get my head around thinking of packing a bag that I will actually take with me when I have my baby - by association, that makes it very soon!

JerseyRose - as a fellow 29-weeker, I'm relieved to hear this piece of info from your doc, so thanks for sharing! Also, thinking of the colleague above whose son was born at 32 weeks, I'm more hopeful as he turned out 'normal' and is a proper grown up at uni now.

Midwife appointment later.


----------



## Sassymom

My husband is very adamant that we pack the hospital bag ASAP! He wants to pack 3! One for each car and one for home just in case he isn't at home when I go into labor. I think that's a little much, but he is a nervous first time daddy so I'm giving it to him. I believe we are going to start working on packing them this weekend.


----------



## Rel

I think I should pack my bag now too, but I'm actually finding it difficult so I keep putting it off. However, I am really going to have to do it soon, as things could go quite fast with me and I just can't do it last minute. 
Good to hear that babies are fine and to hear the news about babies at 29 weeks, we are really getting closer to the end! I'ma bit worried that time is going to fly now and there is still so much to do!!!


----------



## Jess812

hows everyones bumps coming along? 

Hope all is well!

thought id update my bump at 30+1 here. Now in the single figure countdown! <3


excuse the messy mirror its only full length one in my sons room :)
 



Attached Files:







2014-03-25 12.23.57.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## CaliDreaming

I am going to pack mine in the next two weeks. My dd made a surprise visit a couple of weeks early last time so I know I can't put it off any longer. I don't know where I would be if I hadn't done it in advance.

Sassy, your hubby must have been a boy scout! Very impressive, but yeah, a little overboard, lol.

Jess, looking great! And definitely no need to apologize for the mess! I'm sure ALL toddler moms can relate. There are days where I don't even try to pick up the mess and just clear a path through all the toys and junk.


----------



## Jess812

thanks :)

Yeah its more of stickers on the mirror! lol. The one place i said he was ok to stick them apart from his crafts book...

Regards hospital bag, I think il consider packing mine in about 3-4 weeks. But then again is that too late or not as i feel like baby is going to break out of me the amount of pressure ive got!! x



CaliDreaming said:


> I am going to pack mine in the next two weeks. My dd made a surprise visit a couple of weeks early last time so I know I can't put it off any longer. I don't know where I would be if I hadn't done it in advance.
> 
> Sassy, your hubby must have been a boy scout! Very impressive, but yeah, a little overboard, lol.
> 
> Jess, looking great! And definitely no need to apologize for the mess! I'm sure ALL toddler moms can relate. There are days where I don't even try to pick up the mess and just clear a path through all the toys and junk.


----------



## Rozzer

Hi ladies, 

I've been very quiet lately. But have been reading your posts.
Having a wee freak out at the moment but hoping I come back this afternoon with better news.
My ds came at 29+1 (and he is perfect, for more reassurance) so they have been keeping a very close eye on me this time (I had hellp syndrome and an IUGR baby as placenta wasn't doing it's job properly).
At my 24 week growth scan they picked up an abnormality in the uterine artery blood flow. Meaning a higher risk (on top of my already higher risk) of a small baby.
At my 28 week scan yesterday, bubbas head is still tracking on 50th percentile but bubbas abdomen has gone from 50th to 10th - ds was an assymetric IUGR baby and it looks like this one is doing the same and diverting all nutrients to head. 
We have an appointment at the high risk clinic today, I guess to discuss a game plan. I hope my baby is ok and can stay put a little longer!

Clearly I suck at being pregnant :(


----------



## Sizzles

Aw! Don't beat yourself up Rozzer! You know that's not really the case. I hope you get good news!


----------



## Rel

I hope everything turns out all right Rozzer, but if your boy was born so early and is all right now, there is noreason why your second should not be, especially if the doctors keep a close eye on you and try to keep him there a bit longer.
Good luck anyway, it can't be easy, but we're thinking of you:hugs:


----------



## Jess812

hope everything turns out ok & baby stays cooking for as long as possible!

some people just hold babies different. A friend has recently had her 4th baby and she cannot hold any of the babies longer than 37 weeks. She always goes early.. totally different subject i know.. x


----------



## JerseyRose

Just think Rozzer, every single day your baby is inside your tummy it's getting stronger and stronger! 

I think I might start packing in the next few weeks. I might not pack completely until about 37 weeks but if I get it started and pack what I think are at least essentials it might help DH out if I did go in to labour super early. It especially wouldn't hurt to pack the babies bag anyway, DH would definitely have no idea what to pack if I left it up to him lol. He would be a nervous wreck if I went early, he probably wouldn't be able to cope having to do it on his own lol


----------



## LalaR

I started my bag last week. Just stuff for me so far as baby won't need anything if this early! Plan to sort out baby things in the next few weeks.


----------



## Sizzles

Lala - that's the same as my thinking; if baby comes this early, he won't be needing any of the bits I'd pack in his hospital bag as everything would be too small!


----------



## 1eighty

i've put some clothes (for me) aside so far, but that's about it. will sort through the sanitary wear next week (maternity pads and those mat things), and at around the 37 week mark i'll go get a size 1 pampers starter pack. for DS we had a pampers starter pack and a huggies starter pack, and he was into size 2 before we'd finished the huggies :/ so i don't want to overbuy in case they're never needed.

STILL need to go through all the baby clothes, that can wait til after our visitors have gone though.

last minute check of contents at 39 weeks, have toiletries prepped (decanted into travel pots, duplicate toothbrush and toothpaste etc) and a food/drink shopping list written out to get on the way to the hospital.


----------



## Exmxb

Hiya ladies! Hope everyone's doing well? How are the two babies doing in the group that have already been born?

Ladies who are on your second (or more) child, are you feeling HUGE!? I'm petrified of how much time is left and the fact that I feel like I'm literally as big as I was when my son was born!

ETA: maybe it's because I was smaller when I got pregnant this time? I'm just worried and feeling kind of crappy that I've gained SO much weight this time. I think I'm already at 40 lbs. :x

And is anyone having problems with vision? I'm pretty sure I experienced it the first time too, but it bothers me having to squint and get close to read things because they're blurry.


----------



## Exmxb

Ooooh the delivery bag! I packed mine so many times over with my first son. The last month I kept buying snacks, and packing them, then eating them and I don't think I went to the hospital with any hehe


----------



## JerseyRose

Exmxb said:


> Ooooh the delivery bag! I packed mine so many times over with my first son. The last month I kept buying snacks, and packing them, then eating them and I don't think I went to the hospital with any hehe

Haha I would so do that! No snacks are safe in my house!


----------



## Rozzer

Update from this morning:
Bad news, bubba is very small 5th percentile for abdomen, 10th overall.
Good news, as long as the status quo continues bubba can stay put for the time being. Specialist gave us a 50/50 chance of making 35 weeks. Monitoring is ramping up, we will be having weekly Doppler and fluid checks and fortnightly growth scans, plus blood tests etc.

Feeling really happy as the news was a lot more positive than I was expecting :) :)


----------



## Hazybaby84

On the hospital bag front, I am done. lol. Hospital bag, baby's changing bag are all ready to go and have been for two weeks now, I'm determined to spend the rest of my pregnancy relaxing! 

Hopefully bubba, stays put for a long time yet and I'm glad the news was better than expected Rozza. It's also good to hear that they are going to be keeping a closer eye on you both although I'm sure all will be fine. :) 

Exmxb, I feel huge but I am weighing in a lot less this time and am all bump unlike with my first where everything inflated on me. x


----------



## Boothh

:hugs: Rozzer! Hope baby stays put happily for a good few weeks yet! xxx

My c section won't get booked until 35 weeks apparently. Everything went well at my appointment, I'm feeling sorry for myself though because I have an abscess on my wisdom tooth. Not slept or been able to eat for days :(

Iv just this week started hospital bag!
I bought a bag but when I got home I noticed it's ripped so need to go and exchange it.
So far I bought a long nightie with buttons down the front for bf, a little wash bag and a mirror. And I ordered some stuff from boots that I'm waiting for to put in the bag! 
Pack of size 0 nappies
Nipple pads 
Maternity pads
Lansinoh nipple cream
Dummies for baby

I'm starting to stock pile wipes too. Still use them for Ted anyway but I'm starting to buy extra packs every week so I'll have a build up. :)


----------



## CaliDreaming

Rozzer, I hope your little bubba can stay put. 

Exmxb. Yeah, I'm feeling huge too, but I'm weighing a little less than I did last time. I feel like the weight is all over my body instead of just my belly this time. My vision hasn't gotten any worse--but my vision is bad in general.


----------



## 1eighty

Exmxb said:


> Ladies who are on your second (or more) child, are you feeling HUGE!? I'm petrified of how much time is left and the fact that I feel like I'm literally as big as I was when my son was born!

fricking massive. i've gained almost twice as much weight as when i had DS (but i was smaller starting out this time and no awful MS to help lose some 1st tri bloat).

they're gonna keep an eye out though as bump is measuring 3 weeks ahead and scan measurements at 27+ were showing an average of 29+ growth, so might have developed GD since i passed the GTT.


----------



## asmcsm

Had my apt yesterday. Baby girl is doing great. HB was 154, fundal height is measuring right on schedule. Great news is she's head down with her back on my left side and her feet up by my ribs on the right. Hoping that she isn't one of those 4% or whatever that find their way into the breech position and that she stays put. Only downside to the apt was that my midwife and I were discussing the new controversy that's popped up about the safety of water birth and I'm hoping that my hospital won't stop allowing it, at least not before it's time to deliver! Everyone I know that's done it had a great experience and the hospital has been doing in for 20 years with great results so hoping it stays that way.


----------



## Mummafrog

Aw Rozzer, hoping baby can stay in for a while yet, but at least they are keeping a super close eye on everything and will be ready for baby coming a bit early <3

On the hospital bag front, I haven't started at all yet! FTM and all :haha: But I'm aiming for a homebirth so it doesn't feel super urgent, but I'll definitely put together an emergancy one and I heard from others who've had homebirths that having the essentials in one place for their OH to access was really useful too hehe.

No real updates from me to report.. Still plodding along, attending uni etc, all is well :thumbup:


----------



## pinkpassion

Well.... all this talk about hospital bags made me run out today and buy some essentials I've been needing for the bag!!! I will have it packed in no time now :)!!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Thinking of you Rozzer!

I have to say, I've been reading survival rates every week, has put my mind at rest a little as I still have frequent BH contractions.

Yesterday was scary though, I had painless contractions every 10 mins for a few hours. I hadn't had them that bad before, so I decided to go to L&D to have them check me out. They put me on a monitor, gave me 2 litres of fluid by IV and did a scan. The contractions stopped right away when they put me on the monitor though of course!! Looks like everything's fine though!

When they were doing the monitor, the baby kept punching the monitor really hard and you could hear the inteference. And during the scan, he was breech, and kicking down there... I had an internal scan to check my cervix and you could see the baby was actually kicking right at the ultrasound wand (even the doc. could feel the wand being kicked). It was amusing to see!


----------



## minni2906

Thanks for the thoughts on the job front, ladies. I've still got time to think it over though so I'm not stressing.

Hospital bag? I still feel like it's way too early for that! :haha: We haven't even put the carseat in yet!

Ladies who are working; Is anyone working until they go into labor? Or have you ladies stopped working already? Or have a planned stop date?

Had an appointment yesterday. Belly is measuring right on. Heart rate is in the 150's. I've finally gained weight on their scale. Haha. I'm up 5 lbs from pre pregnancy weight. I see my doctor again in 2 weeks at which time she is going to set me up with fetal monitoring appointments once or twice a week since I'm considered "high risk" with the GD diagnosis. She said my sugars still all look fine though.


----------



## Sassymom

Minnie: I plan to work up until my waters break, baby willing! Everyone at my work is hoping he comes late or some of the projects I'm on end sooner than the baby comes!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Minnie, I worked right up until labor with dd. I left work as usually on a Friday and had to go to the hospital early Monday morning. This time I'm going to work right up until the time I think it's time to go to the hospital. I'd rather have that time for maternity. Last time dd came 2 weeks early, but it would be ideal if I went to my due date this time and then got a scheduled induction.


----------



## LalaR

I'm definitely bigger earlier this time. I was showing by 12 weeks!! Saying that my little girl was petite and this baby boy is apparently very large!

I'm working until the last day in May then I have 2 weeks annual leave before my maternity leave starts. Hoping baby holds on until 38+4!!


----------



## heather1212

Just caught up with how everyone is doing.
I haven't even thought about sorting my hospital bag yet! I'll probably give it another couple of weeks or so then I'll make a start.
Our whole house currently has the flu so we all feel absolutely horrendous! And my whole stomach and sides are just agony with the coughing. My little boy is exactly the same which has meant that he's been sleeping lots in the day allowing me to do so too. Of course I'm getting no help off hubby as in his head he always has everything worse! Men!
So I'm feeling a bit sorry for myself at the minute. Mixed with my crazy pregnancy hormones I just want to cry!


----------



## LizChase

I hope to work right up until the baby is born, especially since I wasn't very clear on what my insurance covers and it's going to cost more than I thought to have the baby! I'm not going back afterwards, so I need all the money I can get.

I haven't even thought about a hospital bag yet. I guess I need to start!


----------



## Frizzabelle

Ella_hopefull, my bubs is breech too at the moment, the kicks to the cervix are pretty uncomfortable! Have you been given a certain week for the baby to turn by? x


----------



## trinity_enigm

I'm starting maternity leave on my due date but I am taking a week and a half leave before that starts. I think I might start taking a few Wednesdays off as leave in the run up as well because I'm getting quite tired during the week.

Not started packing my hospital bag yet but I've picked up some maternity pads and breast pads and a couple of other bits I'm going to need already.


----------



## LalaR

Not sure what way my lo is lying but I doubt head down. I think either transverse or breech. Scan not until 16th to check. Just hoping and praying he moves. In agony when he is transverse with my pelvis. Might need to use the crutches the physio gave me. Boo!


----------



## Mummafrog

Sending <3 to you and your family Heather, I hope you all recover soon!

For me maternity leave is a little different because I'm at Uni but I have some exams that I will be doing before I leave hopefully and I'll be about 35 weeks then.

Also found out today that I passed my GTT really well which I couldn't believe :) And my iron levels are still good which is a relief because I was anaemic for years.


----------



## sllydrkfsh

minni2906 said:


> Thanks for the thoughts on the job front, ladies. I've still got time to think it over though so I'm not stressing.
> 
> Hospital bag? I still feel like it's way too early for that! :haha: We haven't even put the carseat in yet!
> 
> Ladies who are working; Is anyone working until they go into labor? Or have you ladies stopped working already? Or have a planned stop date?
> 
> Had an appointment yesterday. Belly is measuring right on. Heart rate is in the 150's. I've finally gained weight on their scale. Haha. I'm up 5 lbs from pre pregnancy weight. I see my doctor again in 2 weeks at which time she is going to set me up with fetal monitoring appointments once or twice a week since I'm considered "high risk" with the GD diagnosis. She said my sugars still all look fine though.

I haven't started my hospital bag either. Still seems like its a ways away before LO gets here. Over here we can take our disability 4 weeks before our due date so that's what I expect to do and "volunteer" my time and go in to work so they don't get too far behind. 

I'm so glad I'm not the only one who isn't really gaining weight :haha: I thought I was a weirdo. Only 5.5 lbs for me over here. Sorry to hear about the GD diagnosis, they had that concern with me too but everything is ok. Do they make you stick to a strict diet or anything because of that?


----------



## Sizzles

I'm due to start mat leave at 35.5 weeks, so a few more weeks yet. However, because I'm a teacher, after next week, I get 2 weeks off any way, which I think will be nice from a rest point of view.

I haven't started a hospital bag yet. My house is too upside down at the moment to even think about it! We have decorators in and there is furniture EVERYWHERE! Plus, in trying to clear out the baby's room, all the baby stuff is piled into a bedroom along with extra furniture etc. so it's not really the prime location for packing.

Pink Passion - I love your avatar!


----------



## heather1212

Well im still feeling horrendous. My flu type symptoms have pretty much gone but my cough is so bad that all my stomach muscles have been pulled and I must have really pulled a muscle bad in my side because it hurts all the time especially when I stand or walk!
And now my mums really worried me saying I should ring nhs direct to find out what harm it's doing to the baby! So now I'm scared and anxious that having flu does some kind of harm!
Does it? Please can anyone advise? I was going to go the docs on Monday but she's saying I need to do something sooner???


----------



## pinkpassion

Sizzles said:


> Pink Passion - I love your avatar!

 Thank you!!! :) I love my doggie!!! Here are a few more pics for you to enjoy!!!


Off topic, but since I'm just a big animal lover... What pets do y'all have?
 



Attached Files:







P1050269.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 4









P1050264.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 2









P1050267.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## 1eighty

pinkpassion said:


> Off topic, but since I'm just a big animal lover... What pets do y'all have?


i have 2 cats and a husband :haha:


----------



## Boothh

I have to say I don't know how you girls that go out to work do it!
I'm a SAHM and I'm starting to get tired and find it tough now! I really don't think I could handle working all day too! 
Happy Mother's Day everybody xx


----------



## Rel

I have two dogs.
I''ve nearly finished the nursery, I just need to finish the cross stitch bears that will go on the walls. I have done two and there are five.:happydance:
As for the bag, it is ready too, except for my chothes as I am wearing them at the minute and I am not sure what I'll fit into yet... But it's the only thing left, I think.:thumbup:
Happy mothers day to all the uk moms!:flower:


----------



## Mummafrog

I want to say a massive happy mother's day to all the amazing mummies on this thread who are doing everything they think is best for their baby(ies) and nurturing them in their bodies, I think we're all super stars :happydance:

On the pet front! I had rodents for years but have had to have a break due to circumstance, I had rats mainly and some hamsters and I loved it SO. And just last night me and my partner have decided we're ready to have another furry friend in our home and we've chosen a hamster this time just because we had rats more recently hehe. So excited! We're going to the pet shop today to have a look at a brand new cage for the lickle thing. :cloud9:


----------



## kaylacrouch93

Well i just caught up on this thread.. No maternity leave problems for me as im already a SAHM. I Started on Ryder's hospital bag but not mine.. <---- Baby stuff is more fun! As For Pets we just have 2 dogs which both are staying outside as me and Evan has horrible allergies and they are furry! Mothers day?! Where at?


----------



## Sizzles

pinkpassion said:


> Sizzles said:
> 
> 
> Pink Passion - I love your avatar!
> 
> Thank you!!! :) I love my doggie!!! Here are a few more pics for you to enjoy!!!
> 
> 
> Off topic, but since I'm just a big animal lover... What pets do y'all have?Click to expand...

I have 4 cats! Would love a dog (or two) but our current circumstances mean it wouldn't be fair with us working. I did say when I stopped work we would consider getting one, but I think getting a puppy (which is what I'd prefer) around the same time as having a baby might be a tad too much! May be in a couple of years...

Kayla - it's Mother's Day in the UK. We were supposed to be having a large-ish family meal with mum and dad and siblings, but unfortunately it feel through for reasons outside of my control. As it turns out, hubby and I are both exhausted. Add to that 'losing' an hour of the day with the clock change and all the chaos going on in our house with major decorating work, we're both quietly pleased it's not happening (as it's a 2 hour drive away and we'd go and come back on the same day.) However, we are rescheduling for a few weeks time, so at least that's something to look forward to.

Icky subject alert!
I've always had congestion issues in the mornings and have to clear my airways. However, this morning I was bringing up blood in my phlegm. I've had it before where there's been a bit of blood-streaked phlegm, but this was more like actually bringing up bright red blood with a bit of phlegm in it - though I'm certain that the nature of blood always makes it look worse than it is. I don't have to cough it up, it just sort of 'materialises' and it continued for about half an hour after rising, then for another half hour or so after that with reduced blood. I've googled, and it looks like I may have a chest infection, but apart from still feeling very tired this morning (but there's a lot going on here AND I'm 'growing a baby') I feel ok, and it's stopped now.
Anyone else have experience of this? Anyone medical able to help? I thought about calling my midwife, but figured it's not really pregnancy related, so I think I'll call my GP surgery tomorrow.


----------



## Boothh

We have no pets because DH is severe asthmatic and allergic to animal hair and DS2 is allergic to animal hair too :haha: 
I'm not an animal person anyway, I had a cat once but had to leave him with my mum when I moved in with DH. x


----------



## LizChase

We have two cats and a dog! (Our dog Echo is my profile pic). It's a lot to deal with, especially because we live in a townhome and don't have a yard for the dog. Adding to a baby to the mix is going to be chaos! :haha:


----------



## asmcsm

On the maternity leave subject, I'm going to try and work up until labor then I'll only be able to take a month off. As far as pets, I have 3 cats and two dogs. I'm a sucker for animals, though we won't be getting anymore any time soon.


----------



## 1babydreamer

Trying to get caught up here! 

On the pets front, I have one dog, an Alaskan Malamute and she's my 90 lb. princess right now :haha:. 

I haven't even started my hospital bag and as for maternity leave from work, I'm still a bit undecided. As a first time mom, I'm not sure how long I will hold out at work, but I'm hoping to go to the end of May at least and maybe the first week or so in June. 
I finally registered DH and myself for birthing and nursing classes at the hospital so well start those in a few weeks.

My birthday is coming up in a little over a week so DH and I have decided its now or never for a baby moon trip! So excited to get away for a few days before I become super massive! :haha:

Happy Mother's Day to all the lovely ladies celebrating today!! :flower:

Here's a pic of my 27 week/3rd tri belly and my sweet pup!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







27 week bump_frame.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 6









Sweet Nadi.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## OpheliaVY

I've been reading but haven't updated much.. Nothing new to report. 

I have 1 dog - Lacey the English bulldog - and I have 6 puppies that are 4 weeks old I'm having to take care of. We plan in keeping 1 and selling the others. They're just sooo cute!!

I have a 4D scan tomorrow and I'm sooo excited!! I didn't have one with my DS. We did maternity pics today. I hope we got some good ones, it was windy and my hair was everywhere. We'll see in a few weeks. 

As far as hospital bag goes.. I've gotten the toiletries we'll need. I haven't purchased a diaper bag yet but plan to in a few weeks. 

Here's my 30 week bump pic from today!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 1babydreamer

OpheliaVY said:


> I've been reading but haven't updated much.. Nothing new to report.
> 
> I have 1 dog - Lacey the English bulldog - and I have 6 puppies that are 4 weeks old I'm having to take care of. We plan in keeping 1 and selling the others. They're just sooo cute!!
> 
> I have a 4D scan tomorrow and I'm sooo excited!! I didn't have one with my DS. We did maternity pics today. I hope we got some good ones, it was windy and my hair was everywhere. We'll see in a few weeks.
> 
> As far as hospital bag goes.. I've gotten the toiletries we'll need. I haven't purchased a diaper bag yet but plan to in a few weeks.
> 
> Here's my 30 week bump pic from today!

Such a cute bump! I'm waiting to take professional maternity pics till the end of May. Can't wait!


----------



## OpheliaVY

1babydreamer said:


> OpheliaVY said:
> 
> 
> I've been reading but haven't updated much.. Nothing new to report.
> 
> I have 1 dog - Lacey the English bulldog - and I have 6 puppies that are 4 weeks old I'm having to take care of. We plan in keeping 1 and selling the others. They're just sooo cute!!
> 
> I have a 4D scan tomorrow and I'm sooo excited!! I didn't have one with my DS. We did maternity pics today. I hope we got some good ones, it was windy and my hair was everywhere. We'll see in a few weeks.
> 
> As far as hospital bag goes.. I've gotten the toiletries we'll need. I haven't purchased a diaper bag yet but plan to in a few weeks.
> 
> Here's my 30 week bump pic from today!
> 
> Such a cute bump! I'm waiting to take professional maternity pics till the end of May. Can't wait!Click to expand...

Your bump is adorable too!! I had to get them over with! My nose is starting to spread out over my face and there's only so much photoshopping you can do. Lol I still take weekly or biweekly pics but I wanted to feel pretty during the professional ones.


----------



## Sqwidge

I haven't got much to update really. Just plodding along. need to start taking pictures of bump, as haven't taken any yet! I am just so tired all the time :(

I asked my sister (who's a professional photographer www.lisaburrett.co.uk) yesterday if she would do some maternity pics for me, and she said of course - so need to organise those for the end of May.

As for animals, we have 2 cats and 1 dog (Siberian Husky). This link was shared by a colleague, I clicked on it and was looking through going, aw, aw, cute...WAIT A MINUTE...number 5 is a picture of MY babies! Josh was just over a year old and Eika was 10 weeks. https://hopeshared.com/22-photos-that-prove-babies-need-pets-number-17-especially/ Picture my sister had taken, she hasn't got it on her website, so it's probably come from my Facebook, scary!


----------



## 1babydreamer

I totally understand about wanting to take your pictures early. I'm so tired now all the time that it's such an effort just to take my weekly bump pics! It's like, you mean I have to do my hair and put makeup on? Lol! That's why my last pic I had a ponytail and just lip gloss, lol! I'm gonna have to find some energy though for the professional pics. Everyone tells me that is their biggest regret if they didn't take maternity pictures. 

Sqwidge, you're so lucky your sister is a photographer!!


----------



## Sassymom

On the pet front, DH and I have one male cat. He's about 3 years old, we've had him about a year and a half, and a super cuddle bug/shadow. The only problem is he is very aggressive if there is too much movement or he feels like it. He has attacked my husbands face a few time when all he was doing was sitting on the couch. This scares us because we are going to be bringing a baby into the house soon and I don't know how he will react. I love my cat but the first time he attacks our son... He may have to go back to the shelter. :(


----------



## Sqwidge

1babydreamer said:


> I totally understand about wanting to take your pictures early. I'm so tired now all the time that it's such an effort just to take my weekly bump pics! It's like, you mean I have to do my hair and put makeup on? Lol! That's why my last pic I had a ponytail and just lip gloss, lol! I'm gonna have to find some energy though for the professional pics. Everyone tells me that is their biggest regret if they didn't take maternity pictures.
> 
> Sqwidge, you're so lucky your sister is a photographer!!

Very very lucky! She did our wedding photos too (for free, thank god!) and it's so much easier to be yourself when it's someone you know!

I didn't actually get any pictures done when I was pregnant with Josh, which I do regret a little bit. This time he can be in these ones, will make up for it slightly!!


----------



## 1eighty

Sassymom said:


> On the pet front, DH and I have one male cat. He's about 3 years old, we've had him about a year and a half, and a super cuddle bug/shadow. The only problem is he is very aggressive if there is too much movement or he feels like it. He has attacked my husbands face a few time when all he was doing was sitting on the couch. This scares us because we are going to be bringing a baby into the house soon and I don't know how he will react. I love my cat but the first time he attacks our son... He may have to go back to the shelter. :(

has he been neutered? that might need to be a priority if not. it will help settle him. get him used to baby equipment (pram/stroller, moses basket, crib) and when the baby arrives, give him something the baby's slept in to cuddle with in his bed so he gets used to the smells without having to be too close to the baby.

as with any pet, NEVER leave baby unattended with the pet, even if the pet is asleep and the baby is asleep. lastly, when the baby gets big enough to be curious and start interacting with the kitty, don't go overboard if kitty swipes out - just separate the two and keep them apart for a little longer. our greebo (black female kitty) has had her claws in taylor a couple of times but never maliciously - just bat-bat-bat "i've had enough" kinda thing. she moves off now rather than retorts.

take each day at a time, eh? don't try to anticipate problems as you can never tell how a pet will respond to a baby.

<3


----------



## Sizzles

Also, you could speak to your vet or a pet behaviourist (though you might have to pay??) to see what they recommend as far as preparing puss for the baby's arrival. 
I've no idea how our 4 will react to having a baby in the house, but we plan to try and still give them lots of love and attention. Also, in the run-up (so soon, I guess) we plan to play baby sounds around the house to get them used to the noise.


----------



## minni2906

sllydrkfsh said:


> minni2906 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts on the job front, ladies. I've still got time to think it over though so I'm not stressing.
> 
> Hospital bag? I still feel like it's way too early for that! :haha: We haven't even put the carseat in yet!
> 
> Ladies who are working; Is anyone working until they go into labor? Or have you ladies stopped working already? Or have a planned stop date?
> 
> Had an appointment yesterday. Belly is measuring right on. Heart rate is in the 150's. I've finally gained weight on their scale. Haha. I'm up 5 lbs from pre pregnancy weight. I see my doctor again in 2 weeks at which time she is going to set me up with fetal monitoring appointments once or twice a week since I'm considered "high risk" with the GD diagnosis. She said my sugars still all look fine though.
> 
> I haven't started my hospital bag either. Still seems like its a ways away before LO gets here. Over here we can take our disability 4 weeks before our due date so that's what I expect to do and "volunteer" my time and go in to work so they don't get too far behind.
> 
> I'm so glad I'm not the only one who isn't really gaining weight :haha: I thought I was a weirdo. Only 5.5 lbs for me over here. Sorry to hear about the GD diagnosis, they had that concern with me too but everything is ok. Do they make you stick to a strict diet or anything because of that?Click to expand...

They gave me "diet" paperwork - stuff to avoid, stuff to eat more of - but most of it was obvious.. Chocolate, cakes, candy, sugary beverages. Ironically enough, prior to getting pregnant I was hypoglycemic (which, if you don't know, is basically the opposite of diabetes.) so I was watching my carbohydrates and sugars anyway. Plus, I've never been a fan of chocolate or cakes and I've been drinking diet sodas for at least 10 years now. In other words, I haven't changed my diet any but my sugars are still within normal limits so I guess no, it's not a strict diet? :haha:

I was beginning to wonder about the weight thing too while watching everyone else post their numbers.. But I'm also glad to not be the only one. I mean, I was overweight to begin with so my doctor didn't really want me to gain much anyway. :haha:

Alright, so I asked about everyone's leave time but didn't post my own plan. Whoops. :dohh: My plan is to work until it's time to go to the hospital, even if that means working through light contractions for a few hours. My office is literally down the street from the hospital I'm delivering at so it's quite convenient (My office is address is 9900 and the hospital is 9000). And a co-worker has already agreed to drive me down the street when the time comes. :haha: After delivery I have to take two weeks unpaid (or covered by paid time off, but I'm not sure I'll have any left because of appointments...) and then I get 4 weeks or 6 weeks depending on natural delivery or c-section.

I have no pets, personally. My ex-husband got to keep my cat (Nicholas). I miss him sometimes. He was such a sweet kitty. DF's mom has two cats though. They're ok, I suppose. :haha:


----------



## heather1212

Pet wise we just have a 9 year old boxer dog and my little boy has 2 goldfish!
Afm- I really thought all these horrible flu symptoms had gone and I was just stuck with a horrible cough, but oh no this afternoon out of nowhere im back to feeling feverish, shivery, no energy whatsoever plus I'm a bit concerned that my urine is orange so not sure if that might be dehydration or infection? It really doesn't help that my husband is still giving me no help with our little boy, who is also still poorly and he doesn't even help me out by getting me food or drinks either. It's a nightmare and it's probably making me worse!
So im waiting for an emergency docs appointment and when I go I'll just have to leave my little boy with hubby and just go!


----------



## JerseyRose

Im going on maternity leave at 36 weeks, because of public holidays and I only work 4 days a week I only have 22 work days to go! Im having 9 months off and then going back part time.

I was in the nursery on the weekend just daydreaming (as I do lol), and I got excited and wanted to start packing the babys hospital bag. But I was completely stuck and besides clothes I had no idea what to pack lol. So looks like I will be googling today! :haha:

I love animals especially dogs and I have two. A beagle who just turned 1 and a silky terrier.

This is my baby girl Harley 
https://i1324.photobucket.com/albums/u608/TiarnaHall/Harley_zps944d8e9f.jpg

And this is my bump pic at 29+6!
https://i1324.photobucket.com/albums/u608/TiarnaHall/photo_zpsaf1ec4cd.jpg


----------



## 1babydreamer

JerseyRose said:


> Im going on maternity leave at 36 weeks, because of public holidays and I only work 4 days a week I only have 22 work days to go! Im having 9 months off and then going back part time.
> 
> I was in the nursery on the weekend just daydreaming (as I do lol), and I got excited and wanted to start packing the babys hospital bag. But I was completely stuck and besides clothes I had no idea what to pack lol. So looks like I will be googling today! :haha:
> 
> I love animals especially dogs and I have two. A beagle who just turned 1 and a silky terrier.
> 
> This is my baby girl Harley
> https://i1324.photobucket.com/albums/u608/TiarnaHall/Harley_zps944d8e9f.jpg
> 
> And this is my bump pic at 29+6!
> https://i1324.photobucket.com/albums/u608/TiarnaHall/photo_zpsaf1ec4cd.jpg

Your pup is so cute and so is your bump!

I'm loving the bump photos ladies!!

AFM, I forgot to mention the weight gain. So far I've gained 15 lbs. but it feels like so much more! I know I'm getting to the point where the weight really starts to pack on but I'm going try not too stress too much. I'm trying to eat as healthy as possible but still allow myself the odd treats here and there. :blush:

Now off to start researching hospital bag items!! :wacko:


----------



## OpheliaVY

My 4D scan didn't go so well today. My little stinker had his back to us and after we tried to get him to move around he flipped face down looking at my back. Nothing would coax him out, he just fell asleep. We're going to try again on Friday.the tech did see some hair on the back if his head so I guess it wasn't a total bust. I also have an anterior placenta so that makes it a little harder to see around. 

I've gained 15 pounds too. I'm not worried about weight gain. I know I'll lose it again when I start working out 6-8 weeks PP. 

Exhaustion is the one pregnancy symptom I could live without. I think I'd rather have MS!! Ugh!


----------



## 1babydreamer

I'm off for my GTT test this morning! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Frizzabelle

My cheeky monkey today x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Boothh

Blah! Carpal tunnel :(
And swollen feet and new shoes = huge blisters on the backs of my heels :(


----------



## LegoHouse

Checking in again!

29+4 today. Measuring 32 weeks fundal height but Oliver was always the same so they're not concerned. My midwife and consultant both can't see why I can't have a water birth in the midwife led birth unit so hopefully the head midwife agrees so they're all on my side. There was talk of possible continuous monitoring during labour this time around but I've argued my case. None of the reasons they want me to be continuously monitored are going to be helped by continuous monitoring during labour. I'm just going to feel anxious and listening to his heart rate constantly and panicking which isn't going to help any one at all.

Little man is all down my left side, head resting on my left hip so very uncomfortable to walk ect, and bend down to pick up my toddler. Heartburn is horrendous. Apart from that I feel pretty good in the third tri! Hope everyone is well.

I'm assuming since my first two were a week late this little man will be, too! What do we reckon ladies? The first was 13 days late, the second was 9 days late. If this one comes before 41 weeks I think I might pass out from shock LOL


----------



## Sqwidge

Baby bear has been beating the crap out of me today! Sometimes it really hurts...like when an elbow is thrown or the spoon I swear s/he is using to try and dig their way out with is used!! Owwwwwie!


----------



## Sassymom

Zach had distinctive hiccups for the first time last night! It was so weird, I felt it mostly in my pelvis area but when I rolled to my side I could feel it even more. It lasted for a few minutes. I was trying to figure out a way to scare the hiccups out of him but yelling boo at my stomach wasnt working.

Oh is there anything that you know your baby HATES already? Like a noise or an action? I had my hair cut on Saturday and he HATED the hair dryer. He was trying to curl up under my ribs the entire time it was on. I don't normally blow dry my hair so it's not a noise he's used to.


----------



## Sizzles

Poor Zach!
My little boy doesn't seem to follow ANY patterns!


----------



## pinkpassion

My little girl goes crazy when I get in the shower, I don't know if its the vibration from the water or the noise it makes when hitting my stomach.. Other loud noises she doesn't seem too awfully bothered by.. But she gets the hiccups ALL the time, and when they last a long time she starts getting really fidgety I imagine she's getting irritated with them!!


----------



## minni2906

Emily doesn't seem to like my cousin's taste in music. When we're in the car with him and he's blaring it she seems to kick ten times harder as if to say "Cut out that racket!" :haha:

Anyone have any experience with dizzy spells? I've read it's likely low blood pressure from being too warm, or standing too long. Was just curious if anyone else had experienced anything. :shrug:


----------



## Mummafrog

Hehe Pink, my girly starts getting annoyed if the hiccups last too long too! She'll put up with them for a bit but then starts fidgeting grumpily, like they have woken her up :haha:

Minni I have found tha since about 22 weeks if I stand still for too long I'll get a wave of dizzyness and if I don't move or sit down it can get really bad. I think it's quite normal, it is usually to do with a drop in blood pressure. If you have to stand still for a while I've found that rocking a little or going up and down onto the balls of my feet helps because it keeps the blood circulating well. 

X


----------



## CaliDreaming

Dd used to have hiccuping spells all the time. When she was born, her belly was full of amniotic fluid! This little boy doesn't have them that much. He also doesn't have any really consistent patterns other than he seems to get more active after I eat. Only thing I know for sure is that he really hates the ultrasound wand and the doppler. When we got our 3d ultrasound, he didn't want to uncover his face and he was actually hitting and kicking at the wand when the tech tried to get him to move where he would be seen. He also delivers massive kicks when my OB checks his heartrate. 

Minni, I haven't experienced any dizzy spells. My bp has been around 100/60 for this pregnancy. It also might be a blood sugar thing.


----------



## Boothh

My baby always seems to be most active in the evenings and in the early afternoon! I hope it doesn't mind loud noises because were going to see my favorite band on the 14th! I always get low blood pressure so from early on I don't stand still I always move my feet and stuff so the blood keeps circulating!


----------



## jenniferannex

Hello everyone!

Ive not posted here in a while so i have probably missed alot of things but theres sooo much to read back on!

How is everyone? :D xxx


----------



## LizChase

Little things are starting to really annoy me. I guess it's those nice 3rd trimester hormones kicking in. Snapped at my husband last night for being too loud. He was talking on the phone with his brother forever being super loud, then right when he got off he stood right outside the bedroom door talking to the cats! The cats! Like they care. I started crying and snapped "Can you just go ten minutes without talking? All I've heard since I got home is your voice!". At least he was a good sport about it and was quiet for a bit.

Also getting really sick of seeing family. We have dinner with my in laws every week and they just ask me the same questions over and over! How are feeling? Are you getting nervous? Blah blah blah. Nothing about anything else going on in my life. I'm more then a pregnant belly over here! And the answers don't really change in a week! And anytime my niece and nephew do something annoying or gross they say "Well you better get ready, you're about to have one!" Like I don't know that. It's not guaranteed my kid is going to act like that, either. Ugh. 

I think I need to just stay in the house alone for the next ten weeks! :)


----------



## Sizzles

Lizchase - I'm sorry you're finding things so annoying at the moment, but your post did make me laugh! :haha: I know what you mean about people talking to you JUST about pregnancy/the baby. The thing is, I reckon if people didn't talk to me about it, I'd be just as annoyed about that! My mum asked the other day "How's my little bump?" To which I replied "_My_ little bump is fine." Harsh perhaps, but hey ho!


----------



## LizChase

You're right, if they didn't show any interest I would for sure get annoyed about that too! :haha: I feel like I've been pretty normal this whole pregnancy when it comes to my moods, so for these last two months I (Or more accurately my husband!) should probably get ready for crazy town! Karma or something. :)


----------



## 1babydreamer

LizChase said:


> You're right, if they didn't show any interest I would for sure get annoyed about that too! :haha: I feel like I've been pretty normal this whole pregnancy when it comes to my moods, so for these last two months I (Or more accurately my husband!) should probably get ready for crazy town! Karma or something. :)

I feel exactly the same! I've been mellow and happy for the whole pregnancy but I've noticed lately my fuse has gotten much shorter! Especially at work. Clients are really getting on my nerves, lol! So far I haven't "unleashed" on my hubby yet ;). 

As for my little man's movement, he gotten super active which I'm loving! Last night after I had some ice cream he started practicing kick boxing! Even my dh felt him a ton. I was worried for a while I wouldn't feel much with my anterior placenta, but he's making up for it now :).


----------



## Boothh

My liver function test came back as borderline! So I have another test on Wednesday, has anyone else had this happen?


----------



## Sassymom

Oh Liz, I feel your pain. We have weekly in-law dinners too. It's like pulling teeth to have a meaningful conversation. Most of the time we are there it's spent with everyone on their phone but me as I twiddle my thumbs, or watching TV as we eat. This lasts for hours until I stand up or step on DH's foot and say it's time to go.

My hubs doesn't want to make it seem to his parents that we like my family better. It's really not the case, my in laws are nice and everything, but they don't do ANYTHING. My family is always out and about doing things and they invite us along so we end up spending more time with them.


----------



## LizChase

Sassymom said:


> Oh Liz, I feel your pain. We have weekly in-law dinners too. It's like pulling teeth to have a meaningful conversation. Most of the time we are there it's spent with everyone on their phone but me as I twiddle my thumbs, or watching TV as we eat. This lasts for hours until I stand up or step on DH's foot and say it's time to go.
> 
> My hubs doesn't want to make it seem to his parents that we like my family better. It's really not the case, my in laws are nice and everything, but they don't do ANYTHING. My family is always out and about doing things and they invite us along so we end up spending more time with them.

Yeah, the perils of living in the same town as the in laws, I suppose. My husbands mom and stepdad live 5 minutes away so we feel pretty obligated to go. We're going to cut back once the baby is born to maybe every other week, but know we'll get grief for it when we do. I really don't mind them when they're small, but my mother in law tends to invite EVERYONE. Last week there were 16 people. Some cousins, an uncle, her neighbor. Everyone who would be remotely interested in coming who lives in town, basically. I am not a very outspoken person, but a lot of them are, so everyone just talks over each other and we're crowded, and kids are screaming, and my husband and I just sit there and eat while everyone else shouts. She doesn't understand why it annoys us and makes us feel bad if we have anything to say about not liking it when there are so many people. Like we're awful people for not wanting to see them. Not fun.


----------



## 1eighty

Boothh said:


> My liver function test came back as borderline! So I have another test on Wednesday, has anyone else had this happen?

have you been itching?

OC fucks with your liver :/


----------



## Sassymom

LizChase said:


> Sassymom said:
> 
> 
> Oh Liz, I feel your pain. We have weekly in-law dinners too. It's like pulling teeth to have a meaningful conversation. Most of the time we are there it's spent with everyone on their phone but me as I twiddle my thumbs, or watching TV as we eat. This lasts for hours until I stand up or step on DH's foot and say it's time to go.
> 
> My hubs doesn't want to make it seem to his parents that we like my family better. It's really not the case, my in laws are nice and everything, but they don't do ANYTHING. My family is always out and about doing things and they invite us along so we end up spending more time with them.
> 
> Yeah, the perils of living in the same town as the in laws, I suppose. My husbands mom and stepdad live 5 minutes away so we feel pretty obligated to go. We're going to cut back once the baby is born to maybe every other week, but know we'll get grief for it when we do. I really don't mind them when they're small, but my mother in law tends to invite EVERYONE. Last week there were 16 people. Some cousins, an uncle, her neighbor. Everyone who would be remotely interested in coming who lives in town, basically. I am not a very outspoken person, but a lot of them are, so everyone just talks over each other and we're crowded, and kids are screaming, and my husband and I just sit there and eat while everyone else shouts. She doesn't understand why it annoys us and makes us feel bad if we have anything to say about not liking it when there are so many people. Like we're awful people for not wanting to see them. Not fun.Click to expand...

Wow, ok, mine aren't that bad. There are usually 6 at dinner every Wednesday. We do get the guilt trip though if we can't make it. My doctor though has decided that all my appointments should be in Wednesday so we do have an excuse some weeks, though they forget us mentioning them every time and whine while I'm at the OB to my DH.


----------



## pinkpassion

Is a liver function test something they routinely do? Were you having issues and they did one? Just since yesterday my back side where the top of my pants hits my skin has been very red and itchy and I've had some welts there too , benadryl cream clears it , it almost feels like my pants or underwear rubbed it and irritated it but it is still bothersome today if something is rubbing on it.. Other than that my belly itches and my boobs, mostly between them like when they are squished together and it gets hot and sweaty then gets itchy.... I don't know if all this is normal or not..I also don't have a gallbladder so not sure if that would make me more prone to issues or less prone or it doesn't matter.. Any info would be greatly appreciated.. I'm going to call the Dr today just to make sure anyway!!


----------



## LalaR

Sounds like a sweat rash pink. Maybe you have a slight fungal skin infection?


----------



## confuzion

pinkpassion - hard to know without seeing what it looks like. Maybe PUPPS? 

Most likely heat rash I think though.


----------



## jenniferannex

Liz I totally understand, everything irritates me at the minute and my temper is terrible :haha: I just have to breathe and count to 10 lol!

Boothh I've no expeirnce with your question but I hope everything's ok :thumbup:

I finish work in 2 weeks, I'm so ready already! Being a hairdresser and pregnant doesn't go well together!

Those of you who work when do you finish?


----------



## BlaireUK

I don't finish until 37-weeks but I have a desk job. :shrug:


----------



## LalaR

38+3 for me with a running around non stop job. Luckily I've enough leave to go part time in May!


----------



## OpheliaVY

I stop working the day I go in labor. Lol - in trying to train my replacement but I'm not a very good teacher and you can she's in way over her head. She's a temp so if she's going to quit I hope she does it now instead of waiting for when I'm on leave. That would be a huge MESS!! 

We're going to try for another 4D tomorrow hopefully Jett will be cooperate! I just want to see his little face!


----------



## jenniferannex

Ohhh so quite a while then for you ladies, I really struggle being on my feet constantly at work and with my spd is torture! So I can't wait to finish! 

Ohh Ophelia you've just reminded me I haven't put my 4D pictures on, it was amazing here are a couple!
You will love it It was the best experience ever!! :D I hope Jett isn't shy and shows you his beautiful face!!

https://i884.photobucket.com/albums/ac50/jenniferannex/Mobile%20Uploads/18CFCD8C-96ED-4599-A0C5-20F22ACC1B1D_zpssyk6kart.png
https://i884.photobucket.com/albums/ac50/jenniferannex/Mobile%20Uploads/3AEBE295-6E67-4322-82BA-62490EA1EFAF_zps4upvat4q.png
https://i884.photobucket.com/albums/ac50/jenniferannex/Mobile%20Uploads/0672E4DA-F789-4F19-82C7-38E128A1C993_zpsyidqgucx.png


----------



## jenniferannex

Oops sorry no idea why they're so big! My phone won't let me attach them the normal way so I just used photo bucket


----------



## kaylacrouch93

So jealous of all the nice 3d/4d u/s. Ryder is very stubborn & when i asked the u/s tech if i should pay for 3d pictures she flat out said no :( I guess its a good thing that We only have a couple more months! I don't work so i am just staying at home with my son who is going through a tough time with teeth & sleep.. Hence the post at 5ish in the morning..


----------



## LalaR

Gorgeous pictures jennifer!! I have a scan on 16th at a private scan place but don't think we will get any as good as yours!!


----------



## Boothh

Love seeing these scan pics, it's amazing to think there are actually real baby looking babies inside our bumps! It's so hard to imagine!


----------



## pinkpassion

Boothh said:


> Love seeing these scan pics, it's amazing to think there are actually real baby looking babies inside our bumps! It's so hard to imagine!

haha, I think about this ALL the time, I even google "28 week preemie" "29 week preemie" "30 week preemie" just to see what my baby looks like now!! :)


----------



## LegoHouse

pinkpassion said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> Love seeing these scan pics, it's amazing to think there are actually real baby looking babies inside our bumps! It's so hard to imagine!
> 
> haha, I think about this ALL the time, I even google "28 week preemie" "29 week preemie" "30 week preemie" just to see what my baby looks like now!! :)Click to expand...

Not entirely sure why I've never thought to do this before but I've gotten really emotional looking at 30 week premmies now. Our babies are actual babies now. Crazyness. I can't wait for him to be here!


----------



## asmcsm

pinkpassion said:


> haha, I think about this ALL the time, I even google "28 week preemie" "29 week preemie" "30 week preemie" just to see what my baby looks like now!! :)

LOL I do this too


----------



## LegoHouse

My toddler is driving me bonkers. I'm all for gentle parenting and the likes but I actually lost my temper with him yesterday and told him to go away :( He was being impossible. I know he's at the frustrating stage between knowing what he wants and being able to talk properly and I'm usually extremely understanding of that but yesterday he was being impossible. Every single thing I did made him shout at me or hit me and there's only so many times I can say "Oliver what's the matter," "show me what's wrong?" And him ask me for things then get mad at me for doing them, or tell me he's hot but refuse to let me take any of his clothes off including his coat and shoes then getting mad at me for not taking them off.... Aaaaaargh!! LOL


----------



## minni2906

Love the scan pictures. Makes me ten times more anxious to meet my baby girl, though. :haha:

A friend of mine just had her baby boy at 33 weeks and he is the most precious little thing. I've been thinking the same thing as many of you ladies, "There's a real, grown, baby-looking baby inside me!". :happydance: Still want her to stay put for several more weeks, but I agree it's crazy to think sometimes.


----------



## OpheliaVY

Here's mine! They're not in color - they just printed me a few before I left. It's a good thing to since the DVD they have me isn't working. I called and they're going to redo it and I can pick it up at my next appointment. 

Jett did a little better this time. He let us get a few good shots before he covered his face with his hand. Then when I would jiggle him around he would move his hand and stick his foot up there. Stubborn little boy!!

Also - I have an anterior placenta so we're lucky to get the shots we got. His little nose was smooshed up against it and it looked huge. I was like why is his nose so big and flat. Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Sizzles

Can anyone with previous experience recommend any brands of maternity pads? (UK based) I'm on Easter hols now and think I need to make some of the less 'interesting' purchases, but I've heard they vary enormously in reliability and comfort. I've got it in mind that I heard Tesco were good at some point, but can't really remember.


----------



## Mummafrog

Sizzles - I got a big stock of Natracare maternity pads. They are slightly more pricey but I need things that are chemical free, especially if I'm going to be wearing them for more than a week because I'm quite sensitive. I've always found this brand so soft and comfortable and never irritating on my skin, they come without wings as well which I've heard is good. 
BUT I can't comment on how good the maternity ones are, as this is my first baby, I've only actually used the normal period ones in the past.. they look nice and thick though :haha:


----------



## LalaR

I used boots and tescos last time although only needed them for less than a week before moving to ordinary towels.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

asmcsm said:


> pinkpassion said:
> 
> 
> haha, I think about this ALL the time, I even google "28 week preemie" "29 week preemie" "30 week preemie" just to see what my baby looks like now!! :)
> 
> LOL I do this tooClick to expand...

Me too! My friend had a baby at 30 weeks a few months ago, I remember seeing pictures and thinking it was no big deal, the baby was just small.

It's crazy to think that's what's inside us.


----------



## Boothh

I use boots maternity pads and really like them,
Find them absorbent and comfortable! 
I think I need to buy another couple of packs actually next time I'm there.
Still no more organised than last time I posted!
Really really need to make some lists so we know what were buying once the baby comes! 8 weeks 5 days to go! Lol x


----------



## Boothh

Oh yeah also I have really horrible fat feet and cankles :(


----------



## Babym

Sizzles said:


> Can anyone with previous experience recommend any brands of maternity pads? (UK based) I'm on Easter hols now and think I need to make some of the less 'interesting' purchases, but I've heard they vary enormously in reliability and comfort. I've got it in mind that I heard Tesco were good at some point, but can't really remember.

I just used the Asda little angles range last time and some boots ones, both of which were ok for me.....on that note I should probably start purchasing bits like this as I haven't even thought that far yet...I feel I need to write a list!! Xx


----------



## TillyMoo

Ophelia - Lovely pic of Jett! His little nose is adorable :)

Re pads, in the past I got really thick ones from boots (green packet I think) & they were horrible, felt like I had a nappy on!

Both times I've ended up using (think this is what they're called) Always super long night time pads -purple packet- with wings - the extra legnth & wings prevented a lot of leaks! This is only for home though - from memory the midwifes in hospital had me wear the hospital pads while I was there.

Oh & here's something I wish I'd known as a first time mum.. Those disposable knickers are a complete waste of money! I bought both the mothercare brand & boots brand. Both were sweaty & had odly tight elastic around the legs in particular (I don't have big legs!). I would most definitely recommend bringing a lot of regular cotton knickers with you to the hospital - you'll be so much more comfortable.


----------



## jenniferannex

Ophelia great photo of Jett :D he looks adorable!

I also find it hard to believe what's inside us right now! It's crazy! A lady I know who was due the day after me had her baby last Sunday at 30 weeks, he's doing really well. Just looking at him is madness because that's what living inside us! Amazing!


----------



## 1eighty

TillyMoo said:


> Re pads, in the past I got really thick ones from boots (green packet I think) & they were horrible,* felt like I had a nappy on!*
> 
> Both times I've ended up using (think this is what they're called) Always super long night time pads -purple packet- with wings - the extra legnth & wings prevented a lot of leaks! This is only for home though - from memory the midwifes in hospital had me wear the hospital pads while I was there.
> 
> Oh & here's something I wish I'd known as a first time mum.. *Those disposable knickers are a complete waste of money! *I bought both the mothercare brand & boots brand. Both were sweaty & had odly tight elastic around the legs in particular (I don't have big legs!). I would most definitely recommend bringing a lot of regular cotton knickers with you to the hospital - you'll be so much more comfortable.

yes to the nappy feeling and yes to disposable undies being a waste of money - they're also rather smaller than the packet claims, i found. that said, i'm getting the thick tesco pads for the first few days as i needed the reassurance that i wasn't going to splurge everywhere - i had to wear two at a time for the first 3 days and change them immediately after the cramps subsided after a feed. after a week i went on to the thin maternity towels (but i had to put them upside down with the long tail at the front to get them to absorb properly) and regular pads for the last 3 weeks.


----------



## LalaR

I bought cheap multipacks of cotton big pants from asda last time instead of the disposables. Much cheaper, more comfortable and I only had to bin 1 pair!!! Remember some big pants just in case you need a section as under bump ones are no use.


----------



## jenniferannex

I also just bought cheap big knickers from matalan, as the disposables really are just a waste of money!


----------



## TillyMoo

Jennifer - your little lady is very gorgeous :) funny how they do look fully baked in the scan pics at this point!

Can't wait to get my hospital bag sorted this week. Think I'll make feel feel a lot calmer knowing it's sitting there good to go.

Sat up v late last night writing out my birth plan. Had no plan whatsoever with ds1 (on the advice of the ob who was treating me) & had a bit of a sketchy one with ds2.
This ones a few pages short of a thesis. Glad I've done it though, feel a lot more in control :)


----------



## jenniferannex

Thank you tilly! :) it is strange isn't it!

I also need to sort my hospital bag, need to go and buy a few bits and bobs and get it sorted. Like you said it will make us feel more relaxed knowing it's done and ready! 

I also didn't have a birth plan with my DD as I just thought i would go with the flow, not sure about this time round though. For me there's no particular kind of birth I want apart from it to go smoothly :haha: what are you hoping for?


----------



## LalaR

My mother in law strikes again!! She has caused no end of relationship problems for us since we got married. They came to visit for 2 weeks when my 1st was born and expected to be waited on hand and foot. They also expected my family who live nearby to stay away as it was "their exclusive time". She announced this morning that they plan to come and stay for at least a week as soon as this little one is born. I told my DH I don't think I can cope with that and he says I'm being unreasonable. So, we've started arguing again all because of her!!


----------



## TillyMoo

Oooh, lalar, feeling your pain.
Can't advise you personally as I don't know all the ins & outs of your relationship with your in-laws but I definitely can say that my oh & I do best in these tricky situations when we don't fight - easier said than done though! 
Obviously she's bursting to spend time with your new lo but she (an your oh) need to realise how important it is for you to have that initial 'at home' time with your new baby and you will call the shots. If they say they want to help you can welcome that, but tell them you'd most appreciate that help when the baby is x amount of weeks old & things have settled down a bit :)

Jennifer- hoping to go do just gas & air this time. Had epidurals with the previous two but neither worked properly! Also definitely do not want to labour or give birth on my back. Gave birth laying on my side last time & it was sooooo much easier & felt a lot more comfortable. It's definitely a very individual thing though, what works for some ladies mightn't work for others :)


----------



## jenniferannex

Well I hope you get the birth you want :D I had an epi with my DD after 10 hours and god it was boring I had to wait another 8 hours! So I think that's something I'll try to do without this time. I would also like to try giving birth a different way, I'll have to have a think!

Lala I feel for you, maybe explain to your OH if it was your parents coming to stay as soon as the baby is born if maybe he can see it from your point of view then? Like Tilly said you would be missing out on that initial bonding time just all 3 of you. I hope you can get him to understand and maybe they can come and stay when the baby is a few weeks old, maybe instead of dismissing the idea and getting into an argument just suggest they can still stay but just not immediately after birth, you also need that time to recover mentally and physically. I hope you get it sorted :flower:


----------



## 1eighty

LalaR said:
 

> My mother in law strikes again!! She has caused no end of relationship problems for us since we got married. They came to visit for 2 weeks when my 1st was born and expected to be waited on hand and foot. They also expected my family who live nearby to stay away as it was "their exclusive time". She announced this morning that they plan to come and stay for at least a week as soon as this little one is born. I told my DH I don't think I can cope with that and he says I'm being unreasonable. So, we've started arguing again all because of her!!

blanket ban on visitors staying over - you need that time to bond and get into a routine with littlest, END OF.



jenniferannex said:


> I hope you can get him to understand and maybe they can come and stay *when the baby is a few weeks old*, maybe instead of dismissing the idea and getting into an argument just suggest they can still stay but just *not immediately after birth*, you also need that time to recover mentally and physically. I hope you get it sorted :flower:

^^ wss.


----------



## Frizzabelle

Omg lala that would drive me insane! I don't understand how they even expect you to be ok with that, I'd hate it! x


----------



## Sizzles

Thanks ladies for all the comments re maternity pads and knickers. I'm happy to go down the cheap knickers route, but now my question is, what size do I buy? A size or 2 sizes larger than pre-pregnancy??

Lala - I'm sorry your inlaws are causing you grief. So many people seem to have issues with inlaws! My situation is the polar opposite though, as we've actually asked my inlaws (more specifically my MIL) to come and stay once the baby is born. The arrangement is that they're basically on-call for when we need them, but because OH will only be off for a couple of days, I would otherwise be on my own, and whilst I might be fine, I need the reassurance that someone is on hand should I need them. So I'm not sure at what point they will come, but come, they will! I know that they will be more a help than a hindrance though and will advise when necessary, prep meals and run the hoover round etc. For one reason or another, it's just not practical for my family to come and I get on really well with my inlaws.
I hope you manage to resolve the issue. As someone else said, maybe you could suggest they come after a few weeks. Also, could your OH not diplomatically suggest that during this tiring time, it might be unwise to have house guests to look after (since it seems they're unlikely to look after themselves! :growlmad:)

We went pram shopping on Sunday. This is the first time my husband has looked at them and it was all very confusing! I thought at the end of the day that we had made progress and had almost settled on something, but now he's backtracking a bit... :shrug: 
I also bought a baby gym! It's the one I wanted: the Skip-Hop Treetop Friends. One more thing to tick off the list!


----------



## Mummafrog

Lalar I wouldn't have any advice but good luck with the in law situation! 

I had a bit of a panic last night... I suddenly felt out of control, like everything is happening to me and it's not a choice. I felt like all I wanted was for my little family to be happy, for me and my partner and my baby girl to be happy and how that seemed like too much to ask and I wouldn't be able to make it happen.. Also I had all the things left to do before baby comes going round in my head.
My partner was amazing as always and held me and soothed me and I feel better today, but it was very weird having all those sudden anxieties! 
I feel so blessed that I have everything I've ever wanted.. my man, a lovely little home, baby on the way, our little hamster familiar hehe and amazing family and friends, I don't really know what happened last night.. 
Has anyone elses pregnancy brain suddenly made them panic or breakdown like this? xx


----------



## Boothh

Lala :hugs: I'll be here all night if I started talking about my MIL, she's absolutely crazy! She even crashed my wedding! Internet stalked me and constantly tries to get between me and DH. 
You never get that time back with YOUR baby. You need that time to bond yourself. Don't let DH make you feel bad about it. He should be on your side regardless not mummy's! Tough luck if it offends her! This is a time you have to put yourself and your own needs first xx

Birth plans - I'm having a c section, which I'm totally happy about! The only differences I want is for them not to even bother trying to put a canular in my hand. It hurts! And iv never successfully had one put in my hand. Even after many tries. So I'm just gonna ask to skip it and go straight to my arm lol. I also want to be sat up abit more than I was in recovery last time. I think the being lay flat for the first couple of hours really affected our start to breast feeding and I'd like to avoid that if I can this time. I'd also like skin to skin straight away with the baby rather than it being whisked off to be weighed measured and messed around with. DH wants to see the baby born and I'm considering asking for the curtain to be lowered so I can see myself. Not totally sure on that one yet though! I hope when I see the consultant at 35 weeks we can work all this out :) 

I have a midwife appointment tomorrow and my follow up blood tests on liver function. I'm hoping this one comes back normal and I can relax x


----------



## LalaR

Thanks everyone for the MIL advice.
DH has managed to have a chat with her and if they have to come when I'm still in hospital he has agreed that they should stay in a hotel and only come for a few days. The complicating factor is that if the baby is early they still want to come for a week. He has told them that they can't have the "exclusive" access that my MIL wants as there will be other friends and family who want to visit and/or help. I'm still trying to convince him that giving us some time before they descend would be better so we can have some personal time with our own little family. 

I had my midwife check yesterday and the baby is breech again she thinks. I'm gutted as I was hoping for a vbac this time round. (DD was born by elective section as she was breech from 28 weeks) Still hoping the baby will decide to go head down although everyone I speak to is pessimistic. I've just ordered some moxi sticks from amazon to try after next weeks scan. If I do have to have another section then I get the MIL for longer afterwards. Double blow!!!!

Hope everyone else is well. Any news about our sunflowers who have arrived already? xx


----------



## minni2906

Haven't checked in for a bit. I got wrapped up in preparing for parenthood, I suppose.

We put the car seat in my car Sunday and realized it wasn't going to work. In order for it to fit, the front passenger seat had to be move all the way forward so that when you'd sit, you'd pratically be in the dash. So, I had to trade in my beautiful Veloster :cry: for a more "mommy-suited" vehicle. I got a 2014 Toyota Corolla S Premium with all the bells and whistles. (I mean, if I had trade in my dream car for it, I wasn't skimping on anything..:haha:) It's a nice car, and fits the car seat wonderfully. I just dread the car payment for the next 6 years. :nope:

Officially 28 weeks today. 12 weeks left! Maybe I should start on that hospital bag now? :shrug:


----------



## 1eighty

LalaR said:


> I had my midwife check yesterday and the baby is breech again she thinks. I'm gutted as I was hoping for a vbac this time round. (DD was born by elective section as she was breech from 28 weeks) Still hoping the baby will decide to go head down although everyone I speak to is pessimistic. I've just ordered some moxi sticks from amazon to try after next weeks scan. If I do have to have another section then I get the MIL for longer afterwards. Double blow!!!!

hey, don't even worry about bub being breech at this stage, still plenty of time for them to wriggle about and get head down. mine was breech at my last MW appt, got a scan monday so will see where he's at now, but from the bruised feeling i've been having (and where the lumps and bumps are) i think he's turned back now. but taylor went breech at 37-38 weeks for 4-5 days before flipping back (now THAT was bad, i went into the labour ward on a sunday night in agony, he really kicked the shit out of me).

but ignore the stuff about it being sore - worth it if you want to vbac that bad.


----------



## jenniferannex

Lala glad you've come to a better arrangement! :)


----------



## BabyMaybe917

LalaR said:


> Thanks everyone for the MIL advice.
> DH has managed to have a chat with her and if they have to come when I'm still in hospital he has agreed that they should stay in a hotel and only come for a few days. The complicating factor is that if the baby is early they still want to come for a week. He has told them that they can't have the "exclusive" access that my MIL wants as there will be other friends and family who want to visit and/or help. I'm still trying to convince him that giving us some time before they descend would be better so we can have some personal time with our own little family.
> 
> I had my midwife check yesterday and the baby is breech again she thinks. I'm gutted as I was hoping for a vbac this time round. (DD was born by elective section as she was breech from 28 weeks) Still hoping the baby will decide to go head down although everyone I speak to is pessimistic. I've just ordered some moxi sticks from amazon to try after next weeks scan. If I do have to have another section then I get the MIL for longer afterwards. Double blow!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is well. Any news about our sunflowers who have arrived already? xx

I'm still around just don't add much because I kind of skipped all the topics you all are bringing up. :haha:

Anyways, little Ellie is doing amazing. She's up to 4lb 2oz and gestationally would be 32w1d. She was moved off of cpap and onto regular oxygen flow of 1L yesterday and so far has tolerated it well. 34 weeks is a huge mile marker for her as we can start slowly introducing breastfeeding if her breathing status is good and we can transition her to an open air crib if she maintains her temp! Exciting things are coming that's for sure. :) We almost have her nursery done so I'll have to post pics of that soon. 

Keep baking all you other sunflowers!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-04-09-06-55-27-1.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Boothh

Soo glad to hear how well little Ellie is doing! Such a warrior! Hopefully the next few weeks go smoothly and quickly and she can come home eh :flower: xxx


----------



## Frizzabelle

Beautiful! x


----------



## jenniferannex

Awwww beautiful baby maybe! So glad to hear she's doing well, she is adorable! Xx


----------



## pinkpassion

She's gorgeous!!!!! Can't wait to see pics of the nursery!!


----------



## Sassymom

Awww Ellie looks so happy!!! :) I'm so glad she's doing well!


----------



## Mummafrog

Aww she's so precious! What a strong little lady, well done to you all <3


----------



## TillyMoo

Lala- glad your oh is on side & hope you get your vbac :)

Little Ellie is just precious!


----------



## 1eighty

oh she's just the most gorgeous little thing!!! <3


----------



## LalaR

Thanks for the update babymaybe. Ellie is just beautiful and it sounds like she is doing brilliantly! Good luck with the breastfeeding! Xx


----------



## JerseyRose

Oh Ellie is just beautiful! Thanks for sharing, it's wonderful to see how happy and healthy she looks! :flower:


----------



## kaylacrouch93

Peeing every 15 mins is really starting to bother me lol.. I feel like i never get much sleep anymore :/ how is everyone else feeling?


----------



## confuzion

She's beautiful babymaybe :cloud9:. So glad she's doing so well.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Boothh said:


> Soo glad to hear how well little Ellie is doing! Such a warrior! Hopefully the next few weeks go smoothly and quickly and she can come home eh :flower: xxx

Her middle name is Louise... we picked it because it means warrior! We just knew she was a little fighter. :)


----------



## Sizzles

What a good girl Ellie is!

Kayla - yes, the peeing is getting on my nerves! Last night wasn't too bad, but the night before I had an awful night and got up 5 times to go to the loo! I find I'm also worse in the morning (probably as I start the day with 2 drinks in close succession) and I can literally go before leaving the house and 5 mins down the road feel the need to go again! Seriously!


----------



## Boothh

BabyMaybe917 said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> Soo glad to hear how well little Ellie is doing! Such a warrior! Hopefully the next few weeks go smoothly and quickly and she can come home eh :flower: xxx
> 
> Her middle name is Louise... we picked it because it means warrior! We just knew she was a little fighter. :)Click to expand...

It's definitely a fitting name! :haha: 


I'm definitely feeling very heavy and pregnant now.
Heartburn, swollen hands, legs and feet, back pain, sciatica, can't breathe, feel squished and sick after eating, lots of uncomfortable Braxton hicks, constant peeing, not being able to get comfy to sleep, tired, sore boobs, leaky boobs, itchy hands and feet and bump, my ribs are sore, ibs playing up. 
So yeah. DH says I'm constantly moaning!
The thing that's annoying me most is I'm struggling to chase after the boys now. Even little things like bending down to tie their shoelaces is just soooo uncomfortable! Trying to keep the house clean and pick up after them, even washing clothes, all the bending and folding. It's just taking it's toll on me and making me pretty miserable at the moment!
They are going to my mums Monday morning until Wednesday, cus me and DH are going to see my favourite band and were staying in a hotel. So I'm hoping a few days to relax and then with the school holidays not having to get up so early and run around getting organised for the school run will make me feel abit better! Especially as DH has days off and bank holidays so I'll have some help :)


----------



## 1eighty

Boothh said:


> I'm definitely feeling very heavy and pregnant now.
> Heartburn, swollen hands, legs and feet, back pain, sciatica, can't breathe, feel squished and sick after eating, lots of uncomfortable Braxton hicks, constant peeing, not being able to get comfy to sleep, tired, sore boobs, leaky boobs, itchy hands and feet and bump, my ribs are sore, ibs playing up.
> So yeah. DH says I'm constantly moaning!
> The thing that's annoying me most is I'm struggling to chase after the boys now. Even little things like bending down to tie their shoelaces is just soooo uncomfortable! Trying to keep the house clean and pick up after them, even washing clothes, all the bending and folding. It's just taking it's toll on me and making me pretty miserable at the moment!

oh gods i hear ya here. i'm on crutches from the physio now, so things are getting awkward at home and DH is having to take over a huge chunk. i can't even take the laundry out to hang dry some days because standing there and bending, pegging, bending, pegging becomes excruciating. we have a tumble dryer so all is not lost, but i resent the additional cost as well as the nagging thought that people will just think me lazy :wacko:

i'm sending DS away to grandad's more too so that he can get the running around he so desperately wants. i can let him out in the garden for a bit at a time but he needs more interaction too, which i can't provide atm - things like flying him around or tossing him up in the air etc... i'm just not physically capable any more :cry:

so, big :hugs: <3


----------



## Boothh

Forgot to mention the carpal tunnel :haha:
Just took the kids to the park on the way home from school and it could only manage twenty minutes before we had to leave. Ted is at the age he needs a constant help to climb stuff so it's a lot of bending and lifting there too! I felt so bad cus we usually go for an hour or so! x


----------



## Rel

I also feel huge now. I had a dream the other night where I was all slim (hasn't happened in quite a few years! lol) and woke up feeling even bigger than I knew I was!
I have definitely slowed down but I keep seing things that need doing and thinking that I should be doing them, but I can't. It's annoying.:wacko:
Anyway, I'm getting to see my little girl next thursday at my last scan:happydance: and hopefully, this time everything will be fine, as I have been doing a lot less than during my previous pregnancy, as I have been off work.
I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Boothh

Hope your scan goes well Rel! 

Im hoping my nesting instinct kicks in soon! My house is a bomb site!!! And I have no motivation at all.


----------



## Sassymom

Yesterday I just wasnt feeling right. As a FTM I have no idea what's supposed to feel right or wrong so I called my doctor at lunch. My hips and lower back were sore/achy, he felt super low, and he just wasnt as active as he normally is. So I called and they had me go to the hospital for a NST. They hooked me up and watch for like an hour and a half. I had a raise BP and some contractions but nothing time-able. And of course as soon as they strapped me in, he became the karate master I have grown to know and love. 

I'm glad everything looked fine, I just feel dumb for freaking like that. My husband also put his parents on red alert and they were about to get out of work to come to the hospital to wait for a baby that wasnt coming that day. As soon as we got out he had to call the dogs off haha. My parents were a lot more laid back and my dad assured me that they went 5 times for false labor before they had me.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Boothh said:


> Hope your scan goes well Rel!
> 
> Im hoping my nesting instinct kicks in soon! My house is a bomb site!!! And I have no motivation at all.

Me too. And my house is also a bomb site. Time is winding down and no sign of nesting yet!


----------



## Frizzabelle

Sassymom, this is my second baby and I was up the hospital being monitored on Sunday. These babies just like to worry us but it's always better to be safe than sorry! I wouldn't hesitate to go again if I thought something might be off so you did the right thing by getting checked out x


----------



## Sassymom

Frizzabelle said:


> Sassymom, this is my second baby and I was up the hospital being monitored on Sunday. These babies just like to worry us but it's always better to be safe than sorry! I wouldn't hesitate to go again if I thought something might be off so you did the right thing by getting checked out x

Thanks so much, I know that's what I'm supposed to do. My doctor is usually really laid back so when she said go to the hospital I got worried and it set my DH off too. 

This kid isn't even here and already giving me a heart attack hahha


----------



## Boothh

It's always better to go and get checked! I remember one mw saying to me we'd rather you come a hundred times and everything be fine, just incase that one time there is a problem! 
Dont feel like you're wasting their time, it's really important to get some reassurance! xx


----------



## Sizzles

Boothh and Cali - I don't know what sort of state your homes are in, but mine is in a SERIOUS mess! We literally have the contents of one large living room piled up in the dining room and study, rendering them next to useless. And there's no floor (as in, it's just a concrete base) as that should be going down next week. On top of that, I have piled boxes and stuff from one small bedroom (which will be the baby's room) into the largest bedroom in order to start decorating. So the large room is, in it's current state, not fit for use (it has stuff all over the bed, as well as all over the floor!) and the situation with the baby's room is that I've started stripping wallpaper... and that's it!
On the plus side, the end is sort of in sight with the lounge, and my dad is booked to come up in a couple of weeks to help decorate the baby's room.
I am starting to feel mildly panicked by the disorganisation!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Hi girls :flower:
Haven't been here a while because my account has been blocked due some word I used in a post that's apparently not suppose to be said ( not a cursing word or bad word :haha: , just regular word ) 

I thought it was ridiculous but whatever :shrug:

I am doing ok , except , I am huge , uncomfortable , feeling hot all the time , cannot sleep , my lady parts hut so bad and I am tired all the time .

Don't have anything ready for the baby yet , just buying stuff slowly but surely and when I have everything all together , I am gonna set it up . I don't like leaving anything unfinished :haha: 

We decided on name ... Nicholas and middle name either Luke or Jake :shrug:

My first son is going to be 2 on April 24 th so we gonna celebrate , cannot believe he is about to be 2 :cry:

I didn't pass my GD test but passed my 3 hour GD test so :thumbup:

My mom and my sister are officially coming June 20th , after 5 and half years I am gonna see them is person :happydance:and obviously it's gonna be first time for my sons to see their grandma and aunt :kiss:

9 more weeks here for me , it seems like forever , cannot wait to hold and kiss my little man :baby:

Hope everyone is doing well :flower:

Cannot wait to see all the nursery pictures :happydance:


----------



## OpheliaVY

Oh wow proud - I'm interested in what that word would be! I've seen the F bomb so many times and it seems they never get blocked. Anyhow! Glad you're back!

I'm also hot all the time! I'm usually cold and have the heat on, but I've threatened my OH if he touches the thermostat I will paper cut his face. :) 

AFM: I had another growth scan today and he's measuring right on 32 weeks but his belly is measuring 30 weeks. He weighs 3lb 10oz which is right at normal but his belly made him dip into the less than 10th percentile. So.. I have to go back in another week for another scan and see how it goes. The dr said not to worry that it's his machine that factors everything low. Since I had the SCH in 1st tri and I'm now in the less than 10th percentile he HAS to follow up based on policy. No complaints here, but you can't help but worry just a little.


----------



## Babym

Sizzles said:


> Boothh and Cali - I don't know what sort of state your homes are in, but mine is in a SERIOUS mess! We literally have the contents of one large living room piled up in the dining room and study, rendering them next to useless. And there's no floor (as in, it's just a concrete base) as that should be going down next week. On top of that, I have piled boxes and stuff from one small bedroom (which will be the baby's room) into the largest bedroom in order to start decorating. So the large room is, in it's current state, not fit for use (it has stuff all over the bed, as well as all over the floor!) and the situation with the baby's room is that I've started stripping wallpaper... and that's it!
> On the plus side, the end is sort of in sight with the lounge, and my dad is booked to come up in a couple of weeks to help decorate the baby's room.
> I am starting to feel mildly panicked by the disorganisation!

Our house is the same and have now had the bright idea to remodel our kitchen! So having a major clear out and taking the kitchen out....not sure how wise it is 8 weeks before due date but hey it'll make us get on with it I guess!! Ha! X


----------



## Sizzles

I'm glad it's not just me feeling like we were crazy to have major works done so close to expecting a baby!

Ordered the cot today, and a moses basket mattress and cot mattress protectors (no cot mattress yet as they're out of stock, but at least with the moses basket sorted, he'll have somewhere to sleep!)


----------



## 1eighty

minion is measuring 3 weeks ahead, is between 95th and 98th centile for growth and is estimated to weigh 2.5kg+ already. means he will be 4.5kg or thereabouts at term... that's gonna sting.

and after my initial glee at passing my GTT 2 months ago, i volunteered to have another as i felt i may have since developed it - and i was right. but better to know than to continue in ignorance and have that put us both at risk.

hope everyone has had a good day so far <3


----------



## Sqwidge

We're having a major extension done that should be finished the day before my c-section! Probably wasn't the smartest thing we've ever done, but will be worth it!

I'm doing ok, feeling more and more uncomfortable every day. Just soooo tired.

Hope you're all doing well xxx


----------



## Rel

Ophelia I hope everything is OK for you!


----------



## kaylacrouch93

Well I have had a busy last week. I have had contractions all week, My nesting Instinct has came in full blast  Perfect timing as hubby has been home for his 7 day off! But i went to L&D on Saturday to be monitored for lower back pain, tightings with pain & Pressure. Well I was having contractions every 4-5 mins lasting about 45 seconds each so i got a IV drip with fluid to try to stop contractions well that didn't work so they gave me the shot of something to help stop them. It slowed them down to every 12ish mins. & they checked my cervix im dilated to a 1 now. Im still having contractions about every day but i have a dr appt on thursday and gonna talk to him about them.


----------



## Sassymom

Wow! That does sound busy Kayla! Glad they were able to slow the contractions and your bubs is staying put for now. He's got to bake a few more weeks! :)


----------



## jenniferannex

Wow a lot of you are busy! We have just finished decorating most of the house so thankfully no more big jobs for us!

Kayla glad baby is staying put for now, let's hope he bakes even longer!

So how is everyone? I'm in so much pain at the top of my bump, my skin feels like it's about to rip open!! Awful!


----------



## LalaR

How stressful for you Kayla. I hope baba stays put for a few more weeks at least.

I too feel huge. Sitting on a low chair now hurts as my bump is pushing up into my chest. Baby is still not moving into the right position and shifts frequently from breech to transverse and right to left. I'm still going he will figure out head down is best!! I have a 3d scan booked this afternoon. A local clinic had a half price deal on so I couldn't resist the temptation. X


----------



## jenniferannex

Ooohh Lala enjoy your scan!! They are amazing :)

I am so nervous, we find out what school Lily has gotten into at 6pm today (uk time) I'm so worried she won't get her first choice!

Anybody else waiting to find out?


----------



## Rel

Kayla I know what you are going through as I am in hospital as well. I had the shot to mature the lungs and I am on bed rest I guess for the rest of the pregnancy. They are keeping me in till tomorrow when I have a scan scheduled and hopefully I will be able to go home then.
I was hoping to avoid that this time as I was off work but it didn't work out that way.


----------



## 1eighty

awwww rel :(


----------



## Sizzles

Ah, at last! Some activity! This thread seemed to go very quiet there for a while.

Sorry to hear some of you are having troubles with your little ones already: stay put babies!

I had a growth scan yesterday and everything is looking good, so I didn't need to see the consultant this time.

The cot is finally on order and the moses basket mattress has arrived, along with the cot mattress protectors (no cot mattress yet as out of stock!) Next job is to order the pram.


----------



## Boothh

Eek! Thinking of you girls who have eager babies! Hope they stay in for another few weeks! xx

I'm not feeling too bad, I went to a gig on Monday and my feet just about exploded though from the standing up all night! They swelled up soo much! Back to normal ish now though.
The kids have been at my mums since Monday morning and they arnt due back until tomorrow, we stayed in a hotel on Monday after the gig and then spent yesterday wandering around, went to a museum and the cinema! 
It was lovely to spend some time with no babies, who knows how long it will be til we get that again lol. 7 weeks on Friday to go! Scary!!!!


----------



## minni2906

Oh my!! Stay put, babies!!!

I had an appointment last week. Doctor said I was measuring right on. :thumbup: She gave me scripts for routine blood work and a 24 hour urine test as well as a script for a sono. I really should get on scheduling that, huh? :haha: Doc said I'll get sono's at 28, 32, and 36 weeks to track baby girl's growth. Hooray for extra viewings!:happydance:

Only 10 weeks and 6 days left!!! :happydance:

Anyone having any swelling? My poor feet swell daily. I sit at a desk all day for work so that's surely not helping. I'm trying to drink more water to reduce it but so far no luck.. only resting/sleeping overnight helps. Then by about noon the following day, they're swollen again


----------



## LalaR

I went for my 3d scan today and it was an absolute disaster. He was breech with his face pressed into the placenta so no pictures at all. Not even to confirm the gender!!! Back again next week to try again and a week of inversions for me.


----------



## Sassymom

I went for an ultrasound today at my doctors office to follow up on the growth of the fibroid that was found at 20 weeks. It has grown a little, it's about the size of a woman's fist right now (5cm x 7cm x 7cm). They aren't calling for a C-Section yet, but they aren't taking it off the table either. The size of the fibroid is making my tummy measure full term (38 weeks).

When talking to the RN, she said that what they worry about with fibroids like this is the baby's size, blood flow and the fluid that surrounds the baby. At the ultrasound they measured him... Zachary is 5 lbs even at just about 33 weeks He is in the 60th percentile in size which is AWESOME and his fluid level is in the 85th percentile which they were very happy about too. My doctor is ecstatic with his growth, we are so happy!

The ultrasound also showed that he is head down so no breached baby here. I kind of thought he was that way because I get powerful kicks up towards the top of the bump ALL THE TIME.


----------



## Sqwidge

Yup I'm getting fat feet most days. I have a highest footrest I use at work which does help...maybe see if you can get something like that Minni?

Had a midwife appointment today. My lucozade test came back fine, my iron level is good, as is bp etc...so all good. Just wish I wasn't in so much pain with my back and hips :( Josh was with me today and he got to hear the heartbeat. He was cute, couldn't believe how fast it was going, said he thinks it's a girl too!

Does anyone know if Salonpas patches are ok to use?

And yes, little ones stay put xx


----------



## minni2906

Sqwidge said:


> Yup I'm getting fat feet most days. I have a highest footrest I use at work which does help...maybe see if you can get something like that Minni?
> 
> Had a midwife appointment today. My lucozade test came back fine, my iron level is good, as is bp etc...so all good. Just wish I wasn't in so much pain with my back and hips :( Josh was with me today and he got to hear the heartbeat. He was cute, couldn't believe how fast it was going, said he thinks it's a girl too!
> 
> Does anyone know if Salonpas patches are ok to use?
> 
> And yes, little ones stay put xx


Thanks! I have a mail bin under my desk that I put my feet up on but it's not all that comfortable so I can't leave them up all day like I probably should. :(


----------



## Boothh

Arghhhhhh I'm so severely itchy it's driving me totally insane! I can't sleep :(


----------



## 1eighty

Boothh said:


> Arghhhhhh I'm so severely itchy it's driving me totally insane! I can't sleep :(

have you had LFTs done recently? :/


----------



## catty

Hello! Havnt wrote in here since the very start. Cant believe im 31 weeks gone now but at the same time im getting tired of being pregnant. My little boy just turned 9 months so its been very tiring, hoping I get a burst of energy once baby is born and I wont be as tired as I am now ( got my energy back quickly after last baby so fingers crossed)
Nothing too much to update, have had a fairly easy pregnancy apart from I had a seizure a few weeks ago. All blood tests came back fine and im just waiting to have a heart scan as I have a heart murmur. Iv been waiting abiut a month so if there was anything wrong im sure id notice by now!
Trying to get organised for baby but at we are having a surprise im finding it so hard to stock up. Im finding the unisex clothes are not that exciting and still look either girly or boyish! I have alot from my son though so I dont need much.
going to pack my hospital bag next week, k dont expect to need it but when I was in hospital with the seizure my oh packed my bag - he brought me a thong that was wayyy to small, no make up or toiletries,no glasses or contact lenses and pjamas that were wayyy to small so id rather be prepared haha


----------



## Sizzles

(Touch wood), I haven't suffered with any swelling... yet. Just the tiredness! I thought I'd turned a corner, having not been 'hitting the wall' in the evenings as I did several evenings in a row. Then yesterday afternoon I just felt exhausted. But we have a poorly cat who we were worrying about and had to get up to in the night, so I guess it was probably to do with that.

LOL Catty, to your OH's packing!


----------



## Boothh

1eighty said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> Arghhhhhh I'm so severely itchy it's driving me totally insane! I can't sleep :(
> 
> have you had LFTs done recently? :/Click to expand...

Yep both 'border line' I'm at hosp day unit now had another one and waiting to see the doc! Appointment was at 11.15.. Still waiting!!


----------



## LalaR

Sounds like you have had a busy time catty! I hope that the scans and tests all go ok. 
I dread to think what my hubby would pack in a hospital bag for me! Maybe a toothbrush and shampoo but probably no underwear or nightwear. I have the basics for me in a case but still nothing for the baby. We are in the process of moving our toddler into her own room so when the drawers are empty in the nursery I will get the newborn things washed and sorted.


----------



## Sqwidge

I want to start packing hospital bag but hubby thinks it's too early to wash all the baby clothes and get things ready!! I somewhat agree with him, but meh...i guess it can wait!!!


----------



## 1eighty

Boothh said:


> 1eighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> Arghhhhhh I'm so severely itchy it's driving me totally insane! I can't sleep :(
> 
> have you had LFTs done recently? :/Click to expand...
> 
> Yep both 'border line' I'm at hosp day unit now had another one and waiting to see the doc! Appointment was at 11.15.. Still waiting!!Click to expand...

hope you're seen soon!!!

AFM: i've been achey all over recently. if it's not the back and hips because i'm not using the crutches as often as i ought to be, then it's the arms and legs and bump aching because i AM using them! heartburn, needing to pee, general levels of discomfort abound. and one of the worst things is that although DH hears me complain that my back is sore or that the stitch is bothering me, he doesn't OFFER to rub the sore bit, doesn't OFFER to do the dishes instead... i have to ASK. he doesn't mind being asked, but i begrudge it.

ugh. :shrug:


----------



## rainbowsun

How is it 32 weeks already? This is all happening SO fast!


----------



## Rel

So, I'm pleased to say that I'm back home!
I have been kept because there was a risk I was going to go in early labour. Ihave a fairly short cervix and it is starting to open. They put me on a drip plus I had to take tablets to stop the contractions, and they also gave me the shots to boost the baby's lungs just in case.
I am now on bedrest for about a month, until 37 weeks,although the doctor said that I may be able to do a little bit more in about ten days time.
In the mean time, I'm going to get frequent visits at home from the local midwife and just try to be good.
I hope Kayla is doing better as well and that you are all doing well.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Hi girls , it seems like it's always something with me this pregnancy :dohh:
had my doctors appointment today and have high blood pressure and protein in urine ( warning sign of preeclampsia ) . So they drawn my blood and I have to collect my urine for 24 hours to find out how much protein is in etc . Which is very annoying because I have to keep the urine refrigerated and I pee like every 5 minutes so it's a lot to do around for a pee :haha:
It I do have preeclampsia , I would have appointments 2 times a week and induction at 37 weeks if I would make it that far without any additional problems :thumbup:
I measured my blood pressure at home several times today and it's always in normal range so no idea what's going on :shrug: .
I hope I will find out the results before weekend , even tho they told me they are gonna call only if something is wrong . 
Otherwise I have been sleeping in sitting position because when I lie down I cannot breath because everything is so squished inside me 

Hope everyone else is doing well and those having some problems or difficulties I hope you gonna be better soon :flower:


----------



## Sassymom

Is anyone else's hips feel like they are on fire all the time? I have been in a whole lot of pain like my hips are being spread apart. It makes it really hard to walk anywhere. :\


----------



## 1eighty

yup. i'm now on codeine for the pain :/


----------



## Boothh

Everything is pissing me off today. :brat: 
Being itchy and having pregnancy insomnia is really starting to get to me.


----------



## kaylacrouch93

Pains in tail bone suck, So does contractions ugh! Rant over lol.. Other then that im doing good.. Are headache normal to have everyday all day?


----------



## LegoHouse

I'm suffering from major headaches too :( I think they are normal I haven't really panicked about it and I panic about everything lol

I'm so hormonal I'm going to punch the next person to mention easter eggs on Facebook. I really don't care if people have bought their children 500 eggs, or none. I wish people would stop being so annoying when I can't control myself.....


----------



## Rel

I have had headaches but they were to do with the medication I was given to stop the contractions. It may be the same for you.


----------



## heather1212

I've been in such a vile mood the past day or so! Every little thing seems to really get to me and make me mad!
Good old hormones hey!!!


----------



## Exmxb

I'm getting soooo antzy! I wish I could just fast forward the next seven weeks.

Noticed a lot of ladies have been feeling really moody, ME TOOO!! I've been in "look at me the wrong way and your face is getting ripped off" mode for the past week. And crying about the stupidest stuff. I cried yesterday because the ground beef I was going to eat for dinner last night was spoiled. 

Sometimes when I first wake up from a nap or sleep, baby boy's sitting on a weird part in my back and when I try to walk I feel a shooting pain and my right leg buckles. Attempting to walk a little bit eventually makes it go away though.


----------



## LalaR

Moody, irrational and obsessive here!!!
Baby is breech and I am totally obsessed with how to get him to turn (even though my last was breech too and never turned!!)
Also I convinced myself at the weekend that my 16 month doesn't love me any more as she knows that there is another baby coming.
Snapped a few times at my in-laws. But that's nothing new!!!


----------



## 1eighty

looks like we might be in the may club after all. consultant is talking about an early induction due to the complications that have developed over the last 4-5 weeks:

1) my weight has shot up, prolly due to...
2) recently diagnosed GD, which has had the effect of...
3) BIG baby, estimated to be 9.5lb plus at term, and...
4) polyhydramnios (excessive fluid around the baby)
5) and needing crutches and codeine to cope with the SPD/back pain


so we'll be putting the cot up this weekend, then. eek!


----------



## confuzion

Sorry about the complications 1eighty but looking forward to seeing that sunflower that much sooner :)


----------



## Mummafrog

Sorry to hear about all the problems 1eighty, you poor thing in so much pain :( I hope it all goes well though and good luck! How exciting to meet another sunflower. Eeep get everything ready :happydance:


----------



## Rel

Well here I am back on hospital. I got monitored for the first time since I left and I had contractions so the midwife sent me back and they are keeping me. And I was so pleased to be at home!
I hope everything goes well for you 1eighty.


----------



## Boothh

Had to be monitored yesterday and stay on for longer than I was supposed to because they weren't happy with babies movement! Ended up being there for 3 hours! Stressful cus I was on my own with both the kids and then strapped to a machine! Super proud of them though they were good a gold.
So I'm back next Tuesday, and then the one after that which is the day we book my section! :happydance: hoping these next few weeks go quickly! I so want to meet my baby now!


----------



## 1eighty

ach, i'll be fine. just gotta get through these last few weeks is all - not a long time, i'm sure it'll all go fast enough!

hugs for those on repeat NSTs! <3


----------



## Exmxb

Anyone had back pain suddenly come? 

It's been like this for about seven hours now. All the back pain I've had up until this point only lasts for less than 30 minutes. 

It's also EXCRUCIATING when I stand on one leg, which is making putting pants on really challenging lol...


----------



## 1eighty

Exmxb said:


> It's also EXCRUCIATING when I stand on one leg, which is making putting pants on really challenging lol...

for this, put both legs on together and use a coathanger around the waistband to hook them up your legs so you can reach them around the bump. alternatively, if they're fairly loose-fitting, lie on the bed with ankles hooked into the leg openings and swing your legs up in the air (together) and let the trousers fall down the way but up your legs. grab, wriggle, job done.


sudden pain isn't good or normal - if a hot water bottle and some panadol doesn't lessen it or take it away, please see your doctor about it. i would bet it's linked to SPD in some way though, given the one leg at a time pain (which is due to extra pressure being put on one hip joint at a time).

try and do things with your legs together or knees together - getting in and out of the car, on and off chairs, swinging in and out of bed. it'll help somewhat :)


----------



## heather1212

Is anyone that is expecting their second baby starting to feel really worried and anxious about coping with 2 kids???
I'm starting to feel really worried but saying that it's not helped by the fact that I know my husband is extremely unhelpful and he is very much a hands off dad!


----------



## Sqwidge

heather1212 said:


> Is anyone that is expecting their second baby starting to feel really worried and anxious about coping with 2 kids???
> I'm starting to feel really worried but saying that it's not helped by the fact that I know my husband is extremely unhelpful and he is very much a hands off dad!

YES! I'm having a planned section and have organised for 6 weeks where I will have people helping me (I couldn't pick Josh up/put him down in his crib properly for 6 weeks) and so will never be alone once hubby has gone back to work, I then realised that when I start to be on my own, Josh breaks up from school! I'm bricking it! And he's 6, so it's not like he's small and stuff. I can't work out if it will be easier he's older, or harder because he needs to do stuff to keep him busy!! ARGH!


----------



## 1eighty

heather1212 said:


> Is anyone that is expecting their second baby starting to feel really worried and anxious about coping with 2 kids???
> I'm starting to feel really worried but saying that it's not helped by the fact that I know my husband is extremely unhelpful and he is very much a hands off dad!

i'm not worried, i'm just assuming that i WILL cope. there are mechanisms in place if i'm not able to cope, but that's an as-and-when situation.

i pretty much go through life assuming that i CAN do things and that things WILL work out, because if i thought about everything that could possibly go wrong i would be institutionalised by now :dohh:


----------



## Rel

Don't worry you will manage perfectly well. It will take you a little while to get organised properly but you will get there.
I remember the first time we went out of the house with both kids we left the front door open. Not just unlocked but wide open lol.


----------



## Exmxb

heather1212 said:


> Is anyone that is expecting their second baby starting to feel really worried and anxious about coping with 2 kids???
> I'm starting to feel really worried but saying that it's not helped by the fact that I know my husband is extremely unhelpful and he is very much a hands off dad!

I'm a single mom and in college so I definitely feel you on that worry. My older son spends 50% of the time with his dad, so I do have some relief, but he's not having anything to do with this baby so I'm pretty much on my own with everything for him. I just am trying not to stress, I've already got enough drama with the father of my kids, and I am planning on taking things day by day. I invested in a really nice sling for myself to wear baby while I get cleaning and such done and play with my older son, and plan to do schoolwork during naps.


----------



## Frizzabelle

Finding it very hard to get about now. I think I'm suffering with SPD? Agony turning over in bed, walking, getting dressed, in the bath etc. feel like someone's been kicking me in the lady parts! :( 
Sure it's gunna get worse too as baby gets bigger. Didn't have any of this in my first pregnancy x


----------



## LalaR

Sounds like pelvic girdle pain frizabelle. (New term for SPD) I would see if you can be referred to a physio. I go weekly and it works wonders.

Any of you ladies developed new nipple/breast tenderness? I have had real discomfort for the last few days.

Repeat attempt at our 3d scan today. Not holding out much hope for a picture as he is still breech with his head near where the placenta is. Such a shame. Consultant next week and I am going to pester for an early ecv. last pregnancy we waited until 37 weeks which was too late.


----------



## pinkpassion

I have definitely been experiencing new nipple pain.. it feels like they are on fire... weird!!


----------



## BlaireUK

Frizzabelle said:


> Finding it very hard to get about now. I think I'm suffering with SPD? Agony turning over in bed, walking, getting dressed, in the bath etc. feel like someone's been kicking me in the lady parts! :(
> Sure it's gunna get worse too as baby gets bigger. Didn't have any of this in my first pregnancy x

I could have written this entry myself today. I was recently diagnosed with pelvic girdle pain and I'm going back next Thursday to have a support belt custom fitted to help support and manage the pain. In the meantime I have a nice big tubigrip with helps a bit. I'd call the physio if I was you, the sooner you get something to help the easier it'll be to manage.


----------



## Frizzabelle

Thanx ladies, just waiting for my midwife to get back to me now. 
And yes boobs are a lot more tender/painful then they have been and have even leaked a little :/ x


----------



## minni2906

Sorry it's been so long since I checked in, ladies! Glad to see everyone is doing relatively well, and just coping with the pains of pregnancy.

1eighty, Sorry to hear about the complications but glad your doc is looking forward and planning ahead.


AFM: At my appointment Wednesday, belly was measuring at 31 weeks. I have a growth sono scheduled for next Thursday, the 1st. :happydance: Doc has also requested NST's twice a week starting at 32 weeks, so my first will be Thursday the 8th. 

Still not too uncomfortable. My feet and ankles swell so badly but they're not painful so I can't complain. Flip flops are not allowed in my office, but that's all my feet will fit in so I've been given special permission. :haha:

9 weeks or less of work left before baby girl's arrival!! :happydance:


----------



## LegoHouse

I'm actually petrified of having 3 children now lol! I must have thought I could handle it though..... crazy lady


----------



## LalaR

Went for our 2nd attempt 3d scan and I think we are doomed not to get any 3d images of the baby!! Spine to the front his time!! On a positive note, we definitely confirmed its team blue and the best news of all - head is down!!!! I'm not silly enough to think there's still not a chance of him flipping again but at least I know he is capable of getting head down! 
Hospital scan next Wednesday and back to the 3d scan place next Friday.


----------



## Boothh

Heather - you're gonna have pretty much the same age gap as I had with my two boys. I worried loads about how I'd cope with 2 but it was honestly fine! It just takes a week or so to get in the swing of things and then you'll be off!
I'm worrying again about having 3! I'll be totally outnumbered once DH is back at work and I'm worrying how I'll manage but I'm sure it will all fall into place and be fine. 

My boobs are sore at the moment too and get shooting pains in them now and again. 

Other than that I'm feeling okay though apart from sciatica and heartburn. 6 weeks to go!


----------



## Rel

I am back home again. I have a different sort of tablets to take and I have to be monitored at home and rest and I get to go back in two weeks for them to check that my cervix hasn't got shorter.
So I am being good and lying down all day. It's great to be home.


----------



## Frizzabelle

Glad you're home rel, rest up.
I'm a 33 week whale! Lol I was nowhere near this big in my first pregnancy! x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## 1eighty

Frizzabelle said:


> I'm a 33 week whale! Lol I was nowhere near this big in my first pregnancy! x

i hear ya!

i'm as big now at 34 as i was at 38 with DS1 :/ weight wise, probably heavier!
 



Attached Files:







33+6.png
File size: 467.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## BabyMaybe917

I hope everyone is doing well, I continue to follow all of your stories I just don't post often as I'm not really experiencing any pregnancy symptoms like you all at the moment. :haha: Can't imagine why. :dohh: Anyways my little sunflower is doing very well, I posted a full update in my journal if you care to read but it looks like she could come home as early as next week! Please keep your fingers crossed for us and I wish you all to keep your babies cooking so I can read happy stories in a month!

My journal has pictures of Ellie and her nursery too. :happydance:


----------



## 1eighty

BabyMaybe917 said:


> My journal has pictures of Ellie and her nursery too. :happydance:

she is such a cutiepie <3

i like seeing your long posts because i don't get so much time to randomly surf and i tend to forget to keep up with people :blush: so the link to your journal is very handy!


----------



## 1eighty

dh and i just had a fight, he's really stressed and one of the issues is me using these forums, so for the sake of our marriage i'm signing off for now. will check in again when i can. best of luck ladies.


----------



## Boothh

Aw that's great! Hopefully Ellie is home soon! :happydance:

Hope you're okay 1eighty :hugs:

This is my 32 week bump pic! Havnt taken one this week!

https://i825.photobucket.com/albums/zz173/boothh/C9A4933C-7582-474F-A642-AC373019C4A4.jpg

Just been for my blood test ready for clinic tomorrow and she tried four times and couldn't get synth out :( so I'll have to try again at the hospital tomorrow!
I feel so unfit, had to keep stopping on the walk home cus it was too much hard work pushing the pram uphill. It's only a mile each way so I feel abit annoyed I struggle now! 

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## Exmxb

Sooo yesterday and the day before i was having a lot of painless contractions every ten mins or so. Then randomly around 1 pm yesterday my back started aching in the middle, and by 7 it had gone from just an ache to excruciating pain. If I try to turn and look behind me it's excruciating, when I try to wipe on the toilet it's excruciating. I'm not sure whats going on but I don't have a phone right now so I can't call dr, plus they haven't been helpful. 

Today I woke up with diarrhea too, and yesterday night didn't have much of an appetite for anything. Have yet to notice contractions today, as I only just woke up.


----------



## trinity_enigm

Hello ladies, I've not posted in ages because I haven't really had much to add. Not to make you jealous but I've totally had a perfect pregnancy (until Sunday happened). Everything is fine but here's my story from the last couple of days.

Went to bed on Sunday night to read for a little bit before going to sleep and just before I got out of bed for the loo I felt a trickle. To be honest my first thought was I was wetting myself although it didn't feel like it- felt like I had no control over it what so ever so then I thought it could be my waters breaking. When I got out of bed I noticed a patch of bright red blood- it had soaked through my pj bottoms and the sheet and felt like there was quite a lot there (to be honest I think when you're pregnant any amount of blood feels like a lot right?).

Rang my maternity unit who told me to pack a bag and come in. I was really panicking too much as I know I'd felt the baby that evening and I wasn't in any pain or having any tightnings. I think I just expected them to check me over say everything was fine and send me home and that the bag was for just in case.

Got to hospital and they did a trace, checked blood pressure etc then gave me an internal examination- they could see there had been fresh bleeding and they couldn't see my cervix and I was about 2 cms dialated. That was when they told me I'd be staying overnight to monitor me and I would see the doctor the next morning. Luckily I have a great maternity unit with my own room with ensuite and my husband could stay with me!

They next morning I saw the doctor. I hadn't had anymore bleeding since that bit at home. It had tailed off quite quickly so he was happy about that. He wanted me to have a scan to check that my placenta hadn't moved and that had caused the bleed. He also suggested I have steroid injections as although he wasn't expecting me to go into labour now, he thought if I was back again with the same problem they might have wished they had given them to me. SO I had one that morning and boy are they painful!! (Sorry to anyone who might be having them but they are!).

Had my scan yesterday afternoon and everything was fine. Had to stay in hospital another night so I could have my second steroid injection this morning and saw the doctor again who was happy for me to go home and I just have to go back if there's any more bleeding.

So like I said, everything is fine (as far as anyone can tell) but that's my drama for the last couple of days. Hows everyone else?


----------



## confuzion

trinity - so they didn't tell you what the source of the bleeding was?

sorry it was a stressful couple of days :hugs:.


----------



## Sassymom

Warning: tmi alert! 

So I am 34+4 and I think I am losing my mucus plug! It's not a huge glob but a little every time i go to the washroom. I have been having a lot of non-painful contractions lately as well that I have been keeping track of a few. I have a doctors appointment tomorrow so I'm not freaking out. My husband on the other hand... He thinks I could pop at any second haha. 

Is anyone else finding they are losing this plug? I know it can happen weeks before labor actually starts, which is a reason I'm not quite worried yet.


----------



## trinity_enigm

No they couldn't see a cause for it but apparently it's quite common. I've since spoken to two friends who had unexplained bleeding (although not with the slight dilation combo which is why they have me the steroids)


----------



## Boothh

Sassy - iv been losing my plug too, I mentioned it at my appointment today and they said it can be totally normal especially if you're active (I walk everywhere and run after two little ones) and it doesn't mean labor is imminent. Just keep an eye for signs of infection etc x


----------



## kaylacrouch93

I have been losing my mucus plug as well for the past two weeks. & been having contractions :/ Im so tired of being pregnant now... But on the plus side i have a 3d ultrasound on Friday! I will be 32 weeks 2 days


----------



## sllydrkfsh

Hi ladies :wave: just wanted to see how everyone is doing now that we are getting closer. Nothing going over here, no real symptoms or pains other than getting kicked in the lady bits constantly. Just started working on some projects for LO, anyone else addicted to pinterest? Too many projects I'm finding on there.


----------



## TillyMoo

Trinity - I had some bleeding (just the one episode) during my last pregnancy. After examining me the doc said it was from an erosion on my cervix, apparently quite common & nothing to worry about. But yup, I totally understand how terrifying if can be to suddenly see blood, especially after having months of no periods! Try not to worry - if it makes you feel any better I went on to deliver a full term happy, healthy baby :0) xx


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Pinterester right here!!! We made Ellie's bow holder off a combination of ones I liked, tons of ideas for decorating the nursery, and made an infinty nursing scarf!


----------



## JerseyRose

I've had two episodes of unexplained bleeding which has had me present to the hospital. My ob checked babies movements on the CTG, she seems very happy in there and he checked my cervix and it's closed and looking fine. He said sometimes we can just deliver a healthy baby and never find an explanation to why we had some minor bleeding.

As long as baby looks like it's happy. My bleeding has only ever lasted a few hours, it's still scary but as long as it doesn't accompany any cramps and it's not too much, and baby is still active then I _try_ not to stress. It's still hard but I'm sick of going all the way to the hospital and leaving with no answers!


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

I lost a part of my mucus plug on Saturday, called L&D and they said to come in, I just felt I didn't need to and didn't go, nothing since them, just the usual wet liners but on the ultrasound fluid around the babies were fine. I am huge to say the least, getting kicked in all directions!

Baby B has changed places with Baby A and is now bottom first, so C-section for me, even though I am measuring 2 weeks ahead OB wont move my date, I was hoping for May. Honestly though, I give these babies until 36 weeks and I got a feeling they will be here! 

Love my babies, but so so tired of being pregnant!!!


----------



## Mummafrog

Lovely bumps ladies! :)

Ellie is sooo beautiful <3

I'm so sorry about your scary couple of days Trinity; that would have really freaked me too. I'm glad everything seems okay :hugs:

I haven't lost any plug yet as far as I'm aware.. but I've had a couple of episodes of strong period-like cramps in my lower stomach/back which I found odd... People say that braxton hicks don't feel like that? :shrug:


----------



## Sizzles

I don't really think I've felt anything - other than usual pregnancy niggles. Not noticed and BH and apart from increased discharge, I haven't noticed anything else going on 'down there'! Am I unusual in NOT being fed up with being pregnant!? I don't feel too huge (or look it) and just suffer with more tiredness, shortness of breath, trouble getting comfy in bed and indigestion (ok, so that's quite a lot!) Oh, and my ribs have been hurting at the top for the last few days.


----------



## Mummafrog

Hehe Sizzles, aside from the odd weird pains I've had recently I could have written your post. I am not sick of it either and I feel better these days now I'm on maternity leave than I did at 28 weeks when I was trying to do too much. I'm not carrying very big it seems and I like being pregnant :) I will miss it.. but I am getting sooo excited to hold my baby now, it's getting harder to wait! X


----------



## kaylacrouch93

Only 8 more weeks for me today! & Ryder's room still isn't done :/ Is anybody else slacking like me? I should of already had it finished as i have already been in labor once and got it stopped & dilated but I can't do it alone & OH has one crazy work schedule!


----------



## Sizzles

Kayla - I am 6 weeks minus 1 day and the baby's room is still not done! However, we are making progress. My dad has been up (but sadly has to leave tonight) and the prep _should_ be pretty much done by the time he goes, leaving us 'just' to do the painting side of things. I'm not sure how much OH will be able to help me as he also works long hours, but I finish work a week on Friday and (aside from baby deciding to make an early appearance!) the coming weeks are less frantic than the last month or so has been. I do also have baby's stuff to wash and hospital bags to pack though!


----------



## Sqwidge

So I have been feeling a bit rough since last night, really bad heartburn, felt like some tightenings as well.

Wasn't due to see midwife until next week, but made an appointment today. She thinks I have a urine infection, so I have antibiotics to take.

I only have 3 weeks until I start maternity leave and 8 weeks (yesterday) until my section...it's all going very fast!


----------



## LegoHouse

6 weeks to go and I'm so unorganised it's unbelievable lol


----------



## OpheliaVY

Hey ladies, I've been keeping up but haven't had the chance to update. 

I go for growth scans every week to make sure his little belly continues to grow. Right now it's 2 1/2 weeks behind. I'm still gaining weight, my FH is right on, fluid is good and he weighs 4lbs 11 oz at 33+5. So we're right on track. Honestly, I think they have me in there every week because I have a $1500 credit on my account they're trying to use up. Anyways.. I'll still go just to see him but I'm guessing he's going to be of average weight and size - I'll be shocked if he isn't.

The nursery is done - We just have to hang some shelves and get some baskets and I'm hoping we do that this weekend. I'm still in the process of packing the hospital bag. We have what we need to survive but I'll be throwing things like the hair dryer and brush in at the last minute. (Don't forget a razor so you can shave your armpits ladies) lol Diaper bag is packed and ready to go. I should receive my nursing bras in a few days to throw in. Other than that... just waiting and waiting. 

No terrible symptoms here except can't get comfortable to sleep. I can't lay on either side for more than an hour without my hips and shoulders killing me. I have a gazillion pillows but they don't help. Oh and rolling over takes an act of Congress (US ladies will get it).


----------



## rainbowsun

I was also getting really bad back pain and Braxton Hicks and heartburn for the last week or so, but then yesterday, the baby dropped, and I feel SO much better. I still have back pain, but at least the heartburn is mostly gone. 

The funny part is that now that the baby dropped, I look a lot less pregnant--more like I looked in my 6th month than in my 8th, except with a slightly bigger stomach. 

I read online that it's normal for first babies to drop at 34 weeks, so I shouldn't worry, right?


----------



## Boothh

No I wouldn't worry about the dropping, every baby is different and it's nothing to be concerned about!

Iv been getting quite painful BH this time, don't remember them ever hurting with the boys. The baby is high up and breech though so that might be partly why! 

I'm still really unorganised, really need to pack my hospital bag etc. I'm trying not to worry about organising though because I know it's not the end of the world when it comes down to it! Ours house is already so busy the baby will just have to fit in lol!


----------



## babydustfairy

31 days to go!!!! XxX


----------



## Sassymom

I can't believe it's already May! One month to go Ladies!!!!!!!!

I had a doctors appointment last night. Told her about the mucus plug an she was pretty un-phased by it. She did check though upon my DH's request (he is really freaking out about everything, it's cute but annoying too sometimes). I'm about 1/2 a cm dilated now, not a big deal, but I'm glad that all these B&H are actually doing something!

She seems to think that if I am able to give birth naturally, I will go a few weeks early due to the size of my fibroid. I guess it's really squishing the baby already. My FH was full term two weeks ago!

DH and his father put the crib the in-laws got us together this week. It really makes the nursery look like it's coming together! I have my baby shower this weekend too and then I will have to go on a shopping spree to get the rest of the stuff we need!


----------



## x Zaly x

I can't believe we are going to have our babies next month!! Starting to freak out a bit thinking about labour, especially since the other night when I went to hospital due to an infection I heard a women coming in moaning in pain :shock: x


----------



## BlaireUK

7-week wait for me! :shrug: 

Only thing we've done so far is order a new mattress for the Moses basket and get the basket out of the loft for a clean so plenty to keep us busy over the next month :thumbup:


----------



## Sqwidge

7 and a half weeks until c-section and i am freaking out a little - mainly because i haven't organised ANYthing!!

the building work is cracking on though and hopefully they will be finished on time, or even early! They have said they're a week ahead...so we shall see!


----------



## Boothh

It's very likely that babies are gonna start being born over the next few weeks! 
I'm getting very very impatient now! But obviously want to keep the baby in for another few weeks so it's nice and ready to come out :haha:
It's my youngests 2nd birthday next weekend and that's been the milestone I've been using for my 4 years old! 'The baby will come after Teddys birthday' and now it's nearly here! This pregnancy has gone so quickly!


----------



## Rel

Yes it's definitely getting closer.
A midwife came to monitor me yesterday and she hasn't sent me back to the hospital!!!
However, there were 3 little contractions, so she said that I had to lie down as much as possible, which is what I am trying to do. 
I still have to be good for 2 and a half weeks and then we'll see what nature decides... It's exciting and scary all at the same time!


----------



## Babym

Aww just over 5 weeks til due date for me! Our kitchen remodeling is coming along. The house is a tip so really don't need the baby to make a too early appearance!! 

Still pretty disorganised....I have however bought one pack of new born nappies...oh and my ds chose a toy for the car seat/pram. 

Xx


----------



## Boothh

I think I've definitely started nesting. Suddenly bleaching EVERYTHING is the most appealing thing ever lol. But doing the stuff that actually needs doing I cba to do haha. 
We find out the c section date on Tuesday! I can't wait to know it's all officially booked in!


----------



## kaylacrouch93

Gosh i seriously can't believe we are due next month even though i am not due till the last week of June! Its still next MONTH  But anyways I have a two hour drive today to go to my mom's for the weekend & also today i am getting a 3d/4d Ultrasound. We are soo excited as we are going back to the same place we went with our 1st son.. I will upload pictures when we are back from my moms! I hope yall have a good weekend


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

I guess I'm coming on a little late here but I'm due June 28th!! :)


----------



## confuzion

:hi: 2pups4kids. Welcome.


----------



## CaliDreaming

I'm officially down to one month to go and I'm finally starting to get my butt in gear to get things done! For some reason, I feel that this kid is going to try to overstay his due date and he will need to be evicted from my uterus. I've been reading up on the pros and cons of induction, so I definitely think we will go that route if I go past. Plus, dh is going to have to go to Texas to attend my step dd's graduation on the June 7--I'm due June 1--so we don't need him coming too late!

Hi 2pups!!! Welcome!! Do you know what you're having yet.


----------



## Boothh

Shit sticks Cali!! 9 more days and you're full term! 
Wow! I can't wait to see all these babies! 
Maybe we should start a guessing game of weights etc haha


----------



## Sizzles

Welcome '2pups'! :hi:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Boothh said:


> Shit sticks Cali!! 9 more days and you're full term!
> Wow! I can't wait to see all these babies!
> Maybe we should start a guessing game of weights etc haha

Oh wow, I didn't even think about being term already. Shoot, I really need to step things up just in case.

A guessing game would be fun! By the way this little guy has been laying on my bladder, I'd say I have at least an 8 pounder!!


----------



## Sassymom

Oh I do enjoy a good guessing game!! Let's play!!

For your baby....
How much will he/she weigh?:
And just for fun, when will he/she ACTUALLY come if not having a Csection?:

My guesses:
For your baby....
How much will he/she weigh?: 7lbs 5oz
When will he/she ACTUALLY come?: my husband is saying May 13th; I say May 28th. Doctor is even predicting before June.


----------



## Boothh

I guess 

Sex : boy
Weight : 8lbs 2oz
Date : csection so we will know soon :haha:


----------



## minni2906

My guess:
Weight: 8lbs 8oz
Arrival: June 28th


Had a growth sono yesterday and baby girl is measuring a week and three days ahead. She's an estimated 3lbs 12oz currently. :)


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

I'm guessinggggg

Weight: 7 lbs 12 oz
Date: June 20th

:)


----------



## pinkpassion

My predictions:
Weight: 6 lb 3 oz
Date: may 30th-June 3rd


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

my predictions:

weight: 6lbs & 6lbs 1oz
Date: 21 or 27 May, latest 2 June


----------



## asmcsm

My prediction:

Weight: 7lbs 9oz
Date: June 6


----------



## Frizzabelle

Going on the basis that ds1 was 7lb 10oz and 13 days late my prediction is...

8lb 2oz
24th June (10 days late)


----------



## Sqwidge

Taking into account Josh was a week late and 7lbs5oz, plus I think I'm smaller this time around...I'm going to guess (as having planned section and a week early) 

Weight: 7lbs
Date: 24th June!
Gender: I just don't know


----------



## Rel

My prediction is quite difficult.
My older lids were born 13/12 and 04/03 so this one could have been 07/06 but I can't see her making it that far and 06/05 is just too scary. I don't think I'm going to get up at all on that day just in case lol.
Since I am planning on getting up from rest on the 19th of may, I think I'll go for the 25th.
Weight : 2 kg 990


----------



## trinity_enigm

I guess...
Sex : girl
Weight : 7lbs 9oz
Date : 14th June


----------



## CaliDreaming

My guess is

June 3
8 lbs, 5 oz


Dd was two weeks early but was induced. I'm thinking that won't happen this time around.


----------



## Sizzles

Hmm... well I've been told they won't let me go over; whether that'll happen or not remains to be seen. So I'm going to look positively, to a situation where intervention is not necessary...

My guess
7lb 5oz
6th June


----------



## confuzion

All this baby guessing inspired me to do a post-baby graphic for you ladies:

https://i.imgur.com/SjZ2t6t.gif

I'll add it to the front page :)


----------



## OpheliaVY

I'm guessing June 2nd because I had a dream that's when he would come. 

6lbs 7oz 21 inches long.


----------



## BlaireUK

I'm guessing: 
Weight: 8lbs 7oz
Arrival: Due 19th June but expecting to be late but not overly so this time so maybe Tue 24th June?
Sex: I'm thinking :pink: this time.


----------



## LalaR

My guess
9lb 10oz
8th June
We know its a boy!


----------



## Boothh

So exciting! 
I finally ordered a car seat and I'm planning on packing my hospital bags today or tomorrow at some point then after we schedule the c section on Tuesday I will go get all the last bits I need! (Mainly just mini toiletries!) 

Has anybody got any hospital bag lists for me to take inspiration from? I think I'm pretty much remembering everything but hopefully I'll get some good ideas of things iv forgotten! x


----------



## jenniferannex

Hi all!! 

I've not been on this thread for ages :blush: hope everyone is well and not feeling too uncomfortable! 

Boothh I was useless with mine too! I just ended up googling it and found a few different lists on a few different websites so I just had a look through them all :thumbup:

Eeeeek only 4 more weeks left for me tomorrow can't believe how quick it has come round, so scary!!

Loving all the predictions! I feel this baby is bigger than Lily was, she was 7lb 10oz, so my predictions are 

Weight - 8lb 13oz
Date - due on 2nd June but I think she will come on the 6th of June :)

It will be fun looking back to see if any of us were spot on!


----------



## kaylacrouch93

My guess..
Weight- 7 pounds 3 oz
Date- Ima say June 15th. I just got a gut feeling..


Well I was back at the hospital on Saturday and this is what my monitor looked like.. Uhm what? Oh & its just a irritate uterus according to the midwife.. But I also had a Great 3d u/s and He is just a cutie  :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







32 weeks on moniter.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 6









10299970_502868683174984_8305669099351366400_n.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 4









10308131_502868469841672_8394317106173653809_n.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Had a growth scan today. Baby measuring about right - but the head is measuring 3 weeks ahead!!! I know I have a big head, but I'm not looking forward to delivering this one... plus I'm worried it's a sign something is wrong with him... arggh always something to worry about. I don't see the doctor to discuss the results until Thursday, I hope he will have answers.


----------



## CaliDreaming

kayla--cute pics!!!

Ella--Your little guy will probably just be very intelligent. Hopefully labor and delivery won't be too rough on you.


----------



## Irish Girl

Hi Ladies!

Its been ages since I posted anything but I have been reading regularly, my little boy was born at 37 weeks so I'm guessing:

weight: 6lb 5oz
Date: 23rd May
we know we are having a girl

Can't wait for people to start having their babies (apart from the ones who are already here). Its anyone's guess I suppose as last time I was in one of these groups and was the last one based on due dates but I actually had my little boy before all the others so I'm guessing I won't go over 37 weeks this time either (I hope not anyway, I've had enough now!)


----------



## Mummafrog

Heyaa :)

I'll join in the guessing!
Date: 9th of June
Weight 8lbs 6oz

We're feeling quite ready now; we've got everything we need/want before she comes and I've organised the house the way I needed to. I want to hang some pictures and our hospital bag isn't QUITE finished. Also need to finish washing baby clothes. I'm glad I have some things to occupy me now I'm on maternity leave :haha: 

Feeling generally well aside from the very common aches and pains, namely indigestion and some pelvic pain.

Loving keeping up with everyone, can't wait for more babies to start appearing! :wohoo:


----------



## Exmxb

I'm a little surprised we haven't seen any more babies making their appearance! 

The last time I posted I was having severe back pains and painless contractions and my friends freaked me out by saying that I could be in labor so I ended up going to the hospital. I had bronchitis and I guess my severe cough pulled a muscle in my back and also the stomach flu's been going around my area (I gave it to my dad... ooops :( )

But baby's still in there! I told him he can come in a week (36 weeks)! He's only got a small window of time that would be really great for him to show up between my spring semester end and the start of my summer semester.... My first came right on his due date, and I'm quite a bit bigger this time around so hoping he comes soon...!


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

We still have quite a bit to do, the room is _almost_ ready, clothes are sorted, bags are packed, just need to do the final touches! 

I cant believe in a few weeks time I will be a Mom!! Hoping these babies stay in a little longer so I can be ready - if that is even possible!


----------



## Sizzles

I'm with you in hoping the baby stays put a while longer Ibelieve! You sound more ready than me and we have lots still to do! I have washed all the baby clothes up to 3 months over the last couple of days (so cute to see them all hanging on the line!) and have started packing baby's hospital bag. We have everything we need, either here, or on order, but the baby's room isn't finished yet, so that's a big job which needs completing, and then the cot etc. can be built and the room put together. Still waiting for delivery of the pram, which I need to chase today as it's overdue now and I'm a bit cross! I finish work on Friday - hooray!


----------



## catty

I have finally got together all the main things I think il need and looked out all my son's unisex clothes up until 3-6, it's now all washed and sitting waiting for baby.
Need to dig the bouncer, swing, baby bath and nursing pillow out of storage but it's not been in there long so just needs a bit of clean.
In my head I no what I'm putting in my hospital bag but now I just need to actually do it. 
Iv began stocking up on size 1 &2 nappies, wipes and cotton wool as I went through them so quickly. 
Can't think what else I need to do except work hard on getting my son to sleep through the night before baby arrives!
Oh I also need batteries for the musical bedtime toys and need to buy new bath towels.


----------



## Sassymom

I had my baby shower on Sunday and a lot of my essentials were gifted to me by my wonderful family and friends! I still have a list of things I need to get and do before baby makes his appearance! I need a few more weeks to get my temp replacement in and train them at work, I need to make curtains for the baby's room, wash the clothes, and put together my glider, among other things.


----------



## Boothh

We planned my c section today! Will get the official date in the post in a few days but the doc said 6th June at the latest! That's a month today, super exciting and scary! This time in a month I'll have my little baby here!! 
Were nearly done now. Everything is here or on order. Just the boys new bed which is arriving on Friday and were picking the side car crib up on Friday too. Car seat arrived today and I love it! 
I have everything I need for the hospital bags just need to actually pack it.
And it's Teds birthday on Sunday so I need to wrap his presents :happydance:
Hope the next month goes fast!


----------



## jenniferannex

Wow it's so exciting and surreal everybody saying how we are all nearly ready for our babies!! It doesn't seem like yesterday we were just joining this group!!

Boothh how exciting!! I'll definitely be overdue and still be pregnant on 6th June so I'm jealous :haha:


----------



## Exmxb

Mamas that already have had 1+ pregnancy! I need opinions!

Are you feeling WAY bigger? I am getting new stretchmarks (booooo), I've already hit the weight that I had my first son at (more booooo), my belly is HUGE, I really feel from looking at belly pics from my first that I'm the same size as I was when he was born and I just feel like there isn't ANY room left in there! 

And this time around my body seems to be gearing up a lot more. I used evening primrose oil and raspberry leaf tea with my first religiously, but having one, I don't have time to bother with that stuff this time. I never had braxton hicks with my first, but have a TON of them this time. 

I guess I'm just over it and feeling wishful and hoping it will end soon. I've been super emotional and irritable, my fuse has been extra short with people the past couple days and I just want to go out and get tattoos and ride some roller coasters already!

I am going to get back to walking on the treadmill soon a few times a week, and during the half of the week that I have my son I usually do a TON of walking around town (2-3+ miles) but otherwise I'm not going to try to evict him.


----------



## LalaR

Exmxb said:


> Mamas that already have had 1+ pregnancy! I need opinions!
> 
> Are you feeling WAY bigger? I am getting new stretchmarks (booooo), I've already hit the weight that I had my first son at (more booooo), my belly is HUGE, I really feel from looking at belly pics from my first that I'm the same size as I was when he was born and I just feel like there isn't ANY room left in there!
> 
> And this time around my body seems to be gearing up a lot more. I used evening primrose oil and raspberry leaf tea with my first religiously, but having one, I don't have time to bother with that stuff this time. I never had braxton hicks with my first, but have a TON of them this time.
> 
> I guess I'm just over it and feeling wishful and hoping it will end soon. I've been super emotional and irritable, my fuse has been extra short with people the past couple days and I just want to go out and get tattoos and ride some roller coasters already!
> 
> I am going to get back to walking on the treadmill soon a few times a week, and during the half of the week that I have my son I usually do a TON of walking around town (2-3+ miles) but otherwise I'm not going to try to evict him.

Exactly the same here!!! I'm the size now I was the day I gave birth last time. My bump is huge. I have braxton hicks daily and the bump has dropped already. Everyone around me is thinking I could go at any time!! Knowing me I'll still be waiting at 41 weeks!!!
This baby is much bigger than my last so there is a bit of concern - diet for me to try and halt the baby's growth and yet another GTT booked. Fed up already!


----------



## 1eighty

hey girls :) DH and i are good, he was just getting stressed hearing about everything going on in the forums (no names or anything, just generalities). he has a tough time imagining anything going wrong with the little one is all.



Ella_Hopeful said:


> Had a growth scan today. Baby measuring about right - but the head is measuring 3 weeks ahead!!! I know I have a big head, but I'm not looking forward to delivering this one... plus I'm worried it's a sign something is wrong with him... arggh always something to worry about. I don't see the doctor to discuss the results until Thursday, I hope he will have answers.

DS1's head was measuring 42 weeks PLUS at 38 weeks - they fudged the measurement because it kept giving them error messages on the screen. his HC was 38.5cm at term - o.u.c.h. - he was a forceps delivery as he went back to back and i was too tired and had contractions that were not as effective as they could have been to get him out without help. but i had a spinal by that stage so didn't feel a thing. ha!



Exmxb said:


> Mamas that already have had 1+ pregnancy! I need opinions!
> 
> Are you feeling WAY bigger? I am getting new stretchmarks (booooo), I've already hit the weight that I had my first son at (more booooo), my belly is HUGE, I really feel from looking at belly pics from my first that I'm the same size as I was when he was born and I just feel like there isn't ANY room left in there!
> 
> And this time around my body seems to be gearing up a lot more. I used evening primrose oil and raspberry leaf tea with my first religiously, but having one, I don't have time to bother with that stuff this time. I never had braxton hicks with my first, but have a TON of them this time.
> 
> I guess I'm just over it and feeling wishful and hoping it will end soon. I've been super emotional and irritable, my fuse has been extra short with people the past couple days and I just want to go out and get tattoos and ride some roller coasters already!
> 
> I am going to get back to walking on the treadmill soon a few times a week, and during the half of the week that I have my son I usually do a TON of walking around town (2-3+ miles) but otherwise I'm not going to try to evict him.

feeling bigger, looking bigger, dropped sooner, SPD worse, heartburn better :dohh:

afm: we have a date for induction due to gestational diabetes (read: his 95th+ centile average size, measuring 38w+ already at 35+2), so i go in on the morning of the 27th may.

funnily enough, i had a feeling from very early on that we wouldn't make june, and guessed a while ago that 27th would be his DOB...


hope everyone is doing well xxx :flower:


----------



## Hazybaby84

I would like to happily announce the birth of my baby girl Cassidy Evelyn Laurel Jane Matthew born Monday at 16:57, weighing 6lb 14 oz. xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Boothh

Aw congrats Hazy!! :flower: she is beautiful!! 
I'm so excited to see all these little sunflowers! xx


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

Hazybaby84 said:


> I would like to happily announce the birth of my baby girl Cassidy Evelyn Laurel Jane Matthew born Monday at 16:57, weighing 6lb 14 oz. xxxxx

Congrats! I'd be very interested in reading your birth story if you plan on putting one up soon. She is beautiful! xx


----------



## Frizzabelle

Oh wow congratulations, she's beautiful! And a lovely weight too! Hope u are both doing well xx


----------



## OpheliaVY

Hazybaby84 said:


> I would like to happily announce the birth of my baby girl Cassidy Evelyn Laurel Jane Matthew born Monday at 16:57, weighing 6lb 14 oz. xxxxx

Oh goodness she's adorable! Congrats!:flower:

It's crazy to think our babies are coming now. I've got to kick myself in gear and get my house clean and the finishing touches done to the hospital bags and diaper bag. 

AFM: I now have a NST every Monday. The SCH I had at 11 weeks was fairly large so they're doing extra monitoring to be safe. He'll be measured again on Monday as well - his belly has been 2 weeks behind for a month now but still growing on the curve. I expect him to be little. I don't expect to make it to 40 weeks I'm thinking 37/38 at the most. Which is just 2/3 weeks away. (ticker is wrong)


----------



## jenniferannex

Awww congratulations hazy!! She is beautiful!! Xxx


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Hi girls . I am glad everybody is doing good ! 
I have been at the hospital since yesterday . I had my regular dr appointment and got diagnosed with preeclampsia . God sent to the hospital right away for monitoring me and the baby and some blood work . All looks good so far so I may be coming home today , but it's not sure yet . They want to schedule induction before I leave the hospital . I am gonna be induced at 37 weeks ( 2 weeks from now ) if nothing else goes wrong before that . 
I also have ultrasound scheduled today , to find out if the baby isn't too small , so I am excited to see my baby again after almost 3 months .
We have nothing ready for the baby at home . We bought everything we need , but didn't wash anything or put anything together . DS is still sleeping in the crib I am going to use for the baby . 
I don't have hospital bag packed or anything . So I have to do all of it when I get home so it's ready for anytime we need . Hopefully they won't tell me to be on bed rest . 

As for the guessing game . 
Arrival date I guess may 25th 
Weight 8oz 

I am gonna find out his weight this afternoon so will see how close am I :D

We have a name finally : Nicholas Luke ;)


----------



## Rel

Hazy, contratulations! Your little girl is beautiful.
ProudMomma2Be, I hope everything goes right for you and that you can go home.
afm, I had an appointment yesterday to check the size of my cervix (to make sure it hasn't got any shorter) and after a half an hour drive, I was told by the doctor that he just wasn't going to check it and that if I was in labour now they wouldn't stop it, and that he couldn't understand why the other doctor had asked for it. 
So I got back home and the midwife came for my weekly visit and said that it was absolutely stupid to get me to go all that way for nothing. So I'm still having to rest, but I actually feel a bit better as the doctor is obviously not worried at this point, even though it would be better to wait just a bit longer.
I have now got everything ready and I am just waiting to see what happens.


----------



## trinity_enigm

Hazy- congratulations! She looks gorgeous! I bet you're very proud xx


----------



## kaylacrouch93

Hazybaby84 said:


> I would like to happily announce the birth of my baby girl Cassidy Evelyn Laurel Jane Matthew born Monday at 16:57, weighing 6lb 14 oz. xxxxx

AWhh She is adorable! Our 3rd JUne sunflower


----------



## Sizzles

Congratulations Hazy! :happydance:


----------



## Exmxb

Hazybaby84 said:


> I would like to happily announce the birth of my baby girl Cassidy Evelyn Laurel Jane Matthew born Monday at 16:57, weighing 6lb 14 oz. xxxxx

 Congratulations!! She's beautiful!!!! 

Do you have to stay in the NICU with her at all?


----------



## Exmxb

LalaR said:


> Exmxb said:
> 
> 
> Mamas that already have had 1+ pregnancy! I need opinions!
> 
> Are you feeling WAY bigger? I am getting new stretchmarks (booooo), I've already hit the weight that I had my first son at (more booooo), my belly is HUGE, I really feel from looking at belly pics from my first that I'm the same size as I was when he was born and I just feel like there isn't ANY room left in there!
> 
> And this time around my body seems to be gearing up a lot more. I used evening primrose oil and raspberry leaf tea with my first religiously, but having one, I don't have time to bother with that stuff this time. I never had braxton hicks with my first, but have a TON of them this time.
> 
> -snip-
> 
> Exactly the same here!!! I'm the size now I was the day I gave birth last time. My bump is huge. I have braxton hicks daily and the bump has dropped already. Everyone around me is thinking I could go at any time!! Knowing me I'll still be waiting at 41 weeks!!!
> This baby is much bigger than my last so there is a bit of concern - diet for me to try and halt the baby's growth and yet another GTT booked. Fed up already!Click to expand...

Everyone's thinking mine's going to come soon too! But I don't want to get my hopes up at all either lol... My luck I'll go over with this one, my first came right on his due date. My bump isnt hugely protruding, I carry very wide and tall with my pregnancies, but people are actually noticing this time around, which didn't happen with my first son at all!

When I go for long walks I get strong contractions. Idk I'm just in a lotttt of pain and not sure how much my body can take.


----------



## Sizzles

Hmmm.... Exmxb, when you say you get 'strong contractions' when you walk, is that what I've been feeling? If we go for a walk, I get stitch-like pain, but instead of being localised like a stitch is, it's across my whole bump.


----------



## Exmxb

1eighty said:


> Exmxb said:
> 
> 
> -snippy-
> I am going to get back to walking on the treadmill soon a few times a week, and during the half of the week that I have my son I usually do a TON of walking around town (2-3+ miles) but otherwise I'm not going to try to evict him.
> 
> feeling bigger, looking bigger, dropped sooner, SPD worse, heartburn better :dohh:
> 
> afm: we have a date for induction due to gestational diabetes (read: his 95th+ centile average size, measuring 38w+ already at 35+2), so i go in on the morning of the 27th may.
> 
> funnily enough, i had a feeling from very early on that we wouldn't make june, and guessed a while ago that 27th would be his DOB...
> 
> 
> hope everyone is doing well xxx :flower:Click to expand...

 Now that you say that, I've noticed that my heartburn seems to be getting better the past few days. It was pretty awful a couple weeks ago, I was eating four rolaids a day and having reflux attacks. They haven't done any ultrasounds or anything on Roman so I have no idea how big he is, I'd like to know though...

Up until 30 weeks I thought I'd end up going all the way up to my due date but he just seems HUGE now.


----------



## confuzion

Hazybaby84 said:


> I would like to happily announce the birth of my baby girl Cassidy Evelyn Laurel Jane Matthew born Monday at 16:57, weighing 6lb 14 oz. xxxxx

Huge congrats hazy! She's a gorgeous little lady! Yay our 3rd sunflower. Can't wait until the rest start joining the world :)


----------



## Exmxb

Sizzles said:


> Hmmm.... Exmxb, when you say you get 'strong contractions' when you walk, is that what I've been feeling? If we go for a walk, I get stitch-like pain, but instead of being localised like a stitch is, it's across my whole bump.

Yes that's exactly what I've been feeling! It's like a big stitch, every few minutes and belly tightening accompanies it.


----------



## Sassymom

Congrats Hazy!!! She's beautiful!!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Things are getting really exciting on this thread!

Congratulations Hazybaby!! Your daughter is absolutely beautiful and a very healthy weight!

Proudmama, so sorry about the pre-e diagnosis. How frightening! But I'm glad your doctors are on top of it. I hope you have a lot of help getting every thing done between now and when the baby is born. 

Exmxb, I get contraction or stitch like feelings on my bump whenever I go for walks too. That didn't happen with dd so it's a little unnerving. Like a lot of the other mamas with a child already, we aren't close to being ready!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Hazybaby84 said:


> I would like to happily announce the birth of my baby girl Cassidy Evelyn Laurel Jane Matthew born Monday at 16:57, weighing 6lb 14 oz. xxxxx

Oh she's beautiful!! Congrats!


----------



## Sqwidge

Congrats Hazy! X


----------



## Babym

Congrats Hazy! Just Beautiful! 

I'm no where near ready, finally have bought a pack of nappies, cotton wool, maternity pads and breast pads so they're stuck in a carrier bag. Lol. 

Hoping to start packing a bag this weekend but just depends...we are still in the mist of kitchen remodeling so that has been taking priority. Two weeks today until I finish work so hoping the kitchen will be done by then, then I can concentrate on the baby!! Here's hoping it doesn't make an appearance before that!! 

Xx


----------



## TillyMoo

Congrats Hazybaby- your little daughter is just beautiful xx


----------



## Exmxb

I started poking through the baby clothes and then had a nesting fit tonight! I ripped the tags off all the clothes, took everything off hangers, folded them, and organized them into drawers! 

I even packed the things that I can actually pack in my hospital bag (that I don't use every day like toiletries and my computer)

I think I'm going to poke around my mum's medicine cabinet tomorrow because I think she has some EPO and I want to start that again.


----------



## Boothh

I packed my hosp bags yesterday! All I need to put in is my toothbrush/chargers and some snacks!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Congrats Hazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is such an exciting time for everyone :)

I'm waiting for my diaper bag (The skip hop studio <3) to arrive in the mail. Should be here any day now, and then I'm going to start packing my hospital bag!

Nursery is basically ready, just need to wash all baby's clothes and do a few last minute things like hanging up pictures etc. I started making some meals to put in the freezer - just making double every time I cook. Still waiting for our stroller and car seat to be delivered.

I'm seeing the doctor today. I hope he can reassure me about my baby's massive head!


----------



## Frizzabelle

Growth scan later today, looking forward to seeing bubs one more time! I wonder who the first boy sunflower born will be!? :) x


----------



## jenniferannex

I'm all organised and packed :D all babies clothes are washed, ironed and put away! I've really been hit with the nesting instinct this time, didn't really with DD1.

Question for any UK mummies, are any of you calming maternity allowance through the government? I've been waiting 8 weeks for them to sort it and they still haven't :( I finished work 4 weeks ago and still haven't had any money, they sent me a letter 2 weeks ago asking when I would like to be paid which I already told them 8 weeks ago on my original form!! :grr: it's to frustrating because we are really missing my wage! Just wanting to know if anyone else is having the same problem? X


----------



## Mummafrog

Huge congratulations Hazy, another sunflower has bloomed! She is beeaautiful, thanks for sharing the picture <3

We washed the baby clothes that needed to actually go into the hospital bag a while ago so that was more set up but realised the other day we need to wash the REST haha. So we've been doing that. Oh also the outfit I fell in love with literally years ago for if I ever had a baby girl arrived the other day and it's perfect, it will be her first outfit. It's just a babygrow but it is super special to me :)
We're waiting on the delivery of my birthing pool/birth pack today! And a THIRD sling :haha: then we will have everything we needed/wanted and it's just a waiting/nesting game eeeep.

So nice to keep up with how everyone is getting on.


----------



## Boothh

Were waiting on a new ringsling and a blanket, and were picking up the crib tomorrow! Everything else will be gender specific and bought after the baby arrives!


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Congrats Hazy! Interesting that no boys have been born yet! 

Both baby bags are packed, only those clothes are washed yet, still have to do the others. My bag is packed, only need one more pair of pjs then I am set.

Lots of BH today, less movement from babies, should I be worried?


----------



## kaylacrouch93

Ibelieveitwil said:


> Congrats Hazy! Interesting that no boys have been born yet!
> 
> Both baby bags are packed, only those clothes are washed yet, still have to do the others. My bag is packed, only need one more pair of pjs then I am set.
> 
> Lots of BH today, less movement from babies, should I be worried?


Hmm Boys are stubborn! I don't know if you should be worried but since your having twins i would deff. call your ob just to let them know


----------



## Frizzabelle

Growth scan today at 34+5 shows baby's head measuring 38+3!!! Ouch lol.
Tummy also measuring very big but I still don't think he'll be huge. Nice to know he's growing though! Estimated weight today of 5lb 12 oz x


----------



## Sizzles

Frizzabelle said:


> Growth scan today at 34+5 shows baby's head measuring 38+3!!! Ouch lol.
> Tummy also measuring very big but I still don't think he'll be huge. Nice to know he's growing though! Estimated weight today of 5lb 12 oz x

Presumably that's his _current_ weight, rather than a predicted birth weight? I have my last growth scan on Tuesday and am hoping to be told the weight again so I can gauge his growth in the coming weeks.

Yay! The pram has finally arrived! It looks like it probably came whilst the carpenter was here, so it could be signed for - phew! Not opened it yet, but hopefully all is well and our baby boy finally has the means to come home! New (dark) pyjamas have also arrived. Finishing work tomorrow and I'm all excited about moving on to the last stage in this pregnancy, although I am also sad to _not_ be pregnant any more!


----------



## Frizzabelle

Yes his current weight, no idea what they would estimate his birth weight as x


----------



## Sassymom

My Zach is now measuring at 6 lbs 13 oz the little chunky monkey! He has gained 1 lbs 13 oz in 3 weeks. I am now at 4 weeks till 40 so he cloud be well into 8 lbs by the time I give birth!

I have another ultrasound scheduled for Monday due to the ammount of fluid I have (now in the 85th percentile). My husband, thinking he is a comedian, asked the doctor if they could just tap it a little if I have too much lol. She said no, but it may cause him to come early along with my fibroid


----------



## Boothh

So I picked up the crib today, went to mothercare and chose a Moses basket. My beautiful blanket I ordered and the ringsling are here so that's it now!
My mum pointed out today though that as the boys are going to her and she's a 40 min drive away, just incase I go into labor early or anything happens I should probably have a bag packed for them too! Which I never thought of, so I'm going to get on that over the weekend lol.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Ibelieveitwil said:


> Congrats Hazy! Interesting that no boys have been born yet!
> 
> Both baby bags are packed, only those clothes are washed yet, still have to do the others. My bag is packed, only need one more pair of pjs then I am set.
> 
> Lots of BH today, less movement from babies, should I be worried?




kaylacrouch93 said:


> Ibelieveitwil said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Hazy! Interesting that no boys have been born yet!
> 
> Both baby bags are packed, only those clothes are washed yet, still have to do the others. My bag is packed, only need one more pair of pjs then I am set.
> 
> Lots of BH today, less movement from babies, should I be worried?
> 
> 
> Hmm Boys are stubborn! I don't know if you should be worried but since your having twins i would deff. call your ob just to let them knowClick to expand...

LOL. They seem to take a long time to move out once they turn 18 too! Guess it's the same in the womb too.

Ibelieveitwill, I thought I read somewhere that it's natural for the movement to slow down a bit as the baby gets bigger since they don't have as much room. It's just when you don't feel them at all is when there is a problem.


----------



## heather1212

Boothh said:


> So I picked up the crib today, went to mothercare and chose a Moses basket. My beautiful blanket I ordered and the ringsling are here so that's it now!
> My mum pointed out today though that as the boys are going to her and she's a 40 min drive away, just incase I go into labor early or anything happens I should probably have a bag packed for them too! Which I never thought of, so I'm going to get on that over the weekend lol.

I thought of this the other day because my little boy will be whisked off to his grandparents when I go into labour so I've packed him a bag today with his pjs, clothes etc in that can just be grabbed when the time comes!


----------



## Frizzabelle

I've packed my lil boys bag as he'll be going to my sisters. I'm going to put a spare key in there too just incase we forget anything! x


----------



## Frizzabelle

Have any of you ladies experienced very sharp pains around and above your belly button....kind of in the middle? It's hard to describe but I've been having these very sharp pains this morning which I didn't have with my first pregnancy. They come and go but are very frequent and quite intense. It can't be stretching as my uterus would already be higher than this?! I was having period pain braxton hicks before this x


----------



## Boothh

Frizzabelle said:


> Have any of you ladies experienced very sharp pains around and above your belly button....kind of in the middle? It's hard to describe but I've been having these very sharp pains this morning which I didn't have with my first pregnancy. They come and go but are very frequent and quite intense. It can't be stretching as my uterus would already be higher than this?! I was having period pain braxton hicks before this x

Could just be baby hitting a nerve but it doesn't sound like the most normal thing to happen so I'd probably pop to triage and get checked over xx


----------



## Mummafrog

Hmm no I haven't felt anything like that personally.. If it properly hurts you I would call to speak to someone/get seen. X


----------



## Frizzabelle

Thanx for your replies, it went away after about an hour or so and baby is moving fine so I didn't call but if it comes back then I will. Had lots of braxton hicks today so I guess things are just gearing up for the big day! Luckily I've been able to rest today although I still feel shattered lol x


----------



## Mummafrog

Ah okay then :) Sometimes they do get into a weird position and it can cause all sorts of bizarre feelings haha. 

Ooh BH, good stuff. I haven't really felt any signs except sometimes I get a bit crampy in my lower tummy/back and baby definitely feels head down so that's good, not sure if she is engaging though... first time so I am a bit clueless :haha:


----------



## JerseyRose

Does anyone know if it's easy to tell the difference between normal pregnancy discharge and parts of your mucus plug? I've been having a bit more discharge lately (sorry for TMI), and today there was a little bit of stringy discharge similar to EWCM. Just wondering if it could be a little bit of my mucus plug?


----------



## Frizzabelle

JerseyRose said:


> Does anyone know if it's easy to tell the difference between normal pregnancy discharge and parts of your mucus plug? I've been having a bit more discharge lately (sorry for TMI), and today there was a little bit of stringy discharge similar to EWCM. Just wondering if it could be a little bit of my mucus plug?

I've had the same thing and was wondering about this too! x


----------



## Boothh

Iv been losing plug for a while now, lost a big bit the other day. It's like jelly/snotty/stringy stuff all diff colours. Pretty gross. 
It reminds me abit of after dtd and stuff comes back out <_<


----------



## joeyjo

Hi everybody - not been on this thread for months, life got hectic! Haven't had chance to read thur' but I hope everybody is ok. Getting nearer now :)


----------



## saraaa

Hi ladies just started my maternity leave, and I'm looking for stuff to do with my time already lol! Got a mw appointment today at 2:50 after not seeing her since 31 weeks... She said I wouldn't need to see her because I had 2 consultants appointments and a growth scan in that time but no ones tested babies heartbeat or felt his position in that time so I'm hoping to hear he's engaged!! My belly dropped rapidly over night a couple of nights ago too :) xx


----------



## OpheliaVY

I went to my dr today for a growth scan and NST. I've been having them weekly for a month or so since Jett's belly was measuring 2 weeks behind. He still is but it's still on the curve so they're not too worried about it. My placenta has some calcification and is showing signs of maturing and my AF is on the low side of normal. He's weighing 5lbs 10oz and seems to be fine. NST looked great. 

The dr did offer me an induction though?? Not for today or anything - 1 week before my due date - which they schedule 2 weeks in advance. So I would let them know next week if I wanted to or not. He said if any of the previous issues worsen we might induce sooner but as for now I can schedule for the end of May/1st of June. ??? It kind of threw me off a little and I said I didn't want to be induced. 

My 1st DS came on his own at 38+3 and I was kind of hoping Jett would too. However, now that I think about the convenience of planning a birth it's kind of peaked my interest. I could plan my last day of work, have the house cleaned, dogs taken care of, everything ready to go! Is a week early really that terrible? Is an induction that terrible? I've never really thought of it before.


----------



## jenniferannex

Evening ladies!! 

No plug for me as of yet, I hit full term today :happydance: so I'm on countdown now yay!!!!

Ophelia you do whatever you feels right, week early isn't terrible atall and accepting an induction isn't either!! All that matters is that you know baby will be happy and that you are comfortable with whatever decision you make :)


----------



## joeyjo

OpheliaVY said:


> I went to my dr today for a growth scan and NST. I've been having them weekly for a month or so since Jett's belly was measuring 2 weeks behind. He still is but it's still on the curve so they're not too worried about it. My placenta has some calcification and is showing signs of maturing and my AF is on the low side of normal. He's weighing 5lbs 10oz and seems to be fine. NST looked great.
> 
> The dr did offer me an induction though?? Not for today or anything - 1 week before my due date - which they schedule 2 weeks in advance. So I would let them know next week if I wanted to or not. He said if any of the previous issues worsen we might induce sooner but as for now I can schedule for the end of May/1st of June. ??? It kind of threw me off a little and I said I didn't want to be induced.
> 
> My 1st DS came on his own at 38+3 and I was kind of hoping Jett would too. However, now that I think about the convenience of planning a birth it's kind of peaked my interest. I could plan my last day of work, have the house cleaned, dogs taken care of, everything ready to go! Is a week early really that terrible? Is an induction that terrible? I've never really thought of it before.

I was induced with my first due to the fact that his growth stopped and my placenta was aging and calcifying. For what it's worth my bump measured 9 weeks behind & baby was 7lb4oz.... I literally waited as long as Doc said could and then was induced at 39+3. I opted for very regular scans to check placenta prior to induction. Induction took 4days from start to finish! Longer than usual but 2+days is common as is failed induction pre dates. The stress of knowing they wanted baby out was horrid, although I did decline a c section several times in hindsight I wish I'd had it. Personally I won't be induced again, if they are truly concerned baby is better out I would have an elective section but I know many many others feel the exact opposite! 

Good luck whatever you decide & hoping Jett makes the decision before you have too!


----------



## JerseyRose

I seen my ob today and I have high blood pressure (130/100), my ob is a bit concerned so he sent me for a blood test to check my liver and kidney function, but there's no sign of protein in my urine which is good. I've gotta go back on Thursday to check my bp again. If it stays high they will likely induce me maybe end of next week. Looks like I'm going down the exact same path as my sis did a 4 weeks ago and they induced her a week early. 

Baby has dropped dramatically since my last appointment, so that explains my pelvic pain and all the pressure I've been feeling.

I love the convenience of being induced but I've heard that induction can make labour go even longer than it would naturally. But then my sis was induced and had her baby 2 hours later! I think I'll just leave it in my obstetricians hands, I trust him and I just want whatever is best for baby. The closer it gets the more I hate the thought of a c section tho. Mainly because of the recovery time and because it seems you miss out on a lot of the first moments with your baby. When you watch a c section on OBEM the mother just has to look at her baby but there's nothing more I want than to hold my baby as soon as she's born. And then you can't get up to bath your baby etc. 

But my ob says that all the signs are there for a good v-birth so that reassures me a bit.

Getting closer for us ladies! Can't believe we've only had 3 born so far, they must all still need a bit of cooking yet :)


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

My cervix is still high up and closed so it looks like the babies will stay in for another 3 weeks! Cant believe after this week my babies should be here in 2 weeks! They measuring quite big already, I am just really uncomfortable but hanging in there. I fell like they will be here on the 27th of May? C-section in the first week of June if they don't make their appearance by then!


----------



## Boothh

39 weeks is fine! My c section is scheduled 6th June, which is 39 weeks exactly for me!


----------



## catty

How is everyone been getting on?
I have started using EPO, 3 capsules a day and 2 raspberry lead teas a day. I am definately feeling things since then. I feel like iv been at the gym or something, it might all be in my head but I definately feel progression.

Apart from that my back is soooooo sore :( trying to take my 24 lb 10 month old up the stairs is so hard :( 
I think baby is still breech but will find out on Monday.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Catty - I just started 1 cup rrlt and 2 capsules EPO per day... will up it to 3 cups rrlt by 36 weeks, and then at least 3 cups rrlt and at least 3 capsules EPO by 38 weeks. I'm already feeling some twinges down there - really uncomfortable - like baby is scratching his fingernails against my cervix or something unpleasant like that.

I also have crazy back and rib pain when I sit for any length of time. Thinking of taking off work from 38 weeks at this rate, need some time to relax.


Wow, everyone is getting so much closer!

I have a follow up scan tomorrow because of baby's big head and also some calcificaton on my placenta, although my doctor said he isn't worried about it.


----------



## rainbowsun

Last night, out of nowhere, I came down with an intense head cold. Those are miserable whenever you have them, but it's the last thing I need right now, and there isn't even any medication I'd be willing to take. 

Anyone have any ideas for how to make the misery go away?


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Hi girls , how is it going ? I don't post much but I read everything ;) 
I spend two days at the hospital last weeks to be monitored due to early preeclampsia . Now I have two ultrasounds a week plus one doctor appoitment . 
My induction is scheduled on May 26 th 
Last time baby was 6 pounds and 6 ounces ( 2.9kg ) at 34+3 . And was practicing breathing a lot so he should be fine at full term . Now I need to be on bed rest and try to keep him in for another 10 days ;) .


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Anybody hear of ewcm being a sign of labour, I have had an increasing amount in the last 2 days?


----------



## Sizzles

I think the plug can present as similar to ewcm Ibelieve.


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

ProudMomma2Be said:


> Hi girls , how is it going ? I don't post much but I read everything ;)
> I spend two days at the hospital last weeks to be monitored due to early preeclampsia . Now I have two ultrasounds a week plus one doctor appoitment .
> My induction is scheduled on May 26 th
> Last time baby was 6 pounds and 6 ounces ( 2.9kg ) at 34+3 . And was practicing breathing a lot so he should be fine at full term . Now I need to be on bed rest and try to keep him in for another 10 days ;) .

Glad they're keeping an eye on you! Best of luck! :) 9 days now! How excitingggg. :)


----------



## JerseyRose

Proudmomma looks we could both be induced around the same time! I seen my midwife again today and my blood pressure keeps going up, it's now 140/95. They are going to monitor me closely and if it stays this way then my ob will induce me at 38 weeks. She said if it gets worse or if I get blurred vision or headaches they will do it sooner but it's likely they will induce me at 38 weeks regardless just to avoid the situation getting any worse than it is.

Shit is getting real lol ahhhh!! )


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

JerseyRose said:


> Proudmomma looks we could both be induced around the same time! I seen my midwife again today and my blood pressure keeps going up, it's now 140/95. They are going to monitor me closely and if it stays this way then my ob will induce me at 38 weeks. She said if it gets worse or if I get blurred vision or headaches they will do it sooner but it's likely they will induce me at 38 weeks regardless just to avoid the situation getting any worse than it is.
> 
> Shit is getting real lol ahhhh!! )

That's why I have so many appointments . If something goes slightly wrong , they will induce / c-section right away :wacko:
I hope I can make it till my scheduled induction . For me it seems already too soon at 37 weeks :shrug:
My blood pressure was high only once at 149/77 that's when they send me to the hospital for 2 days . And since than it was just once little bit high at 130/something 
I noticed no protein in urine at my last check up chart , plus blood pressure was ok , but they still wanna induce . I guess they know what they doing :shrug: , I just want my baby to be healthy :baby:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Ibelieveitwil said:


> Anybody hear of ewcm being a sign of labour, I have had an increasing amount in the last 2 days?



I have this for quite some time and I asked about it this week at my dr check up and she said it's normal . It's the way vajajay is making sure it's clean for the time of delivery :haha:
Unless there is any itching or bad odor or something like that :blush:


----------



## Exmxb

Hiya ladies!!! I want to get into a topic that might stir some controversy.

Anyone thinking about trying to induce labor with castor oil? Anyone have any experience or stories? Obviously I wouldn't do it YET, but they're saying my baby's a big boy already, and I'm getting scared of going past due date.

My ex's sister that's two weeks ahead of me and I still talk to eachother quite frequently and she is planning on trying it this weekend, her and I have been doing a lot of reading.


----------



## Mummafrog

Hellooo ladies :) Been a while since I've posted, but I always keep up to date with you all.

Little update from me: Everything is still going smoothly as far as I know, midwife is happy, my bp/urine etc seem to be behaving themselves heh. Had an appointment yesterday and baby's head is in the right place and maybe starting to move down a little but mostly not engaged yet. We're having our final growth scan on monday at 37+3 and hoping they will say everything is okay to go ahead with the home birth plan :thumbup:

Wishing I could answer lots of posts individually but haven't got a lot of time so just to say I hope everyone is well and no matter what things go as smoothly as possible and you all have healthy babies in your arms in not too long! :happydance:

I probably won't be trying caster oil here, mainly because I'm not feeling like I need to hurry things and also because I don't understand too much of what it is suppose to help with, I've heard/read it is good for softening the cervix similarly to how semen does, so I plan to just dtd as much as we can for this effect :blush:


----------



## jenniferannex

Hey ladies!! 

Glad to hear we are all well! Proudmomma and Jersey glad you are both being well looked after and so exciting your babies will be here soon!!

AFM i feel like I'm walking around with a football inbetween my legs! The past couple of days I've had sooo much pressure down below near to the point I'm nearly weeing myself :haha: my spd has gone a lot worse but I don't look like I've dropped atall!! I don't even know the feeling of babies head engaging as DD1 didn't engage until labour, but that's what it feels like!!


----------



## Boothh

Caster oil - works by giving you the runs. Stomach cramps then in theory set off your labor contractions.
I'm sure plenty of people have used it and been fine but it can make your baby poo inside you. And we all know what problems that can cause so I would never risk it! Just for the sake of having them a few days earlier. I also wouldn't want to deal with pooing all over the place while I was in labor! 
Each to their own but I personally think it's a selfish thing to do when it could be a risk to your babies health :shrug:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

jenniferannex said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> Glad to hear we are all well! Proudmomma and Jersey glad you are both being well looked after and so exciting your babies will be here soon!!
> 
> AFM i feel like I'm walking around with a football inbetween my legs! The past couple of days I've had sooo much pressure down below near to the point I'm nearly weeing myself :haha: my spd has gone a lot worse but I don't look like I've dropped atall!! I don't even know the feeling of babies head engaging as DD1 didn't engage until labour, but that's what it feels like!!

My bump doesn't look like it doped either and yet the technician at my scan told me babys head is way down :shrug:


----------



## jenniferannex

ProudMomma2Be said:


> jenniferannex said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!!
> 
> Glad to hear we are all well! Proudmomma and Jersey glad you are both being well looked after and so exciting your babies will be here soon!!
> 
> AFM i feel like I'm walking around with a football inbetween my legs! The past couple of days I've had sooo much pressure down below near to the point I'm nearly weeing myself :haha: my spd has gone a lot worse but I don't look like I've dropped atall!! I don't even know the feeling of babies head engaging as DD1 didn't engage until labour, but that's what it feels like!!
> 
> My bump doesn't look like it doped either and yet the technician at my scan told me babys head is way down :shrug:Click to expand...

It's strange isn't it some people had a massive change in their bump when their baby engages! I just really feel like she has got her head right down there, i think she could be engaged! 

I will find out at the midwife on Tuesday! Even though it doesn't mean labour coming sooner it's still exciting :) apart from when we have the constant urge to pee :haha:


----------



## pinkpassion

Boothh said:


> Caster oil - works by giving you the runs. Stomach cramps then in theory set off your labor contractions.
> I'm sure plenty of people have used it and been fine but it can make your baby poo inside you. And we all know what problems that can cause so I would never risk it! Just for the sake of having them a few days earlier. I also wouldn't want to deal with pooing all over the place while I was in labor!
> Each to their own but I personally think it's a selfish thing to do when it could be a risk to your babies health :shrug:

I agree with you!!! I also will not be trying it... there are so many other things to try that don't pose risk to baby! You have to decide what you will be ok once you weigh the risks/benefits... but I personally don't feel this is a risk I'm willing to take.. I'm already trying to prevent nicu time by getting her to term, that's just the main thing I want to avoid and I'm trying hard to make sure she will come home with me when I am discharged!!!


----------



## SweetMel

Hi girls. I have been MIA but I'm doing well. I'm getting so excited for each one of you to announce your babies arrivals. Good luck.


----------



## 1eighty

https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/4;45;28/st/20140527/e/Induction%21/dt/5/k/3859/event.png


:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## kaylacrouch93

Gosh its getting so close for a lot of you.. Yet i still feel like i got a long time :(


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

kaylacrouch93 said:


> Gosh its getting so close for a lot of you.. Yet i still feel like i got a long time :(

Same here... but I keep trying to remind myself that it's 3 weeks til I'm full term! And after all of the weeks I've been counting down this pregnancy, 3 weeks + is nothin'!

Starting to get excited :)


----------



## asmcsm

Exmxb said:


> Hiya ladies!!! I want to get into a topic that might stir some controversy.
> 
> Anyone thinking about trying to induce labor with castor oil? Anyone have any experience or stories? Obviously I wouldn't do it YET, but they're saying my baby's a big boy already, and I'm getting scared of going past due date.
> 
> My ex's sister that's two weeks ahead of me and I still talk to eachother quite frequently and she is planning on trying it this weekend, her and I have been doing a lot of reading.

My mom had a teaspoon of castor oil in orange juice when pregnant with my sister and her labor started about 4 hours later. She didn't have any issues with diarrhea which is surprising because she has IBS but maybe she didn't take enough for that to be an issue.


----------



## Exmxb

Well I found out today that baby is very big, ob thinks bigger than my first son was when he was born at 40 weeks and she is concerned because I've been very sick (with something new every other day! :x ) and she talked with me about wanting to induce at 39 weeks... I had a brutal induction with my first son, and I was already -kind of- in labor when they induced me with my first son, and we almost wound up with a csection. 

Soooooo, I may consider trying the castor oil myself in a couple weeks! 

*asmcsm* - I've been reading a LOT of stories, it seems like a lot of the bad stories are from people that drink the whole bottle, and I've noticed a trend with some people typing "Castrol" oil and all of those stories were fails too.... I hope pregnant women aren't drinking motor oil thinking it will start labor, as I'm certain that'd make you really sick!!


----------



## asmcsm

Lol I certainly hope that's not the case! Hopefully people just can't spell lol. I don't think there's anything wrong with the castor oil if it's a small amount. My moms midwife was actually the one that had suggested it to her and suggested the drinking it in orange juice to make it easier.


----------



## CaliDreaming

I had my first cervix check yesterday at almost 38 weeks and I was dilated 1.5 cm with a soft cervix but 0% effaced. The doctor did not seem to think this little fella is going to make an appearance anytime soon, which is actually good for me since we still have a lot to do. If he can hold off at least another week that would be great!

I did not have to deal with this last time with dd because I was induced at exactly 38 weeks. I was having extremely painful contractions but wasn't dilated at all, so the doctors went ahead and induced. I had a polyp at the time and I think that made my uterus irritable. The polyp has since been removed so I don't think that I'll have that problem this time around.


----------



## SweetMel

I tried castor oil last time but it didn't work. I don't think I took enough of it. I was too cautious with it. :haha: I was 40 weeks when I tried it so I thought for sure it would work. If I get to my due date again this time and nothing has happened, I might try it again.


----------



## LalaR

Yikes!!! Waters have broken! Happened about 2h ago and still coming out. Only a few contractions so far and very mild. Have been given 12h to go into proper labour before going to the hospital. 
I'm so not ready yet!! I still have 10 days to work and loads to sort out at home. Excited to meet our little boy though. X


----------



## confuzion

So exciting lala! Please keep us posted! Hope everything goes smoothly! Work can wait :)


----------



## kaylacrouch93

Any updates lala? Can't wait to see pictures of your little boy!


----------



## JerseyRose

Oh how exciting lala! Can't wait for an update. Good luck!

Well I had some bleeding this morning so I went to see my midwife. She put me on the ctg and all was good. I've been having some contractions which I think are just Braxton hicks.

I seen my ob at 1pm and he checked my cervix and said I've started to dilate and my cervix is very very soft for 37wks so he said I could definitely go into labour at time now. He doesn't see a reason to induce me anymore as he seems to think I'll go on my own very shortly anyway. I sure hope he's right, I'm so ready for her now!


----------



## Rel

Lala it's exciting isn't it even though a bit scary.
I have had contractions all night every 5 minutes so I will go and get checked when the kids are at school.


----------



## Mummafrog

Eeep good luck Lala, I hope it all goes well and you have your wriggly baby in your arms soon <3

I hope this is it for you Rel! :)

Got our final growth scan today, will update afterwards. X


----------



## jenniferannex

Eeeek exciting! Good luck Lala!!


----------



## Boothh

Eek good luck LaLa!!

Rel - hope this is it for you! 

:happydance: so excited to see these babies start arriving! 18 more sleeps for mine x


----------



## Sizzles

Ooh! Exciting stuff! Best of luck Lala and Rel! Lala - I keep telling my little bundle to hang on 2 more weeks (I think you're the same dd as me?? or thereabouts) as I'm not ready yet either! I guess these babies just come when they're good and ready!

Looking forward to updates. We're off out to hopefully find a chest of drawers for bub's room so I have somewhere to put all these clothes! (although the room hasn't finished being decorated yet, so there's nowhere to put it, but hopefully if we can at least decide on one, that's something half ticked off, and will probably need to be delivered any way.)


----------



## 1eighty

Good luck girls, can't wait for updates!


----------



## Rel

This wasn't quite it for me but according to the midwife it won't be long.
The contractions sort of stopped when I got there but my cervix is soft and short and slightly open but it will take more efficient contractions to open it properly. 
SinceI got home they seem to have started again and possibly stronger than the ones I had last night, so I'll wait and see...


----------



## Frizzabelle

Rel with my first I had contractions all night Tuesday and most of the next day only for them to go away. They started again a couple hours later and became more painful and frequent. These ones stayed and he was born just after midnight on the Friday so you never know, if they have started up again then this could be it for you! Good luck x


----------



## LalaR

Update, waters definitely gone. Still only niggly little contractions but as I'm only 36+6 and more than 12h passed been admitted to ward. Induction in morning if still nothing. X


----------



## confuzion

Hope this is it Rel!

Lala - Hope that baby boy makes his appearance soon with as easy a birth as possible.


----------



## jenniferannex

Rel hope it happens soon for you!!

Lala good luck! :) 

I'm feeling soooo uncomfortable at the minute! Feel like I'm walking with a melon between my legs, my pelvis is aching, I keep getting stabbing pains and arghhh I just want my baby! :haha:


----------



## Mummafrog

Had our final growth scan today at 37+3, she is measuring perfectly on track and estimated weight is currently 6lbs 11oz :) Everything looks healthy so we're all go for the home birth :thumbup: So happy and proud of her. She licked her lips while we were looking at her face on the scan, it was soo cute! 

Been having strong BH's while walking and some cramp pains and can just feel everything stretching and softening down there as she starts to engage, very exciting. Just got to get a few last bits sorted and we'll be ready for whenever she comes :happydance:


----------



## Sassymom

My temp replacement started today thank goodness! I feel like this kid could come at any moment! I have NSTs scheduled every Monday for the rest of my pregnancy, so I'm about to go in for it. I'm also measuring high on the fluid side so I had an ultrasound last week. I am at 24 cm of fluid, at 25 cm it's considered bad :( no word from the doctor on what she wants to do about it yet though. I have an appointment on Wednesday so hopefully she will lay down what's going to happen in the next couple of weeks. 

Good luck lala and rel!! Hopefully your bundles come soon and easily!!


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

LalaR said:


> Update, waters definitely gone. Still only niggly little contractions but as I'm only 36+6 and more than 12h passed been admitted to ward. Induction in morning if still nothing. X

Keep us posted! Super exciting!!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

:happydance::baby:


----------



## LalaR

Proper contractions now but hating the continuous ctg tracing as I'm having to hold it on myself. Also stuck in bed on my back which was the one thing I didn't want. Boooooo!!!!


----------



## kaylacrouch93

LalaR said:


> Proper contractions now but hating the continuous ctg tracing as I'm having to hold it on myself. Also stuck in bed on my back which was the one thing I didn't want. Boooooo!!!!

They don't have the things that hold it in place? Hopefully it will go quick & you will be holding your baby soon


----------



## LalaR

Sadly a bit of an awkward situation . To get the foetal heart to pick up I'm having to lie still, quite flat in the same position holding the pad at an angle . The down side is that it means the contractions have lessened because I'm too flat. Been told there's nothing can be done for now. Roll on 9am for hopefully a reassessment of what we are doing because I'm miserable!!


----------



## Rel

Sorry to hear it's difficult for you Lala

Proudmomma congratulations!

AFM nothing more for now. The contractions seem to have stopped but I am really uncomfortable down there. I am also exhausted and I feel sick at times...


----------



## Boothh

Lala that sounds rubbish! :( at least you get to meet your baby very soon though! The end is near :hugs: xx


----------



## jenniferannex

Aww Lala that's rubbish! I hated being on my back it was so uncomfortable! Hopefully it passes quickly and baby will be here soon :flower:


----------



## jenniferannex

Just got back from the midwife, baby has made a massive jump this week and is measuring 4 weeks ahead! So having to go for a scan tomorrow to check fluid levels etc, also head is fully engaged!

Hope everyone else is good :)


----------



## CaliDreaming

Oh wow, so many of you sound like you're about to meet your LOs anytime now!!! Exciting!!! Lala, hope things aren't too uncomfortable for you.

AFM, I feel pretty much the same as I have the whole 3rd tri. No real contractions or BHs. The only difference is I feel my little boy is very heavy and he's right on my bladder. With dd even though she was induced and delivered right at 38 weeks, I had been feeling contractions and BHs off and on. With this boy I only feel mild cramps from time to time and most of the time it's just gas.

I'm pretty sure I'm going to have to have a discussion with my doc at my appt this Friday about induction. If I'm induced, I'm thinking it won't take as long as it did with dd.


----------



## Sqwidge

Lala and rel, good luck!! X

I'm getting uncomfortable but not too much and am still able to do a lot. Either I was just very lazy when I was pregnant with Josh or I was just bigger and way more out of shape to begin with as I struggled loads!

I have my maternity shoot next week which I'm super excited about! Baby neeeeeds to stay tucked up for 5 more weeks until my c-section. The building work is not done yet and won't be until the day before I don't reckon so it just can't come yet!


----------



## 1eighty

bit of a scare today at 37+2, little bugger was breech at the scan! they did ecv and managed to get him swung around and monitored me for a bit to make sure he was ok, but stressed that they only STAY where they're put about 40% of the time (and i swear i could feel sly shifting movements after they'd done it so won't be at all surprised if he's flipped back).

still booked in for a week today for induction but now my hosp bag is fully packed (just needs my pillow) and the moses basket is set up next to the bed, just in case.

*still stalking for updates*


----------



## Rel

I hope he stays put for you.
I am still getting contractions and they are stronger but not regular atm. On the plus side I have finished the cross stitch for the nursery so they are now framed and it is finished and ready for the arrival.
I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Any babies born today and for the next few weeks will be Geminis! Are we ready for our curious, sometimes moody, little chatterboxes, lol!!


----------



## TillyMoo

Oooh, this is getting really exciting now! Good luck to everyone :) xx

Afm, a few signs baba is gearing up for the outside world.. 
been having very strong (can't walk strong) bh since Sunday. Loads of ewcm this past week or so- keep thinking my waters have gone! Plus my boobs have been very tender since yesterday.
While I can't wait to meet my little bundle it's be nice if he/she would stay in for a week or two longer as We haven't got the house ready yet!


----------



## Boothh

Stupid DH. I have been saying for months and months, once I get so big and uncomfortable id like the bed to myself so I can manage to sleep as well as I can do at this point. I even bought a spare bed so he would have somewhere to sleep.
Well it's finally happened, it's so hot and humid, I'm all squashed up cus baby is high so I can't breath, I have really horrible restless legs and my back and hips are sore. So I finally asked him to move out which he did a few nights ago but then came back in the bed. I asked him tonight to rub the backs of my legs when we got in bed and his reply was 'don't be so f*ing selfish!' Wtf
And I said well can you leave then and go in the other bed so I can sleep and he went mad saying I'm being really selfish expecting him to stay in there and he only did it the first time because 'he was being nice'
Am I really being that unreasonable, I need to spread out and I toss and turn all night I definitely can't get comfy having to stay on one part of the bed trying to avoid the human radiator. And then the snoring is just as annoying. 
It's 2 weeks for gods sake!


----------



## Exmxb

CaliDreaming said:


> Any babies born today and for the next few weeks will be Geminis! Are we ready for our curious, sometimes moody, little chatterboxes, lol!!

I'm a gemini :thumbup: and most of my family is as well, so my little man will fit right in!


----------



## LalaR

How annoying boothh!! My DH has been in the spare room for a few months now. We both sleep better that way.

Update - managed a decent sleep on the ward last night despite starting to contract every 12 mins or so. Still infrequent but getting a bit stronger. At least the MW on last night left the ctg off. Got a 1h ctg this morning. Supposed to get pitocin drip up this afternoon. It's getting closer. Xx


----------



## Sizzles

Sorry to hear your sleep situation is getting you down Boothh. I have to say my OH would definitely not have put up with being told to sleep elsewhere, though he would have shown some understanding if _I'd _chosen to sleep in the spare room (he wouldn't have liked it though). I hope you can kiss and make up and come to some sort of agreement.

Ooh, I had half wondered what star sign my little boy would be - interesting to know!


----------



## Sassymom

Oh Boothh I'm sorry to hear your DH is being a DuH! I may be vindictive but I would overplay the tossing and turning. You get elbowed and kneed enough, you wouldn't want to stay in that bed anymore now would you? ;)


----------



## Jess812

Boothh said:


> Stupid DH. I have been saying for months and months, once I get so big and uncomfortable id like the bed to myself so I can manage to sleep as well as I can do at this point. I even bought a spare bed so he would have somewhere to sleep.
> Well it's finally happened, it's so hot and humid, I'm all squashed up cus baby is high so I can't breath, I have really horrible restless legs and my back and hips are sore. So I finally asked him to move out which he did a few nights ago but then came back in the bed. I asked him tonight to rub the backs of my legs when we got in bed and his reply was 'don't be so f*ing selfish!' Wtf
> And I said well can you leave then and go in the other bed so I can sleep and he went mad saying I'm being really selfish expecting him to stay in there and he only did it the first time because 'he was being nice'
> Am I really being that unreasonable, I need to spread out and I toss and turn all night I definitely can't get comfy having to stay on one part of the bed trying to avoid the human radiator. And then the snoring is just as annoying.
> It's 2 weeks for gods sake!


no i dont think its selfish! Im lucky and have a superking bed so could fit another adult in, which is now the bumps space! lol.

afm, nothing going on. Just aching, feet ballooned. Fedup. you know the usual lol


----------



## jenniferannex

Boothh just punch him in the face while he's sleeping and pretend you did it in your sleep :haha: he will move then! 

Glad to hear the rest of you are doing well! 

I've just got back from my scan and consultant appointment due to fundal heigh suddenly measuring 4 weeks ahead, I'm a little dissapointed :( baby fluid is on the higher side but nothing to worry about, she said they can't do measurements as she's too big so didn't get an estimated weight, but he decided it was best to give me a sweep and book me in for induction on Monday, I should be excited but I'm not atall :( I had a bad experience with induction last time and I was really hoping to go into labour naturally this time, I'm hoping the sweep may work but probably not! I'm going to be bouncing on my ball all night desperately trying to go into labour before Monday!


----------



## Sizzles

Hope the bouncing works for you Jennifer!:yipee: (you have to imagine the birthing ball for this smilie!)


----------



## Rel

Keeping fingers crossed for you Jennifer!


----------



## SweetMel

I totally understand the sleep problems! But when my hubby won't give me enough room I put my belly on him. Baby kicks so much that he wakes up and moves over. :haha:

Good luck ladies with labor signs. I hope you don't need to be induced. Induction is horrible.


----------



## jenniferannex

Thanks girls! I agree Mel Induction definitely isn't nice so I'm trying everything until then!


----------



## Boothh

The spare bed is in the boys bedroom and as were trying to keep Ted in his own room he's being going in there anyway when he wakes up in the night so I didn't think he'd make such a big deal! 
We've talked today anyway and I just said to him I'm not expecting him to always be in there just if I'm struggling to sleep and I ask him to can he just not make a fuss over it and make me feel bad. Hopefully were over it now! 

The midwife called me 'absolutely massive' today. Thanks midwife!


----------



## Irish Girl

Ooh its getting exciting now! Good luck to the ladies who have already gone into labour, I hope it goes smoothly and reasonably quickly for you! :hugs:

I've been getting cramps for a good week or so, now they seem more frequent and painful along with the sharp pains and pressure down below. When I went into labour with my little boy my waters broke at exactly 37 weeks and 1 day at 11pm at night. Well I am exactly 37 weeks and 1 day now and it's 9.10pm so who knows whether history will repeat itself or I will be waiting longer, just don't know but if it does happen tonight I will be sure to update you all! My bags are packed and everything is ready so let's see what happens! :happydance:


----------



## confuzion

Waiting for updates! FX for easy smooth labors and healthy screaming little sunflowers!


----------



## LalaR

Update
We are over the moon to announce the arrival of Lewis Joseph on Thursday 22/5 T 00:06 weighing 4.1kg (9 lb 1/2oz) at 37+2 weeks (just!)
Very speedy but scary birth which I will tell soon.
Good luck to you all - I'm looking forward to more baby news!


----------



## kaylacrouch93

Congrats!


----------



## confuzion

Yay lala congrats! Our first boy sunflower born! :D Can't wait to hear the rest!


----------



## BlaireUK

Congratulations Lala. What a fantastic weight for being three weeks early! Enjoy your baby moon with your little man. x


----------



## Frizzabelle

Congratulations lala, hope u are both doing well! x


----------



## joeyjo

Congrats lala x


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Congrats Lala!! What a good weight, a real big boy!

AFM still no signs of impending labour, I thought twins always wanted to come early but these seem like they want to stay in here for a while longer. I have started begging my OB to give me a C-section earlier! 
every part of me hurts, I am so over pregnancy!


----------



## Boothh

Yaay congratulations Lala :happydance:


----------



## jenniferannex

Congratulations lala!! :happydance: wow the birth announcements will start pouring in soon!! 

Ibelieve, I hope they come
Soon for you! I can't imagine how uncomfy you are feeling with 2 in there!!


----------



## saraaa

Congrats x


----------



## Sassymom

Congrats Lala!!!

At my drs appointment on Wednesday my doctor informed me that I am measuring like I am having twins (we have had so many U/S so we know it's only 1) due to my fibroid and extra fluid. I was 2cm and 50%effaced and my mucus plug has gone! Now to play the waiting game while eating Chinese food and going for long (agonizing) walks and driving over every bumpy road I can. I am so ready to be done with pregnancy and work lol.


----------



## Mummafrog

Congratulations Lala! Little boy sunflower <3

Nice to keep up with how everyone's doing, looking forward to seeing more birth announcements ladies ;) 

Not a huge amount to report over here; I have some days/nights of cramping, soreness and BHs, the more walking I do the more it happens. Weird feelings and pain in cervix too. I definitely feel different since becoming term but I don't think things are going to happen quite yet, no plug or anything. 
Still drinking my tea, trying to be active and trying to dtd if I can manage :haha:
Yay for 38 weeks today!


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

Yay congrats Lala!! Just goes to show how soon things can happen for us! :happydance:


----------



## Boothh

Full term for me today! The nesting has definitely kicked in and iv blitzed the house not that you can tell though with Jess being off school and the two of them stuck inside with the miserable weather!
I just bought two sleepsuits for when the boys come to visit in the hospital, one says little brother and the other says little sister :happydance: so excited now! Two weeks today til my section! x


----------



## CaliDreaming

Lala, Congratulations!!!! Our first boy sunflower!!! :) He was a really big boy too!!


----------



## Irish Girl

Congrats Lala! Hope to see some pics soon so we can all admire him!

I saw my midwife yesterday and she said baby's head is engaged so could be any time - I want it to happen soon, all this waiting is annoying! I'm getting lots of CM but no show or waters yet, fingers crossed it will be soon, I want to meet my little girl!


----------



## Rel

Congratulations Lala!
Here, things are moving in the right direction, but slowly. It appears that labour goes very slow for me, but it will speed up drastically towards the end if things go like they did with my other 2... I've given up trying to keep up with my contractions and we'll see what happens. I'm getting round to the idea that I'm more likely to go to hospital in an ambulance because I've been twice for nothing and that it is too far to go just to get checked, even though they seem to expect me any time.
Today, my daughter was pushing on my stomack telling the baby to "get out!" It was really funny!


----------



## kaylacrouch93

Well a little update on me. I am now 2cm dialated & starting to efface! My dr offered me induction at 39 weeks and of course i took it! We will be talking more about that at my next appt on june 6th.. Gosh its getting so close now 4 weeks!


----------



## Babym

Congrats Lala! Great news! Enjoy your snuggles with your baby boy! Xx


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

Feeling a lot more BH and crampiness today! I've been drinking 2 cups of RLT and doing perineal massage every second or third day since 32 weeks roughly. I'm already noticing a big difference down there! So happy to be 35 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## LegoHouse

I'm not really desperate for mine to come any time soon lol. I'm quite happy to wait 3-4 more weeks!


----------



## CaliDreaming

I just got back from my appointment and I am now 2 cm dilated with some effacement and a soft cervix. Last week I was 1.5 cm dilated and not effaced at all. My induction date is set for June 3 if nothing happens before then. :happydance::happydance::happydance:

My doc thinks that I will probably not make it to June 3, but then just moments before he had said that he did not know if baby would come before my due date. I would actually rather be induced because it makes it easier for us to arrange care for dd. Looking on the internet it seems like there is really no telling what could happen. I haven't been feeling anything that feels for sure like a contraction and I've had no other signs of early labor, but I guess that could change at any time.


----------



## sllydrkfsh

Congrats Lala! Hope everyone is doing well. I've been mia for awhile, work is crazy plus I'm driving my hubby nuts with all this nesting. Is it too much to ask that the house look like a magazine cover lol? Anywho, 3 weeks left for me and I don't know how much longer I can take these sleepless nights :coffee:. We're in the home stretch ladies, wishing you all a safe and easy labor.:hugs:


----------



## Sqwidge

Congrats Lala xxx


----------



## TillyMoo

Congrats on the arrival of little Lewis Lala! Hope you're both doing well xx

Loving all these updates!
It's getting so exciting now.
Good luck everyone!

Afm, just can't see this baby staying put until June.
My boobs are so sore now & I just feel like he/she will be here soon &#128522;


----------



## asmcsm

Congrats Lala! So exciting that we're gonna have lots of babies here pretty soon!


----------



## SweetMel

Congratulations lala :happydance:


----------



## Frizzabelle

Anyone else having low back twinges? Driving me crazy!! Lol x


----------



## Sizzles

Frizzabelle said:


> Anyone else having low back twinges? Driving me crazy!! Lol x

Hmmm. Yes, I developed a pain in my lower back, on the right hand side, a couple of days ago. It's bothering me slightly, as I don't want it to be the start of labour just yet. I've convinced myself that it's not this though. Mine I only feel when I move in certain ways, like sitting here I can't even feel it, and I don't remember noticing it over night, but when I'm walking, or particularly when I get up from sitting, it's quite a sharp pain. How long have you had it for Frizz?


----------



## Frizzabelle

Since last night. I don't think it's a labour sign, maybe baby laying on a nerve? 
Turning in bed last night was agony for my pelvis as I think baby is lower. Having a rest day but even just laying on my side my back twinges so I can't get comfy. I had wanted to deep clean today but it will have to wait! Full term today :) x


----------



## Sqwidge

I'm starting to get organised for the baby! Washed all the new clothes this morning (all gender neutral!) and will wash Josh's old clothes which are neutral when we get all the stuff out the loft in a few weeks.
Buying crib mattress and sheets this weekend and then need to pack hospital bag...although baby bear and I have an agreement that they are not coming until section date/building work is nearly finished!!


----------



## Boothh

Oh thanks Squidge that's the one thing I need to get! Crib sheets! Thanks x


----------



## Sqwidge

You're welcome Boothh :)


----------



## x Zaly x

Congrats lala! 

Ohhhh this is so exciting, we are all so close ladies!!


----------



## gertrude

Hello everyone :) not sure if you remember me but I was in this group until we had a positive diagnosis of t21 and we chose to end the pregnancy at 17.5weeks. It was a truly difficult period for us and our families. As I was so far along I had to labour and then we chose to attend the service. 

Anyway, I was thinking about you all, given June is next weekend, and wondered how you all were getting on so I thought I'd post and say good luck!!

I just had another positive test result, and will be seeing my dr on Tuesday to start the wheels in motion to get all the testing I can as soon as I can this time. I cannot even consider being excited (but I am) until I know where we stand this time.

Anyway, good luck everyone, wishing you all simple labours and healthy outcomes x


----------



## BlaireUK

gertrude said:


> Hello everyone :) not sure if you remember me but I was in this group until we had a positive diagnosis of t21 and we chose to end the pregnancy at 17.5weeks. It was a truly difficult period for us and our families. As I was so far along I had to labour and then we chose to attend the service.
> 
> Anyway, I was thinking about you all, given June is next weekend, and wondered how you all were getting on so I thought I'd post and say good luck!!
> 
> I just had another positive test result, and will be seeing my dr on Tuesday to start the wheels in motion to get all the testing I can as soon as I can this time. I cannot even consider being excited (but I am) until I know where we stand this time.
> 
> Anyway, good luck everyone, wishing you all simple labours and healthy outcomes x

I remember your post. :hug: 

Congratulations on the positive test. You are in my thoughts and prayers and I hope you have a very happy and healthy pregnancy with this lo.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Congratulations gertrude!!!! So happy to hear you have already conceived your rainbow baby!


----------



## CaliDreaming

I think I lost my mucus plug this morning. I've also been having a lot of braxton hicks contractions, but they only seem to come after I've been active or when I stressed from seeing about dd.

Not sure if this is the beginning of labor, but for the first time I feel like I'm about to give birth!


----------



## TillyMoo

Lovely of you to think of us Gertrude. Wishing your little bean a healthy and happy 9 months xx


----------



## TillyMoo

I'm the same Cali - I get stop-in-your-tracks bh after periods of prolonged physical activity. 
Heartburn absolutely awful the past few days so that would suggest baby is still high up??? Kinda contradicts all the other symptoms that make me feel baby is imminent!


----------



## Exmxb

TillyMoo said:


> I'm the same Cali - I get stop-in-your-tracks bh after periods of prolonged physical activity.
> Heartburn absolutely awful the past few days so that would suggest baby is still high up??? Kinda contradicts all the other symptoms that make me feel baby is imminent!

I thought the same thing with the heartburn, however, I can breathe better so I still think mine is lower than he was before. I think maybe since we're soo late in the game, babies are just big enough that they're going to cause us heartburn either way, ykwim?


----------



## TillyMoo

Exmxb said:


> I think maybe since we're soo late in the game, babies are just big enough that they're going to cause us heartburn either way, ykwim?

That makes sense.. Suppose we're just so squished up right now. Maybe we'll get to say cherrio to the heartburn on eviction day!


----------



## asmcsm

I definitely feel that my baby girl is lower but night before last I got no sleep because my heart burn was so bad that I had to sit straight up all night. It must just be that they've gotten so big that everything is still pushed up. Can't wait for that symptom to be gone!


----------



## jenniferannex

Gertrude congratulations on your positive test and wishing you a very healthy pregnancy!!

Ohhhh how exciting for you ladies getting labour symptoms I hope it's soon for you!! 

I'm being induced tomorrow and im sooo nervous it's just going to take such a long time like last time :nope: Lily is upset I've got to stay in hospital and that makes it even harder! I am excited to be definitely be holding my baby this week though! :)


----------



## Babym

gertrude said:


> Hello everyone :) not sure if you remember me but I was in this group until we had a positive diagnosis of t21 and we chose to end the pregnancy at 17.5weeks. It was a truly difficult period for us and our families. As I was so far along I had to labour and then we chose to attend the service.
> 
> Anyway, I was thinking about you all, given June is next weekend, and wondered how you all were getting on so I thought I'd post and say good luck!!
> 
> I just had another positive test result, and will be seeing my dr on Tuesday to start the wheels in motion to get all the testing I can as soon as I can this time. I cannot even consider being excited (but I am) until I know where we stand this time.
> 
> Anyway, good luck everyone, wishing you all simple labours and healthy outcomes x

Aww, I remember your post. I hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months with this little bean. 

Thank you for the good luck wishes! 

X


----------



## Boothh

Good luck Jennifer! Maybe your baby will be the next to make an appearance then! Can't believe we are having our babies! Seems only a few weeks since this thread started :happydance:


----------



## kaylacrouch93

I have been feeling off the past two days. & last night i had some major cramping but it all seems to just stay the same :/ it don't get worst or better. I am thinking it might be where he is dropping even further down


----------



## CaliDreaming

I had so many BHs yesterday I was wondering whether I was in early labor. I I got 8 hours of sleep last night and didn't feel a thing. I guess that was not labor, huh?

These BHs make it so hard to know when it's "for real"!!! I am going to trust that I will know when it's time to head to the hospital. I just am so afraid of it happening really fast and I have to give birth at home or on the way to the hospital.


----------



## TillyMoo

Oooh, good luck Jennifer! Fingers x'd it will be a swift & easy birth. I know it's hard when you have your little girl to consider but hopefully whoever is looking after her can make it as fun & special as possible with lots & lots of attention?? Xx


----------



## Exmxb

I feel like the group is just going to start popping our babies like popcorn any time now!!! 

Nothing's changed for me, I have an appointment on Friday (I cancelled this last week's since I didn't have a ride and I figured everything's fine, baby's still moving a ton, and not trying to make his appearance sooo.... I didn't really see the point), I'm hoping they tell me something good at the appointment! My birthday's on thursday though, and it'd be amazing if he came on my birthday! I'd be exactly 38 weeks, so I feel like it's wishful thinking.

Still just having a lot of painless contractions, and the weird period pain crampy feeling is coming and going more often now and my hips and low back hurt a lot.

My ex-SIL is due on Thursday and she tried castor oil yesterday, didn't work for her, and she is trying it again right now.... Which I personally wouldn't do two days in a row, maybe a week apart, but not two days in a row.


----------



## Sassymom

I am so ready to serve the eviction notice to my LO. I have been trying all the old wives tales (minus acupuncture and castor oil ) I have been doing squats and rolling my hips and dtd trying to give him the motivation to get out. Thunderstorms are rolling in tonight so hopefully the low pressure will help too hahaha. I just can't wait to meet him!


----------



## Mummafrog

Gertrude I remember you :) Sooo much congratulations on the little bean, wishing you a perfectly smooth and happy nine months. I hope you'll stick around and update us from time to time <3

Ooh Jennifer good luck!! I really hope it doesn't take too long and you have a wonderful experience, just think of your DD's face when she see's the new baby :hugs:

Loving reading about all the niggles and aches and pains ladies, I want to see these babies! :happydance:

AFM been getting cramps and braxton hicks but there is no pattern and they are not strong at all, definitely feeling her engage more though; her bum is moving down from under my ribs and how I feel her movements are changing... is anyone else feeling movement in their arse? OUCH WHY :haha: Also increase in discharge :blush:


----------



## LegoHouse

I've been having crazy regular braxton hicks. Crying when I have to be on my own. Feeling nervous. But with two previous 41 weekers I refuse to get my hopes up lol


----------



## Exmxb

Mummafrog said:


> Gertrude I remember you :) Sooo much congratulations on the little bean, wishing you a perfectly smooth and happy nine months. I hope you'll stick around and update us from time to time <3
> 
> Ooh Jennifer good luck!! I really hope it doesn't take too long and you have a wonderful experience, just think of your DD's face when she see's the new baby :hugs:
> 
> Loving reading about all the niggles and aches and pains ladies, I want to see these babies! :happydance:
> 
> AFM been getting cramps and braxton hicks but there is no pattern and they are not strong at all, definitely feeling her engage more though; her bum is moving down from under my ribs and how I feel her movements are changing... is anyone else feeling movement in their arse? OUCH WHY :haha: Also increase in discharge :blush:

Yes my little man's movements have changed to twitchy movements instead of straight karate. It reminds me of a newborn baby when they startle. AND it feels like he's trying to tunnel out with his head, if ya know what i mean ! Not the most pleasant feeling in the world.


----------



## JerseyRose

I've been getting Braxton hicks here and there, and praying that they get stronger and turn out to be the start of real contractions and then they go away :(

I see my ob today and will get him to check my cervix again. Last week I was 1cm but my cervix was still quite long so I'm hoping it's shortened up over the last week and hopefully he can do a sweep. 

We've tried dtd many times (seriously my DH wants it more now to get her out than when we put her in there haha), but it's not working! They even say the big O helps because it releases oxytocin but nope, did nothing. I've tried walking around heaps and even caster oil which I never thought I'd try but I'm gettin desperate! My midwife said it was fine she just said don't take more than a tablespoon. It didn't do anything, didn't even give me the runs (luckily)! 

I guess this little cherub will come when she's ready, even though mummy and daddy are soooooooo ready!

It's kind of getting annoying getting messages from people everyday asking how I feel and if there has been any progress. It's nice they're concerned but everyday is getting a bit much!

I think the pain in the butt that some ladies are getting is from the baby laying on your sciatic nerve. I've had it occasionally since around 25 weeks and it's like someone stabbing you in the butt lol.

My hands and feet are so swollen now so I'm treating myself to a massage today! 

Good luck to you all ladies, hope to hear some more birth announcements soon!!


----------



## jenniferannex

Thank you everyone for the good luck wishes! I will keep you updated :)

Wow a lot of you are getting the labour symptoms so hopefully not long for us all eeeeek :D


----------



## Exmxb

I'm freaking out! Anybody had any dramatic reduced movement?! I'm about to call my dr, but the hospital is 30 miles away and my dad has a truck and I feel terrible making him trek me all the way there just to send me on my way. 

It's almost 6:30 and I haven't felt movement since before 4!!!


----------



## LegoHouse

2 and a half hours? Have you tried a bath? Cold drink? I don't think you should panic just yet if it's been 2.5 hours x


----------



## jenniferannex

Exam as lego house said get a cold drink and lie on your left side for about 30 mins and if you still don't feel him maybe call then? Xx


----------



## Exmxb

I've tried cold water, koolaid, and food. And right now I'm eating a big bowl of garlic-y spaghetti, so if that doesn't work then I will call after.


----------



## TillyMoo

Seems cruel but I poke my tummy to get baby to move.. Always works. If the cold drinks, food, laying on your side, bath don't work you could try poking! Xx


----------



## jenniferannex

TillyMoo said:


> Seems cruel but I poke my tummy to get baby to move.. Always works. If the cold drinks, food, laying on your side, bath don't work you could try poking! Xx

I am also guilty of giving baby a poke!! It works for me also, worth a try! Xx


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Induction for me tomorrow also ;) 
Good luck Jennifer :)


----------



## confuzion

Good luck proudmomma and Jennifer. Hope that little boy starts moving soon Exmxb.


----------



## Exmxb

SIGH I hate having to retype posts. (And I totally poke baby all day lol, it wasn't working though) OKAY so I'm pretty upset and felt like I didn't really receive much reassurance from going to the hospital. I called them around 7 and didn't receive a call back until 7:40 which is pretty unusual for my hospital, which gave me an idea that they're busy with lots of women/babies. Dr asked me to come in to see what was going on, we arrived around 8:30, because my dad was kinda taking his sweet time getting up and ready.

Got to the hospital, they wouldn't let me walk which was kind of annoying but mostly embarrassing. So they wheeled me up to the birthing suite and put me in a room, I didn't see the dr in the nurse's station, so I figured she was busy. The nurse came in and hooked me up with the contraction monitor and the heart rate monitor. As soon as the heart rate monitor was on he was kicking like crazy of course.... However, his heart rate was ALL OVER THE PLACE, occasionally dipping down in 150s, and spiking up over 200 many times. I was monitored for a good hour and a half, and his heart rate never stayed anywhere stable, just kept bouncing all over the place. And all this time, I still had not seen the ob. Finally, the nurse came in, said that I was all set to go, took the monitors off and left. 

Throughout the almost two hours I was there, I did not see the ob, not even once. They didn't check anything besides heart rate, and to me, the heart rate seemed unstable. I am annoyed with the care I received, and do not feel more reassured. Yes, he is moving around now, but his heart rate does not seem good to me.


----------



## Rel

I have been to the hospital because I thought that I may be in early labour last week and I was monitored for contractions and the baby's heart rate. It was the same as for your little one. It kept going up and down, but I actually think that at this time it must be normal. I think I noticed that her heart rate went up when she was active. It was more impressive this time than other times for me, but I had noticed it before. That is usually how I can tell that I am having a contraction, the baby's heart rate goes up as well...
Try not to worry too much, I'm sure that if there was something wrong they would have told you or at least done the necessary, but it would be nice to be properly reassured...


----------



## JerseyRose

So I seen my ob this arv and he said my cervix has shortened and softened and I'm now 1-2cm. He did a sweep and he said she should come on her own but he's booked me in for induction next Tuesday! I sooo hope I go on my own but I'm so happy that she will be here by early next week at the latest!


----------



## jenniferannex

Exm sorry you didn't have the best experience at the hospital :nope: I hope everything's ok! 

Jersey rose eeeek how exciting! I hope he comes on his own too!! :)

Oooh proudmomma good luck!! In currently sat in the waiting room as they are rammed the midwife said :nope: so annoying they tell you to come for a certain time but then leave you waiting! 
So exciting I hope you are seen to quickly!!! :)


----------



## Frizzabelle

Good luck on the inductions ladies!

With regards to baby's heart rate I was told that they like to see variation . It's when the heart rate stays the same for a long period that they worry? 
My bubs hasn't moved as much yesterday and today but he's just started hiccuping so I'm guessing he's fine lol x


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

Exmxb said:


> SIGH I hate having to retype posts. (And I totally poke baby all day lol, it wasn't working though) OKAY so I'm pretty upset and felt like I didn't really receive much reassurance from going to the hospital. I called them around 7 and didn't receive a call back until 7:40 which is pretty unusual for my hospital, which gave me an idea that they're busy with lots of women/babies. Dr asked me to come in to see what was going on, we arrived around 8:30, because my dad was kinda taking his sweet time getting up and ready.
> 
> Got to the hospital, they wouldn't let me walk which was kind of annoying but mostly embarrassing. So they wheeled me up to the birthing suite and put me in a room, I didn't see the dr in the nurse's station, so I figured she was busy. The nurse came in and hooked me up with the contraction monitor and the heart rate monitor. As soon as the heart rate monitor was on he was kicking like crazy of course.... However, his heart rate was ALL OVER THE PLACE, occasionally dipping down in 150s, and spiking up over 200 many times. I was monitored for a good hour and a half, and his heart rate never stayed anywhere stable, just kept bouncing all over the place. And all this time, I still had not seen the ob. Finally, the nurse came in, said that I was all set to go, took the monitors off and left.
> 
> Throughout the almost two hours I was there, I did not see the ob, not even once. They didn't check anything besides heart rate, and to me, the heart rate seemed unstable. I am annoyed with the care I received, and do not feel more reassured. Yes, he is moving around now, but his heart rate does not seem good to me.

How frustrating. Even IF things are normal, they should be there to explain why and answer your questions to reassure you. This is exactly why I DO NOT want to give birth in a hospital... they're just so inconsiderate and lack communication, and don't get me started on bedside manner!!

I'm sorry they didn't reassure you and make you feel safe and satisfied after leaving.


----------



## Jess812

Well heres to 39 weeks pregnant!! 

7 days to go.. But im betting he will be late!
 



Attached Files:







2014-05-26 09.54.43-2.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## jenniferannex

Hope it happens soon Jess!! :)

So I've just been induced with a pessary, I've got my fingers crossed not too long now!!!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

I was told to come here at 7:30 . Got to my room right away but still didn't see a doctor . 
ExMxb - as for the HB going up and down . That's what they are looking for . It's called non stress test and they need to see that babys heart beat is reacting to his movements and changing it's beat to faster and slower . I had this twice a week for the passed 2 weeks because of my preeclampsia . So actually if the HB would not do that , they would not send you home . So all it's good ;)


----------



## CaliDreaming

Jennifer, Proudmomma--good luck with your inductions!!

JerseyRose--I'm set to be induced next Tuesday too! The doctor does not think I will make it to then and neither do I. I was 2 cm at my last cervix check and had thinned some, but I have been having BHs and increased discharge so I think the end is near for me!! :happydance: If not, it's going to be a very long week because these BHs are making things very uncomfortable.


----------



## lindsaygaye

Hi, I'd like to join your group? I'm due June 22nd and I am having a boy!


----------



## Jess812

jenniferannex said:


> Hope it happens soon Jess!! :)
> 
> So I've just been induced with a pessary, I've got my fingers crossed not too long now!!!

thanks & good luck to you!! x


----------



## TillyMoo

That's good to know proud momma, thx for sharing. And good luck today, hope all goes smoothly! Xx

Good luck to you too Jennifer- you'll be holding your little baby in no time! Xx


----------



## gertrude

thanks for remembering me ladies! good luck with your labours x


----------



## Sizzles

I too remember your story Gertrude. I'm happy to hear things are looking more positive and I wish you all the best with this pregnancy!

Hi Lindsay!

Ooh Cali! I hope this is it for you and you're not kept uncomfortable for longer than necessary!


----------



## Exmxb

ProudMomma2Be said:


> I was told to come here at 7:30 . Got to my room right away but still didn't see a doctor .
> ExMxb - as for the HB going up and down . That's what they are looking for . It's called non stress test and they need to see that babys heart beat is reacting to his movements and changing it's beat to faster and slower . I had this twice a week for the passed 2 weeks because of my preeclampsia . So actually if the HB would not do that , they would not send you home . So all it's good ;)

That's not what they told me though, they told me they wanted to get a steady reading for a period of time. It was not a comforting experience.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Starting to have contractions every 15 minutes . Quite paint full also ...


----------



## confuzion

lindsaygaye said:


> Hi, I'd like to join your group? I'm due June 22nd and I am having a boy!

Of course :) Welcome lindsay.

Good luck ladies! So many of you are so close!


----------



## Boothh

Exmxb - maybe they meant a steady reading as in what they'd consider to be a good healthy reading x 

Frizz - and anybody else - please remember that hiccups are an involuntary action so you cant class it as a movement xx

Proudmomma - good luck!

AFM - I can officially say I'm having my baby NEXT WEEK!


----------



## pinkpassion

I agree about the heart beat going up and down, that's also what they told me they needed to see!! I'm sorry it was a poor experience though, the Dr should have come in and seen you or someone should have been reassuring, but I never leave the hospital until I am fully assured that things are perfect!! 
So exciting about all the inductions and babies being born! I am positive I'll have my little girl in the next week and a half... I've been having a ton more pain today, my contractions have gotten quite strong, I had to lean over the chair earlier and I got so hot, like a serious hot flash from it... I've also been in the bathroom several times today with diarrhea! :/... hopefully a clear out, now my back is hurting and won't stop!!!


----------



## JerseyRose

Wow you sound so close pinkpassion! 

Oh how exciting that we're due to be induced on the same day Cali! I also think that I'll go before then, just because of the increased discharge and BH. Fingers crossed for both of us to go naturally before Tuesday!


----------



## pinkpassion

Yeah, I just worry that it's too soon yet, but when little bug decides to come there won't be any stopping her! I'm excited to watch all of us and see what becomes of all our aches and pains and discharge!!!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Got epidural at 10 pm . 6 cm and -1 . They say it's gonna be fast tho . I am so hungry and tired . But I don't think he is going to be here before midnight ...


----------



## confuzion

Can't wait for the update on his arrival proudmomma!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Ladies can you believe I just gave birth a couple of hours ago?!?! It all happened so fast I had to go to the nearest hospital by ambulance and almost didn't make it in time. No time for pain meds but it all went really fast. Baby and I are doing just fine. Ethan Kyle was 6 lb 11 oz and 19.5 inches. Still can't believe he's here. Up until an hour or so before delivery, i had every intention of going in to work! I was so surprised because dd1 was a long labor!!


----------



## confuzion

:shock: Oh my Cali. Glad to hear you and Ethan are doing well! You're very lucky to have such a quick labor :haha:. Congratulations!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Well things are really moving quickly!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## BlaireUK

CaliDreaming said:


> Ladies can you believe I just gave birth a couple of hours ago?!?! It all happened so fast I had to go to the nearest hospital by ambulance and almost didn't make it in time. No time for pain meds but it all went really fast. Baby and I are doing just fine. Ethan Kyle was 6 lb 11 oz and 19.5 inches. Still can't believe he's here. Up until an hour or so before delivery, i had every intention of going in to work! I was so surprised because dd1 was a long labor!!

Congratulations Cali! Ethan sounds adorable and I'm glad your birth was a quick but safe one. Enjoy your baby moon...


----------



## JerseyRose

OMG Cali congrats!! Can't believe I was only just saying a few hours ago how nice it is to have someone else due to be induced on the same day as me haha! Glad it went quick for you and you're both doing well :)

Is anyone else leaking fluid? I've been wearing a panty liner the last few days because fluid keeps wetting my undies along with my plug. Now I think what if that's my waters slowly leaking and I don't even realise?


----------



## Boothh

Congrats Cali! 

JerseyRose - I'd go get swabbed if you think it could be waters, they might induce you sooner because of the risk of infection if it is x


----------



## LalaR

Cali congratulations!!! Enjoy this time with your precious bundle! Quick is not a bad thing.


----------



## Frizzabelle

Congratulations Cali! Glad you got to the hospital in time! I'm terrified of not making it this time...first labour was 2.5 hours and told to expect this one to be quicker. DH has been told how to deliver at home by my midwife ha! He's super scared now. 
Enjoy your new baby boy x


----------



## jenniferannex

Hi all! Well no news from me! Had to take the pessary out at 12 last night as it was giving me constant contractions and making babies heart rate go all over the place! They took it out and babies heart rate settled and my pains gradually stopped. So just waiting until 12 today to be examined again and to be induced with the gel. 

Proudmomma sounds like things are progressing well for you! Good luck!

Cali, wow that was fast!! Congratulations!! :)

Jersey i agree with booth to go and get checked to see if it was your waters :)


----------



## Sqwidge

Congrats Cali!

Gosh it's making me so nervous with everyone getting so close to having their babies/having babies!!

My little one needs to stay tucked up until section date, nothing is ready until then...I'm so scared s/he is going to come early.

Also had the freakiest dream last night that baby was pushing my stomach out with its head and I could actually see it (stomach skin had thinned considerably) and hold it. Then it would go back in and then do the same thing again. Then I had like a zipper on my tummy and undid it and the baby was wearing a sleep suit, and I couldn't resist checking what it was (boy!) I can't really remember what happened after that and then I woke up!


----------



## TillyMoo

Congrats Cali!


----------



## Mummafrog

Congratulations Cali that's amazing! Super happy for yoou :) Love the name Ethan <3

Good luck to everyone else for everything that's happening with you!

I thought I might be going into labour last night.. we dtd and my partner fell asleep about 12:30 but I had this near constant back pain and couldn't sleep, then by about 2am it was tightening and pain in my tummy that then moved to my back and it was coming about every 6 minutes. There was a time they were every 2 minutes just not very strong. Pretty sure I can call those mild contractions? OH woke up again and we were up till about 3:30am wondering whether it was going any where but I got really tired all of a sudden and they eased off and I fell asleep.. woke up sore but seems to have tailed off. 
Really hoping it means it's not too far away :) Feeling so ready.


----------



## Sizzles

Ooh, exciting Mummafrog!

Congratulations (again!) Cali! I guess Ethan didn't want mommy going to work!


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

Sqwidge said:


> Congrats Cali!
> 
> Gosh it's making me so nervous with everyone getting so close to having their babies/having babies!!
> 
> My little one needs to stay tucked up until section date, nothing is ready until then...I'm so scared s/he is going to come early.
> 
> Also had the freakiest dream last night that baby was pushing my stomach out with its head and I could actually see it (stomach skin had thinned considerably) and hold it. Then it would go back in and then do the same thing again. Then I had like a zipper on my tummy and undid it and the baby was wearing a sleep suit, and I couldn't resist checking what it was (boy!) I can't really remember what happened after that and then I woke up!

Holy, that's a crazy dream Sqwidge!! Haha, freaky! I know what you mean about feeling like the baby will come early. I had my OB appt yesterday and I'm 1 cm dilated and have quite the thin cervix for this gestation apparently, but she said that was to be expected due to preterm contractions (and having gone into PTL at 27 weeks). But I'm still on the progesterone suppositories until Saturday to slow dilation, so who knows what'll happen when I stop taking them at 36 weeks!

Feeling lots of BH, though they're irregular. I've already had some random ones I've had to stop and breathe through. Only time shall tell!


----------



## Sqwidge

I had a weird one when I was pregnant with Josh as well (I mean I had loads of weird ones but this is the only one that's stuck out from that time) where he was lying on the sofa and slowly his face morphed into my sister in law. At that point I was only about 16weeks and didn't know what we were having. But yeah I have the most bizarre dreams anyway, just a little bit more freaky when pregnant I guess!! Oh and now whenever baby bear pushes out on my tummy I think it's gonna do what it did in my dream - it's completely taking over me at the moment!

Also technically today is my first day of maternity leave! So so happy! Josh is also at a friends house until two and I am getting my eyebrows threaded and doing a spot of shopping! Was going to get a pedicure but didn't book and didn't realise that they would be so busy today! So need to get that done tomorrow or getting sister in law to paint my toes ready for my maternity shoot on Thursday!

Hope all stays quiet for you 2pups xxx


----------



## Sassymom

Oh wow, congrats Cali!!


----------



## SweetMel

Cali, I'm so happy for you that you didn't have to be induced. Congratulations on your quick labor.


----------



## 1eighty

went in for the induction this morning only to be told the delivery suite was busy and that i would be sent home. :(

they did an NST, picked up some tightenings and stuff but nothing to write home about. he's stayed head down and is now 3/5 from being just on the brim yesterday. got a sweep, got sent home.

gonna DTD as hubby took the rest of the day off, see if that has any effect.

if nothing, then we go back in thursday morning, but this time i get priority as we've already been cancelled the once.


----------



## x Zaly x

Congrats Cali! 

Wow this is getting really exciting with all these babies being born :D 

I'm full term today woohoo! Can't wait to meet my Lo:happydance:


----------



## TillyMoo

Aw how frustrating 1eighty, hopefully this afternoons activities will get things rolling! Xx


----------



## Rel

Cali, congratulations!

1eighty, that was bad luck, but hopefully baby will come before thursday!

AFM no more anything. Everything has stopped and I am starting to believe that this child is wanting to stay in as long as possible, when the other two had been in a rush to get out. Tomorrow, I will be the longest I have been pregnant yet.
I am not in a rush as I can now do things and go out but it will be nice having my little girl in my arms and not having to worry about the practicalities of the birth (kids, time...)


----------



## heather1212

Congratulations Cali!
Eek it's all getting so real!
I thought I was going into labour in the night but the pains were like period cramps which I don't remember contractions to feel like. But they would come and then go again. But it really panicked me as I was home alone with my little boy and I was thinking do I ring my husband at work and do I ring the in laws to come and stay in witb my little boy?? But I thought I would wait it out and see if anything came of it but after a few hours I managed to go back to sleep as it died off. I've had period type cramps all day today though so I don't know if it means that things are moving in the right direction but man I am so super anxious now about going in to labour and I'm now worried about the baby coming quickly etc.
I was definitely not this anxious last time round!


----------



## Boothh

Sounds like it's all starting to kick off around here :happydance:

Thought I'd share our leaving outfit options seeing as I took a photo earlier :) 

https://i825.photobucket.com/albums/zz173/boothh/2255821E-9FB2-4574-B9C2-97273F3B8909.jpg

Can't wait to find out which one it will be now :happydance:


----------



## Sassymom

So cute boothh! I could not have had the will power you have shown not to find out the gender!


----------



## Babym

Love the outfits boothh, where are they from? I'd love something similar for our baby to meet ds in once we know! X


----------



## Boothh

Sassymom said:


> So cute boothh! I could not have had the will power you have shown not to find out the gender!

Thanks! I'm about 95% it's a boy! It's actually been really fun to have a surprise this time as we found out with both our boys, I'm glad we did it once! Soo excited for that moment now though! I know it's special either way when they are born but it will super special to find out the gender at the same time :) 
10 more sleeps until my section!


----------



## Sqwidge

Those outfits are really cute! I can't wait to see Josh's face when he comes in to see his baby brother/sister! We're not telling anyone what the baby is (during initial 'We're ok, baby's here phone calls') until he has been and seen the baby after school. We're not getting a girl/boy outfit though - can't wait to go pink or blue mad once baby is here!! We gave most of Josh's clothes away as we didn't think we would want another baby. Just got a neutral sleepsuit with a phrase about a bear (says something like 'a very cute little bear' or something)/picture of winnie the pooh on it.

We found out with Josh but not this one and I'm really excited! 4 weeks till my section!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Nicholas Luke was born may 27th at 1:21 am , 8 pounds 7.5ounces ( at 37+3 ) , 20 inches long . 
Just one push and he was out . And no tear or anything &#128079;


----------



## Boothh

Congrats Proudmomma :flower: xxx


----------



## heather1212

Congratulations proudmomma!


----------



## x Zaly x

Congrats proudmomma xx


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

Congrats ProudMomma!!!! Wow.. 37+3.. that's like 2 weeks away. My god it's starting to hit me!!


----------



## jenniferannex

Congratulations proudmomma!! :)


I'm still stuck in hospital nothing is happening for me apart from the odd contraction and a bloody show, it's just going to be like it was with DD1 and I get tears in my eyes thinking about it! :( the delivery suite is so busy there was a lady waiting 3 days to go up and have her waters broke! I just wanted this induction to go smoothly and happen quicker than last time but it doesn't look that way :nope:


----------



## Sizzles

Congratulations Proudmomma, and definitely well done you! :thumbup:


----------



## BlaireUK

Congratulations proudmomma... Eeek 37+3 feels seems early to me! 

:hugs: Jenniferanne. Sounds very frustrating being stuck in hospital with all that waiting... :growlmad: Fx'd your lo makes their appearance very soon for you.


----------



## LalaR

Congratulations proud momma!! Brilliant news. Well done with the pushing and no tearing. What I would give to make my episiotomy go away!!!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

ProudMomma2Be said:


> Nicholas Luke was born may 27th at 1:21 am , 8 pounds 7.5ounces ( at 37+3 ) , 20 inches long .
> Just one push and he was out . And no tear or anything &#128079;





:kiss::baby:


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

ProudMomma2Be said:


> ProudMomma2Be said:
> 
> 
> Nicholas Luke was born may 27th at 1:21 am , 8 pounds 7.5ounces ( at 37+3 ) , 20 inches long .
> Just one push and he was out . And no tear or anything &#128079;
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 769299
> 
> 
> :kiss::baby:Click to expand...

He is SO cute!!! :laugh2:


----------



## Sqwidge

Congrats proudmama! He's a cutie!

I don't know if I should be worried or not, but baby hasn't been moving as much as normal the last couple of days. Yesterday bear was very quiet until just before bed then had a mental few minutes; today pretty much the same. S/he is definitely moving just not as much as they have been recently. Do I need to get checked do you think? I mean like right now there is definite movement but just seems less than normal.


----------



## TillyMoo

Wow congrats proudmomma, little Nicholas is just beautiful, well done you xx


----------



## TillyMoo

Awww, Jennifer I feel for you, must be very annoying. While you're feeling frustrated now don't forget that your baby will come soon & these few days will melt away once you get that first cuddle of your little bundle xx


----------



## kaylacrouch93

Congrats to the new mommy's! & Hang in there to the mommy thats being induced hopefully soon you will have your baby in your arms!


----------



## TillyMoo

Squidge, I'm noticing changes in movement. Definitely less frequent this past week or so but still at least 10 movements a day which is what my midwife said to look for at the last apt. Hard not to worry I know but if you are concerned it can't hurt to get checked out xx


----------



## confuzion

Congrats proudmomma! He's gorgeous! 1 push?! Amazing lady!

Hugs to you Jennifer. Hope it goes better this time around :hugs:.


----------



## SweetMel

Congratulations proudmamma. He is such a sweetheart.


----------



## Frizzabelle

Congrats proudmamma! What a good size xx


----------



## Rel

Congratulations, Proudmomma!


----------



## heather1212

well all these cramps and strong braxton hicks I was having was leading me to think my baby would be coming soon but it all seems to have died down now!
I've just had a much needed good night's sleep with no pains or anything waking me up!
Think these babies like to tease us don't they!


----------



## JerseyRose

So I'm at the hospital on the ctg, my waters broke but they're only trickling. Not sure what's going to happen they might send me home tonight and induce me tomorrow because I'm not having contractions yet. 

Will hopefully update soon!


----------



## Pinga

Congratulations to all the New Mamas! :flower:

They will all be here soon now.

Scan this afternoon to check position of the baby. Really hoping it is head or bum down so planned C-section can go a head without being admitted early for unstable lie.

I can't believe its only 22 days until I meet my last child!


----------



## Sizzles

Aw Proudmomma - Nicholas is a real cutie-pie!


----------



## Boothh

Good luck JerseyRose! 

I finally hit single figures! 9 days to go!


----------



## kaylacrouch93

Anybody else get this really painful feeling when you wake up and have to pee really bad? I did last night i thought for sure i wouldn't make it to the bathroom as i had to bend over the whole way there.. It kinda freaked me out. I know it was prob baby laying weird but still.


----------



## SweetMel

Good luck jerseyrose. I hope things begin soon.


----------



## Mummafrog

Oh my goodness proudmomma, he's so beautiful! Well done and congratulations :D

Oh Jennifer :hugs: Really hoping it happens for you soon, at least you're in the process, keep focusing on the light at the end of the tunnel which is cradling your baby <3

Sqwidge - I noticed a change in movements as baby started to have very little room too and I do think it's quite normal but I did go in and get monitored and everything was fine, the reassurance was very nice and being monitored etc isn't a bad experience. I think it's worth going in once if you've noticed a reduction in movements for a day or two, the midwives certainly encourage it. X

Not much different to report here; just uncomfy and very hormonal, feel like my body is getting ready.. thoughts of the birth and my newborn seem to have consumed my whole brain, there is no room for anything else :haha:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Wow it's all happening here!

Congrats proudmama, he's adorable. :)

Good luck to those being induced, waiting for things to happen etc.


AFM - Had my last scan (hopefully!) today - little monkey is estimated to weight about 6lb 8oz already, which is what I weighed when I was born (on time!)! He wouldn't let the technician measure his leg - kept kicking at her.


----------



## Sizzles

Ella_Hopeful said:


> He wouldn't let the technician measure his leg - kept kicking at her.

LEAVE. ME. ALONE!!! :haha:

I had a midwife appointment today. Measuring bang on and the baby's head is at the 'brim' (of my cervix?? Is that right??). Does that count as having dropped, or does it have to have partially/fully engaged before it's classed as 'dropped'?


----------



## LegoHouse

Brim means the babies head is sat at the top of your pubic bone and isn't engaged yet x


----------



## 1eighty

@sizzles:


LegoHouse said:


> Brim means the babies head is sat at the top of your pubic bone and isn't engaged yet x

but don't let that make you sad or anything - on monday the MW told me mine was at the brim, and when they examined me on tuesday (when i was meant to be induced) he was 3/5ths. progress can happen literally overnight!


----------



## LegoHouse

My son was still brim when I went into hospital in labour at 3cm dilated. It really doesn't mean anything xx


----------



## Boothh

Had my last mw appointment today! Baby is 3/5 engaged and she seemed to think it might try and make a move before my section!


----------



## Sizzles

Thanks ladies for the clarification.


----------



## Exmxb

Have there been any updates from the first two early mamas we had?


----------



## trinity_enigm

Goodness this thread is moving fast! Feels like the babies are starting to really get going- congratulations to the new mummies!!

I saw my midwife yesterday for 38 week appointment and she found ++ protein in my urine and sent me off for further blood and urine tests straight away and had to see the midwife again today. Basically I am borderline for pre-eclampsia and the midwife said I had to give up work today and rest so have now gone on maternity leave 2 days early.

Am seeing the midwife again tomorrow who will repeat the same blood and urine tests I had the other day. Hopefully things will stay low enough that I don't have to be sent to hospital. Other than that- no movement, not feeling bh or any twinges and am 1/5 engaged.


----------



## Exmxb

And congratulations to all the new mamas... I'm getting pretty irritable waiting, ex-SIL just had her baby this morning.


----------



## jenniferannex

Evening ladies, glad to hear everyone is doing well, trinity I hope your results so stay low enough!!

Thank you everyone for the kind words! Still not much movement here but I'm feeling in a better mood. Babies head is still very high so the plan is to take me up to theatre tomorrow to do a controlled water break just incase the cord comes down, fingers crossed babies head comes down first so I can have a natural labour! Will update you all when I can! Xxx


----------



## BlaireUK

Best of luck Jenniferanne. I hope it's all straightforward and you get the birth you want and your lo arrives nice and safely. x


----------



## LalaR

Good luck Jennifer. Get walking or bouncing on a gym ball as much as you can to let gravity bring the head down. It helped me in the couple of days before Lewis was born.

I am so so tired today. Lewis had me up most of last night wanting to feed. He lost about 10% weight so I am just bf'ing him whenever he wants it. Exhausting!!


----------



## asmcsm

Congrats to all the new mommas!! Can't wait to join you all!

I went for my apt today and mentioned that the rash I started getting last week has gotten worse and more itchy. From the looks of it it is most likely PUPPP since it started on my belly where my stretch marks are and has proceeded to spread to my thighs, bum, legs and arms. It's terrible, nothing stops the itch, not even hydro-cortisone cream which my MW said I could use sparingly. She also okayed benedryl before bed to help but it doesn't really, they seem worse at night :? I actually have bruises on my thighs from where I scratched it so hard while sleeping, I try not to scratch during the day but it's soooooo hard. However, they made me do a blood test at the apt so that they can rule out cholestasis first. Hopefully it's just PUPPP since cholestasis increases the risk of still birth as it stresses the baby's liver. If I happen to have it, they will induce ASAP.


----------



## confuzion

Hopefully it's just PUPPS asm. That sounds terrible :sad1:.


----------



## kaylacrouch93

Well I'm sitting at the hospital having contractions every 3-5 mins. 2 cm dilated 60%effaced babies head is low.. Waiting for them to come check me again at 1am


----------



## confuzion

Keep us posted Kayla. Hopefully it won't be long til that little guy is here :)


----------



## BlaireUK

Good luck Kayla, I hope your lo doesn't keep you waiting too long.

Asmcsm - I really feel for you. My sister had exactly the same issue as you in the last few weeks. Her liver function came back borderline. They still refused to induce her until 39+3. Those last few weeks were horrendous for her. She found cold baths were the only way to get immmediate but temporary relief from the itching. :hugs:


----------



## jenniferannex

Thank you girls! Lala all I've been doing is walking up and down stairs and bouncing on my ball :haha: this baby is desperate to stay put! 

Asm, I hope that's all it is! I bet that's so irritating! :nope:

Good luck Kayla!! :D


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks BlaireUK. I'm really hoping my labs come back okay. The only things that have helped my itching had been lukewarm oatmeal baths, swimming in my in-laws pool or placing cold packs on the areas that are itching. But like you said, it's only ever temporary relief and it makes it really hard to sit at work all day without being able to do any of those :? Just hoping that I go into labor soon since giving birth seems to be the only solution.


----------



## kaylacrouch93

They hooked me up to iv fluids to try to stop contractions Worked for 20 mins then contractions came back.. Still just a little over 2 cm dilated.. Waiting to here from Dr to see what we gonna do edit** I was admitted overnight and gave nubain. Its wearing off. Now I also have a temp of 99.1


----------



## Irish Girl

Congrats Ladies on the new arrivals! 

After being sure I would have our little girl at 37+2 its now a week later and she is still in there! I keep getting cramping but then it goes away again so really not sure how long she is going to keep us waiting!

Wishing quick labours for all of you still waiting xxx


----------



## Boothh

Iv been having weekly liver function tests that have been coming back borderline, my itching is driving me mad too, I have some menthol cream that helps at night and antihistamines but it doesn't really stop it. So frustrating :(


----------



## JerseyRose

Jordan Ava was born at 6.29pm 7pounds 13ounces. We are all doing well after a very long day! She is beautiful and more than I could ever ask for, we are so in love!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## JerseyRose

And again
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Frizzabelle

Congratulations jersey! She's gorgeous! x


----------



## Boothh

Congrats JerseyRose she's beautiful xxx


----------



## BlaireUK

JerseyRose - Jordan Ava is absolutely beautiful. Congratulations. :cloud9:


----------



## TillyMoo

Awww Jerseyrose, your little daughter is a little beauty, well done you, hope you're doing well xx


----------



## LegoHouse

Ohhhhh I am girl broody. Maybe I should have one more... :lol:


----------



## TillyMoo

Saw mw today & got all excited as she said I was 4/5ths in relation to brim. Had thought that meant the head was 4/5ths of the way down into my pelvis but when I consulted dr Google is would appear it means that the head has dropped 1/5th of the way into my pelvis & still has 4/5ths to go. Feeling frustrated & a bit of a dope for not clarifying with the mw at the time!


----------



## LalaR

Congratulations jersey. She is beautiful! Xx


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

Congrats Jersey!! :D


----------



## Sizzles

Very cute! Congratulations Jerseyrose!


----------



## confuzion

Jersey - oh my word, she is so adorable!! Congratulations hon!!


----------



## Babym

Aww congratulations to all those with the new additions!! Can't believe the babies are now starting to arrive!! X


----------



## Sqwidge

Congrats Jersey!

AFM had my maternity shoot today, can't wait to see the pictures! Although wish my son was not so full of it and trying to direct the shoot instead of just relaxing lol! They do say never to work with children! He was cute for the most part, just frustrating that when we'd say look at mummy he would move his entire body or head instead of just 'looking'!!!


----------



## Mummafrog

Yaay congratulations Jersey! She is soo beautiful, my goodness :D


----------



## asmcsm

Awww congrats Jersey she's precious!



Boothh said:


> Iv been having weekly liver function tests that have been coming back borderline, my itching is driving me mad too, I have some menthol cream that helps at night and antihistamines but it doesn't really stop it. So frustrating :(

I feel your pain :? The itching really is unbearable. I'd gladly go back to puking every day instead. Every day my itching spreads even more. It's now gotten to my hands and down to my ankles. Feet, chest and face seem to be the only places left that aren't itchy. I've been applying aloe gel that has tea tree extract and lidocaine every couple hours during the night so I can get some sleep. Hoping I get my blood results back tomorrow.


----------



## LalaR

Here are a couple of photos of our wee man. I can't believe he is over a week old already!!
I am now healing up and feeling a lot better. He was born by very emergency forceps delivery due to foetal distress. It was all a bit scary at the time although he is absolutely perfect now. Not impressed with the episiotomy though!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## LalaR

And another!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## confuzion

OMG lala he is so precious!! Tearing up just looking at him. Congrats again hon!! Hope he continues to do perfect :)


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Beautiful babies ladies! So glad to see happy healthy sunflowers!


----------



## Boothh

He's so cute Lala! Is that dino outfit from next? It's on my buy list if we have a boy :haha:


----------



## LalaR

Yes booth, it's a next one. The only outfit I bought before his arrival! 
Not long now for you!!


----------



## Sqwidge

Soooo cute!!!


----------



## Sizzles

Very cute Lala! I love the black and white stripes!


----------



## TillyMoo

Cute lil boy you have there lala!


----------



## Rel

That's it!
Anthea was born on the 30th of May at 11.09.


----------



## trinity_enigm

Oh jersey and lala- they're both gorgeous!

Saw the midwife and consultant today- luckily protein in urine is lower so they're happy for the moment but have to go back on Monday and if blood pressure is up or there is protein in urine then they will be inducing me! Hope everything is ok- I really don't fancy being induced!


----------



## joeyjo

Got a coming home outfit :) just need to pack a hospital bag now. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## TillyMoo

Congrats rel!


----------



## Mummafrog

Already congrats Rel, but I'll do it again, huge congratulations hun! :hugs:

Aww Joey, I don't think much of 'going home outfits' but yours is just precious :)

39 weeks today for me  wow.. feeling like it's getting close.


----------



## confuzion

Rel said:


> That's it!
> Anthea was born on the 30th of May at 11.09.

congrats!


----------



## pinkpassion

Just got back from Dr 2 cm dilated and 50% effaced!!! Could be anytime now.. Woo hoo!!!!


----------



## Sassymom

Wow! Lots of new babies!! Congrats mamas!!

AFM: had my dr appointment yesterday, I am 3 cm and 80% effaced but baby is still floating around the swimming pool. I'm doing squats and walking to try and get him to engage soon! I want my baby here too!


----------



## Sizzles

Congratulations Rel!

Cute outfit Joeyjo!


----------



## Frizzabelle

Congratulations rel! x


----------



## kaylacrouch93

Im so frustrated right now.. the past 3 days i have been having regular contractions Yet i have not dilated any more than a 2.. My dr prescribed me Pain meds so i can atleast get some rest.. I had my appt earlier and he hooked me up to a FST and my contractions was like this Big, 3-4 small contractions then big one again.. I had 3 big ones in 15 mins. but contractions was like 2 mins aparts :( I just wish he would decide to come join us soon!


----------



## jenniferannex

Congratulations Jersey and rel!!! :) these babies are coming in fast now!!!

I also have some news, baby Ella Was born this morning 30th may at 8.52am weighing 8lb 7.5oz, I am over the moon cannot stop stating at her!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## confuzion

Oh my goodness Jennifer she is so so so beautiful! Many congrats hon!


----------



## LalaR

Congratulations rel and Jennifer! Loads of babies arriving now!!


----------



## Sqwidge

Congratulations Rel and Jennifer xx


----------



## Frizzabelle

Congrats Jennifer! Beautiful little lady x


----------



## Mummafrog

Ohh Jennifer many congratulations and I'm not surprised you can't stop staring at her, she's so beautiful! :D


----------



## TillyMoo

Congratulations Jennifer, Ella is so gorgeous! Hope you're well xx


----------



## Irish Girl

Congratulations Rel and Jennifer! Your little ones are gorgeous, hope it won't be long before I get to meet mine! :happydance:


----------



## Exmxb

Soo I had a regular appointment today at 11:30, doctor wanted to do a NST so I went in and got all hooked up. A few minutes into monitoring, the nurse wheels a new machine in, and I was like, "What's that for?" and the nurse said the doctor wanted to check the position of the baby. Doc came in and sure enough, baby is breech! 

So now I'm back here 4:30, being monitored, and they are planning to do a external cephalic version to try and turn him... If it doesn't work I will be getting a c-section next week... Which I'm extremely bummed out about :(


----------



## Boothh

Congrats Jennifer and Rel!! 
So lovely to see these babies arriving :happydance: 
This time next week I'll have mine too! Can't wait x


----------



## 1eighty

https://i.imgur.com/h4t6DwK.jpg

introducing baby kaiden, born 29th may at 2013hrs (38+4), 4.03kg but doesn't look it! managed it with gas, air and one shot of morphine, one slight 1st degree tear that didn't require suturing or anything. but labour scared the hell out of dh... yay spd.


----------



## confuzion

1eighty - he is so beautiful! And you look AMAZING! CONGRATS!


----------



## TillyMoo

Wow 1eighty, he's beautiful. And how have you just given birth?? - You look great! Xx


----------



## LalaR

Congrats 1eighty! You both look amazing!! Enjoy your new arrival. Xx


----------



## Rel

Congratulations to all the new moms.
Anthea is being very good and has let me get some rest tonight. I'll update better when I get home in a few days.


----------



## x Zaly x

pinkpassion said:


> Just got back from Dr 2 cm dilated and 50% effaced!!! Could be anytime now.. Woo hoo!!!!

Oh my gosh bump buddy I'm so excited for you!!

Also congrats on all the mamas that's had their babies xx


----------



## Mummafrog

Exmxb - Sending :hugs: your way, that is a shame.. although it has been known for babies to turn very late, you could try the various advise to get baby to turn, i.e. going for a long swim doing breastroke or crawling around on hands and knees. All the best X

Aww 1eighty you both look beautiful, congratulations and well done! 

Rel - Glad you're resting up :)

I on the other hand am up at 3:30am my time because I feel so sick but my body is not letting me be sick, I'm so ready to have this baby girl :cry:


----------



## Exmxb

Mummafrog said:


> Exmxb - Sending :hugs: your way, that is a shame.. although it has been known for babies to turn very late, you could try the various advise to get baby to turn, i.e. going for a long swim doing breastroke or crawling around on hands and knees. All the best X

thank you... it was a VERY painful procedure and my stomach feels really bruised up but it was a success and he's now head down!!! hoping he stays that way.


----------



## SweetMel

I'm glad they got him turned. :thumbup:

Congratulations on your new little ones mamas. These babies are so precious.


----------



## Exmxb

SweetMel said:


> I'm glad they got him turned. :thumbup:
> 
> Congratulations on your new little ones mamas. These babies are so precious.

it was brutallllll. i think that was worse than giving birth to my first!


----------



## Exmxb

1eighty said:


> https://i.imgur.com/h4t6DwK.jpg
> 
> introducing baby kaiden, born 29th may at 2013hrs (38+4), 4.03kg but doesn't look it! managed it with gas, air and one shot of morphine, one slight 1st degree tear that didn't require suturing or anything. but labour scared the hell out of dh... yay spd.

congratulations! i'm loving your lobes, btw!


----------



## Boothh

Congrats 1eighty!! xx


----------



## joeyjo

Congrats to all those with new arrivals!!

I'm so jealous!!! I want mine.

My mum has been here since Wednesday & I kept saying it would be sooooo convenient if bub decided to arrive but there's no sign. & she's leaving again tomorrow :(


----------



## Frizzabelle

Congratulations 1eighty! Both looking gorgeous! x


----------



## Sqwidge

Congratulations 1eighty! 

Wow so many babies arriving! X


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

Congrats 1eighty!! :happydance:



Exmxb said:


> thank you... it was a VERY painful procedure and my stomach feels really bruised up but it was a success and he's now head down!!! hoping he stays that way.

So glad it was a success for you! I've heard those procedures are not easy... you're a trooper!!


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

My twins were born on the 24th of May weighing 7.1 and 6.8lbs, we all doing well


----------



## Rel

Double congratulations ibelieveitwill!


----------



## confuzion

YAY I was wondering when those bundles would show up. CONGRATS ibelieve!! What are their genders? :)


----------



## Sqwidge

Congrats ibelieve! X


----------



## Boothh

Congrats ibelieve! xx


----------



## heather1212

Congratulations to those whose babies have arrived already! So exciting!
No sign of any action happening for me! I'm just getting so uncomfortable and the baby's movements are so crazy they hurt! 
My little boy was born at 39 weeks and 6 days so I'm not sure if this baby will come close to that??
It's all just a waiting game now!


----------



## Irish Girl

Wow they are really coming fast now! Big congratulations to 1eighty and ibelieveitwill xxxx :happydance:


----------



## Exmxb

Holy moses, the sunflowers are coming! 

Congratulations to all so far!


----------



## Frizzabelle

Congratulations ibelieve! x


----------



## SweetMel

I believe, congratulations on the birth of your twins.


----------



## 1eighty

Exmxb said:


> it was a VERY painful procedure and my stomach feels really bruised up but it was a success and he's now head down!!! hoping he stays that way.

hai! we had kaiden successfully turned by ecv at 37+ as he'd suddenly decided to go breech. fricking painful at the time and you will feel bruised and battered for another 10 days or so. sorry you had to go through that, but hopefully the little bug will stay head down!



Exmxb said:


> congratulations! i'm loving your lobes, btw!

thanks! <3

and thanks everyone for the gratz and compliments! i'm not usually photogenic at the best of times so that nice shot was a complete surprise! :cloud9:


----------



## LegoHouse

June!! 100% having my third June baby ha ha


----------



## Sizzles

Hooray for June!

Congrats to the ladies with new babies who I haven't yet congratulated. The announcements are so frequent now I've lost track! (soz!)


----------



## Boothh

:happydance: ITS JUNEEEEE!! :happydance:

finally our month!!


----------



## Sizzles

Ooh, I've just seen: I'm into single figures! :happydance:


----------



## TillyMoo

Had my Baby BOY! Born this morning, 1st June, 7lbs, both of us doing great

Congrats to all the other new mamas! Xx


----------



## Frizzabelle

Congratulations Tilly! All so exciting! x


----------



## Mummafrog

Congratulations Tilly! Our first June sunflower in JUNE :happydance: Well done you X


----------



## x Zaly x

Congrats Tilly x


----------



## Sqwidge

Congratulations Tilly! X


----------



## LalaR

Congrats Tilly!!!


----------



## Boothh

Congratulations Tilly! xx


----------



## joeyjo

Congratulations! 

Well my mum has been and gone :( it was lovely to see her, get some help with the boys etc but I really hope bub would make an early appearance.

Oh well, best confirm my childcare arrangements - such as they sre. I've lived here less than a year, all my friends have kids and not many live super close. There are lots I feel I can ask for a few hours but labour could be ages!!!!


----------



## kaylacrouch93

I can't believe i can finally say this is my due date month! Unfortunately baby has dropped big time and i feel so much pressure & pain in my pelvic area and lower back and hips :(


----------



## LegoHouse

It's official. I'm definitely having my third June baby!! And I can't believe I can finally say he's due next week!


----------



## jenniferannex

Congratulations Tilly and ibelieve :happydance: these babies are surely arriving now!! So exciting!! 

So how is everyone? :) 

I'm out of hospital now and sooo happy to be home! I can't keep my hands off Ella I just want to make the most of her being so small! Here's another pic of my little blessing!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Sizzles

So cute!


----------



## Sizzles

Huge congratulations Tilly!


----------



## confuzion

tillymoo said:


> had my baby boy! Born this morning, 1st june, 7lbs, both of us doing great
> 
> congrats to all the other new mamas! Xx

congrats!!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Congrats to all the new mama's!! All those beautiful babies!! It's so exciting!!! :)


----------



## OpheliaVY

Congrats on all the babies!! Wow they're really starting to show up; how exciting!! They're all so beautiful!! 

AFM: Still waiting... I refused another scheduled induction but have been doing tons of walking. DTD is awkward but we've tried that too. I'm really in no big hurry but my OH is. It's so cute how excited he is. Friday was my last day of work but since baby didn't come over the weekend, I came back. lol 

As long as my fluid levels are good and he's still active I plan on waiting it out. He can't stay in there forever. No complaints here besides my back hurts.


----------



## Sqwidge

I'm packing our bag and wondered what baby needs to wear once they're first born?? I honestly can't remember and as Josh was a winter baby he obviously needed more layers - or does that not matter as the maternity wards are always so bloody hot?!

I have sleeveless vests (although they look huge), sleepsuits and long sleeve body suits. I need to get some short sleeve body suits a bit smaller as the ones I have look massive and wouldn't go under the sleepsuits I have (although am going to take one bigger sleepsuit and body suit just in case baby is big...but my bump is small so I can't see this baby being bigger than Josh who was 7lb5oz...especially as I'm having him/her a week early and he was a week late.) do I need to take socks?

Basically, what did you put your baby in when they were first born?!


----------



## LalaR

I had lewis in a short sleeve bodysuit and a cotton sleepsuit. Even though he was 9lb newborn size was still big on him!! Just use less blankets in the summer. We swaddle in a large muslin. Good luck!! Xx


----------



## Boothh

When we went up to theatre for my section last time, we were told to bring a vest and a hat and they wrapped him in a blanket when he came out too!
Jesse was in a sleepsuit when I came back from theatre which DH had dressed him in.


----------



## Sqwidge

Boothh said:


> When we went up to theatre for my section last time, we were told to bring a vest and a hat and they wrapped him in a blanket when he came out too!
> Jesse was in a sleepsuit when I came back from theatre which DH had dressed him in.

Was that with the vest underneath the sleepsuit as well?


----------



## joeyjo

I am taking a short romper outfits, and his new outfit which is like a sleeveless sleep suit with feet but no arms and has a matching cardi. They are really all just coming home outfit options! As apparently they provide clothes whilst he's in.

It could be really hot here (30degres likely) and I'm not sure how much AC they have. 

DS1 had a short sleeve vest and light weight footed joggers provided by hosp )& a hat that didn't fit his huge head!) - that was August in Switzerland, late 20s

Ds2 had a long sleeve vest, long sleeve t and footed joggers & a little hat that just fit for a day or so till his head plates spread out. He left in a sling under my coat so no jacket etc. November in UK - horrid and cold!


----------



## joeyjo

I've had lots of BH this afternoon - I'm 98% sure that's all they are. 
They are a bit different to my usual ones, actually almost feel less intense, shorter but more focused a bit lower down. I'll actually be annoyed if it does turn into anything - if he was planning to come this early he could have come over the weekend whilst mum was here!


----------



## Irish Girl

Congratulations Tilly xx

I've packed long sleeve sleepsuits and short sleeve bodysuits/vests. Last time I took a couple of going home outfits but I didn't want to be fiddling with outfits when we were discharged so he ended up coming home in a sleepsuit with vest underneath and a little coat on top (This was October). This time I'm not bothering with coming home outfits as I've been told as it's my second I will only be there for a day at the most depending on what time I deliver. 

I'm getting a lot more cm than before and I'm feeling lots of pressure so I'm hoping something will happen soon!

Good luck to you all who are still waiting for your babies :hugs:


----------



## Exmxb

I have a bad feeling my little man has flipped back to breech.... :( I really really really didn't want to have a csection... I can't imagine how difficult it would be wrangling my wild two year old without being able to pick him up for weeks... I'm really bummed and thinking I'm going to go to the hospital and have it checked out tomorrow. Ask them if they can try the ECV again (ughhhh) and then immediately induce. 

I feel like he's back to head up because he gets hiccups almost every day, and when they flipped him they were LOW, and now they seem to be back up where they were before he was flipped, above my belly button...


----------



## Frizzabelle

Exmxb I hope bubba is still head down for you! Definitely get checked out. My lil mans hiccups are usually low and as far as I know he's head down. Let us know how u get on.
AFM not a lot going on, some period pain type braxton hicks and backache now and then. I have a midwife appointment this afternoon so I'll be asking her about the swelling in my hands and feet as it worries DH. DS1 was 13 days late and I'm thinking I'll prob go quite late this time too x


----------



## Exmxb

Frizzabelle said:


> Exmxb I hope bubba is still head down for you! Definitely get checked out. My lil mans hiccups are usually low and as far as I know he's head down. Let us know how u get on.
> AFM not a lot going on, some period pain type braxton hicks and backache now and then. I have a midwife appointment this afternoon so I'll be asking her about the swelling in my hands and feet as it worries DH. DS1 was 13 days late and I'm thinking I'll prob go quite late this time too x

Thank you! I hope he's head down, but I have a bad feeling that he's not. Could just be mama paranoia, but could be mama instinct, so I'm going to go to the hospital (again, sighh) when my dad gets out of work tomorrow night. I feel like they'd may be open to induction since I'm so close to 39 weeks at this point.


----------



## Frizzabelle

Ahh mama knows best! I hope it all goes well for you, hopefully they would rather induce you than give you a section. You'll have to have words with that bubba when he's out! Lol x


----------



## SweetMel

TillyMoo, congratulations on the birth of your little one. :baby:


----------



## Boothh

Exmxb - c section is the end of the world, I did it last time with a 2yr old and didn't find it a struggle at all and this time I'll have a 4yr old and a 2yr old plus the newborn! 
C sections are made out to be much much worse than they are. Especially scheduled ones x


----------



## Sizzles

Exmxb - fingers crossed your LO is either still head down, or failing that the hospital will be open to ECV and induction. You must feel really despondent, poor thing!

Consultant and midwife for me today, with possible stretch and sweep! Slightly nervous now!


----------



## pinkpassion

Congrats to all the new mommas!!!!! 
AFM.... not a whole lot going on, still having back aches and period pains.. been sitting bouncing on my ball! Saturday I lost a small glob of my plug, but then last night I lost a huge glob of my plug, it was just barely blood tinged.. I'm hoping she decides to come soon!!!!.


----------



## x Zaly x

Update from me : 

Was getting mild irregular contractions yesterday which I got excited about but things seemed to have died down today, I hope this doesn't keep happening on an off or il go crazy. I'm feeling so sick, feels like morning sickness all over again and I feel on the verge of throwing up all the time, does anyone know if this is a sign true labour is near? X


----------



## Exmxb

Frizzabelle said:


> Ahh mama knows best! I hope it all goes well for you, hopefully they would rather induce you than give you a section. You'll have to have words with that bubba when he's out! Lol x

 My hospital is (surprisingly) good about liking to avoid c-sections, so I'd hope they'd be open to it. 

And yes, I'm going to be bringing this up with him for a looooong time.


----------



## Exmxb

Boothh said:


> Exmxb - c section is the end of the world, I did it last time with a 2yr old and didn't find it a struggle at all and this time I'll have a 4yr old and a 2yr old plus the newborn!
> C sections are made out to be much much worse than they are. Especially scheduled ones x

I know it's not the end of the world... But i'm a pansy, and when I have my son it's just me, since their father and I are not together, so I think I'd have my work cut out for me and it'd be hard taking care of my two year old alone... Plus I really don't want a big cut through my stomach. If it has to be that way then I'll be fine with it, but I want to make sure I do everything in my power to avoid it.


----------



## Exmxb

Sizzles said:


> Exmxb - fingers crossed your LO is either still head down, or failing that the hospital will be open to ECV and induction. You must feel really despondent, poor thing!
> 
> Consultant and midwife for me today, with possible stretch and sweep! Slightly nervous now!

Good luck! Hope they do the sweep for you! 

And thank you, I hope he's just playing tricks....!


----------



## Exmxb

x Zaly x said:


> Update from me :
> 
> Was getting mild irregular contractions yesterday which I got excited about but things seemed to have died down today, I hope this doesn't keep happening on an off or il go crazy. I'm feeling so sick, feels like morning sickness all over again and I feel on the verge of throwing up all the time, does anyone know if this is a sign true labour is near? X

I had a random intense bout of nausea and vomiting one night about a week and a half ago, I think it COULD be, but mine is still firmly planted. -_-

I've actually been feeling pretty nauseous today too, not liking it, considering I never had morning sickness with this pregnancy.


----------



## pinkpassion

I've also been feeling "off" in the eating/nausea department.. Nothing sounds good to eat, I feel nauseated when I do start eating and then I get crazy heartburn... it's a viscous cycle :(


----------



## Exmxb

I am so SICK of heartburn! I've been eating Rolaids like candy :( feels like chewing rocks


----------



## jenniferannex

Hoping all these signs means labour is on it's way for you ladies!!!


----------



## Frizzabelle

Just had midwife app and am being sent to hospital for assessment and blood tests. High blood pressure and protein in my wee plus headaches, swelling and seeing spots! Hopefully all will be fine but better to be checked. She checked my bp 3 times and each time it got higher. Hope my lil man is ok in there xx


----------



## Sassymom

Proud to announce the birth of my son Zachary Conner on June 2nd at 5:35 pm weighing 8lbs 13oz!


----------



## Sizzles

Congratulations to you Sassy!


----------



## Boothh

Congrats Sassy! xx


----------



## Exmxb

Congratulations!!!


----------



## LegoHouse

I found out today I have group B strep :( IV drip during labour for me and possible antibiotics for my baby when he is born. Not the best news but better to know right? Sigh :(


----------



## Sizzles

:hugs: Lego. But yeah, better to know beforehand I reckon.


----------



## pinkpassion

Lego... I'm the same :(.. I've gotten used to the idea but it still stinks.. my ob did tell me that I don't have to be hooked to an iv the whole time, that they'd put an iv access line in and give me antibiotics and fluids intermittently! I was happy about that but it still stinks!!


----------



## Sqwidge

Congrats Sassy xx


----------



## kaylacrouch93

I had GBS with my 1st pregnancy so i know how much it sucks thank god this time around i am GBS Neg. But the past 2 days i have been feeling off having contractions that are just now starting to get kinda painful ( where i can time them), Swelling - hands/fingers/feet/legs/face. & have a bad headache. Im not sure what my BP is as i don't have anything to check it with. Should i worry?


----------



## LegoHouse

I really just feel so anxious. I was worried my labour would be really fast and now I'm even more worried about it lol! I'm on penicillin anyway but from what I've read taking it before labour doesn't actually help :(


----------



## Rel

Congratulations Sassy!
To the moms who are having problems I hope it turns out all right and that it doesn't make your recovery take longer.
I will post my birth story in the third tri forum.


----------



## Frizzabelle

Congratulations sassy!
Just got back from a 5 hour stay at hospital, they were going to admit me but then decided to see me Friday instead but I'm to go straight back if I feel any worse. Bp still high for me and headache hasn't gone. Seeing spots etc. hoping a good sleep will help x


----------



## Exmxb

Frizzabelle said:


> Congratulations sassy!
> Just got back from a 5 hour stay at hospital, they were going to admit me but then decided to see me Friday instead but I'm to go straight back if I feel any worse. Bp still high for me and headache hasn't gone. Seeing spots etc. hoping a good sleep will help x

It sounds like it could be the beginning of pre-e.... I sure hope not and I hope you're feeling better tomorrow.


----------



## LalaR

Congrats sassy!!


----------



## confuzion

Sassymom said:


> Proud to announce the birth of my son Zachary Conner on June 2nd at 5:35 pm weighing 8lbs 13oz!

Congrats!!!


----------



## jenniferannex

Frizzabelle hope you're ok and you are feeling better after a good nights sleep! :)

Congratulations Sassy!! :flower:

Lego sorry to hear that :nope: but atleast you know now and can prepare for a different birth than what you had planned! 

I'm up with Ella at the no, it's 4am in UK and she's not for sleeping tonight, then again she wasn't last night either :haha: the first 2 nights she slept so well at night but it's all changed now! Forgot how tiering it is, but i wouldn't change it for the world. :cloud9:


----------



## Boothh

I can't wait now! I'm sooo excited to know who's hiding in there! :happydance: tomorrow is my last day as a mummy of 2! My babies are leaving for my mums tomorrow afternoon. I can't believe it's almost here!


----------



## SweetMel

Congratulations Sassy


----------



## Frizzabelle

Ahh good luck booth, hope it all goes smooth x


----------



## kaylacrouch93

Last night i was at the hospital i just wasnt feeling well at all.. Ryder's Heartrate was in the 200's so the nurse hooked me up to a iv then tried to cath me to get a urine sample but she ended up nicking me and before i left she checked my cervix & im pretty sure she stirred my membranes.. Well she told me that i would have some spotting but today it should be old blood. Well its not in fact im spotting more now then after she done it but its only after i go pee.. & contractions are killing me( not literally just tired of being in pain.. Is the spotting normal? its just pink but its alot.. im so confused!


----------



## Sizzles

I don't know whether or not the spotting is normal Kayla, but if I were you I'd get it checked to be on the safe side. x


----------



## pinkpassion

Kayla, are you sure it's spotting and not from your pee? I'd just call and ask to be safe, I spotted for two days after my last cervix check.. hope all is well, keep us updated!!!


----------



## LuxiMummy

Our baby girl couldn't wait until June and arrived safe and sound on 24th May, We are over the moon:baby::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







millieday1.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## confuzion

Aww she is toooo cute! Congrats luximummy!


----------



## Sizzles

Absolutely gorgeous Luximummy! Congratulations!


----------



## JackJack82

Good morning ladies. May I join? I'm due in the middle of June. Expecting my second little boy. I have a 14 yr Girl and 4 yr boy. I am so ready to meet this little one. I've been on bedrest since 31 weeks due to preterm labor and finally got released yesterday! Went for a walk which was exhausting but nice. Already 2cm and 60% effacted so hoping things get moving now that I can be on my feet.

Congrats to all the ladies that have already had they're adorable babies and best wishes to the ones still waiting.


----------



## kaylacrouch93

I was told that its where she nicked me when she was trying to get urine.. Catheter's suck! But its just after i pee when i wipe so im fairly sure its just from that & the fact that when i got back up its just a little bit & really light.


----------



## confuzion

Welcome JackJAck82!


----------



## Exmxb

Starting to feel like an overenthusiastic prego but I'm going to le hospital as I think my water was leaking this morning... Not sure if I'm just being crazy, it definitely wasn't pee, I know that for a fact, but there hasn't been any other leakage since. It was enough to run down my leg (sorry for the TMI lol) and I don't have discharge like that. 

This is exactly how my first son was brought into the world though! Except I kept leaking for a while (I'm pretty sure, hard to remember) and never had any contractions or anything with him. Soooo.... here's hoping I'm not wasting my dad's time making him leave work and stuff to bring me...


----------



## confuzion

Sounding good exmxb! Hope this is it!


----------



## Exmxb

confuzion said:


> Sounding good exmxb! Hope this is it!

Thank yaa :) me too! I'm starting to feel like every little odd wiggle is making me panic and call the hospital.


----------



## LegoHouse

I want my baby now. I'm ready. How do I convince my body to not keep this baby in for an extra week like the other two???


----------



## Frizzabelle

Lego same here! I just need to see that he's ok so want him out now. My first pregnancy was a breeze so I wasn't too impatient that he made me wait until I was 13 days past due date but this time has been one problem after the other so even a day past will be too long!! I'm just so terrified of something going wrong x


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm with you both Lego and frizz... I'm just so ready for her to be here healthy and safe.. I just want her here.. trying to convince her and my body but it's not working yet!!


----------



## heather1212

I'm also desperate for my baby to be here! I swear when I was pregnant with my son I wasn't anxious or worried about waiting for labour but this time I'm just a big ball of nerves and anxiety plus I am now super uncomfortable I keep getting twingey pains and cramping and all of a sudden the baby feels super low and every single movement she makes is just so uncomfortable!
Plus this time I'm also worried about what my son will be likewhen the baby is here and how I will cope etc.
So yeah all I'm feeling at the minute is anxious! Aaah!


----------



## SweetMel

Congratulations luxi. Millie is beautiful.


----------



## LegoHouse

Ugh I wasn't worried about much this labour until I found out I have group b strep. Now I feel nervous. I want him to be here safe and healthy. The fact both my labours were 4 hours and I need to be on IV drip antibiotics for 4 hours before he's born for it to help has made me really aware of every single twinge.


----------



## Exmxb

Well that was super discouraging. No amniotic fluid, no baby... Even worse and even more depressing, cervix is completely closed. I give up.


----------



## Sqwidge

Congrats Luximummy xxx

Oh exmxb, I'm sorry to hear that xx


----------



## confuzion

I'm sorry :( I can't imagine how disappointed you probably are.


----------



## Frizzabelle

Exmxb I had pelvic exam yesterday to see if my waters had gone due to 'watery discharge' and I was sure they'd tell me I was a bit dilated but nope! Closed! Ergh! But hey once we do start to dilate maybe it will happen super fast?! Lol x


----------



## OpheliaVY

Oh ladies... Here's my super fast birth story! 

5:30am waters broke while sleeping. I woke oh and told him. Thought it was going to be more dramatic but was super calm. I told him to take his shower we didn't have to go in right away, it could take hours. I called the on-call and they told me to go to L&D, knew that I was just giving them a heads up. I got some clothes on, packed my DS an overnight bag and said bye to the puppies. Oh and I debated on stopping for some breakfast... My contractions were around 2 minutes apart and getting pretty painful so I said let's just get to the hospital. 

We got to L&D at 6:42am confirmed my waters broke, checked me and I was at 8 cm. was too late for an epidural or any other drugs for that matter. Was wheeled out of triage room and into my delivery room and it all happened so fast.. I was ready to push. Pushed for 3 contractions, he had some help with a vacuum extraction since they didn't have time to hook me up on a monitor and he was born at 6:57am. 15 minutes from when we walked in the door. I had a 2nd degree tear since he was a hand presentation just like my other DS (but I tore 4 with him). He weighed 6lbs 7oz and was 20" long. I just love him and can't believe my birth story. Good thing we didn't stop for breakfast, we'd have delivered the baby next to the road. I think that covers it all. Some funny things happened I'll update later. Good luck to the rest of the ladies waiting! 

I'll update with a pic tomorrow. The hospital has the slowest wifi ever!!


----------



## confuzion

Aww congrats ophelia!! Can't wait to see a picture and hear the rest of it :D.


----------



## Sizzles

Good grief Ophelia! That _was_ quick! Many congratulations to you!


----------



## jenniferannex

CongrTulations luxi and Ophelia :happydance: 

Exmxb, that could change ins very shirt period of time! Hang in there :flower:

Welcome jack jack :D


----------



## Sqwidge

Congratulations Ophelia!

Had my last midwife appointment before baby comes today...! Have pre-op in two weeks, where they will check me so midwife has said I don't need to see her! Scarrryyyy! 

Nothing major to report apart from my back is absolutely killing me today and I'm measuring a week behind. She's not concerned though (measuring, she's concerned about my back but there's nothing that can be done about that).


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

Congrats Ophelia!!! What a fast birth! That's what I'm hoping for haha.


----------



## kaylacrouch93

Okay i need advice.. been feeling unwell the past couple days been having contractions on/off. But i have Low blood pressure and i just checked it and it was 120/68. I am also running a slight fever of 99.3. should i be worried


----------



## asmcsm

Had my apt today and only 50% effaced with zero dilation ugh! So ready for baby girl to be here already! Hope things kick in to gear SOON


----------



## SweetMel

Congratulations Ophelia. You sound like you had a wonderful birth experience.


----------



## Frizzabelle

Congrats ophelia! x


----------



## Boothh

Congrats Ophelia! :flower:


Pre op this afternoon... Baby tomorrow morning!!!!!!


----------



## TillyMoo

Congrats Sassy, Luxi, Ophelia & all the new mummies!

Thanks for all the congrats - baby no-name-yet is doing great here. At that engirgement stage with the breastfeeding which is v sore & I keep having to remind myself it's just temporary & the pain will go away once fb gets established. He's feeding no stop & filling his nappy non stop so he's clearly getting enough!

Lego - you'll be fine hun. I tested strep gb + a week after (thought I had womb infection, but didn't so they took a vag swab) the birth of my second lb, so had no antibiotics at all during that labour. He's absolutely fine (actually I can currently hear him creating havoc for my poor husband downstairs ATM!)
Tested positive again in two different occasions during this pregnancy. The midwives told me they'd like to see the antibiotic go in two hours before expected delivery. I wasn't hooked up the whole time, can't actually remember it interfering with my movi g about. I think I just had to keep still while they injected the ab into my arm. I know you're worried & that worry only gets stronger when you've other little people to consider too but honestly sgb isn't the end if the world, you & your baby will be absolutely fine. You're in safe hands xxoo

Good luck today booth!

Hope all of you ladies waiting get to meet your little ones really soon xx


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Wow I got such a shock when I saw the title - 16 here! Time flies. So glad all the new mommies are doing well.

Starting to get impatient here. 2 weeks until my due date and I just want it to happen already! :coffee:

But at the same time I'm loving being pg :cloud9:


----------



## Sizzles

I know what you mean Ella; I still love being pregnant and just know I'm going to miss it after little one arrives (though I guess we may be slightly preoccupied with other things at that point!) I've been lucky enough to have a straightforward pregnancy, so with a bit of luck (and time) OH will agree to having a second baby down the line...


----------



## jenniferannex

ohhh boothh how exciting!! :happydance:

I really miss being pregnant already :( but so happy my gorgeous girl is here! i wish i could have my bump back for a day :haha:


----------



## Miss406

Still here, still waiting. :(

Congrads to everyone else though, even though I am massively jealous right now.


----------



## Exmxb

Miss406 said:


> Still here, still waiting. :(
> 
> Congrads to everyone else though, even though I am massively jealous right now.

Dittoooo!


----------



## jenniferannex

Aww hope you girls aren't waiting much longer!! :flower:

I'm feeling a tad emotional today as Ella is already 1 week old and it's just gone so quick! I want her to stay small!!


----------



## heather1212

I'm still waiting too!
One day to go until my due date! I honestly thought she would be here by now!


----------



## Mummafrog

Well ladies my due date has arrived 06/06/2014.. Amazing. Also my usual midwife is coming home today from holiday and taking back over my care so I'm glad baby has waited till now really :) Hoping I will have my home birth with her and my birth partners soon! I really want my girl here before the 9th or on the 9th because of a loss.. but that seems so soon so it's probably unlikely :/ Had some seriously strong false contractions last night though, took my breath away and I've had period pain through the last three days mildly, I hope it's working on my cervix etc.


----------



## Sqwidge

Boothh said:


> I can't wait now! I'm sooo excited to know who's hiding in there! :happydance: tomorrow is my last day as a mummy of 2! My babies are leaving for my mums tomorrow afternoon. I can't believe it's almost here!

Boothh...how did it all go? X


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

Mummafrog said:


> Well ladies my due date has arrived 06/06/2014.. Amazing. Also my usual midwife is coming home today from holiday and taking back over my care so I'm glad baby has waited till now really :) Hoping I will have my home birth with her and my birth partners soon! I really want my girl here before the 9th or on the 9th because of a loss.. but that seems so soon so it's probably unlikely :/ Had some seriously strong false contractions last night though, took my breath away and I've had period pain through the last three days mildly, I hope it's working on my cervix etc.

I've been feeling like this for the past few days too!! Glad to hear you'll be birthing with your usual midwife. That can make all the difference in the world for your overall experience. :)


----------



## 1babydreamer

Congrats Ophelia! That was quick!! I would love to have mine go that way :winkwink:. Can't wait to see pictures of your little boy! 
I'm feeling more pressure down there and my little man is kicking like he's trying to break out! Lol! :haha: But other than that I don't feel like I'm going to go soon. Braxton Hicks have gotten more frequent and strong though.


----------



## Babym

Baby Neave was born at 9.03pm on the 4th June, weighing 7lb 5oz! All doing well! Hope everyone babies arrive soon enough! X


----------



## confuzion

Aw congrats babym!


----------



## Frizzabelle

Congrats babym x


----------



## Sizzles

Congratulations Babym!


----------



## Sqwidge

Congrats babym! X


----------



## pinkpassion

Somethings happening!!!!! :) ... I just got back from my (hopefully) last Dr appointment.. I am a good 4 cm dilated and almost 100%.. she stripped my membranes and said "get ready" haha.. so all these pains I've had this week have not been in vain!!! I will keep yalll updated!!! SOOO EXCITED!!!!


----------



## confuzion

good luck pink!


----------



## jenniferannex

Congratulations babym! :flower:

Good luck pink!!! :D


----------



## Irish Girl

Wow, more here! Congrats to all the new Mummies and babies, I'm still waiting!

I had my midwife appointment yesterday who said that I was measuring behind, smaller than four weeks ago, but she said that was because babies head was right down so it could be any time now, soooo want her here now!


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

Congrats Babym! :D 

And I'll be looking out for your birth announcement Pink!! hehe


----------



## LegoHouse

1 week to go..... probably 2 if the other two are anything to go by. I think this baby is hitting 9lbs already. My last baby was 8 lbs 5 and I was nowhere near this big. I feel like I'm going to rip at the stretch marks!!


----------



## Sizzles

Best of luck PinkPassion!

Irish Girl - when the midwife measured me on Tuesday (at 39 weeks) she said I was measuring 36cm, but that it was ok because of my 'build'. They didn't seem concerned at all, but I think it's slightly odd given that I was measured 6 days earlier at 38cm. I'm hoping it's for the reason you've given, though she didn't mention this as an explanation.

Lost more of my plug today...


----------



## SweetMel

Congratulations babym


----------



## JackJack82

Afternoon ladies. Well after being hooked up all night and morning the contractions have slowed and became irregular. They kept me because*when*I checked in I was at a 3 dilated and 60% effaced and baby "floating" in cervix. Well an hour later I went to 3.5 maybe 4 75% effaced and baby is now at station 0 engaged. And that's where it stopped. They gave me the option to stay or go home and rest. I made the decision to be monitored till morning and if no change head home. Home now resting and finishing up some loose ends with moms help.*
Im in so much pain from all the checking of cervix that happened and actually passing blood**which I know is normal after being checked but not the most comfortable feeling.*When*I walk I feel like Im being split open. However I plan on walking tonight and maybe getting things moving further. They will keep me if I get to a 5 and break my water.*
Hoping with walking this weekend things will continue progressing.*
Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## LalaR

Good luck jack jack. Hopefully things will start up for you again soon. Xx


----------



## LegoHouse

Been up since 5am with stomach ache but it's not going anywhere just torturing me!


----------



## heather1212

Still nothing to report here!
Today is my due date, I can't quite believe it! I did kind of assume that because my son came at 39 weeks 6 days that this baby would be here by then too!
But of course it just doesn't work like that!


----------



## Exmxb

No changes over here either... My first son came on his due date so I assumed the little man would be he before due date.

Lots of random pains now that make me feel like something *could* be happening soon, but it never is. -_-


----------



## 1babydreamer

Congrats babym and good luck pink!!


----------



## LegoHouse

Exmxb said:


> No changes over here either... My first son came on his due date so I assumed the little man would be he before due date.
> 
> Lots of random pains now that make me feel like something *could* be happening soon, but it never is. -_-

Same as this. I keep thinking this is it this is it.... no it's not lol


----------



## Exmxb

LegoHouse said:


> Exmxb said:
> 
> 
> No changes over here either... My first son came on his due date so I assumed the little man would be he before due date.
> 
> Lots of random pains now that make me feel like something *could* be happening soon, but it never is. -_-
> 
> Same as this. I keep thinking this is it this is it.... no it's not lolClick to expand...

 Exactly! I'll get a pain or something and be like "OH THIS IS NEW! this might be it!" and then it fades away within minutes or an hour... Nope apparently not.


----------



## Frizzabelle

Nothing here either! Braxton hicks this morning but they never lead anywhere! Not too much longer for us all though, it WILL happen soon!! x


----------



## CaliDreaming

Just popping in to say Congrats to all the Sunflowers who have given birth already, and stay strong to the ones who are still waiting! :cloud9:


----------



## Sizzles

Nothing happening here either!
Although OH gave me an eternity ring earlier: he said he wasn't sure when the best time to give it would be as things would be hectic after the baby arrives. He said I was 'clever' for growing a whole person! That was all rather unexpected and very lovely!


----------



## Exmxb

Frizzabelle said:


> Nothing here either! Braxton hicks this morning but they never lead anywhere! Not too much longer for us all though, it WILL happen soon!! x

I've been getting them pretty regularly and daily since 30 weeks, so I stopped paying attention to them lol.


----------



## heather1212

A day overdue here! And nothing at all seems to be happening!
I've been getting braxton hicks since before 20 weeks this time round, they are extremely uncomfortable when I get them now though.


----------



## rainbowsun

I am going stir crazy! I know I haven't passed my due date (3 more days to go!) and this is my first, so I'll most likely be late, but I'm SO uncomfortable, and SO ready to meet the little one. 
I have no clue what I'm going to do if the baby's not out soon...


----------



## OpheliaVY

Jett Duane 3 days old. Such a sweet baby and breast feeding like a champ. I adore him! 

Good luck to those still waiting. It won't be much longer and you'll be holding your babies!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Sizzles

What a cutie! Congratulations Ophelia!


----------



## joeyjo

Bugger all happening here either. I got really excited last week that I had a night where contractions woke me but nothing since. Less BH if anything. I'm so ready to meet this little man.

Plus I just discovered a uk passport from overseas takes a minimum of 8 weeks (used to be 4) and we are due to fly 9weeks after his due date so I really need him it get a wriggle on!!!!

Also on a better note .... DH finally seems fully on board :cloudnine: long story below 

DH and I agreed to try for number3. I'd been ready for a while but he really wanted to wait another 6-12mths and was less certain. He'd already said if TTC was difficult he wouldn't want to look further. DS2 took a year or so to conceive and we started investigations. I think this is part of why he opted to start TTC when we did. We conceived the first month, I was certain from about 3wks & got a BFP days before AF due! 

Throughout the pregnancy he's commented several times that he wasn't sure, we should have waited, it'll be too difficult etc etc. He has been interested to feel kicks but not overly. 

Anyway the last few days he's been kissing my bump, finally trying to agree on some name options, getting the boys to talk to the bump. Telling baby we're ready to meet him whenever he's ready & just generally seeming happy about things. I'm so relieved!


----------



## TillyMoo

Congrats Ophelia! He's a cutie x

Oh Joeyjo, sounds like you've been going through a rough & lonely time of it. #3 was a surprise for us (we weren't even trying) & it took my DH a loooong time to work through his feelings.. He's only really been on board this past month or so. He's brilliant now the baby is actually here! Am so so happy for you that your oh is giving you that support now, I know only too well how much it means xo


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

Congrats Ophelia!! :)

And glad to hear that your hubby is being more receptive, joeyjo!

AFM, I walked around a TON today at a flea market as was losing small pieces of my plug all day. I know it's probably not the start of something but I'm glad to see some progress! Lots of Braxton Hicks lately and a lot of pressure in the rear... I'm sore for a few moments when I sit and sore for a few moments when I stand. 

How's everyone else doing for progress? Any possible signs?


----------



## minni2906

Congrats to all the ladies whose sunflowers have made their arrival!!!

Not feeling anything here, although I'm fairly certain baby girl has dropped. I'm anxious for my doctor to check and see if I'm dilated at all when I see her Tuesday.


----------



## asmcsm

Still no labor or baby over here :( today I've felt pretty much nothing the last couple days had some Braxton hicks that were seriously uncomfortable which is unusual. Normally they don't really phase me. Also have had period type cramping and lower backaches, but today I feel like there's a lot less pressure in my pelvis so I feel she's not engaged :?


----------



## Boothh

Hi guys, not had a chance to read through so congrats to anybody that's given birth while iv been gone!

Our yellow bump turned BLUE!! :happydance:

Tobi Fox Schofield arrived at 9.37am on the 6th of June
He weighed 9lbs 1/2oz! So he's a big boy.

Were still in hospital at the moment due to me haemorrhaging 2litres of blood after the section and Tobi being abit dehydrated and an infection. Hoping to leave today if all is well when the docs have been around!

https://i825.photobucket.com/albums/zz173/boothh/C6035040-40D4-4A57-96AD-5673370E4DE3.jpg

https://i825.photobucket.com/albums/zz173/boothh/85EFB71C-F46F-4955-B0C3-8BB05B55F2F2_1.jpg


----------



## Exmxb

Congratulations!! So handsome :)


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Congrats Boothh! He's gorgeous, a real little man.

Nothing doing over here either! Getting impatient already ;)


----------



## Frizzabelle

Congratulations booth!

Nothing here either. Quite painful to walk as lots of pressure on my pelvis but no belly pains or backache for the last day or so x


----------



## Sizzles

Aw, beautiful Boothh! Congratulations!


----------



## Sqwidge

Congrats boothh, so cute! X


----------



## Mummafrog

Ohh booth he's so yummy! Congratulations :D Bless you for having a rough time, I hope you can go home today, fingers crossed :hugs:

I hope people keep popping and having these cutie babies and aren't waiting much longer!

Still trying to be patient, I feel like I must be close with all these feelings and twinges.. but I suppose it could still be a while. I can't imagine going another week without seeing her.


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

Omg he's so cute boothh! Congrats!!!


----------



## SweetMel

Congratulations booth. He is so beautiful.


----------



## Sizzles

I realised this morning that one way or another, THIS week, we get our baby! (or almost certainly any way). Due date tomorrow, along with stretch and sweep, then induction on Friday if nothing happens in the meantime; I would REALLY hope that by the end of Sunday the baby will be with us. Woo hoo!

I've been oiling kitchen work surfaces and waxing the cupboard fronts today; neither of these things are on my 'list', but still I found myself doing them. :wacko: Now it's back to bouncing on my ball watching Loose Women!


----------



## jenniferannex

Aww congratulations boothh he's lovely :) xx


----------



## confuzion

Congrats boothh he's beautiful.


----------



## LalaR

Feeling really upset. Because baby arrived early and I was in hospital for a while first (4 work days left to go and then 3 week annual leave) I have been told I need to return to work mid nov instead of early jan. Also because my cover was booked to start at my due date I am being fined a large amount of money from work for having no-one do my job. And to top it all I lose my annual leave. Life stinks!!


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

LalaR said:


> Feeling really upset. Because baby arrived early and I was in hospital for a while first (4 work days left to go and then 3 week annual leave) I have been told I need to return to work mid nov instead of early jan. Also because my cover was booked to start at my due date I am being fined a large amount of money from work for having no-one do my job. And to top it all I lose my annual leave. Life stinks!!

What??! You're being fined because they don't have a replacement for you at the moment?! I guess it could depend on the line of work you're in... but that honestly doesn't even sound legal to me.

It's easy not to take our Canadian maternity benefits for granted when I hear of the terrible situations of citizens of other countries. Smh... I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Sizzles

LalaR said:


> Feeling really upset. Because baby arrived early and I was in hospital for a while first (4 work days left to go and then 3 week annual leave) I have been told I need to return to work mid nov instead of early jan. Also because my cover was booked to start at my due date I am being fined a large amount of money from work for having no-one do my job. And to top it all I lose my annual leave. Life stinks!!

Oh Lala! Poor you! You could really do without the stress of work right now. I don't know what line of work you're in, but you should really explore this further as it doesn't sound right to me either. Contact your union if you have one, or Citizen's Advice, or you could always speak to your health visitor as a first port of call as they may be able to point you in the right direction.
I hope you get things sorted soon, so you can enjoy your maternity leave. x


----------



## Sqwidge

Lala that's crazy... What on earth?!


----------



## Sizzles

Can't believe we're on 500 pages!


----------



## joeyjo

Lala - speak to CAB or union I'm pretty certain they can't fine you and that they have to give you at least some of your annual leave. They do only have to keep your exact job open for 6months but even if you take a full year they have to offer you an equivalent position if yours isn't available AT THE SAME WAGE

If you are off sick in the 4 weeks before your due date they can force mat leave to start. & likewise if baby arrives then mat leave starts automatically. Not sure where you fit in that timescale. 

I know it can be hard to fight but don't let this go 

(A few exceptions exist apparently - armed forces & police but I'd still be surprised if they could fine you.)


----------



## asmcsm

Finally starting to see some progress! Lost some of my plug last night and this morning. I hope baby girl is here soon.


----------



## LalaR

Thanks for your support guys. I'm self employed in a partnership so we aren't covered by employment law. Baby arrived before maty leave was due to start so it's been forced on me even though my first was allowed to be born in annual leave. Our contract says no cover no leave so not much I can do. The fines total over £6000 which leaves me with virtually no income for the first few months. Boo!


----------



## LegoHouse

Congrats guys! I'm so ready now but still expecting him to be over a week late like the other two x


----------



## Exmxb

Question for all! Does anyone get this weird pressure-pain type feeling when they sit on the toilet? It's in my bum, and it feels really weird and unpleasant. I feel like it's been around a couple days now, so I'm not thinking much of it, but it's getting worse and worse.

ETA: I also get it when I sit on my yoga ball... I'm sure if I asked doc they'd say "baby is big and pressing on your bum." and that's about it. I haven't even scheduled another appointment :O I'll schedule one for monday if he hasn't made his arrival by due date... Can't believe that's only three days from now.

Oh but on a positive note! My doc did an ultrasound on my last appointment on Friday and he is head down still, the ECV was successful!


----------



## asmcsm

Exmxb said:


> Question for all! Does anyone get this weird pressure-pain type feeling when they sit on the toilet? It's in my bum, and it feels really weird and unpleasant. I feel like it's been around a couple days now, so I'm not thinking much of it, but it's getting worse and worse.
> 
> ETA: I also get it when I sit on my yoga ball... I'm sure if I asked doc they'd say "baby is big and pressing on your bum." and that's about it. I haven't even scheduled another appointment :O I'll schedule one for monday if he hasn't made his arrival by due date... Can't believe that's only three days from now.
> 
> Oh but on a positive note! My doc did an ultrasound on my last appointment on Friday and he is head down still, the ECV was successful!

 Yes! I definitely get that pressure feeling! Especially when I get up to pee in te middle of the night. Always seems worse then


----------



## kaylacrouch93

Wow Can't believe so many June babies are already here! Congrats 
AFM- I got the date of my induction June 20th @ 6A.M  Im nervous but so excited to finally see the light at the end of the tunnel. We have decided i have a lazy cervix as i am just now still 2 CM. & 60% effaced


----------



## Exmxb

asmcsm said:


> Exmxb said:
> 
> 
> Question for all! Does anyone get this weird pressure-pain type feeling when they sit on the toilet? It's in my bum, and it feels really weird and unpleasant. I feel like it's been around a couple days now, so I'm not thinking much of it, but it's getting worse and worse.
> 
> ETA: I also get it when I sit on my yoga ball... I'm sure if I asked doc they'd say "baby is big and pressing on your bum." and that's about it. I haven't even scheduled another appointment :O I'll schedule one for monday if he hasn't made his arrival by due date... Can't believe that's only three days from now.
> 
> Oh but on a positive note! My doc did an ultrasound on my last appointment on Friday and he is head down still, the ECV was successful!
> 
> Yes! I definitely get that pressure feeling! Especially when I get up to pee in te middle of the night. Always seems worse thenClick to expand...

I just realized we're due date buddies! :)

And over the day the pressure/pain has stuck around... Coming and going pretty consistently for the past few hours... Maybe this is it, I hope sooo...


----------



## Exmxb

kaylacrouch93 said:


> Wow Can't believe so many June babies are already here! Congrats
> AFM- I got the date of my induction June 20th @ 6A.M  Im nervous but so excited to finally see the light at the end of the tunnel. We have decided i have a lazy cervix as i am just now still 2 CM. & 60% effaced

 I'm a little jealous of your dilation though :) They checked me a week ago and I was completely closed. :(


----------



## kaylacrouch93

Exmxb said:


> kaylacrouch93 said:
> 
> 
> Wow Can't believe so many June babies are already here! Congrats
> AFM- I got the date of my induction June 20th @ 6A.M  Im nervous but so excited to finally see the light at the end of the tunnel. We have decided i have a lazy cervix as i am just now still 2 CM. & 60% effaced
> 
> I'm a little jealous of your dilation though :) They checked me a week ago and I was completely closed. :(Click to expand...

Im sorry i hope you start dilating soon! I have been 2 cm & 60% effaced for a month now.. :wacko: I also have a tilted cervix so that is why my cervix don't dilate normally i have come to believe


----------



## Exmxb

Errrr ladies. I'm having contractions every two minutes (started at 2.5 minutes) for 30 seconds. Been tracking them for 45 mins now. Hope this is it!


----------



## asmcsm

Exmxb said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> I just realized we're due date buddies! :)
> 
> And over the day the pressure/pain has stuck around... Coming and going pretty consistently for the past few hours... Maybe this is it, I hope sooo...
> 
> We are! Hopefully the pressure is a good sign for both of us! I'm in the same boat as you. My apt last week I was effaced 50% but closed up tight still :?. Jut started losing mucus plug last night/this morning so hoping that we're making some progress!Click to expand...


----------



## heather1212

Exmxb said:


> Errrr ladies. I'm having contractions every two minutes (started at 2.5 minutes) for 30 seconds. Been tracking them for 45 mins now. Hope this is it!

Hope this is it for you! Good luck!
I've also been getting the pressure in the bum thing! I'm just desperate for something to happen soon!


----------



## Kelly_11

Oh it sounds like so many of us are on the brink of something happening!!! Patience at this point becomes very hard huh?! I went to my appointment this morning and I am finally almost 3 cm dilated with the cervix finally moving to an anterior position...very ripe and ready to go! Been having some bloody show today and she swept me real good so hopefully that will get things going!!! I am SO ready!!!


----------



## TillyMoo

Booth- little Tobi is just beautiful, congrats! Hope you start to feel better soon & get plenty if help once you get back home xx

Good luck to you other ladies - sounds like there's gona be a lot of births coming up!


----------



## TillyMoo

Ooooh, meant to say - it's a full moon on Friday & apparently there are lots of births during full moons... Something to do with gravitational pull making waters break... Might be a load of hocus pocus but my 1st (only spontaneous labour) was born during a full moon. I dunno, but hey, something to keep you ladies in waiting entertained :0) xx


----------



## LalaR

Today would have been my due date. Can't believe lewis is almost 3 weeks already!!
Good luck to all you ladies about to deliver. Exciting times ahead!!


----------



## Exmxb

typing one handed while nursing my little latch champ, sorry for typos!!!

roman arrived at 9:38 pm after an intensely fast labor! will update with picture and story tomorrow!


----------



## confuzion

omg congrats exmxb! I know you've been anxiously waiting his arrival so I'm very happy for you!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Exmxb said:


> typing one handed while nursing my little latch champ, sorry for typos!!!
> 
> roman arrived at 9:38 pm after an intensely fast labor! will update with picture and story tomorrow!

Congrats Hun!! Can't wait for your story update and photos! :)


----------



## asmcsm

Exmxb said:


> typing one handed while nursing my little latch champ, sorry for typos!!!
> 
> roman arrived at 9:38 pm after an intensely fast labor! will update with picture and story tomorrow!

Omg! Congrats! That gives me hope that my little one will be here soon too.


----------



## joeyjo

Robert Matthew was born June 10th at 2:10am 
4.347kg (9lb 9oz I think) and 53.5 cm long !
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## confuzion

Another big boy! Aw congrats joey he's just perfect.


----------



## Frizzabelle

Congratulations exmxb and joeyjo!
Can't wait to hear your stories! x


----------



## Mummafrog

Ohh my goodness, so many sunflowers are a'bloomin! Congratulations to the new mummirs <3

Really hoping my time is soon, things are getting exciting.. had strong back pain last night that then soothed and let me sleep, have woken up with it again at 5am and just had a clear out and blood tinged mucus, eep. No timeable contractions yet but thinking about telling OH to stay home from work.. we'll see when he wakes up in an hour :) 

Good luck to the rest!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Congrats exmxb and joeyjo!


----------



## heather1212

Congratulations exmxb and joeyjo! How exciting!
Still nothing to report here!
My stomach hurts in the night but its more of a discomfort pain I think. I'm getting more and more fed up as time goes on just desperately waiting for something to happen! I'm 3 days overdue today!


----------



## SweetMel

Congratulations exmxb and joeyjo. 

I can't hardly wait to hear more stories.


----------



## Sizzles

TillyMoo said:


> Ooooh, meant to say - it's a full moon on Friday & apparently there are lots of births during full moons... Something to do with gravitational pull making waters break... Might be a load of hocus pocus but my 1st (only spontaneous labour) was born during a full moon. I dunno, but hey, something to keep you ladies in waiting entertained :0) xx

I'm glad you said that as our calendar says Thursday, but is that because it's an American calendar? That can't be right though, because they're behind us... Can anyone explain? My brain's not working!



Exmxb said:


> typing one handed while nursing my little latch champ, sorry for typos!!!
> 
> roman arrived at 9:38 pm after an intensely fast labor! will update with picture and story tomorrow!

Congratulations! That does sound quick!



joeyjo said:


> Robert Matthew was born June 10th at 2:10am
> 4.347kg (9lb 9oz I think) and 53.5 cm long !

And yet more congratulations!


OK, I'm getting bored now and a tiny bit jealous of all these babies! Today is my due date and I want to be one of the 5% who actually have their baby on the due date, yet he shows no signs of wanting to come out and play - COME ON BABY!

Second sweep booked for this morning... :wacko:


----------



## Sizzles

p.s. I don't even know what a 'jackfruit' is!


----------



## LegoHouse

I wish I had no signs I'm fed up of being up all night in pain for no reason :( argh!

Congrats guys!


----------



## Frizzabelle

So very ready to meet this baby!!
We went to the day unit again yesterday evening for reduced movements, thankfully baby is fine and my blood pressure was down too. The trace even picked up a few tiny tightenings, just need them to get a lot stronger! 
Been feeling tearful over the last couple days and my nesting instinct seems to have finally arrived! Actually looking forward to my sweep on Friday, I'll be telling her to hold no prisoners!! Lol x


----------



## Sqwidge

Congratulations exmxb and joeyjo! 

Well I hope all you ladies start to get something happening soon!

AFM I'm quite happy to wait another two weeks for my c-section, so you can all go ahead and take any labour dust from me for yourself!


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

Exmxb said:


> typing one handed while nursing my little latch champ, sorry for typos!!!
> 
> roman arrived at 9:38 pm after an intensely fast labor! will update with picture and story tomorrow!

WOW! Congrats! And to think a week ago, you were completely closed! Wowee! :D



joeyjo said:


> Robert Matthew was born June 10th at 2:10am
> 4.347kg (9lb 9oz I think) and 53.5 cm long !

Amazing!! Congrats joeyjo!! :D :D


----------



## x Zaly x

Congrats on all the little sunflowers being born and good luck to everyone else still waiting.

I'm 39 weeks today and expecting baby to come this week, I'm guessing Friday for some reason, probably wrong and wishful thinking lol. I'm feeling very worried about the birth though..just today I haven't been able to shake this feeling :( xx


----------



## catty

Congratulations to all the mummy's that have had their babies so far!!!!

Don't you just wish people didn't tell you things?
My midwife and a few others were saying to me it would be very unlikely id reach my due date as my babies are so close together.... well due date is in 6 days and I'm still here!
Also I lost my mucous plug and people kept saying I'd probably go into labour that night,, just wish peoppe didn't get my hopes up. I'm now preparing myself for the fact that il be overdue!


----------



## Sizzles

Hmm, I know what you mean Catty. I'm also wishing _I_ hadn't told people things; in particular, the fact that they wouldn't want me going (much) over my due date: the consequence has been that people are 'bothering' me today and the last few days to see what's what! If I'd just left it unsaid, I'd have had people telling me 'Oh, some babies are 2 weeks late - you could have ages yet', then we could surprise them with the news prior to the end of that 2 week window.

I'm also kind of wishing they hadn't said to me that they wouldn't let me go past 40 weeks, as OH and I have pretty much had today in our minds all along, as the end of the race. The impact of this has been me feeling very despondent today :shrug: and anxiously hoping that labour starts of it's own accord before they induce me on Friday. I'm fed up and bored, and I'm sure if I'd had in mind that I may continue on for another couple of weeks, I wouldn't have been so bothered, as I'm quite happy being pregnant.

I had my sweep this morning. Although in practice it seemed more successful than last weeks (she 'accessed' all areas much more readily than the consultant did last week and it was nowhere near as uncomfortable) I've had NOTHING to show for it, whereas last week I had some cramping and plug-loss. That hasn't helped my mood. Plus the fact that she really wasn't selling it to me, telling me that in her experience they don't really work. I nearly didn't bother, but then I said that I wanted to feel proactive in avoiding induction so we'd just go ahead with it. 50% effaced and 1cm dilated: I looked this up and this pretty much means nothing! I could still go on for 2 weeks if it weren't for the fact that they will induce me before that.


----------



## heather1212

I'm still feeling majorly fed up of waiting now!
I've had another curry for dinner tonight as the one I had on Saturday night proved unsuccessful! Not an overly spicy one though, I don't like overly spicy food, I would normally just have a korma but I upgraded to a chicken tikka masala. It was definitely spicier than the one I had on Saturday so let's see if this does anything!
I have had a few niggly pains and twinges today but nothing major at all.


----------



## Frizzabelle

I'm having such trouble with this baby's name! His first name is definitely Freddy and has been since 18 weeks. Last name is Morton and we had thought his middle name would be Alan after my dad but today my uncle Robert passed away and I'd like to have his name in there too. Soooo I prefer Freddy Alan Robert Morton but his initials would be F.A.R.M. Is this mean? Freddy Robert Alan Morton doesn't flow the same for me.....x


----------



## heather1212

Frizzabelle said:


> I'm having such trouble with this baby's name! His first name is definitely Freddy and has been since 18 weeks. Last name is Morton and we had thought his middle name would be Alan after my dad but today my uncle Robert passed away and I'd like to have his name in there too. Soooo I prefer Freddy Alan Robert Morton but his initials would be F.A.R.M. Is this mean? Freddy Robert Alan Morton doesn't flow the same for me.....x

Aww I don't think it would be mean, like you say it flows better that way.
We initially weren't going to name this baby Lily as her middle name is Jean after my husbands gran. We thought Lily Jean sounded too much like Michael Jackson's Billy Jean and it used to make me break out into song every time I said it!
However we soon realised that it really didn't matter as it was the name that we both liked for our baby girl so that's what we're going with!
Not the exact thing I know but I hope that helps a bit!


----------



## Frizzabelle

Ahh thanx, I don't want people to make fun of his name but whether his initials are farm or fram it still sounds a bit funny! Lol. Middle names aren't used too often anyway so I'm sure it wouldn't be a problem for him. Aww I think lily jean is really cute! x


----------



## minni2906

If I had been a boy my initials wouldve been DOG Jr. Anything is better than that. :)


----------



## Irish Girl

Congrats to all the ladies whose babies are here now, I'm happy to announce the birth of our Daughter, Jessica who was born June 9th at 12.10am 6lb 15oz. Hope you can see the pic.

I had a really short labour with my little boy almost 3 years ago so I knew this one was going to be quick too but I really had no idea how quick! Basically what happened was my waters broke at 7.15pm on Sunday night, My Husband took our little boy to my Mum's while I had something to eat and had a quick shower. by the time they got back half an hour later my contractions were five minutes apart and lasting about a minute so we went to hospital.

When we got there I was examined and found to be only 3cm dilated so the midwife said I could either go home (what?) or have a bath to wait for things to progress. there was no way I was going home so decided on the bath. the contractions were getting really painful and an hour and a half later the midwife came back in to say I might be at least 4 or 5cm by now so she would check me again and get me into a room in the delivery suite. I got out of the bath but as soon as I stood I knew I wasn't going anywhere, the pressure was unreal, I got down on my knees and said "the baby is coming, NOW!" The midwife pushed a big bean bag under my top half and I pushed three times - that was it, baby was born right there on the floor! 

Unfortunately I tore quite badly, almost a 3rd degree tear, which was the same as with my little boy so the weak area obviously just tore again and I had to have a lot of stitches (definitely worse than giving birth!) other than that I am well, so is baby Jessica and we are slowly getting used to being a family of four. I haven't been back to read other's stories yet but I will do that now, just wanted to update :happydance: :hugs:

https://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb344/sharonkai192/IMG_0750_zps07b2fcbe.jpg


----------



## LalaR

Congratulations Irish girl. Jessica is beautiful! 
I feel your pain with the sutures. 19 days down the line and I'm still not fully healed.


----------



## JerseyRose

Has any of the ladies who had a c-section developed an infection (endemetriosis)? 

I developed this plus mastitis, and then I started having a bad reaction to the antibiotics. They put me on new antibiotics and I'm still throwing up and I have hives all over my body.

DH is doing a great job looking after DD and he isn't going back to work for another week or two but I'm getting scared that I won't be able to handle everything on my own. Especially because he works away Monday to Friday.

Maybe I'm just extra tired from the infection and from throwing up all the time but I feel like I won't be capable of it all on my own.

Did anyone or does anyone else have these fears after having a section?


----------



## Sqwidge

Congrats Irish Girl, she's beautiful xx

Jersey, I can only offer hugs xxx


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

Congrats Irish Girl! She's a cutie pie! Hopefully you recover well :)


----------



## JackJack82

Had my OBGYN appointment today. 38 weeks this week. I've had tons of Contractions but no change from my L&D check from Thursday. They*did*however send me for an NST scan since he was very quiet. He is moving though I can barely feel them and heart beat was fantastic.*
They gave me a induction date. June 27th. Which is pretty much my due date. It appears Andrew has gotten shy and is deciding he wants to stay in now lol. I truly hope he comes on his own. My son came at 38 weeks and was perfect. This ma'ma will be walking her tail end off this weekend.


----------



## jenniferannex

Wow I can't believe how much has gone on in less than 24 hours!!

Congratulations Irish girl, joey no and exmbx :happydance:


----------



## jenmcn1

My yellow bump turned into a Blue bump:)
I had my son Josiah James on May 30th via csection. He weighed 7lbs9oz:) the smallest baby for me yet;)
We are so in love and his big brother and sister adore him :) we feel very blessed:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kelly_11

jenmcn1 said:


> My yellow bump turned into a Blue bump:)
> I had my son Josiah James on May 30th via csection. He weighed 7lbs9oz:) the smallest baby for me yet;)
> We are so in love and his big brother and sister adore him :) we feel very blessed:)

OMG Jen he is SO cute!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats again!!!! Can't believe he's almost 2 weeks old already. Where does time go?!


----------



## pdxmom

Hi ladies I haven't been on here for mths but I just wanted to update u girls tht my baby girl Sara was born on Saturday 7 June... It was quite a long and painful labour and baby had to b helped out with a vaccuum ... But we r both home now n doin well...
Congratulations to all the ladies who've had their little ones n all the best to all the rest of u who r waiting...trust me the wait n frustration is worth it at the end of it all


----------



## minni2906

Congrats to all you wonderful ladies who've welcomed your little ones!!!

Just an update. My last day of work is Friday and if I haven't gone into labor on my own before then, I'll be induced June 24th! Can't wait to meet our little girl!


----------



## confuzion

Oh my gosh so many new babies!!

Congrats Irish girl, pdxmom, and jen! Oh my gosh Jen he is just the cutest. Makes me so broody just looking at him :cloud9:.


----------



## rainbowsun

For some reason, I thought I was going to go before my due date (which is silly, because I'm a first time mom). So even though my due date is tomorrow, I feel like I'm AGES overdue. The good news is that they'll most likely induce by the 17th if things don't go on their own, so I don't have that much more left to wait...

So jealous of everyone who's delivered already!


----------



## 1babydreamer

joeyjo said:


> Robert Matthew was born June 10th at 2:10am
> 4.347kg (9lb 9oz I think) and 53.5 cm long !

He's so precious!!! Congrats Hun!!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Irish Girl said:


> Congrats to all the ladies whose babies are here now, I'm happy to announce the birth of our Daughter, Jessica who was born June 9th at 12.10am 6lb 15oz. Hope you can see the pic.
> 
> I had a really short labour with my little boy almost 3 years ago so I knew this one was going to be quick too but I really had no idea how quick! Basically what happened was my waters broke at 7.15pm on Sunday night, My Husband took our little boy to my Mum's while I had something to eat and had a quick shower. by the time they got back half an hour later my contractions were five minutes apart and lasting about a minute so we went to hospital.
> 
> When we got there I was examined and found to be only 3cm dilated so the midwife said I could either go home (what?) or have a bath to wait for things to progress. there was no way I was going home so decided on the bath. the contractions were getting really painful and an hour and a half later the midwife came back in to say I might be at least 4 or 5cm by now so she would check me again and get me into a room in the delivery suite. I got out of the bath but as soon as I stood I knew I wasn't going anywhere, the pressure was unreal, I got down on my knees and said "the baby is coming, NOW!" The midwife pushed a big bean bag under my top half and I pushed three times - that was it, baby was born right there on the floor!
> 
> Unfortunately I tore quite badly, almost a 3rd degree tear, which was the same as with my little boy so the weak area obviously just tore again and I had to have a lot of stitches (definitely worse than giving birth!) other than that I am well, so is baby Jessica and we are slowly getting used to being a family of four. I haven't been back to read other's stories yet but I will do that now, just wanted to update :happydance: :hugs:
> 
> https://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb344/sharonkai192/IMG_0750_zps07b2fcbe.jpg

Oh she's beautiful!!!! Congrats!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Congrays pdxmom and Jen!! Jen he's just beautiful!! I'm dying to meet my little man now!! :)


----------



## Frizzabelle

Congratulations ladies! So many babies now! I keep having dreams of me going in to labour but then I wake up and nothing! Lol x


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Congrats new mommies!


----------



## BlaireUK

Loving all these baby announcements. :cloud9: 

Congratulations to all those ladies who have their lo's in their arms already. :thumbup: 

And hang in there to all the others still waiting patiently... Almost there. :hugs:


----------



## Sizzles

Congratulations to Irishgirl, PDX and Jen - very cute pics!


----------



## Sqwidge

Congrats pdxmom and Jen...gosh he's a cutie! X


----------



## SweetMel

Congratulations Irishgirl, pdxmom, and jen! :happydance:


----------



## Rel

Congratulations to all the new mums!
I've put Anthea's birth story in the third tri forum at last.
To all the mums still waiting I wish you all the best and I hope you don't have to wait too long.


----------



## LegoHouse

Thought my waters broke earlier but apparently not lol ahhhh!!!


----------



## LegoHouse

Has everyone seen this? Cheered me up for a moment lol

https://blog.petflow.com/if-youve-e...-to-you-need-to-see-this/#arxeKRr104RpYhoh.01


----------



## SweetMel

Wow. It has been really quiet today. Either nothing is happening or you all are busy having your babies. :haha:


----------



## kaylacrouch93

Not having my baby but I am in the hospital.. Ryder failed the bpp test.. Have to do a repeat in the morning then going from there


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Good luck kayla - hope all is well in the morning.

Sweetmel - maybe everyone who isn't having babies is busy sleeping ;) Yawn! I'm so tired!


----------



## Frizzabelle

It has gone very quiet! No baby here....sweep tomorrow.

Good luck kayla x


----------



## heather1212

No baby here either!
Had my sweep this morning. She says it was a good sweep so is hopeful it might get things going!


----------



## catty

Think time is at a standstill for me. No baby yet, I'm not due until Monday but I'd been told to expect baby early since they are so close in age. Well my body definately I s thinking differently. I was never this sire last pregnancy I can barely get up the stairs now! A well not long now, the long stretch is over :):)


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

Much to everyone's surprise, I'm still pregnant! I know I'm only 37/almost 38 weeks, but the whole family was prepared for a preemie, so everyone's very anxious to meet this LO now. Starting to get those texts & messages asking where he is! Lol. Apparently, he'll come whenever he dang-well pleases! :haha:

Tons of braxton hicks over the past couple of days, but I think it's just to mess with me! They don't seem to be going anywhere and even when they do start getting more regular (5-10 mins apart), I'm not convinced. They're just not painful enough. 

So we'll see! I have an appt with my MW tomorrow and I'm hoping she'll check me to see how things are progressing. My mom is due to leave for 4 days as of Sunday for work and I really don't want to go into labour without her here... I know she'd be devastated, and I can't imagine doing it without her.


----------



## Sqwidge

Thankfully still pregnant here too! Whoever said something about tiredness, I'm with you on that, I'm literally not getting much done at the moment, a few dishes and dinner in the slow cooker this morning and I am pooped!

Luckily all baby stuff is washed and put away, hospital bag packed, except for last minute things like phone and charger...well and hubby's things, he still hasn't sorted clothes out to put in the bag for him, or any of his stuff! Oh well he'll just have to go around the hospital in his boxers! Ha!


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm still hanging around, had my second sweep yesterday and she canceled my induction for today because she said I'm so close... I'm 4 cm/90-95% effaced and my water bag is bulging.. so we dtd last night, I ate an entire pineapple last night (blech) and I took a bath with Clary sage oil....
Woke up in the night with pains but decided it was same old same old, when I woke up this morning I started spotting, which then I passed a big glob of bloody mucus... so now I'm sitting on my ball, waiting!!! I'm not getting my hopes up because everytime I do things fizzle out!! Here's to hoping!!!


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

pinkpassion said:


> I'm still hanging around, had my second sweep yesterday and she canceled my induction for today because she said I'm so close... I'm 4 cm/90-95% effaced and my water bag is bulging.. so we dtd last night, I ate an entire pineapple last night (blech) and I took a bath with Clary sage oil....
> Woke up in the night with pains but decided it was same old same old, when I woke up this morning I started spotting, which then I passed a big glob of bloody mucus... so now I'm sitting on my ball, waiting!!! I'm not getting my hopes up because everytime I do things fizzle out!! Here's to hoping!!!

I don't want to jinx it by saying it sounds promising, so just keep us posted!! :)


----------



## Jess812

My little boy arrived 8th June 2014 at 18:51 weighing 9lb 13oz!

pleased to introduce Connor James B-
 



Attached Files:







2014-06-08 21.08.26.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Rel

Congratulations Jess!


----------



## confuzion

Congrats Jess! Connor is just too cute!


----------



## SweetMel

Congratulations jess. He's wonderful.


----------



## Sqwidge

Congratulations Jess xxx


----------



## Frizzabelle

Aww congratulations! He's gorgeous x


----------



## kaylacrouch93

Well bpp test this morning was better & my fluid level is a 9 so that's good I think just waiting to hear if I can go home now


----------



## Sizzles

I've just figured out why it's been so quiet so far today, followed by a run of posts (and probably follows a similar pattern on other days). It's because of the US people! I guess you're still sleeping whilst I'm checking in in the mornings.

Any way...

Jess - your boy is beautiful! Congratulations!

Pink Passion - eek! That sounds very exciting. I think we can look forward to hearing some happy news from you very soon!

I wish my induction would be cancelled tomorrow. :nope: I really didn't want it to come to this, but I will go ahead with it (unless luck is on my side and they're too busy tomorrow, so it gets pushed back to Saturday...?) since it's under medical advice.
Today I have been bouncing on my ball and scrubbing the carpets... Nothing! :nope:


----------



## heather1212

Congratulations jess!
Hope you've been able to come home kayla!
Pinkpassion good luck it sounds very promising!
Sizzles ive been given a date for induction the 21st june which seems so far away but at the same time I hope baby comes of their own accord! Keep on bouncing on that ball! You never know things might just happen!
AFM- iv been getting pains all day since my sweep but nothing strong and nothing consistent. Other than that ivehad pink mucous which must still be down to my sweep. I dont know if it means anything or not?


----------



## minni2906

Sizzles, I'm with you too! I've been scheduled for induction the 24th but I am begging her to come on her own before then. I do not want to be induced! Tomorrow is my last day of work and then I'll begin bouncing and walking and eating pineapple, etc!

Pinkpassion, oooohh. Keep us posted! Sounds good!

AFM - been feeling light cramps, pulling, and sharpness and am hoping that's been my cervix dilating. :thumbup: I have fetal monitoring at the hospital in a little bit; kinda hoping they pick up some light contractions so I can have some reassurance that SOMETHING is happening! :haha:


----------



## kaylacrouch93

I am at home now they checked my cervix since i was having regular contractions all night some i felt some i didn't.. But i am still at a 2 & now i am 70% effaced which makes me happy that something has changed! The dr isnt sure i will make it next friday but either way i loved the hospital i went to yesterday they was so much more caring then the other hospital i was being sent to


----------



## JackJack82

Still hanging out here too. For little man trying so hard to come from 31 weeks to 36 weeks he's become very shy now. I'm really hoping now he comes before induction date. I'm assuming I'm still around a 4cm, 75% effaced and station 0. OB didn't even check me again on Tuesday. She just said "I'm ready any day now." 
I have been walking 2 miles or more since my appointment and found some energy. I have been packed and babies stuff ready for weeks so trying to find things to do lol. 
Contractions pretty much all the time but I have irritable uterus so I don't freak to much on them. Sucks and scares me that I wont know when its actually go time. I had my first in 4 hours and second in 3. 
15 days and counting... everyone have a great weekend and sounds like we might have some little ones born soon


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

JackJack82 said:


> Still hanging out here too. For little man trying so hard to come from 31 weeks to 36 weeks he's become very shy now. I'm really hoping now he comes before induction date. I'm assuming I'm still around a 4cm, 75% effaced and station 0. OB didn't even check me again on Tuesday. She just said "I'm ready any day now."
> I have been walking 2 miles or more since my appointment and found some energy. I have been packed and babies stuff ready for weeks so trying to find things to do lol.
> Contractions pretty much all the time but I have irritable uterus so I don't freak to much on them. Sucks and scares me that I wont know when its actually go time. I had my first in 4 hours and second in 3.
> 15 days and counting... everyone have a great weekend and sounds like we might have some little ones born soon

I hear you!!! I went into preterm labour at 27 weeks and have had a very irritable uterus... and after finally coming off rest and progesterone, he's hanging in there very comfortably apparently!! Haha. I'm hoping my midwife checks me tomorrow so I get an idea of how much I've progressed. Fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## rainbowsun

How is it that each day overdue feels like a whole week?
Going crazy here!


----------



## asmcsm

Little miss Lux Adele made her appearance this morning at 8:29am! She came on her due date! She was 7lbs 9.5oz and 21 inches long. I started having contractions Wednesday morning at midnight that were 10 mins apart 2 mins long all night then went to my dr at 2:30 and was dilated to barely a 2. We went home and my contractions got to 4-6 minutes apart 1.5 minutes long for over an hour so we checked into L&D at 7:30 and I was a 3. They monitored me for a while then made me walk around for half an hour then checked me again and I'd progressed to a 4. At midnight they finally have me the epidural and I was dilated to 6. Was soooo nice to get some sleep and relief finally. By the time I woke up at 6 I was dilated to 10 and my waters completely ruptured. They gave me pitocin to start up my contractions a bit for pushing. Started pushing at 8am and she was here 29 minutes later :).
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Frizzabelle

Congratulations! She's lovely x


----------



## Rel

Congratulations!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Congrats jess and asmcsm!


----------



## heather1212

rainbowsun said:


> How is it that each day overdue feels like a whole week?
> Going crazy here!

I'm totally with you on that one!
I'm now 6 days overdue here!


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

Congrats asmcsm!!! :D


----------



## Frizzabelle

Just seen my midwife and had a sweep. Only about half a cm dilated and cervix is still fairly long :( due date tomorrow and second baby so i 'd hoped for a bit more progress! x


----------



## saraaa

Hi ladies :) 
Baby Harry was born on Wednesday 11th of June 3 days early :) 
Waters broke at 2:30am and contractions didn't start properly until about 6 hours after, he was born at 10:58pm that evening :) the mw was about to give me an episiotomy when Harry had other ideas! He went from just the top of his head showing to being completely out in about 10 seconds without me even pushing lol. Just a couple of grazes and a small tear but no stitches needed.
Sooo glad to be home and enjoying our little boy!! :cloud9: xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## confuzion

congrats asm and saraa!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Congrats Jess and asmcsm!!


----------



## LegoHouse

Happy due date to me.... looks like I'm having my third late baby lol!


----------



## 1babydreamer

saraaa said:


> Hi ladies :)
> Baby Harry was born on Wednesday 11th of June 3 days early :)
> Waters broke at 2:30am and contractions didn't start properly until about 6 hours after, he was born at 10:58pm that evening :) the mw was about to give me an episiotomy when Harry had other ideas! He went from just the top of his head showing to being completely out in about 10 seconds without me even pushing lol. Just a couple of grazes and a small tear but no stitches needed.
> Sooo glad to be home and enjoying our little boy!! :cloud9: xx


Congrats, he's so cute!!!


----------



## minni2906

Alright... I'm new to this... what do contractions feel like? Without saying "intense period cramps" please. It's been years since I've had period cramps. Lol.


----------



## JerseyRose

The only way I could explain my contractions is like barbed wire tied around your waist and some pulling really tight on it from behind, and then letting go. Worst pain ever felt in my entire life! Obviously they start out less intense but you will know when they start cos you'll be like "Oh that pain was a bit uncomfortable!", and then they'll intensify!

Haha sorry don't mean to scare you, us women just need more credit for going through child birth lol :)

Good luck!!


----------



## LegoHouse

I honestly don't find contractions that painful but I agree you will definitely know lol


----------



## LegoHouse

My baby has 25 minutes before he's late..... haha!!!


----------



## saraaa

JerseyRose said:


> The only way I could explain my contractions is like barbed wire tied around your waist and some pulling really tight on it from behind, and then letting go. Worst pain ever felt in my entire life! Obviously they start out less intense but you will know when they start cos you'll be like "Oh that pain was a bit uncomfortable!", and then they'll intensify!
> 
> Haha sorry don't mean to scare you, us women just need more credit for going through child birth lol :)
> 
> Good luck!!

Mine felt like my pelvis was literally going to rip open! I kept telling my OH that I was going to die lol. 
I found it really helpful for him to squeeze my arm as hard as he could sort of to give me pain somewhere else so that was a distraction x


----------



## x Zaly x

Congrats to all the mummies who've had their beautiful babies and good luck to everyone else waiting :)

Update from me.. I'm 39+4 and still waiting on baby coming, my dd came a day before her due date and I thought maybe this one would of came a bit earlier but starting to think I might be going over due now. Will have to wait and see. I thought I'd be going crazy by this point but I'm feeling rather anxious for the birth so whenever baby is ready is fine with me just as long as it's not 42 weeks or something lol xx


----------



## Frizzabelle

Due date today! No sign of him making an appearance though.....


----------



## LegoHouse

40+1 and still pretty sure he isn't coming any time soon lol!


----------



## Sqwidge

Congrats to those mummies I've missed! 

Good luck to those who are in imminent labour! And hope the ones who are waiting have their babies soon xxx


----------



## heather1212

Well I'm extremely pleased to announce that Lily Jean arrived at 10:09am sat 14th june weighing 8lb 1oz a week overdue!
Contractions started at 2:25am. I went for a massive walk yesterday so I don't know if that's what helped move things along!


----------



## Frizzabelle

Ahh congratulations heather! x


----------



## JackJack82

Morning Ladies.

How*did*everyone's Friday the 13th, full moon go?*
Ugggg I had a great time with friends and family.*
Had a great dinner and watched a movie.
Well yesterday morning and lunch time I had water BM (TMI)
During movie was having contractions every 10 mins lasting an min each. Movie got over got up and walked to my moms guest room instant nausea barely made it to*bathroom.Talk*about everyone freaking out. I was miserable. Contractions still coming but not any closer together. So much pressure too! Andrew moving ALL over the place.*
After an hour I fell asleep in my mothers bed. Best nights sleep EVER....
This morning feel great.*
Going to get a walk in, a little swimming, and shopping...*
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## confuzion

Huge congrats Heather!


----------



## Frizzabelle

Oh and I've just seen, congrats confusion. I hope this is it for you! xx


----------



## LegoHouse

Has there been any due date babies yet?

I don't think mine is coming any time soon but I'd really like a fathers day baby tomorrow!


----------



## sllydrkfsh

Hi ladies. It's been awhile since I've been on, stressing on getting everything ready for little guy. I almost don't want to post our story since I think we had it too easy. I wanna congratulate all the moms out there and all the moms still waiting on lo's I feel your pain, waiting is the worst. 

We were due the 11th, baby teased me by losing plug Tuesday but nothing happened. Went in for a normal checkup Friday the 13th and found out I had been having decent contractions because I was dialated to 4.5 and didn't know. Doc said fluid looked low and sent me to labor and delivery for monitoring but she didn't expect them to let me leave. Labor and delivery determined everything was fine but since I was past due to help me move things along with a little pitocin, that was at 10 am. I was at a 4.5-5 most of the day, they checked me at 6 pm and my water broke. We figured we still had a little while of waiting with me still being at a 5 but at 7 pm I had already jumped to a 9. In laws hadn't arrived yet by 7:30 to watch our other little one so I had to boot hubby to the waiting room because it was time to push. And at 7:45 he was here, 8 lbs 9 oz and 20.5 inches long :)


----------



## Frizzabelle

Congratulations! Love reading these birth stories! x


----------



## rainbowsun

Still nothing. I know in the scheme of things, these few days wont matter, but right now I'm going CRAZY...


----------



## LegoHouse

So I finally gave in and had sex and so far it hasn't done a single thing lol


----------



## Frizzabelle

LegoHouse said:


> So I finally gave in and had sex and so far it hasn't done a single thing lol

Hasn't worked for me either lol! x


----------



## LegoHouse

I'm gutted everyone made out like it was a sure thing so I've been up most the night waiting for something to happen lol!


----------



## BlaireUK

Congratulations sllydrkfsh... I would secretly have loved a wee Friday 13th baby! 

It's a great birth story. I assume your lo was with you & your dh since you mention inlaws didn't make it & dh got sent to waiting room?


----------



## asmcsm

LegoHouse said:


> Has there been any due date babies yet?
> 
> I don't think mine is coming any time soon but I'd really like a fathers day baby tomorrow!

My baby girl was a due date baby :) she was born at 8:29am on June 12th :) right on schedule!

Congrats confuzion!! Wishing you and your bean all the best!


----------



## confuzion

sllydrkfsh said:


> Hi ladies. It's been awhile since I've been on, stressing on getting everything ready for little guy. I almost don't want to post our story since I think we had it too easy. I wanna congratulate all the moms out there and all the moms still waiting on lo's I feel your pain, waiting is the worst.
> 
> We were due the 11th, baby teased me by losing plug Tuesday but nothing happened. Went in for a normal checkup Friday the 13th and found out I had been having decent contractions because I was dialated to 4.5 and didn't know. Doc said fluid looked low and sent me to labor and delivery for monitoring but she didn't expect them to let me leave. Labor and delivery determined everything was fine but since I was past due to help me move things along with a little pitocin, that was at 10 am. I was at a 4.5-5 most of the day, they checked me at 6 pm and my water broke. We figured we still had a little while of waiting with me still being at a 5 but at 7 pm I had already jumped to a 9. In laws hadn't arrived yet by 7:30 to watch our other little one so I had to boot hubby to the waiting room because it was time to push. And at 7:45 he was here, 8 lbs 9 oz and 20.5 inches long :)

Wow a lot of fast births around here! Congrats honey! That's great news :)


----------



## Mummafrog

Hello ladies! 

I've posted my birth story in the third tri forums but wanted to quickly update all the threads I'm part of.
Baby Demi Lee was born on Friday the 13th of June at 10:06am after a long but wonderful home birth, she's 8lbs 12oz of delicious and we're doing well with breastfeeding :cloud9:

Congratulations to all the others who have popped so far and good luck to the rest waiting for their turn! :D
 



Attached Files:







First day.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## confuzion

YAY mummafrog, congratulations hon! Love the name choice :)


----------



## 1babydreamer

Congrats ladies! I'm loving all these birth stories and beautiful babies!!

AFM, still at zero station I think. Been feeling way more cramping and braxton hicks but I think this little guy is going to make it to his due date at least ;).


----------



## SweetMel

Congratulations to all of the New mommies I missed while I was away. Owen Connor was born at 1:18am on June 13th weighing in at 6 lbs 6 ounces.
 



Attached Files:







KINDLE_CAMERA_1401566585000.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## confuzion

He's adorable sweetmel! Congratulations!


----------



## Rel

Wow the 13th has been a busy day for a lot of you! 
Congratulations to all the new mums.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Congrats mammafrog and sweetmel!

Last night I had a few uncomfortable braxton hicks - although I'm not sure if I was dreaming about them. I seem to constantly dream I'm in early labor... doesn't make for a good night's sleep!

Only 3 days until my due date and not feeling anything too unusual yet... have a feeling I'm gonna go very late!

Good luck everyone else still waiting :)

It's amazing that you all find out how engaged the baby is, and how dilated you are etc. Where I am right now they are very hands-off, until I go past my due date they won't think of checking me. It's all a mystery!


----------



## BlaireUK

Congratulations SweetMel - he is so cute! 

Ella_Hopeful - we have the same edd :thumbup: I also have little/no idea what baby is up to. It is definitely head down and seems to have dropped but absolutely no twinges or signs that it wants to come anytime soon :shrug: I have a sweep booked for Friday morning and an elective csection for Wednesday 25th if I've not gone myself by then as my last labour ended in emcs so they don't want me to go too far over for fear of scar rupture. I hope your little man surprises you with a quick and relatively straightforward birth soon.


----------



## Sizzles

Congratulations to all the new mummies from the last few days - I've been a bit busy to check in!

Special congratulations to Confuzion!


----------



## Babym

Lots of congraulations to all those who have had their babies and lots of luck to all those still waiting! Hope those babies don't keep you waiting too much longer! 

X


----------



## jenniferannex

Congratulations mummafrog and sweetmel!! :happydance:


----------



## Sizzles

Right. I now have a moment to come on here and let you know about the birth of my baby boy! :happydance:

Baby J arrived at 04.55 on Saturday, weighing 7lb 5oz, following induction. We came home yesterday afternoon and are both doing well.


----------



## Frizzabelle

Congrats sweetmel and sizzles! 
I've been admitted to hospital for the night with high blood pressure. As I'm term plus two I will be seeing a consultant in the morning to discuss a possible induction x


----------



## confuzion

Congrats on arrival of baby J sizzles!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Congrats sizzles!


----------



## pinkpassion

Finally She's here... my birth story... So as y'all know from my other post my water broke on Sunday around 2 pm.. I'm group B strep positive so was told to go to hospital right away if rupture of membranes. So off we went, and here is the sequence of events that happened to bring our little beautiful girl into this world...
When I got there I wasn't contracting much, just about every 10 minutes... there was light meconium present and the Dr said labor needed to pick you or I'd have to get pitocin.. we talked and finally agreed to let things go for 12 hours with monitoring and antibiotics before doing anything else.. the contractions became every 3-5 minutes apart, and I labored naturally for 12 hours.. at my check at 2 am I had not changed at all, so I was started on potion... the contractions became absolutely awful and I had a ton of back labor!! I finally agreed to an epidural when the Dr finally convinced me I wasn't going to progress with tensing so much, but before we did the epidural I was given stadol to see if that could work first.. all stadol made me do was go insane.. I was seeing things, and I felt really out of control and it did absolutely nothing for the pain... so I then got the epidural!!!!
To make a long story short.... after the epidural I was on cloud 9, it was amazing!!!
I don't know how many people read my posts, but I've been having severe pitting edema on my legs that crept up into my lady parts, and under my bump! Which is why my doctor wanted to induce! And had me scheduled for Tuesday if it didn't happen before..
So with all the swelling the Dr was concerned about pushing baby out... I slowly progressed until around 11 am this morning I was an 8 at that point.. my epidural starred to fail, and I was having the worst pain in my pelvis, it was a grinding burning ripping pain and rectal pressure.. they redid the epidural and that helped, they thought I'd progress rather quickly from there. After 2 and a half hours it started failing again and I was having the same pains and pressure, so when I was checked she thought I was complete.. I started pushing and pushed three times when it was discovered I still had a lip of cervix and was really only at 9cm.... so she told me to stop pushing.. and I was given another bolus of meds for my epidural... 45 minutes later the process repeated itself, horrible pains, no progress, and at this point my swelling was so bad down in just lady bits, that the Dr could barely do a vaginal exam... after feeling the babies head and the swelling that was happening as a result of pushing and the pressure of the contractions my Dr decided I needed a c-section... I was very upset but also very much in pain, my body was trying to push and I couldn't stop it and since her head was stuck I was at high risk for uterine rupture.. so much to my dismay we proceeded with the c-section.... BUT here's the worst part...
During the c-section I could feel the very low end of my uterus and I could feel them trying to get her out... I freaked because they had given me some drugs and I was do out of it I couldn't hold my eyes open and I thought for sure it felt like they were squashing her, and I could feel her getting upset, kicking and punching... but her head was stuck and they were trying to dislodge it from my pelvis... I started begging them to quit squashing her and to let me push and I was able to feel enough to start pushing it was quite scary because they had me cut open, I was Just so out if it... so the knocked me out before I could realize what happened and then I woke up in recovery, our baby girl was already 2 hours old. Once I came fully to they let me do skin to skin and our first breastfeeding.. she's eating like a champ, had 5 poopies already and 2 wets... we do have to stay an extra day though which is a bummer, but they want to try to get my swelling under control.... so needles to say it was a very hectic two days and it didn't turn out how I planned but she's here and healthy and I'm healthy and that's all that matters... here a pic of my beautiful girl!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8381.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

PINK!!!! I haven't even finished reading your birth story but I wanted to say CONGRATSSSS!!! So so so happy for you!!! :flower: :happydance:


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

Okay, so just finished reading it and OMG what a roller coaster you went through! How incredibly scary... My biggest fear is feeling anything during any type of surgery and the fact that you were laying there and had some feeling... I can just imagine how stressful that was!!! But now that's all behind you, and after a long hard road, your precious little Hannah is finally here. I'm so happy for you and glad to hear you're both doing well and are healthy! And she is gorgeous!!! What a pretty baby :) xx


----------



## SweetMel

Congratulations pink. It stinks how much you went through to have your baby, and I hope your recovery goes quickly.


----------



## Sqwidge

Congratulations recent mamas xxx

Pink, gosh that sounds like such an ordeal, but your little lady is here safely, so there's not much more you could ask for xx


----------



## Frizzabelle

Oh my goodness what a birth story! So glad you both are ok. Congratulations! She's lovely x


----------



## Frizzabelle

I am being induced tomorrow morning! Just hoping they let me leave hospital so I can see my little boy and get some sleep at home before it all happens! x


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Congrats pink!!! I hope recovery goes okay for you, that sounds like a very scary experience. Gorgeous little girl you have there, such a pretty face :)

Good luck frizzabelle!


----------



## BlaireUK

Congratulations Pinkpassion, Hannah is beautiful. I'm so sorry you had such an ordeal getting her here though. Sounds horrific. :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

Congratulations pink! I'm sorry your birth didn't go as planned and was drawn out and painful, but you're right, all that matters is mama and baby are healthy!

She's beautiful!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Oh my goodness pink!! What a story!! But so glad you're both doing well and she's just beautiful!!!


----------



## Sizzles

Gorgeous baby Pink! I haven't got time to read your birth story now but will defo catch up in due course.


----------



## jenniferannex

Congratulations sizzles and pink!!! :D

Frizzabelle, good luck with your induction!! I hope it goes as smoothly as possible and keep us updated when you can :)


----------



## LegoHouse

I have my induction date for Monday. Had a sweep and a scan today and my little boy is currently estimated at 9lbs 7 oz! ! Dilated to 2 but not effaced :(


----------



## rainbowsun

I had my adorable baby boy last night!

Labor was insane: I got induced early in the morning, and contractions started right away. But every time they started the pitocin, the baby would go into distress and the heart rate would plummet. After 15 hours of this, I was 7cm dilated, but the baby's head was not engaged at all. Finally, the dr said to do a csection, and I freaked out, both because it's major surgery and because it felt like that long, never ending day of pain was for nothing.

However, a c-section turned out to be a good idea, because the cord was wrapped twice aroudn the baby's neck, and the head size was much too large for my pelvis.

I love our little arrival so muh! He was definitely worth all that pain and hard work!!


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

Congrats Rainbowsun!! Glad to hear everyone is happy and healthy :)


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Congrats rainbowsun!


----------



## Sqwidge

Congrats rainbowsun xx


----------



## trinity_enigm

Hello- haven't been on in ages so sorry about that! Congratulations to everyone with their beautiful babies and congratulations to you too confuzion!

Our yellow bump turned pink on 14th June. Alexis Thea was born at 10:19 by emergency c-section weighing 7lb 14.5oz and we are totally in love with her! I'm not sure when I'll be back on so I'll post a birth story now- sorry if it's stupidly long!

On Tuesday 10th I woke up about 3am and thought my waters could have gone but had only felt a little dribbling and wasn't sure. Asked for advice on here (obviously!) and then rang the hospital. Between me and the hospital we decided it probably wasn't my waters :( I had also started having contractions but they weren't very strong or long. 

Carried on having contractions that were getting stronger and longer but not closer together and by Saturday I was sleep deprived and just unable to cope with the pain anymore. Rang the hospital and they told me to come in. 

Got there and was examined and found to be 3-4cms dilated. Had a couple of traces done and was examined again 6 hours later and hadn't moved any further forward and that I might as well go home. I promptly burst into tears- I was still in pain and still hadn't had any sleep! The midwife went away and came back a bit later saying that the doctor wanted to examine me before letting me go (think the tears guilt tripped her a bit to be honest but I never saw her again after that). 

The doctor checked me over and was going to give me a sweep but there were no membranes- my waters had gone and nobody knew when! Could have been last Tuesday when I first thought or could have been in the bath I'd had an hour earlier. At first they were just going to see how things went but then the doctor decided we should put me on the drip to induce due to the risk of infection and I opted for an epidural which was amazing!! 

There was then a shift change at the hospital and I saw another doctor who at first was happy for to continue being induce but after examining me thought he could see signs of infection and was concerned about it passing to the baby so he would prefer to get the baby out ASAP. 

They were obviously very concerned because I became the highest priority for c section and once the decision was made I was in theatre very quickly! Everyone in theatre was lovely and tried very hard to put me at ease and dh was there which helped. Alexis was born at 10:19 and dh was able to tell me she was a girl which was amazing. 

We got to spend a few minutes with our little girl before she was taken to neonatal to be checked and given a cannula for antibiotics and checked over. They found she had a grunt so had to deal with that before she was brought back to us. 

We spent another three days in hospital before they decided me and Alexis could be discharged so we are happy at home now.


----------



## confuzion

Congratulations on your boy rainbow!!

And congrats to you too trinity! Our first yellow bump to turn PINK! :)


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Congrats trinity! Glad you and baby are healthy and happy at home now :)


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

Congrats Trinity!!! :)


----------



## Sqwidge

Congrats Trinity xx


----------



## x Zaly x

Hi ladies, still here and still pregnant. 40+1 today and feeling fed up. I didn't expect to go over, my dd came a day before her due date so was expecting this one to come a bit earlier. Just goes to show it's true what they say, every pregnancy really is different and you never know what to expect. I have a midwife appointment tomorrow where I think il be offered a sweep so il probably take it if possible. 

Good luck to all the ladies still waiting and congrats to all the mummies, your little bundles are just gorgeous :) xx


----------



## kaylacrouch93

I am 39 weeks today went to the doctor the other day and i was 3cm dialated & 70% effaced.. I am due for Induction in 2 days! im getting kinda nervous.


----------



## jenniferannex

Congratulations rainbow and trinity!! :cloud9:


----------



## Frizzabelle

Baby freddy arrived last night (18th) at 21:50.
I was given a pessary in the morning as I was only 1cm dilated and still quite long. After 6 hours my contractions were 2 mins apart but not extremely painful.....yet. 
I was 2cm at this point. Contractions kept coming quickly and getting more intense and was 4cm at 8pm and finally in established labour. Started on the gas and air and by 9pm was 7 cm even though I felt almost ready to push. 50 minutes later he wa born after only 5 minutes of pushing. Had a small issue with blood loss but that seems to have resolved. Definitely more painful than my first birth although only 1hour 50 minutes long! Baby freddy weighed 8lbs 9.5oz and is absolutely perfect. We are over the moon and can't wait to introduce him to his big brother xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 10


----------



## confuzion

Congratulations frizzabelle! Freddy is so precious!


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

Congratulations Frizzabelle!! :D

AFM-Woke up to a wet spot when I went to go to the washroom in the night & started having some strong BH! Hoping to keep things going so I'm up on my birthing ball and might take a bath to see where that takes these contractions. Wish me luck!!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Good luck 2Pups4Kids! Sounds promising!

Congrats frizabelle - glad everything went well for you. Freddy is so cute!

AFM - it's my due date... no signs of anything yet. DH has been trying to talk baby into coming out, but he seems pretty comfy in there!


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

Thanks! So far I'm just having mild contractions lasting around 40 seconds every 5 mins. Hoping things ramp up and don't fizzle!! :)


----------



## Sqwidge

Congrats frizabelle xxx

Have my pre-op this morning. Slightly nervous now!


----------



## Sizzles

Congratulations Frizz, Rainbow, Trinity and anyone else I've missed!

To those ladies still waiting, hang on in there - it's SO worth it! And if you're due to be induced, don't fret; I actually found it to be a positive experience, despite not being at all what I'd hoped for originally.

It seems really weird reading about all these babies who haven't yet been born, or reading the birth announcements which have now superceded mine! I feel like my little one is growing up too fast already (he'll be 6 days old tomorrow) - insane! :cry:


----------



## kaylacrouch93

Well tomorrow is my big day! Been having contractions all day today and a major clean out! Kinda wanting to head to the hospital right now but i also want my steak dinner tonight


----------



## justagirl2

congratulations to all the new babies and their mommies!

my little boy is here- Coleman Wade was born 12:42 pm on 6/18/14. he was 7 lbs 6 oz. we are so in love! he is just perfect. 

it was a lovely journey with you all! I didn't post often but read faithfully along the way. enjoy the June Sunflowers!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LalaR

Congratulations justagirl! He is gorgeous!!!

Sizzles - I know exactly what you mean. We were one of the first despite not being due until the 10th and Lewis is now 4 weeks old already!


----------



## confuzion

Congratulations justagirl! He's adorable :) 

Good luck tomorrow kayla!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Congratulations Mamas!! These June babies are just lovely!! 

I'm 39 weeks today and I have an appt. tomorrow to see if I've got anything going on :haha:. Not feeling too optimistic about and early bird :winkwink:


----------



## LegoHouse

My third 41 weeker is well and truly too comfortable. Induction Monday is looking likely.


----------



## jenniferannex

Congratulations justagirl he is gorgeous!! :) 

Good luck Kayla!!

Can't believe we are nearing the end of June already, only seems like yesterday it was late sept/Early oct and we were all just joining this group!


----------



## Sqwidge

Congrats Justagirl! X

My pre-op went well yesterday and I'm scheduled to go into theatre at 1pm on Tuesday, assuming no emergencies bump me!


----------



## kaylacrouch93

So after a very quick induction and a little under 4 hours of labor at 12:49 pm Ryder made his way into the world weighing 6 pounds 6 oz & 20" long  I'll post my full story later on! I have a 1st degree tear though again :cry: We are so in love with this little boy (even his older brother was kissing on him) :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Introducing Ryder.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## confuzion

Aw yay! Congratulations Kayla!!! Amazing newborn pic. I love it!


----------



## jenniferannex

Congratulations Kayla :D


----------



## Sqwidge

Congrats Kayla xx


----------



## 1babydreamer

Congrats Kayla! He's beautiful!

AFM, still at zero station with nothing going on! Baby boy is going to be late for his birthday party I think ;)


----------



## confuzion

It's been a little quiet in here today. Hope the mommies still waiting are off having those babies!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

My baby boy was born yesterday, 22nd June! Long 32 hour labor, but managed with no epidural. We are healthy and recovering, enjoying being pampered in the hospital :)


----------



## Sqwidge

Congrats Ella xx

My section is tomorrow at 1pm, assuming no emergencies bump me. We've put the car seat in the car and we're pretty much sorted. Just the house that's a mess! Last wall being knocked out today so dustiness should pretty much be gone by the time we get home!


----------



## catty

My yellow bump turned pink :):) gave birth on fri 20th at 1.14pm. Very quick labour, was already fully dilated when I got to hospital and gave birth an hour later. Was everything I could have hoped for compared to my first birth. Managed on gas and air and gave birth standing up. Was no time for any other drugs.
She was 7lb15 and 4 days overdue.
We are just getting used to being a family of 4. My son is being very clingy but each day is a little happier and think he is getting used to the new arrival - Evie Jessica :):):) 
Breastfeeding well but sooo often every 30 mins to an hour at night!!
Congrats to all you other mummies


----------



## Frizzabelle

Ahh congrats Ella and catty!! 
Catty, I hear ya with the breastfeeding, my boy wants it all the time too!! x


----------



## Frizzabelle

Good luck sqwidge!! x


----------



## confuzion

Congrats ella and catty!

Good luck sqwidge!


----------



## jenniferannex

Congratulations Ella and catty :happydance:


----------



## 1babydreamer

Congrats *Ella* at *catty*!! I hope to follow you soon!! :winkwink:


----------



## Sizzles

Congratulations to the newest mummies! Best of luck to those still waiting!


----------



## LegoHouse

https://i58.tinypic.com/ek2b5t.jpg

Harrison was born on June 22nd at 4.19am. He was 8 lb 8 oz and is absolutely perfect!

My waters started leaking at 10 am on the 21st but the doctor at the hospital didn't believe me. Contractions started at 11pm. 2 minutes apart and manageable. I was 2cm still at 1am, 4am I decided I needed to push and at 4.19 he was here. I laboured in my back so it was painful compared to my second but I still managed to keep in control with a little help from back massage (can't believe how much a massage relieved the pain!)


----------



## catty

LegoHouse said:


> https://i58.tinypic.com/ek2b5t.jpg
> 
> Harrison was born on June 22nd at 4.19am. He was 8 lb 8 oz and is absolutely perfect!
> 
> My waters started leaking at 10 am on t
> he 21st but the doctor at the hospital didn't believe me. Contractions started at 11pm. 2 minutes apart and manageable. I was 2cm still at 1am, 4am I decided I needed to push and at 4.19 he was here. I laboured in my back so it was painful compared to my second but I still managed to keep in control with a little help from back massage (can't believe how much a massage relieved the pain!)

Aww i love this pic, congrats!! What are your other children called? X


----------



## LegoHouse

catty said:


> LegoHouse said:
> 
> 
> https://i58.tinypic.com/ek2b5t.jpg
> 
> Harrison was born on June 22nd at 4.19am. He was 8 lb 8 oz and is absolutely perfect!
> 
> My waters started leaking at 10 am on t
> he 21st but the doctor at the hospital didn't believe me. Contractions started at 11pm. 2 minutes apart and manageable. I was 2cm still at 1am, 4am I decided I needed to push and at 4.19 he was here. I laboured in my back so it was painful compared to my second but I still managed to keep in control with a little help from back massage (can't believe how much a massage relieved the pain!)
> 
> Aww i love this pic, congrats!! What are your other children called? XClick to expand...

Caitlyn and Oliver x


----------



## Frizzabelle

Congratulations Lego! Look at all that hair! Gorgeous x


----------



## LegoHouse

Surprisingly he's my least hairy baby lol!! X


----------



## jenniferannex

Congratulations Lego!!


----------



## BlaireUK

Congratulations Lego - he is beautiful and that's a lovely pic of him with his brother and sister. Exact same weight as my son was too :thumbup:


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

Beautiful photo Lego!! Thanks for sharing and congrats on your newest addition!! xx


----------



## confuzion

Congratulations lego! Your children are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## TillyMoo

Gorgeous pic if your kids Lego- congrats!

Congrats to all the other mummies too xx


----------



## 1babydreamer

Congrats Lego, he's beautiful, as are your other two little ones :)


----------



## Sizzles

Congratulations Lego! What a beautiful picture!


----------



## Mummafrog

Congratulations to all the new mothers! Wishing you beautiful early days with your snuggly bundles <3

Sending luck to all the lovely ladies left to birth their babies! :D

Ohh Lego I've always admired your beautiful avatar picture of your children, love to see them bigger and with the new baby, what lovely siblings :)


----------



## jenniferannex

Just have to share this beautiful photo of my 2 little ladies, totally in love!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## minni2906

Hey ladies! Hope everyone is well!

Popping in to update; our little girl, Emily Anne Bishop, arrived on June 18th at 10:06pm weighing 7lbs 8oz and 20 in long via C-section after failed 52+ hour emergency induction for severe preeclampsia. I stayed strong on my wish for a drug free delivery for as long as I could. 12 hours after my water finally broke, I was still only 2cm dilated and 90% effaced and I didnt want to risk baby girl getting an infection so we opted for a c-section. We are both home and doing well. Our little girl is such a blessing! &#9825;


----------



## 1babydreamer

minni2906 said:


> Hey ladies! Hope everyone is well!
> 
> Popping in to update; our little girl, Emily Anne Bishop, arrived on June 18th at 10:06pm weighing 7lbs 8oz and 20 in long via C-section after failed 52+ hour emergency induction for severe preeclampsia. I stayed strong on my wish for a drug free delivery for as long as I could. 12 hours after my water finally broke, I was still only 2cm dilated and 90% effaced and I didnt want to risk baby girl getting an infection so we opted for a c-section. We are both home and doing well. Our little girl is such a blessing! &#9825;

Awwww, glad it all worked out in the end. Congrats on your little angel!


----------



## confuzion

OMG jennifer. Your girls are so beautiful!!

Congrats minni. What an ordeal! I'm glad you and your Emily Anne are home and doing well :hugs:.


----------



## Sizzles

Congratulations Minni! Sorry it was such an ordeal for you, but I'm glad to hear that you are both well.

Jennifer - that's a lovely picture!

Mummafrog - I love your avatar piccie too!

We had our day 10 check yesterday and J has put on lots of weight and is now 1oz heavier than his birth weight. We've been signed off, and over to the health visitor. It seems like such a milestone and an indication that he's not really a 'newborn' any more. I wish I could keep him like this forever!


----------



## Sassymom

Congrats to all the new mommies!!

AFM: Zach is a little over 3 weeks old now, it's crazy how time has flown! He is now 9lbs 5.5 oz (8 lbs 13.2oz at birth). He eats about 6oz every feeding and is starting to be awake a little more after each feeding. He hates sleeping on his back so he has been sleeping in the swing since he came home. I can't believe how much I could love one person like I love him <3


----------



## 1babydreamer

Awwwww, wonderful updates *Sizzles* and *Sassy*! Can't wait to join you in the new mom club!


----------



## x Zaly x

Sorry for the late update. My yellow bump turned......PINK!!!! I have another daughter to love and cherish. Me, DH and DD1 are over the moon with joy and are absolutely obsessed with her :D I went into labour on Friday the 20th of June in the morning at 6.00am and she was born at 5.12pm weighing 8lbs 3oz, just an oz heavier than her big sister was :) il be putting a birth story in announcements soon but for now here's a picture xx


----------



## confuzion

Congrats zaly! She's a beauty!


----------



## My_First

So I was due 28th June. Anya had different ideas and was born 12th, 2 and a half weeks early! Yellow bump turned pink!


----------



## confuzion

Thanks for updating my_first! Congrats on the birth of Anya! :)


----------



## Sizzles

Congratulations Zaly and MyFirst! Lovely picture Zaly!


----------



## 1babydreamer

x Zaly x said:


> Sorry for the late update. My yellow bump turned......PINK!!!! I have another daughter to love and cherish. Me, DH and DD1 are over the moon with joy and are absolutely obsessed with her :D I went into labour on Friday the 20th of June in the morning at 6.00am and she was born at 5.12pm weighing 8lbs 3oz, just an oz heavier than her big sister was :) il be putting a birth story in announcements soon but for now here's a picture xx
> 
> View attachment 778437

Congrats Zaly! She's gorgeous!! :flower::baby:


----------



## Sqwidge

My little yellow baby bear was in fact a gorgeous little girl! She's just amazing. Born on the 24th at 2.21pm, weighing a teeny 5lb 11oz! She is so small! She was feeding like a champ, but coupled with total lack of sleep (I didn't sleep for a good 24hours due to pain) and me feeling sick and dreading the next feed we have decided to now bottle feed. I am not quite as devastated as I was when I stopped with Josh, but I do feel bad for her as she was doing so so well. 

I love her to pieces and her big brother has already taken on protector role for her! Hopefully we'll be going home today - I'm so ready for my own bed! Will update with a pic when we get home as signal sucks and I don't even know if this will post!


----------



## Sqwidge

Oh we called her Amelia Jane


----------



## LegoHouse

Lots of yellow bumps turning pink :) congratulations guys xx


----------



## Sizzles

Yes, that's what I thought Lego! Evens things out a bit!

Congratulations Sqwidge!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Congrats sqwidge!!


----------



## jenniferannex

Thank you confuzion and sizzles :) I agree but I am biased :haha: 

Congratulation zaly, my first and sqwidge, yay for more team pink :happydance:


----------



## Rel

Hello everyone and congratulations to all the new mums. 
Anthea is now 4 weeks old. Doesn't time fly.
I have a very good baby who cries very little and I wish you all to be as lucky.
She is now formula fed and she has such a big appetite! I make her bottles which are 30ml more than recommended and she almost finishes them all.
On Monday we will be going for a scan of her hips as I have had treatment for hip defect when I was a baby even though the doctor said that it was something they did with all babies at that time but it is better to be sure.
I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## JackJack82

Haven't been on in awhile. 
Congrats to all the new mommies and sending good vibes to the ones still waiting for they're bundles to arrive .
As for me my induction is drawing near. 7am tomorrow morning. So ready but a little nervous. 
Will update as soon as I can. So so ready to meet Andrew


----------



## confuzion

Congrats sqwidge!!

Good luck jackjack!


----------



## BlaireUK

Another :yellow: bump turned :pink: here too... On Wednesday 25th June at 40+6 by emcs. I've just posted my birth story on my parenting journal for anyone interested :thumbup: 

Thanks for all the support ladies. I hope those still waiting don't have to wait too long now. :hugs:


----------



## Sizzles

Congratulations BlaireUK!

Best of luck Jackjack! You'll be fine - induction was fine for me!

Rel - my baby will be having a hip scan at 6-8 weeks; the paediatrician didn't find anything untoward at his newborn checkup, but I had hip dysplasia as a newborn so they have to check for it in him. Fingers crossed he doesn't have it as I dont much fancy the idea of him wearing a brace or whatever it is they do these days.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Hey ladies my yellow bump turned BLUE!! Very shocked as I was convinced it was a girl.

I didn't get my home birth as I was only in labour for 4.5hrs and there were no community midwives available.

Introducing Harry Cole 7lb3oz 27/06/14
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sizzles

Congratulations Ladyluck!


----------



## Sqwidge

Congratulations to all the new mamas!


----------



## confuzion

BlaireUK said:


> Another :yellow: bump turned :pink: here too... On Wednesday 25th June at 40+6 by emcs. I've just posted my birth story on my parenting journal for anyone interested :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for all the support ladies. I hope those still waiting don't have to wait too long now. :hugs:




ladyluck8181 said:


> Hey ladies my yellow bump turned BLUE!! Very shocked as I was convinced it was a girl.
> 
> I didn't get my home birth as I was only in labour for 4.5hrs and there were no community midwives available.
> 
> Introducing Harry Cole 7lb3oz 27/06/14

Congrats ladies!! I will check out your birth story blaire and beautiful picture ladyluck! Harry is adorable!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Congrats new mamas!! I hope some of that labor dust falls on me!

AFM, I'm overdue now and unfortunately I'm looking at an induction next Tuesday if baby doesn't come before then! :nope: The fourth of July is throwing everything off and I really, really don't want to be induced! Please send out some good vibes for me that my little man makes his appearance this weekend!! The only signs I've been having so far are increased BH contractions, cramping, and I lost a little plug today. I was only 1 centimeter dilated at my appointment yesterday morning :dohh:


----------



## confuzion

Sending you tons of good vibes 1babydreamer. Hope baby comes on his own before tuesday :hugs:.


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thank you so much *confuzion*!! I'm getting nervous!! :blush:

And huge congrats to you Hun! I just saw your ticker!! :happydance:


----------



## LizChase

I'm late updating, but Roman Chase was born on June 17! Seven lbs, 13 oz, and 21 inches long. It was a forceps delivery because the cord was around his neck, so that was stressful, but all is well! Congrats to everyone else and best wishes to everyone still waiting!!
 



Attached Files:







Roman.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kaylacrouch93

Well I am back in the hospital with Postpartum Endometritis..I got transferred to a big hospital via EMS last night they are pumping me full of antibiotics (7 bags) & this morning my white blood count was still 20.7 but they said that hopefully it will have gone down more & i can go home in the morning but im not getting excited.


----------



## confuzion

Congrats liz! Roman is so adorable!!

I'm sorry kayla that sounds awful. I hope it goes down and you are able to go home soon.


----------



## BlaireUK

Congratulations Liz - what a fabulous name your handsome wee man has :cloud9: 

Kayla, I'm so sorry, that sounds awful. I hope they can make you better quickly. :hugs:


----------



## 1babydreamer

Congrats* Liz*, he's gorgeous!! :baby:
And* Kayla*, I hope you get to feeling better soon!!

AFM, still waiting for my stubborn little man to arrive! :coffee: We are inducing Wednesday and so far it looks like we'll make it to induction day :dohh:. Here's hoping he miraculously comes today or tomorrow!!


----------



## kaylacrouch93

Just got the news that it has went down even more so hopefully that means i can go home today! I sure hope so cause i miss my boys something awful.. I know they are in good hands of my mom & grandma but i heard Ryder crying on the phone last night and it broke my heart..


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I finally posted my birth story here:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...s-labor-little-zay-zay-here.html#post33104043

We decided to call our baby Isaiah - or Zay-Zay for short ;) (Yes he'll grow out of that nickname, I know!)

Here he is the day he was born:


----------



## Rel

Congratulations to the new mums and there shouldn't be too long to wait for the ones who are still waiting. I hope all goes well for you.
Kayla, I hope you managed to get back home. It wasn't fun for me when I was in hospital during my pregnancy and I couldn't be with my two older kids, but I can't imagine not being with my baby.
AFM I took Anthea for her hips scan and everything is normal so it's great.
She is getting some colic though or trapped wind and it is a bit of a bother, even though she is very good and cries very little, but I can see that it bothers her.
We went for her one month check up (one month already!!!) and she has grown by 6cm, she is now 54cm. It seems unreal, even though I've been there before.
The holidays are starting here at the end of the week, so that will be the real test, having my 3 kids non stop for 2 months... I'll have to prepare things to do!
I hope all the born babies are doing great and their mums also.


----------



## Boothh

Hi guys! Congratulations on all the new arrivals!

Tobi is over 3 weeks old now! We were back in hospital this past week because he's been struggling to put weight on, turns out he has a dairy allergy! Poor little dude. So he's on a prescription milk now and he's doing a lot better! 

https://i825.photobucket.com/albums/zz173/boothh/6E3E3531-F15B-4E61-81D5-272219320115.jpg


----------



## Frizzabelle

My little man is 13 days old now! DH goes back to work tomorrow so I'm not sure how well I'll do with both boys on my own! Freddy has jaundice still so is likely to be sent to the prolonged jaundice clinic on Thursday. He has also developed a cold so breast feeding and sleeping are a bit difficult for him at the moment. He has put on weight though and is now 9lb 2oz (birth weight was 8lb 9.5oz).
Congratulations to all the new mummies! I hope everyone is doing well.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Frizzabelle

Oh and my older son finally seems to have accepted baby! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## OpheliaVY

Congrats to all the new moms! Jett keeps me pretty busy so I haven't posted much but I do read during 3am feedings. Lol he's still breastfeeding very well and has put on almost 3lbs in a month since leaving the hospital!! He eats all the time! His brother, Eli (7) had a hard time with my pregnancy and I thought he was going to be a little monster but he has actually done very well! I'm so proud of him. I go back to work in a few weeks and that's going to be hard but we'll manage. Here's a sweet pic of my boys.. I'm putting it on canvas!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jenniferannex

Absolutely Gorgeous pictures of your beautiful babies ladies :cloud9:


----------



## Sizzles

That's a gorgeous picture Ophelia!


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

Wow, no posts since 2 days ago! Most of us probably are busy with our LO's!! Just wanted to share that our little man was born at 1:19 am on June 28th weighing 7 lbs 11 oz via EMCS. We're over the moon :cloud9:

https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a148/shauna_grant/DSC09389.jpg

https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a148/shauna_grant/DSC09416.jpg

https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a148/shauna_grant/DSC09413.jpg


----------



## 1babydreamer

2Pups4Kids said:


> Wow, no posts since 2 days ago! Most of us probably are busy with our LO's!! Just wanted to share that our little man was born at 1:19 am on June 28th weighing 7 lbs 11 oz via EMCS. We're over the moon :cloud9:
> 
> https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a148/shauna_grant/DSC09389.jpg
> 
> https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a148/shauna_grant/DSC09416.jpg
> 
> https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a148/shauna_grant/DSC09413.jpg


*2Pups*, he's so adorable!!! :happydance::hugs: Congrats Mama!!


----------



## confuzion

Congrats 2pups.


----------



## jenniferannex

Congratulations 2pups, he's beautiful! X


----------



## BlaireUK

Congratulations 2pups. Your wee man us utterly adorable. :cloud9:


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

Thanks ladies!! He's already got his Daddy and I wrapped around his little finger :) :cloud9:


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a148/shauna_grant/10486188_10152481902123426_7351632730719328087_n.jpg

Here's him with his furry brothers this morning. Should change my username to 2Pups1Kid now :haha:


----------



## Rel

Congratulations 2pups!


----------



## Sqwidge

Congrats 2pups! He's gorgeous!

Just realised I haven't put a picture of Amelia up...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sizzles

Congratulations 2Pups!


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

Sqwidge said:


> Congrats 2pups! He's gorgeous!
> 
> Just realised I haven't put a picture of Amelia up...

What a cutie pie!! Congrats!! :)


----------



## 1babydreamer

I'm so sorry I disappeared ladies!! It's been tough to update but here goes!

Brayden Riley Sauer arrived Saturday, July 5th at 8:23am, weighing a whopping 8lbs. 11oz. and 21 inches long! He's absolutely perfect! :cloud9:
I went into spontaneous labor (thank GOD!) Friday, July 4th at about 1:30pm. So all in all an 18 hours labor. I was set to be induced Monday, July 7th, so I'm so glad he decided to make his appearance. I labored at home until about 8-8:30 pm as I was in excruciating pain with each new contraction. I thought for sure I had to be at least 5 cm dilated but when I checked in at L&D I was 100% effaced but only 2 cm!!! :blush: :dohh: I was having bad back labor and let me tell you, that is no joke ladies!!! My doctor decided to let me stay and get the epidural as I was so past due. I finally got the epidural about 11:30pm and it was sweet, heavenly relief! Apparently all my body needed to dilate was me to relax more! By 2am I was 9cm and by 3:30 I was 10! My waters just refused to break so we decided to "practice" pushing before my doctor got there and by 4:30 am my waters finally broke! There was some meconium so there was a little concern that the baby may aspirate it. They called to give the NICU a heads up and decided to let me rest until 7 and try pushing again since the baby was still only at +2 station. I started pushing at 7am and he was born at 8:23 :cloud9:. He did swallow a bit of fluid so they scooped him up and worked on his lungs for a bit before I could hold him :cry:. His lungs are great now and he even started nursing fairly quickly like a champ! He's still a little jaundiced but getting better every day and he's already gotten back to his birth weight and exceeded it at todays appointment! 

Here's my beautiful boy snuggling daddy and with mommy right after delivery :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







10457547_10154370535515430_6338554039800549128_n.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 6









10384736_10154362360155430_7983121404690006792_n.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Rel

Congratulations! 
There can't be many waiting now... Are we all holding our babies? And quite busy by the look of it as this thread has slowed down massively!


----------



## BlaireUK

^^ wss. I hope almost all of the babies are here and in our arms and those overdue have them very soon :hugs:


----------



## Sqwidge

Congratulations!

And yup massively busy with Amelia and Josh here. Mike is still on paternity leave, he goes back to work Saturday :'( 

I'm healing really well after my section, this point with Josh I couldn't pick him up out of the pram, I've been able to pick Amelia up since about 4 days ago! Still sore on the odd occasion, today being a particularly bad day, but doing so much better than I had imagined!

I still can't get over how much she looks like Josh when he was a baby. Literally twins born 6 years apart! She's sleeping really well too and as of Tuesday has gone over her birth weight. HV weighed her and she is now 5lb 12.5oz, probably more now! Brother in law saw her for the first time Tuesday and won't hold her as she's so tiny! Bless him, really sweet - he couldn't get over how small she is!

Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## Sizzles

Aw! Lovely news! Congratulations Babydreamer!

I too am busy with J, but still look in every day to see if there's a post! being a mummy is defo a full time job, at this stage any way. My marks of a successful day are if I've managed breakfast AND lunch (OH wouldn't allow dinner not to happen!), if I've managed a walk or going out somewhere, if I've done some jobs (even simple things like putting a load of washing on or doing the dishes).
This morning J spectacularly projectile vomitted for the first time; it went straight across the bed - great! - and all down J and I and on the carpet. I hope to goodness that was a one-off!


----------



## kaylacrouch93

Hope everyone is doing well. & holding their new babies! AFM - Ryder is almost 3 weeks old already! He had a doctor appt today for a closed tear duct and acid reflux so he is on meds.. & he is colicly :/ any advice?


----------



## Rel

Squidge it's just the same here. This baby looks exactly the same as her siblings at the same age. The only difference is the colour of their hair. Charlie was blond Alex was dark haired when she was born although that changed after and Anthea is sort of in between.
Sizzles like you I check everyday but it tends to be during feeds so it can be difficult to reply.
Kayla colics aren't fun. Is your baby breast or formula fed?
If he is breastfed maybe there is something that you eat that doesn't agree with him. If he is formula fed I was told that it can take a while for babies to get used to cow's milk... So apparently you just have to wait for it to pass but I find that holding them on my stomach helps with the heat they seem to relax a bit. Good luck! I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Sqwidge

Here's the two of them side by side, both at 2 days old. The angle isn't quite right to show it (and Josh was 2lbs heavier)...but it was as good as I could do last week!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Frizzabelle

Hi ladies, I hope you and your babies are all doing well!
I have a tmi question....how long did you bleed for after birth? Mine stopped about a week ago (2 1/2 weeks post partum) and I stopped needing to wear towels, just a panty liner just incase....but now at 3 1/2 weeks I'm bleeding bright red again and back to night time towels. Is this normal? I'm exclusively breastfeeding so hope it's not my periods returning already!!

Here's a cute photo of my boys to apologise for the gruesome visual lol x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Sqwidge

Cute pic!!

I was actually going to ask the same question the other day. I seem to have stopped (2.5 weeks) today but then I thought I stopped the other day only for it to come back again. I had a section so I don't know if it's different.


----------



## LegoHouse

Busy isn't even the word. 3 children and my OH working 12-16 hour shifts since Sunday! I'm exhausted. This baby wants to feed constantly lol. I'm holding out for things calming down around 6 weeks!


----------



## LegoHouse

My bleeding keeps stopping and starting too x


----------



## Sizzles

Hi ladies!
Life with a baby is busy! Although, having said that, I don't seem to get anything done! By the time we're actually up in the morning (allowing for a later start to compensate for being up in the night), changed and dressed, it's midday! Add in more feeds and changes, and a baby who often doesn't like being put down, you can see how very little is achieved.

Re the bleeding, I've been wondering the same thing 'when will it stop?', but mine looks like it's ending (4 weeks post-partum today): last night I didn't even bother with a panty liner, but still wore underwear, but I'm wearing one again today as I've been spotting.
My midwife told me, if the bleeding tails off before 3 weeks, but then starts up again around 3 weeks: more of it and redder, it could be the first post-partum period. I asked if this was still the case when exclusively breastfeeding and she said it was, although obviously some women don't have periods when bf, so it's the luck of the draw. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news! (it may also not be the case for you, but I thought I'd share what I'd been told.)


----------



## LegoHouse

I've gotten my period back 8 months pp both times before so hoping for the same this time. I have a baby that feeds every hour and also hates being put down. He also screams from 7pm until 11pm every night. My brain hurts lol xxx


----------



## LizChase

My doctor warned me before I was discharged that the bleeding could stop and start again, and that it was normal.


----------



## Boothh

I can't believe Tobi will be 6 weeks tomorrow!
He's finally over his birth weight! He was 9lbs 11oz on Monday :happydance: he has his hip ultrasound next week and then paeds for his allergies at the beginning of August! 
He's such a sweet content baby now he's on his special milk. 
Were doing pretty good here. Beginning to get the hang of having 3 little monkeys lol!


----------



## LalaR

8 weeks today!! Time has absolutely flown by. He is such a contented little boy. We are struggling a bit with weight gain so I'm having to express for top ups but otherwise everything is good.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mummafrog

My gorgeous girl is a few days over one month old! The first month has been amazing and tough and amazing some more hehe :cloud9: I love being a mum and I'm starting to feel physically really well again which is making things easier, along with just understanding her needs. She's a great sleeper at night and goes long stretches, during the day she feeds every two hours to make up for it but hey I'd rather it was that way round!
I had some oversupply issues which made her tummy a bit upset because she was getting mostly foremilk but we're remedying that with some light block feeding.
The heat in the UK is not nice for me or her at the moment, especially when trying to sleep! But we've found the best remedy is a gently warm bath with mummy, feed in a towel, put on a light baby grow and she's out :)

Here is me and Demi in my mums garden this evening after a snuggly feed. 
Hope everyone is enjoying their babies! <3
 



Attached Files:







Me and Demi 1 month.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Hello girls . Nicholas is 7 weeks old . Cannot wait to find out his weight at his check up because he looks pretty chunky and already wears 3-6 months clothes . 
He is very good baby , sleeps well and crys rarely . 
His big brother loves him and juts keep giving him kisses and telling him how much he loves him ;)) 
We finally finished his nursery because my family left and we could use the guest room ;))


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Here is Nicholas at 7 weeks ;)


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Hi girls . I jut wanted to ask a favor . Could you send me in pirate message your Huggies reward code if you using Huggies diapers dot collect the points ? 
It's on the yellow sticker that's on the plastic wrapped around the diapers or inside te package of the refill wipes . Thank you , I really appreciate that ;)


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Sizzles said:


> Hi ladies!
> Life with a baby is busy! Although, having said that, I don't seem to get anything done! By the time we're actually up in the morning (allowing for a later start to compensate for being up in the night), changed and dressed, it's midday! Add in more feeds and changes, and a baby who often doesn't like being put down, you can see how very little is achieved.
> 
> Re the bleeding, I've been wondering the same thing 'when will it stop?', but mine looks like it's ending (4 weeks post-partum today): last night I didn't even bother with a panty liner, but still wore underwear, but I'm wearing one again today as I've been spotting.
> My midwife told me, if the bleeding tails off before 3 weeks, but then starts up again around 3 weeks: more of it and redder, it could be the first post-partum period. I asked if this was still the case when exclusively breastfeeding and she said it was, although obviously some women don't have periods when bf, so it's the luck of the draw. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news! (it may also not be the case for you, but I thought I'd share what I'd been told.)

My cycle returned at 5wpp and now I'm going to have to make an appointment because I'm pretty sure I have dysmenorrhea. :(


----------



## BlaireUK

Proudmomma - Nicholas is adorable and his nursery is beautiful too. x


----------



## Rel

Here I no longer have the excuse of being pregnant but I have just been crying my eyes out watching a stupid movie and eating ice cream. I feel a bit pathetic...


----------



## OpheliaVY

Can't believe my little man is almost 7 weeks old. I go back to work tomorrow! My maternity leave has flown by!! He'll be with his daddy though so I'm not worried about leaving him. 

I really hope I can maintain fb while I'm at work. Even if we have to supplement with formula, I'm ok with that as long as he can get some breast milk. He was born at 6lb 7oz and was down to 5lb 15oz at 2 days old. At his one month checkup he was almost 10lbs!!! My little chunky monkey! 

I hope everyone is enjoying their babies!


----------



## LegoHouse

4 weeks old already ahh!


Spoiler
https://i57.tinypic.com/umruw.jpg


----------



## 1babydreamer

*ProudMomma*, Nicholas is so cute and *Legohouse*, so is your little one!! Love the updates!! Love the nursery too *ProudMomma* :thumbup:. 

My little boy was two weeks old yesterday :cloud9:. Here's a recent pic. Love him to death!!!

I've been so busy I haven't been on here much but I hope everyone is doing well and enjoying their little ones! Time flies with a newborn! Breastfeeding is going well but I'm trying to correct a bad latch on my right side and that nipple is so sore!! He's eating so well though and already up almost a pound from birth weight! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Brayden&daddy_small_7-19-14.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Hi girls , all of our sunflowers are so cute !! :baby::flower:
I would just cuddle them all at once :blush:

Nick had his two month check up and he was 14 pounds 9 ounces and 24 inches . Dr said he is at 90% so he is going to be big boy :haha:

Everything else is fine . I am trying to get ready for Xmas slowly but surely :haha::dohh:

Here is Nick smiling today :kiss:


----------



## minni2906

Hi ladies!!! I can't believe our little ones are hitting one and two month marks already!!

Emily is 6 weeks old now. At her one month appointment she was 10lbs and 23 3/4 inches long! She's in the 98th percentile for her length and her head measurement, and 90th for her weight. She's gonna be a tall little girl like her momma!! I cant wait to watch her keep growing.

I am so sad to go back to work in two weeks, but thankful to go back. The company I was with prior to maternity leave laid me off so I was lucky to find a job willing to wait for my leave to be up.

Also, DF and I got an apartment and are moving Sept 5th! I CANNOT WAIT! We need the space. Staying with his parents just wasnt going to work anymore!

Hope all is well. I'll try to check in more often!


----------



## Rel

Minni not top long to wait till you have your own space. That is good news! 
Anthea is now 9 weeks old. It's hard to believe, time is passing so fast... She is such a lovely baby. She is cooing and smiling and even laughing occasionally. I am enjoying it so much but I am worried about forgetting all those moments as I did with my other 2.


----------



## LegoHouse

6 weeks tomorrow!

It's been a hard 6 weeks. We've now come to the conclusion Harrison probably has a cows milk protein allergy/intolerance. As I'm breastfeeding I'm on day 7 of a dairy and soya free diet. His rashes have cleared up super fast and he is definitely happier. I'm hoping within the next 3 weeks his tummy aches and bad nappies go and I can stop feeling so rubbish for him!

Breastfeeding is going pretty well. He's averaging 6 oz gain a week which is brilliant considering my first son only gained on average 1 oz per week!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Hey how's everyone doing?


----------



## Miss406

Busy!


----------



## Sqwidge

Yup very busy here too! Having a few milk/feeding issues which have been ongoing since she was born but only now someone is listening to me! 

Hope you're all doing well. I often think of you all xx


----------



## catty

Busy here too haha. Gave up breastfeeding a few weeks ago. Now I have a 5 month old and a 16 month old and they wont nap at the same time ahh!!


----------



## Miss406

Is anyone's baby crawling yet? Mine is, but he's only mastered the reverse position :haha:


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Its been hectic, twins are 6 months now, starting to crawl, also in reverse! They love their toes so they not really sitting up well yet, but they much easier to handle compared to the first 4 months!!!!


----------



## Miss406

Know that feeling. My twins are now four years. A blessing. X


----------



## Rel

Busy here too. It's nice to hear from you it's been such a long time! 
I can't believe anthea is already 6 months old... And I'm pleased I'm working part time because day aren't long enough as it is.
I hope you and your little ones are all doing great.


----------



## BlaireUK

Nice to get an update from you ladies. 

My little lady is 5-months already. She is sitting up comfortably and babbling away but showing no signs of crawling yet. 

Breastfeeding has surprisingly worked out well this time and we will begin the weaning journey onto solids at some point over the next week or two. 

Counting down until her first Christmas now when she'll also hit 6-months. Time is going by far too quickly.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## pinkpassion

I love updates!!!! Time is flying.. my girl will be six months in two weeks!! I can't believe it!!!! She us breastfeeding like a champ, and she sits great, crawls in reverse, and army crawls forward. She rolls all ways to get where she wants to go and she just started pulling herself up to stand, she's been standing for months though!! Cloth diapers have worked out beautifully and Im so glad we chose to do them!!! Her hair is getting so long it is almost time for her first hair cut!!! Great idea to post pics!!! Anyone ready for number 2+??? We are, we just started ttc since I just got my first pp period!! Today is cd 2.. I did ovulate two weeks ago so we'll see what this month holds!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141125_143114.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 3









2014-11-29 10.14.22.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 4









2014-12-02 14.59.34.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sqwidge

Here's a picture of Amelia the other day!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## catty

No more for us pinkpassion! Small age gaps are good though we have 11 months between ours.
Evie is really strong on her legs and can roll around but not stable enough to sit.
funny because my son couldnt roll until 8 months and didnt stand at all until 7 months but had been sitting for a while by now, there all so different!


----------



## ladyluck8181

I'm another advocate for small age gaps, we have less than 10 months between #2 & #3, although hard work it was by far the easiest age gap!

This time round has been my largest age gap and I have been knackered, going back to sleepless nights after so long was exhausting. Felt like #1 all over again :haha:

Harry is our last, DH is booked in for the snip in the new year. My mother has freaked me out though as she has a tendency to have these stupid dreams that come true and she had a dream last week that I had another baby, a girl, that was not planned. I didn't dare tell her that we are err relying on the withdrawal method at the moment :dohh:


----------



## Miss406

Here's my beauty. 

Can I ask if anyone elses baby smacks themselves in the head?
 



Attached Files:







s5 022.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## BlaireUK

Miss406 - beautiful pic! :cloud9: But seriously... No 7?! :wacko: send me some of your energy! I'm struggling through the days with two! :rofl: 

No head smacking here but she does often accidentally hit toys off her head. :shrug:


----------



## Miss406

Thank you :) 
I've always wanted a big family :)


----------



## jenniferannex

Wow so nice to see everyone's babies growing! They are all gorgeous!! I can't believe how fast it's gone and we are in a new year already! Here is Ella just turned 7 months :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Rel

Happy new year to you all and your families.


----------



## Miss406

Happy New Year to you all too. 

How are we getting on with solids with our babies? Is anyone giving their baby harder things yet, like rusks or toast?


----------



## Rel

Yes I have. I started with purees at 4 months and she was really ready for it. In the last couple of weeks we have been giving her bread, rusks, even carrot and parsnip sticks. We still give her pureed food but she loves being able to feed herself. She sometimes gets too much in and it makes her cough a bit bit we are always with her.


----------



## Miss406

Does she have any teeth? I am mega protective about giving mine anything hard as he has no teeth.


----------



## Rel

No she doesn't. It is quite impressive how she manages without. With my other two, I only used to give them bread as it is easy for it to be dissolved with saliva but not the rest. I never even thought of it, but she is doing really well. On top of it it seems as if she gets to press on her gums and helps with teething for her. Do what you are comfortable with and if you try it, see how your little one reacts. Not all babies manage bits but it really is great seeing her enjoying her food. Oh there is one thing though... Not everything ends up in her mouth and you can end up with a bit of cleaning up to do...


----------



## Rel

OH and when I say carrots they are cooked carrot sticks. I haven't started her on raw fruit or veg yet.


----------



## Mummafrog

Hey everyone! Happy new year, I hope all the babies and their families are doing super :) We're doing baby led weaning so started from about 5.5 months because she made me start! haha and just been sharing what we eat with her, she has taken to it brilliantly and likes to feed herself with a preloaded spoon too. She is getting super good at chewing and definitely swallows because we find it in the nappies haha but she is the best at spitting stuff out which I find very reassuring


----------



## ladyluck8181

Happy new year everyone, Harry is fully weaned on 4 meals a day and enjoys quite a few finger foods. He's had toast, yorkshire puddings, garlic bread (? weirdly he loved it), the odd chip, half a roast potato and his fave was a choc profiterole :growlmad: He only drinks water and milk, he doesn't seem to like juice and we are just starting to use a cup.

No teeth yet though.


----------



## catty

Hey! Evie is 6.5 months now, curious to see your babies sleeping schedules?


----------



## Miss406

Mines asleep from 9-10pm until at least 7.30am (give or take).


----------



## catty

We seem to have it all sorted now. Ahe was going through a period of only having one long nap a day but it was because one of the groups we went to was when she should have been sleeping. She sleeps finw now :)
where has the year gone!! Almost 7 months already its crazy


----------



## Sqwidge

Amelia sleeps a lot during the day and ok during the night. Yesterday for example:
10.15-1.30 nap
6-7.30 nap
8.30-about 5 (then into my bed until 7.30) sleep

But she isn't very well at the moment, has had a tummy bug. We thought it was just her cold making her sick but I've now caught it, oh the joys!

Usually her sleep is this though
10.15-12 nap
2-4.30 nap
7-7.30 nap
8.30 sleep until either sometime in the morning when she then comes into bed or stays in her crib till about 7.30/8.


----------



## OpheliaVY

My little Jett is 7 months old and has 2 teeth! He sits up by himself very well and gets in the postion to crawl but hasn't activated yet. He say dada and ne (no) He's such a good baby. Rarely fussy's or cries; he's just happy all the time. His last checkup he was 20lbs. 75 for weight and 45 for height. Exceptionally happy and healthy. I aodre him and I think he's' perfect.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3299.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pinkpassion

My Hannah is 7 months today! She just had her 6 month check up 2 weeks ago and was 15 lbs, 8% on height (Im only 4'10", so she is short like me) 28% weight and 82% hc, she sits well by herself, gets in the crawling position and goes backwards, not forward yet , and she walks when holding onto things or when in her walker! She is a great baby, eating three meals a day plus breastfeeding, I make her food, she eats avocados, bananas, blueberries, egg yolks, sweet potatoes, pears, peaches, chicken, Turkey, bison, pumpkin, peas, peaches, plums, butternut squash, gran beans, carrots... Im sure there is more, I usually have to put a fruit in with a carrot and a fruit in with a meat, but she loves the egg yolk by itself! 
Her sleeping is not as good as it used to! She is back Im her crib until anywhere from 1-4am then I just put her in our bed, she usually only wakes that one time between those hours to eat then back to sleep until 7:30!
Everyone who meets her always says she's such a good baby and rarely fusses!! She just started playing peek-a-boo with herself, it's so cute, she looks in her mirror toy and pulls up her blanket, wait a few seconds then pulls it down and smiles at herself! It's adorable!!
 



Attached Files:







2015-01-16 07.28.03.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 1









2015-01-08 14.36.39.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 1


----------

